# 58 impala fest



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin: searched and searched but cant find one,post them up...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

dam look slike no one likes 58's :dunno:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

I absolutely fucking love 58's


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: sweet


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:0 best and first year of the impala :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

no love for the 58's


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

One more :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

That's the one I seen at Viva Las Vegas!


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> *That's the one I seen at Viva Las Vegas!*



-------------------------------Oscar's '58 from Klique SD--------------------------------


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

58's are badass keep em comin :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

:0 I love these cars.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

ttt for the best car ever made!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Imperials CC


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

i was watching that old ass movie "crocidile dundee" and hat lil NY gang rolls ina 58 drop :0


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)




----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice 58s love that silver one


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

and another


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice ones CHE1 !!!!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Oct 20 2006, 01:51 PM~6409503
> *Nice ones CHE1 !!!!!
> *


Thanks


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 20 2006, 01:49 PM~6409487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is just beautifulllllllllll

i was waiting for you to come in and post some 58's :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

nice cars guys, keep them comin :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 20 2006, 02:44 PM~6409855
> *that is just beautifulllllllllll
> 
> i was waiting for you to come in and post some 58's  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Ikes super clean 58










Mines before spokes and bags.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

My insperation, these South Side guys are no joke. Excellent craftmanship.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Streetlow Magazine


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

No speaker holes


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood_talisman_@Oct 20 2006, 03:07 PM~6409998
> *nice cars guys, keep them comin  :thumbsup:
> *






X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 20 2006, 12:51 PM~6409508
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i like this one. especially this pic


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 22 2006, 09:42 AM~5472871
> *no love for the 58's
> 
> 
> ...


MY FAVORITE


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 20 2006, 04:26 PM~6410116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: SWEEEEEET!!!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Oct 20 2006, 06:32 PM~6411110
> *MY FAVORITE
> *


ON THE STREETS!!!!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

great photos che, more of your car please :biggrin: 

ttt for my dream car/best car ever made :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

all for now, please post more pics :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Shit there really isn't that many 58's out there. Notice how the cars repeat.  



















My ride, not the best, but I'm still working on it.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low707cutt_@Oct 20 2006, 06:14 PM~6410995
> *i like this one. especially this pic
> *


Right on homie


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 20 2006, 01:46 PM~6409466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

1 from here in town.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Bad ass flick


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

seen it today on the way to the homies :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Oct 25 2006, 10:23 PM~6446208
> *seen it today on the way to the homies :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Vert at that. This man told me that the reason they didn't make that many 58 was becasue they had a strike this year. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/4969/chev1014vh7.jpg


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Low Creations in the 70ds.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 25 2006, 10:02 PM~6446087
> *Bad ass flick
> 
> 
> ...


Che,this is my homie Chucks ride "The Godfather".

Did you ever score that visor that I told you about?


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 26 2006, 12:06 AM~6446403
> *Che,this is my homie Chucks ride "The Godfather".
> 
> Did you ever score that visor that I told you about?
> *


i have a 58 visor Jaime that i will be selling soon


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

same precio?If yes I will take it.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Oct 26 2006, 06:23 PM~6446208
> *seen it today on the way to the homies :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: if the day ever comes that i see my dream car just parked on the side of the road i swear ill piss my pants!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

looks like my dream car :thumbsup: 58 and 59 impalas are the best impalas ever made :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 25 2006, 11:06 PM~6446403
> *Che,this is my homie Chucks ride "The Godfather".
> 
> Did you ever score that visor that I told you about?
> *


Yea, this car esta Chingon. In regards to the visor, I fell asleep on that thing, by the time I got back, it was sold. :uh: I'm going to start getting rid of some spare parts I have to build some cash up. Will see what I get next.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

My homie is looking for a 3 piece rear bumper, he has a 1 piece and is willing to trade.!!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

This homie helped me put on my cruzer skirts.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

2004


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

These fucking dudes are bad ass!! My highest respect.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

anybody have that issue of lowrider(or picture) that has that hyna with long ass legs standing behind a 58 thats on the suelo and her kneecaps are right at the same height as the top of the trunk lid?Thats one of the best 58 pics I have ever seen.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 8 2006, 11:48 AM~6528496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Che,where did you get this pic from?That is my homie Wray Ortiz`s old 58,Robert Espinosa owns it now.He has 3 more 58`s now,another Hardtop,a Corvette and a Cameo.He looking for a convertible now even though his jefito has one.

Oh yeah,that his gallery in the background.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 10 2006, 01:20 PM~6542662
> *Che,where did you get this pic from?That is my homie Wray Ortiz`s old 58,Robert Espinosa owns it now.He has 3 more 58`s now,another Hardtop,a Corvette and a Cameo.He looking for a convertible now even though his jefito has one.
> 
> Oh yeah,that his gallery in the background.
> *


I don't know bro, Ive had that picture saved for about 2 years plus now.


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 8 2006, 11:59 AM~6528558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnn......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 9 2006, 07:48 AM~6528496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!! any more pics?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Nov 10 2006, 05:44 PM~6544227
> *nice!! any more pics?
> *


Nope. Sorry.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 10 2006, 10:16 AM~6541712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

dammmmmmmmm che, that flick is just simply fuckin tight :worship: :worship:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

heres a 58 from Australia, its also for sale in New Zealand for $22k. (nzd)

not running, poor interior, unregistered in either country etc, but other wise is complete and an easy restore.

shows how rare/sort after 58s are on this side of the world.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Nov 10 2006, 10:07 PM~6545419
> *heres a 58 from Australia, its also for sale in New Zealand for $22k. (nzd)
> 
> not running, poor interior, unregistered in either country etc, but other wise is complete and an easy restore.
> ...


Damn, it looks pretty much complete.


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcosupreme_@Oct 29 2006, 02:44 PM~6467768
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I concur! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

ttt 

these have all been on ebay in the last 2 weeks :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

this is the only 58 Impala drop top i know of in New Zealand. its factory speedometer is calibrated to kilometers per hour because it was part of the group of 58s being sold in Egypt brand new. the president of late great chevy only knows of 8 other 58s in the world with factory km speedos. this car was imported to New Zealand in jan 2000 and ive still yet to it, i dont even know where its from, still never ever seen my dream car yet  

maybe the first ill see will be the one i own :0 :cheesy: :dunno: 


























sorry about the pics


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 13 2006, 05:18 PM~6560922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You can't really appreciate the car when it's all spread open for show......... I still have yet to see this car with all the wheels on it and doors and hood shut.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Nov 13 2006, 05:13 PM~6560889
> *this is the only 58 Impala drop top i know of in New Zealand. its factory speedometer is calibrated to kilometers per hour because it was part of the group of 58s being sold in Egypt brand new. the president of late great chevy only knows of 8 other 58s in the world with factory km speedos. this car was imported to New Zealand in jan 2000 and ive still yet to it, i dont even know where its from, still never ever seen my dream car yet
> 
> maybe the first ill see will be the one i own  :0  :cheesy: :dunno:
> ...


Nice.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

great topic :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)

Dear CHE1,

ARE YOU SMOKING FROM A 4FT BONG? iF YOU CAN NOT APPRECIATE THE DARKSIDE IN SUPERSHOW FORM YOU MUST BE HIGH. 

BELEAVE ME SON WHAT YOU SEE IS WHAT YOU GET AND WHEN YOU GET THE OPPOURTUNITY TO SEE THE DARKSIDE LAYED OUT YOU WILL APPRECIATE IT


----------



## C&C79MONTE (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 14 2006, 12:01 AM~6563684
> *You can't really appreciate the car when it's all spread open for show......... I still have yet to see this car with all the wheels on it and doors and hood shut.
> *


YOU DONT GET TRADITIONAL OF THE YEAR FOR JUST LOOKING GOOD ON JACK STANDS, DARKSIDE 58 IS ONE OF THE CLEANEST LOOKING CARS LAIDOUT IF YOU WANT AN EXAMPLE LOOK AT LRM MAY 2001 ISSUE PAGE 52,53 & 54 IF YOU CANT APPRECIATE THAT YOU DONT KNOW JACK.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Nov 17 2006, 01:32 PM~6589573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Paso Robles :thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

spot the 58s... i found 3... is there anymore?


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

:uh: WOW THAT 57 LOOKS LIKE ITS ON 20 INCH WIRES ????


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

COULD BE THE PIC???


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Nov 18 2006, 06:23 PM~6592789
> *COULD  BE THE PIC???
> *


lol naw its not just you who noticed that... :angry:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

WELL IF THEY ARE ...IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT AND SHOULD BE ADDED TO THE DUBS AND ABOVE FEST........


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Dear CHE1,

ARE YOU SMOKING FROM A 4FT BONG? iF YOU CAN NOT APPRECIATE THE DARKSIDE IN SUPERSHOW FORM YOU MUST BE HIGH. 

BELEAVE ME SON WHAT YOU SEE IS WHAT YOU GET AND WHEN YOU GET THE OPPOURTUNITY TO SEE THE DARKSIDE LAYED OUT YOU WILL APPRECIATE IT 

YOU DONT GET TRADITIONAL OF THE YEAR FOR JUST LOOKING GOOD ON JACK STANDS, DARKSIDE 58 IS ONE OF THE CLEANEST LOOKING CARS LAIDOUT IF YOU WANT AN EXAMPLE LOOK AT LRM MAY 2001 ISSUE PAGE 52,53 & 54 IF YOU CANT APPRECIATE THAT YOU DONT KNOW JACK.
[/quote]

I have seen that car probably more times than you guys have typed in small fonts. With that said, I have seen the details up close to really appreciate what it has to offer. That car is by far beyond beautiful, from the chrome dash insert, to the detailed engine enhanced by the red lines, all the way to the inside of the cruiser skirts have been paid attention to. There isn't even a fucking wrinkle on the interior. I think..........no, I am sure you have misinterpreted what I meant. So let me rephrase it........."Since I have seen this car so so so many times at shows and enjoyed it every time, I will love to see it with all the doors, hood and tires on one day. Just so I may say that I have enjoyed it's company in both styles."


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 29 2006, 03:58 PM~6661738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Bricktop (Jun 12, 2006)

58 's are baaaad ass.....once my 63 is done..im finding me a 58,


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

keep the 58 Impala flicks going


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 3 2006, 01:57 AM~6683736
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn!!!! :0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

a few old school pics...

































nice 58 is sick!! is it in japan or what?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> a few old school pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 29 2006, 04:58 PM~6661738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: * LOVE THE GREY ONE...*


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Dec 6 2006, 01:17 PM~6707616
> *
> *


Bad ass 58.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 6 2006, 02:33 PM~6707730
> *Bad ass 58.
> *


*X 2 THAT RIDE IS CLEAN INSIDE AND OUT.... :biggrin: *


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

ttt... post more pics...

























































this 58 is soooo nice,, i wish there was more clear photos of it!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 28 2006, 03:45 AM~6841788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 28 2006, 09:45 PM~6841788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i cant believe you didnt take your camera to this photoshoot!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jan 17 2007, 05:12 PM~7015168
> *i cant believe you didnt take your camera to this photoshoot!!  :twak:  :twak:
> *


Tell me about it. I was cruising the whole night before the shoot. I didn't think they where going to call me. :biggrin: 


Check this out, Buddy Holly's 58  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mppMPqfe1FY


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Dead end magazine.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt for some bad ass 58's


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Nov 15 2006, 02:42 AM~6571418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

A few more and we will hit 10 pages.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1+Jan 23 2007, 07:20 PM~7060283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


post some more pics!! :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Johnny Salters 58 in the build... seeing what hes done with cloud 9 im sure its gonna be off the hook!!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I need to find a vert......................and build a bigger garage.


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jan 26 2007, 12:23 PM~7093971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jan 26 2007, 12:21 PM~7093936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice OG Look to it. I like the roof.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jan 24 2007, 07:13 PM~7068834
> *I need to find a vert......................and build a bigger garage.
> *


i need to finish school already so i can start properly saving for a 58... :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jan 27 2007, 08:21 AM~7093936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

nice pics caddy!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Feb 1 2007, 10:21 PM~7145857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!! thanks caddy!!


anyone got anymore pics of V-Maxs 58?


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Feb 1 2007, 02:21 AM~7145857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I found the stock rims not to long ago.........I was thinking about putting this look on it for a little while.


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

nice rides :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Feb 3 2007, 03:08 AM~7163388
> *I found the stock rims not to long ago.........I was thinking about putting this look on it for a little while.
> *


Its ok to change your underwear every so often.... :wave:


----------



## BIG PUSSY (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

I got this in Sept. and the car is in Toronto Canada. Just put cali plates on it for fun to crusin around the neighbourhood


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 3 2007, 08:42 AM~7164061
> *Its ok to change your underwear every so often.... :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: 

Hey has anyone ever changed that scoope in the back into a 3rd light.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 3 2007, 10:03 AM~7164441
> *I got this in Sept. and the car is in Toronto Canada. Just put cali plates on it for fun to crusin around the neighbourhood
> 
> 
> ...



Good find!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 4 2007, 06:03 AM~7164441
> *I got this in Sept. and the car is in Toronto Canada. Just put cali plates on it for fun to crusin around the neighbourhood
> 
> 
> ...


very, very nice!! post more pics!!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Feb 3 2007, 09:08 PM~7163388
> *I found the stock rims not to long ago.........I was thinking about putting this look on it for a little while.
> *


stocks look nice as hell especially with cruiser skirts, so i'd like to see it on stocks :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

come on che im sure youve got some more pics to post up???
































this is a real nice photo!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Feb 3 2007, 01:49 PM~7165030
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Hey has anyone ever changed that scoope in the back into a 3rd light.
> *


Not to my knowledge, but you thought of the idea now be innovative and just do it. :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 3 2007, 11:35 PM~7169097
> *Not to my knowledge, but you thought of the idea now be innovative and just do it.  :biggrin:
> *


I'll post a flick up later.


----------



## elghett0vaquero (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 10 2006, 06:18 PM~6544345
> *Nope. Sorry.
> 
> 
> ...


this used to be my car before i sold it to jose from striaght clowing


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 3 2007, 11:35 PM~7169097
> *Not to my knowledge, but you thought of the idea now be innovative and just do it.  :biggrin:
> *


Well, I'm pretty sure someone else has done it.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Feb 4 2007, 08:32 PM~7169439
> *Well, I'm pretty sure someone else has done it.
> 
> 
> ...


sick!!!!!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 5 2007, 01:54 PM~7180448
> *sick!!!!!!
> *


Thanks.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Feb 4 2007, 01:32 AM~7169439
> *Well, I'm pretty sure someone else has done it.
> 
> 
> ...


Tight I'm goin to have to borrow that idea from u.  :biggrin:


----------



## maxr78 (May 14, 2004)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Feb 5 2007, 06:30 PM~7183131
> *Tight I'm goin to have to borrow that idea from u.   :biggrin:
> *


Knock yourself out homie.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elghett0vaquero_@Feb 4 2007, 12:10 AM~7169306
> *this used to be my car before i sold it to jose from striaght clowing
> *


Do you have any flicks of it before you got rid of it?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Feb 4 2007, 02:32 AM~7169439
> *Well, I'm pretty sure someone else has done it.
> 
> 
> ...


That is the shit man! :0


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 6 2007, 08:11 AM~7187938
> *That is the shit man!  :0
> *


Thanks.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Qtx2XjkV6hA


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

man i just keep posting the same cars... i wish there were more 58s...  

























correct me if im wrong but i think this 58 belongs to Orlie...


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 10 2007, 12:50 AM~7224077
> *man i just keep posting the same cars... i wish there were more 58s...
> 
> 
> ...


I said that a while ago. :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

some badd ass cars! :worship:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Feb 10 2007, 09:31 PM~7224205
> *I said that a while ago. :biggrin:
> *


   i may aswell keep posting,, it makes me feel good :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 10 2007, 04:23 PM~7227410
> *    i may aswell keep posting,, it makes me feel good  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


by far the most beautiful one of them all


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

There are some cherry looking 58 impalas in here, mine getting there im hope it will be done this summer coming up.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Feb 10 2007, 10:03 PM~7229593
> *There are some cherry looking 58 impalas in here, mine getting there im hope it will be done this summer coming up.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure your car is going to come out sick. It looks like you're putting it alot of work.


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jan 26 2007, 01:21 PM~7093936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Feb 13 2007, 02:56 PM~7250249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the back of that skirt


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 10 2007, 12:50 AM~7224077
> *correct me if im wrong but i think this 58 belongs to Orlie...
> 
> 
> ...


yes it does


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 10 2006, 08:28 PM~6544389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Feb 14 2007, 02:17 AM~7257122
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


I know huh :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

The 1958 Chevy Impala the best one ever made :biggrin:


----------



## 0811KB (Jun 6, 2006)

yeah but hard to find but they look clean all fixed up


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carnalesstyle_@Feb 14 2007, 03:54 PM~7261748
> *yeah but hard to find but they look clean all fixed up
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ty 70 impala_@Feb 14 2007, 07:24 PM~7263496
> *x2 :thumbsup:
> *


X58


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice 1958 Cammercial.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFWVCvyQP9g


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Feb 14 2007, 09:23 PM~7265202
> *Nice 1958 Cammercial.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFWVCvyQP9g
> *


Damn, So next year GM will be 100 years old?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 14 2007, 10:25 PM~7265219
> *Damn, So next year GM will be 100 years old?
> *


A century homie.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

nice 4dr biscyane... dont hate 4drs either...


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

dam this is tight as hell with crossed laced zeniths!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 20 2007, 08:58 PM~7312513
> *nice 4dr biscyane... dont hate 4drs either...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 shit is tight.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

old school pics of South Side Poison and Plomo Plata


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

i never get sick of looking at 58s :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Feb 14 2007, 03:06 PM~7260459
> *The 1958 Chevy Impala the best one ever made :biggrin:
> *


isn't that the truth :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Feb 27 2007, 04:11 AM~7353544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick!! 


5 x 58s in a row,, South Side are fuckin awesome!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

NO LOVE FOR THE 1958 IMPALA???   :banghead:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 4 2007, 04:06 PM~7399718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic! have you ever driven that on the streets?


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

More pics of this one PLEASE...That was built by the Alexander Bros wasnt it??

Whats going on with the Hotlinks stuff??..Why all the pics missing?


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 5 2007, 07:45 AM~7403315
> *More pics of this one PLEASE...That was built by the Alexander Bros wasnt it??
> 
> Whats going on with the Hotlinks stuff??..Why all the pics missing?
> *


which 58 do you want more pics of???

imageshack.us doesnt work on layitlow anymore...


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

noone has anymore pics or comments alteast lol...
























:0 never seen photos this 58 before :0 








my dream project


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Mar 4 2007, 10:55 AM~7402773
> *
> 
> 
> ...




This one....i believe it was built by the Alexander Bros by the taillight treatment..Thats like there signature...Does anybody have anymore pics???


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

nice pic


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

STRAIGTH CLOWNIN HITTING TAMPA AT THE LRM


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Mar 13 2007, 10:51 AM~7462980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW nice pics!!!!


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Mar 12 2007, 01:51 PM~7462980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Mar 13 2007, 02:21 PM~7464521
> *STRAIGTH CLOWNIN  HITTING TAMPA AT THE LRM
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin mean!!!

anymore pics?


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Mar 16 2007, 05:02 PM~7492389
> *thats fuckin mean!!!
> 
> anymore pics?
> *


yeap there you go


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Mar 12 2007, 02:51 PM~7462980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the new back grond :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Mar 17 2007, 03:47 PM~7493777
> *yeap there you go
> 
> 
> ...


    



drop top from Amigos CC,, hopefully get more pics soon,,







[/url]
http://imageshack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 27140 (Mar 20, 2007)

The 58 Impala is so bad.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guanatos_@Mar 24 2007, 06:49 AM~7537010
> *The 58 Impala is so bad.
> *


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

"The Godfather" - Imperials


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

]


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

where the fuck's the love for the 1958 impala... :uh: :uh:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

One day..................one day that's I'll I'm going to say.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 10 2007, 07:55 PM~7655836
> *One day..................one day that's all I'm going to say.
> *


join the club mayne :biggrin:


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

ttt 4 los primeros the car that started the impala tradition to some its a dream come true to others a fantacy ruet bucket,gangster or show 58 impalas always look grat to me


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Luis from Miranda Customs daily!!!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

is it just the photo or is LemonLaid on new wheels? maybe cross lace zentihs or something similar?


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

LRM San Berdoo


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ty 70 impala_@Apr 17 2007, 06:59 PM~7715117
> *ttt
> *


mo 58's


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Apr 17 2007, 05:08 PM~7714222
> *LRM San Berdoo
> 
> 
> ...


I can't believe these dudes let there shit sit in the rain :0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Apr 18 2007, 06:25 PM~7716943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeh! thats real lowriding huh! i wish there were more clubs with the quality cars that Lifestyle has that actually roll there cars!


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

courtesy of toro...


> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 20 2007, 03:00 PM~7731336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@May 6 2007, 01:15 AM~7838697
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

bel air from New Zealand


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:0 


> _Originally posted by Pete Dogg_@May 10 2007, 09:13 PM~7873155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

from Japan...


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@May 10 2007, 03:23 AM~7873186
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:0 TTT


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

looking good che1 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks Low one

At pier 39 in San Francisco


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 21 2007, 10:33 PM~7952958
> *Thanks Low one
> 
> At pier 39 in San Francisco
> ...


very nice


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 21 2007, 09:33 PM~7952958
> *Thanks Low one
> 
> At pier 39 in San Francisco
> ...


BaY ArEa


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 21 2007, 09:33 PM~7952958
> *Thanks Low one
> 
> At pier 39 in San Francisco
> ...


hell ya nice ass ride bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I wish I could afford a 58.


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Apr 15 2007, 07:00 PM~7698036
> *is it just the photo or is LemonLaid on new wheels? maybe cross lace zentihs or something similar?
> 
> 
> ...



that car is sick as fuck


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 22 2007, 12:44 PM~7956403
> *I wish I could afford a 58.
> *


 :biggrin: find one I'll hook you with some parts.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: 









































sick photo che!! :worship:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 22 2007, 10:56 PM~7960606
> *:biggrin: find one I'll hook you with some parts.
> *


Good lookin out.


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 22 2007, 11:56 PM~7960606
> *:biggrin: find one I'll hook you with some parts.
> *


i know where one is at clean too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 30 2007, 06:09 PM~8010686
> *i know where one is at clean too  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Where?


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 2 2007, 12:25 AM~8027127
> *Where?
> 
> 
> ...


i mean clean project :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I smell BS. :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

ok who needs a project(on ebay not mine)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-chevy-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jun 23 2007, 05:48 PM~8162970
> *ok who needs a project(on ebay not mine)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-chevy-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


It's 6k right now for both cars!!!


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

i have a question about the side vents on the skirts or even on the body. Did the originals ever have real mesh, or was it always a sticker like the reproductions that they sell now..thanks


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 22 2007, 02:44 PM~7956403
> *I wish I could afford a 58.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Amigos CC


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@May 22 2007, 02:04 PM~7956920
> *that car is sick as fuck
> *


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jun 24 2007, 12:57 AM~8164721
> *i have a question about the side vents on the skirts or even on the body. Did the originals ever have real mesh, or was it always a sticker like the reproductions that they sell now..thanks
> *


NO I think it was a real mesh, but I have never seen the exhaust actually go through there. I would think it messes up the paint.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Jun 24 2007, 02:47 PM~8165102
> *
> *


hold on here now, does that lowrod have clear headlights? :0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 26 2007, 02:38 AM~8177094
> *NO I think it was a real mesh, but I have never seen the exhaust actually go through there.  I would think it messes up the paint.
> *


yea thats what i was thinking too..that the exhaust never went through there. But i'm not 100% sure either. Does anyone here have a 58 with real vents on the skirts?


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 28 2007, 09:29 AM~8188214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 28 2007, 10:15 AM~8194446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Seen this in person a few years back. Beautiful!!!!


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 28 2007, 12:24 PM~8195285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What I like most about this car, is you can only see the patterns up close. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 25 2007, 11:38 PM~8177094
> *NO I think it was a real mesh, but I have never seen the exhaust actually go through there.  I would think it messes up the paint.
> *


No its not a mesh, its solid stamped aluminum in a checkered pattern with black paint, glued to the port.
Some Repros are sticker, and not as solid overall. Lightweight. I dont know how to post pics, so I cant show you some NOS ones I got.


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jun 28 2007, 12:29 PM~8195323
> *What I like most about this car, is you can only see the patterns up close.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jul 2 2007, 05:40 PM~8215535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:0 


> _Originally posted by mando1981_@Jul 6 2007, 07:20 PM~8245374
> *bagged this impala this week  tell me what you think. Its about 1" from the ground rolling on 14" Daytons.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## oicho58 (Mar 9, 2007)

my 58 impala from japan.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> my 58 impala from japan.


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oicho58_@Jul 13 2007, 05:16 AM~8299724
> *my 58 impala from japan.
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the one BIG FRANK from NEW STAR CC. used to own .


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luv_my58_@Jul 13 2007, 10:43 PM~8305286
> *looks like the one BIG FRANK from NEW STAR CC. used to own .
> *


but is it.........


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oicho58_@Jul 14 2007, 01:16 AM~8299724
> *my 58 impala from japan.
> *


off the hook!!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:    :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Great pics. Love the 58


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luv_my58_@Jul 13 2007, 07:43 PM~8305286
> *looks like the one BIG FRANK from NEW STAR CC. used to own .
> *


but its not big franks old 58 belongs to someone from victim of circumstance c.c youll see it on crenshaw a lot


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Man there are some bad ass 58's in here, I can't wait to get mine done.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

nice lookin man :thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

ANYONE INTRESTED GOT THE WHOLE MAGAZINE ORIGINAL MAGAZINE FROM 1958 U CUT OUT AD...


TAKING OFFERS ON BOTH MAGAZINES


WOULD MAKE GREAT ADDITION TO A DISPLAY OR FRAME AND HANG IN GARAGE...


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Here I am with the homies out in San Francisco.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

this is one badass 58!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jul 16 2007, 10:57 PM~8324814
> *this is one badass 58!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

those are sweet probly on of my fav years for te impala :biggrin: :thumbsup: good topic


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jul 22 2007, 10:14 PM~8368014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 14 2007, 02:20 PM~8308593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Damn..now thats proper!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Those are some nice clean cars


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Aug 5 2007, 05:01 PM~8478076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 sweet


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

[/quote]
another one


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Jul 14 2007, 01:22 PM~8308377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Aug 8 2007, 12:23 PM~8503494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Aug 8 2007, 10:23 AM~8503494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You got any more pics of this one?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

was that at the Sacramento autorama


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 10 2007, 10:57 PM~8526473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Aug 8 2007, 11:23 AM~8503494
> *
> 
> 
> ...




iT LOOKS SOOOOOO MUCH BETTER WITH SPOKES!!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Aug 8 2007, 10:23 AM~8503494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 10 2007, 10:57 PM~8526473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My Lord...........


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Purple with no Stainless   

Black one is :0 :0 :0


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jul 24 2007, 09:47 AM~8377333
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...





this the one ted wells did the install in?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 18 2007, 05:00 AM~8582196
> *this the one ted wells did the install in?
> *


yes...


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oicho58_@Jul 13 2007, 05:16 AM~8299724
> *my 58 impala from japan.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE THE ONE FROM RADICALONE CAR CLUB, BOWTIE CONNECTION JAPAN


----------



## MR. SIXTY (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


>


another one
[/quote]


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Aug 22 2007, 03:51 PM~8617903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 firme...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

OldShcool one...


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

just seen this on craigslist

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/car/410911886.html


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:0 :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

saved lots of pics since my last decent post :biggrin: :biggrin:  
























































:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Sep 6 2007, 02:16 AM~8727724
> *:0 :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics... :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Nothing but 58s (and one 63 and 64)....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 7 2007, 12:16 PM~8738137
> *
> Nothing but 58s (and one 63 and 64)....
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> :0 :0
> [/quote
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Sep 6 2007, 02:54 AM~8727838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that's a bumper kit :biggrin: :yes: :yes: : :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i need atleast one of those


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 7 2007, 09:16 AM~8738137
> *
> Nothing but 58s (and one 63 and 64)....
> 
> ...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 7 2007, 11:16 AM~8738137
> *
> Nothing but 58s (and one 63 and 64)....
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 7 2007, 10:16 AM~8738137
> *
> Nothing but 58s (and one 63 and 64)....
> 
> ...




damn....:0


----------



## SIX ONE RAG SS (Sep 8, 2007)

any of those 58 convertibles for sal been looking for a long long time and of ourse now that i got the ash ant find one. let me know serious


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX ONE RAG SS_@Sep 8 2007, 08:57 PM~8747590
> *any of those 58 onvertibles for sal been looking for a long long time and of ourse now that i got the ash ant find one. let me know serious
> *


Your *"C"* button is broke, buy the keyboard first. :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

wow how many 58s is there? how many are drop tops? :0 :0 :0


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 8 2007, 10:23 PM~8748981
> *Your "C" button is broke, buy the keyboard first.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIX ONE RAG SS (Sep 8, 2007)

gots the keyboard fixed, what about the 58.......... "C" hahahaa


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX ONE RAG SS_@Sep 9 2007, 09:48 AM~8750548
> *gots the keyboard fixed, what about the 58..........  "C"  hahahaa
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIX ONE RAG SS (Sep 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SIX ONE RAG SS (Sep 8, 2007)

Che 1 you got that red 58 impala right..... thats a nice car ive seen you a few times in campbell.......i have one myself red with white top ....... yours is clean.... been searchin for a rag 4 a while.... you know how it is with rags....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

PETE'S PICS FROM POMONA


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 10 2007, 01:14 PM~8752665
> *PETE'S PICS FROM POMONA
> 
> 
> ...


Imperials is off the hook!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

GET YOUR CLOWN ON HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 7 2007, 09:16 AM~8738137
> *
> Nothing but 58s (and one 63 and 64)....
> 
> ...



damnit, now i've got to get a towel... i just nutted myself


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Today at a car club pic nic.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 16 2007, 06:37 PM~8799894
> *Today at a car club pic nic.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Sep 18 2007, 09:09 PM~8821237
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

thats nice!!

is that the interior that 1958 bel airs and biscaynes have?


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 20 2006, 01:46 PM~6409466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is the new LRM cover car. That mag does that car NO justice. Weak ass pics, no attention to all the details.
Its also on page 21 on this thread...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Sep 19 2007, 09:20 AM~8823665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a chopped top?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 27 2007, 09:56 AM~8880886
> *is that a chopped top?
> *


yes it is bel air chop top


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 7 2007, 09:16 AM~8738137
> *
> Nothing but 58s (and one 63 and 64)....
> 
> ...





that"s better then gold :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 28 2007, 07:53 AM~8881668
> *yes it is bel air chop top
> 
> 
> ...


i love this! i bet it would fool heaps of noobs!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 27 2007, 11:53 AM~8881668
> *yes it is bel air chop top
> 
> 
> ...


I had my ride out in Richmond a few months ago and he cought up to me. He told me that the reason they really cut it was becuase a tree had fell on the car and crushed the roof. I think the car looks good personally. He also cut the front window a bit.


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

TTT............. :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 9 2007, 06:14 PM~8752665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Lifestyle CC i believe :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Nov 6 2007, 09:30 PM~9171793
> *Lifestyle CC i believe  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Damn................they got the roof :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

HERES A PIC FOR 58 LOVERS


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

Buddy Holly's 58 Impala...............

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mppMPqfe1FY&feature=related


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 21 2007, 08:46 PM~9277905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 bad ass pic homie...that shit is tight :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

i was on my way home from tustin and saw three old white guys cruisin n this i was like DAMN!!! this guy knows wat he gots and he aint sellin it


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Nov 10 2007, 09:37 PM~9200713
> *HERES A PIC FOR 58 LOVERS
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS PIMP FOR POSTING A PICTURE OF MY 58. WAS THAT THE OLD MEMORIES CAR SHOW IN DOWNEY AT THE AUTO ZONE.... C-ToON$


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Dec 7 2007, 02:28 AM~9395303
> *THANKS PIMP FOR POSTING A PICTURE OF MY 58. WAS THAT THE OLD MEMORIES CAR SHOW IN DOWNEY AT THE AUTO ZONE.... C-ToON$
> *


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 21 2007, 08:46 PM~9277905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup CHE1?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=366794


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 21 2007, 06:46 PM~9277905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 21 2007, 06:56 PM~9277971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sucka Free


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Darkside is badass.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: DAMN!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Dec 9 2007, 07:10 PM~9412194
> *Darkside is badass.
> *


no doubt.. :thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Dec 7 2007, 11:28 PM~9395303
> *THANKS PIMP FOR POSTING A PICTURE OF MY 58. WAS THAT THE OLD MEMORIES CAR SHOW IN DOWNEY AT THE AUTO ZONE.... C-ToON$
> *


beautiful car cartoon!!!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Nov 21 2007, 10:26 PM~9279290
> *:0 bad ass pic homie...that shit is tight :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Dec 8 2007, 06:32 PM~9406033
> *Sup CHE1?
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=366794
> *


I ended up taking off the Market homie. My son's really wanted to keep it so now we are going Frame off.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Dec 10 2007, 05:04 PM~9419719
> *:0
> *


X2 :0 :0


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 10 2007, 03:25 PM~9419057
> *I ended up taking off the Market homie.  My son's really wanted to keep it so now we are going Frame off.
> *


Sweet....don't forget to post pics under "project rides"


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 9 2007, 04:33 PM~9411936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 11 2007, 10:25 AM~9419057
> *I ended up taking off the Market homie.  My son's really wanted to keep it so now we are going Frame off.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Dec 10 2007, 06:14 PM~9420274
> *Sweet....don't forget to post pics under "project rides"
> *


X2


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

BEST CAR EVER MADE


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Dec 10 2007, 06:08 PM~9419753
> *X2 :0  :0
> *



+1 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 













:0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Nov 10 2007, 08:37 PM~9200713
> *HERES A PIC FOR 58 LOVERS
> 
> 
> ...


BAD A$$


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Sep 5 2007, 01:15 AM~8718900
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jul 15 2007, 12:10 AM~8311223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calipeno66_@Jun 28 2007, 04:45 PM~8197202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oicho58_@Jul 13 2007, 04:16 AM~8299724
> *my 58 impala from japan.
> 
> 
> ...


KONICHIWA SAN

MECHA SOGOY GOJUUHACHI!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oicho58 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 14 2007, 03:42 PM~9450619
> *KONICHIWA SAN
> 
> MECHA SOGOY GOJUUHACHI!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank You!!  my impala is all japan made. :biggrin:


----------



## BennyHill (Dec 14, 2007)

fresh 58's !!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Dec 14 2007, 10:56 AM~9452556
> *fresh 58's !!!
> *


X2


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

1958 IMPALA FROM SANTA MARIA 805 BIG SOUTH SIDE CALI TO ALL YOU HATERS


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Whats the deal homies any more 58 rags


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Dec 16 2007, 02:21 AM~9462836
> *
> *


Clean. Anymore pics?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just wanted to let you guys and gals know....


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Dec 7 2007, 05:28 AM~9395303
> *THANKS PIMP FOR POSTING A PICTURE OF MY 58. WAS THAT THE OLD MEMORIES CAR SHOW IN DOWNEY AT THE AUTO ZONE.... C-ToON$
> *




anymore pics?????


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 17 2007, 11:03 AM~9468636
> *Clean. Anymore pics?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 25 2007, 05:44 PM~9529419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ...niiiice!..


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

^^ clean as fuck


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

a little off topic but has anyone ever tought about fixing up one of these :dunno: 
cheaper than impalas


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Dec 26 2007, 08:51 PM~9537793
> *a little off topic but has anyone ever tought about fixing up one of these :dunno:
> cheaper than impalas
> 
> ...


It just wouldnt be the same... :nosad:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 14 2007, 01:42 AM~9450619
> *KONICHIWA SAN
> 
> MECHA SOGOY GOJUUHACHI!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


BAKAYARO OMAE NEHONGO SHABEU NO WAKARANKATA


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 26 2007, 10:42 PM~9538688
> *BAKAYARO OMAE NEHONGO SHABEU NO WAKARANKATA
> *


Oh no shit??....Thats crazy...I get what your sayin...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YEA RITE


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 26 2007, 10:55 PM~9538791
> *YEA RITE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: nah, I'm just fuckin witcha...what language u speaking there??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

JAPANESE


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 26 2007, 11:00 PM~9538826
> *JAPANESE
> *


   ...you Japanese??...I'd like to go there, especially for the lowrider show. They got some clean ass rides out there.

How do I say WESTSIIIIIDE!!! in japanese??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IM BEEN THERE B 4, THEY SAY WESTSIDE TO :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 26 2007, 11:04 PM~9538871
> *IM BEEN THERE B 4, THEY SAY WESTSIDE TO :biggrin:
> *


Oh...So if I say "KONICHIWA BITCHES!!...WESTSIDE!!!" they will know what I'm sayin? :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Dec 27 2007, 12:07 AM~9538882
> *Oh...So if I say "KONICHIWA BITCHES!!...WESTSIDE!!!" they will know what I'm sayin? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## alaska (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## ride on 4's (Dec 30, 2007)

nice 58's


----------



## alaska (Dec 7, 2007)

thanks


----------



## ride on 4's (Dec 30, 2007)

no prob homie,i always loved em,it's a lot of em up here and you already know the story.old people has them either in there backyard or in the front with a lot of junk.i asked are they willing to sell but they gave me the comon bullshit they all do''O IMA FIX IT UP AND PASS IT ON TO MY KIDS''and there all 2 doors,it's about 10 of em and 4 of em are verts.i even offerd one guy 10,000 for one but he said no cause he wants to fix it up.like that will ever happen


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=381181
what a fucking deal


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jan 6 2008, 01:27 PM~9621080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jan 6 2008, 11:09 AM~9620578
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=381181
> what a fucking deal
> *


are u gonna get them?????? :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 6 2008, 08:04 PM~9623717
> *are u gonna get them?????? :biggrin:
> *


if someone buys my 56 and my caddy :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Gotta love them 58's


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 9 2008, 02:15 PM~9649313
> *Gotta love them 58's
> *


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Jan 9 2008, 02:25 PM~9649917
> *
> *


  50 year anniversary for the Impala and 100 for Chevy.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jan 9 2008, 03:51 PM~9650132
> *  50 year anniversary for the Impala and 100 for Chevy.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jan 8 2008, 05:52 PM~9642209
> *if someone buys my 56 and my caddy :biggrin:
> *



I HOPE SOMEONE DOES HOMIE


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 31 2007, 06:39 PM~9570024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN_@Jan 5 2008, 11:27 PM~9612636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Los Angeles looking off the hook!!!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Jan 11 2008, 04:05 PM~9662917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

is it on juice or air?


----------



## impalaballa (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jan 9 2008, 02:51 PM~9650132
> *  50 year anniversary for the Impala and 100 for Chevy.
> *


Not 100 yet first Chevrolet was built in 1911 and first production Chevrolet was the 1912's. :uh:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

San Diego 58


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 11 2008, 01:13 AM~9665614
> *San Diego 58
> 
> 
> ...



Did this car ever get sold?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Jan 10 2008, 09:05 PM~9662917
> *
> 
> 
> ...





I'm looking for a visor like this one....Anybody have one they wanna sell or know wheres the best place to get one??


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bFWVCvyQP9g&feature=related


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Jan 10 2008, 08:05 PM~9662917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, this one is really nice


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 2 2008, 06:53 AM~9579966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 20 2006, 01:49 PM~6409487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Repro body or 1 dats been repaired/restored?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SnoopDoggyDogg_@Jan 17 2008, 02:04 PM~9719537
> *Is that a Repro body or 1 dats been repaired/restored?
> *


theres repro bodys ??? u got a link? :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

there not makeing REPOP bodies for those yet, EXPERI-METAL just released a 55 bel air convertible body thou.....


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 17 2008, 02:47 PM~9719856
> *there not makeing REPOP bodies for those yet, EXPERI-METAL just released a 55 bel air convertible body thou.....
> *


Damn that sucks
Do than plan on makin one


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 17 2008, 02:47 PM~9719856
> *there not makeing REPOP bodies for those yet, EXPERI-METAL just released a 55 bel air convertible body thou.....
> *


u got a link? :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SnoopDoggyDogg_@Jan 17 2008, 05:04 PM~9719537
> *Is that a Repro body or 1 dats been repaired/restored?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

not quite there yet, but it will be


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

good pics


----------



## Spanish Caravan (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Nov 6 2007, 09:30 PM~9171793
> *Lifestyle CC i believe  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOW DID THIS PIC GET OUT...MARIO AND MY BUDDY GEORGE CHECKIN OUT THE"UNKNOWN SOLIDIER" ITS CAME A LONG WAY SINCE THEN...


----------



## Spanish Caravan (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Nov 6 2007, 09:30 PM~9171793
> *Lifestyle CC i believe  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOW DID THIS PIC GET OUT...MARIO AND MY BUDDY GEORGE CHECKIN OUT THE"UNKNOWN SOLDIER" ITS CAME A LONG WAY SINCE THEN... NEVER FLEW PLAQUE WITH LIFESTYLE THOUGH


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SnoopDoggyDogg_@Jan 17 2008, 02:04 PM~9719537
> *Is that a Repro body or 1 dats been repaired/restored?
> *


*NO, THATS THIS CAR IT'S OG. JUST RESTORED. IT'S BEEN IN FEATURED IN LRM








*


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Fifty8_@Jan 29 2008, 12:29 PM~9805182
> *DAM HOW DID THIS PIC GET OUT...MARIO AND MY BUDDY GEORGE CHECKIN OUT THE"UNKNOWN SOLDIER" ITS CAME A LONG WAY SINCE THEN... NEVER FLEW PLAQUE WITH LIFESTYLE THOUGH
> *


i have my sources :cheesy: :cheesy:  

anyway you must have some more pics of this car? is it finished? please post some more photos


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

no four door hating because this is 100% sick!!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jan 30 2008, 12:09 AM~9819694
> *no four door hating because this is 100% sick!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Fifty8_@Jan 28 2008, 04:26 PM~9805154
> *DAM HOW DID THIS PIC GET OUT...MARIO AND MY BUDDY GEORGE CHECKIN OUT THE"UNKNOWN SOLIDIER" ITS CAME A LONG WAY SINCE THEN...
> *


So I've heard  Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

any pics of 58's with lt1/lt4's in them? or any clean under the hood pic?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 30 2008, 01:25 AM~9819994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 30 2008, 03:22 AM~9819986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THEY FUCKED THAT 58 UP


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Just getting started and it isn't an Impala but its a 58. It will have some Impala stuff on it though like those funky pitchforks on the rear fender. Thats why I am calling it my Del-pala. Only had it 1 month but getting the body stuff done now.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 31 2008, 06:58 PM~9835356
> *DAMN THEY FUCKED THAT 58 UP
> *



I fucken hate when they take of the trim


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jan 31 2008, 07:11 PM~9835523
> *Just getting started and it isn't an Impala but its a 58. It will have some Impala stuff on it though like those funky pitchforks on the rear fender. Thats why I am calling it my Del-pala. Only had it 1 month but getting the body stuff done now.
> 
> 
> ...


Add all of the trim to it and that shit will look hard.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

So how do i post up pics of my 58 in here?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 3 2008, 06:04 PM~9856999
> *So how do i post up pics of my 58 in here?
> *


use tinypic.com....it seems to be the easiest for me


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

tangerine dream :0 :0 :0


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jan 29 2008, 10:07 PM~9818636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

speechless :worship:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 13 2008, 12:35 AM~9931092
> *speechless :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN THAT MOTHFUCKER IS CLEAN!!!!!!!! WHAT COLOR IS THAT? STOCK OR CUSTOM?


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 13 2008, 01:35 AM~9931092
> *speechless :worship:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 13 2008, 12:35 AM~9931092
> *speechless :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


That'$ BAD A$$$......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 13 2008, 01:35 AM~9931092
> *speechless :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


*Daaaaaammmmmmmmnnn!!!!*


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

:yes:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 15 2008, 04:14 PM~9951683
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 17 2008, 11:36 PM~9968262
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...



Yea I like that.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Great pix!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 17 2008, 11:36 PM~9968262
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ride that 58 every time rather than drive that yellow lamb*


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Feb 19 2008, 06:46 PM~9976063
> *ride that 58 every time rather than drive that yellow lamb
> *


wouldnt consider the lambo for 1 second..


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 18 2008, 12:36 AM~9968262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at the guy in the lambo, he's like danm look at that bad ass 8 :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

God Father :0


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 16 2008, 10:40 PM~9960788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 20 2008, 08:16 PM~9991063
> *God Father  :0
> 
> 
> ...


yup,and it is still mint after 12 years.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 20 2008, 11:16 PM~9991063
> *God Father  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 18 2008, 07:36 AM~9968262
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## ACE RAG SS (Feb 13, 2008)

58 OVER THE LAMB NO NEED TO THINK BOUT THAT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LAMB IS COOL FOR 3 OR 4 YEARS 58 IS COOL FOREVER!!!!!!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

now i figured it out. coolio


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

and this is the same car but a long time ago


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

not my 58. seen this one at a show


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 24 2008, 10:41 AM~10012668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 58 bro, never seen it before


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 24 2008, 10:47 AM~10012697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean as hell!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 23 2008, 02:47 PM~10012697
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Puta madre homie, car looks fine  Where did you see it.. I like the hubcap look.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 23 2008, 05:33 PM~10013491
> *nice 58 bro, never seen it before
> *


thanks. i drive daily for almost two years. i finally broke her down bout a year or so ago to re-do it frame up. still workin on her


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Feb 25 2008, 11:50 AM~10025160
> *:0 Puta madre homie, car looks fine   Where did you see it.. I like the hubcap look.
> *


it was in san bernadino. it rained that day but was cool as hell bc everybody stuck around anyways


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 23 2008, 02:47 PM~10012697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I MIGHT BE WRONG, BUT I THINK I SAW THIS CAR ON WIRES AND PINSTRIPING,FLYING A TRAFFIC CC. PLAQUE ,ON NEW YEARS @ THE MAJESTICS PICNIC?????


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jan 6 2008, 12:27 PM~9621080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE THIS ONE.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

i know i thought they were the same car at first? they might be, only thing different i can see is that light in front of the mirror is not clear, its the same as the signal lights. thats besides the rims and pinstriping. i know that the one on hubs is bagged? how bout the one on spokes?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Feb 27 2008, 08:32 PM~10046752
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Who owns this car?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Feb 28 2008, 12:05 AM~10047126
> *Who owns this car?
> *


? Used to be a South Side Car.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

is it the laylo58 car?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Feb 28 2008, 12:55 AM~10047599
> *is it the laylo58 car?
> *


think so


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

I'd like to build one like that. Wonder if it's for sale?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Feb 28 2008, 01:04 AM~10047658
> *I'd like to build one like that.  Wonder if it's for sale?
> *


6 figures :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

ok when, where?


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

great pics sheen


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 19 2008, 01:36 AM~9976734
> *wouldnt consider the lambo for 1 second..
> *


*yes sir not for a second..... *:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 23 2008, 03:47 PM~10012697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Beautifully done - Love the look of the caps on here !!*


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Feb 27 2008, 09:39 PM~10046827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great pics  love the siera gold rag8


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2008, 10:21 PM~10039315
> *i know i thought they were the same car at first? they might be, only thing different i can see is that light in front of the mirror is not clear, its the same as the signal lights. thats besides the rims and pinstriping. i know that the one on hubs is bagged? how bout the one on spokes?
> *


just seen the rear lic.plate on the wired one,and yup!its the same car.   looks good either way!


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Feb 27 2008, 09:32 PM~10046752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THAT COVER ABOVE THR HEADLIGHTS IS AN ACTUAL GM ACCESSORIE , OR WAS IT CUSTOM MADE ?


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luv_my58_@Feb 28 2008, 09:52 PM~10053413
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THAT COVER ABOVE THR HEADLIGHTS IS AN ACTUAL GM ACCESSORIE ,  OR WAS IT CUSTOM MADE ?
> *


No it was not a GM acces. 

I think it was a JC Whitney item but I am not sure. I have only ever seen like 2 sets before.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luv_my58_@Feb 28 2008, 09:52 PM~10053413
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THAT COVER ABOVE THR HEADLIGHTS IS AN ACTUAL GM ACCESSORIE ,  OR WAS IT CUSTOM MADE ?
> *


Aftermarket company like, STYLE-KING that could of purchased from Western Auto back in the day.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Feb 27 2008, 09:32 PM~10046752
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Zenith's!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

some of the homies car from southside


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

i just got me a 58 vert..i need a gas tank with sending unit...anyone can help let me know....


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 3 2008, 03:09 PM~10072468
> *i just got me a 58 vert..*


lucky


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Feb 27 2008, 11:07 PM~10047677
> *6 figures :biggrin:
> *


It's a trip how much 58 drop's go for.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

just beautiful


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

cartoons 58


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 2 2008, 08:09 PM~10072468
> *i just got me a 58 vert..i need a gas tank with sending unit...anyone can help let me know....
> *


try this place not new but if you just need one to ride it will do 
http://www.restorablecars.com/


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

My favourite year Impala uffin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

just started


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 8 2008, 11:34 PM~10124681
> *just started
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! :0 :0 That's nice.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

thanks


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Mar 3 2008, 08:03 PM~10081498
> *just beautiful
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0
speachless.......


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 8 2008, 11:34 PM~10124681
> *just started
> 
> 
> ...


thats ganster


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

the homies 58's


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 10 2008, 05:14 AM~10126091
> *the homies 58's
> *


the things i'd do to be friends with the people you're friends with...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> the homies 58's


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 9 2008, 09:14 AM~10126091
> *the homies 58's
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: BEST 58'S AROUND !!!!!!!


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

cant go wrong with a 58


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

got a pic of the mural on the trunk


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 7 2007, 08:16 AM~8738137
> *
> Nothing but 58s (and one 63 and 64)....
> 
> ...





need to get in touch with the owner of all those cars,in the hunt for the papers of a 58 vert..let me know...asap....


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Mar 13 2008, 08:52 PM~10163132
> *need to get in touch with the owner of all those cars,in the hunt for the papers of a 58 vert..let me know...asap....
> *


 :0 Man that cat has a gold mine right there.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*whats the typical going price for an o.g. 58 continental kit? on average?*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Mar 15 2008, 07:08 PM~10177041
> *whats the typical going price for an o.g. 58 continental kit? on average?
> *


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 16 2008, 01:36 PM~10180938
> *
> *


2k


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 16 2008, 07:26 PM~10182575
> *
> 
> 
> ...




That Car Is BadAss!!!!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Mar 17 2008, 08:29 PM~10185570
> *
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

two of my all time favourite cars :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

some sik rides in here!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS+Mar 15 2008, 10:08 PM~10177041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe so, but I had one new old stock that sold for $4500 in the box. :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 21 2008, 09:28 AM~10221973
> *Maybe so, but I had one new old stock that sold for $4500 in the box.  :0
> *


Yeah, 2Gs is the low end, not the average.
More like $2500-$3500 for nice ORIGINAL ones. 

$4500 for NOS? good deal, you got anymore? :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 21 2008, 05:04 PM~10224042
> *Yeah, 2Gs is the low end, not the average.
> More like $2500-$3500 for nice ORIGINAL ones.
> 
> ...


I wish, but that one went to Wisconsin.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 11 2008, 10:52 PM~9673256
> *I'm looking for a visor like this one....Anybody have one they wanna sell or know wheres the best place to get one??
> *


IVE GOT ONE NEVER BEEN ON A CAR OUT OF THE BOX


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 2 2008, 09:20 PM~10321047
> *IVE GOT ONE NEVER BEEN ON A CAR OUT OF THE BOX
> *



P.M. SENT!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Apr 2 2008, 11:10 PM~10322789
> *P.M. SENT!!!
> *


PM SENT BACK


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MESSYK1N_@Apr 2 2008, 11:10 PM~10322789
> *P.M. SENT!!!
> *


PM SENT BACK


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 21 2008, 02:04 PM~10224042
> *Yeah, 2Gs is the low end, not the average.
> More like $2500-$3500 for nice ORIGINAL ones.
> 
> ...


I PAID 3800 FOR MINE NOS, HE WANTED 4500, SO I FIGURED I DID OK. IMO


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Mar 21 2008, 04:57 AM~10220625
> *two of my all time favourite cars  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Apr 5 2008, 04:18 PM~10343096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 714impala (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 4 2008, 11:59 AM~10334913
> *I PAID 3800 FOR MINE NOS, HE WANTED 4500, SO I FIGURED I DID OK. IMO
> *


good price... I need one too.. nothing like NOS!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 714impala_@Apr 7 2008, 04:40 PM~10351033
> *good price... I need one too.. nothing like NOS!
> *


post some pics of your 58 bro


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes all you 58 owner post up your rides, projects or not.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 7 2008, 10:42 AM~10355036
> *Yes all you 58 owner post up your rides, projects or not.
> *


Took 25 years but I finally got it. One owner all original (except wheel covers), and low miles.
.


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 7 2008, 11:48 AM~10355091
> *Took 25 years but I finally got it. One owner all original (except wheel covers), and low miles.
> .
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 7 2008, 10:48 AM~10355091
> *Took 25 years but I finally got it. One owner all original (except wheel covers), and low miles.
> .
> 
> ...


PATIENCE PAID OFF!! NICE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 7 2008, 10:42 AM~10355036
> *Yes all you 58 owner post up your rides, projects or not.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 7 2008, 10:48 AM~10355091
> *Took 25 years but I finally got it. One owner all original (except wheel covers), and low miles.
> .
> 
> ...


good score andy  good patience too bro!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

good buy andy, good to see you with another 58 too


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@Mar 25 2008, 06:43 PM~10254713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:wave: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 9 2008, 08:39 AM~10371561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 7 2008, 01:48 PM~10355091
> *Took 25 years but I finally got it. One owner all original (except wheel covers), and low miles.
> .
> 
> ...


can i have it :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 10 2008, 04:34 AM~10371509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 16 2008, 06:24 PM~10182552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:0 unbelievable


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Apr 11 2008, 11:15 PM~10396481
> *:0 unbelievable
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Apr 8 2008, 03:07 AM~10362182
> *good buy andy, good to see you with another 58 too
> *



Thanks, I've actually never been without a 58 since my first one back in 71. Here is one I picked up years ago that had been garage stored in Frisco since the early 70's. One owner and SOLID.
.








.








.








.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

wow, thats an awesome find!! do you still have it? got any pics of it when it was finished?

still yet to see a 58 drop top.. only know of 1 in my whole country..


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

LRM San Berdo


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

San Berdo
























[/quote]


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 13 2008, 11:22 PM~10409855
> *Thanks, I've actually never been without a 58 since my first one back in 71. Here is one I picked up years ago that had been garage stored in Frisco since the early 70's. One owner and SOLID.
> .
> 
> ...


Man you found that in my neck of the woods


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> San Berdo


[/quote]
BEAUTIFUL CAR!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> San Berdo


[/quote]
PRETTY SURE THATS TROYS CAR, PRES. OF R.O   


IT'S SICK!!!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 13 2008, 11:22 PM~10409855
> *Thanks, I've actually never been without a 58 since my first one back in 71. Here is one I picked up years ago that had been garage stored in Frisco since the early 70's. One owner and SOLID.
> .
> *


Nice find, I would be happy with just one  :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

SOON


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Wow. nice 58 Andy.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Before a Cesar Chavez Parade in Friscos Mission District


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Apr 15 2008, 11:15 AM~10421584
> *Nice find, I would be happy with just one    :biggrin:
> *



I've been lucky I have had a few. Back when I started buying 58's no one wanted them especially convertibles, but while they were cheap they were never plentifully (good ones anyways). In the early 70's my hardtop got hit in the left quarter and the donor for a quarter was a very nice rag that had a blown powerglide. I sure wouldn't do that today! Got this one for $65.00 in 1971 the dealer had offered the lady I got it from $50.00 on a trade in for a new Impala. It was a real nice original.
.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 21 2008, 04:45 PM~10468932
> *Before a Cesar Chavez Parade in Friscos Mission District
> 
> 
> ...


CHE1 I really like your 58! How long have you had it?
:thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

nice photo che, now post up your avatar :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 21 2008, 04:45 PM~10468932
> *Before a Cesar Chavez Parade in Friscos Mission District
> 
> 
> ...


ALWAYS ENJOY SEEIN PICS OF YOUR CAR CHE


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 21 2008, 10:14 PM~10470778
> *I've been lucky I have had a few. Back when I started buying 58's no one wanted them especially convertibles, but while they were cheap they were never plentifully (good ones anyways). In the early 70's my hardtop got hit in the left quarter and the donor for a quarter was a very nice rag that had a blown powerglide. I sure wouldn't do that today! Got this one for $65.00 in 1971 the dealer had offered the lady I got it from $50.00 on a trade in for a new Impala. It was a real nice original.
> .
> 
> ...




DAMN!!!!


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 21 2008, 10:14 PM~10470778
> *I've been lucky I have had a few. Back when I started buying 58's no one wanted them especially convertibles, but while they were cheap they were never plentifully (good ones anyways). In the early 70's my hardtop got hit in the left quarter and the donor for a quarter was a very nice rag that had a blown powerglide. I sure wouldn't do that today! Got this one for $65.00 in 1971 the dealer had offered the lady I got it from $50.00 on a trade in for a new Impala. It was a real nice original.
> .
> 
> ...




DAMN!!!!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Apr 14 2008, 01:08 AM~10410204
> *wow, thats an awesome find!! do you still have it? got any pics of it when it was finished?
> 
> still yet to see a 58 drop top.. only know of 1 in my whole country..
> *



Sold it a few years ago, and the new owner hasn't done anything with it yet. Spotted some of my old convertibles on this thread and the new owners have them looking real good.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 22 2008, 12:13 PM~10474560
> *Sold it a few years ago, and the new owner hasn't done anything with it yet. Spotted some of my old convertibles on this thread and the new owners have them looking real good.
> *



ur a lucky man :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156+Apr 21 2008, 08:17 PM~10470809-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, can't wait to see you rolling yours.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 22 2008, 03:17 PM~10477966
> *Going on to 5 years now
> Same Day, my club member changed the colors around.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Another one from that date that someone hooked me up with.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 23 2008, 11:42 PM~10490933
> *Another one from that date that someone hooked me up with.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 17 2008, 09:00 PM~10442928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks wish I still had it. Are you building any 61's?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

Real nice Levelair coupe that if I remember correctly is in Sweden(note the trim tag).


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

A sad sight!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 24 2008, 10:13 PM~10497504
> *A sad sight!
> *


YES IT DOES PUT A HURTING ON THE EYES............ :scrutinize: :tears:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 24 2008, 08:13 PM~10497504
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAH FUCK IS THIS.................DON'T POST THIS..........MY KIDS WERE RIGHT NEXT TO ME MAN.... THEY DON'T HAVE TO SEE THIS SHIT :angry: 






















:biggrin: Just playing..............It is a sad sight.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## cali-big-dogg (Sep 28, 2007)

straight clownin


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 24 2008, 10:32 PM~10496991
> *Thanks wish I still had it. Are you building any 61's?
> *


Sixoneless right now.


----------



## 6DMPALA (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Nov 17 2006, 02:32 PM~6589573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1 CLEAN 58


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 24 2008, 08:13 PM~10497504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6DMPALA_@Apr 25 2008, 09:21 PM~10506456
> *1 CLEAN 58
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 21 2008, 09:14 PM~10470778
> *I've been lucky I have had a few. Back when I started buying 58's no one wanted them especially convertibles, but while they were cheap they were never plentifully (good ones anyways). In the early 70's my hardtop got hit in the left quarter and the donor for a quarter was a very nice rag that had a blown powerglide. I sure wouldn't do that today! Got this one for $65.00 in 1971 the dealer had offered the lady I got it from $50.00 on a trade in for a new Impala. It was a real nice original.
> .
> 
> ...


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

Hopping circa 1972.
My friends Tropical Turquoise "348" 1958 Impala that would hit about 9" on a good day utilizing aircraft hydraulics which was a lot of inches back then!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

my life long dream car came relality. needs some tlc but shes all mine.








:thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 24 2008, 07:50 PM~10497261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice levelair coupe! dont see too many of those! :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 26 2008, 09:58 PM~10510920
> *my life long dream car came relality. needs some tlc but shes all mine.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice score, a little time and effort and a whole lot of money you will have a real beauty in the end.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 26 2008, 06:58 PM~10510920
> *my life long dream car came relality. needs some tlc but shes all mine.
> 
> 
> ...


Good find! What's the story behind it, and which way are you going to go with it?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

this one is mine


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 25 2008, 11:55 AM~10502532
> *SixonelessFORLIFE right now.
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 26 2008, 07:03 PM~10510942
> *Nice score, a little time and effort and a whole lot of money you will have a real beauty in the end.
> *


thanks man. its going to take awhile. :yes:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 27 2008, 03:25 AM~10512655
> *
> *


   :happysad:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 27 2008, 12:41 AM~10511899
> *Good find! What's the story behind it, and which way are you going to go with it?
> *


For Sale $32K


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 27 2008, 02:58 PM~10510920
> *my life long dream car came relality. needs some tlc but shes all mine.
> :thumbsup:
> *


nice project mayne, good luck :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Apr 27 2008, 11:54 PM~10519135
> *nice project mayne, good luck :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


thanks im gonna need it :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Apr 28 2008, 04:57 PM~10525021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


have never seen a "bad" pic of che1's car


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 28 2008, 05:33 PM~10525302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 27 2008, 06:20 AM~10513062
> *For Sale $32K
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 29 2008, 01:33 PM~10525302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is unbelievable


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:0 wow!


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 26 2008, 11:10 AM~10508780
> *Hopping circa 1972.
> My friends Tropical Turquoise "348" 1958 Impala that would hit about 9" on a good day utilizing aircraft hydraulics which was a lot of inches back then!
> 
> ...



HOPPING WITH AIRCRAFT...NICE!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Apr 29 2008, 03:54 AM~10529375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my favorite of them all :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 29 2008, 09:08 AM~10530678
> *my favorite of them all :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

THIS CAR LEAVES YA SPEECHLESS EVERYTIME!!!! GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg (May 2, 2007)

58's are fuckin beutifull


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 29 2008, 01:01 PM~10531011
> *THIS CAR LEAVES YA SPEECHLESS EVERYTIME!!!! GORGEOUS!!!!
> *


id love to see it on person


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 28 2008, 07:29 PM~10526575
> *have never seen a "bad" pic of che1's car
> *



:biggrin: thanks.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Apr 30 2008, 02:56 AM~10539057
> *
> 
> 
> ...





HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHARD!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SnoopDoggyDogg_@Apr 30 2008, 10:47 AM~10533517
> *58's are fuckin beutifull
> *


best man made creation there will ever be


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 30 2008, 11:16 AM~10533719
> *id love to see it on person
> *


if only...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

need a front seat? yall know of any let know thanks


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@May 3 2008, 08:28 PM~10569425
> *need a front seat? yall know of any let know thanks
> *



How much, I think one of my homies out of Ariz might need one.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Sep 7 2007, 01:52 PM~8740218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I met the owner of this car... he lives in Frisco and this car is in Europe, and it's lifted.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

All original 348 tri-power, turboglide, ps, pb, spotlight (I removed it), C-Kit (gone when I got it, late 1970's), and working Levelair.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Spanish Caravan (Oct 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 4 2008, 01:21 PM~10572557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANDY, DO YOU STILL HAVE IT??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 4 2008, 04:21 PM~10572557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 58 Andy.

How about this 58 Nomad. This one was found in Texas and is now in South Florida.

348 car, PS, PB, Drivers Side Factory Spot, Power Seat, Power Windows, Level Air, Paint Dividers and Single Speed Accessory Washer.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 4 2008, 09:31 PM~10575750
> *Nice 58 Andy.
> 
> How about this 58 Nomad. This one was found in Texas and is now in South Florida.
> ...



damn!!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 4 2008, 01:21 PM~10572557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where is it?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@May 4 2008, 07:44 PM~10574458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 4 2008, 08:25 PM~10574903
> *ANDY, DO YOU STILL HAVE IT??
> *


No Ryan I sold it in the late 1980's, but I still have the spotlight and the complete Levelair system which was working perfectly when I removed it from the car.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 4 2008, 09:31 PM~10575750
> *Nice 58 Andy.
> 
> How about this 58 Nomad. This one was found in Texas and is now in South Florida.
> ...


Thank you. That's a rare Nomad I've never seen one with so many options. I spoke to the guy who had it on eBay some years ago because I was real interested in buying it and know whoever bought it got a great deal.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 4 2008, 10:55 PM~10576529
> *where is it?
> *


I sold it to a friend in Altadena who then resold it and restored it for someone in LA. I have pictures of it somewhere after it was painted which I'll post when I find them.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 5 2008, 10:40 AM~10577847
> *No Ryan I sold it in the late 1980's, but I still have the spotlight and the complete Levelair system which was working perfectly when I removed it from the car.
> *


post a pic of the level air system sir andy :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 5 2008, 10:53 AM~10577916
> *Thank you. That's a rare Nomad I've never seen one with so many options. I spoke to the guy who had it on eBay some years ago because I was real interested in buying it and know whoever bought it got a great deal.
> *


Some fellas just south of me bought it, it is in good hands from some of the work they have previously done. I thought you would of remembered it, it sold for around $5500 if my memory serves me correctly. I forgot to mention it was a factory A/C car and yes your are absolutely right Andy, that Nomad is quite possibly one of the most loaded ever produced in 1958. Nonetheless, it is a fantastic car to restore back to its original state and could be one of the greatest wagons that Chevrolet ever produced.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 5 2008, 07:40 AM~10577847
> *No Ryan I sold it in the late 1980's, but I still have the spotlight and the complete Levelair system which was working perfectly when I removed it from the car.
> *


AND WHEN IS THATGOING, BETTER YET, WHAT IS THAT GOING TO GO IN???


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 5 2008, 07:35 AM~10577827
> *Very nice!
> *


THIS CAR IS JUST PLAIN STOUT!! MAN ITS A GOOD LOOKING CAR!!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 5 2008, 09:07 AM~10578375
> *post a pic of the level air system sir andy :biggrin:
> *


I've got those parts tucked away, but this summer I plan to reorganize some of them at which time I will shoot some pics and post them for you.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

Donald thank you for the picture your 58 is incredible!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:0 :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 5 2008, 07:47 PM~10583635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YES DONALD WE ALL THANK YOU, ITS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 5 2008, 07:47 PM~10583635
> *
> 
> 
> ...



If God ever had a car.......I'm sure it would have been this one... My Lord!!!


Right click save this bitch.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 6 2008, 03:47 PM~10583635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my jaw hit the ground when i saw this!! this 58 is breath taking!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low1_@May 6 2008, 02:29 AM~10586339
> *my jaw hit the ground when i saw this!! this 58 is breath taking!!
> *


EXACTLY!!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

one of the best photos ive seen of Moonflower


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

same guys owns both! lucky bastard!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@May 9 2008, 01:00 AM~10614036
> *same guys owns both! lucky bastard!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: 




















:biggrin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

If anybody has any leads of a 58 rag ranging from 50-60k PLEASE pm me. Been looking for awhile. Whenever it happens (FYI) BIG RY, you gave me the first piece to the puzzle! Thanks!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 9 2008, 04:42 PM~10618843
> *If anybody has any leads of a 58 rag ranging from 50-60k PLEASE pm me. Been looking for awhile. Whenever it happens (FYI) BIG RY, you gave me the first piece to the puzzle! Thanks!
> *



Like that huh, must be nice.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 9 2008, 04:42 PM~10618843
> *If anybody has any leads of a 58 rag ranging from 50-60k PLEASE pm me. Been looking for awhile. Whenever it happens (FYI) BIG RY, you gave me the first piece to the puzzle! Thanks!
> *



I HAVE ONE IT AINT DONE ALL THE WAY YET -----IT ACTUALLY JUST STARTED GETTING WORK DONE TO IT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 9 2008, 11:45 AM~10616909
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice when are you going to put the back rimz on :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 9 2008, 08:56 PM~10620628
> *looks nice when are you going to put the back rimz on :biggrin:
> *


Everyday is something new, I just got done putting the Rocker Moldings on and wiring up the rear license light....
Reversed by 7s just wont fit, so Im shortening another RearEnd and will put some standards on with 520s for now... Maybe it'll be sold before I do anything though :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Danny D's 
Baldwin Park

Hectors Custom Interiors
Monrovia, Ca

Time Warp Records
San Jose, CA

Big Daddy's Auto Parts
San Jose, CA

Hoppers Inc
Bakersfield, CA

Henry's Customs
Tracy, CA

Roundhouse Deli
Roseville, CA

Now have issue No. 2 in stock at the stores.....










1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023










Paypal: [email protected]


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 9 2008, 04:42 PM~10618843
> *If anybody has any leads of a 58 rag ranging from 50-60k PLEASE pm me. Been looking for awhile. Whenever it happens (FYI) BIG RY, you gave me the first piece to the puzzle! Thanks!
> *


NO PROBLEM JIMMMY, ANYTIME


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 9 2008, 04:42 PM~10618843
> *If anybody has any leads of a 58 rag ranging from 50-60k PLEASE pm me. Been looking for awhile. Whenever it happens (FYI) BIG RY, you gave me the first piece to the puzzle! Thanks!
> *


GET AT ME WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE,CONTI KIT AVAILABLE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 9 2008, 08:47 PM~10620091
> *I HAVE ONE IT AINT DONE ALL THE WAY YET -----IT ACTUALLY JUST STARTED GETTING WORK DONE TO IT
> *


Well if its up for grabs, send pics and price to [email protected]


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 10 2008, 01:09 PM~10623755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT LOOKING CAR, VERY NICE!!


----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

TRYING TO HAVE IT ON THE ROAD IN A FEW WEEKS. STILL NOT SURE IF I WANT TO GO ALL BLACK OR A DEEP PURPLE. WHAT DO YOU THINK?


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

saw this on ebay :0 :wow: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-Chevy-...em160237341078&


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@May 10 2008, 07:24 PM~10624653
> *saw this on ebay :0 :wow:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-Chevy-...em160237341078&
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 10 2008, 12:59 PM~10623718
> *Well if its up for grabs, send pics and price to [email protected]
> *


ok i will


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 10 2008, 07:15 PM~10621683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your 58 is clean as hell  :worship:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 11 2008, 09:09 AM~10623755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great pics, the best ive seen of this car yet :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@May 11 2008, 12:24 PM~10624653
> *saw this on ebay :0 :wow:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-Chevy-...em160237341078&
> 
> ...


SouthSide Blues :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low1_@May 12 2008, 01:44 AM~10633133
> *great pics, the best ive seen of this car yet  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

ttt :0


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

http://impalamagazine.com/ the site is up and running.....will be adding new things daily....

hope you guys and gals get a chance to check it out, give us some feedback and ideas.......

Jesse "Toro"
Editor & Co-publisher
Impalas Magazine


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@May 12 2008, 01:41 AM~10633127
> *your 58 is clean as hell   :worship:
> *


thanks man.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@May 9 2008, 01:00 AM~10614036
> *same guys owns both! lucky bastard!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@May 9 2008, 04:00 AM~10614036
> *same guys owns both! lucky bastard!!!
> 
> 
> ...


hes my HERO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 10 2008, 12:59 PM~10623718
> *Well if its up for grabs, send pics and price to [email protected]
> *


i sent it


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

nice rides but whats up with the two different tires???


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low1_@May 19 2008, 02:01 AM~10684805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@May 16 2008, 09:30 AM~10670088
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@May 18 2008, 09:37 PM~10683859
> *nice rides but whats up with the two different tires???
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 9 2008, 11:15 PM~10621683
> *Everyday is something new, I just got done putting the Rocker Moldings on and wiring up the rear license light....
> Reversed by 7s just wont fit, so Im shortening another RearEnd and will put some standards on with 520s for now...  Maybe it'll be sold before I do anything though  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Very nice! How is the Colonial Cream one coming along?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low1_@May 22 2008, 08:34 PM~10716732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

HOW YOU DOING ANDY? YOU GET MY PICS???


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 25 2008, 10:37 PM~10736757
> *HOW YOU DOING ANDY? YOU GET MY PICS???
> *


Doing great thank you. Got the pics Ryan and your car looks spectacular!!! You've got a winning combination Mario paint on a 58 Impala it doesn't get any better than that!
Andy


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 26 2008, 01:47 PM~10739565
> *Doing great thank you. Got the pics Ryan and your car looks spectacular!!! You've got a winning combination Mario paint on a 58 Impala it doesn't get any better than that!
> Andy
> 
> ...


THANKS,LOL SORRY THEY ARE OLD PICS ABOUT 6MOS! ILL GET YOU FINISHED ONES ASAP, GOOD TALKING WITH YOU THE OTHER NIGHT ALWAYS ENJOY THE CONVERSATIONS!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 24 2008, 11:07 PM~10731509
> *Very nice! How is the Colonial Cream one coming along?
> *


Thanks man, the colonial cream is coming, slowly but surely.
I've been buying nothing but NOS for it, and its all ORIGINAL metal, no Repop Shit anywhere! 
I'll get some newer pics and email them to you.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 26 2008, 01:47 PM~10739565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 27 2008, 09:47 PM~10750969
> *nice ride
> *


THANK YOU. I LOVE YOUR RAG!! IT IS BEATIFUL!!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

amazing invisible empire!!! when will we see finished pics?? :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low1_@May 30 2008, 01:45 AM~10768962
> *amazing invisible empire!!! when will we see finished pics??  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANK YOU, HOPEFULLY ILL HAVE FINISHED PICS IN ABOUT A WEEK OR 2,HOPEFULLY :uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low1_@May 30 2008, 03:44 AM~10769066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

DO YOU HAVE TO SHORTEN THE REAREND TO RUN THE CRUISER SKIRTS????????


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

DO YOU HAVE TO SHORTEN THE REAREND TO RUN THE CRUISER SKIRTS????????


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:0


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@May 30 2008, 03:44 AM~10769066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jun 5 2008, 01:41 AM~10802797
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Jun 6 2008, 06:34 PM~10815799
> *
> *


LOVIN THIS CAR!!! GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 6 2008, 11:34 PM~10816407
> *LOVIN THIS CAR!!! GORGEOUS!!!
> *


We want more pics of your 58 hardtop in this topic.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 7 2008, 08:27 AM~10818203
> *We want more pics of your 58 hardtop in this topic.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT FOR THESE UGLY FUCKS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -Immortal- (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 22 2006, 12:50 PM~5472933
> *One more  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




whewwww :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Immortal-_@Jun 8 2008, 03:53 PM~10824497
> *whewwww  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Jun 8 2008, 04:42 PM~10825024
> *
> 
> 
> *


SAD!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 8 2008, 06:12 PM~10824331
> *
> *


That will not suffice. :nono:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 8 2008, 06:53 PM~10825447
> *That will not suffice.  :nono:
> *


SORRY BUT I WLL GET MORE OUT SOON! GETTING THE ENGINE COMPARTMENT DIALED IN THIS WEEK,VERY SHINY :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:0 :0 


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: THE PETE-STA*, locorider, INVISIBLE EMPIRE*


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 8 2008, 08:29 PM~10826262
> *SORRY BUT I WLL GET MORE OUT SOON! GETTING THE ENGINE COMPARTMENT DIALED IN THIS WEEK,VERY SHINY :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jun 8 2008, 08:38 PM~10826343
> *
> *


HOWS YOUR OTHER 58 COMING?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 8 2008, 11:38 PM~10826337
> *:0  :0
> *


THIS GUY IS GOING ALL OUT AND TRYING TO COME HOME WITH THE GOLD. :cheesy:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 8 2008, 09:09 PM~10826710
> *HOWS YOUR OTHER 58 COMING?
> *


all metal work is done, next is the frame off and body work. We havent worked on it for a while, no time. 348 tripower is done, and gonna get on the chrome real soon too. Im taking my time, finding all NOS parts, accesories, but it all adds up and is expesive to rebuild these cars.Ill post some pics soon, but in the mean time YOU gotta show us more of that sick 58 you're building! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jun 9 2008, 08:54 PM~10834542
> *all metal work is done, next is the frame off and body work.  We havent worked on it for a while, no time.  348 tripower is done, and gonna get on the chrome real soon too.  Im taking my time, finding all NOS parts, accesories, but it all adds up and is expesive to rebuild these cars.Ill post some pics soon, but in the mean time YOU gotta show us more of that sick 58 you're building! :biggrin:
> *


YEAH NO JOKE ABOUT THE EXPENSIVE PART OF THESE CARS!! I JUST GOT THE MOTOR BACK AND IT IS GETTING ALL THE SHIT PUT IN UNDER THE HOOD THIS WEEK, ALOT OF TIME AND MONEY HAS GONE INTO THIS ENGINE COMPARTMENT ALONE!!!!!! 58'S ARE LIKE A BAD XWIFE!!! MORE MONEY, MORE MONEY, MORE MONEY!!!!!! I CANT WAIT TO SEE YOURS DONE, IT SOUNDS BEAUTFUL AND WHEN I SPOKE TO ANDY HE SAID IT SHOULD REALLY TURN HEADS!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Jun 9 2008, 05:28 AM~10828480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DON'T BELIEVE YOU, WE NEED PICS :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Jun 9 2008, 09:25 PM~10834923-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww come on now, you puttin me on the spot  

You still looking for a 58 rag? ****(retorical question, everyone is ALWAYS looking for one)
You find one yet?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Is the South Side 58 hardtop still for sale or did it sell?


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Apr 30 2008, 03:56 AM~10539057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


never seen those fender visors. is that an actual accesory or hand made deal?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 10 2008, 01:51 AM~10835743
> *Is the South Side 58 hardtop still for sale or did it sell?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Jun 10 2008, 06:41 PM~10840088
> *never seen those fender visors. is that an actual accesory or hand made deal?
> *


Style King or one of those other aftermarket companies may have produced them.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jun 9 2008, 08:57 PM~10835293
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Aint that the truth!
> Aww come on now, you puttin me on the spot
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

YEAH, I'VE FOUND SEVERAL, BUT I'M WAITING FOR THAT RIGHT CAR FOR THE RIGHT PRICE, I HAVE TO BE PATIENT WITH THE MONEY I'M WILLING TO SPEND  

I'LL GET ONE


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 10 2008, 07:11 PM~10840295
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> YEAH, I'VE FOUND SEVERAL, BUT I'M WAITING FOR THAT RIGHT CAR FOR THE RIGHT PRICE, I HAVE TO BE PATIENT WITH THE MONEY I'M WILLING TO SPEND
> ...


Patience is a virtue.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 10 2008, 03:44 PM~10840518
> *Patience is a virtue.
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 4 2008, 05:32 PM~10799956
> *DO YOU HAVE TO SHORTEN THE REAREND TO RUN THE CRUISER SKIRTS????????
> *


..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 10 2008, 08:38 PM~10840874
> *..
> *


One would assume :yes:


----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 10 2008, 07:38 PM~10840874
> *..
> *


no you don't, you can fit 13x7 or 14x7 but they have to be stamped daytons, but you can run 14x6 or 13x5.5 chinas


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 10 2008, 04:44 PM~10840518
> *Patience is a virtue.
> *


X2, DONT RUSH AND IT WILL HAPPEN,, REMEMBER "A FOOL AND HIS MONEY ARE SOON PARTED"DONT BE FOOLISH


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 10 2008, 07:29 PM~10842378
> *X2, DONT RUSH AND IT WILL HAPPEN,, REMEMBER "A FOOL AND HIS MONEY ARE SOON PARTED"DONT BE FOOLISH
> *


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Found this in off topic


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58wag_@Jun 10 2008, 06:58 PM~10841553
> *no you don't, you can fit 13x7 or 14x7 but they have to be stamped daytons, but you can run 14x6 or 13x5.5 chinas
> *


RIGHT ON ----I WAS JUST WONDERING CAUSE I WOULD LIKE TO RUN MY CRUISERS


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 11 2008, 04:18 PM~10848585
> *RIGHT ON ----I WAS JUST WONDERING CAUSE I WOULD LIKE TO RUN MY CRUISERS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Before..............













AFTER


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Hot, real hot.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jun 12 2008, 08:29 AM~10853823
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


  hno:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jun 11 2008, 11:07 PM~10852472
> *Before..............
> 
> 
> ...


VERY,VERY NICE,DAMN!!!!
:yes: :yes: :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Oh man that is right up Pete-Sta's alley. He sees this he might just be up there tonight.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> Oh man that is right up Pete-Sta's alley. He sees this he might just be up there tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> i pm'd him on it first b4 i posted hes already on his way down :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

whoa? what happened to the other posts?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 12 2008, 02:24 PM~10855115
> *i pm'd him on it first b4 i posted hes already on his way down  :0
> *


Ha Ha I figured. :biggrin: Sweet looking ride, what color is that?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 12 2008, 11:25 AM~10855124
> *Ha Ha I figured.  :biggrin:  Sweet looking ride, what color is that?
> *


custom color its like anniversary gold though. i took the pics down if he dont buy it ill put em back up, if he wants to post em thats up to him


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 12 2008, 02:28 PM~10855156
> *custom color its like anniversary gold though. i took the pics down if he dont buy it ill put em back up, if he wants to post em thats up to him
> *


Nice.

O ok, I thought layitlow was buggin' out for a minute.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> > Oh man that is right up Pete-Sta's alley. He sees this he might just be up there tonight.
> > i pm'd him on it first b4 i posted hes already on his way down :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 12 2008, 09:31 AM~10854194
> *VERY,VERY NICE,DAMN!!!!
> :yes:  :yes:  :0
> *


thanks :cheesy:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 13 2008, 07:28 AM~10855156
> *custom color its like anniversary gold though. i took the pics down if he dont buy it ill put em back up, if he wants to post em thats up to him
> *


can you just post a pic?? you dont need to post details or anything


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jun 13 2008, 06:28 PM~10860297
> *thanks  :cheesy:
> *


youre 58 is fuckin sick!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jun 13 2008, 12:07 AM~10860923
> *youre 58 is fuckin sick!!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jun 13 2008, 01:28 AM~10860297
> *thanks  :cheesy:
> *


what did the black canvas top set you back if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jun 12 2008, 08:29 AM~10853823
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell is this pendejada?????? Is this from a movie or is it some kind of GM test?Does anyone have a picture of the chop top 58 from Korner cc of San Diego???


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1+Jun 13 2008, 12:07 AM~10860923-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 13 2008, 02:12 PM~10864380
> *what did the black canvas top set you back if you don't mind me asking?
> *


I paid $1400 for the Stayfast top with the liner included, but I also had them replace my cylinders and hoses too, so it was a little more.
In LA it'll cost you $900-$1000 installed, (a 59 cost that much in L.A. 4 months ago) but its a 10 hr drive for me and with gas prices I figured I'd do it here.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jun 14 2008, 08:37 PM~10870688
> *I paid $1400 for the Stayfast top with the liner included, but I also had them replace my cylinders and hoses too, so it was a little more.
> In LA it'll cost you $900-$1000 installed, (a 59 cost that much in L.A. 4 months ago) but its a 10 hr drive for me and with gas prices I figured I'd do it here.
> 
> ...


Looks real good and thanks for the 411.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

58 vert on ebay (skim special)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars-Trucks...em300234577672&
started at $0.99 :0


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jun 9 2008, 08:57 PM~10835293
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Aint that the truth!
> Aww come on now, you puttin me on the spot
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 18 2008, 08:32 PM~10900408
> *
> *


flicka?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 18 2008, 07:17 PM~10901758
> *flicka?
> *


I'll post some when I get home Seth, still on the road, im driving threw Oregon as I type this. :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 19 2008, 12:19 AM~10902363
> *I'll post some when I get home Seth, still on the road, im driving threw Oregon as I type this. :0
> *


Your a fucking animal. :0 

Stay focused cause you gotta get the big rag 8 home safely. :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 18 2008, 09:19 PM~10902363
> *I'll post some when I get home Seth, still on the road, im driving threw Oregon as I type this. :0
> *


you could hang out the window with the camera or camera phone and post up pics of it on trailer!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 18 2008, 09:44 PM~10902587
> *you could hang out the window with the camera or camera phone and post up pics of it on trailer!!
> *


yup


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 19 2008, 12:44 AM~10902587
> *you could hang out the window with the camera or camera phone and post up pics of it on trailer!!
> *


No need for all that, Pete-Sta gave me the green light to post these.

:biggrin: 









I'm suprised Big Tony didn't try to take this one away too, or maybe that is what he was attempting to do in this pic. LOL!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 18 2008, 09:55 PM~10902662
> *No need for all that, Pete-Sta gave me the green light to post these.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


EMMMMMMMMMM damn. aint that tony? did he buy it from him? what was the ticket?


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jun 17 2008, 12:34 AM~10886345
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 1 2006, 09:44 AM~6484528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my favorite 58 pic!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 18 2008, 08:56 PM~10902668
> *EMMMMMMMMMM damn. aint that tony? did he buy it from him? what was the ticket?
> *


yeah that's Big Tony, cool asshole dude, I bought the car from some older guy, i met up with Big T after I got the car.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 18 2008, 09:56 PM~10902668
> *EMMMMMMMMMM damn. aint that tony? did he buy it from him? what was the ticket?
> *


Naw he didnt buy it from me but i had to see it b4 it left town i told them lets roll when i got in it but they laughed at me LOL but petes a cool guy so im glad he got his dream car drive safe pete sorry i missed ur call
































Pete tried to leave this in the parking lot so i picked it up i told him it was a peice of history and a antique(sp) and i was keeping it so i could own 1% of his car i told him watch ebay for it if he wants it back :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Jun 18 2008, 10:11 PM~10902777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats sexy but need a chevy pullin it!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

ahahahahahaha you crazy Big T, but it was cool as fuck to meet the NW rag top king, nice pics bro. hey make sure I get a cut from that tail pipe piece, lol


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jun 16 2008, 11:34 PM~10886345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 18 2008, 10:33 PM~10902925
> *ahahahahahaha you crazy Big T, but it was cool as fuck to meet the NW rag top king, nice pics bro. hey make sure I get a cut from that tail pipe piece, lol
> *


No way finders keepers your a litter bug LOL i did my good deed and picked it up HA HA HA


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 19 2008, 05:55 PM~10902662
> *No need for all that, Pete-Sta gave me the green light to post these.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


lucky motherfucker!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 18 2008, 09:55 PM~10902662
> *No need for all that, Pete-Sta gave me the green light to post these.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 wow congrats




looks real solid ---how much -pete-sta get it for


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 19 2008, 01:27 AM~10902880
> *cool!! Looks like a good car glad you got one!! you goin to lets us know the ticket?? i want a 58 bad too!
> thats sexy but need a chevy pullin it!!!
> *


It's more than you can afford, so quit being so fucking rude and stop asking. :uh:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 19 2008, 01:43 AM~10903795
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 wow congrats
> looks real solid ---how much -pete-sta get it for
> *


great project there...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Again, Congrats Pete. Looks like a great car, I really don't think there are many left in this good of condition. uffin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 19 2008, 07:17 AM~10904419
> *It's more than you can afford, so quit being so fucking rude and stop asking.  :uh:
> *


Ill tell him what pete paid for it he paid
























































































































































































BETWEEN $1.00 AND $1,000,000.00 LOL :biggrin: im sure pete will tell what he paid when he gets home and settled in if not then he wont all i know it was a good deal and i would have bought it too if i needed another 58 rag LOL


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 19 2008, 12:42 PM~10905080
> *Ill tell him what pete paid for it he paid
> BETWEEN $1.00 AND $1,000,000.00 LOL  :biggrin: im sure pete will tell what he paid when he gets home and settled in if not then he wont all i know it was a good deal and i would have bought it too if i needed another 58 rag LOL
> *


He definitely came up, that car looks rock solid, also being big block car, makes it even better. 

Don't you have like 10 now or something? You gonna open an auto mall soon called, "The Rag Shop" or "The Rag Stop". lol.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 19 2008, 09:48 AM~10905108
> *He definitely came up, that car looks rock solid, also being big block car, makes it even better.
> 
> Don't you have like 10 now or something? You gonna open an auto mall soon called, "The Rag Shop" or "The Rag Stop".  lol.
> *


I have 7.5 LOL dude gave me half down on one of my 64 rags if he dont pay me off on it soon im gunna give him his money back and ill keep it LOL


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 19 2008, 07:17 AM~10904419
> *It's more than you can afford, so quit being so fucking rude and stop asking.  :uh:
> *


um? how is it rude? why dont you let him speak for himself if he dont wanna say. and you have no idea what i can afford.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

PEEEEEEEEEETE-STAAAAAAAAA! CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW RIDE!! GLAD TO SEE YOU GOT YOUR DREAM CAR BRO, WANT FINISHED PICS!!  CONGRATS AGAIN HOMIE!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 19 2008, 01:06 PM~10905228
> *um? how is it rude? why dont you let him speak for himself if he dont wanna say. and you have no idea what i can afford.
> *


It just is... Why does the price of his purchase matter? It is irrelavant to this subject matter. Pete has been looking high and low for the right 58 rag and finally has found it. But, you have to come on here asking multiple times what he paid for it which is totally uncalled for. You could always send him a PM about it if you really wanted to know. :werd:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 18 2008, 11:23 PM~10902854
> *Naw he didnt buy it from me but i had to see it b4 it left town i told them lets roll when i got in it but they laughed at me LOL but petes a cool guy so im glad he got his dream car drive safe pete sorry i missed ur call
> 
> 
> ...


sick pete . too bad i was sleeping when u rolled therw. but will maybe stop by next weekend :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Jun 19 2008, 08:41 AM~10905074-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  



> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Jun 19 2008, 09:14 AM~10905289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

it's not a impala but it is a 58 yeoman








this is when i got it home








body off








the motor and trans are out, and the rear end is off, hopefully going to start reinforcing the frame next week
going to paint it like one of these two


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

very nice , i dont care what he paid, i just know i want it......... good find homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jun 19 2008, 05:34 PM~10909127
> *very nice , i dont care what he paid, i just know i want it.........  good find homie :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MAN :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 19 2008, 07:05 PM~10909392
> *THANKS MAN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 17 2008, 10:09 AM~10438595
> *SOON
> *


 I CALLED IT 2 MONTHS AGO


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 19 2008, 10:05 PM~10909392
> *THANKS MAN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 24 2008, 08:13 PM~10497504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If this doesn't bring a tear to your eyes,you ain't human.


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Dec 26 2007, 07:51 PM~9537793
> *a little off topic but has anyone ever tought about fixing up one of these :dunno:
> cheaper than impalas
> 
> ...


Been doin' that for the past 16 years.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 19 2008, 07:05 PM~10909392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good pete!! it dont matter about the $$ i just wondered im sure its worth alot more to you then you paid! I cant wait till i find me a 58 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 19 2008, 09:55 PM~10910772
> *Been doin' that for the past 16 years.
> *


NOT MUCH CHEAPER!! DUDE IN FLORIDA HAD A NICE ONE 65K, AND A GUY IN NOR CAL HAD A BEAUTIFUL GREEN ONE 70K!!! :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 19 2008, 08:56 PM~10910785
> *Looks good pete!! it dont matter about the $$ i just wondered im sure its worth alot more to you then you paid! I cant wait till i find me a 58  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS MAN, IT'S WELL WORTH MORE THAN I PAID FOR IT, BUT YOU'RE RIGHT, IT DOESN'T MATTER, IF I WAS GONNA SELL IT, THEN IT WOULD MATTER :biggrin: JUST BE PATIENT, I WAS, THAT WAS THE LONGEST 2 MONTHS OF MY LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 19 2008, 10:10 PM~10910885
> *THANKS MAN, IT'S WELL WORTH MORE THAN I PAID FOR IT, BUT YOU'RE RIGHT, IT DOESN'T MATTER, IF I WAS GONNA SELL IT, THEN IT WOULD MATTER :biggrin:  JUST BE PATIENT, I WAS, THAT WAS THE LONGEST 2 MONTHS OF MY LIFE :biggrin:
> *


i wish i could look for 2 months! i been lookin for years! aint many on the east coast that aint already restored. if you find anougher pm me!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Pete.....you lucky sack of valley balls, someone came up like a bubble :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 19 2008, 10:10 PM~10910885
> *THANKS MAN, IT'S WELL WORTH MORE THAN I PAID FOR IT, BUT YOU'RE RIGHT, IT DOESN'T MATTER, IF I WAS GONNA SELL IT, THEN IT WOULD MATTER :biggrin:  JUST BE PATIENT, I WAS, THAT WAS THE LONGEST 2 MONTHS OF MY LIFE :biggrin:
> *


2 MONTHS :0 STOP THAT SHIT, THERE ARE DUDES STILL LOOKING FROM 2-3 YEARS AGO AND STILL AINT GOT ONE!! 2 MONTHS LOL GOT YOUR 1 PIECE BUMPERS AND ROCKERS WAITING FOR YOU BY THE WAY, MAN TOOK YOU 2 DAYS FOR THAT HOW DID YOU SURVIVE THAT?? LMAO


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 20 2008, 02:33 PM~10913856
> *2 MONTHS :0  STOP THAT SHIT, THERE ARE DUDES STILL LOOKING FROM 2-3 YEARS AGO AND STILL AINT GOT ONE!! 2 MONTHS LOL GOT YOUR 1 PIECE BUMPERS AND ROCKERS WAITING FOR YOU BY THE WAY, MAN TOOK YOU 2 DAYS FOR THAT HOW DID YOU SURVIVE THAT?? LMAO
> *


atleast he got his, ive been on this old dood for 6 months now to sell me his, its rotting away in his camper yard....wont let me get it :angry:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 24 2008, 09:13 PM~10497504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped to 33018 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 20 2008, 01:26 PM~10914810
> *atleast he got his, ive been on this old dood for 6 months now to sell me his, its rotting away in his camper yard....wont let me get it :angry:
> *


AND THE OLD CAT WILL NEVER DO ANYTHING WITH IT MOST LIKELY EXCEPT TALK ABOUT SOMEDAY I GOTTA GET ON THAT CAR!! :angry: ITS A SHAME WHEN THEY LET THEM ROT INSTEAD OF LETTING SOMEONE BRING THEM BACK TO LIFE WITH A PASSION FOR THE CAR!! GOOD LUCK THOUGH STAY ON THE OLD CAT YOU NEVER KNOW MAYBE YOU CAN GET IT FROM HIS ESTATE SALE FROM HIS KIDS ONE DAY, LOL


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 20 2008, 05:06 PM~10915080
> *AND THE OLD CAT WILL NEVER DO ANYTHING WITH IT MOST LIKELY EXCEPT TALK ABOUT SOMEDAY I GOTTA GET ON THAT CAR!! :angry: ITS A SHAME WHEN THEY LET THEM ROT INSTEAD OF LETTING SOMEONE BRING THEM BACK TO LIFE WITH A PASSION FOR THE CAR!! GOOD LUCK THOUGH STAY ON THE OLD CAT YOU NEVER KNOW MAYBE YOU CAN GET IT FROM HIS ESTATE SALE FROM HIS KIDS ONE DAY, LOL
> *


thing is he has a few nice old rides he has a mint 57 hardtop with factory fuel injection...wont give up the 58 rag thou.....said THATS MA FAVORITE CAR...asshole


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 20 2008, 02:22 PM~10915171
> *thing is he has a few nice old rides he has a mint 57 hardtop with factory fuel injection...wont give up the 58 rag thou.....said THATS MA FAVORITE CAR...asshole
> *


punch him in the face


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr+Jun 19 2008, 09:27 PM~10910901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'M PRETTY LUCKY, I ALSO HAD A FEW REAL GOOD GUYS LOOKING OUT FOR ME, INCLUDING YOURSELF MY FRIEND


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

so Petes, you got a plan for it yet, color, I SEE YOU RUSHED AND PUT THE SPOKES ON :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  looking good looking good!!!!! , Fuck the stocks man make that shit look hard..


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 20 2008, 05:24 PM~10916348
> *STAY ON IT MAN, JUST KEEP LOOKING MAN AND STAY FOCUSED ON IT AND YOU'LL GET. I PASSED UP 59 RAGS IN THE $30's JUST CUZ I WANTED A 58 THAT BAD
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: OW I JUST NEED TO GET IT NICE LIKE YOURS
> I'M PRETTY LUCKY, I ALSO HAD A FEW REAL GOOD GUYS LOOKING OUT FOR ME, INCLUDING YOURSELF MY FRIEND
> *



 I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 20 2008, 05:24 PM~10916348
> *STAY ON IT MAN, JUST KEEP LOOKING MAN AND STAY FOCUSED ON IT AND YOU'LL GET. I PASSED UP 59 RAGS IN THE $30's JUST CUZ I WANTED A 58 THAT BAD
> *


pm me some pics and info on the 59's


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jun 20 2008, 03:19 PM~10915555
> *punch him in the face
> *


 :0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

THE BITCH RUNS LIKE A CHAMP :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

What a beautiful pic.....


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 22 2008, 04:59 PM~10926354
> *What a beautiful pic.....
> 
> 
> ...




I agree! :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jun 22 2008, 04:45 PM~10927014
> *I agree!  :biggrin:
> *


always my favorite.....this is what keeps me going...


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jun 22 2008, 11:00 PM~10928281
> *always my favorite.....this is what keeps me going...
> *


Are you going to send me some updates of that beauty in the making? :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jun 23 2008, 06:01 AM~10930517
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 22 2008, 12:41 PM~10925661
> *THE BITCH RUNS LIKE A CHAMP  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 28 2008, 05:33 PM~10525302
> *
> 
> 
> ...



anyone have a photo of the mural in the back?
i heard i put a mural with crushed diamonds and some other stuff :cheesy: 
(3 karat diamond)
any pics?
also pics of flores' 58? 3 karat diamond?


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jun 23 2008, 06:01 AM~10930517
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Jun 23 2008, 08:53 PM~10936846
> *anyone have a photo of the mural in the back?
> i heard i put a mural with crushed diamonds and some other stuff  :cheesy:
> (3 karat diamond)
> ...


I have to see that mural.


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 25 2008, 03:42 PM~10950366
> *I have to see that mural.
> *


me 2!!
my uncle told me he had put a mural of lions crushing diamond on their feet and shit but i dont know if its true or not..

by the way faustino flores is my 2nd cousin i belive ... 
he used to be with us but he took off :0 :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 19 2008, 09:57 PM~10910787
> *NOT MUCH CHEAPER!! DUDE IN FLORIDA HAD A NICE ONE 65K, AND A GUY IN NOR CAL HAD A BEAUTIFUL GREEN ONE 70K!!! :0
> *


Not much cheaper and parts harder to come by.Found a rag for $1200 back in 1992.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 25 2008, 06:06 PM~10951741
> *Not much cheaper and parts harder to come by.Found a rag for $1200 back in 1992.
> *


THOSE DAYS ARE LONG GONE


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 21 2008, 10:55 PM~10923020
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...



Why are you missing the front bumper........you plan to hop it. :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jun 25 2008, 08:24 PM~10952788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S BEAUTIFUL SAM


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 25 2008, 07:04 PM~10952176
> *Why are you missing the front bumper........you plan to hop it.  :biggrin:
> *


I WAS SUPPOSED TO GET A TOTAL OF (4) 1 PIECE BUMPERS FROM THE DUDE, BUT TURNED OUT HE COULDN'T FIND THE OTHER (3), SO I JUST HAVE THE REAR AND NO FRONT, HE WAS COOL THOUGH, HE REFUNDED ME $500


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 25 2008, 09:42 PM~10952935
> *I WAS SUPPOSED TO GET A TOTAL OF (4) 1 PIECE BUMPERS FROM THE DUDE, BUT TURNED OUT HE COULDN'T FIND THE OTHER (3), SO I JUST HAVE THE REAR AND NO FRONT, HE WAS COOL THOUGH, HE REFUNDED ME $500
> *



Okay, I forgive you :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jun 25 2008, 09:24 PM~10952788
> *
> 
> 
> ...



How much for the yellow one?


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

not 15K.... but $150,000.00

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...em280239478659&

DAM!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 25 2008, 08:47 PM~10952965
> *Okay, I forgive you  :biggrin:
> *


YEEEEEEEEES!!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 25 2008, 10:02 PM~10953095
> *YEEEEEEEEES!!!
> *


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 23 2008, 06:41 AM~10925661
> *THE BITCH RUNS LIKE A CHAMP  :biggrin:
> *



good stuff PETE, you must be so happy.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jun 25 2008, 10:45 PM~10953429
> *
> *


LOVE THIS CAR!!!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 25 2008, 09:42 PM~10952935
> *I WAS SUPPOSED TO GET A TOTAL OF (4) 1 PIECE BUMPERS FROM THE DUDE, BUT TURNED OUT HE COULDN'T FIND THE OTHER (3), SO I JUST HAVE THE REAR AND NO FRONT, HE WAS COOL THOUGH, HE REFUNDED ME $500
> *


GOT YOU HANDLED PETE, I GOT FRONTS FOR YA HOMIE!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 26 2008, 01:01 AM~10953079
> *not 15K.... but $150,000.00
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...em280239478659&
> ...


:0

You can achieve the same thing with yours for about $2500 with a rebuilt T-10. lol.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 25 2008, 09:40 PM~10952914
> *THAT'S BEAUTIFUL SAM
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HustlerSpank, locorider
wassss up


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 25 2008, 09:48 PM~10952972
> *How much for the yellow one?
> *


The yellow one has a special place in my heart :biggrin: but then again.....everything is for sale :biggrin: :biggrin: 
But Im selling the white one first.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jun 26 2008, 06:38 PM~10959325
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: HustlerSpank, locorider
> wassss up
> *


Ready to start posting pics of yours?
Its getting crowed 'round here :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 26 2008, 12:00 AM~10953954
> *LOVE THIS CAR!!!!!!
> *


yup, that fuker is bad.

BUT, where are your pics? :cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jun 25 2008, 09:24 PM~10952788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 26 2008, 07:08 PM~10959539
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Charrua+Jun 25 2008, 09:46 PM~10953435-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND SOME OTHER GOODIES  :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jun 25 2008, 11:45 PM~10953429
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 9 2007, 04:14 PM~8752665
> *PETE'S PICS FROM POMONA
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA, I TOOK THESE PICS WHEN I WAS JUST A DREAMER


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Pete-sta your here in B town right? Congrats on the rag top man!! :worship:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 28 2008, 12:19 PM~10970308
> *Pete-sta your here in B town right? Congrats on the rag top man!! :worship:
> *


YEAH MAN, I ACTUALLY LIVE IN WASCO  I'VE SEEN YOUR 58 AROUND, I REMEMBER WHEN YOUR POPS WOULD ROLL IT YRS AGO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

ha ha ya long time ago huh? its bein re done now :biggrin:. i know a dude in wasco who has two or three 58's and a real nice collection of others


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 28 2008, 12:51 PM~10970442
> *ha ha ya long time ago huh? its bein re done now :biggrin:.  i know a dude in wasco who has two or three 58's and a real nice collection of others
> *


YEAH STEVE TOLD ME BOUT A GUY FROM BAKERSFIELD WITH A 58 GOING OVER THERE FOR SOME PARTS, I GUESS IT WAS YOU HUH? HE HAS ALOT OF CARS


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ya that was me! ha ha i bought a frame of him off a burnt 58 that he had. crazy stuff man, what a small world


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 28 2008, 01:02 PM~10970473
> *Ya that was me! ha ha i bought a frame of him off a burnt 58 that he had. crazy stuff man, what a small world
> *


YEAM MAN, I SAW THAT 58, THAT BITCH BURNT TO THE GROUND :angry:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

ya that was sad. i got some pics of it somewhere ill post them up, i bet everybody on here will get a kick out of it


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 28 2008, 01:15 PM~10970535
> *ya that was sad. i got some pics of it somewhere ill post them up, i bet everybody on here will get a kick out of it
> *


YUP IT REALLY DOES SUCK!!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Frame, I've been looking for one to redo my car from the ground up. I want to redo one frame and just move the body over. One day.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

RYAN (INVISIBLE EMPIRE) HAS A PARTS CAR, HE MIGHT SELL YOU THE FRAME :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 29 2008, 12:56 AM~10973189
> *RYAN (INVISIBLE EMPIRE) HAS A PARTS CAR, HE MIGHT SELL YOU THE FRAME :thumbsup:
> *


Man he has everything.... :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 29 2008, 08:33 AM~10973914
> *Man he has everything.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 29 2008, 09:33 AM~10973914
> *Man he has everything.... :biggrin:
> *


NOT EVERYTHING BUT A FEW ODDS AND ENDS!!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jun 29 2008, 05:39 PM~10975036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is dippin'.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jun 29 2008, 02:39 PM~10975036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

MY (2) ALL TIME FAVORITE 58 RAGS RIGHT HERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 29 2008, 06:06 PM~10975939
> *MY (2) ALL TIME FAVORITE 58 RAGS RIGHT HERE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


thats one of my faves!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 29 2008, 05:35 PM~10976094
> *thats one of my faves!
> *


SO YOU GONNA CONTRIBUTE TO THE THREAD OR WHAT? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 29 2008, 05:35 PM~10976094
> *thats one of my faves!
> *


DEFINITELY


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

shes ruff but i just got back from saving her. hope i can do something wit her


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 29 2008, 05:43 PM~10976139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: SWEET!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 29 2008, 05:43 PM~10976139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW GO FIX THE DATE ON YOUR CAMERA!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

My favorite's have to be, Toto's Baby Blue 58 rag, and Moon Flower. 

But, I think it is safe to say that Salter's 58 rag is going to be right up there too when it gets finished.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 29 2008, 06:44 PM~10976583
> *My favorite's have to be, Toto's Baby Blue 58 rag, and Moon Flower.
> 
> But, I think it is safe to say that Salter's 58 rag is going to be right up there too when it gets finished.
> *


THEY'RE ALL SICK EIGHTS!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Jun 29 2008, 07:22 PM~10976371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my fave is the blue one in my avatar. not sure whos it is. but all 58 drops looks good to me.

And theres no question that jonnies 58 drop will be at the very top of the 58 drop game.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 30 2008, 02:43 PM~10976139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice find!! theres a big club of you 58 owners on LIL now


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Jun 30 2008, 06:55 PM~10978064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jun 29 2008, 11:27 PM~10978295
> *nice find!! theres a big club of you 58 owners on LIL now
> *


thanks. now i just need some parts!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 29 2008, 11:31 PM~10978321
> *thanks. now i just need some parts!!!
> *


Hit up:
C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s 
Dukes has anything you need!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 29 2008, 11:52 PM~10978431
> *Hit up:
> C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s
> Dukes has anything you need!
> *


i hit him up a little bit ago about some parts. i know some of it he aint got he never has what i ask for hopefully he can put me on some goddies


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 29 2008, 09:43 PM~10976139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats bullshit!! now i gotta sell my ace and get a 58 too :biggrin: nice find


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 30 2008, 02:52 AM~10978431
> *Hit up:
> C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s
> Dukes has anything you need!
> *


I always try to help when I can!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/car/725499515.html


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 30 2008, 09:35 AM~10979130
> *http://knoxville.craigslist.org/car/725499515.html
> *


its blue if its the same car....he wont budge on the price either


----------



## 13fox (May 25, 2007)

[/quote]

Very nice


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 30 2008, 08:31 AM~10978955
> *thats bullshit!!  now i gotta sell my ace and get a 58 too :biggrin: nice find
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 30 2008, 01:03 PM~10980221
> *:uh:
> *


im jokeing....my ace goes no where.... :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

>


Very nice
[/quote]
:cheesy:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 29 2008, 06:43 PM~10976139
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: Lucky rat bastard :biggrin: Congrats on your new project!!!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Found in the Norcal Woodland show.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 30 2008, 05:39 PM~10982576
> *im jokeing....my ace goes no where.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 30 2008, 05:35 AM~10979130
> *http://knoxville.craigslist.org/car/725499515.html
> *


IT'S THAT BLUE RUSTY SHIT CAR THATS BROKE IN HALF, HE'LL TAKE $13K FOR IT, BUT GOODLUCK WITH IT


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 30 2008, 04:18 PM~10983350
> *IT'S THAT BLUE RUSTY SHIT CAR THATS BROKE IN HALF, HE'LL TAKE $13K FOR IT, BUT GOODLUCK WITH IT
> *


well hell ill take that for mine :biggrin: its not in half yet!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 30 2008, 04:20 PM~10983361
> *well hell ill take that for mine :biggrin:  its not in half yet!
> *


got a pretty solid 58 ht needs the pans put in and a little trunk work but the rest of the car is SUPER solid its on a body cart though all the trim is redone has some new parts has all the interior fenders are nice hoodis nice quarters are perfect it was painted 5 years ago then color sanded found some high spots and its been sitting ever since would probably let it go for about 12,000 would be all u need to get that 58 rag rolling!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 30 2008, 04:24 PM~10983402
> *got a pretty solid 58 ht needs the pans put in and a little trunk work but the rest of the car is SUPER solid its on a body cart though all the trim is redone has some new parts has all the interior fenders are nice hoodis nice quarters are perfect it was painted 5 years ago then color sanded found some high spots and its been sitting ever since would probably let it go for about 12,000 would be all u need to get that 58 rag rolling!
> *


wouldnt have a vert deck lid :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 30 2008, 04:26 PM~10983415
> *wouldnt have a vert deck lid :biggrin:
> *


bert at the chevy shop had one i think but be prepared to spend over 3k unless u get lucky


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

this is ruff lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 30 2008, 08:01 PM~10983665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks extra crispy, well done. lol


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 30 2008, 04:01 PM~10983665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA, STEVE'S HOUSE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 30 2008, 03:32 PM~10982985
> *Found in the Norcal Woodland show.
> 
> 
> ...


    man thats a pretty car!!


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 29 2008, 05:43 PM~10976139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE NEED MORE PITCHERS!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 1 2008, 01:17 PM~10990224
> *WE NEED MORE PITCHERS!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


um i dont wanna show her about half dead! lol


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

COME ONE MAN, JUST POST SOME PICS. SHIT MAN BE PROUB OF YOUR 58 RAG :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Yea with the top down.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 1 2008, 01:27 PM~10990317
> *um i dont wanna show her about half dead! lol
> *


Dont be shy....
its a 58 rag, there is always hope :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Jul 1 2008, 03:03 PM~10991036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I want that!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Anyone got some decent useable 2 door doors? pm me some pics and prices


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

man I love it when this bitches take their tops off :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 1 2008, 03:31 PM~10991687
> *Anyone got some decent useable 2 door doors? pm me some pics and prices
> *


SO I HEAR H/T AND CONV DOORS ARE THE SAME


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 1 2008, 04:48 PM~10991802
> *SO I HEAR H/T AND CONV DOORS ARE THE SAME
> *


yea i think so? not 100% sure. i know on 59-64 verts they are the same as hardtops just different vent windows. which i have those 

seen some doors on ebay last night one went for $125 i was scared cause he said front doors. and didnt say if they was from a 2 or 4 door.? look like 2 doors but its hard to tell in pics.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...0257727809&rd=1 


any body got any?


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 1 2008, 05:51 PM~10991819
> *
> any body got any?
> *


ask here
http://www.restorablecars.com/


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jul 1 2008, 03:58 PM~10991453
> *Dont be shy....
> its a 58 rag, there is always hope :biggrin:
> 
> ...


YEP!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

damn


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jul 1 2008, 03:58 PM~10991453
> *Dont be shy....
> its a 58 rag, there is always hope :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Never again will I see an abandon car like that the same..THER IS ALWAYS HOPE!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 5 2008, 07:18 PM~10583236
> *I've got those parts tucked away, but this summer I plan to reorganize some of them at which time I will shoot some pics and post them for you.
> *



:0 :0 :0 

I been trying to get Andy to take some pix for YEARS! 

I never really understood why he wouldnt and then one day he explained to me, that his cars and parts are camera shy.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 24 2008, 07:50 PM~10497261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly its a Canadian built 58 levelair that is now residing in sweden


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jul 3 2008, 11:25 AM~11005775
> *If I remember correctly its a Canadian built 58 levelair that is now residing in sweden
> 
> 
> *


OR AT ADEX/ANDYS PLACE, :0


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 3 2008, 12:51 PM~11006478
> *OR AT ADEX/ANDYS PLACE, :0
> *



although I can only speculate what is actually at the fortress of impala automotive history, I am pretty sure this one is not..............


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jul 3 2008, 02:32 PM~11007250
> *although I can only speculate what is actually at the fortress of impala automotive history, I am pretty sure this one is not..............
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 29 2008, 07:44 PM~10976583
> *My favorite's have to be, Toto's Baby Blue 58 rag, and Moon Flower.
> 
> But, I think it is safe to say that Salter's 58 rag is going to be right up there too when it gets finished.
> *


thanks bro...im working on her...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jul 1 2008, 03:58 PM~10991453
> *Dont be shy....
> its a 58 rag, there is always hope :biggrin:
> 
> ...


sell me this rag...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jul 4 2008, 12:56 PM~11013256
> *sell me this rag...
> *


i said the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 1 2008, 04:51 PM~10991819
> *yea i think so? not 100% sure. i know on 59-64 verts they are the same as hardtops just different vent windows. which i have those
> 
> seen some doors on ebay last night one went for $125 i was scared cause he said front doors. and didnt say if they was from a 2 or 4 door.? look like 2 doors but its hard to tell in pics.
> ...


be very careful, 58 bel air hardtop doors look the same but will not work...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jul 4 2008, 12:58 PM~11013277
> *be very careful, 58 bel air hardtop doors look the same but will not work...
> *


?? didnt know that. so what impala hardtop doors will??

heres a daytime pic of my rust bug


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

where can i go to decode my 58 trim tag?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 4 2008, 04:03 PM~11013319
> *?? didnt know that. so what impala hardtop doors will??
> 
> heres a daytime pic of my rust bug
> ...


where did you find this?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 4 2008, 01:24 PM~11013475
> *where did you find this?
> *


in a old dudes backyard. drove like 7 hours to get it. kinda sight unseen.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 4 2008, 12:06 PM~11013338
> *where can i go to decode my 58 trim tag?
> *


   

http://www.348-409.com/trim58.html


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 4 2008, 12:03 PM~11013319
> *?? didnt know that. so what impala hardtop doors will??
> 
> heres a daytime pic of my rust bug
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: I'M IN LOVE!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 4 2008, 01:32 PM~11013520
> *:0  :cheesy: I'M IN LOVE!!!
> *


damn y? ewwwww you must like fat ulgy girls!  :biggrin: J/K


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 4 2008, 12:33 PM~11013529
> *damn y? ewwwww you must like fat ulgy girls!    :biggrin:  J/K
> *


 :yes: :yes: LIKE MY WOMEN LIKE I LIKE MY CARS........


58 AND TOPLESS


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 4 2008, 12:33 PM~11013529
> *damn y? ewwwww you must like fat ulgy girls!    :biggrin:  J/K
> *


BECAUSE I LOOK AT THIS.....











AND SEE THIS.......


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jul 3 2008, 02:25 PM~11005775
> *If I remember correctly its a Canadian built 58 levelair that is now residing in sweden
> 
> 
> *


ttt for levelairs!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 4 2008, 01:41 PM~11013570
> *BECAUSE I LOOK AT THIS.....
> 
> 
> ...


now i see you crazy!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i decoded my trim tag and it says car was seacrest white with gray,black and red interior. it also had a acc code of P but i couldnt figure that out. anyone got any p[ics of an OG seacheast white car with that color inside?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jul 4 2008, 03:49 PM~11013217
> *thanks bro...im working on her...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 4 2008, 01:53 PM~11013617
> *now i see you crazy!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i decoded my trim tag and it says car was seacrest white with gray,black and red interior. it also had a acc code of P but i couldnt figure that out. anyone got any p[ics of an OG seacheast white car with that color inside?
> *


HIT UP ADEX/ANDY, HE HAS PICTURES AND INFO FOR ANY 58 KNOWN TO MAN  :0


----------



## 69tow (Feb 10, 2006)

andy, can you post the picture od this car before I bought it from you?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Jul 5 2008, 11:31 AM~11017600
> *andy, can you post the picture od this car before I bought it from you?
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 5 2008, 03:42 PM~11017660
> *HOLY SHIT!!!
> *


x2 She's a bute.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 5 2008, 03:03 PM~11018287
> *x2 She's a bute.
> *


get off his dick :uh:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2008, 06:06 PM~11018305
> *get off his dick  :uh:
> *


Shut up and get a rag already. :uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Jul 5 2008, 12:31 PM~11017600
> *andy, can you post the picture od this car before I bought it from you?
> 
> 
> ...


GAME OVER, YOU WIN!!!THAT IS ABSOLUTLY STUNNING!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 5 2008, 06:18 PM~11018364
> *Shut up and get a rag already.  :uh:
> *


speaking of...have u taking delivery of urs yet :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 5 2008, 06:20 PM~11018370
> *speaking of...have u taking delivery of urs yet :biggrin:
> *


its on the way!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 5 2008, 03:18 PM~11018364
> *Shut up and get a rag already.  :uh:
> *


bitch ive had 3, u still havent gotten your first


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2008, 06:21 PM~11018375
> *bitch ive had 2, u still havent gotten your first
> *


get off my nuts.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 5 2008, 03:24 PM~11018388
> *get off my nuts.
> *


u got the duece rag from skim, fuck face. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2008, 06:24 PM~11018390
> *u got the duece rag from skim, fuck face.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: yea, ok


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

ok whos go a spare 30gs and wants a vert
http://www.autotraderclassics.com/details?adId=90339683


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

good deal for someone there.. :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jul 6 2008, 04:17 PM~11023368
> *good deal for someone there.. :biggrin:
> *


seen that in the traded a few weeks ago i think they got the first pic messed up tho


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 6 2008, 05:22 PM~11023388
> *seen that in the traded a few weeks ago i think they got the first pic messed up tho
> *


 :uh: didn't noticed it was a 57 in the first pic


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 6 2008, 08:04 AM~11021401
> *ok whos go a spare 30gs and wants a vert
> http://www.autotraderclassics.com/details?adId=90339683
> 
> ...


THAT CAR IS SOLD!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 6 2008, 04:47 PM~11023508
> *THAT CAR IS SOLD!!!
> *


arent all the good ones!!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 6 2008, 03:48 PM~11023516
> *arent all the good ones!!!!
> *


YESUM :angry:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 6 2008, 04:55 PM~11023541
> *YESUM :angry:
> *


i dont know about that after pete-sta got his 58 rag,we just gotta look harder now lol


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Jul 4 2008, 01:39 PM~11013554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here here

YES SIRRRR!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61+Jul 6 2008, 04:42 PM~11023840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

58 YR OLD MILF :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

more 58's please!!!!!

 NEED SOME 58 IMPALA 2 door "DOORS" and a good hood!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Jul 5 2008, 12:31 PM~11017600
> *andy, can you post the picture od this car before I bought it from you?
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, Donald you got the 58 looking like a jewel! PERFECT!!! Some pictures of before I got it and when I owned it. An all original that had 31,000 miles on it when I got it and in all the years I owned it I only put about 1,000 miles on it. Donald you have one of the best 58's I've ever owned or ever seen.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jul 7 2008, 10:00 PM~11034519
> *Damn, Donald you got the 58 looking like a jewel! PERFECT!!! Some pictures of before I got it and when I owned it. An all original that had 31,000 miles on it when I got it and in all the years I owned it I only put about 1,000 miles on it. Donald you have one of the best 58's I've ever owned or ever seen.
> 
> 
> ...


PHENOMINAL CAR ANDY(AS USUAL WITH YOU) WHAT A BEAUTIFUL RAG!!! DONALD IS A VERY FORTUNATE MAN!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jul 7 2008, 09:00 PM~11034519
> *Damn, Donald you got the 58 looking like a jewel! PERFECT!!! Some pictures of before I got it and when I owned it. An all original that had 31,000 miles on it when I got it and in all the years I owned it I only put about 1,000 miles on it. Donald you have one of the best 58's I've ever owned or ever seen.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW ANDY!!! THAT IS ONE BEAUTIFUL MACHINE :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Jul 6 2008, 08:31 AM~11017600
> *andy, can you post the picture od this car before I bought it from you?
> 
> 
> ...


oh my god, this drop is fucking incredible!!! just leaves me speechless!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jul 8 2008, 06:00 PM~11034519
> *Damn, Donald you got the 58 looking like a jewel! PERFECT!!! Some pictures of before I got it and when I owned it. An all original that had 31,000 miles on it when I got it and in all the years I owned it I only put about 1,000 miles on it. Donald you have one of the best 58's I've ever owned or ever seen.
> 
> 
> ...


58s all over the huh! youre a legend andy!  :worship:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

TTT for 58's


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

These two belong to a friend of mine. He personally restored the Aegean Turquoise 58 and he did a *phenomenal* job on it!!! They are both exceptional 1958's, and I will post more pics when I get them.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jul 8 2008, 08:55 PM~11042684
> *These two belong to a friend of mine. He personally restored the Aegean Turquoise 58 and he did a phenomenal job on it!!! They are both exceptional 1958's, and I will post more pics when I get them.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Wow! Very impressive I must say. Absolutely stunning 58's.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jul 8 2008, 07:55 PM~11042684
> *These two belong to a friend of mine. He personally restored the Aegean Turquoise 58 and he did a phenomenal job on it!!! They are both exceptional 1958's, and I will post more pics when I get them.
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE ARE BEAUTIFUL ANDY, HE'S A LUCKY MAN  

I REALLY LIKE THAT "AEGEAN TURQUOISE"


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL AS USUAL FROM YOU ANDY!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 9 2008, 12:41 AM~11043112
> *BEAUTIFUL AS USUAL FROM YOU ANDY!!
> *


Post up your hardtop beauty. :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jul 6 2008, 06:42 PM~11023840
> *i dont know about that after pete-sta got his 58 rag,we just gotta look harder now lol
> *



So true...so so true...I'm thinking about selling my 58 Chevy Sedan Delivery and tapping my retirement fund for one...DAMN YOU PETE!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jul 8 2008, 10:01 PM~11043731
> *So true...so so true...I'm thinking about selling my 58 Chevy Sedan Delivery and tapping my retirement fund for one...DAMN YOU PETE!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


HAHAAHA, HEY BRO WHEN YOU REALLY WANT SOMETHING YOU'LL DO WHATEVER IT TAKES TO GET IT, I ALWAYS PUSH FOR WHAT I WANT


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jul 8 2008, 08:55 PM~11042684
> *These two belong to a friend of mine. He personally restored the Aegean Turquoise 58 and he did a phenomenal job on it!!! They are both exceptional 1958's, and I will post more pics when I get them.
> 
> 
> ...



Andy are those Joes?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jul 8 2008, 08:55 PM~11042684
> *These two belong to a friend of mine. He personally restored the Aegean Turquoise 58 and he did a phenomenal job on it!!! They are both exceptional 1958's, and I will post more pics when I get them.
> 
> 
> ...



More pictures.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jul 9 2008, 08:57 AM~11045392
> *Andy are those Joes?
> *





No Noah they do not belong to Joe. :nono: They belong to Carlos.
Andy


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jul 9 2008, 10:08 AM~11045907
> *No Noah they do not belong to Joe. :nono: They belong to Carlos.
> Andy
> *



Have you seen Joes 58 yet?

Should be a fully loaded rag and converted to a l/a car

:0 

PS:I like Carlos' blue one, nice goodies on it, w/b, rear speaker, trails, compass, autronic, conti, l/p frames, rockers, door handle guards, ca front bumper

some floor mats and a vanity would really set it off!!!!!!


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

oh yeah spinners and cruisers too, but of course cruisers are aftermarket......

Sure would like to see some engine bay and interior shots to see what kind of v8 it is and what other interior goodies it has............

  

oh yeah I still need that 348 bracket :angel:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 8 2008, 10:06 PM~11043314
> *Post up your hardtop beauty.  :biggrin:
> *


SOONER THAN YOU THINK, RIGHT ANDY?LOL


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 9 2008, 03:12 PM~11047040
> *SOONER THAN YOU THINK, RIGHT ANDY?LOL
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Alright Andy post away! :biggrin: Where is Andy?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 9 2008, 11:12 AM~11047040
> *SOONER THAN YOU THINK, RIGHT ANDY?LOL
> *


I CAN ALSO VOUCH FOR THAT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 9 2008, 07:12 PM~11049186
> *I CAN ALSO VOUCH FOR THAT
> *


Aww Horse Shit! :angry:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 9 2008, 03:17 PM~11049242
> *Aww Horse Shit!  :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 9 2008, 07:39 PM~11049409
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 I want to see the pics too you know. :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 9 2008, 03:39 PM~11049419
> *  I want to see the pics too you know.  :cheesy:
> *


YOU'RE NOT PART OF THE "58 IMPALA BUILDERS"   :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 9 2008, 04:12 PM~11049186
> *I CAN ALSO VOUCH FOR THAT
> *


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jul 9 2008, 05:04 PM~11050041
> *
> *


WHATS THERE TO BE CONFUSED ABOUT HOMIE?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 9 2008, 08:18 PM~11049702
> *YOU'RE NOT PART OF THE "58 IMPALA BUILDERS"      :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 9 2008, 05:44 PM~11050365
> *:angry:
> *


IT'S COOL THOUGHT, YOU DIP IN A RAG ACE


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 9 2008, 09:59 PM~11050477
> *IT'S COOL THOUGHT, YOU DIP IN A RAG ACE
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt 4 58's


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:cheesy: 

RAG TOP PETE-STA'S TOPIC.

:angry:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 10 2008, 06:59 PM~11060416
> *:cheesy:
> 
> RAG TOP PETE-STA'S TOPIC.
> ...


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

Here is my Delray... they can't all be impalas!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Jul 10 2008, 08:13 PM~11061071
> *Here is my Delray... they can't all be impalas!!
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL GIBBY!!! IT GETS NO CLEANER THAN THAT


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

VERY NICE


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jul 9 2008, 11:04 AM~11045879
> *More pictures.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

What a fantastic looking 58 Delray! Very nice ride.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 11 2008, 01:42 PM~11065445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

I love it & want it 

Nice car man...I wish my sedan delivery was that clean!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

CAN ANYBODY TELL ME THE NAME OF THE COLOR ON THE "ORANGISH/COPPER" COLORED RAG ABOVE NEXT TO THE TURQOUISE ONE??? OR A PAINT CODE?


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 12 2008, 02:28 AM~11070179
> *CAN ANYBODY TELL ME THE NAME OF THE COLOR ON THE "ORANGISH/COPPER" COLORED RAG ABOVE NEXT TO THE TURQOUISE ONE??? OR A PAINT CODE?
> *


sierra gold


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Jul 11 2008, 12:13 AM~11061071
> *Here is my Delray... they can't all be impalas!!
> 
> 
> ...


such a sweet color

Awesome right homie! :cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jul 12 2008, 07:08 PM~11074120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

no doubt ttt
for the og -------------------colors! 

love em all though


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Jul 10 2008, 09:13 PM~11061071
> *Here is my Delray... they can't all be impalas!!
> 
> 
> ...


gibby64 till I saw your Delrey I thought they could only be Impalas, you changed my mind. I want a Delrey, yours! :biggrin: 
Andy


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

funny thing today im at pomona and im talking to Don buying some 58 exhaust ports and behind me is Lil Danny and Dave to the right of me all 3 of em are owners or former owners of one of andys old 58 rags!!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jul 9 2008, 10:31 AM~11046124
> *oh yeah spinners and cruisers too, but of course cruisers are aftermarket......
> 
> Sure would like to see some engine bay and interior shots to see what kind of v8 it is and what other interior goodies it has............
> ...


Noah I'll try to get some of those pics, and it is loaded. Bracket what bracket? :biggrin: 
Call me.










Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 13 2008, 08:50 PM~11080518
> *funny thing today im at pomona and im talking to Don buying some 58 exhaust ports and behind me is Lil Danny and Dave to the right of me all 3 of em are owners or former owners of one of andys old 58 rags!!
> *


Small world especially when it comes to 58 rags.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Jul 5 2008, 12:31 PM~11017600
> *andy, can you post the picture od this car before I bought it from you?
> 
> 
> ...


DAM!!!!!!!!!!!! WORDS CANT EXPLAIN WAT I FEEL RIGHT NOW THAT I SEEN THIS!!!!!!!!WHOEVER IS THE OWNER OF THIS CAR............HOMIE U GOT A FUCKIN BEAUTIFUL CAR AND IMO THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CAR I SEEN ON THIS WEBSITE OR ANY CAR RELATED MAGAZINE!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

x58


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jul 13 2008, 08:53 PM~11080545
> *Noah I'll try to get some of those pics, and it is loaded. Bracket what bracket? :biggrin:
> Call me.
> 
> ...



sooooooooooooooooo perrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

beautiful rides!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 14 2008, 01:25 PM~11085361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN !!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: this will be the 3rd all red rag i like. next to 99 problems 61 and the all red 57 red. i useally hate red cars! 


O yea anyone got 58 parts HIT ME UP


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 14 2008, 12:25 PM~11085361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll post a list of all of my spare parts later on today.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

Chuck Montoyas 58,restored about 15 years ago.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jul 15 2008, 10:22 AM~11093313
> *I'll post a list of all of my spare parts later on today.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## JSpot69 (May 1, 2006)

http://www.oldride.com/classic_cars/357309.html


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

58 rack for sale

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=420019


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Cannot get enough of this picture.........


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

:uh: Ran out of time yesterday, I'll post the spare parts up later.


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 29 2006, 03:58 PM~6661738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


such a cold ass ride and ***** aint got no bleach white?


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

i need a front seat? but i have the trim already!!!
hit me up please


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Jul 16 2008, 08:56 AM~11102118
> *such a cold ass ride and ***** aint got no bleach white?
> *


If you knew anything about OG 520's you wouldnt be making such an ignorant comment.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 16 2008, 08:05 AM~11101505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 16 2008, 07:05 AM~11101505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 22 2006, 08:42 AM~5472871
> *no love for the 58's
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 16 2008, 07:05 AM~11101505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 16 2008, 10:05 AM~11101505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its my wall paper at werk :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 16 2008, 09:05 AM~11101505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

this is looking real nice with the new wheels


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

damn :0 :0 :cheesy: 
http://flickr.com/photos/nobueno/2688071842/


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jul 21 2008, 02:06 AM~11137317
> *damn  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> http://flickr.com/photos/nobueno/2688071842/
> *


I SAW THAT CAR AT POMONA A FEW WEEKENDS AGO  IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!


TTT FOR THE 58 RAG


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 18 2008, 05:15 AM~11118757
> *its my wall paper at werk  :biggrin:
> *


ditto :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

where the hell is everyone :uh: :uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jul 23 2008, 10:35 PM~11165048
> *where the hell is everyone  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-Chevro...p3911.m14.l1318
on ebay


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

cover 1 of 2 Issue 3









cover 2 of 2 Issue 3


















1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023

Paypal: [email protected]

don't forget to visit us at Impalas Magazine Website


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

this is clean as hell!!!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 28 2008, 07:27 PM~11201179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 28 2008, 07:27 PM~11201179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

hot ride.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Putting a tri power 348 in my 58 impala. This is what I got. I have no experience or knowlege on tri power. Looking for advice or a good source on what I need to finish the carb set up. Eager to hit the streets!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jul 29 2008, 05:44 PM~11208689
> *Putting a tri power 348 in my 58 impala.  This is what I got. I have no experience or knowlege on tri power. Looking for advice or a good source on what I need to finish the carb set up. Eager to hit the streets!
> 
> 
> ...


U NEVER REPLYD TO MY E-MAIL..BUTT MUNCH :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jul 30 2008, 11:44 AM~11208689
> *Putting a tri power 348 in my 58 impala.  This is what I got. I have no experience or knowlege on tri power. Looking for advice or a good source on what I need to finish the carb set up. Eager to hit the streets!
> 
> 
> ...


post pics of your 58 bro


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jul 9 2008, 12:04 PM~11045879
> *More pictures.
> 
> 
> ...


carlos cars are very clean , we just ended a phone conversation about these cars :biggrin: small world


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jul 29 2008, 04:44 PM~11208689
> *Putting a tri power 348 in my 58 impala.  This is what I got. I have no experience or knowlege on tri power. Looking for advice or a good source on what I need to finish the carb set up. Eager to hit the streets!
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody? Damn, this is gunna be harder than I thought


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jul 31 2008, 04:35 PM~11227836
> *Nobody? Damn, this is gunna be harder than I thought
> *



All I know is that it's hard as fuck to make sure they all work right.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jul 31 2008, 05:55 AM~11221292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

ANYONE HAVE INTERIOR PICS OF "LAYLOW" PLEASE POST MORE PICS.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jul 31 2008, 04:35 PM~11227836
> *Nobody? Damn, this is gunna be harder than I thought
> *


Just remember the middle one is the "main one" for normal driving


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

:twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Aug 3 2008, 10:29 PM~11251243
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Beautiful... :worship:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 3 2008, 10:46 PM~11251413
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ahh geeezzzz.


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

Chris Roarks new 58 "PERFECT SCORE" :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

I JUST NUTTED :worship:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Aug 4 2008, 06:31 PM~11258813
> *Chris Roarks new 58 "PERFECT SCORE" :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Shit!!!


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 3 2008, 10:46 PM~11251413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i would love to have that!!


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

DUB SHOW L.A.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

DUB SHOW L.A.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 4 2008, 06:59 PM~11259223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow....


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Aug 5 2008, 02:31 PM~11258813
> *Chris Roarks new 58 "PERFECT SCORE" :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW thats clean as fuck!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Aug 5 2008, 05:13 PM~11260773
> *WOW thats clean as fuck!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


just looking at those photos again,, thats unbelievable!!! detail is incredible!!! speechless


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> just looking at those photos again,, thats unbelievable!!! detail is incredible!!! speechless
> [/quote INCREDIBLE


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Aug 4 2008, 09:38 PM~11261088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Aug 4 2008, 06:31 PM~11258813
> *Chris Roarks new 58 "PERFECT SCORE" :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

better get 70 grand together bro, how are you? :biggrin: 

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Trade-Me-Motors/C...n-169301585.htm


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Aug 7 2008, 09:41 PM~11282151
> *better get 70 grand together bro, how are you? :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/Trade-Me-Motors/C...n-169301585.htm
> *


haha yea i saw that. clean car.. it was one of the first 58s i ever saw in real life! still have seen a drop top though... been good man, you? you back home yet?


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Aug 4 2008, 06:31 PM~11258813
> *Chris Roarks new 58 "PERFECT SCORE" :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


OK CLASS, CAN YOU SAY "1 ST PLACE" AND "BEST OF SHOW"?? GOD DAMN!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Aug 4 2008, 06:31 PM~11258813
> *Chris Roarks new 58 "PERFECT SCORE" :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still trippin offf the engraved pieces on the hood and frame. :0 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Aug 4 2008, 06:31 PM~11258813
> *Chris Roarks new 58 "PERFECT SCORE" :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 4 2008, 07:49 PM~11259080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

ALL TIME FAV 58 












































[/quote]


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

115k and it can be yours :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 7 2008, 09:46 PM~11290261
> *115k and it can be yours  :biggrin:
> *


which one? the one above?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 7 2008, 09:46 PM~11290261
> *115k and it can be yours  :biggrin:
> *


BUILD ME ONE FOR $100K?


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

man this 58 is bad ass :thumbsup: but I just wish they would come up with a nicer looking radio for this type of cars. Does any one else think this kinda looks a little off with the clean ass dash? :dunno:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Aug 7 2008, 10:11 PM~11290488
> *man this 58 is bad ass  :thumbsup: but I just wish they would come up with a nicer looking radio for this type of cars. Does any one else think this kinda looks a little off with the clean ass dash? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...



maybe they should have gotten an OG LCD screen tv from back in the day..............


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Aug 7 2008, 02:59 AM~11282270
> *haha yea i saw that. clean car.. it was one of the first 58s i ever saw in real life! still have seen a drop top though... been good man, you? you back home yet?
> *


yep finally back home, had to extend the garage to fit my car in. getting it spruced up in a few places before it breaks out again :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Aug 7 2008, 10:11 PM~11290488
> *man this 58 is bad ass  :thumbsup: but I just wish they would come up with a nicer looking radio for this type of cars. Does any one else think this kinda looks a little off with the clean ass dash? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...



I have to agree. I think it's the only thing thats plastick in it. But not to take anything away from the car.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 4 2008, 06:56 PM~11259175
> *DUB SHOW L.A.
> 
> 
> ...



This fucking car is INSANE!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

The OG Impala. :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Aug 10 2008, 07:29 PM~11304573
> *yep finally back home, had to extend the garage to fit my car in.  getting it spruced up in a few places before it breaks  out again :biggrin:
> *


haha yea i remember you had big dents on quarters because of the garage ay. what are you getting done? sounds interesting


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Aug 10 2008, 02:37 AM~11305134
> *haha yea i remember you had big dents on quarters because of the garage ay. what are you getting done? sounds interesting
> *



more paint, continental kit, pinstriping, more speakers in trunk.............. :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 10 2008, 12:55 AM~11304920
> *The OG Impala. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



what the hell is that?


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Aug 8 2008, 06:11 PM~11290488
> *man this 58 is bad ass  :thumbsup: but I just wish they would come up with a nicer looking radio for this type of cars. Does any one else think this kinda looks a little off with the clean ass dash? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


yea i agree, it looks out of place and i'd personally rather not have it all together. but it aint a biggie considering how incredible that car is!!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Aug 10 2008, 10:39 PM~11305135
> *more paint, continental kit, pinstriping, more speakers in trunk.............. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i love conti kits on 64s and to me paint is what makes the car so sounds like its gonna be sick!!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Aug 10 2008, 10:39 PM~11305136
> *what the hell is that?
> *


i think that was one of the prototype 58s.. thank god they didnt go into production


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Aug 10 2008, 02:41 AM~11305139
> *:0 i love conti kits on 64s and to me paint is what makes the car so sounds like its gonna be sick!!
> *


yeah boyee, better get off here, might get told off not talking about 58s
Ill take you for a cruise later on when the weather gets better


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Aug 10 2008, 10:43 PM~11305141
> *yeah boyee, better get off here, might get told off not talking about 58s
> Ill take you for a cruise later on when the weather gets better
> *


ohh id love to! still only been in one impala before.. anyway talk later and good luck with the 64


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Aug 7 2008, 11:11 PM~11290488
> *man this 58 is bad ass  :thumbsup: but I just wish they would come up with a nicer looking radio for this type of cars. Does any one else think this kinda looks a little off with the clean ass dash? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


btw I still think the car is a master piece and I would cut my left nut for it, not hating( not my right nut, I like that one :biggrin: )


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 9 2008, 11:55 PM~11304920
> *The OG Impala. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IF THIS BITCH WAS PRODUCED, WE'DE ALL WANT ONE


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 10 2008, 08:06 PM~11309875
> *IF THIS BITCH WAS PRODUCED, WE'DE ALL WANT ONE
> *


 :yes:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

had to post these again because its just amazing!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 28 2008, 06:27 PM~11201179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:uh: :uh: ^^^^ anyone got a nice drop forsale :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Aug 13 2008, 11:26 PM~11340099
> *had to post these again because its just amazing!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT LOOKS FUCKING RAW
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 15 2008, 10:37 PM~11357224
> *:uh:  :uh: ^^^^ anyone got a nice drop forsale  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 16 2008, 02:37 AM~11357224
> *:uh:  :uh: ^^^^ anyone got a nice drop forsale  :biggrin:
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars-Trucks...d=p4506.c0.m245


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Aug 13 2008, 11:26 PM~11340099
> *had to post these again because its just amazing!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


that indash player killed it...nice car..though


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

FOR SALE>>>>>>>









































In phx az...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 4 2008, 06:57 PM~11259186
> *DUB SHOW L.A.
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

da baddest!!


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Aug 23 2008, 08:14 PM~11421633
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 I remember that day.


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:uh: :uh: JUNK!!! :biggrin: 


I'LL BE BACK WITH ANOTHER SOON


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> da baddest!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> > da baddest!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

WASNT THE BLUE ONE WITH SOUTH SIDE CC

OR IS IT JUST ME .


BUT CAN SOMEONE POST PICS OF THERE ENGINES AND TRUNKS PLEASE


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

NICE IS SHE AIRBAGGED OR CUT OR ARE YOU GOING TO LEAVE HER STOCK


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 26 2008, 07:43 PM~11446624
> *WASNT THE BLUE ONE WITH SOUTH SIDE CC
> 
> OR IS IT JUST ME .
> ...


It started out in Brown Pride. Not sure if the same guy owns it, but it's in Southside now.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Aug 26 2008, 08:02 PM~11446835
> *It started out in Brown Pride.  Not sure if the same guy owns it, but it's in Southside now.
> *


OHHHHHH 

WELL STILL WOULD LIKE TO SEE PICS OF IT'S MOTOR AND TRUNK SET-UP


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Aug 26 2008, 10:52 PM~11446726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pimp'n


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

THANKS BRO


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

i like 58s


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

for those of you who run 13x7 on your 58s, do you get a ford 9" built and shortened or do you shorten the stock rearend..
any tips or advice would help..thanks


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Aug 26 2008, 08:20 PM~11447763
> *for those of you who run 13x7 on your 58s, do you get a ford 9" built and shortened or do you shorten the stock rearend..
> any tips or advice would help..thanks
> *


I HEAR YOU HAVE TO SHORTEN IT :angry:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Aug 26 2008, 07:52 PM~11446726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHOWOFF!! :biggrin: WHATS UP JIMMY!!


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Aug 26 2008, 07:52 PM~11446726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Rollin topless in the 805 Santa Maria :biggrin:


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

Portland 08


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Aug 26 2008, 09:20 PM~11447763
> *for those of you who run 13x7 on your 58s, do you get a ford 9" built and shortened or do you shorten the stock rearend..
> any tips or advice would help..thanks
> *


I run 14x6 Daytons on mine. If I drop the rear the tires rub, but if I can cruise all day with out ever hitting the wheels stock hight or slighly lower.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 27 2008, 03:29 PM~11453672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


amazing car and builder!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 26 2008, 10:00 PM~11448319
> *I HEAR YOU HAVE TO SHORTEN IT  :angry:
> *


YEAH I HEAR YOU HAVE TO SHORTEN IT---I PLAN ON DOING THAT TO MY REAREND


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 27 2008, 03:29 PM~11453672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: holy shit that's bad


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 27 2008, 02:24 PM~11453075
> *Portland 08
> 
> 
> ...


OLDIES EAST BAY


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Aug 28 2008, 06:45 PM~11465310
> *OLDIES EAST BAY
> *


BIG CHRIS ROURKE AT IT AGAIN!!! AND KILLING EM!!


----------



## LowRider Mike (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 28 2008, 07:28 PM~11465698
> *BIG CHRIS ROURKE AT IT AGAIN!!! AND KILLING EM!!
> *


Is that Chris from C & C customs? the one who built darkside and silver legacy


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 27 2008, 08:39 PM~11454939
> *YEAH I HEAR YOU HAVE TO SHORTEN IT---I PLAN ON DOING THAT TO MY REAREND
> *


so if you shorten it would you have problems like the 63/64 etc. with the axles trying to walk out? thats why i was assuming you would have to put in a shortened 9"


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Aug 29 2008, 12:56 PM~11472329
> *so if you  shorten it would you have problems like the 63/64 etc. with the axles trying to walk out? thats why i was assuming you would have to put in a shortened 9"
> *


i still might ---dont know that is why i wantedto know what has the other 58 have done ----


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Aug 20 2008, 02:48 AM~11391072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 anybody have more pics of this car????????/


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 27 2008, 11:29 PM~11453672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 30 2008, 10:18 PM~11481955
> *anybody have more pics of this car????????/
> *


YOU MIGHT WANNA TRY THE "ROLLERZ ONLY" TOPIC, I BELIEVE THAT CAR BELONGS TO TROY.


----------



## BIG COUNTRY (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 30 2008, 09:20 PM~11481443
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats a 58!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Aug 31 2008, 11:16 AM~11483488
> *Now thats a 58!!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


OOOOOOOOHHHH YEAH!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

Just picked up this 58...dosen't compare to the
bad ass rides here...but it's a 58 :biggrin: 









































and yes...wires,skirts & og chrome grille in the works :thumbsup:


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

:uh: nice


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Aug 31 2008, 12:27 PM~11484077
> *Just picked up this 58...dosen't compare to the
> bad ass rides here...but it's a 58 :biggrin:
> 
> ...


NICE!!! ANY SIDE SHOTS, LOOKS GOOD LAID OUT LIKE THAT ON THEM WHEELS, MORE PICS PLEASE.


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 30 2008, 10:20 PM~11481443
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THE COLOR ON THAT RAG....MAYBE ONE DAY I WILL OWN A 61 RAG THE SAME COLOR :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Aug 31 2008, 01:27 PM~11484077
> *Just picked up this 58...dosen't compare to the
> bad ass rides here...but it's a 58 :biggrin:
> 
> ...


real nice, i even like the wheels....love that colour. is it juiced?


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 31 2008, 12:00 PM~11484213
> *NICE!!! ANY SIDE SHOTS, LOOKS GOOD LAID OUT LIKE THAT ON THEM WHEELS, MORE PICS PLEASE.
> *




















Thanks for the compliments...still needs some work


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Aug 31 2008, 02:17 PM~11484266
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn! i want one


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Aug 31 2008, 12:10 PM~11484244
> *real nice, i even like the wheels....love that colour. is it juiced?
> *


Thanks...wheels came with the car,it's not bad,but not my style.
Car is on air.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Aug 31 2008, 01:04 PM~11484230
> *LOVE THE COLOR ON THAT RAG....MAYBE  ONE DAY I WILL OWN A 61 RAG THE SAME COLOR :biggrin:
> *


I ALSO LOVE THE COLOR.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 31 2008, 03:41 PM~11484573
> *I ALSO LOVE THE COLOR.
> *


me too :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 31 2008, 03:12 PM~11484694
> *me too  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 1 2008, 01:03 PM~11484916
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pete whats this new 58 drop top in your signature??? post pics homie


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Sep 1 2008, 10:17 AM~11484266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love it! cant wait to see what you do with her! :worship:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Aug 31 2008, 05:04 PM~11484230
> *LOVE THE COLOR ON THAT RAG....MAYBE  ONE DAY I WILL OWN A 61 RAG THE SAME COLOR :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: YEA YOUR RIGHT, MINE HAS BEEN SPENDING TOO MUCH TIME AT YOUR HOUSE, SO I THINK I WILL HAVE TO COME OVER AND DRIVE IT HOME.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 28 2008, 11:29 AM~11453672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think this takes the cake for my favourite 58... absolutely breath taking!! 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Aug 31 2008, 11:19 PM~11487512
> *i think this takes the cake for my favourite 58... absolutely breath taking!!
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



i got respect for the hours of work, the vision, the cash, the quality, the dedication and all that, and i do like the overall style (same goes for his last black beast)

but i still think the patterns are a little bit too fruity.............just my opinion :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Sep 1 2008, 08:50 PM~11488046
> *i got respect for the hours of work, the vision, the cash, the quality, the dedication and all that, and i do like the overall style (same goes for his last black beast)
> 
> but i still think the patterns are a little bit too fruity.............just my opinion  :biggrin:
> *


i thought that at first too but its grown on me so much!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

hey guys just letting everyone know dropped the price on my 58 rag. 17,500 takes it. heres the link. My Webpage


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Aug 4 2008, 09:31 PM~11258813
> *Chris Roarks new 58 "PERFECT SCORE" :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

did anyone save the 1st 2 photos the chris rourke 58 above. 
when i go back over all the replys the 1st 2 are all missing. 
obviously been deleted from the original
what were they? :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*THAT MOFO IS CLEAN ASS FUCK...*_ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

apparently this is petesta's new rag :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Sep 4 2008, 09:47 PM~11523532
> *apparently this is petesta's new rag  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Sep 4 2008, 10:47 PM~11523532
> *apparently this is petesta's new rag  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


YES IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Sep 4 2008, 08:47 PM~11523532
> *apparently this is petesta's new rag  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNNN...NICE RIDE :worship:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Sep 4 2008, 09:47 PM~11523532
> *apparently this is petesta's new rag  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


YES IT IS


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 5 2008, 09:00 AM~11524616
> *YES IT IS
> 
> 
> ...


Just woke up buddy. I see :uh:


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 5 2008, 06:00 AM~11524616
> *YES IT IS
> 
> 
> ...


*ROLLERZ ONLY PLAQUE ON ORDER AS WE SPEAK :0 :biggrin: *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 5 2008, 06:00 AM~11524616
> *YES IT IS
> 
> 
> ...


EASY TO FIND YOU WITH THEM STREET SIGNS BROTHER!! :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 5 2008, 06:00 AM~11524616
> *YES IT IS
> *












NICE RIDE BRO!!!!
some cruiser skirts and you're set :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ+Sep 5 2008, 02:12 PM~11526612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps a passenger side spot to go with the driver's side. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 5 2008, 06:00 AM~11524616
> *YES IT IS
> 
> 
> ...


  bad ass bro


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

dam u fixed it that fast?????


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider Mike_@Aug 29 2008, 12:29 PM~11472074
> *Is that Chris from C & C customs? the one who built darkside and silver legacy
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 6 2008, 02:00 AM~11524616
> *YES IT IS
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats fucking beautiful!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 5 2008, 06:00 AM~11524616
> *YES IT IS
> *


damn thats sexy skum bum!! only needs cruisers and ya done!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 5 2008, 07:00 AM~11524616
> *YES IT IS
> 
> 
> ...


looks sick ass fuck homie


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Sep 5 2008, 10:24 AM~11526700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BIG DOG


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

HERE ARE FEW MORE PICS.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 6 2008, 01:14 AM~11532307
> *HERE ARE FEW MORE PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I Like :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 5 2008, 10:14 PM~11532307
> *HERE ARE FEW MORE PICS.
> 
> 
> ...



thats a great looking car man, congratulations
is it rude to ask what price range that would be in? 
all depends what state the sheetmetal is i suppose, looks good from here :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen+Sep 5 2008, 09:43 PM~11532572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS ANDREW


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 5 2008, 10:14 PM~11532307
> *HERE ARE FEW MORE PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


that shits alright if ya like that kind of thing! skanks!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 5 2008, 08:14 PM~11532307
> *HERE ARE FEW MORE PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


damn...my 58 just don't do it for me after looking at yours :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Sep 5 2008, 11:23 PM~11533233
> *damn...my 58 just don't do it for me after looking at yours :biggrin:
> *


COME ON MAN, YOUR EIGHT IS SICK BRO. I WOULDN'T MIND OWNING IT


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 5 2008, 10:14 PM~11532307
> *HERE ARE FEW MORE PICS.
> 
> 
> ...



You know Shagster....it's alright you know... it's og blue...with them spotlights and all and at the same time pleading the 5TH, I mean it's aight aight, not like you know....it's cool or what ever...fucking asshole :biggrin: THIS BIOTCH IS TAHHH-IGHT


----------



## ACE RAG SS (Feb 13, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS PETE, its very beautiful brother very beautiful. That is very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

lift it :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 6 2008, 11:25 AM~11534867
> *lift it  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1+Sep 6 2008, 08:09 AM~11534245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WOULD BE NICE, IF I DID A SET UP IT WOULD HAVE TO BE A "ADEX ANDY" SETUP.  THATS IF HE'D DO IT.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Bad Ass uffin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

damn I love that 58!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

looks similar to this one 

http://www.cars-on-line.com/35228.html


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

nice ass find pete sta! looks like you held out and got a clean ass car. whats your plans.? besides the cruisers that is. blue soft top would look tight as fuck on it. :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

yes it would look real nice with that


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s+Sep 6 2008, 12:24 PM~11535446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO, NO BIG PLANS AT THE MOMENT, I LOVE EVERYTHING ABOUT IT AS IS, BUT DEFINITELY CRUISERS THOUGH. I WAS TALKING ABOUT A MATCHING TOP ALSO, WE'LL SEE. I'M JUST GONNA ENJOY IT THE WAY IT IS FOR NOW.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

You mean you got save up again to make any changes right :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

INTERIOR SHOTS


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

:0 
nice


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 6 2008, 02:16 PM~11535745
> *INTERIOR SHOTS
> 
> 
> ...



nice pic up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1+Sep 6 2008, 01:15 PM~11535741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HUEY


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 5 2008, 11:14 PM~11532307
> *HERE ARE FEW MORE PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: nice find


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 6 2008, 02:16 PM~11535745
> *INTERIOR SHOTS
> 
> 
> ...



:angry: I can't wait until you run out of pictures to post show off :biggrin: Dude on the real....suuuuper nice bro....suuuuper nice. What more do you want really!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56+Sep 6 2008, 01:32 PM~11535806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

THANKS CHE, LIKE I SAID BRO, THE CAR IS PERFECT IMO, ONLY CRUISERS AND THATS IT, TILL I GET BORED AND WANNA CHANGE SOMETHING.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey pete...was just wondering if it looks like the cruisers will clear "as is"
with your current wheels or is a shortened rear end in the works??? I am 
also planning on getting some soon :nicoderm:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

THE REAR END WILL HAVE TO BE SHORTENED 2", 1" OFF EACH SIDE, THAT'S TO ROLL 13'S, I CAN ROLL STOCK WHEELS AND CRUISERS WITH OUT ANY MODS THOUGH.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 6 2008, 12:48 PM~11535865
> *THE REAR END WILL HAVE TO BE SHORTENED 2", 1" OFF EACH SIDE, THAT'S TO ROLL 13'S, I CAN ROLL STOCK WHEELS AND CRUISERS WITH OUT ANY MODS THOUGH.
> *


Thanks for the info...good to know :thumbsup:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 6 2008, 02:32 PM~11535804
> *HAHA, NAH MAN, I STILL HAVE A FAT CHUNK ASIDE, ONLY A FOOL SPENDS THIS LAST DIME ON A RIDE
> 
> THANKS HUEY
> *


I'm that fool and I know I'm not alone! LOL


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 6 2008, 02:06 PM~11535933
> *I'm that fool and I know I'm not alone! LOL
> *


HAHA, NO DISREPECT BRO. PLUS I'DE GO BROKE TO OWN YOUR CARS ALSO


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

1958 Chevy Convertible Impala Original Cruiser Skirts 

Item number: 120301332749


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 6 2008, 02:35 PM~11536047
> *1958 Chevy Convertible Impala Original Cruiser Skirts
> 
> Item number: 120301332749
> ...


   

THERE IS ANOTHER SET ON THERE ALSO


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

that is the way it seems to always go

won't see anything you are needing/wanting

and something pops up and the market starts picking up 

more and more of the same thing

----------------------------------------


Hey it's all good though on the goodies :cheesy:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

IM JOINING THE CLUB OF BIG BOYS NOW......MY NEW PROJECT....NOT BAD FOR 200 BUCKS


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

damn ------------awesome for 200


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Sep 6 2008, 03:56 PM~11536165
> *IM JOINING THE CLUB OF BIG BOYS NOW......MY NEW PROJECT....NOT BAD FOR 200 BUCKS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 not bad at all, damn


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 6 2008, 03:06 PM~11535933
> *I'm that fool and I know I'm not alone! LOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

here is my YO MAN


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

youre a lucky man pete, i cant wait to see what you do with her :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

ok we have a body man special(skim type) DISCLAIMER: the following pics are not for the faint of heart :biggrin: on ebay :0 

















































http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars-Trucks...d=p4506.c0.m245


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

btw I feel dissy after looking at this and reading the description IT WAS IN THE GARAGE :rant: :tears:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ouch


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

WOW!!!


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Sep 6 2008, 07:10 PM~11537069
> *ok we have a body man special(skim type) DISCLAIMER: the following pics are not for the faint of heart :biggrin: on ebay :0
> 
> 
> ...


I read the discription from ebay. I would have lost control of my foot and planted it in someone's ass for that little stunt :angry:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Sep 7 2008, 03:10 PM~11537069
> *ok we have a body man special(skim type) DISCLAIMER: the following pics are not for the faint of heart :biggrin: on ebay :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

looks like it's going to a good home though it's already at $11000 from $200 when I found it :0


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

CONGRATS PETE! LOOKS F'N CLEAN!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Sep 6 2008, 10:10 PM~11537069
> *ok we have a body man special(skim type) DISCLAIMER: the following pics are not for the faint of heart :biggrin: on ebay :0
> 
> 
> ...


buy it now for $37,500


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Sep 6 2008, 10:10 PM~11537069
> *ok we have a body man special(skim type) DISCLAIMER: the following pics are not for the faint of heart :biggrin: on ebay :0
> 
> 
> ...


That'll buff out... SHIT, I WOULD ROLL OUT AS IS... :yes:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 5 2008, 11:14 PM~11532307
> *HERE ARE FEW MORE PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good :thumbsup:


But the shark fin's man the shark fin's :happysad: :rofl:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Sep 6 2008, 07:10 PM~11537069
> *ok we have a body man special(skim type) DISCLAIMER: the following pics are not for the faint of heart :biggrin: on ebay :0
> 
> 
> ...



I yelped out loud when I saw this  Someone needs to go to jail for LIFE!!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

i am sad now


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Sep 6 2008, 07:10 PM~11537069
> *ok we have a body man special(skim type) DISCLAIMER: the following pics are not for the faint of heart :biggrin: on ebay :0
> 
> 
> ...


WHOEVER DID THIS NEEDS TO BE BEATEN EVERY HALF HOUR FOR THE REST OF THEIR LIFE :angry:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

if that was my car id be in jail for stranglin somebody :yes:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Sep 7 2008, 04:15 AM~11538884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


many have come and gone but this is still my favorite 58 vert


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Sep 7 2008, 07:26 PM~11543191
> *many have come and gone but this is still my favorite 58 vert
> *


yep, she is gorgeous!!


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

WHATS UP FELLAS,I KNOW ITS NOT IMPALA,BUT I HAVE A QUESTION.IM LOOKING FOR A SPOTLIGHT TEMPLATE FOR THE DRIVER SIDE 126L BRACKET.THANKS FOR ANY HELP


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Sep 7 2008, 06:41 PM~11543343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I LIKE THAT LOOK, PM SENT.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Sep 7 2008, 05:41 PM~11543343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

THANKS PETE-STA, SPECSPEC


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Sep 8 2008, 03:41 PM~11543343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love your car :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 8 2008, 09:05 AM~11540790
> *if that was my car id be in jail for stranglin somebody :yes:
> *


post some pics of your 58 :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Sep 7 2008, 10:41 PM~11543343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Driver's side? hmmmmmmm............... let me check.


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Sep 7 2008, 08:36 PM~11543810
> *i love your car  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 7 2008, 08:40 PM~11543853
> *Driver's side? hmmmmmmm............... let me check.
> *


THANKS


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Sep 7 2008, 07:40 PM~11543853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SETH'S DON MEGA BRO, HE'LL GET YOU RIGHT.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Sep 7 2008, 07:41 PM~11543343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LOOKING CAR!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 6 2008, 01:33 PM~11535810
> *:angry: I can't wait until you run out of pictures to post show off  :biggrin: Dude on the real....suuuuper nice bro....suuuuper nice.  What more do you want really!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

HAD TO DO IT BRO, ALL O.G, GRANDPA LOOK.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

you've really out-done yourself pete, thats clean as hell!! :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 7 2008, 09:21 PM~11544277
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> HAD TO DO IT BRO, ALL O.G, GRANDPA LOOK.
> ...


FUCK GRANDPA, THAT BEAUTY IS OG PERIOD!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1+Sep 7 2008, 08:23 PM~11544290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BIG RY


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 7 2008, 09:14 PM~11544191
> *NICE LOOKING CAR!
> *


  THANKS


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 7 2008, 09:21 PM~11544277
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> HAD TO DO IT BRO, ALL O.G, GRANDPA LOOK.
> ...


GRANDPA LOOK  THAT IS THE GRAND DADDY OF EM ALL!!!!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 7 2008, 07:21 PM~11544277
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> HAD TO DO IT BRO, ALL O.G, GRANDPA LOOK.
> ...


Hell that's more than OG it's...3X OG


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 7 2008, 09:21 PM~11544277
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> HAD TO DO IT BRO, ALL O.G, GRANDPA LOOK.
> ...



put the wires back on it :biggrin:


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

If your AZ,check out this show,,,,,,CToON$


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

HAD TO DO IT BRO, ALL O.G, GRANDPA LOOK.


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Sep 8 2008, 12:12 AM~11545281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 INDIVIDUALS C.C. RAG


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Sep 7 2008, 11:41 PM~11545443
> *:angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


my old ride!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 8 2008, 10:53 AM~11548735
> *my old ride!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Sep 8 2008, 09:00 AM~11547127
> *INDIVIDUALS C.C. RAG
> *


YOUR PLAQUE IN THE BACK LOOKS DIFFERENT THAN THE ONES I HAVE SEEN OVER HERE


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Sep 7 2008, 11:41 PM~11545443
> *:angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


dang, i been tempted to graph mine out, i cant wait to see this one come out


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 8 2008, 04:46 PM~11551141
> *dang, i been tempted to graph mine out, i cant wait to see this one come out
> *


PAINT JOB IS BEAUTIFUL, FIRME64IMPALA OWNS IT NOW


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Sep 7 2008, 08:39 PM~11543840
> *post some pics of your 58  :cheesy:
> *


okay okay since u twisted my arm :biggrin: let me dig some up


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 8 2008, 04:49 PM~11551163
> *PAINT JOB IS BEAUTIFUL, FIRME64IMPALA OWNS IT NOW
> *


how much longer till its done?? the dude whos goin to paint mine was like jus leave it to me i got a idea in mind. but im a chicken!!! hno: ha ha


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

i got some of it more recent all taken apart but i dont know if ya wanna see it like that??? :dunno:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 8 2008, 04:17 PM~11551454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OF COURSE WE DO, POST THEM UP VIC.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 8 2008, 04:48 PM~11551761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 8 2008, 06:48 PM~11551761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 8 2008, 04:57 PM~11551249
> *how much longer till its done?? the dude whos goin to paint mine was like jus leave it to me i got a idea in mind. but im a chicken!!! hno: ha ha
> *


DONT KNOW, IT WAS THERE AND NOW HE'S DOING BIG THINGS OF HIS OWN!! hno: hno: hno: :yes:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 8 2008, 07:32 PM~11552804
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


looking good vic


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 9 2008, 01:48 PM~11551761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, looking foward to seeing some progress :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 9 2008, 11:28 AM~11550489
> *YOUR PLAQUE IN THE BACK LOOKS DIFFERENT THAN THE ONES I HAVE SEEN OVER HERE
> *


same name, different club i belive


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks guys, i got more but i gota find them. i hope to see some progress soon to, new job = more $$ :thumbsup:


----------



## I TrAvIeSo I (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

*THE DON OF EIGHT RAGS *  

AFTER I FOUND OUT THE CAR WAS FOR SALE, I WAS ALL OVER IT, THEN I FOUND OUT IT SOLD AND IT WAS HISTORY FROM THERE, I HAD TO HAVE ONE.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 10 2008, 01:45 PM~11561492
> *THE DON OF EIGHT RAGS
> 
> AFTER I FOUND OUT THE CAR WAS FOR SALE, I WAS ALL OVER IT, THEN I FOUND OUT IT SOLD AND IT WAS HISTORY FROM THERE, I HAD TO HAVE ONE.
> ...


make sure yours is nicer then :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 9 2008, 05:45 PM~11561492
> *THE DON OF EIGHT RAGS
> 
> AFTER I FOUND OUT THE CAR WAS FOR SALE, I WAS ALL OVER IT, THEN I FOUND OUT IT SOLD AND IT WAS HISTORY FROM THERE, I HAD TO HAVE ONE.
> ...


how much you think this one is worth


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 10 2008, 02:09 PM~11568852
> *how much you think this one is worth
> *


EASY 100K


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 9 2008, 08:45 PM~11561492
> *THE DON OF EIGHT RAGS
> 
> AFTER I FOUND OUT THE CAR WAS FOR SALE, I WAS ALL OVER IT, THEN I FOUND OUT IT SOLD AND IT WAS HISTORY FROM THERE, I HAD TO HAVE ONE.
> ...


x58


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

And this would make it a matching set :biggrin: 









one can only dream...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1+Sep 10 2008, 01:01 PM~11568781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE CAR IS WORTH WHAT EVER THE BUYER IS WILLING TO PAY, BUT IT'S EASY A $110-$120K CAR


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

gotta love the 58's, i would definitely want to get my hands on one of them one day! only that they are getting unpayable trough the years...


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 11 2008, 10:22 AM~11576111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kinda makes you feel like your in 1958, lol if only. looks beautiful


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 11 2008, 06:41 PM~11581083
> *kinda makes you feel like your in 1958, lol if only. looks beautiful
> *


THANKS VIC  HEY THE GUYS FROM "FLOYDS" SAID WHATS UP.  



> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 11 2008, 10:42 PM~11583316
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 11 2008, 11:42 PM~11583316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love her :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> THANKS VIC  HEY THE GUYS FROM "FLOYDS" SAID WHATS UP.
> 
> ???? HOW YOU KNOW THEM????? LOL what they tell you? :roflmao:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 9 2008, 05:45 PM~11561492
> *THE DON OF EIGHT RAGS
> 
> AFTER I FOUND OUT THE CAR WAS FOR SALE, I WAS ALL OVER IT, THEN I FOUND OUT IT SOLD AND IT WAS HISTORY FROM THERE, I HAD TO HAVE ONE.
> ...



its for sale again...


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 12 2008, 08:42 PM~11590987
> *its for sale again...
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 13 2008, 01:42 AM~11590987
> *its for sale again...
> 
> 
> *


Pete is ready to buy.


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

look at the last car 




more of that 56 impala :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

That is a crazy video.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 13 2008, 02:10 PM~11593952
> *That is a crazy video.
> *


YEAH IT IS!!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 12 2008, 10:42 PM~11590987
> *its for sale again...
> 
> 
> *



what who where how much :0


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Sep 9 2008, 09:03 AM~11557363
> *
> 
> 
> ...



any more pics of the grey 57?? damm deep ass rims...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

i was on my was to the store n i see this ol man crusin by me in this, i was star struck at how clean this one was :nicoderm:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 13 2008, 03:24 PM~11594289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 13 2008, 02:24 PM~11594289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YUP, I SEEN HIM ONE DAY ALL LOADED DOWN WITH OLD MEN IN THAT 58, THEY WERE MOBBING LOOKING FOR HONEYS OR LOOKING FOR A FIGHT. :biggrin: :biggrin: 


THE CAR IS BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Finally, finally got my dream rag! It needs work, mainly floors, but I'm happy. Its a keeper.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Had to put the Daytons on her. Not even close to clearing in the back.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

drop the back a few inches with the skirts n nobody will ever know :biggrin: looks great tho congrats


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

It'll look good next to the hardtop! Thanks for the deal Jose!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 13 2008, 06:18 PM~11594796
> *drop the back a few inches with the skirts n nobody will ever know :biggrin:  looks great tho congrats
> *


I will for now but, I will shroten the rear 1" on both sides


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

i thought it was 2 in on one side? maybe im wrong? im dign the cut out silver hard top tho!!! i think thats the third one i ever seen silver, more pics PLEASE!!! :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

CONGRATS JIMMY, LOOKS BEAUTIFUL, MORE PICS AS YOU GO :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Sep 13 2008, 04:12 PM~11594760
> *Finally, finally got my dream rag! I needs work, mainly floors, but I'm happy. Its a keeper.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 WELCOME TO THE CLUB.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 13 2008, 06:33 PM~11594850
> *CONGRATS JIMMY, LOOKS BEAUTIFUL, MORE PICS AS YOU GO :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Big RY! I'm excited to find a con't kit to go with the cruiser skirts I got in the basement! Thanks again!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 13 2008, 06:41 PM~11594897
> *:0  :0 WELCOME TO THE CLUB.
> *


Thanks, I'm here to stay. Your car inspired me with this purchase...your rag is B-E-A-utiful. If ya got any leads on an OG con't kit, LMK


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Sep 13 2008, 03:12 PM~11594760
> *Finally, finally got my dream rag! I needs work, mainly floors, but I'm happy. Its a keeper.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...congrats on the rag


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Sep 13 2008, 05:15 PM~11594784
> *Had to put the Daytons on her. Not even close to clearing in the back.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookin good homie


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Sep 13 2008, 08:12 PM~11594760
> *Finally, finally got my dream rag! I needs work, mainly floors, but I'm happy. Its a keeper.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats brother! I know you have been looking for quite sometime now, and that patience looks as it paid off. :nicoderm: Great looking ride.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Sep 13 2008, 06:35 PM~11595177
> *Thanks Big RY! I'm excited to find a con't kit to go with the cruiser skirts I got in the basement! Thanks again!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 13 2008, 07:05 PM~11594515
> *YUP, I SEEN HIM ONE DAY ALL LOADED DOWN WITH OLD MEN IN THAT 58, THEY WERE MOBBING LOOKING FOR HONEYS OR LOOKING FOR A FIGHT.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THE CAR IS BEAUTIFUL.
> *


:rofl:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 13 2008, 02:05 PM~11594515
> *YUP, I SEEN HIM ONE DAY ALL LOADED DOWN WITH OLD MEN IN THAT 58, THEY WERE MOBBING LOOKING FOR HONEYS OR LOOKING FOR A FIGHT.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THE CAR IS BEAUTIFUL.
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: X2


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Very nice... 








:thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Sep 14 2008, 01:12 PM~11594760
> *Finally, finally got my dream rag! I needs work, mainly floors, but I'm happy. Its a keeper.
> 
> 
> ...


looks beautiful bro, congrats!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Sep 13 2008, 07:18 PM~11594801
> *It'll look good next to the hardtop! Thanks for the deal Jose!
> 
> 
> ...


  DUVAL IS PROUD OF U


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Sep 13 2008, 07:12 PM~11594760
> *Finally, finally got my dream rag! It needs work, mainly floors, but I'm happy. Its a keeper.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Sep 13 2008, 05:37 PM~11595186
> *Thanks, I'm here to stay. Your car inspired me with this purchase...your rag is B-E-A-utiful. If ya got any leads on an OG con't kit, LMK
> *


I WILL DEFINITELY HIT YOU UP IF I COME ACROSS ONE  


YOUR CAR IS ALSO BEAUTIFUL BRO.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Sep 14 2008, 01:15 AM~11597572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yup this car was at our pic-nic, the homie that owns it is a true to heart lowrider, and been doing it for years....when I saw this I was like, dude....this shit ain't. He said that this is all he had but was planing of changing real soon. :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 15 2008, 01:04 PM~11600925
> *Yup this car was at our pic-nic, the homie that owns it is a true to heart lowrider, and been doing it for years....when I saw this I was like, dude....this shit ain't.  He said that this is all he had but was planing of changing real soon.  :biggrin:
> *


good to hear  atleast its clean as fuck!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

more pics of one from Japan.. this car is badass!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DUVAL'S HERO, rememberFROGG
WHATS CRACK HOMIE


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 27 2008, 02:24 PM~11453075
> *Portland 08
> 
> 
> ...


oh my! :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Sep 15 2008, 04:12 AM~11604446
> *more pics of one from Japan.. this car is badass!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Sep 14 2008, 11:12 PM~11604446
> *more pics of one from Japan.. this car is badass!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 9 2008, 05:45 PM~11561492
> *THE DON OF EIGHT RAGS
> 
> AFTER I FOUND OUT THE CAR WAS FOR SALE, I WAS ALL OVER IT, THEN I FOUND OUT IT SOLD AND IT WAS HISTORY FROM THERE, I HAD TO HAVE ONE.
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

58'S SUCK uffin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 16 2008, 07:40 PM~11620606
> *58'S SUCK uffin:
> *


that's what your chick said! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 16 2008, 07:54 PM~11621574
> *that's what your chick said!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA, YEAH SHE HATES IT :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Sep 15 2008, 01:12 AM~11604446
> *more pics of one from Japan.. this car is badass!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Sep 14 2008, 02:15 AM~11597572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno: rims don't really bother me this is still a badd 8


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Sep 17 2008, 12:33 AM~11623047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one bad ass ride


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 9 2008, 05:45 PM~11561492
> *THE DON OF EIGHT RAGS
> 
> AFTER I FOUND OUT THE CAR WAS FOR SALE, I WAS ALL OVER IT, THEN I FOUND OUT IT SOLD AND IT WAS HISTORY FROM THERE, I HAD TO HAVE ONE.
> ...


Bad ass 8.......The picture is sweet too....officially now my screen saver! :biggrin:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Sep 17 2008, 01:33 AM~11623047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Ride. :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Tomas's 58? uffin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 18 2008, 08:44 AM~11634232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! :thumbsup: right click SAVE


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 18 2008, 08:09 PM~11639999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 18 2008, 06:36 PM~11640337
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


X58 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Sep 19 2008, 10:32 AM~11644307
> *X58 :biggrin:
> *


YUP!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Thats the "right-click-and-save" pic right there!!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 19 2008, 04:11 PM~11646754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL YOU CATS HAVE THE "RIGHT CLICK SAVE" RIDES!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)

BIG FERN IN HIS 58


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Can't forget about Che's 58, Money shot right here. uffin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 19 2008, 10:33 PM~11649628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO WE CANT, AND YES IT IS!!!


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 19 2008, 10:33 PM~11649628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS A NICE PIC


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 19 2008, 11:33 PM~11649628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I agree......money


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Sep 20 2008, 09:50 PM~11654255
> *I agree......money
> *


ITS TIME FOR U TO CHANGE UR PICTURE OF THE 76 BIG BODY AINT IT...POST IT THE 58 CUZZ


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

sick rides ....wish i had one :tears:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

:biggrin: Why thank you fellas


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 19 2008, 09:33 PM~11649628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 27 2008, 01:24 PM~11453075
> *Portland 08
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet!!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

wheres the photos at :wave:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

found this for sale on craigslist:

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/853882178.html


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I SPOKE WITH THE GENTLEMEN I BOUGHT THE CAR FROM THE OTHER DAY AND HE REALLY MISSES HIS CAR, IT REALLY BREAKS MY HEART THAT HE WAS FORCED TO SELL HIS CAR.   

HERE'S GLEN WITH HIS CAR THE DAY IT LEFT IOWA.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

HERE'S GLEN DOING 120 IN THE PARKING LOT BUMPING 2PAC.   


I HAVE ONE SOMEWHERE OF HIM GHOST RIDING THIS BREEZY


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

YOUR CRUEL PETE! TAKING THE OLD DUDES RIDE LIKE THAT!! LOL AT LEAST ITS IN GOOD HANDS


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 24 2008, 08:54 PM~11691926
> *I SPOKE WITH THE GENTLEMEN I BOUGHT THE CAR FROM THE OTHER DAY AND HE REALLY MISSES HIS CAR, IT REALLY BREAKS MY HEART THAT HE WAS FORCED TO SELL HIS CAR.
> 
> HERE'S GLEN WITH HIS CAR THE DAY IT LEFT IOWA.
> ...


TROUSERS MATCH THE PAINT!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Sep 24 2008, 07:57 PM~11691965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HE EVEN THREW IN THOSE PANTS WITH THE DEAL, THEY'RE A LITTLE TIGHT, BUT I LIKE THEM. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 24 2008, 09:01 PM~11692020
> * I FELL BAD RY, BUT IT IS GOOD HANDS
> HE EVEN THREW IN THOSE PANTS WITH THE DEAL, THEY'RE A LITTLE TIGHT, BUT I LIKE THEM.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WASCO STYLE!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 24 2008, 09:01 PM~11692020
> * I FELL BAD RY, BUT IT IS GOOD HANDS
> HE EVEN THREW IN THOSE PANTS WITH THE DEAL, THEY'RE A LITTLE TIGHT, BUT I LIKE THEM.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


all the skanks and skum bums goin to be on em


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Sep 24 2008, 08:04 PM~11692064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUP!!! I GOT ALL THE EMO'S JOKIN MY SHIT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 24 2008, 11:54 PM~11691926
> *I SPOKE WITH THE GENTLEMEN I BOUGHT THE CAR FROM THE OTHER DAY AND HE REALLY MISSES HIS CAR, IT REALLY BREAKS MY HEART THAT HE WAS FORCED TO SELL HIS CAR.
> 
> HERE'S GLEN WITH HIS CAR THE DAY IT LEFT IOWA.
> ...


State of Iowa License REVOKED!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 25 2008, 11:57 AM~11697381
> *State of Iowa License REVOKED!!!!!!!!
> *


REV*OWNED*K


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 25 2008, 01:57 PM~11697381
> *State of Iowa License REVOKED!!!!!!!!
> *


It's better this way, once you get that old you start hitting stuff while you drive, this 58 would have been a bucket in a few years :yessad:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

WHATS UP WITH SOME PICS OF YOUR RAG TITO?


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 25 2008, 05:05 PM~11700960
> *WHATS UP WITH SOME PICS OF YOUR RAG TITO?
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

Just picked up this chrome grill :biggrin: 

















I like the OG style better than what's on there now. 









What do you guys think :dunno:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Sep 27 2008, 02:48 PM~11715088
> *Just picked up this chrome grill :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't want to say it but that's definetly going to make your car look badass leave the rims though, love the lowrod look :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Sep 27 2008, 01:48 PM~11715088
> *Just picked up this chrome grill :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i dig the straight bar grill it goes with the rims, but i think the OG will look cleaner on some big white walls n hubs...... oooo im getin chills :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Sep 27 2008, 12:48 PM~11715088
> *Just picked up this chrome grill :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S GONNA LOOKS 10x BETTER BRO, GOTTA LOVE THE O.G GRILL


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56+Sep 27 2008, 11:58 AM~11715133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the opinions guys :thumbsup: Definetly going to run whitewalls though,
anybody have a set of clean OG hubcaps for sale? (Don't worry 13" D's already in the works)


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Sep 27 2008, 03:27 PM~11715578
> *Thanks for the opinions guys :thumbsup:  Definetly going to run whitewalls though,
> anybody have a set of clean OG hubcaps for sale? (Don't worry 13" D's already in the works)
> *


EXCELLENT CHOICE ! WONT REGRET IT.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 25 2008, 04:54 PM~11691926
> *I SPOKE WITH THE GENTLEMEN I BOUGHT THE CAR FROM THE OTHER DAY AND HE REALLY MISSES HIS CAR, IT REALLY BREAKS MY HEART THAT HE WAS FORCED TO SELL HIS CAR.
> 
> HERE'S GLEN WITH HIS CAR THE DAY IT LEFT IOWA.
> ...


you big bully


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ck2_9vstn8

Chicano Park Impalas car club


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Sep 27 2008, 03:22 PM~11715814
> *you big bully
> *


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Sep 27 2008, 03:27 PM~11715578
> *Thanks for the opinions guys :thumbsup:  Definetly going to run whitewalls though,
> anybody have a set of clean OG hubcaps for sale? (Don't worry 13" D's already in the works)
> *


i see your 58 has the long caddy tail lights, do they bolt right up no problem or do they need to be modifed?? id really like to get a set for mine :cheesy:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 27 2008, 07:40 PM~11717729
> *i see your 58 has the long caddy tail lights, do they bolt right up no problem or do they need to be modifed?? id really like to get a set for mine :cheesy:
> *


You know...I don't really know :dunno: They were already on the car when I bought it,but I will take a better look at it on monday.Maybe I can take some pics if you need


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Sep 28 2008, 02:53 AM~11718832
> *You know...I don't really know  :dunno: They were already on the car when I bought it,but I will take a better look at it on monday.Maybe I can take some pics if you need
> *


Those lights look sick on 58s! Gotta get me some :biggrin: 
I've been looking for some OG cadi ones, but cant seem to find clean ones. I dont really like repop shit, but maybe will have to go that route till I find some nice og ones


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I HAVE TO DISAGREE ON THE CADDI TAIL LIGHTS, I'M NOT A BIG FAN OF THEM, BUT THAT'S JUST ME. EITHER WAY A 58 IS SICK WITH OR WITH OUT CADDI TAILS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

HOW MUCH WOULD I BE ABLE TO GET A 58 PROJECT FOR. BODY AND FRAME?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 28 2008, 10:46 AM~11719931
> *HOW MUCH WOULD I BE ABLE TO GET A 58 PROJECT FOR. BODY AND FRAME?
> *


3k-25k


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 28 2008, 10:09 AM~11720018
> *3k-25k
> *


HAHAHA, THATS ABOUT RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Sep 28 2008, 02:53 AM~11718832
> *You know...I don't really know  :dunno: They were already on the car when I bought it,but I will take a better look at it on monday.Maybe I can take some pics if you need
> *


 some up close pics would be great. every time i see a 58 with those i forget to take a closer look. i get destracted by the fact that im seein one :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 28 2008, 09:22 AM~11719540
> *Those lights look sick on 58s!  Gotta get me some :biggrin:
> I've been looking for some OG cadi ones, but cant seem to find clean ones.  I dont really like repop shit, but maybe will have to go that route till I find some nice og ones
> *


OG? so you dont want reproduction ones? i know a site that has them but think there re production, not originals


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 28 2008, 10:50 AM~11720524
> *some up close pics would be great. every time i see a 58 with those i forget to take a closer look. i get destracted by the fact that im seein one  :biggrin:
> *


No problem...i'll take some pics tomorrow


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 28 2008, 08:44 AM~11719915
> *I HAVE TO DISAGREE ON THE CADDI TAIL LIGHTS, I'M NOT A BIG FAN OF THEM, BUT THAT'S JUST ME.  EITHER WAY A 58 IS SICK WITH OR WITH OUT CADDI TAILS.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I was also wondering what it would look like with the OG lights,but the grill was bugging me way more :biggrin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 24 2008, 09:54 PM~11691926
> *I SPOKE WITH THE GENTLEMEN I BOUGHT THE CAR FROM THE OTHER DAY AND HE REALLY MISSES HIS CAR, IT REALLY BREAKS MY HEART THAT HE WAS FORCED TO SELL HIS CAR.
> 
> HERE'S GLEN WITH HIS CAR THE DAY IT LEFT IOWA.
> ...


I got mine from an old dude too. He had health issues and had to sell. When I'm this old I'll probably sell then too. That gives me at least 40 more years :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Sep 28 2008, 12:50 PM~11720524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, its different but I think they look good if you have a continental kit cuz it brings out the lights almost to the tire carrier. But you're right, with or without they look good


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 28 2008, 12:51 PM~11720537
> *OG? so you dont want reproduction ones? i know a site that has them but think there re production, not originals
> *


post the the site :cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Yeah, its different but I think they look good if you have a continental kit cuz it brings out the lights almost to the tire carrier.  But you're right, with or without they look good
[/quote]


my favorite 58 drop pic ever!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 28 2008, 08:41 PM~11723729
> *my favorite 58 drop pic ever!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I would've never guessed... :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> Yeah, its different but I think they look good if you have a continental kit cuz it brings out the lights almost to the tire carrier.  But you're right, with or without they look good


my favorite 58 drop pic ever!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec+Sep 28 2008, 12:43 PM~11720788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUP, IF MINE HAD CADDI TAIL LIGHTS I'DE LEAVE IT THEM AS IS, YOU'RE DOING GOOD EITHER WAY.   

ALL THEM DAMN CARS LOOK SICK WITH CADDI TAILS.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

THIS IS FROM TODAY, ME AND MY NIECE WERE SITTING ON THE GRASS EATING ICE CREAM.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 28 2008, 08:45 PM~11725023
> *IT REALLY SUCKS THAT THEY'RE FORCED TO SELL THEIR CARS, BUT ON THE BRIGHT SIDE MAN, THEY'RE IN GOOD HANDS.
> *


So true...So true :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 28 2008, 08:49 PM~11725059
> *THIS IS FROM TODAY, ME AND MY NIECE WERE SITTING ON THE GRASS EATING ICE CREAM.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn...wish I could be out cruising on a sunday. I got some issues with the Air Ride upper/ lower control arms & the 58 spindles/steering arms :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Sep 28 2008, 09:55 PM~11725096
> *Damn...wish I could be out cruising on a sunday. I got some issues with the Air Ride upper/ lower control arms & the 58 spindles/steering arms :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


WELL THAT SUCKS MAN!!! IT WAS A BEAUTIFUL DAY TODAY IN SUNNY CALIFORNIA :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey Pete let me know when your ready to give up those OG hubcaps & spinners  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Sep 28 2008, 10:28 PM~11725315
> *Hey Pete let me know when your ready to give up those OG hubcaps & spinners   :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE AN EXTRA SET :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

one of the badest 58 ive ever seen....im gonig to have more pictures of it in my topic *link located in my signature* for anybody that wants to check out more pics of it

"Perfect Score"









his other 58 "Darkside Dynasty"


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 28 2008, 09:30 PM~11725321
> *one of the badest 58 ive ever seen....im gonig to have more pictures of it in my topic *link located in my signature* for anybody that wants to check out more pics of it
> 
> "Perfect Score"
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 28 2008, 09:29 PM~11725319
> *I HAVE AN EXTRA SET :cheesy:
> *


I just have to ask...I know it might not be for sale but "can it be bought" :dunno: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 29 2008, 07:30 PM~11725321
> *one of the badest 58 ive ever seen....im gonig to have more pictures of it in my topic *link located in my signature* for anybody that wants to check out more pics of it
> 
> "Perfect Score"
> ...


both amazing cars, so detailed in such unique ways, chris is an awesome builder!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

Here ya go Vic :thumbsup: 
















It looks like to me that you use the original tail light housing/bezel and the
original holes in the body.








The 59 Cadi light is held in place with the two philips head sheet metal screws,
they go straight through the back of the original housing and into the Cadi light.








This is what the other side looks like with the bullet lens removed.The sheet metal screws go throuh 2x speed nuts.

















I don't know if this is the way that everybody else does it :dunno: ,but when
it's all together it's solid and looks pretty clean.Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 28 2008, 08:05 PM~11723423
> *post the the site  :cheesy:
> *


http://www.wirthscustomauto.com/502000-p-t...assemblies.html

there ya go, ill keep surfin to see who else has them to :biggrin: . hot rod magazine are the shit when it comes to findin stuff for 58's!!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 28 2008, 11:07 PM~11725187
> *WELL THAT SUCKS MAN!!! IT WAS A BEAUTIFUL DAY TODAY IN SUNNY CALIFORNIA  :biggrin:
> *


i bet he has a bunch of beautiful days in Hawaii!! lol mean while im stuck in B-town lol


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Sep 29 2008, 12:59 PM~11729282
> *Here ya go Vic :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: you didn have to take your car apart !!!!! but it helps soooo much THANKS :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Sep 28 2008, 11:28 PM~11725315
> *Hey Pete let me know when your ready to give up those OG hubcaps & spinners   :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


I bought some original 58 hubs in great shape at a yard sale from my neighbor for $25!! i couldnt believe it, the chick was goin to thow them away if they didn sell that day!!!  talk about luck


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 29 2008, 02:58 PM~11731573
> *i bet he has a bunch of beautiful days in Hawaii!! lol mean while im stuck in B-town lol
> *


Nah...we don't know anything about beautiful days here  

















To tell you the truth we are spoiled, we take this stuff for granted :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 29 2008, 03:04 PM~11731642
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: you didn have to take your car apart !!!!! but it helps soooo much THANKS  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


No problem...that light was loose anyway. :thumbsup:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 18 2006, 06:08 AM~5449746
> *dam look slike no one likes 58's  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


What is this color? color code? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Sep 29 2008, 08:38 PM~11732618
> *Nah...we don't know anything about beautiful days here
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Sep 29 2008, 06:38 PM~11732618
> *Nah...we don't know anything about beautiful days here
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...:MEWA:IT&ih=016

See this?

He told me 42k last week, buy it now. I thought his reserve would have been less.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 30 2008, 07:53 PM~11744412
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...:MEWA:IT&ih=016
> 
> See this?
> ...


matchs your 57 might as well get it!! can start a series of red drops


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 30 2008, 06:53 PM~11744412
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...:MEWA:IT&ih=016
> 
> See this?
> ...


HE TOLD ME THE SAME AND I OFFERED HIM $40K, BUT HE WOULDN'T END THE FUCKIN TOPIC, THAT BASTARD!!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 30 2008, 08:35 PM~11744926
> *HE TOLD ME THE SAME AND I OFFERED HIM $40K, BUT HE WOULDN'T END THE FUCKIN TOPIC, THAT BASTARD!!!
> *



HEY PETE GUESS WHOS ON HERE NEW TO L.IL... HERES HES CAR..  
LAYLOW58...









AND HIS NEWEST ONE....


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 30 2008, 08:35 PM~11744926
> *HE TOLD ME THE SAME AND I OFFERED HIM $40K, BUT HE WOULDN'T END THE FUCKIN TOPIC, THAT BASTARD!!!
> *


thats gay to quote a price and then not be willing to end! im sure it will be relisted next week with a buy now for what it goes for with reserve not met. or he will send second chance offers


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 30 2008, 08:18 PM~11745573
> *HEY PETE GUESS WHOS ON HERE NEW TO L.IL... HERES HES CAR..
> LAYLOW58...
> 
> ...


:0 MY MENTOR :biggrin: I SEEN THE NAME YESTERDAY I THINK, BUT I THOUGHT IT WAS SOMEONE BITING HIS NAME, THATS FUCKIN COOL MAN, HE OWNS THE BEST HANDS DOWN.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 30 2008, 08:24 PM~11745635
> *thats gay to quote a price and then not be willing to end! im sure it will be relisted next week with a buy now for what it goes for with reserve not met. or he will send second chance offers
> *


THE WILL DEFINITELY SELL, I DON'T KNOW WHAT HIS RESERVE IS, BUT IT WILL BE SOLD.


----------



## LayLo58 (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 30 2008, 09:18 PM~11745573
> *HEY PETE GUESS WHOS ON HERE NEW TO L.IL... HERES HES CAR..
> LAYLOW58...
> 
> ...


You know how we do it BIG HUEY SOUTHSIDE IN THE HOUSE! 
wHAT UP UP PETE THANKS FOR THE PROPS


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 30 2008, 08:18 PM~11745573
> *HEY PETE GUESS WHOS ON HERE NEW TO L.IL... HERES HES CAR..
> LAYLOW58...
> 
> ...


same dude owns both? :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 30 2008, 09:32 PM~11745715
> *same dude owns both? :wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


AND BOTH ARE ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 30 2008, 07:18 PM~11745573
> *HEY PETE GUESS WHOS ON HERE NEW TO L.IL... HERES HES CAR..
> LAYLOW58...
> 
> ...


Damn...bad ass rides :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

yeah that one photo is my screen saver at work :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LayLo58_@Sep 30 2008, 08:29 PM~11745686
> *You know how we do it BIG HUEY SOUTHSIDE IN THE HOUSE!
> wHAT UP UP PETE THANKS FOR THE PROPS
> *


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 30 2008, 07:36 PM~11745765
> *yeah that one photo is my screen saver at work  :biggrin:
> *


X2    


LAYLO58 & MOONFLOWER my inspiration & motivation
for "Orange Peel"' :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: 
(sorry if that sounds corny,but it's true :thumbsup


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 1 2008, 05:18 PM~11745573
> *HEY PETE GUESS WHOS ON HERE NEW TO L.IL... HERES HES CAR..
> LAYLOW58...
> 
> ...


two of my favourite rides,, amazing!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Sep 30 2008, 09:49 PM~11745892
> *X2
> LAYLO58 & MOONFLOWER my inspiration & motivation
> for "Orange Peel"' :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> ...


Thats a cool name 

:thumbsup: 
Orange Peel


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Sep 27 2008, 01:48 PM~11715088
> *Just picked up this chrome grill :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



waaay better.  I'm thinking of getting some 13's with some fat whites... or 5.20 on some hub caps.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 1 2008, 12:56 PM~11752000
> *Thats a cool name
> 
> :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 1 2008, 01:05 PM~11752063
> *waaay better.   I'm thinking of getting some 13's with some fat whites... or 5.20 on some hub caps.
> *


Thanks CHE...that steel tube grill was bugging the s*@t out of me.
5.20"s on hub caps :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
And I still think you should keep your bad ass 58


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

My wife just bought me these for the 58 vert


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 1 2008, 03:22 PM~11753330
> *My wife just bought me these for the 58 vert
> 
> *


Damn :0 :0 :0 ...youre a lucky guy


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

just got this too


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Oct 1 2008, 06:51 PM~11754297
> *Damn :0  :0  :0 ...youre a lucky guy
> *


she told me that was my anniversary, birthday, christmas, valentines gift. until next sept 2009. she won them on e-bay 2k


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 1 2008, 07:08 PM~11754510
> *just got this too
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful....


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 1 2008, 05:10 PM~11754534
> *she told me that was my anniversary, birthday, christmas, valentines gift. until next sept 2009.  she won them on e-bay 2k
> *


You da man Tito...all I can get my wife to give me when it comes
to my 58 is dirty looks :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Oct 1 2008, 07:16 PM~11754624
> *You da man Tito...all I can get my wife to give me when it comes
> to my 58 is dirty looks :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Sep 30 2008, 09:49 PM~11745892
> *X2
> LAYLO58 & MOONFLOWER my inspiration & motivation
> for "Orange Peel"' :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> ...



nice... by the looks of your car reminds me of vics 58 ''tangrine dream''


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 1 2008, 07:10 PM~11754534
> *she told me that was my anniversary, birthday, christmas, valentines gift. until next sept 2009.  she won them on e-bay 2k
> *



dammm nice!!! ... so trailmasters for 2009, jus a few months away...


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 2 2008, 04:35 PM~11755591
> *nice... by the looks of your car reminds me of vics 58 ''tangrine dream''
> 
> 
> *


yea i thought that too.. is vic who owned tangerine dream on here called big_vics58??


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Oct 1 2008, 08:47 PM~11755734
> *yea i thought that too.. is vic who owned tangerine dream on here called big_vics58??
> *



nah that aint him...


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 1 2008, 06:35 PM~11755591
> *nice... by the looks of your car reminds me of vics 58 ''tangrine dream''
> 
> 
> *


Thanks


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 1 2008, 07:42 PM~11754967
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn tito you lucky bastard! hows the rest of your 58 coming along?


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 1 2008, 08:08 PM~11754510
> *just got this too
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, skirts and a kit? Very nice! Gimme a heads up if you hear any more con't kits for sale. Post more pics


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Oct 2 2008, 04:11 PM~11762578
> *Damn, skirts and a kit? Very nice! Gimme a heads up if you hear any more con't kits for sale. Post more pics
> *


 :biggrin:  

For sure


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Oct 1 2008, 07:16 PM~11754624
> *You da man Tito...all I can get my wife to give me when it comes
> to my 58 is dirty looks :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I know that feeling.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 2 2008, 05:42 AM~11757685
> *damn tito you lucky bastard!  hows the rest of your 58 coming along?
> *


a little slow but coming along


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I JUST LOVE THESE BLACK AND WHITES.  EXCEPT MY **** COUSIN KILLS IT!!!  :angry:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 4 2008, 06:23 PM~11779967
> *I JUST LOVE THESE BLACK AND WHITES.  EXCEPT MY **** COUSIN KILLS IT!!!  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Oct 1 2008, 08:47 PM~11755734
> *yea i thought that too.. is vic who owned tangerine dream on here called big_vics58??
> *


i whish :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Oct 2 2008, 05:11 PM~11762578
> *Damn, skirts and a kit? Very nice! Gimme a heads up if you hear any more con't kits for sale. Post more pics
> *


have you heard of these people they quoted me $1095+150 but mine is a bumper extension type
http://www.continentalkit.com/


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

btw $150 is s&h


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Oct 5 2008, 06:41 PM~11785523
> *have you heard of these people they quoted me $1095+150 but mine is a bumper extension type
> http://www.continentalkit.com/
> *


there 58 cont kits are like $2300 if they quoted ya $1095 YOU SHOULD HAVE GOT THAT. or if thats the price for the extended bumper kind the regular ones are more


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 4 2008, 09:23 PM~11779967
> *I JUST LOVE THESE BLACK AND WHITES.  EXCEPT MY **** COUSIN KILLS IT!!!  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Oct 7 2008, 10:33 AM~11801802
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 7 2008, 06:30 PM~11805967
> *
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## upsman16 (Feb 28, 2008)

damn 58's are bad


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by upsman16_@Oct 7 2008, 06:59 PM~11806964
> *damn 58's are bad
> *


YES SIR THEY ARE


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 7 2008, 04:30 PM~11805967
> *
> 
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 7 2008, 08:20 PM~11807186
> *YES SIR THEY ARE
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 5 2008, 06:02 PM~11785695
> *there 58 cont kits are like $2300 if they quoted ya $1095 YOU SHOULD HAVE GOT THAT. or if thats the price for the extended bumper kind the regular ones are more
> *



they do nice wrk they r three hours away from me


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 4 2008, 08:23 PM~11779967
> *I JUST LOVE THESE BLACK AND WHITES.  EXCEPT MY **** COUSIN KILLS IT!!!  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



Thats you Peter.... I know whatcha look like. :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dontre_@Oct 8 2008, 12:46 AM~11809456
> *they do nice wrk they r three hours away from me
> *



I think I got mine from them... They are nice.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 7 2008, 06:30 PM~11805967
> *
> 
> *



Time to get a topper for that Plate holder


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 5 2008, 08:02 PM~11785695
> *there 58 cont kits are like $2300 if they quoted ya $1095 YOU SHOULD HAVE GOT THAT. or if thats the price for the extended bumper kind the regular ones are more
> *


<----- :uh: I have 56 dood I'm not rich like yall :biggrin: I'm just saying here's a place to find them. btw I'm getting mine for sure


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by upsman16_@Oct 7 2008, 07:59 PM~11806964
> *damn 58's are bad
> *



And you know this maaaaaaaannn!!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 8 2008, 12:31 PM~11813672
> *Thats you Peter.... I know whatcha look like. :biggrin:
> *


YEAH YOU DO, BUT THAT'S NOT ME BRO, I'M WAAAAAAY BETTER LOOKING. :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 8 2008, 06:29 PM~11817132
> *And you know this maaaaaaaannn!!!!
> *


 :0 I LIKE YOUR AVI SAM


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 8 2008, 08:04 PM~11817456
> *:0 I LIKE YOUR AVI SAM
> *


I was gonna use this one, but then I looked at yours! :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 8 2008, 07:10 PM~11817533
> *I was gonna use this one, but then I looked at yours! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 I'M JEALOUS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

not a impala but looks clean :cheesy:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 8 2008, 08:15 PM~11817580
> *:0  :0 I'M JEALOUS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



The only thing you could, maybe be jealous of... is my picture taking skills... :biggrin: 

Your rag is baaaaad bro, clean. Post some more pics, but no more with the old mam, he looked way too sad... :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 8 2008, 07:21 PM~11817664
> *The only thing you could, maybe be jealous of... is my picture taking skills... :biggrin:
> 
> Your rag is baaaaad bro, clean.  Post some more pics, but no more with the old mam, he looked way too sad... :cheesy:
> *


HAHA, YOU GOT ME ON THE PHOTOGRAPHY MAN, I SUCK AT THAT SHIT. :biggrin: 


MAN I'VE HAD MY CAR FOR NOT EVEN (2) MONTHS AND I'VE POSTED MORE PICS THAN YOU, YOU'RE HOLDING OUT ON US SAM, WE NEED MORE PICS OF YOUR BEAUTY.   

BUT YEAH MAN THE OLD MAN (GLEN) IS SAD.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 9 2008, 04:10 PM~11817533
> *I was gonna use this one, but then I looked at yours! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn this is bad!!! more pics!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 8 2008, 11:10 PM~11817533
> *I was gonna use this one, but then I looked at yours! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 8 2008, 11:15 PM~11817580
> *:0  :0 I'M JEALOUS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Now is the time, take a break from that deuce and get a pair. I can't wait to see your's sporting them!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin: MISTER CARTOON 1958 L.A. C.A . :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Oct 9 2008, 05:03 PM~11818179
> *:biggrin: MISTER CARTOON 1958 L.A. C.A .  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how is this car not plaqued :dunno: :dunno: 

one of my favourites in the club :cheesy:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Oct 8 2008, 08:39 PM~11817903
> *damn this is bad!!! more pics!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks bro, I'll get some more put in....


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

Some from AUSTRALIA


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 8 2008, 06:10 PM~11817533
> *I was gonna use this one, but then I looked at yours! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Oct 9 2008, 12:03 AM~11818179
> *:biggrin: MISTER CARTOON 1958 L.A. C.A .  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*G'd up!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 8 2008, 09:10 PM~11817533
> *I was gonna use this one, but then I looked at yours! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You have my permission to use this as your aviator    DAMN, I need a bumper kit


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Oct 9 2008, 06:11 PM~11826029
> *You have my permission to use this as your aviator      DAMN, I need a bumper kit
> 
> 
> ...


I got a few....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 9 2008, 09:41 PM~11828446
> *I got a few....
> 
> 
> ...



DAAAAAMN!!!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 9 2008, 08:41 PM~11828446
> *I got a few....
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Crap :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 954LIMELIGHT66 (Jul 24, 2007)

got this for sale looks like new nice hard to find somethin in nice shap


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 9 2008, 10:41 PM~11828446
> *I got a few....
> 
> 
> ...


LOCORIDER is a great seller of HIGH $$$$ PARTS!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Oct 9 2008, 09:11 PM~11826029
> *DAMN, I need a bumper kit
> 
> 
> ...


Most def! You and Loco need to work out a deal for one of those continential kits! :thumbsup:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 9 2008, 11:41 PM~11828446
> *I got a few....
> 
> 
> ...


PM'd!!!!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 10 2008, 01:33 PM~11831861
> *Most def!  You and Loco need to work out a deal for one of those continential kits! :thumbsup:
> *


I would love to.....we'll see..... :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

[


> LOCORIDER is a great seller of HIGH $$$$ PARTS!!


Thanks Andrew, I appreciate the good feedback!  



quote=rememberFROGG,Oct 10 2008, 06:18 PM~11834345]
PM'd!!!!
[/quote]

PM'd back!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG+Oct 10 2008, 09:20 PM~11834360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S GOOD TO SEE FAMILY WORK TOGETHER.  THIS IS WHAT MAKES LAYITLOW A GREAT PLACE.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

returned all PMs!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 5 2008, 04:23 AM~11779967
> *I JUST LOVE THESE BLACK AND WHITES.  EXCEPT MY **** COUSIN KILLS IT!!!  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 12 2008, 01:55 PM~11843828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HT back seat with 59 speaker grill....


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 12 2008, 05:16 PM~11844693
> *HT back seat with 59 speaker grill....
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

How can you tell they are hard top?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 12 2008, 06:16 PM~11845064
> *:0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 12 2008, 06:39 PM~11845232
> *How can you tell they are hard top?
> *


speaker grill on a 58 vert seat is skinny like 61-64. 58 hardtops are wider


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1+Oct 12 2008, 06:39 PM~11845232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: 

They are skinny but totally different from 61-64. They have openings at the top for the seat trim above the back seat on 58 rags only.


The middle one is 58 rag, right ones for HT and the left are 61s HT/rag.











A closer look


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 12 2008, 08:31 PM~11846263
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> They are skinny but totally different from 61-64.  They have openings at the top for the seat trim above the back seat on 58 rags only.
> ...


showoff lol


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 12 2008, 08:33 PM~11846272
> *showoff lol
> *



NO kidding...................what does a million dollars look like :biggrin: 

Thanks for the schooling.... you know where I can get the script for the grill?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 12 2008, 08:37 PM~11846304
> *NO kidding...................what does a million dollars look like :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for the schooling.... you know where I can get the script for the grill?
> *



Not showing off, hope it dont seem that way.....lol

The scripts are hard to get OG, they always brake and NOS ones are rare..

Autocity Classics Repops them for $18. I've never used them but for that price????.......not a bad deal.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 12 2008, 08:42 PM~11846339
> *Not showing off, hope it dont seem that way.....lol
> 
> The scripts are hard to get OG, they always brake and NOS ones are rare..
> ...


Just messing around about the showing off it's all good you know. I need that script and I'll figure that I'll get one of the repos while I find one of the old ones.


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

My Homeboy Angel's 58'


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

gotta investigate a lead i got on a 58 rag earlier today, old dood i werk with told me about one hiding by his house, a solid driver and a smokin price....hmmm sounds fishy thou....i think hes yanking my jewish side burns


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Oct 9 2008, 09:11 PM~11826029
> *You have my permission to use this as your aviator      DAMN, I need a bumper kit
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: whats with the michigan plates frogg? u findin deals in my backyard


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Oct 13 2008, 06:47 AM~11848452
> *My Homeboy Angel's 58'
> 
> 
> ...


Damn...nice OG 58 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Oct 12 2008, 12:40 AM~11841849
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! THATS A SICK PICTURE BRO AND THANKS FOR REMOVING MY ****** ASS COUSIN OUT OF THERE :biggrin: 

THANKS MIKE.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 13 2008, 02:40 PM~11850874
> *DAMN!!! THATS A SICK PICTURE BRO AND THANKS FOR REMOVING MY ****** ASS COUSIN OUT OF THERE :biggrin:
> 
> THANKS MIKE.
> *



I would love to see it photo shoped to the ground now that we are on it :biggrin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 13 2008, 10:16 AM~11848682
> *:uh:  whats with the michigan plates frogg? u findin deals in my backyard
> *


Vintage plates came with the car. Found it in Williamsburg :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 13 2008, 11:50 PM~11855947
> *
> *


IT WAS GOOD TALKING TO YOU AT THE SUPER SHOW TITO, I WISH WE COULDVE CHILLED LONGER MAN, NEXT TIME.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 14 2008, 03:56 PM~11861450
> *IT WAS GOOD TALKING TO YOU AT THE SUPER SHOW TITO, I WISH WE COULDVE CHILLED LONGER MAN, NEXT TIME.
> *


for sure when i saw you i was in my own world ---sorry wifey had me in check :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

T T T


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 14 2008, 03:08 PM~11861563
> *for sure when i saw you i was in my own world ---sorry wifey had me in check :biggrin:
> *


HAHA, THATS A GOOD WOMAN YOU HAVE THERE BRO, WHEN SHE GOES OUT AND BUYS SKIRTS, SHE'S THINKING BOUT YOU, CRUISER SKIRTS.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 15 2008, 12:26 AM~11865296
> *HAHA, THATS A GOOD WOMAN YOU HAVE THERE BRO, WHEN SHE GOES OUT AND BUYS SKIRTS, SHE'S THINKING BOUT YOU, CRUISER SKIRTS.
> *


Cop them jointz....


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 14 2008, 09:26 PM~11865296
> *HAHA, THATS A GOOD WOMAN YOU HAVE THERE BRO, WHEN SHE GOES OUT AND BUYS SKIRTS, SHE'S THINKING BOUT YOU, CRUISER SKIRTS.
> *


THANKS BROTHER


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> My Homeboy Angel's 58'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

TITO IS GOING TO HAVE A BAD ASS 58


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

congrates to chris rourke for all the awards 'perfect score' won! cant think of another car i believe deserves the awards like that car does. simply amazing. :worship:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64+Oct 14 2008, 09:40 PM~11866249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2, BUT YOU HAVEN'T SEEN THE CAR TILL YOU SEE IT IN PERSON, SIMPLY AMAZING!!!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## la car club jkf (Jul 17, 2008)

that los angeles car clubs finest rides a there s a lot more to come u wouldnt belive it


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 17 2008, 09:13 PM~11899797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice photo
dont cars look so much better on the street than in shows


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 17 2008, 08:13 PM~11899797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS 58 IS BEAUTIFUL, I SEEN IT IN VEGAS.

HERE ARE SOME MORE.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

3 KARAT


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

AND MINE :biggrin: DAMN I LOVE THIS PIC.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 18 2008, 10:36 AM~11903154
> *AND MINE :biggrin: DAMN I LOVE THIS PIC.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 18 2008, 09:38 AM~11903165
> *Nice  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS TED


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 18 2008, 11:36 AM~11903154
> *AND MINE :biggrin: DAMN I LOVE THIS PIC.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Oct 18 2008, 11:50 AM~11903817
> *
> *


 :uh: SUP CABRON? :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 19 2008, 06:33 AM~11903143
> *THIS 58 IS BEAUTIFUL, I SEEN IT IN VEGAS.
> 
> HERE ARE SOME MORE.
> ...


damn thats clean!!  :worship:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

the pete sta on the hwy


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Rivi Roller (Dec 24, 2007)

http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-...QQAdIdZ81836590
is this to good to betrue :0


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Japan :0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivi Roller_@Oct 20 2008, 07:28 PM~11915119
> *http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-...QQAdIdZ81836590
> is this to good to betrue :0
> *


scam :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Oct 19 2008, 08:34 PM~11913529
> *the pete sta on the hwy
> 
> 
> ...



WHHHAAATTT??? its not a trailer queen? :biggrin: 
Clean mofo right thurrr!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Oct 18 2008, 02:49 PM~11904295
> *damn thats clean!!   :worship:
> *


YUP :yes: 












Pete, any interior pics?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 18 2008, 10:33 AM~11903143
> *THIS 58 IS BEAUTIFUL, I SEEN IT IN VEGAS.
> 
> HERE ARE SOME MORE.
> ...


Check out the License Plate :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143+Oct 19 2008, 07:34 PM~11913529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DIDN'T GET A CHANCE TO GET INTERIOR SHOTS BRO


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 20 2008, 09:06 PM~11925316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, THATS hard


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

There is something fishy about this pic......Like its been Photoshoped or something


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 20 2008, 03:01 PM~11921148
> *:0 WHATCHU KNOW BOUT DIPPIN IN 58 RIZZAG DOWN THE GRAPEVINE?      :biggrin: THANKS TIJUAS
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



SUP PETE, COOL MEETING YOU GUYS OUT THERE IN POMONA, YOU,RAGTOPPETE AND TIJUAS.

CAR IS REALLY CLEAN! CUT IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 20 2008, 09:08 PM~11925346
> *Damn, THATS hard
> *


X58


----------



## hater killa (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 20 2008, 09:10 PM~11925363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hater killa_@Oct 23 2008, 08:16 PM~11948787
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Gotta see it again


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

what do you fellas think this is worth


















































its missing the front seat has the back seat no material or foam just springs no motor or trans side windows still there still roll up and down with window cranks but glass is broken front and back windshiels gone all moldings are there except rockers and pitchfork and the only rust is in the trunk doors open and close evenly and nice no slaming all the moldigs look real decent except around passenger tailights


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Oct 24 2008, 08:00 AM~11960960
> *what do you fellas think this is worth
> 
> 
> ...



From what I can tell, you might need a new hood, but car looks straight... ummm, my guess 8k to 10k since it has very little rust. I figure you would be rolling with another 10 or 15k a nice eight. Car does have a single peice bumper in the front, pitch forks are easy to find. That front spear, the rockers and the missing S trim might cost you a bit though. And if you want the 5th, you will need a different rear bumper. If you can the car for Cheaper than that, you are ahead of the game...just my 58 cents.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Oct 20 2008, 08:10 PM~11925363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU OUT THERE GEE, NOW THINK ABOUT NEW YRS BRO AND LETS ROLL.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 24 2008, 08:07 PM~11967328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 23 2008, 03:04 PM~11952413
> *Gotta see it again
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

the b"I"g on the block!!

























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 24 2008, 03:51 PM~11965746
> *IT'S BEEN TOUCHED ALITTLE  :biggrin:
> IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU OUT THERE GEE, NOW THINK ABOUT NEW YRS BRO AND LETS ROLL.
> *



PETE IS IT RIGHT ON NEW YEARS DAY?
AND WE'LL SEE WHATS UP CUZ I JUST MADE A DECISION A COUPLE OF DAYS AGO THAT IT MIGHT NOT BE READY


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Oct 17 2008, 09:13 PM~11899797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE......*


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

.


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Oct 25 2008, 04:06 PM~11972030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


For sale ?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Oct 25 2008, 04:06 PM~11972030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dirty but still sexy!


----------



## wax (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Oct 15 2008, 01:06 AM~11867406
> *congrates to chris rourke for all the awards 'perfect score' won! cant think of another car i believe deserves the awards like that car does. simply amazing. :worship:
> 
> 
> ...



what car club is this from???

or is it from a solo rider??????? see no plaque???


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Oct 25 2008, 04:09 PM~11972050
> *For sale ?
> *


SHOOT HIM AN OFFER :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wax_@Oct 25 2008, 06:18 PM~11972574
> *what car club is this from???
> 
> or is it from a solo rider??????? see no plaque???
> *



well he is from oldies c.c and the black 58 dark side has a plaque.....i dont know why no plaque on perfect score//


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wax_@Oct 25 2008, 06:18 PM~11972574
> *what car club is this from???
> 
> or is it from a solo rider??????? see no plaque???
> *


OLDIES EAST BAY


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 25 2008, 07:17 PM~11972902
> *well he is from oldies c.c and the black 58 dark side has a plaque.....i dont know why no plaque on perfect score//
> 
> 
> *


Plaque on display


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr+Oct 25 2008, 09:50 PM~11973077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:angry:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 25 2008, 06:26 PM~11972604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 25 2008, 07:50 PM~11973077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Oct 25 2008, 04:36 PM~11967623
> *the b"I"g on the block!!
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 26 2008, 06:27 PM~11974026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 25 2008, 06:50 PM~11973077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :tears:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Black Dynasty...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

nice cntr cap


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Oct 25 2008, 05:06 PM~11972030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Yesterday...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 27 2008, 10:16 AM~11983796
> *Yesterday...
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM..... :0 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 27 2008, 10:16 AM~11983796
> *Yesterday...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 20 2008, 07:09 AM~11916576
> *YUP  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


I TOOK THESE JUST FOR YOU SAM.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 27 2008, 05:33 PM~11987886
> *I TOOK THESE JUST FOR YOU SAM.
> 
> 
> ...


Man this car has everything..


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Aye I need some close ups of the Trailmaster flicks if anyone has them Please...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 27 2008, 05:33 PM~11987886
> *I TOOK THESE JUST FOR YOU SAM.
> 
> 
> ...


*POWER SEATS, POWER WINDOWS ..*


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Oct 27 2008, 05:33 PM~11987886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but thats not Original Power seats, not the Switch anywayz. 58 Impalas only had the front and back switch (forward and back).
Thats Sick that he made it look Stock though, bad ass.

 Power Seats, power windows, Autronic Eye, Tissue Dispenser, Dinsmore Compass, Vanity Mirrors, Trailmasters, WonderBar radio, Rear Fader Switch, DayNight Mirror, Parking Brake Signal, Deluxe Gas pedal, Hazards -not so much 58 but cool- spinners, connie kit, skirts, License plate Deluxe frames, not to mention a BAD ass license Plate! Damn.....Fully loaded.







THANKS FOR THE PICS PETE


----------



## EL WAGON (Oct 8, 2008)

looking to see how much you all think this beauty is worth has no engine or trans not much rust floors are solidos.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> looking to see how much you all think this beauty is worth has no engine or trans not much rust floors are solidos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL WAGON (Oct 8, 2008)

let me clarify this vehicle I'am trying to buy what would be a good price to pay for it the guy tried to put a vinyl to or something like that, and I think he invented with the fender spears this car is in another country


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL WAGON_@Oct 27 2008, 06:54 PM~11989632
> *looking to see how much you all think this beauty is worth has no engine or trans not much rust floors are solidos.
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR THE TRAILMASTERS?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 27 2008, 05:59 PM~11988916
> *Thanks man!  that car is clean!!!!
> OHHH YEAHHHH :biggrin:
> Yeah, but thats not Original Power seats, not the Switch anywayz.  58 Impalas only had the front and back switch (forward and back).
> ...


NOT A PROBLEM SAM  

THE CAR WAS LOADED UP THE ASS WITH ACCESSORIES, SUPER FUCKIN NICE!!! I SPOKE WITH THE OWNER (MEXICO), HE'S A REAL COOL GUY.


----------



## EL WAGON (Oct 8, 2008)

how much you think it will be a good price for me to pay for this car? you seem like a 58 pro just looking for some advise


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

its busy up in here :biggrin: 

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: low1, Double Ease, miaryder05, EL WAGON, POOHONTHABUMPER, nigdawg, ACE RAG SS, LastMinuteCustoms


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Oct 27 2008, 07:43 PM~11990310
> *its busy up in here  :biggrin:
> 
> 8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


NEEDS TO POST HIS 58 RAG


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

very nice  love the camera angle, the 8, and the red head
:thumbsup:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Someone PM'd me about a link I posted from craigslist. Here is the ad in its entirety with the link. It was re-listed. *Again, NOT my car*, just sharing the find. :biggrin: 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

283 engine. Powerglide Transmission. Beautiful Black Paint. Totally Restored. Dual Pipes. Power Front Disk Brakes. 2" Lowering Spindles In Front. Drives Good. [email protected] I can only respond on weekdays 8am - 4:30pm


----------



## MISTERDELEGANCE (Oct 17, 2008)

HIT ME UP IF ANY BODY NEEDS A TRAIL MASTER 1500.00


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTERDELEGANCE_@Oct 28 2008, 03:24 PM~11997505
> *
> 
> HIT ME UP IF ANY BODY NEEDS A TRAIL MASTER 1500.00
> *


I havent seen it like this, I've seen the one with the ridges and the one that El Petesass has.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 28 2008, 03:39 PM~11998235
> *I havent seen it like this, I've seen the one with the ridges and the one that El Petesass has.
> *


THE ONE WITH THE "RIDGES" IS A NOT A TRAIL MASTER, THE ONE ABOVE IS.


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 28 2008, 03:46 PM~11998311
> *THE ONE WITH THE "RIDGES" IS A NOT A TRAIL MASTER, THE ONE ABOVE IS.
> *


whats up pete, your rag 8 looks nice, im gonna have to shoot up to wasco for a cruise :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 27 2008, 11:34 PM~11990163
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE TRAILMASTERS?
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE IMPALA BATTERY BOX WITH THE DEER LOGO?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 28 2008, 07:46 PM~11998311
> *THE ONE WITH THE "RIDGES" IS A NOT A TRAIL MASTER, THE ONE ABOVE IS.
> *


THOSE RIBBED UNITS ARE "NU-VUE".


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/870696664.html


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1+Oct 28 2008, 04:39 PM~11998235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: 


The Trailmaster WAS a Chevy Accessory Option sold at the dealerships. The NuVue and others like it were aftermarket for "any" car.

Trailmasters generally are 3 to 5 times more money

The one that Pete has is also a Factory chevy offered accessory.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider+Oct 28 2008, 03:49 PM~11998348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES THEY ARE  



> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 28 2008, 07:43 PM~12000900
> *:yes:
> The Trailmaster WAS a Chevy Accessory Option sold at the dealerships.  The NuVue and others like it were aftermarket for "any" car.
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Well I just picked one up with the ridges for $50 in pretty good condition just dirty as hell. Mirro is sharp.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 27 2008, 08:16 AM~11983796
> *Yesterday...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn...I need to hurry my a$$ up and work on the 58 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Oct 29 2008, 06:13 PM~12010186
> *Damn...I need to hurry my a$$ up and work on the 58 :thumbsup:
> *


WORK ON WHAT BRO? YOUR 58 IS ALREADY SICK.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 29 2008, 03:43 PM~12008330
> *Well I just picked one up with the ridges for $50 in pretty good condition just dirty as hell.  Mirro is sharp.
> *


Thats a good ass price :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 29 2008, 05:28 PM~12010354
> *WORK ON WHAT BRO? YOUR 58 IS ALREADY SICK.
> *


I still need to work on the brakes.The front suspension/air ride/front disc conversion was a bitch,but I think I got that all sorted out.The motor runs,but still needs some work.Other than that I just need to get some spinners for my hubcaps  some fat whites and i'm good to go


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Oct 29 2008, 07:13 PM~12010186
> *Damn...I need to hurry my a$$ up and work on the 58 :thumbsup:
> *



I love the color you got for your car


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Here is one more my boy Ron sent me of that day... I wonder what I can do to Not see that back tire. Like that San Diego Black 58.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 29 2008, 07:28 PM~12010354
> *WORK ON WHAT BRO? YOUR 58 IS ALREADY SICK.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 30 2008, 05:19 AM~12013847
> *I love the color you got for your car
> *


I was going to say the same thing about your car :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1+Oct 30 2008, 06:22 AM~12013855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GET A ROOM ALREADY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 30 2008, 06:51 PM~12019838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 30 2008, 06:51 PM~12019838
> *
> GET A ROOM ALREADY!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Shit, Imma have to get a room after that pic! :cheesy:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 30 2008, 08:36 PM~12021230
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Taking pictures when im not looking huh..... :biggrin: ....


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 30 2008, 07:22 AM~12013855
> *Here is one more my boy Ron sent me of that day...  I wonder what I can do to Not see that back tire.  Like that San Diego Black 58.
> 
> 
> ...


You mean on the connie kit?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 30 2008, 07:22 AM~12013855
> *Here is one more my boy Ron sent me of that day...  I wonder what I can do to Not see that back tire.  Like that San Diego Black 58.
> 
> 
> ...


just c -notch it,on x frame cars you dont have to mess with the tunnel,trunk pan or floors.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 30 2008, 09:25 PM~12021887
> *just c -notch it,on x frame cars you dont have to mess with the tunnel,trunk pan or floors.
> *



Hmmmmmm. I'm gonna have mess with that.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 30 2008, 06:51 PM~12019838
> *:uh: I CAN'T WAIT TILL YOU RUN OUT OF PICS TO POST!!! YOUR 58 LOOKS DAMN GOOD CHE.  :angry:  :angry:
> :0  :0
> 
> ...



I love Impala Porn... :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 31 2008, 07:22 AM~12023854
> *I love Impala Porn...  :biggrin:
> *



:0 ..... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Oct 30 2008, 11:37 PM~12021249
> *Taking pictures when im not looking huh..... :biggrin: ....
> *


:no: Godamn that Pete Trejo.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 31 2008, 07:33 AM~12023923
> *:no: Godamn that Pete Trejo.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 30 2008, 04:51 PM~12019838
> *:
> GET A ROOM ALREADY!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 30 2008, 08:37 PM~12021257
> *You mean on the connie kit?
> *


No I don't want to see the back the tire.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

alright the last one..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Oct 31 2008, 10:38 AM~12023966
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Oct 30 2008, 07:36 PM~12021230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(in spanish) QLC!!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

when she first arrived


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Oct 31 2008, 01:09 PM~12027355
> * when she first arrived
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 THATS WHEN I WAS TESTING OUT THE SPOTTIE :cheesy: :biggrin: 


THANKS FUCKER, NOW SEND ME ALL THE PICS YOU HAVE FROM THAT NIGHT!!! :angry:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 31 2008, 04:24 PM~12028444
> *:0  :0 THATS WHEN I WAS TESTING OUT THE SPOTTIE  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> THANKS FUCKER, NOW SEND ME ALL THE PICS YOU HAVE FROM THAT NIGHT!!!  :angry:
> *



Thats a perfect thang for biatches when you're crusing around... you can be like 

 aye yo.... you there, how you doing girrrrrllll...

:cheesy: _who meeeeeeee_

No bitch :angry: .... the one I got MY SPOLIGHT ON... :uh:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 1 2008, 07:22 AM~12025773
> *alright the last one..
> 
> 
> ...


badass!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 31 2008, 04:24 PM~12028444
> *:0  :0 THATS WHEN I WAS TESTING OUT THE SPOTTIE  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> THANKS FUCKER, NOW SEND ME ALL THE PICS YOU HAVE FROM THAT NIGHT!!!  :angry:
> *


fuck that!!! they are my pics


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 31 2008, 03:18 PM~12028814
> *Thats a perfect thang for biatches when you're crusing around... you can be like
> 
> aye yo.... you there, how you doing girrrrrllll...
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 30 2008, 09:36 PM~12021230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man that rag in the background looks bad @ss


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1+Oct 31 2008, 04:18 PM~12028814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FIXED IT FOR YOU  ITS MY BOY PETES CAR FROM "LIFESTYLE"


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 1 2008, 12:51 PM~12033566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn....this fool just wont stop showing off! :biggrin:

Keep'em coming bro


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 1 2008, 01:47 PM~12034177
> *Damn....this fool just wont stop showing off! :biggrin:
> 
> Keep'em coming bro
> *


HAHAHA, I'M TRYING TO GET ON YOUR LEVEL SAM  

NO MORE PICS FOR A WHILE, I HAVE HER ALL COVERED UP.  


HOW TO PROTECT YOUR 58 IMPALA WITH CALIFORNIA COVERS


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 2 2008, 07:48 AM~12033168
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> :uh: DAMN JEW!!!  :angry:
> FIXED IT FOR YOU    ITS MY BOY PETES CAR FROM "LIFESTYLE"
> ...


my favourite 61  :worship:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 1 2008, 03:57 PM~12034522
> *HAHAHA, I'M TRYING TO GET ON YOUR LEVEL SAM
> 
> NO MORE PICS FOR A WHILE, I HAVE HER ALL COVERED UP.
> ...



Let me take a look outside.....nope, no cal covers, only LateGreat chevs. :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 1 2008, 05:13 PM~12035225
> *Let me take a look outside.....nope, no cal covers, only LateGreat chevs. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: NOW WHOS THE SHOW OFF :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 1 2008, 06:13 PM~12035225
> *Let me take a look outside.....nope, no cal covers, only LateGreat chevs. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 1 2008, 03:51 PM~12033566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 1 2008, 04:13 PM~12035225
> *Let me take a look outside.....nope, no cal covers, only LateGreat chevs. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 1 2008, 06:18 PM~12035247
> *:angry: NOW WHOS THE SHOW OFF :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Shit, I wish. Then I _Would_ be at your level.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 1 2008, 07:22 PM~12035889
> *Shit, I wish.  Then I Would be at your level.
> *


HAHAHA, THATS FUNNY SAM.   

I'M JUST A PEON COMPARED TO YOU MR 58 RAG.......


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 1 2008, 08:28 PM~12035925
> *HAHAHA, THATS FUNNY SAM.
> 
> I'M JUST A PEON COMPARED TO YOU MR 58 RAG.......
> *


dont hide em divide em homie... all them rags you need to share em... :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 1 2008, 07:41 PM~12036035
> *dont hide em divide em homie... all them rags you need to share em... :biggrin:
> *


WE NEED MORE "JOHNNY SALTERS" IN THE THIS TOPIC


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

HEY PETE HERES THE NEW LAYLOW 58 MAKEOVER ''DEE AMERICAN DREAM'' PHOTO SHOOT...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 2 2008, 01:18 AM~12037510
> *HEY PETE HERES THE NEW LAYLOW 58 MAKEOVER ''DEE AMERICAN DREAM'' PHOTO SHOOT...
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: and im talkin bout the GIRL! said it about the car along time ago


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 2 2008, 12:18 AM~12037510
> *HEY PETE HERES THE NEW LAYLOW 58 MAKEOVER ''DEE AMERICAN DREAM'' PHOTO SHOOT...
> 
> 
> ...


MAN HUEY WHY YOU GOTTA SHOW ME THAT BRO? I FUCKIN WANT THAT CAR SO BAD!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 2 2008, 10:20 AM~12038729
> *MAN HUEY WHY YOU GOTTA SHOW ME THAT BRO? I FUCKIN WANT THAT CAR SO BAD!!!
> *


that car has wires and hydros pete
you wouldnt know how to act


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Nov 2 2008, 12:39 PM~12039405
> *that car has wires and hydros pete
> you wouldnt know how to act
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Nov 2 2008, 12:39 PM~12039405
> *that car has wires and hydros pete
> you wouldnt know how to act
> *


 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143+Nov 2 2008, 11:39 AM~12039405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY RY AND SAM, DON'T INSTIGATE AND GET THIS GUY ALL EXCITED :angry: :angry:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 2 2008, 01:45 PM~12039762
> *HEY RY AND SAM, DON'T INSTIGATE AND GET THIS GUY ALL EXCITED :angry:
> *


Wires and hydros?

I think there's a 58 in there somewhere....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 2 2008, 12:57 PM~12039840
> *Wires and hydros?
> 
> I think there's a 58 in there somewhere....
> ...


 :0 I SEE IT :0


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 1 2008, 06:13 PM~12035225
> *Let me take a look outside.....nope, no cal covers, only LateGreat chevs. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
WTF?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 2 2008, 06:34 PM~12042022
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> WTF?
> *


YES!!! A FLOCK OF 58 RAGOOS


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 1 2008, 11:48 AM~12033168
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> :uh: DAMN JEW!!!  :angry:
> FIXED IT FOR YOU    ITS MY BOY PETES CAR FROM "LIFESTYLE"
> ...


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Nov 2 2008, 06:55 PM~12042203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CAN SOME ONE TELL ME WHY THE CRUISERS SKIRTS ON THE H/T 58 POINT UPWARD COMPARED TO THE BLUE RAG?

I NOTICE THAT ON ALLOT OF RAGS, I WANT MY CRUISERS TO FIT LIKE THE BLUE RAGS.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 2 2008, 07:55 PM~12042210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 2 2008, 07:47 PM~12042129
> *YES!!! A FLOCK OF 58 RAGOOS
> *



i count 12 cars...............are you telling me thats 12 x 58 rags?
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 2 2008, 08:13 PM~12042381
> *
> CAN SOME ONE TELL ME WHY THE CRUISERS SKIRTS ON THE H/T 58 POINT UPWARD COMPARED TO THE BLUE RAG?
> 
> ...



for me it dempends on how the braket was locked on... I had the same issue.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 2 2008, 08:13 PM~12042381
> *
> CAN SOME ONE TELL ME WHY THE CRUISERS SKIRTS ON THE H/T 58 POINT UPWARD COMPARED TO THE BLUE RAG?
> 
> ...


It just the way its mounted. Che is right, the way its locked down and the positioning of the front-under bracket. The foxcrafts fit real nice in the rear were the torpedo and the gills are, but not so much on the front, they seem almost too short... The front bracket has to go Over the Rocker molding and its visible. here are some pics, sorry shitty camera phone, but you'll get the idea. Besides, you prolly already know this and all these questions are Just a Test :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 1 2008, 03:57 PM~12034522
> *HAHAHA, I'M TRYING TO GET ON YOUR LEVEL SAM
> 
> NO MORE PICS FOR A WHILE, I HAVE HER ALL COVERED UP.
> ...




hmmmmmmmmm how much was that cover....and is it any good?


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 3 2008, 04:02 PM~12049679
> *hmmmmmmmmm how much was that cover....and is it any good?
> *



I was going to ask the same question and also what size did you order to clear the continental kit? I'm thinking about ordering these for a few of my rides.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister+Nov 2 2008, 08:13 PM~12042989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THESE CAR COVERS, THE UNDER CAR COVER IS THE "PLUSH WEAVE" BUT YOU HAVE TO SPECIFY IT HAS A CONTI KIT (if you have one), THIS ONE CAME OUT TO $300 AND SOME CHANGE.
http://www.calcarcover.com/cover_find2.aspx


THE "ZERUST" ANTI-RST STORAGE BAG IS 12'6"x19'6" WITH THE INNER SOFT LINING. THIS ONE WAS JUST A LITTLE UNDER $500.
http://www.calcarcover.com/product.aspx?id=76&cid=

THEY'RE WELL WORTH IT.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Love the color on this one :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 3 2008, 05:38 PM~12051167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAY CORAL IF I'M NOT MISTAKEN.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 3 2008, 06:53 PM~12051308
> *CAY CORAL IF I'M NOT MISTAKEN.
> *


Clean up your PM box! :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 3 2008, 07:42 PM~12052587
> *Clean up your PM box! :cheesy:
> *


CLEANED!!!


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/carsfo...ala/732918.html :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Nov 3 2008, 08:31 PM~12053198
> *http://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/carsfo...ala/732918.html :0
> *


Looks like a deal at that price. :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Nov 3 2008, 09:31 PM~12053198
> *http://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/carsfo...ala/732918.html :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 4 2008, 01:55 PM~12050739
> * IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY, ALL BUT (1) IS A 58
> 
> *


share them around homie :wave: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 4 2008, 10:37 AM~12048697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


finally some more pics! i love this car!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 3 2008, 03:54 PM~12042199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is v-maxs 58 juiced?? :dunno:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: THE PETE-STA, *locorider, Impalacracker*
:0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Nov 3 2008, 10:32 PM~12053919
> *finally some more pics! i love this car!
> *


thanks 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

THE "ZERUST" ANTI-RST STORAGE BAG IS 12'6"x19'6" WITH THE INNER SOFT LINING. THIS ONE WAS JUST A LITTLE UNDER $500.
http://www.calcarcover.com/product.aspx?id=76&cid=

THEY'RE WELL WORTH IT. 

This post has been edited by THE PETE-STA: Today, 08:50 PM 




Pete, thanks for the info. So this size of storage bag fits your car okay with the continental kit?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frosty_@Nov 3 2008, 10:06 PM~12054320
> *THE "ZERUST" ANTI-RST STORAGE BAG IS 12'6"x19'6" WITH THE INNER SOFT LINING. THIS ONE WAS JUST A LITTLE UNDER $500.
> http://www.calcarcover.com/product.aspx?id=76&cid=
> 
> ...


YES SIR, PERFECT WITH PLENTY OF ROOM


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

why are you putting it away? or is that just how it lives?


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 4 2008, 07:38 PM~12054476
> *why are you putting it away?  or is that just how it lives?
> *


hey andrew how many 58 drop tops do you know of in NZ?

i know of one.. its red on some shit wires and i think the number plate's sexy 58.. you know of anymore?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 3 2008, 11:48 PM~12052654
> *CLEANED!!!
> *


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 3 2008, 05:55 PM~12050739
> *
> I LOVE THESE CAR COVERS, THE UNDER CAR COVER IS THE "PLUSH WEAVE" BUT YOU HAVE TO SPECIFY IT HAS A CONTI KIT (if you have one), THIS ONE CAME OUT TO $300 AND SOME CHANGE.
> http://www.calcarcover.com/cover_find2.aspx
> ...



So about 800 pesos.... I think I can build a pretty nice car port for about a "G" and slowly cover the walls :biggrin: I did that already once..


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 3 2008, 02:37 PM~12048697
> *It just the way its mounted.  Che is right, the way its locked down and the positioning of the front-under bracket.  The foxcrafts fit real nice in the rear were the torpedo and the gills are, but not so much on the front, they seem almost too short...  The front bracket has to go Over the Rocker molding and its visible.  here are some pics, sorry shitty camera phone, but you'll get the idea.  Besides, you prolly already know this and all these questions are Just a Test  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister+Nov 3 2008, 10:38 PM~12054476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH A LITTLE OVER $800


----------



## LowRider Mike (Aug 7, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Nov 4 2008, 10:48 AM~12057002
> *nice
> *


----------



## WagonLuver (Nov 1, 2008)

not an impala but sedan delivery
























Big Block Impala Vert


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Nov 4 2008, 01:14 AM~12054776
> *hey andrew how many 58 drop tops do you know of in NZ?
> 
> i know of one.. its red on some shit wires and i think the number plate's sexy 58.. you know of anymore?
> *



none that i know of
no-one in this country has that much money :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
i just saw a 59 tho that the guy has spent between 200-300 k on so far (NZ dollars that is) :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 4 2008, 09:31 PM~12064472
> *none that i know of
> no-one in this country has that much money  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i just saw a 59 tho that the guy has spent between 200-300 k on so far (NZ dollars that is)  :0
> *


How many NZ per US dollars?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 4 2008, 09:33 PM~12064519
> *How many NZ per US dollars?
> *



NZ$ 300,000 = nearly US$ 200,000
theres a lot of people spending that kind of money on their cars here but usually hotrods and muscle cars not classic chevys


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 5 2008, 05:31 PM~12064472
> *none that i know of
> no-one in this country has that much money  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i just saw a 59 tho that the guy has spent between 200-300 k on so far (NZ dollars that is)  :0
> *


wow thats a lot of money!! i cant wait to see that

maybe ill own the second 58 rag in NZ :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 4 2008, 09:39 PM~12064656
> *NZ$ 300,000 = nearly US$ 200,000
> theres a lot of people spending that kind of money on their cars here but usually hotrods and muscle cars not classic chevys
> *


So about $1.5NZ to $1US, 

whats the cost of living? how much NZs $ you need a month to live comfortably, -not rich- but you know, have a house, a car, etc....


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 4 2008, 09:58 PM~12065008
> *So about $1.5NZ to $1US,
> 
> whats the cost of living? how much NZs $ you need a month to live comfortably, -not rich- but you know, have a house, a car, etc....
> *



haha that was a joke about no-one here having enough money for a 58 rag. Classic collectors def have the money but Lowriders here wouldnt spend that much. Pretty young person sport here.

hard to tell what cost of living tho, good time to spend US dollars here bro. Itll buy you a shitload unlike a few months ago when the difference was much better for us.

wrong forum for this but you asked - (in US dollars)

house 3 beds city - 425,000
house 3 bed suburbs - 300,000
house 3 beds country 180,000
car small GM - 18,000
car big GM 40,000
beer - 24 coronas - 35
CD - 20
Gas - 4.50 gal
TV 28 inch sony lcd - 500
big mac - 2.75
supermarket - 70 per week
coffee - 1.80
mint 64 impala - 27,000

all depend what youre into and what your job is.
come on down bro and bring your cars with you 
not worth leaving now you got a decent president :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WagonLuver_@Nov 4 2008, 03:34 PM~12060431
> *not an impala but sedan delivery
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: MAN THAT CAR LOOKS HORRIBLE WITH OUT THE SIDE TRIM. :uh:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 5 2008, 01:04 AM~12067107
> *:uh: MAN THAT CAR LOOKS HORRIBLE WITH OUT THE SIDE TRIM. :uh:
> *


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

has anyone ever seen a 58 doing pretty good inches hopping?are they heavier than the other impalas


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Need 1958 impala trunk hinges for a hard top


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 5 2008, 01:04 AM~12067107
> *:uh: MAN THAT CAR LOOKS HORRIBLE WITH OUT THE SIDE TRIM. :uh:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Pm me if you wanna make an offer on this 58...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Nov 5 2008, 01:45 PM~12071451
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that looks great with the color in the guards like that
what color is the interior?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 5 2008, 12:55 PM~12071523
> *that looks great with the color in the guards like that
> what color is the interior?
> *


IT'S A VERY NICE TAN COLOR.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Nov 5 2008, 11:33 AM~12070217
> *Need 1958 impala trunk hinges for a hard top
> *


I got some on a 4 door not sure if there the same.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Nov 5 2008, 10:26 AM~12069624
> *has anyone ever seen a 58 doing pretty good inches hopping?are they heavier than the other impalas
> *


Its got an X frame and its one of the lightest impalas 58 through 64.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 5 2008, 09:11 PM~12075848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man, another fool that Just Wont stop showing off.... :biggrin: 

You and Petesta need 58 rehab, 58 step program, Find Jesus Brothers, 58s IS the DEVILS!!!! Once you gettem in you, theres no turning back! not even an exorcism will help....trust me, find Jesus, ala, Quetzalcoalt, SOMEONE!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 5 2008, 09:11 PM~12075848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn! is the conti kit strong enough to hold the body up? how many jacks are under there?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Nov 4 2008, 09:47 PM~12064804
> *wow thats a lot of money!! i cant wait to see that
> 
> *



heres some crappy photos i took on my cellphone

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12067246


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64+Nov 5 2008, 08:11 PM~12075848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU A FOOL SAM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 6 2008, 03:32 AM~12078101
> *:0  :0 I'M JEALOUS!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU A FOOL SAM!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I know of a nice car to trade for that right in So. Cal


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 5 2008, 11:32 PM~12078101
> *:0  :0 I'M JEALOUS!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU A FOOL SAM!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



You fucking leave in BOONIES..... :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Nov 6 2008, 12:38 PM~12079520
> *You fucking leave in BOONIES..... :uh:
> *


Leaving or living? Sounds like some Trejo shit to me. :dunno:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 6 2008, 08:43 AM~12079548
> *Leaving or living?  Sounds like some Trejo shit to me. :dunno:
> *


Neither........it's LEAVE..... :uh: 

you LEAVE in the boonies..."SPANGLISH" you would't know about that...MOVE ON.... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Nov 6 2008, 01:29 PM~12079840
> *Neither........it's LEAVE..... :uh:
> 
> you LEAVE in the boonies..."SPANGLISH"  you would't know about that...MOVE ON.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Nov 6 2008, 08:36 AM~12079507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: YES, "THE BOONIES" IS WHERE I STAY ******!!!



> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Nov 6 2008, 08:43 AM~12079548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 6 2008, 12:34 PM~12081391
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :uh: ....Its OK if you like those kind of cars.. :uh: 































:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Nov 6 2008, 08:04 PM~12085151
> * :uh: ....Its OK if you like those kind of cars.. :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Sweet~~ :cheesy:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Nov 6 2008, 07:04 PM~12085151
> * :uh: ....Its OK if you like those kind of cars.. :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 6 2008, 08:36 AM~12079507
> *I know of a nice car to trade for that right in So. Cal
> *




SSSHHH  

Imma get Pete Sta drunk again, and get em to sell it to me :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 7 2008, 04:02 AM~12087859
> *SSSHHH
> 
> Imma get Pete Sta drunk again, and take advantage of him while he's vulnerable. :0  :0
> *


:ugh:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 6 2008, 11:32 PM~12087743
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *



WHY YOU MAD... :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Nov 7 2008, 12:17 PM~12089301
> *WHY YOU MAD... :dunno:
> *


He drank too much Trejo lastnight.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Nov 7 2008, 12:02 AM~12087859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SIPPIN ON THAT TREJO HAD ME LEANIN, OOOOOOOO WEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Heads up


















:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

can anyone tell me how much a 348 out of a 58 is worth it has the dual carb intake but no carbs? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> Heads up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Nov 7 2008, 08:16 PM~12095414
> *can anyone tell me how much a 348 out of a 58 is worth it has the dual carb intake but no carbs? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Maybe $100.00...So i will hook you up and give you $125.00.... :biggrin:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Nov 7 2008, 09:24 PM~12095483
> *Maybe $100.00...So i will hook you up and give you $125.00.... :biggrin:
> *



yeah right :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 7 2008, 09:23 PM~12095480
> *
> your 59 loco? is that a silver/drak gray? kinda looks purple/tope a little never really seen that color combo
> *


'06 Infinity Gray and black


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Sweet pair Loco. uffin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Nov 7 2008, 09:16 PM~12095414
> *can anyone tell me how much a 348 out of a 58 is worth it has the dual carb intake but no carbs? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dual carbs? thats not 58.
What are the numbers on the block? Get the ones in the back, and the ones on the head stamping pad or suffix numbers, -they are stamped on a pad located on the front of the passenger side cylinder head


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 7 2008, 10:16 PM~12095923
> *'06 Infinity Gray and black
> 
> 
> ...



jealous?..........me? :0 
damn!
which one do you like the best?
guess its the 58? seeing you got the hella collection


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Nov 7 2008, 09:16 PM~12095414
> *can anyone tell me how much a 348 out of a 58 is worth it has the dual carb intake but no carbs? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like you might have found yourself a 409 if the intake is for dual four barrel carbs. Definitely worth way more than a 348.


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Nov 8 2008, 12:01 AM~12096867
> *Sounds like you might have found yourself a 409 if the intake is for dual four barrel carbs. Definitely worth way more than a 348.
> *


i think he mean three duces :biggrin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 7 2008, 08:56 PM~12094779
> *Heads up
> 
> 
> ...


Good god almighty thats a fuckin sweet pic


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 7 2008, 07:56 PM~12094779
> *Heads up
> 
> 
> ...


My Lord.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 7 2008, 05:56 PM~12094779
> *Heads up
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 7 2008, 07:56 PM~12094779
> *Heads up
> 
> 
> ...


wow

bad ass pic you are a lucky man  :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> > Heads up
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

clean


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Nov 8 2008, 10:36 PM~12102972
> *clean
> 
> 
> ...


LOS ANGELES C.C


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Nov 8 2008, 11:36 PM~12102972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 9 2008, 07:38 PM~12102985
> *LOS ANGELES C.C
> *


i was wondering what plaque that was.. damn thats clean


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Nov 8 2008, 11:34 PM~12103308
> *i was wondering what plaque that was.. damn thats clean
> *


  THAT BLACK EIGHT IS JUST STRAIGHT FUCKIN GANGSTER LIKE A MUTHA, IT'S EVEN NICER IN PERSON.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 9 2008, 12:56 AM~12103408
> * THAT BLACK EIGHT IS JUST STRAIGHT FUCKIN GANGSTER LIKE A MUTHA, IT'S EVEN NICER IN PERSON.
> *



any links to other pics?
im a fan o the black 58, i much prefer chris rourkes black over the blue 
i wanna see that 58 from the side :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 9 2008, 12:21 AM~12103544
> *any links to other pics?
> im a fan o the black 58, i much prefer chris rourkes black over the blue
> i wanna see that 58 from the side  :0
> *


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Nov 8 2008, 09:32 AM~12098268
> *i think he mean three duces :biggrin:
> *


just looked up the numbers it is a 409 from a 64 to 65 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

does anyone no where i could find a 58 front seat?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 9 2008, 03:56 AM~12103408
> * THAT BLACK EIGHT IS JUST STRAIGHT FUCKIN GANGSTER LIKE A MUTHA, IT'S EVEN NICER IN PERSON.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 8 2008, 10:56 PM~12103408
> * THAT BLACK EIGHT IS JUST STRAIGHT FUCKIN GANGSTER LIKE A MUTHA, IT'S EVEN NICER IN PERSON.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Nov 9 2008, 07:22 AM~12104160
> *does anyone no where i could find a 58 front seat?
> *


THERE'S ONE ON EBAY RIGHT NOW.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 9 2008, 10:14 PM~12103745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 9 2008, 02:14 AM~12103745
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you cant just show 1, if youve got more - post em  
or tell us where we can see more :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 7 2008, 08:56 PM~12094779
> *Heads up
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!!! Very nice a 58 and a 59 side to side!


----------



## LowRider Mike (Aug 7, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 27 2008, 09:54 PM~11990446
> *NEEDS TO POST HIS 58 RAG
> *


LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS - Houston, TX


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Nov 10 2008, 12:29 PM~12114435
> *LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS - Houston, TX
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rag


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Nov 10 2008, 05:29 PM~12114435
> *LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS - Houston, TX
> 
> 
> ...


Mississippi Queen :cheesy:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Nov 10 2008, 02:29 PM~12114435
> *LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS - Houston, TX
> 
> 
> ...


wow bruce!!!!! very nice......load up them doors in tha trunk and head this way..lol lol


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Nov 10 2008, 01:29 PM~12114435
> *LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS - Houston, TX
> 
> 
> ...



lol thats the car i won on ebay and dude sold it to you and lied to me said he sold it local then cried when i left him negative feedback! Nice car man kinda glad it fell through on our end cuz prices are dropping like crazy out here on cars!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=32&t=441290


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Nov 11 2008, 02:43 PM~12126753
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i have to say "in my opinion" before anything i say anymore on here, it offends too many people  
IMO you gotta have the big ol skirts and dem truspokes man, they make a 58 :0 :0 :0 

damn those 2 pics are killa


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Nov 11 2008, 02:43 PM~12126753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammm vics ''tangerine dream'' he still has this car was getting a lil make over ..


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

DAMN!!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Nov 12 2008, 01:27 AM~12133033
> *DAMN!!
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: that looks like my kinda garage


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 11 2008, 08:23 PM~12130768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one has always been on of my favorites.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Nov 11 2008, 12:43 PM~12126753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 11 2008, 09:23 PM~12130768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Nov 9 2008, 12:56 PM~12105096
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Hey did you get that visor Mr Impala was selling? I seen you were interested.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Before......








After.......








Now the fun part.....install!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Nov 12 2008, 04:22 PM~12136979
> *Before......
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE WORK


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Nov 12 2008, 01:27 AM~12133033
> *DAMN!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: is that Impalacracker car in background?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 12 2008, 05:13 PM~12138289
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  is that Impalacracker car in background?
> *


yes it i... and heres the pic fuzz took with his phone he sent me..


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 12 2008, 05:21 PM~12138360
> *yes it i... and heres the pic fuzz took with his phone he sent me..
> 
> 
> ...



wow, forget the girl............what shop is that?
or is it someones personal garage? :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Nov 12 2008, 12:18 PM~12136944
> *Hey did you get that visor Mr Impala was selling? I seen you were interested.
> *


Nah...I was tempted,but i'm saving up for some cruisers :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 12 2008, 05:30 PM~12138435
> *wow, forget the girl............what shop is that?
> or is it someones personal garage?  :biggrin:
> *


thats BOWTIE CONNECTION...

:cheesy:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 12 2008, 06:17 PM~12138973
> *thats BOWTIE CONNECTION...
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



which one, isnt there a couple?


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Nov 12 2008, 06:30 PM~12138440
> *Nah...I was tempted,but i'm saving up for some cruisers :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 12 2008, 06:26 PM~12139077
> *which one, isnt there a couple?
> *


the real one :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Nov 12 2008, 02:22 PM~12136979
> *Before......
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :0


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 12 2008, 04:13 PM~12138289
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  is that Impalacracker car in background?
> *


 :yes: going down to check it out tomorrow, hang with the homies and look at a couple 58 rag projects too to get rollin on next. :biggrin: Should be a good day!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Nov 12 2008, 09:52 PM~12141413
> *:yes:  going down to check it out tomorrow, hang with the homies and look at a couple 58 rag projects too to get rollin on next.  :biggrin:  Should be a good day!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 looks close to being done? when you think it will be ready so ya can post some completed pics? 58 goin to be OG or lolo?


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 13 2008, 01:13 PM~12138289
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  is that Impalacracker car in background?
> *


i didnt realise that but i thought that was a cleannnn 60 :0

cant wait to see it done, and to see his 58... baller


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 13 2008, 04:45 PM~12140582
> *the real one  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 12 2008, 08:59 PM~12141490
> *:0  :0  :0  looks close to being done? when you think it will be ready so ya can post some completed pics? 58 goin to be OG or lolo?
> *


tripple black all OG... well, maybe some black Zeniths  .


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Los Angeles CC 58 line up


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 10 2008, 05:34 PM~12116991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tangerine Dream, I remember seeing this car way back. It could hit the streets today and still clown.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

i really really want a 58 now
looks like i need to be rich as a mutha tho
you all lucky buggers   
much respect


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

maybe not?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars-Trucks...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Nov 12 2008, 12:27 AM~12133033
> *DAMN!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

ooh man petes gonna hurt his wrist now..


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 13 2008, 12:12 AM~12142853
> *ooh man petes gonna hurt his wrist now..
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I gotta step it up.... enough of this driving a project 58.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 13 2008, 12:03 AM~12142790
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This car is just so fucking sick....it makes me sick... DAM!!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Nov 12 2008, 11:41 PM~12141992
> *Los Angeles CC 58 line up
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass pic


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: locorider, THE PETE-STA

watup :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 13 2008, 09:35 AM~12144655
> *This car is just so fucking sick....it makes me sick... DAM!!!!
> *


X2 uffin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms+Nov 10 2008, 01:29 PM~12114435-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHATS UP SAM? I CREEP AROUND IN HERE IN EVERY NOW AND THEN FROM MY BLACKJACK. :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Its almost embarrassing to post pics after all this baaaad ass rides you keep posting in here....Damn


All I gotta say is LOWRIDING Y QUE? 











Daily driver mannnn


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 13 2008, 08:06 PM~12150729
> *Its almost embarrassing to post pics after all this baaaad ass rides you keep posting in here....Damn
> All I gotta say is LOWRIDING Y QUE?
> 
> ...



Look at the Dens just chilling on the dash....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 13 2008, 07:06 PM~12150729
> *Its almost embarrassing to post pics after all this baaaad ass rides you keep posting in here....Damn
> All I gotta say is LOWRIDING Y QUE?
> 
> ...


IT MUST BE NICE TO HAVE A "1958 CHEVROLET IMPALA CONVERTIBLE" AS A DAILY DRIVER.

SAM'S BALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLIN!!! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 14 2008, 08:07 AM~12155126
> *Look at the Dens just chilling on the dash....
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i might as well throw this one in here also


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 15 2008, 10:07 AM~12157973
> *i might as well throw this one in here also
> 
> 
> ...


youre my idol twotonz :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2008, 12:07 PM~12157973
> *i might as well throw this one in here also
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Nov 14 2008, 01:15 PM~12158034
> *youre my idol twotonz  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

more pics twotonz


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 14 2008, 07:14 PM~12160464
> *more pics twotonz
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1+Nov 14 2008, 09:07 AM~12155126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Shit I Wish!!!!
Its a daily cuz I got no other cars to drive, Imma have to put a hitch on it to tow my trailer-home since Im getting evicted off the Walmart Parkinglot! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 14 2008, 07:31 PM~12161127
> *:biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Shit I Wish!!!!
> ...


HAHAHA LIES I TELL YOU, LIES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=44159


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

THESE WERE TAKIN AT THE OCT 08 POMONA SWAPMEET BY X-MAN. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 15 2008, 09:36 AM~12164943
> *THESE WERE TAKIN AT THE OCT 08 POMONA SWAPMEET BY X-MAN.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Nov 14 2008, 07:43 PM~12160730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know where this car is.....tried to buy it...


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 15 2008, 05:29 PM~12166787
> *i know where this car is.....tried to buy it...
> *


Do tell,do tell,wa hoppen???????????


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 15 2008, 11:36 AM~12164943
> *THESE WERE TAKIN AT THE OCT 08 POMONA SWAPMEET BY X-MAN.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

I think they would have figuered it out since it says XaviertheXMAN.com on the lower right side of the picture :uh: [/b]





:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Nov 17 2008, 10:59 AM~12179417
> *
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh: I think they would have figuered it out since it says XaviertheXMAN.com on the lower right side of the picture  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Nov 16 2008, 09:02 PM~12177235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass pic


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 17 2008, 09:59 AM~12179993
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Nov 17 2008, 01:56 PM~12181079
> *:dunno:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 17 2008, 12:03 PM~12181142
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Nov 17 2008, 02:14 PM~12181245
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :guns: :nono: :loco: :rant:


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Jun 13 2006, 11:46 AM~5600918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 22 2006, 10:27 AM~5473206
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Any one got a picture of this 58 with an image closer to the door. I want to see how he put on his spot light.


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*TTT*_


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 17 2008, 12:22 PM~12181322
> *:guns:  :nono:  :loco:  :rant:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Nov 17 2008, 08:46 PM~12185299
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 17 2008, 07:13 PM~12185600
> *
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 17 2008, 02:53 PM~12182134
> *Any one got a picture of this 58 with an image closer to the door.  I want to see how he put on his spot light.
> *


That almost looks like a NuVue one, is that the one your doing?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Nov 17 2008, 12:13 PM~12180708
> *Bad ass pic
> *


 :yes:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Nov 17 2008, 09:35 PM~12185845
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 17 2008, 02:53 PM~12182134
> *Any one got a picture of this 58 with an image closer to the door.  I want to see how he put on his spot light.
> *


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 17 2008, 08:57 PM~12186120
> *That almost looks like a NuVue one, is that the one your doing?
> *


Yes, I picked one up at an irristable price.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 18 2008, 08:41 AM~12189431
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh so you have your side view and then the NuVue. I was going to take the side view all tegether... 

Thanks for the picture.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Oct 29 2006, 02:44 PM~6467768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Here is another.. First stime I saw this car I focused on the mirror.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Feb 3 2007, 02:49 PM~7165989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 18 2008, 11:19 AM~12190882
> *Yes, I picked one up at an irristable price.
> *


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 21 2008, 09:33 AM~12220266
> *
> *


Any pics of your 58 with the spotlamp yet?


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 23 2008, 03:02 PM~12236390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 23 2008, 02:55 PM~12236632
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN THE BUMPER KIT ON THIS ONE, IT WAS BANGIN!!!

NOT A GOOD PIC. :angry:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 24 2008, 07:13 AM~12241055
> *YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN THE BUMPER KIT ON THIS ONE, IT WAS BANGIN!!!
> 
> NOT A GOOD PIC.  :angry:
> *


yea HER bumper kit looks like something that i would bang


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 24 2008, 11:22 AM~12242264
> *yea HER bumper kit looks like something that i would bang
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 24 2008, 10:22 AM~12242264
> *yea HER bumper kit looks like something that i would bang
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 13 2008, 01:35 AM~9931092
> *speechless :worship:
> 
> 
> ...



does anyone know where this car is from and whats the color :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

From the Oldies picnic this past weekend. More on my site. Link in signature.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Nov 26 2008, 05:11 AM~12252672
> *does anyone know where this car is from and whats the color :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i think its Groupe or Klique car so it'd be best to ask in one of their threads.. the owner's on here but i cant remember this name


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 10 2006, 01:17 PM~6541715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: still love this pic


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

did anyone ever get this one and fix it up?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 25 2008, 12:01 PM~12254236
> *From the Oldies picnic this past weekend. More on my site. Link in signature.
> 
> 
> ...



You know... those fat whits don't look bad on these old Impalas..... gives it that bombish look.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Look at Traffics 58 getting a little something.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 25 2008, 07:34 PM~12257003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BEAUTIFUL BLUE........


----------



## Sonny P (Oct 2, 2008)

I didn't see this topic earlier, here are some of my '58 images from shows earlier this year:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 25 2008, 06:04 PM~12257304
> *I didn't see this topic earlier, here are some of my '58 images from shows earlier this year:
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL PICS!!!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 26 2008, 02:04 PM~12257304
> *I didn't see this topic earlier, here are some of my '58 images from shows earlier this year:
> 
> 
> ...


wow, great photos :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 26 2008, 01:30 PM~12256962
> *You know... those fat whits don't look bad on these old Impalas.....  gives it that bombish look.
> *


fat whites = :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 25 2008, 06:04 PM~12257304
> *I didn't see this topic earlier, here are some of my '58 images from shows earlier this year:
> 
> *



Nice pics


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 25 2008, 04:04 PM~12257304
> *I didn't see this topic earlier, here are some of my '58 images from shows earlier this year:
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRider Mike (Aug 7, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Mar 5 2008, 10:31 PM~10101468
> *
> 
> 
> ...



_* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
T :nicoderm: T :nicoderm: T*_


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 26 2008, 08:52 AM~12262896
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bahaha... The dog is surfing the 58 :biggrin:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 26 2008, 08:52 AM~12262896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like george bush driving


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

i fucking love 58s!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Nov 26 2008, 05:50 PM~12267963
> *i fucking love 58s!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


HARD NOT TO!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: locorider, THE PETE-STA

YO!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

HAPPY TURKEY DAY 58 LOVERS


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 26 2008, 06:15 PM~12268665
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: locorider, THE PETE-STA
> 
> ...


 :0 HAHA, WHATS UP BIG SAM? 


HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE 58 FANS.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

happy thanks giving fellas!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

NICE :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 28 2008, 02:06 AM~12280087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Nov 25 2008, 08:11 AM~12252672
> *does anyone know where this car is from and whats the color :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



thats the car i was telling you about today my mechanic did some work on it, belongs to Pancho from LosAngeles CC


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 29 2008, 09:19 PM~12291306
> *thats the car i was telling you about today my mechanic did some work on it, belongs to Pancho from LosAngeles CC
> *


ooohhhhhh I was wondering where that car went. :0


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

IF IM NOT MISTAKEN, PANCHOS CAR IS THE CORAL COLOR


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Nov 30 2008, 05:11 PM~12296538
> *IF IM NOT MISTAKEN, PANCHOS CAR IS THE CORAL COLOR
> *


CAY CORAL


----------



## BIG PANCHO LA C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)

*Big Pancho's 58 Hard Top*

View My Video

<embed width="440" height="420" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://v4.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=zmxpuf&s=4">


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANCHO LA C.C._@Nov 30 2008, 07:58 PM~12297497
> *Big Pancho's 58 Hard Top
> 
> View My Video
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANCHO LA C.C._@Nov 30 2008, 06:58 PM~12297497
> *Big Pancho's 58 Hard Top
> 
> View My Video
> ...



manuel said you drove it home!!!! i wasnt that brave to drive my 62 homie from his house a little to far without a hood!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANCHO LA C.C._@Nov 30 2008, 07:58 PM~12297497
> *Big Pancho's 58 Hard Top
> 
> View My Video
> ...


Very Nice...


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

some old school ads. :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeHFErgTYfg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7drbYbUyLk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWCw3eDrt_c&feature=related


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANCHO LA C.C._@Nov 30 2008, 06:58 PM~12297497
> *Big Pancho's 58 Hard Top
> 
> View My Video
> ...


58 LOOKS VERY NICE FRANK, GOOD TO SEE YOU ON HERE.

WE NEED MORE PICS OF THAT BEAUTIFUL 58.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANCHO LA C.C._@Nov 30 2008, 05:58 PM~12297497
> *Big Pancho's 58 Hard Top
> 
> View My Video
> ...




























Damn...Bad Ass 58 :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 2 2008, 07:02 PM~12316979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! thats my car... :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Question?

I've got 14/6 Daytons all the way around on my car, but I still manage to hit on the right side a bit. I want to roll on 13 by 7 next, but I'm wondering if you guys had to cut the rear end to make them fit? My car lays to the ground so I'm wondering if that my be my issue.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

hno: hno:   :0 :0 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 3 2008, 10:01 PM~12330262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: might as well post the rest of the chrome undies


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## OG HUSTLER (Nov 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 4 2008, 12:04 AM~12331497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone have a picture of 3 karat a arms,.,.,.i heard they are engraved and airbrushed,.,.thanks.,,.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 3 2008, 10:01 PM~12330262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This equals bags of shit been thrown at people.... on fire. :biggrin: That work looks fucking HARD bro  .... my 2Cents


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Sorry double post. :uh:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 4 2008, 04:52 PM~12335747
> *This equals bags of shit been thrown at people.... on fire. :biggrin:  That work looks fucking HARD bro   .... my 2Cents
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 4 2008, 01:52 PM~12335747
> *This equals bags of shit been thrown at people.... on fire. :biggrin:  That work looks fucking HARD bro   .... my 2Cents
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:
Cant wait to see that 58 done....


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 4 2008, 04:28 PM~12337575
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> Cant wait to see that 58 done....
> *


thanks guys, been working hard on the body, gonna be posting some pics of the belly painted soon,and my zeniths getting engraved..


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 4 2008, 06:41 PM~12339228
> *  thanks guys, been working hard on the body, gonna be posting some pics of the belly painted soon,and my zeniths getting engraved..
> *


 :0 :0 

I'M GONNA SELL MY 58 NOW, JOHNNY'S GONNA BE CLOWNING ALL EIGHT RAGS. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 4 2008, 09:49 PM~12340879
> *:0  :0
> 
> I'M GONNA SELL MY 58 NOW, JOHNNY'S GONNA BE CLOWNING ALL EIGHT RAGS.  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


I know bro, I dont even want to think about it! 

58 rags for sale!!! 2 for 1, fire sale, salter sale..... :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 4 2008, 09:07 PM~12341065
> *I know bro, I dont even want to think about it!
> 
> 58 rags for sale!!! 2 for 1, fire sale, salter sale..... :biggrin:
> *


INCLUDE MINE SAM, 3 FOR 2, I'LL EVEN THROW IN A $10K MAIL IN REBATE.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Dec 2 2008, 04:50 AM~12300920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## alaska (Dec 7, 2007)

looking for a chrome 605 steering gear box for my 58 impala, anybody?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 4 2008, 10:25 PM~12341211
> *INCLUDE MINE SAM, 3 FOR 2, I'LL EVEN THROW IN A $10K MAIL IN REBATE.
> *



I wouldn't be cought dead in one now :angry: fucked up the whole curve. Tito, I will not be riding shot gun anymore.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 5 2008, 03:15 PM~12346761
> *I wouldn't be cought dead in one now :angry: fucked up the whole curve.  Tito, I will not be riding shot gun anymore.
> *


Damn Salters... :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 5 2008, 06:48 PM~12348528
> *Damn Salters... :biggrin:
> *


come on now homies..you guys high class compared to my junk..... thanks for all tha props.... im trying to get this rag going.... all these clean 58 rags on here are giving me motivation :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 5 2008, 06:55 PM~12348574
> *come on now homies..you guys high class compared to my junk.....  thanks for all tha props.... im trying to get this rag going.... all these clean 58 rags on here are giving me motivation :thumbsup:
> *


didnt mean to leave out ponchos coral hardtop... man that ride is hard! when i seen it ...i was like................ i want a hardtop too... cant fool around with tha visor.....


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

i hope this picture looks decent,its from a cell phone.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 5 2008, 07:18 PM~12348754
> *i hope this picture looks decent,its from a cell phone.
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats hott johnny


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 5 2008, 08:22 PM~12349311
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thats hott johnny
> *


thanks andrew :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 5 2008, 05:18 PM~12348754
> *i hope this picture looks decent,its from a cell phone.
> 
> *


Damn...Bad ass


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

hot! :biggrin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Thanks again Sam! Gunna shine this bad boy up real good :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Dec 6 2008, 08:24 AM~12352794
> *Thanks again Sam! Gunna shine this bad boy up real good :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

love the pics some bad ass rides ......... :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Dec 6 2008, 10:24 AM~12352794
> *Thanks again Sam! Gunna shine this bad boy up real good :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sam is the man! 

Anyone want a real rusty 58 vert? but has all convert part for conversion and i evne have a doner car for the conversion


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Dec 6 2008, 10:24 AM~12352794
> *Thanks again Sam! Gunna shine this bad boy up real good :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Dec 6 2008, 10:24 AM~12352794
> *Thanks again Sam! Gunna shine this bad boy up real good :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


No problem, thanks to you too! :cheesy:
I cant believe how fast that got there! wow


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 5 2008, 07:18 PM~12348754
> *i hope this picture looks decent,its from a cell phone.
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Dec 6 2008, 09:24 AM~12352794
> *Thanks again Sam! Gunna shine this bad boy up real good :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Dec 6 2008, 09:24 AM~12352794
> *Thanks again Sam! Gunna shine this bad boy up real good :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 7 2008, 06:46 PM~12360893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn pete....nice house :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 7 2008, 03:07 PM~12361013
> *damn pete....nice house :biggrin:
> *


HAHA, THAT'S A COUNTRY CLUB.


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 7 2008, 04:55 PM~12361336
> *HAHA, THAT'S A COUNTRY CLUB.
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP PETE!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Dec 7 2008, 04:33 PM~12361587
> *WHATS UP PETE!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT'S UP DUKES?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Damn Pete--I love that shit!....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 5 2008, 06:18 PM~12348754
> *i hope this picture looks decent,its from a cell phone.
> 
> *



saw it in person today looks nice


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 7 2008, 02:55 PM~12361336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 7 2008, 06:43 PM~12362229
> *saw it in person today looks nice
> *


wo nowback up,,,,, you did what??? did they look cool?????


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 7 2008, 03:46 PM~12360893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man pete simply beautiful!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 7 2008, 03:46 PM~12360893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PETE ONLY DRIVES THE RAG TO THE COUNTRY CLUB, FRONT ROW RAG PARKING ONLY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 7 2008, 03:46 PM~12360893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ballin azz nicca


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *locorider*, gangsta_nikes


:nicoderm:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat+Dec 7 2008, 05:12 PM~12361932-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT ME BRO, I'M ABOUT TO CHANGE MY SCREEN NAME TO "PENNY PINCHING PETE-STA".


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 7 2008, 03:55 PM~12361336
> *HAHA, THAT'S A COUNTRY CLUB.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking for some old rich folks to roll? :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Dec 7 2008, 07:18 PM~12363436
> *Looking for some old rich folks to roll?  :0
> *


HAHA, YEAH. YOU'RE PROBABLY NOT OLD, BUT YOU'RE RICH, WANNA ROLL? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 7 2008, 08:09 PM~12363317
> *THANKS D.D.R, I APPRECIATE IT.
> WHAT'S UP BRO? HOW THEM HUBS LOOKIN? :cheesy:
> OH STOP IT JOHNNY, YOU JUST WANNA MAKE A SMALL TIMER LIKE MYSELF FEEL GOOD FOR THE HOLIDAYS DON'T YOU? :biggrin:
> ...


bro if owning a rag eight like that is small time, iwould love to see the BIG timers...lol


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 7 2008, 07:32 PM~12363612
> *bro if owning a rag eight like that is small time, iwould love to see the BIG timers...lol
> *


YOU SEE HIM IN THE MIRROR EVERY MORNING WHEN BRUSHING YOUR TEETH.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 7 2008, 08:09 PM~12363317
> *NOT ME BRO, I'M ABOUT TO CHANGE MY SCREEN NAME TO "PENNY PINCHING PETE-STA".
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 



> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Dec 7 2008, 08:18 PM~12363436
> *Looking for some old rich folks to roll?  :0
> *


"Sponsers"



> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 7 2008, 08:32 PM~12363612
> *bro if owning a rag eight like that is small time, iwould love to see the BIG timers...lol
> *


dont you remember they had some hit songs a few years back


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 7 2008, 06:09 PM~12363317
> *WHAT'S UP BRO? HOW THEM HUBS LOOKIN? :cheesy:
> *


What's up Pete :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 7 2008, 04:55 PM~12361336
> *HAHA, THAT'S A COUNTRY CLUB.
> 
> 
> ...


You know if I put my thumb up to cover the roof and skwint my eyes a bit.......................................... it almost looks like my car :0 .........  yea right. :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 7 2008, 10:03 PM~12364846
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> "Sponsers"
> dont you remember they had some hit songs a few years back
> *


oh yea i remember lol lol


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 7 2008, 08:09 PM~12363317
> *THANKS D.D.R, I APPRECIATE IT.
> WHAT'S UP BRO? HOW THEM HUBS LOOKIN? :cheesy:
> OH STOP IT JOHNNY, YOU JUST WANNA MAKE A SMALL TIMER LIKE MYSELF FEEL GOOD FOR THE HOLIDAYS DON'T YOU? :biggrin:
> ...


THE ONLY REASON PETE PARKS IN THE HANDICAP IS SO HE DONT HAVE TO CARRY HIS CLUBS THAT FAR TO THE COURSE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 7 2008, 07:27 PM~12363541
> *HAHA, YEAH. YOU'RE PROBABLY NOT OLD, BUT YOU'RE RICH, WANNA ROLL?  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm old and broke :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Thats twice now that you RANKED out.... :angry:

you know who im talking to.... :angry:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

more photos :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 7 2008, 03:46 PM~12360893












Damnnnn Petesta got this shit on lock! :0 

you're so polytically correct even your pad gots a Handicap Parking spot :biggrin: 
Must be for all the old timers you buy your rides from......


:cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

What do you guys think?? I like the OG painted look, but then again.....


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

i agree. i like the painted look. seems to flo. just goes to show that more chrome isnt always better.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

:0 58s :0


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

both look good, but chrome looks best IMO


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Dec 9 2008, 09:37 PM~12385330
> *both look good, but chrome looks best IMO
> *


x2


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

where do i start on this one?


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 9 2008, 05:08 PM~12383582
> *What do you guys think??  I like the OG painted look, but then again.....
> 
> 
> ...


I also prefer the OG painted look :thumbsup: 
but then again...must be nice to have a choice :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I sat and though about it also........................chrome is what I decided


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

cant deside :around: :around:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 9 2008, 09:53 PM~12385519
> *where do i start on this one?
> 
> 
> ...



Clean it out and inventory what you need. Thats what I would do.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks alot....i need alot....lols


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Painted


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

love the rags im jealous


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 9 2008, 07:08 PM~12383582
> *What do you guys think??  I like the OG painted look, but then again.....
> 
> 
> ...



painted if the car was a different colour, chrome with a white car


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 9 2008, 10:08 PM~12383582
> *What do you guys think??  I like the OG painted look, but then again.....
> 
> 
> ...





The MENTOS FRESHMAKER look is always best in my book.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 13 2008, 01:35 AM~9931092
> *speechless :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN LOOKS NICE !! 
I LIKE THAT COLOR COMBO........*


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

58 from Japan :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> 58 from Japan :thumbsup:
> /quote]
> 
> Thats badass


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

beautiful 8s


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Dec 12 2008, 09:30 PM~12417071
> *58 from Japan :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !!*


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Dec 13 2008, 05:30 PM~12417071
> *58 from Japan :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats amazing!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 14 2008, 02:29 AM~12425604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THE LOWER A-ARMS ON DARKSIDE ALMOST LOOK LIKE THEY GOT NEON LIGHTS!!
BAD ASS DETAILS!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 7 2008, 04:46 PM~12360893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 No shark fins :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

damit!!! that silver 58 from Japan is soo clean. im diggn the silver!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Dec 14 2008, 06:49 PM~12429297
> *damit!!! that silver 58 from Japan is soo clean. im diggn the silver!!! :biggrin:
> *



I think it's 49 Gold


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:0 then im diggn the gold


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Dec 12 2008, 09:30 PM~12417071
> *58 from Japan :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

A few more from Japan


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Dec 15 2008, 11:39 PM~12442272
> *A few more from Japan
> 
> 
> ...



I need to get a visor. :uh:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 16 2008, 03:16 PM~12447366
> *I need to get a visor.  :uh:
> *


Visors look good, but your 58 dont need it man.....its real nice as is.
When you gonna post pics of the spots?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Dec 15 2008, 11:39 PM~12442272
> *A few more from Japan
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 16 2008, 01:16 PM~12447366
> *I need to get a visor.  :uh:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Dec 12 2008, 09:30 PM~12417071
> *58 from Japan :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 15 2008, 04:39 PM~12437279
> *I think it's 49 Gold
> *


what is 49 gold


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 17 2008, 08:29 AM~12454764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 16 2008, 03:16 PM~12447366
> *I need to get a visor.  :uh:
> *


let me know when your ready..... :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 17 2008, 01:19 PM~12456291
> *let me know when your ready..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 16 2008, 04:17 PM~12447954
> *Visors look good, but your 58 dont need it man.....its real nice as is.
> When you gonna post pics of the spots?
> *


X2


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

HERE FOR SALE IS 58 IMPALA...CAR IS LOCATED IN PHOENIX AZ...ITS USED AS A DAILY DRIVER AROUND TOWN...COMES WITH OG SPOTLIGHT...OG POWER BRAKES AND OG FADER ON THE DASH...PM ME IF INTERESTED SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY PLEASE LOWBALLERS F**K OFF.....DONT WASTE MY TIME...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 17 2008, 08:13 PM~12460141
> *HERE FOR SALE IS 58 IMPALA...CAR IS LOCATED IN PHOENIX AZ...ITS USED AS A DAILY DRIVER AROUND TOWN...COMES WITH OG SPOTLIGHT...OG POWER BRAKES AND OG FADER ON THE DASH...PM ME IF INTERESTED SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY PLEASE LOWBALLERS F**K OFF.....DONT WASTE MY TIME...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 17 2008, 10:29 AM~12454764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 17 2008, 08:13 PM~12460141
> *HERE FOR SALE IS 58 IMPALA...CAR IS LOCATED IN PHOENIX AZ...ITS USED AS A DAILY DRIVER AROUND TOWN...COMES WITH OG SPOTLIGHT...OG POWER BRAKES AND OG FADER ON THE DASH...PM ME IF INTERESTED SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY PLEASE LOWBALLERS F**K OFF.....DONT WASTE MY TIME...
> 
> 
> ...


It has the nice looking spotlight.....I know Im gonna catch hell for this.............the Trailmasters are sorry!


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RagtopPete, THE PETE-STA

:wave:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Dec 18 2008, 02:38 PM~12467795
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RagtopPete, THE PETE-STA
> 
> ...


WHAT'S UP BIG HOMIE? YOU READY FOR THE END OF THE YEAR?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

WHAT UP BIG PETE!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 18 2008, 07:41 PM~12469949
> *WHAT UP BIG PETE!! :biggrin: :wave:
> *


X2


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*ANY PICS OF THIS ??*


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 17 2008, 08:13 PM~12460141
> *HERE FOR SALE IS 58 IMPALA...CAR IS LOCATED IN PHOENIX AZ...ITS USED AS A DAILY DRIVER AROUND TOWN...COMES WITH OG SPOTLIGHT...OG POWER BRAKES AND OG FADER ON THE DASH...PM ME IF INTERESTED SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY PLEASE LOWBALLERS F**K OFF.....DONT WASTE MY TIME...
> 
> 
> ...



nice!!!!! Good Luck Playa!!!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 18 2008, 06:41 PM~12469949
> *WHAT UP BIG PETE!! :biggrin: :wave:
> *


HAHA, "*BIG* PETE" YOU STAND 6' 10" AND YOU'RE CALLING ME "BIG", I'M 6' 1" AND I FELT LIKE A LITTLE GIRL STANDING NEXT TO YOU RY. :biggrin: 

WHAT'S UP BRO, HOW'S EVERYTHING? 



> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 18 2008, 10:05 PM~12472416
> *X2
> *


WHAT'S UP SAM, HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU AND THE FAM.  



I TOOK THE EIGHT FOR A LITTLE DRIVE TODAY.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 20 2008, 12:37 PM~12483558
> *HAHA, "BIG PETE" YOU STAND 6' 10" AND YOU'RE CALLING ME "BIG", I'M 6' 1" AND I FELT LIKE A LITTLE GIRL STANDING NEXT TO YOU RY.  :biggrin:
> 
> WHAT'S UP BRO, HOW'S EVERYTHING?
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE DAY FOR A ROLL IN THE 8!! FUCK ANY DAY IS A NICE DAY FOR A ROLL IN A 58 RAG,LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 20 2008, 11:41 AM~12483576
> *:biggrin:  NICE DAY FOR A ROLL IN THE 8!! FUCK ANY DAY IS A NICE DAY FOR A ROLL IN A 58 RAG,LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 20 2008, 10:41 AM~12483576
> *:biggrin:  NICE DAY FOR A ROLL IN THE 8!! FUCK ANY DAY IS A NICE DAY FOR A ROLL IN A 58 RAG,LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

[/quote]
nice petesta


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 20 2008, 12:41 PM~12483576
> *:biggrin:  NICE DAY FOR A ROLL IN THE 8!! FUCK ANY DAY IS A NICE DAY FOR A ROLL IN A 58 RAG,LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry bro, Imma have to disagree with you on that one..........

I need studded 520s snow tires just to go to Walmart! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Oh, wait, you cali boyz dont even know what studded tires are :angry:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 20 2008, 12:37 PM~12483558
> *HAHA, "BIG PETE" YOU STAND 6' 10" AND YOU'RE CALLING ME "BIG", I'M 6' 1" AND I FELT LIKE A LITTLE GIRL STANDING NEXT TO YOU RY.  :biggrin:
> 
> WHAT'S UP BRO, HOW'S EVERYTHING?
> ...


little girl... :0 shit he must be a big mofo!

WATUP PETESTA!!!! got an Ace yet?

cool Vid


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 20 2008, 09:26 PM~12486771
> *little girl... :0  shit he must be a big mofo!
> 
> WATUP PETESTA!!!! got an Ace yet?
> ...


YUP!!! RYAN IS A HUGE DUDE AND HE ISN'T FAT, THANK GOD HE'S MY FRIEND. :biggrin: 
HE NEEDS TO BE IN THE WWF ALONG WITH BATISTA, HE'S PROBABLY BIGGER THAN BATISTA.  


IM JUST CHILLIN SAM, HOW ARE YOU?

I THINK I PASSED ON A FEW ACE RAGS ALREADY, I KINDA LOST INTEREST IN THEM, I'M PROBABLY GONNA BUY ANOTHER 60 H/T NEXT YEAR AND BUILD IT AS A LOWROD.  

LIKE MY YELLOW ONE, BUT ALLOT BETTER AND BILLET WHEELS.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 20 2008, 09:22 PM~12486740
> *Sorry bro, Imma have to disagree with you on that one..........
> 
> I need studded 520s snow tires just to go to Walmart!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


WHAT'S SNOW? :biggrin: :biggrin: IT'S RAG WEATHER OUT RIGHT NOW.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 20 2008, 08:22 PM~12486740
> *Sorry bro, Imma have to disagree with you on that one..........
> 
> I need studded 520s snow tires just to go to Walmart!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

This is what december in hawaii looks like  









Though i'm not complaining,it must be nice to have snow during the holidays :biggrin:


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 20 2008, 11:22 PM~12486740
> *Sorry bro, Imma have to disagree with you on that one..........
> 
> I need studded 520s snow tires just to go to Walmart!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


you keep that 58 indoors ya hear..........walmart can wait....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 21 2008, 01:10 PM~12490202
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Aye I need the frame off that rolling frame of that 4 door. :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 21 2008, 01:18 PM~12490646
> *Aye I need the frame off that rolling frame of that 4 door. :0
> *


IT'S GONE CHE, IT SOLD WITH THE RAG.  MY INTENTIONS WERE TO HOOK YOU UP WITH IN IN THE FIRST PLACE,I KNEW YOU NEEDED ON, BUT PLANS TOOK A DIFFERENT ROUTE, SORRY BRO.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Dec 21 2008, 01:08 PM~12490188
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> This is what december in hawaii looks like
> ...


you rub in that island weather AND have a 59 in the pic too!! your a cruel man eric!! :biggrin: lol


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 21 2008, 01:10 PM~12490202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT 4 DOOR LOOKS REAL FAMILIAR BROTHER!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 20 2008, 10:22 PM~12486740
> *Sorry bro, Imma have to disagree with you on that one..........
> 
> I need studded 520s snow tires just to go to Walmart!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


OK OK, SO YOU JUST BACK IT OUT OF THE GARAGE AND ROLL IT BACK IN, THAT WILL WORK :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 17 2008, 08:13 PM~12460141
> *HERE FOR SALE IS 58 IMPALA...CAR IS LOCATED IN PHOENIX AZ...ITS USED AS A DAILY DRIVER AROUND TOWN...COMES WITH OG SPOTLIGHT...OG POWER BRAKES AND OG FADER ON THE DASH...PM ME IF INTERESTED SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY PLEASE LOWBALLERS F**K OFF.....DONT WASTE MY TIME...
> 
> 
> ...


sold today for 18 stacks.........


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 21 2008, 05:26 PM~12491857
> *sold today for 18 stacks.........
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 21 2008, 04:24 PM~12491830
> *THAT 4 DOOR LOOKS REAL FAMILIAR BROTHER!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH, IT WAS ONCE YOURS :biggrin: .  THANK YOU FOR THE GREAT DEAL ON IT BRO.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 21 2008, 03:26 PM~12491857
> *sold today for 18 stacks.........
> *


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 21 2008, 03:23 PM~12491819
> *you rub in that island weather AND have a 59 in the pic too!! your a cruel man eric!! :biggrin: lol
> *


Along with the nice island weather comes one of the highest rent & gas prices 
in the nation  But that is the price of paradise


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Dec 21 2008, 01:02 PM~12490144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know!!! thats about all I can _really_ do.... fkn snow, I'll be quiet when its here, but I'll be talking when its gone :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 21 2008, 12:02 PM~12490144
> *YUP!!! RYAN IS A HUGE DUDE AND HE ISN'T FAT, THANK GOD HE'S MY FRIEND.  :biggrin:
> HE NEEDS TO BE IN THE WWF ALONG WITH BATISTA, HE'S PROBABLY BIGGER THAN BATISTA.
> IM JUST CHILLIN SAM, HOW ARE YOU?
> ...


All Black with a 572... 
:thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 21 2008, 05:33 PM~12493024
> *Not really.....I guess if you grew up with it you'd like it, but I didnt.  My kids like it though.
> by the way....you a bastard too! :biggrin: nothing personal man, I just wish it was nice weather outhere too :cheesy:
> *


No worries :biggrin: I hear that a lot :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 22 2008, 09:12 AM~12490209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant belive you sold this


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Dec 21 2008, 09:22 PM~12495089
> *cant belive you sold this
> *


I MADE $23K OFF THAT DEAL AND BOUGHT THIS ONE, NOW CAN YOU BELIEVE? :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 21 2008, 08:39 PM~12495281
> *I MADE $23K OFF THAT DEAL AND BOUGHT THIS ONE, NOW CAN YOU BELIEVE? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 21 2008, 09:39 PM~12495281
> *I MADE $23K OFF THAT DEAL AND BOUGHT THIS ONE, NOW CAN YOU BELIEVE? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


$23K :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec+Dec 21 2008, 09:53 PM~12495428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIR, I DIDN'T PUT $1 INTO THE CAR.  BUT THE CAR WAS WELL WORTH THE MONEY, NATHAN GOT HIMSELF ONE HELL OF SOLID 58 RAG.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 20 2008, 10:22 PM~12486740
> *Sorry bro, Imma have to disagree with you on that one..........
> 
> I need studded 520s snow tires just to go to Walmart!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 damn i hate snow


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 21 2008, 10:39 PM~12495281
> *I MADE $23K OFF THAT DEAL AND BOUGHT THIS ONE, NOW CAN YOU BELIEVE? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I do


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 21 2008, 11:14 PM~12495629
> *:0 damn i hate snow
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :rant: :angry:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 22 2008, 02:48 PM~12501124
> *I do
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 21 2008, 10:39 PM~12495281
> *I MADE $23K OFF THAT DEAL AND BOUGHT THIS ONE, NOW CAN YOU BELIEVE? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/967680168.html
2 58 impala 4dr parts cars for $700


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 22 2008, 08:45 PM~12503236
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/967680168.html
> 2 58 impala 4dr parts cars for $700
> *


 :0 :0 "WILL TRADE FOR GUNS"


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

taking my 58 home.....     







:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 22 2008, 08:32 PM~12504500
> *taking my 58 home.....
> 
> 
> ...


 Welcome to the club :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

yuppers....


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 22 2008, 10:32 PM~12504500
> *taking my 58 home.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 22 2008, 08:06 PM~12503483
> *:0  :0  "WILL TRADE FOR GUNS"
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Dec 21 2008, 04:08 PM~12490188
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> This is what december in hawaii looks like
> ...


That's a real cool pic  :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Dec 23 2008, 07:24 PM~12511417
> *:biggrin:
> *



When you bustin yours out :0 
makes me nervous seeing you in here .....gonna shuttem downnnnnnnnnnnnn hno:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

SOMEONE POST MORE PICS!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

GREAT PICS!!!!!!! DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 22 2008, 06:39 PM~12495281
> *I MADE $23K OFF THAT DEAL AND BOUGHT THIS ONE, NOW CAN YOU BELIEVE? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 lucky man


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Merry XMas 58 Junkies


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 23 2008, 09:56 PM~12512793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is my homie Chucks,still looks good after 14 years.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 24 2008, 10:01 AM~12517310
> *Merry XMas 58 Junkies
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 23 2008, 08:59 PM~12512837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

merry christmas lowriders
we get it day earlier down the bottom of the world
cheers


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 22 2008, 03:48 PM~12501124
> *I do
> 
> 
> ...


THIS GUY!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 24 2008, 12:01 PM~12517310
> *Merry XMas 58 Junkies
> 
> 
> ...



I knew I was getting one for Christmas


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 24 2008, 11:01 AM~12517310
> *Merry XMas 58 Junkies
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 24 2008, 12:14 PM~12517445
> *this is my homie Chucks,still looks good after 14 years.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 24 2008, 12:01 PM~12517310
> *Merry XMas 58 Junkies
> 
> 
> ...


LEAVE THE BOW OFF OF IT SAM, ILL TAKE JUST LIKE THAT!!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 25 2008, 08:01 AM~12517310
> *Merry XMas 58 Junkies
> 
> 
> ...


right back at ya :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 25 2008, 08:19 PM~12522593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love this car! :0 :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Dec 25 2008, 12:07 AM~12522772
> *i love this car!  :0  :worship:  :biggrin:
> *


IT'S FOR SALE


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Love the color on this one........... pure 50's :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 25 2008, 01:11 AM~12522787
> *IT'S FOR SALE
> *


MERRY CHRISTMAS BIG PETE :biggrin: HOPE SANTA WAS GOOD TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY BROTHER!! :biggrin: BIG RY


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 25 2008, 10:50 AM~12524398
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS BIG PETE :biggrin:  HOPE SANTA WAS GOOD TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY BROTHER!! :biggrin:  BIG RY
> *


MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AN YOUR FAMILY ALSO RY, SANTA HAS BEEN MORE THAN GENEROUS TO MY FAMILY THIS CHRISTMAS, THE KIDS ARE GOING CRAZY.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 25 2008, 11:54 AM~12524423
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AN YOUR FAMILY ALSO RY, SANTA HAS BEEN MORE THAN GENEROUS TO MY FAMILY THIS CHRISTMAS, THE KIDS ARE GOING CRAZY.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

airbag(crash cushion) tryouts on a 58 




 :roflmao: did it hurt :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Dec 25 2008, 06:46 PM~12527009
> *airbag(crash cushion) tryouts on a 58
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

"IT FELT LIKE A FEATHER"


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 25 2008, 01:11 AM~12522787
> *IT'S FOR SALE
> *



where is it for sale, here or ebay?? :0 :0


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 25 2008, 09:45 AM~12524343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Holidays Pete


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister+Dec 26 2008, 12:42 AM~12529286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO YOU TO ERIC.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56+Dec 25 2008, 07:46 PM~12527009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice Spokes


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Dec 25 2008, 06:46 PM~12527009
> *airbag(crash cushion) tryouts on a 58
> 
> 
> ...


Love those old school clips. :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Dec 1 2008, 08:50 AM~12300920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn 58 clean any1 got pics of tha interrior


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...m/photo_01.html

uffin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

TTT for 2009 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 25 2008, 10:45 AM~12524343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

VIC'S TANGERINE DREAM








:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Dec 31 2008, 04:29 PM~12572119
> *VIC'S TANGERINE DREAM
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, check out the OG 520s....  


Happy New Year


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

"uni-control system" car


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Dec 31 2008, 02:29 PM~12572119
> *VIC'S TANGERINE DREAM
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Dec 31 2008, 10:28 AM~12569797
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BIG DOG, IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU TODAY AT THE PICNIC.  






MAN OH MAN WERE THERE AN ASS LOAD OF 58H/T AND RAGS AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC.....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 2 2009, 12:05 AM~12582134
> *THANKS BIG DOG, IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU TODAY AT THE PICNIC.
> MAN OH MAN WERE THERE AN ASS LOAD OF 58H/T AND RAGS AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC.....
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

any pics???


----------



## alaska (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

PetsSta puttin it down at the Majestics show. and Pete headin to tha Shaw :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Must be nice to roll a 58 rag :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dontre_@Jan 1 2009, 10:12 PM~12582183
> *any pics???
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 2 2009, 09:32 AM~12584016
> *PetsSta puttin it down at the Majestics show. and Pete headin to tha Shaw :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jan 2 2009, 10:11 AM~12584303
> *Here's a few from the Majestic's CC picnic pic topic
> pics taken by 909vert63 & ricndaregal
> 
> ...


58 heaven :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 2 2009, 08:32 AM~12584016
> *PetsSta puttin it down at the Majestics show. and Pete headin to tha Shaw :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 2 2009, 09:32 AM~12584016
> *PetsSta puttin it down at the Majestics show. and Pete headin to tha Shaw :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 MAN I WASN'T PUTTIN ANYTHING DOWN OUT THERE, MY 58 WAS AT THE BOTTOM OF THE FOOD CHAIN BRO   

THERE WHERE SOME AMAZING EIGHTS OUT THERE, LETS NOT LEAVE OUT "LOS ANGELES" CAR CLUB NOW, THEY CAME THROUGH 18 STRONG........

AS SOON AS AUGIE GIVES ME MY DAMN CAMERA BACK I'LL POST THEM UP.  

THANKS FOR THE PICS BRANDON.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 2 2009, 01:53 PM~12585436
> *:0  :0 MAN I WASN'T PUTTIN ANYTHING DOWN OUT THERE, MY 58 WAS AT THE BOTTOM OF THE FOOD CHAIN BRO
> 
> THERE WHERE SOME AMAZING EIGHTS OUT THERE, LETS NOT LEAVE OUT "LOS ANGELES" CAR CLUB NOW, THEY CAME THROUGH 18 STRONG........
> ...


  

Lets see the Pics :cheesy:


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jan 2 2009, 10:11 AM~12584303
> *Here's a few from the Majestic's CC picnic pic topic
> pics taken by 909vert63 & ricndaregal
> 
> ...


thanks nice pics nice rides im jealous as fuk! wish i could come down there


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dontre_@Jan 2 2009, 04:40 PM~12587691
> *thanks nice pics nice rides im jealous as fuk! wish i could come down there
> *


Wish I could have been there too  
I'm stuck on a little rock in the middle of the pacific ocean


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

QUICK FIRE SALE!!!!!

Ebay item 200294570870	

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...fromZR40QQfviZ1



I mean snow sale :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jan 2 2009, 06:04 PM~12587839
> *Wish I could have been there too
> I'm stuck on a little rock in the middle of the pacific ocean
> *



not allowed to the US .....how do i join this 58 club u guys got going ?...i have a rusty 63 rag if that helps......j/k u guys have some nice rides


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 2 2009, 01:53 PM~12585436
> *:0  :0 MAN I WASN'T PUTTIN ANYTHING DOWN OUT THERE, MY 58 WAS AT THE BOTTOM OF THE FOOD CHAIN BRO
> 
> THERE WHERE SOME AMAZING EIGHTS OUT THERE, LETS NOT LEAVE OUT "LOS ANGELES" CAR CLUB NOW, THEY CAME THROUGH 18 STRONG........
> ...


tell that 
TELL THAT FUCKER TO GIVE IT BACK NOW!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jan 2 2009, 07:04 PM~12587839
> *Wish I could have been there too
> I'm stuck on a little rock in the middle of the pacific ocean
> *


uhhhh.....I think_ THAT_ Rock is usually called PARADISE 
Rolling in a 58, besides them sharks I think you got it made bro! :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

how hilarious is this guy...........good photos :uh: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars-Trucks...8#ht_783wt_1542

just noticed its the same one as above, too funny


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 2 2009, 06:46 PM~12588193
> *QUICK FIRE SALE!!!!!
> 
> Ebay item  200294570870
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

This ebay iteam is not to far from the house. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-1959-C...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:0 :cheesy: 

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ME :biggrin: THESE FUCKERS ARE PRISTINE.........


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 4 2009, 01:24 PM~12602464
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ME :biggrin: THESE FUCKERS ARE PRISTINE.........
> ...


Nice cruisers. Great find.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 4 2009, 02:50 PM~12603227
> *Nice cruisers. Great find.
> *


THANKS TED  

THESE ARE O.G SKIRTS, THE OLD GUY THAT HAD THEM HAS A CASHMERE BLUE H/T IDENTICAL TO MY RAG AND HE SPRAY PAINTED ONE TO MOCK IT UP ON HIS CAR, THESE HAVE NEVER BEEN USED OR INSTALLED ON A CAR, I GOT A GREAT DEAL ALSO.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 4 2009, 03:50 PM~12603227
> *Nice cruisers. Great find.
> *


Yes sir, I second that!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

pretty soon ill be robs58


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 4 2009, 05:40 PM~12604189
> *pretty soon ill be robs58
> *


Better hurry and cop that AZ license plate...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 4 2009, 02:24 PM~12602464
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ME :biggrin: THESE FUCKERS ARE PRISTINE.........
> ...


 :0 :0 doing big thangs!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: that will really set the rag8 off!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Prolly a repost...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 4 2009, 01:24 PM~12602464
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ME :biggrin: THESE FUCKERS ARE PRISTINE.........
> ...



good score... 58's need cruisers


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 4 2009, 05:57 PM~12604382
> *Better hurry and cop that AZ license plate...
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 4 2009, 10:50 PM~12607945
> *good score...  58's need cruisers
> *


so does your 60!!!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 4 2009, 10:36 PM~12608388
> *so does your 60!!!
> *


got some


----------



## westside gunner (Jan 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 4 2009, 11:17 PM~12607614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 4 2009, 12:24 PM~12602464
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ME :biggrin: THESE FUCKERS ARE PRISTINE.........
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec+Jan 5 2009, 10:38 AM~12610461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :yes: :yes: 

but on a serious note, I'll forgive if you sell them to me.... :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

by the way....good find!!!! nothing like a 58 with cruisers on it


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Good Seeing you NY @ Majestics picnic PETE-STA! YOU HAVE A BAD ASS RIDE and now with the cruiser skirts add another notch! 








































:thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 6 2009, 08:29 AM~12611457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice photo!! :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 4 2009, 01:24 PM~12602464
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ME :biggrin: THESE FUCKERS ARE PRISTINE.........
> ...



NICE PETE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 5 2009, 02:00 PM~12612272
> *Good Seeing you NY @ Majestics picnic PETE-STA!  YOU HAVE A BAD ASS RIDE and now with the cruiser skirts add another notch!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 5 2009, 04:27 PM~12613628
> *Nice pics!
> *



THANKS!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jan 5 2009, 10:38 AM~12610461
> *HAHA...looks like you've been just as busy as me :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn those are nice!!! you get a good deal?


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 5 2009, 03:33 PM~12614183
> *damn those are nice!!! you get a good deal?
> *


Nope...but I wanted it REAL BAD :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 5 2009, 12:00 PM~12612272
> *Good Seeing you NY @ Majestics picnic PETE-STA!  YOU HAVE A BAD ASS RIDE and now with the cruiser skirts add another notch!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 5 2009, 11:52 AM~12612202
> *by the way....good find!!!!  nothing like a 58 with cruisers on it
> *


Thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr+Jan 4 2009, 05:48 PM~12605014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!!! YOU CAME UP ERIC, THEY CASHMERE BLUE LIKE MY EIGHT :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by xavierthexman+Jan 5 2009, 01:00 PM~12612272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jan 5 2009, 05:50 PM~12614369
> *Nope...but I wanted it REAL BAD :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 5 2009, 06:53 PM~12615090
> *A MATCHING CASHMERE POLO SHIRT WAS A MUST* :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 5 2009, 06:53 PM~12615090
> *A GAY MATCHING CASHMERE POLO SHIRT WAS A MUST :biggrin:
> 
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Jan 5 2009, 10:02 PM~12618580
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


You know it was gay..... :uh: 


:biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64+Jan 5 2009, 06:10 PM~12615348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jan 5 2009, 05:50 PM~12614369
> *Nope...but I wanted it REAL BAD :biggrin:
> *


LMAO!! I KNOW THAT FEELING!! :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 6 2009, 01:22 AM~12619676
> *LMAO!! I KNOW THAT FEELING!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

1 bad 58


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)




----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)




----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jan 6 2009, 08:18 PM~12628630
> *1 bad 58
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 DEFINITELY


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

sick 8rag right here,,,, love the color


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Jan 6 2009, 09:18 PM~12628630
> *1 bad 58
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIR IT IS!!! I SPOKE WITH JOE THAT DAY AND HAD THE CHANCE TO SEE THE CAR IN PERSON. THIS CAR HAS EVERY OPTION AVAILABLE FOR A 58 IMPALA, EXCEPT 1 THING. 

CAN ANYONE GUESS? :0 :cheesy: 


SAM YOU CANT' PLAY!!! :angry:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 7 2009, 07:59 PM~12638311
> *YES SIR IT IS!!! I SPOKE WITH JOE THAT DAY AND HAD THE CHANCE TO SEE THE CAR IN PERSON. THIS CAR HAS EVERY OPTION AVAILABLE FOR A 58 IMPALA, EXCEPT 1 THING.
> 
> CAN ANYONE GUESS?  :0  :cheesy:
> ...


level air manual :cheesy:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 7 2009, 08:59 PM~12638311
> *YES SIR IT IS!!! I SPOKE WITH JOE THAT DAY AND HAD THE CHANCE TO SEE THE CAR IN PERSON. THIS CAR HAS EVERY OPTION AVAILABLE FOR A 58 IMPALA, EXCEPT 1 THING.
> 
> CAN ANYONE GUESS?  :0  :cheesy:
> ...


 :dunno: Vacuum Ash tray, wonder bar radio (can't tell), Hazard switch, Power seats (can't tell), center arm rest for the back seat....I don't know if verts have thouse.





:biggrin: did I win?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo161+Jan 7 2009, 10:17 PM~12639945-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THEY DON'T HAVE THE ARM REST CHE  NO YOU DIDN'T WIN BRO, SORRY. :biggrin: 


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Dec 26 2007, 06:51 PM~9537793
> *a little off topic but has anyone ever tought about fixing up one of these :dunno:
> cheaper than impalas
> 
> ...


I would love to see one of these done up, 1958 was a great year for all 5 GM companies.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 7 2009, 06:59 PM~12638311
> *YES SIR IT IS!!! I SPOKE WITH JOE THAT DAY AND HAD THE CHANCE TO SEE THE CAR IN PERSON. THIS CAR HAS EVERY OPTION AVAILABLE FOR A 58 IMPALA, EXCEPT 1 THING.
> 
> CAN ANYONE GUESS?  :0  :cheesy:
> ...


Posi-traction :dunno:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jan 8 2009, 08:41 AM~12642145
> *Posi-traction  :dunno:
> *


 :no:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Traffic light viewer?? :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

ME AND "RAGTOP PETE" DROVE OUR VERTS WITH THE TOPS DOWN FROM POMONA TO INGLEWOOD, WE WERE PARKED AT DANNY D's SHOP IN THESE PICS.
 


















I GOT A CHANCE TO MEET DONALD AND SEE HIS 58 IN PERSON, ALL I CAN SAY IS "WOW".









LOS ANGELES.C.C WAS PUTTIN IT DOWN OUT THERE.


























ME AND JOSE FROM LIFSTYLE, CHILLIN IN FRONT OF FERNANDOS EIGHT "MOON FLOWER" :cheesy: 










ANOTHER SHOT OF DONALDS SUPER NICE BLACK EIGHT  











LIFESTYLE LINE UP.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 8 2009, 12:56 AM~12640678
> *:no:
> THEY DON'T HAVE THE ARM REST CHE   NO YOU DIDN'T WIN BRO, SORRY.  :biggrin:
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



Single piece front bumper, courtesy light for cigarette lighter, over drive, green windows...what inquiring want to know.....


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

is this one rolling on supremes?
can you post some 58s on supremes
looks badass!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 8 2009, 07:39 PM~12647543
> *is this one rolling on supremes?
> can you post some 58s on supremes
> looks badass!
> ...


LOOKS LIKE THE SOUTHSIDE 58, IF IT IS, NO SUPREMES.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 7 2009, 08:59 PM~12638311
> *YES SIR IT IS!!! I SPOKE WITH JOE THAT DAY AND HAD THE CHANCE TO SEE THE CAR IN PERSON. THIS CAR HAS EVERY OPTION AVAILABLE FOR A 58 IMPALA, EXCEPT 1 THING.
> 
> CAN ANYONE GUESS?  :0  :cheesy:
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: 

DISCRIMINATION!!!!!! I didnt even wanna play anywayz :angry: :angry:

its kind of a Trick question...

Most everyone is guessing accessories, _not _Options...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

More pics from the homie Spanky AKA HustlerSpank


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 8 2009, 08:02 PM~12647841
> *More pics from the homie Spanky AKA HustlerSpank
> 
> 
> ...


its missing the sunvisor ,tilt


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 8 2009, 06:59 PM~12646609
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 8 2009, 07:54 PM~12647723
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> DISCRIMINATION!!!!!!  I didnt even wanna play anywayz  :angry:  :angry:
> ...


     


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 8 2009, 08:54 PM~12647723
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> DISCRIMINATION!!!!!!  I didnt even wanna play anywayz  :angry:  :angry:
> ...



Fule Injection?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

See what you started PeteSta!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 9 2009, 11:02 AM~12653118
> *See what you started PeteSta!
> *


THEY'RE DOING GOOD SAM, I'M NO "SAM/LOCORIDER" WHEN IT COMES TO 58 KNOWLEDGE, BUT I THINK IT'S GOOD GAME FOR ALL 58 OWNERS. :biggrin: 

WE NEED TO DO THIS MORE OFTEN "58 IMPALA TRIVIA" :cheesy:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 9 2009, 08:44 PM~12657731
> *THEY'RE DOING GOOD SAM, I'M NO "SAM/LOCORIDER" WHEN IT COMES TO 59 KNOWLEDGE, BUT I THINK IT'S GOOD GAME FOR ALL 58 OWNERS.  :biggrin:
> 
> WE NEED TO DO THIS MORE OFTEN "58 IMPALA TRIVIA"  :cheesy:
> *



SHiiiit I wish....Its all been trial and error, getting ripped off when buying the wrong stuff and gettin people that actually know, to tell you the truth.

*TTT for the 58 Impala Trivia on "The Pete-Sta" channel....* :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 9 2009, 08:08 PM~12658031
> *SHiiiit I wish....Its all been trial and error, getting ripped off when buying the wrong stuff and gettin people that actually know, to tell you the truth.
> 
> TTT for the 58 Impala Trivia on "The Pete-Sta" channel.... :0
> *



:thumbsdown: FOR GETTING RIPPED OFF.



:thumbsup: FOR THE TRIVIA GAME.



I THINK THEY SHOULD MAKE A TRIVIA SHOW FOR CAR ENTHUSIAST ON THE SPEED CHANNEL, THAT WOULD BE COOL. :cheesy:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 9 2009, 09:18 PM~12658148
> *:thumbsdown: FOR GETTING RIPPED OFF.
> :thumbsup: FOR THE TRIVIA GAME.
> I THINK THEY SHOULD MAKE A TRIVIA SHOW FOR CAR ENTHUSIAST ON THE SPEED CHANNEL, THAT WOULD BE COOL.  :cheesy:
> *


They got that one for Drag racing, guess the time on the 1/4mile....cant remember the name.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Aye asshole........................................................................whats it missing. :angry: 
































 please tell us.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

wait a minute......................I got it. 



"Paint Dividers" :cheesy: is that it?


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Jan 9 2009, 08:22 PM~12658206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ONE CHE, NOT ALLOT OF PEOPLE KNOW THAT 58's ALSO HAD PAINT DIVIDERS.  

BUT NO. :biggrin: 

*
HINT:* IT'S IN THE ENGINE COMPARTMENT, EVEN THOUGH THIS CAR ISN'T BUILT TO ORIGINAL AND LOTS AND LOTS OF RARE OPTIONS HAVE BEEN INSTALLED UNDER THE HOOD, IT'S STILL* MISSING* SOMETHING. :0 

VERY VERY RARE ITEM, BECAUSE OF THE A/C, TRI POWER AND LEVEL AIR, NOT MANY CARS CAME FULLY EQUIPT WITH THESE OPTIONS, SO NOT MANY OF WHATS MISSING EXIST.


----------



## Rivi Roller (Dec 24, 2007)

its also missn seat covers is it not


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

TTT for THE PETE-STA'S new game show :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 9 2009, 02:59 PM~12646609
> *ME AND "RAGTOP PETE" DROVE OUR VERTS WITH THE TOPS DOWN FROM POMONA TO INGLEWOOD, WE WERE PARKED AT DANNY D's SHOP IN THESE PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


great pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 10 2009, 12:58 AM~12660291
> *
> HINT: IT'S IN THE ENGINE COMPARTMENT, EVEN THOUGH THIS CAR ISN'T BUILT TO ORIGINAL AND LOTS AND LOTS OF RARE OPTIONS HAVE BEEN INSTALLED UNDER THE HOOD, IT'S STILL MISSING SOMETHING.  :0
> 
> ...


looks like it doesnt have a belt on the ac pump?? so maybe the crank pully? which what would it be a 3 groove?

also in the pics it doesnt have a air cleaner is that what your talkin about?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: kandychromegsxr, *rag61*

:0 :0 :wave: :wave:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

he needs the correct tripowerW/a/c (breather)... very rare....


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

oh yea he needs to install the trim tag..... :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks like we got a winner!!!!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Yea I was guessing the air breather to..............


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jan 10 2009, 10:51 PM~12666987
> *Yea I was guessing the air breather to..............
> *


58 Paint dividers were not on Impalas, only Biscaynes and Belairs. Wagons too I think.
It was not an Impala color/option. :cheesy:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 10 2009, 06:09 PM~12664701
> *he needs the correct tripowerW/a/c (breather)... very rare....
> *



I need to see a picture. :angry:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

OK, now that thats solved.....
What OPTION does this car have that was not offered as an Option in 58? :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 10 2009, 06:05 PM~12664684
> *looks like it doesnt have a belt on the ac pump?? so maybe  the crank pully? which what would it be a 3 groove?
> 
> also in the pics it doesnt have a air cleaner is that what your talkin about?
> *


Per The Pete-Sta Sanctions and regulations, "*ONLY ONE ENTRY PER FORM*"

thank you, come again. :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 10 2009, 10:56 PM~12667040
> *Per The Pete-Sta Sanctions and regulations, "ONLY ONE ENTRY PER FORM"
> 
> thank you, come again. :biggrin:
> *


i was just pointin out what i seen :biggrin: i know nothing about 58 options lol


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 10 2009, 10:54 PM~12667024
> *OK, now that thats solved.....
> What OPTION does this car have that was not offered as an Option in 58?  :0
> *


power vents!


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

aircleaners homeboy was having special made 
who gives fuck about that 58 trivia!!!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Jan 10 2009, 11:49 PM~12667467
> *aircleaners homeboy was having special made
> who gives fuck about that 58 trivia!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61+Jan 10 2009, 05:09 PM~12664701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:



> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Jan 10 2009, 10:49 PM~12667467
> *aircleaners homeboy was having special made
> who gives fuck about that 58 trivia!!!!
> *


 :uh: STEP UP YOUR GAME HOMIE, COP YOU AN EIGHT AND QUIT HATING.


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

STEP UP YOUR GAME HOMIE, COP YOU AN EIGHT AND QUIT HATING.  
[/quote]
i'm not a follower


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> STEP UP YOUR GAME HOMIE, COP YOU AN EIGHT AND QUIT HATING.


i'm not a follower
[/quote]

YOU WOULDN'T KNOW HOW TO ACT IN A EIGHT ANYWAYS TIJUAS :biggrin: 

QUE HACES GUEY?


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> i'm not a follower


YOU WOULDN'T KNOW HOW TO ACT IN A EIGHT ANYWAYS TIJUAS :biggrin: 

QUE HACES GUEY?
[/quote]
chilling man just here at the casa hanging out cleaning the back yard


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt for a hot topic.....................


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> YOU WOULDN'T KNOW HOW TO ACT IN A EIGHT ANYWAYS TIJUAS :biggrin:
> 
> QUE HACES GUEY?


chilling man just here at the casa hanging out cleaning the back yard
[/quote]




> ttt for a hot topic.....................


YES SIR, IT'S SCORCHIN........


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

nice :cheesy:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Jan 12 2009, 01:56 AM~12677488
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn! :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Jan 12 2009, 12:56 AM~12677488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## alaska (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## alaska (Dec 7, 2007)

thanks bowtirconnection TT


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alaska_@Jan 12 2009, 04:46 PM~12682341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alaska_@Jan 12 2009, 02:46 PM~12682341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW...NICE score :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jan 12 2009, 04:53 PM~12683021
> *WOW...NICE score  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alaska_@Jan 12 2009, 04:46 PM~12682341
> *
> 
> 
> ...



So clean


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

hey fellow 58 lovers do you have to cut the rear end down to run 13s and cruisers don't mind my avi 58 coming soon!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TODAY, JUST FOR YOU CHE. :biggrin: 

IT WAS A DAMN NICE DAY TODAY. :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

from AUSTRALIA.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Jan 12 2009, 09:56 PM~12677488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: beautiful


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Jan 12 2009, 08:57 PM~12685738
> *hey fellow 58 lovers do you have to cut the rear end down to run 13s and cruisers don't mind my avi 58 coming soon!
> *


yes


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 12 2009, 08:58 PM~12685758
> *TODAY, JUST FOR YOU CHE.  :biggrin:
> 
> IT WAS A DAMN NICE DAY TODAY.  :thumbsup:
> ...


right click save.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Jan 12 2009, 09:49 PM~12686818
> *from AUSTRALIA.
> 
> 
> ...


Dam this looks nice... I don't know about the grill.


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 13 2009, 08:00 PM~12696106
> *yes
> *


But what if you are running 13X5.5's in the rear?


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

Me with the Delray


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Jan 14 2009, 02:10 PM~12703250
> *Me with the Delray
> 
> 
> ...


wow they are both beautiful, any more pics of both? :0


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

From last weekend... peep the no cruising sign.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Jan 14 2009, 12:10 PM~12703250
> *Me with the Delray
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 58


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)




----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Jan 14 2009, 05:33 PM~12703482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great car you own. B-E-A-UTIFUL.


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 14 2009, 03:58 PM~12704265
> *That's a great car you own. B-E-A-UTIFUL.
> *


Thanks, not an impala, but just as rare... not too many 2 dr. Delrays rollin around.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

im getting a 58 one of these days even though my wife thinks they remind her of sha-na-na


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a 2 dr. post Delray as well. Though I am customizing the body alittle. I am adding Impala pitchforks and some other impala stuff. Thats why I call it the Del-Pala.




> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Jan 14 2009, 08:17 PM~12705099
> *Thanks, not an impala, but just as rare... not too many 2 dr. Delrays rollin around.
> *


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jan 15 2009, 10:10 PM~12717974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that hurts to look at brother,


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58wag_@Jan 15 2009, 06:47 PM~12718354
> *that hurts to look at brother,
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)

Thought I'd add my 58 2drht Belair to tha list!!!  
Got some plans for this one, gonna add some skirts...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Jan 16 2009, 08:11 PM~12728113
> *Thought I'd add my 58 2drht Belair to tha list!!!
> Got some plans for this one, gonna add some skirts...
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 is that 58belpala's old car?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Jan 16 2009, 08:11 PM~12728113
> *Thought I'd add my 58 2drht Belair to tha list!!!
> Got some plans for this one, gonna add some skirts...
> 
> ...



This car looks sick!!!


----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 16 2009, 11:27 PM~12728257
> *:0  :0  is that 58belpala's old car?
> *


NA THIS OLD CAT I KNEW HAD IT FOR A LONG TIME. BEEN TRYIN TO GET IT FOR A WHILE,ITS A 2DRHT, BELAIR- THINK IMA LAY THIS ONE DOWN...


----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jan 16 2009, 11:36 PM~12728355
> *This car looks sick!!!
> *


THANKS!!! ONE MO...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Jan 16 2009, 08:40 PM~12728399
> *THANKS!!! ONE MO...
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckers clean!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Jan 16 2009, 07:40 PM~12728399
> *THANKS!!! ONE MO...
> 
> 
> ...


MAN SOMETIMES IT DOESN'T EVEN MATTER IF IT'S AN "IMPALA", I'DE ROLL THAT BITCH LIKE IF IT WAS A DROPHEAD.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Jan 16 2009, 06:11 PM~12728113
> *Thought I'd add my 58 2drht Belair to tha list!!!
> Got some plans for this one, gonna add some skirts...
> 
> ...


That's bad ass


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Jan 17 2009, 04:40 PM~12728399
> *THANKS!!! ONE MO...
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Jan 16 2009, 10:40 PM~12728399
> *THANKS!!! ONE MO...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 16 2009, 11:27 PM~12728257
> *:0  :0  is that 58belpala's old car?
> *


Thats Del-Pala lol. No mines still in the garage waiting for me to get some more time and money. I have been working on the hood and trunk lid getting them ready for primer but I need some more metal for the trunkpan before I can get back to the body.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jan 17 2009, 10:37 AM~12732320
> *Thats Del-Pala lol. No mines still in the garage waiting for me to get some more time and money. I have been working on the hood and trunk lid getting them ready for primer but I need some more metal for the trunkpan before I can get back to the body.
> *


   forsome reason i was thinkin yours was black i cant remember all the cars i see lol


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Jan 16 2009, 08:11 PM~12728113
> *Thought I'd add my 58 2drht Belair to tha list!!!
> Got some plans for this one, gonna add some skirts...
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Jan 16 2009, 11:11 PM~12728113
> *Thought I'd add my 58 2drht Belair to tha list!!!
> Got some plans for this one, gonna add some skirts...
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Jan 16 2009, 08:11 PM~12728113
> *Thought I'd add my 58 2drht Belair to tha list!!!
> Got some plans for this one, gonna add some skirts...
> 
> ...



BADD!


----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Jan 16 2009, 10:11 PM~12728113
> *Thought I'd add my 58 2drht Belair to tha list!!!
> Got some plans for this one, gonna add some skirts...
> 
> ...


i would ride the hell out of this, love the colors. :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 16 2009, 09:45 PM~12729044
> *MAN SOMETIMES IT DOESN'T EVEN MATTER IF IT'S AN "IMPALA", I'DE ROLL THAT BITCH LIKE IF IT WAS A DROPHEAD.
> *


I agree


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Jan 17 2009, 12:46 PM~12733500
> *I agree
> *


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 17 2009, 12:07 AM~12728663
> *Fuckers clean!
> *


Thanks,
Theres just somethin about a 58...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58wag_@Jan 17 2009, 01:19 PM~12733336
> *i would ride the hell out of this, love the colors. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

The whole look is bangin!

:biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

hey low1 did you see that 58 rag at Kumeu today?
it was black with burnt out interior and bullet holes in the windshield


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 18 2009, 08:47 PM~12738239
> *hey low1 did you see that 58 rag at Kumeu today?
> it was black with burnt out interior and bullet holes in the windshield
> *


 :machinegun: :twak: :thumbsdown: :angry:  :tears: :guns: :burn: :buttkick: :banghead: 

i couldnt make it to kumeu this year, subsequently missing the only oppotunity ive ever had to see my dream car. so gutted!!

you get any pics?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Anyone been watching Barrett Jackson? They are fucking giving away the 58 rags! :uh: I'm trippn' cause I've been looking for a long time and have not seen anything near these prices for sale. These are Barrett Jackson Saturday quality cars too. I think one went for $55K and the other went for around $67K.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 18 2009, 11:11 AM~12739033
> *Anyone been watching Barrett Jackson?  They are fucking giving away the 58 rags!  :uh:  I'm trippn' cause I've been looking for a long time and have not seen anything near these prices for sale.  These are Barrett Jackson Saturday quality cars too.  I think one went for $55K and the other went for around $67K.
> *


283 cars


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 18 2009, 08:23 AM~12739299
> *283 cars
> *


Exactly. I've been watching it too. :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

whats the deal with 283s? are they too small for the car or just less desirable option for the purist collector?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 18 2009, 12:39 PM~12740567
> *whats the deal with 283s?  are they too small for the car or just less desirable option for the purist collector?
> *


Both, old timers tell me that the 283 just didnt have enough "pep" to get up the canyons out here....and also that 348s were boat anchors, pieces of shit. 
I think its got to do with the optional tri-power and with our "bigger is better" attitude, how could a big block not be better, right?
The book value is way higher too with a 348, so that only increases their demand and desirability. 
I got a 283 in mine, I drive ALL OVER the place with it, its soooo good on gas compared to my buddys 59 with a 348 4bbl. Specially when last summer gas got up to $4.25 out here.
That said, I got a couple 348 Im building right now, and the other 58 Im building will have a tripower 348 :biggrin: , so I guess Im a sukka too!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jan 18 2009, 02:01 AM~12738540
> *:machinegun:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :angry:    :tears:  :guns:  :burn:  :buttkick:  :banghead:
> 
> i couldnt make it to kumeu this year, subsequently missing the only oppotunity ive ever had to see my dream car. so gutted!!
> ...



it aint no dream car, its pretty bad.
yeah, got photos but cant load em for a few days
its pretty embarressing really, there were about 4 58s, all nice condition but rock and rollers and hot rodders get em and fuck em :angry: 
ill post them too just so the americans can laugh at us :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 18 2009, 08:23 AM~12739299
> *283 cars
> *



For thoes prices I'd take a 6cyl :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Jan 12 2009, 08:57 PM~12685738
> *hey fellow 58 lovers do you have to cut the rear end down to run 13s and cruisers don't mind my avi 58 coming soon!
> *


you could jus change the rear end. i got an el camino rearend under mine :biggrin:. wish it had posi tho


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 19 2009, 11:38 AM~12741665
> *it aint no dream car, its pretty bad.
> yeah, got photos but cant load em for a few days
> its pretty embarressing really, there were about 4 58s, all nice condition but rock and rollers and hot rodders get em and fuck em  :angry:
> ...


a 58 is a 58 to me, no matter what condition!
i agree, pretty much every 58 ive seen here is done up real ugly.  :uh: 

cant wait to see the pics of the rag. now the 2nd one i know of in nz!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

heres a few embarresing pics from a car show here on the weekend
they are 58s tho, just squint your eyes and imagine 13 wires under there


at least this ones rolling mcleans


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

this one however :uh:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

heres the burnt out rag
parked next to a house which caught on fire...........damn shame

(hey low1, thats 'smoro' 2nd from left and '02hop' far right from Ausriders topic)


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 19 2009, 09:49 PM~12746810
> *heres the burnt out rag
> parked next to a house which caught on fire...........damn shame
> 
> ...


love it!! look at all that potential :0 lets hope the owner does something respectable with it.

still gutted i missed it


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 19 2009, 09:47 PM~12746802
> *this one however  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


hate the wheels but this is the cleanest 58 ive seen.. i wonder what it ended up selling for.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jan 19 2009, 01:55 AM~12746840
> *love it!! look at all that potential  :0 lets hope the owner does something respectable with it.
> 
> still gutted i missed it
> *



sounds like it will be back


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Jan 16 2009, 09:11 PM~12728113
> *Thought I'd add my 58 2drht Belair to tha list!!!
> Got some plans for this one, gonna add some skirts...
> 
> ...


Veryyyy nice Tim! Are those led caddy lights or just a reflection?


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 19 2009, 09:58 PM~12746852
> *sounds like it will be back
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jan 19 2009, 01:24 PM~12748319
> *Veryyyy nice Tim! Are those led caddy lights or just a reflection?
> *


Thanks Homie,finally huh,been wanting a 58 forever,they are not the led just the regular 59 caddy lights. Gonna throw 2 pumps and 4batts on it and lay it down!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Those are coo pics from NZ. Those are nice 58s man, that black one would be a dream of a find out here....


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 19 2009, 09:33 PM~12755086
> *Those are coo pics from NZ.  Those are nice 58s man, that black one would be a dream of a find out here....
> *


haha cheers man
we only have one in the club, its a 4 door so ill just show the front :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 21 2009, 06:43 PM~12776922
> *haha cheers man
> we only have one in the club, its a 4 door so ill just show the front  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


4 Door or not... that's still a clean front :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 12 2009, 11:58 PM~12685758
> *TODAY, JUST FOR YOU CHE.  :biggrin:
> 
> IT WAS A DAMN NICE DAY TODAY.  :thumbsup:
> ...


I had a wet dream last night :ugh:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 21 2009, 08:43 PM~12776922
> *haha cheers man
> we only have one in the club, its a 4 door so ill just show the front  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


show the whole thing


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 22 2009, 08:47 PM~12787436
> *show the whole thing
> *



this is a 58 impala fest not a 58 belair fest :biggrin:


----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT---


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Jan 22 2009, 04:25 PM~12785169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2

WHAT'S UP SAMUELITO?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 23 2009, 11:48 AM~12792881
> *WHAT'S UP SAMUELITO?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

NOBODY ever called me that before!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 23 2009, 07:00 PM~12797313
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> NOBODY ever called me that before!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

WHAT'S NEW SAM?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 22 2009, 08:47 PM~12787436
> *show the whole thing
> *


haha you really dont want to see it bro
he is the bastard son of 2 bad news hot rodders 
and it shows in his 58
ill show it if you really give a shit
it aint pretty :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Jan 23 2009, 08:13 PM~12797428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do it 
there's been a lack of 58 pics here in the last few days :dunno:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 24 2009, 09:46 AM~12801130
> *so far so good.  Trying to get some stuff ready and deciding whether to go sell at March's Pomona or not.  Heard its bad, no one spending money.
> How bout you? what next project you got going on?
> do it
> ...


hey loco do you have any 58 impala front seat chrome trim


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 24 2009, 08:46 AM~12801130
> *so far so good.  Trying to get some stuff ready and deciding whether to go sell at March's Pomona or not.  Heard its bad, no one spending money.
> How bout you? what next project you got going on?
> do it
> ...


YEAH MAN I HEARD THIS POMONA SUCK ASS, YOU'RE ABSOLUTELY RIGHT SAM, NO ONE HAS MONEY TO SPEND ON THEIR HOBBIES AT THE MOMENT, EVEN PRICES ON CAR HAVE DROPPED. HOPEFULLY SOME OF THAT TAX MONEY WILL CHANGE THAT IN MARCH, THATS IF THEY DON'T HAND OUT THE "IOU's", PACK YOUR STUFF AND HEAD THIS WAY BRO, I WANNA DIG THREW THEM GOODS OF YOUR. :biggrin:  



> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Jan 24 2009, 09:52 AM~12801553
> *hey loco do you have any 58 impala front seat chrome trim
> *


HARD TO FIND AND VERY EXPENSIVE, BUT I'M SURE SAM HAS A FEW SETS.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG+Jan 24 2009, 10:52 AM~12801553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....and you know this maaaaannnnn


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 22 2009, 08:47 PM~12787436
> *show the whole thing
> *



i dont want to dirty up your beautiful impala pages with this rodder style beast.
heres the page its on on our topic........  
it may look bad but hes a demon on the switches, lowrider at heart, rodder on the outside
we have to show him the way :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12803163


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 24 2009, 06:04 PM~12804331
> *i dont want to dirty up your beautiful impala pages with this rodder style beast.
> heres the page its on on our topic........
> it may look bad but hes a demon on the switches, lowrider at heart, rodder on the outside
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 24 2009, 01:36 PM~12802687
> *YEAH MAN I HEARD THIS POMONA SUCK ASS, YOU'RE ABSOLUTELY RIGHT SAM, NO ONE HAS MONEY TO SPEND ON THEIR HOBBIES AT THE MOMENT, EVEN PRICES ON CAR HAVE DROPPED. HOPEFULLY SOME OF THAT TAX MONEY WILL CHANGE THAT IN MARCH, THATS IF THEY DON'T HAND OUT THE "IOU's", PACK YOUR STUFF AND HEAD THIS WAY BRO, I WANNA DIG THREW THEM GOODS OF YOUR.  :biggrin:
> HARD TO FIND AND VERY EXPENSIVE, BUT I'M SURE SAM HAS A FEW SETS.
> *


NO ONE HAS MONEY TO SPEND EXCEPT PETE!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Jan 24 2009, 02:21 PM~12803412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES WE KNOW BIG RY.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 23 2009, 02:48 PM~12792881
> *:uh:  :angry:  :angry:
> x2
> 
> ...


Hey buddy, sorry I was busy as fuck this weekend. The GTO sold and we did very well. 

As far as 58's went this was a super nice 58 rag factory A/C tri-power 3-speed! #2+ condition car and it sold and did well.

- Senior Plaque 
- 348/280 HP Tri Power 
- Power steering 
- Power brakes 
- Factory air 
- In factory original new condition
- All original 
- Matching numbers 
- Frame-off restoration on an absolutely perfect car 
- 64,000 original miles 
- Power convertible top 
- Original 348 V8 factory tri-power 
- Factory air cleaner 
- Rare 3-speed on the column 
- Bias tires 
- Emergency brake flashing red light indicator 
- Tri-color interior 
- Factory dual exhaust 
- Factory continental kit 
- Nicest original '58 Impala convertible anywhere


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 25 2009, 03:52 PM~12810893
> *Hey buddy, sorry I was busy as fuck this weekend.  The GTO sold and we did very well.
> 
> As far as 58's went this was a super nice 58 rag factory A/C tri-power 3-speed! #2+ condition car and it sold and did well.
> ...


IT'S COOL SETH, I'M GLAD THE GTO DID WELL OUT THERE, CONGRATS ON THAT.

THAT 58 IS A BEAUTY, DID IT SELL?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 25 2009, 02:27 PM~12809917
> *:0
> YES WE KNOW BIG RY.
> *


 :nono: NONE OF YOUR TRICKS, ITS ALL YOU BIG PETE!!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

I got a back window question for the ragtops......Originally, did the window extend all the way down to the trim or did it have the vynal "strip" along the bottom. I've seen it both ways, just interested. In advance, sorry about scribbling on a really sweet pic!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jan 26 2009, 04:23 PM~12821147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jan 26 2009, 05:23 PM~12821147
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice...


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jan 26 2009, 03:23 PM~12821147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 25 2009, 09:00 PM~12811390
> *IT'S COOL SETH, I'M GLAD THE GTO DID WELL OUT THERE, CONGRATS ON THAT.
> 
> THAT 58 IS A BEAUTY, DID IT SELL?
> *


Yup $$122,500 for a number #2 condition car with A/C, Tri-Power and a three speed.

There was a #2 condition Cashmere Blue 348/4bbl auto rag that sold for $95,000 as well.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 12 2009, 09:58 PM~12685758
> *TODAY, JUST FOR YOU CHE.  :biggrin:
> 
> IT WAS A DAMN NICE DAY TODAY.  :thumbsup:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Page 4....WTF!!!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 28 2009, 07:35 PM~12842109
> *Page 4....WTF!!!
> *



nothing too much happened on page 4, what do you mean?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

That I had to got Aaaaaaaall the waaaaaayyyyyy to page 4 to find the 58 thread.....too much work! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Keep it on the 1st page :cheesy: 

TTT


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:worship:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 28 2009, 07:53 PM~12842339
> *That I had to got Aaaaaaaall the waaaaaayyyyyy to page 4 to find the 58 thread.....too much work! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



bro you need to subscribe to this thread so it lets you know when others have posted 
click 'track this topic' above, i guess you already know that tho


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

As soon as the roads got dry I was out cruzin.....
Snowed again and its damn cold now :angry:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 28 2009, 09:15 PM~12844430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BILL GATES DON'T HAVE ENOUGH MONEY FOR BIG SAM!!!   ALL I SEE IS BIG $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ RIGHT THERE........


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 28 2009, 08:15 PM~12844430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jan 26 2009, 07:40 AM~12816451
> *I got a back window question for the ragtops......Originally, did the window extend  all the way down to the trim or did it have the vynal "strip" along the bottom. I've seen it both ways, just interested. In advance, sorry about scribbling on a really sweet pic!
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 28 2009, 10:13 PM~12844412
> *
> As soon as the roads got dry I was out cruzin.....
> Snowed again and its damn cold now  :angry:
> ...


LOVIN THAT COMPASS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 28 2009, 10:15 PM~12844430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jan 29 2009, 01:45 AM~12846137
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I've seen them both ways bro, I've been trying to find a period picture with a rag with the top up but cant find any....Till then, I dont know?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Jan 28 2009, 10:51 PM~12844943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

HERE'S ANOTHER O.G PICTURE


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Jan 29 2009, 08:08 PM~12855267
> *HERE'S ANOTHER O.G PICTURE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

US 58 GUYS SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF OUR SELVES, THIS TOPIC WAS ALL THE WAY ON PAGE 3..... :angry: :angry: 

*SAM, TITO, ERIC, JOHNNY S, CHE, JIMDOG, FROGG*, POST PICS OF YOU CARS, QUIT BEING JEWS WITH YOUR PICS. :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 30 2009, 12:55 PM~12859286
> *US 58 GUYS SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF OUR SELVES, THIS TOPIC WAS ALL THE WAY ON PAGE 3.....  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> PETE, TITO, ERIC, JOHNNY S, CHE, JIMDOG, FROGG, POST PICS OF YOU CARS, QUIT BEING JEWS WITH YOUR PICS.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 30 2009, 10:55 AM~12859286
> *US 58 GUYS SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF OUR SELVES, THIS TOPIC WAS ALL THE WAY ON PAGE 3.....  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> SAM, TITO, ERIC, JOHNNY S, CHE, JIMDOG, FROGG, POST PICS OF YOU CARS, QUIT BEING JEWS WITH YOUR PICS.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ... I am too embarrassed to post pics of my "project" 58


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jan 30 2009, 07:02 PM~12862121
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ... I am too embarrassed to post pics of my "project" 58
> *


awwwhhh come on....lets see it with the cruiser skirts!


************************************************************************


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 30 2009, 05:10 PM~12862182
> *awwwhhh come on....lets see it with the cruiser skirts!
> ************************************************************************
> *


I'm not even close,they are still cashmere blue.Still trying to 
make it reliable & driveable


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Jan 30 2009, 01:08 AM~12855267
> *HERE'S ANOTHER O.G PICTURE
> 
> 
> ...


Who the fuck parks their 58 in the garden? That's what I wanna know.


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

1958


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Jan 30 2009, 07:33 PM~12862930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is an ugly car... u need to sell it to me :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Jan 30 2009, 11:33 PM~12862930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAS CHINGON


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

I would post more if I wasn't deployed to Afganistan :angry: Can't wait to come home!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Gotta luv the halo mirrors!


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 30 2009, 07:47 PM~12862493
> *Who the fuck parks their 58 in the garden? That's what I wanna know.
> *


if you look close thats old school display at a car show and the car belongs to o.g gangsta VIC tandgerine dream featured in lowrider years ago and if you dont know who that is than do your o.g lowriding history homework :banghead: :loco:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Here's my old high school 58. Lotssss of memories in there (front seat and back)! Finally had to sell to fund the Impala


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jan 31 2009, 02:59 AM~12865401
> *Here's my old high school 58. Lotssss of memories in there (front seat and back)! Finally had to sell to fund the Impala
> 
> 
> ...


is that the one that was on standing 3wheel a few pages back


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Jan 31 2009, 02:56 AM~12865396
> *if you look close thats old school display at a car show and the car belongs to o.g gangsta VIC tandgerine dream featured in lowrider years ago and if you dont know who that is than do your o.g lowriding history homework  :banghead:  :loco:
> *


sup bro how are you still got the linc


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 31 2009, 03:03 AM~12865408
> *sup bro how are you still got the linc
> *


wut up fam yep still got need to sell it to put money into the 58 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Jan 31 2009, 03:07 AM~12865414
> *wut up fam yep still got need to sell it to put money into the 58 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats whats up I was out there last weekend I wanted to hit you up but your number was in my old phone


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 31 2009, 03:14 AM~12865420
> *thats whats up I was out there last weekend I wanted to hit you up but your number was in my old phone
> *


818-298-4825 hit me up whenever u back out here :yes:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Jan 31 2009, 03:19 AM~12865426
> *818-298-4825 hit me up whenever u back out here  :yes:
> *


 good lookin out bro I plann on being out there soon bro cuz most of my fam be out there


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Jan 31 2009, 04:01 AM~12865406
> *is that the one that was on standing 3wheel a few pages back
> *


Yes sir


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jan 31 2009, 03:29 AM~12865435
> *Yes sir
> *



how many pumps and batteries?


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Jan 31 2009, 04:30 AM~12865437
> *how many pumps and batteries?
> *


3 pump 6 batt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Jan 31 2009, 05:56 AM~12865396
> *if you look close thats old school display at a car show and the car belongs to o.g gangsta VIC tandgerine dream featured in lowrider years ago and if you dont know who that is than do your o.g lowriding history homework  :banghead:  :loco:
> *


It's not quite as bad as cotton stuffed in the wheel wells. lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jan 31 2009, 03:01 AM~12864782
> *I would post more if I wasn't deployed to Afganistan :angry: Can't wait to come home!
> 
> 
> ...


Be safe out there brother!


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Jan 31 2009, 02:56 AM~12865396
> *if you look close thats old school display at a car show and the car belongs to o.g gangsta VIC tandgerine dream featured in lowrider years ago and if you dont know who that is than do your o.g lowriding history homework  :banghead:  :loco:
> *



TELL HIM AY!!!!!
THATS AN OLD SCHOOL PICTURE HE PROBABLY WASNT EVEN LOWRIDING BACK THEN , THIS YOUNGSTERS :twak:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jan 31 2009, 01:02 AM~12865135
> *Gotta luv the halo mirrors!
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

This one is loaded with: V8, automatic, PS, PB, AC, PW, Power Seat, Padded Dash, Wonderbar Radio, EZI, Rear Antenna, spinners, and Levelair. Originally owned by a lady in North Hollywood.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 31 2009, 11:43 AM~12867128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BUT NOW OWNED BY ANDY!!  :thumbsup: GORGEOUS CAR ANDY!!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 31 2009, 11:45 AM~12867144
> *BUT NOW OWNED BY ANDY!!   :thumbsup: GORGEOUS CAR ANDY!!
> *



Owned twice by me, but not anymore.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 31 2009, 11:48 AM~12867167
> *Owned twice by me, but not anymore.
> *


3RD TIMES A CHARM ANDY!! IF YOU SOLD THIS I KNOW YOU HAVE THE SAME OR BETTER IN A RAG VERSION,LOL!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 31 2009, 11:49 AM~12867179
> *3RD TIMES A CHARM ANDY!! IF YOU SOLD THIS I KNOW YOU HAVE THE SAME OR BETTER IN A RAG VERSION,LOL!! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I wish!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice ride :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 31 2009, 11:51 AM~12867196
> *I wish!
> *


CMON ANDY!!! YOU WISH??? LOL!! IF IT EXISTS IN NOS FORM YOU HAVE AT LEAST 2 OF THEM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156+Jan 31 2009, 10:43 AM~12867128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S A FACT!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 31 2009, 12:03 PM~12867316
> *THAT'S JUST BEAUTIFUL!!! HOW YOU DOING ANDY?
> OR (4) RAGS, HAHA.....
> THAT'S A FACT!!!!
> *


BUT PETE "GATES" IS CLOSING IN ON YOU!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 31 2009, 11:06 AM~12867345
> *BUT PETE "GATES" IS CLOSING IN ON YOU!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S UP BIG RY? ME CLOSING IN ON ANDY? NOT IN THIS LIFETIME BROTHER. ANDY IS A VERY SMART MAN, HE GOT A HEAD START OVER EVERYONE IN THE 70's. :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 31 2009, 12:13 PM~12867401
> *WHAT'S UP BIG RY? ME CLOSING IN ON ANDY? NOT IN THIS LIFETIME BROTHER. ANDY IS A VERY SMART MAN, HE GOT A HEAD START OVER EVERYONE IN THE 70's.  :biggrin:
> *


EVERYONE IS THE KEY WORD THERE!!! HOW YOU BEEN PETE?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Jan 31 2009, 01:10 PM~12866449
> *TELL  HIM  AY!!!!!
> THATS AN OLD SCHOOL PICTURE HE PROBABLY  WASNT EVEN LOWRIDING BACK THEN , THIS YOUNGSTERS :twak:
> *


I am not an OG by any means, and I am not young. I know of the car, and it's a beauty. The mulch is the funny shit that I could never figure out.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 31 2009, 11:43 AM~12867128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wazup Andy, you got any more pics of this one?


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 31 2009, 01:03 PM~12867863
> *I am an OG my any means, and I am not young. I know of the car, and it's a beauty.  The mulch is the funny shit that I could never figure out.
> *


 :thumbsup
I KNOW YOURE O.G IVE SEEN YOUR RIDE


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 31 2009, 12:03 PM~12867316
> *THAT'S JUST BEAUTIFUL!!! HOW YOU DOING ANDY?
> OR (4) RAGS, HAHA.....
> THAT'S A FACT!!!!
> *


Doing great Pete thanks.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 31 2009, 12:06 PM~12867345
> *BUT PETE "GATES" IS CLOSING IN ON YOU!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


He's passed me up I'm just in the slow lane!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 31 2009, 01:10 PM~12867924
> *Wazup Andy, you got any more pics of this one?
> *


Here you go Sam this is your color.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 31 2009, 03:57 PM~12868768
> *He's passed me up I'm just in the slow lane!
> *


NO ONE WILL EVER PASS YOU UP ANDY!! :no: :biggrin:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

Early 1970's, bought this 58 for $65.00 and it was a real nice original car.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

Chauffeuring my friend Hector and his wife on their wedding day 1970's.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 31 2009, 04:14 PM~12868864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THAT IS SWEEEEEEEEEEEET, AND HOW CAN YOU BEAT THE PRICE??, LOL


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jan 30 2009, 07:02 PM~12862121
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ... I am too embarrassed to post pics of my "project" 58
> *


ha ha me tooo :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 31 2009, 04:14 PM~12868864
> *
> 
> 
> ...



see, now that is the shit right there
why the hell isnt everyone rolling 8s on supremes????
its tight as
kicks ass over wires (IMO)  
why isnt anyone?


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 1 2009, 12:14 PM~12868864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    Dam you cant be that!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 31 2009, 06:22 PM~12868894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 1 2009, 12:14 PM~12868864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if only we could buy 58s for $65 these days :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

hi 58ers its me again from the bottom of the world
this time ive found a slightly better 58 than the last ones
a recent import from texas
i couldnt bring myself to photograph the extended continental kit :thumbsdown: 
but the rest is good
this guy had never heard of cruiser skirts, hes going to look them up after i told him about them :uh: :uh:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

hows that rear extension above.................ouch

VVV thats my 64 top left :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Great pics Andy! Here's my project still in the works. Nowhere near ready but I really wanted to contribute to this topic.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 1 2009, 01:23 AM~12872459
> *Great pics Andy! Here's my project still in the works. Nowhere near ready but I really wanted to contribute to this topic.
> 
> 
> *



holy shit :0 :0 :0 :worship:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Jan 31 2009, 11:23 PM~12872459
> *Great pics Andy! Here's my project still in the works. Nowhere near ready but I really wanted to contribute to this topic.
> 
> 
> *



Now that's a nice project :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 1 2009, 01:23 AM~12872459
> *Great pics Andy! Here's my project still in the works. Nowhere near ready but I really wanted to contribute to this topic.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 1 2009, 04:23 AM~12872459
> *Great pics Andy! Here's my project still in the works. Nowhere near ready but I really wanted to contribute to this topic.
> 
> 
> *


Hey. Is that the 58 formerly known as "Unknown Soldier" painted by the late Mario Gomez?


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 1 2009, 12:17 PM~12873975
> *Hey. Is that the 58 formerly known as "Unknown Soldier" painted by the late Mario Gomez?
> *


Mr Candy Factory himself. Last paint job he did. This will defently get a centerfold if not the cover of LRM!


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 1 2009, 10:17 AM~12873975
> *Hey. Is that the 58 formerly known as "Unknown Soldier" painted by the late Mario Gomez?
> *


Yes, it's the same car. I'm going to redo the whole car but preserve the paint job.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 1 2009, 01:00 PM~12874295
> *Yes, it's the same car. I'm going to redo the whole car but preserve the paint job.
> *


Even the engine? I heard it looks good, got any pics? Gunna juice it? Pesco style?


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 1 2009, 10:54 AM~12874265
> *Mr Candy Factory himself. Last paint job he did. This will defently get a centerfold if not the cover of LRM!
> *


It was pretty close but not the last. The 63 rag and the Lincoln were painted after mine was. Mine just never got finished.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 1 2009, 11:11 AM~12874328
> *Even the engine? I heard it looks good, got any pics? Gunna juice it? Pesco style?
> *


There is no engine. The original 348 Tri Power was long gone and I sold the 350 that was in it. I'm going aircraft style with the suspension.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 1 2009, 01:16 PM~12874354
> *It was pretty close but not the last. The 63 rag and the Lincoln were painted after mine was. Mine just never got finished.
> *


Oah, ok, I thoght it was his last. Either way, defently a keeper :biggrin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 1 2009, 01:34 PM~12874435
> *There is no engine. The original 348 Tri Power was long gone and I sold the 350 that was in it. I'm going aircraft style with the suspension.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 1 2009, 11:42 AM~12874471
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it finished!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 1 2009, 10:54 AM~12874265
> *Mr Candy Factory himself. Last paint job he did. This will defently get a centerfold if not the cover of LRM!
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 1 2009, 12:23 AM~12872459
> *Great pics Andy! Here's my project still in the works. Nowhere near ready but I really wanted to contribute to this topic.
> 
> 
> *


I'VE ALWAYS LIKED THIS CAR, TOO BAD I WAS STUCK ON BUYING A 58 RAG OR I WOULD'VE BOUGHT IT OFF OF BIG RY.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 1 2009, 01:23 AM~12872459
> *Great pics Andy! Here's my project still in the works. Nowhere near ready but I really wanted to contribute to this topic.
> 
> 
> *


suicide doors?


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 1 2009, 03:02 PM~12875609
> *I'VE ALWAYS LIKED THIS CAR, TOO BAD I WAS STUCK ON BUYING A 58 RAG OR I WOULD'VE BOUGHT IT OFF OF BIG RY.
> *


I wanted a rag too but I can't afford one. Big difference in price.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 1 2009, 03:22 PM~12875738
> *suicide doors?
> *


No, shaved door handles. I'm really considering putting them back on.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 31 2009, 04:01 PM~12868796
> *Here you go Sam this is your color.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

page 4 already.....ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 1 2009, 07:00 PM~12875599
> *:no:  :no:
> *


That's what I'm saying, there was alot of people saying that, Chris Houg I think sold that statement of it being his last, and then I heard it was b.s. Nevertheless, it's a sweet ride. Needs some suede and leather colors inside.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 2 2009, 05:24 PM~12883397
> *That's what I'm saying, there was alot of people saying that, Chris Houg I think sold that statement of it being his last, and then I heard it was b.s.  Nevertheless, it's a sweet ride.  Needs some suede and leather colors inside.
> *


Get back to work Focker! :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 2 2009, 05:26 PM~12883442
> *Get back to work Focker! :biggrin:
> *


Got to take LIL breaks here and there. :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Feb 1 2009, 03:22 PM~12875738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


58 IMPALA/69 CAMARO :0 :cheesy:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 2 2009, 07:31 PM~12886574
> *58 IMPALA/69 CAMARO  :0  :cheesy:
> *


Just doing what I can to keep it on top! 

TTT


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 2 2009, 12:55 PM~12875941
> *No, shaved door handles. I'm really considering putting them back on.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

and here is my project cost me $2500 body is now off the frame body is in the shop frame is getting wrapped :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Feb 3 2009, 11:40 AM~12891772
> *and here is my project cost me $2500 body is now off the frame body is in the shop frame is getting wrapped :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Feb 3 2009, 06:40 AM~12891772
> *
> 
> and here is my project cost me $2500 body is now off the frame body is in the shop frame is getting wrapped :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


Solid project :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

Is that Holly!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66since96_@Feb 3 2009, 06:30 PM~12896404
> *Is that Holly!!
> *


yes


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

_*58 RAG COMING SOON TO A SHOW NEAR YOU. . . . . . . :biggrin: *_


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 4 2009, 10:32 AM~12902198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Feb 4 2009, 11:28 AM~12902541
> *:biggrin:
> :0
> *


Thanks for the pic. :biggrin:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 4 2009, 07:32 AM~12902198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 4 2009, 05:32 AM~12902198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

Some awesome new pics in here


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Feb 4 2009, 09:51 AM~12903146
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


X58!!!!!!!!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

Here are some old pics.... Just trying to keep the topic on top :biggrin: 




















Currently in the process of putting back OG grill & park lamps,powder-coating Lic. plate fillers,
painting cruisers & waiting on some rims from Big Ry


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Feb 4 2009, 07:05 PM~12908343
> *Here are some old pics.... Just trying to keep the topic on top :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!

you selling the 3X2 carbs? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 4 2009, 07:32 AM~12902198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY?????


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 4 2009, 05:38 PM~12908805
> *NICE!
> 
> you selling the 3X2 carbs? :biggrin:
> *


I was wondering if you could tell by the pics if this is the
58 correct 3x2 setup :dunno: I'm pretty sure the linkage
is not but what about the carbs manifold???


































The car came with a 348 that has a 2x4 setup...so i'm assuming 
that the previous owner had it on there at one point.










If there is anyone who knows i'm sure your'e one of them Sam :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Feb 4 2009, 07:05 PM~12908343
> *Here are some old pics.... Just trying to keep the topic on top :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


AND YOUR RIMS WILL BE THERE SOON ERIC!! :biggrin: CAR LOOKS GOOD MAN!!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 1 2009, 01:23 AM~12872459
> *Great pics Andy! Here's my project still in the works. Nowhere near ready but I really wanted to contribute to this topic.
> 
> 
> *



Hey Chris your 58 is BEAUTIFUL!!! You should let me put a couple of these in the trunk.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 4 2009, 08:15 PM~12910105
> *Hey Chris your 58 is BEAUTIFUL!!! You should let me put a couple of these in the trunk.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Can I get a little peek? :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 4 2009, 07:32 AM~12902198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Feb 4 2009, 11:11 PM~12909284
> *I was wondering if you could tell by the pics if this is the
> 58 correct 3x2 setup :dunno: I'm pretty sure the linkage
> is not but what about the carbs manifold???
> ...


Based on the pictures I am pretty sure they are the correct carbs for 58. Yes the linkage is some aftermarket built it yourself gobbledegook but it should work. If you want a picture of a 100% correct 58 tri carb setup hit up www.chevytalk.com and search the 58-60 forum. The pics were put up by Jens.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 5 2009, 12:45 AM~12912253
> *:0  Can I get a little peek?  :biggrin:
> *



Here you go Chris.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 5 2009, 08:58 AM~12913438
> *Here you go Chris.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 5 2009, 08:16 AM~12914134
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


X2


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 5 2009, 07:58 AM~12913438
> *Here you go Chris.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!!!! :worship:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Feb 4 2009, 08:11 PM~12909284
> *I was wondering if you could tell by the pics if this is the
> 58 correct 3x2 setup :dunno: I'm pretty sure the linkage
> is not but what about the carbs manifold???
> ...


58 Carbs have the inlet lines on the front of the carbs....Looks like yours are on the sides so they're 59 and later. Thats the fastest and easiest way to tell, then there are the numbers.

The manifold, you can tell by the date. Its located on top of the manifold between the center and back carbs. The numbers for example will say K1257 which means, November (K=11th letter for the month) 12 1957. That would be correct for 58.... Or E158 (May 1 1958) It could be A or B but anything after that is questionable because they put those on 59s. So if its 1957 its 100% sure a 58 since they didnt have 348 in 57.

Here are some pics with the 58 carbs...



















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 5 2009, 08:58 AM~12913438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I'll take 2!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: 

Wow, thats nice! It be cool to get a dual quad cover, but they're verrrrrry expensive!


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

Andy,

I have heard atleast two people say there is suppose to be a small levelair script on the dash, I have never seen one on an OG LA car and yours doesnt have it either........Whats your thoughts on this? In addition you cannot say its a levelair car and not do an engine bay shot, THAT IS A PARTY VIOLATION!!!!!!

Noah



> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 31 2009, 11:43 AM~12867128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 5 2009, 09:12 AM~12914659
> *58 Carbs have the inlet lines on the front of the carbs....Looks like yours are on the sides so they're 59 and later.  Thats the fastest and easiest way to tell, then there are the numbers.
> 
> The manifold, you can tell by the date.  Its located on top of the manifold between the center and back carbs.  The numbers for example will say K1257 which means, November (K=11th letter for the month) 12 1957.  That would be correct for 58.... Or E158 (May 1 1958) It could be A or B but anything after that is questionable because they put those on 59s.  So if its 1957 its 100% sure a 58 since they didnt have 348 in 57.
> ...


Thanks for the info
:thumbsup:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Damned I always get that confused. The 58 is in front of the carb... DUMB DUMB DUMB ASS ME.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Feb 5 2009, 11:39 AM~12915837
> *Damned I always get that confused. The 58 is in front of the carb... DUMB DUMB DUMB ASS ME.
> *


No worries...Thanks for the input anyway


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 5 2009, 07:58 AM~12913438
> *Here you go Chris.
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK WE'RE GONNA HAVE TO DO WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT ANDY. :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 5 2009, 06:03 PM~12918457
> *I THINK WE'RE GONNA HAVE TO DO WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT ANDY. :0  :0
> *


Come on now....there's no secrets here????
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 2 2009, 03:24 PM~12883397
> *That's what I'm saying, there was alot of people saying that, Chris Houg I think sold that statement of it being his last, and then I heard it was b.s.  Nevertheless, it's a sweet ride.  Needs some suede and leather colors inside.
> *


Well, the rumor made it to Afganistan, lol


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Feb 6 2009, 12:56 PM~12917866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 5 2009, 06:03 PM~12918457
> *I THINK WE'RE GONNA HAVE TO DO WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT ANDY. :0  :0
> *


PETE "GATES" THE $$$$ MAN :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 6 2009, 03:37 PM~12929026
> *PETE "GATES" THE $$$$ MAN :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Feb 5 2009, 05:29 PM~12918726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COME ON NOW BIG RY, YOU SAYING I HAVE ALLOT OF MONEY IS LIKE ME SAYING THAT YOU'RE A MIDGET. :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 6 2009, 05:21 PM~12929886
> *:0  :0
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 6 2009, 06:38 PM~12930785
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> COME ON NOW BIG RY, YOU SAYING I HAVE ALLOT OF MONEY IS LIKE ME SAYING THAT YOU'RE A MIDGET. *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Feb 6 2009, 07:43 PM~12930821
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


RY's 10 FT TALL AND HE AINT NO SLOUCH BRO, DUDES A MONSTER.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 7 2009, 12:30 AM~12931210
> *RY's 10 FT TALL AND HE AINT NO SLOUCH BRO, DUDES A MONSTER.
> *


:wow:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 6 2009, 09:03 PM~12931537
> *:wow:
> *



He is one big mofo... I'm pretty sure I could take him though


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Feb 6 2009, 09:26 PM~12931772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 6 2009, 08:38 PM~12930785
> *COME ON NOW BIG RY, YOU SAYING I HAVE ALLOT OF MONEY IS LIKE ME SAYING THAT YOU'RE A MIDGET.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 6 2009, 09:30 PM~12931210
> *RY's 10 FT TALL AND HE AINT NO SLOUCH BRO, DUDES A MONSTER.
> *


I never seen him, but I'll be disappointed if I dont see some Shaq looking dude when I meet him :biggrin:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Sup homie got your parts almost all cut out for you bro


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 6 2009, 11:36 PM~12932271
> *Sup homie got your parts almost all cut out for you bro
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 6 2009, 09:58 PM~12932051
> *I never seen him, but I'll be disappointed if I dont see some Shaq looking dude when I meet him  :biggrin:
> *


He's a cool cat, but you sure wouldn't want him mad at you hno:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Feb 6 2009, 07:30 PM~12931210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely :yes: :yes:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

This was my first 58...
Check out the custom Sofa interior :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 7 2009, 11:06 AM~12935080
> *This was my first 58...
> Check out the custom Sofa interior :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I hope someday I will be able to say "This is my 58 rag :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Feb 6 2009, 09:58 PM~12932051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOW I'M DEFINITELY JEALOUS OF YOU SAM!!! :angry:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Feb 5 2009, 12:01 PM~12915043
> *Andy,
> 
> I have heard atleast two people say there is suppose to be a small levelair script on the dash, I have never seen one on an OG LA car and yours doesnt have it either........Whats your thoughts on this?  In addition you cannot say its a levelair car and not do an engine bay shot, THAT IS A PARTY VIOLATION!!!!!!
> ...


Noah,
In the 38 years that I've been collecting 1958 Chevrolets I have never seen a Levelair equipped 1958 Chevrolet that had the Levelair script mounted anywhere but on the rear of the vehicle, and I have never seen any literature that would substantiate anything else. Beware of reproduction Levelair scripts being sold as NOS it is my understanding they don't have the markings on the backside like the originals do. See the accompanying pictures. I sure can, anyways the car got retrofitted with coil springs by the dealer way back when, and you know that because I told you. I sold the car before I had a chance to reinstall the Levelair system so an engine bay shot would only show the V8, PS, PB, AC, and the Levelair shock mounts.  
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 5 2009, 06:03 PM~12918457
> *I THINK WE'RE GONNA HAVE TO DO WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT ANDY. :0  :0
> *



As long as you're in no hurry.  
Andy


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

Andy,

In my old age I seriously did not remember you telling me about this one. Its been a few years since I have talked to you buddy. I tell Brent all the time, too many paint fumes for me. I need to stop doing my own body work and paint. 

I knew you would know though.

On the repop LA trim, trust me I have already learned the hard way. I bought a supposed NOS trim, it arrives and its twice as heavy as an og one, I inform the seller he swears up and down its NOS, still havent figured out to this day if he was intentionally or unintentionally deceiving me. Unfortunately most of the time people buy classic parts they are not the first owners, second or third, they are more like 20th person since when it was purchased from a chevy dealership and somewhere along the line some mistated a product. Like for instance how many times have we seen "nos emblems" on ebay still in their "trim parts" bag, lol. I most of the time can tell because I have orignal used or nos to compare against, but even then sometimes you have to see it person to be able to tell for sure.

Do you have any pix of levelair cars with the og levelair still in them? On another site I go to, someone posted pix of Joes 58 with levelair equipment installed, and another guy said it was impossible for it to be an og car, because all levelair cars were converted. I commented that I have seen about a handfull of original surviving levelair cars with all their equipment still intact. But you knwo how that goes. I have even seen pix of an 59 levelair, in fact it was on the same site. The funniest thing is, if my memory serves me correctly the guy removed it from his 59 and sold the parts to another guy, lol..........That 59 might have been the only known og 59 levelair car made or atleast still in existance, being even more rare IMO then a 59 of fuelinjected car.

Noah






> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 7 2009, 10:21 PM~12938674
> *Noah,
> In the 38 years that I've been collecting 1958 Chevrolets I have never seen a Levelair equipped 1958 Chevrolet that had the Levelair script mounted anywhere but on the rear of the vehicle, and I have never seen any literature that would substantiate anything else. Beware of reproduction Levelair scripts being sold as NOS it is my understanding they don't have the markings on the backside like the originals do. See the accompanying pictures. I sure can, anyways the car got retrofitted with coil springs by the dealer way back when, and you know that because I told you. I sold the car before I had a chance to reinstall the Levelair system so an engine bay shot would only show the V8, PS, PB, AC, and the Levelair shock mounts.
> Andy
> ...


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

TTT


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Feb 7 2009, 11:06 PM~12939104
> *Andy,
> 
> In my old age I seriously did not remember you telling me about this one.  Its been a few years since I have talked to you buddy.  I tell Brent all the time, too many paint fumes for me.  I need to stop doing my own body work and paint.
> ...


my dad had a 58 belair two door hard top with level air, the car was loaded with options. The first I had ever herd of anything like it. He said thats the only car he would give up his 32 Ford for, lol. he sold the car for $500 in the late 60s. I have pics, ill have to post some . :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

He told me that the wheels was the only reverse wheels that they could get back then, and he couldent afford the chrome ones, lol. This was when my parents got married, 47 years ago.






































after he sold it he bought the 59


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

Red,

Those pix are BAD AZZ!!!!!! I dont suppose you have any of the engine compartment?????

Funny thing too, I have talked to some people who tell me that the top of the line impala were the models that the majority of Levelair was installed on, but I swear it seems like I see more belairs with them and four doors than anything else. I dunno if its because more people customized their impalas and because they were more popular they changed hands more often so people tossed what they didnt like and likewise the belairs more og owners retained for longer and stuck to the good old if it aint broke dont fix it, I dunno.......... But just something I seem to see......

Noah




> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 8 2009, 03:45 PM~12942842
> *He told me that the wheels was the only reverse wheels that they could get back then, and he couldent afford the chrome ones, lol.  This was when my parents got married, 47 years ago.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 8 2009, 06:45 PM~12942842
> *He told me that the wheels was the only reverse wheels that they could get back then, and he couldent afford the chrome ones, lol.  This was when my parents got married, 47 years ago.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics Red!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 8 2009, 03:45 PM~12942842
> *He told me that the wheels was the only reverse wheels that they could get back then, and he couldent afford the chrome ones, lol.  This was when my parents got married, 47 years ago.
> 
> 
> ...


awesome pics, love the script and pinstriping 
what does it say on the door? :thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 8 2009, 03:19 PM~12942660
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

1 of my favorite picture that i took and my wall paper


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 8 2009, 01:21 AM~12938674
> *Noah,
> In the 38 years that I've been collecting 1958 Chevrolets I have never seen a Levelair equipped 1958 Chevrolet that had the Levelair script mounted anywhere but on the rear of the vehicle, and I have never seen any literature that would substantiate anything else. Beware of reproduction Levelair scripts being sold as NOS it is my understanding they don't have the markings on the backside like the originals do. See the accompanying pictures. I sure can, anyways the car got retrofitted with coil springs by the dealer way back when, and you know that because I told you. I sold the car before I had a chance to reinstall the Levelair system so an engine bay shot would only show the V8, PS, PB, AC, and the Levelair shock mounts.
> Andy
> *


Andy dropping knowledge in here.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 8 2009, 06:16 PM~12944105
> *awesome pics, love the script and pinstriping
> what does it say on the door?  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks guys, I love thes pics. all my dads cars had striping and was named. the name on the front filler panal is my moms name, and sence the car had the level air when dad opened the valve on the pump to lower it it puffed the air out. well they said it sounded like it was whistling so he named it "The whistler" thats whats on the quarter panal.  I dont have any pics of under the hood sorry.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

in the 3rd pic, check out his model A truck with a choped top and channeled front end. I have pics of that also. OG rat rod, lol :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 8 2009, 01:19 PM~12942660
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


Damn :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Feb 7 2009, 01:48 PM~12935285
> *I hope someday I will be able to say "This is my 58 rag :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, but your 58 is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay cleaner for being a first 58 Life just isnt fair....you in paradise, and me, well we're expecting snow tomorrow and for the rest of the week......You must have done great things in your past life man... :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Feb 7 2009, 06:59 PM~12937098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit I got Pete-GATES-sta jealous :biggrin: I heard 'bout you :0 :0 

Those pics are from about 10 years ago, I got the car 4 hours away in Idaho and DROVE it home.... :biggrin: No plates, no insurance, didnt stop too good, but drove it like I stole it....oh, to be young and stupid...when you're 21 you just dont give a damn!


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 8 2009, 03:45 PM~12942842
> *He told me that the wheels was the only reverse wheels that they could get back then, and he couldent afford the chrome ones, lol.  This was when my parents got married, 47 years ago.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:
thats some cool history right thurrrr


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

I got a 58 strapd rag top frame for sale pm me if intrested


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: locorider, Hatchet Ryda_65, bluethunder81, rememberFROGG, 909vert63

WAT UP!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 9 2009, 11:19 AM~12942660
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


love this paint job! hope you do the interior on the 58 similar to your 64!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Here you go Pete-Gate-Sta :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://www.cars-on-line.com/39678.html


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Feb 8 2009, 09:31 PM~12945766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is my favorite! Anyone know the owner?


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 9 2009, 11:45 AM~12942842
> *He told me that the wheels was the only reverse wheels that they could get back then, and he couldent afford the chrome ones, lol.  This was when my parents got married, 47 years ago.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW great photos! didnt even know level air was a bel air option. 
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Feb 9 2009, 04:31 PM~12945766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit thats beautiful!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: locorider, low1, 64Rag, BRODIE, rememberFROGG, Cadillac1, BIGTITO64, Sin Sixty

:0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Feb 9 2009, 04:39 PM~12945889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my favourite photos of a 58. thanks!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 8 2009, 10:16 PM~12947135
> *This is my favorite!
> *


Yup that car is Baaaaad 
(repost pic)


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: locorider, 909vert63, str8W3stC0ast1n, Jaime-ViejitosNM, 64Rag, Eazy, leo161, andrewlister, low1, rememberFROGG, Cadillac1, BIGTITO64

Whats going on here....damnnnn


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 8 2009, 07:33 PM~12945799
> *:0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 8 2009, 10:16 PM~12947135
> *This is my favorite! Anyone know the owner?
> *


PETE-STA!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 8 2009, 10:42 PM~12947375
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 8 2009, 09:14 PM~12947122
> *love this paint job! hope you do the interior on the 58 similar to your 64!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 9 2009, 06:47 PM~12947430
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 8 2009, 10:14 PM~12947124
> *Here you go Pete-Gate-Sta  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.cars-on-line.com/39678.html
> *


THATS POCKET CHANGE FOR PETE-GATES!! :yes:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 8 2009, 10:14 PM~12947124
> *Here you go Pete-Gate-Sta  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.cars-on-line.com/39678.html
> *



ive always wondered about where they go and how much they go for.
what ive also wondered is who can afford them, it doesnt seem that most lowriders could and car clollectors would frown upon such hydraulic behavior and not be interested.
who buys these great cars? The few well off lowriders in Japan?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Feb 8 2009, 08:39 PM~12945889
> *
> 
> 
> ...



its so great to see a 58 with patterns. IMO they look best with patterns but Im not a purist.

Why do most 58 lovers go the straight single or two tone cars? Is it because it has taken a long time and a decent amount of money to get one and you feel less adventurous once youve got one or is it just 'the thing to do'? With that said you cant beat one of those southside 58s or the one in the ad above. 

plus no-one answered why no-one seems to put supremes on 58s anymore. are they too ghetto?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 8 2009, 10:47 PM~12947430
> *:thumbsup:
> *



can you post a pic of your 58 and 64 side by side in your garage?


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

how come the skirts are worth 5k???

http://www.cars-on-line.com/39971.html


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 8 2009, 11:08 PM~12947070
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: locorider, Hatchet Ryda_65, bluethunder81, rememberFROGG, 909vert63
> 
> ...


Bout to go to work, you know savin' the damn world


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 8 2009, 10:23 PM~12947200
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: locorider, 909vert63, str8W3stC0ast1n, Jaime-ViejitosNM, 64Rag, Eazy, leo161, andrewlister, low1, rememberFROGG, Cadillac1, BIGTITO64
> 
> ...


hey loco did you get my pm


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 9 2009, 12:20 AM~12947774
> *its so great to see a 58 with patterns.  IMO they look best with patterns but Im not a purist.
> 
> Why do most 58 lovers go the straight single or two tone cars?  Is it because it has taken a long time and a decent amount of money to get one and you feel less adventurous once youve got one or is it just 'the thing to do'?  With that said you cant beat one of those southside 58s or the one in the ad above.
> ...


the one avove is Lemonlaid from Premier car club


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG+Feb 9 2009, 01:26 AM~12948616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did, I'll pm you soon. :cheesy:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 9 2009, 12:51 AM~12948462
> *how come the skirts are worth 5k???
> 
> http://www.cars-on-line.com/39971.html
> *


Cruiser Skirts can run up to $5gs. Anywhere from $2000-$4000 depending on condition and trim. If its the last thing you need....and you got a big show to go...and you GOT the money...then $5000!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 8 2009, 11:20 PM~12947774
> *its so great to see a 58 with patterns.  IMO they look best with patterns but Im not a purist.
> 
> Why do most 58 lovers go the straight single or two tone cars?  Is it because it has taken a long time and a decent amount of money to get one and you feel less adventurous once youve got one or is it just 'the thing to do'?  With that said you cant beat one of those southside 58s or the one in the ad above.
> ...


Yup, Yup, and Yup....you asked and you answered it :biggrin: 

I dont know about the supremes, I dont think its because they ghetto or anything like that. :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 9 2009, 07:11 AM~12949717
> *Cruiser Skirts can run up to $5gs.  Anywhere from $2000-$4000 depending on condition and trim. If its the last thing you need....and you got a big show to go...and you GOT the money...then $5000!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Feb 5 2009, 04:56 PM~12917866
> *
> 
> 
> ...



My boy Joe.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Feb 8 2009, 09:04 PM~12947020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AGAIN... :nosad:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 9 2009, 06:05 PM~12954370
> *
> 
> :0  :0 I SEEN THAT A FEW WEEKS AGO, I WISH I SHOULD'VE BOUGHT IT WHEN IT FIRST WENT UP FOR SALE.
> ...


QIUT IT MR."C NOTE"!! YOU GOT ALL THE CHIPS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1+Feb 8 2009, 11:51 PM~12948462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUP YUP, BUT IF YOU'RE PATIENT AND BROKE LIKE ME YOU'LL FIND THE CLEANEST UN-USED SET IN THE WORLD FOR A PHENOMENAL PRICE. :biggrin:  

*slightly over exaggerated on condition of skirts, but they're super duper clean* :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 9 2009, 05:07 PM~12954395
> *QIUT IT MR."C NOTE"!! YOU GOT ALL THE CHIPS!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 9 2009, 04:10 PM~12954425
> *YUP YUP, BUT IF YOU'RE PATIENT AND BROKE LIKE ME YOU'LL FIND THE CLEANEST UN-USED SET IN THE WORLD FOR A PHENOMENAL PRICE.  :biggrin:
> 
> *slightly over exaggerated on condition of skirts, but they're super duper clean*  :biggrin:
> *


Or you can be like me...IMPATIENT & BROKE ...but still find a way to pay
an outrageous price for used cruisers, and still feel like you're lucky


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Feb 9 2009, 04:10 PM~12954425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One has to wonder...how broke could you be :dunno: 

After all you do own a 58 RAG & CRUISERS & 72 spoke D'z 
etc etc etc etc etc :biggrin: :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Feb 9 2009, 05:41 PM~12954755
> *Or you can be like me...IMPATIENT & BROKE ...but still find a way to pay
> an outrageous price for used cruisers, and still feel like you're lucky
> *


EITHER WAY WORKS ERIC :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: INVISIBLE EMPIRE



:0 :0 WHAT'S UP BIG $$$?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 9 2009, 08:24 PM~12955919
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: INVISIBLE EMPIRE
> :0  :0 WHAT'S UP BIG $$$?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: NOT ME 58 RAG OWNER!! YOUR THE ONLY MONEY MAN AROUND HERE MR GATES :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 10 2009, 05:11 AM~12949717
> *Cruiser Skirts can run up to $5gs.  Anywhere from $2000-$4000 depending on condition and trim. If its the last thing you need....and you got a big show to go...and you GOT the money...then $5000!!! :biggrin:
> *


damn never knew they were that expensive.. hows a kid from NZ ever gona be able to afford a 58 drop top, let alone the accessories!?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 9 2009, 10:33 PM~12958842
> *damn never knew they were that expensive.. hows a kid from NZ ever gona be able to afford a 58 drop top, let alone the accessories!?
> *


HAHA, BELIEVE ME BRO IT CAN HAPPEN, WHEN I WAS LIKE 23 I NEVER THOUGHT I'DE BE ABLE TO AFFORD A 61 RAG, I'M 28 AND DONE HAD A 61 RAG AND MOVED ON, IF YOU WANT IT BAD ENOUGH AND AIM FOR IT YOU'LL GET YOUR 58 RAG AND EVERY ACCESSORY EVER MADE FOR IT.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 10 2009, 08:37 AM~12960263
> *HAHA, BELIEVE ME BRO IT CAN HAPPEN, WHEN I WAS LIKE 23 I NEVER THOUGHT I'DE BE ABLE TO AFFORD A 61 RAG, I'M 28 AND DONE HAD A 61 RAG AND MOVED ON, IF YOU WANT IT BAD ENOUGH AND AIM FOR IT YOU'LL GET YOUR 58 RAG AND EVERY ACCESSORY EVER MADE FOR IT.
> *


You can always live inside of a spacious 58 with all of the amenities. :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 10 2009, 05:37 AM~12960263
> *HAHA, BELIEVE ME BRO IT CAN HAPPEN, WHEN I WAS LIKE 23 I NEVER THOUGHT I'DE BE ABLE TO AFFORD A 61 RAG, I'M 28 AND DONE HAD A 61 RAG AND MOVED ON, IF YOU WANT IT BAD ENOUGH AND AIM FOR IT YOU'LL GET YOUR 58 RAG AND EVERY ACCESSORY EVER MADE FOR IT.
> *


JUST LIKE PETE!! :biggrin: JUST MAKE SURE AFTER YOU PAID FOR IT THE SHIPPING CO'S TRUCK IS GOOD MECHANICAL CONDITION SO YOU DONT HAVE TO GO OUT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT DRIVE 6HRS 1 WAY WITH FLASHLIGHTS AND BASEBALL BATS TO GET YOUR CAR!!! :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: GOTTA GIVE PETE A LITTLE SHIT NOW AND THEN!!


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Feb 10 2009, 06:03 AM~12960464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 8 2009, 10:22 PM~12947795
> *can you post a pic of your 58 and 64 side by side in your garage?
> *


I can't right now. 64's getting worked on so I don't have it.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 10 2009, 05:45 PM~12966191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: JIMMY HAS JUST ABOUT EVERY ACCESSORY EVER MADE FOR HIS 58 RAG.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 10 2009, 06:30 PM~12966059
> *:yes: :yes:
> YEAH THAT'S A FACT!!! AND MY DUMB ASS REFERS YOU TO THEM AND THEY TAKE THEIR SWEET AS TIME WITH YOUR RIDE. :angry:
> 
> ...


HEY I ACTUALLY SAVED MONEY!!LOL


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 11 2009, 01:37 AM~12960263
> *HAHA, BELIEVE ME BRO IT CAN HAPPEN, WHEN I WAS LIKE 23 I NEVER THOUGHT I'DE BE ABLE TO AFFORD A 61 RAG, I'M 28 AND DONE HAD A 61 RAG AND MOVED ON, IF YOU WANT IT BAD ENOUGH AND AIM FOR IT YOU'LL GET YOUR 58 RAG AND EVERY ACCESSORY EVER MADE FOR IT.
> *


i have more than enough faith bro! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 11 2009, 02:45 PM~12966191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking badass!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 10 2009, 09:16 AM~12961151
> *
> 
> *


come on Jimmy, you gotta show us more pics bro....Quit Teasin :biggrin:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Ok homie don't like to show off


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

THERE YOU GO !!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Hells yeah!
Nice Ride bro


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> :cheesy:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

page 3 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 11 2009, 05:41 PM~12968374
> *THERE YOU GO !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful bro, i love the colour scheme :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 11 2009, 04:02 PM~12975175
> *page 3  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


x2


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 11 2009, 02:02 PM~12975175
> *page 3  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



TTT...for a 58 in serious need of a new carpet & steering wheel paint :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 10 2009, 05:55 PM~12966280
> *:yes: JIMMY HAS JUST ABOUT EVERY ACCESSORY EVER MADE FOR HIS 58 RAG.
> *


 :0 I like the color combo on it. :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 12 2009, 05:27 PM~12986844
> *:0 I like the color combo on it.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: I'VE BEEN TO JIMMIES HOUSE AND I'LL SAY THESE PICS DON'T SHOW IT'S TRUE BEAUTY.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

MY HOMEBOY ANGEL'S 58 FROM PRIDE C.C.SO.CAL 
























PRIDE C.C.SO.CAL


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C._@Feb 13 2009, 06:31 PM~12989620
> *MY HOMEBOY ANGEL'S 58 FROM PRIDE C.C.SO.CAL
> 
> 
> ...


sick!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 12 2009, 09:47 PM~12989801
> *sick!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


deathly sick :thumbsup: Wish I could afford a 58... someday...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 12 2009, 10:48 PM~12989816
> *deathly sick  :thumbsup:  Wish I could afford a 58...  someday...
> *


YOU COULD AFFORD 2!! :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C._@Feb 12 2009, 08:31 PM~12989620
> *MY HOMEBOY ANGEL'S 58 FROM PRIDE C.C.SO.CAL
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

damn you bastards
stop posting such great pics of these rags
its starting to sway me on my next ride
im aiming for a 63 rag but you are killing me with these pics
i know theres a price difference but its all worth working for 
im torn :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 13 2009, 12:50 AM~12991285
> *damn you bastards
> stop posting such great pics of these rags
> its starting to sway me on my next ride
> ...


Definitely 58 RAG :yes: but...there is a HUGE price difference  
and it is all worth working for :thumbsup:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C._@Feb 13 2009, 01:31 AM~12989620
> *MY HOMEBOY ANGEL'S 58 FROM PRIDE C.C.SO.CAL
> 
> 
> ...


Love that color. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Feb 12 2009, 09:48 PM~12989816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THAT ONES BEEN ON EBAY FOR A WHILE.  

LOOKS LIKE MINE.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

what are they asking for it ???


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 13 2009, 08:00 PM~12998255
> *what are they asking for it ???
> *


$100,000K BRO 

http://www.mwmcars.com/cars.htm?l=&id=146


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 12 2009, 10:16 PM~12990102
> *YOU COULD AFFORD 2!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Man 58 are still bring in cash Bro


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

just passing trough big ballers topic :wave:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 13 2009, 08:15 PM~12998389
> *Man 58 are still bring in cash Bro
> *


THEY'RE STILL UP THERE IN PRICE JIMMY, THE QUESTION IS, "ARE THEY SELLING?"



> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Feb 13 2009, 08:15 PM~12998392
> *just passing trough big ballers topic :wave:
> *


SPEAKING OF "BALLERS", WHAT'S UP TIJUAS? YOU DON'T OWN (5) 58 RAGS, CUZ YOU DON'T WANT TO.


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

I am just glad I don't have a grip in to My 58 rag homie and it still look's ok


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 13 2009, 09:22 PM~12998457
> *SPEAKING OF "BALLERS", WHAT'S UP TIJUAS? YOU DON'T OWN (5) 58 RAGS, CUZ YOU DON'T WANT TO.
> *


shit!! wouldnt that be nice?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

just incase you guys havent seen


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=458888


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 13 2009, 09:10 PM~12998330
> *$100,000K BRO
> 
> http://www.mwmcars.com/cars.htm?l=&id=146
> *


PETE IS IN THE VERY EXCLUSIVE 100K CLUB!! (PRESIDENT ACTUALLY)


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 13 2009, 10:25 PM~12999044
> * just incase you guys havent seen
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=458888
> *


TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 13 2009, 08:10 PM~12998330
> *$100,000K BRO
> 
> http://www.mwmcars.com/cars.htm?l=&id=146
> *


 :0 :0 Your car and this one are sporting one of the best OG colors IMO. :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog+Feb 13 2009, 08:26 PM~12998481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS TED, I APPRECIATE THAT BRO.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 14 2009, 01:24 PM~13002694
> *HAHA, DON'T RUB IT IN JIMMY :biggrin: AND YOU'RE CAR IS BADASS BRO.
> *


X58!!!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

MAN I WANNA LAY MY 58 OUT LIKE THIS SOOOOOOO BAD!!!









:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

just found these looking thru some old cds
at the route 66 auto museum on the way to alberquerque
















































:biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

JUST BECAUSE.........


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

in tucamcari nm


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 16 2009, 03:06 PM~13011929
> *MAN I WANNA LAY MY 58 OUT LIKE THIS SOOOOOOO BAD!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DO IT!!!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Feb 15 2009, 07:31 PM~13012157
> *in tucamcari nm
> 
> 
> ...


thats not an impala


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Lay it out Pete


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 16 2009, 10:15 AM~13015663
> * Pete
> *


x2


Pete, Lay it out.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

PETE-LAYDOUT-STA


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 16 2009, 09:00 AM~13016422
> *PETE-LAYDOUT-STA
> *



Were still waiting Pete....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1+Feb 15 2009, 10:28 PM~13014584-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 16 2009, 01:00 PM~13016422
> *PETE-LAYDOUT-STA
> *


Pete gonna get the lay'd the fuck out!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 16 2009, 03:50 PM~13017656
> *:0
> :cheesy:
> :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Feb 16 2009, 12:34 PM~13018036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  BUT WITH CRUISERS MY FRIEND.


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 16 2009, 03:37 AM~13015380
> *thats not an impala
> *


its still in the family. :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 16 2009, 11:45 AM~13018158
> *
> BUT WITH CRUISERS MY FRIEND.
> *


Can't wait :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hno: hno:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## GAN65TER SS (Dec 23, 2008)

NICE RAGS


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 16 2009, 12:50 PM~13017656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 16 2009, 06:10 PM~13018864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 17 2009, 08:50 AM~13017656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how could you not after this pic! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 16 2009, 12:50 PM~13017656
> *:0
> :cheesy:
> :biggrin:
> ...


bags or juice?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Feb 16 2009, 06:10 PM~13021530
> *bags or juice?
> *


EVEN BETTER, PHOTOSHOPPED. :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted+Feb 16 2009, 02:10 PM~13018864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

There's alot of smoke in this room.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 16 2009, 04:45 PM~13018158
> *:|  :|
> *


:rofl: Trejo-Style


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 17 2009, 08:21 PM~13034312
> *:rofl:  Trejo-Style
> *


HAHA, HEY SING THAT TREJO SONG LIKE YOU DID ON THE PHONE THE OTHER DAY. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Feb 17 2009, 09:56 PM~13034761
> *ttt
> *


Watup foo


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 16 2009, 07:17 PM~13021630
> *EVEN BETTER, PHOTOSHOPPED.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: get off that computer and juice that car now!!!
fuck this photoshop bullshit









































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Feb 17 2009, 10:29 PM~13035857
> *:uh:  :uh: get off that computer and juice that car now!!!
> fuck this photoshop bullshit
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 18 2009, 05:37 AM~13037255
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 18 2009, 12:43 AM~13034609
> *HAHA, HEY SING THAT TREJO SONG LIKE YOU DID ON THE PHONE THE OTHER DAY.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: You like that shit, didn't you? :biggrin: You didn't know the boy has got skillzzzzzzzzz. :rofl:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 18 2009, 08:37 AM~13037255
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Andy from Adex nothing could be bad from that name. DO IT!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 18 2009, 11:01 AM~13039236
> *Andy from Adex nothing could be bad from that name.  DO IT!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: X2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 18 2009, 02:02 PM~13039243
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: X2
> *


x58 CUT THAT BITCH


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 18 2009, 01:01 PM~13039236
> *Andy from Adex nothing could be bad from that name.  DO IT!
> *


Complete</span>


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 18 2009, 02:31 PM~13039462
> *Complete</span>
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:

I need Andy to sponsor "Betty" :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 18 2009, 02:16 PM~13039865
> *:cheesy:
> 
> I need Andy to sponsor "Betty"  :biggrin:
> *


Andy Is A Cooool Doood :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 16 2009, 07:17 PM~13021630
> *EVEN BETTER, PHOTOSHOPPED.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

cam you photoshop my car done please


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143+Feb 18 2009, 09:45 AM~13039077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 18 2009, 01:42 PM~13041445
> *Andy Is A Cooool Doood  :biggrin:
> *


Always willing to help a 58 owner in need :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

You can never have enough 58 cruisers :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Feb 18 2009, 04:51 PM~13042003
> *Always willing to help a 58 owner in need :thumbsup:
> *


ALWAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Feb 18 2009, 06:57 PM~13043994
> *You can never have enough 58 cruisers :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA, YOU WON IT HUH? NOT BAD ERIC. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Feb 18 2009, 07:57 PM~13043994
> *You can never have enough 58 cruisers :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


good buy, I was watching it...


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Feb 18 2009, 07:57 PM~13043994
> *You can never have enough 58 cruisers :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 18 2009, 09:19 PM~13045067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are they really serious??


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Feb 18 2009, 06:22 PM~13044317-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't help myself :biggrin: Thought it would have gone for more :dunno: 
My car would be done a lot faster...If I just stop buying all these damn extras
:banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Feb 18 2009, 11:05 PM~13047070
> *I couldn't help myself  :biggrin:  Thought it would have gone for more :dunno:
> My car would be done a lot faster...If I just stop buying all these damn extras
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


I WAS GONNA BID TO WIN ON IT, BUT I WASN'T AROUND WHEN IT ENDED. DRESS THAT BAD BOY UP AND HANG IT ON YOUR WALL, IT'LL LOOK SICK, THAT'S WHAT I WANTED IT FOR.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Feb 18 2009, 10:57 PM~13043994
> *You can never have enough 58 cruisers :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder how a pair of those would look on a rag ace? :0 Okay, okay, i'm just clownin'. :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 17 2009, 09:58 PM~13034785
> *Watup foo
> *


Not much you going to cut urs ??????


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I PUT MY CAR UP FOR SALE....   http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 19 2009, 04:32 PM~13052924
> *I PUT MY CAR UP FOR SALE....     http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...%3A1|240%3A1318
> *


 :thumbsup: This one is nice.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 19 2009, 05:32 PM~13052924
> *I PUT MY CAR UP FOR SALE....     http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...%3A1|240%3A1318
> *


WHEN DID YOU MOVE TO MISSOURI??? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 19 2009, 06:30 PM~13053391
> *WHEN DID YOU MOVE TO MISSOURI??? :0  :biggrin:
> *


He didnt, thats just the one he has for "backup"...

Big PETE-GATES-STA homie dont play around :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 19 2009, 08:32 PM~13052924
> *I PUT MY CAR UP FOR SALE....     http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...%3A1|240%3A1318
> *












$110k with a burnt out hi-beam T-3, now that's gangsta.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 19 2009, 07:24 PM~13053856
> *He didnt, thats just the one he has for "backup"...
> 
> Big PETE-GATES-STA homie dont play around  :0  :0
> *


THATS THE "GATES GANGSTA" MID WEST ROLL!! PETE-PLAYA-GATESTA!!! :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Feb 19 2009, 03:42 PM~13051965
> *Not much you going to cut urs ??????
> *



The Yellow one. I was seriously thinking about it, but Andy convinced me :biggrin: 

when you gonna post pics of yours?!!?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 19 2009, 07:44 PM~13054046
> *The Yellow one.  I was seriously thinking about it, but Andy convinced me  :biggrin:
> 
> when you gonna post pics of yours?!!?
> *


GO ANDY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 19 2009, 07:43 PM~13054037
> *THATS THE "GATES GANGSTA" MID WEST ROLL!! PETE-PLAYA-GATESTA!!! :0
> *



MIDWEST :roflmao: :roflmao: ROLLLLLLLL
:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 19 2009, 05:32 PM~13052924
> *I PUT MY CAR UP FOR SALE....     http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...%3A1|240%3A1318
> *


you're not taking that piece of shit to AZ? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted+Feb 19 2009, 05:01 PM~13053168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS JUST JOKING, NO MORE "PETE-GATES-STA" JOKES, WAHAHAHAHA.....



> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Feb 19 2009, 06:36 PM~13053946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BIG CUT'S ME NO SLACK, OH AND NOW I'M A "PLAYA"

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Feb 19 2009, 06:45 PM~13054060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:|


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

IT WAS A NICE DAY YESTERDAY SO I TOOK HER OUT FOR A DRIVE AND SOME PICTURES, JUST THOUGHT I'DE SHARE SINCE NO ONE ELSE POST PICS IN HERE. :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 21 2009, 12:01 PM~13069635
> *IT WAS A NICE DAY YESTERDAY SO I TOOK HER OUT FOR A DRIVE AND SOME PICTURES, JUST THOUGHT I'DE SHARE SINCE NO ONE ELSE POST PICS IN HERE.  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn...looking good Pete


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 21 2009, 02:01 PM~13069635
> *IT WAS A NICE DAY YESTERDAY SO I TOOK HER OUT FOR A DRIVE AND SOME PICTURES, JUST THOUGHT I'DE SHARE SINCE NO ONE ELSE POST PICS IN HERE.  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WEATHER LOOKS GOOD IN MISSOURI PETE!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 21 2009, 02:01 PM~13069635
> *IT WAS A NICE DAY YESTERDAY SO I TOOK HER OUT FOR A DRIVE AND SOME PICTURES, JUST THOUGHT I'DE SHARE SINCE NO ONE ELSE POST PICS IN HERE.  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Aye I got the same Exhaust ports :cheesy: I'll post picks later..


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

http://s517.photobucket.com/albums/u333/ig...nt=S6300594.jpg


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Those pictures never get boring. :nicoderm:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 21 2009, 02:01 PM~13069635
> *IT WAS A NICE DAY YESTERDAY SO I TOOK HER OUT FOR A DRIVE AND SOME PICTURES, JUST THOUGHT I'DE SHARE SINCE NO ONE ELSE POST PICS IN HERE.  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS!

I know what your saying......page 4!!!! WTF


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 21 2009, 01:01 PM~13069635
> *IT WAS A NICE DAY YESTERDAY SO I TOOK HER OUT FOR A DRIVE AND SOME PICTURES, JUST THOUGHT I'DE SHARE SINCE NO ONE ELSE POST PICS IN HERE.  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Jimdog we need some HQ pics!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

FOUND SOME :biggrin: 

THANKS SAM


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 22 2009, 12:26 PM~13076911
> *Jimdog we need some HQ pics!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

YOU GET YOUR CRUISER SKIRTS STAR'S I SENT PETE ???


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 22 2009, 12:55 PM~13077076
> *YOU GET YOUR CRUISER SKIRTS STAR'S I SENT PETE ???
> *


NOT YET BRO, THEY'LL BE HERE MON. THANKS AGAIN JIMMY.


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

I need to see more of this one. I need ideas for the paint for my 58.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Feb 22 2009, 01:35 PM~13077398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There's a whole topic on it. :biggrin:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

link??? name of the topic?


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 23 2009, 05:56 AM~13075292
> *
> I know what your saying......page 4!!!! WTF
> *


post some more of your car then bro


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Feb 22 2009, 01:53 PM~13077552
> *link??? name of the topic?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=436283


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 19 2009, 08:53 PM~13054822
> *  :0  :0
> *


i'll take that as a no. :biggrin:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 20 2009, 09:59 PM~13065159
> *:|
> *


NICE 58 HOMIE


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

I HAVE THIS 58 VISOR IM SELLIN EXCELLENT SHAPE FRESHLY POLISHED CHROME REAL GOOD SHAPE NO RUST IM ASKING 2100 O.B.O. LOCATED IN LAS VEGAS


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 22 2009, 12:27 PM~13076916
> *SOMEONE</span>* THEY WANNA SELL ME?
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Feb 23 2009, 12:04 PM~13086751
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 23 2009, 01:33 PM~13087003
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


zup pete,i still got them coronas


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Feb 23 2009, 12:34 PM~13087019
> *zup pete,i still got them coronas
> *


NO ENVITAS GUEY.........


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Feb 23 2009, 03:09 PM~13087945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Feb 23 2009, 03:40 PM~13088312
> *Sweet
> *


thanks  i found this pic and just had to share to the 58 impala topic


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Feb 23 2009, 01:09 PM~13087945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Feb 23 2009, 03:44 PM~13088979
> *Nice pic :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

X58


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Feb 22 2009, 04:04 PM~13077947
> *post some more of your car then bro
> *


I hate the feeling of showing off. Im a simple man, Im fortunate enough to drive one but hey, thats what its all about! I'll get some pics loaded up, and post them....you gotta remember, we get this thing called Winter in Salt Lake City :biggrin: and it really sucks ass. You guys dont get any snow, do you?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

This is what happens when you gotta BBQ INSIDE the garage cuz its so fucking cold outside.....
Took the 58 outside to make room and when I got it back in, it was all frosty and shit! :angry:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice 58.  I like that OG color combo. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 23 2009, 08:54 PM~13092042
> *Very nice 58.   I like that OG color combo.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man! :cheesy: 

:0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Feb 23 2009, 07:31 PM~13091683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 348 :0


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 23 2009, 09:55 PM~13092054
> *Thanks man!  :cheesy:
> 
> :0
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=419599&st=80

:biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 23 2009, 06:46 PM~13091927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's beautiful Sam


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

THANKS MAN


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 23 2009, 11:49 PM~13091976
> *This is what happens when you gotta BBQ INSIDE the garage cuz its so fucking cold outside.....
> Took the 58 outside to make room and when I got it back in, it was all frosty and shit! :angry:
> 
> ...


That mafucca is ICE COLD.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 23 2009, 08:46 PM~13091927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL SAM!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Feb 23 2009, 12:33 PM~13087003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:twak:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Feb 24 2009, 06:13 PM~13101133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you man


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 24 2009, 06:25 PM~13101234
> *I tried to go into the 58 Fest to post pics of Pete Stas car, and it asked for my bank account before entering topic :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Too too nice... damn. :nicoderm:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks man....If I only had a spotlight to put on it.... :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 25 2009, 07:35 PM~13113379
> *Thanks man....If I only had a spotlight to put on it.... :biggrin:
> *


HAHA, THAT'S A JOKE!!! I'M SURE YOU HAVE A DUNGEON FULL OF TRAILMATERS. :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 25 2009, 08:35 PM~13113379
> *Thanks man....If I only had a spotlight to put on it.... :biggrin:
> *


um uh


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

OFF TO PAINT THEY GO THIS WEEKEND. :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 25 2009, 09:18 PM~13113881
> *OFF TO PAINT THEY GO THIS WEEKEND. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 25 2009, 09:18 PM~13113881
> *OFF TO PAINT THEY GO THIS WEEKEND. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: 

You killin it!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 25 2009, 08:17 PM~13114624
> *:machinegun:
> 
> You killin it!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/1043595604.html

jus found this on craigslist thought it might be helpful :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Feb 25 2009, 08:46 PM~13114205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BIG JIMMY, WHAT'S UP BRO?


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Just kicking it bro


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 25 2009, 11:35 PM~13113379
> *Thanks man....If I only had a spotlight to put on it.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 26 2009, 12:18 AM~13113881
> *OFF TO PAINT THEY GO THIS WEEKEND. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Why is one of the ports crooked? :uh: j/k! :nicoderm: That's real NEATO OL' PETE-O!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 25 2006, 11:02 PM~6446087
> *Bad ass flick
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Feb 26 2009, 09:09 AM~13117835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 26 2009, 09:06 PM~13123722
> *uffin:
> *


too much p.okey homie


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 26 2009, 10:01 PM~13124288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not kool


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 26 2009, 06:49 PM~13122250
> *IT PROBABLY IS, I'M CROSSED EYE'D.  :around:  :around:
> 
> *


PETE YOU NEED TO STOP DOING THAT WHILE YOUR ONLY CROSS EYED, WE DONT WANT YOU TO GO BLIND!! :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 26 2009, 11:01 PM~13124288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 26 2009, 09:06 PM~13124338
> *PETE YOU NEED TO STOP DOING THAT WHILE YOUR ONLY CROSS EYED, WE DONT WANT YOU TO GO BLIND!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 27 2009, 01:01 AM~13124288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lot of work went into that boy... :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 26 2009, 09:01 PM~13124288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 26 2009, 09:01 PM~13124288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S HORRIBLE!!!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 27 2009, 01:01 AM~13124288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I dig it.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

The guy off my classic car Dennis Guage would probably love this shit. :0


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

You get the cruiser back yet Pete from getting painted ????


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Mar 1 2009, 01:25 AM~13141969
> *You get the cruiser back yet Pete from getting painted ????
> *


I was invited over to a Private Museum today and snapped a few pics for ya fellas.

1958 Chevrolet Impala Convertible Rio Red #'s match tri-power convertible, power windows.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 1 2009, 02:19 PM~13145956
> *I was invited over to a Private Museum today and snapped a few pics for ya fellas.
> 
> 1958 Chevrolet Impala Convertible Rio Red #'s match tri-power convertible, power windows.
> ...


Wow that's a beautiful car. Nice color.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 2 2009, 11:19 AM~13145956
> *I was invited over to a Private Museum today and snapped a few pics for ya fellas.
> 
> 1958 Chevrolet Impala Convertible Rio Red #'s match tri-power convertible, power windows.
> ...


clean!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 26 2009, 10:01 PM~13124288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

This is my 58 impala.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Mar 1 2009, 09:18 PM~13149488
> *This is my 58 impala.
> 
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0

I LOVE SEEING THEM IN THIS CONDITION.  

REMINDS ME OF MY OLD 58.


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

I bought it a couple of months ago. I'm doing a frame off like my 59 convertible. This is my first 58 so it is a little different that all of my 59's I build in the last couple of years. Currently it is at the paint shop doing rust repair. Hope to have done by summer. I have continental kit, cruiser skirts, autotronic eye, front 1 piece bumper, winshield wiper jar and pump, and thats about it for now. :biggrin: 




URL=http://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img16130014014.jpg]







[/URL]


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 1 2009, 03:19 PM~13145956
> *I was invited over to a Private Museum today and snapped a few pics for ya fellas.
> 
> 1958 Chevrolet Impala Convertible Rio Red #'s match tri-power convertible, power windows.
> ...


NICE 58


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Mar 1 2009, 10:24 PM~13149565
> *I bought it a couple of months ago. I'm doing a frame off like my 59 convertible. This is my first 58 so it is a little different that all of my 59's I build in the last couple of years. Currently it is at the paint shop doing rust repair.  Hope to have done by summer. I have continental kit, cruiser skirts, autotronic eye, front 1 piece bumper,  winshield wiper jar and pump, and thats about it for now.  :biggrin:
> URL=http://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img16130014014.jpg]
> 
> ...


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Mar 1 2009, 09:24 PM~13149565
> *I bought it a couple of months ago. I'm doing a frame off like my 59 convertible. This is my first 58 so it is a little different that all of my 59's I build in the last couple of years. Currently it is at the paint shop doing rust repair.  Hope to have done by summer. I have continental kit, cruiser skirts, autotronic eye, front 1 piece bumper,  winshield wiper jar and pump, and thats about it for now.  :biggrin:
> URL=http://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img16130014014.jpg]
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Mar 1 2009, 10:24 PM~13149565
> *I bought it a couple of months ago. I'm doing a frame off like my 59 convertible. This is my first 58 so it is a little different that all of my 59's I build in the last couple of years. Currently it is at the paint shop doing rust repair.  Hope to have done by summer. I have continental kit, cruiser skirts, autotronic eye, front 1 piece bumper,  winshield wiper jar and pump, and thats about it for now.  :biggrin:
> URL=http://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img16130014014.jpg]
> 
> ...


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 1 2009, 10:34 PM~13149656
> *IF IT COMES OUT HALF AS NICE AS YOUR 59 RAG YOU'RE GONNA MAKE ALL US 58 RAG OWNERS GO INTO EARLY RETIREMENT.
> I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks! You have a nice rag! I seen it in person. Hopefully my comes out just as nice.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 1 2009, 09:28 PM~13149592
> *GREAT CAR!! ID ROLL IT JUST LIKE THIS!!! :thumbsup:
> *


YES SIR, I KNOW I DID WHEN I HAD MY BUCKET. :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Mar 1 2009, 09:38 PM~13149694
> *Thanks! You have a nice rag! I seen it in person. Hopefully my comes out just as nice.
> *


THANK YOU, WHERE DID YOU SEE IT? YOU GONNA DO IT ALL ORIGINAL? I'M CERTAIN THIS EIGHT WILL GET THE FINEST RESTORATION A CAR CAN RECEIVE.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 1 2009, 10:38 PM~13149698
> *YES SIR, I KNOW I DID WHEN I HAD MY BUCKET.  :biggrin:
> *


"BUCKET", STOP IT!! :0 YOUR "BUCKET" WAS WORTH 50K :biggrin: LIKE ALL YOUR OTHER "BUCKETS"


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 1 2009, 09:41 PM~13149735
> *"BUCKET", STOP IT!! :0  YOUR "BUCKET" WAS WORTH 55K :biggrin: LIKE ALL YOUR OTHER "BUCKETS"
> *


FIXED :biggrin: 


I DON'T KNOW IF IT WAS WORTH THAT, BUT IT SURE WAS TO NATHAN, THE GUY THAT PAYED THAT FOR IT.  


HOW YOU DOING MR. VERY VERY RARE 42 CAD?


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 1 2009, 10:40 PM~13149720
> *THANK YOU, WHERE DID YOU SEE IT? YOU GONNA DO IT ALL ORIGINAL? I'M CERTAIN THIS EIGHT WILL GET THE FINEST RESTORATION A CAR CAN RECEIVE.
> *


Trying to go all original but not sure yet. I might chrome it all out. Still not decided. I thought 59's were expensive. I pretty sure it was Pomona or New Years.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Mar 1 2009, 09:48 PM~13149794
> *Trying to go all original but not sure yet. I might chrome it all out. Still not decided. I thought 59's were expensive. I pretty sure it was Pomona or New Years.
> *


EITHER WAY YOU GO I KNOW IT'S GONNA BE A BEAUTIFUL CAR. I'VE TAKEN MY CAR TO BOTH POMONA AND MAJESTICS PICNIC.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Mar 1 2009, 10:48 PM~13149794
> *Trying to go all original but not sure yet. I might chrome it all out. Still not decided. I thought 59's were expensive. I pretty sure it was Pomona or New Years.
> *


Good luck with it, Im sure it'll turn out NICE.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Mar 1 2009, 10:32 PM~13149640
> *
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> I like it*


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Pics from the Phoenix show thread, thanks RodStewart


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Mar 2 2009, 06:24 PM~13149565
> *I bought it a couple of months ago. I'm doing a frame off like my 59 convertible. This is my first 58 so it is a little different that all of my 59's I build in the last couple of years. Currently it is at the paint shop doing rust repair.  Hope to have done by summer. I have continental kit, cruiser skirts, autotronic eye, front 1 piece bumper,  winshield wiper jar and pump, and thats about it for now.  :biggrin:
> URL=http://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img16130014014.jpg]
> 
> ...


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 2 2009, 07:28 PM~13150166
> *Pics from the Phoenix show thread, thanks RodStewart
> 
> 
> ...


Imperials have some badass 58s!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 2 2009, 01:41 AM~13149735
> *"BUCKET", STOP IT!! :0  YOUR "BUCKET" WAS WORTH 50K :biggrin: LIKE ALL YOUR OTHER "BUCKETS"
> *


I love that new booty kit you sent me a pic of. :0


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Mar 2 2009, 12:29 AM~13150914
> *Imperials have some badass 58s!!!
> *


X2


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 1 2009, 10:54 PM~13149855
> *Good luck with it, Im sure it'll turn out NICE.
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 2 2009, 09:03 AM~13152463
> *I love that new booty kit you sent me a pic of.  :0
> *


I HAVE MORE AND WILL TAKE SOME NEW ONES THIS WEEKEND MY FRIEND, I'LL BE IN L.A FRI-SUN.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 3 2009, 08:45 AM~13162726
> *I HAVE MORE AND WILL TAKE SOME NEW ONES THIS WEEKEND MY FRIEND, I'LL BE IN L.A FRI-SUN.
> *


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 3 2009, 05:45 AM~13162726
> *I HAVE MORE AND WILL TAKE SOME NEW ONES THIS WEEKEND MY FRIEND, I'LL BE IN L.A FRI-SUN.
> *


IF YOUR CLOSE STOP BY!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 3 2009, 11:34 AM~13163798
> *IF YOUR CLOSE STOP BY!!
> *


 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 3 2009, 08:34 AM~13163798
> *IF YOUR CLOSE STOP BY!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Mar 3 2009, 07:34 AM~13163798-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill see you sat or sun Sam


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 3 2009, 10:20 AM~13164824
> *You gonna be in towm Ry?
> Ill see you sat or sun Sam
> *


YEP!!, YOU CAN SEE YOUR NEW CADILLAC :biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

Some more of the Phx show...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

cool pix


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

Another one from Phx...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 4 2009, 10:54 PM~13186719
> *Another one from Phx...
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Mar 1 2009, 10:24 PM~13149565
> *I bought it a couple of months ago. I'm doing a frame off like my 59 convertible. This is my first 58 so it is a little different that all of my 59's I build in the last couple of years. Currently it is at the paint shop doing rust repair.  Hope to have done by summer. I have continental kit, cruiser skirts, autotronic eye, front 1 piece bumper,  winshield wiper jar and pump, and thats about it for now.  :biggrin:
> URL=http://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img16130014014.jpg]
> 
> ...


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

dam fog :angry:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

damn that gold one looks nice :0


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 5 2009, 12:28 AM~13187523
> *dam fog  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



hey CHE1, those valve covers i got from you dont fit my 327  
what engine and year were they from?


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 3 2009, 04:45 AM~13162726
> *I HAVE MORE AND WILL TAKE SOME NEW ONES THIS WEEKEND MY FRIEND, I'LL BE IN L.A FRI-SUN.
> *



Thanx for calling me back BIOTCH... :angry:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 5 2009, 12:28 AM~13187523
> *dam fog  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 5 2009, 01:43 AM~13187867
> *hey CHE1, those valve covers i got from you dont fit my 327
> what engine and year were they from?
> *


 :0 What!! don't tell me that, are they to small to big? I'll make it right homie don't trip. I was positive they would.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

It would be a dream come true..... :nicoderm:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 5 2009, 09:41 AM~13189641
> *:0 What!! don't tell me that, are they to small to big?  I'll make it right homie don't trip.  I was positive they would.
> *



i aint tripping bro :biggrin: 
they have staggered stud pattern but mine are straight across
what engine were they from?


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 5 2009, 05:48 PM~13194430
> *i aint tripping bro  :biggrin:
> they have staggered stud pattern but mine are straight across
> what engine were they from?
> *



I just pm'ed you.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 5 2009, 09:39 PM~13196756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 6 2009, 10:14 AM~13200702
> *I just pm'ed you.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

Pomona Swap Meet over the years...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 7 2009, 02:18 PM~13210635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

:0 :0 damn!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 8 2009, 03:53 AM~13214626
> *:0  :0  damn!
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 8 2009, 11:18 AM~13210635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my dream project!


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

got a LEVELAIR car for sale 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13218575 :biggrin: 
somebodys 58 rag needs this , and i have a 58 rag frame also so you dont have to remove anything just build my rag frame with the levelair stuff and swap on the weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 5 2009, 01:41 AM~13187856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 9 2009, 04:28 PM~13220118
> *got a LEVELAIR car for sale
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13218575 :biggrin:
> somebodys 58 rag needs this , and i have a 58 rag frame also so you dont have to remove anything just build my rag frame with the levelair stuff and swap on the weekend  :biggrin:
> *


this has your name written all over it pete :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Mar 8 2009, 07:48 PM~13220352
> *this has your name written all over it pete  :0  :0 :thumbsup:
> *


:0 :0 I WOULDN'T KNOW HOW TO ACT IN A LEVELAIR 58 RAG. :biggrin: :biggrin: 



I WENT TO THE POMONA SWAP MEET TODAY, WE ROLLED UP IN THAT BITCH HURTING PEOPLE IN MY HOMIE RAGTOPPETE'S 61 RAG FROM LIFESTYLE, LIKE ALWAYS PETE COMES THREW AND TAKES CARE OF ME WHEN IM IN HIS AREA, THANKS BRO, THA'S ALWAYS APPRECIATED.  

I ALSO HAD THE PRIVILEGE OF MEETING AND HANGING OUT WITH SAM (LOCORIDER), HE ALLOWED ME AND MY BUDDIE IGGS TO CHILL WITH THEM PRETTY MUCH ALL DAY AND STEAL THEIR BEER :biggrin: THESE UTAH GUYS DON'T PLAY, BEER AFTER BEER AFTER BEER....... :around: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY SAM, IT WAS COOL A FUCK TO GET TO HANG OUT WITH YOU AND YOUR HOMIES, YOU GUYS ARE GOOD PEOPLE BRO, I JUST MIGHT HAVE TO TAKE THAT TRIP OUT THERE LIKE WE TALKED ABOUT, MAKE IT HOME SAFE BRO.


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

:biggrin: Sup Pete


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 9 2009, 02:58 AM~13222083
> *:0  :0 I WOULDN'T KNOW HOW TO ACT IN A LEVELAIR 58 RAG.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I WENT TO THE POMONA SWAP MEET TODAY, WE ROLLED UP IN THAT BITCH HURTING PEOPLE IN MY HOMIE RAGTOPPETE'S 61 RAG FROM LIFESTYLE, LIKE ALWAYS PETE COMES THREW AND TAKES CARE OF ME WHEN IM IN HIS AREA, THANKS BRO, THA'S ALWAYS APPRECIATED.
> 
> ...


Heard yall were throwing down at Ragtop's house talking mad shit. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl (Mar 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 9 2009, 07:58 PM~13222083
> *:0  :0 I WOULDN'T KNOW HOW TO ACT IN A LEVELAIR 58 RAG.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


same   :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog+Mar 9 2009, 04:35 AM~13222548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW BOUT SOME CASHMERE BLUE CRUISERS? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 9 2009, 06:37 PM~13230209
> *
> HOW BOUT SOME CASHMERE BLUE CRUISERS?  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


THAT'S BAD ASS PETE :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 9 2009, 07:40 PM~13230275
> *THAT'S BAD ASS PETE :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU SIR, I APPRECIATE THAT..... THANKS FOR THE SCUFF GUARDS ALSO BRO, YOU CAME THREW.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 10 2009, 04:37 PM~13230209
> *HOW BOUT SOME CASHMERE BLUE CRUISERS?  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW those are clean!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Mar 9 2009, 08:29 PM~13231218
> *WOW those are clean!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANKS BRO, I SHOULD HAVE THESE ON IN A FEW DAYS.


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

YOUR CAR'S REALLY GOING TO STAND OUT PETE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 9 2009, 08:37 PM~13230209
> *SUP BIG JIMMY, THEY'RE ALMOST ON BRO.
> PETE'S A FOOL WHEN IT COMES TO BAGGING MAN, YOU DON'T WANT IT THAT FOOL, HAHA.
> HOW BOUT SOME CASHMERE BLUE CRUISERS?  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


YES, HOW ABOUT THAT!!!? LOOKING BEAUTIFUL GATES, CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM ON YOUR CAR PETE!! GREAT JOB BROTHER, JUST BE SURE TO WAVE WHEN YOU DRIVE BY SO MY FRIENDS WILL BELIEVE I KNOW YOU :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 10 2009, 12:22 AM~13233384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CHE!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 8 2009, 10:58 PM~13222083
> *:0  :0 I WOULDN'T KNOW HOW TO ACT IN A LEVELAIR 58 RAG.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I WENT TO THE POMONA SWAP MEET TODAY, WE ROLLED UP IN THAT BITCH HURTING PEOPLE IN MY HOMIE RAGTOPPETE'S 61 RAG FROM LIFESTYLE, LIKE ALWAYS PETE COMES THREW AND TAKES CARE OF ME WHEN IM IN HIS AREA, THANKS BRO, THA'S ALWAYS APPRECIATED.
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 9 2009, 11:46 PM~13230390
> *THANK YOU SIR,  I APPRECIATE THAT..... THANKS FOR THE SCUFF GUARDS ALSO BRO, YOU CAME THREW.
> *


You hitting the beach with those boards or what? They look like they can handle a 6 to 8 foot tube.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 10 2009, 11:11 AM~13237488
> *You hitting the beach with those boards or what? They look like they can handle a 6 to 8 foot tube.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey can someone post up pics of where to mount the brackets for cruiser skirts, I've never installed these things before any help would be greatly appreaciated fellas.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 10 2009, 06:08 PM~13238415
> *Hey can someone post up pics of where to mount the brackets for cruiser skirts, I've never installed these things before any help would be greatly appreaciated fellas.
> *


 :0


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 9 2009, 09:37 PM~13230209
> *HOW BOUT SOME CASHMERE BLUE CRUISERS?  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

[/quote]
:0 sweet! but where you get those tables from???? :biggrin: thief :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

>


:0 sweet! but where you get those tables from???? :biggrin: thief :biggrin:
[/quote]
EAST BAY :0 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 10 2009, 07:31 PM~13241879
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 10 2009, 03:08 PM~13238415
> *Hey can someone post up pics of where to mount the brackets for cruiser skirts, I've never installed these things before any help would be greatly appreaciated fellas.
> *


Was up pete !Nice ride. Long drive from pomona,. glad you and locorider hooked up. Get that 58 out here for one of our shows.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> :wow: :thumbsup:


  



> Very nice


THANK YOU TED.  



>


:0 sweet! but *where you get those tables from????* :biggrin: thief :biggrin:
[/quote]
FROM THE BACK OF MY WORK TRUCK PAL.   



> DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


THOSE WERE MY WORDS EXACTLY WHEN YOU SENT ME THAT EMAIL OF THE 42 MY FRIEND.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Mar 10 2009, 07:31 PM~13241879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH!!!! WHAT HE SAID.....DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMM!!!
Looking good Pete...Imma go sell my shit now...game over.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 10 2009, 06:31 PM~13241879
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 8 2009, 11:58 PM~13222083
> *I ALSO HAD THE PRIVILEGE OF MEETING AND HANGING OUT WITH SAM (LOCORIDER), HE ALLOWED ME AND MY BUDDIE IGGS TO CHILL WITH THEM PRETTY MUCH ALL DAY AND STEAL THEIR BEER :biggrin: THESE UTAH GUYS DON'T PLAY, BEER AFTER BEER AFTER BEER....... :around:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY SAM, IT WAS COOL A FUCK TO GET TO HANG OUT WITH YOU AND YOUR HOMIES, YOU GUYS ARE GOOD PEOPLE BRO, I JUST MIGHT HAVE TO TAKE THAT TRIP OUT THERE LIKE WE TALKED ABOUT, MAKE IT HOME SAFE BRO.
> *


Likewise Pete, you a cool dude man...Thanks for hangin wit us, we didnt even have to pay to hang with you! :biggrin: 
No, but seriously, Pete is as good as they come fellas.
Come over, bring that 58 rag and you'll be hurting everyones feelings outhere! If not, like we said, come over just to hang out, you can be designated driver :0 and still drink all you want :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

how sick is this thing!


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 10 2009, 07:31 PM~13241879
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD.. ALL YOU NEED IS SOME 13'S AND SWITCHES 2 COMPLETE YOUR RAG


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog+Mar 10 2009, 06:53 AM~13234627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS SAM I APPRECIATE THE KIND WORDS BROTHER, I HAD A GREAT TIME HANGING OUT WITH YOU AND YOUR BOYS, OH AND I'LL PAY PAL YOU THAT MONEY I OWE YOU FOR LETTING ME AND MY BOY CHILL WITH YOU. :biggrin: I'LL BE HITTING YOU UP ABOUT THAT ROAD TRIP BRO.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Mar 10 2009, 07:20 PM~13242813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS MAN, IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU AND SEAN THIS WEEKEND BRO.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 10 2009, 08:37 PM~13243113
> *:0  :0 FOR SALE?
> THANKS MAN, IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU AND SEAN THIS WEEKEND BRO.
> *


i made an offer on it dude was asking 800 for it i tried to tony parker his ass!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 10 2009, 07:47 PM~13243307
> *i made an offer on it dude was asking 800 for it i tried to tony parker his ass!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TIMES ARE TOUGH MAN. :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 9 2009, 10:06 PM~13232742
> *THANKS BRO, I SHOULD HAVE THESE ON IN A FEW DAYS.
> *


A few days WTF! I'd be in the garage mounting thoes mofo's (then I'd put 'em on  ) as soon as I got 'em home.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 10 2009, 08:18 PM~13243805
> *A few days WTF!  I'd be in the garage mounting thoes mofo's (then I'd put 'em on   ) as soon as I got 'em home.
> *


go back one page Bro.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 10 2009, 08:20 PM~13242813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 10 2009, 08:47 PM~13243307
> *i made an offer on it dude was asking 800 for it i tried to tony parker his ass!
> *


175 AND YOU'LL BY HIM LUNCH AND OWE HIM A FAVOR!! :0 :uh:


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

Yo Pete, those skirts are hurting everyone. They look real good. I might have to throw in a lunch myself.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I fell in love all over again. :cheesy:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

[/quote]
Dam. When u think it jus can't get any better, you still find a way to drop jaws! Beautiful!


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 10 2009, 08:31 PM~13241879
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


danm that was fast :thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

pete :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

>


Dam. When u think it jus can't get any better, you still find a way to drop jaws! Beautiful!
[/quote]


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 10 2009, 07:31 PM~13241879
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I JUST GOT BACK FROM THROWING BRICKS AT MY RIDES AFTER SEEING THIS!!! GORGEOUS BROTHER!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Mar 10 2009, 07:47 PM~13242142
> *Was up pete !Nice ride. Long drive from pomona,. glad you and locorider hooked up. Get that 58 out here for one of our shows.
> *


Hey Rick dont waste your breath on this guy, he only talks to 58 owners....your 59 rag is below him :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

*damn i love it!!! *


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: locorider, kandychromegsxr, specspec

:wave: :wave:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 11 2009, 04:42 PM~13252525
> *I JUST GOT BACK FROM THROWING BRICKS AT MY RIDES AFTER SEEING THIS!!! GORGEOUS BROTHER!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 11 2009, 04:46 AM~13246005
> *go back one page Bro.
> *



Sick! Now lift it :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 11 2009, 11:22 PM~13253808
> *Sick!  Now lift it  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: When did you change your s/n?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

a couple months ago :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 11 2009, 08:22 PM~13253808
> *Sick!  Now lift it  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :nono: :nono:


----------



## LOS ANGELES.C.C. (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 10 2009, 06:31 PM~13241879
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 10 2009, 08:20 PM~13242813
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Daaannngggg that is sick, I remember they had some fiber glass once going for about that.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOS ANGELES.C.C._@Mar 12 2009, 01:49 PM~13261286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.BOUNDED (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 18 2006, 09:47 AM~5449869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> Yo Pete, those skirts are hurting everyone. They look real good. I might have to throw in a lunch myself.


THANK YOU BRO, BUT I AIN'T HURTING ANYONE, ESPECIALLY A SOMEBODY WITH A VERY VERY O.G 58 RAG SITTING IN THE GARAGE.   



> I fell in love all over again. :cheesy:


THATS MY BROTHER AT THE FRONT OF THE CAR, I'LL BE SURE TO TELL HIM SETH.  



>


Dam. When u think it jus can't get any better, you still find a way to drop jaws! Beautiful!
[/quote]
THANKS VIC.



> danm that was fast :thumbsup:


 :biggrin: 



> pete :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


THANKS LOW1, I KNOW HOW MUCH YOU LOVE AND APPRECIATE THESE CARS BRO.



> Dam. When u think it jus can't get any better, you still find a way to drop jaws! Beautiful!


 
[/quote]
 



> I JUST GOT BACK FROM THROWING BRICKS AT MY RIDES AFTER SEEING THIS!!! GORGEOUS BROTHER!!


SURE RY, WITH THAT 42 OF YOURS YOU AIN'T THROWING ANY ROCKS BRO.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin+Mar 10 2009, 06:47 PM~13242142-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: COME ON NOW "HASH" YOU KNOW THAT ISN'T TRUE, HAHA "HASH" REMEMBER THAT? 

RICKS 59 IS JUST STUPID BAD.........



> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr+Mar 11 2009, 06:16 PM~13252935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> THANK YOU BRO, BUT I AIN'T HURTING ANYONE, ESPECIALLY A SOMEBODY WITH A VERY VERY O.G 58 RAG SITTING IN THE GARAGE.
> THATS MY BROTHER AT THE FRONT OF THE CAR, I'LL BE SURE TO TELL HIM SETH.
> Dam. When u think it jus can't get any better, you still find a way to drop jaws! Beautiful!


THANKS VIC.
:biggrin: 
THANKS LOW1, I KNOW HOW MUCH YOU LOVE AND APPRECIATE THESE CARS BRO.
 
[/quote]
 
SURE RY, WITH THAT 42 OF YOURS YOU AIN'T THROWING ANY ROCKS BRO.
[/quote]
BRICKS GATES,BRICKS!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> THANKS VIC.
> :biggrin:
> THANKS LOW1, I KNOW HOW MUCH YOU LOVE AND APPRECIATE THESE CARS BRO.


 
SURE RY, WITH THAT 42 OF YOURS YOU AIN'T THROWING ANY ROCKS BRO.
[/quote]
BRICKS GATES,BRICKS!! :biggrin:
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:wow: THANKS PETE! :wow: I love u hommie plus we sell wire whell an acc


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 12 2009, 08:39 PM~13266012
> *:wow: THANKS PETE! :wow: I love u hommie plus we sell wire whell an acc
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 12 2009, 09:35 PM~13265948
> *:uh: COME ON NOW "HASH" YOU KNOW THAT ISN'T TRUE, HAHA "HASH" REMEMBER THAT?
> 
> RICKS 59 IS JUST STUPID BAD.........
> ...


 :biggrin: I member... :roflmao:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 12 2009, 08:59 PM~13266271
> *:biggrin:  I member... :roflmao:
> *


WAHAHAHA, I JUST REMEMBER THE LOOK YOU GAVE THAT FOOL, LIKE " MUTHA FUCKA WHATCHU CALL ME? " :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 12 2009, 09:05 PM~13266353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

I need a set of Pitchforks! If anyone has some for sale please let me know!! I am not looking for A+ quality but decent enough for a driver. I can fix dings and stuff myself. 

PLEASE HELP ME!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 13 2009, 01:05 AM~13266353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That Nena is just sexy as hell.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 12 2009, 08:05 PM~13266353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 12 2009, 10:05 PM~13266353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 12 2009, 09:35 PM~13265948
> *WHAT'S UP BRO, IT WAS COOL TO MEET YOU MAN, I'LL BE GETTING IN TOUCH WITH YOU GUYD FOR A ROAD TRIP.
> :uh: COME ON NOW "HASH" YOU KNOW THAT ISN'T TRUE, HAHA "HASH" REMEMBER THAT?
> 
> ...


what up pete ! heard you might make the trip to slc. Plenty of beer for you fellas hope you drag that fine 58. Im trying to get MR HASH to help me put on my cruiser skirts theyve been in the garage for about 9 months. Do you ever go out to the car show in visalia? I think its at the veterans park?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 12 2009, 11:05 PM~13266353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 10 2009, 08:20 PM~13242813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Mar 13 2009, 03:52 PM~13273787
> *what up pete ! heard you might make the trip to slc. Plenty of beer for you fellas hope you drag that fine 58. Im trying to get MR HASH to help me put on my cruiser skirts theyve been in the garage for about 9 months. Do you ever go out to the car show in visalia? I think its at the veterans park?
> *


WHAT'S UP RICK? YES SIR, ME AND MY BOY IGG'S THAT WAS WITH ME WANNA ROLL UP THERE AND CHILL, I'M SURE HASH WILL HAVE NO PROBLEM HELPING OUT HIS FELLOW MEMBER.  IVE NEVER BEEN TO A SHOW IN VISALIA, I HEAR DUDES OUT THERE DONT KNOW HOW TO ACT. 

YOUR 59 IS SICK MAN......


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 14 2009, 01:12 PM~13280321
> *WHAT'S UP RICK? YES SIR, ME AND MY BOY IGG'S THAT WAS WITH ME WANNA ROLL UP THERE AND CHILL, I'M SURE HASH WILL HAVE NO PROBLEM HELPING OUT HIS FELLOW MEMBER.  IVE NEVER BEEN TO A SHOW IN VISALIA, I HEAR DUDES OUT THERE DONT KNOW HOW TO ACT.
> 
> YOUR 59 IS SICK MAN......
> *


Thanks on the 59! My good friend lives in visalia and he said the show is pretty good except for the gang shit! But you know every city has its share of dirt. Getting ready to go to hashes home for a small b day party I will hit you up later! Check out the utah thread got a few pics from so cal posted.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Mar 14 2009, 01:45 PM~13280827
> *Thanks on the 59! My good friend lives in visalia and he said the show is pretty good except for the gang shit! But you know every city has its share of dirt. Getting ready to go to hashes home for a small b day party I will hit you up later! Check out the utah thread got a few pics from so cal posted.
> *


YUP THAT'S WHAT THEY SAY ABOUT VISALIA, TELL HESS I SAID WHATS UP AND I HAVE SOMETHING HEADING HIS WAY IN THE MAIL MONDAY MORNING.   

ILL CHECK OUT THAT UTAH THREAD RIGHT NOW BRO.


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS61_@Mar 14 2009, 06:57 PM~13282473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MEXICO'S 58 RAG, VERY VERY NICE CAR.....


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS61_@Mar 14 2009, 05:57 PM~13282473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...Beautiful 58 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Good news everybody, I'm finally gonna get my lazy but outside and get some work done to the 58.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 15 2009, 07:39 AM~13285158
> *Good news everybody, I'm finally gonna get my lazy but outside and get some work done to the 58.
> *


THATS GOOD TO HEAR VIC, GET THAT BAD BOY DONE.......  

POST UP SOME PROGRESS PICTURES.


----------



## Mr BASTOZ (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 12 2009, 10:05 PM~13266353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 14 2009, 11:22 PM~13282617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

Finally got around to removing that awful billet grill and signals :barf: 





































Much better IMO :biggrin: 

Actually getting pretty close to being able to drive it,then I can
take some real pics for you guys :thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 15 2009, 04:22 PM~13282617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 15 2009, 08:58 PM~13290354
> *Finally got around to removing that awful billet grill and signals :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 15 2009, 07:58 PM~13290354
> *Finally got around to removing that awful billet grill and signals :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD ERIC. :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 14 2009, 08:22 PM~13282617
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Mar 14 2009, 01:12 PM~13280321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Cool man


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 14 2009, 11:22 PM~13282617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS61_@Mar 14 2009, 08:57 PM~13282473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats clean


----------



## alaska (Dec 7, 2007)

58 medium blue carpet new in the box from ACC........ $180 shipped


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=140307632651

Dont it seam like the "torpedo" hump is too pronounced, the peak too sharp or pointy?
Foxcrafts appear to be rounded rather than pointy.? They almost look like the FiberGlass ones, but they're metal? Maybe Repop?

What do you guys think?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 15 2009, 10:19 AM~13285785
> *THATS GOOD TO HEAR VIC, GET THAT BAD BOY DONE.......
> 
> POST UP SOME PROGRESS PICTURES.
> *


I sure will soon as I get some pics worthy of posting. Ima send the frame to get the bags finished welded up :biggrin:. Then I can be a cool guy n drop it LOW!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> I'm on it asap!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 16 2009, 08:30 PM~13301523
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=140307632651
> 
> Dont it seam like the "torpedo" hump is too pronounced, the peak too sharp or pointy?
> ...


I was kind of thinking the same thing...Looks like it's missing the cutouts in the front where the skirt goes over the rocker & pitch fork too :dunno:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 15 2009, 08:58 PM~13290354
> *Finally got around to removing that awful billet grill and signals :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, it looks dope. You gona put some 13's on it to? It'll look smooth on em!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 16 2009, 09:18 PM~13301884
> *Wow, it looks dope. You gona put some 13's on it to? It'll look smooth on em!
> *


Thanks...for now going to run the OG hubcaps with fat white walls. And hurry up and post pics of your 58 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 16 2009, 09:30 PM~13301523
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=140307632651
> 
> Dont it seam like the "torpedo" hump is too pronounced, the peak too sharp or pointy?
> ...


MY FIRST THOUGHTS WERE SOME ONE TOOK THE SHEET METAL FROM A 58 AND GRAPHED THEM INTO THE SKIRTS, I ALSO NOTICES THE "TORPIDO" BEING WAY TO POINTY, I COMPARED THEM TO MINE.  




> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 16 2009, 10:11 PM~13301843
> *I sure will soon as I get some pics worthy of posting. Ima send the frame to get the bags finished welded up :biggrin:. Then I can be a cool guy n drop it LOW!
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 17 2009, 01:30 AM~13301523
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=140307632651
> 
> Dont it seam like the "torpedo" hump is too pronounced, the peak too sharp or pointy?
> ...





> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 17 2009, 07:55 AM~13302703
> *MY FIRST THOUGHTS WERE SOME ONE TOOK THE SHEET METAL FROM A 58 AND GRAPHED THEM INTO THE SKIRTS, I ALSO NOTICES THE "TORPIDO" BEING WAY TO POINTY, I COMPARED THEM TO MINE.
> 
> *


Something is definitely fishy about them cruisers. Beware.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 17 2009, 04:55 AM~13302703
> *MY FIRST THOUGHTS WERE SOME ONE TOOK THE SHEET METAL FROM A 58 AND GRAPHED THEM INTO THE SKIRTS, I ALSO NOTICES THE "TORPIDO" BEING WAY TO POINTY, I COMPARED THEM TO MINE.
> 
> *


right answer homie.. i think someone did some fab work............


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 16 2009, 11:11 PM~13301843
> *I sure will soon as I get some pics worthy of posting. Ima send the frame to get the bags finished welded up :biggrin:. Then I can be a cool guy n drop it LOW!
> *


u know what they say about bags :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61+Mar 17 2009, 06:14 PM~13309459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

JUSTA WANTED TO SHARE THAT WE HAVE A NEW 58 RAG OWNER, HE'LL REVIEL HIMSELF WHEN THE TIME IS RIGHT, IT'S TIME FOR US TO HANG UP THE 58 RAGS, THIS CAR IS SICK..........


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 18 2009, 12:09 AM~13312605
> *JUSTA WANTED TO SHARE THAT WE HAVE A NEW 58 RAG OWNER, HE'LL REVIEL HIMSELF WHEN THE TIME IS RIGHT, IT'S TIME FOR US TO HANG UP THE 58 RAGS, THIS CAR IS SICK..........
> *


 :0 :0 :0 who dat what up pete


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Mar 18 2009, 12:20 AM~13311105
> *u know what they say about bags :0  :0  :0
> *



What do they say about bags???


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Pete what up Loco your car is looking good


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 17 2009, 11:09 PM~13312605
> *JUSTA WANTED TO SHARE THAT WE HAVE A NEW 58 RAG OWNER, HE'LL REVIEL HIMSELF WHEN THE TIME IS RIGHT, IT'S TIME FOR US TO HANG UP THE 58 RAGS, THIS CAR IS SICK..........
> *


HE IS PRETTY HAPPY ABOUT BEING IN EXCLUSIVE 58 RAG OWNERS CLUB TOO, HE WAS ALL GRINS ON SAT!! THE CAR LOOKS GORGEOUS FROM WHAT I GOT TO LOOK AT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Mar 18 2009, 04:11 AM~13313213
> *What do they say about bags???
> *


I forgot how the saying goes... :dunno:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 18 2009, 04:51 AM~13313254
> *
> 
> 
> ...



"That dont look to bad" 

"Thats a nice 60"

"I have the same color pearl, except mine doesnt shine as good as his"


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 17 2009, 11:04 PM~13312565
> *HOW YOU DOING MR SALTERS?  ANY NEW PICS YOU WANNA SHARE WITH US OF THAT REDICULOUSLY SICK 58 OF YOUS? :cheesy:
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


i cant even hang with you guys........ pete them skirts are mega sick.....beautiful 58 homie..


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Mar 18 2009, 08:12 AM~13314103
> *I forgot how the saying goes... :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 18 2009, 04:51 AM~13313254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN NICE


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 10 2009, 08:20 PM~13242813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WONDER WHERE I CAN GET ME ONE OF THOSE.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 18 2009, 02:51 AM~13313254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 18 2009, 07:25 AM~13313838
> *HE IS PRETTY HAPPY ABOUT BEING IN EXCLUSIVE 58 RAG OWNERS CLUB TOO, HE WAS ALL GRINS ON SAT!! THE CAR LOOKS GORGEOUS FROM WHAT I GOT TO LOOK AT :0  :biggrin:
> *



LOADED UP STRAPPED DOWN AND ON ITS WAY HOME 348 CRUISERS TRAILMASTERS KIT PADDED DASH ROCKER MOLDINGS AND MUSIC!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog+Mar 18 2009, 05:34 AM~13313583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THOSE QUOTES ARE FUNNY BIG DOG, SOME PEOPLE SAY THE STUPIDEST THINGS MAN, THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by rag61+Mar 18 2009, 08:00 AM~13314492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET, THE CAR IS LOADED AND SICK........


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 18 2009, 02:00 PM~13316981
> *LOADED UP STRAPPED DOWN AND ON ITS WAY HOME 348 CRUISERS TRAILMASTERS KIT PADDED DASH ROCKER MOLDINGS AND MUSIC!!  :biggrin:
> *


DONE, TIME TO ROLL FOR HIM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Mar 18 2009, 12:00 PM~13314492
> *LIES! LIES! LIES!*


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 18 2009, 04:51 AM~13313254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Car is looking SICK Pete!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 18 2009, 07:59 PM~13320284
> *LIES! LIES! LIES!
> *


little white lies...........lol :biggrin:


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

It appears official. There were rumors that the cruiser skirts currently listed on eBay had been modified or fab'd. I asked the question to the seller directly and this is what the replay was: 

"I bought these last year for my 58, but decided to go with the the regular skirts. I haven't touched them, but they look to be in good shape with some work to the tail end. Thanks" 

I will let you make your own decisions. I asked specifically about any metal fab work or alterations. 

Yo Pete, it will be hard to top those skirts on your ride. Makes us all hate you!!!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

I've been waiting years to post up MY 58 impala rag. We'll today is that day! Look what I picked up at Bowtie Connection today :cheesy: 











I'll post up some more photos up tomorrow.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 18 2009, 10:01 PM~13321904
> *I've been waiting years to post up MY 58 impala rag.  We'll today is that day!  Look what I picked up at Bowtie Connection today  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


glad it all worked out enjoy it, it is a terrific low mileage car that will give you years of hassle free service :biggrin: unless you dont sell me the 63 then I will activate the lojack :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 18 2009, 10:16 PM~13322100
> *glad it all worked out enjoy it, it is a terrific low mileage car that will give you years of hassle free service  :biggrin:  unless you dont sell me the 63 then I will activate the lojack  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 18 2009, 10:16 PM~13322100
> *glad it all worked out enjoy it, it is a terrific low mileage car that will give you years of hassle free service  :biggrin:  unless you dont sell me the 63 then I will activate the lojack  :biggrin:
> *


AND THE SELF DESTRUCT MECHANISM!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 18 2009, 10:01 PM~13321904
> *I've been waiting years to post up MY 58 impala rag.  We'll today is that day!  Look what I picked up at Bowtie Connection today  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 OH YEAH!! :thumbsup: CONGRATS BROTHER, BEAUTIFUL CAR!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Mar 17 2009, 09:20 PM~13311105
> *u know what they say about bags :0  :0  :0
> *


 :angry: Didn you hear the new law about cyber BULLYING??? Ha ha


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 18 2009, 10:24 PM~13322188
> *:0  :0  :0  OH YEAH!! :thumbsup:  CONGRATS BROTHER, BEAUTIFUL CAR!!
> *



see you this weekend


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Mar 18 2009, 08:12 AM~13314103
> *I forgot how the saying goes... :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


See what you started trujas!!!!! :uh:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 18 2009, 10:01 PM~13321904
> *I've been waiting years to post up MY 58 impala rag.  We'll today is that day!  Look what I picked up at Bowtie Connection today  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean clean rag. Congrats


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 18 2009, 04:51 AM~13313254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Still awesome.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 18 2009, 08:01 PM~13321904
> *I've been waiting years to post up MY 58 impala rag.  We'll today is that day!  Look what I picked up at Bowtie Connection today  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations...BEAUTIFUL RAG :0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Mar 18 2009, 12:34 PM~13314773
> *I WONDER WHERE I CAN GET ME ONE OF THOSE.
> *


its on craigslist in ohio


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Mar 18 2009, 08:45 PM~13321692
> *It appears official.  There were rumors that the cruiser skirts currently listed on eBay had been modified or fab'd.  I asked the question to the seller directly and this is what the replay was:
> 
> "I bought these last year for my 58, but decided to go with the the regular skirts. I haven't touched them, but they look to be in good shape with some work to the tail end. Thanks"
> ...


YEAH THOSE SKIRTS ARE JUNK.....

HAHA. NO WAY MAN, I'M JUST A PICTURE POST WHORE, THESE GUYS HAVE WAY NICER NICER 58 RAGS THAN MINE, I JUST DONT KNOW HOW TO ACT WITH A 58 RAG. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 18 2009, 09:01 PM~13321904
> *I've been waiting years to post up MY 58 impala rag.  We'll today is that day!  Look what I picked up at Bowtie Connection today  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: AS IF YOU WEREN'T THE MAN BEFORE THE 58 RAG.......


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 19 2009, 03:17 AM~13323475
> *its on craigslist in ohio
> *


sold


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 19 2009, 01:01 AM~13321904
> *I've been waiting years to post up MY 58 impala rag.  We'll today is that day!  Look what I picked up at Bowtie Connection today  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :worship:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 18 2009, 10:01 PM~13321904
> *I've been waiting years to post up MY 58 impala rag.  We'll today is that day!  Look what I picked up at Bowtie Connection today  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 19 2009, 01:21 AM~13322155
> *:0
> *


CUT DAT BITCH!


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 18 2009, 10:01 PM~13321904
> *I've been waiting years to post up MY 58 impala rag.  We'll today is that day!  Look what I picked up at Bowtie Connection today  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice. uffin:  uffin:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 18 2009, 10:45 PM~13322441
> *See what you started tijuas!!!!! :uh:
> *


i didnt started nothing,u just came out the closet
u belong in the petesta's club now :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Mar 19 2009, 02:11 PM~13328295
> *i didnt started nothing,u just came out the closet
> u belong in the petesta's club now :cheesy:
> *


Don't hate just because the 60 clowned on you with an air ride and that duece of yours was a 4 pumper that got up slower than 1 pesco........


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Thank for all the props. Took a few photos today.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 19 2009, 04:59 PM~13329577
> *Thank for all the props.  Took a few photos today.
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful 58 homie!!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 19 2009, 04:13 PM~13328996
> *Don't hate just because the 60 clowned on you with an air ride and that duece of yours was a 4 pumper that got up slower than 1 pesco........
> *


Ooooooo!!!!! And get ready to see it again but wit a 58! 


:biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 19 2009, 04:59 PM~13329577
> *Thank for all the props.  Took a few photos today.
> 
> 
> ...


man what a lucky man you are!! that color combo is SICK!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 19 2009, 03:59 PM~13329577
> *Thank for all the props.  Took a few photos today.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 19 2009, 04:59 PM~13329577
> *Thank for all the props.  Took a few photos today.
> 
> 
> ...


NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!!! IS THAT BRENTS 63 IN THE BACKGROUND? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> :cheesy:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 19 2009, 05:49 PM~13330107
> *NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!!! IS THAT BRENTS 63 IN THE BACKGROUND? :0  :biggrin:
> *


That is a long story :dunno:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 19 2009, 06:17 PM~13330374
> *That is a long story :dunno:
> *


LMAO, ILL BET IT IS!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 19 2009, 06:22 PM~13330418
> *LMAO, ILL BET IT IS!!!!!!!! :0
> *



nice avitar :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 19 2009, 06:33 PM~13330518
> *nice avitar  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS,LOL. I JUST CHANGED IT AGAIN! :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 19 2009, 06:22 PM~13330418
> *LMAO, ILL BET IT IS!!!!!!!! :0
> *


C U Sunday


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

This is a beautiful Ragtop. I especially like the color combo and that w-motor under the hood.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 19 2009, 07:09 PM~13330892
> *C U Sunday
> *


LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING THIS IN PERSON!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 19 2009, 07:09 PM~13330893
> *
> This is a beautiful Ragtop.  I especially like the color combo and that w-motor under the hood.
> *



Yeah I've never had a big block... Smooth and powerful. Got a nice deep rumble and a bad ass sound system!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 19 2009, 07:09 PM~13330893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im feeling this...... sick ride homie


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 19 2009, 04:13 PM~13328996
> *Don't hate just because the 60 clowned on you with an air ride and that duece of yours was a 4 pumper that got up slower than 1 pesco........
> *


 :roflmao: damn it homie,that story gets better every time u say it


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 19 2009, 05:04 PM~13329660
> *Ooooooo!!!!! And get ready to see it again but wit a 58!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 19 2009, 04:59 PM~13329577
> *Thank for all the props.  Took a few photos today.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, very nice!!! 
Congrats man :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 19 2009, 06:33 PM~13330518
> *nice avitar  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: kandychromegsxr, INVISIBLE EMPIRE,* Sin Sixty*


As if having one of the baddest 60 drops wasnt enough, and having a extra 63 drop driver wasnt enough! you had to get a nice ass 58 drop! damn must be nice! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :angry:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: locorider, *Sin Sixty, kandychromegsxr, INVISIBLE EMPIRE
*

Daaaaamn! Im surrounded by BALLERS!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

WOW!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 19 2009, 08:47 PM~13332131
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: locorider, Sin Sixty, kandychromegsxr, INVISIBLE EMPIRE
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: coming from the man with 2 58 rags!! you can take my name outta that. thats how i fill!! surrounded by BALLERS when i come in the 58 topic


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Sam what up homie how did them parts work out for you i hooked you up with :biggrin: I have a guy using that other half of the 58 seat it look's good you'll never no it :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 19 2009, 08:48 PM~13332157
> *WOW!
> 
> 
> ...


First your car, now this one! you trying to hurt our feelings in here :biggrin: Like I said before, time to sell my shit and start building Schwinns...
And THEN there is a MR Salters outhere that its JUST GONNA KILL THE GAME too!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 19 2009, 08:57 PM~13332296
> *First your car, now this one! you trying to hurt our feelings in here :biggrin: Like I said before, time to sell my shit and start building Schwinns...
> And THEN there is a MR Salters outhere that its JUST GONNA KILL THE GAME too!*


X2 :yes:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Mar 19 2009, 08:54 PM~13332239
> *Sam what up homie how did them parts work out for you i hooked you up with  :biggrin: I have a guy using that other half of the 58 seat it look's good  you'll never no it  :thumbsup:
> *


Cool bro, glad that seat worked out! I'll have to PM you some pics  and I'll call you later bro.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 19 2009, 08:59 PM~13332325
> *X2 :yes:
> *


Whatever bro, I know you're just patiently waiting to blow....Undercover :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 19 2009, 09:01 PM~13332362
> *Whatever bro, I know you're just patiently waiting to blow....Undercover :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 19 2009, 08:48 PM~13332157
> *WOW!
> 
> 
> ...


DONALDS 58, GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 19 2009, 08:47 PM~13332131
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: locorider, Sin Sixty, kandychromegsxr, INVISIBLE EMPIRE
> 
> ...


PLEASE!!! :uh: IM JUST ON THE SIDELINES WATCHIN THE GAME!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 19 2009, 08:45 PM~13332097
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: kandychromegsxr, INVISIBLE EMPIRE, Sin Sixty
> As if having one of the baddest 60 drops wasnt enough, and having a extra 63 drop driver wasnt enough! you had to get a nice ass 58 drop! damn must be nice! :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :angry:
> *



he had to recycle alot of cans and bottles to get those cars :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 19 2009, 09:32 PM~13332756
> *PLEASE!!! :uh:  IM JUST ON THE SIDELINES WATCHIN THE GAME!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


Thats too bad we couldnt hook up in Vegas man, next time YOU call in sick! :cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 19 2009, 09:32 PM~13332757
> *he had to recycle alot of cans and bottles to get those cars  :biggrin:
> *


damn and im all about saving the envirment. i must be doing it wrong lol


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 19 2009, 09:37 PM~13332819
> *Thats too bad we couldnt hook up in Vegas man, next time YOU call in sick!  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 19 2009, 09:32 PM~13332757
> *he had to recycle alot of cans and bottles to get those cars  :biggrin:
> *


A WHOLE LOT!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I GIVE UP!!! I'M BUYING A DELOREAN........


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 19 2009, 10:33 PM~13333650
> *I GIVE UP!!! I'M BUYING A DELOREAN........
> *


AT LEAST YOU GET A DELOREAN!! IM GETTIN AN EDSEL!! :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 19 2009, 07:59 PM~13329577
> *Thank for all the props.  Took a few photos today.
> 
> 
> ...


ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! FINE PURCHASE YOU MADE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

PETE want's a DELOREAN........


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Mar 20 2009, 01:33 AM~13333650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF is that all about? :dunno:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 19 2009, 08:58 PM~13333999
> *ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! FINE PURCHASE YOU MADE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

PETE DON'T LIKE CARS THAT RUST LOL :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog+Mar 20 2009, 06:00 AM~13335102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## IMPALA LOCO (Sep 25, 2007)

PETE-STA,SEEN YOU DRIVING IN WASCO ON FRIDAY.REAL CLEAN CAR BRO.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA LOCO_@Mar 21 2009, 03:35 PM~13347781
> *PETE-STA,SEEN YOU DRIVING IN WASCO ON FRIDAY.REAL CLEAN CAR BRO.
> *


SWEEEEEEET MAN, SHOULDVE STOPPED ME AND SAID WHATS UP.  


I WASHED HER UP TODAY AND SNAPPED A FEW PICS.  IT'S BEEN A WHILE SINCE IVE POSTED. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 21 2009, 04:44 PM~13347827
> *SWEEEEEEET MAN, SHOULDVE STOPPED ME AND SAID WHATS UP.
> I WASHED HER UP TODAY AND SNAPPED A FEW PICS.   IT'S BEEN A WHILE SINCE IVE POSTED. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


WHATS UP "GATES" :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 21 2009, 04:44 PM~13347827
> *SWEEEEEEET MAN, SHOULDVE STOPPED ME AND SAID WHATS UP.
> I WASHED HER UP TODAY AND SNAPPED A FEW PICS.   IT'S BEEN A WHILE SINCE IVE POSTED. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Daaaaaamnnn! 72 MORE reasons to give up this 58 game! :0 :0 :0 

Car looking good Pete
Thanks for the package bro, got it today :cheesy: You'll see it installed very soon


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 21 2009, 04:44 PM~13347827
> *SWEEEEEEET MAN, SHOULDVE STOPPED ME AND SAID WHATS UP.
> I WASHED HER UP TODAY AND SNAPPED A FEW PICS.   IT'S BEEN A WHILE SINCE IVE POSTED. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Hey homie 13x7 front and 13x5.5 rear?


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

Pete,

When did you drop the new rims? I had to do a double take. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 21 2009, 04:47 PM~13347844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam, the more pics you post the more I wanna work on mine!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 21 2009, 05:09 PM~13348394
> *WHATS UP "GATES" :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP BIG RY? H
HOWS MY 42 CAD DOING?  



> _Originally posted by locorider+Mar 21 2009, 06:07 PM~13348801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GET ON IT VIC, THERE ARN'T MANY 58'S OUT HERE MAN, YOU NEED YOURS ON THE ROAD ALREADY.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 22 2009, 11:20 AM~13353227
> *WHATS UP BIG RY? H
> HOWS MY 42 CAD DOING?
> GIVE UP THE 58 GAME HUH? HOMIE YOU ARE THE 58 GAME......
> ...


YOUR CADDY IS WAITING FOR YOU!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 22 2009, 05:26 PM~13355624
> *YOUR CADDY IS WAITING FOR YOU!!
> *


 :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

GET ON IT VIC, THERE ARN'T MANY 58'S OUT HERE MAN, YOU NEED YOURS ON THE ROAD ALREADY.
[/quote]

i know :cheesy: soon as i get some pics worthy of posting i put em up. you guys make it hard tho with all these dang convertables :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> GET ON IT VIC, THERE ARN'T MANY 58'S OUT HERE MAN, YOU NEED YOURS ON THE ROAD ALREADY.


i know :cheesy: soon as i get some pics worthy of posting i put em up. you guys make it hard tho with all these dang convertables :0
[/quote]
WHO YOU KIDDIN?? YOUR H/T IS BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> YOUR CADDY IS WAITING FOR YOU!!


 :0 WHATS UP BROTHER? HOW YOU DOING?



> :0


 :biggrin: 


> GET ON IT VIC, THERE ARN'T MANY 58'S OUT HERE MAN, YOU NEED YOURS ON THE ROAD ALREADY.


i know :cheesy: soon as i get some pics worthy of posting i put em up. you guys make it hard tho with all these dang convertables :0
[/quote]
ITS A 58 MAN, ANY PICS OF YOUR CAR ARE WORTHY OF POSTING.....



> i know :cheesy: soon as i get some pics worthy of posting i put em up. you guys make it hard tho with all these dang convertables :0


WHO YOU KIDDIN?? YOUR H/T IS BEAUTIFUL!!! 
[/quote]
YES SIR!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> :0 WHATS UP BROTHER? HOW YOU DOING?
> :biggrin:
> i know :cheesy: soon as i get some pics worthy of posting i put em up. you guys make it hard tho with all these dang convertables :0


ITS A 58 MAN, ANY PICS OF YOUR CAR ARE WORTHY OF POSTING.....
WHO YOU KIDDIN?? YOUR H/T IS BEAUTIFUL!!! 
[/quote]
YES SIR!!!
[/quote]
GATES, WHATS UP BROTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> ITS A 58 MAN, ANY PICS OF YOUR CAR ARE WORTHY OF POSTING.....
> WHO YOU KIDDIN?? YOUR H/T IS BEAUTIFUL!!!


YES SIR!!!
[/quote]
GATES, WHATS UP BROTHER!! :biggrin:
[/quote]

JUST HERE BIG RY, RELAXING AND GETTING READY FOR BED, GOTTA WORK TOMORROW....... :angry:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> GET ON IT VIC, THERE ARN'T MANY 58'S OUT HERE MAN, YOU NEED YOURS ON THE ROAD ALREADY.


i know :cheesy: soon as i get some pics worthy of posting i put em up. you guys make it hard tho with all these dang convertables :0[/quote]

Funny...I feel the same way :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 22 2009, 07:19 PM~13357873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Pete...when I grow up I want to be just like you :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 22 2009, 09:49 PM~13358954
> *Damn Pete...when I grow up I want to be just like you  :biggrin:
> *


X58 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

So I talked to Andy Adex today and told him I offered my 63 and my house for Pete Stas 58, and he confirmed that Pete will be married AND buried in that car.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> i know :cheesy: soon as i get some pics worthy of posting i put em up. you guys make it hard tho with all these dang convertables :0


Funny...I feel the same way :biggrin:
[/quote]
WHATS UP ERIC? HEY MAN POST PICS OF CAR BRO......




> X58 :biggrin:


COMING FROM MR 59-64 RAG. :biggrin: 



> So I talked to Andy Adex today and told him I offered my 63 and my house for Pete Stas 58, and he confirmed that Pete will be married AND buried in that car.


THATS A NEGATIVE PAL, WE ALMOST HAD A DEAL LAST TIME YOU CAME TO MY HOUSE, BUT YOU WERE ONLY PLAYING WITH MY EMOTIONS, IT COULDVE BEEN PARKED IN YOUR DRIVE WAY RIGHT NOW......


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 23 2009, 12:19 AM~13357873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: locorider, *SICKTOON*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 23 2009, 01:58 AM~13359024
> *So I talked to Andy Adex today and told him I offered my 63 and my house for Pete Stas 58, and he confirmed that Pete will be married AND buried in that car.
> *


:rofl:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 23 2009, 03:57 AM~13360147
> *
> WHATS UP ERIC? HEY MAN POST PICS OF CAR BRO......
> *












Just finished putting the front end back over the weekend


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 22 2009, 11:19 PM~13357873
> *
> 
> 
> ...




very nice pete.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Mar 23 2009, 07:42 AM~13361037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU SIR.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 23 2009, 10:06 AM~13361628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GO ERIC!! :thumbsup: LOOKS GREAT BROTHER!!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

not an impala but bad ass anyways......


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 23 2009, 10:06 AM~13361628
> *
> 
> 
> ...



cool bro!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Mar 23 2009, 03:25 PM~13366158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments guys


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 23 2009, 05:25 PM~13366158
> *MR HESS, HOW DO YOU DO?
> *


Just Hashing bro, just Hashin' :biggrin: :biggrin: ......
How's the GATES-STA doin today :0 keep up the pics bro you 58 is looking SICK!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 23 2009, 10:06 AM~13361628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sexy


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec+Mar 23 2009, 06:57 PM~13368007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA "HASH".....

I'M DOING GOOD HESS, JUST HERE CHILLIN.... I WOULD ASK HOW YOU'RE DOING, BUT I ALREADY KNOW YOU'RE DOING AWESOME, CONSIDERING YOU OWN (2) 58 RAGS.  

NO MORE PICS UNTIL YOU POST MORE OF YOURS.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 23 2009, 08:35 PM~13368569
> *
> HAHA "HASH".....
> 
> ...


GATES,SAM AND SIN SIXTY= BALLERS INC!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 23 2009, 08:39 PM~13368633
> *GATES,SAM AND SIN SIXTY= BALLERS INC!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


I'm just a spectator in this game. These cats are all out of my league


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 23 2009, 06:39 PM~13368633
> *GATES,SAM AND SIN SIXTY= BALLERS INC!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 21 2009, 04:44 PM~13347827
> *SWEEEEEEET MAN, SHOULDVE STOPPED ME AND SAID WHATS UP.
> I WASHED HER UP TODAY AND SNAPPED A FEW PICS.   IT'S BEEN A WHILE SINCE IVE POSTED. :biggrin:
> 
> ...



looks good ...


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 22 2009, 12:44 PM~13347827
> *SWEEEEEEET MAN, SHOULDVE STOPPED ME AND SAID WHATS UP.
> I WASHED HER UP TODAY AND SNAPPED A FEW PICS.   IT'S BEEN A WHILE SINCE IVE POSTED. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


spokes look dope pete!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 23 2009, 08:59 PM~13368878
> *I'm just a spectator in this game.  These cats are all out of my league
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: DONT EVEN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

sup fellas... was working on the eight today, changing out the alternator for a bigger and stronger one to help out the compressors.. 




Petes.......your the man. :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 23 2009, 10:47 PM~13370396
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: DONT EVEN!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

58 vert rack!
didnt fill like digging it out but if someone is really interested ill pull it out and get good pics, its pretty nice and not rusted out. header bow is solid but has a small dent that can be fixed. $1500 plus shipping

thanks Andrew


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 24 2009, 07:13 PM~13378890
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> i know :cheesy: soon as i get some pics worthy of posting i put em up. you guys make it hard tho with all these dang convertables :0


WHO YOU KIDDIN?? YOUR H/T IS BEAUTIFUL!!! 
[/quote]
:biggrin: thanks dude soon as I get the frame back under it I'll post up


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 22 2009, 09:19 PM~13357873
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks pete-sta  . And da rag still looks sharp


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 23 2009, 10:06 AM~13361628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam it looks completly different, I like it mucho  . How come you keep playing with our emotions an only show us a lil bit at time?!? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 24 2009, 08:14 PM~13381525
> *Dam it looks completly different, I like it mucho  . How come you keep playing with our emotions an only show us a lil bit at time?!? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Vic...and i'm not teasing you guys,just lazy to pull off the cover...trust me
it's ORANGE all over :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> WHO YOU KIDDIN?? YOUR H/T IS BEAUTIFUL!!!


:biggrin: thanks dude soon as I get the frame back under it I'll post up
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

dont know if i posted this one before but its from the first time i changed the frame


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 25 2009, 01:58 AM~13382732
> *Thanks Vic...and i'm not teasing you guys,just lazy to pull off the cover...trust me
> it's ORANGE all over :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i dont believe you :biggrin: jus kiddn


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 25 2009, 04:59 PM~13389903
> *dont know if i posted this one before but its from the first time i changed the frame
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Mar 23 2009, 08:39 PM~13368633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

got a set of these coming :biggrin: 











Some power seats too!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 23 2009, 08:35 PM~13368569
> *
> HAHA "HASH".....
> 
> ...


Do these count? :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 25 2009, 08:37 PM~13391264
> *Do these count?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 25 2009, 08:37 PM~13391253
> *got a set of these coming  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 25 2009, 08:37 PM~13391264
> *Do these count?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sam "trump" pete-gates sta and sin rockafeller 60 = THE BALLER BOYS CLUB!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 25 2009, 11:37 PM~13391264
> *Do these count?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Don't tell me your selling that to Pete? Pete's riding slick with dat six.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 25 2009, 06:37 PM~13391253
> *got a set of these coming  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 25 2009, 06:34 PM~13391205
> *ORANGE you glad you got that new grill  :biggrin:
> Your 58 is looking DOPE
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Sam..but you know all you rag owners are just being nice to us
hardtop guys :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 25 2009, 09:12 PM~13391670
> *Thanks Sam..but you know all you rag owners are just being nice to us
> hardtop guys :biggrin:
> *


AND SPECTATORS!! :0


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

Bad ass 348 tri power :0


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rolling deep_@Mar 25 2009, 09:40 PM~13391992
> *Bad ass 348 tri power  :0
> *



no doubt


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 25 2009, 09:12 PM~13391670
> *Thanks Sam..but you know all you rag owners are just being nice to us
> hardtop guys :biggrin:
> *


:yes: yup, were the charity cases


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 25 2009, 08:37 PM~13391264
> *Do these count?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Woow, that's CLEAN!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

nothing wrong with a clean HT...


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 25 2009, 08:42 PM~13392740
> *Woow, that's  CLEAN!
> *


X2


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 26 2009, 07:50 PM~13393267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Mar 25 2009, 07:34 PM~13391205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES THEY ARE BIG RY...........



> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 25 2009, 07:56 PM~13391504
> *Don't tell me your selling that to Pete?  Pete's riding slick with dat six.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 25 2009, 07:37 PM~13391264
> *Do these count?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 26 2009, 05:13 PM~13399741
> *IM AT THE BOTTOM OF THE FOOD CHAIN.........
> YES SIR THEY DO, WE'RE GONNA TALK.
> YES THEY ARE BIG RY...........
> ...


NO EDITING GATES!!!! :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Gates, I hope your right on the rear wheels for the 58 cause I ordered a set :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 26 2009, 08:03 PM~13401495
> *Gates, I hope your right on the rear wheels for the 58 cause I ordered a set  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 26 2009, 08:05 PM~13401526
> *:0
> *


Hey homie... I'll load my junk up in the 58 and be over around 11 on Sunday.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 26 2009, 08:12 PM~13401626
> *Hey homie... I'll load my junk up in the 58 and be over around 11 on Sunday.
> *


  WE WILL BE HERE


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Mar 26 2009, 06:30 PM~13400997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WOULDN'T LIE TO YOU BRO, I'M ROLLING WITH NO RUBBAGE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Mar 26 2009, 06:30 PM~13400997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WOULDN'T LIE TO YOU TRUMP, I'M ROLLING WITH NO RUBBAGE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 26 2009, 09:09 PM~13402406
> *:biggrin:
> I WOULDN'T LIE TO YOU TRUMP, I'M ROLLING WITH NO RUBBAGE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


C'MON GATES GET YOUR BALLER BROTHERS STRAIGHT!!! SIN SIXTY IS ROCKAFELLER, SAM IS TRUMP!!! :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

BIG BANK IN THIS TANK.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Mar 25 2009, 11:50 PM~13393267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this 58


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

if anyone is interested in seeing what happened to my rusty ass 58 rag here ya go. was purchased by Bert at the Chevy Shop and should be done for san bern. lrm show.


















































going to the sandblasters next week. Bert aint fuckin around!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 27 2009, 02:51 PM~13410264
> *if anyone is interested in seeing what happened to my rusty ass 58 rag here ya go. was purchased by Bert at the Chevy Shop  and should be done for san bern. lrm show.
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to see that it went to a good home :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 27 2009, 05:08 PM~13410417
> *Glad to see that it went to a good home :thumbsup:
> *


me too. he has every damn part for this thing. il be posting pix of the car as it gets further in the resto.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 27 2009, 04:51 PM~13410264
> *if anyone is interested in seeing what happened to my rusty ass 58 rag here ya go. was purchased by Bert at the Chevy Shop  and should be done for san bern. lrm show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Mar 25 2009, 08:38 PM~13391283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS GUYS


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 26 2009, 05:13 PM~13399741
> *IM AT THE BOTTOM OF THE FOOD CHAIN.........
> YES SIR THEY DO, WE'RE GONNA TALK.
> YES THEY ARE BIG RY...........
> ...


 :biggrin: :0 
YOU GOT MY NUMBER :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

AUTORAMA GOING ON RIGHT NOW


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 27 2009, 10:23 PM~13413054
> *AUTORAMA GOING ON RIGHT NOW
> 
> 
> ...


 SAM "TRUMP" LOOKING SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 27 2009, 11:08 PM~13413415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn sam!! get her number for me!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

58 vert Rack FORSALE!!
























































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 27 2009, 08:23 PM~13413054
> *AUTORAMA GOING ON RIGHT NOW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 23 2009, 11:06 AM~13361628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looking good


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

just rolled ours in the booth


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 28 2009, 12:40 PM~13416654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 27 2009, 05:13 PM~13410444
> *me too. he has every damn part for this thing. il be posting pix of the car as it gets further in the resto.
> *


bert called about mine but i didn't like the price he was giving me


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 27 2009, 11:12 PM~13413451
> *damn sam!! get her number for me!
> *


 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 27 2009, 10:30 PM~13413094
> *SAM LOOKING SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Thanks Big-Money-Ry

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 28 2009, 09:50 PM~13420204
> *Thanks Big-Money-Ry
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


DONT CONFUSE ME WITH GATES AND SIN-A-FELLER, SMALL CHANGE NO BIG MONEY


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 28 2009, 06:23 PM~13413054
> *AUTORAMA GOING ON RIGHT NOW
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Mar 28 2009, 10:12 PM~13420387
> *nice
> *


RightOn thanx


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Do you have OG's on the back and wires on the front? I can't really tell from the photos?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 28 2009, 10:26 PM~13420507
> *Do you have OG's on the back and wires on the front?  I can't really tell from the photos?
> *


id love to see some pix of that 60 yourr getting built.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 28 2009, 11:28 PM~13420929
> *id love to see some pix of that  60 yourr getting built.
> *


X2 seen a few spy photos i know that shits going to be HOTT!!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 28 2009, 11:28 PM~13420929
> *id love to see some pix of that  60 yourr getting built.
> *


Just a few more spy shots...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 29 2009, 06:45 PM~13425577
> *Just a few more spy shots...
> 
> 
> ...


SEEN A COMPLETE "SPY" FILE ON THIS, CAR IS GORGEOUS!!! AND HAS HIS NEW "TOY" AS WELL :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 !!!!!!!!!!!!! STRAIGHT BALLIN!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 29 2009, 06:45 PM~13425577
> *Just a few more spy shots...
> 
> 
> ...


Thaw tight! I always wanted a60 to


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 30 2009, 02:45 PM~13425577
> *Just a few more spy shots...
> 
> 
> ...


WOW thats off the hook!! youre the ultimate baller!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 29 2009, 04:45 PM~13425577
> *Just a few more spy shots...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 ...That's bad ass


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

thx man


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Anyone know where to get 58 repo mats? All I can find are 58-81 one fits all mats. :uh: I want some that look og.


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 29 2009, 06:45 PM~13425577
> *Just a few more spy shots...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 29 2009, 09:30 PM~13427693
> *thx man
> *


thats a beautiful car man. :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvddav+Mar 28 2009, 03:34 PM~13416609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nosad:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 29 2009, 09:45 PM~13425577
> *Just a few more spy shots...
> 
> 
> ...


Holeee chit meng. :wow:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 29 2009, 09:33 PM~13427730
> *Anyone know where to get 58 repo mats?  All I can find are 58-81 one fits all mats.  :uh:  I want some that look og.
> *


Have you tried auto city classic? I think they have em, I'll check there magazine?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Their front ones look like the OG Rears, and their rears are way smaller that they should be. No one to my knowledge makes the OG looking front ones. But the ones from AutoCity are the best ones as far as repops go.


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 30 2009, 10:56 PM~13440053
> *Their front ones look like the OG Rears, and their rears are way smaller that they should be.  No one to my knowledge makes the OG looking front ones.  But the ones from AutoCity are the best ones as far as repops go.
> *


and the bowtie insert is gray just like the OG ones, and not painted like some other ones. I have both, the look alright in a daily, but gotta have OG for a show.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: locorider, HustlerSpank

watup, I need that floor man....trade? 59 guard?


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Mar 30 2009, 09:47 PM~13440644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 29 2009, 07:45 PM~13425577
> *Just a few more spy shots...
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful from i can see!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 30 2009, 02:45 AM~13425577
> *Just a few more spy shots...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Mar 31 2009, 12:47 AM~13440644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet ride!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 31 2009, 11:17 AM~13443835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 31 2009, 12:17 PM~13443835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAME CAR......


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 30 2009, 10:56 PM~13440053
> *Their front ones look like the OG Rears, and their rears are way smaller that they should be.  No one to my knowledge makes the OG looking front ones.  But the ones from AutoCity are the best ones as far as repops go.
> *


I called them today and they only make red, black and turquoise. I need Fawn or copper :uh:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Mar 30 2009, 11:47 PM~13440644
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very nice


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Mar 31 2009, 07:09 PM~13447722
> *SAME CAR......
> 
> 
> ...



Damn 58's are cool! Hey, I recognize that stuido


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 31 2009, 07:50 PM~13448237
> *Damn 58's are cool!  Hey, I recognize that stuido
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAAMN RIGHT!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 31 2009, 07:50 PM~13448237
> *Damn 58's are cool!  Hey, I recognize that stuido
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 31 2009, 09:05 PM~13449273
> *:scrutinize:
> *


HELLO GATES!! :wave:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 31 2009, 07:34 PM~13448041
> *I called them today and they only make red, black and turquoise.  I need Fawn or copper  :uh:
> *



lol coulda swore i told you that :biggrin: ima keep my eye out for some NOS 58 mats but they willset you back a grip!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

are 58 or 59 rags more expensive, of comparable quality and rarity?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 31 2009, 11:20 PM~13450322
> *are 58 or 59 rags more expensive, of comparable quality and rarity?
> *


made less `58`s than `59`s


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 31 2009, 10:17 PM~13450303
> *lol coulda swore i told you that  :biggrin:  ima keep my eye out for some NOS 58 mats but they willset you back a grip!
> *


I had to call just in case they started making another color...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 31 2009, 10:22 PM~13450338
> *made less `58`s than `59`s
> *


i guess what i meant to say are 58s or 59s fetching the bigger dollar for the same level of car


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

58s all day


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 1 2009, 04:23 PM~13458199
> *58s all day
> *


everyday


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

Want to mount a rear antenna on my ’58 but don’t know exactly where to mount. I have the accessory manual which states to use a template. I don’t have the template and was wondering if anyone can help me out with some dimensions on where to mount the rear antenna. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 1 2009, 06:23 PM~13458199
> *58s all day
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 1 2009, 06:23 PM~13458199
> *58s all day
> *


Whatever!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Apr 1 2009, 08:40 PM~13460004
> *Whatever!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin+Apr 1 2009, 07:40 PM~13460004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WHATS UP SAM, RICK


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 1 2009, 08:46 PM~13460109
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WHATS UP SAM, RICK
> *


YO!
Its MR Hash to you :biggrin: 

Whats up Big PeteSta


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 1 2009, 08:46 PM~13460109
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WHATS UP SAM, RICK
> *


Was up! at least I got the Number two money car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Apr 1 2009, 08:56 PM~13460247
> *Was up! at least I got the Number two money car :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats a Number ONE no matter what!!!


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 1 2009, 08:55 PM~13460230
> *YO!
> Its MR Hash to you  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


A 58 rag would look nice in this Draper garage :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Apr 1 2009, 09:06 PM~13460405
> *A 58 rag would look nice in this Draper garage :biggrin:
> *


COME ON PEOPLE, WE ALMOST GOT HIM....

FIFTY EIGHT, FIFTY EIGHT, FIFTY EIGHT!

WELCOME TO THE LIGHT BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Apr 1 2009, 09:06 PM~13460405
> *A 58 rag would look nice in this Draper garage :biggrin:
> *


well if u need room for a 58 rag 
i can gladly make room for that 59 in my garage :biggrin:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

wait ...hold up....thats after i win the lottery first


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 1 2009, 08:58 PM~13460290
> *Thats a Number ONE no matter what!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Bagged? That striping is sick... My 60 is done very similar.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Apr 1 2009, 07:55 PM~13460230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MR. S.S, HOW DO YOU DO? IT'S ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE YOU IN HERE WITH US BLUE COLLAR FOLKS, LET ME KNOW IF YOU FIND SOME BLUE MATS FOR A 58 IN YOUR SEARCH FOR BROWN ONES.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

whats the difference between 58 and 59 cruiser skirts? are the 59's longer?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 1 2009, 09:58 PM~13461112
> *:thumbsup:  Bagged?  That striping is sick...  My 60 is done very similar.
> *


JUICED!!!
hey Pete tell'em...
Bags are for..... :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Apr 2 2009, 10:27 AM~13464767
> *whats the difference between 58 and 59 cruiser skirts? are the 59's longer?
> *


Totally different, the 58 skirts follow the lower rear quarter body line "the torpedo", the OG 58s are 12" high, the OG 59s are 14", the OG 60s will work on the 59s and are 12" thats what most people use on the 59s.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dylopez_@Apr 1 2009, 07:57 PM~13459261
> *Want to mount a rear antenna on my ’58 but don’t know exactly where to mount. I have the accessory manual which states to use a template. I don’t have the template and was wondering if anyone can help me out with some dimensions on where to mount the rear antenna. Any help would be appreciated.
> *


Unfortunately you will need a template to do it to fact specs. If not you can eyeball it. 
I'll try to make a template off mine and let you know how it works out.


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 2 2009, 11:35 AM~13465354
> *Unfortunately you will need a template to do it to fact specs.  If not you can eyeball it.
> I'll try to make a template off mine and let you know how it works out.
> *



Thanks Locorider!! :biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 2 2009, 11:31 AM~13465313
> *Totally different, the 58 skirts follow the lower rear quarter body line "the torpedo", the OG 58s are 12" high, the OG 59s are 14", the OG 60s will work on the 59s and are 12" thats what most people use on the 59s.
> *


cool man thanks, i knew there was a difference but i couldn't figure it out.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 2 2009, 05:56 AM~13462791
> *I APOLOGIZE MR.HASH
> 
> NOTHIN MAN JUST HERE CHILLIN, WORKING ON HOW I CAN GET ON YOUR GUYS LEVEL. HOWS EVERYTHING OVER IN SLC?
> ...


GATES THE ONLY "BLUE COLLAR" YOU GOT MIGHT BE THE BOOT FOR YOUR 58'S TOP!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 2 2009, 05:56 AM~13462791
> *
> MR. S.S, HOW DO YOU DO? IT'S ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE YOU IN HERE WITH US BLUE COLLAR FOLKS, LET ME KNOW IF YOU FIND SOME BLUE MATS FOR A 58 IN YOUR SEARCH FOR BROWN ONES.
> *


I found turquoise ones. Hey, I've done a lot of blue collar jobs. Even worked a summer framing houses. That is some hard ass work. When I was a kid I moved sprinkler pipe in the bean fileds. I've worked my ass of my whole life  .


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 2 2009, 11:29 AM~13465288
> *JUICED!!!
> hey Pete tell'em...
> Bags are for.....  :0
> *


I had bags on my 54 five window and my 68 rag. It was not too bad. just not a much fun as juice.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 2 2009, 09:45 PM~13471292
> *I had bags on my 54 five window and my 68 rag.  It was not too bad. just not a much fun as juice.
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THAT TRUCK


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yup, that truck is bad ass


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 2 2009, 10:18 PM~13471799
> *Yup, that truck is bad ass
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

yeah I never should have sold it :uh:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 2 2009, 10:47 PM~13472119
> *yeah I never should have sold it  :uh:
> *


yea fuck that shit was NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 2 2009, 08:18 PM~13471799
> *Yup, that truck is bad ass
> *


X2


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 2 2009, 11:29 AM~13465288
> *JUICED!!!
> hey Pete tell'em...
> Bags are for.....  :0
> *



bags are for shopping? :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Apr 2 2009, 05:56 AM~13462791-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: aint that the truth!



> _Originally posted by specspec+Apr 2 2009, 11:46 PM~13472588-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:around:


----------



## meatwhistle (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 1 2009, 08:58 PM~13460290
> *Thats a Number ONE no matter what!!!
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 59 ridin (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Apr 4 2009, 06:43 PM~13484758
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hey do you know any body from Authentic Car Club that used to have a flamed 69 vett with flames , he also had a 52 chev wagon? Both were at the 96-97 Lowrider mag car show his name was Sione He finally sold the vet in Utah. I figuerd you might know him since you from Hawaii.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Apr 4 2009, 09:36 PM~13485842
> *Hey do you know any body from Authentic Car Club that used to have a flamed 69 vett with flames , he also had a 52 chev wagon? Both were at the 96-97 Lowrider mag car show his name was Sione He finally sold the vet in Utah. I figuerd you might know him since you from Hawaii.
> *


 :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

i jus got a new computer today :biggrin: jus wanted to share that :tongue:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59 ridin_@Apr 4 2009, 07:36 PM~13485842
> *Hey do you know any body from Authentic Car Club that used to have a flamed 69 vett with flames , he also had a 52 chev wagon? Both were at the 96-97 Lowrider mag car show his name was Sione He finally sold the vet in Utah. I figuerd you might know him since you from Hawaii.
> *


Sorry...doesn't ring a bell. But I do remember the Lowrider mag shows in the 90's,that's when the scene was big here


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 5 2009, 12:01 PM~13488779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

a few 58's for sale here. expensive as fuck tho.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

what are the prices overthere?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 5 2009, 08:13 PM~13488841
> *what are the prices overthere?
> *


the ragtop is just under 100000, the white coupe just over 21000. your currency that is. Shipping would be another 3000 or so.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 5 2009, 10:08 AM~13488817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Apr 5 2009, 01:48 PM~13489275
> *Nice color :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Since i cant afford one right now maybe i should scoop this?? lolol

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ME:B:EF:US:1123


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

Added some goodies to the car last week...

Wednesday night










One piece bumper and painted bumper filler










NOS exhaust ports



















Trailmasters










Shortened rear end w/ NOS bushings



















Zeniths










Sunday at the WEGO show in Dallas


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 6 2009, 08:42 AM~13496528
> *Added some goodies to the car last week...
> 
> Wednesday night
> ...


WOW...that's a lot of upgrades in a short period of time :0 :0 :0 
Car turned out bad ass  :thumbsup:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 2 2009, 09:45 PM~13471292
> *I had bags on my 54 five window and my 68 rag.  It was not too bad. just not a much fun as juice.
> 
> 
> ...


ARE YOU SURE THATS A 54? ITS A 54 BED BUT NOT THE WINDSHIELD THE 54 HAS A ONE PIECE WIND SHIELD?
BUT PROPS IT IS A BAD ASS TRUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Apr 6 2009, 02:36 PM~13498320
> *ARE YOU SURE THATS A 54? ITS A 54 BED BUT NOT THE WINDSHIELD THE 54 HAS A ONE PIECE WIND SHIELD?
> BUT PROPS IT IS A BAD ASS TRUCK  :thumbsup:
> *



Bad ass huh! It is a metal piece tucked under the window rubber to look like a split window. Here is a front shot


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 6 2009, 10:42 AM~13496528
> *Added some goodies to the car last week...
> 
> Wednesday night
> ...



NICE!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Sunday at the WEGO show in Dallas










:0 :0 
VERY NICE!!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 6 2009, 10:42 AM~13496528
> *Added some goodies to the car last week...
> 
> Wednesday night
> ...


Was that the OG rear end and how much did you cut it?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 29 2009, 06:45 PM~13425577
> *Just a few more spy shots...
> 
> 
> ...


oooohhh my Lord.......... :0


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

RHDs for ya :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 6 2009, 01:42 PM~13496528
> *Added some goodies to the car last week...
> 
> Wednesday night
> ...


Looking Good Bruce!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 7 2009, 01:48 AM~13503980
> *Was that the OG rear end and how much did you cut it?
> *


Yes OG rear end off a 58 parts car. Shortened 1.5" overall (.75" on each side). Mossier axles and new axle bearings.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 5 2009, 12:19 PM~13488876
> *the ragtop is just under 100000, the white coupe just over 21000. your currency that is. Shipping would be another 3000 or so.
> *


I guess the prices are very comparable to prices here....
Thanks for the info :cheesy:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 6 2009, 10:42 AM~13496528
> *Added some goodies to the car last week...
> 
> Wednesday night
> ...


bruce looks great homie... accessories are sick.... im jealous......


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 7 2009, 07:24 PM~13512041
> *bruce looks great homie... accessories are sick.... im jealous......
> *


 :uh: um i dont think you have the right to be jelous!! you proble have 2-3 of each and coming soon one of the baddest 58's :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 7 2009, 06:42 AM~13496528
> *Added some goodies to the car last week...
> 
> Wednesday night
> ...


nice!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 7 2009, 02:06 PM~13500419
> *Bad ass huh!  It is a metal piece tucked under the window rubber to look like a split window.  Here is a front shot
> 
> 
> ...


baller! :worship:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Apr 7 2009, 11:10 PM~13514380
> *baller! :worship:
> *


'THE BALLINEST" :0 :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 6 2009, 06:06 PM~13500419
> *Bad ass huh!  It is a metal piece tucked under the window rubber to look like a split window.  Here is a front shot
> 
> 
> ...


Showoff
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 6 2009, 06:06 PM~13500419
> *Bad ass huh!  It is a metal piece tucked under the window rubber to look like a split window.  Here is a front shot
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS LINE UP! :thumbsup:


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

WUS UP EVERYBODY I'M NEW TO THE LAYITLOW. BUT I JUST PICKED UP A 58 AND HERE IS SOME PICS OF IT, IT ISN'T MUCH BUT IT'LL GET THERE ONE DAY.


















HERE'S THE 348 I'M REBUILDING









AND SOME GOODIES I PICKED UP AT SWAP MEETS









THANKS


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@Apr 8 2009, 04:01 PM~13518931
> *WUS UP EVERYBODY I'M NEW TO THE LAYITLOW. BUT I JUST PICKED UP A 58 AND HERE IS SOME PICS OF IT, IT ISN'T MUCH BUT IT'LL GET THERE ONE DAY.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@Apr 8 2009, 11:01 AM~13518931
> *WUS UP EVERYBODY I'M NEW TO THE LAYITLOW. BUT I JUST PICKED UP A 58 AND HERE IS SOME PICS OF IT, IT ISN'T MUCH BUT IT'LL GET THERE ONE DAY.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice project and accessories...looks like it's off to a great start 

and... we need more hardtops in here :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Apr 8 2009, 02:51 PM~13519323
> *Nice project and accessories...looks like it's off to a great start
> 
> and... we need more hardtops in here :biggrin:
> *


Hey thanks. I wanted a vert :angry: but im still happy the the hardtop :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@Apr 8 2009, 02:00 PM~13520681
> *Hey thanks. I wanted a vert :angry:  but im still happy the the hardtop :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@Apr 8 2009, 01:01 PM~13518931
> *WUS UP EVERYBODY I'M NEW TO THE LAYITLOW. BUT I JUST PICKED UP A 58 AND HERE IS SOME PICS OF IT, IT ISN'T MUCH BUT IT'LL GET THERE ONE DAY.
> 
> 
> ...


thats NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Apr 8 2009, 01:51 PM~13519323
> *Nice project and accessories...looks like it's off to a great start
> 
> and... we need more hardtops in here :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: yup all these ballers got us out numberd


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 8 2009, 06:02 PM~13521224
> *:yes: yup all these ballers got us out numberd
> *


 :biggrin: yup


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

so you gona go O.G. or drop that mofo?


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 7 2009, 08:37 PM~13512369
> *:uh:  um i dont think you have the right to be jelous!! you proble have 2-3 of each and coming soon one of the baddest 58's :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


im still jealous, cause the rate im going i may never have it finished lol lol :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 8 2009, 06:31 PM~13521482
> *so you gona go O.G. or drop that mofo?
> *


all o.g with hydros. frame is coming off this weekend for powder coating.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

thas cool


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 8 2009, 07:02 PM~13521224
> *:yes: yup all these ballers got us out numberd
> *


LOl you have the same name except mine is 66 although I would rather have a 58 like all you guys


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigvic66_@Apr 8 2009, 06:54 PM~13522243
> *LOl you have the same name except mine is 66 although I would rather have a 58 like all you guys
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: that awesome


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

MG]http://i40.tinypic.com/152hsoo.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Apr 8 2009, 08:36 PM~13522759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice! :0 its the same colors ass mine when i got it :biggrin:


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Apr 8 2009, 07:14 PM~13522494
> *MG]http://i40.tinypic.com/152hsoo.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1+Apr 7 2009, 11:10 PM~13514380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 8 2009, 10:35 AM~13517632
> *Showoff
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



LOL... I don't even own thoes cars anymore other than the 63. And I'm no baller, I'm just older than all you whippersnappers  Us old guys have had more time to accumulate some lettuce


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

maybe i read this wrong, but are you trying to saw those are pictures of your cars....cuz im still trying to find the 63 in there :biggrin:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Apr 8 2009, 07:36 PM~13522759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


theres the baller...i see all the stuff in the backround


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

mabe you had some cars like these in the past but not these ones


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Apr 8 2009, 07:36 PM~13522759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam, thats sweet. im diggn that 60 in the back ground, can we get a look at that on tooo :nicoderm:


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

i would put thim pics of the 60 but my pics are on my other computer


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Apr 8 2009, 08:35 PM~13523686
> *maybe i read this wrong, but are you trying to saw those are pictures of your cars....cuz im still trying to find the 63 in there :biggrin:
> *


The white one


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

nice


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

I'ma slap these mofo's on the 58 this weekend


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 8 2009, 08:04 PM~13524335
> *I'ma slap these mofo's on the 58 this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nigdawg_@Apr 8 2009, 05:37 PM~13522776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nigdawg (Jun 24, 2006)

only way to roll is 5/20s


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 8 2009, 06:20 PM~13521924
> *im still jealous, cause the rate im going i may never have it finished lol lol :biggrin:
> *


lol im sure it will all come together one day soon. you aint goin to let that frame set around forever


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 8 2009, 10:04 PM~13524335
> *I'ma slap these mofo's on the 58 this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 9 2009, 08:33 AM~13526397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you need a shortened rear end to use 13/7 with these skirts or just the cruiser skirts


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Apr 9 2009, 12:44 PM~13527683
> *do you need a shortened rear end to use 13/7 with these skirts or just the cruiser skirts
> *


Ask Pete-Sta I believe he had some issues with real Daytons on his.


----------



## LOS ANGELES.C.C. (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

I saw that rag at pomona. Its bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 30 2009, 06:23 AM~13429662
> *:h5:
> :h5: :nicoderm:
> :nosad:
> *










layin down the base


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

got the frame ready....


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 9 2009, 02:49 PM~13530244
> *got the frame ready....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 9 2009, 03:35 PM~13530577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 8 2009, 07:08 PM~13523174
> *LOL...  I don't even own thoes cars anymore other than the 63.   And I'm no baller, I'm just older than all you whippersnappers    Us old guys have had more time to accumulate some lettuce
> *


X2

IVE ACCUMULATED MY LETTUCE BY PICKING IT.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Apr 8 2009, 06:08 PM~13523174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You both must have a farm in the backyard...because I don't even have enough lettuce to keep a rabbit happy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 9 2009, 04:59 PM~13531326
> *X2
> 
> IVE ACCUMULATED MY LETTUCE BY PICKING IT.
> *


GATES YOU DONT EVEN COME CLOSE TO BEING "OLD". SIN AND I ARE OLD!! LOL


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 8 2009, 08:08 PM~13523174
> *LOL...  I don't even own thoes cars anymore other than the 63.  And I'm no baller, I'm just older than all you whippersnappers    Us old guys have had more time to accumulate some lettuce
> *


NO YOU DONT!! NOW ALL YOU GOT IS THE 60 RAG (BOWTIE) THE 63 RAG ALL OG OH YEAH AND THE 58 RAG!!! SOOOOO YES YOU ARE A BALLER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 9 2009, 03:54 PM~13531908
> *NO YOU DONT!! NOW ALL YOU GOT IS THE 58 RAG!!! SOOOOO  YES YOU ARE A BALLER!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Apr 9 2009, 05:59 PM~13531958
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


WHATS UP ERIC??


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 9 2009, 04:00 PM~13531967
> *WHATS UP ERIC??
> *


Nothing much Big Ry...How you doing


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 9 2009, 03:43 PM~13530657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 9 2009, 05:54 PM~13531908
> *NO YOU DONT!! NOW ALL YOU GOT IS THE 60 RAG (BOWTIE) THE 63 RAG ALL OG OH YEAH AND THE 58 RAG!!! SOOOOO  YES YOU ARE A BALLER!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 9 2009, 03:43 PM~13530657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 7 2009, 10:11 AM~13506352
> *Yes OG rear end off a 58 parts car.  Shortened 1.5" overall (.75" on each side).  Mossier axles and new axle bearings.
> *


Thank you very much!!! Did you do it yourself or how much did that run you?  :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!! RARE BEYOND RARE LEVELAIR A/C PUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Post more pix of frame etc etc........

   



> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 9 2009, 02:49 PM~13530244
> *got the frame ready....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 9 2009, 06:35 PM~13530577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 9 2009, 01:43 PM~13530657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:tears: 

i want lettuce......


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Apr 10 2009, 08:31 AM~13537736
> *BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!  RARE BEYOND RARE LEVELAIR A/C PUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Post more pix of frame etc etc........
> ...


the car is a complete level air car


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 10 2009, 09:27 AM~13539189
> *the car is a complete level air car
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 10 2009, 10:27 AM~13539189
> *the car is a complete level air car
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP DAVE? HEY DO YOU HAVE THE AIR CLEANER FOR THAT SET UP?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 10 2009, 11:27 AM~13539189
> *the car is a complete level air car
> 
> 
> ...


wow


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 10 2009, 05:13 PM~13541667
> *WHATS UP DAVE? HEY DO YOU HAVE THE AIR CLEANER FOR THAT SET UP?
> *


yes.have the aircleaner..


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 10 2009, 11:27 AM~13539189
> *the car is a complete level air car
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: WOW... talk about lettuce. That car is going to be mofocrazyoffthedamnhookridiculous! :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 10 2009, 11:27 AM~13539189
> *the car is a complete level air car
> 
> 
> ...


Thats bad ass


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Anyone looking for _RARE_ _Level Air_ parts for a 58 please contact *the GRINCH * here on layitlow. He has a straight solid *58* _Level Air_ frame, and several key componets for sale.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 10 2009, 11:27 AM~13539189
> *the car is a complete level air car
> 
> 
> ...


dam.... thas dope


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

TTT...for 58's with 348's :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Apr 13 2009, 10:48 AM~13561126
> *TTT...for 58's with 348's :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIRRR!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Apr 13 2009, 10:48 AM~13561126
> *TTT...for 58's with 348's :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


    now thats a motor. :thumbsup: 

i got one numbers matchin to a 58, thinkn bout selln it bc i already have a motor built n ready for my 58


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 13 2009, 01:19 PM~13563661
> *      now thats a motor.  :thumbsup:
> 
> i got one numbers matchin to a 58, thinkn bout selln it bc i already have a motor built n ready for my 58
> *


I would keep it Vic...if the buit motor isn't a 348 ( if you ever think of selling the 58,
people get excited over the fact that it has/comes with a 348  )


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

I haven't had time to take any good ones yet, but here are a couple somone took at the UCE BBQ yesterday. The Zeniths are crazy!


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 13 2009, 07:44 PM~13566265
> *I haven't had time to take any good ones yet, but here are a couple somone took at the UCE BBQ yesterday.  The Zeniths are crazy!
> 
> 
> ...


Lets get a better look at the 58 with the :biggrin: Zeniths


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Apr 13 2009, 04:41 PM~13564495
> *I would keep it Vic...if the buit motor isn't a 348 ( if you ever think of selling the 58,
> people get excited over the fact that it has/comes with a 348  )
> *


i dont plan on ever sellin the car, i inherated it when my dad passed so it has that sentimental value


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

I'll definitely get some great ones this weekend. It changed the whole car. I wasn't really feel the stock ones.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 13 2009, 08:01 PM~13566515
> *i dont plan on ever sellin the car, i inherated it when my dad passed so it has that sentimental value
> *



LOL keep all the parts. I can't tell you how many times over the years I've said, "Shit, I wish i didn't sell thoes"


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 13 2009, 08:05 PM~13566572
> *I'll definitely get some great ones this weekend.  It changed the whole car.  I wasn't really feel the stock ones.
> *


Are they all the same size? What size are they?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dylopez_@Apr 13 2009, 08:08 PM~13566627
> *Are they all the same size? What size are they?
> *


13x7 front and 13x5.5 rear


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 13 2009, 08:07 PM~13566607
> *LOL keep all the parts.  I can't tell you how many times over the years I've said,  "Shit, I wish i didn't sell thoes"
> *


yea, i try to pick up parts even if i dont need them, like sunday i found a set of antannas, originals. pickn those up this week :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 13 2009, 08:26 PM~13566884
> *yea, i try to pick up parts even if i dont need them, like sunday i found a set of antannas, originals. pickn those up this week :biggrin:
> *



:0 Want to sell one?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

possibly :dunno:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

dont know bout you guys but i would be pissed if someone towed my ride like this :angry:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 13 2009, 08:07 PM~13566607
> *LOL keep all the parts.  I can't tell you how many times over the years I've said,  "Shit, I wish i didn't sell thoes"
> *


X58


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 13 2009, 06:01 PM~13566515
> *i dont plan on ever sellin the car, i inherated it when my dad passed so it has that sentimental value
> *


I know what you mean...I think my wife likes the 58 more than me.She will never let me sell it...even to upgrade to a vert :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 13 2009, 06:07 PM~13566607
> *LOL keep all the parts.  I can't tell you how many times over the years I've said,  "Shit, I wish i didn't sell thoes"
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

WILL A 58 SELL FOR MORE WITH THE OG 283 OR A A 348?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Apr 14 2009, 07:26 AM~13570724
> *WILL A 58 SELL FOR MORE WITH THE OG 283 OR A A 348?
> *


348, unless is a Fuel Injected OG 283


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: locorider, Chevyhound

:wave:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 14 2009, 09:29 AM~13571767
> *348, unless is a Fuel Injected OG 283
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Why, you got one you wanna sell? :wow: :scrutinize: 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 14 2009, 09:45 AM~13571923
> *Why, you got one you wanna sell?  :wow:  :scrutinize:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO, I JUST PICKED ONE UP AND IT HAS A 283. BUT I WAS WONDERING IF IT HAD MORE VALUE WITH THE NUMBERS MATCHING 283 OR WITH A 348. CAUSE NOW I NEED TO START LOOKING FOR A 348.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would think if you kept it with the original motor it came with you would get more :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

CALLING PETE GATES! WHERE YOU AT? :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Apr 14 2009, 01:28 PM~13574183
> *NO, I JUST PICKED ONE UP AND IT HAS A 283. BUT I WAS WONDERING IF IT HAD MORE  VALUE WITH THE NUMBERS MATCHING 283 OR WITH A 348. CAUSE NOW I NEED TO START LOOKING FOR A 348.
> *


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

anyone got a 45 player


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 13 2009, 08:42 PM~13567116
> *dont know bout you guys but i would be pissed if someone towed my ride like this :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


IT KINDA PISSES ME OFF TO SEE THIS.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Apr 15 2009, 09:34 AM~13582889
> *IT KINDA PISSES ME OFF TO SEE THIS.
> *


X2


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

This '58 is for sale right now for $60,000 with skirts... or $55,000 without.

1958 Chevy Impala Lowrider Show Car ... Immaculate - $60,000


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

This one's for sale for $125,000.

1958 Impala Convertible (Lowrider)


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

And this one's for sale for $45,000.

1958 Impala 2dr HT


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

:uh: I wish I had some REAL money! :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 15 2009, 03:25 PM~13586141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 15 2009, 01:25 PM~13586141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

tryin the eye out


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 15 2009, 07:34 PM~13588658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Can't wait to see this one finished


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 15 2009, 06:25 PM~13586141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lovely.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 15 2009, 05:56 PM~13589007
> *:thumbsup:  Can't wait to see this one finished
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Apr 15 2009, 08:13 PM~13589288
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


X3


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 15 2009, 08:38 PM~13589719
> *X3
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

i can only dream


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Apr 15 2009, 02:37 PM~13585702
> *This '58 is for sale right now for $60,000 with skirts... or $55,000 without.
> 
> 1958 Chevy Impala Lowrider Show Car ... Immaculate - $60,000
> ...


DAMN THIS CAR IS NICE.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dontre_@Apr 16 2009, 02:03 AM~13591457
> *i can only dream
> *


yea ok..... baller. :uh:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 15 2009, 08:54 PM~13590006
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:h5: page 200


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

WENT OUT FOR A DRIVER TODAY.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 16 2009, 05:22 PM~13599688
> *WENT OUT FOR A DRIVER TODAY.
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Pete


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 16 2009, 07:22 PM~13599688
> *WENT OUT FOR A DRIVER TODAY.
> 
> 
> ...


you mean you went out hurtn peoples feelings :biggrin: :biggrin: 

mofo looks sharp :yes:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec+Apr 16 2009, 06:30 PM~13599791-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NAW MAN, I AINT DOING ANYTHING OUT HERE, STEVE'S GOT THE "W" ON LOCK. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 16 2009, 07:40 PM~13599919
> *NAW MAN, I AINT DOING ANYTHING OUT HERE, STEVE'S GOT THE "W" ON LOCK.  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh ya i forgot. "too bad" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 16 2009, 07:22 PM~13599688
> *WENT OUT FOR A DRIVER TODAY.
> 
> 
> ...


Got to drop that top brother  See you in 
Pomona


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

:biggrin: What's Cracking Pete


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> WENT OUT FOR A DRIVER TODAY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 17 2009, 03:22 PM~13599688
> *WENT OUT FOR A DRIVER TODAY.
> 
> 
> ...


love it! :worship:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> Got to drop that top brother  See you in
> Pomona


DEFINITELY MIKE, I HAD JUST CLEANED HER ALL UP INCLUDING THE TOP, IT'S ILLEGAL TO ROLL A NICE RAG IMPALA IN CA WITH THE TOP.  

SEE YOU THERE MIKE. 



> :biggrin: What's Cracking Pete


WHATS UP BIG JIMMY? THANKS AGAIN ON THEM PARTS BRO, YOU ALWAYS COME THREW. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



> > WENT OUT FOR A DRIVER TODAY.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 16 2009, 07:22 PM~13599688
> *WENT OUT FOR A DRIVER TODAY.
> 
> 
> ...


damn that thing looks good. :cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 15 2009, 07:56 PM~13589007
> *:thumbsup:  Can't wait to see this one finished
> *


X2


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 14 2009, 06:51 PM~13577673
> *anyone got a 45 player
> *



I do! Still with the original needle cover, apparently it's never been used. I got it in what was left of the box, but since I don't know how to hook it up, I haven't used it.


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

got her on the frame today


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 17 2009, 07:19 PM~13610386
> *got her on the frame today
> 
> 
> ...


This car is going to be crazy!  I'm guessing this isn't your first dance.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

A photo one of my friends took at our BBQ last weekend.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 17 2009, 05:19 PM~13610386
> *got her on the frame today
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 17 2009, 05:36 AM~13603758
> *DE
> 
> 
> ...


if i dont TRADE IT THEN I HAVE TO COMPLETE IT BUT I AM NOT SURE IF I WANT TO CUT HER - I KIND OF DO


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 17 2009, 07:39 PM~13610539
> *This car is going to be crazy!    I'm guessing this isn't your first dance.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 17 2009, 10:56 PM~13612623
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 18 2009, 06:22 PM~13617268
> *:0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 17 2009, 07:40 PM~13610557
> *A photo one of my friends took at our BBQ last weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 16 2009, 07:40 PM~13599919
> *
> NAW MAN, I AINT DOING ANYTHING OUT HERE, STEVE'S GOT THE "W" ON LOCK.  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i heard there's a killer 63 rag that gots W on lock
:uh: :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 20 2009, 11:23 PM~13639239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 20 2009, 09:23 PM~13639239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Apr 19 2009, 02:54 PM~13622548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

this old 348 has a couple acc.


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 16 2009, 07:22 PM~13599688
> *WENT OUT FOR A DRIVER TODAY.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 21 2009, 09:47 PM~13651635
> *this old 348 has a couple acc.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

It ain't no tripowerairrideogacragtop but its mine :biggrin: I did a little more work on it today. Installed an new NOS window washer and a bad ass Alpine. Forget the ipod, the USB is crazy cool. Loaded a zip drive with a bunch of cool funk :biggrin: And I'm rooling in style with the new Z's and 520's.











Before:










After:  










New Alpine setup with old school EQ:  










My New Zeniths:


















A couple bonus shots:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 19 2009, 11:03 PM~13627418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I recognized that quality... you did my friend Rich's 59 drop top. Absolutely gorgeous brother.


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 22 2009, 09:38 PM~13662422
> *I thought I recognized that quality...  you did my friend Rich's 59 drop top.  Absolutely gorgeous brother.
> *


thanks..you should stop by the shop sun. i'll give ya a tour


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 22 2009, 09:14 PM~13662106
> *It ain't no tripowerairrideogacragtop but its mine  :biggrin:  I did a little more work on it today.  Installed an new NOS window washer and a bad ass Alpine.  Forget the ipod, the USB is crazy cool.  Loaded a zip drive with a bunch of cool funk  :biggrin:  And I'm rooling in style with the new Z's and 520's.
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good..gotta have the sounds and the zeniths...very nice 8!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 22 2009, 09:14 PM~13662106
> *It ain't no tripowerairrideogacragtop but its mine  :biggrin:  I did a little more work on it today.  Installed an new NOS window washer and a bad ass Alpine.  Forget the ipod, the USB is crazy cool.  Loaded a zip drive with a bunch of cool funk  :biggrin:  And I'm rooling in style with the new Z's and 520's.
> 
> 
> ...


o my! what a nice car I LOVE it


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 22 2009, 07:14 PM~13662106
> *It ain't no tripowerairrideogacragtop but its mine  :biggrin:  I did a little more work on it today.  Installed an new NOS window washer and a bad ass Alpine.  Forget the ipod, the USB is crazy cool.  Loaded a zip drive with a bunch of cool funk  :biggrin:  And I'm rooling in style with the new Z's and 520's.
> 
> 
> ...


Love the color :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 23 2009, 05:14 PM~13662106
> *It ain't no tripowerairrideogacragtop but its mine  :biggrin:  I did a little more work on it today.  Installed an new NOS window washer and a bad ass Alpine.  Forget the ipod, the USB is crazy cool.  Loaded a zip drive with a bunch of cool funk  :biggrin:  And I'm rooling in style with the new Z's and 520's.
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 22 2009, 09:14 PM~13662106
> *It ain't no tripowerairrideogacragtop but its mine  :biggrin:  I did a little more work on it today.  Installed an new NOS window washer and a bad ass Alpine.  Forget the ipod, the USB is crazy cool.  Loaded a zip drive with a bunch of cool funk  :biggrin:  And I'm rooling in style with the new Z's and 520's.
> 
> 
> ...



kickass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

everyones gotta have a laugh
so i thought i would show you what embarrassing things people do to 58s down here
i know its not an impala but i thought you might appreciate it anyway
what hasnt he fucked with?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

theres some bad shit goin on here but this one takes it for me


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

For a chop Top BelAir 2 door HT I kinda like it. Sure the hood and exhaust things are alittle overkill but I actually think the choptop looks good and in proportion.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav+Apr 22 2009, 10:27 PM~13663052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Heading to Pomona this weekend to pick up some more goodies for it.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 23 2009, 02:40 AM~13664066
> *everyones gotta have a laugh
> so i thought i would show you what embarrassing things people do to 58s down here
> i know its not an impala but i thought you might appreciate it anyway
> ...


Actually, with a few tweaks it might not be too bad.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 23 2009, 10:04 AM~13666297
> *Actually, with a few tweaks it might not be too bad.
> *


like a bulldozer? :tears: i thnk this one is a lost cause :yessad:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 23 2009, 03:38 PM~13669409
> *like a bulldozer?  :tears: i thnk this one is a lost cause :yessad:
> *



:roflmao: yeah, I guess you're right...


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 23 2009, 12:14 AM~13662106
> *It ain't no tripowerairrideogacragtop but its mine  :biggrin:  I did a little more work on it today.  Installed an new NOS window washer and a bad ass Alpine.  Forget the ipod, the USB is crazy cool.  Loaded a zip drive with a bunch of cool funk  :biggrin:  And I'm rooling in style with the new Z's and 520's.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Wow. Ballermatic. :biggrin: :nicoderm: The 58 is looking real nice, love the Washer addition too. :nicoderm:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 22 2009, 09:14 PM~13662106
> *It ain't no tripowerairrideogacragtop but its mine  :biggrin:  I did a little more work on it today.  Installed an new NOS window washer and a bad ass Alpine.  Forget the ipod, the USB is crazy cool.  Loaded a zip drive with a bunch of cool funk  :biggrin:  And I'm rooling in style with the new Z's and 520's.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: do i spy a padded dash???


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 23 2009, 08:36 PM~13672570
> *:thumbsup:  do i spy a padded dash???
> *


 :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 23 2009, 10:03 AM~13666288
> *
> Thanks homie
> I like it now too.  Almost didn't buy it cause I didn't like to color.  It grew on me.
> ...


ALWAYS FUN SHOPPING FOR 58 SHIT!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> It ain't no tripowerairrideogacragtop but its mine :biggrin: I did a little more work on it today. Installed an new NOS window washer and a bad ass Alpine. Forget the ipod, the USB is crazy cool. Loaded a zip drive with a bunch of cool funk :biggrin: And I'm rooling in style with the new Z's and 520's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 23 2009, 09:54 PM~13673493
> *ALWAYS FUN SHOPPING FOR 58 SHIT!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 24 2009, 11:26 AM~13679453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 24 2009, 01:26 PM~13679453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats whats UP :biggrin:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 24 2009, 01:26 PM~13679453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i'm talkin about my plans for my 58' on the bumper :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

:0 




> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 24 2009, 01:26 PM~13679453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Apr 24 2009, 07:48 PM~13682439
> *thats what i'm talkin about my plans for my 58' on the bumper :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 24 2009, 02:26 PM~13679453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the De Alba brothers wagon, Elite CC? Could be wrong, the one I'm thinkin of had jaguar headlighs I think. Anyone have pics?


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Apr 25 2009, 11:09 PM~13690453
> *Is this the De Alba brothers wagon, Elite CC? Could be wrong, the one I'm thinkin of had jaguar headlighs I think. Anyone have pics?
> *


think it is has the same name touch of love


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 23 2009, 09:54 PM~13673493
> *ALWAYS FUN SHOPPING FOR 58 SHIT!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Got a bunch of 58 stuff :biggrin: . Great day at Pomona today! NOS heaven


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 26 2009, 07:30 PM~13696730
> *Got a bunch of 58 stuff  :biggrin: .  Great day at Pomona today!  NOS heaven
> *


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 22 2009, 10:25 PM~13663025
> *thanks..you should stop by the shop sun. i'll give ya a tour
> *


Good meeting you today and the cars were beautiful. Thanks for the washer instructions too . I grabbed the vacuum from the wrong spot.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 26 2009, 09:04 PM~13697930
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sup Ryan... any news yet?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

This 58 has been cruisin the streets around my work since last summer, i have tried to catch it with my camera a couple times but it has always slipped away...
But today i caught it! :biggrin: 

Not feelin the wheels but, the car looks real good.


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice condition. Could you figure out what is all that stuff under the connie kit? Looks like a trailer hitch and a backup speaker. Is that the correct position for the compass?


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

U Lookin Real Good Brother.  


> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 22 2009, 09:14 PM~13662106
> *It ain't no tripowerairrideogacragtop but its mine  :biggrin:  I did a little more work on it today.  Installed an new NOS window washer and a bad ass Alpine.  Forget the ipod, the USB is crazy cool.  Loaded a zip drive with a bunch of cool funk  :biggrin:  And I'm rooling in style with the new Z's and 520's.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 24 2009, 01:26 PM~13679453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> > It ain't no tripowerairrideogacragtop but its mine :biggrin: I did a little more work on it today. Installed an new NOS window washer and a bad ass Alpine. Forget the ipod, the USB is crazy cool. Loaded a zip drive with a bunch of cool funk :biggrin: And I'm rooling in style with the new Z's and 520's.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

Anybody get some good deals on '58 stuff out in Pomona on Sunday! Lets hear about it, better yet lets see some pics!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 22 2009, 09:14 PM~13662106
> *It ain't no tripowerairrideogacragtop but its mine  :biggrin:  I did a little more work on it today.  Installed an new NOS window washer and a bad ass Alpine.  Forget the ipod, the USB is crazy cool.  Loaded a zip drive with a bunch of cool funk  :biggrin:  And I'm rooling in style with the new Z's and 520's.
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome.  Your Dad was showing it off in the 348-409 forums. :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Apr 27 2009, 06:56 PM~13708211
> *Awesome.    Your Dad was showing it off in the 348-409 forums.  :biggrin:
> *


Right on. He helped me get it all dialed in last weekend. It wasn't running right... the carb and the distributor were all goofed up. He has a 64 409 rag and had all the same peoblems.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 CLOWNIN_@Apr 27 2009, 01:49 PM~13704867
> *U Lookin Real Good Brother.
> *


Thanks Lenny. How you been man?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Apr 27 2009, 10:38 AM~13702822
> *This 58 has been cruisin the streets around my work since last summer, i have tried to catch it with my camera a couple times but it has always slipped away...
> But today i caught it!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



check out the sticker on the wing window :thumbsup: and are those tail lights on the back bumper?? nice rag tho, i GUESS id drive it :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Apr 27 2009, 10:57 AM~13703056
> *Nice condition.  Could you figure out what is all that stuff under the connie kit?  Looks like a trailer hitch and a backup speaker.  Is that the correct position for the compass?
> *


Thats the correct location for a HT. not a converible. Rags go on the dash. 
I dont know what the hell is under the connie kit, but I dont like the rear bumpers with those red marker lights :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 27 2009, 10:16 PM~13711506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :0


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 27 2009, 10:16 PM~13711506
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Fucking Jae has one badd ass camera cuz the 58 doesnt look that clean in person....you cant even see the welds in the pic were he converted it from a 4dr to a rag...... :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Apr 27 2009, 09:36 PM~13711768
> *Fucking Jae has one badd ass camera cuz the 58 doesnt look that clean in person....you cant even see the welds in the pic were he converted it from a 4dr to a rag...... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


THIS MUTHA FUCKER!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 27 2009, 08:16 PM~13711506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Nice pic Pete


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 22 2009, 08:14 PM~13662106
> *It ain't no tripowerairrideogacragtop but its mine  :biggrin:  I did a little more work on it today.  Installed an new NOS window washer and a bad ass Alpine.  Forget the ipod, the USB is crazy cool.  Loaded a zip drive with a bunch of cool funk  :biggrin:  And I'm rooling in style with the new Z's and 520's.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

WHATS UP MIKE? TOO BAD WE DIDNT GET TO MEET UP OUT THERE BRO, I DROVE MY EIGHT AROUND FOR A WHILE OUT THERE, I SAW 1 OTHER 58 RAG, NEXT TIME BRO.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Apr 28 2009, 08:48 AM~13714965
> *:0  :0  :0  Nice pic Pete
> *


THANKS ERIC, MR BUENO SURE DOES HAVE A TALENT.  

HERE'S ANOTHER THAT "SUPREME 69" TOOK. :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Here's the newly painted '58 busting out from the city of San Bernardino this summer. This baby slams to the ground (has an airbag suspension). Daytons to come soon. :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

nice car..cool taillights!


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 27 2009, 10:42 PM~13711862
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THIS MUTHA FUCKER!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 

FOR SALE ---http://www.carsonline-ads.com:80/colsite/c...postingID=39678


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 27 2009, 07:50 PM~13709132
> *Thanks Lenny.  How you been man?
> *


I'm doing good brother Thank you, just trying to get my 59 out. I hope all is well with you and the family and work is ok as well. You lookin real good with all your cars. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 27 2009, 10:16 PM~13711506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 28 2009, 10:21 AM~13715324
> *THANKS ERIC, MR BUENO SURE DOES HAVE A TALENT.
> 
> HERE'S ANOTHER THAT "SUPREME 69" TOOK.  :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

damn you, pete. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Apr 27 2009, 10:36 PM~13711768
> *Fucking Jae has one badd ass camera cuz the 58 doesnt look that clean in person....you cant even see the welds in the pic were he converted it from a 4dr to a rag...... :biggrin:
> *


OUCH!! :0 thats what happens when you take up two parkin spaces! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+Apr 28 2009, 11:53 AM~13717039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA, I WAS PARKED RIGHT NEXT TO THAT FUCKER, HE HAD LIKE 4 SPACES TAKEN UP, SO THAT MAKES HIS A BISCAYNE.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 61 CLOWNIN, rag61

:0 :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 28 2009, 06:05 PM~13720325
> *
> HAHA, I WAS PARKED RIGHT NEXT TO THAT FUCKER, HE HAD LIKE 4 SPACES TAKEN UP, SO THAT MAKES HIS A BISCAYNE....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 oooo. biscayne. hahah im jus tryn to start trouble :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 26 2009, 09:40 PM~13698349
> *Sup Ryan...  any news yet?
> *


WHATS HAPPENING MIKE!! NO BROTHER, BEEN MOVING ALL WEEK  :angry:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 28 2009, 10:19 AM~13715301
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> WHATS UP MIKE? TOO BAD WE DIDNT GET TO MEET UP OUT THERE BRO, I DROVE MY EIGHT AROUND FOR A WHILE OUT THERE, I SAW 1 OTHER 58 RAG, NEXT TIME BRO.
> *


4 sure... I'll see you @ SB show. There was a shit load of really nice cars. You talking about that blue on on bags? That was a nice looking car.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Apr 28 2009, 08:40 PM~13722614
> *WHATS HAPPENING MIKE!! NO BROTHER, BEEN MOVING ALL WEEK   :angry:
> *


I HATE moving!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 28 2009, 09:15 PM~13723288
> *I HATE moving!
> *


x100000000000000000000000,000000000000000,00000000000000000

:biggrin: 

I saw the Petes roll out on Sunday I was walking right next to them but they r too famous to say whats up now :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Apr 28 2009, 08:13 PM~13723252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWWW COME ON NOW BRENT, YOU KNOW IF I SAW YOU I WOULDVE STOPPED AND SAID WHATS UP, I ALWAYS ENJOY SHOOTIN IT WITH YOU BIG DOG. I GUESS THATS JUST PAY BACK FOR WHEN YOU DROVE RIGHT PASSED ME IN THAT BEAUTIFUL DEUCE OF YOURS AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC, I LOOKED LIKE A KID SELLING CHICKLETS WHILE THIS GUY PASSES ME WITH A FIST FULL OF HUNDREDS.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 28 2009, 09:23 PM~13723428
> *x100000000000000000000000,000000000000000,00000000000000000
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



I told Petesta that I thought that was you and that we should stop but he said nah fuck that lets roll..... :dunno:



:biggrin: 


But for reals I didnt see you doggie my bad...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 28 2009, 09:05 PM~13720325
> *
> HAHA, I WAS PARKED RIGHT NEXT TO THAT FUCKER, HE HAD LIKE 4 SPACES TAKEN UP, SO THAT MAKES HIS A BISCAYNE....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


He's frontin' knowing damn well that Rag Ace was originally 61 Brookwood Station Wagon. :uh:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 28 2009, 12:22 PM~13715979
> *Here's the newly painted '58 busting out from the city of San Bernardino this summer. This baby slams to the ground (has an airbag suspension). Daytons to come soon.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Keep us up to date!


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 29 2009, 07:35 AM~13727041
> *He's frontin' knowing damn well that Rag Ace was originally 61 Brookwood Station Wagon.  :uh:
> *


Fool I know you aint got jokes.......The last time I was fucking talking shit about " BUSTER BETTY" you got ass hurt and PMed me to stop...... :uh: 

Do I need to post the PMs let me know nukka.....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete+Apr 28 2009, 09:35 PM~13724874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Apr 29 2009, 09:48 AM~13727763
> *Fool I know you aint got jokes.......The last time I was fucking talking shit about  " BUSTER BETTY" you got ass hurt and PMed me to stop...... :uh:
> 
> Do I need to post the PMs let me know nukka.....
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 28 2009, 11:22 AM~13715979
> *Here's the newly painted '58 busting out from the city of San Bernardino this summer. This baby slams to the ground (has an airbag suspension). Daytons to come soon.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Can't wait to see the finished product.  Love the plates.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 29 2009, 08:53 AM~13727834
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :0  :0
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 27 2009, 10:16 PM~13711506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 29 2009, 08:07 PM~13736936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: WHATS UP MIKE, HOW YOU DOING MAN?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Apr 29 2009, 11:48 AM~13727763
> *Fool I know you aint got jokes.......The last time I was fucking talking shit about  "BUSTER BETTY" you got ass hurt and PMed me to stop...... :uh:
> 
> Do I need to post the PMs let me know nukka.....
> *


The Trejo was coming out in you. :angry: Hating on my sale. :biggrin: Now send me my damn blue topless bitch already fucker. :uh:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 30 2009, 06:34 AM~13740189
> *The Trejo was coming out in you.  :angry:  Hating on my sale.  :biggrin:  Now send me my damn blue topless bitch already fucker.  :uh:
> *



Dont talk about her like that, The new owner comes on here once in a while...I dont need him to be calling me and asking questions.... :uh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Apr 30 2009, 10:34 AM~13740593
> *Dont talk about her like that, The new owner comes on here once in a while...I dont need him to be calling me and asking questions.... :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *











I know you hate my bitch and she ain't your level, but she's looking good for the calles.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 30 2009, 09:23 AM~13741695
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nono: 

:yes: 

No trailer queen here HOMEBOOY.....Im in the calles all day everyday.... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Apr 30 2009, 12:27 PM~13741735
> *:nono:
> 
> :yes:
> ...


Pete-Sta has been riding shotgun so much he's gonna owe you a new interior.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 30 2009, 09:29 AM~13741764
> *Pete-Sta has been riding shotgun so much he's gonna owe you a new interior.
> *


Naw he brought down the EIGHT and we rolled to the swapmeet and Traffic's C.C picnic..... :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG+Apr 29 2009, 07:23 AM~13727466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

How come everytime I come to this topic it asks for a zipcode?? I put 93280, and it allowed me access :uh: Fuck this topic, I will be in Project Rides :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Apr 30 2009, 05:34 AM~13740189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT HAVE THAT KIND OF MONEY TO REPLACE A "LIFESTYLE" INTERIOR. 



> _Originally posted by RagtopPete+Apr 30 2009, 08:34 AM~13741826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOURE A FOOL BRANDON!!!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Apr 27 2009, 10:36 PM~13711768
> *Fucking Jae has one badd ass camera cuz the 58 doesnt look that clean in person....you cant even see the welds in the pic were he converted it from a 4dr to a rag...... :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Here's one from the Together show in Pico. I'm too lazy to see if someone has already posted it here.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 30 2009, 01:31 PM~13745314
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Here's one from the Together show in Pico. I'm too lazy to see if someone has already posted it here.
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 30 2009, 02:31 PM~13745314
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Here's one from the Together show in Pico. I'm too lazy to see if someone has already posted it here.
> 
> ...


dam.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Apr 27 2009, 11:36 PM~13711768
> *Fucking Jae has one badd ass camera cuz the 58 doesnt look that clean in person....you cant even see the welds in the pic were he converted it from a 4dr to a rag...... :biggrin:
> *


THE SECRETS OUT PETE :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 30 2009, 12:31 PM~13745314
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Here's one from the Together show in Pico. I'm too lazy to see if someone has already posted it here.
> 
> ...


WOW :0 :0 :0 ....Nice color :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 30 2009, 05:31 PM~13745314
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Here's one from the Together show in Pico. I'm too lazy to see if someone has already posted it here.
> 
> ...


Yea, that 58 right there is just insanely ridiculous. :worship:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 30 2009, 02:31 PM~13745314
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Here's one from the Together show in Pico. I'm too lazy to see if someone has already posted it here.
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 30 2009, 03:52 PM~13746660
> *THE  SECRETS  OUT PETE  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AWW SHIT!!! SMILEY IS CO-SIGNING FOR PETE, HAHA.

WHATS UP BIG DOG?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 30 2009, 02:31 PM~13745314
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Here's one from the Together show in Pico. I'm too lazy to see if someone has already posted it here.
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 30 2009, 08:14 PM~13749736
> *:0  :0
> *


WHATS UP HESS?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 30 2009, 02:31 PM~13745314
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Here's one from the Together show in Pico. I'm too lazy to see if someone has already posted it here.
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 crikey


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 30 2009, 09:19 PM~13749795
> *WHATS UP HESS?
> *


Yo PeteSta watup brother :cheesy:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 30 2009, 09:23 AM~13741695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 speechless
that is beautiful


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 30 2009, 10:08 PM~13749640
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AWW SHIT!!! SMILEY IS CO-SIGNING FOR PETE, HAHA.
> 
> WHATS UP BIG DOG?
> *


 :biggrin: alot of nicee 58 in here petes shit is to fuckin clean


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Apr 30 2009, 08:39 PM~13750106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS SMILEY, IT WON'T BE LONG BEFORE YOURE POSTING PICS OF YOUR 58. IT'S COMING ALONG NICELY MAN. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 30 2009, 10:07 PM~13750603
> *THANKS SMILEY, IT WON'T BE LONG BEFORE YOURE POSTING PICS OF YOUR 58. IT'S COMING ALONG NICELY MAN.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 is it gonna be as clean as his caddy? :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

snathched some pics from the supremes forum  


























love supremes


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Who needs cruiser skirts when you got a tailpipe like that!!! :0 :0 

Nice pics Vic


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:biggrin: thanks dude


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-CHEVY-...A1%7C240%3A1318

restored 58 trialmasters on ebay


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 1 2009, 10:31 AM~13745314
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Here's one from the Together show in Pico. I'm too lazy to see if someone has already posted it here.
> 
> ...


holy shit thats beautiful!! never seen it before.. would love to see some more photos


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 29 2009, 06:21 AM~13715324
> *THANKS ERIC, MR BUENO SURE DOES HAVE A TALENT.
> 
> HERE'S ANOTHER THAT "SUPREME 69" TOOK.  :cheesy:
> ...


so clean! :worship:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 1 2009, 05:42 PM~13759147
> *snathched some pics from the supremes forum
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> Here's one from the Together show in Pico. I'm too lazy to see if someone has already posted it here.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: HERE A BIGGER VERSION OF THE ORIGINAL I POSTED, THANKS JAE.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 2 2009, 10:34 AM~13764207
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  HERE A BIGGER VERSION OF THE ORIGINAL I POSTED, THANKS JAE.
> 
> 
> ...



you aint a show off. :no: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 2 2009, 09:47 AM~13764299
> *you aint a show off. :no:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NOT AT ALL..... :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 2 2009, 10:50 AM~13764313
> *NOT AT ALL.....  :biggrin:
> *



dont trip if i had a rag id blow this forum up with pics to


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 2 2009, 10:35 AM~13764903
> *dont trip if i had a rag id blow this forum up with pics to
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 1 2009, 11:37 PM~13762110
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-CHEVY-...A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> restored 58 trialmasters on ebay
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 1 2009, 05:42 PM~13759147
> *snathched some pics from the supremes forum
> 
> 
> ...



in my opinion 58s look better with supremes
why don't people do it anymore?
is it uncool or something?
i asked this a while ago and no-one answered, dont you want to offend the supreme crowd?
anyone?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

i personally love em to. when i get mine back on the road im definetly gona get me a set


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/7975/119xzn.jpg
http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/9901/122ltz.jpg
im rusty at this hope it works....... here part of a 58 rag????? not much but its all i got......... :cheesy:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

<a target='_blank' href='http://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?image=119xzn.jpg'><img src='http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/7975/119xzn.th.jpg' border='0'/>

<a target='_blank' href='http://img21.imageshack.us/my.php?image=122ltz.jpg'><img src='http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/9901/122ltz.th.jpg' border='0'/>


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

http://img5.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=119xzn.jpg


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

http://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?image=119xzn.jpg
http://img21.imageshack.us/my.php?image=122ltz.jpg


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

like i said very rusty... can anyone help????


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

<a href="http://img21.imageshack.us/my.php?image=122ltz.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/9901/


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/9807/121orb.jpg


----------



## gazelle (May 3, 2009)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@May 2 2009, 07:23 PM~13767080
> *like i said very rusty... can anyone help????
> *


Thats really beyond repair. I tell you what, I'll take it and scrap for you even though they're not paying well for metal right now, I'll pay for shipping and hold it till the metal goes back up.... 












:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 2 2009, 10:50 AM~13764313
> *NOT AT ALL.....  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT a FREAKING showoff!!! :cheesy: 

Like its been said....If I had that cashmere Rag like that I would be blowing up this motha with pics too!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 2 2009, 04:05 PM~13766043
> *in my opinion 58s look better with supremes
> why don't people do it anymore?
> is it uncool or something?
> ...


I hate Supremes,they were the bastard child to the Cragars/Rockets :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61+May 2 2009, 05:25 PM~13767089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Can't wait to see it done


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

RO president's ride


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@May 3 2009, 12:18 AM~13769139
> *:0  :0  :0  Can't wait to see it done
> *


x58 :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gazelle_@May 2 2009, 08:11 PM~13767349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 2 2009, 10:45 PM~13768702
> *Thats really beyond repair. I tell you what, I'll take it and scrap for you even though they're not paying well for metal right now, I'll pay for shipping and hold it till the metal goes back up....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


with that 58 rag u have u dont need my problems.....good looking ride u have bro


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

I got my 60 back from Bowtie yesterday  











Here are a couple photos I took on my phone of the Streetlow shoot today.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 3 2009, 07:36 PM~13773708
> *I got my 60 back yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 3 2009, 07:36 PM~13773708
> *I got my 60 back from Bowtie yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


sweet.....


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 3 2009, 07:36 PM~13773708
> *I got my 60 back from Bowtie yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


lucky man. you put pics of it in the 60's fest?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 3 2009, 10:29 PM~13775794
> *lucky man. you put pics of it in the 60's fest?
> *



No photos of it yet. I haven't even really driven it yet. It showed up about 1AM this morning and I was at a BBQ/photoshoot all day today. I'll bust it out next weekend and get some good photos.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I HOPE STREETLOW DOES YOUR CAR IT'S JUSTICE AND NOT PUT IT IN ON OF THE CASLOUGE PICS ---OR JUST 1 PIC WITH YOUR NAME -YOUR CLUB --AND THE MODEL AND O YEAH HER WEBSITE AND THAT IS IT.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 3 2009, 11:02 PM~13776054
> *No photos of it yet.  I haven't even really driven it yet.  It showed up about 1AM this morning and I was at a BBQ/photoshoot all day today.  I'll bust it out next weekend and get some good photos.
> *


cant wait to see the vert in the magazine and pics of the 60 :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 3 2009, 07:36 PM~13773708
> *I got my 60 back from Bowtie yesterday
> 
> 
> ...



I was rubbing elbow with Milliniors and didn't know it........................ :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

yo pete - from the backseat your car ain't half bad.  

shit, that thing is sick... good kickin' it with you and the crew.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 4 2009, 10:20 AM~13779570
> *yo pete - from the backseat your car ain't half bad.
> 
> shit, that thing is sick... good kickin' it with you and the crew.
> ...


I WAS FUCKED UP YESTERDAY, HAHA.......

LIKEWISE MAN, I ENJOYED HANGING OUT WITH YOU GUYS.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 3 2009, 11:05 PM~13776088
> *I HOPE STREETLOW DOES YOUR CAR IT'S JUSTICE AND NOT PUT IT IN ON OF THE CASLOUGE PICS ---OR JUST 1 PIC WITH YOUR NAME -YOUR CLUB --AND THE MODEL AND O YEAH HER WEBSITE AND THAT IS IT.
> *


You are prob spot on, but it was a good time anyway :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 4 2009, 07:11 PM~13784512
> *You are prob spot on, but it was a good time anyway  :biggrin:
> *


cool and did you get any x-rated pics of the chick?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 4 2009, 07:41 PM~13784914
> *cool and did you get any x-rated pics of the chick?
> *



LMAO... not for lack of trying :biggrin: 

Hope I don't bum anyone out posting photos of my 60 in the 58 thread... I only have a shitty camera. I'll try and snap some goos ones this weekend.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 4 2009, 07:46 PM~13785011
> *LMAO...  not for lack of trying  :biggrin:
> 
> Hope I don't bum anyone out posting photos of my 60 in the 58 thread... I only have a shitty camera.  I'll try and snap some goos ones this weekend.
> ...



:angry: we are soo angry with you......LMFAO hell no i been waitin to see pics since you gave us a peek sneak a while back :biggrin: NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 4 2009, 06:46 PM~13785011
> *LMAO...  not for lack of trying  :biggrin:
> 
> Hope I don't bum anyone out posting photos of my 60 in the 58 thread... I only have a shitty camera.  I'll try and snap some goos ones this weekend.
> ...


Seen this at BTC, car is very nice


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 4 2009, 09:22 PM~13785501
> *Seen this at BTC, car is very nice
> *


X2


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 4 2009, 08:22 PM~13785501
> *Seen this at BTC, car is very nice
> *


Thank you.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 4 2009, 07:26 PM~13785539
> *Thank you.
> *



But you already know that, thats why you posted it up :biggrin: Just don't start posing next to your car like PeteSta does :uh:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 4 2009, 08:30 PM~13785601
> *But you already know that, thats why you posted it up  :biggrin: Just don't start posing next to your car like PeteSta does :uh:
> *



:roflmao: no threat of that...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice Sixty, SinSixty :0 :0


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 4 2009, 08:30 PM~13785601
> *But you already know that, thats why you posted it up  :biggrin: Just don't start posing next to your car like PeteSta does :uh:
> *



True very true.....


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 4 2009, 07:37 PM~13786636
> *Nice Sixty, SinSixty :0  :0
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 4 2009, 08:30 PM~13785601
> *But you already know that, thats why you posted it up  :biggrin: Just don't start posing next to your car like PeteSta does :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 3 2009, 03:09 AM~13769406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 4 2009, 09:37 PM~13786636
> *Nice Sixty, SinSixty :0  :0
> *


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@May 4 2009, 11:15 PM~13787708
> *X2  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 4 2009, 07:46 PM~13785011
> *LMAO...  not for lack of trying  :biggrin:
> 
> Hope I don't bum anyone out posting photos of my 60 in the 58 thread... I only have a shitty camera.  I'll try and snap some goos ones this weekend.
> ...



thats awesome bro 
what did bowtie do to it? :thumbsup:


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 4 2009, 08:46 PM~13785011
> *LMAO...  not for lack of trying  :biggrin:
> 
> Hope I don't bum anyone out posting photos of my 60 in the 58 thread... I only have a shitty camera.  I'll try and snap some goos ones this weekend.
> ...



now that there is the badest ass sixty that you'll ever see....


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

This car is so fuckin badass it took over the 58 impala fest :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 4 2009, 10:46 PM~13785011
> *LMAO...  not for lack of trying  :biggrin:
> 
> Hope I don't bum anyone out posting photos of my 60 in the 58 thread... I only have a shitty camera.  I'll try and snap some goos ones this weekend.
> ...


She turned out real nice, but then again this is work of Bowtie Connection, so that's no suprise! Totally Sweet! Enjoy! :nicoderm:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@May 6 2009, 09:06 AM~13802164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CARS AND WHAT A GOOD WAY TO UTILIZE SPACE.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Apr 27 2009, 11:16 PM~13711506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@May 6 2009, 09:06 AM~13802164
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what the fukkk is that?????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :420: :yes:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@May 5 2009, 10:15 PM~13799008
> *now that there is the badest ass sixty that you'll ever see....
> *


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy+May 5 2009, 11:22 PM~13799516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx. Can't wait to see your car done.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@May 6 2009, 09:06 AM~13802164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 6 2009, 11:35 PM~13809800
> *Thx.  Can't wait to see your car done.
> *


Me too. :cheesy:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 7 2009, 09:11 AM~13815521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

DO I NEED TO SHORTEN MY REAREND TO RUN RIMS ?


OR DO I BUY 13X6'S FOR THE REAR?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 5 2009, 03:46 PM~13785011
> *LMAO...  not for lack of trying  :biggrin:
> 
> Hope I don't bum anyone out posting photos of my 60 in the 58 thread... I only have a shitty camera.  I'll try and snap some goos ones this weekend.
> ...


beautiful!! wish we had cars like this in NZ


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 7 2009, 11:11 AM~13815521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 7 2009, 04:26 PM~13818813
> *DO I NEED TO SHORTEN MY REAREND TO RUN RIMS ?
> OR DO I BUY 13X6'S FOR THE REAR?
> *


I put a set of 13X5.5 on the rear and I have about 1/4 inch on each side. here are a few shots of the back rims. Best I have.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 7 2009, 09:24 PM~13821885
> *I put a set of 13X5.5 on the rear and I have about 1/4 inch on each side.  here are a few shots of the back rims.  Best I have.
> 
> 
> ...


thank you ----you aint lifted right?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

nope all stock. I'm sure all rims have slightly different off-sets but a 13X6 Zenith would not fit with 520's. I think JD may have one more set of 13X5.5's in a 72 cross laced.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

or you can do it like Pete-sta what he did lol


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 7 2009, 10:05 PM~13822475
> *nope all stock.  I'm sure all rims have slightly different off-sets but a 13X6 Zenith would not fit with 520's.  I think JD may have one more set of 13X5.5's in a 72 cross laced.
> *


FIRST GOTTA GET THE 58 ALL READY FOR PAINT BEFORE I BUY RIMS. I WAS THINKING OF GOING ALL OUT WITH HYDROS AND CHROME UNDIES, BUT I MIGHT JUST PAINT IT A CANDY WITH AN LT-1 ENGINE AND RIMS.


WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 7 2009, 10:14 PM~13822586
> *or you can do it like Pete-sta what he did  lol
> *


WHAT PETEY DO????


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

Damn, Sin Sixty!! I like, fuck that, LOVE your style! You got these rides just like I would do them. Very classy.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 7 2009, 10:15 PM~13822592
> *FIRST GOTTA GET THE 58 ALL READY FOR PAINT BEFORE I BUY RIMS.  I WAS THINKING OF GOING ALL OUT WITH HYDROS AND CHROME UNDIES, BUT I MIGHT JUST PAINT IT A CANDY WITH AN LT-1 ENGINE AND RIMS.
> WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ?
> *


go all OG with a 58 man.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@May 7 2009, 10:20 PM~13822663
> *Damn, Sin Sixty!! I like, fuck that, LOVE your style! You got these rides just like I would do them. Very classy.
> *


Thx homie


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 7 2009, 10:21 PM~13822680
> *go all OG with a 58 man.
> *


OK---- THE ONLY THING IS ALREADY BOUGHT THE ENGINE FOR HER


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 7 2009, 10:15 PM~13822608
> *WHAT PETEY DO????
> *


lmfao, honestly i forgot. but i know he got some spokes under there, i think he jus put skinnier rims. cant really tell tho with the skirts


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :0 :0 :0
> 
> FOR SALE ---http://www.carsonline-ads.com:80/colsite/c...postingID=39678
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 6 2009, 05:35 PM~13807611
> *what the fukkk is that??????  :0  :0  :0
> *


garage of one of the Imperials - that is 1/3rd of his fleet. 

and i'm not bullshitting.....


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> > :0 :0 :0
> >
> > FOR SALE ---http://www.carsonline-ads.com:80/colsite/c...postingID=39678
> >
> ...


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 8 2009, 09:33 AM~13827173
> *garage of one of the Imperials - that is 1/3rd of his fleet.
> 
> and i'm not bullshitting.....
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

HAHA!


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 8 2009, 01:13 PM~13828126
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Who took that pic PETE.... :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@May 8 2009, 04:29 PM~13828309
> *Who took that pic PETE.... :dunno:
> *


LOOKS LIKE A REACH AROUND :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@May 8 2009, 04:29 PM~13828309
> *Who took that pic PETE.... :dunno:
> *


Pete tryna to be all cool and shit with the camera moves, with that overhead behind the back snap shot.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 8 2009, 01:33 PM~13828344
> *LOOKS LIKE A REACH AROUND :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 7 2009, 10:15 PM~13822592
> *FIRST GOTTA GET THE 58 ALL READY FOR PAINT BEFORE I BUY RIMS.  I WAS THINKING OF GOING ALL OUT WITH HYDROS AND CHROME UNDIES, BUT I MIGHT JUST PAINT IT A CANDY WITH AN LT-1 ENGINE AND RIMS.
> WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ?
> *


this is layitlow,lowride that baby.........og is cool too.....i love a 58 either way.. do what your heart desires......


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@May 8 2009, 05:15 PM~13830541
> *this is layitlow,lowride that baby.........og is cool too.....i love a 58 either way.. do what your heart desires......
> *


  THAT IS THE THING I AM TORN IF I GO OG EXCEPT FOR THE RIMS AND ENGINE I CAN CRUISE, IF I GO ALL OUT IT WILL BE BABIED .


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 8 2009, 08:20 PM~13830565
> * THAT IS THE THING I AM TORN IF I GO OG EXCEPT FOR THE RIMS AND ENGINE I CAN CRUISE, IF I GO ALL OUT IT WILL BE BABIED .
> *


Split the difference. Built is awesome but not to the point you cannt drive it. IMHO these cars need to be driven and they are best enjoyed that way. It is your ride but it makes me sad when I see trailor queens.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@May 8 2009, 05:28 PM~13830613
> *Split the difference. Built is awesome but not to the point you cannt drive it. IMHO these cars need to be driven and they are best enjoyed that way. It is your ride but it makes me sad when I see trailor queens.
> *


x2 make a show car and cruise it like a daily driver! :biggrin: 

trailor queens suck


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+May 7 2009, 09:14 PM~13822586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'M RUNNING 13X5.5 IN THE BACK ALSO


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+May 7 2009, 08:24 PM~13821885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

:biggrin: zup pete sta


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 8 2009, 07:06 PM~13831409
> *x2 make a show car and cruise it like a daily driver! :biggrin:
> 
> trailor queens suck
> *


tru they do suck, but bro its nothing like seeing top notch quality,chrome and laid on tha ground.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 8 2009, 07:06 PM~13831409
> *x2 make a show car and cruise it like a daily driver! :biggrin:
> 
> trailor queens suck
> *


X58 !


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 8 2009, 08:44 PM~13832309
> *X58 !
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 8 2009, 08:44 PM~13832309
> *X58 !
> *



x60
will your 60 be a trailer queen?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@May 8 2009, 08:03 PM~13831902
> *tru they do suck, but bro its nothing like seeing top notch quality,chrome and laid on tha ground.
> *


right buts its sooo much nicer seeing them at a stop light or layed out on the curb then a show room floor. if you cant drive it, it aint worth poop


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 9 2009, 05:23 PM~13838616
> *x60
> will your 60 be a trailer queen?
> *


Not a chance brother! I'm going to drive it all day tomorrow :biggrin: I'll snap some photos of a 3 if I can catch one  Going to take it to the SB LRM show in June before it gets too many miles on it and the rock chips, bumper scrapes and dirt get too bad


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 9 2009, 09:44 PM~13840399
> *Not a chance brother!  I'm going to drive it all day tomorrow  :biggrin:  I'll snap some photos of a 3 if I can catch one    Going to take it to the SB LRM show in June before it gets too many miles on it and the rock chips, bumper scrapes and dirt get too bad
> *


 :wave:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 9 2009, 10:44 PM~13840399
> *Not a chance brother!  I'm going to drive it all day tomorrow  :biggrin:  I'll snap some photos of a 3 if I can catch one    Going to take it to the SB LRM show in June before it gets too many miles on it and the rock chips, bumper scrapes and dirt get too bad
> 
> *


i want to go......  I will take the 58 for you......


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 9 2009, 09:44 PM~13840399
> *Not a chance brother!  I'm going to drive it all day tomorrow  :biggrin:  I'll snap some photos of a 3 if I can catch one    Going to take it to the SB LRM show in June before it gets too many miles on it and the rock chips, bumper scrapes and dirt get too bad
> *


awesome :worship:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@May 10 2009, 12:23 AM~13841359
> *i want to go......  I will take the 58 for you......
> *


 :thumbsup: going to the SB show?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

link to pics of the 60 :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=475910


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

too the muthafuckin top......


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 10 2009, 08:27 PM~13848096
> *link to pics of the 60 :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=475910
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 11 2009, 05:36 AM~13849793
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


SHIT, between Salter's 58, RockaSixtyfeller shutting the _58_ game with a_ 60_! and PeteGatesSta *NOW* in the buying 58 Accesories and NOS game....ITS ALL OVER FELLAS...IM PACKING MY SHIT UP SELLING AND GETTING THE HELL OUT OF THIS 58 GAME.
(and lets not forget InvisibleWarrenBuffetEmpire who is out there somewhere too!)


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 11 2009, 02:02 PM~13854318
> *SHIT, between Salter's 58, RockaSixtyfeller shutting the 58 game with a 60! and PeteGatesSta NOW in the buying 58 Accesories and NOS game....ITS ALL OVER FELLAS...IM PACKING MY SHIT UP SELLING AND GETTING THE HELL OUT OF THIS 58 GAME.
> (and lets not forget InvisibleWarrenBuffetEmpire who is out there somewhere too!)
> *


HAHA, NONSENSE SAM TRUMP, ALL I'M DOING IS SCAVENGING WHAT I CAN, I WOULD HATE TO SEE YOUR 58 ACCESSORY/OPTIONS INVENTORY, YOU'RE UP THERE WITH ANDY.... YOU SHOULD'VE LEFT ME OUT OF THAT LIST OF YOURS, YOU'RE ONLY INSULTING THE REAL BALLERS, PLUS YOU FORGOT JIMDOG AKA "JIMMY WALTON" IN THERE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


PLUS YOU'RE THE ONLY ONE I KNOW OTHER THAN ANDY WITH (2) 58 RAGS. :angry: :angry:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 11 2009, 03:02 PM~13854318
> *SHIT, between Salter's 58, RockaSixtyfeller shutting the 58 game with a 60! and PeteGatesSta NOW in the buying 58 Accesories and NOS game....ITS ALL OVER FELLAS...IM PACKING MY SHIT UP SELLING AND GETTING THE HELL OUT OF THIS 58 GAME.
> (and lets not forget InvisibleWarrenBuffetEmpire who is out there somewhere too!)
> *


SHIT LOCO"DINERO' RIDER, STOP IT!! I AINT EVEN WORTHY OF THE "LAY IT LOW FORBES LIST". ALL I GOT IS AN OLD CADILLAC  NOW IF ANYONE IS PACKING THEIR SHIT THAT WILL BE ME :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 11 2009, 03:11 PM~13854403
> *HAHA, NONSENSE SAM TRUMP, ALL I'M DOING IS SCAVENGING WHAT I CAN, I WOULD HATE TO SEE YOUR 58 ACCESSORY/OPTIONS INVENTORY, YOU'RE UP THERE WITH ANDY.... YOU SHOULD'VE LEFT ME OUT OF THAT LIST OF YOURS, YOU'RE ONLY INSULTING THE REAL BALLERS, PLUS YOU FORGOT JIMDOG AKA "JIMMY WALTON" IN THERE.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> PLUS YOU'RE THE ONLY ONE I KNOW OTHER THAN ANDY WITH (2) 58 RAGS. :angry:  :angry:
> *


PEEEEEEETE, DONT EVEN TRY THAT SHIT!! YOU ARE IN THE ELITE TOP OF THE 58 BALLER LIST AND YOU KNOW THIS, SNEAKING UP ON ANDY A LITTLE AT A TIME :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 11 2009, 05:39 PM~13855814
> *PEEEEEEETE, DONT EVEN TRY THAT SHIT!! YOU ARE IN THE ELITE TOP OF THE 58 BALLER LIST AND YOU KNOW THIS, SNEAKING UP ON ANDY A LITTLE AT A TIME :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: just a matter of time before the PETE-STA comes up on another rag and blows this forum up with pics again :uh:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 11 2009, 06:19 PM~13856194
> *:yes:  just a matter of time before the PETE-STA  comes up on another rag and blows this forum up with pics again :uh:
> *


and _YOU KNOW_ THATS GONNA HAPPEN!!!! :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 11 2009, 05:33 PM~13855763
> *SHIT LOCO"DINERO' RIDER, STOP IT!! I AINT EVEN WORTHY OF THE "LAY IT LOW FORBES LIST". ALL I GOT IS AN OLD CADILLAC   NOW IF ANYONE IS PACKING THEIR SHIT THAT WILL BE ME :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: HOMIE, ITS "*POCO DINERO*" That Forbes shit is funny though....hahaha


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 11 2009, 03:11 PM~13854403
> *HAHA, NONSENSE SAM TRUMP, ALL I'M DOING IS SCAVENGING WHAT I CAN, I WOULD HATE TO SEE YOUR 58 ACCESSORY/OPTIONS INVENTORY, YOU'RE UP THERE WITH ANDY.... YOU SHOULD'VE LEFT ME OUT OF THAT LIST OF YOURS, YOU'RE ONLY INSULTING THE REAL BALLERS, PLUS YOU FORGOT JIMDOG AKA "JIMMY WALTON" IN THERE.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> PLUS YOU'RE THE ONLY ONE I KNOW OTHER THAN ANDY WITH (2) 58 RAGS. :angry:  :angry:
> *


You on your way to the top homie, I told you this shit is addicting.... Andy BETTER watch out!
Jimmy Walton better watch out too, you'll buying all his inventory! :biggrin: 

Oh, and trying to compare me to Andy is like comparing me, well, to Andy ....I dont think anyone could top him or even be close to him...he is in his own category...the one that calls for crazy nutz 58 balls out only for the last 30-40 years! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

LOCO DINERO, YOU LOOK LIKE YOU MIGHT BE A CADILLAC MAN!!?? :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)

Couple of our 58 pics...
:biggrin: 
The Wifeys...  
















Mine...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@May 12 2009, 08:12 PM~13868868
> *Couple of our 58 pics...
> :biggrin:
> The Wifeys...
> ...


your wifes??? thats awesome! love the white


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@May 12 2009, 08:12 PM~13868868
> *Couple of our 58 pics...
> :biggrin:
> The Wifeys...
> ...


and what a sweet deal you got on that thing!!! when you gettin some spokes,cruisers and the other booty kit!! thats all ya need :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@May 12 2009, 08:12 PM~13868868
> *Couple of our 58 pics...
> :biggrin:
> The Wifeys...
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

funny place for a spare


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 11 2009, 08:23 PM~13857544
> *LOCO DINERO, YOU LOOK LIKE YOU MIGHT BE A CADILLAC MAN!!??  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 8 2009, 01:33 PM~13828344
> *LOOKS LIKE A REACH AROUND :uh:
> *


jealous much? 

you canadian scrotum scavanger!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

This topic has suddenly been invaded by some transformer like _*1959*_ Chevrolets. WTF!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 13 2009, 06:29 AM~13871826
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 13 2009, 10:38 AM~13873588
> *This topic has suddenly been invaded by some transformer like 1959 Chevrolets.  WTF!
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Now that's funny! Stirring up the pot with all of these 58 guys!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 13 2009, 08:38 AM~13873588
> *This topic has suddenly been invaded by some transformer like 1959 Chevrolets.  WTF!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 13 2009, 12:49 AM~13869797
> *and what a sweet deal you got on that thing!!! when you gettin some spokes,cruisers and the other booty kit!! thats all ya need :biggrin:
> *


Come on now you got the sweet deal on that SIXFO you got.... :biggrin: 
Shit all I need is to turn tha key and roll that bitch...  Ain't nothin like a 58...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@May 13 2009, 05:49 PM~13878232
> *Come on now you got the sweet deal on that SIXFO you got....  :biggrin:
> Shit all I need is to turn tha key and roll that bitch...    Ain't nothin like a 58...
> 
> ...


THATS A FACT!!! SOME CRUISERS WOULD SET THAT BITCH OFF OR JUST SELL IT TO ME SO I CAN PUT THAT 58 ON MY OTHER SET OF CRUISERS. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@May 12 2009, 08:12 PM~13868868
> *Couple of our 58 pics...
> :biggrin:
> The Wifeys...
> ...


looking sweet tim, when u guys having another cruise-in homie? wanna come up and check it out....


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 13 2009, 06:55 PM~13878328
> *THATS A FACT!!! SOME CRUISERS WOULD SET THAT BITCH OFF OR JUST SELL IT TO ME SO I CAN PUT THAT 58 ON MY OTHER SET OF CRUISERS.  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 13 2009, 11:13 AM~13873848
> *:biggrin:
> *



hey brother, I have a nice set of wheels with your name on them :biggrin: You get all moved in?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 13 2009, 07:29 PM~13878851
> *hey brother, I have a nice set of wheels with your name on them  :biggrin:  You get all moved in?
> *


o really? :0


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 13 2009, 07:35 PM~13878923
> *o really?  :0
> *


OOPS I meant Ryan :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 13 2009, 06:55 PM~13878328
> *THATS A FACT!!! SOME CRUISERS WOULD SET THAT BITCH OFF OR JUST SELL IT TO ME SO I CAN PUT THAT 58 ON MY OTHER SET OF CRUISERS.  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 13 2009, 07:42 PM~13879003
> *OOPS  I meant Ryan  :0
> *


 :biggrin: i thought you had the wrong person


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 13 2009, 04:55 PM~13878328
> *THATS A FACT!!! SOME CRUISERS WOULD SET THAT BITCH OFF OR JUST SELL IT TO ME SO I CAN PUT THAT 58 ON MY OTHER SET OF CRUISERS.  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Can never have enough 58 cruisers :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@May 13 2009, 08:18 PM~13879433
> *Can never have enough 58 cruisers :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

anybody got any brackets for a pair of fender mount spotlights?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 13 2009, 07:29 PM~13878851
> *hey brother, I have a nice set of wheels with your name on them  :biggrin:  You get all moved in?
> *


lol, yeah finally!!! i know i need to get with you!! is there a certain plaque in your ride yet?? :0 :biggrin: get at me when you get a minute


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@May 13 2009, 08:18 PM~13879433
> *Can never have enough 58 cruisers :biggrin:
> *


NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 14 2009, 04:36 PM~13888578
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: GATES :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 14 2009, 03:38 PM~13888604
> *:wave:  GATES :biggrin:
> *


HOW YOU DOING BIG RY?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 14 2009, 05:37 PM~13889198
> *HOW YOU DOING BIG RY?
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957+May 13 2009, 06:49 PM~13878232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn pete always holdin!!  he will sell it to im sure


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 14 2009, 10:13 PM~13892431
> *
> damn pete always holdin!!   he will sell it to im sure
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i heard pete turned down a 6 figure offer already! :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 16 2009, 08:30 AM~13904379
> *i heard pete turned down a 6 figure offer already!  :0
> *


Probably more than once! :0


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 16 2009, 11:05 AM~13905353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 16 2009, 08:30 AM~13904379
> *i heard pete turned down a 6 figure offer already!  :0
> *


oh man


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 8 2006, 11:47 AM~6528486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this the ONLY 58 3 wheelin ?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 16 2009, 11:05 AM~13905353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How many of these LA's you got? Is this a rag too?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 16 2009, 08:30 AM~13904379
> *i heard pete turned down a 6 figure offer already!  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 16 2009, 08:30 AM~13904379
> *i heard pete turned down a 6 figure offer already!  :0
> *


THATS CHUMP CHANGE TO GATES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 16 2009, 02:16 PM~13906460
> *How many of these LA's you got?  Is this a rag too?
> *


got two frames,and only one complete system,which is the rag,,that jar is prob. one of the hardest items to track down...


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

tryin the T M's out


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

58 TTTs


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 16 2009, 10:51 PM~13909738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@May 17 2009, 07:53 AM~13910981
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks alot BTC..template worked out perfect!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

ALL THE 58 GUYS MUST BE SLEEPING. :420:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

check it out i found some more pics of my ride


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

lol it looks pink in this one huh?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

cruisin on Niles :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 17 2009, 07:29 PM~13915603
> *lol it looks pink in this one huh?
> 
> 
> ...


IT IS PINK FOOL!!! ALL YOU NEED NOW ARE SOME PINK CRUISERS AND YOURE SET. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 17 2009, 08:41 PM~13915745
> *IT IS PINK FOOL!!! ALL YOU NEED NOW ARE SOME PINK CRUISERS AND YOURE SET.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i know


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 17 2009, 06:29 PM~13915603
> *lol it looks pink in this one huh?
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Vic


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@May 17 2009, 09:15 PM~13916144
> *Looks good Vic
> *


thanks


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 18 2009, 04:30 PM~13915624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 17 2009, 08:32 PM~13915641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A standing 3 :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low1_@May 17 2009, 10:30 PM~13916816
> *nice  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 17 2009, 10:38 PM~13916899
> *A standing 3  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: you know it


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

This is my car and I like to get the cruiser skirts for it does any body know were i can get them?


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 17 2009, 09:29 PM~13917321
> *This is my car and I like to get the cruiser skirts for it  does any body know were i can get them?
> 
> 
> ...


Nice hardtop :thumbsup: As for the cruisers they pop up on ebay from time to time or some guys that frequent this topic might have an extra set  (but be willing to pay anywhere from $2K-$4K for a set depending on condition)


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 18 2009, 04:30 AM~13915624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bigger resolution please


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 17 2009, 10:29 PM~13917321
> *This is my car and I like to get the cruiser skirts for it  does any body know were i can get them?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 SELL ME THAT H/T, MY RAG NEEDS A GIRLFRIEND OF THE SAME COLOR.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 18 2009, 08:35 AM~13918075
> *:0  :0 SELL ME THAT H/T, MY RAG NEEDS A GIRLFRIEND OF THE SAME COLOR.
> 
> 
> ...


Such a whore....


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 18 2009, 05:35 AM~13918075
> *:0  :0 SELL ME THAT H/T, MY RAG NEEDS A GIRLFRIEND OF THE SAME COLOR.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rag I think you sould sell me yours!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 17 2009, 11:30 PM~13915624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't seen an 18" sub in many years.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 17 2009, 08:29 PM~13915603
> *lol it looks pink in this one huh?
> 
> 
> ...


NicE :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+May 18 2009, 05:35 AM~13918075-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

Its a Ballers Pissing contest now  

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 17 2009, 07:07 PM~13914749
> *ALL THE 58 GUYS MUST BE SLEEPING. :420:
> *


yea, pete could've had a hard top and another rag with the offers he's shot down! 

that fool does keep it clean though. :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 18 2009, 09:25 AM~13919130
> *yea, pete could've had a hard top and another rag with the offers he's shot down!
> 
> that fool does keep it clean though.  :biggrin:
> ...


hes gonna blind the person driving behind him with those shiny ass letters :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 18 2009, 05:35 AM~13918075
> *:0  :0 SELL ME THAT H/T, MY RAG NEEDS A GIRLFRIEND OF THE SAME COLOR.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey pete what do you know about fiber glass skirts, how do they look, I know they not original but woul some one be able to teel rigth away, for the price I probably like to get them and latter get the real ones since I want to be able to cruise the car for now until I'm finsh with my 62 rag then i will do a frame off restauration on this one let me know.
Thanks


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 18 2009, 10:46 AM~13921668
> *Hey pete what do you know about fiber glass skirts, how do they look, I know they not original but woul some one be able to teel rigth away, for the price I probably like to get them and latter get the real ones since I want to be able to cruise the car for now until I'm finsh with my 62 rag then i will do a frame off restauration on this one let me know.
> Thanks
> *


I know you were asking Pete,but I asked him the same question 6 months ago.From what I heard the fiberglass ones don't fit very well and you would be able to tell right away.Also the chrome trim is a stick on rubber/chrome trim.
IMO I would run the OG metal ones for now until you can afford the real deal cruisers.In the end it's your car and it doesn't matter what people think and besides it's a 58


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62+May 18 2009, 06:55 AM~13918894-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ME PERSONALLY, I WOULDN'T DARE PUT FIBERGLASS SKIRTS ON A 58, RUN THE REG. SKIRTS UNTIL YOU HAVE THE CASH TO BUY CRUISERS, IT A 58 BRO, IT DESERVES THE REAL SHIT.


----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 15 2009, 01:13 AM~13892431
> *man who you think i am! i know aint nothing like a 58 :biggrin:  i just hate cali bumper kits. cars nice tho. you should freshin it up and add some options but knowing you youll proble sell it lol
> damn pete always holdin!!   he will sell it to im sure
> *


NOT SURE WHO YOU ARE,NEVER HAVE,BUT YOU THINK YOU GOT ME DOWN HUH, THANKS FOR YOUR OPINIONS, AND YOUR THOUGHTS OF WHAT IMA DO WITH MY 58. GLAD ITS ON YOUR MIND. YOU'LL BE THE FIRST TO GET THE PICS WHEN SHES DONE. AND IF YOUR NICE I MIGHT JUST LET YOU POSE ON IT...HAHA LOL
YOUSA FOOL.... :biggrin: 
-ONE MORE FOR YOU-


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 17 2009, 11:29 PM~13917321
> *This is my car and I like to get the cruiser skirts for it  does any body know were i can get them?
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 18 2009, 05:35 AM~13918075
> *:0  :0 SELL ME THAT H/T, MY RAG NEEDS A GIRLFRIEND OF THE SAME COLOR.
> 
> 
> ...


here he goes again. trying to buy alll the 58's on lay it low :uh:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 18 2009, 08:16 AM~13919061
> *NicE  :0  :0
> *


thanks locorider


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 18 2009, 04:47 PM~13924900
> *here he goes again. trying to buy alll the 58's on lay it low :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 18 2009, 07:59 AM~13918940
> *I haven't seen an 18" sub in many years.
> *


lol it was only a 12". i wasn ballin like that :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 18 2009, 05:51 PM~13924966
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Domel_@May 18 2009, 05:16 AM~13918026
> *bigger resolution please
> *


i tried but i dont know how :dunno: sorry, crummy cell phone pics


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

i kept mine clean tooo, even on a cloudy day :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+May 18 2009, 05:06 PM~13925143-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 18 2009, 04:14 PM~13925267
> *i kept mine clean tooo, even on a cloudy day  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 18 2009, 12:29 AM~13917321
> *This is my car and I like to get the cruiser skirts for it  does any body know were i can get them?
> 
> 
> ...


www.jimsvisos


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 18 2009, 06:14 PM~13925267
> *i kept mine clean tooo, even on a cloudy day  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 18 2009, 08:25 AM~13919130
> *yea, pete could've had a hard top and another rag with the offers he's shot down!
> 
> that fool does keep it clean though.  :biggrin:
> ...


asi perdio el diablo pete


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

YO PETE, THANKS AGAIN BROTHER... YOU HOOKED ME UP PHAT. It stops on a dime, perfect working condition, didnt have to do anything but paint-strip it and re-paint it. You tha man bro


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 18 2009, 01:28 PM~13922077
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> NOT EVEN HESS, BUT I WOULDN'T MIND OWNING THAT H/T.
> :0  :0
> ...


you know what bro you are rigth I'm going to take my time and get the real ones like you said it deseves the real shit
Thank you guys for all your help! :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 18 2009, 10:28 PM~13929241
> *you know what bro you are rigth I'm going to take my time and get the real ones  like you said it deseves the real shit
> Thank you guys for all your help! :biggrin:
> *


good idea. im takin my time and i think its gonna take forever tho, :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 18 2009, 07:29 PM~13917321
> *This is my car and I like to get the cruiser skirts for it  does any body know were i can get them?
> 
> 
> ...


nice!! keep us updated with the build


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 18 2009, 10:28 PM~13929241
> *you know what bro you are rigth I'm going to take my time and get the real ones  like you said it deseves the real shit
> Thank you guys for all your help! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 19 2009, 07:47 AM~13931791
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 19 2009, 10:39 AM~13933625
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE+May 18 2009, 08:22 PM~13928058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD MAN!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 17 2009, 10:29 PM~13917321
> *This is my car and I like to get the cruiser skirts for it  does any body know were i can get them?
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKEY!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> yea, pete could've had a hard top and another rag with the offers he's shot down!
> 
> that fool does keep it clean though. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 19 2009, 12:49 AM~13928589
> *YO PETE, THANKS AGAIN BROTHER... YOU HOOKED ME UP PHAT.  It stops on a dime, perfect working condition, didnt have to do anything but paint-strip it and re-paint it.  You tha man bro
> 
> 
> ...


Nice PESCO POWER BRAKE. :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> > yea, pete could've had a hard top and another rag with the offers he's shot down!
> >
> > that fool does keep it clean though. :biggrin:
> >
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 19 2009, 04:45 PM~13938205
> *I GOTTA KEEP IT CLEAN BIG DOG, GLENN (the gold guy i bought it from) SAID HE'LL PUT A HIT ON ME IF I DIRTY THAT BISH... hno: hno: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dont fuck with glenn, look at the thug he has in his crew!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 19 2009, 03:47 PM~13938235
> *dont fuck with glenn, look at the thug he has in his crew!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


AND THAT'S ALL HE NEEDS.  

WHAT'S UP BIG RY, I THINK YOUVE FINALLY MET YOUR MATCH (GLENN).  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I can't hang with y'all and all of these beautiful Impalas so I have to pimp it in plastic...











I have to get in where I fit in.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 19 2009, 05:06 PM~13938444
> *AND THAT'S ALL HE NEEDS.
> 
> WHAT'S UP BIG RY, I THINK YOUVE FINALLY MET YOUR MATCH (GLENN).   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 19 2009, 06:12 PM~13939126
> *I can't hang with y'all and all of these beautiful Impalas so I have to pimp it in plastic...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

http://prescott.craigslist.org/cto/1158327321.html


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 19 2009, 08:21 PM~13941582
> *http://prescott.craigslist.org/cto/1158327321.html
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 19 2009, 09:21 PM~13941582
> *http://prescott.craigslist.org/cto/1158327321.html
> *


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@May 18 2009, 09:21 PM~13928040
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


whats up baller


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 19 2009, 06:12 PM~13939126
> *I can't hang with y'all and all of these beautiful Impalas so I have to pimp it in plastic...
> 
> 
> ...


pimpin is pimpin


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 19 2009, 10:18 PM~13942311
> *whats up baller
> *


not me homie 
all this fools here with 58's are the ballers


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@May 19 2009, 10:20 PM~13942336
> *not me homie
> all this fools here with 58's are the ballers
> *


 :uh: im broke, i dont know about the rest of these guys


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 19 2009, 08:26 PM~13942398
> *:uh:  im broke, i dont know about the rest of these guys
> *


You and me both Vic :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low1_@May 19 2009, 12:04 AM~13930183
> *nice!! keep us updated with the build
> *


fo show i will do that thaks for all the help guys


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> I GOTTA KEEP IT CLEAN BIG DOG, GLENN (the gold guy i bought it from) SAID HE'LL PUT A HIT ON ME IF I DIRTY THAT BISH... hno: hno: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 19 2009, 10:26 PM~13942398
> *:uh:  im broke, i dont know about the rest of these guys
> *


X2, for reeeeelz.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

[/quote
Cut that bitch and call her, "The Senior Citizen Edition".
[/quote]


Or the "_Depends_ Edition"


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> [/quote
> Cut that bitch and call her, "The Senior Citizen Edition".


Or the "_Depends_ Edition"
[/quote]
:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR. SIXTY (Aug 17, 2007)

Now this is a clean ride.  Much props.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. SIXTY_@May 20 2009, 10:56 AM~13947489
> *Now this is a clean ride.   Much props.
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU MR. SIXTY.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> [/quote
> Cut that bitch and call her, "The Senior Citizen Edition".


Or the "_Depends_ Edition"
[/quote]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: do it Pete i dare you :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@May 19 2009, 11:05 PM~13942822
> *You and me both Vic :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 20 2009, 12:04 AM~13943230
> *fo show i will do that thaks for all the help guys
> *


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

WHAT'S UP 58ERS?


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 21 2009, 10:26 AM~13959080
> *WHAT'S UP 58ERS?
> *


What's up Pete :wave:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@May 21 2009, 11:29 AM~13959114
> *What's up Pete :wave:
> *


HOW YOU DOING ERIC? HOWS EVERYTHING OUT IN HAWAII? YOU MUST BE MISERABLE OUT THERE WITH NOTHING TO DO...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 21 2009, 12:26 PM~13959080
> *WHAT'S UP 58ERS?
> *


 What's up Pedro.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 21 2009, 12:26 PM~13959080
> *WHAT'S UP 58ERS?
> *


gates!!! :biggrin: :wave: got something in the works!!! :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 21 2009, 12:26 PM~13959080
> *WHAT'S UP 58ERS?
> *


what up foo


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking+May 21 2009, 12:10 PM~13959560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP VIC?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 21 2009, 04:07 PM~13961593
> *WHAT'S UP JR.
> :0  :0
> SUP VIC?
> *


gettin ready to smash to a funeral in Delano, cousin passed away :angel:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 21 2009, 01:26 PM~13959080
> *WHAT'S UP 58ERS?
> *




















This is what I did today/yesterday. Got home on my [email protected] from Afganistan finally


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 21 2009, 03:54 PM~13962017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN FROGG!!! BACK ONE DAY AND ALREADY ON THEM 58'S, GOOD MAN. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 21 2009, 03:20 PM~13962260
> *DAMN FROGG!!! BACK ONE DAY AND ALREADY ON THEM 58'S, GOOD MAN.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :yes: :yes:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 22 2009, 12:54 PM~13962017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 21 2009, 04:54 PM~13962017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GLAD TO SEE YOU BACK JIMMY, WELCOME HOME BROTHER, 58 LOOKS GOOD!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 21 2009, 04:54 PM~13962017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    dam!!!!


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 21 2009, 04:54 PM~13962017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 21 2009, 04:54 PM~13962017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Look at those Fender Mirrors too :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Whats the big deal with 348s anywayz???? :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 21 2009, 10:15 PM~13965289
> *Whats the big deal with 348s anywayz???? :biggrin:
> *


i know. there sooo 1958. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 21 2009, 10:15 PM~13965289
> *Whats the big deal with 348s anywayz???? :biggrin:
> *


OH NOTHING WHEN YOU HAVE 5 OR 6 LAYING AROUND BALLER!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 21 2009, 10:17 PM~13965302
> *i know. there sooo 1958.  :uh:      :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+May 21 2009, 10:18 PM~13965312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BALLER  

You got your pics up on the puter yet? or you gonna just mail them?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 21 2009, 10:20 PM~13965336
> *:biggrin:
> BALLER
> 
> ...


COMPUTER STILL HAVING PROBLEMS DOWNLOADING  :angry: ILL GIVE IT A DAY OR 2 IF NOTHING ILOLO SEND THE HARD COPIES


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 21 2009, 10:22 PM~13965355
> *COMPUTER STILL HAVING PROBLEMS DOWNLOADING   :angry:  ILL GIVE IT A DAY OR 2 IF NOTHING ILOLO SEND THE HARD COPIES
> *


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@May 22 2009, 04:11 PM~13972794
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 21 2009, 07:25 PM~13962859
> *GLAD TO SEE YOU BACK JIMMY, WELCOME HOME BROTHER, 58 LOOKS GOOD!!
> *


Thanks Big RY! Ain't no place like home


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Good stopping point for now. Gotta relax a bit too.


----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 21 2009, 07:54 PM~13962017
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HEY JIMMY WHATS UP HOMIE... YOU DON'T WASTE NO TIME DO YA!!! :thumbsup:
LOOKIN GOOD!!!


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

whoops, not an impala sorry


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 24 2009, 02:35 AM~13982743
> *whoops, not an impala sorry
> 
> *


dood that gravel drive way isnt good for the car


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

Here's the whole car without the cover (Bigvic  ) I still need to get rid of the white interior,but I think i'll at least drive it around for the summer


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@May 24 2009, 01:18 PM~13984527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good eric!! :thumbsup: fuck it, leave her alone and roll!!!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@May 25 2009, 12:05 PM~13985120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn!! this is my new background. awesomephoto!!


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@May 24 2009, 10:18 AM~13984527
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low1_@May 24 2009, 04:43 PM~13985599
> *damn!! this is my new background. awesomephoto!!
> *


thanks


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@May 24 2009, 01:18 PM~13984527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 24 2009, 04:09 PM~13985133
> *looking good eric!! :thumbsup: fuck it, leave her alone and roll!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@May 24 2009, 08:51 PM~13987551
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: -CAROL CITY-, locorider
:uh: :0 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 24 2009, 09:53 PM~13987563
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@May 24 2009, 01:18 PM~13984527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: now im happy. looks sweet. the big white walls look good with that interior :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

PETE-STA this could be you homeboy! 














:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+May 24 2009, 02:09 PM~13985133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments guys  :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 25 2009, 03:20 AM~13988514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That photo is bad ass.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@May 23 2009, 06:50 AM~13976665
> *HEY JIMMY WHATS UP HOMIE... YOU DON'T WASTE NO TIME DO YA!!!  :thumbsup:
> LOOKIN GOOD!!!
> *


Thanks Tim! Can't wait to get that sunvisor on too! How ya been? Your 58's are lookin' good :thumbsup:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 25 2009, 12:59 AM~13988640
> *PETE-STA this could be you homeboy!
> 
> 
> ...


X58


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 25 2009, 12:13 AM~13988494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANDY YOU ALWAYS HAVE A LITTLE "SOMETHING" UP YOUR SLEEVE :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 24 2009, 10:13 PM~13988494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156+May 24 2009, 11:13 PM~13988494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 25 2009, 08:43 AM~13989593
> *That photo is bad ass.
> *


x2


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Can somebody post clear shots of a '58 engine compartment? I need to see exactly how the heater hoses connect to the water pump. I'm buildin' a 1/25 version for an Impala buildoff and here's what I have so far...

















Thanks fellas.


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

here you go,i can take more pics tomorrow


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 25 2009, 06:46 PM~13993158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro!!!    I'll post more progress pics if anybody's interested.


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 25 2009, 05:22 PM~13993466
> *Thanks bro!!!       I'll post more progress pics if anybody's interested.
> *


wow,did you build all those cars on your website?impressive collection!!!!


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 26 2009, 03:51 AM~13998191
> *wow,did you build all those cars on your website?impressive collection!!!!
> *


Yeah, Thanks! I can't afford to do it 1:1 so I try to get down with plastic


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 26 2009, 03:46 PM~14004867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

DONALDS EIGHT IS JUST RIDICULOUSLY BADASS!!! MINE WILL LAY LIKE THIS SOON....   











:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 26 2009, 09:18 PM~14008356
> *DONALDS EIGHT IS JUST RIDICULOUSLY BADASS!!! MINE WILL LAY LIKE THIS SOON....
> 
> 
> ...


what is the 58 baller up to now??? :0


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 26 2009, 09:18 PM~14008356
> *DONALDS EIGHT IS JUST RIDICULOUSLY BADASS!!! MINE WILL LAY LIKE THIS SOON....
> 
> 
> ...



REALLY..... :nicoderm:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 26 2009, 09:18 PM~14008356
> *DONALDS EIGHT IS JUST RIDICULOUSLY BADASS!!! MINE WILL LAY LIKE THIS SOON....
> 
> 
> ...



CUT IT!


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 26 2009, 06:36 PM~14005916
> *Yeah, Thanks! I can't afford to do it 1:1 so I try to get down with plastic
> *


i like the attention to detail!!bumper stickers are cool  good luck with that 58 model,i hope its a rag Level air car!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 25 2009, 03:03 PM~13992410
> *Can somebody post clear shots of a '58 engine compartment? I need to see exactly how the heater hoses connect to the water pump. I'm buildin' a 1/25 version for an Impala buildoff and here's what I have so far...
> 
> 
> ...


dam, i remember buildin mine, they never looked that nice. good work bro


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 26 2009, 09:18 PM~14008356
> *DONALDS EIGHT IS JUST RIDICULOUSLY BADASS!!! MINE WILL LAY LIKE THIS SOON....
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS ONE BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD RAG!!! DAMN!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

i remember this one from a car show, every one was telln me there was another 58 that looked like mine and i didn believe it till i seen it, kinda similar i guess. what you guys think?


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 26 2009, 09:18 PM~14008356
> *DONALDS EIGHT IS JUST RIDICULOUSLY BADASS!!! MINE WILL LAY LIKE THIS SOON....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

bullshit, petesta! you're too scared to cut the 8! :0


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

this one lays pretty low from the factory.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 26 2009, 11:58 PM~14009031
> *i like the attention to detail!!bumper stickers are cool  good luck with that 58 model,i hope its a rag Level air car!!
> *


Thanks bro! School me on what a rag level air car is?! I may try to do it. This first build is gonna be a Laurel Green coupe but I'm gonna build a drop top eventually.  This thread is providing me with a _wealth_ of reference pictures!!

NVM; I figured it out from pg. 196! I'll see about adding that!


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

i know this is a stupid question but is there a difference between a three on the tree colum and a automatic one. reason being my 58 came with a three on the tree and i want to convert to a automatic.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@May 27 2009, 11:45 AM~14014587
> *i know this is a stupid question but is there a difference between a three on the tree colum and a automatic one. reason being my 58 came with a three on the tree and i want to convert to a automatic.
> *


are you talkin about the trannys?


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@May 27 2009, 02:45 PM~14014587
> *i know this is a stupid question but is there a difference between a three on the tree colum and a automatic one. reason being my 58 came with a three on the tree and i want to convert to a automatic.
> *


Yes the steering columns are set up different. It is easy to change the column out though.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@May 27 2009, 10:45 AM~14014587
> *i know this is a stupid question but is there a difference between a three on the tree colum and a automatic one. reason being my 58 came with a three on the tree and i want to convert to a automatic.
> *


YES THERE'S A DIFFERENCE, IF YOU WANT AUTOMATIC, YOU HAVE TO CHANGE IT OUT.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 27 2009, 08:04 PM~14019868
> *YES THERE'S A DIFFERENCE, IF YOU WANT AUTOMATIC, YOU HAVE TO CHANGE IT OUT.
> *


you really gunna cut that 58?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 27 2009, 08:29 PM~14020195
> *you really gunna cut that 58?
> *


x2 :0


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

in the booth...shootin soon


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 27 2009, 10:19 PM~14021551
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam.....


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 27 2009, 10:40 PM~14021792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


crazysickclean


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 27 2009, 10:19 PM~14021551
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Cleannn


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 28 2009, 01:19 AM~14021551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Perfection!


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+May 27 2009, 08:04 PM~14019868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thats what i thought, i know they are easy to change but i was told by some one else that they are the same. but it doesnt sound right. thanks you guys are alot of help.


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 27 2009, 08:29 PM~14020195
> *you really gunna cut that 58?
> *


i dont know yet. i really want a automatic. really what do i have to cut? any thing i take out can be replaced


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 27 2009, 10:16 PM~14021516
> *x2      :0
> *


isnt yours lifted? :dunno:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

oops double post


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 27 2009, 10:19 PM~14021551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice :0 :wow:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@May 28 2009, 09:30 AM~14025547
> *i dont know yet. i really want a automatic. really what do i have to cut? any thing i take out can be replaced
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 28 2009, 12:17 PM~14026617
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HONESTLY THOUGH, ALL I CAN SEE IS CHANGING OUT THE STEERING COLUMS AND CHANING THE PEDAL UNIT TO A ATOMATIC AM I MISSING SOMETHING HERE?


----------



## alaska (Dec 7, 2007)

58 convt hood mirrors $150 shipped
hood mirrors for sale with the caulking,the gun,tape cleaner etc etc.


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@May 28 2009, 01:30 PM~14025547
> *i dont know yet. i really want a automatic. really what do i have to cut? any thing i take out can be replaced
> *


What is ment by cutting is to alter the suspension


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 27 2009, 10:19 PM~14021551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAYMMMM


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@May 28 2009, 02:13 PM~14027877
> *What is ment by cutting is to alter the suspension
> *


oh damn i must have not read that right, na i am not going to juice it all og. :biggrin: sorry :happysad:


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

VERY CLEAN CAR


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@May 28 2009, 10:31 AM~14025562
> *isnt yours lifted?  :dunno:
> *


 :no: not yet


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 28 2009, 03:22 PM~14028523
> *:no: not yet
> *


 ARE YOU GOING TOO?


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 28 2009, 03:01 PM~14028337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@May 28 2009, 03:23 PM~14028528
> *ARE YOU GOING TOO?
> *


im fast baggin it right now. but eventually ill cut it.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out+May 28 2009, 12:06 PM~14027203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUNK!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 28 2009, 04:17 PM~14029056
> *JUNK!!!
> *


driving that thing is no picnic either. :uh:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 28 2009, 01:25 PM~14028549
> *im fast baggin it right now. but eventually ill cut it.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 28 2009, 03:01 PM~14028337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looking real good


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 28 2009, 04:17 PM~14029056
> *NO BRO, I BELIEVE THAT QUESTION MIKE (SIN SIXTY) ASKED WAS DIRECTED TOWARDS ME, BUT IT'S ALL GOOD....
> 
> BUT YEAH MAN JUST SWAP YOUR COLUMN TO AN AUTOMATIC.
> ...


ill haul your junk off if you dont want it anymore :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 28 2009, 04:17 PM~14029056
> *NO BRO, I BELIEVE THAT QUESTION MIKE (SIN SIXTY) ASKED WAS DIRECTED TOWARDS ME, BUT IT'S ALL GOOD....
> 
> BUT YEAH MAN JUST SWAP YOUR COLUMN TO AN AUTOMATIC.
> ...


i pay CASH for junk....... :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 28 2009, 03:01 PM~14028337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that has to be the sickest picture of a 58 rag!!!!!!


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 28 2009, 03:01 PM~14028337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

dreeeam


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 27 2009, 10:19 PM~14021551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick ride.... cleannnnnn


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@May 28 2009, 04:29 PM~14029186
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


whats up spec-spec :h5: what kinda brackets do you have on the lower front a arms? i have cups, and i will not run those. i been lookn at those ones that bolt right up. what you think?


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 28 2009, 03:25 PM~14028549
> *im fast baggin it right now. but eventually ill cut it.
> *


why fucking do the work twice
if u already off the frame,this is the perfect time to do it
FUCK the bags and put the juice in that bitch


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 28 2009, 04:13 PM~14030095
> *whats up spec-spec  :h5:  what kinda brackets do you have on the lower front a arms? i have cups, and i will not run those. i been lookn at those ones that bolt right up. what you think?
> 
> 
> ...


My car came with the air ride already installed,the previous owner had it lowrod style.It came with 20" boyds,tubular grill and front tubular suspension,I have been slowly putting it back to OG.I am currently running stock control arms with the bolt on brackets (very easy to install) but to tell you the truth as soon as I piece together a nice aircraft set-up,i'm going to cut mine :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 28 2009, 01:01 PM~14028337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> in the booth...shootin soon
> :0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@May 29 2009, 02:24 PM~14030245
> *why fucking do the work twice
> if u already off the frame,this is the perfect time to do it
> FUCK the bags and put the juice in that bitch
> *


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@May 28 2009, 05:24 PM~14030245
> *why fucking do the work twice
> if u already off the frame,this is the perfect time to do it
> FUCK the bags and put the juice in that bitch
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: GO FINISH YOUR CAR FOOL!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+May 28 2009, 05:06 PM~14030052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MY 58 IS A DONOR CAR FOR YOU JOHNNY.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 28 2009, 11:31 PM~14033655
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: GO FINISH YOUR CAR FOOL!!!
> *


thank you pete.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@May 28 2009, 06:59 PM~14030562
> *My car came with the air ride already installed,the previous owner had it lowrod style.It came with 20" boyds,tubular grill and front tubular suspension,I have been slowly putting it back to OG.I am currently running stock control arms with the bolt on brackets (very easy to install) but to tell you the truth as soon as I piece together a nice aircraft set-up,i'm going to cut mine :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


cool cool. jus curious to see what a fellow 58er is running in his


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Vic

I have the upper and lower cups on mine. I like that look better then those bolt in plates in front. If you look at the Air Suspension section there 2 guys doing 59's that have molded thier Arms and look slick as glass. Once I blow mine appart to get it all ready for Powder and paint I will redo my arms like those guys did thiers.


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 29 2009, 12:58 AM~14034050
> *thank you pete.
> *


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@May 24 2009, 01:18 PM~13984527
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Whats going on with my car. :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@May 29 2009, 06:14 AM~14034665
> *Vic
> 
> I have the upper and lower cups on mine. I like that look better then those bolt in plates in front. If you look at the Air Suspension section there 2 guys doing 59's that have molded thier Arms and look slick as glass. Once I blow mine appart to get it all ready for Powder and paint I will redo my arms like those guys did thiers.
> ...


yea i seen that. dam those guys put in some work. they look dope as hell to. for some reason to me those cups look like theyll pop out?


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

I been driving with the cups for 3 years now in my 55 wagon and the front end is lighter then a 58. No worries mate.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@May 29 2009, 05:08 PM~14040383
> *I been driving with the cups for 3 years now in my 55 wagon and the front end is lighter then a 58. No worries mate.
> *


pics?


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 30 2009, 02:25 AM~14043858
> *pics?
> *


Here is the best pic I could get of the lower cups on my 55. I actually used cups for a 58-64 but they fit perfectly so I used them. On my 58 I had these in there for a test fit then put them on the 55 and will redo the 58 like those other guys did.










If I wanted to go alittle lower I could just by shortening that lower cup. This pic is fully lifted.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@May 30 2009, 07:03 AM~14044932
> *Here is the best pic I could get of the lower cups on my 55. I actually used cups for a 58-64 but they fit perfectly so I used them. On my 58 I had these in there for a test fit then put them on the 55 and will redo the 58 like those other guys did.
> 
> 
> ...


hm, and that cup doesn move around and hit that inner spring pocket? looks like it rubbed something already?


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 28 2009, 11:31 PM~14033655
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: GO FINISH YOUR CAR FOOL!!!
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 29 2009, 12:58 AM~14034050
> *thank you pete.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

so when you gonna cut that monte? or that rag? or finish that duece? huh? :cheesy:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 30 2009, 08:31 AM~14045317
> *so when you gonna cut that monte? or that rag? or finish  that duece? huh? :cheesy:
> *


dont need to cut the monte,thats my parts chaser
dont need to cut the rag ...yet
the deuce it's being brought to life, ....slowly


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 30 2009, 11:15 AM~14045243
> *hm, and that cup doesn move around and hit that inner spring pocket? looks like it rubbed something already?
> *


No it does not move. Remember the bottom of the A-Arm where the spring sits is grooved. The cup sits right in that groove where the spring normally goes. The cup has never moved or hit anything, I just never painted it so you see surface rust.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@May 28 2009, 05:24 PM~14030245
> *why fucking do the work twice
> if u already off the frame,this is the perfect time to do it
> FUCK the bags and put the juice in that bitch
> *


x2


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/1196708838.html


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@May 30 2009, 07:50 AM~14045421
> *dont need to cut the monte,thats my parts chaser
> dont need to cut the rag ...yet
> the deuce it's being brought to life, ....slowly
> ...


AND IT'S GONNA BE SICK WHEN IT DOES COME OUT.....


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 30 2009, 03:46 PM~14047791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: jimmy!!!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 30 2009, 03:46 PM~14047791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's it! got to cut the 58. :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 30 2009, 03:46 PM~14047791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn man thats nice :thumbsup:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

The engine is almost ready to start. I'll be the first to admit that I'm not too good with engine work. I hope it turns out OK


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 30 2009, 03:46 PM~14047791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


time to change my shorts :0


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

done shootin :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG+May 30 2009, 08:01 PM~14049499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 30 2009, 07:01 PM~14049499
> *The engine is almost ready to start. I'll be the first to admit that I'm not too good with engine work. I hope it turns out OK
> 
> 
> ...


    Can't wait to see it with the visor :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 30 2009, 10:15 PM~14050134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+May 30 2009, 06:04 PM~14048207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt! Imma try to get it on there in the next couple days.....then back to the "sandbox" for another 6 months. :angry:


----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 25 2009, 12:58 PM~13990058
> *Thanks Tim! Can't wait to get that sunvisor on too! How ya been? Your 58's are lookin' good :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BIG HOMIE, MAN YOU GOT ME TRIPPIN' I'MA HAVE TO CUT THE 58 NOW!!! LOOKIN GOOD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 30 2009, 10:15 PM~14050134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 30 2009, 11:15 PM~14050134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice :0


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Nutin but ass


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 31 2009, 05:49 PM~14055342
> *Nutin but ass
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looks like its gettin ready to serve some one up and check that bumper


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 31 2009, 08:21 PM~14056666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Dave, this car may just be worth the price tag. Wish I had deeper pockets.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 1 2009, 01:31 AM~14058906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love that car!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 31 2009, 07:07 AM~14051794
> *
> LOL, you got any new pics? Lets see 'em!
> 
> ...


nope, no new pics yet


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 1 2009, 12:31 AM~14058906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the reason for puttin it on boards like that?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 31 2009, 09:03 PM~14057147
> *WOW! Dave, this car may just be worth the price tag.  Wish I had deeper pockets.
> *


GO TO THE LEFT ONE BROTHER!!!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 1 2009, 04:24 PM~14064830
> *GO TO THE LEFT ONE BROTHER!!!
> *


LMAO... I already asked. I don't have enough pockets in my wardrobe to even touch what he wants for that one. Well North of 2 :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 1 2009, 04:14 PM~14064755
> *nope, no new pics yet
> *


there is a car lift and a pit under the car that you dont see there so he made a plat form to go around the lift so the car had clearance


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 1 2009, 06:51 PM~14066313
> *there is a car lift and a pit under the car that you dont see  there so he made a plat form to go around the lift so the car had clearance
> *


oh snap. cool


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 31 2009, 08:21 PM~14056666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is some very nice work!


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 31 2009, 09:21 PM~14056666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is that?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jun 1 2009, 06:45 PM~14066238
> *LMAO...  I already asked.  I don't have enough pockets in my wardrobe to even touch what he wants for that one.  Well North of 2  :0
> *


FORGET THE POCKETS, GO TO THE SOCK DRAWER, TUCKED AWAY IN THE BACK!! :biggrin: THAT IS GOING TO LOOK REAL NICE, DAMN!!


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 30 2009, 12:20 PM~14046622
> *http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/1196708838.html
> *


FOR $13,000 MORE YOU COULD JUST PICK UP THIS 1 ... :biggrin: 

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/ctd/1198541843.html


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Jun 2 2009, 01:15 AM~14069639
> *FOR $13,000 MORE YOU COULD JUST PICK UP THIS 1 ...  :biggrin:
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/ctd/1198541843.html
> *


clean


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jun 1 2009, 09:07 PM~14068053
> *what color is that?
> *


Aegean Torquoise..


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

tryin them on for size


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jun 2 2009, 01:23 PM~14072407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Found some old school pics. These are my inspiration for my build.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

It's only a model but it's still a '58...

































Thanks for all of the bad-ass pictures & information!!


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Thats an interesting color. It looks like Aspen Green but I do not think the 58 had that as a color?

Either way looks cool so far


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jun 2 2009, 03:57 PM~14074148
> *Found some old school pics. These are my inspiration for my build.
> 
> 
> ...


i really dig those styles of 58's


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 2 2009, 04:28 PM~14074584
> *It's only a model but it's still a '58...
> 
> 
> ...


that color looks dope on a 58, wonder how it would look on an actual car


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 2 2009, 06:20 PM~14076380
> *that color looks dope on a 58, wonder how it would look on an actual car
> *


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 2 2009, 09:28 PM~14077366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats emblem is that on the side fender (lower front)?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 2 2009, 08:28 PM~14077366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats sweet but it aint green bro


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 2 2009, 08:19 PM~14076367
> *i really dig those styles of 58's
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

That kit is pretty darn cool. Came with cruiser skirts and og floor mats!!!!!!!

   



> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 2 2009, 04:28 PM~14074584
> *It's only a model but it's still a '58...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 2 2009, 08:28 PM~14077366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


petesta is color blind :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Jun 2 2009, 08:24 PM~14078019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAYBE SO, CUZ I'M STARING AT THAT MODEL 58 AND IT LOOKS GOLD TO ME. :wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jun 2 2009, 11:42 PM~14077567
> *Whats emblem is that on the side fender (lower front)?
> *


That was stolen from a 58 Pontiac and placed on a Chevrolet to show its a Tri-Power.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jun 2 2009, 02:23 PM~14072407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You got some skillz man! I need to drop my rag off with ya


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Lil sneak peak of the visor mounted. Time to wrap up the fun. Head back to the "sandbox" tomorrow :angry:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jun 3 2009, 08:37 AM~14081561
> *You got some skillz man! I need to drop my rag off with ya
> *


AND A BIG BAG OF $$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jun 3 2009, 08:40 AM~14081597
> *Lil sneak peak of the visor mounted. Time to wrap up the fun. Head back to the "sandbox" tomorrow :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD JIMMY!!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jun 3 2009, 06:40 AM~14081597
> *Lil sneak peak of the visor mounted. Time to wrap up the fun. Head back to the "sandbox" tomorrow :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn...that's nice  Need to get me one of those :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jun 3 2009, 08:37 AM~14081561
> *You got some skillz man! I need to drop my rag off with ya
> *


drop it off


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 3 2009, 07:17 AM~14080424
> *MAYBE SO, CUZ I'M STARING AT THAT MODEL 58 AND IT LOOKS GOLD TO ME. :wow:
> *


Thanks fellas! It's 1963 Laurel Green Metallic with an Ermine white top.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Jun 3 2009, 10:50 AM~14082180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You take food stamps, right????


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 31 2009, 09:02 PM~14057141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jun 3 2009, 02:07 PM~14084595
> *Thanks Big RY. It will now collect dust for 6 months
> Imma keep an eye out for ya
> :thumbsup:
> ...


yep


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Jun 2 2009, 01:15 AM~14069639
> *FOR $13,000 MORE YOU COULD JUST PICK UP THIS 1 ...  :biggrin:
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/ctd/1198541843.html
> *


 :0 :0 That bitch is clean....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Jun 4 2009, 02:47 PM~14095911
> *:0  :0  That bitch is clean....
> *


SURE IS!!! :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT FOR THESE UGLY PIECES OF MACHINERY!!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jun 3 2009, 08:40 AM~14081597
> *Lil sneak peak of the visor mounted. Time to wrap up the fun. Head back to the "sandbox" tomorrow :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 4 2009, 09:22 PM~14099770
> *TTT FOR THESE UGLY PIECES OF MACHINERY!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Jun 4 2009, 10:18 PM~14100352
> *:uh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 4 2009, 09:22 PM~14099770
> *TTT FOR THESE UGLY PIECES OF MACHINERY!!!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

hehehe making my fake imp :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jun 5 2009, 07:29 PM~14106808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No need to make it fake, the Delray is already badass. Just finish her. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jun 5 2009, 04:29 PM~14106808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats gonna be awesome


----------



## happynew31 (Jun 5, 2009)

My Webpage


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 5 2009, 07:50 PM~14106935
> *thats gonna be awesome
> *


Well it will certainly be one of a kind :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I still need some "Pitchforks" if anyone has a set or a line on some.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

will keep an eye out


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

some pix from the Super Chevy show in Atlanta, Georgia today





































RAG NUMBER 2


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 7 2009, 11:56 PM~14122149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 7 2009, 11:56 PM~14122149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats just ugly. You need to package that up and send it to me and I will dispose of them honorably. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 7 2009, 09:56 PM~14122149
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OH DAYYUUUM.....I want them...like everyone else!!

Nice....


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 7 2009, 08:56 PM~14122149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can i have em?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 8 2009, 08:19 AM~14124195
> *can i have em?
> *


They won't look good on a project 61 rag. :uh:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 8 2009, 06:01 AM~14124299
> *They won't look good on a project 61 rag.  :uh:
> *


progress is slow but steady seth, thanks for ur concern. pete those skirts look great as well as the car


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> done shootin :biggrin:
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> NOW THAT IS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 7 2009, 06:56 PM~14122149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 7 2009, 08:56 PM~14122149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


show off. :uh:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 8 2009, 12:17 PM~14127253
> *show off.  :uh:
> *


yea,thats pete


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 7 2009, 08:56 PM~14122149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Jun 8 2009, 05:20 PM~14130563
> *yea,thats pete
> *


 :roflmao: your one to talk :0


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

has anybody acid tanked a 58 or any other ride if so why did u and if not why not?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jun 2 2009, 03:57 PM~14074148
> *Found some old school pics. These are my inspiration for my build.
> 
> 
> ...



nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 8 2009, 10:10 PM~14134460
> *:roflmao:  your one to talk  :0
> *


i see you join a new club....pete's cheerleading squad


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Jun 10 2009, 09:55 AM~14149602
> *i see you join a new club....pete's cheerleading squad
> *


 :angry:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 10 2009, 04:06 PM~14152947
> *:angry:
> *


 :buttkick: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> Thats just ugly. You need to package that up and send it to me and I will dispose of them honorably. :biggrin: :biggrin:


 :0 :0 



> OH DAYYUUUM.....I want them...like everyone else!!
> 
> Nice....


  



> can i have em?


YES SIR YOU CAN...  



> > NOW THAT IS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> I LOLVE THE WAY 58 CRUISERS ALL DRESSED UP LOOK, THESE ARE GOING ON MY WALL FOR NOW, H/T SOON.
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Jun 10 2009, 08:55 AM~14149602
> *i see you join a new club....pete's cheerleading squad
> *


THATS HOW 58 RIDERS GET DOWN HOMIE, I'M GONNA GO BOMB ON YOU IN THE "63 RAG" OR "62 IMPALA" TOPICS.......... :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 10 2009, 05:09 PM~14153598
> *THATS HOW 58 RIDERS GET DOWN HOMIE, I'M GONNA GO BOMB ON YOU IN THE "63 RAG" OR "62 IMPALA" TOPICS.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

SAN BERDO LRM O9
































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Jun 10 2009, 10:35 PM~14157704
> *SAN BERDO LRM O9
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S A DIFFERENT COLOR COMBO, LOOKS GOOD!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

sup petey wheat straw


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## stockoptions (Jun 10, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 9 2009, 09:37 AM~14137910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

my random 58 pic of the day


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jun 13 2009, 06:28 AM~14178287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Jun 10 2009, 11:35 PM~14157704
> *SAN BERDO LRM O9
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I talked to this cat in SB... nice car. Never would have picked the colors, but they look real good in person.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Jun 11 2009, 07:35 PM~14157704
> *SAN BERDO LRM O9
> 
> 
> ...


nice    

any bigger pics?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

found this one in another forum


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## stockoptions (Jun 10, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

THIS IS FROM THIS PAST WEEKEND, PAPARAZZI GOT ME IN THIS ONE......


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 15 2009, 05:08 PM~14198970
> *THIS IS FROM THIS PAST WEEKEND, PAPARAZZI GOT ME IN THIS ONE......
> 
> 
> ...


ill put mine up later today to :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 15 2009, 12:41 PM~14196075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 5 2009, 04:37 PM~14106856
> *No need to make it fake, the Delray is already badass.  Just finish her. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


YES SIR!!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 15 2009, 05:08 PM~14198970
> *THIS IS FROM THIS PAST WEEKEND, PAPARAZZI GOT ME IN THIS ONE......
> 
> 
> ...


where's dem wires?


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 15 2009, 06:08 PM~14198970
> *THIS IS FROM THIS PAST WEEKEND, PAPARAZZI GOT ME IN THIS ONE......
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good pete


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Jun 15 2009, 04:10 PM~14199000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO, LIKEWISE ON THE 9 MAN.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 15 2009, 05:08 PM~14198970
> *THIS IS FROM THIS PAST WEEKEND, PAPARAZZI GOT ME IN THIS ONE......
> 
> 
> ...



:0 ...


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 15 2009, 03:08 PM~14198970
> *THIS IS FROM THIS PAST WEEKEND, PAPARAZZI GOT ME IN THIS ONE......
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Pete those cruisers are looking bad ass   I need to hurry up and get mine back from the painters.

For now i'm stuck with these


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 16 2009, 05:20 AM~14204193
> *
> I TOOK THEM OFF TO TAKE IT TO A HOTROD SHOW 2 WEEKENDS AGO, I'M ITCHING TO PUT THEM BACK ON.
> *


 :uh: r u kidding?


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jun 3 2009, 09:56 AM~14082235
> *Damn...that's nice   Need to get me one of those :biggrin:
> *


anybody know what those visors go for?


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jun 16 2009, 04:01 PM~14209407
> *anybody know what those visors go for?
> *


58 hartop that is..


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jun 16 2009, 03:29 PM~14209097
> *Damn Pete those cruisers are looking bad ass    I need to hurry up and get mine back from the painters.
> 
> For now i'm stuck with these
> ...


i wish i was stuck with them :cheesy: do i spy new wheels on the ride?? :0


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jun 16 2009, 02:01 PM~14209407
> *anybody know what those visors go for?
> *


I have seen them from anywhere frm $1500 - $2000+ depending on condition


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec+Jun 16 2009, 02:29 PM~14209097-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ERIC GOT IT.


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

ARMANDO'S 58 FROM INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO......!!!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 16 2009, 04:50 PM~14209814
> *I LIKE THOSE REGULAR SKIRTS, BUT YEAH ERIC YOU NEED THEM BACK MAN, CRUISERS REALLY SET OFF A 58 FOR SURE.
> ERIC GOT IT.
> *


thanks


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jun 16 2009, 04:31 PM~14209651
> *I have seen them from anywhere frm $1500 - $2000+ depending on condition
> *


thanks


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jun 16 2009, 08:10 PM~14211865
> *ARMANDO'S 58 FROM INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO......!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice 58 :worship: :worship:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jun 16 2009, 08:10 PM~14211865
> *ARMANDO'S 58 FROM INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO......!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



REAL NICE!


----------



## stockoptions (Jun 10, 2009)

real nice ride what color is that??


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jun 16 2009, 08:10 PM~14211865
> *ARMANDO'S 58 FROM INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO......!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jun 16 2009, 08:10 PM~14211865
> *ARMANDO'S 58 FROM INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO......!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i just peed alittle


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stockoptions (Jun 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jun 16 2009, 09:10 PM~14211865
> *ARMANDO'S 58 FROM INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO......!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 18 2009, 04:09 PM~14232188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, thanks for the pics Vic and the personalized license plate. :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 18 2009, 08:09 PM~14232188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


El Jefe


----------



## stockoptions (Jun 10, 2009)

:0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 19 2009, 05:51 AM~14237187
> *Nice, thanks for the pics Vic and the personalized license plate. :thumbsup:
> *


  thanks for lettn me hang around it and "look" cool


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 18 2009, 05:09 PM~14232188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PIMP PETE!! :0


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> ARMANDO'S 58 FROM INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO......!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Jun 19 2009, 06:01 AM~14237495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA, WHATEVER MAN!!!  



> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 19 2009, 03:07 PM~14241903
> *PIMP PETE!! :0
> *


BIG RY, WHATS UP MAN? HOWS EVERYTHING BROTHER?


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

random 58 pic


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jun 20 2009, 10:26 AM~14246817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jun 20 2009, 12:04 PM~14247019
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHATS GOOD NINJA


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jun 20 2009, 09:26 AM~14246817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  lookn good. is that a original color?


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 20 2009, 10:41 AM~14247280
> * lookn good. is that a original color?
> *


yes.Aegean torquoise


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jun 20 2009, 10:45 AM~14247308
> *yes.Aegean torquoise
> *


nice


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> sweet


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jun 20 2009, 11:45 AM~14247308
> *yes.Aegean torquoise
> *


Love that color


----------



## Bettysue (Jun 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

CAN SOMEONE POST UP IN THIS THREAD ALL OF THE ORIGINAL COLORS FOR THE 1958 CHEVY IMPALA PLEASE..................GRACIAS.


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jun 20 2009, 08:39 PM~14250266
> *CAN SOMEONE POST UP IN THIS THREAD ALL OF THE ORIGINAL COLORS FOR THE 1958 CHEVY IMPALA PLEASE..................GRACIAS.
> *


i got them at work,if you dont have them by monday..i'll post


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## stockoptions (Jun 10, 2009)

nice pics !!!! nice color blvddav


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Jun 17 2009, 04:10 PM~14211865
> *ARMANDO'S 58 FROM INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO......!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stockoptions_@Jun 20 2009, 09:42 PM~14250704
> *nice pics !!!! nice color blvddav
> *


thanks,should have the right rims on this week,painting them right now


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 9 2009, 09:37 AM~14137910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

bumpity bump


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 21 2009, 08:02 PM~14258682
> *bumpity bump
> *


 :wave:


----------



## stockoptions (Jun 10, 2009)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jun 21 2009, 11:39 PM~14259546
> *:wave:
> *


sup spec spec :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jun 21 2009, 02:30 AM~14251771
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 X 2 !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> > ARMANDO'S 58 FROM INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO......!!!!
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## stockoptions (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jun 22 2009, 07:05 PM~14266593
> *
> 
> 
> ...




fkn gorgeous!!! i should have some progress pics for u uys soon :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

What's a 58 record player for under the dash worth? Never used still in box.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 24 2009, 04:52 PM~14284976
> *What's a 58  record player for under the dash worth? Never used still in box.
> *


How do you know it's a 58? :ugh:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 24 2009, 04:55 PM~14285012
> *How do you know it's a 58? :ugh:
> *


The old man that has it bought for his 58 rag 15 years ago he said. Not for a 58 only.
50's record player. I've seen them put in 58's.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 18 2009, 05:09 PM~14232188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
bAD ASS RAG PETE!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## prohoppin (Apr 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 24 2009, 03:58 PM~14285041
> *The old man that has it bought for his 58 rag 15 years ago he said. Not for a 58 only.
> 50's record player. I've seen them put in 58's.
> *


pix?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jun 26 2009, 04:52 PM~14309720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Nice wheel choice too.


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jun 26 2009, 05:52 PM~14309720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good with those wheels


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jun 26 2009, 04:52 PM~14309720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that interior with them wheels took it waay back in time   looks awesome


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jun 26 2009, 05:52 PM~14309720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Vvvvery nice! Those wheels set it off. Any pics of the interior?


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Jun 26 2009, 03:20 PM~14309952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys...the wheels are from WAY back (1977) :biggrin: 
Will post more pics soon


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jun 27 2009, 09:52 PM~14317863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Me like


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jun 27 2009, 03:31 PM~14315659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry probably a stupid question but why do some cars have mirrors on the fenders and others on doors were they made that way


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jun 28 2009, 04:03 AM~14319363
> *sorry probably a stupid question but why do some cars have mirrors on the fenders and others on doors were they made that way
> *


Those are called Halo mirrors and were not factory mirrors. They are cool as hell and expensive to buy anymore if you can find a set. There are a few on Fleabay occasionally and most need rechroming and new mirrors.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jun 27 2009, 08:52 PM~14317863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> > sick 58
> 
> 
> Where do you guys find those flags at, Looking for my state and country already have 5 us ones
> btw this 8 is baddddddd


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jun 27 2009, 07:52 PM~14317863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE!!!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

got this for my 58 a couple days ago  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEWNX%3AIT


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jun 28 2009, 09:40 PM~14324712
> *got this for my 58 a couple days ago
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEWNX%3AIT
> *


  that wasn cheap


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

LMAO... no, but a needed accessory  Looking for an atronic eye too. Real hard to find.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jun 28 2009, 10:33 PM~14325307
> *LMAO...  no, but a needed accessory    Looking for an atronic eye too.  Real hard to find.
> *


true baller


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jun 28 2009, 07:40 PM~14324712
> *got this for my 58 a couple days ago
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEWNX%3AIT
> *


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jun 27 2009, 06:52 PM~14317863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jun 28 2009, 01:03 AM~14319363
> *sorry probably a stupid question but why do some cars have mirrors on the fenders and others on doors were they made that way
> *


Yeah, those were Factory chevy options. They were called "Deluxe front fender rearview" mirrors. 


> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jun 28 2009, 06:11 PM~14322881
> *Those are called Halo mirrors and were not factory mirrors. They are cool as hell and expensive to buy anymore if you can find a set. There are a few on Fleabay occasionally and most need rechroming and new mirrors.
> *


yea they are called Halos, BUT are Factory Chevy Options from 1958. Thats why they are so expensive on ebay because they are fact options and not aftermarket. You're probably thinking of the Yankee Tri-bar's that look like Halos but were aftermarket back in '58.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jun 26 2009, 04:52 PM~14309720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REAL GOOD!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 18 2009, 05:09 PM~14232188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Petes ride is just OUTSTANDING


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jun 27 2009, 08:52 PM~14317863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jun 29 2009, 01:16 PM~14328444
> *Yeah, those were Factory chevy options.  They were called "Deluxe front fender rearview" mirrors.
> 
> yea they are called Halos, BUT are Factory Chevy Options from 1958.  Thats why they are so expensive on ebay because they are fact options and not aftermarket.  You're probably thinking of the Yankee Tri-bar's that look like Halos but were aftermarket back in '58.
> *


Yes you are correct I was thinking of the Yankee's, those are expensive as hell too.


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jun 28 2009, 07:49 PM~14323646
> *Where do you guys find those flags at, Looking for my state and country already have 5 us ones
> btw this 8 is baddddddd
> *



THANKS HOMIE......!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AND I'LL TRY TO GET INFO ON WHERE TO LOCATE THE FLAGS....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 28 2009, 10:52 PM~14325510
> *true baller
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jun 29 2009, 11:16 AM~14328444
> *Yeah, those were Factory chevy options.  They were called "Deluxe front fender rearview" mirrors.
> 
> yea they are called Halos, BUT are Factory Chevy Options from 1958.  Thats why they are so expensive on ebay because they are fact options and not aftermarket.  You're probably thinking of the Yankee Tri-bar's that look like Halos but were aftermarket back in '58.
> *


kool, thanks I wondered if that was a factory option


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Jun 28 2009, 08:40 PM~14324712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MR RYAN, HOW DO YOU DO BRO?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jun 29 2009, 11:33 AM~14329215
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


sup big homie? Melting yet? coming back from LA yesterday it was 117 in Barstow. Made Vegas' 105 seem cool


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 29 2009, 06:19 PM~14334641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jun 29 2009, 08:56 PM~14336664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

From this past weekend...first time I got to drive the 58 on the road :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jun 30 2009, 10:37 AM~14339793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that looks sweet slammed :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jun 30 2009, 09:37 AM~14339793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I Like that Crazy8


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jun 30 2009, 09:37 AM~14339793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real nice man


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jun 30 2009, 09:37 AM~14339793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i bet that was nice! diggn that ol school look n them plates to


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jun 30 2009, 09:37 AM~14339793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 GOD DAMN ERIC!!! LOOKS GREAT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jun 29 2009, 10:56 PM~14336664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet! mo pics!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 29 2009, 05:01 PM~14332471
> *:0  :0
> THANKS HESS.
> MR RYAN, HOW DO YOU DO BRO?
> *


WHATS HAPPENING GATES!! :biggrin: YOUR RIDE LOOKS GOOD AS USUAL BROTHER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jun 29 2009, 07:56 PM~14334363
> *sup big homie?  Melting yet?  coming back from LA yesterday it was 117 in Barstow.  Made Vegas' 105 seem cool
> *


AND PEOPLE LIVE IN THAT MOTHERFUCKER!!! MUST BE THE WORLD FAMOUS STRAWBERRY SHAKES AT THE MAD GREEK KEEPIN EM THERE?? AND WHAT WERE YOU DOING IN LA????? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy+Jun 30 2009, 10:41 AM~14341473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Big Ry...how you been bro


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec+Jun 30 2009, 08:37 AM~14339793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS RY, GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE BRO.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I HEAR NOR CAL JUST GOT A A TOPNOTCH 58 RAG FROM A CERTAIN TOPNOTCH CAR CLUB :0 :0 

LOOK OUT NOR CAL.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 30 2009, 06:55 PM~14346611
> *WOW!!! THAT LOOKS SHE LOOKS AWESOME ERIC, I'M JEALOUS.......
> THANKS RY, GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE BRO.
> *


Thanks Pete...nothing to be jealous of though it's still a project 
ride compared to your rag


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jul 1 2009, 05:37 AM~14339793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow good work! looks awesome


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jun 30 2009, 08:51 PM~14346574
> *Thanks
> How you been Sam
> Not even in the same ball park as your rides :biggrin:
> ...


BEEN BUSIER THAN A ONE LEGGED MAN IN AN ASS KICKING CONTEST!! HOWS THINGS WITH YOU? YOUR CAR IS BEAUTIFUL BROTHER!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 30 2009, 08:55 PM~14346611
> *WOW!!! THAT LOOKS SHE LOOKS AWESOME ERIC, I'M JEALOUS.......
> THANKS RY, GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE BRO.
> *


WILL DO!! YOUR SECRETARY ISNT GOING TO PUT ME ON HOLD IS SHE?? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 30 2009, 10:14 PM~14347550
> *I HEAR NOR CAL JUST GOT A A TOPNOTCH 58 RAG FROM A CERTAIN TOPNOTCH CAR CLUB :0  :0
> 
> LOOK OUT NOR CAL.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 1 2009, 08:49 PM~14357721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: WOW :wow:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jul 1 2009, 07:21 PM~14358103
> *:wow: WOW :wow:
> *


X2


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jul 1 2009, 10:16 PM~14358610
> *X2
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 1 2009, 08:49 PM~14357721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the name of this color?


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

Aegean Torquoise


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

gonna pop these on ..need to be painted..


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 1 2009, 08:49 PM~14357721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anybody know whats wrong with this picture? :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 2 2009, 03:57 PM~14366014
> *anybody know whats wrong with this picture? :biggrin:
> *


WHICH ONE? IS THAT YOU'RE MISSING ALL THE CHROME ON THE CAR? :biggrin: 


OR THE 59 HUBCAPS ARE BARE?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Jul 2 2009, 02:55 PM~14364926
> *whats the name of this color?
> *


i think it is called effen sick :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 2 2009, 05:02 PM~14366055
> *WHICH ONE? IS THAT YOU'RE MISSING ALL THE CHROME ON THE CAR?  :biggrin:
> OR THE 59 HUBCAPS ARE BARE?
> *


yea.59 wheel covers...
chromes goin on all this week and next


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 2 2009, 09:39 PM~14369076
> *yea.59 wheel covers...
> chromes goin on all this week and next
> *


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 1 2009, 12:31 AM~14058906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 3 2009, 09:05 AM~14372382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> The engine is almost ready to start. I'll be the first to admit that I'm not too good with engine work. I hope it turns out OK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 3 2009, 10:58 AM~14372325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

i snagged these from some other topics :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hopefully I did the '58 proud. Thanks for lettin' me share here.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 4 2009, 07:57 AM~14378823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 4 2009, 07:57 AM~14378823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass! lovin the color


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 3 2009, 08:40 PM~14376673
> *i snagged these from some other topics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MAN THOSE ARE SOME VERY WHITE WALLS :cheesy: THAT RAG IS SICK, BUT I'M JUST NOT DIGGING THE COLOR, THAT BLUE JUST DOESN'T LOOK GOOD ON EIGHT IMO..... THERE'S NOTHING LIKE AN O.G COLORED 58.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 4 2009, 10:30 AM~14379603
> *MAN THOSE ARE SOME VERY WHITE WALLS  :cheesy:  THAT RAG IS SICK, BUT I'M JUST NOT DIGGING THE COLOR, THAT BLUE JUST DOESN'T LOOK GOOD ON EIGHT IMO..... THERE'S NOTHING LIKE AN O.G COLORED 58.
> *


ya my girl said the same thing, the blue jus doesn look at home on it. and is it me or does it have an extra molding under the spear on the fender?


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 4 2009, 07:57 AM~14378823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice job :0


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

got to start gettin this ready


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 4 2009, 11:01 AM~14380124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! 58 POWER SEAT IS AS RARE AS IT GETS.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 4 2009, 03:15 PM~14380206
> *WOW!!! 58 POWER SEAT IS AS RARE AS IT GETS.
> *


  The price of keeping it real... :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 4 2009, 12:15 PM~14380206
> *WOW!!! 58 POWER SEAT IS AS RARE AS IT GETS.
> *


there should be no shortage of fact. options on this one


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 4 2009, 02:47 PM~14380932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow you sure do some amazing work. its almost like its a different car :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 4 2009, 02:09 PM~14381042
> *wow you sure do some amazing work. its almost like its a different car  :biggrin:
> *


ALL I DID IS WAX IT.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gazelle_@May 2 2009, 09:11 PM~13767349
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MAN IF I HAD THIS IN MY GARAGE ILL NEVA LEAVE!


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 4 2009, 05:52 PM~14381524
> *ALL I DID IS WAX IT.
> *


Damn,what kind of wax did you use I need to buy some :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 4 2009, 04:52 PM~14381524
> *ALL I DID IS WAX IT.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :wave:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## stockoptions (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jul 4 2009, 06:23 PM~14381828
> *Damn,what kind of wax did you use I need to buy some :biggrin:
> *


ya me too hell of alot cheaper than the way im going lol :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Jul 4 2009, 05:47 PM~14380932-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful cutter car


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Jul 4 2009, 12:15 PM~14380206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You Got one of this yet?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Jul 4 2009, 04:52 PM~14381524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C L R and some Pixie Dust :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jul 5 2009, 03:46 PM~14386122
> *Yes Sir!
> You Got one of this yet?
> 
> ...


non smoker here :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Jul 4 2009, 06:09 PM~14381981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: SAM KNOWS WHATS UP.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

man what page is the color codes cant find it :angry:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

any pics of Perfect Score?


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

theres pics of it somewhere in here


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i dont feel like goin through 241 pages


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Jul 4 2009, 05:47 PM~14380932-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

bad bad bad bad :worship: my fav 58


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jul 6 2009, 08:38 PM~14397737
> *bad bad bad bad :worship:  my fav 58
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that is a pretty daym sick photo :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

I smell money


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 6 2009, 10:15 PM~14398906
> *I smell money
> *


LOTS OF IT TOO!! :yes:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jul 6 2009, 06:38 PM~14397737
> *bad bad bad bad :worship:  my fav 58
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kingofdahill88 (Apr 15, 2009)

hey anybody on here know where i can get the trim for the ends on the visor


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 6 2009, 11:09 AM~14392695
> *man  what  page  is  the  color  codes  cant  find it  :angry:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jul 6 2009, 08:38 PM~14397737
> *bad bad bad bad :worship:  my fav 58
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jul 6 2009, 08:38 PM~14397737
> *bad bad bad bad :worship:  my fav 58
> 
> 
> ...



dont get me wrong, i love the single color 58s, but they get really badass when they go the extra mile and get patterned and pinstriped out. :worship:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 7 2009, 07:35 PM~14406463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thx homie i went through all the pages yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 8 2009, 07:55 AM~14410676
> *thx  homie  i went  through all  the  pages  yesterday  :biggrin:
> *


lol it was bout 10 pages back i think


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

cell phone pics, didn expect to run into a car show :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

waitin on plating,polishing,and powder-coat


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 8 2009, 04:57 PM~14415628
> *cell phone pics, didn expect to run into a car show  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


anybody know if the brake booster is supposed to be black,or like this?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 8 2009, 07:11 PM~14416843
> *anybody know if the brake booster is supposed to be black,or like this?
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jul 8 2009, 09:18 PM~14418452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

How about an OG tripower levelair AC car?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 8 2009, 09:21 PM~14418503
> *:wave:
> *


BIG Ry WASSAPENIN man! whats with the new avatar?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jul 8 2009, 09:21 PM~14418506
> *How about an OG tripower levelair AC car?
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that car in SB. Effen sick!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 8 2009, 07:10 PM~14416830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jul 8 2009, 09:48 PM~14418893
> *I saw that car in SB.  Effen sick!
> *


is it conv.?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 8 2009, 04:57 PM~14415628
> *cell phone pics, didn expect to run into a car show  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol gotta cover the front plate too if your gonna cover the back :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 8 2009, 11:50 PM~14420310
> *is it conv.?
> *


yes the homie joes 58 rag


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Jul 8 2009, 09:48 PM~14418893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the same car, this one was Rio Red OG tripower levelair AC car.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jul 8 2009, 09:22 PM~14418519
> *BIG Ry WASSAPENIN man! whats with the new avatar?
> *


HOW YOU BEEN SAM?? THATS JUST MY OLD 36 FORD KUSTOM. I SOLD IT ABOUT A YEAR AND A HALF AGO BUT FOUND SOME PICS SO I SLAPPED ONE UP :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 8 2009, 11:52 PM~14420321
> *lol gotta cover the front plate too if your gonna cover the back  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: thanks i missed that one


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 8 2009, 11:50 PM~14420310
> *is it conv.?
> *



YUP! flawless car


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 9 2009, 12:35 AM~14420540
> *yes the homie joes 58 rag
> 
> 
> ...



I like the color :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jul 9 2009, 07:13 PM~14428511
> *I like the color  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 8 2009, 11:35 PM~14420540
> *yes the homie joes 58 rag
> 
> 
> ...


JOE'S 58 IS THE DEFINITION OF PERFECTION!!!

HERE'S A PIC OF ME AND JOE THROWING DOWN SOME 58 TALK......... NAW HONESTLY HE WAS LAUGHING AT MY CAR.  :biggrin:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

What's up Pete.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Jul 10 2009, 10:17 AM~14433810
> *What's up  Pete.
> *


ima need pics of ur avitar i wanna see more


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 9 2009, 11:07 PM~14431003
> *JOE'S 58 IS THE DEFINITION OF PERFECTION!!!
> 
> HERE'S A PIC OF ME AND JOE THROWING DOWN SOME 58 TALK......... NAW HONESTLY HE WAS LAUGHING AT MY CAR.   :biggrin:
> ...


 :wave: GATES!!


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 9 2009, 11:07 PM~14431003
> *JOE'S 58 IS THE DEFINITION OF PERFECTION!!!
> 
> HERE'S A PIC OF ME AND JOE THROWING DOWN SOME 58 TALK......... NAW HONESTLY HE WAS LAUGHING AT MY CAR.   :biggrin:
> ...



:scrutinize:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)




----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey pete. nice to see you posting on Chevytalk. 

Those people would love to see a few pics of your ride, hell they would love to see everyone's from here because those are some nice rides.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jul 11 2009, 06:47 AM~14442038
> *Hey pete. nice to see you posting on Chevytalk.
> 
> Those people would love to see a few pics of your ride, hell they would love to see everyone's from here because those are some nice rides.
> *


THANKS BRO, IVE BEEN ON THERE FOR A WHILE NOW, I RARELY POST, BUT I'VE ALWAYS LIKED THE FORUM, THERE ARE SOME VERY VERY KNOWLEDGE GUYS ON THERE.

I'M SHY OR ELSE I'DE POST PICS ON THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 11 2009, 10:27 AM~14442454
> *THANKS BRO, IVE BEEN ON THERE FOR A WHILE NOW, I RARELY POST, BUT I'VE ALWAYS LIKED THE FORUM, THERE ARE SOME VERY VERY KNOWLEDGE GUYS ON THERE.
> 
> I'M SHY OR ELSE I'DE POST PICS ON THERE. :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 11 2009, 09:27 AM~14442454
> *THANKS BRO, IVE BEEN ON THERE FOR A WHILE NOW, I RARELY POST, BUT I'VE ALWAYS LIKED THE FORUM, THERE ARE SOME VERY VERY KNOWLEDGE GUYS ON THERE.
> 
> I'M SHY OR ELSE I'DE POST PICS ON THERE. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 11 2009, 11:31 AM~14443321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Daymn Supershow?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 11 2009, 09:27 AM~14442454
> *THANKS BRO, IVE BEEN ON THERE FOR A WHILE NOW, I RARELY POST, BUT I'VE ALWAYS LIKED THE FORUM, THERE ARE SOME VERY VERY KNOWLEDGE GUYS ON THERE.
> 
> I'M SHY OR ELSE I'DE POST PICS ON THERE. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Jul 11 2009, 10:06 AM~14443108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 11 2009, 12:31 PM~14443321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn,enough with the pictures your making us sick already :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## stockoptions (Jun 10, 2009)

nice progress picks :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stockoptions_@Jul 13 2009, 12:54 AM~14454578
> *nice progress picks :biggrin:
> *


Whats new brother?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 13 2009, 04:42 AM~14455371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey gang. I am thinking about running 13 inch Supremes on my 58. Will they fit and still be able to use the cruisers?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jul 13 2009, 05:39 PM~14461805
> *Hey gang. I am thinking about running 13 inch Supremes on my 58. Will they fit and still be able to use the cruisers?
> *


stock rearend?with cruisers prolly not. but i think it depends on the whell off set


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

dont think ive ever seen a 58 three wheel. that is a awesome pic


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jul 13 2009, 04:39 PM~14461805
> *Hey gang. I am thinking about running 13 inch Supremes on my 58. Will they fit and still be able to use the cruisers?
> *


YOU'LL NEED TO SHORTEN YOUR REAREND.


----------



## stockoptions (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jul 13 2009, 09:37 AM~14456637
> *Whats new brother?
> *


not much just working away on the rag .....u?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala+Jul 13 2009, 08:39 PM~14461805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not an option. If I go 14x6's then what offset would i need?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 13 2009, 07:49 PM~14461267
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Big Dwight knows how to make a California U-turn. :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jul 14 2009, 04:11 AM~14466807
> *Not an option. If I go 14x6's then what offset would i need?
> *


DON'T KNOW, BUT FROM WHAT I'VE HEARD NOT EVEN X6's WILL FIT, YOU'LL NEED TO RUN 5.5's.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 14 2009, 06:58 PM~14473541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice  more pics?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 14 2009, 03:58 PM~14473541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

THAT'S HOW I NEED MY EIGHT TO LAY.........


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 14 2009, 02:58 PM~14473541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...that's bad ass


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Oldtimer_@Jul 14 2009, 05:31 PM~14473898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone know who's car that is? I took the pic last year at the Traffic Upland Show.


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 14 2009, 04:58 PM~14473541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that car is from nor cal and an og level air car


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Jul 14 2009, 08:18 PM~14476116
> *that car is from nor cal and an og level air car
> *


 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

From another Thread...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 14 2009, 04:58 PM~14473541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any under the hood pics?


----------



## BLUE'S 86 (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 8 2009, 11:21 PM~12947177
> *Yup that car is Baaaaad
> (repost pic)
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0BY FAR MY FAV 58


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 14 2009, 04:58 PM~14473541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jul 14 2009, 10:31 PM~14477352
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it! Can I just start a tab with you? I'm gunna put your kids through college for gods sake :0


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jul 14 2009, 07:31 PM~14477352
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jul 15 2009, 08:21 AM~14480481
> *Damn it! Can I just start a tab with you? I'm gunna put your kids through college for gods sake :0
> *


 :roflmao: 
they still in grade school.....you got a long way to go! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 14 2009, 05:58 PM~14473541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass pic!!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 14 2009, 04:58 PM~14473541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks mean


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jul 14 2009, 08:31 PM~14477352
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 THAT'S A NICE PIGGY BANK YOU HAVE THERE HESS. :cheesy:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 14 2009, 05:50 PM~14474089
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> THAT'S HOW I NEED MY EIGHT TO LAY.........
> *


too bad u scared of the torch hno:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Can some one post up a close up pic of Auntronic Eye for a '58?

Thanks, X


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Oldtimer_@Jul 14 2009, 05:31 PM~14473898
> *nice    more pics?
> *





goodguys back in 07


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Jul 15 2009, 04:37 PM~14486106
> *too bad u scared of the torch hno:
> *


TORCH? DAMN YOU NEED UP UPGRADE TO A PLASMA OR HOLE SAWS TIJUAS, YOU'RE LIVING IN THE STONE AGE. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 15 2009, 08:38 PM~14488704
> *TORCH? DAMN YOU NEED UP UPGRADE TO A PLASMA OR HOLE SAWS TIJUAS, YOU'RE LIVING IN THE STONE AGE.  :biggrin:
> *



I went through this whole topic, and didn't see any pics of your 58??   

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=447787&st=200


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 15 2009, 09:03 PM~14488930
> *I went through this whole topic, and didn't see any pics of your 58??
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=447787&st=200
> *


YOU'RE NOT AS FUNNY AS RAGTOPPETE BRANDON, DON'T STEAL HIS MATERIAL.... GO BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARDS AND COME BACK.  :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 15 2009, 10:26 PM~14489156
> *YOU'RE NOT AS FUNNY AS RAGTOPPETE BRANDON, DON'T STEAL HIS MATERIAL.... GO BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARDS AND COME BACK.    :biggrin:
> *



:0 ....... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Jul 15 2009, 09:26 PM~14489156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, RTP, just don't give a F, and has no limits :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 15 2009, 09:26 PM~14489156
> *YOU'RE NOT AS FUNNY AS RAGTOPPETE BRANDON, DON'T STEAL HIS MATERIAL.... GO BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARDS AND COME BACK.    :biggrin:
> *



BTW, Nice list of SOLD cars in your signature :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 16 2009, 01:03 AM~14488930
> *I went through this whole topic, and didn't see any pics of your 58??
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=447787&st=200
> *


:rofl:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 16 2009, 03:15 AM~14489906
> *BTW, Nice list of SOLD cars in your signature :uh:
> *


Rippin' Ass! You stank! Now move on!


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 15 2009, 09:38 PM~14488704
> *TORCH? DAMN YOU NEED UP UPGRADE TO A PLASMA OR HOLE SAWS TIJUAS, YOU'RE LIVING IN THE STONE AGE.  :biggrin:
> *


u know what i meant fucker :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 14 2009, 04:58 PM~14473541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 16 2009, 12:14 AM~14489897
> *No, RTP, just don't give a F, and has no limits :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 15 2009, 04:58 PM~14485768
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  THAT'S A NICE PIGGY BANK YOU HAVE THERE HESS.  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks! but I'd trade ALL my shit for your Ragsta. Thats the real Piggy bank there! :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jul 16 2009, 06:28 PM~14497727
> *Thanks! but I'd trade ALL my shit for your Ragsta.  Thats the real Piggy bank there! :biggrin:
> *


I COULD ONLY IMAGINE THE STUFF YOU HAVE HIDDEN AWAY HESS, I MIGHT JUST TAKE THAT TRADE, YOU PROBABLY TRAIL ANDY BY ONLY A FEW NOS PARTS.


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TOOK HER OUT FOR A SPIN YESTERDAY. uffin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 14 2009, 04:50 PM~14473457
> *DON'T KNOW, BUT FROM WHAT I'VE HEARD NOT EVEN X6's WILL FIT, YOU'LL NEED TO RUN 5.5's.
> *



my 5.5's even rub a little when I go around corners hard. :uh:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 19 2009, 12:01 PM~14517509
> *TOOK HER OUT FOR A SPIN YESTERDAY. uffin:
> 
> 
> ...



I went back to the OG wheels too. Drives much better on the freeway too :biggrin: You got a nice sound system in that mofo?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

On OG's :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Jul 19 2009, 11:53 AM~14517754-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

NOW I REMEMBER WHY I HATE YOU MIKE!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jul 19 2009, 01:58 PM~14517783
> *On OG's   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 14 2009, 07:50 PM~14473457
> *DON'T KNOW, BUT FROM WHAT I'VE HEARD NOT EVEN X6's WILL FIT, YOU'LL NEED TO RUN 5.5's.
> *


Did you guys notice I was refering to Supreme's not spokes? I can see how spokes would be harder to run but the good ole Supremes dont need adaptors and have different offsets as well as reverses. I sure wish I could get a good answer somehow. I cant afford to buy rims that I cant use.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jul 19 2009, 12:54 PM~14518131
> *Did you guys notice I was refering to Supreme's not spokes? I can see how spokes would be harder to run but the good ole Supremes dont need adaptors and have different offsets as well as reverses. I sure wish I could get a good answer somehow. I cant afford to buy rims that I cant use.
> *


SUPREMES WILL FIT.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 19 2009, 10:01 AM~14517509
> *TOOK HER OUT FOR A SPIN YESTERDAY. uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good as always Pete :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 19 2009, 01:08 PM~14517838
> *REALLY? MINE NEVER RUBBED......
> IT DOES DRIVE NICE ON STOCKS.
> 
> ...


:0  Yeah it had a bad ass system. Rocks the whole damn block and the best part is you can't even tell it has a system in it.


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

i took this pics at a car show in pomona wow thats the fisrt time i felted in love with a 58


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec+Jul 19 2009, 01:46 PM~14518358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 19 2009, 12:01 PM~14517509
> *TOOK HER OUT FOR A SPIN YESTERDAY. uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE GATES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jul 19 2009, 12:58 PM~14517783
> *On OG's  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REAL GOOD MIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jul 19 2009, 12:58 PM~14517783
> *On OG's  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


love this pic.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 19 2009, 12:01 PM~14517509
> *TOOK HER OUT FOR A SPIN YESTERDAY. uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


never can get enough of this 8...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 18 2009, 04:49 PM~14513250
> *I COULD ONLY IMAGINE THE STUFF YOU HAVE HIDDEN AWAY HESS, I MIGHT JUST TAKE THAT TRADE, YOU PROBABLY TRAIL ANDY BY ONLY A FEW NOS PARTS.
> *


Just a few


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

LOL Just a FEW THOUSAND!!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Jul 19 2009, 12:01 PM~14517509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what we say about your soon to be the 58 Killa outthere! *
¢58*


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

It was a lot of work and a pain to get the carbs tuned in... But finally got it running good. Got to take care of a few minor cosmetic things but I was itching to drive it and have been for the last month with no problems. I've been to a few shows out of town, 80 plus miles to get there and the car ran like a champ... :biggrin: :biggrin: also saturday, went to the Brighton Ski resort Car show with a Base Elevation of 8750 feet and it was going up those hills like nothing...glass packs popping off on the way back down...


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 19 2009, 04:59 PM~14518164
> *SUPREMES WILL FIT.
> *


So just regular 14x6 Supremes with a 2.65 back space will work?

Thanks guys for the help?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Jul 20 2009, 01:15 PM~14527433-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: NOW I REMEMBER WHY I DON'T LIKE YOU.......


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jul 20 2009, 03:31 PM~14528265
> *It was a lot of work and a pain to get the carbs tuned in... But finally got it running good.  Got to take care of a few minor cosmetic things but I was itching to drive it and have been for the last month with no problems.  I've been to a few shows out of town, 80 plus miles to get there and the car ran like a champ... :biggrin:  :biggrin: also saturday, went to the Brighton Ski resort Car show with a Base Elevation of 8750 feet and it was going up those hills like nothing...glass packs popping off on the way back down...
> *


thats what its all about!!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jul 20 2009, 03:22 PM~14528163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN IT!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 20 2009, 04:26 PM~14529772
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN IT!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT'S UP BIG GUY?


FUTURE 58 OWNER.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Jul 20 2009, 05:14 PM~14529578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The next Generation brother


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

WATUP WILL? hows it going man, long time no see you in here


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: locorider, Chevyhound


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 20 2009, 07:27 PM~14531254
> *WHAT'S UP BIG GUY?
> FUTURE 58 OWNER.
> 
> ...


WHATS UP BIG PETE (GATES) HE LOOKS LIKE HE APPROVES OF THE RIDE, LOL :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jul 20 2009, 10:11 PM~14533635
> *YES SIR I concur
> :angry:  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> ...


NOT MUCH SAM. HEAT IS KICKING MY ASS OUT HERE, RUTHLESS!! 118 SATURDAY, WTF!!! :around:


----------



## 1SICK87 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jul 20 2009, 03:20 PM~14528138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 20 2009, 06:27 PM~14531254
> *WHAT'S UP BIG GUY?
> FUTURE 58 OWNER.
> 
> ...


Nice Pic.  :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 20 2009, 10:56 PM~14534059
> *NOT MUCH SAM. HEAT IS KICKING MY ASS OUT HERE, RUTHLESS!! 118 SATURDAY, WTF!!! :around:
> *


    :wow: :loco:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Jul 20 2009, 09:55 PM~14534048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS CHIVO


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 20 2009, 07:27 PM~14531254
> *WHAT'S UP BIG GUY?
> FUTURE 58 OWNER.
> 
> ...


you got a kid dude?, lol never mind i read the post above :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jul 20 2009, 03:20 PM~14528138
> *
> 
> 
> ...



daaaammm!!! that looks nice!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Jul 21 2009, 07:36 PM~14544439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Jul 20 2009, 05:14 PM~14529578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jul 21 2009, 08:52 PM~14545345
> *Thanks Guys :thumbsup:
> *


58 HATER CREW!!! :h5:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

FIFTY-H8r CREW IN FULL EFFECT

:guns:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jul 21 2009, 12:36 PM~14539193
> *      :wow:  :loco:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 21 2009, 07:22 PM~14543534
> *HAHA, HE DOES APPROVE.... HE ALMOST RIPPED MY LITTER BAG OFF THAT DAY.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  THAT'S MY LITTLE NEPHEW DANIEL.
> 
> THANKS CHIVO
> *


LET THE KID HAVE FUN GATES!! YOU HAVE DOZENS MORE, NOS OF COURSE :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 19 2009, 11:01 AM~14517509
> *TOOK HER OUT FOR A SPIN YESTERDAY. uffin:
> 
> 
> ...



KING OF KERN


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

NICE 8 
:wow: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-Chevy-...ed#ht_500wt_961 :wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 22 2009, 03:28 PM~14552284
> *NICE 8
> :wow:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

PETE! :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CHEVY-1958-...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jul 20 2009, 03:22 PM~14528163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. :thumbsup: W motors are where its at.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Jul 20 2009, 12:13 PM~14518844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit :worship:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jul 22 2009, 09:49 PM~14556302
> *Looks great.  :thumbsup: W motors are where its at.
> *


Thank you sir :cheesy:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: locorider, low1, specspec

Watup fellas... :wave:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jul 23 2009, 08:58 PM~14557494
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: locorider, low1, specspec
> 
> ...


58's looking awesome mayne :wave:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jul 22 2009, 10:58 PM~14557494
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: locorider, low1, specspec
> 
> ...


What's up Sam...that make over looks bad ass


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jul 23 2009, 09:41 AM~14559548
> *What's up Sam...that make over looks bad ass
> *


thanks man :cheesy:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jul 23 2009, 01:00 AM~14557496
> *58's looking awesome mayne :wave:
> *


thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jul 22 2009, 08:59 PM~14555630
> *PETE!  :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CHEVY-1958-...sQ5fAccessories
> *


 :0


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jul 22 2009, 09:49 PM~14556302
> *Looks great.  :thumbsup: W motors are where its at.
> *


very very very nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

GM ads never show a car with side mirrors?


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 24 2009, 02:19 AM~14567259
> *GM ads never show a car with side mirrors?
> *


I guess the artists thought they were optional :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 19 2009, 12:01 PM~14517509
> *TOOK HER OUT FOR A SPIN YESTERDAY. uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


*
must be nice to have DEEP POCKETS... :uh: :angry: *


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jul 24 2009, 03:40 AM~14567956
> *I guess the artists thought they were optional  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i've seen alot of photos too,and none of them had side mirors


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jul 24 2009, 03:40 AM~14567956
> *I guess the artists thought they were optional  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


they were a dealer installed option.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Jul 24 2009, 07:03 AM~14568762
> *
> must be nice to have DEEP POCKETS... :uh:  :angry:
> *


YOU WOULD KNOW BIG DOG.  

WHAT'S UP MAN?


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

This one is for sale, He wants $30,000.00 for it, thats probably why its still for sale. But I can tell you it is the nicest *project 58 rag* you are going to find . If you are serious pm me for #


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

NEW AD For Chevy


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 24 2009, 02:23 PM~14572527
> *YOU WOULD KNOW BIG DOG.
> 
> WHAT'S UP MAN?
> *



:wave:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 25 2009, 12:09 AM~14577042
> *
> 
> 
> ...



crazy mad sick


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete+Jul 24 2009, 09:48 PM~14576560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 24 2009, 10:09 PM~14577042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jul 24 2009, 07:09 PM~14574941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im saving that pic


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 25 2009, 12:09 AM~14577042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 25 2009, 11:44 AM~14579104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


super clean


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 25 2009, 11:44 AM~14579104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like how well you finish out your trunks. Rich's 59 was crazy. John has my 58 right now and is doing the same thing to the trunk. It will look as nice as the outside in a couple more weeks


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jul 26 2009, 09:34 AM~14584676
> *I like how well you finish out your trunks.  Rich's 59 was crazy.  John has my 58 right now and is doing the same thing to the trunk.  It will look as nice as the outside in a couple more weeks
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jul 26 2009, 09:34 AM~14584676
> *I like how well you finish out your trunks.  Rich's 59 was crazy.  John has my 58 right now and is doing the same thing to the trunk.  It will look as nice as the outside in a couple more weeks
> *











heres the trunk your talkin about... :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 26 2009, 03:13 PM~14586549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man your painter is the best I've ever seen.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 26 2009, 02:13 PM~14586209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 found a new goal for my trunk


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 23 2009, 01:48 PM~14561751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, 58 gets all the women


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jul 26 2009, 03:29 PM~14586628
> *Man your painter is the best I've ever seen.
> *











heres a tre we did...


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jul 26 2009, 03:29 PM~14586628
> *Man your painter is the best I've ever seen.
> *


yea..he's bomb


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Super clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 26 2009, 02:22 PM~14586256
> *:0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Ryan? Been playing phone tag... I'll hit you up this week.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jul 27 2009, 02:33 AM~14587989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2! :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

THIS VERY VERY NICE ACCESSORY COMPLIMENTS MY EIGHT VERY NICE. :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 26 2009, 08:59 PM~14589250
> *THIS VERY VERY NICE ACCESSORY COMPLIMENTS MY EIGHT VERY NICE.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Like I said before*....IT WAS NICE KNOWING YOU**.... *:uh: :uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jul 26 2009, 07:27 PM~14588363
> *Sup Ryan?  Been playing phone tag...  I'll hit you up this week.
> *


NOT MUCH MAN, HOW YOU DOING BROTHER?? CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR 8 WITH THE TRUNK "TOUCHED UP"!! TALK WITH YOU THIS WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 26 2009, 08:59 PM~14589250
> *THIS VERY VERY NICE ACCESSORY COMPLIMENTS MY EIGHT VERY NICE.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ARENT THOSE ACCESSORIES MEANT TO BE USED IN THE BACK SEAT?? :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete+Jul 26 2009, 08:13 PM~14589381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 26 2009, 08:59 PM~14589250
> *THIS VERY VERY NICE ACCESSORY COMPLIMENTS MY EIGHT VERY NICE.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


take a pic with the top down :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

took in another stepchild this weekend


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 27 2009, 02:35 PM~14595773
> *took in another stepchild this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 27 2009, 03:32 PM~14595721
> *take a pic with the top down :biggrin:
> *


the car or the girl or both


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 24 2009, 05:43 PM~14572751
> *This one is for sale, He wants $30,000.00 for it, thats probably why its still for sale. But I can tell you it is the nicest project 58 rag you are going to find . If you are serious pm me for #
> 
> 
> ...


Watch out cause Gates will swoop.... :ugh:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 27 2009, 01:16 PM~14594812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that white one is sweet!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 27 2009, 08:31 PM~14599307
> *Watch out cause Gates will swoop.... :ugh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 27 2009, 07:31 PM~14599307
> *Watch out cause Gates will swoop.... :ugh:
> *


I would scoop up this car, but It would just sit there.... $30k to buy, $50k+ to restore. I don't have resto $$.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 27 2009, 09:26 PM~14600867
> *I would scoop up this car, but It would just sit there.... $30k to buy, $50k+ to restore. I don't have resto $$.....
> *



CUZ YOU HAVE THE 80 G'Z TO SKIP THE RESTO PROCESS


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 27 2009, 10:32 PM~14601645
> *CUZ YOU HAVE THE 80 G'Z TO SKIP THE RESTO PROCESS
> *


 :uh: THAT'S A BIG NEGATIVE MR 409......


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Jul 28 2009, 01:26 AM~14600867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 26 2009, 08:59 PM~14589250
> *THIS VERY VERY NICE ACCESSORY COMPLIMENTS MY EIGHT VERY NICE.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man get the car out of the way!! :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 27 2009, 04:59 PM~14589250
> *THIS VERY VERY NICE ACCESSORY COMPLIMENTS MY EIGHT VERY NICE.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


when are you gona juice this shit mang?? :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jul 28 2009, 11:53 PM~14612697
> *when are you gona juice this shit mang??  :wave:  :cheesy:
> *


 He is SCARED.... :angry:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Jul 29 2009, 06:21 AM~14613964
> *He is SCARED.... :angry:
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:burn: :around:  :wow: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Jul 29 2009, 03:21 PM~14619204
> *:burn:  :around:    :wow:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats cool!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1+Jul 28 2009, 10:53 PM~14612697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 22 2006, 09:50 AM~5472933
> *One more  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 29 2009, 03:35 PM~14619386
> *Now thats cool!!!
> *



Orale  :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Jul 29 2009, 04:21 PM~14619204
> *:burn:  :around:    :wow:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


wow, i wonder whats the history on that car


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

gots some chrome back this week...


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 29 2009, 07:43 PM~14619471
> *I would love to have a lifted 58 rag, I just cant do it to this 105k mile original car..... someone buy it and ill build one badass 58 rag out of that project that's on here a few pages back, I won't hold back on that one.
> Or my homie RTP will talk me into it......
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


How much?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 29 2009, 08:09 PM~14622003
> *How much?
> *


damn sheen i was wondering when you was going to get in the 58 game!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 24 2009, 01:43 PM~14572751
> *This one is for sale, He wants $30,000.00 for it, thats probably why its still for sale. But I can tell you it is the nicest project 58 rag you are going to find . If you are serious pm me for #
> 
> 
> ...


HMMM :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 29 2009, 08:46 PM~14621753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 29 2009, 11:34 PM~14622237
> *damn sheen i was wondering when you was going to get in the 58 game!
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@Jul 29 2009, 10:15 PM~14623425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## PORKY SD (Jun 23, 2009)

> :burn: :around:  :wow: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> > :burn: :around:  :wow: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## blk-on-blk-64 (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@Jul 29 2009, 10:15 PM~14623425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got anymore pic of this car.. is that color dobe biege or white cant really see the color real good thanks..


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Jul 26 2009, 09:13 PM~14589381
> *Like I said before....IT WAS NICE KNOWING YOU.... :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0 SHE PLANNING A HIT ON YOU :cheesy:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 31 2009, 02:14 AM~14635803
> *:0 SHE PLANNING A HIT ON YOU  :cheesy:
> *




hno: hno: :dunno: :dunno: ..... :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 29 2009, 08:39 PM~14622286
> *HMMM :biggrin:
> *


You dont need to pm me you already know were it is :biggrin:


----------



## el barril (Mar 6, 2008)

i seen a wagon like that in ivanhoe cali


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 29 2009, 07:46 PM~14621753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice but ur missing something...


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 31 2009, 08:34 PM~14643244
> *looks nice but ur missing something...
> 
> 
> *


jus mockin it up...its all comin off again


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 31 2009, 09:28 PM~14643731
> *jus mockin it up...its all comin off again
> *


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

I know its not an impala but its the one and only Delpala :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Update see more in my build topic


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jul 31 2009, 06:01 PM~14642448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Aug 1 2009, 12:10 PM~14646493
> *I know its not an impala but its the one and only Delpala  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Update see more in my build topic
> ...


Damn,nice work those pitchforks make the car look a whole lot better wish i had some :thumbsup:


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

Got a 58 stainless steel gas tank if anyone needs one. Includes tank, sending unit, filler neck and straps. $550 OBO.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

SOME RANDOM PIC'S.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 1 2009, 08:51 PM~14649338
> *SOME RANDOM PIC'S.
> 
> 
> ...


GATES!!!! TORTURING US "POOR FOLKS" WITH THEM PICS OF THAT BAAAAAD 8!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 1 2009, 08:51 PM~14649338
> *SOME RANDOM PIC'S.
> 
> 
> ...


nice wheels


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Aug 1 2009, 08:33 PM~14649639
> *nice wheels
> *


 :uh: THANKS, I STOLE THEM FROM SOME DUDE.........


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Aug 1 2009, 09:33 PM~14649639
> *nice wheels
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i thought they looked familiar


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 1 2009, 08:51 PM~14649338
> *SOME RANDOM PIC'S.
> 
> 
> ...


wish i had nice rag top to show off  looks good man


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 2 2009, 10:01 AM~14652052
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  i thought they looked familiar
> *


YOU KNOW IM A NICE GUY, EVERYTIME "AUGIE DOGGIE" COMES TO MY HOUSE HE BUYS ALL MY STUFF I DONT WANT TO SELL, BUT I HOOK HIM UP, BASTARD!!!


> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 2 2009, 10:02 AM~14652055
> *wish i had nice rag top to show off    looks good man
> *


POST THE H/T.


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 2 2009, 12:31 PM~14652454
> *YOU KNOW IM A NICE GUY, EVERYTIME "AUGIE DOGGIE" COMES TO MY HOUSE HE BUYS ALL MY STUFF I DONT WANT TO SELL, BUT I HOOK HIM UP, BASTARD!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: with a homies discount!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Aug 2 2009, 03:31 PM~14653717
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: with a homies discount!!!
> *


 :uh: NOW I REMEMBER WHY I HATE YOU!!! :uh: :angry:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 2 2009, 05:07 PM~14654315
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 2 2009, 06:03 PM~14654283
> *:uh: NOW I REMEMBER WHY I HATE YOU!!!  :uh:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Aug 2 2009, 06:46 PM~14655150
> *:biggrin:
> *


MY GOOD HOMIES ALWAYS GET THE HOOK UPS.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 2 2009, 08:20 PM~14655439
> *MY GOOD HOMIES ALWAYS GET THE HOOK UPS.
> *


 :0


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Aug 2 2009, 08:35 PM~14656169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE WAY A QUALITY CAR IS BUILT, PIECE BY PIECE........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 2 2009, 09:41 PM~14656236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

:0 Hey Sheen, whats the "8 Ragg" in your signature all about? :0


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Sam!! Nice halo's  or is this yours? unless you painted your back seat speaker???


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

heres 1 i did while bak on ms paint


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen+Aug 3 2009, 07:15 AM~14658388-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   



> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Aug 3 2009, 10:08 AM~14659815
> *Sam!! Nice halo's  or is this yours? unless you painted your back seat speaker???
> *


WELCOME TO THE 58 RAG CLUB SHEEN. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 2 2009, 12:31 PM~14652454
> *YOU KNOW IM A NICE GUY, EVERYTIME "AUGIE DOGGIE" COMES TO MY HOUSE HE BUYS ALL MY STUFF I DONT WANT TO SELL, BUT I HOOK HIM UP, BASTARD!!!
> POST THE H/T.
> *


 :no: it is not worthy


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 3 2009, 05:49 PM~14663377
> *GLAD IT ALL WORKED OUT FOR YOU GUYS.
> 
> WELCOME TO THE 58 RAG CLUB SHEEN.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Wait a minute. Sheen? Sam? You didn't!! Whats going on here? :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Aug 3 2009, 05:58 PM~14664670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> nice caR SHEEN SEEN IT ON SUNDAY CONGRATS :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> > nice caR SHEEN SEEN IT ON SUNDAY CONGRATS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> AND IT IS CONFIRMED BY MR POPULAR HIMSELF "SMILEY"...... :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 3 2009, 09:33 PM~14665918
> *AND IT IS CONFIRMED BY MR POPULAR HIMSELF "SMILEY"......  :biggrin:
> WHAT'S UP BIG DIG? WHEN YOU GONNA COME UP IN HERE WITH SOME PICS OF THAT NICE "STASH" YOU SHOWED ME AT YOUR SHOW LAST TIME?  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: TO HOT UP THERE DOGG I MIGHT MELT


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Jul 26 2009, 07:27 PM~14588368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG+Aug 3 2009, 07:45 PM~14665251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: 
:cheesy:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 3 2009, 08:20 PM~14665725
> *IT'S A A 58 IMPALA MAN, OF COURSE IT'S WORTH IT!!! :angry:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Aug 3 2009, 08:11 PM~14666486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: locorider, specspec
:wave:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Aug 3 2009, 09:11 PM~14666486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn,you sold it.Your homie happy with the decals?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 3 2009, 07:49 PM~14663377
> *GLAD IT ALL WORKED OUT FOR YOU GUYS.
> 
> WELCOME TO THE 58 RAG CLUB SHEEN.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Jesus like the 58 :roflmao:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 4 2009, 02:47 PM~14673612
> *Jesus like the 58 :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


haha looks like he likes starbucks!!!


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Sheen! thats a great pic!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 4 2009, 02:47 PM~14673612
> *Jesus like the 58 :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


lol whats the story on this


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 4 2009, 03:47 PM~14673612
> *Jesus like the 58 :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE YOU WERE CRUISING HOLLYWOOD :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Aug 4 2009, 03:31 PM~14674591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA, YUP...... I THINK I SEEN THAT IDIOT OUT THERE 2 WEEKENDS AGO.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Aug 4 2009, 08:40 AM~14671161
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: locorider, specspec
> :wave:
> *


What's up Sam....been busy I see :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 4 2009, 06:11 PM~14675611
> *HOLLYWOOD FREAKS!!! HAHA.....
> HAHA, YUP...... I THINK I SEEN THAT IDIOT OUT THERE 2 WEEKENDS AGO.
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 3 2009, 08:15 AM~14658388
> *<img src=\'http://i32.tinypic.com/2us8l6s.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


  BIG BALLER


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 5 2009, 01:11 AM~14678495
> *
> BIG BALLER
> *


 :roflmao: :nono: :nono:


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey homies just wanted to see what you guy thought. here is a 58 impala for sale its not in the greatest shape here are some pics. Do you think its even worth trying to get it into shape or just save some money and buy one in better shape.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigvic66_@Aug 5 2009, 07:17 AM~14680190
> *Hey homies just wanted to see what you guy thought.  here is a 58 impala for sale its not in the greatest shape here are some pics.  Do you think its even worth trying to get it into shape or just save some money and buy one in better shape.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS! SWOOP IT UP!


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigvic66_@Aug 5 2009, 07:17 AM~14680190
> *Hey homies just wanted to see what you guy thought.  here is a 58 impala for sale its not in the greatest shape here are some pics.  Do you think its even worth trying to get it into shape or just save some money and buy one in better shape.
> 
> 
> ...


First impression is that it looks like it is better then my Delray was when I got it. If the floors and rockers are as good as it looks then its an easy one to save.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigvic66_@Aug 5 2009, 04:17 AM~14680190
> *Hey homies just wanted to see what you guy thought.  here is a 58 impala for sale its not in the greatest shape here are some pics.  Do you think its even worth trying to get it into shape or just save some money and buy one in better shape.
> 
> 
> ...


:0 dont look too bad, hey wait a min, if you get a 58 then things will be jus a lil wierd


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

wheres the gas tank door?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Aug 5 2009, 04:26 PM~14686086
> *wheres the gas tank door?
> *


no kiddn, its gone, so is that lip around the bottom.


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

a few to contribute:


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Aug 5 2009, 04:26 PM~14686086
> *wheres the gas tank door?
> *


 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cooshit_@Aug 5 2009, 05:46 PM~14687491
> *a few to contribute:
> 
> 
> ...


FERNANDO'S 58 IS AN INSPIRATION TO ALL US 58 GUYS, WE'VE LOOKED UP TO HIM AND HIS CAR FOR YRS, LEGENDARY 58 RIGHT HERE......


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

sup spec spec :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 5 2009, 08:36 PM~14688746
> *FERNANDO'S 58 IS AN INSPIRATION TO ALL US 58 GUYS, WE'VE LOOKED UP TO HIM AND HIS CAR FOR YRS, LEGENDARY 58 RIGHT HERE......
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Aug 5 2009, 09:31 PM~14689338
> *:yes:
> *


 :wave: congrats on the lowrider cover wit the 60. i just seen it today!! I know this aint the 60 topic but you got both! how lucky :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigvic66_@Aug 5 2009, 05:17 AM~14680190
> *Hey homies just wanted to see what you guy thought.  here is a 58 impala for sale its not in the greatest shape here are some pics.  Do you think its even worth trying to get it into shape or just save some money and buy one in better shape.
> 
> 
> ...


that car looks pretty straight... i would scoop it up if i had tha cash


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Aug 5 2009, 07:26 PM~14686086
> *wheres the gas tank door?
> *


No need for that, just pump gas directly into carburetor.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 5 2009, 06:36 PM~14688746
> *FERNANDO'S 58 IS AN INSPIRATION TO ALL US 58 GUYS, WE'VE LOOKED UP TO HIM AND HIS CAR FOR YRS, LEGENDARY 58 RIGHT HERE......
> 
> 
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Aug 6 2009, 05:34 PM~14697091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 You gonna paint the autronic?


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Aug 6 2009, 07:44 PM~14698124
> *:0  You gonna paint the autronic?
> *


not sure...i like it nos color...but i think we're gonna end up paintin it


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 5 2009, 11:46 PM~14690408
> *:wave: congrats on the lowrider cover wit the 60. i just seen it today!! I know this aint the 60 topic but you got both! how lucky :biggrin:
> *


Thank you


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Aug 6 2009, 07:58 PM~14698257
> *not sure...i like it nos color...but i think we're gonna end up paintin it
> *


leave is NOS color


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Aug 6 2009, 09:40 PM~14699368
> *leave is NOS color
> *


 :wave:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 6 2009, 09:42 PM~14699386
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Aug 7 2009, 09:41 PM~14708405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, very nice


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Aug 8 2009, 05:36 PM~14708373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for posting the build up mayne, amazing car, very inspiring


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 9 2009, 05:58 PM~14719245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how was it?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 9 2009, 05:58 PM~14719245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 9 2009, 05:58 PM~14719245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

YOUR BLUE 59 ISSS SWEET NICEEEE :thumbsup: 
hERES SOME OTHER 59'S I TOOK THIS PICTURE AT THE WHITTIER CAR SHOW


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Aug 9 2009, 05:05 PM~14719299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: 


HERE ARE SOME OTHER EIGHTS THAT WERE OUT THERE, LOS ANGELES AWAYS PUTTING IT DOWN HARD......

BIG FRANKS CAY CORAL H/T, THIS BASTARD IS SO SICK!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

AND ANOTHER........ :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 9 2009, 03:58 PM~14719245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

REAL GOOD SHAPE ALMOST NEW $700 O.B.O LET ME KNOW LOCATED IN LAS VEGAS


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 10 2009, 05:06 AM~14722952
> *IT WAS A COOL SHOW, LOTS OF PROBLEMS FROM WHAT I HEAR, I DIDNT STICK AROUND FOR THE AWARDS.
> 
> 
> ...


why not? they jus gonna mail yours out? :0 nice rides from what i see


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 10 2009, 05:07 AM~14722956
> *AND ANOTHER........  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


chingon :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Looks like Johnny's color on Cloud 9. :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 10 2009, 06:07 AM~14722956
> *AND ANOTHER........  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 59 DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I plan to roll the stock look. My question to you 58 lovers is what size wheel should I go with. I want the big white wall but I don't want that fat stock look. I want it a little smaller. 

Discuss.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 11 2009, 02:37 PM~14737666
> *I plan to roll the stock look.  My question to you 58 lovers is what size wheel should I go with.  I want the big white wall but I don't want that fat stock look.  I want it a little smaller.
> 
> Discuss.
> *





















nuff sed??? :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

OG 750 14 with the lowest overall diameter, or 560 even lower diameter almost like a 520

http://store.coker.com/560-14-b.f.goodrich-2-1-4-ww.html

http://store.coker.com/search.php?mode=sea..._utmk=162989372


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Aug 11 2009, 03:15 PM~14738052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 10 2009, 10:58 PM~14732615
> *why not? they jus gonna mail yours out?  :0  nice rides from what i see
> *


dont need no trophy,when u own a 58 rag u know u on top of the game


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Aug 11 2009, 03:26 PM~14738185
> *OG 750 14 with the lowest overall diameter, or 560 even lower diameter almost like a 520
> 
> http://store.coker.com/560-14-b.f.goodrich-2-1-4-ww.html
> ...



I like the Wide White wall. I like the way the wheel looks on the 61. I'm assuming those are 750's right?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Aug 11 2009, 05:11 PM~14739304
> *dont need no trophy,when u own a 58 rag u know u on top of the game
> *


this is true


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

ON HIS WAY TO HIS NEW HOME :wave: :yessad: :tears:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 12 2009, 09:17 AM~14745746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 
I would have a few words with the shipping co. thats a RAGTOP not a 4 dr to be ridin on the bottom shelf..... :angry: :angry: :angry: 


:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 12 2009, 09:22 AM~14745792
> *ON HIS WAY TO HIS NEW HOME :wave:  :yessad:  :tears:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 11 2009, 05:38 PM~14739572
> *I like the Wide White wall.  I like the way the wheel looks on the 61.  I'm assuming those are 750's right?
> *


yeah, but 560s also come with 2 1/4" WW
I was told that the 61 had Radials on that pic...., I saw that last weekend and it had wires, so I dont know...
http://store.coker.com/search.php?mode=sea...tring=205/75R14


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Aug 12 2009, 07:09 PM~14751156
> *yeah, but 560s also come with 2 1/4" WW
> I was told that the 61 had Radials on that pic...., I saw that last weekend and it had wires, so I dont know...
> http://store.coker.com/search.php?mode=sea...tring=205/75R14
> *



 thanks man!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE+Aug 12 2009, 08:17 AM~14745746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 


I KNOW I DID....... :biggrin:  

THE SHITTY DOUBLE R WAS PULLED OUT.........

















AND MY EIGHT WAS PUT IN AND RAISED UP ON TOP OF THAT PIECE OF SHIT PHANTOM THAT I WOULD NOT MIND ONE BIT OWNING. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> 58 RIZZAG ON BOTTOM!!! THAT'S A BIG NEGATIVE, THAT PIECE OF SHIT HORSE NEEDS TO ME ON THE BOTTON.......
> :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
> I KNOW I DID....... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 12 2009, 10:15 PM~14753336
> *58 RIZZAG ON BOTTOM!!! THAT'S A BIG NEGATIVE, THAT PIECE OF SHIT HORSE NEEDS TO ME ON THE BOTTON.......
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> I KNOW I DID.......  :biggrin:
> ...


where did you ship it to?


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin: *"I"*


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Aug 12 2009, 11:15 AM~14738052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


too clean :worship:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 13 2009, 08:05 PM~14754353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awesome photo!! :0 :0


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 13 2009, 12:05 AM~14754353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> > 58 RIZZAG ON BOTTOM!!! THAT'S A BIG NEGATIVE, THAT PIECE OF SHIT HORSE NEEDS TO ME ON THE BOTTON.......
> > :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
> > I KNOW I DID....... :biggrin:
> > :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 13 2009, 12:05 AM~14754353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 13 2009, 05:14 AM~14755099
> *WHAT'S UP MIKE? YOUR EIGHT ALMOST FINISHED?  :cheesy:
> I SHIPPED IT TO WASCO FROM DES MOINES, IOWA, THOSE ARE PIC'S OF WHEN I HAD IT SHIPPED TO ME WHEN I FIRST BOUGHT IT.
> 
> ...


Almost done. Taking it to the Aug 30 Streetlow show  That dude must be 100


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Anyone else piss off their girlfriend/wife because you spend "too much time in the garage"?


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Aug 16 2009, 06:05 PM~14781468
> *Anyone else piss off their girlfriend/wife because you spend "too much time in the garage"?
> 
> 
> ...


living the dream


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 12 2009, 07:20 PM~14751275
> * thanks man!!!
> *


You can get 560's with a 2 3/4" ww


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Aug 15 2009, 10:05 PM~14781468
> *Anyone else piss off their girlfriend/wife because you spend "too much time in the garage"?
> 
> 
> ...


We don't have it like that but :yessad:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 16 2009, 08:22 AM~14783239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ooo i got some wheels like those :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

From my car show this past weekend.

27 year old paint job.....rumor has it that he hadn't brought it out in 10 years from what I was told(?). He brought it out just to support the event a club member told me. :thumbsup: 

Part of The Lowrider History here in San Diego...Car belongs to "Latin Lowriders Car Club" from the early 70's. :worship: 

















































:worship:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Aug 16 2009, 01:05 AM~14781468
> *Anyone else piss off their girlfriend/wife because you spend "too much time in the garage"?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## POKEY64 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 16 2009, 01:16 PM~14784559
> *From my car show this past weekend.
> 
> 27 year old paint job.....rumor has it that he hadn't brought it out in 10 years from what I was told(?).  He brought it out just to support the event a club member told me.  :thumbsup:
> ...


that car is so clean! color looks kinda like mine but 10x cleaner :biggrin:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

SORRY TO POST THIS HERE, BUT I HAVE A QUESTION. WILL A FRONT SEAT OUT OF A 1958 BISCAYNE 2 DOOR SEDAN WORK IN MY 58 VERT? IT HAS THE PULL ON THE SIDE AND IT SWIVELS LIKE THE IMPALA, BUT IT DOESNT HAVE THE SEAT TRIM. WILL IT WORK??


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Aug 16 2009, 07:34 PM~14785503
> *SORRY TO POST THIS HERE, BUT I HAVE A QUESTION. WILL A FRONT SEAT OUT OF A 1958 BISCAYNE 2 DOOR SEDAN WORK IN MY 58 VERT? IT HAS THE PULL ON THE SIDE AND IT SWIVELS LIKE THE IMPALA, BUT IT DOESNT HAVE THE SEAT TRIM. WILL IT WORK??
> *


it should work aslong as it came out of a 2 door,trim is another story


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 16 2009, 05:38 PM~14785527
> *it should work aslong as it came out of a 2 door,trim is another story
> *


THANKS. I HAVE THE TRIM, ALONG WITH ANOTHER THATS RUSTED. AS LONG AS IT WILL WORK. THANKS.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

I got to hang out with a couple of *FIFTYHATERZ* this weekend....These foolz made me :barf: 

These DIRTBAGZ know who they are.... :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Aug 15 2009, 10:05 PM~14781468
> *Anyone else piss off their girlfriend/wife because you spend "too much time in the garage"?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Aug 16 2009, 04:34 PM~14785503
> *SORRY TO POST THIS HERE, BUT I HAVE A QUESTION. WILL A FRONT SEAT OUT OF A 1958 BISCAYNE 2 DOOR SEDAN WORK IN MY 58 VERT? IT HAS THE PULL ON THE SIDE AND IT SWIVELS LIKE THE IMPALA, BUT IT DOESNT HAVE THE SEAT TRIM. WILL IT WORK??
> *


I was told NO that it wont work from brent. (mr impala) cant remember what he told me but said they was different


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 16 2009, 09:31 PM~14788507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 16 2009, 09:31 PM~14788507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


simply gangsta


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 15 2009, 09:40 PM~14782132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice model Wilson  

Thanks for giving me the preview of the 63 vert...definitely bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Aug 16 2009, 05:22 PM~14786263
> *I got to hang out with a couple of FIFTYHATERZ this weekend....These foolz made me :barf:
> 
> These DIRTBAGZ know who they are.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


THEM BOYS FROM UTAH DON'T PLAY WHEN IT COME TO THE BEERS MAN...... :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 17 2009, 04:59 AM~14790225
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THEM BOYS FROM UTAH DON'T PLAY WHEN IT COME TO THE BEERS MAN......  :biggrin:
> *


OR 58 INVENTORY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 12 2009, 10:15 PM~14753336
> *58 RIZZAG ON BOTTOM!!! THAT'S A BIG NEGATIVE, THAT PIECE OF SHIT HORSE NEEDS TO ME ON THE BOTTON.......
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> I KNOW I DID.......  :biggrin:
> ...


PETE GOT ALL IN THE TRUCK DRIVERS ASS THAT NIGHT WITH NO MERCY!!! :yes: :rant:


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

HEY DOES ANYONE KNOW WERE I CAN GET THE MATERIAL(MIDDLE 3 COLORS) FOR THE UPHOLSTERY FOR MY 58?I SAW SOME ONE ON EBAY SELLING THEM BUT I CANT FIND THEM NO MORE THANKS. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@Aug 17 2009, 03:27 PM~14795131
> *HEY DOES ANYONE KNOW WERE I CAN GET THE MATERIAL(MIDDLE 3 COLORS) FOR THE UPHOLSTERY FOR MY 58?I SAW SOME ONE ON EBAY SELLING THEM BUT I CANT FIND THEM NO MORE THANKS. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CARS1 IN FULLERTON CA.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Aug 17 2009, 01:57 PM~14794778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REMEMBER THAT RY? I WAS SO DAMN PISSED, BUT EVERYTHING WAS BETTER WHEN I SEEN THAT MY NEW 58 WAS MORE BEAUTIFUL IN PERSON THAN IN PICTURES. :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 17 2009, 05:38 PM~14796559
> *THAT'S A FACT, SAM (LOCORIDER) LET OUT A FEW SECRETS THIS WEEKEND, HE'S TRAILING ANDY BY ONLY A FEW NOS PARTS.
> REMEMBER THAT RY? I WAS SO DAMN PISSED, BUT EVERYTHING WAS BETTER WHEN I SEEN THAT MY NEW 58 WAS MORE BEAUTIFUL IN PERSON THAN IN PICTURES.  :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 17 2009, 05:38 PM~14796559
> *THAT'S A FACT, SAM (LOCORIDER) LET OUT A FEW SECRETS THIS WEEKEND, HE'S TRAILING ANDY BY ONLY A FEW NOS PARTS.
> REMEMBER THAT RY? I WAS SO DAMN PISSED, BUT EVERYTHING WAS BETTER WHEN I SEEN THAT MY NEW 58 WAS MORE BEAUTIFUL IN PERSON THAN IN PICTURES.  :biggrin:
> *


LOL, YEAH BROTHER YOU WERE READY TO GIVE THAT FUCKER AN OL SKOOL BEAT DOWN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mac_fred (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 22 2006, 10:27 AM~5473206
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit that car is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!! Huge fan of the 58's Growin up my dad had a black 58 nomad , Beautiful black . car was amazing .


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 17 2009, 06:29 PM~14796474
> *CARS1 IN FULLERTON CA.
> *


 thanks homie


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=493940


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 18 2009, 08:22 PM~14811065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Aug 15 2009, 10:05 PM~14781468
> *Anyone else piss off their girlfriend/wife because you spend "too much time in the garage"?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 
Baller



> _Originally posted by low1_@Aug 16 2009, 02:50 AM~14782631
> *living the dream
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Aug 16 2009, 06:22 PM~14786263
> *I got to hang out with a couple of FIFTYHATERZ this weekend....These foolz made me :barf:
> 
> These DIRTBAGZ know who they are.... :biggrin:
> *


FIFTYH8R checking in.... :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 17 2009, 04:59 AM~14790225
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THEM BOYS FROM UTAH DON'T PLAY WHEN IT COME TO THE BEERS MAN......  :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha, 4 24 packs in 4 hours........ goddizammm!!!! 

Them boys from cali dont play when it comes to *GETTING KICKED OUT OF THE HOTEL* :biggrin: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Aug 17 2009, 02:57 PM~14794778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit I wish....I talked to Andy today, he put me in my place.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Aug 17 2009, 06:23 PM~14797100
> *:yes:
> *


YO watup Ragtop... your car is even more impressive in person :0 :0 :0 ... pics dont do it justice :no: baddest 61 outthere! 
Thanks for your hospitality and the carne asada bro... that shit hit the spot  
pinche huevo biter....hahahah....you'll never loose a fight...haha I GOT MY MONEY ON RAGTOP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Aug 18 2009, 07:51 PM~14811465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

My '58 cruisin with the club.....

peep the sign!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rag61
 :0 :0 MR. 8 CENTS


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Aug 19 2009, 07:18 PM~14821735
> *My '58 cruisin with the club.....
> 
> peep the sign!
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 18 2009, 08:22 PM~14811065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 

I was bad ass like that!!!

:worship:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 12 2009, 10:15 PM~14753336
> *58 RIZZAG ON BOTTOM!!! THAT'S A BIG NEGATIVE, THAT PIECE OF SHIT HORSE NEEDS TO ME ON THE BOTTON.......
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> I KNOW I DID.......  :biggrin:
> ...



Where you get that HYPER WHITE top bro! i need one pete! :biggrin: Clean ass!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 19 2009, 08:04 PM~14822217
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: rag61
> :0  :0 MR. 8 CENTS
> *


you caught me in here checking out all u og 58 guys.... you guys are pros at this!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 19 2009, 08:04 PM~14822217
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: rag61
> :0  :0 MR. 8 CENTS
> *


you caught me in here checking out all u og 58 guys.... you guys are pros at this!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY+Aug 20 2009, 05:09 PM~14832216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 20 2009, 10:45 PM~14835305
> *WHAT'S UP CURT? THAT WAS A BADASS CAR, I MISS IT, BUT I JUST COULDN'T TURN DOWN WHAT I GOT FOR IT.   IT'S IN YOUR HOOD NOW BRO (SAN JOSE).
> HAHA, I'M GONNA HAVE TO TALK TO GLEN (the previous 88 yr old owner) WHERE HE GOT THAT HYPER WHITE TOP FROM.
> WHAT A HUMBLE MAN YOU ARE JOHNNY, YOU KNOW SAM (LOCORIDER) SOLD HIS 58 RAG CUZ YOU'RE GONNA CLOWN EVERYONE WITH YOURS, MINE WILL BE ON THE MARKET SOON ALSO, I CAN'T KEEP UP WITH DAMN BALLERS........
> *


sup big baller


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 20 2009, 10:45 PM~14835305
> *WHAT'S UP CURT? THAT WAS A BADASS CAR, I MISS IT, BUT I JUST COULDN'T TURN DOWN WHAT I GOT FOR IT.   IT'S IN YOUR HOOD NOW BRO (SAN JOSE).
> HAHA, I'M GONNA HAVE TO TALK TO GLEN (the previous 88 yr old owner) WHERE HE GOT THAT HYPER WHITE TOP FROM.
> WHAT A HUMBLE MAN YOU ARE JOHNNY, YOU KNOW SAM (LOCORIDER) SOLD HIS 58 RAG CUZ YOU'RE GONNA CLOWN EVERYONE WITH YOURS, MINE WILL BE ON THE MARKET SOON ALSO, I CAN'T KEEP UP WITH DAMN BALLERS........
> *


ah come on now pete, everyone on here knows who is top dog with a Beautiful 58 rag!!!!!!!(blue hint hint)and u know locorider has another to replace that one... :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Aug 20 2009, 10:39 PM~14835686-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Aug 21 2009, 03:33 PM~14842017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oooohhh nice


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61+Aug 20 2009, 07:10 PM~14832780-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ATTN EVERYONE, WE GOT A BLUE LIGHT SALE, ACTUALLY COLONIAL CREAM SALE... :biggrin: 
I cant complete we these guys! I even told Andy that, between MrSalters, PeteGateSta and BLVDDave, shit Im out of the loop...Im gonna start building 4 doors and be the BADDEST at it.... you'll see, I'll get you mofos.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Aug 21 2009, 07:21 PM~14843849
> *Whats the Pros short for???  cuz when you're done with 8 Cents I think it'll stand for prostitutes with 58s.
> DAMN RIGHT, TELL HIM HOW IT IS BRO :biggrin:
> ATTN EVERYONE, WE GOT A BLUE LIGHT SALE, ACTUALLY COLONIAL CREAM SALE... :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: (at everything he said, funny fucker!!!)


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Aug 21 2009, 03:33 PM~14842017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

installing the windshield


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Aug 16 2009, 10:38 PM~14789659
> *Nice model Wilson
> 
> Thanks for giving me the preview of the 63 vert...definitely bad ass :thumbsup:
> *


No problem Eric... I'm in the works of building a replica of your 58.


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

@ Pomona last weekend


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

FUCK thats clean!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Aug 22 2009, 10:11 AM~14848105
> *FUCK thats clean!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Aug 21 2009, 08:21 PM~14843849
> *Whats the Pros short for???  cuz when you're done with 8 Cents I think it'll stand for prostitutes with 58s.
> DAMN RIGHT, TELL HIM HOW IT IS BRO :biggrin:
> ATTN EVERYONE, WE GOT A BLUE LIGHT SALE, ACTUALLY COLONIAL CREAM SALE... :biggrin:
> ...


when i grow up,i wanna be like u guys and have it all! :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Aug 22 2009, 12:55 PM~14848033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

maybe a little smaller ,im always rusty at this picture thing


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

That carb looks badass is it paint or powder??I've always thought about doing that.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

if this is another large picture,some please help????


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/8685/bellypainted003.jpg
http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/2558/bellypainted011.jpg
http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/553/bellypainted012.jpg
http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/1366/bellypainted015.jpg
few more. shot the belly this morning


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 22 2009, 08:00 PM~14850692
> *That carb looks badass is it paint or powder??I've always thought about doing that.
> *


its paint


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Aug 22 2009, 06:15 PM~14850798
> *
> 
> 
> *


Damn Johnny 8cents is looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Aug 22 2009, 08:22 PM~14850862
> *Damn Johnny 8cents is looking good :thumbsup:
> *


x2 you going to have it ready for vegas johnny?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Aug 22 2009, 08:15 PM~14850798
> *
> 
> 
> *


 :0 holy crap is that nice! :worship:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav+Aug 22 2009, 10:55 AM~14848033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BE LIKE US HUH? YOU SHOULD'VE LEFT YOUR 58 RAG ALONE THEN, CUZ I DON'T KNOW ANYONE ELSE WITH A " FUTURE $200K" 58 RAG...... OH WAIT!!! BLVD DAVE AND SAM WHEN HE BUILDS HIS OTHER 58 RAG........ I GIVE UP.



I'M SPEECHLESS JOHNNY, ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Aug 22 2009, 08:13 PM~14850775
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 22 2009, 09:29 PM~14851409
> *YUP, WE (me and Sam) SAW THAT CAR OUT THERE, IT'S REAL NICE.....
> BE LIKE US HUH? YOU SHOULD'VE LEFT YOUR 58 RAG ALONE THEN, CUZ I DON'T KNOW ANYONE ELSE WITH A " FUTURE $200K" 58 RAG...... OH WAIT!!! BLVD DAVE AND SAM WHEN HE BUILDS HIS OTHER 58 RAG........ I GIVE UP.
> I'M SPEECHLESS JOHNNY, ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


$200K :0 :0 :0    :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: layd6tre,* madmax64*


I SEE YOU BIG DOG!!!  I SEE A 58 RAG IN YOUR FUTURE. :cheesy:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 22 2009, 09:35 PM~14851447
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: layd6tre, madmax64
> I SEE YOU BIG DOG!!!    I SEE A 58 RAG IN YOUR FUTURE.  :cheesy:
> *




simon loco :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62+Aug 22 2009, 08:34 PM~14851434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61+Aug 22 2009, 08:15 PM~14850798-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya that orange 58 is sick... and I fixed the rest for you :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Aug 22 2009, 08:15 PM~14850798
> *
> 
> 
> *


beautiful.....


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 22 2009, 09:29 PM~14851409
> *YUP, WE (me and Sam) SAW THAT CAR OUT THERE, IT'S REAL NICE.....
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

VERY NICE!!!!! :angry:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Aug 23 2009, 10:49 AM~14854626
> *:uh:
> *


AND AUGIE DOGGIE........ :biggrin: 


YOU NEED A 58 FOOLIO IGLESIAS.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 23 2009, 02:04 PM~14855386
> *AND AUGIE DOGGIE........ :biggrin:
> YOU NEED A 58 FOOLIO IGLESIAS.
> *


Hey Pete are you going to make it down for the Costa Mesa show next weekend by chance?


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 23 2009, 02:04 PM~14855386
> *AND AUGIE DOGGIE........ :biggrin:
> YOU NEED A 58 FOOLIO IGLESIAS.
> *


i see how u cant remember the nonballingazzfools,fuckit i'm outta here back to the g-body topic :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Aug 23 2009, 04:12 PM~14856550-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I NEVER FORGET MY GOOD HOMIES.  BUT YEAH... GET BACK TO THE G-BODY, 62 FEST AND 63 SS RAG FEST TOPICS..... :uh: :uh:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Aug 22 2009, 08:22 PM~14850862
> *Damn Johnny 8cents is looking good :thumbsup:
> *


not this year but shooting for next.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Aug 22 2009, 09:07 PM~14851204
> *:0  holy crap is that nice!  :worship:
> *


thanks ,everytime i see pics of your sierra gold 58 i cant wait!!!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 22 2009, 09:29 PM~14851409
> *YUP, WE (me and Sam) SAW THAT CAR OUT THERE, IT'S REAL NICE.....
> BE LIKE US HUH? YOU SHOULD'VE LEFT YOUR 58 RAG ALONE THEN, CUZ I DON'T KNOW ANYONE ELSE WITH A " FUTURE $200K" 58 RAG...... OH WAIT!!! BLVD DAVE AND SAM WHEN HE BUILDS HIS OTHER 58 RAG........ I GIVE UP.
> I'M SPEECHLESS JOHNNY, ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks pete, im ready to finish this 8


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Aug 23 2009, 08:46 AM~14853514
> * Very Nice
> 
> 
> ...


thanks sam, so whats up your sleeve???


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Aug 22 2009, 11:55 AM~14848033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is sooo sick


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 23 2009, 05:40 PM~14856751
> *I DIDN'T HAVE PLANS, BUT IF YOU INVITE ME WE JUST MIGHT HAVE TO TAKE A TRIP.
> *


Consider it an invite :biggrin: A few of us will be rolling in from the LA Harbor area early Sunday AM if you want to roll with us. Hit me up and 
I'll give you the meeting place. We can grab a few beers Sat night too if you make it down.


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> @ Pomona last weekend
> damn bad ass


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 22 2009, 10:07 PM~14851723
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: THESE BOYS DON'T PLAY GAMES BRO......
> 
> *


anything new with your 58?


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Aug 18 2009, 09:06 PM~14811655
> *YO watup Ragtop... your car is even more impressive in person  :0  :0  :0 ... pics dont do it justice  :no: baddest 61 outthere!
> Thanks for your hospitality and the carne asada bro... that shit hit the spot
> pinche huevo biter....hahahah....you'll never loose a fight...haha I GOT MY MONEY ON RAGTOP :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Thx for the complaiments big dog.....im just trying to be like you....  

Anytime your in town homeboy give me a call.......


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

seen this local today and the transmission shop almost broke my neck


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 24 2009, 02:00 PM~14865780
> *seen this local today and the transmission shop almost broke my neck
> *


 :0 
I know the feeling :biggrin:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 24 2009, 05:00 PM~14865780
> *seen this local today and the transmission shop almost broke my neck
> 
> 
> ...


Pete did you move out east? LOL


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Aug 24 2009, 03:39 PM~14866881
> *:0
> I know the feeling :biggrin:
> *


and really whats even crazier is i turned around to look at it and while looking at it a 64 hardtop with juice drove by that i have never seen before. then on the side road beside the 58 vert there was a 60 hardtop and 60 4 door at a paint shop which turned out to be one of my friends car. then later i was driving by the same place and a 60 vert drove by. that kinda shit just dont happen around here


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 24 2009, 02:00 PM~14865780
> *seen this local today and the transmission shop almost broke my neck
> 
> 
> ...


GATES IS ON THE ROAD!! :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Aug 22 2009, 01:55 PM~14848033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 24 2009, 04:51 PM~14867485
> *and really whats even crazier is i turned around to look at it and while looking at it a 64 hardtop with juice drove by that i have never seen before. then on the side road beside the 58 vert there was a 60 hardtop and 60 4 door at a paint shop which turned out to be one of my friends car. then later i was driving by the same place and a 60 vert drove by. that kinda shit just dont happen around here
> *


what kind of stories are u telling???? lol lol thats a nice 58 rag.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Aug 24 2009, 01:53 PM~14865714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very very nice


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 24 2009, 02:00 PM~14865780
> *seen this local today and the transmission shop almost broke my neck
> 
> 
> ...



get the rollback :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 24 2009, 02:00 PM~14865780
> *seen this local today and the transmission shop almost broke my neck
> 
> 
> ...


nice :cheesy:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Aug 24 2009, 01:53 PM~14865714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 fuc


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61+Aug 24 2009, 06:32 PM~14868584-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha i wish


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Aug 22 2009, 07:53 PM~14850653
> *
> *



This picture makes me sick to my stomach..............just look at this. Why don't people take time and do shit right. Everything is wrong on this dumb engine and stupid painted frame.....

Just leave it out side for me....:biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr+Aug 24 2009, 04:51 PM~14867485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very cool pic


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Aug 24 2009, 07:59 PM~14871140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Aug 22 2009, 08:03 PM~14850713
> *
> if this is another large picture,some please help????
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

Now this is RARE!!!!!!

1958 NOS AIR RIDE Overhaul Kit on ebay

**edit - forgot to add "AIR RIDE"


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Aug 25 2009, 11:52 AM~14875647
> *Now this is RARE!!!!!!
> 
> 1958 NOS AIR RIDE Overhaul Kit on ebay
> ...


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-1958-CH...d=p4506.c0.m245


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

:biggrin:
:biggrin:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Aug 25 2009, 02:52 PM~14875647
> *Now this is RARE!!!!!!
> 
> 1958 NOS AIR RIDE Overhaul Kit on ebay
> ...


Andy strikes again LOL


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

I like to look thru this topic... to see what everyone in working on.. here is a sneak peek on what i am working on.. its a rag



















pixs are a little ruff but everything is chromed out... also my rolling frame sat for about 4 years... thats whay you see some rust... that will be taken off... was going to try to make Vegas but don't think i will make it...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Look good joel !!!!!!!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 25 2009, 12:19 PM~14877248
> *I like to look thru this topic... to see what everyone in working on.. here is a sneak peek on what i am working on.. its a rag
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 25 2009, 02:19 PM~14877248
> *I like to look thru this topic... to see what everyone in working on.. here is a sneak peek on what i am working on.. its a rag
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :0 :0


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 24 2009, 09:58 PM~14871120
> *haha point of the story was i aint see an impala on the road all year unless it was someone i know. and to see a 58 vert,juice 64 and a 60 vert all rollin in less then 30 mins blew my mind. later when i got home i see a 64 4 door on a tow dolly not that that means anything lol i wish i seen more impalas like that everyday im sorry i got excited. hell im gettin out of here 58's are out of my league!!!!!
> 
> O YEA 8 CENTS IS LOOKIN GREAT!!!
> ...


lol only impalas around here is in the salvage yard or in my yard,lol
thanks andrew


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 24 2009, 10:30 PM~14871518
> *This picture makes me sick to my stomach..............just look at this.  Why don't people take time and do shit right.  Everything is wrong on this dumb engine and stupid painted frame.....
> 
> Just leave it out side for me....:biggrin:
> *


thats where i keep it outside! come on and pick it up. maybe a little rusty though,lol


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 25 2009, 02:19 PM~14877248
> *I like to look thru this topic... to see what everyone in working on.. here is a sneak peek on what i am working on.. its a rag
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!!!!like that firewall


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Aug 25 2009, 02:02 PM~14877094
> *Andy strikes again LOL
> *


AS USUAL, :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Aug 25 2009, 04:49 PM~14878724
> *thats where i keep it outside! come on and pick it up. maybe a little rusty though,lol
> *


well put the body back on the frame and let me know what night your going to leave it out for me. ill be there


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Aug 25 2009, 10:57 AM~14875686-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY VERY NICE FROM WHAT I CAN SEE, CAN NEVER GO WRONG WITH THE MR. CARTOON TOUCH EITHER.  

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS FINISHED.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 25 2009, 02:19 PM~14877248
> *I like to look thru this topic... to see what everyone in working on.. here is a sneak peek on what i am working on.. its a rag
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! I saw pics on Mr. Cartoon's blog. Is he muraling anything else on your car?


----------



## LATOWNLA (Jan 16, 2008)

> *firme64impala Posted Today, 10:36 PM
> QUOTE(LATOWNLA @ Aug 25 2009, 02:19 PM)
> I like to look thru this topic... to see what everyone in working on.. here is a sneak peek on what i am working on.. its a rag
> 
> ...


He doing the inside of the trunk also... it at his studio as i write...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62+Aug 25 2009, 12:11 PM~14875794-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice, cant wait to see more pics


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 26 2009, 12:04 AM~14883798
> *i didn know it was cut?
> *


we just did it, still on the process waiting for chrome :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 25 2009, 02:19 PM~14877248
> *I like to look thru this topic... to see what everyone in working on.. here is a sneak peek on what i am working on.. its a rag
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

WESTSIDE C.C


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 26 2009, 10:19 AM~14877248
> *I like to look thru this topic... to see what everyone in working on.. here is a sneak peek on what i am working on.. its a rag
> 
> 
> ...


dope! cant wait to see it finished


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> > @ Pomona last weekend
> > damn bad ass
> 
> 
> holy shit!!! :worship:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 25 2009, 03:19 PM~14877248
> *I like to look thru this topic... to see what everyone in working on.. here is a sneak peek on what i am working on.. its a rag
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN YOU JOE :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LATOWNLA_@Aug 25 2009, 05:19 PM~14877248
> *I like to look thru this topic... to see what everyone in working on.. here is a sneak peek on what i am working on.. its a rag
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great Joel! Make sure to breath them valve covers for crankcase ventilation, unless you have a road draft tube coming off the back.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 24 2009, 07:51 PM~14867485
> *and really whats even crazier is i turned around to look at it and while looking at it a 64 hardtop with juice drove by that i have never seen before. then on the side road beside the 58 vert there was a 60 hardtop and 60 4 door at a paint shop which turned out to be one of my friends car. then later i was driving by the same place and a 60 vert drove by. that kinda shit just dont happen around here
> *


 :0


----------



## MizzLowRiderLady (May 23, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=494087


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

All O.G. Sold new in Sweden back in -58.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Aug 29 2009, 12:10 AM~14917445
> *All O.G. Sold new in Sweden back in -58.
> 
> 
> ...


does anyone know what color this is?


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Aug 29 2009, 12:10 AM~14917445
> *All O.G. Sold new in Sweden back in -58.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

I love it!!! bad ass!!! I may copy that color :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 13 2009, 04:14 AM~14755099
> *WHAT'S UP MIKE? YOUR EIGHT ALMOST FINISHED?  :cheesy:
> I SHIPPED IT TO WASCO FROM DES MOINES, IOWA, THOSE ARE PIC'S OF WHEN I HAD IT SHIPPED TO ME WHEN I FIRST BOUGHT IT.
> 
> ...


Damn u made that old dude CRY what a dick :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

spotted a 58 chilln in my neighborhood :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 29 2009, 10:34 AM~14919663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S UP TURTLE? "CASHMERE BLUE" IS A BEAUTIFUL COLOR BRO, PEOPLE LOVE IT.... I HAVE SOME EXTRA PAINT WITH THE COLOR CODE IF YOU NEED IT, IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY YOUR CAR IS ALSO "CASHMERE BLUE" RIGHT? POST SOME PICS MAN, DON'T BE SHY.   



> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 29 2009, 10:58 AM~14919808
> *Damn u made that old dude CRY what a dick  :biggrin:
> *


THEN HE RETURNED THE THE FAVOR AFTER I GOT IT HOME AND WE TALKED OVER THE PHONE AND HE TOLD ME WHAT THAT CAR MENT TO HIM AND HOW HARD IT WAS TO LET IT GO, IT BROKE MY HEART..... :tears: :tears:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 29 2009, 10:59 AM~14919818
> *spotted a 58 chilln in my neighborhood  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MAN THAT NICE!!! WHO'S IS THAT VIC? LOOKS LIKE IT WAS AT SONIC......


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 29 2009, 12:04 PM~14919845
> *MAN THAT NICE!!! WHO'S IS THAT VIC? LOOKS LIKE IT WAS AT SONIC......
> *


some older guy, i think his name was john.yep sonics, i was drivin by and HAD to go back  he said hes owned the car since 81. dont think he believed me that i had one to :dunno: . nice solid ride tho, couldn see any rust issues either


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 29 2009, 12:03 PM~14919843
> *WHAT'S UP TURTLE? "CASHMERE BLUE" IS A BEAUTIFUL COLOR BRO, PEOPLE LOVE IT.... I HAVE SOME EXTRA PAINT WITH THE COLOR CODE IF YOU NEED IT, IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY YOUR CAR IS ALSO "CASHMERE BLUE" RIGHT? POST SOME PICS MAN, DON'T BE SHY.
> THEN HE RETURNED THE THE FAVOR AFTER I GOT IT HOME AND WE TALKED OVER THE PHONE AND HE TOLD ME WHAT THAT CAR MENT TO HIM AND HOW HARD IT WAS TO LET IT GO, IT BROKE MY HEART.....  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :scrutinize: then you went to the garage and smiled again huh :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Aug 29 2009, 11:08 AM~14919880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOP, HE LOOKED AT HIS BANK ACCOUNT AND SMILED.......


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 29 2009, 12:12 PM~14919905
> *I'M GONNA HAVE TO GET IN TOUCH WITH THIS GUY, I WANT THAT CAR.
> NOP, HE LOOKED AT HIS BANK ACCOUNT AND SMILED.......
> *


he wont sell, lol hiw wifey bought it for him. :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 29 2009, 11:17 AM~14919936
> *he wont sell, lol hiw wifey bought it for him.  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL HOOK UP WITH HIS WIFE SO HE CAN HATE HER AND WANT TO SELL IT......  

I JUST NEED TO GET IN TOUCH WITH HIM, HE'LL SELL IT.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 29 2009, 12:20 PM~14919950
> *I'LL HOOK UP WITH HIS WIFE SO HE CAN HATE HER AND WANT TO SELL IT......
> 
> I JUST NEED TO GET IN TOUCH WITH HIM, HE'LL SELL IT.
> *


good luck, he said he was offered $60,000 and said no. maybe the wifey thing will work, but remember....pics :biggrin: . said hed go out to sonics again sometime soon, if i spot him ill let you know


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 29 2009, 11:23 AM~14919965
> *good luck, he said he was offered $60,000 and said no. maybe the wifey thing will work, but remember....pics  :biggrin: . said hed go out to sonics again sometime soon, if i spot him ill let you know
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 29 2009, 11:03 AM~14919843
> *WHAT'S UP TURTLE? "CASHMERE BLUE" IS A BEAUTIFUL COLOR BRO, PEOPLE LOVE IT.... I HAVE SOME EXTRA PAINT WITH THE COLOR CODE IF YOU NEED IT, IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY YOUR CAR IS ALSO "CASHMERE BLUE" RIGHT? POST SOME PICS MAN, DON'T BE SHY.
> THEN HE RETURNED THE THE FAVOR AFTER I GOT IT HOME AND WE TALKED OVER THE PHONE AND HE TOLD ME WHAT THAT CAR MENT TO HIM AND HOW HARD IT WAS TO LET IT GO, IT BROKE MY HEART.....  :tears:  :tears:
> *


I bet you need to fly him out and take him for a ride :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 29 2009, 12:03 PM~14919843
> *WHAT'S UP TURTLE? "CASHMERE BLUE" IS A BEAUTIFUL COLOR BRO, PEOPLE LOVE IT.... I HAVE SOME EXTRA PAINT WITH THE COLOR CODE IF YOU NEED IT, IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY YOUR CAR IS ALSO "CASHMERE BLUE" RIGHT? POST SOME PICS MAN, DON'T BE SHY.
> THEN HE RETURNED THE THE FAVOR AFTER I GOT IT HOME AND WE TALKED OVER THE PHONE AND HE TOLD ME WHAT THAT CAR MENT TO HIM AND HOW HARD IT WAS TO LET IT GO, IT BROKE MY HEART.....  :tears:  :tears:
> *


THE ONLY THING BROKE YOUR HEART GATES WAS HE DIDNT HAVE ANOTHER ONE FOR YOU TO GRAB!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 29 2009, 01:20 PM~14920354
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i know lol


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 29 2009, 12:03 PM~14919843
> *WHAT'S UP TURTLE? "CASHMERE BLUE" IS A BEAUTIFUL COLOR BRO, PEOPLE LOVE IT.... I HAVE SOME EXTRA PAINT WITH THE COLOR CODE IF YOU NEED IT, IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY YOUR CAR IS ALSO "CASHMERE BLUE" RIGHT? POST SOME PICS MAN, DON'T BE SHY.
> *


I will bro just that my car its not there yet. fill shy next to all you big bollers :biggrin: Thanks for the info don't know what color yet and is goin to be a wile since I have to finish my 62 first then I can tear this one down and do it the rigth way


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 29 2009, 08:55 PM~14923245
> *I will bro just that my car its not there yet. fill shy next to all you big bollers :biggrin:  Thanks for the info don't know what color yet and is goin to be a wile since I have to finish my 62 first then I can tear this one down and do it the rigth way
> *


i know exactly what you mean


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Aug 29 2009, 03:02 PM~14921215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NON-SENSE BRO!!! POST SOME PICS MAN, WE'DE ALL APPRECIATE IT.

AND I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT BEING SHY IN HERE WITH THESE DAMN BALLERS...... :angry: I HATE THEM (SAM, BIG RY, MR SALTERS,ERIC, MIKE, AUGIE,SAM, BIG RY, AUGIE, SAM, SAM, SAM, BIG RY, MIKE, MR SALTERS) BASTEREDS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 28 2009, 10:27 PM~14916698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  clean 58.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Aug 29 2009, 10:15 AM~14917864
> *does anyone know what color this is?
> *


Maybe Cay Coral?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 29 2009, 10:45 PM~14924136
> *IT'S FUNNY YOU SAY THAT TONY, I SPOKE TO OL GLEN A FEW WEEKS AGO, WE SPOKE FOR ABOUT 2 HRS, HE'S PROBABLY THE THEE MOST HONEST GENUINE MAN LEFT ON THIS EARTH, HE HAS A SON THAT LIVES IN SAN DIEGO, I OFFERED TO FLY HE AND HIS WIFE OUT TO SEE THEIR SON AND I WOULD TAKE THEM FOR AN ALL DAY RIDE ALONG THE COAST, HE LAUGHED WITH JOY.... BUT HE CAN'T LEAVE DO TO HIS MEDICAL CONDITION AND DR's VISITS, IT REALLY SUCKS. HE JUST TURNED 89 YRS YOUNG LAST MONTH.
> ONLY WAY I'DE GET THE OTHER IS IF IT WAS A (2) FOR (1) SPECIAL, NO DINERO HERE BRO.
> 
> ...


CMON NOW PETE, WE DONT CALL YOU "GATES" FOR NOTHING :biggrin: GO TO THE COFFEE CAN BURIED IN THE YARD!!!


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

a couple of individual 58's


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 30 2009, 08:18 AM~14925882
> *CMON NOW PETE, WE DONT CALL YOU "GATES" FOR NOTHING :biggrin:  GO TO THE EMPTY COFFEE CAN BURIED IN THE YARD!!!
> *


   



> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Aug 30 2009, 03:24 PM~14928241
> *a couple of individual 58's
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! GOTTA LOVE THE 58 H/T's...... THANKS FOR THE PICS LONNDOGG.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Aug 30 2009, 04:24 PM~14928241
> *a couple of individual 58's
> 
> 
> ...


that white one is pretty dope layed out


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 29 2009, 10:45 PM~14924136
> *AND I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT BEING SHY IN HERE WITH THESE DAMN BALLERS......  :angry: I HATE THEM (SAM, BIG RY, MR SALTERS,ERIC, MIKE, AUGIE,SAM, BIG RY, AUGIE, SAM, SAM, SAM, BIG RY, MIKE, MR SALTERS) BASTEREDS!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: 
Man there's a lot of Sams up in here! :angry: :angry: 

FITYH8ER


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 29 2009, 10:45 PM~14924136
> *
> NON-SENSE BRO!!! POST SOME PICS MAN, WE'DE ALL APPRECIATE IT.
> 
> ...


Ok so here is some of what I have done to the car! And I know is not all that but its just one men show I do most of my work so it takes longer :biggrin: but at the same time that’s how you get that bond with the car you guys know what I mean right!


Ok this is the trunk and setup :biggrin: 


















































Ok this is how my gages are going to look at nigth










And here are some random pictures of what's on the agenda :biggrin: :biggrin: 


























here is the rear end that was cut 1 1/4 so the car lays and rolls :biggrin: :biggrin: 








Tha's all I have for now


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG+Aug 29 2009, 02:15 AM~14917864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Sir, Cay Coral


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 30 2009, 09:22 PM~14931136
> *Ok so here is some of what I have done to the car! And I know is not all that but its just one men show I do most of my work so it takes longer :biggrin: but at the same time that’s how you get that bond with the car you guys know what I mean right!
> Ok this is the trunk and setup :biggrin:
> 
> ...


OHHH SNAP!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 29 2009, 09:05 PM~14923347
> *i know exactly what you mean
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Aug 30 2009, 08:21 PM~14931116
> *:angry:  :angry:
> Man there's a lot of Sams up in here! :angry:  :angry:
> 
> ...


THERE'S IS ONLY (1) SAM AKA "LOCORIDER"  



> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 30 2009, 08:22 PM~14931136
> *Ok so here is some of what I have done to the car! And I know is not all that but its just one men show I do most of my work so it takes longer :biggrin: but at the same time that’s how you get that bond with the car you guys know what I mean right!
> Ok this is the trunk and setup :biggrin:
> 
> ...


DAMN TURTLE!!! YOU DON'T PLAY HOMIE, IT'S LOOKING REAL GOOD MAN, WE NEED MORE PICS BRO. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 30 2009, 09:22 PM~14931136
> *Ok so here is some of what I have done to the car! And I know is not all that but its just one men show I do most of my work so it takes longer :biggrin: but at the same time that’s how you get that bond with the car you guys know what I mean right!
> Ok this is the trunk and setup :biggrin:
> 
> ...


NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 30 2009, 09:22 PM~14931136
> *Ok so here is some of what I have done to the car! And I know is not all that but its just one men show I do most of my work so it takes longer :biggrin: but at the same time that’s how you get that bond with the car you guys know what I mean right!
> Ok this is the trunk and setup :biggrin:
> 
> ...


cool trunk,cant wait to see paint on that....


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

A couple pics of my 58 from the Streetlow show yesterday. Pretty hard to see the car :0 We missed you Pete :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

more...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Aug 31 2009, 07:02 PM~14941120
> *A couple pics of my 58 from the Streetlow show yesterday.  Pretty hard to see the car :0  We missed you Pete  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


there isnt much that makes you not look at a 58 but that worked!!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Aug 30 2009, 09:25 PM~14931186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Aug 31 2009, 12:16 PM~14936267-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS GUYS I DO WHAT I CAN, ITS JUST FOR NOW, LATTER ON I HOPE TO DO A FRAME OFF RETORATION :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 31 2009, 08:20 PM~14942241
> *there isnt much that makes you not look at a 58 but that worked!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Aug 31 2009, 08:42 PM~14942557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 wow


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

cruisin in the Harbor Area..


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 31 2009, 09:12 PM~14942931
> *cruisin in the Harbor Area..
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for everything man... It was all worth it. We had a great time and I even took a first place home.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Aug 31 2009, 09:37 PM~14943269
> *Thanks for everything man...  It was all worth it.  We had a great time and I even took a first place home.
> *



no thanx needed big mike.jus tryin to help out....it was coo chilln with u guys that day wut a adventure ..and congrats on ur 1st place win...


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 30 2009, 09:22 PM~14931136
> *Ok so here is some of what I have done to the car! And I know is not all that but its just one men show I do most of my work so it takes longer :biggrin: but at the same time that’s how you get that bond with the car you guys know what I mean right!
> Ok this is the trunk and setup :biggrin:
> 
> ...


sweet work. its a long process when your tryn to do all the work, its takin me forever


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

anyone know where i can locate 3 carbs for 58 tri power set up and air cleaner??


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Sep 1 2009, 07:44 AM~14945235
> *anyone know where i can locate 3 carbs for 58 tri power set up and air cleaner??
> *



Steve Faltermeier
(864) 463-4697
[email protected]

He has a bunch of tri-carbs for chevies but they may not be 100% year correct unless you are willing to pay big bucks. As for the aircleaner.... no ideas other then the horders here :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Sep 1 2009, 04:58 AM~14945274
> *Steve Faltermeier
> (864) 463-4697
> [email protected]
> ...


LOCOBALLER, I MEAN LOCORIDER(SORRY) MIGHT BE ABLE TO GUIDE YOU TO THE AIR CLEANER. :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Aug 31 2009, 09:37 PM~14943269
> *Thanks for everything man...  It was all worth it.  We had a great time and I even took a first place home.
> *


LOOKING GOOD BIG MIKE!! CONGRATS ON THE 1ST PLACE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 29 2009, 01:42 AM~14917818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM IN LOVE!!! :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 1 2009, 08:15 AM~14946262
> *LOCOBALLER, I MEAN LOCORIDER(SORRY) MIGHT BE ABLE TO GUIDE YOU TO THE AIR CLEANER. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 1 2009, 11:15 AM~14946262
> *LOCOBALLER, I MEAN LOCORIDER(SORRY) MIGHT BE ABLE TO GUIDE YOU TO THE AIR CLEANER. :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 1 2009, 11:07 AM~14947769
> *:rofl: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Sep 1 2009, 04:44 AM~14945235
> *anyone know where i can locate 3 carbs for 58 tri power set up and air cleaner??
> *


Showcars


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Aug 31 2009, 06:02 PM~14941120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

you guys are making me want a 58, I guess Ill have to get one after I get my baluga whale :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDOWESIX (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are pics of my uncles 58' rag top


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDOWESIX_@Sep 1 2009, 03:20 PM~14949533
> *Here are pics of my uncles 58' rag top
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Sep 1 2009, 11:25 AM~14947914
> *Showcars
> *


any more info?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Sep 1 2009, 04:19 PM~14950708
> *any more info?
> *


They gonna TAX you and you getting all REPOP shit. If thats the route you're going with then its ok. They dont have tripower manifolds, only aftermarket 2X4s Edelbrock or Offenhauser, you'll get the carbs for around $750 and a China made Air cleaner for $900. The carbs are Rochesters 2 Gs, BUT NOT ORIGINAL 58 Tripower, they are 2bbl modified to work with a tripower setup. I dont even think the gas inlet is on the front but on the side for '59 and later. Again it depends on which direction you're going.
Showcars is good for things like the hard gas lines, gaskets, rebuild kits, hoses, decals, shit like that.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 1 2009, 12:42 PM~14948617
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDOWESIX_@Sep 1 2009, 02:20 PM~14949533
> *Here are pics of my uncles 58' rag top
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDOWESIX_@Sep 1 2009, 02:20 PM~14949533
> *Here are pics of my uncles 58' rag top
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

dont got a 58 to post yet but here are some of the 57 we are doing


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 1 2009, 05:27 PM~14951470
> *dont got a 58 to post yet but here are some of the 57 we are doing
> 
> 
> ...


Badass BATWING 283 dual quads


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 1 2009, 05:33 PM~14951554
> *Badass BATWING 283 dual quads
> *


 yes sir and going to be fully loaded :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 1 2009, 05:34 PM~14951562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very clean work here! but then again what more would we all expect! whats up john? looks sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 1 2009, 05:27 PM~14951470
> *dont got a 58 to post yet but here are some of the 57 we are doing
> 
> 
> ...


wow


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 1 2009, 05:11 PM~14951269
> *They gonna TAX you and you getting all REPOP shit.  If thats the route you're going with then its ok.  They dont have tripower manifolds, only aftermarket 2X4s Edelbrock or Offenhauser, you'll get the carbs for around $750 and a China made Air cleaner for $900.  The carbs are Rochesters 2 Gs, BUT NOT ORIGINAL 58 Tripower, they are 2bbl modified to work with a tripower setup.  I dont even think the gas inlet is on the front but on the side for '59 and later. Again it depends on which direction you're going.
> Showcars is good for things like the hard gas lines, gaskets, rebuild kits, hoses, decals, shit like that.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1LowLeSabre (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 1 2009, 05:27 PM~14951470
> *dont got a 58 to post yet but here are some of the 57 we are doing
> 
> 
> ...


That car is crazy. I was checking it out this weekend. By far one of the nicest cars I've ever seen. :0


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 1 2009, 08:02 PM~14953476
> *That car is crazy.  I was checking it out this weekend.  By far one of the nicest cars I've ever seen.  :0
> *


looks good!!!!!


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 1 2009, 05:11 PM~14951269
> *They gonna TAX you and you getting all REPOP shit.  If thats the route you're going with then its ok.  They dont have tripower manifolds, only aftermarket 2X4s Edelbrock or Offenhauser, you'll get the carbs for around $750 and a China made Air cleaner for $900.  The carbs are Rochesters 2 Gs, BUT NOT ORIGINAL 58 Tripower, they are 2bbl modified to work with a tripower setup.  I dont even think the gas inlet is on the front but on the side for '59 and later. Again it depends on which direction you're going.
> Showcars is good for things like the hard gas lines, gaskets, rebuild kits, hoses, decals, shit like that.
> *











i had no problem with the quality of the repop i put on my 59...havent seen the 58 ones up close yet,


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Sep 1 2009, 08:14 PM~14953645
> *looks good!!!!!
> *



LOL you Trumped my avitar with the level air... I had to go bac to the 60.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

More photos of the 58 from the show this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Sep 1 2009, 08:38 PM~14953979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats cool, if thats the route you choose for your ride. I feel that a 58 or even a 59 are so expensive to purchase and build that if you're taking shortcuts on an air cleaner that is still available as OEM then at the time of sale, show or even personally, someone could wonder "what else did they short this car?" Hoses, clamps, wiring is obviously something not so much available as NOS or in good shape so then its a practical matter. But when you can still get the carbs, the emblems, the horn ring OG then why spend the same amount of money on remanufactured shit. Made of lesser quality than GM built theirs and most importantly not OG. Its just a personal preference I guess, but when, or if I ever buy a $250K car, I WOULD want to know that Im getting OG 1950s GM stuff and not China -made for the cheapest amount possible- repop shit.
Your 59 is just beautiful, but would you put a Fake Dinsmore on it? or some NuVues?
Just my 0.58 cents.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 1 2009, 08:44 PM~14954058
> *More photos of the 58 from the show this weekend.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn I thought I was in off topic for a sec... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 1 2009, 10:17 PM~14955524
> * Damn I thought I was in off topic for a sec... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LMFAO... these are the PG rated photos :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 1 2009, 10:21 PM~14955560
> *LMFAO...  these are the PG rated photos  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: whats the hold up! :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 1 2009, 08:44 PM~14954058
> *More photos of the 58 from the show this weekend.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 1 2009, 04:11 PM~14951269
> *They gonna TAX you and you getting all REPOP shit.  If thats the route you're going with then its ok.  They dont have tripower manifolds, only aftermarket 2X4s Edelbrock or Offenhauser, you'll get the carbs for around $750 and a China made Air cleaner for $900.  The carbs are Rochesters 2 Gs, BUT NOT ORIGINAL 58 Tripower, they are 2bbl modified to work with a tripower setup.  I dont even think the gas inlet is on the front but on the side for '59 and later. Again it depends on which direction you're going.
> Showcars is good for things like the hard gas lines, gaskets, rebuild kits, hoses, decals, shit like that.
> *


TAKE IT FROM THE OEM KING OF THE WORLD, HE'S PART OF THE "58HATER/REPOP CREW" :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by locorider+Sep 1 2009, 04:13 PM~14951296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I JUST SHED A TEAR...... WISE WORDS FROM A WISE MAN. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 1 2009, 09:26 PM~14955617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: YOU GOTTA BE SHITTING ME HESS!!! :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDOWESIX_@Sep 1 2009, 01:20 PM~14949533
> *Here are pics of my uncles 58' rag top
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS NEWFEW. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

JK MAN, TELL YOUR UNCLE HE HAS A BEAUTIFUL CAR, HERE'S THE TWIN.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 1 2009, 10:21 PM~14955560
> *LMFAO...  these are the PG rated photos  :biggrin:
> *


well stop bsing and pm me the MA photos lol :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 1 2009, 10:14 PM~14955474
> *Thats cool, if thats the route you choose for your ride.  I feel that a 58 or even a 59 are so expensive to purchase and build that if you're taking shortcuts on an air cleaner that is still available as OEM then at the time of sale, show or even personally, someone could wonder "what else did they short this car?"  Hoses, clamps, wiring is obviously something not so much available as NOS or in good shape so then its a practical matter.  But when you can still get the carbs, the emblems, the horn ring OG  then why spend the same amount of money on remanufactured shit.  Made of lesser quality than GM built theirs and most importantly not OG.  Its just a personal preference I guess, but when, or if I ever buy a $250K car, I WOULD want to know that Im getting OG 1950s GM stuff and not China -made for the cheapest amount possible- repop shit.
> Your 59 is just beautiful, but would you put a Fake Dinsmore on it? or some NuVues?
> Just my 0.58 cents.
> *


i agree with you to a certain extent..my associates and i at our company pride ourselves on oem/nos original parts,however,we decided to go with this aircleaner after inspecting it,and the quality met our standards,we are'nt trying to pawn it off as a oem part,its probaly one of the few parts that is'nt og,but we were pleased with it,everybody has they're own opinion,i happen to have several of these original aircleaners,just happened to go with it on this build,and i would buy another for my 62 409..they make a good product. :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 1 2009, 05:11 PM~14951269
> *They gonna TAX you and you getting all REPOP shit.  If thats the route you're going with then its ok.  They dont have tripower manifolds, only aftermarket 2X4s Edelbrock or Offenhauser, you'll get the carbs for around $750 and a China made Air cleaner for $900.  The carbs are Rochesters 2 Gs, BUT NOT ORIGINAL 58 Tripower, they are 2bbl modified to work with a tripower setup.  I dont even think the gas inlet is on the front but on the side for '59 and later. Again it depends on which direction you're going.
> Showcars is good for things like the hard gas lines, gaskets, rebuild kits, hoses, decals, shit like that.
> *


thanks for your input. have the og intake and looking for the og carbs with the inlet on the front.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 1 2009, 10:26 PM~14955617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EVEN THE DMV BOW DOWN TO SAM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDOWESIX_@Sep 1 2009, 05:20 PM~14949533
> *Here are pics of my uncles 58' rag top
> 
> 
> ...


Pete-Sta put in that werk over the weeked!


----------



## WICKEDOWESIX (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 1 2009, 10:54 PM~14955849
> *THANKS NEWFEW.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> JK MAN, TELL YOUR UNCLE HE HAS A BEAUTIFUL CAR, HERE'S THE TWIN.
> ...


LOL.... yeah looks really nice bro! Litteraly a twin! :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 30 2009, 09:22 PM~14931136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a bmw front end molded onto a cutlass?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Sep 2 2009, 12:10 AM~14956294
> *i agree with you to a certain extent..my associates and i at our company pride ourselves on oem/nos original parts,however,we decided to go with this aircleaner after inspecting it,and the quality met our standards,we are'nt trying to pawn it off as a oem part,its probaly one of the few parts that is'nt og,but we were pleased with it,everybody has they're own opinion,i happen to have several of these original aircleaners,just happened to go with it on this build,and i would buy another for my 62 409..they make a good product. :biggrin:
> *


I know you would never pawn it off as something it wasnt.  You guys DO TOP QUALITY WORK, I've seen a few of your cars personally and they are TOP NOTCH. 

Its good to know their quality has improved, I remember seeing one that was an earlier production and the lid was fiberglass, I didnt like that. 

In the mean time keep posting pics of that bad ass 58 rag you guys are building!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Sep 1 2009, 10:44 PM~14955760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

I see you Jason. :twak: :twak:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Sep 2 2009, 10:38 AM~14959145
> *is that a bmw front end molded onto a cutlass?
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Sep 2 2009, 10:38 AM~14959145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Sep 2 2009, 12:21 PM~14960775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HATE YOU!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Sep 2 2009, 06:15 PM~14963465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: WTF
I hope you gave me the right address after the four 24 packs we drank!!!


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

can't remember if I posted these already so....


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 1 2009, 11:06 PM~14955952
> *well stop bsing and pm me the MA photos lol :biggrin:
> *



PM sent :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 1 2009, 08:17 AM~14946280
> *LOOKING GOOD BIG MIKE!! CONGRATS ON THE 1ST PLACE!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thx! How you been out there? Still hot as hell!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDOWESIX_@Sep 1 2009, 02:20 PM~14949533
> *Here are pics of my uncles 58' rag top
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 2 2009, 07:04 PM~14964677
> *:uh: WTF
> I hope you gave me the right address after the four 24 packs we drank!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


SO DO I...... :happysad:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 2 2009, 09:00 PM~14965396
> *PM sent  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 2 2009, 10:13 PM~14966320
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


told u :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 1 2009, 08:44 PM~14954058
> *More photos of the 58 from the show this weekend.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



lordy!! better get a 58 :0 
life could be good


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 1 2009, 08:44 PM~14954058
> *More photos of the 58 from the show this weekend.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i need my 58 back....nice pics man :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Check out this 58 Rag. thats OLD SCHOOL!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 3 2009, 12:13 AM~14965554
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> SO DO I......  :happysad:
> *


Hey Mr. Too good to pickup the phone, give me a call when you get a chance! :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 4 2009, 08:42 AM~14980118
> *Hey Mr. Too good to pickup the phone, give me a call when you get a chance!  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 4 2009, 09:42 AM~14980118
> *Hey Mr. Too good to pickup the phone, give me a call when you get a chance!  :biggrin:
> *


MR. TOO RICH TO PICK UP THE PHONE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 3 2009, 10:17 AM~14969749
> *i need my 58 back....nice pics man  :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO... yeah my 60 doesn't get this kind of love from the ladys. Guess it's a 58 thang :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 4 2009, 01:36 PM~14980509
> *:angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


:worship: 

i love u hommie plus we sell wire whell an acc


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:biggrin:  


> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 29 2009, 01:42 AM~14917818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Sep 4 2009, 06:02 PM~14984684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAY TO RUIN MY PICTURE DUDE!!!







































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 6 2009, 10:32 AM~14995721
> *WAY TO RUIN MY PICTURE DUDE!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dispensa


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

love dem 58's


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE+Sep 6 2009, 12:34 PM~14996677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIR......


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

nice


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Any pics of a 58 with out the rocker moulding on it?


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrbg_@Sep 6 2009, 06:58 PM~14998675
> *love dem 58's
> *


wow did you guy's seen the time? 06:58 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 6 2009, 10:32 AM~14995721
> *MY PHONE GOT SHUT OFF FROM NOT PAYING THE BILL, THAT'S WHY I DIDN'T ANSWER.....
> *



FOOL STOP LYING YOUR SHITS FUKING PREPAID TILL 2058..... :angry:...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Sep 8 2009, 10:59 PM~15022998
> *FOOL STOP LYING YOUR SHITS FUKING PREPAID TILL 2058..... :angry:...
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 7 2009, 11:12 PM~15010704
> *Any pics of a 58 with out the rocker moulding on it?
> *


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Sep 8 2009, 09:59 PM~15022998
> *FOOL STOP LYING YOUR SHITS FUKING PREPAID TILL 2058..... :angry:...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 9 2009, 08:33 PM~15033095
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: 


LET GO TO THE RIVER FUCKER.....


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Sep 5 2009, 03:11 PM~14990607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Sep 9 2009, 11:22 PM~15035352
> *:biggrin:
> LET GO TO THE RIVER FUCKER.....
> *


DELIVERANCE??
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

I seen a 58 belair hardtop 4 door today with factory AC it was all complete except compressor wasnt on the car. he said he had it but im not sure. i can get the car for $2000 complete maybe a little less supposed to run and drive but brakes need work. car was very solid but did have some small holes in pans. if someone is interested let meknow and ill pass it along for a small finders fee i can also store it till someone can get it shipped or whatever


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 10 2009, 07:22 PM~15042288
> *I seen a 58 belair hardtop 4 door today with factory AC it was all complete except compressor wasnt on the car. he said he had it but im not sure. i can get the car for $2000 complete maybe a little less supposed to run and drive but brakes need work. car was very solid but did have some small holes in pans. if someone is interested let meknow and ill pass it along for a small finders fee i can also store it till someone can get it shipped or whatever
> *


I saw your truck this afternoon at the Autofair.


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

I know this isn't an Impala, but I figured you guys would appreciate it anyways. I saw it driving home; for those of you not familiar with Truly Nolen... they take old cars, park them at different places around town, and use them for advertising.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 10 2009, 07:46 PM~15044494
> *I saw your truck this afternoon at the Autofair.
> *


i figured you was there tryin to buy all the good stuff i cant afford lol


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Sep 10 2009, 08:16 PM~15044832
> *I know this isn't an Impala, but I figured you guys would appreciate it anyways.  I saw it driving home; for those of you not familiar with Truly Nolen... they take old cars, park them at different places around town, and use them for advertising.
> 
> 
> ...


Shit man this car even have the wonder bar radio go by and ask them if the sell you the radio im surprise they haven't stold it yet :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

Not mine but its for sale $60,000 348 4 barrel power windows SOLD


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sp1963_@Sep 11 2009, 12:23 PM~15051692
> *Not mine but its for sale $60,000 348 4 barrel power windows
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ACE RAG SS (Feb 13, 2008)

anyone have the three piece rear bumper ends in good shape?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Anyone have a set of correct 58 steel wheels?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 11 2009, 02:05 PM~15052852
> *Anyone have a set of correct 58 steel wheels?
> *


i have some nice wheels on a 58 4 door. how do you know if there correct for 58?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

now sure if anyone is looking to add power brakes to there 58 but my friend has a 58 power brake master clyinder and booster with the vacume canister


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sp1963_@Sep 11 2009, 12:23 PM~15051692
> *Not mine but its for sale $60,000 348 4 barrel power windows
> 
> 
> ...


wait till petesta see this :uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

vic, you tell the fellas in here that you're gonna bag the 8? :0


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Sep 10 2009, 10:10 PM~15046612
> *Shit man this car even have the wonder bar radio go by and ask them if the sell you the radio im surprise they haven't stold it yet :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



That's what I was thinking. Where exactly is it parked? :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

I heard a Black 58 Rag was stolen in Whittier CA last night out of the garage...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

got these at the swap meet today


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 11 2009, 08:59 PM~15056963
> *got these at the swap meet today
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 11 2009, 07:00 PM~15055764
> *That's what I was thinking.  Where exactly is it parked?  :biggrin:
> *


THE GUY THAT POST THE CAR IS SAYING IT IS IN ARIZONA LETS GO AND TAKE THIS BISH!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 11 2009, 08:52 PM~15056894
> *I heard a Black 58 Rag was stolen in Whittier CA last night out of the garage...
> *


THATS FUCKED UP :angry: INSIDE JOB MAYBE??? FUKEN THIEVES :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowri64+Sep 11 2009, 09:02 PM~15056991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
back to back posts.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 11 2009, 10:09 PM~15057065
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> back to back posts.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 11 2009, 09:09 PM~15057065
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> back to back posts.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 11 2009, 05:45 PM~15055082
> *vic, you tell the fellas in here that you're gonna bag the 8?  :0
> *


i heard him say that....he dont know no better :0


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 11 2009, 09:09 PM~15057065
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> back to back posts.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Sep 11 2009, 05:45 PM~15055082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 11 2009, 03:16 PM~15053619
> *now sure if anyone is looking to add power brakes to there 58 but my friend has a 58 power brake master clyinder and booster with the vacume canister
> *


How Much???? :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 11 2009, 08:52 PM~15056894
> *I heard a Black 58 Rag was stolen in Whittier CA last night out of the garage...
> *


 :0


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 11 2009, 08:45 PM~15055082
> *vic, you tell the fellas in here that you're gonna bag the 8?  :0
> 
> yep, its almost done
> ...


Thats cool! No better way to get lower and retain resale value AND get a smooth ride.

Vic if you need any pieces let me know. I will give you the 58 club special pricing :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by menace59+Sep 12 2009, 12:37 PM~15060615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sexy ass pic!! 3 of the hottest year rags


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Sep 11 2009, 11:42 PM~15058167
> *i heard him say that....he dont know no better :0
> *


someone slap him before it's too late....


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 12 2009, 11:44 AM~15060344
> *yep, its almost done  :biggrin:
> :angry:
> *


nice. 

now you can hang out with all the chrysler 300 guys. :uh:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala+Sep 12 2009, 04:40 PM~15061844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: eventually it will get cut but for now i wana drive that mofo everywhere an bags seem like the best bet


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 12 2009, 07:55 PM~15062965
> * :roflmao:  eventually it will get cut but for now i wana drive that mofo everywhere an bags seem like the best bet
> *


whatever, pippy long stockings!

dont be scared.... :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 12 2009, 07:58 PM~15062995
> *whatever, pippy long stockings!
> 
> dont be scared....  :0
> *


 :biggrin: i aint skeered. it will be my ONLY ride on air, my other ride is gettin juice


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 12 2009, 08:06 PM~15063063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that trailer is bad ass to


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 11 2009, 04:16 PM~15053619
> *now sure if anyone is looking to add power brakes to there 58 but my friend has a 58 power brake master clyinder and booster with the vacume canister
> *


Pics? Price?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Sep 13 2009, 05:19 AM~15065091
> *Pics? Price?
> *


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr+Sep 11 2009, 03:16 PM~15053619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he just put it on ebay last night!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/58-chevrole...id=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

HOMIE MARIO ROLLING.......


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 13 2009, 06:55 PM~15069048
> *HOMIE MARIO ROLLING.......
> 
> 
> ...


Love that color


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Ok, I know it isn't a 58, but I got a new camera today so I took a few of my 63 :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Sep 13 2009, 08:34 PM~15070729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice pic  Not too often you c an 8 on 3


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Sep 13 2009, 08:34 PM~15070729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Sep 13 2009, 07:34 PM~15070729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a rare site indead.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 11 2009, 06:11 PM~15053557
> *i have some nice wheels on a 58 4 door. how do you know if there correct for 58?
> *


PM sent


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 13 2009, 07:41 PM~15070002
> *Ok, I know it isn't a 58, but I got a new camera today so I took a few of my 63  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: locorider, specspec

:wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 14 2009, 07:10 PM~15081333
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: locorider, specspec
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Sep 13 2009, 09:11 PM~15071267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 13 2009, 08:41 PM~15070002
> *Ok, I know it isn't a 58, but I got a new camera today so I took a few of my 63  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Sep 14 2009, 07:25 PM~15081481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That would b a nice golf cart


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Sep 14 2009, 07:25 PM~15081481
> *:loco:
> 
> 
> ...


LOL
make it look like a 58!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 14 2009, 07:45 PM~15081728
> *LOL
> make it look like a 58!
> *


 and lift it


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 14 2009, 07:15 PM~15081373
> *:wave:
> *


Watup BigPage, que onda vos cerote!.....lol you still got the 58?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 14 2009, 07:47 PM~15081753
> *Watup BigPage, que onda vos cerote!.....lol you still got the 58?
> *


QUE PASO VOS PISADO ...YEA I STILL GOT IT WHATS UP WITH YOU...


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 14 2009, 08:45 PM~15081728
> *LOL
> make it look like a 58!
> *


Post up a side shot of a 58. Direct side shot like that one.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 14 2009, 08:00 PM~15081945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :wow: :yes: :wow: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade+Sep 14 2009, 07:55 PM~15081876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 14 2009, 08:00 PM~15081945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 15 2009, 03:23 PM~15081463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


there's no better sight than a laid out 58! amazing


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Sep 14 2009, 07:25 PM~15081481
> *:loco:
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats cool!! fuck ill do a real one lol


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 14 2009, 08:00 PM~15081945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 14 2009, 07:19 PM~15082275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 13 2009, 06:55 PM~15069048
> *HOMIE MARIO ROLLING.......
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know what color this is? looks like cashmere blue but not sure


----------



## 69tow (Feb 10, 2006)

At the East L.A Mexican Independence Parade.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Sep 15 2009, 02:27 PM~15089485
> *At the East L.A Mexican Independence Parade.
> 
> 
> ...


DONALD DOIN IT BIG AS USUAL!!!! CAR IS GORGEOUS BROTHER!!!! :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chivo6four+Sep 15 2009, 09:40 AM~15087003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Tropic Turquoise code 914


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Sep 15 2009, 02:27 PM~15089485
> *At the East L.A Mexican Independence Parade.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> At the East L.A Mexican Independence Parade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ACE RAG SS (Feb 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Sep 15 2009, 12:52 PM~15088687
> *Does anyone know what color this is? looks like cashmere blue but not sure
> *




Tropic Turquoise


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE+Aug 23 2009, 06:12 PM~14856554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... Sam did let some secrets out... :0 

Nice meeting all you homies and it was great chillen with all of you as well.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 13 2009, 06:41 PM~15070002
> *Ok, I know it isn't a 58, but I got a new camera today so I took a few of my 63  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I ALSO GOT A NEW CAMERA (CANON OES 50D 15.1 MP) :biggrin: WHAT'S UP EVERYONE?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Beautiful cars.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 15 2009, 09:48 PM~15094492
> *I ALSO GOT A NEW CAMERA (CANON OES 50D 15.1 MP)  :biggrin: WHAT'S UP EVERYONE?
> 
> 
> ...


sup Pete? a nice camera is da shit huh? U coming to the SS?


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 15 2009, 06:19 PM~15091076
> *
> Looks like Tropic Turquoise code 914
> *


QUOTE(83kaddy @ Sep 15 2009, 12:52 PM) 
Does anyone know what color this is? looks like cashmere blue but not sure




> Tropic Turquoise
> 
> 
> 
> thanks guys


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag-4_@Sep 15 2009, 06:38 PM~15091809
> *Thanks, for stopping by and scooping me up homie.
> Thats was crazy the brews were flowing all night non-stop.
> The PeteSta was gonna go postal on dude at the front desk...  :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

It was good to meet you too bro, we gotta do it again!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 15 2009, 09:48 PM~15094492
> *I ALSO GOT A NEW CAMERA (CANON OES 50D 15.1 MP)  :biggrin: WHAT'S UP EVERYONE?
> 
> 
> ...


Damn nice pic... Where you been? MIA in the FIFTYH8r meetings! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Sep 15 2009, 11:19 PM~15095352
> *thanks guys
> *


No Prollem :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 16 2009, 12:48 AM~15094492
> *I ALSO GOT A NEW CAMERA (CANON OES 50D 15.1 MP)  :biggrin: WHAT'S UP EVERYONE?
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! That's my new favorite pic of that blue bitch!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: By the way, I had your red headed bitch out on the town yesterday, I was telling the kids out on the street to just say *NO* to TREJO!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 15 2009, 09:48 PM~15094492
> *I ALSO GOT A NEW CAMERA (CANON OES 50D 15.1 MP)  :biggrin: WHAT'S UP EVERYONE?
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

My hustlin paid off and i just scooped this off the original owner...
All power with a 348


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 16 2009, 07:31 PM~15102880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS TOMMY, LOOKS NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 16 2009, 07:31 PM~15102880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Thanks man, This is my dream car and its sick...Got it from down south and its super solid with very minor rust...2 spots the size of a 1/2 dollar in the trunk and one small spot on the drivers rear lower quarter....I cant believe how untouched it was and all the documentation he had to go with it...It was last registered 1978.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Sep 16 2009, 04:18 PM~15101157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

NICE!

:thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 16 2009, 07:31 PM~15102880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Sep 16 2009, 01:35 AM~15095799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

There is just something about 59 rear ends.....


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

I seen this one at a show! :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 16 2009, 07:31 PM~15102880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


omg :0


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 16 2009, 08:31 PM~15102880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice find


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Sep 16 2009, 04:18 PM~15101157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 oh my


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 17 2009, 03:31 PM~15102880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great find!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 16 2009, 05:31 PM~15102880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 16 2009, 04:47 AM~15095989
> *Damn! That's my new favorite pic of that blue bitch!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  By the way, I had your red headed bitch out on the town yesterday, I was telling the kids out on the street to just say NO to TREJO!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: your all about self promotion arnt you? attention whore are we? :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 16 2009, 12:27 AM~15095411
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> It was good to meet you too bro, we gotta do it again!
> *



For sure...next month?

:cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 17 2009, 08:30 AM~15106070
> *:uh: your all about self promotion arnt you?  attention whore are we?  :biggrin:
> *


You're just jealous fucker! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 17 2009, 08:33 AM~15107028
> *You're just jealous fucker!  :biggrin:
> *


actually ur right, but im getting closer, been werking on it little by little


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Sep 17 2009, 12:39 AM~15105549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the story on this here


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 16 2009, 09:08 PM~15103273
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I only see 3...LMAO.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

That one looks like it rolled off the movie lot for American Graffitti..minus the red highlights...still BADAZZ!!

TTT


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 18 2009, 05:44 AM~15113622
> *whats the story on this here
> *


its for sale in my town for 9000 and I just spent my money elswhere :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 17 2009, 04:30 PM~15109460
> *actually ur right, but im getting closer, been werking on it little by little
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

Not sure if yall had seen this... its a '59 , but a '58 would react the same i would guess.... hard to watch, but i def wouldn't want to be in a wreck in my '58!!

Video


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Sep 18 2009, 07:16 AM~15117023
> *Not sure if yall had seen this... its a '59 , but a '58 would react the same i would guess.... hard to watch, but i def wouldn't want to be in a wreck in my '58!!
> 
> Video
> *


crazy as hell


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Sep 18 2009, 07:16 AM~15117023
> *Not sure if yall had seen this... its a '59 , but a '58 would react the same i would guess.... hard to watch, but i def wouldn't want to be in a wreck in my '58!!
> 
> Video
> *


:uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Sep 18 2009, 08:16 AM~15117023
> *Not sure if yall had seen this... its a '59 , but a '58 would react the same i would guess.... hard to watch, but i def wouldn't want to be in a wreck in my '58!!
> 
> Video
> *


Damn,I thought it would be the new car gettin smashed


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Sep 18 2009, 09:38 AM~15118200
> *Damn,I thought it would be the new car gettin smashed
> *


yah... 2 words... crumple zones!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Sep 17 2009, 09:50 PM~15114783
> *its for sale in my town for 9000 and I just spent my money elswhere  :angry:
> *


dangit. looks like its on a pallet bout to get back on the racks :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

SUP FELLAS?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 18 2009, 09:26 PM~15123856
> *SUP FELLAS?
> *


sup pimpn, nice new avatar


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 18 2009, 08:58 PM~15124151
> *sup pimpn, nice new avatar
> *


SUP VIC? THANKS.  


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members:* Chevyhound*


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Sep 18 2009, 10:14 PM~15124297-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam, must be nice.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 18 2009, 09:24 PM~15124373
> *not much other then gettin ready to move   . that one 58 was out there at sonics again today. me an Tank went a took a stroll out there to see the rides
> dam, must be nice.
> *


I WAS GONNA GO OUT THERE TODAY, BUT I'VE HAD ALLOT GOING ON LATELY, SO I DECIDED TO JUST CHILL AND RELAX.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## FIVESTARDETAIL (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 18 2009, 10:35 PM~15124472
> *I WAS GONNA GO OUT THERE TODAY, BUT I'VE HAD ALLOT GOING ON LATELY, SO I DECIDED TO JUST CHILL AND RELAX.
> 
> 
> *


ya ive been hella busy. you aint at that show at east high today??


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE+Sep 18 2009, 09:30 AM~15118102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Petesta, post one of your avatar :0 :0


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

CAN SOME ONE HELP ME WIH A PAINT CODE. ITS 966E I KNOW ITS TWO TONE BUT IT WAS PRIMED OVER AND I CANT TELL. THANKS HOMIES.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> I recognize that interior! :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Sep 19 2009, 08:05 PM~15128987
> *CAN SOME ONE HELP ME WIH A PAINT CODE.  ITS 966E I KNOW ITS TWO TONE BUT IT WAS PRIMED OVER AND I CANT TELL. THANKS HOMIES.
> *



This is what i found using the SEACH key 

http://www.58classicchevy.com/body-colors.html

:0 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 19 2009, 01:15 AM~15124301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin: Great topic :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 18 2009, 09:26 PM~15123856
> *SUP FELLAS?
> *


GATES!!!! WHATS UP BROTHER??? :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag-4_@Sep 17 2009, 07:01 AM~15106500
> *For sure...next month?
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Shit I hope, dont know if I can do it but will try.
You going for sure?


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 21 2009, 08:55 AM~15133428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


amazing :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

im sure this has been posted before
my favourite 58


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Damn i cant believe how far that 58 is hanging off the back of that trailor...wtf

Awesome pic...some nice ass drops!


----------



## BGIZZLE (Sep 19, 2009)

Love dem 58's


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 20 2009, 06:18 PM~15134847
> *Shit I hope, dont know if I can do it but will try.
> You going for sure?
> *


I'm trying to make it happen. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 19 2009, 01:12 PM~15127203
> *TTT
> *



*DID YOU ALREADY RESERVE THE TOP FLOOR OF THE WYNN HOTEL FOR US IN VEGAS.....* :biggrin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

:wave: sup 58 lovers :wave:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 20 2009, 11:55 AM~15133428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass!! :biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 20 2009, 04:24 AM~15131420
> *This is what i found using the SEACH key
> 
> http://www.58classicchevy.com/body-colors.html
> ...


THANKS BRO THAT SITE IS VERY HELPFUL AND I SEEN IT BEFORE BUT IT JUST WASNT WHAT I NEEDED. BUT I DID FIND THIS THAT IS PRETTY COOL. http://www.348-409.com/paintdecode.html


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Sep 21 2009, 11:21 AM~15139971
> *DID YOU ALREADY RESERVE THE TOP FLOOR OF THE WYNN HOTEL FOR US IN VEGAS..... :biggrin:
> *


Honeymoon for you two lovebirds? :uh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Sep 21 2009, 09:46 AM~15140676
> *:wave: sup 58 lovers :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Sep 21 2009, 12:29 AM~15138782
> *im sure this has been posted before
> my favourite 58
> 
> ...


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 21 2009, 10:52 AM~15141183
> *Honeymoon for you two lovebirds?  :uh:
> *


HEY HUERO....KICK ROCKS.....


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Anyone have a 58 parts car sitting outback?? Please send me a pm--Thanks


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 22 2009, 05:39 PM~15156652
> *Anyone have a 58 parts car sitting outback?? Please send me a pm--Thanks
> *


what do you need?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 22 2009, 05:39 PM~15156652
> *Anyone have a 58 parts car sitting outback?? Please send me a pm--Thanks
> *


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Sep 22 2009, 11:18 PM~15160551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much is that? whats the floors and trunk floor look like?


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 22 2009, 11:45 PM~15160732
> *how much is that? whats the floors and trunk floor look like?
> *


floors and trunk are solid..i'll post some pics in a few..price?not sure yet


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Sep 23 2009, 09:13 AM~15162822
> *floors and trunk are solid..i'll post some pics in a few..price?not sure yet
> *


Sup Dave you taking the 58 to SS


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 21 2009, 01:13 PM~15142366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 23 2009, 06:34 PM~15168184
> *Sup Dave you taking the 58 to SS
> *


no,not ready yet...had to put it away and work on customers cars,


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Sep 23 2009, 10:06 PM~15170450
> *
> no,not ready yet...had to put it away and work on customers cars,
> *



LMAO... probably a good idea :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 24 2009, 07:41 PM~15179246
> *LMAO...  probably a good idea  :biggrin:
> *


i was thinkin today about slappin the 13-7-72 spokes on the 57 and drivin out there,but pomona is the same day..gots to $tack a couple before winter


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Sep 24 2009, 08:17 PM~15179682
> *i was thinkin today about slappin the 13-7-72 spokes on the 57 and drivin out there,but pomona is the same day..gots to $tack a couple before winter
> 
> 
> ...


is that the one that came from the 805?


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

cars from Wa. state...


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Oct 22 2006, 02:30 AM~6418085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Sundance, LayLow58, SouthSide Blues :worship: :worship: :worship: Right click and save...    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Sep 21 2009, 01:29 AM~15138782
> *im sure this has been posted before
> my favourite 58
> 
> ...


Nice.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@Sep 25 2009, 05:52 AM~15182416
> *:0  :0  :0  Sundance, LayLow58, SouthSide Blues  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: Right click and save...       :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


cant touch this set up!!!!!!!by far!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

this is my 4 door ......yaya i know but i love it


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

NICE


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Sep 25 2009, 07:44 PM~15188656
> *this is my 4 door ......yaya i know but i love it
> 
> 
> ...


aint nothing wrong with a 4 dr


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Sep 25 2009, 08:44 PM~15188656
> *this is my 4 door ......yaya i know but i love it
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

i got it ready for a show in santa ana ca


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Sep 25 2009, 05:44 PM~15188656
> *this is my 4 door ......yaya i know but i love it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Here is some progress pics of my 2 door post Impala  :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Sep 26 2009, 09:51 AM~15192469
> *Here is some progress pics of my 2 door post Impala    :roflmao:  :loco:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Sep 26 2009, 09:51 AM~15192469
> *Here is some progress pics of my 2 door post Impala    :roflmao:  :loco:
> *














I havent read through your whole build, but are you gonna run the impala trim there too?


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 26 2009, 01:50 PM~15192774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir I am. I have been looking for the "pitchforks" for a while and keep getting sniped on Feebay. I am not sure on the actual Impala spears yet though. I need to try some things and I might just leave the spears off all together.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Sep 25 2009, 07:44 PM~15188656
> *this is my 4 door ......yaya i know but i love it
> 
> 
> ...


its a five8, thats all that matters!!!!


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Sep 26 2009, 02:12 PM~15193447
> *its a five8, thats all that matters!!!!
> *


8 months it took me but its done


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Sep 26 2009, 01:21 PM~15193496













Dont let the Petesta see this!!! next thing you know there will be a Cashmere Blue Rag rolling around with 22's :angry: :angry:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Sep 26 2009, 02:42 PM~15193572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Sep 25 2009, 07:44 PM~15188656
> *this is my 4 door ......yaya i know but i love it
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Thats BADAZZ..


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

that is going to be dope. is it going to have 3 lights in the back to??


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Sep 26 2009, 05:24 PM~15194269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Anyone with a 58 vert who needs an extra trunklid let me know. I got a fiberglass one thats a perfect fit for sale. paint it to match, put a mural on it for the shows and not ruin your stock trunk. When painted you probably couldnt tell its not a stock one. If someones interested let me know.


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Sep 26 2009, 02:21 PM~15193496
> *8 months it took  me but its done
> 
> 
> ...


never seen a '58 with big wheels looks pretty nice


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 26 2009, 08:25 PM~15194603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No  i had to leave the 2 light rear setup because of the funds needed to get an impala decklid and taillight metal. Thats why its called the Del-pala 2/3 Delray and 1/3 Impala hehehe.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Sep 27 2009, 06:01 AM~15197753
> *No    i had to leave the 2 light rear setup because of the funds needed to get an impala decklid and taillight metal. Thats why its called the Del-pala 2/3 Delray and 1/3 Impala hehehe.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: thats creative :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Sep 26 2009, 08:52 PM~15195423
> *Anyone with a 58 vert who needs an extra trunklid let me know. I got a fiberglass one thats a perfect fit for sale. paint it to match, put a mural on it for the shows and not ruin your stock trunk. When painted you probably couldnt tell its not a stock one. If someones interested let me know.
> 
> 
> ...



I dont need the trunk just the body :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

TTT


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Sep 24 2009, 08:17 PM~15179682
> *i was thinkin today about slappin the 13-7-72 spokes on the 57 and drivin out there,but pomona is the same day..gots to $tack a couple before winter
> 
> 
> ...


my bad,Pomona is the following weekend...we might go


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 27 2009, 09:56 AM~15198357
> *I dont need the trunk just the body :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> TTT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Yeah I feel you. It was a dude by St louis that sold a 58 vert for $1500 a week ago. I missed it by an hour.


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

On friday I saw this 58 Impala in Athens,TX. Vato said he was asking 38k. It was all OG.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Sep 27 2009, 11:14 AM~15198968
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Yeah I feel you. It was a dude by St louis that sold a 58 vert for $1500 a week ago. I missed it by an hour.
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Sep 28 2009, 01:46 PM~15209083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Sep 28 2009, 03:41 PM~15209604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Sep 28 2009, 01:46 PM~15209083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where is it?


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Sep 26 2009, 02:42 PM~15193572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2

:angry:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Sep 27 2009, 09:49 PM~15203421
> *On friday I saw this 58 Impala in Athens,TX. Vato said he was asking 38k. It was all OG.
> 
> 
> ...


Who?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Since Johnny is so shy about it I will put it up here for him. I didnt see it in person but the pics are insane.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN that looks sick.... Thats what I 've been saying all along... all my 58 shit is up on the selling block now!
Cant wait to see the whole damn thing :0


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

fuck,that is nice


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

You know you da man, when all you bring to the show is your frame with no body and still probably left with a trophy 

 



> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Sep 29 2009, 03:50 AM~15216031
> *Since Johnny is so shy about it I will put it up here for him. I didnt see it in person but the pics are insane.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Sep 29 2009, 01:50 AM~15216031
> *Since Johnny is so shy about it I will put it up here for him. I didnt see it in person but the pics are insane.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 NICE!


----------



## adamflow1 (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh thats BAD :0 :0


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Sep 28 2009, 05:02 PM~15211171
> *where is it?
> *


rotting impalas thread    wish i hadnt gone there


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Sep 29 2009, 08:48 AM~15217236
> *You know you da man, when all you bring to the show is your frame with no body and still probably left with a trophy
> 
> 
> *


X 58 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Sep 29 2009, 08:48 AM~15217236
> *You know you da man, when all you bring to the show is your frame with no body and still probably THE BEST THING THERE!!!
> 
> *


fixed it for ya


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

You know you da man, when all you bring to the show is your frame with no body and still probably left with a trophy 



Thats WORD!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 29 2009, 08:48 AM~15216832
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN that looks sick....  Thats what I 've been saying all along... all my 58 shit is up on the selling block now!
> Cant wait to see the whole damn thing :0
> *


I'll take a copy of your inventory


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Sep 29 2009, 07:48 AM~15216832
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN that looks sick....  Thats what I 've been saying all along... all my 58 shit is up on the selling block now!
> Cant wait to see the whole damn thing :0
> *


come on now, u and i both know how small time i am!!!!i cant afford the body yet??? sam maybe u need to donate one to this project!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Sep 29 2009, 08:48 AM~15217236
> *You know you da man, when all you bring to the show is your frame with no body and still probably left with a trophy
> 
> 
> *


ok noah u need to give up some accessories for this ride!!!donations please!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by adamflow1_@Sep 29 2009, 11:16 AM~15218469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats detail


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG+Sep 30 2009, 10:56 AM~15228575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats cuz you spent it all on the frame!!! that is just beautiful man... bad ass
OK OK I'll donate..... as long as I keep it when its done :0 :biggrin: 
I guess it wouldnt be a donation then :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

AM I STILL ALLOWED IN HERE WITH YOU BALLERS?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 30 2009, 10:05 PM~15235786
> *AM I STILL ALLOWED IN HERE WITH YOU BALLERS?
> *


 :nono: oh no you didnt :biggrin: u da baller


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Sep 30 2009, 02:58 AM~15222241
> *rotting impalas thread        wish i hadnt gone there
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Page 4 .. TTT









:h5: :wave:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:0 
:0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adamflow1_@Sep 30 2009, 07:16 AM~15218469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit!!!! skeeeet


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 1 2009, 10:07 PM~15245221
> *:0
> :0
> 
> ...



Thats awesome right there!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

who mike jones,who mike jones, who :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 1 2009, 07:07 PM~15245221
> *:0
> :0
> 
> ...


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Nice...Thats sexy right there!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Oct 2 2009, 08:57 AM~15248084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

DAAAMN!!! alot of ballers in this thread...hopefully I'll be on this level one day :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Oct 2 2009, 08:57 AM~15248084
> *
> 
> 
> ...










dam spec spec it looks CLEAN!!


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Oct 2 2009, 08:57 AM~15248084
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 2 2009, 09:27 AM~15249385
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


Big Ry...how's it going bro


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat+Oct 2 2009, 08:28 AM~15248832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments guys.Still waiting for the cruisers to come back from paint    Should look much better after that :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Oct 3 2009, 02:38 PM~15258662
> *Thanks for the compliments guys.Still waiting for the cruisers to come back from paint       Should look much better after that :biggrin:
> *


does it have a booty kit? an i really dig them wheels


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Oct 3 2009, 02:34 PM~15258639
> *Big Ry...how's it going bro
> *


GOING GOOD BROTHER, YOUR CAR LOOKS GREAT!!


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

58 post page 6 :nono:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Oct 2 2009, 08:57 AM~15248084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Oct 3 2009, 04:57 AM~15248084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks dope


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Oct 2 2009, 08:57 AM~15248084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
Nice


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 6 2009, 10:39 AM~15282687
> *:0  :0  :0
> Nice
> *


Post up your reciept Hess, show these guys how you were destined to be a 58 guy  .


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Oct 2 2009, 07:57 AM~15248084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You're eight is looking sick Eric, get them cruisers on there man.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Oct 2 2009, 08:57 AM~15248084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 6 2009, 11:43 AM~15282731
> *Post up your reciept Hess, show these guys how you were destined to be a 58 guy  .
> *


You ordered, and you paid! you the real 58 guy...Im just part of the FiftyH8er crew :biggrin: 

Check out the TOTAL price :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for the limones bro, we got Lemonade for the rest of the year :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Anyone need limes, hit up the Lime-Sta


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 6 2009, 06:30 PM~15284699
> *Thanks for the limones bro, we got Lemonade for the rest of the year :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Anyone need limes, hit up the Lime-Sta
> 
> ...


Damn looks like its time for a Corona fest :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 6 2009, 01:43 PM~15282731
> *Post up your reciept 58.64 :biggrin: thats why i keep collecting every year*


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/1406073423.html :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Oct 6 2009, 04:40 PM~15285371
> *and which are you referrin to pete , cause my didnt say anything bout a 58 alone , mine said 58.64 :biggrin: thats why i keep collecting every year
> *


Too many Hess' up in here!


----------



## alaska (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## alaska (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Oct 6 2009, 02:25 PM~15284650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA, I FORGET YOU'RE ALSO A HESS, BUT IF I WAS GONNA CALL YOU OUT I'DE REFER TO YOU AS "THE IMPALA KING" OR SOME SHIT LIKE THAT, HAHA. :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 6 2009, 03:25 PM~15284650
> *You ordered, and you paid! you the real 58 guy...Im just part of the FiftyH8er crew :biggrin:
> 
> Check out the TOTAL price :0  :0
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Oct 6 2009, 11:59 PM~15290029
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Huevo biter (no ****) que paso homeB, next road trip gonna have to be Pomona


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 7 2009, 12:16 AM~15290117
> *Huevo biter (no ****) que paso homeB, next road trip gonna have to be Pomona
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




Sounds like a plan Homeboy.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Can anybody that has complete driving 58 rag do me a favor and measure fromt door jamb to door jamb front to back form vin tag area to jamb right behind the striker i want to double check my cars measurements Thanks


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 7 2009, 10:12 AM~15292627
> *Can anybody that has complete driving 58 rag do me a favor and measure fromt door jamb to door jamb front to back form vin tag area to jamb right behind the striker i want to double check my cars measurements Thanks
> *


45"


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 7 2009, 12:32 AM~15289356
> *
> HAHA, I FORGET YOU'RE ALSO A HESS, BUT IF I WAS GONNA CALL YOU OUT I'DE REFER TO YOU AS "THE IMPALA KING" OR SOME SHIT LIKE THAT, HAHA.  :biggrin:
> *


yea i hear ya , im just collecting them , i stay busy on everyone elses cars i dont have time to finish my own , the GRINCH , and the 936 rag has been the same way for 5 years now , hell both only need interior and few minor things , , , , , , , , , , im going to get on your level one day and stop buying the ones that need work and get me one damn near done , it works out to be cheaper and quicker :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Oct 7 2009, 11:34 AM~15293339
> *yea i hear ya , im just collecting them , i stay busy on everyone elses cars i dont have time to finish my own , the GRINCH , and the 936 rag has been the same way for 5 years now , hell both only need interior and few minor things , , , , , , , , , , im going to get on your level one day and stop buying the ones that need work and get me one damn near done , it works out to be cheaper and quicker  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Oct 7 2009, 09:53 AM~15293016
> *45"
> *


  Thanks


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Oct 7 2009, 09:53 AM~15293016
> *45"
> *


All braced up thanks again for the info my car was right on


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 9 2009, 12:52 PM~15312794
> *All braced up thanks again for the info my car was right on
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 9 2009, 10:52 AM~15312794
> *All braced up thanks again for the info my car was right on
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> Since Johnny is so shy about it I will put it up here for him. I didnt see it in person but the pics are insane.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 6 2009, 04:30 PM~15284699
> *Thanks for the limones bro, we got Lemonade for the rest of the year :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Anyone need limes, hit up the Lime-Sta
> 
> ...


What happen to my invite??? :dunno: 

Next time will get together at the PeteStas as he has the limes for the Coronas all set....
:biggrin:


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by adamflow1_@Sep 29 2009, 11:16 AM~15218469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badasss!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> > Since Johnny is so shy about it I will put it up here for him. I didnt see it in person but the pics are insane.
> 
> 
> thanks for the post! tomorrow is a big day for me.im spraying the body of 8cents...so i got to get alot of rest!!! ill post up some pics tomorrow night.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 9 2009, 06:36 PM~15315212
> *thanks for the post!  tomorrow is a big day for me.im spraying the body of 8cents...so i got to get alot of rest!!! ill post up some pics tomorrow night.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 9 2009, 09:36 PM~15315212
> *thanks for the post!  tomorrow is a big day for me.im spraying the body of 8cents...so i got to get alot of rest!!! ill post up some pics tomorrow night.
> *


 :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

What up guys been working on my car and so far this is what I got



So it went from this

















THIS
















































































Now don’t get it twisted the car needs a lot of work and probably will stay like that for a wile since we are working in other projects but least we can ride now! 
So this it for now til I get ready for a full resto then hoppefuly I can ride with the big ballers :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Oct 9 2009, 11:19 PM~15317599
> *What up guys been working on my car and so far this is what I got
> So it went from this
> 
> ...



chinge su!!!!
turtuga te salio chingon!!!!  :worship: :worship:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Oct 9 2009, 09:19 PM~15317599
> *What up guys been working on my car and so far this is what I got
> So it went from this
> 
> ...


Nice work...looks good bro!!! We need more hardtops up in here,with all these vert ballers!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Oct 9 2009, 10:19 PM~15317599
> *What up guys been working on my car and so far this is what I got
> So it went from this
> 
> ...


HOLY FUCKIN SHIT!!! SOOOOOOO DAMN SICK MAN, I WOULD LOVE FOR THAT 58 TO BE PARKED NEXT TO MINE, WHATS UP?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 9 2009, 11:24 PM~15317623
> *chinge su!!!!
> turtuga te salio chingon!!!!   :worship:  :worship:
> *


Yeah, lo mismo que dijo el!!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag-4_@Oct 9 2009, 05:41 PM~15314927
> *What happen to my invite???  :dunno:
> 
> Next time will get together at the PeteStas as he has the limes for the Coronas all set....
> ...


haha, that was a Snatch and Grab operation.... 
but better believe that the Coronas will be ready for you next time :cheesy:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Oct 9 2009, 11:19 PM~15317599
> *What up guys been working on my car and so far this is what I got
> So it went from this
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE....DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMNN!! :0 :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Oct 9 2009, 11:19 PM~15317599
> *What up guys been working on my car and so far this is what I got
> So it went from this
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: OMG!!!!!! that trunk step is CLEAN!! we need more pic thos :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Oct 9 2009, 11:19 PM~15317599
> *What up guys been working on my car and so far this is what I got
> So it went from this
> 
> ...



damn shit looks good man


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

GAWDAYUUUUM........nice ride holmes & job...Hats off to ya!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 10 2009, 12:01 PM~15319699
> *GAWDAYUUUUM........nice ride holmes & job...Hats off to ya!
> *


Sup? you get my pm? 
I need your ZIP


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s, rag61

is it done? :cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

taken from the super show roll in topic


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Oct 10 2009, 01:19 AM~15317599
> *What up guys been working on my car and so far this is what I got
> So it went from this
> 
> ...



damn thats nice...how did you get those gauges to light up don't see any wires


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

spayed this morning got an early start 5:30 am added some red veragated leaf to the firewall ,dash, and quarter inserts


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

couple more shots of it factory sierra gold with anniversary gold dash


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: kandychromegsxr, *rag61*

:wave: Lookin good johnny cant wait to see it together, did you do all the other parts or just the body? guess you'll be setting the body on that nice ass frame soon??


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

gonna do doors and trunk lid this week, and fenders and hood next,its down hill now. getting all stainless done now. thanks.. man im ready to see this thing finished too


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 10 2009, 04:33 PM~15320841
> *gonna do doors and trunk lid this week, and fenders and hood next,its down hill now. getting all stainless done now.  thanks.. man im ready to see this thing finished too
> *


downhill for sure. must be exciting :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 10 2009, 06:26 PM~15320813
> *
> 
> couple more shots of it factory sierra gold with anniversary gold dash
> *


looks killer johnny , what kind of clear and color you using 

im sure me and andrew will trade you our 3 58 rags for your one haha , that way we could share :biggrin:

just noticed , are you going to run a front mount antenna or not going to run any , i dont see any rear mount holes


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> couple more shots of it factory sierra gold with anniversary gold dash
> :0 man that is on time for sure


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Oct 10 2009, 04:43 PM~15320888
> *looks killer johnny , what kind of clear and color you using
> 
> im sure me and andrew will trade you our 3 58 rags for your one haha , that way we could share  :biggrin:
> ...


thanks david! long as i been working on this thing we should all pitch in LOL! yea it had it on the rear but i welded it up,i never trust the holes so i redrill after paint, she will have a pair...how you been ? i hear u stay busy!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Oct 10 2009, 04:43 PM~15320888
> *looks killer johnny , what kind of clear and color you using
> 
> im sure me and andrew will trade you our 3 58 rags for your one haha , that way we could share  :biggrin:
> ...


we were dupont for years and now we are ppg, the color is chromaprmier and the clear is 894 ppg


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Oct 10 2009, 04:43 PM~15320888
> *looks killer johnny , what kind of clear and color you using
> 
> im sure me and andrew will trade you our 3 58 rags for your one haha , that way we could share  :biggrin:
> ...


shit i would proble trade like 10 of my rags


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=503365


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 10 2009, 04:26 PM~15320813
> *
> 
> couple more shots of it factory sierra gold with anniversary gold dash
> *


thats a nice color


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Nice rides guys And rag61 did y shave the rear atennas or are you going to cut them in later or am i blind and cant see the holes??? LOL


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 10 2009, 04:22 PM~15320790
> *
> spayed this morning got an early start 5:30 am added some red veragated leaf to the firewall ,dash, and quarter inserts
> *


damn the trunk looks like the whole car was dipped in paint


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 10 2009, 06:00 PM~15321237
> *we were dupont for years and now we are ppg, the color is chromaprmier and the clear is 894 ppg
> *


 
PPG!!! :thumbsup: Your car looks great, congrats...you breaking it out at the Majestics New Year's gathering? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 10 2009, 04:22 PM~15320790
> *
> spayed this morning got an early start 5:30 am added some red veragated leaf to the firewall ,dash, and quarter inserts
> *


:wow: holy moly. that is sweet 


i know this car has hydros, are you going to cut the holes for the battery rack an pumps later? or am i jus not seein them


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 10 2009, 04:19 PM~15320782
> *
> *


Very nice, cant wait to see it all put together.... :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 10 2009, 11:14 PM~15322954
> *Very nice, cant wait to see it all put together.... :0  :0
> *


I CAN!!! TAKE YOUR TIME MR SALTERS, THAT WAY I WON'T BE INSECURE OF MY 58 AND I CAN ENJOY IT A LITTLE LONGER, CUZ WHEN YOU BUST OUT, WE'LL ALL BE GETTING CLOWNED.   








































  YOU'RE 58 IS INDESCRIBABLE.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 10 2009, 07:26 PM~15321100
> *thanks david! long as i been working on this thing we should all pitch in LOL! yea it had it on the rear but i welded it up,i never trust the holes so i redrill after paint, she will have a pair...how you been ? i hear u stay busy!!!! :cheesy:
> *


yea seems like it takes forever when you build your own car , but we can build customer cars in 6 months or less sometimes , depends on how deep their pockets are lol . 

im good , how are you and the family , i saty pretty much swamped with work , which is a good thing i guess , need a bigger shop though , 5000 sq ft sounds big until you get 16 cars in it lol never have enough room . all i do is classics and i have one used car lot i do 3-4 cars a week for 

i been using standox color and dupont clear 7900 and 72200s 

glad to see things going well on the 8cent$ rag


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Oct 9 2009, 10:19 PM~15317599
> *What up guys been working on my car and so far this is what I got
> So it went from this
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

stole this from the vegas topic 

whos rag is this , factory air , 348 , level air ,spots , autronic , damn bad ride 










and got another level air compressor and tank on display :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Oct 11 2009, 09:50 AM~15324268
> *stole this from the vegas topic
> 
> whos rag is this , factory air , 348 , level air ,spots , autronic , damn bad ride
> ...


THAT'S JOES 58, THAT CAR IS BEYOND ACCESSORIZED AND PROBABLY ONE OF THE BEST 58's IN THE COUNTRY.  AND DONT FORGET IT ALSO HAS A/C, I SEE HE FINALLY GOT HIS TRI PWR-LEVEL AIR-A/C- AIR CLEANER.   

THAT'S HIM IN THE PIC, REAL COOL DUDE.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 11 2009, 01:41 PM~15324471
> *THAT'S JOES 58, THAT CAR IS BEYOND ACCESSORIZED AND PROBABLY ONE OF THE BEST 58's IN THE COUNTRY.   AND DONT FORGET IT ALSO HAS A/C, I SEE HE FINALLY GOT HIS  TRI PWR-LEVEL AIR-A/C- AIR CLEANER.
> 
> THAT'S HIM IN THE PIC, REAL COOL DUDE.
> *


yea , he called me a few times on some parts , didnt know if that was his , looks klean


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

and Joe has new hardware on the back seat :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 11 2009, 12:41 PM~15324957
> *and Joe has new hardware on the back seat  :biggrin:
> *


SS 58 RIZZAG


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Oct 11 2009, 12:32 PM~15324918
> *yea , he called me a few times on some parts , didnt know if that was his , looks klean
> *


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 10 2009, 04:26 PM~15320813
> *
> 
> couple more shots of it factory sierra gold with anniversary gold dash
> *


holy crap, that is beautiful
congrats bro :0


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 11 2009, 01:41 PM~15324957
> *and Joe has new hardware on the back seat  :biggrin:
> *


and headwear


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :around:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 10 2009, 07:45 PM~15321733
> *Nice rides guys And rag61 did y shave the rear atennas or are you going to cut them in later or am i blind and cant see the holes??? LOL
> *


yea ill cut em later along with the pump racks and all.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 10 2009, 09:05 PM~15322108
> *PPG!!! :thumbsup:  Your car looks great, congrats...you breaking it out at the Majestics New Year's gathering?  LOL :biggrin:
> *


will be at vegas next year, car will go together fairly quick but the aircraft will set me back a little on time.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 11 2009, 12:44 AM~15323033
> *I CAN!!! TAKE YOUR TIME MR SALTERS, THAT WAY I WON'T BE INSECURE OF MY 58 AND I CAN ENJOY IT A LITTLE LONGER, CUZ WHEN YOU BUST OUT, WE'LL ALL BE GETTING CLOWNED.
> YOU'RE 58 IS INDESCRIBABLE.
> *


thanks pete but we all know who rules on here!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 11 2009, 11:53 AM~15324521
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


pete thats what u need bro a matching hardtop! :thumbsup:


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 6 2009, 03:25 PM~15284650
> *You ordered, and you paid! you the real 58 guy...Im just part of the FiftyH8er crew :biggrin:
> 
> Check out the TOTAL price :0  :0
> ...


thats fucked up u go 2 in n out n dont invite me jk l0l lucky basterds ima own a in n out sum day n host car showz ther all lowriders get food half off


----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 10 2009, 07:22 PM~15320790
> *
> spayed this morning got an early start 5:30 am added some red veragated leaf to the firewall ,dash, and quarter inserts
> *


Man she is beautiful!!! Keep it up can't wait to see it done!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Oct 11 2009, 07:28 PM~15327497
> *Man she is beautiful!!! Keep it up can't wait to see it done!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


thanks tim, ready to see u come on down homie!


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW+Oct 9 2009, 11:24 PM~15317623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUST ROUT THEM NICE AND TIGHT


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde+Oct 11 2009, 09:44 AM~15323995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW IT BE NICE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

LOVE IT 

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Oct 10 2009, 07:19 PM~15317599
> *What up guys been working on my car and so far this is what I got
> So it went from this
> 
> ...


this 58 is amazing, fucking badass mayne!!! set up is dope   

i cant believe this isnt finished aswell, its already sooooo sick :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 11 2009, 12:26 PM~15320813
> *
> 
> couple more shots of it factory sierra gold with anniversary gold dash
> *


holy shit that is clean! amazing colour


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

took these off the las vegas show thread


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

:tears: :tears: :tears: 

Now I dont know why I even bother to build anything. Between all the ballers on here my poor little POS feels like a 71 Gremlin.

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Oct 10 2009, 02:19 AM~15317599
> *What up guys been working on my car and so far this is what I got
> So it went from this
> 
> ...


Mad props to you Turtle! That is a rolling beauty!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 10 2009, 07:22 PM~15320790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A thing of beauty! Amazing work Johnny!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 12 2009, 05:12 AM~15330023
> *A thing of beauty! Amazing work Johnny!
> *


thanks seth, gotta get busy after this vegas show... homies building some top notch rides!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## cadillac on chrome (Feb 9, 2004)

whats up just got in the 58 game i need a front seat can anyone point me in the right place


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

PM sent on front seat homie but your talking $$$


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Oct 12 2009, 07:50 PM~15336514
> *PM sent on front seat homie but your talking $$$
> *


You find me another trunk floor yet? hope you didnt forget.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 10 2009, 04:26 PM~15320813
> *
> 
> couple more shots of it factory sierra gold with anniversary gold dash
> *


 :0 damm johnny thats fawkn beautiful...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Oct 12 2009, 07:50 PM~15336514
> *PM sent on front seat homie but your talking $$$
> *


 :yessad: you aint lieing


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Can you run 13x7 rev daytons or zeniths and cruiser skirts on a 58 impala with a stock rear end or do you have to shorten it ??


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 13 2009, 12:21 AM~15339731
> *Can you run 13x7 rev daytons or zeniths and cruiser skirts on a 58 impala with a stock rear end or do you have to shorten it ??
> *


You have to shorten the rear end or run 13x5.5's


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Oct 12 2009, 06:08 AM~15330019
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> Now I dont know why I even bother to build anything. Between all the ballers on here my poor little POS feels like a 71 Gremlin.
> ...


I know how you feel


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Oct 12 2009, 05:08 AM~15330019
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> Now I dont know why I even bother to build anything. Between all the ballers on here my poor little POS feels like a 71 Gremlin.
> ...


lol 71 grimlin


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Oct 13 2009, 07:51 AM~15340973
> *You have to shorten the rear end or run 13x5.5's
> *


HMMM i do have a set of 13x5.5's but i think id rather shorten the rear end LOL


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 13 2009, 01:30 PM~15341893
> *lol 71 grimlin
> *


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 12 2009, 12:31 AM~15329790
> *took these off the las vegas show thread
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn't Chris and his Rides with the OLDIES - East Bay Chapter? Looks like Classic Memories Plaques to me around his display?!?!?!


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 13 2009, 01:07 PM~15342921
> *HMMM i do have a set of 13x5.5's but i think id rather shorten the rear end LOL
> *


shorten the rear end and sell me the 13x5.5's :biggrin:


----------



## LayMLow_chick_80 (Oct 14, 2009)

T.T.T. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Oct 13 2009, 12:21 PM~15343088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: an its almost the same color as my car to :|


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 12 2009, 08:49 PM~15337323
> *:0 damm johnny thats fawkn beautiful...
> 
> 
> *


thanks big huey! wus been up out there??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Oct 13 2009, 11:59 AM~15343605
> *shorten the rear end and sell me the 13x5.5's :biggrin:
> *


Let me think about that


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Im out of the 58 rag game till i can find me a driver,something done or ALOT nicer project!!!




















O yea anyone need 58 ragtop trim and V tags?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

I got some 58 parts forsale!!!! 4 door parts car,2 blasted hardtop/vert Impala doors,decent/good front clip,powdercoated radiator support etc etc PM me if ya need anythign


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

you got a good wiper motor?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Oct 13 2009, 12:44 PM~15343378
> *Wasn't Chris and his Rides with the OLDIES - East Bay Chapter? Looks like Classic Memories Plaques to me around his display?!?!?!
> *


yeah i heard he left OLDIES DONT KNOW WHY AND NOW HE IS WITH CLASSIC MEMORIES


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: locorider, INVISIBLE EMPIRE
:wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 15 2009, 08:47 PM~15372562
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: locorider, INVISIBLE EMPIRE
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Oct 15 2009, 07:47 PM~15372562-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 17 2009, 12:09 PM~15386173
> *
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Transmission cross member same on a 58 as 59-60/61-64??


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 17 2009, 03:42 PM~15388150
> *Transmission cross member same on a 58 as 59-60/61-64??
> *


58 is not the same, i just went thru all that, i would say 59-60, and 61-64


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 17 2009, 04:16 PM~15388774
> *58 is not the same, i just went thru all that, i would say 59-60, and 61-64
> *


Ok coo thanks for the info


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

[URL=http://img3.imageshack.us/i/015pqc
selling pair of 58 cruisers. one is mint NOS,the other used but solid just need cosmetics,used one has trim nos dont.hit me up if interested.only selling due to i have found another pair.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

will trade for 58 59 accessories,so whatcha got???????????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 17 2009, 04:16 PM~15388774
> *58 is not the same, i just went thru all that, i would say 59-60, and 61-64
> *


Can you tell me what the difference was??


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61+Oct 18 2009, 05:56 PM~15394888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   NICE, HANG THEM ON YOUR WALL JOHNNY, LORD KNOWS YOU DON'T NEED THE MONEY.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: nigdawg,* locorider*, THEMACHINE, 66SS818
:uh: TOO LATE, SOLD TO MONEY MAN SAM.....


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 18 2009, 08:33 PM~15395353
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: nigdawg, locorider, THEMACHINE, 66SS818
> :uh: TOO LATE, SOLD TO MONEY MAN SAM.....
> *


Damn,that was quick


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 18 2009, 07:27 PM~15395271
> *Can you tell me what the difference was??
> *


length


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

are the og fender mount spotlights universal from side to side? meaning is there a actual left and right?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Oct 19 2009, 04:14 AM~15398656
> *are the og fender mount spotlights universal from side to side? meaning is there a actual left and right?
> *


The brackets (I believe) are universal for the exterior and interior. I've never seen a stamped right side bracket for 1958.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks thats what i wanted to know. now does anyone have a complete assembly you want to get rid of?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Oct 19 2009, 08:46 AM~15399150
> *thanks thats what i wanted to know. now does anyone have a complete assembly you want to get rid of?
> *


I sold my last New Old Stock 58 spot assembly in the box to California for $1000.00. Good luck, they are very tough to find NOS. I may have the correct Autolite 121 brackets NOS and I definitely have the instructions and template.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 18 2009, 04:56 PM~15394888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*

  *


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 19 2009, 09:13 AM~15399739
> *I sold my last New Old Stock 58 spot assembly in the box to California for $1000.00. Good luck, they are very tough to find NOS.  I may have the correct Autolite 121 brackets NOS and I definitely have the instructions and template.
> *


well im far from ballin but i didnt start to build a 58 with the mid frame it was going to be cheep or easy. can you find out if you have correct brackets cause i have the spots just no brackets. and i defently need some instructions also.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Oct 19 2009, 11:50 AM~15400020
> *well im far from ballin but i didnt start to build a 58 with the mid frame it was going to be cheep or easy. can you find out if you have correct brackets cause i have the spots just no brackets. and i defently need some instructions also.
> *


Will do. I'll PM you.


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GATE-STA_@Oct 18 2009, 08:33 PM~15395353
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: nigdawg, locorider, THEMACHINE, 66SS818
> :uh: TOO LATE, SOLD TO MONEY MAN SAM.....
> *


 :0


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Oct 19 2009, 04:35 PM~15404485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice,this hardtop needs cruisers????? :biggrin:


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STYLECC61_@Oct 19 2009, 07:03 PM~15406338
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 

STYLE ALWAYS COMING WITH CLEAN CHIT.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DADDY 65 SS (Oct 19, 2009)

ttt..


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STYLECC61_@Oct 19 2009, 07:03 PM~15406338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 18 2009, 07:56 PM~15396561
> *length
> *


So is the 58 wider or norrower then the 59-60 and 61-64?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 19 2009, 09:21 PM~15408262
> *So is the 58 wider or norrower then the 59-60 and 61-64?
> *


im not sure exactly. i have a 58 an a 63 put away, i can dig them up an take a pic of them side by side if you like so you can get a visual of them.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLECC61_@Oct 19 2009, 05:03 PM~15406338
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pic


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 19 2009, 10:23 PM~15409772
> *im not sure exactly. i have a 58 an a 63 put away, i can dig them up an take a pic of them side by side if you like so you can get a visual of them.
> *


  yes please do and thanks


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 20 2009, 06:43 PM~15415114
> * yes please do and thanks
> *


I thought you were the king of nw rags?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 20 2009, 04:23 PM~15415888
> *I thought you were the king of nw rags?
> *


Whats that have to do with a transmission cross member


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 20 2009, 10:34 PM~15417327
> *Whats that have to do with a transmission cross member
> *


Plenty to cross reference!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 21 2009, 04:17 AM~15420507
> *Plenty to cross reference!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Did 58 verts ever come with fully boxed frames? I know a dude that says he has one for sale, and it has all the vert reinforcements and mounts. I thought the fully boxed or canadian frames only come on 4 doors or canada cars. Is it legit?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Oct 21 2009, 01:36 PM~15424760
> *Did 58 verts ever come with fully boxed frames? I know a dude that says he has one for sale, and it has all the vert reinforcements and mounts. I thought the fully boxed or canadian frames only come on 4 doors or canada cars. Is it legit?
> *


From what i know no verts had "canadian" style frame they where all open in the back not boxed in i have had 58-65 they where all open


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 20 2009, 03:43 PM~15415114
> * yes please do and thanks
> *


  no problem soonest i can get that pic is friday


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Oct 20 2009, 03:21 PM~15414909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  must be nice to live in Hawaii an dip around town i a clean 58 :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 21 2009, 11:08 PM~15430893
> *  must be nice to live in Hawaii an dip around town i a clean 58  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Oct 21 2009, 09:08 PM~15430893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Sam...how's it going bro?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Oct 22 2009, 07:09 PM~15439001
> *It is...once you get used to the cost of living here
> Hey Sam...how's it going bro?
> *


Good, thanks.... trying to off all my 58 shit since Salters started posting recent pics :biggrin: 

How're things in Paradise? your 8 is looking good.


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

here is my 58. it isnt shit now but it came 100 percent complete with a factory continetal kit. i bought it from the og owner who had let it sit for 15 years . the seats still have the factory plastic.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 22 2009, 03:44 PM~15436933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that color is nice on that car


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Oct 23 2009, 09:19 AM~15444654
> *here is my 58. it isnt shit now but it came 100 percent complete with a factory continetal kit.  i bought it from the og owner who had let it sit for 15 years . the seats  still have the factory plastic.
> 
> 
> ...


solid start to a nice project


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 19 2009, 07:19 PM~15405772
> *nice,this hardtop needs cruisers????? :biggrin:
> *


HOW MUCH$$$$ :thumbsup:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Oct 23 2009, 11:33 AM~15445281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, love the colors


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 22 2009, 03:44 PM~15436933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Oct 23 2009, 01:05 PM~15445551
> *nice, love the colors
> *


x2


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Oct 19 2009, 05:38 PM~15404516
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice job & work man...dayuum.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

I was just watchin the American Chopper episode with their 10th anniversary celibration car show deal. There was a 58 I assume what was a 2 dr wagon done up like a El Camino. For the back window the used the wagon upper gate with glass.
It looked pretty sweet. Anyone seen this?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Oct 23 2009, 01:33 PM~15445281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Puuuuuuuuuuuurdy....


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Oct 23 2009, 07:42 PM~15449734
> *I was just watchin the American Chopper episode with their 10th anniversary celibration car show deal. There was a 58 I assume what was a 2 dr wagon done up like a El Camino. For the back window the used the wagon upper gate with glass.
> It looked pretty sweet. Anyone seen this?
> *


Found it!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Oct 23 2009, 10:33 AM~15445281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice....i want me a hardtop!!!


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Oct 23 2009, 06:59 PM~15449881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that mofo is clean i bought the mag a while back


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Oct 23 2009, 06:54 PM~15449832
> *Found it!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i would drive that


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Oct 23 2009, 05:59 PM~15449881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks crazy  :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anyybody have spare 58 air conditioning parts letme know looking for parts to complete units


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Oct 23 2009, 06:59 PM~15449881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 24 2009, 02:06 PM~15455114
> *.
> *


..


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 24 2009, 02:47 PM~15455327
> *..
> *


...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 24 2009, 06:07 PM~15456375
> *
> *


you got that body on the frame yet?


----------



## OCSAL (May 14, 2009)

what up guys! nice rides :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

badass picture Big Page


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Got a ? about 58 impala trunk floors is there a reason or plant where they would or wouldnt have the X's in the trunk


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 23 2009, 09:37 AM~15444808
> *solid start to a nice project
> *


thanks bro. it 97 percent rust free. just a little tiny bit in the trunk about the size of a dime


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 25 2009, 10:11 AM~15460741
> *Got a ? about 58 impala trunk floors is there a reason or plant where they would or wouldnt have the X's in the trunk
> 
> 
> ...


FROM MY UNDERSTANDING ONE STYLE WAS USED FOR THE 1ST HALF OF THE YR THEN THEY CHANGED IT FOR THE 2ND HALF OF THE YR, WELL AT LEAST THATS WHAT I WAS TOLD.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 25 2009, 10:54 AM~15461050
> *FROM MY UNDERSTANDING ONE STYLE WAS USED FOR THE 1ST HALF OF THE YR THEN THEY CHANGED IT FOR THE 2ND HALF OF THE YR, WELL AT LEAST THATS WHAT I WAS TOLD.
> *


  Thanks


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 25 2009, 02:54 PM~15461050
> *FROM MY UNDERSTANDING ONE STYLE WAS USED FOR THE 1ST HALF OF THE YR THEN THEY CHANGED IT FOR THE 2ND HALF OF THE YR, WELL AT LEAST THATS WHAT I WAS TOLD.
> *


I would agree with that. Here is a picture of the metal I removed from ym trunk that was still factory. You can see the X's










And here is the new stuff


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 25 2009, 11:11 AM~15460741
> *Got a ? about 58 impala trunk floors is there a reason or plant where they would or wouldnt have the X's in the trunk
> 
> 
> ...


What Pete said, earlier and late. Also, they dont repop the flat style. Well actually someone has them on ebay once in a while but look like shit.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 24 2009, 07:36 PM~15456851
> *you got that body on the frame yet?
> *


close,i painted the fenders and hood sat morning, then been colorsanding and buffing the body....shooting for next weekend....all my stainless wiil be here in a couple weeks, so thats the goal!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 25 2009, 06:50 PM~15463178
> *close,i painted the fenders and hood sat morning, then been colorsanding and buffing the body....shooting for next weekend....all my stainless wiil be here in a couple weeks, so thats the goal!
> *


   hurry up and post pics :biggrin:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 25 2009, 12:54 PM~15461050
> *FROM MY UNDERSTANDING ONE STYLE WAS USED FOR THE 1ST HALF OF THE YR THEN THEY CHANGED IT FOR THE 2ND HALF OF THE YR, WELL AT LEAST THATS WHAT I WAS TOLD.
> *


I WAS WONDERING THE SAME THING MY SELF. I JUST THOUGHT THEY WERE IN THE 4 DOORS BECAUSE MY 4 DOOR HAS THE FLAT TRUNK FLOOR AND MY VERT HAS THE X'S, UNTIL I SAW A VERT WITH THE FLAT FLOOR.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Oct 25 2009, 09:00 PM~15464625
> *I WAS WONDERING THE SAME THING MY SELF. I JUST THOUGHT THEY WERE IN THE 4 DOORS BECAUSE MY 4 DOOR HAS THE FLAT TRUNK FLOOR AND MY VERT HAS THE X'S, UNTIL I SAW A VERT WITH THE FLAT FLOOR.
> *


2 out of 3 Rags I've had myself had the flat. A lot of them did, but 58 trunks are known to go bad, so after all the rebuilds that have been done most patch work has been replaced with the Repop ZigZag Pattern. I've also heard that its location (East-West) of the plants they were built :dunno: 
Oh, and fcuk repop :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

This is what used to be a 58 rag.... it was buried, then dug up years ago with all the seats and everything complete when they filled up some ditch or some shit.... And yeah, that on top is what used to be a 55 rag :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

This is a rare sight.... a SOLID trunk floor, specially considering the overall shape of the car :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 25 2009, 09:27 PM~15464983
> *This is what used to be a 58 rag.... it was buried, then dug up years ago with all the seats and everything complete when they filled up some ditch or some shit.... And yeah, that on top is what used to be a 55 rag :0
> 
> 
> ...


que ondas vos pisado que putas te contas :biggrin:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 25 2009, 10:27 PM~15464983
> *This is what used to be a 58 rag.... it was buried, then dug up years ago with all the seats and everything complete when they filled up some ditch or some shit.... And yeah, that on top is what used to be a 55 rag :0
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH BEFORE I FOUND THE ONE IM PUTTING IN MY VERT, MJ CRUISERS TOLD ME $2000 OR SOME SHIT LIKE THAT FOR ONE. AND THAT WAS WITHOUT THE REAR BRACE. I FOUND MY PARTS CAR FOR $500. RUST FREE, JUST SLIGHT SURFACE RUST AND NO HOLES OR SOFT SPOTS. JUST LOTS OF UNDERCOATING.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 25 2009, 09:32 PM~15465070
> *This is a rare sight.... a SOLID trunk floor, specially considering the overall shape of the car :0
> 
> 
> ...


and im sure you bought that with the other??? lol :biggrin:


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

WHATS UP HOMIES I HAVE A QUESTION MY HOMIE BOUGHT A 58 AND HE SWEARS UP AND DOWN THAT ITS A IMPALA BUT I DISAGREE IT HAS A POST AND ONLY 4 TELL LIGHT BUT THE TITLE SAYS ITS A IMPALA I THINK HE JUST GOT RIPPED OFF


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Oct 25 2009, 10:01 PM~15465419
> *WHATS UP HOMIES I HAVE A QUESTION MY HOMIE BOUGHT A 58 AND HE SWEARS UP AND DOWN THAT ITS A IMPALA BUT I DISAGREE IT HAS A POST AND ONLY 4 TELL LIGHT BUT THE TITLE SAYS ITS A IMPALA I THINK HE JUST GOT RIPPED OFF
> *


Sorry to tell you but yeah, he got ripped off.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Oct 25 2009, 09:55 PM~15465347
> *YEAH BEFORE I FOUND THE ONE IM PUTTING IN MY VERT, MJ CRUISERS TOLD ME $2000 OR SOME  SHIT LIKE THAT FOR ONE. AND THAT WAS WITHOUT THE REAR BRACE. I FOUND MY PARTS CAR FOR $500. RUST FREE, JUST SLIGHT SURFACE RUST AND NO HOLES OR SOFT SPOTS. JUST LOTS OF UNDERCOATING.
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH, thats the way to doit..... FAK REPO


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 25 2009, 09:46 PM~15465267
> *que ondas vos pisado que putas te contas  :biggrin:
> *


Que putas vos cerote... a la puchica vos, estos huecos pizados no sabian de 58s y se cagaron en estos RAGTOPS

Todo bien por aca, que onda alla? finish that seis cuatro yet? Wiro gonna hook it up?


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 25 2009, 11:09 PM~15465475
> *Sorry to tell you but yeah, he got ripped off.
> *


THANKS HOMIE THAT WHAT I THOUGHT 2


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Speaking of trunk floors, I got a couple Im gonna sell. already cut out.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 25 2009, 10:15 PM~15465537
> *Que putas vos cerote... a la puchica vos, estos huecos pizados no sabian de 58s y se cagaron en estos RAGTOPS
> 
> Todo bien por aca, que onda alla? finish that seis cuatro yet?  Wiro gonna hook it up?
> *


puta vos fijate que estos cerotes no se apuran pero no importa me compre otro carro un 75 impala convertible bien limpio para el dolor mientras esta bola de pendejos acaban


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 25 2009, 10:19 PM~15465585
> *puta vos fijate que estos cerotes no se apuran pero no importa me compre otro carro un 75 impala convertible  bien limpio para el dolor mientras esta bola de pendejos acaban
> *


 :0 :0 
Pics :biggrin:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 25 2009, 11:19 PM~15465584
> *Speaking of trunk floors, I got a couple Im gonna sell. already cut out.
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH YOU ASKING? MY BUDDY NEEDS ONE FOR HIS H/T.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Oct 25 2009, 10:22 PM~15465620
> *HOW MUCH YOU ASKING? MY BUDDY NEEDS ONE FOR HIS H/T.
> *


PMed


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 25 2009, 10:28 PM~15465678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, WestSide Killin it :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 25 2009, 10:30 PM~15465694
> *Damn, WestSide Killin it  :0
> *


thanks homie. im trying to find a pic of this new rag give me sec...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Oct 25 2009, 10:01 PM~15465419
> *WHATS UP HOMIES I HAVE A QUESTION MY HOMIE BOUGHT A 58 AND HE SWEARS UP AND DOWN THAT ITS A IMPALA BUT I DISAGREE IT HAS A POST AND ONLY 4 TELL LIGHT BUT THE TITLE SAYS ITS A IMPALA I THINK HE JUST GOT RIPPED OFF
> *


sounds like he bought a stolen car


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 25 2009, 09:19 PM~15465584
> *Speaking of trunk floors, I got a couple Im gonna sell. already cut out.
> 
> 
> ...


I DIDN'T buy the one from -2-5-3- cause he said you hit him up about it and i only needed parts off of one so i let you get at it if u still want it


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 25 2009, 10:32 PM~15465711
> *thanks homie.  im trying to find a pic of this new rag give me sec...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 25 2009, 10:38 PM~15465762
> *I DIDN'T buy the one from -2-5-3- cause he said you hit him up about it and i only needed parts off of one so i let you get at it if u still want it
> *


Yeah, he PMed me but its got the ZigZag.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 25 2009, 09:52 PM~15465904
> *Yeah, he PMed me but its got the ZigZag.
> *


Thats kinda why i didnt buy it do and it would be a shame to cut up complete when i only need part of it when someone els ei knew was interested in it


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Oct 9 2009, 11:19 PM~15317599
> *What up guys been working on my car and so far this is what I got
> So it went from this
> 
> ...



where can i buy these manometers with light? :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 25 2009, 10:32 PM~15465070
> *This is a rare sight.... a SOLID trunk floor, specially considering the overall shape of the car :0
> 
> 
> ...



WOW...wheres that?? Thats unreal....


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 26 2009, 02:27 PM~15471311
> *WOW...wheres that?? Thats unreal....
> *


soon to be at sams house


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Anybody have an original trunk pan with the X's for sale, I'm finally going to start on my Impala hdtp.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Oct 26 2009, 09:16 PM~15477428
> *Anybody have an original trunk pan with the X's for sale, I'm finally going to start on my Impala hdtp.
> *


Hit up -2-5-3- on here its not and og but its nice thick gauge metal not the cheap china repop shit


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Oct 27 2009, 02:48 PM~15481696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPekQiWX1uo 
for those repop haters...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Oct 27 2009, 02:02 PM~15482877
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPekQiWX1uo
> for those repop haters...
> *


lol you talking to me? :biggrin: 

them fuckers gonna take you out of the restoration biz...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 27 2009, 06:08 PM~15483388
> *lol you talking to me? :biggrin:
> 
> them fuckers gonna take you out of the restoration biz...
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 27 2009, 03:08 PM~15483388
> *lol you talking to me? :biggrin:
> 
> them fuckers gonna take you out of the restoration biz...
> *


lol


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 25 2009, 11:09 PM~15465475
> *Sorry to tell you but yeah, he got ripped off.
> *



Qvole Sam... que cuentas?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 27 2009, 06:52 PM~15485935
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Low Creations!!! :0


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

I KNOW ITS NOT AN IMPALA BUT ITS THE SAME YEAR I HOPE YOU ENJOY.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Oct 28 2009, 01:44 PM~15494545
> *I KNOW ITS NOT AN IMPALA BUT ITS THE SAME YEAR I HOPE YOU ENJOY.
> 
> 
> ...


I want that hood ornament for my car too


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 28 2009, 03:48 PM~15494589
> *I want that hood ornament for my car too
> *


x2 nice!!

QUOTE(joeysf58 @ Oct 28 2009, 01:44 PM) 
I KNOW ITS NOT AN IMPALA BUT ITS THE SAME YEAR I HOPE YOU ENJOY.


nice bro dont see to many delrays in that good condition


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Oct 28 2009, 05:44 PM~15494545
> *I KNOW ITS NOT AN IMPALA BUT ITS THE SAME YEAR I HOPE YOU ENJOY.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car. Check out what I am doing to my Delray in my build topic in my sig.


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Oct 28 2009, 04:08 PM~15495523
> *Nice car. Check out what I am doing to my Delray in my build topic in my sig.
> *


wow that that is cool as hell .


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks I am trying.


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

here is some more photos


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Oct 28 2009, 07:55 PM~15497184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks badass


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Oct 28 2009, 07:49 PM~15497767
> *looks badass
> *


thank you guys . im glad you enjoy.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Oct 28 2009, 07:52 PM~15497814
> *thank you guys . im glad you enjoy.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Oct 28 2009, 09:05 PM~15498836
> *:thumbsup:
> *


whats cracking in mike so i heard your coming down to the traffic show. i have to ask what car are you bringing.


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

installin some glass


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

QOE PASO VOS CEROTE


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Oct 28 2009, 02:44 PM~15494545
> *I KNOW ITS NOT AN IMPALA BUT ITS THE SAME YEAR I HOPE YOU ENJOY.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Ride


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 29 2009, 04:10 PM~15506811
> *QOE PASO VOS CEROTE
> *


Que ondas BigPage


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 29 2009, 07:47 PM~15509116
> *Que ondas BigPage
> *


How are you homie ...que se cuenta por ayi cuando se echa otro viaje


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Oct 29 2009, 06:48 AM~15501821
> *whats cracking in mike so i heard your coming down to the traffic show. i have to ask what car are you bringing.
> *



Giving it my best shot. I'll bring the 58  Should be a great show!


----------



## blk-on-blk-64 (Jul 4, 2007)

58 impala owner i have a qustion for you guys how much do you need to shorten the rear axle to be able to run skirts with 13x7/14x7 reverse wheels 1.5'' or 1.0''??? thanks in advance for any info....


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

I run 5.5 X 13 Zeniths with a stock rear. Can't tell; it looks great.


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blk-on-blk-64_@Oct 29 2009, 09:19 PM~15510255
> *58 impala owner i have a qustion for you guys how much do you need to shorten the rear axle to be able to run skirts with 13x7/14x7 reverse wheels  1.5'' or 1.0''??? thanks in advance for any info....
> *


when i looked in to shorting my rearend it was like 700 bucks. but i went with the stock rearend and put 5.5 on the rear. it looks good but it does not have that deep lip in the rear.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blk-on-blk-64+Oct 29 2009, 08:19 PM~15510255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I REMEMBER YOUR CAR OUT HERE IN BAKERSFIELD, VERY VERY NICE CAR.  


I ALSO RUN 5.5's IN THE REAR......


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 30 2009, 10:29 AM~15514356
> *
> WHAT'S UP MIKE? HOW YOU BEEN?
> I REMEMBER YOUR CAR OUT HERE IN BAKERSFIELD, VERY VERY NICE CAR.
> ...


i remember talking to you . your car was and is clean as can be. are you going to the traffic show next weekend.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 30 2009, 10:29 AM~15514356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE+Oct 29 2009, 08:10 PM~15509404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You cant waste an opportunity to show off you ride huh :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 30 2009, 09:42 PM~15519242
> *Good bro, maybe New Years, or Pomona in March... hopefully get to see Product Of My Enviroment in person  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Cool lets kick it when you come down hopefully i will be able to finish this car by then.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 30 2009, 10:29 AM~15514356
> *
> WHAT'S UP MIKE? HOW YOU BEEN?
> I REMEMBER YOUR CAR OUT HERE IN BAKERSFIELD, VERY VERY NICE CAR.
> ...



All good Pete... We missed you at the SS. You still working like a dog?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 30 2009, 10:15 PM~15519497
> *Cool lets kick it when you come down hopefully i will be to finish this car  by then.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG COUNTRY (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 28 2009, 02:48 PM~15494589
> *I want that hood ornament for my car too
> *


X2


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Wich one of you big dawgs scooped that salmon/coral droptop for 25large???....Its going to Cali....Someone got a [email protected] killer car!!
Congrats to whoever you maybe...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 31 2009, 02:28 PM~15523438
> *Wich one of you big dawgs scooped that salmon/coral droptop for 25large???....Its going to Cali....Someone got a [email protected] killer car!!
> Congrats to whoever you maybe...
> *


im pretty sure it was andy


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

does anyone have a left rear armrest for sale driver side under the quarter window bought one off ebay and lost it :angry:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 31 2009, 02:28 PM~15523438
> *Wich one of you big dawgs scooped that salmon/coral droptop for 25large???....Its going to Cali....Someone got a [email protected] killer car!!
> Congrats to whoever you maybe...
> *


Can you post a link to it.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Nov 1 2009, 03:09 AM~15526911
> *Can you post a link to it.
> *


Its funny someone posted in the classifieds too but its gone...It was a real solid car...Send me your e-mail & i'll forward all the pics he sent to me. Its crazy!


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Oct 26 2009, 11:16 PM~15477428
> *Anybody have an original trunk pan with the X's for sale, I'm finally going to start on my Impala hdtp.
> *


Mine is a repop with x's never installed


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Oct 28 2009, 02:44 PM~15494545
> *I KNOW ITS NOT AN IMPALA BUT ITS THE SAME YEAR I HOPE YOU ENJOY.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 25 2009, 10:28 PM~15465678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OCSAL (May 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Nov 3 2009, 08:52 AM~15547593
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Where all the 58 homies at!


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 4 2009, 04:42 PM~15564231
> *Where all the 58 homies at!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: ... but i'll post some pics since i'm here :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Nov 5 2009, 07:34 PM~15576247
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: ... but i'll post some pics since i'm here :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 

Looks Good man! Gotta the Cruisers on there.... what side is the extra one you got?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Nov 5 2009, 07:34 PM~15576247
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: ... but i'll post some pics since i'm here :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


the wheels look great on it to man


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Nov 5 2009, 08:05 PM~15578110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro...you should post some more pics of your 58


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Just ordered some carpet for my 58 yesterday. Man I am stoked too cause the color I got is being discontinued and I might be getting the last pieces of it. It looks like this pic below. Its called Trinidad Copper and Gold and was original in 58 Pontiac Bonnys. Damned spending money I dont have LOL!

This means it will be a while before any new major updates. I can still finish the trunk and do other stuff but I need an inner rocker for the DS and that will have to wait for a few weeks.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 6 2009, 04:44 PM~15586089
> *uffin:
> *


YOU'VE GOT MAIL HOMIE.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Oct 30 2009, 09:19 PM~15519528
> *All good Pete...  We missed you at the SS.  You still working like a dog?
> *


HAHA, WORK KEEPS ME PRETTY BUSY THESE DAYS.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

WHY EVERY TIME I TRY TO POST IT SAYS* "Your posting privileges have been banned my LOCORIDER due to lack of posting in his topic."* WTF HESS!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

NOBODY WANTS TO POST NOW THAT I'M HERE? HAHA......


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 7 2009, 01:02 PM~15592138
> *WHY EVERY TIME I TRY TO POST IT SAYS "Your posting privileges have been banned my LOCORIDER due to lack of posting in his topic." WTF HESS!!!
> *


WTF :angry:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 8 2009, 09:43 AM~15597854
> *WTF  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Still looking for some Pitchforks. Someone please find me a set. I can restore them myself too.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Nov 8 2009, 01:49 PM~15599358
> *Still looking for some Pitchforks. Someone please find me a set. I can restore them myself too.
> *


They are on ebay all the time


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Im looking for some windshield post trim for my 58 vert. basicaly the 2 sides, center and the 2 top inners and the inner post. the whole shabang. If someone has any of these hit me up.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Nov 8 2009, 04:51 PM~15600578
> *Im looking for some windshield post trim for my 58 vert. basicaly the 2 sides, center and the 2 top inners and the inner post. the whole shabang. If someone has any of these hit me up.
> *


How much outer windshield trim do you need??


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 8 2009, 08:07 PM~15601341
> *How much outer  windshield trim do you need??
> *


whatever you have, if its in good condition.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Okay witch onw of you ballers out bid me :biggrin: I thought I had it with a $402 Snipe. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEWAX%3AIT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 8 2009, 08:34 PM~15602145
> *Okay witch onw of you ballers out bid me  :biggrin:  I thought I had it with a $402 Snipe.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEWAX%3AIT
> *


GATES??????


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 8 2009, 10:32 PM~15603598
> *GATES??????
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 9 2009, 01:32 AM~15603598
> *GATES??????
> *


Gates already got one or two of them.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 9 2009, 01:41 PM~15607115
> *:0
> *


What up Hess? :wave: I'm making some strides on that Tri-power intake.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 9 2009, 11:27 AM~15607679
> *What up Hess? :wave: I'm making some strides on that Tri-power intake.
> *


COOL, I have not heard back about any 61 stuff...I always got my eyes open though :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 9 2009, 10:41 AM~15607115
> *:0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 9 2009, 11:26 AM~15607660
> *Gates already got one or two of them.
> *


THAT WE KNOW ABOUT!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

QUICK QUESTION, IS THE 58 HT WINDSHIELD GASKET SEAL THE SAME AS THE VERT?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 9 2009, 11:26 AM~15607660
> *Gates already got one or two of them.
> *


Gates? Kick down some goods to your 58 homie :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 9 2009, 07:55 PM~15613670
> *Gates?  Kick down some goods to your 58 homie  :biggrin:
> *


AND YOU KNOW HE CAN COME THROUGH ON THE $$$ GATES!!!!! :0 :biggrin: BUYER/BALLER RIGHT HERE SON!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

58 vert speaker grill forsale!! needs to be blasted and bd and painted cheap


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 10 2009, 08:25 AM~15619251
> *AND YOU KNOW HE CAN COME THROUGH ON THE $$$ GATES!!!!! :0  :biggrin:  BUYER/BALLER RIGHT HERE SON!!
> *



I just scored one and an autronic eye! :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

imageshack.us/i/209iuu.jpg/]







[/URL]http
[url=http://img4.imageshack.us/i/211au.jpg/][img]http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/5126/211au.jpg
http://img689.imageshack.us/img689
[url=http://img121.imageshack.us/i/214v.jpg/][img]http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/7581/214v.jpg[URL=http://g.imageshack


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 10 2009, 08:49 PM~15627689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that shits lookin good homie!! 















































58 rag game is over!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OCSAL (May 14, 2009)

imageshack.us/i/209iuu.jpg/]







[/URL]http
[url=http://img4.imageshack.us/i/211au.jpg/][img]http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/5126/211au.jpg
http://img689.imageshack.us/img689
[url=http://img121.imageshack.us/i/214v.jpg/][img]http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/7581/214v.jpg
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 10 2009, 08:38 PM~15627548
> *
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
This car should be called 8*GAME OVER*Cents :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 9 2009, 04:35 PM~15611213
> *:wave:
> *


BIG RY.... you see MR Salter's? this game is over man, you wanna buy my 58? :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 10 2009, 07:41 PM~15626806
> *58 vert speaker grill forsale!! needs to be blasted and bd and painted cheap
> 
> 
> ...


PM price :cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 10 2009, 10:10 PM~15628671
> *PM price  :cheesy:
> *


sent :biggrin: :0


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Dude ............ I had to pull my WIFE out of bed by hair just to see this. She was pissed, but I was like.... YOU HAVE GOT TO SEE THIS CAR THAT GOD IS PUTTING TOGETHER........... DAAAAMMMMM. :0 






> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 10 2009, 08:50 PM~15627696
> *
> *


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 10 2009, 10:49 PM~15629134
> *Dude ............ I had to pull my WIFE out of bed by hair just to see this.  She was pissed, but I was like.... YOU HAVE GOT TO SEE THIS CAR THAT GOD IS PUTTING TOGETHER........... DAAAAMMMMM.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 10 2009, 09:49 PM~15629134
> *Dude ............ I had to pull my WIFE out of bed by hair just to see this.  She was pissed, but I was like.... YOU HAVE GOT TO SEE THIS CAR THAT GOD IS PUTTING TOGETHER........... DAAAAMMMMM.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 10 2009, 10:09 PM~15628653
> *BIG RY.... you see MR Salter's? this game is over man, you wanna buy my 58? :biggrin:
> *


YES I CERTAINLY DID, CAPITAL "O" IN OVER ON THIS ONE BROTHER!! SURE ILL TAKE IT OFF YOUR HANDS SAM, I AINT TO PROUD TO BE ROLLIN IN A RUNNER UP!! :biggrin:  J/K MAN YOUR RIDES ARE ALL GORGEOUS SO JUST STOP IT!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 10 2009, 08:38 PM~15627548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT CHRIS ROURKE WORRIED BROTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 10 2009, 08:38 PM~15627548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


omfg that is super bad ass


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 10 2009, 11:49 PM~15627689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is just plain insane in my brain MR SALTERS! After this one I am not worthy to address you by first name ever again. Only one question though....


Why you reveiling all your secrets now 1 year before its Vegas premier? Ohhh I know its to scare off the competition! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 10 2009, 11:49 PM~15627689
> *imageshack.us/i/209iuu.jpg/]
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Johnny.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 11 2009, 01:22 AM~15630413
> *YES I CERTAINLY DID, CAPITAL "O" IN OVER ON THIS ONE BROTHER!! SURE ILL TAKE IT OFF YOUR HANDS SAM, I AINT TO PROUD TO BE ROLLIN IN A RUNNER UP!! :biggrin:    J/K MAN YOUR RIDES ARE ALL GORGEOUS SO JUST STOP IT!!!
> *


now you just want a discount.... :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 10 2009, 10:09 PM~15628653
> *BIG RY.... you see MR Salter's? this game is over man, you wanna buy my 58? :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP FELLAS,ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A CHERRY 58 HOOD,YOUR HELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED THANKS,TRINO


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 11 2009, 08:48 AM~15631923
> *WHAT UP FELLAS,ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A CHERRY 58 HOOD,YOUR HELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED THANKS,TRINO
> *


damn trino if you build a 58 johnny might have some competion :0

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *rag61*, kandychromegsxr, San Jo 64 SS

:wave: :wave:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Nov 11 2009, 04:46 AM~15630900
> *That is just plain insane in my brain MR SALTERS! After this one I am not worthy to address you by first name ever again. Only one question though....
> Why you reveiling all your secrets now 1 year before its Vegas premier? Ohhh I know its to scare off the competition!  :biggrin:
> *


there wont be too many more pics, but im not real concerned about the  trophy side of it.. just doing what i love to do... cant till vegas though...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 11 2009, 01:23 AM~15630421
> *YOU GOT CHRIS ROURKE WORRIED BROTHER!! :biggrin:
> *


back up now! cant touch chris and his rides...  thats another level there!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

anyways thanks everyone for the props...we all in this together...... :thumbsup:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

QUOTE(58 Del-pala @ Nov 11 2009, 04:46 AM) 
That is just plain insane in my brain MR SALTERS! After this one I am not worthy to address you by first name ever again. Only one question though....
Why you reveiling all your secrets now 1 year before its Vegas premier? Ohhh I know its to scare off the competition! 

QUOTE(rag61 @ Nov 10 2009, 11:49 PM) 
there wont be too many more pics, but im not real concerned about the trophy side of it.. just doing what i love to do... cant till vegas though...


:thumbsup:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 10 2009, 08:38 PM~15627548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Beatiful ride!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 11 2009, 11:22 AM~15633454
> *back up now! cant touch chris and his rides...   thats another level there!
> *


OH DONT GET ME WRONG CHRIS HAS GORGEOUS CARS WITHOUT A DOUBT, BUT YOUR RAGS GONNA BE ON ITS OWN LEVEL!!!


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

That gold vert is beyond amazing!! WOW....

Heres a pretty kool link my buddy sent me but sure some of you prob already saw it...

http://www.chevytalk.org/fusionbb/showtopic.php?tid/213730/


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 10 2009, 08:50 PM~15627696
> *
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 10 2009, 09:50 PM~15627696
> *
> *


sick


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

that copper drop is ridiculous. :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 11 2009, 02:24 PM~15633475
> *anyways thanks everyone for the props...we all in this together...... :thumbsup:
> *


I see you're still using Supreme to handle the bling chores! :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 11 2009, 06:49 AM~15629134
> *Dude ............ I had to pull my WIFE out of bed by hair just to see this.  She was pissed, but I was like....
> YOU HAVE GOT TO SEE THIS CAR THAT GOD IS PUTTING TOGETHER........... DAAAAMMMMM.  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 11 2009, 11:22 AM~15633454
> *back up now! cant touch chris and his rides...   thats another level there!
> *


look's like your car will flow better.Chris' cars are super nice and I can admire the craftsman ship but there just a little to much going on IMO and they dont flow.Great job.......


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT and hey Mr. Salters this would look sweet in your ride too but good luck finding any more cause I spent like 4 weeks calling every big time carpet dealer to get this. I am told they discontinued this color.

So my carpet just arrived so I did a quick test fit. Looks good I think. Will go really good with my paint ideas. This is that 58 Pontiac Bonneville carpet called Trinidad Copper and Gold. its alittle hard to see but there is a Gold thread pulled through it so it looks like metal flake.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Nov 12 2009, 04:39 PM~15647573
> *TTT and hey Mr. Salters this would look sweet in your ride too but good luck finding any more cause I spent like 4 weeks calling every big time carpet dealer to get this. I am told they discontinued this color.
> 
> So my carpet just arrived so I did a quick test fit. Looks good I think. Will go really good with my paint ideas. This is that 58 Pontiac Bonneville carpet called Trinidad Copper and Gold. its alittle hard to see but there is a Gold thread pulled through it so it looks like metal flake.
> ...


 :0


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 12 2009, 09:25 AM~15643353
> *look's like your car will flow better.Chris' cars are super nice and I can admire the craftsman ship but there just a little to much going on IMO and they dont flow.Great job.......
> *


thanks bro,im still staying toward the traditional side of things...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 12 2009, 08:19 AM~15642735
> *I see you're still using Supreme to handle the bling chores!  :biggrin: :nicoderm:
> *


yea ,dont know if ill ever switch,he's been straight with me from the start!


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 10 2009, 07:50 PM~15627696
> *
> *


LORD BABY JESUS!!! YOU HAVE GOT TO BE SHITTING ME JOHNNY...... I GOT FIRST DIBS ON THIS CAR IF IT EVER GOES UP FOR SALE, MY 58 AND A SHIT LOAD OF CASH FOR YOURS, NO JOKE.

BIG RY OR HESS WILL LET ME BARROW $100K ANYWAYS.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 10 2009, 07:50 PM~15627696
> *
> *



BEYOND AMAZING!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

PLEASE DON'T LAUGH.......


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: topless65, Daffy, *64Rag*
I SEE YOU CREEPING HOMIE.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 13 2009, 10:11 AM~15655371
> *PLEASE DON'T LAUGH.......
> 
> 
> ...


WTF is there to laugh about your car is bad ass foo nice and clean even if it only has 80% of an adult sized motor j/k LOL


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 13 2009, 10:22 AM~15655482
> *WTF is there to laugh about your car is bad ass foo nice and clean  even if it only has 80% of an adult sized motor j/k LOL
> *


HAHA, THANKS MAN.... WHATS UP WITH YOU BIG T?


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 13 2009, 11:11 AM~15655371
> *PLEASE DON'T LAUGH.......
> 
> 
> ...


You crazy my *****, my man nobody can hate on this 58. Believe me alot of guys wish that had an og as clean as yours, so quit playing

Johnny Salters is a man to be reckoned with in the og impala game. I am thankful to be in the same region as he is. Maybe when i get my dream ride i can afford to have John work on it. He is our east coast bowtie connection, lol

Beautiful work Johnny. I am like you, fuck a trophy, its for the love of lowriding


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 13 2009, 10:58 AM~15655264
> *LORD BABY JESUS!!! YOU HAVE GOT TO BE SHITTING ME JOHNNY...... I GOT FIRST DIBS ON THIS CAR IF IT EVER GOES UP FOR SALE, MY 58 AND A SHIT LOAD OF CASH FOR YOURS, NO JOKE.
> 
> BIG RY OR HESS WILL LET ME BARROW $100K ANYWAYS.
> *


SHIT!! THATS LUNCH MONEY FOR YOU GATES!!! AND ABOUT THE PLEASE DONT LAUGH SHIT, IM GONNA LAUGH MY ASS OFF WHEN WE GET TO WASCO AND SEE THE FLEET OF 58'S YOU GOT HIDDEN UP THERE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

truff, pete. 

your 58 is legit. it drives pretty well too. :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61+Nov 12 2009, 08:57 PM~15648321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 13 2009, 11:11 AM~15655371
> *PLEASE DON'T LAUGH.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
FiftyH8er Crew checking in :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Nov 11 2009, 05:08 PM~15636675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> imageshack.us/i/209iuu.jpg/]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 13 2009, 06:08 PM~15658906
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> FiftyH8er Crew checking in :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 13 2009, 06:54 PM~15659273
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 13 2009, 11:11 AM~15655371
> *PLEASE DON'T LAUGH.......
> 
> 
> ...


dont even trip homie... your  ride aint no joke...i might be building a full lowrider but come on .... who wouldnt want a clean og like yours....i would kill for that ride....


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 13 2009, 09:02 PM~15660321
> *dont even trip homie... your   ride aint no joke...i might be building a full lowrider but come on .... who wouldnt want a clean og like yours....i would kill for that ride....
> *


I can give you Petes address.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 13 2009, 09:14 PM~15660414
> *I can give you Petes address.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 10 2009, 08:38 PM~15627548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

makes me not even want to build mine.


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Nov 14 2009, 07:07 AM~15662672
> *makes me not even want to build mine.
> *


I KNOW EXACTLY what you mean... :angry:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Nov 14 2009, 09:56 AM~15663431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 13 2009, 09:14 PM~15660414
> *I can give you Petes address.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea give it to me! it'll be worth the ride and snatch that baby up ..lol


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 14 2009, 04:48 PM~15666044
> *yea give it to me! it'll be worth the ride and snatch that baby up ..lol
> *


Pete Gates
1958 Baller Av
Big Money CA 90210

:biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 14 2009, 05:56 PM~15666465
> *Pete Gates
> 1958 Baller Av
> Big Money CA 90210
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 14 2009, 05:56 PM~15666465
> *Pete Gates
> 1958 Baller Av
> Big Money CA 90210
> ...


DONT FORGET THE WORK ADDY SAM!! PETE GATES 58 RAG TOP LANE SUITE 100K STRAIGHT CASH CALIFORNIA,90210-1958 1800-RAG-EIGHT


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Can anyone tell me what company made this air cleaner? I assumed Offenhauser but their catalog doesn't list any offered. Thanks


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> > imageshack.us/i/209iuu.jpg/]
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 14 2009, 06:34 PM~15666657
> *DONT FORGET THE WORK ADDY SAM!! PETE GATES 58 RAG TOP LANE SUITE 100K STRAIGHT CASH CALIFORNIA,90210-1958 1800-RAG-EIGHT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Nov 14 2009, 11:49 PM~15668317
> *Can anyone tell me what company made this air cleaner? I assumed Offenhauser but their catalog doesn't list any offered. Thanks
> 
> 
> *


It looks like one from Obrien Truckers...
O'Brien Truckers
29 A. Young Road
Charlton, MA 01507
508-248-1555

he specializes in old school finned parts..Here another link & hope they help!!

Scroll all the way through & enjoy...


http://www.parts123.com/parts123/yb.dll?parta~partsort


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

imageshack.us/i/209iuu.jpg/]







[/URL]http
[url=http://img4.imageshack.us/i/211au.jpg/][img]http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/5126/211au.jpg
http://img689.imageshack.us/img689
[url=http://img121.imageshack.us/i/214v.jpg/][img]http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/7581/214v.jpg


Bad ass :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 15 2009, 03:48 AM~15669540
> *It looks like one from Obrien Truckers...
> O'Brien Truckers
> 29 A. Young Road
> ...


Thank you for the info I'll check it out.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> its on now


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> imageshack.us/i/209iuu.jpg/]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61+Nov 14 2009, 03:48 PM~15666044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


YOU GUYS ARE WRONG.....LOL.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 15 2009, 05:34 PM~15672877
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> YOU GUYS ARE WRONG.....LOL.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 15 2009, 05:37 PM~15673329
> *:biggrin:
> *


COME GET IT AND $100K FOR *8CENTS"  HESS AND BIG RY JUST SPOTTED ME SOME $$.


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 15 2009, 08:03 PM~15674234
> *COME GET IT AND $100K FOR *8CENTS"   HESS AND BIG RY JUST SPOTTED ME SOME $$.
> 
> 
> ...


dont sell it


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: dbone818, *locorider*

:uh: :uh: FIFTY H8TER CREW IN THE HIZZOUSE!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 15 2009, 08:03 PM~15674234
> *COME GET IT AND $100K FOR *8CENTS"   HESS AND BIG RY JUST SPOTTED ME SOME $$.
> 
> 
> ...


bro you couldnt tell me anything!!! if i was rollin that!!! pete your ride is too sweet..homie!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Fellas. A guy over on Chevytalk is asking about what a set of steel Cruiser Skirts are worth. I told him to check with a few of you guys on here. Anyway he says one of his customers has them and if you want more info or to contact him about them here is his info.

Website

his email
[email protected]


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Nov 17 2009, 02:36 PM~15693089
> *Fellas. A guy over on Chevytalk is asking about what a set of steel Cruiser Skirts are worth. I told him to check with a few of you guys on here. Anyway he says one of his customers has them and if you want more info or to contact him about them here is his info.
> 
> Website
> ...


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 15 2009, 08:03 PM~15674234
> *COME GET IT AND $100K FOR *8CENTS"   HESS AND BIG RY JUST SPOTTED ME SOME $$.
> 
> 
> ...


YOU AINT SELLIN SHIT!! YOUR COLLECTING!!!! :biggrin: PETE GATES AND THE 58 RAG WASCO WAREHOUSE!!!! BIG OR SMALL GATES GOT EM ALL, CALL FOR AN APPT!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

WARPED SPEED :0


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 18 2009, 01:34 AM~15700026
> *WARPED SPEED :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 13 2009, 12:12 PM~15655377
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: topless65, Daffy, 64Rag
> I SEE YOU CREEPING HOMIE.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 18 2009, 01:34 AM~15700026
> *WARPED SPEED :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Does anyone have a photo of a 58 autronic eye? I got one but I think it may be a caddi head. Thx!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

got it thx! it is an Impala not a Caddi eye :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 18 2009, 08:11 PM~15708652
> *got it thx!  it is an Impala not a Caddi eye  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

MY 58 GETTING DONE AT DREAMWORKS IN MONTCLAIRE CA. CHECK THEM OUT 
HERE'S THEIR # 909 576-5146 ASK FOR CHINO VERY GOOD WORK IN A TIMELY MANNER THEY DON'T BULLSHIT.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 18 2009, 08:51 PM~15709911
> *MY 58 GETTING DONE AT DREAMWORKS IN MONTCLAIRE CA. CHECK THEM OUT
> HERE'S THEIR # 909 576-5146 ASK FOR CHINO VERY GOOD WORK IN A TIMELY MANNER THEY DON'T BULLSHIT.
> 
> ...



sick... better than mario's ?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 18 2009, 07:20 PM~15708789
> *:thumbsup:
> *



What up?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 18 2009, 08:11 PM~15708652
> *got it thx!  it is an Impala not a Caddi eye  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Nov 18 2009, 08:57 PM~15709995
> *:h5:
> *


Wait till they get a load of the 58 :biggrin: I'll post some pics up this weekend.


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:0


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

another BTC masterpiece


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

another BTC masterpiece  this one will make the 60 look ghetto


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

lol u r a nut


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

HERE'S ANOTHER PIC


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 18 2009, 09:15 PM~15710228
> *HERE'S ANOTHER PIC
> 
> 
> ...



Holt shit that is beautiful


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 18 2009, 10:25 PM~15710356
> *Holt shit that is beautiful
> *


IT USED TO LOOK LIKE THIS


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 18 2009, 10:40 PM~15710548
> *IT USED TO LOOK LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 18 2009, 09:15 PM~15710228
> *HERE'S ANOTHER PIC
> 
> 
> ...


Sick color what is it?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 18 2009, 11:07 PM~15710878
> *Sick color what is it?
> *


ORIENTAL BLUE


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Trying to find some pictures of a stock seat with the Copper/Gold/??? insert colors. Does anyone have any pics or links where I can see this.

Thanks


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 18 2009, 10:03 PM~15710093
> *another BTC masterpiece
> *


x2 for you bro!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 18 2009, 10:05 PM~15710119
> *another BTC masterpiece    this one will make the 60 look ghetto
> *


GHETTO??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: STOP IT!!


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 18 2009, 11:25 PM~15710356
> *Holt shit that is beautiful
> *


x2


----------



## kingofdahill88 (Apr 15, 2009)

any one know where i can get some ends for a visor ?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

forsale or maybe trade for parts I might need


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 18 2009, 10:12 PM~15710931
> *ORIENTAL BLUE
> *


So its a candy? over silver base??


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 19 2009, 01:11 PM~15715845
> *So its a candy? over silver base??
> *


yes with a white base


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 18 2009, 10:15 PM~15710228
> *HERE'S ANOTHER PIC
> 
> 
> ...


love the color looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Nov 17 2009, 11:34 PM~15700026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TELLEM RY, WHATS UP BIG GUY?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 19 2009, 06:44 PM~15719951
> *yes with a white base
> 
> 
> ...


Nice very Nice


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 19 2009, 08:22 PM~15721382
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58+Nov 19 2009, 07:44 PM~15719951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X58


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 19 2009, 11:45 PM~15723140
> *:uh:
> *


FIFTYH8R


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 20 2009, 08:48 AM~15724875
> *FIFTYH8R
> *



:0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Nov 20 2009, 06:48 AM~15724875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 19 2009, 08:36 PM~15720666
> *BAHAHAHAJAJAJAJAJAJA, YOU'RE A FOO HESS, IT WAS STRUGGLING TO GET TO WARP SPEED, LOL...
> 
> :0  :0
> ...


gates, whats goin on?? like mikes 60 could be ghetto!!!!WTF :nono: but i cant wait to see his 8!!!


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 19 2009, 07:44 PM~15719951
> *yes with a white base
> 
> 
> ...


cool ...nice color!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 10 2009, 08:38 PM~15627548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The body is beautiful! I was lucky to see the rolling chassis in Altanta in September and it blew my mind!


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

I got some work done on my 58, heres the link. I dont wanna clog the topic with my pics.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15740029


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 21 2009, 11:40 AM~15737650
> *The body is beautiful! I was lucky to see the rolling chassis in Altanta in September and it blew my mind!
> *


jae thanks bro.... it was cool meeting you and your wife... i havent forgot...when its finished youll be the first to know... u take awesome pics...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Nov 21 2009, 06:28 PM~15740075
> *I got some work done on my 58, heres the link. I dont wanna clog the topic with my pics.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15740029
> *


you are doing very well brother...keep it up!!!! thats a great car u have to start with!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

anyone remember my 58 rag??!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 21 2009, 11:11 PM~15741605
> *anyone remember my 58 rag??!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 21 2009, 10:11 PM~15741605
> *anyone remember my 58 rag??!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 21 2009, 10:11 PM~15741605
> *anyone remember my 58 rag??!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 21 2009, 10:11 PM~15741605
> *anyone remember my 58 rag??!
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 22 2009, 02:34 PM~15746019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick flicks :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+Nov 21 2009, 09:11 PM~15741605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BIG T, STILL COLLECTING THEM RARE PARTS FOR YOUR EIGHT?


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 22 2009, 03:34 PM~15746019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow i love these photos. the car is a work of art.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 21 2009, 10:11 PM~15741605
> *anyone remember my 58 rag??!
> 
> 
> ...


more moe more :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 22 2009, 03:34 PM~15746019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 22 2009, 03:34 PM~15746019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wave:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58+Nov 22 2009, 04:28 PM~15746786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S UP BIG RY? YOU BEEN LAYING LOW HUH?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I found the disc with the pics of my old 58 levelair ht ( bought it and sold it many years ago)it had 348 4bbl turboglide ezi tint one peace bumpers pos 99k miles i bought it off the og owners famliy after he passed away was sitting in the storage unit less than a 1/2 mile from my house and was even listed with the levelair option i got it for $5k


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 22 2009, 08:22 PM~15749187
> *I found the disc with the pics of my old 58 levelair ht ( bought it and sold it many years ago)it had 348 4bbl turboglide ezi tint one peace bumpers pos 99k miles i bought it off the og owners famliy after he passed away was sitting in the storage unit less than a 1/2 mile from my house and was even listed with the levelair option i got it for $5k
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! THAT'S SICK MAN, YOU REGRET SELLING IT? WHAT DID THAT PULL IN ($)?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 22 2009, 03:04 PM~15746237
> *
> THANKS BIG T, STILL COLLECTING THEM RARE PARTS FOR YOUR EIGHT?
> *


Yes sir trying to when i can afford it can i get a loan i got a peace of history i can give you as collateral 








look whats other pics i found


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 22 2009, 08:25 PM~15749215
> *DAMN!!! THAT'S SICK MAN, YOU REGRET SELLING IT? WHAT DID THAT PULL IN ($)?
> *


I sold it for $7500 to some guy back east he held onto it for about 4 years and resold it for i think $10-$11k i do regret selling it considering the how rare it is to find level air cars but glad i sold it cause the levelair wasnt complete it had some nos parts includeing nos bellows extra tanks nos valves etc in the trunk (sold those after i sold the car) but athe emblem was broken i search high and low for one only could find 2 one was on complete car other one was on roach of a shit box on ebay missinf everthing rusted to shit guy wanted 4k for the car and its rusty bigger shit box of a brother i offered him $1000 for the emblem it was an OG not repop like popping up these days and he said NO lol im glad he did now LOL


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> THANKS JOEY, YOU NEED TO START POST MORE PICS IF THAT SICK EIGHT OF YOURS.
> man they dont have a topic for us broke peolpe that cant play with you big dogs.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> > THANKS JOEY, YOU NEED TO START POST MORE PICS IF THAT SICK EIGHT OF YOURS.
> > man they dont have a topic for us broke peolpe that cant play with you big dogs.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Look what I found :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> Yes sir trying to when i can afford it can i get a loan i got a peace of history i can give you as collateral
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHA, THAT THERE IS A RARE PIECE MAN.  





> I sold it for $7500 to some guy back east he held onto it for about 4 years and resold it for i think $10-$11k i do regret selling it considering the how rare it is to find level air cars but glad i sold it cause the levelair wasnt complete it had some nos parts includeing nos bellows extra tanks nos valves etc in the trunk (sold those after i sold the car) but athe emblem was broken i search high and low for one only could find 2 one was on complete car other one was on roach of a shit box on ebay missinf everthing rusted to shit guy wanted 4k for the car and its rusty bigger shit box of a brother i offered him $1000 for the emblem it was an OG not repop like popping up these days and he said NO lol im glad he did now LOL



DAMN, IT WOULD'VE BEEN NICE TO HAVE HUNG ON TO IT, BUT YOU MOVED ON TO BETTER THINGS, LIKE A 58 RAG.  




> > THANKS JOEY, YOU NEED TO START POST MORE PICS IF THAT SICK EIGHT OF YOURS.
> > man they dont have a topic for us broke peolpe that cant play with you big dogs.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 22 2009, 09:32 PM~15749948
> *Look what I found  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

WHAT'S UP MONEY MIKE? WHEN DOES THAT SIERRA GOLD BEAUTY OF YOURS BUST OUT? :cheesy:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 22 2009, 09:36 PM~15749983
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> WHAT'S UP MONEY MIKE? WHEN DOES THAT SIERRA GOLD BEAUTY OF YOURS BUST OUT?  :cheesy:
> *


Next weekend at a local show  I'll post up some pics. She's looking real good  How you doin'?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 22 2009, 09:50 PM~15750110
> *Next weekend at a local show   I'll post up some pics.  She's looking real good    How you doin'?
> *


AWESOME MAN, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT. I'M DOING GREAT MAN, THANKS.


----------



## Common Sense (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Nov 22 2009, 05:58 PM~15746995
> *more moe more  :biggrin:
> *


this is all i got for now. damn this thing looks good


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 22 2009, 01:11 AM~15741605
> *anyone remember my 58 rag??!
> 
> 
> ...


It certainly has come a long way. :nicoderm:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 22 2009, 10:32 PM~15749954
> *
> DON'T GIVE ME THAT SHIT MAN, THAT EIGHT IS THE SHIT BRO.... A;; YOU NEED IS SOME OF THESE.
> 
> ...


hell yeah some of thoes and a sun visor . i got the cooler . what do you think about the balls in the headliner like the 64 in up in smoke hahahahaha.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 22 2009, 03:34 PM~15746019
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FUK THAT IS SO SEXY! EVEN HAS A 348 WITH A 6 PACK! :cheesy: :0


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> > THANKS JOEY, YOU NEED TO START POST MORE PICS IF THAT SICK EIGHT OF YOURS.
> >
> > man they dont have a topic for us broke people that cant play with you big dogs.
> >
> > ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 22 2009, 09:19 PM~15749156
> *THANKS JOEY, YOU NEED TO START POST MORE PICS IF THAT SICK EIGHT OF YOURS.
> :biggrin:
> WHAT'S UP BIG RY? YOU BEEN LAYING LOW HUH?
> *


been a workin fool gates!!! lots of cool pics in here lately!! all you BALLERS I.E. SIN SIXTY, SAM LOCOROCAFELLER,AND YOU GATES. IT IS ALWAYS NICE TO SEE YOUR RIDES :biggrin: WAITIN TO SEE MIKES CAR WITH THE NEW "UGRADES" LMAO!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 22 2009, 09:28 PM~15749244
> *Yes sir trying to when i can afford it can i get a loan i got a peace of history i can give you as collateral
> 
> 
> ...


I REMEMBER PETES ALL NIGHT DRIVING ADVENTURE!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> > THANKS JOEY, YOU NEED TO START POST MORE PICS IF THAT SICK EIGHT OF YOURS.
> > man they dont have a topic for us broke peolpe that cant play with you big dogs.
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL CAR!! :thumbsup:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

I know how you feel maybe we need to start a delray topic :biggrin:
[/quote]
I DID START ONE .


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> I know how you feel maybe we need to start a delray topic :biggrin:


I DID START ONE .
[/quote]

oh damn i need to check it out


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 22 2009, 09:22 PM~15749187
> *I found the disc with the pics of my old 58 levelair ht ( bought it and sold it many years ago)it had 348 4bbl turboglide ezi tint one peace bumpers pos 99k miles i bought it off the og owners famliy after he passed away was sitting in the storage unit less than a 1/2 mile from my house and was even listed with the levelair option i got it for $5k
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

pete....just wanted to let you know how much i hate you..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 23 2009, 04:22 PM~15756636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt for 58s


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 23 2009, 03:22 PM~15756636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 23 2009, 05:12 AM~15751530
> *this is all i got for now. damn this thing looks good
> 
> 
> ...


sexy


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 22 2009, 09:22 PM~15749187
> *I found the disc with the pics of my old 58 levelair ht ( bought it and sold it many years ago)it had 348 4bbl turboglide ezi tint one peace bumpers pos 99k miles i bought it off the og owners famliy after he passed away was sitting in the storage unit less than a 1/2 mile from my house and was even listed with the levelair option i got it for $5k
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that was a good find... but you gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 23 2009, 09:56 PM~15762700
> *Damn, that was a good find... but you gotta do what you gotta do
> *


I know would have been nice to keep but when i bought it i shouldnt have that money was for somehting else LOL but thats life got a 58 rag now so im ok with it


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> > THANKS JOEY, YOU NEED TO START POST MORE PICS IF THAT SICK EIGHT OF YOURS.
> > man they dont have a topic for us broke peolpe that cant play with you big dogs.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 24 2009, 05:55 AM~15764459
> *I [email protected] LOVE THIS CAR...I would almost give up my Impala for it..   I wanted a Del Ray more but couldnt find one that was worth the money..I'll post some pics later of the new items for mine..Dont say nothing Hess i wanna be a 'full pledge' :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha. thanks . im amazed you did not find one . where do you live . alot of the ones that i do see are four doors.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 24 2009, 05:55 AM~15764459
> *I [email protected] LOVE THIS CAR...I would almost give up my Impala for it..   I wanted a Del Ray more but couldnt find one that was worth the money..I'll post some pics later of the new items for mine..Dont say nothing Hess i wanna be a 'full pledge' :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
FIFTYH8R CREW just got one bigger :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 25 2009, 11:04 AM~15776367
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 25 2009, 08:17 AM~15776442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 25 2009, 09:17 AM~15776442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pmed my address for shipping :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Nov 25 2009, 12:05 PM~15776726
> *pmed my address for shipping :biggrin:
> *


It's not finished just yet, wait until the vital vacuum componets are installed! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 25 2009, 09:21 AM~15776855
> *It's not finished just yet, wait until the vital vacuum componets are installed!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 25 2009, 09:21 AM~15776855
> *It's not finished just yet, wait until the vital vacuum componets are installed!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 
Very nice....did you find the air cleaner cover yet?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 25 2009, 02:46 PM~15778391
> *:0  :0
> Very nice....did you find the air cleaner cover yet?
> *


Waiting on you to send me my xmas present. :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 25 2009, 12:12 PM~15778639
> *Waiting on you to send me my xmas present.  :biggrin:
> *


Waiting on you to send me the GREEN wraping paper :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

i wish i had a 58 drop to be thankfull for!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!!! TO ALL THE 58 BALLER CREW, AND THOSE OF US LESS FORTUNATE!! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 25 2009, 10:48 PM~15785207
> *i wish i had a 58 drop to be thankfull for!!
> *


u did, you sold it :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 26 2009, 12:11 PM~15789905
> *u did, you sold it :biggrin:
> *


i wasnt thankfull for that one. shit im thankfull i sold it


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 26 2009, 12:34 PM~15790119
> *i wasnt thankfull for that one. shit im thankfull i sold it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Nov 26 2009, 04:33 PM~15792414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT!!! THAT IS SICK AS FUCK.......... IS THAT YOURS DOUBLE EASY? THAT BITCH NEEDS SOME CRUISERS. :cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 26 2009, 05:36 PM~15792439
> *HOLY SHIT!!! THAT IS SICK AS FUCK.......... IS THAT YOURS DOUBLE EASY? THAT BITCH NEEDS SOME CRUISERS.  :cheesy:
> *


X2 that is tight. put some clear on it and roll it bare metal


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

MY JEFE N HIS 58 IMPALA CONVERT :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Nov 26 2009, 05:33 PM~15792414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW JUST WOW.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by del toro_@Nov 26 2009, 06:09 PM~15793058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


O.G PIMP RIGHT THERE......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

HAPPY TURKEY DAY TO YOU ALL.


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Nov 26 2009, 05:36 PM~15792439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit... I wish! :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 26 2009, 12:16 PM~15789941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats pretty cool


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 26 2009, 07:11 PM~15793084
> *O.G PIMP RIGHT THERE.........  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I WISH I HAD THE CAR 
:tears:  THANKS FOR COMENT HOMIE!!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Nov 26 2009, 05:33 PM~15792414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


even put the molding on the roof, i bet that was tricky :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Nov 26 2009, 05:33 PM~15792414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats bad ass... Thats what the 58 Nomad should have looked like instead of a reg 4dr wagon with the belair trim
You got any more pics? I remember I found the build up thread once but it was not this far out.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 26 2009, 12:51 AM~15784527
> *Waiting on you to send me the GREEN wraping paper :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Talk to you soon brudda. :biggrin:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/girls/0907...l/photo_02.html enjoy.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Nov 28 2009, 07:49 AM~15804692
> *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/girls/0907...l/photo_02.html                                                                                                                                                                                          enjoy.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks mike and good luck at the show.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Nov 28 2009, 07:49 AM~15804692
> *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/girls/0907...l/photo_02.html                                                                                                                                                                                          enjoy.
> *


NICE!!!


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 28 2009, 12:22 PM~15805797
> *NICE!!!
> *


thanks .


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Nov 28 2009, 08:49 AM~15804692
> *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/girls/0907...l/photo_02.html                                                                                                                                                                                          enjoy.
> *


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

58 AC System for sale :cheesy: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15810989


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## louisiana_cajun8 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 29 2009, 02:31 AM~15811140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Well, I finally got the 58 back from Bowtie and it looks ridiculous. The bottom was nasty with over 50 years of road grime and dirt. :biggrin: They ripped out all the suspension front and back blasted them and powder coated everything. The pretty much rebuilt or replaced everything. All new bushings ball joints, shocks, gas tank, exhaust, new brake, PS and fuel lines. They scraped all the old shitty thick undercoating off and replaced it with a thin layer of new undercoating. They detailed the inner fenders and painted them gloss black. The inside of the trunk sides were covered with that undercoating crap so they scraped that down to metal and painted it the color of the car. They also put in new carpet and added some seat belts so I can take the kids with me. They fixed a couple scratches and had them installed an autronic eye. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 30 2009, 12:04 AM~15816972
> *Well, I finally got the 58 back from Bowtie and it looks ridiculous.  The bottom was nasty with over 50 years of road grime and dirt.  :biggrin:  They ripped out all the suspension front and back blasted them and powder coated everything.  The pretty much rebuilt or replaced everything.  All new bushings ball joints, shocks, gas tank, exhaust, new brake, PS and fuel lines.  They scraped all the old shitty thick  undercoating off and replaced it with a thin layer of new undercoating.  They detailed the inner fenders and painted them gloss black.  The inside of the trunk sides were covered with that undercoating crap so they scraped that down to metal and painted it the color of the car. They also put in new carpet and added some seat belts so I can take the kids with me. They fixed a couple scratches and had them installed an autronic eye.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Livin' it up baller! Livin' it up! Ahhhhhhhhh! The good life. :worship:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 29 2009, 09:04 PM~15816972
> *Well, I finally got the 58 back from Bowtie and it looks ridiculous.  The bottom was nasty with over 50 years of road grime and dirt.  :biggrin:  They ripped out all the suspension front and back blasted them and powder coated everything.  The pretty much rebuilt or replaced everything.  All new bushings ball joints, shocks, gas tank, exhaust, new brake, PS and fuel lines.  They scraped all the old shitty thick  undercoating off and replaced it with a thin layer of new undercoating.  They detailed the inner fenders and painted them gloss black.  The inside of the trunk sides were covered with that undercoating crap so they scraped that down to metal and painted it the color of the car. They also put in new carpet and added some seat belts so I can take the kids with me. They fixed a couple scratches and had them installed an autronic eye.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DOIN IT BIG AS USUAL MIKE!! CAR LOOKS AMAZING!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Nov 29 2009, 08:10 PM~15817036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 29 2009, 08:04 PM~15816972
> *Well, I finally got the 58 back from Bowtie and it looks ridiculous.  The bottom was nasty with over 50 years of road grime and dirt.  :biggrin:  They ripped out all the suspension front and back blasted them and powder coated everything.  The pretty much rebuilt or replaced everything.  All new bushings ball joints, shocks, gas tank, exhaust, new brake, PS and fuel lines.  They scraped all the old shitty thick  undercoating off and replaced it with a thin layer of new undercoating.  They detailed the inner fenders and painted them gloss black.  The inside of the trunk sides were covered with that undercoating crap so they scraped that down to metal and painted it the color of the car. They also put in new carpet and added some seat belts so I can take the kids with me. They fixed a couple scratches and had them installed an autronic eye.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 


LOOKS AWESOME MIKE.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 29 2009, 09:03 PM~15817667
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> LOOKS AWESOME MIKE.
> *



Thanks man... it was pretty crusty under there before they cleaned her up.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MeaTSpiN_@Nov 28 2009, 07:16 PM~15808100
> *this pic was taken back in 1962 it was my grandfathers ride he has now passed :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


This motherfucker!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 29 2009, 09:04 PM~15816972
> *Well, I finally got the 58 back from Bowtie and it looks ridiculous.  The bottom was nasty with over 50 years of road grime and dirt.  :biggrin:  They ripped out all the suspension front and back blasted them and powder coated everything.  The pretty much rebuilt or replaced everything.  All new bushings ball joints, shocks, gas tank, exhaust, new brake, PS and fuel lines.  They scraped all the old shitty thick  undercoating off and replaced it with a thin layer of new undercoating.  They detailed the inner fenders and painted them gloss black.  The inside of the trunk sides were covered with that undercoating crap so they scraped that down to metal and painted it the color of the car. They also put in new carpet and added some seat belts so I can take the kids with me. They fixed a couple scratches and had them installed an autronic eye.  :biggrin:
> 
> *


That looks sick Mike... wow


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Nov 29 2009, 09:06 PM~15817722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 29 2009, 09:04 PM~15816972
> *Well, I finally got the 58 back from Bowtie and it looks ridiculous.  The bottom was nasty with over 50 years of road grime and dirt.  :biggrin:  They ripped out all the suspension front and back blasted them and powder coated everything.  The pretty much rebuilt or replaced everything.  All new bushings ball joints, shocks, gas tank, exhaust, new brake, PS and fuel lines.  They scraped all the old shitty thick  undercoating off and replaced it with a thin layer of new undercoating.  They detailed the inner fenders and painted them gloss black.  The inside of the trunk sides were covered with that undercoating crap so they scraped that down to metal and painted it the color of the car. They also put in new carpet and added some seat belts so I can take the kids with me. They fixed a couple scratches and had them installed an autronic eye.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks great mike!!! AS IF IT ALREADY DIDNT. you got any before pics?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 29 2009, 10:08 PM~15817752
> *LOOKS BRAND NEW NOW.
> WTF!!!
> *


hahhaa, thats not your car pete! you've been stealing that poors guys Grandpas pics all along!!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 29 2009, 09:09 PM~15817771
> *hahhaa, thats not your car pete! you've been stealing that poors guys Grandpas pics all along!!!!
> *


BAHAHHAHAHA, I'VE BEEN CAUGHT........ I'VE BEEN FRONTIN ALL ALONG.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 29 2009, 10:10 PM~15817788
> *BAHAHHAHAHA, I'VE BEEN CAUGHT........ I'VE BEEN FRONTIN ALL ALONG.
> *


Can NEVER trust no one...... Damn :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 
You are trully worthy of the FIFTYH8ER crew


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 29 2009, 09:09 PM~15817771
> *hahhaa, thats not your car pete! you've been stealing that poors guys Grandpas pics all along!!!!
> *


 :0 Pete?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 29 2009, 09:08 PM~15817763
> *looks great mike!!! AS IF IT ALREADY DIDNT. you got any before pics?
> *



No i wish I had. the inside of the trunk is as nice as the outside of the car now. they did a real nice job.


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 29 2009, 09:04 PM~15816972
> *Well, I finally got the 58 back from Bowtie and it looks ridiculous.  The bottom was nasty with over 50 years of road grime and dirt.  :biggrin:  They ripped out all the suspension front and back blasted them and powder coated everything.  The pretty much rebuilt or replaced everything.  All new bushings ball joints, shocks, gas tank, exhaust, new brake, PS and fuel lines.  They scraped all the old shitty thick  undercoating off and replaced it with a thin layer of new undercoating.  They detailed the inner fenders and painted them gloss black.  The inside of the trunk sides were covered with that undercoating crap so they scraped that down to metal and painted it the color of the car. They also put in new carpet and added some seat belts so I can take the kids with me. They fixed a couple scratches and had them installed an autronic eye.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THE CAR LOOKS GREAT USO.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 29 2009, 11:04 PM~15816972
> *Well, I finally got the 58 back from Bowtie and it looks ridiculous.  The bottom was nasty with over 50 years of road grime and dirt.  :biggrin:  They ripped out all the suspension front and back blasted them and powder coated everything.  The pretty much rebuilt or replaced everything.  All new bushings ball joints, shocks, gas tank, exhaust, new brake, PS and fuel lines.  They scraped all the old shitty thick  undercoating off and replaced it with a thin layer of new undercoating.  They detailed the inner fenders and painted them gloss black.  The inside of the trunk sides were covered with that undercoating crap so they scraped that down to metal and painted it the color of the car. They also put in new carpet and added some seat belts so I can take the kids with me. They fixed a couple scratches and had them installed an autronic eye.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up Mike! Ah man what a diffrence!!!! I saw the car when Bowtie had just started working on scrapping off the under coating! 58 looking real clean! :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 29 2009, 09:12 PM~15817808
> *:0  Pete?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=15808100


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 29 2009, 11:04 PM~15816972
> *Well, I finally got the 58 back from Bowtie and it looks ridiculous.  The bottom was nasty with over 50 years of road grime and dirt.  :biggrin:  They ripped out all the suspension front and back blasted them and powder coated everything.  The pretty much rebuilt or replaced everything.  All new bushings ball joints, shocks, gas tank, exhaust, new brake, PS and fuel lines.  They scraped all the old shitty thick  undercoating off and replaced it with a thin layer of new undercoating.  They detailed the inner fenders and painted them gloss black.  The inside of the trunk sides were covered with that undercoating crap so they scraped that down to metal and painted it the color of the car. They also put in new carpet and added some seat belts so I can take the kids with me. They fixed a couple scratches and had them installed an autronic eye.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ballin out of control....damn!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 29 2009, 09:46 PM~15818384
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=15808100
> *


 :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 29 2009, 09:50 PM~15818451
> *:uh:
> *


THAT'S HOW I FELT, HAHA.....WHAT AN IDIOT THAT GUY IS.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 29 2009, 08:04 PM~15816972
> *Well, I finally got the 58 back from Bowtie and it looks ridiculous.  The bottom was nasty with over 50 years of road grime and dirt.  :biggrin:   They ripped out all the suspension front and back blasted them and powder coated everything.  The pretty much rebuilt or replaced everything.  All new bushings ball joints, shocks, gas tank, exhaust, new brake, PS and fuel lines.  They scraped all the old shitty thick  undercoating off and replaced it with a thin layer of new undercoating.  They detailed the inner fenders and painted them gloss black.  The inside of the trunk sides were covered with that undercoating crap so they scraped that down to metal and painted it the color of the car. They also put in new carpet and added some seat belts so I can take the kids with me. They fixed a couple scratches and had them installed an autronic eye.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS CAR but man that broom and ladder and everything on that shelf are WAYYYY TO CLOSE TO IT LOL


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 29 2009, 10:23 PM~15818887
> *BAD ASS CAR but man that broom and ladder and everything on that shelf are WAYYYY TO CLOSE TO IT LOL
> 
> 
> ...


that garage is one of the cleanest ones around with the cars to match nothings gonna fall its kid proof :biggrin: Car looks great told you it didnt need much :biggrin:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 29 2009, 10:46 PM~15818384
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=15808100
> *


a pete why did you still that guys grandpas car. :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Nov 30 2009, 07:12 AM~15820276
> *a pete why did you still that guys grandpas car. :biggrin:
> *


he didnt, he just jacked the pics.... the secret is out, Petesta dont even gots a 58... that poor guys granpa... :uh: 

FIFTYH8ER CREW


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 30 2009, 03:52 PM~15824323
> *he didnt, he just jacked the pics.... the secret is out, Petesta dont even gots a 58... that poor guys granpa... :uh:
> 
> FIFTYH8ER CREW
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 29 2009, 10:13 PM~15817824
> *No i wish I had.  the inside of the trunk is as nice as the outside of the car now.  they did a real nice job.
> *


lookin good...i like the curb-feelers!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 29 2009, 09:04 PM~15816972
> *Well, I finally got the 58 back from Bowtie and it looks ridiculous.  The bottom was nasty with over 50 years of road grime and dirt.  :biggrin:  They ripped out all the suspension front and back blasted them and powder coated everything.  The pretty much rebuilt or replaced everything.  All new bushings ball joints, shocks, gas tank, exhaust, new brake, PS and fuel lines.  They scraped all the old shitty thick  undercoating off and replaced it with a thin layer of new undercoating.  They detailed the inner fenders and painted them gloss black.  The inside of the trunk sides were covered with that undercoating crap so they scraped that down to metal and painted it the color of the car. They also put in new carpet and added some seat belts so I can take the kids with me. They fixed a couple scratches and had them installed an autronic eye.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wow!!!! thats looks great homie! john and tha crew once again!!!! SICK!!!!!!! ride!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

thanks everyone... I'm happy to have it home


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 29 2009, 09:04 PM~15816972
> *Well, I finally got the 58 back from Bowtie and it looks ridiculous.  The bottom was nasty with over 50 years of road grime and dirt.  :biggrin:  They ripped out all the suspension front and back blasted them and powder coated everything.  The pretty much rebuilt or replaced everything.  All new bushings ball joints, shocks, gas tank, exhaust, new brake, PS and fuel lines.  They scraped all the old shitty thick  undercoating off and replaced it with a thin layer of new undercoating.  They detailed the inner fenders and painted them gloss black.  The inside of the trunk sides were covered with that undercoating crap so they scraped that down to metal and painted it the color of the car. They also put in new carpet and added some seat belts so I can take the kids with me. They fixed a couple scratches and had them installed an autronic eye.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 29 2009, 10:04 PM~15816972
> *Well, I finally got the 58 back from Bowtie and it looks ridiculous.  The bottom was nasty with over 50 years of road grime and dirt.  :biggrin:  They ripped out all the suspension front and back blasted them and powder coated everything.  The pretty much rebuilt or replaced everything.  All new bushings ball joints, shocks, gas tank, exhaust, new brake, PS and fuel lines.  They scraped all the old shitty thick  undercoating off and replaced it with a thin layer of new undercoating.  They detailed the inner fenders and painted them gloss black.  The inside of the trunk sides were covered with that undercoating crap so they scraped that down to metal and painted it the color of the car. They also put in new carpet and added some seat belts so I can take the kids with me. They fixed a couple scratches and had them installed an autronic eye.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn, thats clean :wow:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 26 2009, 12:12 PM~15789915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AINT THATA BITCH


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 29 2009, 11:46 PM~15818384
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=15808100
> *



thats fuckin sad


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)




----------



## locs&100SPOKES (Nov 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

I got my trunk floor in. :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Dec 1 2009, 07:23 PM~15838319
> *I got my trunk floor in. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Pitchfork = Chevron ??

http://www.348-409.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18560


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 29 2009, 08:04 PM~15816972
> *Well, I finally got the 58 back from Bowtie and it looks ridiculous.  The bottom was nasty with over 50 years of road grime and dirt.  :biggrin:  They ripped out all the suspension front and back blasted them and powder coated everything.  The pretty much rebuilt or replaced everything.  All new bushings ball joints, shocks, gas tank, exhaust, new brake, PS and fuel lines.  They scraped all the old shitty thick  undercoating off and replaced it with a thin layer of new undercoating.  They detailed the inner fenders and painted them gloss black.  The inside of the trunk sides were covered with that undercoating crap so they scraped that down to metal and painted it the color of the car. They also put in new carpet and added some seat belts so I can take the kids with me. They fixed a couple scratches and had them installed an autronic eye.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

bad ass ride man. im just happy that i got my visor and spots. still looking for a decent deal on a set of cruisers.


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

almost ready for interior


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Dec 2 2009, 04:11 PM~15847103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are we going for a quarter of a million on this one? :cheesy: Man, that is purdy. :nicoderm:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 29 2009, 09:04 PM~15816972
> *Well, I finally got the 58 back from Bowtie and it looks ridiculous.  The bottom was nasty with over 50 years of road grime and dirt.  :biggrin:  They ripped out all the suspension front and back blasted them and powder coated everything.  The pretty much rebuilt or replaced everything.  All new bushings ball joints, shocks, gas tank, exhaust, new brake, PS and fuel lines.  They scraped all the old shitty thick  undercoating off and replaced it with a thin layer of new undercoating.  They detailed the inner fenders and painted them gloss black.  The inside of the trunk sides were covered with that undercoating crap so they scraped that down to metal and painted it the color of the car. They also put in new carpet and added some seat belts so I can take the kids with me. They fixed a couple scratches and had them installed an autronic eye.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS I SEEN IT IN PERSON AT BOTIE THEY DID A GREAT JOB :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Dec 2 2009, 01:11 PM~15847103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: rememberFROGG, specspec

See that visor in "parts for sale"? Thats all you!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: locorider, Sin Sixty, Dat Dirty Rat

:wave:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Dec 2 2009, 01:11 PM~15847103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Dec 2 2009, 01:11 PM~15847103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Dec 2 2009, 01:11 PM~15847103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks good.


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

anybody have a 58 a/c condenser?thanks


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Dec 3 2009, 11:52 AM~15859089
> *anybody have a 58 a/c condenser?thanks
> *


for sale?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

now it has to be color sanded and pinstriped and cleared again


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Dec 3 2009, 10:52 AM~15859089
> *anybody have a 58 a/c condenser?thanks
> *


I need one too if you get one have it copied and sell me one and ill do the same for you


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 4 2009, 12:24 AM~15867494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STOP posting pics of that dudes granpa's car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MODS....


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Dec 4 2009, 01:59 AM~15866739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wheres the factory overspray?

J/K looks awesome


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow and none of you ballers are bidding on this yet???

Level Air pump


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 3 2009, 11:55 PM~15867655
> *STOP posting pics of that dudes granpa's car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> MODS....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Dec 4 2009, 08:20 AM~15869358
> *Wow and none of you ballers are bidding on this yet???
> 
> Level Air pump
> *


Doesnt look correct for chevy


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 4 2009, 08:56 AM~15869719
> *Doesnt look correct for chevy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)

here's a couple of pics i took at the traffic show last month


----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 4 2009, 12:26 AM~15867512
> *I need  one too if you get one have it copied and sell me one and ill do the same for you
> *


ok.im taking a look at one today..


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 3 2009, 08:27 PM~15863897
> *now it has to be color sanded and pinstriped and cleared again
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sweet Jesus!


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 4 2009, 01:55 AM~15867655
> *STOP posting pics of that dudes granpa's car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> MODS....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 4 2009, 02:16 PM~15872835
> *Oh sweet Jesus!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Dec 2 2009, 01:11 PM~15847103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy moly :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Dec 4 2009, 01:20 PM~15872307
> *ok.im taking a look at one today..
> *


  Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

THERE'S SOME SWEET 58'S OUT THERE. I'M IN THE PROCESS OF MY 58 BUILD AND I HAVE A QUESTION FOR YOU 58 OWNERS, HOW DO YOU GET THE BLACK STRIPES IN THE FRONT FENDER SPEARS. (paint, decals or ?) DOSE ANYONE HAVE A CLEAN PAIR FOR SALE? I'M ALSO LOOKING FOR SOME CRUISERS. THANKS L8GR858


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Dec 5 2009, 06:03 PM~15882878
> *THERE'S SOME SWEET 58'S OUT THERE. I'M IN THE PROCESS OF MY 58 BUILD AND I HAVE A QUESTION FOR YOU 58 OWNERS, HOW DO YOU GET THE BLACK STRIPES IN THE FRONT FENDER SPEARS. (paint, decals or ?) DOSE ANYONE HAVE A CLEAN PAIR FOR SALE? I'M ALSO LOOKING FOR SOME CRUISERS. THANKS L8GR858
> *


paint the stripes....i have apair of cruisers ..pm me


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

I GOT A QUESTION...WHY DO MOST 58 TRUNKLIDS FIT LIKE SHIT? I SEE A LOT OF CARS WHERE THE TRUNK LID SITS OVER THE REAR LIP OR IT JUST SITS TOO HIGH.


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Mine was sitting over the rear lip when I started test fitting it when I did that rear tailight section, but once I started messing with it I got it to line up almost perfect. Granted I might have used alittle heavy persuasion but I think once I get the seal in there it will fit the way mother nature intended.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Oct 11 2009, 09:30 PM~15328812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 *CHINGADO........NOW THATS A BAD MUTHER FUCKER.....* :worship: :worship:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Does anyone know the size and trhred pitch of the trunklid bolts for the vert trunk


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 6 2009, 06:59 PM~15891349
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 6 2009, 05:59 PM~15891349
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

DAYYYUUUM...I LOVE THIS WHITE ONE!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Dec 6 2009, 07:35 PM~15892338
> *Does anyone know the size and trhred pitch of the trunklid bolts for the vert trunk
> *


5/16 i think x 32 threads...i can look just got some chrome bowtie bolts..


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Do any of you bigtimers have a 58 litter bag you'd be willing part with... maybe a little extra christmas cheeze? :dunno:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 7 2009, 09:54 PM~15908291
> *Do any of you bigtimers have a 58 litter bag you'd be willing part with...  maybe a little extra christmas cheeze?  :dunno:
> *


NO LUCK HUH MIKE? IS THAT THE ONLY THING YOU'RE MISSING NOW?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 8 2009, 04:02 PM~15913343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

what is the proper factory location for the 58 spotlight, I noticed that there are two different types of spotlights on 58's one that mounts on the fender and ones that mount on the door can anyone explain the difference to me :dunno:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 8 2009, 09:17 PM~15919394
> *what is the proper factory location for the 58 spotlight, I noticed that there are two different types of spotlights on 58's one that mounts on the fender and ones that mount on the door can anyone explain the difference to me :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


They are two totally different style Spotlights, both are GM dealer accessories. The Fender mounted one has a rod that goes through the dash and is operated from the inside. The other one is mounted on the door, the on/off switch is inside but is moved manually on the outside. :cheesy:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 8 2009, 11:48 PM~15919907
> *They are two totally different style Spotlights, both are GM dealer accessories.  The Fender mounted one has a rod that goes through the dash and is operated from the inside.  The other one is mounted on the door, the on/off switch is inside but is moved manually on the outside. :cheesy:
> *


thanks for the info man


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 6 2009, 06:59 PM~15891349
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :worship: what are those thing called


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@Dec 8 2009, 08:59 PM~15920052
> *:0  :0  :worship: what are those thing called
> *


bad ass


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 8 2009, 08:48 PM~15919907


Thx again for the parts :thumbsup:


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

greatest year impalas


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 8 2009, 11:13 PM~15920226
> *bad ass
> *


you got that right :thumbsup:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 8 2009, 09:50 PM~15919947
> *thanks for the info man
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Dec 9 2009, 10:15 AM~15924286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Do you remember...










:biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 9 2009, 03:18 PM~15926817
> *Do you remember...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/58-59-60-CH...sQ5fAccessories


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/57-58-CHEVR...sQ5fAccessories

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/55-56-57-58...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Dec 8 2009, 10:14 PM~15920245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem man. Im glad you happy with them!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> Thx again for the parts :thumbsup:


No problem man. Im glad you happy with them!
[/quote]
que ondas vos pisado que putas


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Sin Sixty[/i]@Dec 9 2009 said:


> :scrutinize:
> How is _that_ NOS?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 9 2009, 09:47 PM~15932498
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/58-59-60-CH...sQ5fAccessories
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/57-58-CHEVR...sQ5fAccessories
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

locorider[/i]@Dec 9 2009 said:


> :scrutinize:
> How is _that_ NOS?
> [/b]


 :0 :wave:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> No problem man. Im glad you happy with them!


que ondas vos pisado que putas
[/quote]

Q putas cerote :biggrin: congrats on the LMR centerfold.... :0 :0 WESTSIDE reppin

My homie RagtopPete gave me a copy of the mag on Sat, I thought it was top secret for a minute  My old 58 is on that same mag when we went to the Pharaohs car show, actually thats when I met you big dog. :cheesy:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 9 2009, 09:56 PM~15932644
> *:0  :wave:
> *


Whats up BIG RY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> que ondas vos pisado que putas


Q putas cerote :biggrin: congrats on the LMR centerfold.... :0 :0 WESTSIDE reppin

My homie RagtopPete gave me a copy of the mag on Sat, I thought it was top secret for a minute  My old 58 is on that same mag when we went to the Pharaohs car show, actually thats when I met you big dog. :cheesy:
[/quote]
yeah homie i seen that i was craccin up when i saw your old car on there ... thanks for the compliment ...y que putas vas a ir a guate para los diaz festivos


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 9 2009, 10:07 PM~15932827
> *Whats up BIG RY :biggrin:
> *


YOU ARE BROTHER!! YOU ARE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> Q putas cerote :biggrin: congrats on the LMR centerfold.... :0 :0 WESTSIDE reppin
> 
> My homie RagtopPete gave me a copy of the mag on Sat, I thought it was top secret for a minute  My old 58 is on that same mag when we went to the Pharaohs car show, actually thats when I met you big dog. :cheesy:


yeah homie i seen that i was craccin up when i saw your old car thanks for the compliment ...y que putas vas a ir a guate para los diaz festivos
[/quote]



Nel Pastel homie.... gonna kick it here with the wife and kids, I guess all them brazilian strippers will have to wait till next year :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: CLUB PLATINO :0 
Y vos que? vas a ir?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 9 2009, 10:13 PM~15932915
> *YOU ARE BROTHER!! YOU ARE!!! :biggrin:
> *


I heard you were looking for something something.... what you got up your sleeve? :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> yeah homie i seen that i was craccin up when i saw your old car thanks for the compliment ...y que putas vas a ir a guate para los diaz festivos


Nel Pastel homie.... gonna kick it here with the wife and kids, I guess all them brazilian strippers will have to wait till next year :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: CLUB PLATINO :0 
Y vos que? vas a ir?
[/quote]
fijate que yo voy a ir a echar verga a ya como por 3 a 6 meses empesando el ano nuevo


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 9 2009, 10:15 PM~15932952
> *I heard you were looking for something something.... what you got up your sleeve? :0
> *


NOTHIN RIGHT NOW, TRYING TO HELPA GOOD BROTHER OUT!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 9 2009, 10:17 PM~15932977
> *NOTHIN RIGHT NOW, TRYING TO HELPA GOOD BROTHER OUT!!
> *


cool


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 9 2009, 10:16 PM~15932962
> *fijate que yo voy a ir a echar verga a ya como por 3 a 6 meses empesando el ano nuevo
> *


Buena onda, stay in touch man. Talvez nos vemos aya :0 Aguas con los mareros huecos y la jura pizada :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

The Petesta and I stared at this for a while at Pomona


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 9 2009, 10:47 PM~15933292
> *The Petesta and I stared at this for a while at Pomona
> 
> 
> ...


man thats sweet


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: locorider, TURTLE 62, BIG DAWG, *THE PETE-STA*

Oh shit... GateSta in the Hizzouse :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 9 2009, 09:47 PM~15933292
> *The Petesta and I stared at this for a while at Pomona
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :yes:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 9 2009, 11:18 PM~15933644
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


Watup FOOL :biggrin: Thanks for kicking it with us common folk this last weekend 
It was good times as always!!!! you ready for another 24 pack :0


.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 8 2009, 10:14 PM~15920245
> *
> *


you go to pomona? did you get anything good??


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 9 2009, 10:37 PM~15933848
> *you go to pomona? did you get anything good??
> *



I didn't make it  Was it a good one?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 9 2009, 09:47 PM~15933292
> *The Petesta and I stared at this for a while at Pomona
> 
> 
> ...



looks nice how much was he asking?


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 9 2009, 11:20 PM~15933671
> *Watup FOOL :biggrin:  Thanks for kicking it with us common folk this last weekend
> It was good times as always!!!!  you ready for another 24 pack  :0
> .
> *



It was nice of him to come down and kick it with the less fortunute..... :cheesy: 

Even the fire dept heard he was in town and came by and said hi......please post pix..... :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 9 2009, 11:49 PM~15933957
> *looks nice how much was he asking?
> *


OH SHIT!! MIKES GONNA NEED ANOTHER LIFT AT HIS HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 9 2009, 10:47 PM~15933292
> *The Petesta and I stared at this for a while at Pomona
> 
> 
> ...


is that little dannys 58?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Dec 9 2009, 09:47 PM~15933292-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIR...... HE SOLD IT AND NOW IT'S IN THE HANDS OF TOMAS & JR FROM IMPERIALS.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 10 2009, 08:37 PM~15942711
> *YES WE DID.....
> :angry:
> MAN DON'T EVEN TRIP BIG DOG, YOU ALREADY KBOW THAT ME AND PETE GOT YOU WHEN YOU COME OUT HERE TO CALI BROTHER.   AND YES I'M READY FOR ANOTHER 24 PAC
> ...


 :roflmao: That fireman was like "if you really want to take the picture??" hahaha, Ragtop put that shit out in the nick of time, they felt all stupid showing up when there was nothing going on..... If they've only been there 5 seconds earlier :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 9 2009, 11:48 PM~15933949
> *I didn't make it    Was it a good one?
> *


It was cool, same as always I guess. I was looking out for you, now I know why I didnt see you... :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 10 2009, 07:47 AM~15935729
> *OH SHIT!! MIKES GONNA NEED ANOTHER LIFT AT HIS HOUSE :biggrin:
> *



LMAO... no just curious. My next car will b a 47 caddy drop.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 10 2009, 09:30 PM~15943412
> *LMAO...  no just curious.  My next car will b a 47 caddy drop.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 10 2009, 09:30 PM~15943412
> *LMAO...  no just curious.  My next car will b a 47 caddy drop.
> *


 :0


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

http://elpaso.craigslist.org/cto/1499913673.html 

:0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 10 2009, 08:03 PM~15943031
> *:roflmao: That fireman was like "if you really want to take the picture??"  hahaha, Ragtop put that shit out in the nick of time, they felt all stupid showing up when there was nothing going on..... If they've only been there 5 seconds earlier  :0  :0
> *


BAHAHAHA, THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY AS FUCK WHEN YOU ASKED THE FIREMAN IF YOU COULD TAKE A PICTURE OF HIM, HAHAHAHAHA.... YOU A FOOL HESS. :biggrin: 

PETE WAS ON POINT TO SHUT THAT LID...... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Dec 10 2009, 04:28 PM~15938145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

holy hebrews!!! I NEED THAT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 11 2009, 12:07 PM~15947630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

tryin to get this one done by next Pomona


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I still need a 58 posi or just the correct 58 P case ill have it rebuilt out here  and 58 impala correct treadle vac brake set up


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

well i figure id finaly post some pics of my project. someday maby i can hang with you big ballers









but until then im still running out of gas.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Dec 11 2009, 08:49 PM~15955320
> *well i figure id finaly post some pics of my project. someday maby i can hang with you big ballers
> 
> 
> ...


YOU'RE ALREADY HANGING MAN.  YOUR EIGHT IS SICK JUST THE WAY IT SITS.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SPEAKING OF "BIG BALLERS"....... WHAT'S UP BIG RY?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Dec 11 2009, 08:49 PM~15955320
> *well i figure id finaly post some pics of my project. someday maby i can hang with you big ballers
> 
> 
> ...


Post more pics


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 11 2009, 11:09 PM~15955533
> *YOU'RE ALREADY HANGING MAN.   YOUR EIGHT IS SICK JUST THE WAY IT SITS.
> *


thank man means alot coming from one of the 58 gods on here. lol 

id post more pics but dont have any and cant take any cause im in iraq. will see if the homies can get some there the ones working on it for me while im gone. it doesnt look like much but everything drive train and suspension is rebuilt so its a really good driver.


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Dec 11 2009, 10:49 PM~15955320
> *well i figure id finaly post some pics of my project. someday maby i can hang with you big ballers
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Dec 11 2009, 08:49 PM~15955320
> *well i figure id finaly post some pics of my project. someday maby i can hang with you big ballers
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Dec 12 2009, 02:08 AM~15956101
> *thank man means alot coming from one of the 58 gods on here. lol
> 
> id post more pics but dont have any and cant take any cause im in iraq. will see if the homies can get some there the ones working on it for me while im gone. it doesnt look like much but everything drive train and suspension is rebuilt so its a really good driver.
> *


Take care out there!!!!

Any 58 Chevy is a good 58 chevy so take pride in having one and never be ashamed of it!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 11 2009, 10:10 PM~15955544
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: INVISIBLE EMPIRE
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

Alright everyone we need everyones help here!A good friend of our car club got his car stolen today!Many of you might know him,his name is Alex Ruiz.He is a member of Style Car Club,he had a clean 1958 chevy convertible blue in color!If anybody knows or hears anything about it PLEASE call Marcos at (909)240-7012!or E-Mail me at [email protected] Thanks for your help!Pass the word!It was Stolen out of the garage at about 11am in Rancho Cucamonga Ca.! $5000 REWARD


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Dec 11 2009, 08:49 PM~15955320
> *well i figure id finaly post some pics of my project. someday maby i can hang with you big ballers
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STYLECC61_@Dec 12 2009, 12:14 PM~15959836
> *Alright everyone we need everyones help here!A good friend of our car club got his car stolen today!Many of you might know him,his name is Alex Ruiz.He is a member of Style Car Club,he had a clean 1958 chevy convertible blue in color!If anybody knows or hears anything about it PLEASE call Marcos at (909)240-7012!or E-Mail me at [email protected] Thanks for your help!Pass the word!It was Stolen out of the garage at about 11am in Rancho Cucamonga Ca.! $5000 REWARD
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, thats fucked up


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala+Dec 12 2009, 04:49 AM~15957552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X58


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Damn, thats awul news man...check the ports!!!

TTT


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 12 2009, 01:29 PM~15959939
> *THAT'S ABSOLUTELY RIGHT MY FRIEND.
> :angry:  :angry:
> X58
> *


i hope they find it in one piece and unharmed!!Alex is good people!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat+Dec 12 2009, 01:03 PM~15960137-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT WAS TAKEN (2) DAYS AGO, THE MORE DAYS PASS BY, THE HARDER IT'LL BE TO FIND.


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STYLECC61_@Dec 12 2009, 02:14 PM~15959836
> *Alright everyone we need everyones help here!A good friend of our car club got his car stolen today!Many of you might know him,his name is Alex Ruiz.He is a member of Style Car Club,he had a clean 1958 chevy convertible blue in color!If anybody knows or hears anything about it PLEASE call Marcos at (909)240-7012!or E-Mail me at [email protected] Thanks for your help!Pass the word!It was Stolen out of the garage at about 11am in Rancho Cucamonga Ca.! $5000 REWARD
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn thats fucked up..hope homey had insurance. If they had balls enough to steal it out his garage, they most likely were prepared to go to work on it. Hope he gets his car back though.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 11 2009, 10:09 PM~15955533
> *YOU'RE ALREADY HANGING MAN.   YOUR EIGHT IS SICK JUST THE WAY IT SITS.
> *


i agree with my homie pete.. 58s are 58s know what im sayin.....


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 12 2009, 01:29 PM~15959939
> *THAT'S ABSOLUTELY RIGHT MY FRIEND.
> :angry:  :angry:
> X58
> *


that IS SO messed up.. i hate a thief!!!!! work for what ya got..thats the only way!!!!!i hope it returns!!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 815moto+Dec 12 2009, 02:42 PM~15960912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STYLECC61_@Dec 12 2009, 01:14 PM~15959836
> *Alright everyone we need everyones help here!A good friend of our car club got his car stolen today!Many of you might know him,his name is Alex Ruiz.He is a member of Style Car Club,he had a clean 1958 chevy convertible blue in color!If anybody knows or hears anything about it PLEASE call Marcos at (909)240-7012!or E-Mail me at [email protected] Thanks for your help!Pass the word!It was Stolen out of the garage at about 11am in Rancho Cucamonga Ca.! $5000 REWARD
> 
> 
> ...


THE 58 CONVERTIBLE COMMUNITY IS VERY TIGHT AND VERY EXCLUSIVE!! KARMAS A MOTHERFUCKER AND WILL BITE WHOEVER DID THIS BITCH MOVE IN THE ASS!!! NOTHING WORSE THAN A FUCKING THIEF!!! :angry:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 12 2009, 06:40 PM~15961754
> *THE 58 CONVERTIBLE COMMUNITY IS VERY TIGHT AND VERY EXCLUSIVE!! KARMAS A MOTHERFUCKER AND WILL BITE WHOEVER DID THIS BITCH MOVE IN THE ASS!!! NOTHING WORSE THAN A FUCKING THIEF!!! :angry:
> *


yeah the as awful news. i really hope it works out for your homie and these fuckers get what they deserved. and it dont matter about insurance. theres no way you could replace a 58 rag like that.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Dec 12 2009, 06:22 PM~15962042
> *yeah the as awful news. i really hope it works out for your homie and these fuckers get what they deserved. and it dont matter about insurance. theres no way you could replace a 58 rag like that.
> *


right on bro!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 12 2009, 04:40 PM~15961754
> *THE 58 CONVERTIBLE COMMUNITY IS VERY TIGHT AND VERY EXCLUSIVE!! KARMAS A MOTHERFUCKER AND WILL BITE WHOEVER DID THIS BITCH MOVE IN THE ASS!!! NOTHING WORSE THAN A FUCKING THIEF!!! :angry:
> *


 :guns:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67+Dec 12 2009, 12:49 AM~15955320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:angry:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

well i found some pics of my car just befor i got it when some of the work was getting done. nothing special jsut a few shots.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Dec 13 2009, 07:21 AM~15966544
> *well i found some pics of my car just befor i got it when some of the work was getting done. nothing special jsut a few shots.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey guys, I have a question. Im having a discussion with my buddy about 58 verts and were trying to figure ut the most rarest color combo. I say black(mainly because mine is :biggrin: ) and he says white. Whats the rarest or most disireable color combo?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> well i found some pics of my car just befor i got it when some of the work was getting done. nothing special jsut a few shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Dec 13 2009, 07:21 AM~15966544
> *well i found some pics of my car just befor i got it when some of the work was getting done. nothing special jsut a few shots.
> 
> 
> ...


I might take them big odd looking tires off your hands


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 11 2009, 07:01 PM~15954013
> *I still need a 58 posi or just the correct 58 P case ill have it rebuilt out here  and 58 impala correct treadle vac brake set up
> *


  anybody


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 13 2009, 08:02 PM~15970927
> * anybody
> *


im still checking on that rear end for ya.


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 13 2009, 08:02 PM~15970927
> * anybody
> *


I got an extra booster and master cylinder, but not an extra pedle setup.


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

2800.00 no trim


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Dec 13 2009, 04:17 PM~15969155
> *Hey guys, I have a question. Im having a discussion with my buddy about 58 verts and were trying to figure ut the most rarest color combo. I say black(mainly because mine is :biggrin: ) and he says white. Whats the rarest or most disireable color combo?
> *


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Dec 13 2009, 09:09 PM~15972449
> *
> *


i think the rarest color combo is the colonial cream (yellow) with the forest green interior and top sound ugly but looks bad ass


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Dec 14 2009, 12:50 AM~15972908
> *i think the rarest color combo is the colonial  cream (yellow) with the  forest green interior and  top  sound ugly  but looks bad ass
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Dec 13 2009, 09:57 PM~15972980
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> *


thats the one


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Dec 13 2009, 06:32 PM~15971241
> *im still checking on that rear end for ya.
> *


I talked to jesse tongiht he said GONE  and 815 let me know if you have the canister?


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Bigtony, Give this guy a hollar. He is on Chevytalk and his dad has a huge collection of NOS stuff. He might be able to help you get what you need.

http://www.chevytalk.org/fusionbb/showuser.php?uid/61212/

Good hunting


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Dec 14 2009, 04:27 AM~15975153
> *Bigtony, Give this guy a hollar. He is on Chevytalk and his dad has a huge collection of NOS stuff. He might be able to help you get what you need.
> 
> http://www.chevytalk.org/fusionbb/showuser.php?uid/61212/
> ...


  thanks


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Dec 13 2009, 02:17 PM~15969155
> *Hey guys, I have a question. Im having a discussion with my buddy about 58 verts and were trying to figure ut the most rarest color combo. I say black(mainly because mine is :biggrin: ) and he says white. Whats the rarest or most disireable color combo?
> *


COLONIAL CREAM/GREEN INTERIOR IS THE RAREST, BUT ITS ALWAYS BEST TO GO OFF THE TRIM TAG IF YOU'RE CHOOSING COLORS FOR YOUR CAR, BUT THAT'S JUST ME.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Dec 13 2009, 02:17 PM~15969155
> *Hey guys, I have a question. Im having a discussion with my buddy about 58 verts and were trying to figure ut the most rarest color combo. I say black(mainly because mine is :biggrin: ) and he says white. Whats the rarest or most disireable color combo?
> *


You got a 58 RAG thats rare enough in my book. Your buddy too. Black and red (for the hotrodders) are probably the most "popular" colors. Popular/rare/desirable are 3 totally different things. At the end I think its all about personal preference, and if you're lucky enough to find the one you like then thats all the better... :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection+Dec 13 2009, 08:50 PM~15972908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im with you on the Tag!!

I also read an article where a guy bought an factory Panama Yellow Impala (corvette color) in 58 because he liked the vette's color better... that would be THE rarest unless there is another documented one.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: locorider, xavierthexman, *INVISIBLE EMPIRE*, crazymexicano101, *BIG PAGE*

We surrounded by giants! 
what up BIG RY, 
What up BIG PAGE :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 14 2009, 04:53 PM~15980107
> *You got a 58 RAG thats rare enough in my book.  Your buddy too.  Black and red (for the hotrodders) are probably the most "popular" colors.  Popular/rare/desirable are 3 totally different things.  At the end I think its all about personal preference, and if you're lucky enough to find the one you like then thats all the better... :cheesy:
> I got one of those too  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


LOCOBALLER, YOU AND ANDY GOT IT CORNERED!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Dec 13 2009, 09:50 PM~15972908
> *i think the rarest color combo is the colonial  cream (yellow) with the  forest green interior and  top  sound ugly  but looks bad ass
> *


totally agree with john, i seen one several years back at carlisle and it was sick!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 14 2009, 09:38 PM~15981157
> *totally agree with john, i seen one several years back at carlisle and it was sick!!!
> *


I see your ol' 61 rag is on eBay for sale Johnny. I think you should take custody of her! :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 14 2009, 06:45 PM~15981246
> *I see your ol' 61 rag is on eBay for sale Johnny.  I think you should take custody of her!  :biggrin:
> *


u know seth i have thought about........would love to have her back!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 14 2009, 05:06 PM~15980220
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: locorider, xavierthexman, INVISIBLE EMPIRE, crazymexicano101, BIG PAGE
> 
> ...


WHATS UP SAM?? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 14 2009, 06:06 PM~15980220
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: locorider, xavierthexman, INVISIBLE EMPIRE, crazymexicano101, BIG PAGE
> 
> ...


whats up player what it doo


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 13 2009, 11:50 PM~15973722
> *I talked to jesse tongiht he said GONE  and 815 let me know if you have the canister?
> *


No extra canister. I know a dude that might have it. dude up in appleton wi.


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Dec 15 2009, 08:29 AM~15986809
> *
> *


lookin good jim


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Bro


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey guys Ii have a set of 1958 Impala cruiser skirts also I will be posting up here if your looking for a set hit me back give me a email [email protected] call me 805-409-5330


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Dec 15 2009, 09:29 AM~15986809
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Dec 15 2009, 08:29 AM~15986809
> *
> *


'58 looks clean Jimmy!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks David


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *jimdog*, TURTLE 62




I SEE YOU CREEPING HOMIE.  :biggrin: AND TURTLE, YOU READY TO SELL ME YOU 58 TURTLE? :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 16 2009, 01:31 AM~15995021
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: jimdog, TURTLE 62
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 16 2009, 05:57 AM~15996909
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: WHAT DO YOU WANT?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

GATES!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 15 2009, 10:31 PM~15995021
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: jimdog, TURTLE 62
> 
> ...


is not ready for you yet I let you know! 
naaa thinking about it you got to much already :angry: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

just picked up some nos cloth inserts , anybody need any :biggrin: 
























still very soft and would look great in a black , white , teal , or whatever color you want :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

oh yea its on a roll and i have approx 4 yards will double check


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 16 2009, 09:43 PM~16002592
> *oh yea its on a roll and i have approx 4 yards will double check
> *


That's some sweet sheet mang!


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 16 2009, 06:39 PM~16002530
> *just picked up some nos cloth inserts , anybody need any  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 17 2009, 03:44 PM~16011925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect Score has to be the baddest 58 ive seen.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 16 2009, 11:10 AM~15997184
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  WHAT DO YOU WANT?
> *


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

A question for all you '58 ballers out there: Did the '58 come out with a padded dash. I have a dash speaker grill that has longer tabs than the normal grill. when the grill is placed on the dash it doesn't sit flush with the dash its raised. The grill does not look like it has ever been modified. If you guys want I can post pictures of the two. Anybody know anything about a padded dash? I'm curious.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dylopez_@Dec 17 2009, 05:55 PM~16013993
> *A question for all you '58 ballers out there: Did the '58 come out with a padded dash. I have a dash speaker grill that has longer tabs than the normal grill. when the grill is placed on the dash it doesn't sit flush with the dash its raised. The grill does not look like it has ever been modified. If you guys want I can post pictures of the two. Anybody know anything about a padded dash? I'm curious.
> *


YES, IT WAS AN OPTION.


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 17 2009, 07:00 PM~16014033
> *YES, IT WAS AN OPTION.
> *



Thanks man!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 17 2009, 07:00 PM~16014033
> *YES, IT WAS AN OPTION.
> *


GATES HAS 2 AT HIS ESTATE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 17 2009, 06:00 PM~16014033
> *YES, IT WAS AN OPTION.
> *



Mine is padded :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 17 2009, 07:32 PM~16014332
> *Mine is padded  :biggrin:
> *


OF COURSE IT IS!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dylopez_@Dec 17 2009, 05:55 PM~16013993
> *A question for all you '58 ballers out there: Did the '58 come out with a padded dash. I have a dash speaker grill that has longer tabs than the normal grill. when the grill is placed on the dash it doesn't sit flush with the dash its raised. The grill does not look like it has ever been modified. If you guys want I can post pictures of the two. Anybody know anything about a padded dash? I'm curious.
> *


Yup, The longer tab grills are to be used with the padded dashes.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 17 2009, 07:15 PM~16014853
> *OF COURSE IT IS!!!   :biggrin:
> *



LMAO... I guess that did sound a little snooty  I meant it like... yes I know for sure they made them; my bad :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 16 2009, 05:39 PM~16002530
> *just picked up some nos cloth inserts , anybody need any  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


How much $ are you asking for it?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 17 2009, 10:00 PM~16014033
> *YES, IT WAS AN OPTION.
> *


Send me my 58 rag for xmas puto! :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Dec 18 2009, 05:12 AM~16017891
> *How much $ are you asking for it?
> *


make me an offer , i had 2 offers so far , just havnt been triger happy to sell to the first offers


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 18 2009, 12:16 PM~16021170
> *make me an offer , i had 2 offers so far , just havnt been triger happy to sell to the first offers
> *


I don't know what it's worth maybe someone else can chime in. I know hardtop material isn't bringing as much as convertible material is.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Dec 18 2009, 05:35 PM~16023907
> *I don't know what it's worth maybe someone else can chime in. I know hardtop material isn't bringing as much as convertible material is.
> *


YOU KNOW THE SAYING.......... "IF THE TOP GOES DOWN, THE PRICE GOES UP."


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 17 2009, 09:03 PM~16015509
> *LMAO... I guess that did sound a little snooty    I meant it like... yes I know for sure they made them; my bad  :biggrin:
> *


NOT AT ALL BROTHER!!! I JUST KNOW HOW YOU DO IT!!!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> San Berdo


[/quote]

:uh: MAN SEEING CRUISER SKIRTS INSTALLED LIKE THIS DRIVES ME CRAZY!!! :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 19 2009, 12:13 AM~16026167
> *
> 
> :uh: MAN SEEING CRUISER SKIRTS INSTALLED LIKE THIS DRIVES ME CRAZY!!! :uh:
> *


please inform this youngin what do you mean..


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 18 2009, 11:22 PM~16026680
> *please inform this youngin what do you mean..
> *


IF YOU COMPARE MY SKIRTS TO THE WHITE CARS SKIRTS YOU WILL SEE THAT THE SKIRTS ON THE WHITE CAR ARE POINTING UPWARD IN THE FRONT BY THE "PITCHFORKS" , I SEE ALLOT OF 58's WITH CRUISES THAT ARE INSTALLED LIKE THAT AND IT BUGGS ME SOOOOOOO BAD, I LIKE FOR THEM TO BE SOMEWHAT LEVEL OR STRAIGHT, THIS IS JUST MY OPINION AND PREFERENCE, NO DIS TO ANYONE.


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 19 2009, 12:53 AM~16026874
> *IF YOU COMPARE MY SKIRTS TO THE WHITE CARS SKIRTS YOU WILL SEE THAT THE SKIRTS ON THE WHITE CAR ARE POINTING UPWARD IN THE FRONT BY THE "PITCHFORKS" , I SEE ALLOT OF 58's WITH CRUISES THAT ARE INSTALLED LIKE THAT AND IT BUGGS ME SOOOOOOO BAD, I LIKE FOR THEM TO BE SOMEWHAT LEVEL OR STRAIGHT, THIS IS JUST MY OPINION AND PREFERENCE, NO DIS TO ANYONE.
> 
> 
> ...



I agree! :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dylopez_@Dec 19 2009, 07:40 AM~16028052
> *I agree!  :biggrin:
> *


me too


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

:uh: MAN SEEING CRUISER SKIRTS INSTALLED LIKE THIS DRIVES ME CRAZY!!! :uh:
[/quote]
not everyone is baller status like you mr. GATES , we dont have a gang of midgets maintaining our cars , we have to do it our selves :uh: :uh: :uh: 

































:biggrin: :biggrin: but i do agree with you there mr. GATES , been hearing the weather in cali is drop top weather , shit im ready to get back out there its 32 degrees here with 6 inches of snow


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and * locorider*
:biggrin: whats up hess , how you been :h5: :wave:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 19 2009, 09:47 AM~16028819
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and  locorider
> :biggrin:  whats up hess , how you been :h5:  :wave:
> *


nothing much hess, what up with you :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

FIFTYH8er CREW


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 19 2009, 09:23 AM~16028283
> *me too
> 
> 
> ...


STRAIGHT CRUISERS AND PADDED DASH!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> :uh: MAN SEEING CRUISER SKIRTS INSTALLED LIKE THIS DRIVES ME CRAZY!!! :uh:


not everyone is baller status like you mr. GATES , we dont have a gang of midgets maintaining our cars , we have to do it our selves :uh: :uh: :uh: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: but i do agree with you there mr. GATES , been hearing the weather in cali is drop top weather , shit im ready to get back out there its 32 degrees here with 6 inches of snow
[/quote]
THE PETE "MIDGET FLEET" GATES MAINTNENCE CREW!!!( 58 RAGS STRAIGHT CRUISER SKIRTS ONLY!!)


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *ACE RAG SS*


:uh: :uh:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

one of my 58 rags covered with tha white powder ,


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 19 2009, 01:53 AM~16026874
> *IF YOU COMPARE MY SKIRTS TO THE WHITE CARS SKIRTS YOU WILL SEE THAT THE SKIRTS ON THE WHITE CAR ARE POINTING UPWARD IN THE FRONT BY THE "PITCHFORKS" , I SEE ALLOT OF 58's WITH CRUISES THAT ARE INSTALLED LIKE THAT AND IT BUGGS ME SOOOOOOO BAD, I LIKE FOR THEM TO BE SOMEWHAT LEVEL OR STRAIGHT, THIS IS JUST MY OPINION AND PREFERENCE, NO DIS TO ANYONE.
> 
> 
> ...


i see


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 19 2009, 10:19 AM~16029010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! I HATE SNOW MAN :angry: ITS NOT ALL THAT NICE OVER HERE RIGHT NOW, I HAVEN'T DRIVEN MY CAR IN ABOUT A MONTH. :angry:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 19 2009, 10:05 AM~16028922
> *STRAIGHT CRUISERS AND PADDED DASH!! :biggrin:
> *


Dont forget the Padded Pockets :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

[/quote]
THE PETE "*MIDGET FLEET*" GATES MAINTNENCE CREW!!!( 58 RAGS STRAIGHT CRUISER SKIRTS ONLY!!) 
[/quote]

That automatically disqualifies you as an official crew _Midget_ member :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 19 2009, 12:08 PM~16029304
> *Dont forget the Padded Pockets :biggrin:
> *


X-TRA THICK PADDING IN THIS CASE!! :h5:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

THE PETE "*MIDGET FLEET*" GATES MAINTNENCE CREW!!!( 58 RAGS STRAIGHT CRUISER SKIRTS ONLY!!) 
[/quote]

That automatically disqualifies you as an official crew _Midget_ member :biggrin:
[/quote]
WITHOUT A DOUBT!!


----------



## ACE RAG SS (Feb 13, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 19 2009, 12:09 PM~16029697
> *WITHOUT A DOUBT!!
> *


Its cool, I got you. You are a lifetime FIFTYH8R crew member now :biggrin: you can be the Sgt. of Arms :0


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 19 2009, 03:53 AM~16026874
> *IF YOU COMPARE MY SKIRTS TO THE WHITE CARS SKIRTS YOU WILL SEE THAT THE SKIRTS ON THE WHITE CAR ARE POINTING UPWARD IN THE FRONT BY THE "PITCHFORKS" , I SEE ALLOT OF 58's WITH CRUISES THAT ARE INSTALLED LIKE THAT AND IT BUGGS ME SOOOOOOO BAD, I LIKE FOR THEM TO BE SOMEWHAT LEVEL OR STRAIGHT, THIS IS JUST MY OPINION AND PREFERENCE, NO DIS TO ANYONE.
> 
> 
> ...



Are those skirts made by someone else or maybe they are Glass skirts? I do see the difference but looking at the lower edge they both seem to be installed at the same point on the rockers.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 19 2009, 11:19 AM~16029010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


david i dont think that snow is hurting that car anymore then it already is!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 19 2009, 10:35 AM~16029099
> *DAMN!!! I HATE SNOW MAN  :angry: ITS NOT ALL THAT NICE OVER HERE RIGHT NOW, I HAVEN'T DRIVEN MY CAR IN ABOUT A MONTH.  :angry:
> *


It was GREAT here today... a good day for a roll with the top down  Toy drive with Dukes.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 19 2009, 06:01 PM~16031886
> *It was GREAT here today...  a good day for a roll with the top down    Toy drive with Dukes.
> 
> 
> ...


its the worste day here with 6-12 ins of snow


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

:uh: MAN SEEING CRUISER SKIRTS INSTALLED LIKE THIS DRIVES ME CRAZY!!! :uh:
[/quote]
what !!! i like mine up far enough to see all the rocker moulding....lol lol lol 
im with ya.... i MADE mine fit down very close to the bottom of the rockers...like pete did... he's tha man!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 19 2009, 01:51 PM~16030075
> *Its cool, I got you.  You are a lifetime FIFTYH8R crew member now :biggrin:  you can be the Sgt. of Arms  :0
> *


 :h5:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 19 2009, 05:34 PM~16030819
> *david i dont think that snow is hurting that car anymore then it already is!! :biggrin:
> *


im bringing it back , BEDROCK style :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 19 2009, 11:35 AM~16029099
> *DAMN!!! I HATE SNOW MAN  :angry: ITS NOT ALL THAT NICE OVER HERE RIGHT NOW, I HAVEN'T DRIVEN MY CAR IN ABOUT A MONTH.  :angry:
> *


yep weather isn really nice latley


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 22 2006, 09:42 AM~5472871
> *no love for the 58's
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: DAMN ALLWAYS LIKED THIS ONE.......  :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 19 2009, 10:29 PM~16034653
> *im bringing it back , BEDROCK style  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: did you ever go check that 58 rag out you told me about down the road from you?


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 19 2009, 06:01 PM~16031886
> *It was GREAT here today...  a good day for a roll with the top down    Toy drive with Dukes.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

ttt for the 58s


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Dec 18 2009, 02:12 AM~16017891
> *How much $ are you asking for it?
> *


Can you get green, and how much.


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

NICE 58'S. ANYONE KNOW IF ANYONE IS REPOP'N METAL CRUISERS, R THEY ANY GOOD, HOW MUCH? PM ME THANKS BENNY  
IV'E GOT MY PROJECT GOING.


----------



## thee monte carlo (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Nov 26 2009, 05:33 PM~15792414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

Here go the Before and After Pics. Of Marks 58 from TRAFFIC.. Hope you all enjoy the previews...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 21 2009, 06:25 PM~16051795
> *Here go the Before and After Pics. Of Marks 58 from TRAFFIC.. Hope you all enjoy the previews...
> 
> 
> ...


dayum


----------



## LOUIE A 62 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 21 2009, 07:25 PM~16051795
> *Here go the Before and After Pics. Of Marks 58 from TRAFFIC.. Hope you all enjoy the previews...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

:cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

perfection,perfected.


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 21 2009, 07:25 PM~16051795
> *Here go the Before and After Pics. Of Marks 58 from TRAFFIC.. Hope you all enjoy the previews...
> 
> 
> ...


CHINGAO! BAD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 21 2009, 06:25 PM~16051795
> *Here go the Before and After Pics. Of Marks 58 from TRAFFIC.. Hope you all enjoy the previews...
> 
> 
> ...


Looked sick before but the after is bad fucking ass


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 21 2009, 11:35 PM~16055157
> *Looked sick before but the after is bad fucking ass
> *


X2


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 21 2009, 07:25 PM~16051795
> *Here go the Before and After Pics. Of Marks 58 from TRAFFIC.. Hope you all enjoy the previews...
> 
> 
> ...


damn nice.


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Dec 22 2009, 09:38 AM~16056957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

:biggrin: lookin good!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Dec 21 2009, 07:39 PM~16051918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the Righteous Comments.. Greatly appreciate the feed back..


----------



## ImpalaGhost (Jun 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Dec 22 2009, 09:38 AM~16056957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 21 2009, 07:25 PM~16051795
> *Here go the Before and After Pics. Of Marks 58 from TRAFFIC.. Hope you all enjoy the previews...
> 
> 
> ...


does anyone know what color grey that is what car it came off of?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 29 2009, 08:04 PM~15816972
> *Well, I finally got the 58 back from Bowtie and it looks ridiculous.  The bottom was nasty with over 50 years of road grime and dirt.  :biggrin:  They ripped out all the suspension front and back blasted them and powder coated everything.  The pretty much rebuilt or replaced everything.  All new bushings ball joints, shocks, gas tank, exhaust, new brake, PS and fuel lines.  They scraped all the old shitty thick  undercoating off and replaced it with a thin layer of new undercoating.  They detailed the inner fenders and painted them gloss black.  The inside of the trunk sides were covered with that undercoating crap so they scraped that down to metal and painted it the color of the car. They also put in new carpet and added some seat belts so I can take the kids with me. They fixed a couple scratches and had them installed an autronic eye.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


How long and wide is yourlift??? or make and model so i can look it up online?


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 22 2009, 08:50 PM~16063355
> *How long and wide is yourlift??? or make and model so i can look it up online?
> *


oh oh another baller! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 22 2009, 07:50 PM~16063355
> *How long and wide is yourlift??? or make and model so i can look it up online?
> *


PM sent


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Dec 23 2009, 11:09 AM~16068532
> *oh oh another baller! :0  :0  :0
> *


I already have 2 post(old pic) but trying to configure some stackers in a new shop eventually


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Dec 23 2009, 09:26 PM~16074345
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dayum Dave, I want to see this one on the road. When will you bust her out?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 24 2009, 01:55 AM~16074640
> *dayum Dave,  I want to see this one on the road.  When will you bust her out?
> *


More like a Museum.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Dec 23 2009, 09:26 PM~16074345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Turboglide  bolt directly to the motor no spacer plate like on powerslide huh?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Dec 22 2009, 06:26 PM~16061849
> *does anyone know what color grey that is what car it came off of?
> *


I believe the color is from a modern chrysler?? Not 100% on that though..


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 23 2009, 10:55 PM~16074640
> *dayum Dave,  I want to see this one on the road.  When will you bust her out?
> *


we're tryin to have her ready for Jan swap meet..but not sure..
still have to do the top,exhaust and some interior items..got the Levelair working tight though :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Dec 24 2009, 12:02 PM~16079445
> *we're tryin to have her ready for Jan swap meet..but not sure..
> still have to do the top,exhaust and some interior items..got the Levelair working tight though :biggrin:
> 
> ...



can't wait to see it


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Dec 24 2009, 02:02 PM~16079445
> *we're tryin to have her ready for Jan swap meet..but not sure..
> still have to do the top,exhaust and some interior items..got the Levelair working tight though :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 wil you posy pics of the air ride coompressor and leveling vales? building a setup for a cadi using factory compressor


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TRIMMED, LOUVERED, STARRED, SCUFFED AND PORTED.........

GOD I LOVE THE WAY 58 SKIRTS LOOK, COME GET THEM HESS. :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 25 2009, 12:51 AM~16084480
> *TRIMMED, LOUVERED, STARRED, SCUFFED AND PORTED.........
> 
> GOD I LOVE THE WAY 58 SKIRTS LOOK, COME GET THEM HESS. :biggrin:
> ...


sweet :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 25 2009, 02:51 AM~16084480
> *TRIMMED, LOUVERED, STARRED, SCUFFED AND PORTED.........
> 
> GOD I LOVE THE WAY 58 SKIRTS LOOK, COME GET THEM HESS. :biggrin:
> ...


How much shipped?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 24 2009, 11:51 PM~16084480
> *TRIMMED, LOUVERED, STARRED, SCUFFED AND PORTED.........
> 
> GOD I LOVE THE WAY 58 SKIRTS LOOK, COME GET THEM HESS. :biggrin:
> ...


GATES!!!! THAT WOULD BE A GREAT CHRISTMAS GIFT, YOU KNOW MY ADDY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy+Dec 25 2009, 12:16 AM~16085106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Ok 58r's i got all my other windshield trim off no problem but there 2 are acting like the ex wife i dont want to bent them or fuck them up and i dont see any screws holding them in other then one on ea outer side of the lowers so do i need to cut the gasket to get them out? if i do so be it just wanted to know before i went a head and did it


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 25 2009, 06:49 PM~16089705
> *Ok 58r's i got all my other windshield trim off no problem but there 2 are acting like the ex wife i dont want to bent them or fuck them up and i dont see any screws holding them in other then one on ea outer side of the lowers so do i need to cut the gasket to get them out? if i do so be it just wanted to know before i went a head and did it
> 
> 
> ...


damn tony looks like you got that shit in your kitchen lol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 25 2009, 06:06 PM~16089809
> *damn tony looks like you got that shit in your kitchen lol
> *


LOL naw


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 25 2009, 06:49 PM~16089705
> *Ok 58r's i got all my other windshield trim off no problem but there 2 are acting like the ex wife i dont want to bent them or fuck them up and i dont see any screws holding them in other then one on ea outer side of the lowers so do i need to cut the gasket to get them out? if i do so be it just wanted to know before i went a head and did it
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir cut the rubber, they go in with the windshield, not easy at all!!!!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 24 2009, 11:51 PM~16084480
> *TRIMMED, LOUVERED, STARRED, SCUFFED AND PORTED.........
> 
> GOD I LOVE THE WAY 58 SKIRTS LOOK, COME GET THEM HESS. :biggrin:
> ...


sweet homie......


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 24 2009, 10:51 PM~16084480
> *TRIMMED, LOUVERED, STARRED, SCUFFED AND PORTED.........
> 
> GOD I LOVE THE WAY 58 SKIRTS LOOK, COME GET THEM HESS. :biggrin:
> ...


THESE BAD BOYS FOR SALE? HOW MUCH?


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 25 2009, 05:49 PM~16089705
> *Ok 58r's i got all my other windshield trim off no problem but there 2 are acting like the ex wife i dont want to bent them or fuck them up and i dont see any screws holding them in other then one on ea outer side of the lowers so do i need to cut the gasket to get them out? if i do so be it just wanted to know before i went a head and did it
> 
> 
> ...


ON THE HARD TOP THEY HAVE CLIPS WITH NUTS FROM THE INSIDE. LOOK FOR THEM THROUGH THE HOLES IN THE INSIDE RAILS. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61+Dec 25 2009, 07:53 PM~16090467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT FOR SALE, SORRY.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 25 2009, 07:52 PM~16090455
> *yes sir cut the rubber, they go in with the windshield, not easy at all!!!!!!
> *


Thats was an understatement lol i cut the gasket still was fighting me i even broke the windhiled aprt in a few spot pushing on it then i figured let me rip the gasket out from the INSIDE and the windsheild almost flewout on its own LOL


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 27 2009, 01:02 PM~16101846
> *Thats was an understatement lol i cut the gasket still was fighting me i even broke the windhiled aprt in a few spot pushing on it then i figured let me rip the gasket out from the INSIDE and the windsheild almost flewout on its own LOL
> *


yeah i had alot of fun installing mine back in, i had my wife helping me ..it was fun.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 27 2009, 05:05 PM~16104049
> *yeah i had alot of fun installing mine back in, i had my wife helping me ..it was fun.... :biggrin:
> *


Any luck on that car i hit you up about??


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 27 2009, 07:30 PM~16104894
> *Any luck on that car i hit you up about??
> *


nope i keep getting the same story every time i see his pops....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 28 2009, 05:05 PM~16114038
> *nope i keep getting the same story every time i see his pops....
> *


REGULATORS MOUNT UP LOL


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

ANY OF YOU 58'S INTERESTED IN THIS I BOUGHT IT OFF SOMEBODY ON HERE when i was going to put some chrome on my car it needs a good polish and i guess form sitting in my garage it got some rust build up down in the crease there so if your interested make me an offer if nto ill hang it ont he wall lol


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

What up guys I have the 58 cruiser skirts still up for grab's have one nice clean molding for pass side need driver side molding still will take offer let me no if any one need's them PM me


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Dec 29 2009, 09:36 PM~16129044
> *What up guys I have the 58 cruiser skirts still up for grab's have one nice clean molding for pass side need driver side molding still will take offer let me no if any one need's them PM me
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Sup Pete


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Dec 30 2009, 10:44 PM~16141810
> *Sup Pete
> *


WHAT'S UP BIG HOMIE? I MIGHT HAVE TO SCOOP THESE OFF YOU ALSO MAN, THIS TIME NO TRIM IN THE DEAL. :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO THE ENTIRE 58 CREW AND BALLERS!!!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 31 2009, 07:15 PM~16149650
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR TO THE ENTIRE 58 CREW AND BALLERS!!!!!
> *


YEAH HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL YOU BALLERS, THAT INCLUDES YOU BIG RY.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 2 2010, 09:38 AM~16160546
> *YEAH HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL YOU BALLERS, THAT INCLUDES YOU BIG RY.
> *


im not a baller, so i know i wasnt included :biggrin: happy new yr pete


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 2 2010, 08:54 AM~16160604
> *im not a baller, so i know i wasnt included :biggrin: happy new yr pete
> *


HAPPY NEW BRO.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I MADE A LITTLE SOMETHING TODAY, TEMPORARY CLARION, ALPINE COMING SOON......


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 2 2010, 05:23 PM~16163132
> *I MADE A LITTLE SOMETHING TODAY, TEMPORARY CLARION, ALPINE COMING SOON......
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

does anyone know who is making cruiser skirt chrome moldings?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 2 2010, 03:23 PM~16163132
> *I MADE A LITTLE SOMETHING TODAY, TEMPORARY CLARION, ALPINE COMING SOON......
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good go old school with an alpine EQ too... I forgot about the pics for you. I'll try and grab some today. Wait till you c what I got for the 58  REAL, real rare accessory.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 2 2010, 04:23 PM~16163132
> *I MADE A LITTLE SOMETHING TODAY, TEMPORARY CLARION, ALPINE COMING SOON......
> 
> 
> ...


GATES FABRICATE!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Jan 3 2010, 09:20 AM~16168502
> *does anyone know who is making cruiser skirt chrome moldings?
> *


:dunno: but hit up lastminutecustoms they will get you a set they got vouges on here a set

lastminutecustoms.com


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy+Jan 2 2010, 09:30 PM~16166381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS BORED, HAHA.... WHAT'S UP BIG RY?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

OG 58 power seat complete with seat trim and OG switch all in perfect condition. Try to find one of these bitches :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Pete I took a few but I have to put the top us and remove the liner to see the subs and amps. If you really want me to let me know. /but this will give you a flavor. Iy hits really hard and sounds great even at 75 with the top down. I have the two 6x9's in the vents and two others in the dash and the rear seat. Two 12's in the trunk all old school RF stuff. I do also have a capacitor, but I'm not sure if it really makes a difference. I can tell you it sounds real crisp and bass can be heard from a block away. Just ask my neighbors :biggrin: Pics comin










































This is what you need :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Jan 3 2010, 12:30 PM~16170457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T GO THREW ANY TROUBLE MIKE, I JUST NEED SOME TRUNK SHOTS AND DETAILS, I KNOW BOWTIE DOES SOME AWESOME WORK, SO I THOUGHT I'DE EXAMINE YOUR SETUP, THANK YOU SIR, ITS GREATLY APPRECIATED.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 3 2010, 04:30 PM~16170457
> *OG 58 power seat complete with seat trim and OG switch all in perfect condition.  Try to find one of these bitches  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 3 2010, 01:32 PM~16170978
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 58 POWER SEAT IS BEYOND "KEEPING IT REAL"........ THEY DON'T COMPARE.


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 3 2010, 01:48 PM~16170598
> *Pete I took a few but I have to put the top us and remove the liner to see the subs and amps.  If you really want me to let me know.  /but this will give you a flavor.  Iy hits really hard and sounds great even at 75 with the top down.  I have the two 6x9's in the vents and two others in the dash and the rear seat.  Two 12's in the trunk all old school RF stuff.  I do also have a capacitor, but I'm not sure if it really makes a difference.  I can tell you it sounds real crisp and bass can be heard from a block away.  Just ask my neighbors  :biggrin:  Pics comin
> 
> 
> ...



Does it rattle at all? On my 59 it rattled alot.


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 19 2009, 12:53 AM~16026874
> *IF YOU COMPARE MY SKIRTS TO THE WHITE CARS SKIRTS YOU WILL SEE THAT THE SKIRTS ON THE WHITE CAR ARE POINTING UPWARD IN THE FRONT BY THE "PITCHFORKS" , I SEE ALLOT OF 58's WITH CRUISES THAT ARE INSTALLED LIKE THAT AND IT BUGGS ME SOOOOOOO BAD, I LIKE FOR THEM TO BE SOMEWHAT LEVEL OR STRAIGHT, THIS IS JUST MY OPINION AND PREFERENCE, NO DIS TO ANYONE.
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you Pete it has to line up with bottoms of bumper and rockers________ :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Jan 3 2010, 04:49 PM~16172566
> *I agree with you Pete it has to line up with bottoms of bumper and rockers________ :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR, MINE ARE AS LOW AS I CAN GET THEM, IF I GOT ANY LOWER THE WHEEL WELL OPENING WILL SHOW......

POST SOME PICS OF YOUR EIGHT BRO.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 3 2010, 01:30 PM~16170457
> *OG 58 power seat complete with seat trim and OG switch all in perfect condition.  Try to find one of these bitches  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CAN YOU SAY "COME UP OF 2010 ALREADY" :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Jan 3 2010, 04:18 PM~16172272
> *Does it rattle at all? On my 59 it rattled alot.
> *



It does rattle a little but not bad at all my trim and other parts are real tight on the car. My 68 rattled like a damn can of marbles :uh:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

T

T

T


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 2 2010, 08:38 AM~16160546
> *YEAH HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL YOU BALLERS, THAT INCLUDES YOU BIG RY.
> *


Happy New Year Pete Sta. Hope this year is as fruitful, lucrative, and profitable as the past years for you. 
:yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 3 2010, 12:30 PM~16170457
> *OG 58 power seat complete with seat trim and OG switch all in perfect condition.  Try to find one of these bitches  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 4 2010, 12:10 PM~16180021
> *Happy New Year Pete Sta. Hope this year is as fruitful, lucrative, and profitable as the past years for you.
> :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


AS SARCASTIC AS YOU WERE IN THAT POST I'M STILL GONNA SAY "THANK YOU. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 3 2010, 08:05 PM~16172105
> *:uh: 58 POWER SEAT IS BEYOND "KEEPING IT REAL"........ THEY DON'T COMPARE.
> *


The funny thing is, you hadn't stepped up yet and bought one for yours!!!! Get this unit off my shelf already!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 4 2010, 05:24 PM~16183163
> *The funny thing is, you hadn't stepped up yet and bought one for yours!!!! Get this unit off my shelf already!!!!!!!!!
> *


I talk to him this morning, he is working on a package deal, so he can have front and rear power seats. :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Jan 2 2010, 06:23 PM~16163132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so i guess when i sold the one i had to my buddy in cali last year for his 8 rag for 800 bucks , i guess he got a good deal , , , , , , , , , , , looks very nice mike


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 4 2010, 06:15 PM~16183882
> *so i guess when i sold the one i had to my buddy in cali last year for his 8 rag for 800 bucks , i guess he got a good deal  , , , , , , , , , , , looks very nice mike
> *


 :0 you gave it away! but if he was a buddy that was cool of you


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Jan 3 2010, 12:30 PM~16170457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 4 2010, 06:35 PM~16183339
> *I talk to him this morning, he is working on a package deal, so he can have front and rear power seats.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 4 2010, 09:29 PM~16184089
> *:0  you gave it away!  but if he was a buddy that was cool of you
> *


yea he has done quite a bit of buisness with me , he bought my 58 level air wagon also :0 and nos cruise controls , nos 58 mats , he buys tons of hard to find parts


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 4 2010, 06:55 PM~16184483
> *yea he has done quite a bit of buisness with me , he bought my 58 level air wagon also  :0  and nos cruise controls , nos 58 mats , he buys tons of hard to find parts
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:wave: HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE FIVE EIGHT CREW....


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 4 2010, 05:24 PM~16183163
> *The funny thing is, you hadn't stepped up yet and bought one for yours!!!! Get this unit off my shelf already!!!!!!!!!
> *


How much $ are you asking for it?


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 19 2009, 12:19 PM~16029010
> *
> 
> 
> ...



IF YOU NEED A VERT POST FOR THIS LET ME KNOW, HAVE AN EXTRA ONE


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 4 2010, 05:24 PM~16183163
> *The funny thing is, you hadn't stepped up yet and bought one for yours!!!! Get this unit off my shelf already!!!!!!!!!
> *


Pm'd let me know whats up?????


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 5 2010, 05:10 PM~16194499
> *Pm'd let me know whats up?????
> *


SOLD!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 4 2010, 06:15 PM~16183882
> *pete you should let me help you out with this , man if you would take that radio out and send me the car i will take that piece of junk off your hands for you so you dont have to worry bout gettin down anymore  :biggrin:  looks good
> 
> 
> *



I KNEW I COULD COUNT ON YOU TO BE A FRIEND DAVID :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 5 2010, 05:16 PM~16194576
> *SOLD!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  nice let me know if you come across another one or if u find me that ac condesnor too please


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 5 2010, 08:36 PM~16197754
> * nice let me know if you come across another one or if u find me that ac condesnor too please
> *


 I can't believe there was another 58 power seat set up 4 sale. Man I looked for a LONG time and this was the first I came across. I'll keep my eyes open 4 ya 2.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 5 2010, 09:00 PM~16198096
> *I can't believe there was another 58 power seat set up 4 sale.  Man I looked for a LONG time and this was the first I came across.  I'll keep my eyes open 4 ya 2.
> *


Coo thanks man i wasn't gunna get one but you baller's are doing it so i gotto keep up


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

T T T


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jan 6 2010, 01:26 PM~16203737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD DAVE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jan 6 2010, 01:26 PM~16203737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow. Nice.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jan 6 2010, 01:26 PM~16203737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 omg :0


----------



## ACE RAG SS (Feb 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

the way there supposed to look,those skirts make those cars even more beautiful


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jan 6 2010, 12:26 PM~16203737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh damn u did the 3rd star too  I been thinkin about adding another to mine too. You don't miss a trick Dave :biggrin:


----------



## alaska (Dec 7, 2007)

trailmaster for sale $4600


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 6 2010, 10:13 PM~16208165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEXXXY ASS SKIRT :wow: :wow:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 6 2010, 08:51 PM~16209666
> *Oh damn u did the 3rd star too    I been thinkin about adding another to mine too.  You don't miss a trick Dave  :biggrin:
> *


YUP LOOKS SICK, I LIKE THE (2) STAR LOOKS THOUGH.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 7 2010, 09:47 AM~16212429
> *YUP LOOKS SICK, I LIKE THE (2) STAR LOOKS THOUGH.
> *


you would. :uh:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 7 2010, 06:47 AM~16212429
> *YUP LOOKS SICK, I LIKE THE (2) STAR LOOKS THOUGH.
> *


i like two


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by alaska_@Jan 7 2010, 04:51 AM~16211916
> *trailmaster for sale $4600
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm......


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, Frosty, rag61

Whats up Johnny and Paul? :wave: :wave: Happy New Years brothers!


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 7 2010, 08:18 AM~16212788
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, Frosty, rag61
> 
> ...



HAPPY NEW YEAR Seth!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 7 2010, 08:18 AM~16212788
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, Frosty, rag61
> 
> ...


same to u bro! : :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## ACE RAG SS (Feb 13, 2008)

VERRY NICE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice 58 Rag


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Here it is gang.... Sort of a world premier sneek peek at the Delpala paint plans sorta. Basic idea but gonna end up with the lace pattern opposite. In this test run I did the copper first then the gold. In the final I will do the Gold first then the Copper because I want the opposite effect, plus there is still a lot of flake not in this yet or the candy over the gold yet either. Well anyway here it is....

1958 Sierra Gold and Touch of Gold Hot Hues base coat.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jan 7 2010, 10:14 AM~16214085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Car looking good Dave any luck on that ac condensor?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 7 2010, 05:47 AM~16212429
> *YUP LOOKS SICK, I LIKE THE (2) STAR LOOKS THOUGH.
> *



U do? Hummm? Yeah I'm not sure.  :dunno:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jan 7 2010, 03:49 PM~16217285
> *Here it is gang.... Sort of a world premier sneek peek at the Delpala paint plans sorta. Basic idea but gonna end up with the lace pattern opposite. In this test run I did the copper first then the gold. In the final I will do the Gold first then the Copper because I want the opposite effect, plus there is still a lot of flake not in this yet or the candy over the gold yet either. Well anyway here it is....
> 
> 1958 Sierra Gold and Touch of Gold Hot Hues base coat.
> ...



dat might b cool


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 7 2010, 07:14 PM~16219830
> *U do?  Hummm?  Yeah I'm not sure.    :dunno:
> *


YES SIR, I PERSONALLY LIKE THE (2) STAR LOOK, IMO (3) STARS IS A LITTLE OVER KILL, BUT TO EACH HIS OWN...... IF YOU WANT (3) STARS MIKE, DO (30 STARS BRO. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 8 2010, 03:43 AM~16223089
> *YES SIR, I PERSONALLY LIKE THE (2) STAR LOOK, IMO (3) STARS IS A LITTLE OVER KILL, BUT TO EACH HIS OWN...... IF YOU WANT (3) STARS MIKE, DO (30 STARS BRO.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


STFU already. :rant: :loco: Before I :ninja: you!


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 7 2010, 05:40 PM~16217886
> *Car looking good Dave any luck on that ac condensor?
> *


nope..still looking...i'll let ya know


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 8 2010, 05:04 AM~16223717
> *STFU already.  :rant:  :loco: Before I :ninja: you!
> *


BITCH PLEASE!!!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 16 2009, 08:31 PM~15102880
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'm being forced to part with my dream car....I cant win!!

Its up...serious inquires only please for contact info!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 9 2010, 06:16 AM~16234823
> *I'm being forced to part with my dream car....I cant win!!
> 
> Its up...serious inquires only please for contact info!!
> *


DAMN, SORRY TO HEARD THAT D.D.R......


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 6 2010, 07:13 PM~16208165
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Shit


----------



## BLUE'S 86 (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 21 2006, 12:50 PM~6414183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNGGGGGGGG :0 :0 :0 :0 SOME DAY I HOPE TOO HAVE A VERT LIKE TZ ONE


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 9 2010, 04:53 PM~16237188
> *Shit
> *


Exactly. Now Pete-Sta has to get his boogie on.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 9 2010, 04:09 PM~16238494
> *Exactly.  Now Pete-Sta has to get his boogie on.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

i take this like 5 years ago in a show in ensenada mexico


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 9 2010, 08:16 AM~16234823
> *I'm being forced to part with my dream car....I cant win!!
> 
> Its up...serious inquires only please for contact info!!
> *


damn that sucks


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

ANY ONE NEED 58 CRUISER SKIRTS


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Jan 11 2010, 07:40 PM~16259120
> *ANY ONE NEED 58 CRUISER SKIRTS
> *


HOW MUCH AND ARE THEY FOX CRAFT


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Jan 11 2010, 05:40 PM~16259120
> *ANY ONE NEED 58 CRUISER SKIRTS
> *


I'm looking for some for the right price :happysad: pm me some pics and price  Thanks bro


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

WUZ UP MY FELLOW 58ERS  . I NEED TO ID THIS PART. I DISASSEMBLED MY RIDE ABOUT 2 YEARS AGO AND FORGOT TO TAG THIS PIECE. CAN ANYONE ID IT. PM ME THANKS BENNY L8GR858


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Jan 11 2010, 06:55 PM~16259286
> *WUZ UP MY FELLOW 58ERS  . I NEED TO ID THIS PART. I DISASSEMBLED MY RIDE ABOUT 2 YEARS AGO AND FORGOT TO TAG THIS PIECE. CAN ANYONE ID IT. PM ME THANKS BENNY L8GR858
> 
> 
> ...



Oh shit I had the same one Chromed.......the pedo was I didn't know what it went to either. So yea if anyone finds out that would be good.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

just guessing,but it looks like a bumper bracket


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 11 2010, 06:43 PM~16259154
> *HOW MUCH AND ARE THEY FOX CRAFT
> *


3500.00


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jan 11 2010, 06:33 PM~16259730
> *just guessing,but it looks like a bumper bracket
> *


i think the same idea  but im mot sure


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Jan 11 2010, 06:55 PM~16259286
> *WUZ UP MY FELLOW 58ERS  . I NEED TO ID THIS PART. I DISASSEMBLED MY RIDE ABOUT 2 YEARS AGO AND FORGOT TO TAG THIS PIECE. CAN ANYONE ID IT. PM ME THANKS BENNY L8GR858
> 
> 
> ...


LET ME CHECK,ILL GET BACK TO YOU,PM ME YOUR NUMBER


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 09:16 PM~16261893
> *i think the same idea    but im mot sure
> *


Thanks for guessing, but it's to small for that.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Jan 12 2010, 11:07 AM~16266685
> *Thanks for guessing, but it's to small for that.
> *


under dash mount :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Jan 11 2010, 05:55 PM~16259286
> *WUZ UP MY FELLOW 58ERS  . I NEED TO ID THIS PART. I DISASSEMBLED MY RIDE ABOUT 2 YEARS AGO AND FORGOT TO TAG THIS PIECE. CAN ANYONE ID IT. PM ME THANKS BENNY L8GR858
> 
> 
> ...


Its a metal braket whats my prize


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 12 2010, 11:04 PM~16273440
> *Its a metal braket whats my prize
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 12 2010, 09:04 PM~16273440
> *Its a metal braket whats my prize
> *


DING DING DING, WE HAVE A WIENER...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Yo, i just want to take a minute to say Thanks to Pete, Big Ry, Hess & Andy for being some of the koolest/down to earth kats i've ever talked to...You guys are a big inspiration...Thanks for being my shoulder..You guys made a friend for life--Fity8ters Forever..


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 13 2010, 06:58 AM~16276198
> *Yo, i just want to take a minute to say Thanks to Pete, Big Ry, Hess & Andy for being some of the koolest/down to earth kats i've ever talked to...You guys are a big inspiration...Thanks for being my shoulder..You guys made a friend for life--Fity8ters Forever..
> *


LIKEWISE BROTHER, I REALLY APPRECIATE THAT..... BIG RY, ANDY AND HESS ARE SOME SOLID GUYS MAN AND GOOD FRIENDS OF MINE. TO BE HONEST, ALL THE REGULARS IN THIS TOPIC ARE ALL GOOD GUYS AND ARE WILLING TO HELP OUT ONE ANOTHER, WE ALL NEED TO APPRECIATE THAT.   

AND DON'T SELL THAT EIGHT MAN OR I'LL MAKE SURE YOU GET BANNED FROM THIS TOPIC FOREVER.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 13 2010, 07:58 AM~16276198
> *Yo, i just want to take a minute to say Thanks to Pete, Big Ry, Hess & Andy for being some of the koolest/down to earth kats i've ever talked to...You guys are a big inspiration...Thanks for being my shoulder..You guys made a friend for life--Fity8ters Forever..
> *


Tom it's always a pleasure talking 58's with you.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Jan 11 2010, 06:55 PM~16259286
> *WUZ UP MY FELLOW 58ERS  . I NEED TO ID THIS PART. I DISASSEMBLED MY RIDE ABOUT 2 YEARS AGO AND FORGOT TO TAG THIS PIECE. CAN ANYONE ID IT. PM ME THANKS BENNY L8GR858
> 
> 
> ...



Left rear tailpipe bracket.








Andy


----------



## ACE RAG SS (Feb 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 13 2010, 07:21 PM~16282670
> *Left rear tailpipe bracket.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Andy!!! Guess thats why your The 58 King!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 13 2010, 09:21 PM~16282670
> *Left rear tailpipe bracket.
> 
> 
> ...


whats up andy , how bout that level air frame just chilling there in the grass , and another set of level air shock mounts chilling , thats good stuff there


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 13 2010, 06:45 PM~16282992
> *whats up andy , how bout that level air frame just chilling there in the grass , and another set of level air shock mounts chilling , thats good stuff there
> *


I WANTED TO SEE WHO WOULD POINT THAT OUT FIRST, YOU WIN HESS...... :biggrin:


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 13 2010, 06:21 PM~16282670
> *Left rear tailpipe bracket.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy   I knew somebody here would know :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 13 2010, 07:21 PM~16282670
> *Left rear tailpipe bracket.
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: i was going to say the bracket under the fenders


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 13 2010, 06:21 PM~16282670
> *Left rear tailpipe bracket.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 13 2010, 09:47 PM~16283007
> *I WANTED TO SEE WHO WOULD POINT THAT OUT FIRST, YOU WIN HESS...... :biggrin:
> *


*cool send me my cashmere blue rag please as my prize * :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 14 2010, 07:14 AM~16287306
> *cool send me my cashmere blue rag please as my prize  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OCSAL (May 14, 2009)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 14 2010, 05:14 AM~16287306
> *cool send me my cashmere blue rag please as my prize  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 

IT'S BEEN SO LONG SINCE I'VE DRIVIN THIS DAMN THING THAT I THINK THE DAMN ENGINE FROZE UP....... :angry:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 16 2010, 11:39 PM~16313814
> *:0  :0
> 
> IT'S BEEN SO LONG SINCE I'VE DRIVIN THIS DAMN THING THAT I THINK THE DAMN ENGINE FROZE UP....... :angry:
> ...


Ill drive it around the block for you everyday to make sure engine doesnt freeze up :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 16 2010, 09:39 PM~16313814
> *:0  :0
> 
> IT'S BEEN SO LONG SINCE I'VE DRIVIN THIS DAMN THING THAT I THINK THE DAMN ENGINE FROZE UP....... :angry:
> ...


If thats the case take JR out and and put DADDY in :biggrin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

this one just in from the NW


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jan 19 2010, 08:42 AM~16337903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR BUYING MARKS CAR SAVED ME FROM BUYING IT LOL


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 13 2010, 07:21 PM~16282670
> *Left rear tailpipe bracket.
> 
> 
> ...


is there anyway you could post pics of the level air frame? like the shock mounts and how the rear looks. Please. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 13 2010, 08:45 PM~16282992
> *whats up andy , how bout that level air frame just chilling there in the grass , and another set of level air shock mounts chilling , thats good stuff there
> *


help a noob out.. how do you know it has level air?


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 19 2010, 01:14 PM~16339856
> *help a noob out.. how do you know it has level air?
> *


if you look in front of the a-arms you'll see these horns sticking up. those are shock towers that were only on level air frames


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Anyone have a 58 working horn? Drivers side...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 19 2010, 02:35 PM~16340046
> *if you look in front of the a-arms you'll see these horns sticking up. those are shock towers that were only on level air frames
> *


thanks


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

These are the best low rides I have ever seen! Kudos to you guys!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

its possible made a conversion of 1958 HT to rag ?


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jan 19 2010, 06:40 PM~16343031
> *its possible made a conversion of 1958 HT to rag ?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jan 19 2010, 04:40 PM~16343031
> *its possible made a conversion of 1958 HT to rag ?
> *


SI SE PUEDE....... :biggrin:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 19 2010, 01:07 PM~16339790
> *is there anyway you could post pics of the level air frame? like the shock mounts and how the rear looks. Please. :biggrin:
> *


Here you go, unfortunately it was converted to coils springs a long time ago. 
Andy


----------



## ACE RAG SS (Feb 13, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ACE RAG SS, leo161, ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156, ABRAXASS


Hows it goin ANDY? Hope all is well with the family

Nathan
:cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 19 2010, 05:17 PM~16343565
> *Here you go, unfortunately it was converted to coils springs a long time ago.
> Andy
> 
> ...


Damn its a rag frame too :0  :biggrin: looking good Andy


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

Here's a few pics since I haven't posted in a while


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jan 20 2010, 10:11 AM~16350305
> *Here's a few pics since I haven't posted in a while
> 
> 
> ...


sweet!!!


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 20 2010, 09:07 AM~16351266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good bro!!!  

Damn...I need to get my cruisers on and the more I 
look at it...I think i'm going back to the OG taillights :biggrin:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 20 2010, 02:07 PM~16351266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PETE WHERE DID THAT DENT COME FROM?????


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

sɐxǝʇ 'sɐןןɐp


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jan 20 2010, 01:42 PM~16352024
> *PETE WHERE DID THAT DENT COME FROM?????
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

URL=http://img30.imageshack.us/i/img0108zj.jpg/]







[/URL]


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

URL=http://img36.imageshack.us/i/img0115my.jpg/]







[/URL]


----------



## wantsome (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 20 2010, 03:29 PM~16353493
> *URL=http://img36.imageshack.us/i/img0115my.jpg/]
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 20 2010, 04:29 PM~16353493
> *URL=http://img36.imageshack.us/i/img0115my.jpg/]
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 20 2010, 03:27 PM~16353473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 20 2010, 04:27 PM~16353473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM THAT LOOKS GOOD*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

same for a 58 impala? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1957-58-cad...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 20 2010, 04:29 PM~16353493
> *
> 
> 
> *


that look nice bro


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 20 2010, 02:27 PM~16353473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


God damn! :wow:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 20 2010, 05:03 PM~16355615
> *same for a 58 impala?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1957-58-cad...sQ5fAccessories
> *


 :no:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 20 2010, 02:27 PM~16353473
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dave... u may have to watch out for this cat. This car is CRAZY!


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

SWEET RIDES :thumbsup: 
looking for windshield. pm me if anyone has one 4 sale.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 20 2010, 04:37 PM~16355243
> *DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM THAT LOOKS GOOD
> *


x2


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Damn Johnny that biatch is looking CLEAN!!!!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 20 2010, 03:27 PM~16353473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow attention to detail is amazing. wouldnt expect anything less!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Nice work Johnny.


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

still looking for a passenger side fender mount spotlight bracket. anybody got anything? ill take just the brackets or a complete set up.


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

gettin ready for install


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jan 21 2010, 09:30 AM~16362995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where my copy


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

we got two..what ya need?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jan 21 2010, 09:39 AM~16363070
> *we got two..what ya need?
> *


What you got in that pic but for the NW love price


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

id chop my pinky off for that car.....really


----------



## GABE58 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Oct 29 2006, 02:44 PM~6467768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ass car it lookz fukin bad wit thos OG spokes


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

thanks everyone,been working hard...want to hit some shows soon so gotta keep rollin......


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jan 21 2010, 01:50 PM~16365736
> *id chop my pinky off for that car.....really
> *



I'd kill my wife for it :biggrin:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

does anyone know how to use the new image uploader with mac computer :dunno:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 21 2010, 10:18 PM~16370394
> *I'd kill my wife for it  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Jan 21 2010, 08:18 PM~16370397
> *does anyone know how to use the new image uploader with mac computer :dunno:
> *



Got to click on the image in photobucket then it will copy with the mouse click just like the right click does on a PC


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

SUPP FELLAS,I STILL NEED A HOOD ,SO I CAN HAVE THIS CAR DONE FOR EASTER,IF NOT I GOTTA COME HOODLESS BUT IM COMING :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec+Jan 20 2010, 11:14 AM~16351820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET LORD BABY GEEZUS!!! HEY JOHNNY, WHY YOU GOTTA GO AND POST AMAZING EIGHT RIGHT AFTER I POSTED MY BUCKET? YOU MAKING MY CAR LOOK LIKE A JETTA.  


I CAN'T EVEN DESCRIBE YOUR CAR WITH WORDS MAN....... :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 21 2010, 09:18 PM~16370394
> *I'd kill my wife for it  :biggrin:
> *


bro i may have to kill my wife ....for the insurance policy...lol to finish this motha!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 22 2010, 10:41 AM~16375383
> *WHAT'S UP ERIC? YOUR EIGHT LOOKS SICK WITH OR WITHOUT CRUISERS MAN, BUT CRUISER WILL DEFINITELY SET IT OFF.
> :wow:  :wow:
> SWEET LORD BABY GEEZUS!!! HEY JOHNNY, WHY YOU GOTTA GO AND POST AMAZING EIGHT RIGHT AFTER I POSTED MY BUCKET? YOU MAKING MY CAR LOOK LIKE A JETTA.
> ...


ok pete...i have nothing but love for u and that tight 8 u rollin....


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

well i hate to do it but im putting my 58 for sale. put the word out there if anyone knows anybody. im asking 15 as it is with extra parts.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 20 2010, 03:27 PM~16353473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156+Jan 19 2010, 06:17 PM~16343565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good man.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 22 2010, 06:19 PM~16380010
> *ok pete...i have nothing but love for u and that tight 8 u rollin....
> *


THANK YOU JOHNNY, LIKEWISE BRO...... WELL IT LOOKS LIKE WE'RE GONNA BE GOING UP AGAINST EACHOTHER THIS YR AT THE L.V SUPER SHOW JOHNNY, YOU BETTER BRING YOUR "A" GAME BRO, CUZ I'M TAKING YOU OUT!!! HERE'S PIC OF MY KICK PANEL. :biggrin: :biggrin: 










JK, BUT I WILL HAVE MY EIGHT OUT THERE THIS YR, I'LL BE SURE TO STAY AS FAR AWAY AS POSSIBLE FROM YOURS THOUGH (make me look bad).


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 12 2009, 05:40 PM~15961754
> *THE 58 CONVERTIBLE COMMUNITY IS VERY TIGHT AND VERY EXCLUSIVE!! KARMAS A MOTHERFUCKER AND WILL BITE WHOEVER DID THIS BITCH MOVE IN THE ASS!!! NOTHING WORSE THAN A FUCKING THIEF!!! :angry:
> *


update?i heard it was recovered???


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 24 2010, 11:02 AM~16394244
> *THANK YOU JOHNNY, LIKEWISE BRO...... WELL IT LOOKS LIKE WE'RE GONNA BE GOING UP AGAINST EACHOTHER THIS YR AT THE L.V SUPER SHOW JOHNNY, YOU BETTER BRING YOUR "A" GAME BRO, CUZ I'M TAKING YOU OUT!!! HERE'S PIC OF MY KICK PANEL.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



You get your system in?


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 24 2010, 12:02 PM~16394244
> *THANK YOU JOHNNY, LIKEWISE BRO...... WELL IT LOOKS LIKE WE'RE GONNA BE GOING UP AGAINST EACHOTHER THIS YR AT THE L.V SUPER SHOW JOHNNY, YOU BETTER BRING YOUR "A" GAME BRO, CUZ I'M TAKING YOU OUT!!! HERE'S PIC OF MY KICK PANEL.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


u crazy pete......cant wait to see your 58....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Jan 24 2010, 06:18 PM~16397639-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA, I LIKE TO KID AROUND WITH YOU, BECAUSE YOU'RE SO DAMN MODEST, HAHA...... I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR EIGHT IN PERSON MAN.


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Question 4 you 58 experts. Is the power window kit for a conv. the same as a htp :uh: . Thanks


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Jan 24 2010, 10:34 PM~16399644
> *Question 4 you 58 experts. Is the power window kit for a conv. the same as a htp :uh: . Thanks
> *


Im not an expert, but I would guess the rear quarter window regulators would be different.


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Jan 24 2010, 08:34 PM~16399644
> *Question 4 you 58 experts. Is the power window kit for a conv. the same as a htp :uh: . Thanks
> *


No they r not the same rags rear windows roll back into the car ht's roll down into the car


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jan 24 2010, 05:16 PM~16396668
> *update?i heard it was recovered???
> *


in what condition?


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 25 2010, 02:25 AM~16402104
> *in what condition?
> *


not sure,was wondering if anybody heard anything???


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the power windows


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a pair of 58 Impala doors,glass and misc trim for sale. If anyone is needing something PM for info. Thanks


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 25 2010, 07:30 PM~16410352
> *I have a pair of 58 Impala doors,glass and misc trim for sale. If anyone is needing something PM for info. Thanks
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 26 2010, 01:05 PM~16417937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 26 2010, 03:49 AM~16413900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 25 2010, 01:12 AM~16402087
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: damn , the car of cipres video  :0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 26 2010, 04:05 PM~16417937
> *
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 27 2010, 09:36 PM~16434703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice score bro. anyluck with that posi yet?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Jan 27 2010, 07:57 PM~16434973
> *nice score bro. anyluck with that posi yet?
> *


Still waiting to hear back from the old timer


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 26 2010, 01:05 PM~16417937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 28 2010, 02:05 PM~16441870
> *Nice
> *


x 58


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

mR cARTOONS NEW 58.... :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Jan 29 2010, 09:45 AM~16450547
> *mR cARTOONS NEW 58.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Jan 29 2010, 09:45 AM~16450547
> *mR cARTOONS NEW 58.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Jan 29 2010, 08:45 AM~16450547
> *mR cARTOONS NEW 58.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOTTA BE FUCKIN KIDDING ME!!! THAT'S FUCKIN SICK........


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks jim for the deal on the cruisers uffin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

One more of Toon's re-done 58.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 29 2010, 09:24 PM~16456284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SEEN THIS ONE GETTING DONE AT DANNY D"S ITS SICK AS FUCK , :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

WHAT UP BIG PANCHO :wave:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Jan 29 2010, 08:45 AM~16450547
> *mR cARTOONS NEW 58.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 29 2010, 08:24 PM~16456284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

look what I finally put in today :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Jan 29 2010, 08:55 PM~16455968
> *Thanks jim for the deal on the cruisers uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 29 2010, 09:03 PM~16457308
> *look what I finally put in today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice and Rare!


----------



## BIG PANCHO (Jan 21, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT UP BIG PAGE !!! IM JUST TRIPPIN OFF MY MAN CARTOONS 58 LOOKS LIKE LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR TO ME !!IF THAT OTHER 58 WON LAST YEAR WHY CANT HE!


> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 29 2010, 08:30 PM~16456368
> *WHAT UP BIG PANCHO  :wave:
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANCHO_@Jan 30 2010, 12:43 AM~16458091
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  WHAT UP BIG PAGE !!! IM JUST TRIPPIN OFF MY MAN CARTOONS 58 LOOKS LIKE LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR TO ME !!IF THAT OTHER 58 WON LAST YEAR  WHY CANT HE!
> *


Yeah his car is the shit i might have to throw some patterns on my 58 lol...


----------



## BIG PANCHO (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANCHO_@Jan 29 2010, 11:43 PM~16458091
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  WHAT UP BIG PAGE !!! IM JUST TRIPPIN OFF MY MAN CARTOONS 58 LOOKS LIKE LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR TO ME !!IF THAT OTHER 58 WON LAST YEAR  WHY CANT HE!
> *


----------



## BIG PANCHO (Jan 21, 2010)

:biggrin: YEAH SEE ITS THE QUIET ONES YOU HAVE TO WATCH OUT FOR !! THEY COME OUT OF NOWHERE AND BITE YOU IN THE ASS LIKE A PITBULL ! :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 29 2010, 11:51 PM~16458163
> *Yeah his car is the shit i might have to throw some patterns on my 58 lol...
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 29 2010, 09:03 PM~16457308
> *look what I finally put in today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That looks TERRIBLE in there  let me take that off your hands for you LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 29 2010, 08:24 PM~16456284
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn...right click and save! Toon has a shit load of top notch rides!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 29 2010, 09:03 PM~16457308
> *look what I finally put in today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANCHO_@Jan 30 2010, 01:21 AM~16458399
> *:biggrin: YEAH SEE ITS THE QUIET ONES YOU  HAVE TO WATCH OUT FOR  !! THEY COME OUT OF NOWHERE AND BITE YOU IN THE ASS LIKE A PITBULL ! :biggrin:
> *


NO SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 29 2010, 10:03 PM~16457308
> *look what I finally put in today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 30 2010, 03:29 PM~16462263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ese Chapo (Jan 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 30 2010, 05:29 PM~16462263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow what a beautiful car.


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 30 2010, 04:29 PM~16462263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

T T T


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 30 2010, 04:29 PM~16462263
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dammm so he patterened out the black 8 ... gotham city was gonna be the name of his 60.. either way fukn badass


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

the next 1


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Feb 1 2010, 10:02 AM~16476012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Feb 1 2010, 09:02 AM~16476012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: baller :wow:


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Feb 1 2010, 08:02 AM~16476012
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is that car from Washington?


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Feb 1 2010, 09:47 PM~16484815
> *Is that car from Washington?
> *


Ya thats marks old car Dave been sneaking cars out from under our noses for years LOL


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 2 2010, 12:08 AM~16485076
> *Ya thats marks old car Dave been sneaking cars out from under our noses for years LOL
> *


now he just needs to pick up mine and take it down there.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Feb 1 2010, 10:13 PM~16485124
> *now he just needs to pick up mine and take it down there.
> *


If the top dropped he would lol


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 2 2010, 12:48 AM~16485458
> *If the top dropped he would lol
> *


if the top dropped then it wouldnt be for sale. im about to just cut the roof off it. lol


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Feb 1 2010, 10:47 PM~16484815
> *Is that car from Washington?
> *


yes


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 30 2010, 07:29 PM~16462263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 30 2010, 04:29 PM~16462263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: OMG


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 2 2010, 02:25 AM~16486286
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bad ass pic and this 58 was CRAZY! I must have taken 20 pics of it. You guys were looking real good out there. Some real nice cars :thumbsup:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

If anyone has any 58 Impala side trim either side please hit me up. Not looking for restored pieces. Just need some original trim. Can have some blemishes and dings. These are going on a 2dr wagon thats being built. Thanks


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

That 60 of yours was looking good under those lights..... :thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 2 2010, 09:45 PM~16494994
> *Bad ass pic and this 58 was CRAZY!  I must have taken 20 pics of it.  You guys were looking real good out there.  Some real nice cars  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Feb 2 2010, 10:34 PM~16496399
> *That 60 of yours was looking good under those lights..... :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Jan 29 2010, 08:45 AM~16450547
> *mR cARTOONS NEW 58.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that is the shit!!!


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

1958 Impala Convertible only intior seat set front upper and lower and rear upper and lower from ciadella intiors Asking $600 shipped or call me at 805-409-5330


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 30 2010, 01:03 AM~16457308
> *look what I finally put in today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 6 2010, 01:02 AM~16529811
> *1958 Impala Convertible only intior seat set front upper and lower and rear upper and lower from ciadella intiors Asking $600 shipped or call me at 805-409-5330
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S UP BIG JIMMY? YOU GONNA GO A DIFFERENT COLOR? :cheesy:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 6 2010, 01:02 AM~16529811
> *1958 Impala Convertible only intior seat set front upper and lower and rear upper and lower from ciadella intiors Asking $600 shipped or call me at 805-409-5330
> 
> 
> ...


nice deal


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 5 2010, 10:22 PM~16528230
> *that is the shit!!!
> *


 :wow: :yes:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Is this correct number for 58??


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 6 2010, 08:37 PM~16535886
> *Is this correct number for 58??
> 
> 
> ...


  

YES..... IT'S FROM DETROIT GEAR & AXLE PLANT, YOU CAN TELL BY THE THIN "P"...

*H*=AUG

*22*=THE DAY (22nd)

*8*-1958


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 6 2010, 09:07 PM~16536165
> *
> 
> YES..... IT'S FROM DETROIT GEAR & AXLE PLANT, YOU CAN TELL BY THE THIN "P"...
> ...


  I KNEW IT WAS POSI WANTED TO MAKE SURE IT WAS CORRECT FOR MY 58 THANKS PETE


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

I have read that the casting number 3789812 was used on differential casings of 1962-64 GM cars. So that would not be the correct "Authentic" number for a 58 car. However, I believe that is incorrect. The cast has a casting date of H228 which translates to August 22, 1958 and which corresponds with Corvette P-stamped housings (Corvettes used 3789812 during this period). But note, unless you think that your vehicle will undergo that level of inspection or if knowing that the casting number is not authentic, it may work for a 58 car. Bottomline is: I would trust the date stamping and it appears valid for your purposes (use on a 58 car). Although I cannot find any specific factory literature on the 3789812 casting number.


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

What up guys that the Posi Tony just like the one i have !!!! Hey Pete how you been homie yea Pete need more of a blue like your Int homie hit me up Pete when you have time homeboy .


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 26 2010, 02:49 AM~16413900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 6 2010, 09:29 PM~16536406
> *What up guys that the Posi Tony just like the one i have !!!! Hey Pete how you been homie yea Pete need more of a blue like your Int  homie hit me up Pete when you have time homeboy .
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks for the info guys i picked that up at the swap meet yesterday i didnt relize they had different casting number i was more concerend about the correct 58 date code lol ill stash this one and use it when its time for my car to be assemble if i havent found coorect casting and date code for 58 impala which i have a lead on just waiting for the old timer to shit and get off his pot lol
And would this be correct cast number and date code for 1958 impala??


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 7 2010, 06:59 PM~16542356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 7 2010, 05:59 PM~16542356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: u ain't no joke


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 7 2010, 05:59 PM~16542356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TOMAS DON'T PLAY BOY!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 7 2010, 07:59 PM~16542356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 7 2010, 07:59 PM~16542356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that just makes me not wanna sell mine anymore


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 7 2010, 06:59 PM~16542356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im a little blind....is that 3 rags? :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 7 2010, 07:59 PM~16542356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 8 2010, 01:34 AM~16546824
> *TOMAS DON'T PLAY BOY!!!
> *


shit, that pic is missing the 59 and the 62's! :wow:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 8 2010, 06:29 AM~16547568
> *shit, that pic is missing the 59 and the 62's!  :wow:
> *


OH I KNOW SON....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anybody have or know of a corect 1958 impala power seat let me know


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 8 2010, 11:10 AM~16548948
> *OH I KNOW SON....
> *


hey, twinkle toes - when you gonna come down and kick it? :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 8 2010, 07:29 AM~16547568
> *shit, that pic is missing the 59 and the 62's!  :wow:
> *


shit i need to step up my game


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Feb 6 2010, 11:37 PM~16535886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...







> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Feb 7 2010, 12:16 AM~16536281
> *I have read that the casting number 3789812 was used on differential casings of 1962-64 GM cars.  So that would not be the correct "Authentic" number for a 58 car.  However, I believe that is incorrect.  The cast has a casting date of H228 which translates to August 22, 1958 and which corresponds with Corvette P-stamped housings (Corvettes used 3789812 during this period).  But note, unless you think that your vehicle will undergo that level of inspection or if knowing that the casting number is not authentic, it may work for a 58 car.  Bottomline is:  I would trust the date stamping and it appears valid for your purposes (use on a 58 car).  Although I cannot find any specific factory literature on the 3789812 casting number.
> *


unless he has a 58 impala that was built during the production of the 59 year model , i wouldnt use this on a 58 at all , 8-22-58 would be for the year model 59 



> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 7 2010, 12:34 PM~16539116
> *Thanks for the info guys i picked that up at the swap meet yesterday i didnt relize they had different casting number i was more concerend about the correct 58 date code lol<span style=\'color:red\'> ill stash this one and use it when its time for my car to be assemble*





> * if i havent found coorect casting and date code for 58 impala which i have a lead on just waiting for the old timer to shit and get off his pot lol
> And would this be correct cast number and date code for 1958 impala??
> 
> 
> ...


tony if you was building a 59 and wanted to put this posi in it you would be good to go , the stamping 8-22-58 is for a 59 , chevrolet started production of the newer year in aug. which is 8 , the casting number difference is for the gear sizes , it takes one number for 3:73 and higher ratio as in 3:55 and 3:08 , then another casting number case for the lower ratios as in 3:93 4:11 4:56 and so forth , reason being the 4:11 4:56 was a thicker gear , hence reason for different case , the date code you need to look for to be correct for the 58 is going to be as follows 8-??-57 to at the latest 7-10-58 if that late 

the casting number you want depends on the gear ratio you want to run under your car , you want a highway gear or dragstrip gear , also the make note of this the 55-late 57 didnt have the famos "P'' stamping but was a posi unit , and same rules apply for that they had different casting numbers for diff gear ratios 

hope this helps on the quest to find the case your looking for if you want any more info i can get you the casting numbers


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Whats factory correct on these hood hinges for finish? Black, silver, springs same color as hinges?


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Feb 8 2010, 08:02 PM~16552416
> *Whats factory correct on these hood hinges for finish? Black, silver, springs same color as hinges?
> *


some was the gold zink phosfate and some was silver zink phosfate , springs was raw metal , the nos ones i seen was both ways


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes Sir Tomas has a few nice Rides


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 8 2010, 04:52 PM~16552329
> *no its not correct
> unless he has a 58 impala that was built during the production of the 59 year model , i wouldnt use this on a 58 at all , 8-22-58 would be for the year model 59
> tony if you was building a 59 and wanted to put this posi in it you would be good to go , the stamping 8-22-58 is for a 59 , chevrolet started production of the newer year in aug. which is 8 , the casting number difference is for the gear sizes , it takes one number for 3:73 and higher ratio as in 3:55 and 3:08 , then another casting number case for the lower ratios as in 3:93 4:11 4:56 and so forth , reason being the 4:11 4:56 was a thicker gear , hence reason for different case , the date code you need to look for to be correct for the 58 is going to be as follows 8-??-57 to at the latest 7-10-58 if that late
> ...


Cool thanks for the help ok guys with what he said NOW i need one of those numbers LOL


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 8 2010, 08:24 PM~16552625
> *Cool thanks for the help ok guys with what he said NOW i need one of those numbers LOL
> *


whats the production date of your car , cause to be quote unquote correct , the numbers need to be before the build date of the car , you dont want a car built in example . . . . . . 1C and have a posi case or any other part made after that like a B227 , 1 is january C is the 3rd week , B is febuary , 22 is the day and 8 is the year , the car could not have been built before the rest of the parts was built 

so what the build date of your car and i will look in my stash of posi units and see if i have the one or ones you need


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 8 2010, 06:11 PM~16552511
> *Yes Sir Tomas has a few nice Rides
> *


cant stand that guy! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 7 2010, 06:59 PM~16542356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man!!!! heaven!!!!


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 8 2010, 07:10 PM~16552493
> *some was the gold zink phosfate and some was silver zink phosfate , springs was raw metal , the nos ones i seen was both ways
> *


will they work ok powder coated or painted or will the paint or powder scrap off opening and closing?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

http://motors.shop.ebay.com/ur_bestbet/m.h...=1&_from=&_ipg=

some nice og trim here.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Here you go Tony 58 P case COMPLETE REAR END TAKE OFFER


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

TTT FOR THE 58 CREW. IVE DECIDED TO KEEP MINE. DONT KNOW WHAT I WAS THINKING FOR A MINUITE


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Feb 9 2010, 07:23 PM~16566037
> *TTT FOR THE 58 CREW. IVE DECIDED TO KEEP MINE. DONT KNOW WHAT I WAS THINKING FOR A MINUITE
> *


YOU WEREN'T.....  GOOD MAN. :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 7 2010, 05:59 PM~16542356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 WOWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 7 2010, 05:59 PM~16542356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he shitn on fools with that line up


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Feb 9 2010, 08:23 PM~16566037
> *TTT FOR THE 58 CREW. IVE DECIDED TO KEEP MINE. DONT KNOW WHAT I WAS THINKING FOR A MINUITE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 9 2010, 05:15 PM~16564258
> *Here you go Tony 58 P case COMPLETE REAR END TAKE OFFER
> 
> 
> ...


You have email


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 8 2010, 11:38 PM~16556746
> *
> *


Why you holding on us Pete


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 10 2010, 11:58 AM~16572722
> *Why you holding on us Pete
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

What up Pete ???


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 10 2010, 12:00 PM~16572737
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ill be waiting on that pm you told the other guy about too LOL


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 10 2010, 12:43 PM~16573094
> *Ill be waiting on that pm you told the other guy about too LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I DIDN'T SEND THAT FOOL SHIT.......


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JI3Y1auTFpU i hope this works


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 10 2010, 12:34 PM~16573005
> *What up Pete ???
> *


JIMMY WHAT'S UP HOMIE?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 9 2010, 08:15 PM~16564258
> *Here you go Tony 58 P case COMPLETE REAR END TAKE OFFER
> 
> 
> ...


there you go tony , thats more like a date code you need , c=march 17th of 58 

use the other one you got in your 59 rag


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 10 2010, 02:41 PM~16573647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i still dont like you pete :biggrin: 

whats been up homie?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 10 2010, 04:03 PM~16575061
> *there you go tony , thats more like a date code you need , c=march 17th of 58
> 
> use the other one you got in your 59 rag
> *


I sold the 59 but my homies has one i could slang it to him and did you get my pm about my cowl?? what month and day was my car built?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 10 2010, 01:15 PM~16573385
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I DIDN'T SEND THAT FOOL SHIT.......
> *


Send this fool them then LOL


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Feb 10 2010, 02:23 PM~16573457
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JI3Y1auTFpU i hope this works
> *


THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY! NEED TO START ONE OF THESE AT WORK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Pete you get your tunes all finished? How does it sound? You happy with the speakers you got? You going to the AZ show? I'm gunna drag the 58 out there :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 8 2010, 05:31 PM~16552693
> *whats the production date of your car , cause to be quote unquote correct , the numbers need to be before the build date of the car , you dont want a car built in example . . . . . . 1C and have a posi case or any other part made after that like a B227 , 1 is january C is the 3rd week , B is febuary , 22 is the day and 8 is the year , the car could not have been built before the rest of the parts was built
> 
> so what the build date of your car and i will look in my stash of posi units and see if i have the one or ones you need
> *


What month and day was my car built???


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 9 2010, 05:15 PM~16564258
> *Here you go Tony 58 P case COMPLETE REAR END TAKE OFFER
> 
> 
> ...


Is this sold?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 10 2010, 11:05 PM~16579931
> *Is this sold?
> *


Im waiting on price and confirmation it will be correct for my car


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 10 2010, 12:58 PM~16572722
> *Why you holding on us Pete
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

lookin good pete!


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 11 2010, 02:57 AM~16579870
> *What month and day was my car built???
> 
> 
> ...


The best way to find out when the car was built is to decode (sorta) the VIN# that should get you to within a week or 2 of actual build date. I think there is a guy over on chevytalk who is good at that stuff. Might post up a topic over there asking about it. What they do is take the last numbers and figure out the productiuon numbers for each month of the build time to find out when it was built.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Feb 10 2010, 04:44 PM~16575482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK YOU'LL HAVE TO DECODE THE PRODUCTION NUMBERS OF THE VIN TAG.


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Another way to do it is to find the production dates of the motor and transmission and just keep the build date of the rear within a month or so of those dates. If I remember right the lead time for those parts was 1 month before final assembly, but that might change depending on month and shutdowns and stuff.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 10 2010, 02:41 PM~16573647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf are those fat whites doin' on there? :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

O.G STOCKS SUCKA, WHATCHU TALMBOUT?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i'm talkin' about you bet not show up to the LW picnic with no stockers, dude!  

tryin' to bring jr's 59 so we can mash around the park again. :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 10 2010, 02:41 PM~16573647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 11 2010, 11:17 AM~16583387
> *O.G STOCKS SUCKA, WHATCHU TALMBOUT?
> 
> 
> ...



I hear you man I took my Zeniths off to load her up on the trailer and never went back. Nothing like rolling 75 down the freeway with one hand on the wheel and staying in your own lane :biggrin: I'm sticking with the OG's too. Wires are for lifted cars OG's are for cruisers :biggrin: All OG, all the goodies and a BADASS system. That's as good as it gets for me


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101+Feb 11 2010, 01:45 PM~16584679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIR..... IT DOESN'T HURT TO HAVE SOME 13x7 72 SPOKES LAYING AROUND AND PUTTING THEM ON EVERY NOW AND THEN, BUT THERE ISN'T ANYTHING LIKE AN ALL O.G 58 RAG  

IT WAS NICE WEATHER TODAY....... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 11 2010, 09:07 PM~16589258
> *THANKS BRO
> YES SIR..... IT DOESN'T HURT TO HAVE SOME 13x7 72 SPOKES LAYING AROUND AND PUTTING THEM ON EVERY NOW AND THEN, BUT THERE ISN'T ANYTHING LIKE AN ALL O.G 58 RAG
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 11 2010, 10:07 PM~16589258
> *THANKS BRO
> YES SIR..... IT DOESN'T HURT TO HAVE SOME 13x7 72 SPOKES LAYING AROUND AND PUTTING THEM ON EVERY NOW AND THEN, BUT THERE ISN'T ANYTHING LIKE AN ALL O.G 58 RAG
> 
> ...


 nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 11 2010, 10:07 PM~16589258
> *THANKS BRO
> YES SIR..... IT DOESN'T HURT TO HAVE SOME 13x7 72 SPOKES LAYING AROUND AND PUTTING THEM ON EVERY NOW AND THEN, BUT THERE ISN'T ANYTHING LIKE AN ALL O.G 58 RAG
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TIJUAS 661_@Feb 12 2010, 11:56 AM~16594238
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


YOU DONE WITH YOUR 62 YET?


----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 12 2010, 01:13 PM~16594346
> *YOU DONE WITH YOUR 62 YET?
> *


it takes time to build a car, u wouldnt understand


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TIJUAS 661_@Feb 12 2010, 12:41 PM~16594531
> *it takes time to build a car, u wouldnt understand
> *


HAHA, YOU'RE RIGHT..... I DON'T UNDERSTAND HOW IT TAKE 4 YRS FOR BODY WORK TO BE STARTED, IT BOGGLES MY MIND. :biggrin:


----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 12 2010, 01:47 PM~16594580
> *HAHA, YOU'RE RIGHT..... I DON'T UNDERSTAND HOW IT TAKE 4 YRS FOR BODY WORK TO BE STARTED, IT BOGGLES MY MIND.  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TIJUAS 661_@Feb 12 2010, 12:50 PM~16594609
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


PINCHE TIJUAS MAMON.....


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 12 2010, 12:47 PM~16594580
> *HAHA, YOU'RE RIGHT..... I DON'T UNDERSTAND HOW IT TAKE 4 YRS FOR BODY WORK TO BE STARTED, IT BOGGLES MY MIND.  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 12 2010, 12:07 AM~16589258
> *THANKS BRO
> YES SIR..... IT DOESN'T HURT TO HAVE SOME 13x7 72 SPOKES LAYING AROUND AND PUTTING THEM ON EVERY NOW AND THEN, BUT THERE ISN'T ANYTHING LIKE AN ALL O.G 58 RAG
> 
> ...


beautiful car homie!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TIJUAS 661_@Feb 12 2010, 01:41 PM~16594531
> *it takes time to build a car, u wouldnt understand
> *


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 13 2010, 10:35 AM~16601662
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 7 2010, 07:59 PM~16542356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well I was gunna post up some pics of my NEW house and my sweet 3 car garage it had but after seeing this^^^^......back to the drawing board :wow:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 13 2010, 03:54 PM~16603122
> *Well I was gunna post up some pics of my NEW house and my sweet 3 car garage it had but after seeing this^^^^......back to the drawing board :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

NOT MY CAR......NOT MY CAR.....
POSTING UP FOR A FRIEND....
For sale: 1958 Impala - $54,900
1958 Impala Sport Coupe - Updated with 350 V8 engine and TH350 automatic transmission. Power steering and Power brakes, New continental kit and hard to find cruiser skirts. New Cars/Ciadella turquoise interior. All new emblems, badges, handles, cranks, and tail lights. Lots of new chrome including the grill, headlight bezels, and louvers. Detailed engine compartment. New front and rear windshield glass. Dual rear view mirrors, chrome exhaust tips, and dual rear antennas. Original steering wheel, Wonderbar radio and awesome sound system for Ipod. All working gauges, signals, lights and clock. Correct color Chevy floor mats. This 58 can be driven anywhere!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Anyone needs some 58 doors,or real nice inner fenders??


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

anybody got the sheet with the colors and paint codes on it? looked but couldnt find it


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Feb 14 2010, 01:57 AM~16607570
> *anybody got the sheet with the colors and paint codes on it? looked but couldnt find it
> *


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks bro i knew someone would have it


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

im still looking for a passenger side fender mount spotlight bracket. anybody got anything?


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 13 2010, 03:54 PM~16603122
> *Well I was gunna post up some pics of my NEW house and my sweet 3 car garage it had but after seeing this^^^^......back to the drawing board :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

money mikes car


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 13 2010, 04:41 PM~16603730
> *Anyone needs some 58 doors,or real nice inner fenders??
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the 63 grill guard???


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

As everybody here know Im prety new to the 58 game an I been learning alot here from you guys, so I notice that the skirts I had purchase from botie where a about 2" shorter :angry: :angry: , I talk to john and he got me some new ones. :cheesy: :cheesy: does any body know the mesurment for the exoust ports? and the measurements for the stars I been looking at pictures and some look diferent than others.

















does any body have this?


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 15 2010, 07:52 PM~16622180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Feb 15 2010, 07:04 PM~16622322
> *As everybody here know Im prety new to the 58 game an I been learning alot here from you guys, so I notice that the skirts I had purchase from botie where a about 2" shorter :angry:  :angry: , I talk to john and he got me some new ones. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  does any body know the mesurment for the exoust ports? and the measurements for the stars I been looking at pictures and some look diferent than others.
> 
> 
> ...



Damn new to the game with that :0 You jumped right into the deep end :thumbsup: beautiful car.


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 15 2010, 08:35 PM~16622683
> *Damn new to the game with that  :0  You jumped right into the deep end  :thumbsup:  beautiful car.
> *


Thanks bro, I seen your car in person at bowtie and it beautyful


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Feb 15 2010, 09:10 PM~16623997
> *Thanks bro, I seen your car in person at bowtie and it beautyful
> *



Thx man. It is back there getting a few upgrades :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowri64+Feb 15 2010, 10:58 AM~16617833-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey thats my living room table those ports are on!!!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 15 2010, 08:52 PM~16622180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats insane :wow: At least make me feel better and say that they are multiple owners sharing a garage??? :happysad:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58+Feb 15 2010, 09:23 AM~16617545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT MEASUREMENTS ARE YOU LOOKING FOR EXACTLY? 



> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 16 2010, 07:21 AM~16627330
> *Thats insane :wow:  At least make me feel better and say that they are multiple owners sharing a garage??? :happysad:
> *


SORRY FROG, BUT THEY'RE ALL TOMAS's CARS....... :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 15 2010, 10:26 PM~16624190
> *Thx man.  It is back there getting a few upgrades  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT ELSE CAN YOU UPGRADE ON THAT MIKE!!! LOL


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 16 2010, 09:04 AM~16628050
> *WHAT ELSE CAN YOU UPGRADE ON THAT MIKE!!! LOL
> *


NO SHIT HUH? :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 16 2010, 11:16 AM~16628144
> *NO SHIT HUH?  :biggrin:
> *


one of these days ill be just like you pete i wanna have a 58


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 16 2010, 09:20 AM~16628173
> *one  of  these  days  ill be  just  like  you  pete  i wanna  have  a  58
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YOU BE LIKE LITTLE OL ME? COME ON NOW SMILEY, THE LAST TIME I WENT TO YOUR SHOP, YOU HAD YOUR FULLY RESTORED 60 RAG AND YOUR NEWLY PAINTED ALL O.G CALIFORNIA BUILT 58 HARDTOP, NOT TO MENTION YOU OWN THE SICKEST CADDI AROUND..... I WANNA BE LIKE YOU BIG DOG.


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 16 2010, 09:33 AM~16627878
> *WHAT MEASUREMENTS ARE YOU LOOKING FOR EXACTLY?
> *


Im trying to drill the holes to mount them but aparently everybody does it diferent :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Feb 16 2010, 10:45 AM~16628382
> *Im trying to drill the holes to mount them but aparently everybody does it diferent :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


i think most go with two stars,i started about an inch from rear and spaced everything about an inch or so going foward... :cheesy:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 16 2010, 10:49 AM~16628419
> *i think most go with two stars,i started about an inch from rear and spaced everything about an inch or so going foward... :cheesy:
> *


thanks bro I star doing my layout that way it looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 16 2010, 11:44 AM~16628379
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> YOU BE LIKE LITTLE OL ME? COME ON NOW SMILEY, THE LAST TIME I WENT TO YOUR SHOP, YOU HAD YOUR FULLY RESTORED 60 RAG AND YOUR NEWLY PAINTED ALL O.G CALIFORNIA BUILT 58 HARDTOP, NOT TO MENTION YOU OWN THE SICKEST CADDI AROUND..... I WANNA BE LIKE YOU BIG DOG.
> *


yours dont have a top though :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 16 2010, 08:21 AM~16627330
> *Thats insane :wow:  At least make me feel better and say that they are multiple owners sharing a garage??? :happysad:
> *


only one 58 dosent belong to the owner of that garage....and thats only one of 2


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Feb 16 2010, 11:43 AM~16629548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Feb 16 2010, 09:04 AM~16628050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: you'll see


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 16 2010, 11:01 PM~16634901
> *:biggrin:  you'll see
> *


 :0


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

got dropped off with rick at O.G. today


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Feb 16 2010, 08:58 PM~16635699
> *got dropped off with rick at O.G. today
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Feb 16 2010, 08:58 PM~16635699
> *got dropped off with rick at O.G. today
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 16 2010, 09:01 PM~16634901
> *:biggrin:  you'll see
> *


OH I KNOW WE WILL!!!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 15 2010, 06:52 PM~16622180
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 15 2010, 07:52 PM~16622180
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0  Very nice collection


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 15 2010, 11:01 PM~16624790
> *thats a customers car cant sell it!
> hey thats my living room table those ports are on!!!
> *


yea i got the picture from here and I touhg it would heve the measurements for skirts but I guess its just for the body thanks


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG+Feb 16 2010, 08:21 AM~16627330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's a partnership between the 2 - quite disgusting at that. :uh: 

basically a 2 man car club with the combined fleets.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TIJUAS 661+Feb 12 2010, 11:56 AM~16594238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 17 2010, 11:33 PM~16648724
> *LOL
> *


INSTIGATING ASS..... :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 11 2010, 12:17 PM~16583387
> *O.G STOCKS SUCKA, WHATCHU TALMBOUT?
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :worship: 

Bad ass ride! one of my favs hands down... I also got the chance to talk with pete today.. Not only is his ride bad ass but hes is a real down to earth koO vato... Thanks PETE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pescos Inc. (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Feb 18 2010, 09:57 PM~16657985
> *:wow:  :worship:
> 
> Bad ass ride! one of my favs hands down... I also got the chance to talk with pete today.. Not only is his ride bad ass but hes is a real down to earth koO vato... Thanks PETE! :thumbsup:
> *



Yep, Only 58 Rag in Kern County :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pescos Inc._@Feb 19 2010, 06:23 AM~16659336
> *Yep, Only 58 Rag in Kern County :biggrin:
> *


Go to bed already. :uh:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Feb 18 2010, 10:57 PM~16657985
> *:wow:  :worship:
> 
> Bad ass ride! one of my favs hands down... I also got the chance to talk with pete today.. Not only is his ride bad ass but hes is a real down to earth koO vato... Thanks PETE! :thumbsup:
> *



pete's ride > pete 

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 19 2010, 07:28 PM~16666102
> *pete's ride > pete
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


pete's woman > pete's ride 

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS61_@Feb 19 2010, 10:51 AM~16662062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS61_@Feb 19 2010, 11:51 AM~16662062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY+Feb 18 2010, 09:57 PM~16657985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:roflmao: hno:


----------



## $woop (Feb 20, 2010)

tha 58's are hella clean, i would have no prob pushing a 58 down tha blocc


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

THANKS FOR THE LEAD THIS AM PETE  KEEP UR EYE OUT FOR THAT OTHER PART AND A POSI LOL


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 20 2010, 04:09 PM~16672370
> *THANKS FOR THE LEAD THIS AM PETE   KEEP UR EYE OUT FOR THAT OTHER PART AND A POSI LOL
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YOU GOT IT BIG T. 




2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *smiley`s 84 fleetwood*


I'DE HATE TO SEE SMILEY BUST OUT WITH A 58 RAG.... hno: hno: 

WE'DE ALL BE IN TROUBLE.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 20 2010, 04:14 PM~16672409
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: YOU GOT IT BIG T.
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: smiley`s 84 fleetwood
> ...


:0 THATS NOT NICE PETE :biggrin: JUST MESSING WITH YOU SMILEY


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 20 2010, 04:39 PM~16672608
> *:0 THATS NOT NICE PETE :biggrin:  JUST MESSING WITH YOU SMILEY
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin: 


MAN WHERE'S EVERYONE AT?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Feb 19 2010, 09:35 AM~16660823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 21 2010, 02:05 PM~16679410
> *:0
> *


THAT COULD BE YOU BIG DOG.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:0 

Much respect for those restoring '58-60s

You know how hard it is to find pinche partes!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 21 2010, 12:22 PM~16678325
> *:wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> MAN WHERE'S EVERYONE AT?
> *


working overtime on 58s :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 21 2010, 05:44 PM~16681143
> *working overtime on 58s :cheesy:
> *


NEW pics or it didnt happen :biggrin: LOL


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem+Feb 21 2010, 05:00 PM~16680725-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S UP MR. SALTERS? YOU KNOW TONY IS RIGHT, AS THE SAYING GOES "PIC'S OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN"...... OR BETTER YET DON'T POST ANY PICTURE, CUZ THEM I BECOME ALL INSECURE ABOUT MY CAR.  :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 21 2010, 05:55 PM~16681246
> *NEW pics or it didnt happen  :biggrin:  LOL
> *


TELL'EM BIG T.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 21 2010, 06:59 PM~16681287
> *YES SIR!!! WE CAN'T FIND ANY 58 PARTS BECAUSE THESE DUDES BELOW ARE HOARDING THEM ALL.  :biggrin:
> WHAT'S UP MR. SALTERS? YOU KNOW TONY IS RIGHT, AS THE SAYING GOES "PIC'S OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN"...... OR BETTER YET DON'T POST ANY PICTURE, CUZ THEM I BECOME ALL INSECURE ABOUT MY CAR.   :biggrin:
> TELL'EM BIG T.
> *


u guys r right......it didnt happen....lol i got her up and running and off to exhaust on tues....give me a minute i'll get some pics..... 
on another not anybody with a nice clean wonderbar? :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

i put in some work on mine this weekend finally


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 21 2010, 06:51 PM~16680635
> *THAT COULD BE YOU BIG DOG.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61+Feb 21 2010, 06:38 PM~16681656-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MR. BIG BALLER, WHAT'S UP?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 21 2010, 07:44 PM~16682644
> *i put in some work on mine this weekend finally
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 21 2010, 08:44 PM~16682644
> *i put in some work on mine this weekend finally
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 21 2010, 09:58 PM~16682884
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> LOOKS GOOD VIC.
> MR. BIG BALLER, WHAT'S UP?
> *


 :nono:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 21 2010, 09:44 PM~16682644
> *i put in some work on mine this weekend finally
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Feb 21 2010, 09:13 PM~16684090
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAYUM! Looking good Dave. When are you going to bust it out? I have a new project going too  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=527322&st=0


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 21 2010, 09:44 PM~16682644
> *i put in some work on mine this weekend finally
> 
> 
> ...


lets see some more pics


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 21 2010, 10:24 PM~16684266
> *DAYUM!  Looking good Dave.  When are you going to bust it out?  I have a new project going too
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=527322&st=0
> *


we were tryin to have it ready for march Pomona Swap..but we got 2 more 58 rags we're workin on..and the 2 59's...so we swamped


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Feb 21 2010, 09:13 PM~16684090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAR LOOKING GOOD DAVE


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

got her put away for a minute...


----------



## imp1641 (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Feb 21 2010, 09:13 PM~16684090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's the color on this 58?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imp1641_@Feb 22 2010, 05:33 PM~16692069
> *What's the color on this 58?
> *


Aegean Turquoise


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Wuts up my 58 brothas  I have another question, what is the easiest way to re-asemble the fenders to the body/frame :dunno: . Do you bolt on the fenderwells to the fenders before or after :banghead: . With a little help and luck I should be cruisin this summer :roflmao: Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Feb 22 2010, 05:56 PM~16692339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Feb 22 2010, 07:09 PM~16692520
> *Wuts up my 58 brothas   I have another question, what is the easiest way to re-asemble the fenders to the body/frame :dunno: . Do you bolt on the fenderwells to the fenders before or after :banghead: . With a little help and luck I should be cruisin this summer :roflmao: Thanks :thumbsup:
> *


yep install everything....wheel well and trim .then install on car..


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks guys  I'll take some more pics this weekend when I pull it out to do some more work to it. Wait till you guys see what was used to patch the floor boards.... :happysad: 



> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Feb 21 2010, 08:58 PM~16682884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Feb 22 2010, 06:56 PM~16692339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the color combo here, but the hood is killin me


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 22 2010, 08:13 PM~16693367
> *I really like the color combo here, but the hood is killin me
> *


do they put luvers on the skirts too or is just the reflection? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Feb 23 2010, 03:12 AM~16697402
> *do they put luvers on the skirts too or is just the reflection? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


  :tears: :banghead:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Feb 23 2010, 02:12 AM~16697402
> *do they put luvers on the skirts too or is just the reflection? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


yes the guy did  He even had the extended conti kit on it :angry: but it was an overall clean car. 348 tri power too.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Feb 23 2010, 03:31 PM~16702782
> *ttt :cheesy:
> *


YOU NEED TO BUST YOU OUT A 58 HOMIE.


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 22 2010, 06:51 PM~16693062
> *yep install everything....wheel well and trim .then install on car..
> *


Thanks bro, thats what I was thinking, but I thought I'd ask to make sure :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lil'Chuko (Feb 11, 2010)

58 impalas are the shit no matter if there convertible or hardtop


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil'Chuko_@Feb 24 2010, 12:54 PM~16712503
> *58 impalas are the shit no matter if there convertible or hardtop
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil'Chuko (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 24 2010, 02:05 PM~16712589
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


This is a perfect example of what i was saying , i might have mine ready for the summer :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 24 2010, 01:05 PM~16712589
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Sweeeeeeet :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## imp1641 (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 22 2010, 05:51 PM~16692281
> *Aegean Turquoise
> *


Thankx PETE-STA, I thought that color was Aegean, but was not positive. The reason for my concern for the color is: I just came up/bought this 58 Impala and the OG color was Two Tone Aegean Turquoise/Arctic White Thinking of puttin her back to the OG color. The paint on the car is pretty faded............ Car was Last painted in 1982.

I guess you all can call me the newbie to the 58 Fest, might/will need some info on taking some of these parts off the car as I slowly break her down for paint. 

Thanks again PETE


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by imp1641_@Feb 24 2010, 10:40 PM~16717498
> *Thankx PETE-STA, I thought that color was Aegean, but was not positive. The reason for my concern for the color is: I just came up/bought this 58 Impala and the OG color was Two Tone Aegean Turquoise/Arctic White Thinking of puttin her back to the OG color. The paint on the car is pretty faded............ Car was Last painted in 1982.
> 
> I guess you all can call me the newbie to the 58 Fest, might/will need some info on taking some of these parts off the car as I slowly break her down for paint.
> ...



looks like a real good start. i always wondered if they made factroy two tone impalas cause all d really seen were bel airs. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by imp1641_@Feb 24 2010, 09:40 PM~16717498
> *Thankx PETE-STA, I thought that color was Aegean, but was not positive. The reason for my concern for the color is: I just came up/bought this 58 Impala and the OG color was Two Tone Aegean Turquoise/Arctic White Thinking of puttin her back to the OG color. The paint on the car is pretty faded............ Car was Last painted in 1982.
> 
> I guess you all can call me the newbie to the 58 Fest, might/will need some info on taking some of these parts off the car as I slowly break her down for paint.
> ...


Very nice ride there buddy


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Feb 23 2010, 02:12 AM~16697402
> *do they put luvers on the skirts too or is just the reflection? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


ah shit they did


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by imp1641_@Feb 24 2010, 09:40 PM~16717498
> *Thankx PETE-STA, I thought that color was Aegean, but was not positive. The reason for my concern for the color is: I just came up/bought this 58 Impala and the OG color was Two Tone Aegean Turquoise/Arctic White Thinking of puttin her back to the OG color. The paint on the car is pretty faded............ Car was Last painted in 1982.
> 
> I guess you all can call me the newbie to the 58 Fest, might/will need some info on taking some of these parts off the car as I slowly break her down for paint.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imp1641_@Feb 24 2010, 08:40 PM~16717498
> *Thankx PETE-STA, I thought that color was Aegean, but was not positive. The reason for my concern for the color is: I just came up/bought this 58 Impala and the OG color was Two Tone Aegean Turquoise/Arctic White Thinking of puttin her back to the OG color. The paint on the car is pretty faded............ Car was Last painted in 1982.
> 
> I guess you all can call me the newbie to the 58 Fest, might/will need some info on taking some of these parts off the car as I slowly break her down for paint.
> ...


 :wow: :wow: DAMN BRO THAT IS A NICE EIGHT MAN..... WE ALL WERE NEWBIES TO THE 58 GAME AT ONE POINT MAN, ANY QUESTIONS YOU HAVE POST IN HERE AND WE'LL ALL BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO HELP.  

POST MORE PICS AND INFO OF YOUR CAR BRO, IT'S BADASS...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Maybe you 58 homies can help answer this for me.

Does anyone know the 58 Factory Fender mounted spotlamp (Not the Trailmaster) passenger side inner bracket part number?? 
I have the 6802 driver side but have never had or even seen the passenger, I've been told they use the same one for both sides like 61-62 but it doesn't seem to fit well??

Gracias!


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

ive been told the same thing for mine. as to my knowledge they never made a factory pass. side fender mount. (correct me if im wrong). but ive been told by a few that the brackets fit. sorry not much more help but i would liek to know what you come up with cause im going the same route.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

In 58 Chevrolet only offered a driver side fender mounted spotlight. Aftermarket(unity) did however offer their own brackets driver and pass side. Completely different in look.

**Edit** I should add a gentlemen up north has made a bracket that appears to be stock for the pass side, but is not, it was only designed and made within the last 5 years or so I want to say.



> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Feb 25 2010, 01:42 PM~16723352
> *Maybe you 58 homies can help answer this for me.
> 
> Does anyone know the 58 Factory Fender mounted spotlamp (Not the Trailmaster) passenger side inner bracket part number??
> ...


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Well Fullsize I have seen the passenger side fender mount spotlight with the factory correct outer mounting bracket but no inner, on a couple cars. I don't know how to post pics on here but it was the factory passenger outer mount not the Unity ones.

Thanks


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

In 58 Chevrolet only offered a driver side fender mounted spotlight. Aftermarket(unity) did however offer their own brackets driver and pass side. Completely different in look.

**Edit** I should add a gentlemen up north has made a bracket that appears to be stock for the pass side, but is not, it was only designed and made within the last 5 years or so I want to say.


Thanks Onestop, maybe that's the case. Someone on here should have pictures of the Turquise Blue 58 Hardtop from NewStars LA on here, I know I seen it on his ride. I seen it years ago at a show and I'm almost 100%


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Feb 25 2010, 03:03 PM~16723557
> *Well Fullsize I have seen the passenger side fender mount spotlight with the factory correct outer mounting bracket but no inner, on a couple cars. I don't know how to post pics on here but it was the factory passenger outer mount not the Unity ones.
> 
> Thanks
> *


i hadnt heard of a aftermarket. i would think that the inner bracket would be the same as the driver side just backwards of course.


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

I believe Unity aftermarket brackets were only for the Outers.


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 25 2010, 12:25 PM~16722804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Feb 25 2010, 02:07 PM~16723586
> *In 58 Chevrolet only offered a driver side fender mounted spotlight. Aftermarket(unity) did however offer their own brackets driver and pass side. Completely different in look.
> 
> **Edit** I should add a gentlemen up north has made a bracket that appears to be stock for the pass side, but is not, it was only designed and made within the last 5 years or so I want to say.
> ...


that 58 did have the right hand side bracket frank made it and i got the mode it looks like the driver side im makeing the in side one for the right hand side for 58 impala let me know if you 58 king pins need it and ill make it ? by summer time we hape to have the venetian blinds for 62-70 cars. martinez-restoration,


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Feb 25 2010, 04:09 PM~16724196
> *that 58 did have the right hand side bracket frank made it and i got the mode it looks like the driver side im makeing the in side one for the right hand side for 58 impala let me know if you 58 king pins need it and ill make it  ? by summer time we hape to have the venetian blinds for 62-70 cars. martinez-restoration,
> *


id be interested in this. you got pics or a link?


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 13 2010, 05:54 PM~16603122
> *Well I was gunna post up some pics of my NEW house and my sweet 3 car garage it had but after seeing this^^^^......back to the drawing board :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


58 wagon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> that 58 did have the right hand side bracket frank made it and i got the mode it looks like the driver side im makeing the in side one for the right hand side for 58 impala let me know if you 58 king pins need it and ill make it ? by summer time we hape to have the venetian blinds for 62-70 cars. martinez-restoration,
> 
> OK, so that solves the mystery--I knew someone here would know the deal.
> 
> Let me know when you guys get them homie....gracias


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imp1641_@Feb 24 2010, 08:40 PM~16717498
> *Thankx PETE-STA, I thought that color was Aegean, but was not positive. The reason for my concern for the color is: I just came up/bought this 58 Impala and the OG color was Two Tone Aegean Turquoise/Arctic White Thinking of puttin her back to the OG color. The paint on the car is pretty faded............ Car was Last painted in 1982.
> 
> I guess you all can call me the newbie to the 58 Fest, might/will need some info on taking some of these parts off the car as I slowly break her down for paint.
> ...



nice


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

I got my skirts re done thanks to THE PETE-STA for all the tips, they work out great :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Feb 26 2010, 02:05 AM~16730749
> *I got my skirts re done thanks to THE PETE-STA for all the tips, they work out gret  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro whens the tattoo party


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Feb 26 2010, 12:05 AM~16730749
> *I got my skirts re done thanks to THE PETE-STA for all the tips, they work out gret  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKS SICK BIG DOG.


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

This bumper jack is one of the Rare Accessories that came out in 1958 & 1959 Impala most came in Level air cars I took this one from a 2 door Belair.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 26 2010, 07:10 AM~16731806
> *This bumper jack is one of the Rare Accessories that came out in 1958 & 1959 Impala most came in Level air cars I took this one from a 2 door Belair.
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool..i ve heard of em but never seen one..thats bad!!!!!!


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Feb 26 2010, 01:05 AM~16730749
> *I got my skirts re done thanks to THE PETE-STA for all the tips, they work out great  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


how much are your uppers extended?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Feb 26 2010, 02:05 AM~16730749
> *I got my skirts re done thanks to THE PETE-STA for all the tips, they work out great  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


thats shit is fucken clean


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2010, 10:34 PM~16738998
> *how much are your uppers extended?
> *


1 1/2"



> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 26 2010, 11:22 PM~16739369
> *thats shit is fucken  clean
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

TTT :wow:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## my58vert (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Looking for clear windshield. If anyone has one pm me. Thanks


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Feb 27 2010, 10:22 AM~16741424
> *1 1/2"
> THANKS BRO
> *


It looks real nice  . Do you have any close ups of them? I am planning on extending mine but I think I'm only going to do 1in


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 27 2010, 06:02 PM~16744423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'd drive it :happysad:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 27 2010, 11:44 PM~16747244
> *I'd drive it :happysad:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Feb 27 2010, 03:53 PM~16743506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 27 2010, 11:44 PM~16747244
> *I'd drive it :happysad:
> *


he said he narrowed it 17 inches :0


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

anyone interested in a 58 vert? I might let mine go with everything for $25,000 OBO pm me or go to my topic for a look see.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=497240&hl=


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

58 i seen while at the coast a few weeks ago


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 27 2010, 05:02 PM~16744423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat a hell !!! ??? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

this 1958 travel from long beach cali , and cross the border to ensenada mexico , for the unicos carclub show


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Mar 1 2010, 10:07 PM~16767296
> *this 1958 travel from long beach cali , and cross the border to ensenada mexico , for the unicos carclub show
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's what I'm talon about, a true driver


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64+Mar 1 2010, 10:43 PM~16768614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: WHERE THE HELL YOU BEEN ERIC? :biggrin: 


YOU GET THOSE CRUISERS SKIRTS ON YOUR EIGHT YET? YOU NEED TO POST SOME PICS MAN....


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

Damn, i never get tired of looking at 58's


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Mar 3 2010, 04:36 PM~16787323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QUE ONDA TURTLE?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 2 2010, 10:52 AM~16771610
> *
> *


Hey stranger I hope you got that 58 tucked away I herd you guys got some bad weather going your way


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Feb 26 2010, 01:05 AM~16730749
> *I got my skirts re done thanks to THE PETE-STA for all the tips, they work out great  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 27 2010, 11:42 PM~16747228
> *It looks real nice  . Do you have any close ups of them? I am planning on extending mine but I think I'm only going to do 1in
> *


I dont rigth now but I'll PM you some later


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 3 2010, 07:10 PM~16788252
> *:uh:  :uh:
> QUE ONDA TURTLE?
> *


Nada bro just waiting for the suny days to came back so we can ride againg :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Mar 2 2010, 01:21 PM~16773907-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries the 58 is well protected :thumbsup: ...by the way how's your 58
coming along bro?


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 3 2010, 05:36 PM~16787323
> *Damn, i never get tired of looking at 58's
> *


 :biggrin:* or IMPALAS period....BOWTIE OR DIE*


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

i seen lot of 58 impala none with a inside visor


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

more recent...


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Mar 4 2010, 06:37 PM~16798447
> *i seen lot of 58 impala none with a inside visor
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a very rare option for Pontiacs & an idea i wanted to use...I did a post on Jalopyjournal like 2yrs ago cause i wanted to do one in my 58 Sedan Delivery but now that i have an Impala...You wont be the only

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=264717


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Mar 4 2010, 05:37 PM~16798447
> *i seen lot of 58 impala none with a inside visor
> 
> 
> ...


DONT THOSE TOO OFTEN!! :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 4 2010, 05:38 PM~16798460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wave:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 4 2010, 04:38 PM~16798460
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn that is a beautiful car. Did drops have the underhood padding?


----------



## el barril (Mar 6, 2008)

Damm dose FIFTYHAT8ERS ILOVE THEM RIDES NEXT TIME I RIDE WITH PETE I'LL MAKE SHURE I TAKE MY SON FOR A PICTURE


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 4 2010, 09:00 AM~16794350
> *What's up Pete...been real busy with work.I'll post some new pics soon :biggrin:
> No worries the 58 is well protected :thumbsup: ...by the way how's your 58
> coming along bro?
> *


It's coming along finally  it's a shell now, but now I know where the rusty areas are hno:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Mar 4 2010, 12:10 AM~16792062
> *I dont rigth now but I'll PM you some later
> *


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav+Mar 4 2010, 04:38 PM~16798460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW WHAT'S UP BARRILON.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 4 2010, 10:03 PM~16799189
> *Thats a very rare option for Pontiacs & an idea i wanted to use...I did a post on Jalopyjournal like 2yrs ago cause i wanted to do one in my 58 Sedan Delivery but now that i have an Impala...You wont be the only
> 
> http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=264717
> *


Pontiac and Cadillac were the only ones to offer this bad ass accy.


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

selling my 58 impala wheels and tires sold my conv and had them in my garage for some time now 550.00 obo


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

ANYBODY HAVE PICS OF 58 IMPALA FRAME IN THE TRANS MOUNT AREA CLOSE UPS PREFERED PLEASE THANKS


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Mar 6 2010, 06:02 PM~16815143
> *selling my 58 impala wheels and tires sold my conv and had them in my garage for some time now 550.00 obo
> 
> 
> ...




how are the tire threads?


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 7 2010, 04:19 PM~16820720
> *ANYBODY HAVE PICS OF 58 IMPALA FRAME IN THE TRANS MOUNT AREA CLOSE UPS PREFERED PLEASE THANKS
> *


what part you want a close up of and i will take pics for you tomorrow , i got an 8 rag frame chilling


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 7 2010, 02:19 PM~16820720
> *ANYBODY HAVE PICS OF 58 IMPALA FRAME IN THE TRANS MOUNT AREA CLOSE UPS PREFERED PLEASE THANKS
> *











hows this Tony..hey did you get a condenser yet?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Feb 28 2010, 09:08 AM~16748754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Motherfucker is mean!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 7 2010, 08:23 PM~16822765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 7 2010, 06:22 PM~16822762
> *what part you want a close up of and i will take pics for you tomorrow , i got an 8 rag frame chilling
> *


Just a couple good close ups of stock location the guy i got my car from moved the mount ont he frame instead of making a new trans crossmember he was gunna run a th400 so now i have to move it back to og location


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 7 2010, 06:23 PM~16822765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dave, what paint do you use to keep the manifold intakes from turning black on the big block? I didn't have that problem with the other manifold and the 4 barrel, but with the tripower... black as night on the two sides.  do they make a high heat chevy orange engine paint? I can't find it it if they do.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 7 2010, 06:23 PM~16822765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Frame looks nice man yes i got the condenser just need the drier bottle then its goes on it


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS61_@Feb 19 2010, 11:51 AM~16662062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Mar 7 2010, 02:34 PM~16820797
> *how are the tire threads?
> *


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 7 2010, 08:03 PM~16823088
> *Dave, what paint do you use to keep the manifold intakes from turning black on the big block?  I didn't have that problem with the other manifold and the 4 barrel, but with the tripower... black as night on the two sides.    do they make a high heat chevy orange engine paint?  I can't find it it if they do.
> *


high temp paint


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 7 2010, 09:59 PM~16823051
> *Just a couple good close ups of stock location the guy i got my car from moved the mount ont he frame instead of making a new trans crossmember he was gunna run a th400 so now i have to move it back to og location
> *


i will get you some pics with measurments in the morning


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 8 2010, 05:27 PM~16831405
> *i will get you some pics with measurments in the morning
> *


Thanks


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

sup peter!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 9 2010, 10:46 AM~16839013
> *sup peter!
> *


 :wow: having troubles?? you may need this







:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 9 2010, 12:52 PM~16839626
> *:wow:  having troubles?? you may need this
> 
> 
> ...


i recommend viagra over cyalis. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Mar 9 2010, 10:46 AM~16839013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

here you go tony , hope this helps 
















































































hope you can understand the locations of the tape measures where i referenced it at


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 9 2010, 06:28 PM~16843728
> *here you go tony , hope this helps
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot man nice pics just what i needed but can you do me one other favor and get that por frame out of the dirt PLEASE  :tears: LOL


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 9 2010, 09:40 PM~16843886
> *Thanks alot man nice pics just what i needed but can you do me one other favor and get that por frame out of the dirt PLEASE  :tears: LOL
> *


its just an 8rag frame , man thse things are everywhere , lol yea it will be off the dirt real soon :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 9 2010, 06:46 PM~16843958
> *its just an 8rag frame , man thse things are everywhere , lol yea it will be off the dirt real soon  :biggrin:
> *


Ill take all the extra one off your hands and out of your way so they dont take up anymore room on your impala compound


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 11 2010, 01:56 AM~16857800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  more pics?


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Mar 11 2010, 04:05 AM~16858130
> * more pics?
> *


x2 its lookin pretty good


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 7 2010, 07:23 PM~16822765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 7 2010, 07:23 PM~16822765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a levelair car????? :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi,

I have all 4 of these hubbies it pretty good condition. They are good for a extra set or something. all you need to do is replace the insert if you wanted to and theu would look good. If anyone is interested PM me and I will get back to you. looks like a 58 Chevy Impala knock off. Looking for $200 + shipping. Can ship middle of next week. Make offer.
 Thanks


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Mar 12 2010, 09:53 AM~16869827
> *Is this a levelair car????? :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


yes sir....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I'VE NEVER REALLY BEEN A FAN OF THE CADDI TAIL LIGHT ON 58's, BUT I SAID FUCK IT AND PUT SOME ON MY EIGHT.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 12 2010, 09:01 PM~16876715
> *I'VE NEVER REALLY BEEN A FAN OF THE CADDI TAIL LIGHT ON 58's, BUT I SAID FUCK IT AND PUT SOME ON MY EIGHT.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

this is the 58 dreamworks did. They did a wonderful job. Should be out soon


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 12 2010, 09:01 PM~16876715
> *I'VE NEVER REALLY BEEN A FAN OF THE CADDI TAIL LIGHT ON 58's, BUT I SAID FUCK IT AND PUT SOME ON MY EIGHT.
> 
> 
> ...


Tr8r LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 12 2010, 11:33 PM~16878070
> *
> 
> 
> ...



badass!


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 13 2010, 12:33 AM~16878070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD MARK,CANT WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 11 2010, 01:56 AM~16857800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that nice bro


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 13 2010, 12:33 AM~16878070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 11 2010, 12:56 AM~16857800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS AN OLD PICTURE. CAR WILL BE OUT SOON. CHANGING IT BACK TO STOCK.DONT NEED HYDROS AND CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE.WILL POST UP PIX SOON.


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 13 2010, 12:33 AM~16878070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ! DONT SEE TO MANY WITH PATTERNS.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 12 2010, 10:01 PM~16876715
> *I'VE NEVER REALLY BEEN A FAN OF THE CADDI TAIL LIGHT ON 58's, BUT I SAID FUCK IT AND PUT SOME ON MY EIGHT.
> 
> 
> ...


i like em better :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luv_my58_@Mar 13 2010, 04:47 PM~16881874
> *DAMN THATS AN OLD PICTURE. CAR WILL BE OUT SOON. CHANGING IT BACK TO STOCK.DONT NEED HYDROS AND CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE.WILL POST UP PIX SOON.
> *


beautiful color bro


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 13 2010, 05:05 PM~16881959
> *beautiful color bro
> *


THX BRO ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Car Show yesterday



















The black one is a 348 4bbl car, the Vert been converted to a 348 with an edelbrock and lots of modern stuff like discs and power brakes and Alt. Both awesome cars for some old guys.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

caddy lights, pete? :angry: 

you're in for a lecture when i talk to you again.


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 12 2010, 09:01 PM~16876715
> *I'VE NEVER REALLY BEEN A FAN OF THE CADDI TAIL LIGHT ON 58's, BUT I SAID FUCK IT AND PUT SOME ON MY EIGHT.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 12 2010, 10:01 PM~16876715
> *I'VE NEVER REALLY BEEN A FAN OF THE CADDI TAIL LIGHT ON 58's, BUT I SAID FUCK IT AND PUT SOME ON MY EIGHT.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to change it up every now an then  looks pretty cool


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

My buddy Big Ray recieved his 58 this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 12 2010, 10:01 PM~16876715
> *I'VE NEVER REALLY BEEN A FAN OF THE CADDI TAIL LIGHT ON 58's, BUT I SAID FUCK IT AND PUT SOME ON MY EIGHT.
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 14 2010, 05:59 PM~16889126
> *Nice to change it up every now an then   looks pretty cool
> *


x2


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 14 2010, 05:03 PM~16889156
> *My buddy Big Ray recieved his 58 this weekend  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice another one saved


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Feb 8 2010, 05:06 PM~16551899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

I got my 58 back today with the upgrades. :biggrin: Tripower with vacuum linkage and OG air cleaner no repop. Got the wonderbar and the best part... an alternator tucked down low out of sight so I can do a BIG stereo upgrade and still look 100% stock. You can't even see it unless you are looking for it. It is bad ass. 










































Tripower OG Vac linkage


































Wonderbar (working ) 










Alternator for BIG stereo upgrade :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 14 2010, 06:03 PM~16889156
> *My buddy Big Ray recieved his 58 this weekend  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a nice project :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sin Sixty you got one bad ass drop  I herd of another 58 drop in Bakersfield that's been hiding, I'm trying to get more info on it asap


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 14 2010, 08:16 PM~16890472
> *I got my 58 back today with the upgrades.  :biggrin:  Tripower with vacuum linkage and OG air cleaner no repop.  Got the wonderbar and the best part...  an alternator tucked down low out of sight so I can do a BIG stereo upgrade and still look 100% stock.  You can't even see it unless you are looking for it.  It is bad ass.
> 
> 
> ...


Looooocks clean homie thats 1 bad motherfucker :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

i meant looks lol :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 14 2010, 08:01 PM~16891113
> *Sin Sixty you got one bad ass drop   I herd of another 58 drop in Bakersfield that's been hiding, I'm trying to get more info on it asap
> *



Thank you. sure fun to drive. We logged some miles on her today


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 14 2010, 08:08 PM~16891221
> *Looooocks clean homie thats 1 bad motherfucker  :cheesy:
> *



Thx!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 14 2010, 08:16 PM~16890472
> *I got my 58 back today with the upgrades.  :biggrin:  Tripower with vacuum linkage and OG air cleaner no repop.  Got the wonderbar and the best part...  an alternator tucked down low out of sight so I can do a BIG stereo upgrade and still look 100% stock.  You can't even see it unless you are looking for it.  It is bad ass.
> 
> 
> ...


BROTHER YOUR KILLING IT WITH THE 58!!! LOOKS GREAT!!! YOUR TAKING IT TO ANOTHER LEVEL MY MAN!! :h5:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 14 2010, 08:41 PM~16891627
> *BROTHER YOUR KILLING IT WITH THE 58!!! LOOKS GREAT!!! YOUR TAKING IT TO ANOTHER LEVEL MY MAN!! :h5:
> *



Thanks Ryan The new stereo equipment will be here next week. Guess what I'll be doing Sunday  Cruise on over and we'll take her for a roll


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 14 2010, 08:16 PM~16890472
> *I got my 58 back today with the upgrades.  :biggrin:  Tripower with vacuum linkage and OG air cleaner no repop.  Got the wonderbar and the best part...  an alternator tucked down low out of sight so I can do a BIG stereo upgrade and still look 100% stock.  You can't even see it unless you are looking for it.  It is bad ass.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Mar 14 2010, 09:17 PM~16892024
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: you do nice work... thx homie


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 14 2010, 08:16 PM~16890472
> *I got my 58 back today with the upgrades.  :biggrin:  Tripower with vacuum linkage and OG air cleaner no repop.  Got the wonderbar and the best part...  an alternator tucked down low out of sight so I can do a BIG stereo upgrade and still look 100% stock.  You can't even see it unless you are looking for it.  It is bad ass.
> 
> 
> ...



wow, thats so damn impressive :wow: :wow: 

nice to see its driven or did you plant those bugs in the radiator? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 14 2010, 09:51 PM~16892389
> *wow, thats so damn impressive :wow:  :wow:
> 
> nice to see its driven or did you plant those bugs in the radiator?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: I drive the hell out of it.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 14 2010, 08:27 PM~16891488
> *Thank you.  sure fun to drive.  We logged some miles on her today
> *


How you like the og treadle vac brake system does it work coo?? and let me get one of them alt conversion kits LOL


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 14 2010, 07:16 PM~16890472
> *Wonderbar (working  )
> 
> 
> ...


Are your push buttons black or chrome? I can't tell because of the lighting and does it have the anodized red switch under the Wonderbar logo? I recently bought a refurbished one and want to know what the differences are if any between the Impala and Corvette radios. I'd like to have the correct one and was hoping someone would know.


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 14 2010, 09:28 PM~16891499
> *Thx!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

The Wonderbar buttons are chrome & they are flat in front


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Mar 15 2010, 10:48 AM~16895165
> *The Wonderbar buttons are chrome & they are flat in front
> *


NOT MINE AND MINE IS OG


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 12 2010, 10:01 PM~16876715
> *I'VE NEVER REALLY BEEN A FAN OF THE CADDI TAIL LIGHT ON 58's, BUT I SAID FUCK IT AND PUT SOME ON MY EIGHT.
> 
> 
> ...



Dame... they look good bro!  i need some now! were they easy to put on? :biggrin:


----------



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)

wow, this car just isnt fair 

it is one of the cars you are admiring for a whole day if you get the opportunity to see it anywhere..


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i hate you guys with money! :happysad:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 14 2010, 10:00 PM~16891859
> *Thanks Ryan  The new stereo equipment will be here next week.  Guess what I'll be doing Sunday    Cruise on over and we'll take her for a roll
> *


JUST TELL ME WHAT TIME!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 14 2010, 10:53 PM~16892412
> *:biggrin:  I drive the hell out of it.
> *


YES YOU DO!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 14 2010, 08:16 PM~16890472
> *I got my 58 back today with the upgrades.  :biggrin:  Tripower with vacuum linkage and OG air cleaner no repop.  Got the wonderbar and the best part...  an alternator tucked down low out of sight so I can do a BIG stereo upgrade and still look 100% stock.  You can't even see it unless you are looking for it.  It is bad ass.
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

here are some photos of this weekend in south gate.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 15 2010, 12:46 AM~16893340
> *How you like the og treadle vac brake system does it work coo?? and let me get one of them alt conversion kits LOL
> *



The brakes work real well and the alt setup is crazy. John's buddy makes the alt brackets in his shop. Hit BTC up.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Mar 15 2010, 07:59 AM~16894797
> *Are your push buttons black or chrome? I can't tell because of the lighting and does it have the anodized red switch under the Wonderbar logo? I recently bought a refurbished one and want to know what the differences are if any between the Impala and Corvette radios. I'd like to have the correct one and was hoping someone would know.
> *



Mine are black, but I think there were some chromes ones too. I'm told the key is the flat buttons are Impala and the curved are Vette. Yes the switch is red.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Champagne-for-All+Mar 15 2010, 09:57 AM~16895847-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give you a call.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
> [/quote
> 
> Thx


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Mar 15 2010, 03:04 PM~16898297
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking good USO


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 14 2010, 09:27 PM~16891488
> *Thank you.  sure fun to drive.  We logged some miles on her today
> *


Can't wait to get mine done Ima put some miles on it to


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 11 2010, 12:56 AM~16857800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLOR


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 14 2010, 08:16 PM~16890472
> *I got my 58 back today with the upgrades.  :biggrin:  Tripower with vacuum linkage and OG air cleaner no repop.  Got the wonderbar and the best part...  an alternator tucked down low out of sight so I can do a BIG stereo upgrade and still look 100% stock.  You can't even see it unless you are looking for it.  It is bad ass.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Mar 16 2010, 12:04 PM~16898297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad uce
loving everything about it :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 14 2010, 08:16 PM~16890472
> *I got my 58 back today with the upgrades.  :biggrin:  Tripower with vacuum linkage and OG air cleaner no repop.  Got the wonderbar and the best part...  an alternator tucked down low out of sight so I can do a BIG stereo upgrade and still look 100% stock.  You can't even see it unless you are looking for it.  It is bad ass.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 15 2010, 06:39 PM~16899696
> *I don't have any money...  LOL  I spend it all my my cars.
> *


i hear you, brother.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Mar 15 2010, 08:48 AM~16895165
> *The Wonderbar buttons are chrome & they are flat in front
> *


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 16 2010, 12:04 PM~16906402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey tony you could just drop that off with rick for me if ya want? :biggrin:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 15 2010, 04:16 PM~16890472
> *I got my 58 back today with the upgrades.  :biggrin:  Tripower with vacuum linkage and OG air cleaner no repop.  Got the wonderbar and the best part...  an alternator tucked down low out of sight so I can do a BIG stereo upgrade and still look 100% stock.  You can't even see it unless you are looking for it.  It is bad ass.
> 
> 
> ...


oh yea this one aint too shabby either :biggrin:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Just picked up a tripower carb set this past weekend for $120. I had the intake and the carbs are not year correct but then again not much on my 58 is original to the car anymore anyway. Cannt wait to get the 348 rebuilt and the car done so I can drive it.

And before you guys say the one carb is not correct cause of the choke... I know that and thats just a spare that I have had for a while. the other end carb is correct without the choke or idle screws but it was torn appart already so I used that one just for the pic.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Little bit of somethin' back from chrome


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Mar 16 2010, 10:22 AM~16906532
> *hey tony you could just drop that off with rick for me if ya want?  :biggrin:
> *


NOT THAT ONE but I MIGHT BE ABLE TO GET YOU ONE lol


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Mar 16 2010, 11:50 AM~16906733
> *Just picked up a tripower carb set this past weekend for $120. I had the intake and the carbs are not year correct but then again not much on my 58 is original to the car anymore anyway. Cannt wait to get the 348 rebuilt and the car done so I can drive it.
> 
> And before you guys say the one carb is not correct cause of the choke... I know that and thats just a spare that I have had for a while. the other end carb is correct without the choke or idle screws but it was torn appart already so I used that one just for the pic.
> ...


That's gonna look good on that 348


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Mar 16 2010, 01:45 PM~16908188
> *Little bit of somethin' back from chrome
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 16 2010, 07:23 PM~16911818
> *That's gonna look good on that 348
> *



4 sho... and it will haul ass too :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 16 2010, 10:04 AM~16906402
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen both black and chrome


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

looking good mike


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Mar 15 2010, 05:04 PM~16898297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car but I think this is the 58 impala topic :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Mar 16 2010, 07:35 PM~16911998
> *looking good mike
> *



Thx Trino... c u soon.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Mar 15 2010, 04:04 PM~16898297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PARTS CAR


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 16 2010, 03:57 PM~16908324
> *NOT THAT ONE but I MIGHT BE ABLE TO GET YOU ONE lol
> *


well let me know if you do that be cool.


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Mar 16 2010, 11:38 PM~16912028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets see your 58's


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Mar 17 2010, 07:23 AM~16914807
> *Lets see your 58's
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Mar 16 2010, 02:50 PM~16906733
> *Just picked up a tripower carb set this past weekend for $120. I had the intake and the carbs are not year correct but then again not much on my 58 is original to the car anymore anyway. Cannt wait to get the 348 rebuilt and the car done so I can drive it.
> 
> And before you guys say the one carb is not correct cause of the choke... I know that and thats just a spare that I have had for a while. the other end carb is correct without the choke or idle screws but it was torn appart already so I used that one just for the pic.
> ...


The primary should have a ventilation (mushroom cap) port on top as well. Nevertheless, nice score.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Mar 17 2010, 07:23 AM~16914807
> *Lets see your 58's
> *


x58


----------



## Fatfella13 (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 16 2010, 09:49 PM~16912204
> *NICE PARTS CAR
> *



nice parts car?? It's a 58 not a 68


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Mar 17 2010, 07:23 AM~16914807
> *Lets see your 58's
> *


like I said nice car and Im not realy into 58's anymore Ive been around these enough to say Im burnt out on 58's


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68+Mar 16 2010, 08:49 PM~16912204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: 

he's about 10 years and a paint job short!


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 18 2010, 07:37 AM~16917073
> *like I said nice car and Im not realy into 58's anymore Ive been around these enough to say Im burnt out on 58's
> 
> 
> ...


so these are your 58s :dunno:


----------



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)

i dont know why. although thise pic isnt sharp, its just reaaaally porn


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 17 2010, 11:37 AM~16917073
> *like I said nice car and Im not realy into 58's anymore Ive been around these enough to say Im burnt out on 58's
> 
> 
> ...


nice six fo's :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Mar 17 2010, 02:37 PM~16918165
> *so these are your 58s :dunno:
> *


nope thay aint mine there my boy chris cars Ive been around him and the cars for years now


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Champagne-for-All_@Mar 17 2010, 03:11 PM~16918381
> *i dont know why. although thise pic isnt sharp, its just reaaaally porn
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=150424701178


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 17 2010, 11:37 AM~16917073
> *like I said nice car and Im not realy into 58's anymore Ive been around these enough to say Im burnt out on 58's
> 
> 
> ...


 nice :thumbsup:


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Mar 15 2010, 04:04 PM~16898297
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ride is clean! Nice Color :biggrin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 17 2010, 12:37 PM~16917073
> *like I said nice car and Im not realy into 58's anymore Ive been around these enough to say Im burnt out on 58's
> 
> 
> ...


How can you be burnt out on the year that started it all? This is the only year that I don't care how many doors, posts, tail lights there are. My opinion, best year Chevrolet had :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Mar 17 2010, 07:40 PM~16920750
> *How can you be burnt out on the year that started it all? This is the only year that I don't care how many doors, posts, tail lights there are. My opinion, best year Chevrolet had :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I have seen these cars so meny time from start to finish that there aint nothing I havent seen before when it comes to a 58 there nice but Im more of a 60 fan dont get me wroug if there was a good deal on a 58 I would get it but I wouldnt keep it for to long


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

much props to all the 58 builders cuz I know it aint cheap to build them keep up the good work guys and maybe when my pockets get a lil bigger I will do a bad ass 60


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 17 2010, 11:37 AM~16917073
> *like I said nice car and Im not realy into 58's anymore Ive been around these enough to say Im burnt out on 58's
> *


:wow: :scrutinize: then maybe you clicked on the wrong topic


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 17 2010, 11:00 PM~16923974
> *:wow: :scrutinize: then maybe you clicked on the wrong topic
> *



X58


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dylopez_@Mar 18 2010, 02:54 PM~16929555
> *X58
> *


X1958


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 14 2010, 09:16 PM~16890472
> *I got my 58 back today with the upgrades.  :biggrin:  Tripower with vacuum linkage and OG air cleaner no repop.  Got the wonderbar and the best part...  an alternator tucked down low out of sight so I can do a BIG stereo upgrade and still look 100% stock.  You can't even see it unless you are looking for it.  It is bad ass.
> 
> 
> ...


 . . How funny! I've been looking everywhere for this ride's topic; just now figured out it was on '58-Fest...lol lol :biggrin: 
... You already know I love it USO!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 14 2010, 11:00 PM~16891859
> *Thanks Ryan  The new stereo equipment will be here next week.  Guess what I'll be doing Sunday    Cruise on over and we'll take her for a roll
> *


 .. I want to ride ! ! :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 14 2010, 11:16 PM~16890472
> *I got my 58 back today with the upgrades.  :biggrin:  Tripower with vacuum linkage and OG air cleaner no repop.  Got the wonderbar and the best part...  an alternator tucked down low out of sight so I can do a BIG stereo upgrade and still look 100% stock.  You can't even see it unless you are looking for it.  It is bad ass.
> 
> Alternator for BIG stereo upgrade  :biggrin:
> ...


I need that bracket. Where did you get that at?


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-Impala...=item1e5b0149ef
anybody seen this yet/??? :wow:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 19 2010, 05:55 PM~16940277
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-Impala...=item1e5b0149ef
> anybody seen this yet/??? :wow:
> *


 :0 :0 $$$$$$


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 19 2010, 03:04 PM~16939560
> *I need that bracket. Where did you get that at?
> *



Hit up John at BTC his friend makes them.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 19 2010, 04:55 PM~16940277
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-Impala...=item1e5b0149ef
> anybody seen this yet/??? :wow:
> *



Think dude been hitting the crack pipe too hard :uh:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 19 2010, 10:12 PM~16942070
> *Think dude been hitting the crack pipe too hard  :uh:
> *


dam he wanted 250k this morning


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 19 2010, 09:42 PM~16942314
> *dam he wanted 250k this morning
> *


its a nice car, but 100.000 is too much for it.its got wood under it.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 20 2010, 12:11 AM~16942057
> *Hit up John at BTC his friend makes them.
> *


  Thanks


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Mar 19 2010, 10:57 PM~16942448
> *its a nice car, but 100.000 is too much for it.its got wood under it.
> *


its not wood its rubber :biggrin: its worth maybe 75k-80k


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 19 2010, 09:12 PM~16942070
> *Think dude been hitting the crack pipe too hard  :uh:
> *


x58


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

JUST PICKED THIS UP


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 22 2010, 12:08 AM~16958674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice pic


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Once again I need some help. Am I missing somthing here, there seems to be a gap in the corner of the wing window frame and the door  :banghead: 
Help a brutha out :dunno: Thanks
















Is there a seal or somthing that gose here


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Mar 22 2010, 08:57 PM~16968252
> *Once again I need some help. Am I missing somthing here, there seems to be a gap in the corner of the wing window frame and the door   :banghead:
> Help a brutha out :dunno:  Thanks
> 
> ...


im pretty sure thats how its supposed to be, but '58 isnt my year


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 23 2010, 03:55 PM~16976356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh Lord... that is beautiful


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

hey guys i recently removed this this window from my car, it was a pain in the ass to get out. i ended up completly unbolting the track an taking it all out. is that the right way or is there an easier way?


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

sorry this was my first time placing at a lowrider show. as many beautiful car i have seen on this topic i bet you all have had the same feeling one time.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 23 2010, 06:54 PM~16978621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice sheen....beautiful!!!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Mar 23 2010, 05:30 PM~16978358
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Doing it big USO Long over due


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 23 2010, 05:54 PM~16978621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## my58vert (Apr 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 23 2010, 07:32 PM~16979225
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my58vert_@Mar 23 2010, 09:23 PM~16981959
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What up  Always like seeing that car out


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 23 2010, 03:43 PM~16976980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: dayum Dave


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

I guess know one lifts 58's anymore only see pics of stock 58's :angry: :dunno:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 23 2010, 07:31 PM~16979199
> *Doing it big USO  Long over due
> *


thank you brother. whats the next show your going to.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 22 2010, 03:08 AM~16958674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where you at...? :biggrin:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 19 2010, 05:55 PM~16940277
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-Impala...=item1e5b0149ef
> anybody seen this yet/??? :wow:
> *



"Long Term Financing Available 6-10 Years !"

@ $225k... what's that, $2343.75 a month for 8 years? 

:roflmao:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 23 2010, 05:43 PM~16976980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 . . Is this the '8 I've been hearing so much about!!?? . . . Let's see that air ride Uce !! :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 24 2010, 10:24 AM~16985019
> *Where you at...?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats tight bro


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Mar 24 2010, 12:16 AM~16982905
> *I guess know one lifts 58's anymore only see pics of stock 58's  :angry:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Mar 24 2010, 03:32 PM~16988028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Mar 24 2010, 02:32 PM~16988028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Mar 24 2010, 06:01 AM~16983933
> *thank you brother. whats the next show your going to.
> *


SB... going to bust out the 63


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Mar 24 2010, 03:32 PM~16988028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Mar 24 2010, 02:32 PM~16988028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 23 2010, 12:52 PM~16975064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro :thumbsup:. I wasn't sure.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 24 2010, 07:36 PM~16991337
> *SB...  going to bust out the 63
> *


BUSTIN WAAAAAY OUT!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 24 2010, 09:50 PM~16992316
> *BUSTIN WAAAAAY OUT!!!
> *


:yes: . . It's going to need it's own topic!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 24 2010, 10:24 AM~16985019
> *Where you at...?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*dont trip that phantom will be mine in doo time*


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 24 2010, 09:24 AM~16985019
> *Where you at...?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 24 2010, 08:54 PM~16992394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR THESE


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 24 2010, 11:02 PM~16993555
> *HOW MUCH FOR THESE
> *


lots.....more then $2 is my guess...... :biggrin:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 24 2010, 07:36 PM~16991337
> *SB...  going to bust out the 63
> *


oh cool i can wait to see it its going to be hard to find you in all these topics from the 58 to the 60 and now 63 . i hope everything is good out there for you guys.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

turtle, that trunk is hot. 

good stuff!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Mar 24 2010, 09:02 PM~16992523
> *:yes: . . It's going to need it's own topic!!
> *


ITS ALREADY GOT ONE I THINK!!


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG+Mar 24 2010, 02:45 PM~16988148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK'S GUYS


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 25 2010, 10:27 AM~16997163
> *turtle, that trunk is hot.
> 
> good stuff!
> *


THANK'S BRO


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Mar 24 2010, 11:28 AM~16986156
> *. . Is this the '8 I've been hearing so much about!!?? . . . Let's see that air ride Uce !!  :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 25 2010, 04:57 PM~17000927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 25 2010, 05:22 AM~16994847
> *lots.....more then $2 is my guess...... :biggrin:
> *



i have $ 2.50 cents


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRINOS 58 IMPALA


----------



## chevy15021 (Aug 7, 2006)

any one have pics of 58s with nue veue mirrors


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 27 2010, 03:21 PM~17018418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'M NOT DIGGING THE COLOR, BUT IT LOOKS LIKE QUALITY WORK FOR SURE.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP+Mar 27 2010, 04:21 PM~17018418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am digging this color though. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Jose 420 (Jul 1, 2008)

do ya think i could get $45,000 for this 283 powerplant,ps,pb solid trunk and floors 140,000 miles runs and drives good everything works

not sellin it yet just sein what ya guys think


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jose 420_@Mar 28 2010, 08:01 PM~17028411
> *do ya think i could get $45,000 for this 283 powerplant,ps,pb solid trunk and floors 140,000 miles runs and drives good everything works
> 
> 
> ...



Sure I'll come get it tomorrow  PM sent


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Does anybody have Pix or video of Julio's brown and white all O G 1958

that came out in Easy Money?

There was a Dark Blue Cadillac conv as well it belonged to Monte in the movie?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 28 2010, 09:41 PM~17029092
> *Sure I'll come get it tomorrow    PM sent
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 28 2010, 09:41 PM~17029092
> *Sure I'll come get it tomorrow    PM sent
> *


 :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :cheesy:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 27 2010, 03:24 PM~17018429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I'M IN NEED OF THESE (5) PIECES, ANYONE HAVE THESE LAYING AROUND. PM ME WITH WHAT YOU HAVE AND PRICE, THANKS FELLAS.  

*(2)* CHROME FENDER WRAP AROUND MOLDINGS

*(2)* CHROME PARKING LIGHT BEZELS

*(1)* CHROME HOOD BAR


----------



## badmoon1952 (Apr 7, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-Chevro...=item414e496e98


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 30 2010, 01:57 AM~17041562
> *I'M IN NEED OF THESE (5) PIECES, ANYONE HAVE THESE LAYING AROUND. PM ME WITH WHAT YOU HAVE AND PRICE, THANKS FELLAS.
> 
> (2) CHROME FENDER WRAP AROUND MOLDINGS
> ...


for your car???


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Pete I have them parts for you bro PM sent homie


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61+Mar 30 2010, 04:54 PM~17047730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BIG JIMMY...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 31 2010, 09:42 AM~17054342
> *YES SIR, I'M GONNA HAVE THEM RE-CHROMED.
> THANKS BIG JIMMY...
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Mar 31 2010, 06:46 PM~17059442
> *
> *


Any more progress pics??


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Do any of you have a complete 58 Pontiac exterior visor you can post some pics of for me. I picked up one over the weekend but it's not complete. I'm trying to figure out what I need for it. I have the visor, trim and three brackets but nothing else. I assume I need the mounting hardware, rubber gasket, instructions and a template of where it's mounted on the roof. Also what is the GM part number for them? Thanks...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 31 2010, 10:33 PM~17062575
> *Any more progress pics??
> *


finished her tonight ..ready for tampa!!!


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Mar 28 2010, 09:46 PM~17029186
> *Does anybody have Pix or video of Julio's brown and white all O G 1958
> 
> that came out in Easy Money?
> ...


i dont have a pic but is got a continental kit and trailmasters


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 1 2010, 06:52 PM~17070019
> *finished her tonight ..ready for tampa!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 1 2010, 05:52 PM~17070019
> *finished her tonight ..ready for tampa!!!
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 1 2010, 06:52 PM~17070019
> *finished her tonight ..ready for tampa!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Apr 1 2010, 04:43 PM~17068893
> *Do any of you have a complete 58 Pontiac exterior visor you can post some picas of for me. I picked up one over the weekend but it's not complete. I'm trying to figure out what I need for it. I have the visor, trim and three brackets but nothing else. I assume I need the mounting hardware, rubber gasket, instructions and a template of where it's mounted on the roof. Also what is the GM part number for them? Thanks...
> *


i have the instructions for 20.00 and the riv nuts and bolts with drills for 45.00 im cleaning out my basement and i was makeing a list of levelair parts and nos parts and in a box i found the instructions for pontiac visor been buying and selling 58 chevys for 23 years and i had lots of parts lot of my cars went to auto city


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Apr 1 2010, 09:00 PM~17072290
> *i have the instructions for 20.00 and the riv nuts and bolts with drills for 45.00 im cleaning out my basement and i was makeing a list of levelair parts and nos parts and in a box i found the instructions for pontiac visor been buying and selling 58 chevys for 23 years and i had lots of parts lot of my cars went to auto city
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Apr 1 2010, 09:06 PM~17072377
> *PM sent
> *


THIS IS FREE 99 :biggrin: 

http://www.pontiacsafari.com/L1Garage/Wind...nstructions.pdf


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 1 2010, 09:22 PM~17072574
> *THIS IS FREE 99 :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.pontiacsafari.com/L1Garage/Wind...nstructions.pdf
> *


I need the hardware he has.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixo+Mar 28 2010, 05:36 PM~17026256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These two are bad ass


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Apr 1 2010, 09:31 PM~17072690
> *I need the hardware he has.
> *


THAT'S NOT FREE 99...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 1 2010, 06:52 PM~17070019
> *finished her tonight ..ready for tampa!!!
> *


im ready to see a video of you rollin that thing! :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Apr 1 2010, 09:00 PM~17072290
> *i have the instructions for 20.00 and the riv nuts and bolts with drills for 45.00 im cleaning out my basement and i was makeing a list of levelair parts and nos parts and in a box i found the instructions for pontiac visor been buying and selling 58 chevys for 23 years and i had lots of parts lot of my cars went to auto city
> 
> 
> ...


Here's what I got:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 30 2010, 02:57 AM~17041562
> *I'M IN NEED OF THESE (5) PIECES, ANYONE HAVE THESE LAYING AROUND. PM ME WITH WHAT YOU HAVE AND PRICE, THANKS FELLAS.
> 
> (2) CHROME FENDER WRAP AROUND MOLDINGS
> ...


PETE MY DAD GOTS THE M


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala+Apr 1 2010, 09:56 PM~17072961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BIG DOG, BUT MY HOMIE JIMMY ALREADY CAME THREW FOR ME, THANKS....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 2 2010, 12:01 AM~17073011
> *THATS NICE CHRIS.... IS THAT THE DON WATTSON HAD?
> THANKS BIG DOG, BUT MY HOMIE JIMMY ALREADY CAME THREW FOR ME, THANKS....
> *


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 1 2010, 10:01 PM~17073011
> *THATS NICE CHRIS.... IS THAT THE DON WATTSON HAD?
> *


Yeah that's it.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Apr 1 2010, 10:07 PM~17073076
> *Yeah that's it.
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 27 2010, 04:21 PM~17018418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I GUARANTEE THIS MOFO IS GONNA BE TURNING SOME HEADS JUST LIKE CHERRY DOES


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 4 2010, 11:24 AM~17092514
> *I GUARANTEE THIS MOFO IS GONNA BE TURNING SOME HEADS JUST LIKE CHERRY DOES
> *


And so is yours my friend! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 4 2010, 11:51 AM~17092770
> *And so is yours my friend!  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS JAE HAPPY EASTER :wave:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 4 2010, 11:54 AM~17092796
> *THANKS JAE HAPPY EASTER  :wave:
> *


HAPPY EASTER 58 LOVERS


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 4 2010, 10:24 AM~17092514
> *I GUARANTEE THIS MOFO IS GONNA BE TURNING SOME HEADS JUST LIKE CHERRY DOES
> *


OF COURSE IT IS, IT'S A 58 IMPALA......


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 9 2010, 07:28 PM~16843728
> *here you go tony , hope this helps
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Apr 1 2010, 10:56 PM~17072961
> *Here's what I got:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 1 2010, 10:49 PM~17072919
> *im ready to see a video of you rollin that thing! :biggrin:
> *


u coming to tampa?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 4 2010, 05:39 PM~17094996
> *u coming to tampa?
> *


proble not,just bought a new truck and lookin at scooping some other things proble cant afford it plus i can just see all the pics of everything on here


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

O YEA I SEEN SPY ON JOHNNYS 58 THAT SHITS HOTT!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 4 2010, 07:28 PM~17095840
> *proble not,just bought a new truck and lookin at scooping some other things proble cant afford it plus i can just see all the pics of everything on here
> *


HA HA HA THATS A GOOD ONE LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Got a ? not my car borrowed pic but on the rear body mounts do they remake them and if the bolt was cut off from the bottom can it be pulled out from the top there is a nut on top so i figured it might be able to happen that way i dont want to tear my back body braces and end up fucking them up if i dont have too lol


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 4 2010, 06:28 PM~17095851
> *O YEA I SEEN SPY ON JOHNNYS 58 THAT SHITS HOTT!!!!
> *


ME TO, I HAVE IT AS MY WALL PAPER ON MY LAPTOP AND ON MY NEW HD2 CELL PHONE. :biggrin: 

I SHOULD ALL MY BUDDIES AND THEIR JAWS DROPPED, THE CAR IS AMAZING!!!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 5 2010, 12:21 AM~17098234
> *ME TO, I HAVE IT AS MY WALL PAPER ON MY LAPTOP AND ON MY NEW HD2 CELL PHONE.  :biggrin:
> 
> I SHOULD ALL MY BUDDIES AND THEIR JAWS DROPPED, THE CAR IS AMAZING!!!
> *


i can't wait to see the finished pics!!!!!!


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 5 2010, 12:21 AM~17098234
> *ME TO, ASSHOLE... :uh:</span>*


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 4 2010, 06:39 PM~17094996
> *u coming to tampa?
> *


I'll be there with the rag. You takin 8cents?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 4 2010, 08:24 PM~17096522
> *Got a ? not my car borrowed pic but on the rear body mounts do they remake them and if the bolt was cut off from the bottom can it be pulled out from the top there is a nut on top so i figured it might be able to happen that way i dont want to tear my back body braces and end up fucking them up if i dont have too lol
> 
> 
> ...


???


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Apr 5 2010, 10:53 AM~17100672
> *I'll be there with the rag. You takin 8cents?
> *


yes sir...cant wait to see yours!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 4 2010, 08:24 PM~17096522
> *Got a ? not my car borrowed pic but on the rear body mounts do they remake them and if the bolt was cut off from the bottom can it be pulled out from the top there is a nut on top so i figured it might be able to happen that way i dont want to tear my back body braces and end up fucking them up if i dont have too lol
> 
> 
> ...


Got it handled just cut the top off and the whole bolt and square metal block popped out


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Can any of you tell me what the correct vanity visor mirror is for 58. Is it the one with the bronze comb holder or no comb holder at all? Thanks...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Apr 6 2010, 07:52 PM~17117264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Apr 6 2010, 07:52 PM~17117264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 5 2010, 08:37 PM~17105969
> *yes sir...cant wait to see yours!!
> *


Haven't seen yours yet but I'm pritty sure your gunna hurt my feelings :happysad: I'm not a frame off or anything :tears:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Apr 7 2010, 05:43 AM~17120888
> *Haven't seen yours yet but I'm pritty sure your gunna hurt my feelings :happysad:  I'm not a frame off or anything :tears:
> *


dont matter homie its a 58....thats all it needs to be!!!  where u guys staying? or u live close by?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

>


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Apr 6 2010, 06:52 PM~17117264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: 

DAMN JIMMY, YOU MAKE ME WANNA PUT MY EYE BROWS ON MY EIGHT MAN...... LOOKS SICK BIG DOG.


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Slap them bad boy's on there Pete they look bad ass on 58 rags


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Apr 7 2010, 05:29 PM~17126499
> * Slap them bad boy's on there Pete they look bad ass on 58 rags
> *


they r cool!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

and yes IT IS A 1958 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE!!!!!!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 7 2010, 07:40 PM~17127265
> *and yes IT IS A 1958 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Personally, I would have punched him straight in the mouth......and then told him to dump it off his trailer in the parking lot and bought it, lol


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 7 2010, 10:49 AM~17122451
> *dont matter homie its a 58....thats all it needs to be!!!  where u guys staying? or u live close by?
> *


Best Western, showin up on Saturday


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 7 2010, 06:40 PM~17127265
> *and yes IT IS A 1958 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Poor car looks like it was used as target practice too wtf


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Apr 7 2010, 07:16 PM~17127760
> *Personally, I would have punched him straight in the mouth......and then told him to dump it off his trailer in the parking lot and bought it, lol
> *


i wasnt there proble had vin and trim tags!! after he talked to driver there was 2 57 hardtops that they smashed and hauled off yesterday he said there was one car left that they hadnt smashed yet and he told kenneth bro where it was. kenneth just left over tehre and said it was a 58 4 door on its side but nothing left good on it! said there was smashed 58 parts everywhere!!!!!!


----------



## Interiorman (Dec 4, 2009)

*Ciadella has all your 58' Impala interior needs. Original or custom, to your 
specifcations and colors. www.ciadellainteriors.com Ask for the Lay It Low discount when your ordering. Your 58' deserves the best!*


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

DAMN JOHNNY!!!!

8 Cents looks incredible. You bringing it to Cinco in Gboro? I hope so I want to see it in person. Frogg your 58 looked good too in the pics I have seen.

Check out the pics in my Tampa Pics topic.


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Ciadella Int Kit for sale taken offer email me at [email protected] 
or give me a call @ 805-409-5330


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Apr 11 2010, 06:15 PM~17162200
> *DAMN JOHNNY!!!!
> 
> 8 Cents looks incredible. You bringing it to Cinco in Gboro? I hope so I want to see it in person. Frogg your 58 looked good too in the pics I have seen.
> ...


 :wow: any moe pics??


----------



## thee monte carlo (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 7 2010, 06:40 PM~17127265
> *and yes IT IS A 1958 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## thee monte carlo (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 23 2010, 04:43 PM~16976980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Very Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## thee monte carlo (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 13 2010, 12:33 AM~16878070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Mark, those patterns are BAD ASS


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

8cents was killin em all this weekend. Had me crying in the corner, lol. Good luck in Vegas. Good meeting you and all of Old School. Everyone was real down to earth--cool people


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

*TO THE TOP FOR 58's...SOME CLEAN RIDES IN HERE.... :thumbsup: *


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Apr 12 2010, 05:46 PM~17170605
> *8cents was killin em all this weekend. Had me crying in the corner, lol. Good luck in Vegas. Good meeting you and all of Old School. Everyone was real down to earth--cool people
> 
> 
> ...


good meeting you too homie
nice rag you have
can't wait to see it with the accessories on it!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Apr 12 2010, 02:46 PM~17170605
> *8cents was killin em all this weekend. Had me crying in the corner, lol. Good luck in Vegas. Good meeting you and all of Old School. Everyone was real down to earth--cool people
> 
> 
> ...


same to u bro...u and ur wife was cool.........loved when u and your girl drove out....
was SICK.........


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Apr 12 2010, 02:46 PM~17170605
> *8cents was killin em all this weekend. Had me crying in the corner, lol. Good luck in Vegas. Good meeting you and all of Old School. Everyone was real down to earth--cool people
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Apr 12 2010, 01:46 PM~17170605
> *8cents was killin em all this weekend. Had me crying in the corner, lol. Good luck in Vegas. Good meeting you and all of Old School. Everyone was real down to earth--cool people
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: FUC :wow:


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Apr 12 2010, 02:46 PM~17170605
> *8cents was killin em all this weekend. Had me crying in the corner, lol. Good luck in Vegas. Good meeting you and all of Old School. Everyone was real down to earth--cool people
> 
> 
> ...


i just came :happysad:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Apr 12 2010, 01:46 PM~17170605
> *8cents was killin em all this weekend. Had me crying in the corner, lol. Good luck in Vegas. Good meeting you and all of Old School. Everyone was real down to earth--cool people
> 
> 
> ...


Makes me want to drive mine into a brick wall :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 12 2010, 09:34 PM~17174971
> *Makes me want to drive mine into a brick wall  :biggrin:
> *


well fuck let me give ya a rust bug to do it with and ill just keep yours :biggrin: you dont even need yours anymore now that johnnys out, :biggrin:  you still killin em with the 60's


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 12 2010, 08:40 PM~17175049
> *well fuck let me give ya a rust bug to do it with and ill just keep yours :biggrin:  you dont even need yours anymore now that johnnys out, :biggrin:    you still killin em with the 60's
> *



Thanks I do like the 60... drove the hell out of her last weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 12 2010, 10:10 PM~17175358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS HARD TO TAKE A BETTER LOOKING PIC!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Apr 12 2010, 02:46 PM~17170605
> *8cents was killin em all this weekend. Had me crying in the corner, lol. Good luck in Vegas. Good meeting you and all of Old School. Everyone was real down to earth--cool people
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 12 2010, 10:10 PM~17175358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who is the old guy trying to steal your booty kit of the 58???  LOL


----------



## ACE RAG SS (Feb 13, 2008)

anyone have a clean 3 piece rear bumper for 58?

nor cal area


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*PINCHE WHITE GUY!!*_
DE NUEVO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wolfy-2503 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 12 2010, 09:34 PM~17174971
> *Makes me want to drive mine into a brick wall  :biggrin:
> *


cant touch your rag bro....i love OG 58s!!!!!!!nice color!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 12 2010, 10:10 PM~17175358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW what a picture!!!!!!! love it!!!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 12 2010, 11:26 PM~17176192
> *Who is the old guy trying to steal your booty kit of the 58???  LOL
> *



LMFAO that's my pops... he drove the 56 and I drove the 60 :biggrin: He has a bad ass 64 409 drop, but he lives in Nor Cal...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Apr 13 2010, 12:15 PM~17180051
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dayum that is some nice lock-up looks good!


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 13 2010, 07:50 PM~17184416
> *LMFAO that's my pops...  he drove the 56 and I drove the 60  :biggrin:  He has a bad ass 64 409 drop, but he lives in Nor Cal...
> *


supp mike,hey can u post the measerements 4 the antenas,i cant find them,thanks t-dog


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61+Apr 13 2010, 05:57 PM~17183787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 12 2010, 10:10 PM~17175358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: awesome :biggrin:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

anybody got some door skins? even 4 door will work. dont need the whole thing just need the area around the door handle to fix mine so i can put the handles back on.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

stumbled accros this today


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 17 2010, 02:55 PM~17222517
> *stumbled accros this today
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Apr 12 2010, 02:46 PM~17170605
> *8cents was killin em all this weekend. Had me crying in the corner, lol. Good luck in Vegas. Good meeting you and all of Old School. Everyone was real down to earth--cool people
> 
> 
> ...


holy holy shit!!!!
thats beautiful
right down to the chromed engraved jack stands :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

for sale 58 bases new mirrors,chrome,bulbs,switches


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 18 2010, 10:10 AM~17227494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow :wow:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 18 2010, 11:28 AM~17227626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the ticket?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW OF A 58 FULTON VISOR FOR SALE? PM ME WITH ANY LEADS ON ONE FOR SALE, THANKS FELLAS.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 18 2010, 10:10 AM~17227494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ..is that kandy red?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 18 2010, 09:10 AM~17227494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that Trino's?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRINOS 58 IMPALA


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 18 2010, 07:07 PM~17230956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I LIKE IT ALOT. HELL YEA


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRINOS 58 IMPALA


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 18 2010, 06:07 PM~17230956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOT A FAN OF THE COLOR, BUT IT LOOKS LIKE QUALITY WORK.... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WITH ALL THE MOLDINGS ON.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

gonna be slick when it is buffed! sweet ride!


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 18 2010, 07:18 PM~17231064
> *NOT A FAN OF THE COLOR, BUT IT LOOKS LIKE QUALITY WORK.... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WITH ALL THE MOLDINGS ON.
> *


i chose these color ,i just didnt want my car to look like every car out there,i cant wait to its all done it will not looklike something thats already outthere,hope its done for san berdo


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 18 2010, 07:11 PM~17231003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 18 2010, 10:08 PM~17233811
> *i chose these color ,i just didnt want my car to look like every car out there,i cant wait to its all done it will not looklike something thats already outthere,hope its done for san berdo
> *


AS LONG AS YOU'RE HAPPY, THAT'S ALL THAT MATTERS HOMIE.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 18 2010, 11:08 PM~17233811
> *i chose these color ,i just didnt want my car to look like every car out there,i cant wait to its all done it will not looklike something thats already outthere,hope its done for san berdo
> *


cANDY APPLE RED TRINO?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 18 2010, 10:28 AM~17227626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH BRO??? PM ME, IM INTERESTED!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Apr 7 2010, 07:16 PM~17127760
> *Personally, I would have punched him straight in the mouth......and then told him to dump it off his trailer in the parking lot and bought it, lol
> *


X2


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 7 2010, 06:40 PM~17127265
> *and yes IT IS A 1958 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :twak: :banghead: :loco: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 18 2010, 10:08 PM~17233811
> *i chose these color ,i just didnt want my car to look like every car out there,i cant wait to its all done it will not looklike something thats already outthere,hope its done for san berdo
> *


exactly... I like the color. C U there Trino. I'm trying to bust out my 63 for SB too. Gunna b close


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 19 2010, 06:42 PM~17241259
> *exactly...  I like the color.  C U there Trino.  I'm trying to bust out my 63 for SB too.  Gunna b close
> *


i know mike its hard, but we gotta keep pushin brother


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/DSC06994%20(Medium).JPG[/img
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/DSC07025%20(Medium).JPG


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

after many many hours.......still need many more


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Apr 19 2010, 09:53 PM~17243697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 18 2010, 11:08 PM~17233811
> *i chose these color ,i just didnt want my car to look like every car out there,i cant wait to its all done it will not looklike something thats already outthere,hope its done for san berdo
> *


exactly what i want to do. stock colors are nice but i dont want to see a pic an only be able to tell its mine by the lisence plate number


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 19 2010, 09:36 PM~17244166
> *exactly what i want to do. stock colors are nice but i dont want to see a pic an only be able to tell its mine by the lisence plate number
> *



I hear you... I was think that when I was looking at 8 cents :biggrin: Took me a while to figure out it wasn't my 8


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was finaly able to take my car out on sunday and enjoy the beautyfull weater :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> thanks EXCANDALOW had a great time :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Apr 20 2010, 08:14 AM~17246886
> *I was finaly able to take my car out on sunday and enjoy the beautyfull weater :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TURTLE YOUR EIGHT LOOKS SIIIIIIIIIIICK ROLLING HOMIE, SELL IT TO ME ALREADY. :biggrin: 

HEY IT WAS GOOD MEETING UP WITH YOU AND YOUR HOMIE MAN, THANKS AGAIN FOR THOSE PARTS.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

wow these 58s are getting me excited again :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 20 2010, 10:41 AM~17247656
> *TURTLE YOUR EIGHT LOOKS SIIIIIIIIIIICK ROLLING HOMIE, SELL IT TO ME ALREADY.  :biggrin:
> 
> HEY IT WAS GOOD MEETING UP WITH YOU AND YOUR HOMIE MAN, THANKS AGAIN FOR THOSE PARTS.
> *


Thanks PETE hoppe one day we"ll roll togeter, :cheesy: about that stuff don't even trip ya sabes I was good meeting you in person.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> > thanks EXCANDALOW had a great time :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> BAD ASS PICS! Rolling with the homies is as good as it gets huh? :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: BAD ASS [email protected]#$%! 58s IN THIS MOTHA!!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Apr 20 2010, 09:14 AM~17246886
> *I was finaly able to take my car out on sunday and enjoy the beautyfull weater :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dam that 58 is bad ass


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 19 2010, 10:48 PM~17244294
> *I hear you...  I was think that when I was looking at 8 cents  :biggrin:  Took me a while to figure out it wasn't my 8
> *


lol you make it sound like your dissapointed about your car resembling that super duper clean ride :biggrin: lol


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 18 2010, 11:28 AM~17227626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 19 2010, 10:13 PM~17243965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good homie!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Apr 20 2010, 09:17 AM~17246918
> *
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>"ES UN CINCUENTA Y OCHO MI *****"</span>[/u]*


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EXCANDALOW, *TURTLE 62*
:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nicoderm: :ninja:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 19 2010, 10:48 PM~17244294
> *I hear you...  I was think that when I was looking at 8 cents  :biggrin:  Took me a while to figure out it wasn't my 8
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Apr 19 2010, 10:32 PM~17244136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Here are a few updated progress pics. Trying to stay ahead of Trino :sprint: 
It aint easy.
















Thanks to jimdog for the cruisers :thumbsup: 
















































Going to hang fenders tomarrow with some help from the homies :angel:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> Here are a few updated progress pics. Trying to stay ahead of Trino :sprint:
> It aint easy.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Apr 21 2010, 08:14 PM~17264821
> *Here are a few updated progress pics. Trying to stay ahead of Trino :sprint:
> It aint easy.
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL MAN!! YOU AND TRINO ARE GONNA BE KILLING THE TRACY AREA!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Apr 21 2010, 08:14 PM~17264821
> *Here are a few updated progress pics. Trying to stay ahead of Trino :sprint:
> It aint easy.
> 
> ...


looks realy nace :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> Here are a few updated progress pics. Trying to stay ahead of Trino :sprint:
> It aint easy.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> Here are a few updated progress pics. Trying to stay ahead of Trino :sprint:
> It aint easy.
> I MIGHT NOT COME HELP YOU TOMORROW,SO I CAN CATCH UP :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 20 2010, 06:31 PM~17252866
> *lol you make it sound like your dissapointed about your car resembling that super duper clean ride  :biggrin:  lol
> *


Naw I was trying to bust a funny by claiming my 8 is nice enought to me confused with that badassmotherfucker 8 cents


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> > Here are a few updated progress pics. Trying to stay ahead of Trino :sprint:
> > It aint easy.
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

HEY BENNY DO U KNOW THIS GUY OR HAVE U SEEN THIS 58 BEFORE ? THEY ARE GONNA LOOK GOOD SIDE BY SIDE AT THE SHOWS


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 21 2010, 08:53 PM~17265545
> *Naw I was trying to bust a funny by claiming my 8 is nice enought to me confused with that badassmotherfucker 8 cents
> *


I AGREE I READ IT THAT WAY,PROPS TO BOTH 8S THEY ARE BOTH BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 21 2010, 07:57 PM~17265609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to cruise side by side hno:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 21 2010, 08:57 PM~17265621
> *I AGREE I READ IT THAT WAY,PROPS TO BOTH 8S THEY ARE BOTH BEAUTIFUL
> *


thanks trino...same to u bro..i respect what u doing!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

beautiful car brother,cant wait to see it finished


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> > Here are a few updated progress pics. Trying to stay ahead of Trino :sprint:
> > It aint easy.
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the 58 love from everyone :thumbsup: it shouldn't be long now :sprint:


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Jeff beat me to the post, but here are more pics from yesterday :drama: 








Henry and Trino gettin done :drama: :drama: 
























Big thanks to Henry, Trino, George and Jeff. True friends :worship: :h5:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 22 2010, 08:41 PM~17276082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great color 
love that pic of you inside hangin out for a drive
cant wait!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Apr 21 2010, 09:05 PM~17265762
> *Can't wait to cruise side by side hno:
> *


id be worried to pull up next to these rides, i might have to pull over an let em pass by so as not to make mine look so bad :wow:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Apr 23 2010, 09:24 AM~17279923
> *Thanks for the 58 love from everyone :thumbsup:  it shouldn't be long now :sprint:
> *


team work!! your 58 is beautiful


----------



## chevy15021 (Aug 7, 2006)

geting started in the 559


----------



## chevy15021 (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

HERE'S A HOMIES 58 FROM OCEANSIDE CA...IN SAN DIEGO...(CHOLO'S 58)..


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

shits crazy, looks newer than new


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 25 2010, 12:10 AM~17293318
> *HERE'S A HOMIES 58 FROM OCEANSIDE CA...IN SAN DIEGO...(CHOLO'S 58)..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> shits crazy, looks newer than new
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Benny G+Apr 23 2010, 09:31 AM~17279969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 21 2010, 10:57 PM~17265609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

May gas tank is smashed to hell & the inside is a mess. Wheres the best place to get a new gas tank??


----------



## Elco818 (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP+Apr 22 2010, 10:37 PM~17276035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Apr 23 2010, 11:31 AM~17279969
> *Jeff beat me to the post, but here are more pics from yesterday :drama:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Apr 26 2010, 09:52 AM~17305631
> *May gas tank is smashed to hell & the inside is a mess. Wheres the best place to get a new gas tank??
> *


The CAR SHOP has them for $134


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Apr 27 2010, 03:15 PM~17320066
> *The CAR SHOP has them for $134
> *


Thanks holmes...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Apr 23 2010, 08:31 AM~17279969
> *Jeff beat me to the post, but here are more pics from yesterday :drama:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT RIGHT THERE...... O.G COLOR. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

LOOKS GOOD BENNY.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 27 2010, 05:18 PM~17321860
> *THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT RIGHT THERE...... O.G COLOR.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> LOOKS GOOD BENNY.
> *


x2


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the great feedback :wave: I realy appreciate it :worship:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Apr 28 2010, 09:54 AM~17329672
> *Thanks to everyone for the great feedback :wave: I realy appreciate it :worship:
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Apr 27 2010, 02:15 PM~17320066
> *The CAR SHOP has them for $134
> *


how can i contact them?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Apr 29 2010, 03:50 PM~17342739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## imp1641 (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 29 2010, 03:22 PM~17344101
> *how can i contact them?
> *


1-800-235-2470 or www.truckandcarshop.com


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by imp1641_@Apr 29 2010, 04:45 PM~17344846
> *1-800-235-2470 or www.truckandcarshop.com
> *


Thats it :thumbsup: Thanks Jeff


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 29 2010, 07:30 PM~17345938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful Dave r u gunna put rocker trim on it?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 22 2010, 10:37 PM~17276035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats nice


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 29 2010, 09:23 PM~17347480
> *beautiful Dave  r u gunna put rocker trim on it?
> *


yes sir..we had to send them back to the polisher,,


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 29 2010, 10:30 PM~17345938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 4 2010, 07:25 PM~17392801
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


TURTLE, WHATS UP HOMIE?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

:boink: :boink:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 4 2010, 08:59 PM~17393424
> *:boink:  :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


GAWDAM! :0


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 4 2010, 08:59 PM~17393424
> *:boink:  :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $RICHIE RICH$ (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 29 2010, 07:30 PM~17345938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good homie!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EXCANDALOW,* TURTLE 62*
y luego


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 4 2010, 11:23 PM~17395477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a escandalow car?

















TTT 4 CHAVINDA :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@May 4 2010, 11:24 PM~17395494
> *is that a escandalow car?
> TTT 4 CHAVINDA :biggrin:
> *


no its my homie turtle :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 4 2010, 11:25 PM~17395509
> *no its my homie turtle  :biggrin:
> *


i know this a offtopic?
but my parents knew your pops :cheesy:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> > :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 9 2010, 06:15 PM~16564258
> *Here you go Tony 58 P case COMPLETE REAR END TAKE OFFER
> 
> 
> ...


Picked this one up locally thanks to a car club member lil bro


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :cheesy:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 5 2010, 12:01 PM~17399238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: well done dave. nothing but top notch work it seems as always.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

>


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 4 2010, 08:59 PM~17393424
> *:boink:  :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


hubba hubba


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

These are sum real nice 58's :worship: :thumbsup: uffin: The bar is set high. I hope I can compete :dunno: hno:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@May 5 2010, 06:46 PM~17403402
> *These are sum real nice 58's :worship:  :thumbsup:  uffin: The bar is set high. I hope I can compete :dunno:  hno:
> *


the way your heading wont be  a problem bro...


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: XLowLifeX, rag61 :wave:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 4 2010, 08:50 PM~17393260
> *TURTLE, WHATS UP HOMIE?
> *


hey PETE how is going bro


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 5 2010, 07:14 AM~17397229
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Koral Kaos!! well i dont know the new name ...


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

NICE PICS EXCANDALOW :biggrin:


----------



## francoelbanco (Aug 6, 2009)

> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 7 2010, 12:14 AM~17416290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good morning YUMMMMMMY


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

im still looking for some exhaust ports if anybodys got some they want to get rid of :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

ONE OF MY DAILY DRIVERS 58 BISCAYNE [RARECLASS CC]


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 7 2010, 09:32 AM~17418585
> *good morning  YUMMMMMMY
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Apr 25 2010, 01:10 AM~17293318
> *HERE'S A HOMIES 58 FROM OCEANSIDE CA...IN SAN DIEGO...(CHOLO'S 58)..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevy15021 (Aug 7, 2006)

any one need a visor


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy15021_@May 8 2010, 10:46 PM~17431542
> *any one need a visor
> *


got pics? hit up PETE-STA on here he was looking a while back.


----------



## chevy15021 (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevy15021 (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevy15021_@May 9 2010, 12:46 AM~17431542
> *any one need a visor
> *


Price and location?


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@May 9 2010, 05:50 AM~17433030
> *Price and location?
> *


x2


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@May 9 2010, 04:50 AM~17433030
> *Price and location?
> *


x 58 :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 7 2010, 12:14 AM~17416290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## chevy15021 (Aug 7, 2006)

$1800.00 Visalia Ca.


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@May 7 2010, 11:26 PM~17425308
> *ONE OF MY DAILY DRIVERS 58 BISCAYNE [RARECLASS CC]
> 
> 
> ...


is that a 57 visor? just asking cause it looks like it sits more flush then a 58.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

got a little bit of progress pics of mine. seems like things are starting to come together with it.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

got these from john kennedy at bowtie. already got the scuff guards but still looking for some ports.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

heres the sample for my interior. not sure but i think the vinal color still has to change just a little.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I love it!!  



> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Apr 13 2010, 01:15 PM~17180051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

ridiculously sexy :boink: :boink:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 11 2010, 02:16 PM~17456301
> *I love it!!
> *


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 11 2010, 02:51 PM~17456705
> *ridiculously sexy  :boink:  :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> ridiculously sexy :boink: :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 11 2010, 02:51 PM~17456705
> *ridiculously sexy  :boink:  :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


dayum :wow: a nice 8's is as good as it gets


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

This was a good day


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

This was a good day  









































































































































:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 11 2010, 02:51 PM~17456705
> *ridiculously sexy  :boink:  :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


that car has been built and on the road for over 15 years.........


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 11 2010, 09:43 PM~17461350
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ballin mike g, helps to have friends in high places :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

hows that little kids face? :wow: :wow:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 11 2010, 09:48 PM~17461393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :0 very nice


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 11 2010, 09:48 PM~17461393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what a beautiful 8 rag you have man. wish i never sold mine.... :banghead:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*wow this cant be right Sounds way 2 good to be true but ya never know might be worth checking out :dunno: 

<a href=\'http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/1736650572.html\' target=\'_blank\'>http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/1736650572.html</a>*


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 11 2010, 09:48 PM~17461393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick pics and she is some goood meat yummmy


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 11 2010, 09:43 PM~17461350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 11 2010, 09:48 PM~17461393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 12 2010, 11:01 AM~17465779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PETE-STA took his 58 to the prom :0 :0 :0 



lol


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 11 2010, 09:48 PM~17461393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> DAAAAAAM ITS LIKE GOING BACK TO 1958 ITS A BAD ASS PIC PETE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 12 2010, 10:35 PM~17473617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 coolpic :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> PETE-STA took his 58 to the prom :0 :0 :0
> lol


HAHA, THAT'S RIGHT BIG VIC, BUT I GOT DISSED IN THE BACK SEAT AFTER THE DANCE...... :angry: 



> > DAAAAAAM ITS LIKE GOING BACK TO 1958 ITS A BAD ASS PIC PETE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> TURTLE, WHAT'S UP CARNAL?
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 12 2010, 12:51 AM~17462830
> *ballin mike g, helps to have friends in high places  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S MORE LIKE THE "SOPRANOS" HAVE FRIENDS IN HIGH PLACES......


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> hows that little kids face? :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

> > hows that little kids face? :wow: :wow:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

LOOK WHAT I CAME ACROSS ON EBAY (click on link), THIS IS MY 58 WAY BACK IN 1988, I HAVE MORE PICTURES FROM THE SAME PHOTOSHOOT, CRAZY.....
*
OH AND JUST SO YOU GUYS KNOW, THE CAR WAS 100% ORIGINAL IN THIS SHOOT, NO REPAINT, NO REDONE INTERIOR, NOTHING TOUCHED, ALL O.G*  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...sid=p2759.l1259


SAME PHOTOSHOOT, BUT WITH GLEN SITTING DRIVER AND A FLOCK OF HUNNIES ON HIS NUTTS......


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 13 2010, 12:59 AM~17474540
> *IT'S MORE LIKE THE "SOPRANOS" HAVE FRIENDS IN HIGH PLACES......
> *


true that :yes:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 13 2010, 02:48 PM~17479838
> *LOOK WHAT I CAME ACROSS ON EBAY (click on link), THIS IS MY 58 WAY BACK IN 1988, I HAVE MORE PICTURES FROM THE SAME PHOTOSHOOT, CRAZY.....
> 
> OH AND JUST SO YOU GUYS KNOW, THE CAR WAS 100% ORIGINAL IN THIS SHOOT, NO REPAINT, NO REDONE INTERIOR, NOTHING TOUCHED, ALL O.G
> ...


They all have "D" 's on they shirt so would that be D'S NUTTS LOL


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 13 2010, 10:37 PM~17485893
> *They all have "D" 's on they shirt so would that be D'S NUTTS LOL
> *


THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT IT STANDS FOR BIG T........


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 13 2010, 03:48 PM~17479838
> *LOOK WHAT I CAME ACROSS ON EBAY (click on link), THIS IS MY 58 WAY BACK IN 1988, I HAVE MORE PICTURES FROM THE SAME PHOTOSHOOT, CRAZY.....
> 
> OH AND JUST SO YOU GUYS KNOW, THE CAR WAS 100% ORIGINAL IN THIS SHOOT, NO REPAINT, NO REDONE INTERIOR, NOTHING TOUCHED, ALL O.G
> ...


Thats f'in sweet bro! You gotta be proud of that. Good history!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 14 2010, 01:15 PM~17491679
> *Thats f'in sweet bro! You gotta be proud of that. Good history!
> *


YEAH MANI AM, THE HISTORY ON THIS CAR IS COOL, I HAVE DOCUMENTATION ON IT THAT DATES BACK TO 1962, THE CAR HAS ALWAYS BEEN WELL PRESERVED WITH 113,xxx ORIGINAL MILE, THE CAR WASN'T PAINTED UP UNTIL 1999 AND THAT ONLY BECAUSE OF THE VERY SMALL HAIRLINE CRACKS THAT WHERE IN THE PAINT, THE DASH IS IN ALL O.G PAINT, IT'S A GREAT CAR, THAT'S WHY I DIDN'T THINK TWICE TO BUY IT, I CHOSE THIS ONE OVER (5) OTHER VERY NICE 58 RAGS I WAS CONSIDERING.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 14 2010, 04:25 PM~17491797
> *YEAH MANI AM, THE HISTORY ON THIS CAR IS COOL, I HAVE DOCUMENTATION ON IT THAT DATES BACK TO 1962, THE CAR HAS ALWAYS BEEN WELL PRESERVED WITH 113,xxx ORIGINAL MILE, THE CAR WASN'T PAINTED UP UNTIL 1999 AND THAT ONLY BECAUSE OF THE VERY SMALL HAIRLINE CRACKS THAT WHERE IN THE PAINT, THE DASH IS IN ALL O.G PAINT, IT'S A GREAT CAR, THAT'S WHY I DIDN'T THINK TWICE TO BUY IT, I CHOSE THIS ONE OVER (5) OTHER VERY NICE 58 RAGS I WAS CONSIDERING.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 14 2010, 03:25 PM~17491797
> *YEAH MANI AM, THE HISTORY ON THIS CAR IS COOL, I HAVE DOCUMENTATION ON IT THAT DATES BACK TO 1962, THE CAR HAS ALWAYS BEEN WELL PRESERVED WITH 113,xxx ORIGINAL MILE, THE CAR WASN'T PAINTED UP UNTIL 1999 AND THAT ONLY BECAUSE OF THE VERY SMALL HAIRLINE CRACKS THAT WHERE IN THE PAINT, THE DASH IS IN ALL O.G PAINT, IT'S A GREAT CAR, THAT'S WHY I DIDN'T THINK TWICE TO BUY IT, I CHOSE THIS ONE OVER (5) OTHER VERY NICE 58 RAGS I WAS CONSIDERING.
> *


While this photo shoot was going on in '88, I think my rag was in a field rusting away, lol. I'm jealous


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 14 2010, 01:38 PM~17491912
> *While this photo shoot was going on in '88, I think my rag was in a field rusting away, lol. I'm jealous
> *


SHIT MAN, I WAS 8 YRS OLD WHEN THAT PHOTO SHOOT TOOK PLACE...... 


YOU NEED TO POST SOME PICS OF YOURS MAN, WE STILL HAVEN'T GOT THE CHANCE TO SEE IT, IT LOOKS BEAUTIFUL FROM THE FEW PICS I'VE SEEN.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 11 2010, 09:48 PM~17461393
> *
> 
> 
> ...




DAME BROTHA! LOOKED LIKE A GREAT DAY!!!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 12 2010, 10:35 PM~17473617
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :cheesy:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Can any of you tell me what the correct part number is for a 58 Tri Power intake manifold? I've seen them with #3749948 and #8749948. Is there a difference? Thanks...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> > :cheesy:
> 
> 
> :0 ------------->


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@May 15 2010, 04:21 AM~17496525
> *Can any of you tell me what the correct part number is for a 58 Tri Power intake manifold? I've seen them with #3749948 and #8749948. Is there a difference? Thanks...
> *


I think there is a difference between early 58 motors and late 58-59 motors. Something about water jackets in the heads or something. I dont know the part numbers though.


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey Pete Look found one more set of the fender caps trying to be like you bro the set was still in the box


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@May 15 2010, 10:18 PM~17503031
> *Hey Pete Look found one more set of the fender caps trying to be like you bro the set was still in the box
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 THAT'S GOOD SHIT RIGHT THERE JIMMY, BUT WE ALL KNOW YOU'RE THE KING OF RARE ACCESSORIES HOMIE   


NICE FIND BIG JIMMY...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@May 15 2010, 04:42 AM~17496945
> *I think there is a difference between early 58 motors and late 58-59 motors. Something about water jackets in the heads or something. I dont know the part numbers though.
> *


Thanks


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

ttt  

any more 58 pics with supremes?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@May 15 2010, 06:42 AM~17496945
> *I think there is a difference between early 58 motors and late 58-59 motors. Something about water jackets in the heads or something. I dont know the part numbers though.
> *


58 , 348 engines didnt have the water ports in the block or heads , if you put 58 heads on a 59 block it will run hot , but you can put 59 heads on a 58 block and it will do fine , early 58 - 348 engines didnt have the ports


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 13 2010, 02:48 PM~17479838
> *LOOK WHAT I CAME ACROSS ON EBAY (click on link), THIS IS MY 58 WAY BACK IN 1988, I HAVE MORE PICTURES FROM THE SAME PHOTOSHOOT, CRAZY.....
> 
> OH AND JUST SO YOU GUYS KNOW, THE CAR WAS 100% ORIGINAL IN THIS SHOOT, NO REPAINT, NO REDONE INTERIOR, NOTHING TOUCHED, ALL O.G
> ...


so thats the poor old man you bullied for the rag :0


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

took a few pics with the skirts off the other day


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 17 2010, 06:49 PM~17520181
> *took a few pics with the skirts off the other day
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 17 2010, 06:49 PM~17520181
> *took a few pics with the skirts off the other day
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 17 2010, 06:49 PM~17520181
> *took a few pics with the skirts off the other day
> 
> 
> ...



Real nice car... but they look better with skirts on IMO.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 17 2010, 06:28 PM~17519955
> *58 , 348 engines didnt have the water ports in the block or heads , if you put 58 heads on a 59 block it will run hot , but you can put 59 heads on a 58 block and it will do fine , early 58 - 348 engines didnt have the ports
> *


Thanks, I found out today that the correct part number is 3749948 and there is no difference in the intake manifolds I just need to find the right date code.


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Any 58 levelair riders out there looking for one of these?


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

also 58 levelair car
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=542146


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@May 16 2010, 12:18 AM~17503031
> *Hey Pete Look found one more set of the fender caps trying to be like you bro the set was still in the box
> 
> 
> ...


My sedan delivery had them on it....guy scored them off e-bay for 1 dollar but it baffled me to drill holes into the top of some rust free fenders...esp being from Ny where rust is everywhere...I loved them but kind of made me cringe!!...lmao...anyone have anymore they sell??


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 17 2010, 06:49 PM~17520181
> *took a few pics with the skirts off the other day
> 
> 
> ...


an a hardtop!!!!


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

you guys remember 3 karat diamond?

well anyone remember seeing it like this before?
i was scrolling around streetlow magazine and found these pics on their website.










this was back in hmm maybe 2001? 2002? not sure i just know it was here in el paso


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@May 19 2010, 05:37 PM~17544521
> *My sedan delivery had them on it....guy scored them off e-bay for 1 dollar but it baffled me to drill holes into the top of some rust free fenders...esp being from Ny where rust is everywhere...I loved them but kind of made me cringe!!...lmao...anyone have anymore they sell??
> *


HERE IS MY SET.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> you guys remember 3 karat diamond?
> 
> well anyone remember seeing it like this before?
> i was scrolling around streetlow magazine and found these pics on their website.
> ...


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm still working on it. Here's a latest pic after Trino, Henry, and Jeff help put in my back glass. I think it's looking good








I dig the way the front end is looking :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@May 19 2010, 08:09 PM~17545911
> *I'm still working on it. Here's a latest pic after Trino, Henry, and Jeff help put in my back glass. I think it's looking good
> 
> 
> ...


looking tight


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> > you guys remember 3 karat diamond?
> >
> > well anyone remember seeing it like this before?
> > i was scrolling around streetlow magazine and found these pics on their website.
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@May 19 2010, 08:09 PM~17545911
> *I'm still working on it. Here's a latest pic after Trino, Henry, and Jeff help put in my back glass. I think it's looking good
> 
> 
> ...


lookin real good


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@May 19 2010, 08:09 PM~17545911
> *I'm still working on it. Here's a latest pic after Trino, Henry, and Jeff help put in my back glass. I think it's looking good
> 
> 
> ...



Kah lean.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 19 2010, 07:17 PM~17546012
> *lol least the front bumper is straight even with the upper lip
> *


WHATCHU TALMBOUT?


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@May 19 2010, 08:09 PM~17545911
> *I'm still working on it. Here's a latest pic after Trino, Henry, and Jeff help put in my back glass. I think it's looking good
> 
> 
> ...


Lovin this color Uce. This ride is gonna be serious


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> I'm still working on it. Here's a latest pic after Trino, Henry, and Jeff help put in my back glass. I think it's looking good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> you guys remember 3 karat diamond?
> 
> well anyone remember seeing it like this before?
> i was scrolling around streetlow magazine and found these pics on their website.
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 19 2010, 08:36 PM~17546252
> *WHATCHU TALMBOUT?
> *


in the first pic the bumper an upper lip are even an in the second they are not 


















*NOT TRYING TO TAKE AWAY FROME ANYONES CAR AT ALL*


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Check out this complete Levelair frame. Shows some pretty cool details.

http://www.chevytalk.org/fusionbb/showtopi...2/post/new/#NEW


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 5 2010, 07:18 AM~17397246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 20 2010, 04:37 PM~17555135
> *in the first pic the bumper an upper lip are even an in the second they are not
> 
> 
> ...


I KIND OF THOUGHT THAT'S WHAT YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT, I'VE JUST NEVER HEARD OF THE FENDER EXTENSION MOLDING BEING REFERRED TO AS AN "UPPER LIP".....  



> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@May 22 2010, 01:40 PM~17571682
> *Check out this complete Levelair frame. Shows some pretty cool details.
> 
> http://www.chevytalk.org/fusionbb/showtopi...2/post/new/#NEW
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 20 2010, 06:37 PM~17555135
> *in the first pic the bumper an upper lip are even an in the second they are not
> 
> 
> ...


The 2nd pic doesnt have all the bolt in place either...LOL :biggrin: Its kind of slapped together


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

anyone want this peice of paper for a 58 vert


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 23 2010, 06:05 PM~17580143
> *anyone want this peice of paper for a  58 vert
> 
> 
> ...


DOES THE CAR COME WITH IT? :cheesy:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 23 2010, 08:14 PM~17580779
> *DOES THE CAR COME WITH IT?  :cheesy:
> *



The cars the easy part :biggrin: It's the paperwork that's a bitch


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+May 23 2010, 08:14 PM~17580779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wish it was easy for me to have a nice 58 rag like you!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> > you guys remember 3 karat diamond?
> >
> > well anyone remember seeing it like this before?
> > i was scrolling around streetlow magazine and found these pics on their website.
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 23 2010, 11:09 PM~17583722
> *Kills you  :biggrin: my car came out like that in the mag and is on like that for ever.  I'm like why did they they let that by?  :angry:
> *


REALLY? I NEVER NOTICED IT ON YOURS.... WHEN I SEE CRUISERS LIKE THAT ON A EIGHT I'M LIKE THIS ------> :burn:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 20 2010, 05:37 PM~17555135
> *in the first pic the bumper an upper lip are even an in the second they are not
> 
> 
> ...


that black 58 is insane :worship: :worship:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 23 2010, 09:39 PM~17582071
> *The cars the easy part  :biggrin:  It's the paperwork that's a bitch
> *


x10000.lost out on buyin a lot of cars cause the title was messed up


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 24 2010, 02:07 PM~17588281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 24 2010, 01:07 PM~17588281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 THERE IS ALLOT OF MONEY IN JUST CRUISERS AND TRAILMASTERS IN THIS PICTURE. 

GOTTA LOVE HIS COLLECTION, ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 24 2010, 03:48 PM~17588745
> *:0  :0 THERE IS ALLOT OF MONEY IN JUST CRUISERS AND TRAILMASTERS IN THIS PICTURE.
> 
> GOTTA LOVE HIS COLLECTION, ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 24 2010, 02:07 PM~17588281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 24 2010, 02:48 PM~17588745
> *:0  :0 THERE IS ALLOT OF MONEY IN JUST CRUISERS AND TRAILMASTERS IN THIS PICTURE.
> 
> GOTTA LOVE HIS COLLECTION, ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!
> *



I AGREE BEAUTIFUL LINEUP AND THE TRUNK SET-UP IS BADASS!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707+May 24 2010, 02:07 PM~17588281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 dam very nice collection love that coral one the best :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 24 2010, 04:42 PM~17588666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is sickkk! :wow:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 24 2010, 09:05 PM~17593512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER+May 24 2010, 03:59 PM~17590190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUP, THAT CAY CORAL ONE IS AN "SOUTHSIDE" CAR, WAS CALLED "CORAL CHAOS".....


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 24 2010, 10:30 PM~17594771
> *YES SIR!!! WHAT'S BIG HUEY? HOW YOU BEEN MAN, GET AT ME HOMIE....
> YUP, THAT CAY CORAL ONE IS AN "SOUTHSIDE" CAR, WAS CALLED "CORAL CHAOS".....
> *


 :wow: i remember that car! i used to stare at that poster an think 'one day' i didn know it was the same car tho, did he own it back then to ?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 24 2010, 02:27 PM~17588497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do all of his cars have the stock uppers? i dont know if i wana extend mine i really like the way his sits an locks up


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 24 2010, 11:45 PM~17594990
> *do all of his cars have the stock uppers? i dont know if i wana extend mine i really like the way his sits an locks up
> *


the coral 58 has extended molded uper and the other 2 58s have custom tube a-arms I have always like the look that the coral 58 has


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 24 2010, 10:50 PM~17595067
> *the coral 58 has extended molded uper and the other 2 58s have custom tube a-arms I have always like the look that the coral 58 has
> *


ya me to, i like how it doesn bulldog it soo much. do you know how much its extended?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 24 2010, 10:43 PM~17594971
> *:wow:  i remember that car! i used to stare at that poster an think 'one day'   i didn know it was the same car tho, did he own it back then to ?
> *



NAH HE JUS PICKED UP SOMETIME BEFORE THE SUPERSHOW.. AND FONZY DID A GOOD JOB ON THE MURAL CHANGES..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 25 2010, 12:23 AM~17595413
> *ya me to, i like how it doesn bulldog it soo much. do you know how much its extended?
> *


I think 1 inch bro


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> :0 :0 :0
> 
> FOR SALE ---http://www.carsonline-ads.com:80/colsite/c...postingID=39678
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> :0 :0


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

VIC SMITH TANGERINE DREAM...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

PIC I TOOK OF PLAMO PLAATA IN SAN DEIGO FEW YEARS BACK!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

MURAL ON POISON 58 BY OG ABEL..


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

THE BLUE PRINT OG OF THE YEAR BUILT BY BOWTIE


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 25 2010, 01:20 AM~17596026
> *PIC I TOOK OF PLAMO PLAATA IN SAN DEIGO FEW YEARS BACK!
> 
> 
> ...


wat happend to this one?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@May 25 2010, 01:29 AM~17596055
> *wat happend to this one?
> *



STILL AROUND ...IT WAS AT THE VENTURA SHOW..


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@May 25 2010, 01:29 AM~17596055
> *wat happend to this one?
> *


i seen it at bowtie geting some changes done :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

*I have a friend that is looking for a nice pair of CH spotlights,get in touch with me if you have any*


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 25 2010, 09:09 AM~17597785
> *i seen it at bowtie geting some changes done :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



JUS GOT A NEW TOP AND MOTOR...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> PIC I TOOK OF PLAMO PLAATA IN SAN DEIGO FEW YEARS BACK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> I LIKE THE BLACK 58


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 25 2010, 09:09 AM~17597785
> *i seen it at bowtie geting some changes done :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


cool!!!!! an LS????????
this car is my motivation .........


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@May 25 2010, 11:02 AM~17598810
> *cool!!!!! an LS????????
> this car is my motivation .........
> *



NAH SAME STYLE MOTOR JUS A NEW 4 BOLT MAIN BLOCK..


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 24 2010, 11:35 PM~17595512
> *I think 1 inch bro
> *


 thanks


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 25 2010, 11:21 PM~17606081
> *thanks
> *


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 28 2010, 09:46 PM~17637981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL!!!

I NEED TO GET MY SHIT TO LAY LIKE THAT.......


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 24 2010, 02:42 PM~17588666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Wasn't this Jiimmy's car from Southside C.C.? If he sold it, what does he have now?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 28 2010, 11:27 PM~17638277
> *BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> I NEED TO GET MY SHIT TO LAY LIKE THAT.......
> ...


from the factory....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 28 2010, 11:06 PM~17638512
> *from the factory....
> *


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 28 2010, 11:40 PM~17638372
> *Nice. Wasn't this Jiimmy's car from Southside C.C.? If he sold it, what does he have now?
> *



YES IT WAS ..HE HAS A 2 DOOR CADDI BROUGHAM .." EL SURENO"


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 28 2010, 10:46 PM~17637981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: BAD ASS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 28 2010, 10:46 PM~17637981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 29 2010, 11:55 AM~17641422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Still looks clean as fuck :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 29 2010, 11:55 AM~17641422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


in my opinion the best 58 drop ever


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 29 2010, 01:37 PM~17641744
> *in my opinion the best 58 drop ever
> *


x58


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 30 2010, 04:55 AM~17641422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@May 29 2010, 08:01 PM~17643875
> *x58
> *


x1958 :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Some pics from the photoshoot today. 






































































































Loaded up and ready for SB LRM show!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 30 2010, 06:16 PM~17648840
> *Some pics from the photoshoot today.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BIG MIKE!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

damn where you been?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 30 2010, 08:14 PM~17649615
> *LOOKING GOOD BIG MIKE!!!
> *



Thx homie... sorry I missed the show Saturday. Cisco said it was da shit


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 30 2010, 08:15 PM~17649632
> *damn where you been?
> *


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 28 2010, 10:46 PM~17637981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking real good Dave  I want to go for a ride in that bad mofo 4 sho :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

probably the baddest 58 rag on the planet


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 30 2010, 10:02 PM~17650687
> *probably the baddest 58 rag on the planet
> 
> 
> ...



yeah pretty sic... Joe da man.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

NICE USO! when you gonna cut it? :cheesy:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 30 2010, 07:16 PM~17648840
> *Some pics from the photoshoot today.
> 
> 
> ...


.. No fair, we were almost the same height without her heels on Uce! Lol :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 30 2010, 10:23 PM~17650285
> *Thx homie... sorry I missed the show Saturday.  Cisco said it was da shit
> *


:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

... And thank you for letting me ride USO!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 30 2010, 10:15 PM~17650766
> *NICE USO!  when you gonna cut it?  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 30 2010, 10:40 PM~17650953
> *... And thank you for letting me ride USO!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: That was quite an adventure today


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

. .


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Sin Sixty, blvdsixty, FoolishinVegas

What's good Tito ? How you been homie?


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 30 2010, 11:42 PM~17650975
> *:biggrin:  That was quite an adventure today
> *


 . . And this is probably my favorite pic today with the ambulance mashing right behind you lights and sirens on, cause you were hurtin' fools in the city today Uce! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 30 2010, 10:56 PM~17651063
> *. . And this is probably my favorite pic today with the ambulance mashing right behind you lights and sirens on, cause you were hurtin' fools in the city today Uce!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



LMFAO he couldn't catch up with us :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 25 2010, 09:21 AM~17597899
> *I have a friend that is looking for a nice pair of CH spotlights,get in touch with me  if you have any
> *


*still looking* :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 30 2010, 09:23 PM~17650285
> *Thx homie... sorry I missed the show Saturday.  Cisco said it was da shit
> *


WOULD HAVE BEEN GREAT TO SEE YOU ROLL THE 8 UP HERE,CISCOS CAR WAS REPPIN BIG TIME ON THE LAWN!!! GOOD SHOW GOOD TIME!!!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 30 2010, 10:41 PM~17650959
> *:0  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


the only way it could be better :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 31 2010, 02:13 AM~17651691
> *the only way it could be better  :biggrin:
> *


 . . Sometimes, some things are better left as they are to get the true feel of how things used to be Uce! :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 31 2010, 10:26 AM~17653667
> *. . Sometimes, some things are better left as they are to get the true feel of how things used to be Uce!  :biggrin:
> *


haha yeah i know, just giving mike some shit.

im not so interested in time capsules myself, i def wouldnt want to be bringing back 1958, bit too shanana and grease for me :biggrin: i do love me a dropped 58 on supremes or wires tho :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 31 2010, 12:43 PM~17654310
> *haha yeah i know, just giving mike some shit.
> 
> im not so interested in time capsules myself, i def wouldnt want to be bringing back 1958, bit too shanana and grease for me  :biggrin:  i do love me a dropped 58 on supremes or wires tho :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


All good Uce, nothing wrong at all with that either..!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 30 2010, 09:25 PM~17650317
> *Looking real good Dave    I want to go for a ride in that bad mofo 4 sho  :biggrin:
> *


lets go :biggrin:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 30 2010, 06:16 PM~17648840
> *Some pics from the photoshoot today.
> 
> 
> ...


:0 great pics & beautiful 58 :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 31 2010, 09:44 PM~17659057
> *lets go :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 . . Uce! I know you're going to SB this weekend right ??!! you gotta??!! ..


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jun 1 2010, 08:33 AM~17662946
> *. . Uce! I know you're going to SB this weekend right ??!! you gotta??!! ..
> *


no,goin to Pomona..always on the grind...lol.u guys should do well out there,take a bunch of pics for me! :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jun 1 2010, 10:48 AM~17663522
> *no,goin to Pomona..always on the grind...lol.u guys should do well out there,take a bunch of pics for me! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Some 58´s from a local car meet last week...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 31 2010, 02:16 AM~17648840
> *Some pics from the photoshoot today.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

I think the 58 Impala is the best looking car ever.It's hard to believe anything that nice ever rolled of the lines.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64+Jun 1 2010, 06:05 AM~17662139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 30 2010, 06:16 PM~17648840
> *Some pics from the photoshoot today.
> 
> Loaded up and ready for SB LRM show!
> ...



Forget the cars. How big is your house those look like 2 - 50 gallon water heaters. DAMN :0


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.X_@Jun 1 2010, 09:07 PM~17670139
> *Forget the cars. How big is your house those look like 2 - 50 gallon water heaters. DAMN  :0
> *



LMAO yup... Life been good 2 me


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

SOCIOS SHOW LAST WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jun 2 2010, 09:48 PM~17681714
> *SOCIOS SHOW LAST WEEKEND  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jun 1 2010, 09:23 PM~17670275
> *LMAO yup...  Life been good 2 me
> *



Excuse me Uce, but do you mind lending me some of your "GOOD LIFE" so I can get my Lac done


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jun 2 2010, 10:48 PM~17681714
> *SOCIOS SHOW LAST WEEKEND  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Some old pics of a 58 that was built on Australia over 10 years ago.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Out for a cruise


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jun 3 2010, 06:05 PM~17688904
> *Out for a cruise
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD JIMMY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jun 1 2010, 09:23 PM~17670275
> *LMAO yup...  Life been good 2 me
> *


AND you worked hard for it. Enjoy, life is too short!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 3 2010, 06:13 PM~17689398
> *AND you worked hard for it.  Enjoy, life is too short!
> *


FROM THE LOOKS OF THE BEAUTIFUL COLLECTION OF CONVERTIBLE BOWTIES IN HIS GARAGE, HE'S ENJOYING EVERY MINUTE OF IT.......  

WHAT'S UP X? HOW YOU DOING BRO?


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 3 2010, 07:58 PM~17689847
> *FROM THE LOOKS OF THE BEAUTIFUL COLLECTION OF CONVERTIBLE BOWTIES IN HIS GARAGE, HE'S ENJOYING EVERY MINUTE OF IT.......
> 
> WHAT'S UP X? HOW YOU DOING BRO?
> *


 Yes he is! :cheesy: 

What's up Pete! I'm doing good tyring to keep up with you '58 owners. One day I'll own one of these bad boys...looking..seeing what's out there. You guys keep me motivated to own one of these bad boys.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Jun 2 2010, 10:51 PM~17681734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   what up E


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 6 2010, 05:39 AM~17703189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

What up Bro how is Vegas Ryan hot as hell ????


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Jun 7 2010, 08:23 AM~17715537
> *What up Bro how is Vegas Ryan hot as hell ????
> *


 :yessad:  REAL HOT BROTHER!!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 7 2010, 03:22 PM~17719277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jun 7 2010, 07:38 PM~17721726
> *
> *


looked clean as usual dat day :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 8 2010, 07:40 AM~17725918
> *looked clean as usual dat day :biggrin:
> *


Thx homie. LV looked good out there.


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

These 58's are looking sick :worship: :thumbsup: hno: 
I am at the final stages of my build and need to know if there is anyone out there with original seatbelts that can show where the rear belts bolt too. Thanks


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

NEEDS TLC


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 










see my build for more stuff thats done as of today.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Jun 9 2010, 02:52 PM~17740590-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jun 9 2010, 05:52 PM~17740590
> *NEEDS TLC
> 
> 
> ...


Just Needs Alittle Air On That Right Front Tire... :yes:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

IT WILL ALL BUFF OUT!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jun 9 2010, 08:13 PM~17741345
> *IT WILL ALL  BUFF OUT!
> *


CLR and then some clear to preserve whats left of it. :cheesy:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 9 2010, 05:48 PM~17741606
> *CLR and then some clear to preserve whats left of it.  :cheesy:
> *



hell I'd just roll it as is for a few months :biggrin:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jun 9 2010, 04:52 PM~17740590
> *NEEDS TLC
> 
> 
> ...


NAH, THAT NEEDS ME!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

From SB Show


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow: 

youre good at this stuff eh bro? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElQueso58 (Jan 13, 2009)

:thumbsup: :worship: :tongue: :nicoderm:


----------



## ElQueso58 (Jan 13, 2009)

Anybody have a rear deck lid for a 4dr?


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 12 2010, 10:10 PM~17175358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 5 2010, 12:39 PM~17703189
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I can't wait to see this car in person


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 11 2010, 01:05 PM~17760776
> *I can't wait to see this car in person
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

This was at the local swap meet yesterday.. $35k


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

TRINO 58


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 13 2010, 06:09 PM~17775656
> *This was at the local swap meet yesterday.. $35k
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I want it lol. Starting to put away some cash to buy one, they'll probably double by then.


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigvic66_@Jun 14 2010, 05:52 AM~17780273
> *Damn I want it lol.  Starting to put away some cash to buy one, they'll probably double by then.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 17 2010, 10:11 PM~17821075
> *TTT
> *


Y LA TORTUGA!
:0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

[/quote]
THIS ONE AND PETES ARE MY FAVORITE


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> Y LA TORTUGA!
> :0


SE ANDA ESCONDIENDO LA TORTUGA.......  



>


THIS ONE AND PETES ARE MY FAVORITE 
[/quote]
 THANKS MAN, BUT I WOULDN'T DARE PARK MY CAR NEXT TO MIKE, THEY'DE LOOK AT IT LIKE A 4 DOOR.... :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

>


THIS ONE AND PETES ARE MY FAVORITE 
[/quote]

Thx homie


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> SE ANDA ESCONDIENDO LA TORTUGA.......
> THIS ONE AND PETES ARE MY FAVORITE


 THANKS MAN, BUT I WOULDN'T DARE PARK MY CAR NEXT TO MIKE, THEY'DE LOOK AT IT LIKE A 4 DOOR.... :biggrin:
[/quote]

you kiddingme... my car aint no better than yours plus what would look better than two 58 drops side by side  



I know three :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> THANKS MAN, BUT I WOULDN'T DARE PARK MY CAR NEXT TO MIKE, THEY'DE LOOK AT IT LIKE A 4 DOOR.... :biggrin:


you kiddingme... my car aint no better than yours plus what would look better than two 58 drops side by side  
*I know three* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW+Jun 18 2010, 12:30 AM~17821869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZUP HOMIES :wave: :wave:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW+Jun 18 2010, 12:30 AM~17821869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZUP HOMIES! :wave: :wave:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> THANKS MAN, BUT I WOULDN'T DARE PARK MY CAR NEXT TO MIKE, THEY'DE LOOK AT IT LIKE A 4 DOOR.... :biggrin:


you kiddingme... my car aint no better than yours plus what would look better than two 58 drops side by side  
I know three :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]

we will probably never see three 58 drops in our country ever, let alone all together. :0 

anyone got interior pics of toons 58?


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Heres the pics


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jun 20 2010, 09:37 AM~17838004
> *Heres the pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

I am looking for the long int. rear glass headliner chrome molding. pm me if you have it and the price. Thanks


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> ZUP HOMIES! :wave: :wave:


WHAT'S UP BIG TURTLE?  



> you kiddingme... my car aint no better than yours plus what would look better than two 58 drops side by side
> I know three :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


we will probably never see three 58 drops in our country ever, let alone all together. :0 

anyone got interior pics of toons 58?
[/quote]
 I'VE SEEN 10-15 58 RAGS ALL IN 1 SHOW.....



> Heres the pics


AWESOME WORK MAN, KEEP IT UP. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Jun 21 2010, 12:12 PM~17844837
> *I am looking for the long int. rear glass headliner chrome molding. pm me if you have it and the price. Thanks
> *


i will look in my 58 stash of parts and see if i have that , im sure i do it will be a coulpe days till im back in town


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 21 2010, 04:33 PM~17847923
> *i will look in my 58 stash of parts and see if i have that , im sure i do it will be a coulpe days till im back in town
> *


baller talk


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 21 2010, 03:33 PM~17847923
> *i will look in my 58 stash of parts and see if i have that , im sure i do it will be a coulpe days till im back in town
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Any chance of throwing up some pics of 58's on supremes..........  

Thanks


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

im still looking for some exhaust ports. anybody got any?


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

whats up 58 guys...i was wondering if anybody out there has pics of that sea foam green hard top 58 from the Individuals?....i love that car


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Jun 9 2010, 02:25 PM~17739620
> *These 58's are looking sick :worship:  :thumbsup:  hno:
> I am at the final stages of my build and need to know if there is anyone out there with original seatbelts that can show where the rear belts bolt too. Thanks
> *



Benny do you have OG seat belts :biggrin: Look in the Accessory Book it will show you were to mount them I have 5 seat belts OG ones very hard to find accessory for 1958 they only came in one color Hammer Tone in 1958 Chevrolet and most were dealer installed ......I have a few Accessory Books that show how to mount them I came get some copies to you.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jun 25 2010, 07:56 AM~17884527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jun 25 2010, 08:56 AM~17884527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 and its a 58


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

BAD ASS PIC


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jun 25 2010, 08:56 AM~17884527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: SICKTOON

I
WE'RE ALL WAITING FOR YOU TO BUST OUT A RAG EIGHT TOONS.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

ONLY IN MY PHOTOSHOP DREAMS, HAHA











I'M VERY INDECISIVE ON WHETHER I WANT TO BAG IT OR NOT, LIKE DONALDS EIGHT, DAMN I LOVE THIS CAR!!!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 27 2010, 07:08 PM~17901248
> *ONLY IN MY PHOTOSHOP DREAMS, HAHA
> 
> 
> ...


do it :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jun 27 2010, 09:37 PM~17902909
> *do it  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jun 27 2010, 05:27 PM~17900497
> *BAD ASS PIC
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jun 27 2010, 09:37 PM~17902909
> *do it  :biggrin:
> *


Levelair it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 27 2010, 06:59 PM~17901190
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: SICKTOON
> 
> ...


yeah!!!!!!that would be cool...what up pete?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav+Jun 28 2010, 05:06 PM~17910476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT MUCH JOHNNY, JUST HERE THINKING ABOUT I'M GONNA COME UP WITH THE $$ TO BUY "8 CENTS"  HOW YOU DOING BRO?


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jun 28 2010, 06:06 PM~17910476
> *Levelair it!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


    beautiful 58 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> ONLY IN MY PHOTOSHOP DREAMS, HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> > ONLY IN MY PHOTOSHOP DREAMS, HAHA
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 29 2010, 07:04 PM~17920924
> *:0  :0
> NOT MUCH JOHNNY, JUST HERE THINKING ABOUT I'M GONNA COME UP WITH THE $$ TO BUY "8 CENTS"   HOW YOU DOING BRO?
> *


good homie just chillin....ready to finish up 8cents..
your 8 rag is still beautiful bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> > ONLY IN MY PHOTOSHOP DREAMS, HAHA
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jun 25 2010, 08:56 AM~17884527
> *
> 
> 
> ...



No mames cabron.... :wow: .. Right click save. :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Fellas.............I'm looking for the high beam low beam floor board switch... Does anyone know if that switch is compatible to the new years? Kragen sucks....at least the one I went to. :uh:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

CHE1 PM SENT I HAVE A FEW LAYING AROUND  THAT WORK


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

For the Hardtop owners I have a 58 sunvisor for sale:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/RARE-1958-C...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Jul 1 2010, 03:23 AM~17933606
> *CHE1 PM SENT I HAVE A FEW LAYING AROUND   THAT WORK
> *



Right on Jimdog................but your mailbox might be full


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> Levelair it!!! :biggrin:





> > ONLY IN MY PHOTOSHOP DREAMS, HAHA
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 3 2010, 12:47 PM~17953360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 3 2010, 12:47 PM~17953360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: love it


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 30 2010, 06:32 PM~17930296
> *Fellas.............I'm looking for the high beam low beam floor board switch...  Does anyone know if that switch is compatible to the new years?  Kragen sucks....at least the one I went to. :uh:
> *



swap some for some chromed chev script valve covers??? :biggrin: :biggrin:  


joke


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Jun 22 2010, 01:26 AM~17852167
> *Thanks bro
> *


benny i got 2 extra ones , nice but need polishing , few scracthes , its stainless so will polish up nice


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jul 4 2010, 02:36 AM~17956879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: more pics?


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jul 4 2010, 11:36 AM~17958455
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: badass bro!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Jul 4 2010, 10:20 AM~17958356
> *:wow: more pics?
> *



its from 8cents, ive lost its topic, shouldnt be too hard to find

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14311775


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav+Jul 3 2010, 12:47 PM~17953360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: holy moly


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jul 4 2010, 11:06 AM~17957942
> *benny i got 2 extra ones , nice but need polishing , few scracthes , its stainless so will polish up nice
> *


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jul 4 2010, 12:25 PM~17959149
> *its from 8cents, ive lost its topic, shouldnt be too hard to find
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14311775
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=536368


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

*TRINOS "LAST CALL"*


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINGLEPUMPCHUMP_@Jul 6 2010, 05:14 AM~17964530
> *TRINOS "LAST CALL"
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingofdahill88 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jul 4 2010, 11:50 AM~17958546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see i am not the only one puttin an 8 on 3 finaly someone else did it to :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINGLEPUMPCHUMP_@Jul 5 2010, 12:14 PM~17964530
> *TRINOS "LAST CALL"
> 
> 
> ...


GOD DAMN TRINO!!!!! LOOKING GREAT BROTHER!!! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jul 4 2010, 01:36 AM~17956879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SINGLEPUMPCHUMP_@Jul 5 2010, 01:14 PM~17964530
> *TRINOS "LAST CALL"
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINGLEPUMPCHUMP_@Jul 5 2010, 12:14 PM~17964530
> *TRINOS "LAST CALL"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingofdahill88_@Jul 5 2010, 01:07 PM~17964847
> *see i am not the only one puttin an 8 on 3 finaly someone else did it to  :thumbsup:
> *


Big dewight from individuals does it too posted pics a bunch of pages back :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> *TRINOS "LAST CALL"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Francois Dillinger (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> > *TRINOS "LAST CALL"*
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 15 2008, 10:59 AM~11093615
> *Chuck Montoyas 58,restored about 15 years ago.
> 
> 
> ...


FISHEYE! :cheesy:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Duke's Santa Clara Co. :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Jul 5 2010, 10:07 PM~17970145
> *THANKS,TOMMY ,HENRY,MARK,GEORGE,LOUKAT,JEFF,JOHNNY,LITTLE MARK,STEVEN,UCE VIC N JR,AND WIFES COULDNT DO IT WITH OUT ALL OF YOU
> *


 hno:  I'm glad I'm going OG with mine cuz Trino is gettin down. :thumbsup: cant wait go cruzin together bro.


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jul 4 2010, 03:33 PM~17960188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro I just got back on line. pm me with price.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

ALRIGHT GUY'S HELP ME OUT HERE, I NEED THESE (2) CORNER PIECES FOR A 58 VISOR, I'DE GREATLY APPRECIATE ANY HELP FINDING A PAIR. uffin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 8 2010, 09:25 AM~17991961
> *ALRIGHT GUY'S HELP ME OUT HERE, I NEED THESE (2) CORNER PIECES FOR A 58 VISOR, I'DE GREATLY APPRECIATE ANY HELP FINDING A PAIR.  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


u gunna put that on your drop Pete?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jul 9 2010, 12:14 AM~17998432
> *u gunna put that on your drop Pete?
> *


he seems to always be looking for random ittems, whats up pete :wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey Alex if you see this? hit me up. i will look for you number today.. I found another 
piece for your bro's car.. he told me you were building a 58. you might trip on this?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxhZAptGy9Q


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

anybody got mounting instructions for nuvue or trailmasters? i would like to figure it out befor the bodywork is done.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Jul 8 2010, 08:14 PM~17998432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUST ADDING TO THE COLLECTION, THAT'S ALL......


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 9 2010, 12:58 PM~18003468
> *NO WAY BRO, I'M JUST A 58 PARTS HOARDER...... :biggrin:
> *


Whew thought you had lost it


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jul 9 2010, 08:03 PM~18007321
> *Whew  thought you had lost it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

COME ON MIKEY, YOU REALLY THOUGHT I WAS GONNA PUT THAT ON THE RAG? 

I'LL PUT NEON LIGHTS AND SPOILERS ON THE EIGHT BEFORE A VISOR.....HAHA


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 9 2010, 09:27 PM~18007567
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> COME ON MIKEY, YOU REALLY THOUGHT I WAS GONNA PUT THAT ON THE RAG?
> ...



hahahaha and some 22's :biggrin:


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

> > *TRINOS "LAST CALL"*
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Duke's Santa Clara Co. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jul 9 2010, 09:05 PM~18007837
> *hahahaha  and some 22's  :biggrin:
> *


22" SPOKES :biggrin:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Jul 9 2010, 01:18 PM~18003091
> *anybody got mounting instructions for nuvue or trailmasters? i would like to figure it out befor the bodywork is done.
> *


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: BAD ASS!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINGLEPUMPCHUMP_@Jul 5 2010, 12:14 PM~17964530
> *TRINOS "LAST CALL"
> 
> 
> ...



DAYUM!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jul 9 2010, 10:28 PM~18008036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SINGLEPUMPCHUMP_@Jul 5 2010, 12:14 PM~17964530
> *TRINOS "LAST CALL"
> 
> 
> ...


crazybadasssic


----------



## kingofdahill88 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 8 2010, 10:25 AM~17991961
> *ALRIGHT GUY'S HELP ME OUT HERE, I NEED THESE (2) CORNER PIECES FOR A 58 VISOR, I'DE GREATLY APPRECIATE ANY HELP FINDING A PAIR.  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


hey i need those also if someone knows anybody making them


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73loukat_@Jul 9 2010, 10:27 PM~18008027
> *FLOSSIN'
> *


SICK!!!!!!!


----------



## aarellanes (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jul 6 2010, 05:28 PM~17976238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know were i could get a visor for my 58...email me at [email protected]


Thanks Tony


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jul 9 2010, 10:28 PM~18008036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   cool pic


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

HELP!!!!

Getting ready to do my interior. I need some source for either blank door panels or patterns to cut out my own. I am hoping someone can help me out.


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jul 12 2010, 02:10 PM~18027127
> *HELP!!!!
> 
> Getting ready to do my interior. I need some source for either blank door panels or patterns to cut out my own. I am hoping someone can help me out.
> *


you can get them from classic industries for bout $20 a pair. 800 854-1280


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jul 12 2010, 03:10 PM~18027127
> *HELP!!!!
> 
> Getting ready to do my interior. I need some source for either blank door panels or patterns to cut out my own. I am hoping someone can help me out.
> *


any interior supply place can hook you up


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Benny, just called them and I am getting them sent to me. Much appreciated.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:naughty:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> *TRINOS "LAST CALL"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

hey guys looking for driver side rear armrest and upper panel for hardtop 58 and the molding that follows along the outside of the quarter window on the body that curves twords the roof


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

found this in another topic


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> > *TRINOS "LAST CALL"*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 18 2010, 01:31 PM~18075783
> *found this in another topic
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 6 2009, 02:26 PM~15284657
> *
> *


TTT FOR THE FIFTY H8ER CREW...... ME, HESS (SAM/LOCO RIDER) AND FAMOUS IN MY 58 LAST YR AROUND THIS TIME.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 18 2010, 12:01 PM~18075285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 ANTHONY FUENTES 58 RAG, ANOTHEWR 58 RAG FOR "SOUTHSIDE"....... :wow: :wow:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 21 2010, 11:50 PM~18109233
> *:0  :0 ANTHONY FUENTES 58 RAG, ANOTHEWR 58 RAG FOR "SOUTHSIDE"....... :wow:  :wow:
> *


nice !!!!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

my favorite OG 58 rag color!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 22 2010, 08:10 AM~18110674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Wtf bump from pg 6


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 22 2010, 08:10 AM~18110674
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I think black is my favorite color on a 58.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> Duke's Santa Clara Co. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> :0


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Oct 22 2006, 01:22 AM~6418065
> *:0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



I'm about to put one of these spot lights on my car... Ever since I saw this Tijuas car I was like :0 I love the front swoop look to it and the ribs on it. Anyways I got it but don't want to drill any new holes.  Whatcha all think.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jul 26 2010, 09:40 PM~18149828
> *I'm about to put one of these spot lights on my car... Ever since I saw this Tijuas car I was like :0  I love the front swoop look to it and the ribs on it.  Anyways I got it but don't want to drill any new holes.    Whatcha all think.
> *


IF THAT'S WHAT YOU WANT THEN DO IT BIG CHE, DRILL THEM FUCKIN HOLES HOMIE.......


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 26 2010, 11:20 PM~18150127
> *IF THAT'S WHAT YOU WANT THEN DO IT BIG CHE, DRILL THEM FUCKIN HOLES HOMIE.......
> *


 :wave:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 26 2010, 10:21 PM~18150140
> *:wave:
> *


BIG RY, WHAT'S UP MY BROTHER? WE BEEN PLAYING PHONE TAG.... :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jul 27 2010, 06:28 AM~18151556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 26 2010, 11:20 PM~18150127
> *IF THAT'S WHAT YOU WANT THEN DO IT BIG CHE, DRILL THEM FUCKIN HOLES HOMIE.......
> *


POR58(X58)


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jul 27 2010, 07:28 AM~18151556
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I love that shit right there!!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 27 2010, 12:20 AM~18150127
> *IF THAT'S WHAT YOU WANT THEN DO IT BIG CHE, DRILL THEM FUCKIN HOLES HOMIE.......
> *


I agree! Rock 'em out


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jul 29 2010, 05:11 PM~18178540
> *I agree! Rock 'em out
> *


  

WHERE'S EVERYONE AT? :angry: SEEMS LIKE EVER SINCE JOHNNY BUSTED OUT "8 CENTS" THE 58 GAME DIED, YOU KILLED IT JOHNNY, YOU SHUT DOWN THIS 58 TOPIC..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 30 2010, 07:09 PM~18189467
> *
> 
> WHERE'S EVERYONE AT?  :angry: SEEMS LIKE EVER SINCE JOHNNY BUSTED OUT "8 CENTS" THE 58 GAME DIED, YOU KILLED IT JOHNNY, YOU SHUT DOWN THIS 58 TOPIC.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 30 2010, 07:09 PM~18189467
> *
> 
> WHERE'S EVERYONE AT?  :angry: SEEMS LIKE EVER SINCE JOHNNY BUSTED OUT "8 CENTS" THE 58 GAME DIED, YOU KILLED IT JOHNNY, YOU SHUT DOWN THIS 58 TOPIC.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: yup I can't post my pile of crap up in here any more... we got 58owned :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jul 30 2010, 07:17 PM~18189987
> *:yessad:  yup I can't post my pile of crap up in here any more...  we got 58owned  :biggrin:
> *


YOU'RE THEE ONLY EXCEPTION, THEY NEED TO CHANGE THE NAME OF THIS TOPIC TO "MIKE AND JOHNNY 58 RAG FEST". :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jul 25 2010, 01:24 PM~18136920
> *I think black is my favorite color on a 58.
> *


i just like it cause its different and not many people roll it


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 30 2010, 07:09 PM~18189467
> *
> 
> WHERE'S EVERYONE AT?  :angry: SEEMS LIKE EVER SINCE JOHNNY BUSTED OUT "8 CENTS" THE 58 GAME DIED, YOU KILLED IT JOHNNY, YOU SHUT DOWN THIS 58 TOPIC.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Has anyone tried these LED taillights? I'm thinkin' about trying em out  I'd like to see some pics of them with the brakes applied.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEWAX%3AIT


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 30 2010, 07:09 PM~18189467
> *
> 
> WHERE'S EVERYONE AT?  :angry: SEEMS LIKE EVER SINCE JOHNNY BUSTED OUT "8 CENTS" THE 58 GAME DIED, YOU KILLED IT JOHNNY, YOU SHUT DOWN THIS 58 TOPIC.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



It allllllll went down hill when Pete busted out his old BEAT UP rag 8, then he went out and got the new rag 8. :uh: I was like... I don't like this year anymore. And Just when I thought I was coming out of the fog...here comes home boy Turtle whith his and and his nice set up..  . And now Dukes from san Jo.

I'm just going to drive around my block now. :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Question for you 58ers..... *

I can't seem to make the lights for my stock radio station display go on.

What am I missing? The radio works but I don't see the light go on.....or the light in my head for that matter. Come to think to about it.... I don't even know if I ever seen it on. :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1+Jul 31 2010, 08:54 AM~18193023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HMMM, BLOWN BULB?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jul 30 2010, 11:28 PM~18191746
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


QUE ONDA CARNAL?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 31 2010, 02:34 PM~18194493
> *NOT EVEN MAN, LEAVE ME OUT OF IT....... I HAD TO ROB A 90 YR OLD JUST TO OWN THIS DAMN CAR.  :biggrin:
> HMMM, BLOWN BULB?
> *



I said the Radio works so I don't think it's a BULB....... Or do you think I might have to take the whole Radio out take the radio apart to change an internal light bulb ????


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 31 2010, 02:52 PM~18194582
> *
> 
> 
> ...



show off. :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1+Jul 31 2010, 02:04 PM~18194641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEEN DEAD IN HERE FOR A WHILE, POST SOME PICS CHE......


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 31 2010, 03:08 PM~18194654
> *TAKE IT OUT, RUN POWER TO IT, GET YOU A TESTER AND GO FROM THERE...... REPLACE THE BULB AND SO ON.
> BEEN DEAD IN HERE FOR A WHILE, POST SOME PICS CHE......
> *



Peter.... the radio works fine, I can here the static after I turn it on... 10 or 15 seconds later but I hear the stations. What I don't see si the light. You probably have a wonder bar radio and would not understand. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jul 31 2010, 02:47 PM~18194795
> *Peter.... the radio works fine, I can here the static after I turn it on... 10 or 15 seconds later but I hear the stations.  What I don't see si the light.  You probably have a wonder bar radio and would not understand. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE BOTH.... :biggrin: I UNDERSTAND YOUR PROBLEM..... EVERYTHING WORKS AS IT SHOULD, BUT THE "STATION DISPLAY" DOESN'T ILLUMINATE, RIGHT?


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Late '90s Oakland LRM show


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jul 31 2010, 03:38 PM~18195042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

IS THIS IN JAPAN? I LOVE THAT PASS. UNITY FENDER SPOTTY, SIIIIIICK!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 31 2010, 03:08 PM~18194654
> *TAKE IT OUT, RUN POWER TO IT, GET YOU A TESTER AND GO FROM THERE...... REPLACE THE BULB AND SO ON.
> BEEN DEAD IN HERE FOR A WHILE, POST SOME PICS CHE......
> *


has been dead ..i thought everyone sold there 58s and moved on ..lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

rolled mine out today for a minute.....put like 20 miles on it! got scared and put it back in the garage..lol...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61+Jul 31 2010, 04:53 PM~18195395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


SHIT, IF "8 CENTS" WAS MINE IT WOULDN'T EVEN HAVE GAS IN IT FOR THE FEAR OF A SPARK FLYING DOWN THE FILLER NECK AND BLOWING IT UP, THAT'S HOW PARANOID I'DE BE WITH IT. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jul 31 2010, 04:47 PM~18194795
> *Peter.... the radio works fine, I can here the static after I turn it on... 10 or 15 seconds later but I hear the stations.  What I don't see si the light.  You probably have a wonder bar radio and would not understand. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


che you should have something that loks like this on the side or top of the radio that pulls out to change the bulb, hope this helps( this is from an old 56 radio so don't quote me)
















(edited for huge f*cking pics photobucket resize seems to not be working)


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 31 2010, 05:43 PM~18195615
> *che you should have something that loks like this on the side or top of the radio that pulls out to change the bulb, hope this helps( this is from an old 56 radio so don't quote me)
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU Hialeah56, THIS WANT I WAS TRYING TO GET ACROSS TO YOU..... :biggrin: BEFORE YOU GO OUT AND BUY A NEW BULB, CHECK THE SOCKET FOR POWER WITH A TESTER.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Che1, start here, on top of your radio, wonderbar or not, 58 to 62 are the same light bulb. Lemme know if it don't work, I got a couple radios to "rape"


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jul 31 2010, 06:55 PM~18195407
> *rolled mine out today for a minute.....put like 20 miles on it!    got scared and put it back in the garage..lol...
> *


I hope you bring tissues for vegas in your display, Imma need 'em :wow:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jul 31 2010, 06:26 PM~18195785
> *Che1, start here, on top of your radio, wonderbar or not, 58 to 62 are the same light bulb. Lemme know if it don't work, I got a couple radios to "rape"
> 
> 
> ...


I GUESS BOTH OF YOU ELABORATED A BIT MORE THAN I DID...... :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jul 31 2010, 06:28 PM~18195791
> *I hope you bring tissues for vegas in your display, Imma need 'em :wow:
> *


I'LL HAVE ENOUGH FOR US ALL BRO, I'M GONNA "KEY" JOHNNIES CAR I'M HATING SO MUCH...... :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 31 2010, 08:34 PM~18195827
> *I GUESS BOTH OF YOU ELABORATED A BIT MORE THAN I DID...... :biggrin:
> I'LL HAVE ENOUGH FOR US ALL BRO, I'M GONNA "KEY" JOHNNIES CAR I'M HATING SO MUCH......  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


I can elaborate on the simple things......not mint, documented 8's :biggrin: 

I hope to meet all 58 owners in vegas....may seem bad, but thats one of the only reasons I'm going.... I ride solo around here


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 31 2010, 06:43 PM~18195615
> *che you should have something that loks like this on the side or top of the radio that pulls out to change the bulb, hope this helps( this is from an old 56 radio so don't quote me)
> 
> 
> ...



:0 OOhhhhhhhhhh. I'm gonna look for that right now.. Thanks "HIALEAH56" :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jul 31 2010, 07:26 PM~18195785
> *Che1, start here, on top of your radio, wonderbar or not, 58 to 62 are the same light bulb. Lemme know if it don't work, I got a couple radios to "rape"
> 
> 
> ...



Now it's all making sense.. Thanks Frog


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 31 2010, 07:34 PM~18195827
> *I GUESS BOTH OF YOU ELABORATED A BIT MORE THAN I DID...... :biggrin:
> I'LL HAVE ENOUGH FOR US ALL BRO, I'M GONNA "KEY" JOHNNIES CAR I'M HATING SO MUCH......  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



Peter Shawell.. I thought you meant the Bulbs inside the Radio...... I forgive you.. :biggrin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: rememberFROGG, INVISIBLE EMPIRE, CHE1

Big RY, don't think those skirts wern't appreciated....they are in the mix...Afghanistan just got in the way....thanks again  See you in Vegas!


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

this topic is bad ass. for all u guys that can build 58 impalas u all are the shit keep building them u mofos get a 5 from me lol :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 31 2010, 05:21 PM~18195230
> *:0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> IS THIS IN JAPAN? I LOVE THAT PASS. UNITY FENDER SPOTTY, SIIIIIICK!!!
> *


Yes


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

quote-RELIC,Jul 31 2010, 08:14 PM











:wow:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Got anymore pix of the Glass house next to it?

if u do post 'em :biggrin: 


but not here cus its 58 fest :happysad:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jul 31 2010, 07:30 PM~18196121
> *Peter Shawell.. I thought you meant the Bulbs inside the Radio...... I forgive you.. :biggrin:
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD CHE, I GUESS IF I WAS SMART I WOULDVE SNAPPED SOME PICTURES LIKE "Hialeah56 " AND "FROGGY".......


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jul 31 2010, 06:49 PM~18195891
> *I can elaborate on the simple things......not mint, documented 8's :biggrin:
> 
> I hope to meet all 58 owners in vegas....may seem bad, but thats one of the only reasons I'm going.... I ride solo around here
> *


YES SIR, WE'LL ALL SURROUND "8 CENTS" AND BOW TO IT....... I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON AND ALSO MEET EVERYONE.  



> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme+Jul 31 2010, 07:56 PM~18196260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MAN I WISH SOMEONE HAD SOME DETAILED PICTURES OF THAT PASS. SPOTLIGHT AND THE CAR OF COURSE.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 31 2010, 05:21 PM~18195230
> *:0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> IS THIS IN JAPAN? I LOVE THAT PASS. UNITY FENDER SPOTTY, SIIIIIICK!!!
> *


*IMO the CH's smoke the ugly ass Trail's.I can get you a pic of my homies pass CH......*


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 31 2010, 09:50 PM~18196992
> *IMO the CH's smoke the ugly ass Trail's.I can get you a pic of my homies pass CH......
> *


 :0 :biggrin: ; THEY'VE GROWN ON ME SO MUCH LIKE GENITAL HERPIS MAN, YOU TALKING ABOUT THE BACK 58 RAG FROM "IMPERIALS" OUT YOUR WAY?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 31 2010, 11:03 PM~18197061
> *:0  :biggrin: ; THEY'VE GROWN ON ME SO MUCH LIKE GENITAL HERPIS MAN, YOU TALKING ABOUT THE BACK 58 RAG FROM "IMPERIALS" OUT YOUR WAY?
> *


*Yes.I helped install them lil bastards and that was after the car was done,talk about nerve wrecking.*


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jul 31 2010, 10:22 PM~18197171
> *Yes.I helped install them lil bastards and that was after the car was done,talk about nerve wrecking.
> *


BAHAHHAHA, I COULD ONLY IMAGE IN MAN, I'DE BE SHAKING LIKE A CRAP GAME..... :biggrin:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 31 2010, 02:52 PM~18194582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those look like Daytons!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Jul 31 2010, 11:53 PM~18197511
> *Those look like Daytons!!! :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR, GOOD EYE LUIS.... HOW YOU BEEN MAN? HAVEN'T SEEN ANY UPDATES ON THE RAG BUILD, QUIT HOLDING OUT.


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jul 31 2010, 09:26 PM~18196101
> *:0 OOhhhhhhhhhh.  I'm gonna look for that right now.. Thanks Viejitos
> *


 :biggrin: no problem :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 31 2010, 11:31 PM~18197202
> *BAHAHHAHA, I COULD ONLY IMAGE IN MAN, I'DE BE SHAKING LIKE A CRAP GAME..... :biggrin:
> *


GATES YOU GOT NERVES OF STEEL!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 1 2010, 01:07 AM~18197561
> *YES SIR, GOOD EYE LUIS.... HOW YOU BEEN MAN? HAVEN'T SEEN ANY UPDATES ON THE RAG BUILD, QUIT HOLDING OUT.
> *


I am holding out. I just lazy to upload all the new stuff. Maybe next weekend!!! Those Dayton Knockoffs look good. :biggrin:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Aug 1 2010, 06:03 PM~18201746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: MAN I MOVING TO JAPAN.......


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jul 31 2010, 07:26 PM~18195785
> *Che1, start here, on top of your radio, wonderbar or not, 58 to 62 are the same light bulb. Lemme know if it don't work, I got a couple radios to "rape"
> 
> 
> ...



Hialeah56
Peter Shagwell
MR. Frog

It's was the bulb :biggrin: thanks for the help. I'll be purchasing a bulb mañana to replace the blown one.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Aug 1 2010, 11:23 PM~18204149
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hella Nice


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 31 2010, 01:34 PM~18194493
> *NOT EVEN MAN, LEAVE ME OUT OF IT....... I HAD TO ROB A 90 YR OLD JUST TO OWN THIS DAMN CAR.  :biggrin:
> HMMM,It's was the bulb :biggrin: thanks for the help.  I'll be purchasing a bulb mañana to replace the blown one.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 1 2010, 11:20 PM~18204444
> *Hella Nice
> *


JUST LIKE YOUR CHE......


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Jul 31 2010, 09:23 PM~18196437
> *quote-RELIC,Jul 31 2010, 08:14 PM
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 2 2010, 12:03 AM~18204362
> *BIG RY, WHATS UP BROTHER? SHIT MAN I HAVE THE NERVES OF A 90 YR OLD MAN.....  :biggrin:
> COOL COOL, THANKS MAN, I LOVE THESE STYLE K/O's.......
> :wow:  :wow: MAN I MOVING TO JAPAN.......
> *


WELL YOU DO HAVE HIS CAR LOL!!!


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

benny those parts went out today , you should have them in a few days , thanks bro let me know if you need anything else


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 2 2010, 12:32 AM~18204483
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



I know huh.. :biggrin:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

One less 58 in the USA now :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Aug 2 2010, 04:24 PM~18209533
> *One less 58 in the USA now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jul 31 2010, 09:14 PM~18196387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very tempting to paint mine this color


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 2 2010, 04:34 PM~18209644
> *very tempting to paint mine this color
> *


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 2 2010, 04:34 PM~18209644
> *very tempting to paint mine this color
> *


Is that anniversary gold


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Aug 2 2010, 04:24 PM~18209533
> *One less 58 in the USA now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: 





:biggrin:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Aug 4 2010, 01:54 AM~18215572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Aug 2 2010, 08:57 AM~18206259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THESE JAP's HAVE SOME SICK RIDES MAN..... THESE COLORS ARE BADASS.


----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 2 2010, 04:34 PM~18209644
> *very tempting to paint mine this color
> *


 u need to stop with them g bodies and get on ur 58 :angry:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Aug 2 2010, 05:10 PM~18209943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: you jus mind..... well i outa......   baaaa!!! ya ya i know your right i will i wil


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TIJUAS 661+Aug 3 2010, 04:46 PM~18219939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT YOUR BACK VIC........ :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

when are you going to cut that shit, peter. :uh:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 3 2010, 07:11 PM~18220744
> *YOU NEED TO TAKE YOUR OWN ADVICE FUCKER, STOP FUCKIN WITH THAT TRAINING DAY MONTE AND GET ON YOUR DEUCE AND TRE.......   :biggrin:
> I GOT YOUR BACK VIC........ :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Aug 2 2010, 04:24 PM~18209533
> *One less 58 in the USA now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like andys car, i guess it was andys car, good job


----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)

> :uh: :uh: :uh: get off his nuts already!!


----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 3 2010, 07:24 PM~18220926
> *:h5:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

out for her monthly bath..


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Aug 4 2010, 01:58 PM~18227762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Aug 4 2010, 12:58 PM~18227762
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 3 2010, 07:11 PM~18220744
> *YOU NEED TO TAKE YOUR OWN ADVICE FUCKER, STOP FUCKIN WITH THAT TRAINING DAY MONTE AND GET ON YOUR DEUCE AND TRE.......
> *



:yes:


----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Aug 4 2010, 01:35 PM~18228082
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Aug 4 2010, 12:58 PM~18227762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 31 2010, 02:52 PM~18194582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIJUAS 661_@Aug 4 2010, 04:48 PM~18229736
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Aug 4 2010, 12:58 PM~18227762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Take her for a drive yet?


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Aug 4 2010, 09:49 PM~18232423
> *Take her for a drive yet?
> *


to the muffler shop and back..lol


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Aug 4 2010, 01:58 PM~18227762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea....knocked the dust off mine today also


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Aug 6 2010, 09:20 AM~18244495
> *Good idea....knocked the dust off mine today also
> 
> 
> ...


nice hardtop homie....


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Aug 6 2010, 09:20 AM~18244495
> *Good idea....knocked the dust off mine today also
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Aug 6 2010, 09:20 AM~18244495
> *Good idea....knocked the dust off mine today also
> 
> 
> ...


nice
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Aug 4 2010, 10:20 PM~18232717
> *to the muffler shop and back..lol
> 
> 
> ...



I've got to come see this car. Where is your shop? I'm gunna be coming thru next Friday.


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

1700W.Foothill..Upland.CA.91786


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Aug 6 2010, 09:20 AM~18244495
> *Good idea....knocked the dust off mine today also
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

I must say that interior work is not easy and I really REALLY dont think I can handle doing it for other people. I wasted about 5 yards of material fixing mistakes. But this is where I am at as of today. Hopefully tomorrow I will finish it by attaching the front/side skirt to the top. You guys need to see the materials up close cause the inserts are cool as hell.










I got the idea for the pattern from this one here.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Aug 7 2010, 09:09 PM~18254426
> *nice
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie, but I need to redo my trunk after looking at yours


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Aug 9 2010, 05:19 PM~18268137
> *Thanks homie, but I need to redo my trunk after looking at yours
> *


Do it! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Aug 9 2010, 04:45 PM~18267865
> *I must say that interior work is not easy and I really REALLY dont think I can handle doing it for other people. I wasted about 5 yards of material fixing mistakes. But this is where I am at as of today. Hopefully tomorrow I will finish it by attaching the front/side skirt to the top. You guys need to see the materials up close cause the inserts are cool as hell.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Aug 9 2010, 04:45 PM~18267865
> *I must say that interior work is not easy and I really REALLY dont think I can handle doing it for other people. I wasted about 5 yards of material fixing mistakes. But this is where I am at as of today. Hopefully tomorrow I will finish it by attaching the front/side skirt to the top. You guys need to see the materials up close cause the inserts are cool as hell.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie, on the other pic the covered pedal aint my style lol jus my 2 cents


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Here are a couple updated pics. trying stay ahead of my man Trino :run: :biggrin: :naughty: 








Here we go to Mike for the int. :drama: :drama: hno: 








Shouldn't be long now :tears: :tears:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Aug 12 2010, 02:30 PM~18294514
> *Here are a couple updated pics. trying stay ahead of my man Trino :run:  :biggrin:  :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!!! IVE BEEN WATCHING YOU BUILD THIS, IT LOOKS GREAT!!! DAAAAAMN!! :h5:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> Here are a couple updated pics. trying stay ahead of my man Trino :run: :biggrin: :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 15 2010, 04:12 PM~18315113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 for sale? :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Aug 15 2010, 05:16 PM~18315838
> *:0  for sale?  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## G-SLOTH (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

How much would you pay for the model ???


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Aug 15 2010, 10:27 PM~18318679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats killer


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Aug 12 2010, 03:30 PM~18294514
> *Here are a couple updated pics. trying stay ahead of my man Trino :run:  :biggrin:  :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: My favorite year


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Anyone looking for a 58 vert header bow? In need of some repair, Nothing major.


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

how much ???????????


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 15 2010, 04:12 PM~18315113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GET A JOB :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 815moto+Aug 18 2010, 12:08 AM~18339278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much x58


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Aug 16 2010, 11:26 AM~18322855
> *How much would you pay for the model ???
> *


x2 , looks expensive :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 18 2010, 07:26 AM~18341862
> *GET A JOB  :biggrin:
> *


HIRE ME, I GET ALONG REAL GOOD WITH YOUR BROTHER AND POPS, ME AND YOUR POPS CAN TALK FISHING ALLLLLLL DAY LOOONG. :biggrin: :biggrin: 


HERE'S A 58 RAG FROM POMONA THIS PAST WEEKEND.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 18 2010, 08:28 PM~18348288
> *HIRE ME, I GET ALONG REAL GOOD WITH YOUR BROTHER AND POPS, ME AND YOUR POPS CAN TALK FISHING ALLLLLLL DAY LOOONG.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HERE'S A 58 RAG FROM POMONA THIS PAST WEEKEND.
> 
> ...


GATES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 18 2010, 08:28 PM~18348288
> *HIRE ME, I GET ALONG REAL GOOD WITH YOUR BROTHER AND POPS, ME AND YOUR POPS CAN TALK FISHING ALLLLLLL DAY LOOONG.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HERE'S A 58 RAG FROM POMONA THIS PAST WEEKEND.
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 18 2010, 09:28 PM~18348288
> *HIRE ME, I GET ALONG REAL GOOD WITH YOUR BROTHER AND POPS, ME AND YOUR POPS CAN TALK FISHING ALLLLLLL DAY LOOONG.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HERE'S A 58 RAG FROM POMONA THIS PAST WEEKEND.
> 
> ...


Bad ass


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 18 2010, 08:28 PM~18348288
> *HIRE ME, I GET ALONG REAL GOOD WITH YOUR BROTHER AND POPS, ME AND YOUR POPS CAN TALK FISHING ALLLLLLL DAY LOOONG.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HERE'S A 58 RAG FROM POMONA THIS PAST WEEKEND.
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 badass 58 :worship: :worship:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 18 2010, 08:28 PM~18348288
> *HIRE ME, I GET ALONG REAL GOOD WITH YOUR BROTHER AND POPS, ME AND YOUR POPS CAN TALK FISHING ALLLLLLL DAY LOOONG.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HERE'S A 58 RAG FROM POMONA THIS PAST WEEKEND.
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

NICE


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Aug 19 2010, 01:16 AM~18350343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badd Azzz!!!!!!!!!!!!love the color combo


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Aug 19 2010, 01:16 AM~18350343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 18 2010, 08:28 PM~18348288
> *HIRE ME, I GET ALONG REAL GOOD WITH YOUR BROTHER AND POPS, ME AND YOUR POPS CAN TALK FISHING ALLLLLLL DAY LOOONG.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HERE'S A 58 RAG FROM POMONA THIS PAST WEEKEND.
> 
> ...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

how much was the white 8 rag that was at pomona?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 18 2010, 08:28 PM~18348288
> *HIRE ME, I GET ALONG REAL GOOD WITH YOUR BROTHER AND POPS, ME AND YOUR POPS CAN TALK FISHING ALLLLLLL DAY LOOONG.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HERE'S A 58 RAG FROM POMONA THIS PAST WEEKEND.
> 
> ...


nice car  but tell that dark ass foo in the last pic to stop posing with the cars


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 19 2010, 07:54 PM~18357040
> *nice car      but tell that dark ass foo in the last pic to stop posing with the cars
> *


lmaooo thats scooner aka scewd up loco... :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 18 2010, 08:28 PM~18348288
> *HIRE ME, I GET ALONG REAL GOOD WITH YOUR BROTHER AND POPS, ME AND YOUR POPS CAN TALK FISHING ALLLLLLL DAY LOOONG.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HERE'S A 58 RAG FROM POMONA THIS PAST WEEKEND.
> 
> ...


realy nice


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Got 58 vert windshield post and a header for sale.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Aug 20 2010, 10:10 PM~18366918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 21 2010, 06:33 PM~18371684
> *:wave:
> *



What's good homie?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

so i been passing this 58 belair 4dr sitting in a shed for bout 10 years now , so i stopped yesterday and asked if it was for sale , the lady was quick to respond with a no , and then went on to tell me her dad bought it new in 58 , here is the bad part 


she tells me is has the suspension that adjust on it , so im all excited now and go look at it , it was parked in 94 , has ALL level air items on it , rear arms , bellows , valves , compressor , tank , jack , alchol bottle , EVERYTHING untouched , and also 348 tri-power 
her husband then pulls up in the driveway and i intruduce myself and he says im going to restore it one day , he and his wife are in their late 60s , the car is rock solid , black 58 belair 4dr 348 tri-power level air 


it has had my nerves tore up ever since , and its about 6 miles from my place


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

David, should have offered to restore it for them and given them a card. Atleast then if they do restore it you make money and if they dont and decide to sell it they might think you would be best one to sell it to.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Aug 22 2010, 06:28 PM~18377515
> *David, should have offered to restore it for them and given them a card. Atleast then if they do restore it you make money and if they dont and decide to sell it they might think you would be best one to sell it to.
> *


yea i left them a few cards and tried to scare them so to say , he was asking if they made the bellows repop yet and i said had to find nos ones and they was going for about 3000 a bellow , so dont know if i did good or bad by telling him that


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Aug 21 2010, 10:14 PM~18373009
> *What's good homie?
> *


YOUR 63!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Aug 22 2010, 12:29 PM~18376175
> *so i been passing this 58 belair 4dr sitting in a shed for bout 10 years now , so i stopped yesterday and asked if it was for sale , the lady was quick to respond with a no , and then went on to tell me her dad bought it new in 58 , here is the bad part
> she tells me is has the suspension that adjust on it , so im all excited now and go look at it , it was parked in 94 , has ALL level air items on it , rear arms , bellows , valves , compressor , tank , jack , alchol bottle , EVERYTHING untouched , and also 348 tri-power
> her husband then pulls up in the driveway and i intruduce myself and he says im going to restore it one day , he and his wife are in their late 60s , the car is rock solid , black 58 belair 4dr 348 tri-power level air
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 22 2010, 03:11 AM~18374407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: for a quick second i thought it was real lol niiice


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 22 2010, 08:11 PM~18374407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

What up 58 Fest lets keep this going someone has to be busting out a 58 some where ??????


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Aug 26 2010, 06:32 AM~18410423
> *What up 58 Fest lets keep this going someone has to be busting out a 58 some where ??????
> *


I'm getting close :banghead: hno: just waiting on my int.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Aug 27 2010, 01:43 AM~18410894
> *I'm getting close :banghead:  hno: just waiting on my int.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Aug 26 2010, 07:43 AM~18410894
> *I'm getting close :banghead:  hno: just waiting on my int.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 24 2010, 06:55 PM~18397830
> *:cheesy: for a quick second i thought it was real lol  niiice
> 
> 
> ...


 x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Aug 27 2010, 02:45 PM~18422370
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


x3 :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

thanks fellas


----------



## oxnard (Oct 15, 2009)

> dam look slike no one likes 58's :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 19 2010, 07:54 PM~18357040
> *nice car      but tell that dark ass foo in the last pic to stop posing with the cars
> *


dont u have a 58 to work on?? oh nevermind, thats in the back burner since u got a cuttlas... :cheesy:


----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 19 2010, 07:57 PM~18357062
> *lmaooo thats scooner  aka scewd up loco... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

> > dam look slike no one likes 58's :dunno:
> >
> >
> > MALDITO SINCO 8


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS61_@Aug 27 2010, 08:31 PM~18425006
> *
> MALDITO SINCO 8
> 
> ...


  anyone got anymore pics of this one


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Aug 1 2010, 05:14 AM~18196387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 22 2010, 03:11 AM~18374407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: that first pic is bad :biggrin:


----------



## my58vert (Apr 18, 2009)

Vegas Super Show


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> *dont u have a 58 to work on??* oh nevermind, thats in the back burner since u got a cuttlas... :cheesy:


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: 



>


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



> > > dam look slike no one likes 58's :dunno:
> > >
> > >
> > > MALDITO SINCO 8
> > ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> > dam look slike no one likes 58's :dunno:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## HOWARD_STERN (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my58vert_@Aug 29 2010, 09:00 PM~18437151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

where is everybody at?
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

who makes the best og interior kits for a 58 Hardtop?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62+Sep 1 2010, 10:31 AM~18460810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

http://www.ciadellainteriors.com/


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 1 2010, 03:42 PM~18462859
> *
> 
> http://www.ciadellainteriors.com/
> *


 so there the most correct? what about the quality?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIJUAS 661_@Aug 27 2010, 09:02 PM~18424805
> *dont u have a 58 to work on?? oh nevermind, thats in the back burner since u got a cuttlas... :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

Gotham City 58,downtown L.A


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

Lifestyle brothers


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Sep 1 2010, 11:24 PM~18467305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass cars.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Sep 1 2010, 08:19 PM~18465187
> *so there the most correct? what about the quality?
> *


hit up chris at cars1


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> > dam look slike no one likes 58's :dunno:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 2 2010, 11:04 AM~18470279
> *hit up chris at cars1
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Aug 26 2010, 08:43 AM~18410894
> *I'm getting close :banghead:  hno: just waiting on my int.
> 
> 
> ...


i like the white tops


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Sep 1 2010, 11:20 PM~18467272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niiiiiiice


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Some I took today, still a lots to do ..


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

Congrats to everyone for putting together their 58 cuz they are no joke putting back these cars together....then its time to hit a switch and run that 8.....Ctoon$


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Sep 2 2010, 04:24 PM~18467305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Def my fav 58 of all time


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Sep 3 2010, 12:38 AM~18476380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real talk. 58's aint no joke.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Aug 6 2010, 11:20 AM~18244495
> *Good idea....knocked the dust off mine today also
> 
> 
> ...


That hardtop is hard as hell.. don't see em too often without cruisers.. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Sep 1 2010, 11:20 PM~18467272
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That shit looks cool right there


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 3 2010, 12:30 AM~18476220
> *Some I took today, still a lots to do ..
> 
> 
> ...


still lokks good bro


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 3 2010, 10:36 AM~18478601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Perfect Score is bad ass.


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 2 2010, 11:30 PM~18476220
> *Some I took today, still a lots to do ..
> 
> 
> ...


 i have always liked your five eight


----------



## kandykustoms (Feb 21, 2010)

> > > dam look slike no one likes 58's :dunno:
> > >
> > >
> > > MALDITO SINCO 8
> > ...


----------



## kingofdahill88 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 3 2010, 12:30 AM~18476220
> *Some I took today, still a lots to do ..
> 
> 
> ...


hey where you been havent seen your car out in awhile but i been seein your club everywhere hows the 8


----------



## 58ese (Aug 9, 2008)

javascript:upldr_pop()


----------



## 58ese (Aug 9, 2008)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/2eanjfl (Medium).jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 58ese (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## thee monte carlo (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Sep 1 2010, 11:24 PM~18467305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! Bad Ass rides.


----------



## 58ese (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58ese_@Sep 3 2010, 02:59 PM~18480462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are those New Mexico plates


----------



## 58ese (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## 58ese (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## 58ese (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Sep 3 2010, 11:13 AM~18478454
> *That hardtop is hard as hell.. don't see em too often without cruisers..  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie, tried out these halo headlights just recently. They really drain my battery :angry:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58ese_@Sep 3 2010, 03:55 PM~18480433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Sep 3 2010, 10:37 AM~18478609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's street worthy :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingofdahill88_@Sep 3 2010, 12:05 PM~18479212
> *hey where you been havent seen your car out in awhile but i been seein your club everywhere hows the 8
> *



the 8 is good, just been busy as hell and work and with the seeds. I've making a few changes to the car, not much but you know what I can.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58ese_@Sep 3 2010, 02:59 PM~18480462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My Word


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Sep 3 2010, 07:25 PM~18482170
> *Thanks homie, tried out these halo headlights just recently. They really drain my battery :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



Dayum Froggy, just like that.


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Majestics So. Cal.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Sep 3 2010, 01:00 AM~18476434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bro, you got a close up flick of the glove box dash script by any chance?


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Interior pic


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 3 2010, 11:57 PM~18483765
> *Dayum Froggy, just like that.
> *


  Just tryin to get on your level


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58ese_@Sep 3 2010, 03:55 PM~18480895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 sic 58s


----------



## my58vert (Apr 18, 2009)

MAFIOSO 58 












































:guns: :guns:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

dam, lots of super clean 58s out there :wow:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58ese_@Sep 3 2010, 03:55 PM~18480895
> *
> 
> 
> ...



    Badass Shots, Bad ass ridess,


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my58vert_@Sep 4 2010, 09:27 PM~18488978
> *MAFIOSO 58
> 
> 
> ...


Oh to be able to fantasize :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1+Sep 2 2010, 10:30 PM~18476220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ONE OF THE BADDEST 58's "GOTHAM CITY".......  



> _Originally posted by 58ese_@Sep 3 2010, 01:55 PM~18480433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ISN'T THIS ONE OF ANDY'S CARS? I THINK I REMEMBER HIM POSTING THIS CAR.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58ese+Sep 3 2010, 02:55 PM~18480895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   CHINGON


----------



## 58ese (Aug 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 5 2010, 05:50 PM~18493318
> *LOOKS GOOD AS ALWAYS CHE, JUST NEED TO GET THE CORRECT STEERING WHEEL FOR IT, I MIGHT HAVE 1 OR 2 LAYING AROUND.....  :biggrin:
> ONE OF THE BADDEST 58's "GOTHAM CITY".......
> ISN'T THIS ONE OF ANDY'S CARS? I THINK I REMEMBER HIM POSTING THIS CAR.
> *






Probly its not my 58 just had it in my pics


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Sep 3 2010, 07:25 PM~18482170
> *Thanks homie, tried out these halo headlights just recently. They really drain my battery :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


i really dig this car


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## kandykustoms (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by my58vert_@Sep 4 2010, 09:27 PM~18488978
> *MAFIOSO 58
> 
> 
> ...


 T T T 4MAFIOSOOOOO 58


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 5 2010, 05:50 PM~18493318
> *LOOKS GOOD AS ALWAYS CHE, JUST NEED TO GET THE CORRECT STEERING WHEEL FOR IT, I MIGHT HAVE 1 OR 2 LAYING AROUND.....  :biggrin:
> ONE OF THE BADDEST 58's "GOTHAM CITY".......
> ISN'T THIS ONE OF ANDY'S CARS? I THINK I REMEMBER HIM POSTING THIS CAR.
> *



You mean a Chain one aint cool anymore :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 8 2010, 08:39 PM~18520389
> *You mean a Chain one aint cool anymore :biggrin:
> *


59 ON A 58!!!
:0


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58ese_@Sep 3 2010, 02:55 PM~18480433
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn I love that pic... that must be a few years ago!


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

How does the 58's inside trunk from the factory? Was it body color, flat black or zolatoned?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 8 2010, 10:23 PM~18521612
> *59 ON A 58!!!
> :0
> *



Meh when I'm driving by they look the same :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 11 2010, 04:14 PM~18542792
> *Meh when I'm driving by they look the same  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: mine has one to i must confess


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

nice


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Sep 12 2010, 11:29 PM~18552587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh man :0


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

How much is a 58 ht power window setup worth?


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58ese_@Sep 3 2010, 04:12 PM~18481024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great job Ray on keeping the 58's alive! :thumbsup:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

> :0


----------



## kandykustoms (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by my58vert_@Sep 4 2010, 09:27 PM~18488978
> *MAFIOSO 58
> 
> 
> ...


 SUPER CLEAN.....BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

>


[/quote]
are those inserts from a 59? either way it looks bad ass


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Sep 17 2010, 09:56 PM~18595699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Sep 17 2010, 10:31 PM~18595934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

There are some bad ass rides in here :worship: . I hope mine can fit in. Here are some pics, not quite done yet, but thanks to Henry I was able to make Trino's gettogether in the park yesterday in the City of (Trino) Tracy :thumbsup: . I am hopin to make the Woodland show hno: :sprint: 
















Mike and Richard did good on the interior


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Sep 19 2010, 11:05 AM~18603825
> *There are some bad ass rides in here :worship: . I hope mine can fit in. Here are some pics, not quite done yet, but thanks to Henry I was able to make Trino's gettogether in the park yesterday in the City of (Trino) Tracy :thumbsup: . I am hopin to make the Woodland show hno:  :sprint:
> 
> 
> ...


benny your car is beautiful!!! CONGRATS!!! :h5:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

are those inserts from a 59? either way it looks bad ass
[/quote]
i have a roll of that same blue N.O.S. 
pm me if your interested


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> There are some bad ass rides in here :worship: . I hope mine can fit in. Here are some pics, not quite done yet, but thanks to Henry I was able to make Trino's gettogether in the park yesterday in the City of (Trino) Tracy :thumbsup: . I am hopin to make the Woodland show hno: :sprint:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Sep 17 2010, 11:56 PM~18595699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bad ride. :biggrin:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice 58 Rag


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

what are these knobbs next to the clock?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> Bad a$$ Color Combo... :wow:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> > Bad a$$ Color Combo... :wow:
> > :wow:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Sep 21 2010, 07:24 AM~18620650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE KNOB MARKED "SPEAKER" IS A SPEAKER FADER, IT FADES SOUND FRON THE FRONT TO REAR SPEAKERS.....

THE KNOB TO THE RIGHT IF THE "SPEAKER" KNOB IS A SOME PAISA RIGGED SHIT, IT DOESN'T BELONG THERE NO MATTER WHAT IT IS.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 21 2010, 04:30 PM~18625048
> *THE KNOB MARKED "SPEAKER" IS A SPEAKER FADER, IT FADES SOUND FRON THE FRONT TO REAR SPEAKERS.....
> 
> THE KNOB TO THE RIGHT IF THE "SPEAKER" KNOB IS A SOME PAISA RIGGED SHIT, IT DOESN'T BELONG THERE NO MATTER WHAT IT IS.
> *


its a turbo button :cheesy:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 21 2010, 04:30 PM~18625048
> *THE KNOB MARKED "SPEAKER" IS A SPEAKER FADER, IT FADES SOUND FRON THE FRONT TO REAR SPEAKERS.....
> 
> THE KNOB TO THE RIGHT IF THE "SPEAKER" KNOB IS A SOME PAISA RIGGED SHIT, IT DOESN'T BELONG THERE NO MATTER WHAT IT IS.
> *


extra lighter to keep the blunts going :biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Sep 21 2010, 06:06 PM~18625844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe your both right :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

>


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

A few pics from a while back


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 21 2010, 07:17 PM~18626591
> *extra lighter to keep the blunts going  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 even better :biggrin:


----------



## 58ese (Aug 9, 2008)

Some 58s should of kept


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Does anyone know if a 58 belair 4door windshield will fit 2 door impala


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Sep 23 2010, 04:51 PM~18645516
> *Does anyone know if a 58 belair 4door windshield will fit 2 door impala
> *


does not sir from what i hear


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

VERY GOOD PETE YOU THE MAN  :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Sep 22 2010, 11:48 AM~18632578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Sep 17 2010, 10:31 PM~18595934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0   :worship: :worship:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

While looking under my parts car, I found a gift......


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Sep 24 2010, 08:34 PM~18655984
> *While looking under my parts car, I found a gift......
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 posi


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Sep 24 2010, 08:34 PM~18655984
> *While looking under my parts car, I found a gift......
> 
> 
> ...


should be sweet is if it came from a 62 and someone put it in there 58 :biggrin:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 24 2010, 11:44 PM~18657020
> *should be sweet is if it came from a 62 and someone put it in there 58  :biggrin:
> *


:nono: E208
E=may 20=day 8=58

You must be looking at it upside down or reading dislexic.

http://www.348-409.com/datecodes.htm


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Sep 25 2010, 12:09 AM~18657503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Sep 24 2010, 08:34 PM~18655984
> *While looking under my parts car, I found a gift......
> 
> 
> ...


Nice score if i didnt already one mine id be trying to buy it off you lol


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Sep 25 2010, 12:05 AM~18657487
> *:nono: E208
> E=may 20=day  8=58
> 
> ...


i wasnt even reading just sayin it would be nice lol


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Sep 24 2010, 11:34 PM~18655984
> *While looking under my parts car, I found a gift......
> 
> 
> ...



Dont loose the round tab. That designates the gear ratio. I am not 100% sure but I think solid round was 3.08


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Pics from Woodland, thanks to Henry, George, Oscar, Eduardo and Trino for the help.
































































Thanks for all the luv from everyone.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Sep 27 2010, 03:54 PM~18675089
> *Pics from Woodland, thanks to Henry, George, Oscar, Eduardo and Trino for the help.
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL BENNY, VERY NICE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Found more 58 gold under my other parts car.


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Sep 27 2010, 04:54 PM~18675089
> *Pics from Woodland, thanks to Henry, George, Oscar, Eduardo and Trino for the help.
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful car. I hope one of mine ever comes close to looking like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Sep 27 2010, 03:54 PM~18675089
> *Pics from Woodland, thanks to Henry, George, Oscar, Eduardo and Trino for the help.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 27 2010, 08:04 PM~18677407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!
:nicoderm:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 27 2010, 08:04 PM~18677407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Sep 27 2010, 03:54 PM~18675089
> *Pics from Woodland, thanks to Henry, George, Oscar, Eduardo and Trino for the help.
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful car very detail :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala+Sep 27 2010, 09:33 AM~18671301-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dang jason , you racking up on the 58 posi units , and you didnt even know you had them :0


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Im a dumbass, right? :twak: :biggrin: Nah but on the first car I asked the guy if it had a posi and he said no. The was a scratch on it like he was trying to see if it was but the grime is thick. So he must of gave up. On the baby blue one, homeboy must of forgot or just didnt give a fuck.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Sep 28 2010, 08:28 PM~18687563
> *Im a dumbass, right? :twak:  :biggrin:  Nah but on the first car I asked the guy if it had a posi and he said no. The was a scratch on it like he was trying to see if it was but the grime is thick. So he must of gave up. On the baby blue one, homeboy must of forgot or just didnt give a fuck.
> *


you got some good luck! out of all the cars i have ever had i alway look and have only found one


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

I've decided not to use my visor so i'm listing it up...If any is interested?


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 30 2010, 09:37 AM~18700887
> *I've decided not to use my visor so i'm listing it up...If any is interested?
> *


WHAT YOU ASKING?


----------



## ElQueso58 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 30 2010, 08:37 AM~18700887
> *I've decided not to use my visor so i'm listing it up...If any is interested?
> *



:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: How Much and Where ??? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

i gotta get me an 8


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:0


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 30 2010, 10:52 PM~18708371
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNN!! :wow: :0


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Been watching this thread really close for a while now and this is the main reason why. Purchased this 58 about 5 months back and its finally made it to me from LA to Sydney Australia in one piece. 

Hoping a few people on this thread will be able to help me out with probs in the future as come up.

283 - Original 59000 miles
3 speed manual 
Body, chrome and moulds in good condition with no rust. Needs a clean up, respray and interior done.........and then juiced.........

Where is the best place to get the interior from?


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Oct 2 2010, 01:15 AM~18716741
> *Been watching this thread really close for a while now and this is the main reason why. Purchased this 58 about 5 months back and its finally made it to me from LA to Sydney Australia in one piece.
> 
> Hoping a few people on this thread will be able to help me out with probs in the future as come up.
> ...


Nice find. Try CARS INC, or LATE GREAT CHEVYS fore the int. Good luck with it.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

New family member officially on its way to Palm Coast---from Canada :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Oct 2 2010, 09:15 PM~18720555
> *New family member officially on its way to Palm Coast---from Canada :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


congrats dood, i thawt about buying it at one point


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Oct 2 2010, 06:15 PM~18720555
> *New family member officially on its way to Palm Coast---from Canada :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


another one jimmy?? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Sep 27 2010, 04:54 PM~18675089
> *Pics from Woodland, thanks to Henry, George, Oscar, Eduardo and Trino for the help.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Oct 2 2010, 05:15 PM~18720555
> *New family member officially on its way to Palm Coast---from Canada :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my58vert_@Sep 4 2010, 10:27 PM~18488978
> *MAFIOSO 58
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Oct 2 2010, 01:15 AM~18716741
> *Been watching this thread really close for a while now and this is the main reason why. Purchased this 58 about 5 months back and its finally made it to me from LA to Sydney Australia in one piece.
> 
> Hoping a few people on this thread will be able to help me out with probs in the future as come up.
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Sep 27 2010, 02:54 PM~18675089
> *Pics from Woodland, thanks to Henry, George, Oscar, Eduardo and Trino for the help.
> 
> 
> ...


hno: :worship:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 2 2010, 07:56 PM~18721182
> *hno:  :worship:
> *


Whats up man how/where you been ??


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2010, 06:58 PM~18721191
> *Whats up man how/where you been ??
> *


  :biggrin: 
watup with you :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 2 2010, 07:59 PM~18721196
> *  :biggrin:
> watup with you :cheesy:
> *


same old shit man i was wondering what happened to you figured you had to go on vaction  either way nice to see a fellow 58'r back


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 2 2010, 08:59 PM~18721196
> *  :biggrin:
> watup with you :cheesy:
> *


Welcome back :biggrin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 2 2010, 08:22 PM~18720962
> *another one jimmy?? :0  :biggrin:
> *


I can't help it, I love this year :biggrin: Hey, how bout vegas super show?? You gunna be there? I'd love to meet all you "58 impala fest" homies  We can all cry on 8cents together, lol


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Oct 2 2010, 08:15 PM~18720555
> *New family member officially on its way to Palm Coast---from Canada :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damnit man another 58 rag...must be nice jimmy


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Oct 2 2010, 08:22 PM~18721317
> *I can't help it, I love this year :biggrin:  Hey, how bout vegas super show?? You gunna be there? I'd love to meet all you "58 impala fest" homies   We can all cry on 8cents together, lol
> *


X 58


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Oct 2 2010, 07:15 PM~18720555
> *New family member officially on its way to Palm Coast---from Canada :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Man, ive been digging through my magazines trying to find the pics of this car....I know its got to be the same car cause of it being a convert with that taillight treatment. It was a backshot looking down the drivers side with the guys head out the window looking back...Congrats on the purchase!!

When i do find that pic i will forward it to you...


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 3 2010, 09:01 AM~18723196
> *Man, ive been digging through my magazines trying to find the pics of this car....I know its got to be the same car cause of it being a convert with that taillight treatment. It was a backshot looking down the drivers side with the guys head out the window looking back...Congrats on the purchase!!
> 
> When i do find that pic i will forward it to you...
> *


I'd love to see that pic! I bet it looked real good back in the 70's :cheesy:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Oct 2 2010, 08:22 PM~18721317
> *I can't help it, I love this year :biggrin:  Hey, how bout vegas super show?? You gunna be there? I'd love to meet all you "58 impala fest" homies   We can all cry on 8cents together, lol
> *


sorry to say ill be there wed. but car wont be till next year....in the middle of the aircraft and then gonna redo display.....
on another note ... congrats on the 58 rag..i think that was a great buy!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 3 2010, 05:16 PM~18725809
> *sorry to say ill be there wed. but car wont be till next year....in the middle of the aircraft and then gonna redo display.....
> on another note  ... congrats on the 58 rag..i think that was a great buy!
> *


 :tears: man I was really looking forward to seeing 8 cents


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Oct 3 2010, 06:16 PM~18725809
> *sorry to say ill be there wed. but car wont be till next year....in the middle of the aircraft and then gonna redo display.....
> on another note  ... congrats on the 58 rag..i think that was a great buy!
> *


Gotcha! Gunna keep us on the edge of our seats, huh?? :cheesy: We'll have to meet up and enjoy the "vacation" at least. Thanks for the congrats...I really had to dig into the couch for the extra change :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Oct 2 2010, 07:15 PM~18720555
> *New family member officially on its way to Palm Coast---from Canada :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


glad to see it was sold!
i was surprised it took so long,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## JR N MARI67 (Aug 11, 2008)

some 58s at woodland show :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Oct 2 2010, 08:22 PM~18721317
> *I can't help it, I love this year :biggrin:  Hey, how bout vegas super show?? You gunna be there? I'd love to meet all you "58 impala fest" homies   We can all cry on 8cents together, lol
> *


ill be there :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 3 2010, 08:01 AM~18723196
> *Man, ive been digging through my magazines trying to find the pics of this car....I know its got to be the same car cause of it being a convert with that taillight treatment. It was a backshot looking down the drivers side with the guys head out the window looking back...Congrats on the purchase!!
> 
> When i do find that pic i will forward it to you...
> *


i was thinkn i seen a pic like that to somewhere :wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Oct 2 2010, 08:22 PM~18721317
> *I can't help it, I love this year :biggrin:  Hey, how bout vegas super show?? You gunna be there? I'd love to meet all you "58 impala fest" homies   We can all cry on 8cents together, lol
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Oct 2 2010, 05:15 AM~18716741
> *Been watching this thread really close for a while now and this is the main reason why. Purchased this 58 about 5 months back and its finally made it to me from LA to Sydney Australia in one piece.
> 
> Hoping a few people on this thread will be able to help me out with probs in the future as come up.
> ...



try this place. good people and great products.

http://www.ciadellainteriors.com/


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Camarillo CA, Beer Fest 10/03/2010


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Oct 3 2010, 04:26 AM~18718461
> *Nice find. Try CARS INC, or LATE GREAT CHEVYS fore the int. Good luck with it.
> *


Will check them out. Thanks


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Oct 5 2010, 04:13 AM~18731794
> *try this place. good people and great products.
> 
> http://www.ciadellainteriors.com/
> *


    Thanks


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

I am looking for the rear window int. corner trim for my hrdtp. If anyone has a pair pm me. Thanks Benny


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

To
the
top


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

This is NOT FOR SALE :biggrin: but wondering what its worth for 1958 impala?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 8 2010, 06:45 PM~18769527
> *This is NOT FOR SALE :biggrin:  but wondering what its worth for 1958 impala?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 8 2010, 06:45 PM~18769527
> *This is NOT FOR SALE :biggrin:  but wondering what its worth for 1958 impala?
> 
> 
> ...



$200 - 225


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 8 2010, 06:45 PM~18769527
> *This is NOT FOR SALE :biggrin:  but wondering what its worth for 1958 impala?
> 
> 
> ...



Dude that shit is junk you don't need it... Let me take it off your hands. :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 9 2010, 10:29 PM~18775226
> *Dude that shit is junk you don't need it...  Let me take it off your hands.  :biggrin:
> *


LOL hit up jimdog he says he has 2


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 9 2010, 10:30 PM~18775228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf    that looks to risky


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Oct 10 2010, 10:50 PM~18780706
> *Wtf       that looks to risky
> *


x2

but it still looks spanking clean! :h5: :cheesy:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Oct 10 2010, 10:50 PM~18780706
> *Wtf       that looks to risky
> *



It's running before it gets served by you. :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Oct 11 2010, 12:23 AM~18781206
> *x2
> 
> but it still looks spanking clean! :h5:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 12 2010, 06:51 PM~18794899
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what the fuck happened.... :0


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 12 2010, 07:51 PM~18794899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not ask a dumb ass question, but is that perfect score? I hope not. Looks like a transporters nightmare. He must of put it on the bottom of a 8 car hauler, then crushed the top.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Oct 8 2010, 10:54 PM~18769915
> *$200 - 225
> *


saw one sell for 650 in nos condition ...nice option should sell easily on here or fleabay...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Oct 12 2010, 07:17 PM~18795266
> *Not ask a dumb ass question, but is that perfect score? I hope not. Looks like a transporters nightmare. He must of put it on the bottom of a 8 car hauler, then crushed the top.
> *


yes its perfect score and he think he flipped the trailor.....  sorry to see that esp with chris got a chance to meet him and his son good peeps ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 12 2010, 05:51 PM~18794899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is messed up. Sorry to see this.


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 12 2010, 08:37 PM~18795557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Flipped the trailer, then almost hit by a train :wow:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 12 2010, 05:51 PM~18794899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
:uh: 
:angry: 













:0 
:uh: 
:angry: 























:0 
:uh: 
:angry: 















:0 
:uh: 
:angry:


----------



## brkSS (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 12 2010, 06:51 PM~18794899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NOOOOOOO,DAMN, hopefully nobody got hurt.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 12 2010, 07:51 PM~18794899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Holy Shit :0 Anybody know how it flipped???


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 12 2010, 07:51 PM~18794899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I cant believe this....glad everyones ok but what a loss!


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 13 2010, 10:30 AM~18799492
> *I cant believe this....glad everyones ok but what a loss!
> *


THATS SAD BUT THE OWNER OF THIS CAR WILL BRING IT BACK EVEN SICKER..HOPE NO ONE GOT HERT


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Oct 12 2010, 10:27 PM~18795984
> *Flipped the trailer, then almost hit by a train :wow:
> *


GOD DAMN!!! HOPE CHRIS AND HIS FAMILY ARE OK.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a homie that is looking to sell his 58 impala ht, It has most of the chrome, the reason i say most is cuz the car has been sitiing for years and it has moved to a few locations.. floors look pretty solid you can tell from the pix. he has the seats front and back need to be redone but he has them. comes with a o.g.contienental kit,visor, and crising skirts that havent ever been installed on a car.

For Sale ****1958 Impala****

comes with original continental kit, cruising skirts (never been used), original 58 visor front & back seat with arm rest & lots of accessories.. BEST OFFER, NO TRADES. $20,000.00 If interested call Oscar @(619-884-5808)


----------



## 0H_EM_GEE_GT (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 13 2010, 10:22 AM~18799905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Armandos 59


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 13 2010, 11:19 AM~18799881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car was looking real good!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

*1958 Pedal car made by Hamilton.  *


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Oct 13 2010, 11:35 PM~18805878
> *1958 Pedal car made by Hamilton.
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: would look good next to bruce's 58


----------



## ElQueso58 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Oct 13 2010, 01:09 PM~18801262
> *I have a homie that is looking to sell his 58 impala ht, It has most of the chrome, the reason i say most is cuz the car has been sitiing for years and it has moved to a few locations.. floors look pretty solid you can tell from the pix. he has the seats front and back need to be redone but he has them. comes with a o.g.contienental kit,visor, and crising skirts that havent ever been installed on a car.
> 
> For Sale ****1958 Impala****
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:   This car was complete before .... I knew the Original Owner   :angel: :angel:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Oct 13 2010, 08:35 PM~18805878
> *1958 Pedal car made by Hamilton.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :around: :thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> > *Wtf    that looks to risky  *
> >
> >
> > > *Speaking of risky!!* :angry:
> > ...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElQueso58_@Oct 14 2010, 12:46 AM~18807161
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:     This car was complete before .... I knew  the Original Owner      :angel:  :angel:
> *


you know martin had alot of stuff for this car..it was his baby but due to b.s.painters it never got done.. now his bro is tryen to sell it..


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> > > *Wtf    that looks to risky  *
> > >
> > >
> > > > *Speaking of risky!!* :angry:
> > > ...


----------



## ElQueso58 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Oct 17 2010, 10:37 AM~18833389
> *you know martin had alot of stuff for this car..it was his baby but due to b.s.painters it never got done.. now his bro is tryen to sell it..
> *


Ya sad part is the Painter Fucked Up the Quarter panel and left the car how it is now   :twak: :twak: :machinegun: 

wish I had some extra cash , wouldn't mind having Two 58's :biggrin: 

and keeping my Homies Memories Alive........


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i havent went to his bros and checked it out.. i just got a pic of the skirts and visor today... shit talk to his bro and work a deal.. martin had the car more then the 20 ears ive known them and he just had been gathering all his stuff to put it together..


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

:0


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Oct 17 2010, 08:38 PM~18836607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I almost started to call some of them numbers until I looked at the date..


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Oct 17 2010, 08:59 PM~18836861
> *I almost started to call some of them numbers until I looked at the date..
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: I wouldn't be posting it till one was in my driveway spec. the black and white vert with the factory a/c for $40k :boink:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

does anyone know if power vent windows,power windows,and power seat tracks from a 58 2 door hardtop caddy are the same as Impala??


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 18 2010, 11:34 AM~18840704
> *does anyone know if power vent windows,power windows,and power seat tracks from a 58 2 door hardtop caddy are the same as Impala??
> *


windows yea , seat no


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Oct 17 2010, 12:27 PM~18833641
> *the car (perfect score) was on the way home from super show after winning lowrider of the year ( for 3rd time ) and something happened to the trailer so i heard , tire blew or something and flipped trailer and car , and the trophy was found about 200 yards down the road along with parts from the car
> thats what i was told
> *


*Damnn good lookin out! 


But still sounds pretty sad!  *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Oct 18 2010, 04:34 PM~18844125
> *windows yea , seat no
> *


Whats a 58 caddy 6 way power seat track set up worth?


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Oct 17 2010, 06:38 PM~18836607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lowrider  :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

is there any other forums other than Layitlow and Chevy talk that offer good info on the 58's?


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Chevytalk has to me some of the most people with the most knowledge of the 58's. They might be slow to reply but they know their stuff there.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Oct 21 2010, 11:46 AM~18870583
> *Chevytalk has to me some of the most people with the most knowledge of the 58's. They might be slow to reply but they know their stuff there.
> *


X58!


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

any :biggrin: one need this ? 58 fender mounted spot light ? for sale or trade for other 58-59 options ? :biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala+Oct 21 2010, 10:46 AM~18870583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 8 2010, 07:45 PM~18769527
> *This is NOT FOR SALE :biggrin:  but wondering what its worth for 1958 impala?
> 
> 
> ...


How much? :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Oct 2 2010, 07:15 PM~18720555
> *New family member officially on its way to Palm Coast---from Canada :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 21 2010, 08:29 PM~18876261
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


how many time ago was this pic taken ???? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 21 2010, 11:29 PM~18876261
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


whats the info on these lights?? custom?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider+Oct 21 2010, 11:01 PM~18876663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they are 59 pontiac parisienne's molded in... leaded in ol' skool
Straight early sixties rod..


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 21 2010, 10:16 PM~18876802
> *Many, many time ago... :biggrin:  maybe early sixties?
> I think they are 59 pontiac parisienne's molded in... leaded in ol' skool
> Straight early sixties rod..
> ...


NICE! :h5:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 21 2010, 08:29 PM~18876261
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH PAY THIS GUY 4 THIS CAR ?????


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Oct 21 2010, 11:50 PM~18877051
> *HOW MUCH PAY THIS GUY 4 THIS CAR ?????
> *


De que hablas loco?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

How is this not posted in the 58 thread yet?



> _Originally posted by my58vert_@Oct 14 2010, 12:09 AM~18806932
> *M A F I O S O
> *


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 21 2010, 11:16 PM~18877212
> *How is this not posted in the 58 thread yet?
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see a 58


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 21 2010, 11:16 PM~18877212
> *How is this not posted in the 58 thread yet?
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore info on her and how much shipped LOL


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 22 2010, 12:08 AM~18877520
> *I don't see a 58
> *



i dont see it either :roflmao:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

oh my..... :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 22 2010, 01:08 AM~18877520
> *I don't see a 58
> *


I SEE HEADLIGHTS! :wow:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 21 2010, 11:16 PM~18877212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, MY NEXT CAR WILL BE A 58 RAG OR 59 RAG, 
THIS ONE ITS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 21 2010, 10:16 PM~18877207
> *De que hablas loco?
> *


que si cuanto le costaria al REMEMBERFROG este 58 rag


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Oct 22 2010, 11:02 PM~18885608
> *que si cuanto le costaria al  REMEMBERFROG  este 58  rag
> *


Creo que cerca de 15mil


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Oct 22 2010, 11:13 PM~18885717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

What you do, climb on top of the pump? I know you aint that tall.... unless Big Ry took the pic :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 22 2010, 09:22 PM~18885795
> *Creo que cerca de 15mil
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 se kuajo el vato :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Oct 22 2010, 10:13 PM~18885717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You got it alllllll wrong... I would of made their big asses get out and clean the windows. :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Oct 22 2010, 11:13 PM~18885717
> *
> 
> 
> ...





















.. Definetly an Awesome SS weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 22 2010, 10:23 PM~18885806
> *:0
> 
> What you do, climb on top of the pump?  I know you aint that tall.... unless Big Ry took the pic  :biggrin:
> *



Hahaha didn't think about it. Not sure how the hell he took that one.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 22 2010, 10:48 PM~18885995
> *You got it alllllll wrong...  I would of made their big asses get out and clean the windows. :biggrin:
> *


no doubt


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

ALL OG NOT SURE IF IT WORKS OR NOT NEVER TESTED IT $350 SHIPPED PAYPAL ACCEPTED POSSIBLE TRADE FOR 1958 IMPALA ACCESORYS


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 21 2010, 10:29 PM~18876261
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Nice hardtop! I love these old school pics :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Oct 22 2010, 10:23 PM~18885806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was actually damn near on top of the pump for this one


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 23 2010, 07:23 PM~18890201
> *Nope It was me.
> That's what happens when someone gives me their camera and tells me to shoot
> I was actually damn near on top of the pump for this one
> *


LOL I didnt recognize Mike without his suit! :biggrin: That was good pic from way up there!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 23 2010, 11:56 PM~18891991
> *LOL I didnt recognize Mike without his suit! :biggrin:  That was good pic from way up there!
> *


 . . He wasn't breaking people's hands with a hammer behind the alley that night! :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Oct 19 2010, 06:34 AM~18849424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry to hear about all that hard work and this happens. But you know what. I don't like this car. What did the patterns mean? How did it ever get to be car of the year?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> How is this not posted in the 58 thread yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Oct 23 2010, 10:17 PM~18892110
> *sorry to hear about all that hard work and this happens.  But you know what. I don't like this car.  What did the patterns mean?    How did it ever get to be car of the year?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Oct 24 2010, 01:17 AM~18892110
> *sorry to hear about all that hard work and this happens.  But you know what. I don't like this car.  What did the patterns mean?    How did it ever get to be car of the year?
> *


i dont like the paint myself but the point system helped him


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

.. man! this ride really deserved it's own topic..


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 24 2010, 01:29 AM~18892164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


righ click and saved


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 22 2010, 09:48 PM~18885995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 










































:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 23 2010, 11:29 PM~18892164
> *
> 
> 
> ...



support vehicle for roll in... damn that was a fun weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Even met a few more LIL celebs in person :biggrin: PETE - STA, Grinch and Skim.


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

just saw this in a car show in port saint lucie, fl this weekend

















btw sorry for the cell phone pics


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Oct 20 2010, 11:44 PM~18867358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 23 2010, 10:56 PM~18891991
> *LOL I didnt recognize Mike without his suit! :biggrin:  That was good pic from way up there!
> *


 :biggrin: I hate suits :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 24 2010, 09:38 PM~18898567
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


LOL if i had an extra one id let you get it but when it was offered to me i was like damn never even knew they had them or where offered LOL so i cant part with it but let me know please thanks and look i even had to go move my car from where i had it stored at LOL


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Oct 23 2010, 10:56 PM~18891991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still does if you ask me


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

After seeing a few 58's done at Super Show they have become my favorite year...


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Hoping someone can help me out. Im stripping the 58 so i can paint it. Having a bit of trouble with the mould on the side of the front guard. 
The clips closest to the door. Are there some with fasteners on the back or just the clips. I cant see anything from behind and im hoping i dont have to remove the inner guards to get tis mould off.

Thanks


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Oct 23 2010, 11:17 PM~18892110
> *sorry to hear about all that hard work and this happens.  But you know what. I don't like this car.  What did the patterns mean?    How did it ever get to be car of the year?
> *



Have you ever heard of Mark Twain?


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Oct 25 2010, 11:08 AM~18901334
> *Hoping someone can help me out. Im stripping the 58 so i can paint it. Having a bit of trouble with the mould on the side of the front guard.
> The clips closest to the door. Are there some with fasteners on the back or just the clips. I cant see anything from behind and im hoping i dont have to remove the inner guards to get tis mould off.
> 
> ...


Some times those have a nut on the back and sometimes a clip. I suggest taking the inner fender loose or trying to get it from the door jam.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> How is this not posted in the 58 thread yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> > How is this not posted in the 58 thread yet?
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 27 2010, 07:39 PM~18925714
> *WTF is that girls name somebady has to know???
> *


LOL


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 22 2010, 12:16 AM~18877212
> *How is this not posted in the 58 thread yet?
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: Both the car and the chick :0 :naughty:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 27 2010, 06:39 PM~18925714
> *WTF is that girls name somebady has to know???
> *


CHENCHA LOPEZ :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

does anyone any of these. Vert pillar post trim.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 27 2010, 06:39 PM~18925714
> *WTF is that girls name somebady has to know???
> *


Ms. Rumley if i ever meat her!


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 28 2010, 12:09 PM~18931664
> *Ms. Rumley if i ever meat her!
> *


Helll NO back of my future exwife/babymomma foo


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Oct 27 2010, 09:48 PM~18927703
> *does anyone any of these. Vert pillar post trim.
> 
> 
> ...


pair on ebay tonight,if not i may have a pair..u still have the header?


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 22 2010, 01:16 AM~18877212
> *How is this not posted in the 58 thread yet?
> 
> 
> ...



Damn that is a bad bitch ( car and girl)


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Oct 28 2010, 06:22 PM~18935304
> *uffin:
> *


.FIFTYH8ERCREW. CHECKING IN......


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 28 2010, 08:52 PM~18935648
> *.FIFTYH8ERCREW. CHECKING IN......
> *


 :0


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Oct 28 2010, 07:52 PM~18935648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

. . Just thought I'd give it a shot:

.. I have a pair of '58 paint-divers, does anyone want to trade for a pair of dividers for a '59..!!!?  

. . It's for a good cause; . . for my bucket ! :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Oct 28 2010, 10:24 PM~18936655
> *Why u using my lines...  :biggrin:
> :uh:
> *


Wasup Ragtop!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Seen this beauty on craigslist
1958!!! I N S A N E B I S C A N E !!! 1958 (323 829 1011 LA)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-10-25, 8:30PM PDT
Reply to: see below 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


1958 CHEVY IMAPALA/BISCAYNE REALLY KOOL KUSTOM ONE OF A KIND!!! CALL 323 829 1011 CARLOS TRADES WELCOME!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 28 2010, 09:38 PM~18936778
> *. . Just thought I'd give it a shot:
> 
> .. I have a pair of '58 paint-divers, does anyone want to trade for a pair of dividers for a '59..!!!?
> ...


pm sent


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Oct 28 2010, 10:24 PM~18936655
> *Why u using my lines...  :biggrin:
> :uh:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas+Oct 28 2010, 10:38 PM~18936778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :around:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> *Japan puttin it down     *


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 31 2010, 05:20 PM~18950822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 31 2010, 01:19 AM~18950820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Oct 31 2010, 05:45 AM~18951190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 28 2010, 11:54 PM~18937411
> *Seen this beauty on craigslist
> 1958!!! I N S A N E B I S C A N E !!! 1958 (323 829 1011 LA)
> 
> ...


 :0 Thaaaaasssss Dope!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 1 2010, 07:58 PM~18962599
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That 58 was SIC! quality was :thumbsup:


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 25 2010, 09:27 AM~18901962
> *Have you ever heard of Mark Twain?
> *


No . I've only heard of Bless Me Ultima. But for the heck of it. What about Mark Twain and how does he figure into this 58 ever becoming car of the year twice?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :0 :wow: THIS 58 IS CLEEEEEEEAN LOOKED REAL GOOD IN VEGAS :wow: :0


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Oct 31 2010, 12:19 AM~18950820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Never get tired of seeing this ride


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Oct 27 2010, 08:27 PM~18927485
> *CHENCHA LOPEZ :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  maybe PANCHA PEREZ LOL  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 31 2010, 12:20 AM~18950822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 1 2010, 08:58 PM~18962599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Nov 1 2010, 10:21 PM~18964125
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: <span style='font-family:Impact'><span style='colorrange'>BISCOCHO :cheesy: :cheesy:*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 1 2010, 08:58 PM~18962599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WERE THE ANTENNAS IN THE BACK IN THE RIGHT PLACE LOOKED LIKE IT WAS A LIL BACK FROM WHERE IT SUPPOSE TO HAVE BEEN ANY ONE NOTICE THAT OR AM I WRONG


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

58s are placed farther back than other year Impalas


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Oct 28 2010, 09:40 PM~18936789-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BADD AZZ RIGHT THERE....


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Nov 2 2010, 01:57 PM~18968636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful 58 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 2 2010, 01:53 PM~18968210
> *58s are placed farther back than other year Impalas
> 
> 
> ...


OK THX


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Trailmaster for sale if anyone is interested:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-1959-6...=item1e5f7cd000


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Someone looking for a good deal on front and back windshields...?
(not mine)
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/2038392875.html


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 2 2010, 06:57 PM~18970869
> *Someone looking for a good deal on front and back windshields...?
> (not mine)
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/2038392875.html
> *


Think i could get that back one to fit in my rag


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 2 2010, 07:58 PM~18970882
> *Think i could get that back one to fit in my rag
> *


I think you need something else on your rag.... it used to have WA plates :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 3 2010, 05:36 PM~18978951
> *I think you need something else on your rag.... it used to have WA plates :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 3 2010, 07:57 PM~18979712
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


what's good Pete


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 3 2010, 07:16 PM~18979897
> *what's good Pete
> *


WHAT'S GOING ON BIG MIKE? SAME OL FOR ME BROTHER, JUST HERE HANGING OUT.


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Finally the day I been waiting for!!!!!!! The body getting painted! I dont know what to do first (still in shock) it feels like I won the lotto dammitt. Camera pic but I couldn't wait.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Nov 2 2010, 10:35 AM~18967673
> *How about BISCOCHO :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: hahahahahaha :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Nov 3 2010, 07:39 PM~18980099
> *Finally the day I been waiting for!!!!!!! The body getting painted! I dont know what to do first (still in shock) it feels like I won the lotto dammitt. Camera pic but I couldn't wait.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 









:0 













































:0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Nov 3 2010, 09:39 PM~18980099
> *Finally the day I been waiting for!!!!!!! The body getting painted! I dont know what to do first (still in shock) it feels like I won the lotto dammitt. Camera pic but I couldn't wait.
> 
> *


VERY NICE :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Nov 3 2010, 08:39 PM~18980099
> *Finally the day I been waiting for!!!!!!! The body getting painted! I dont know what to do first (still in shock) it feels like I won the lotto dammitt. Camera pic but I couldn't wait.
> 
> 
> ...


  nice homie... real nice


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 28 2010, 10:38 PM~18936778
> *. . Just thought I'd give it a shot:
> 
> .. I have a pair of '58 paint-divers, does anyone want to trade for a pair of dividers for a '59..!!!?
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: . . Anyone !?


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 3 2010, 06:36 PM~18978951
> *I think you need something else on your rag.... it used to have WA plates :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I agree just cant swing it right now :happysad:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Nov 3 2010, 08:39 PM~18980099
> *Finally the day I been waiting for!!!!!!! The body getting painted! I dont know what to do first (still in shock) it feels like I won the lotto dammitt. Camera pic but I couldn't wait.
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah! thats nice!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Nov 3 2010, 07:39 PM~18980099
> *Finally the day I been waiting for!!!!!!! The body getting painted! I dont know what to do first (still in shock) it feels like I won the lotto dammitt. Camera pic but I couldn't wait.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 REAL NICE LUIS...... I LOVE THAT COLOR BRO, YOU KNOW DAMN WELL THOSE PICS AIN'T GONNA FLY HOMIE, WE NEED SOME HIGH QUALITY PICS BRO...   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *SIX1RAG*, low4ever


:0 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 4 2010, 06:52 PM~18987576
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SIX1RAG, low4ever
> :0  :0
> *


the man :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Nov 3 2010, 08:39 PM~18980099
> *Finally the day I been waiting for!!!!!!! The body getting painted! I dont know what to do first (still in shock) it feels like I won the lotto dammitt. Camera pic but I couldn't wait.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: niiiiice


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 4 2010, 05:23 PM~18987864
> *the man  :biggrin:
> *


YES YOU ARE.....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 4 2010, 08:29 PM~18988566
> *YES YOU ARE.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: shit u were the man in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 4 2010, 09:00 PM~18988979
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: shit  u were  the  man in vegas  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :scrutinize:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 4 2010, 09:27 PM~18989396
> *:wow:  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 4 2010, 05:51 PM~18987568
> *:0  :0 REAL NICE LUIS...... I LOVE THAT COLOR BRO, YOU KNOW DAMN WELL THOSE PICS AIN'T GONNA FLY HOMIE, WE NEED SOME HIGH QUALITY PICS BRO...      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



I know!!!! Shit I'm still in shock!!!! Bowtie Connection doing it big!!!


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 3 2010, 09:03 PM~18980348
> *  nice homie...  real nice
> *



Thanks Sin Sixty!!!! Trying to keep up with them Vegas ballers


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

I love those 58 Impalas, wish I had one. I have a 58 2 door Biscayne that I am working on. Someone flared out the quarter panels. I need the quarter panels, does anyone know where I can get some or order them on the internet?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice HT!! :0


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Nov 6 2010, 11:34 PM~19005615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Nov 6 2010, 10:34 PM~19005615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: YES SIR, THE .FIFTYH8ERCREW. APPROVES OF THIS POSTING.......


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Nov 6 2010, 11:44 PM~19004435
> *I love those 58 Impalas, wish I had one.  I have a 58 2 door Biscayne that I am working on.  Someone flared out the quarter panels.  I need the quarter panels, does anyone know where I can get some or order them on the internet?
> *


Hubbards, Impala Bobs, Auto City Classics, CARS inc

They all have 58 chevy sheetmetal.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Nov 6 2010, 11:34 PM~19005615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :h5:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Nov 7 2010, 10:01 AM~19007126
> *Hubbards, Impala Bobs, Auto City Classics, CARS inc
> 
> They all have 58 chevy sheetmetal.
> *


Thanks


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

OG kickpanel trim




















120 shipped fo the pair


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 8 2010, 02:26 PM~19017089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean as hell !! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 8 2010, 12:26 PM~19017089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 8 2010, 12:26 PM~19017089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 




















:0 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 8 2010, 12:26 PM~19017089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

The traffic show yesterday was crazy. Never seen so many 58 drops in one spot. :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 8 2010, 08:13 PM~19020594
> *The traffic show yesterday was crazy.  Never seen so many 58 drops in one spot.  :0
> *


Pics :cheesy:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 8 2010, 08:31 PM~19021282
> *Pics  :cheesy:
> *



I'll upload a few


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

I think I missed a couple... Please post up if anyone has 'em. They were all beautiful cars. 










































































Guess I brought the wrong car... but damn it was a bad ass show!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 8 2010, 10:20 PM~19021849
> *I think I missed a couple...  Please post up if anyone has 'em. They were all beautiful cars.
> 
> 
> ...


Cool pics! and thats could NEVER be the wrong car


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 9 2010, 12:01 PM~19025648
> *Cool pics! and thats could NEVER be the wrong car
> *


X58


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 8 2010, 01:26 PM~19017089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: daaam


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 8 2010, 01:26 PM~19017089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 8 2010, 09:20 PM~19021849
> *I think I missed a couple...  Please post up if anyone has 'em. They were all beautiful cars.
> 
> 
> ...



YOU WANNA SEE A SHIT LOAD OF 58 RAGS, YOU NEED TO GO TO THE MAJESTICS NEW YRS PICNIC BRO, I WAS LIKE      THE YR I TOOK MINE, NICE PICS BTW......


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Nov 10 2010, 09:13 AM~19033104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Nov 10 2010, 12:13 PM~19033104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Nov 10 2010, 08:13 AM~19033104
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 10 2010, 04:24 AM~19032221
> *YOU WANNA SEE A SHIT LOAD OF 58 RAGS, YOU NEED TO GO TO THE MAJESTICS NEW YRS PICNIC BRO, I WAS LIKE            THE YR I TOOK MINE, NICE PICS BTW......
> *


I always have to work late NYE :angry: never been to that one, but always wanted to.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 8 2010, 09:20 PM~19021849
> *I think I missed a couple...  Please post up if anyone has 'em. They were all beautiful cars.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 



















:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 









holly motha


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Nov 10 2010, 09:13 AM~19033104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chingue su! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 8 2010, 10:20 PM~19021849
> *I think I missed a couple...  Please post up if anyone has 'em. They were all beautiful cars.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 13 2010, 11:12 AM~19058866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 13 2010, 11:12 AM~19058866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SAMS BACKYARD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 13 2010, 10:12 AM~19058866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"I SAVED ALL THESE" - *WAISTESIZERIDER*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 13 2010, 02:12 PM~19058866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY HEBREWS....dood has a camper that mounts on the back of a truck


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 13 2010, 01:57 PM~19059947
> *HOLY HEBREWS....dood has a camper that mounts on the back of a truck
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 13 2010, 11:12 AM~19058866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I just google mapped that place im buying all of them they all have 348 tri power levelair ac power window and seats posi's etc :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 14 2010, 05:05 AM~19063608
> *I just google maped that place im buying all of them they all have 348 tri power levelair ac power window and seats posi's etc  :biggrin:
> *


the funny things is bigtony, they probally do


----------



## trippleOGalex (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 13 2010, 11:12 AM~19058866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats amazing where is this at?


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 14 2010, 07:02 AM~19063897
> *the funny things is bigtony, they probally do
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 10 2010, 10:12 PM~19037914
> *I always have to work late NYE  :angry:  never been to that one, but always wanted to.
> *


tell you what mike , since you have to work and everything , i will put a slot in my plans to come out and take your 8rag to it for you :biggrin: :biggrin: 




or the 60 rag :biggrin: :biggrin: 






or the 63 rag :biggrin: :biggrin: 

heck i wont be picky on your cars they all of are high standards


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Nov 13 2010, 01:12 PM~19058866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man i was just looking at this pic thinking , WHY IN THE HELL DIDNT HE GET A BETTER PIC OF THAT 63 IN THE CORNER :twak:  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Been posted before but............














































.....DAMN


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

:wow: SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 14 2010, 05:33 PM~19066810
> *Been posted before but............
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: quality build right there


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 14 2010, 11:47 AM~19065369
> *tell you what mike , since you have to work and everything , i will put a slot in my plans to come out and take your 8rag to it for you  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> or the 60 rag  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> or the 63 rag  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



if you you come out here... I'll call in sic and we'll roll together


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 14 2010, 04:38 PM~19066859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I sure wish it could have made SS  Looks amazing and I'm sure it looks even better in person.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

I cleaned mine today, waxed it and put the top up for the winter.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 14 2010, 05:38 PM~19066859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 14 2010, 07:06 PM~19067583
> *I cleaned mine today, waxed it and put the top up for the winter.
> 
> 
> ...


MIKE, YOU AND SALTERS GOT THE 58 RAGS ON THE TOP SHELF BROTHER!!!!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 14 2010, 06:09 PM~19067618
> *MIKE, YOU AND SALTERS GOT THE 58 RAGS ON THE TOP SHELF BROTHER!!!!
> *


What's good. where you been lately? haven't heard from you. Hope all is good homie


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 14 2010, 05:33 PM~19066810
> *Been posted before but............
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 14 2010, 07:06 PM~19067583
> *I cleaned mine today, waxed it and put the top up for the winter.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: X2


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 14 2010, 12:52 PM~19065391
> *man i was just looking at this pic thinking , WHY IN THE HELL DIDNT HE GET A BETTER PIC OF THAT 63 IN THE CORNER  :twak:    :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I got you


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Notice in the first pic of the 58s there was no mail boxes.... 58s just keep on going!! :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 14 2010, 06:59 PM~19068151
> *Notice in the first pic of the 58s there was no mail boxes.... 58s just keep on going!!  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 14 2010, 06:57 PM~19068120
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: X2
> *


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 14 2010, 06:59 PM~19068151
> *Notice in the first pic of the 58s there was no mail boxes.... 58s just keep on going!!  :0
> 
> 
> ...



Damn! That is Pete's yard :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 14 2010, 07:17 PM~19067707
> *What's good. where you been lately?  haven't heard from you.  Hope all is good homie
> *


ITS GOOD BROTHER, JUST BEEN WORKIN!!!!  HOWS IT GOIN ON YOUR END?? THE 58 LOOKIN GORGEOUS AS USUAL!!!!


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low4ever+Nov 14 2010, 05:38 PM~19066859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both of this rides are beautiful :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 14 2010, 04:33 PM~19066810
> *Been posted before but............
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 14 2010, 06:06 PM~19067583
> *I cleaned mine today, waxed it and put the top up for the winter.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 14 2010, 05:33 PM~19066810
> *Been posted before but............
> 
> 
> ...


Johnny gets busy !!!


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 14 2010, 08:03 PM~19067032
> *if you you come out here...  I'll call in sic and we'll roll together
> *


dont tempt me , that would be great to roll out in one of them , but would be awesome if we could get all 3 out there


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 14 2010, 07:59 PM~19068151
> *Notice in the first pic of the 58s there was no mail boxes.... 58s just keep on going!!  :0
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 14 2010, 07:59 PM~19068151
> *Notice in the first pic of the 58s there was no mail boxes.... 58s just keep on going!!  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Wow... that's alot of parts cars! No Impalas? Where is that at?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

THAT'S HESS'S BACK YARD...... HE HAS ALL THE IMPALA'S INDOORS, HE DOESN'T WANTS THE CANVAS TOPS GETTING RAINED ON.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 15 2010, 06:46 PM~19076333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: nice pete


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 15 2010, 04:59 PM~19075362
> *dont tempt me , that would be great to roll out in one of them , but would be awesome if we could get all 3 out there
> *


Hey, you get my PM?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Nov 15 2010, 08:57 PM~19077872
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: nice pete
> *


Its alright....


:biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 15 2010, 11:58 PM~19079876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EightTrack (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 14 2010, 06:38 PM~19066859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BAD ASS 58!  *


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 16 2010, 07:12 AM~19081041
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Nov 16 2010, 09:17 AM~19081403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 16 2010, 10:11 AM~19081761
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 16 2010, 08:27 AM~19081122
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Nov 16 2010, 10:17 AM~19081403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


glass?


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 16 2010, 05:17 PM~19083623
> *glass?
> *


yea, keep in mind I aint a baller like some of you guys. I cannt afford $1k plus for skirts. Plus its going on my "Delpala" so its better to leave the real ones for the Impala's.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 14 2010, 07:59 PM~19068151
> *Notice in the first pic of the 58s there was no mail boxes.... 58s just keep on going!!  :0
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!!!! :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Nov 16 2010, 04:51 PM~19084407
> *yea, keep in mind I aint a baller like some of you guys. I cannt afford $1k plus for skirts. Plus its going on my "Delpala" so its better to leave the real ones for the Impala's.
> *


i just wanted to say they looked good!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 15 2010, 06:46 PM~19076333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 14 2010, 07:06 PM~19067583
> *I cleaned mine today, waxed it and put the top up for the winter.
> 
> 
> ...


2 water heaters in you garage... showers are great at your house i bet.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Nov 16 2010, 10:17 PM~19088597
> *2 water heaters in you garage... showers are great at your house i bet.
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Nov 15 2010, 08:41 PM~19076298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea it takes a while to look through all them


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Nov 16 2010, 03:51 PM~19084407
> *yea, keep in mind I aint a baller like some of you guys. I cannt afford $1k plus for skirts. Plus its going on my "Delpala" so its better to leave the real ones for the Impala's.
> *


Put the trims on them  if u dont have them theres a guy in parts section selling repops


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Damn, look at the rag behind the window....


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 14 2010, 06:59 PM~19068151
> *Notice in the first pic of the 58s there was no mail boxes.... 58s just keep on going!!  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :worship: :worship: :worship: :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

:uh: http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/2060310365.html


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## kandykustoms (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Oct 23 2010, 11:17 PM~18892110
> *sorry to hear about all that hard work and this happens.  But you know what. I don't like this car.  What did the patterns mean?    How did it ever get to be car of the year?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kandykustoms (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Oct 23 2010, 11:29 PM~18892163
> *i dont like the paint myself but the point system helped him
> *


 :biggrin: 3 times car of the year


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Nov 19 2010, 09:29 AM~19109922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Nov 19 2010, 11:58 AM~19110999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WATER THE GRASS HOMIE!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Nov 19 2010, 09:29 AM~19109922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

That's why it $ Rains LOL


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Nov 19 2010, 09:29 AM~19109922
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Nov 16 2010, 09:17 PM~19088597
> *2 water heaters in you garage... showers are great at your house i bet.
> *



Hahahha... now that you mention it. I don't think I've ever run out of hot water


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Nov 19 2010, 08:29 AM~19109922
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW :wow: great color too...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 19 2010, 11:46 AM~19111323
> *WATER THE GRASS HOMIE!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *



at least he dont got to mow it


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:0 :0 
All those 58s there are like the HotRod version of the SouthSide line up!


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 20 2010, 12:19 AM~19115327
> *:0  :0
> All those 58s there are like the HotRod version of the SouthSide line up!
> *


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 19 2010, 10:23 PM~19115357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 X2


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Thats my homie Joes ride from Oxnard 805 OG LEVEL AIR FULLY LOADED


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Nov 19 2010, 09:27 PM~19115393
> *Thats my homie Joes ride from Oxnard 805 OG LEVEL AIR FULLY LOADED
> *



That car is crazy huh? The pics don't begin to do it justice. Way nicer in person.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 19 2010, 11:23 PM~19115357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Pick up my fenders, doors and Hood from Bowtie. :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Nov 19 2010, 09:53 PM~19115580
> *Pick up my fenders, doors and Hood from Bowtie. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 19 2010, 10:33 PM~19115436
> *That car is crazy huh?  The pics don't begin to do it justice.  Way nicer in person.
> *


yea the car is bad ass a shit load of NOS parts Joe is so picky once he got rolling on that car he had it done fast. What until his Level Air 59 Rag is done


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Nov 20 2010, 11:18 AM~19117738
> *yea the car is bad ass a shit load of NOS parts Joe is so picky once he got rolling on that car he had it done fast. What until his Level Air 59 Rag is done
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 19 2010, 09:23 PM~19115363
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 19 2010, 11:23 PM~19115363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats mannys old car


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Nov 20 2010, 11:18 AM~19117738
> *yea the car is bad ass a shit load of NOS parts Joe is so picky once he got rolling on that car he had it done fast. What until his Level Air 59 Rag is done
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Nov 19 2010, 10:53 PM~19115580
> *Pick up my fenders, doors and Hood from Bowtie. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah!!! very nice!!!!!!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Nov 20 2010, 10:18 AM~19117738
> *yea the car is bad ass a shit load of NOS parts Joe is so picky once he got rolling on that car he had it done fast. What until his Level Air 59 Rag is done
> *



baller


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 19 2010, 09:23 PM~19115363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 20 2010, 07:21 PM~19120367
> *baller
> *


 :wow: El comal le dijo a la olla.......... which means, "It’s like the pot calling the kettle black", or a big baller calling another a baller.... :biggrin: 
BALLER :cheesy:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 20 2010, 09:12 PM~19121683
> *:wow: El comal le dijo a la olla.......... which means, "It’s like the pot calling the kettle black", or a big baller calling another a baller.... :biggrin:
> BALLER  :cheesy:
> *



no more than anyone else in the thread.... anyone with a 58 got it going on... maybe this a baller topic :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 20 2010, 09:12 PM~19121683
> *:wow: El comal le dijo a la olla.......... which means, "It’s like the pot calling the kettle black", or a big baller calling another a baller.... :biggrin:
> BALLER  :cheesy:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 



> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 20 2010, 09:44 PM~19121879
> *no more than anyone else in the thread....  anyone with a 58 got it going on...  maybe this a baller topic  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S UP MIKEY?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 20 2010, 10:46 PM~19121893
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> WHAT'S UP MIKEY?
> *


:uh: :uh: Speaking of BALLERS, look who pops up! :wow:


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

Hollywood swaggin!!!


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

Blvd and Show....


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Nov 19 2010, 10:29 AM~19109922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Nov 21 2010, 12:31 AM~19122524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Nov 20 2010, 09:58 PM~19121966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

sup pete


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Nov 21 2010, 08:54 AM~19123808
> *sup pete
> *


NOTHIN MAN, JUST HERE HANGING OUT JIMMY, WHAT'S UP WITH YOU? STACKING UP THEM RARE NOS PARTS AS USUAL?


----------



## HATERZ_NIGHTMARE (Aug 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Nov 21 2010, 12:32 AM~19122531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME uffin:


----------



## HATERZ_NIGHTMARE (Aug 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 19 2010, 10:23 PM~19115357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT IT :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HATERZ_NIGHTMARE_@Nov 21 2010, 10:48 AM~19124120
> *I WANT IT  :biggrin:
> *


Yup, thats one bad mofo


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 20 2010, 10:44 PM~19121879
> *no more than anyone else in the thread....  anyone with a 58 got it going on...  maybe this a baller topic  :biggrin:
> *


the BEST car GM ever built! u right mike if u own a 58 u must have it going on ... :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 21 2010, 07:40 PM~19126886
> *the BEST car GM ever built! u right mike if u own a 58 u must have it going on ... :biggrin:
> *


all of you need to speak for yourselves , i got a 58 rag , but im not on any of the 5hatercrew level 







im just trying to get on everyone elses level


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

http://houston.craigslist.org/ctd/2062260419.html


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

:biggrin: LOL 58 ARE THE SHIT ONE OF THE BEST THINGS GM MADE WAS A 1958 CHEVROLET IMPALA CONVERTIBLE  :biggrin:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Nov 21 2010, 06:15 PM~19127153
> *:biggrin:  LOL 58 ARE THE SHIT ONE OF THE BEST THINGS GM MADE WAS A 1958 CHEVROLET IMPALA CONVERTIBLE    :biggrin:
> *


hey hardtops are the shit too :yes:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 20 2010, 09:46 PM~19121893
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> WHAT'S UP MIKEY?
> *



All good Pete! Livin the dream, how about you homie? One of our members just picked up a sic 57... dude stole it. Fucr is nice too... We took her for a cruise today.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Nov 20 2010, 11:32 PM~19122531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 21 2010, 08:55 PM~19128517
> *All good Pete!  Livin the dream, how about you homie?  One of our members just picked up a sic 57...  dude stole it.  Fucr is nice too...  We took her for a cruise today.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Sin Sixty, MIRACLE, INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 21 2010, 08:58 PM~19128547
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Sin Sixty, MIRACLE, INVISIBLE EMPIRE
> 
> ...


 :wave: WHATS GOOD MIKE?? THAT 57 YOUR BOY PICKED UP IS REAL NICE!!!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 21 2010, 06:03 PM~19127052
> *all of you need to speak for yourselves , i got a 58 rag , but im not on any of the 5hatercrew level
> im just trying to get on everyone elses level
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 21 2010, 08:55 PM~19128517
> *All good Pete!  Livin the dream, how about you homie?  One of our members just picked up a sic 57...  dude stole it.  Fucr is nice too...  We took her for a cruise today.
> 
> 
> ...


Talk about field of dreams right there! (actually driveway of dreams) :cheesy: 
That 57 is NICE... But 58s are still KINGS :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Nov 20 2010, 11:18 AM~19117738
> *yea the car is bad ass a shit load of NOS parts Joe is so picky once he got rolling on that car he had it done fast. What until his Level Air 59 Rag is done
> *


 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 21 2010, 08:55 PM~19128517
> *All good Pete!  Livin the dream, how about you homie?  One of our members just picked up a sic 57...  dude stole it.  Fucr is nice too...  We took her for a cruise today.
> 
> 
> ...


can you ever really have to much $$ in one driveway lol. mike you need to expand!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 21 2010, 08:55 PM~19128517
> *All good Pete!  Livin the dream, how about you homie?  One of our members just picked up a sic 57...  dude stole it.  Fucr is nice too...  We took her for a cruise today.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats a lot of money in one pic :wow:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

badass pictures mike i need to visit you when i go to vegas again so i can dream


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

>


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Nov 22 2010, 12:05 AM~19129652
> *:wow:  thats a lot of money in one pic  :wow:
> *


Yes sir! :0


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: 58 Impala's


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 21 2010, 11:55 PM~19128517
> *All good Pete!  Livin the dream, how about you homie?  One of our members just picked up a sic 57...  dude stole it.  Fucr is nice too...  We took her for a cruise today.
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats! one Clean ride he got there!!


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 21 2010, 08:55 PM~19128517
> *All good Pete!  Livin the dream, how about you homie?  One of our members just picked up a sic 57...  dude stole it.  Fucr is nice too...  We took her for a cruise today.
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: but were is the 63 :dunno:


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Bad ass rides :worship: can never get enough of them uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> All good Pete! Livin the dream, how about you homie? One of our members just picked up a sic 57... dude stole it. Fucr is nice too... We took her for a cruise today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 21 2010, 07:55 PM~19128517
> *All good Pete!  Livin the dream, how about you homie?  One of our members just picked up a sic 57...  dude stole it.  Fucr is nice too...  We took her for a cruise today.
> 
> 
> ...


James USO Tri Citys WA Prez congrats on the 57 rag man i know you been waiting for a miute to get one


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

paint that 57 Rag South Side Blue :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 21 2010, 06:03 PM~19127052
> *all of you need to speak for yourselves , i got a 58 rag , but im not on any of the 5hatercrew level
> im just trying to get on everyone elses level
> *


sup david? how u been?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Nov 21 2010, 10:05 PM~19129652
> *:wow:  thats a lot of money in one pic  :wow:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 WAT THE HELL X2  :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies... USO James did real well on that 57 4 sho.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 22 2010, 08:24 PM~19137388
> *Thanks for all the replies...  USO James did real well on that 57 4 sho.
> *


I dont know what he paid, but regarless, it looks like a VERY nice car. Congrats.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 22 2010, 07:24 PM~19137388
> *Thanks for all the replies...  USO James did real well on that 57 4 sho.
> *


He got a DISCOUNT cause of the COLOR HUH :biggrin: LOL :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 22 2010, 09:34 PM~19138204
> *He got a DISCOUNT cause of the COLOR HUH  :biggrin: LOL :biggrin:
> *


I dont see nothing wrong with the color at all its a nice car!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Nov 22 2010, 08:41 PM~19138310
> *I dont see nothing wrong with the color at all its a nice car!
> *


Naw im just fucking around car is bad ass no doubt and im fucking around with james the owner and blue is my favoite color LOL


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Nov 22 2010, 09:41 PM~19138310
> *I dont see nothing wrong with the color at all its a nice car!
> *


edit lol :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Nov 22 2010, 09:56 PM~19138502
> *edit lol  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 22 2010, 07:29 PM~19137471
> *I dont know what he paid, but regarless, it looks like a VERY nice car.  Congrats.
> *


Don't want to post his business up on LIL, but I can tell you he fucn stole it!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

1 OF THE BEST AND HE COMES FROM THE VALLE DE COACHELLA!!!!!!!!!
















AND THE HOMIE DRIVES IT ALL OVER TOWN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Nov 22 2010, 09:49 PM~19139149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gatdayum Dave... looking crazy. When are you gunna bust it out?


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 22 2010, 10:50 PM~19139161
> *gatdayum Dave... looking crazy.  When are you gunna bust it out?
> *


not sure==just marinating..lol..we're building a 59 right now--wanna bust em out together--they're gonna have similar options :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 22 2010, 10:44 PM~19139074
> *1 OF THE BEST AND HE COMES FROM THE VALLE DE COACHELLA!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Nov 22 2010, 10:54 PM~19139201
> *not sure==just marinating..lol..we're building a 59 right now--wanna bust em out together--they're gonna have similar options :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Nov 22 2010, 09:54 PM~19139201
> *not sure==just marinating..lol..we're building a 59 right now--wanna bust em out together--they're gonna have similar options :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Well I'm sure it will be just as nice. I still got to come by the shop next trip out. My be heading down that way in a few days. My pops is going to look at a 59 drop.


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 22 2010, 10:58 PM~19139238
> *Well I'm sure it will be just as nice.  I still got to come by the shop next trip out.  My be heading down that way in a few days.  My pops is going to look at a 59 drop.
> *


cool


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Nov 22 2010, 10:04 PM~19139299
> *cool
> 
> 
> ...


sweet Jesus :wow:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 22 2010, 09:47 PM~19138376
> *Naw im just fucking around car is bad ass no doubt and im fucking around with james the owner and blue is my favoite color LOL
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 22 2010, 11:15 PM~19139405
> *sweet Jesus  :wow:
> *


X2


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 23 2010, 06:06 PM~19146073
> *X2
> *


X58 :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 23 2010, 06:17 PM~19146163
> *X58 :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Nov 22 2010, 10:49 PM~19139149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

2 Members: 909vert63, THE PETE-STA
:thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Nov 23 2010, 10:04 PM~19148674
> *2 Members: 909vert63, THE PETE-STA
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:banghead:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 21 2010, 08:55 PM~19128517
> *All good Pete!  Livin the dream, how about you homie?  One of our members just picked up a sic 57...  dude stole it.  Fucr is nice too...  We took her for a cruise today.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats what i call the perfect driveway


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 22 2010, 09:44 PM~19139074
> *1 OF THE BEST AND HE COMES FROM THE VALLE DE COACHELLA!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: THIS COLOR KINDA LOOKS LIKE MINE :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 24 2010, 03:02 PM~19154363
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63+Nov 23 2010, 09:04 PM~19148674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 24 2010, 11:15 PM~19158474
> *WHAT'S UP ANDY?
> :uh:
> :uh:
> ...


 :biggrin: I gunnin for the crown


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 24 2010, 10:18 PM~19158491
> *:biggrin: I gunnin for the crown
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I CAN SEE THAT....... :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 24 2010, 11:50 PM~19158726
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I CAN SEE THAT....... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 20 2010, 02:13 AM~19115266
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice pics from the NIA.. charlotte meet...
did you take these?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:ninja:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Nov 24 2010, 11:36 PM~19158621
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That 58 looking really good DAVID


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS61_@Nov 25 2010, 10:42 AM~19162111
> *That 58 looking really good DAVID
> *


 :yes:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

TO ALL MY 58 IMPALA RIDERS HAVE A VERY HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Nov 25 2010, 09:35 AM~19160377
> *nice pics from the NIA.. charlotte meet...
> did you take these?
> *


Yes :yes:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 25 2010, 12:58 PM~19162787
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 25 2010, 05:11 PM~19164917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: BADASS PIC


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS61_@Nov 25 2010, 11:42 AM~19162111
> *That 58 looking really good DAVID
> *


hey John,thanks..Happy Thanksgiving--to all LIL!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 26 2010, 08:50 AM~19168284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VALLE COACHELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 27 2010, 03:49 AM~19168537
> *VALLE COACHELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Nov 25 2010, 04:36 PM~19158621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks fresh


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> found this in ot


----------



## EightTrack (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 26 2010, 09:49 AM~19168537
> *VALLE COACHELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Love the classic color.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 26 2010, 09:49 AM~19168537
> *VALLE COACHELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> > found this in ot
> 
> 
> OLD SCHOOL


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> > found this in ot
> 
> 
> white wheel wells, white drums,,,,,,,,,,
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > found this in ot
> 
> 
> OG...


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 26 2010, 02:52 PM~19169970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 A PART OF THE HISTORY


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> VALLE COACHELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 26 2010, 10:49 AM~19168537
> *VALLE COACHELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0   luv the color :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 27 2010, 11:04 AM~19175355
> *uffin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Jun 13 2006, 11:46 AM~5600918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Nov 25 2010, 12:36 AM~19158621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Jun 13 2006, 11:46 AM~5600918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Clean!! :0 :cheesy: *


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

thats a bad ass rag saw it when it was getting built


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Very sad!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Nov 28 2010, 11:15 PM~19187553
> *Very sad!
> 
> 
> ...


CRAAAZY :angry:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Nov 28 2010, 11:15 PM~19187553
> *Very sad!
> 
> 
> ...


daaaam :0 :0 :0


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Nov 29 2010, 02:15 AM~19187553
> *Very sad!
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Nov 29 2010, 07:44 PM~19192293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 29 2010, 05:10 PM~19192493
> *BEAUTIFUL!
> *


X2


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

X58


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Nov 29 2010, 04:44 PM~19192293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's the color combo I was going anniversary edition


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted+Nov 28 2010, 10:15 PM~19187553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Nov 29 2010, 06:49 PM~19193334
> *X58
> *


YES SIR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 21 2010, 08:55 PM~19128517
> *All good Pete!  Livin the dream, how about you homie?  One of our members just picked up a sic 57...  dude stole it.  Fucr is nice too...  We took her for a cruise today.
> 
> 
> ...


BREATHLESS !!!! DID I MENTION SPEECHLESS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :run:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 21 2010, 08:55 PM~19128517
> *All good Pete!  Livin the dream, how about you homie?  One of our members just picked up a sic 57...  dude stole it.  Fucr is nice too...  We took her for a cruise today.
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: *dang...number order :biggrin: 57 58 59 and 60 :run: *


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Man-tree....she told me to decorate and this is what she gets :biggrin:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Nov 30 2010, 05:00 PM~19203403
> *Man-tree....she told me to decorate and this is what she gets :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


my kind of tree!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 09:37 AM~19200346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: WOW!!! I THINK I JUST GOT SICK AFTER SEEING THAT STEREO IN THE DASH...... HOW SAD.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 30 2010, 10:33 PM~19204727
> *:uh:  :uh: WOW!!! I THINK I JUST GOT SICK AFTER SEEING THAT STEREO IN THE DASH...... HOW SAD.
> *


What's up Pete, some people just need a clue. Yes sad in deed.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 09:40 AM~19200378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MEXICO'S 58 RAG


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 30 2010, 06:35 PM~19204741
> *What's up Pete, some people just need a clue. Yes sad in deed.
> *


WHAT'S UP ROBBIE? MAN BRO THAT IS ONE OF MY BIGGEST PETPEEVES, IT REALLY REALLY BOTHERS ME SEEING THAT, ESPECIALLY ON EIGHT MAN..... :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 30 2010, 06:33 PM~19204727
> *:uh:  :uh: WOW!!! I THINK I JUST GOT SICK AFTER SEEING THAT STEREO IN THE DASH...... HOW SAD.
> *


You mean thats NOT OK? SHIT i better get to welding my dash back together


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 09:41 AM~19200385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG PANCHOS 58


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 30 2010, 06:39 PM~19204790
> *You mean thats NOT OK? SHIT i better get to welding my dash back together
> *


YEAH WHATEVER TONY, YOU'RE O.G HOMIE, YOU KNOW BETTER THAN THAT....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 30 2010, 06:39 PM~19204790
> *You mean thats NOT OK? SHIT i better get to welding my dash back together
> *


MAN ALL IMPALA DASHES LOOK SO DAMN SICK ORIGINAL, ESPECIALLY A 58..... YOU JUST DON'T CUT OUT A SICK O.G STEREO AND REPLACE IT WITH SOME PLASTIC SHIT, THAT'S JUST ME.....


THIS MIGHT NOT BE THE RIGHT WAY, BUT HERE'S WHERE I HAVE MINE.  

(I'VE SINCE REPLACED THAT DECK WITH A ALPINE MEDIA PLAYER)


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 30 2010, 06:47 PM~19204865
> *MAN ALL IMPALA DASHES LOOK SO DAMN SICK ORIGINAL, ESPECIALLY A 58..... YOU JUST DON'T CUT OUT A SICK O.G STEREO AND REPLACE IT WITH SOME PLASTIC SHIT, THAT'S JUST ME.....
> THIS MIGHT NOT BE THE RIGHT WAY, BUT HERE'S WHERE I HAVE MINE.
> 
> ...


LOL i knew that one would get you ha ha ha nice man real nice


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 30 2010, 12:23 AM~19197749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


straight rider


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 30 2010, 07:33 PM~19204727
> *:uh:  :uh: WOW!!! I THINK I JUST GOT SICK AFTER SEEING THAT STEREO IN THE DASH...... HOW SAD.
> *


i noticed the deck to lol


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Nov 30 2010, 05:00 PM~19203403
> *Man-tree....she told me to decorate and this is what she gets :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a tree :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 29 2010, 11:23 PM~19197749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Nov 30 2010, 07:40 PM~19205417
> *i noticed the deck to lol
> *


HOW CAN'T YOU, HAHA.....


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 29 2010, 11:25 PM~19197771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pure fucn gangsta right there... much respect... I'd be crying like a school girl :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Nov 30 2010, 04:00 PM~19203403
> *Man-tree....she told me to decorate and this is what she gets :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO that kicks ass


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 09:35 AM~19200330
> *:wow: dang...number order  :biggrin:  57 58 59 and 60  :run:
> *


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Vic's 58+Nov 30 2010, 08:39 PM~19205408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol that was supposed to be a raining or shine toy drive but when we got to Sanjo no body was there   any way we enjoy the ride :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 30 2010, 12:23 AM~19197749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Nov 30 2010, 10:24 PM~19206518
> *yes sir always smashing it :biggrin:
> thanks PETE como estas carnal
> lol that was supposed to be a raining or shine toy drive but when we got to Sanjo no body was there     any way we enjoy the ride :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i used to love the looks on peoples faces when i was smashin mine down the freeway in the rain, they were like :wow:  lol and an occasional :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Nov 30 2010, 08:00 PM~19203403
> *Man-tree....she told me to decorate and this is what she gets :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



That's Beautiful! Lmfao....


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Nov 30 2010, 07:39 PM~19205408
> *straight rider
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 30 2010, 07:47 PM~19204865
> *MAN ALL IMPALA DASHES LOOK SO DAMN SICK ORIGINAL, ESPECIALLY A 58..... YOU JUST DON'T CUT OUT A SICK O.G STEREO AND REPLACE IT WITH SOME PLASTIC SHIT, THAT'S JUST ME.....
> THIS MIGHT NOT BE THE RIGHT WAY, BUT HERE'S WHERE I HAVE MINE.
> 
> ...


Thats clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Dec 1 2010, 06:38 PM~19212329
> *Thats clean  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 on that!!! OG look with a hidden touch of modern, cant beat that!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 30 2010, 12:23 AM~19197749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Nov 30 2010, 05:00 PM~19203403
> *Man-tree....she told me to decorate and this is what she gets :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats awesome! :0 

here is mine :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 30 2010, 07:47 PM~19204865
> *MAN ALL IMPALA DASHES LOOK SO DAMN SICK ORIGINAL, ESPECIALLY A 58..... YOU JUST DON'T CUT OUT A SICK O.G STEREO AND REPLACE IT WITH SOME PLASTIC SHIT, THAT'S JUST ME.....
> THIS MIGHT NOT BE THE RIGHT WAY, BUT HERE'S WHERE I HAVE MINE.
> 
> ...


WTF is up with this dude???? always showing off!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Dec 1 2010, 06:02 PM~19213590-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*.FIFTYH8ERCREW.* <------ NOTHING MORE NEEDS TO BE SAID.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 1 2010, 08:40 PM~19213905
> *DRESSING A 58 IMPALA WITH CHRISTMAS LIGHTS IS THE MOST RIDICULOUS THING I HAVE EVER WITNESSED......
> 
> HEY HESS PM ME ON HOW YOU GOT THE LIGHTS TO HANG ON IT.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


only ballers do that like you :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 1 2010, 07:40 PM~19213905
> *DRESSING A 58 IMPALA WITH CHRISTMAS LIGHTS IS THE MOST RIDICULOUS THING I HAVE EVER WITNESSED......
> 
> HEY HESS PM ME ON HOW YOU GOT THE LIGHTS TO HANG ON IT.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:
what a FIFTY*H8ER*!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 1 2010, 07:40 PM~19213905
> *
> HEY HESS PM ME ON HOW YOU GOT THE LIGHTS TO HANG ON IT.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> .FIFTYH8ERCREW. <------ NOTHING MORE NEEDS TO BE SAID.
> *


PM sent


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :ugh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Dec 1 2010, 06:48 PM~19213964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BIG RY, WHATS UP BRO?


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 1 2010, 07:02 PM~19213590
> *Thats awesome! :0
> 
> here is mine :biggrin:
> ...


my kind of xmas! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 30 2010, 07:47 PM~19204865
> *MAN ALL IMPALA DASHES LOOK SO DAMN SICK ORIGINAL, ESPECIALLY A 58..... YOU JUST DON'T CUT OUT A SICK O.G STEREO AND REPLACE IT WITH SOME PLASTIC SHIT, THAT'S JUST ME.....
> THIS MIGHT NOT BE THE RIGHT WAY, BUT HERE'S WHERE I HAVE MINE.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1953 chevy (Jun 2, 2010)

Not a impala but a clean 58 Bel-air


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Nov 30 2010, 07:47 PM~19204865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wish I had an extra 58 like you, and do the same thing :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

anyone know anything about this pic?


----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Nov 30 2010, 07:47 PM~19204865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this was for the filming of an episode for "SOUTHLAND"...so i was told by a homie from ROLLERS ONLY that was in it.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1953 chevy+Dec 2 2010, 07:08 PM~19223318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QUE ONDA TURTLE, YOU'RE THE MAN FOR ROLLING THE EIGHT IN THE RAIN MAN.... MY CAR HAS ONLY FELT WATER (3) TIMES IN THE PAST 2 YRS AND BECAUSE I WASHED IT.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> UMMM I THINK YOU QUOTED THE PERSON HOMIE? :biggrin:
> HUH WHAT YOU SAY BALLER


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> > UMMM I THINK YOU QUOTED THE PERSON HOMIE? :biggrin:
> > HUH WHAT YOU SAY *BALLER*
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SEE, THERE'S THAT WORD AGAIN, I'M NO BALLER.... NOW YOU ON THE OTHER HAND ARE A PRIME EXAMPLE OF WHAT WE ALL WANNA BE, A TOPNOTCH CERTIFIED BALLER. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 3 2010, 01:12 PM~19228959
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SEE, THERE'S THAT WORD AGAIN, I'M NO BALLER.... NOW YOU ON THE OTHER HAND ARE A PRIME EXAMPLE OF WHAT WE ALL WANNA BE, A TOPNOTCH CERTIFIED BALLER. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YA RITE YOU GOTTA A RAG FOO :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 3 2010, 11:16 AM~19228980
> *YA  RITE  YOU GOTTA  A  RAG  FOO  :biggrin:
> *


IT;S NOT EVEN MINE, IT'S MY NEIGHBORS.... I JUST WASH IT FOR HIM. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 3 2010, 12:53 PM~19229234
> *IT;S NOT EVEN MINE, IT'S MY NEIGHBORS.... I JUST WASH IT FOR HIM. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: WTF ever....... THE PETE-GATESTA :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 2 2010, 05:27 AM~19217564
> *YOU REALLY DID PM ME..... HAHA
> *


Stop posting you 58 whore!!! Im trying to catch up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 3 2010, 12:24 PM~19229461
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: WTF ever....... THE PETE-GATESTA :biggrin:
> *













 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 3 2010, 01:53 PM~19229234
> *IT;S NOT EVEN MINE, IT'S MY NEIGHBORS.... I JUST WASH IT FOR HIM. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 3 2010, 12:26 PM~19229474
> *Stop posting you 58 whore!!! Im trying to catch up!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I'M GONNA START POSTING PICS OF YOUR CAR.....   LETS GIVE ALL THE 58 GUYS A SNEAK PEEK, YEAH? :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 3 2010, 12:44 PM~19229619
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THAT DAY I TOOK IT TO YOUR SHOP HE WAS PISSED..... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 3 2010, 02:46 PM~19229625
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> THAT DAY I TOOK IT TO YOUR SHOP HE WAS PISSED..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Dec 3 2010, 12:49 PM~19229636
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Dec 3 2010, 09:29 AM~19228250
> *
> 
> 
> ...



She wouldn't put out so Joey choked her out


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 3 2010, 12:24 PM~19229461
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: WTF ever....... THE PETE-GATESTA :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: pete-gates got all da cheeze


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62+Dec 3 2010, 12:07 AM~19225785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Anyone hittin Pomona this weekend? :dunno:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 3 2010, 11:21 PM~19234058
> *Anyone hittin Pomona this weekend? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


not me


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 3 2010, 10:24 PM~19234072
> *not me
> *


It should be a good one with cats trying to stack some xmas cheeze. Hope to see a few LIL homies out there


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 3 2010, 11:36 PM~19234165
> *It should be a good one with cats trying to stack some xmas cheeze.  Hope to see a few LIL homies out there
> *


Pomona should be pack this Sunday! Saw a line already today. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Which one is "CORRECT" for trailmaster spotlights?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 3 2010, 11:36 PM~19234165
> *It should be a good one with cats trying to stack some xmas cheeze.  Hope to see a few LIL homies out there
> *


 YOU ARE THE OG CHEESE STACKER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 3 2010, 01:24 PM~19229461
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: WTF ever....... THE PETE-GATESTA :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hardlineshttp://img203.imageshack.us/i/imageotv.jpg/


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Trying to load a picture from phone. does anyone know how?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 4 2010, 12:21 AM~19234058
> *Anyone hittin Pomona this weekend? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


I`M NOT GOING,,,,,,,,,,,,,
MY SPACE WILL BE EMPTY
ON CHEVY ROW


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

WHATS UP GUYS


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Dec 4 2010, 09:43 PM~19240191
> *WHATS UP GUYS
> *


SUP JIMMY!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 3 2010, 02:45 PM~19229622
> *I'M GONNA START POSTING PICS OF YOUR CAR.....     LETS GIVE ALL THE 58 GUYS A SNEAK PEEK, YEAH?  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


DO IT


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 5 2010, 12:20 PM~19245091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS THE STORY BEHIND THIS BEAUTY?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 5 2010, 12:20 PM~19245091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like its at a copar auction yard :0 :0


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 5 2010, 01:45 PM~19245214
> *looks like its at a copar  auction yard  :0  :0
> *


Looks more like a swapmeet or car show. Copart wouldnt have all them classics lined up. You'd see newer cars too.... but I dont know... :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 4 2010, 03:47 PM~19238396
> *Which one is "CORRECT" for trailmaster spotlights?
> 
> 
> ...


????


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 4 2010, 04:47 PM~19238396
> *Which one is "CORRECT" for trailmaster spotlights?
> 
> 
> ...


These are the only pics I got, I just sold 2 NOS ones and didnt take a close up front pic   hope it helps tho :cheesy:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 5 2010, 01:48 PM~19245228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 5 2010, 02:20 PM~19245091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Heard rumor of one this color being stolen. Not sure if this is it or not, can't find the link.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by menace59+Dec 3 2010, 11:29 PM~19234401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a good one. I'm gathering parts


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 5 2010, 07:34 PM~19248428
> *It was a good one.  I'm gathering parts
> 
> 
> ...


Post pics of the nos parts inthe box is one parking brake signal?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 5 2010, 05:24 PM~19247314
> *These are the only pics I got, I just sold 2 NOS ones and didnt take a close up front pic    hope it helps tho :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN nice did you save copy of the mounting directions/templates if so you know my email addy LOL and yes those pics work just needed to know if it was the swich closed off or not  let m know if you found the park brake stuff yet


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 5 2010, 07:39 PM~19248472
> *Post pics of the nos parts inthe box is one parking brake signal?
> *


 :yes: you're good


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 5 2010, 08:00 PM~19248687
> *:yes:  you're good
> *


LOL only reason i know is cause i just bought one and a half nos ones recently LOL


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 1 2010, 07:02 PM~19213590
> *Thats awesome! :0
> 
> here is mine :biggrin:
> ...


*HAHA, 
thats down! :biggrin: :h5:*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1958 DEALER POSTER
$225.00 O.B.O. FITS UNDER THE TREE!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Dec 7 2010, 03:45 AM~19260938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Dec 7 2010, 03:45 AM~19260938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my favorites


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 7 2010, 05:39 AM~19261260
> *1958 DEALER POSTER
> $225.00 O.B.O. FITS UNDER THE TREE!
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 


i never seen one of this 





:cheesy:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Dec 3 2010, 09:29 AM~19228250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

have a pair of hinges for sale ....... 220


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

i just gave Joe my dealer Post same thing


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 22 2006, 10:50 AM~5472933
> *One more  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is SWEET AS FUCK :biggrin: brings back sosme good old times i use to have in them beauties :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 8 2010, 05:18 PM~19276645
> *uffin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Dec 7 2010, 03:45 AM~19260938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER CLEAN RIDES...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 8 2010, 08:35 PM~19277583
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


baller :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 8 2010, 07:35 PM~19277583
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


Sup Perro!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Dec 5 2010, 09:52 PM~19249226
> *HAHA,
> thats down!  :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


q onda loco


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 5 2010, 04:29 PM~19245146
> *WHATS THE STORY BEHIND THIS BEAUTY?
> *


this was one of the cars damaged at the barret jackson auction a few yrs back when a storm came thru and blew over a tent....atleast that was the story i read....who knows...im a jew and you cant trust a jew :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Nov 30 2010, 08:00 PM~19203403
> *Man-tree....she told me to decorate and this is what she gets :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

How can I tell an original 58 steel wheel from the rest? Ive heard a few different ways to tell but I visually cant tell the difference. Help please.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 9 2010, 04:50 PM~19286525
> *
> *


YOU READY TO TAKE ANOTHER CRUISE?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 9 2010, 10:35 PM~19289370
> *YOU READY TO TAKE ANOTHER CRUISE?
> 
> 
> ...


Hellz ya!!! specially now that you're a Calendar Ride :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 9 2010, 09:56 PM~19289561
> *Hellz ya!!! specially now that you're a Calendar Ride  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.cafepress.com/ctgoodies.419760950


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 9 2010, 11:28 PM~19289872
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/ctgoodies.419760950
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Reginaldo Martinez Jackson aka THE PETESTA AKA* MR OCTOBER*!!!!!

Congrats bro, cruzer skirts and all :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 9 2010, 10:38 PM~19289959
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Reginaldo Martinez Jackson aka THE PETESTA AKA MR OCTOBER!!!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WTF!!! GOTTA ROLL WITH THE CRUISERS HOMIE, YOU KNOW THAT, YOU HAVE (4) N.O.S SETS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 9 2010, 09:35 PM~19289370
> *YOU READY TO TAKE ANOTHER CRUISE?
> 
> 
> ...


got the wires back on huh  We have a big show here this weekend I think I'll put mine back on too :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 9 2010, 11:49 PM~19290051
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WTF!!! GOTTA ROLL WITH THE CRUISERS HOMIE, YOU KNOW THAT, YOU HAVE (4) N.O.S SETS. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea, I got 4 *NO* :nono: sets


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Found these pics on old disc of a 58 rag from craiglist years ago guy said come out make an offer said he had 13k into it but wanted to sell it went looked at it he told me wouldnt take less than 9k for it gunna have to run out and see if its still rotting away out there


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 thas what Im talking about PETE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 9 2010, 11:35 PM~19289370
> *YOU READY TO TAKE ANOTHER CRUISE?
> 
> 
> ...


BALLER WANA BE JUST LIKE YOU WHEN I GROW UP :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62+Dec 10 2010, 09:09 AM~19292107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 9 2010, 10:35 PM~19289370
> *YOU READY TO TAKE ANOTHER CRUISE?
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 9 2010, 11:59 PM~19290455
> *Found these pics on old disc of a 58 rag from craiglist years ago guy said come out make an offer said he had 13k into it but wanted to sell it went looked at it he told me wouldnt take less than 9k for it gunna have to run out and see if its still rotting away out there
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa :wow: :wow:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 9 2010, 11:35 PM~19289370
> *YOU READY TO TAKE ANOTHER CRUISE?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 10 2010, 12:59 AM~19290455
> *Found these pics on old disc of a 58 rag from craiglist years ago guy said come out make an offer said he had 13k into it but wanted to sell it went looked at it he told me wouldnt take less than 9k for it gunna have to run out and see if its still rotting away out there
> 
> 
> ...


damn :angry:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 9 2010, 10:35 PM~19289370
> *YOU READY TO TAKE ANOTHER CRUISE?
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool pete..MR OCTOBER....looks sweet bro!!!!


----------



## candygrnblzr (Sep 13, 2009)

what about buddy holly's 58...is it in texas at a junkyard still..... :dunno:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 10 2010, 07:35 PM~19296984
> *thats cool pete..MR OCTOBER....looks sweet bro!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 9 2010, 10:35 PM~19289370
> *YOU READY TO TAKE ANOTHER CRUISE?
> 
> 
> ...


must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 9 2010, 11:59 PM~19290455
> *Found these pics on old disc of a 58 rag from craiglist years ago guy said come out make an offer said he had 13k into it but wanted to sell it went looked at it he told me wouldnt take less than 9k for it gunna have to run out and see if its still rotting away out there
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 10 2010, 01:59 AM~19290455
> *Found these pics on old disc of a 58 rag from craiglist years ago guy said come out make an offer said he had 13k into it but wanted to sell it went looked at it he told me wouldnt take less than 9k for it gunna have to run out and see if its still rotting away out there
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS FIXABLE :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

fix them all


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 11 2010, 08:48 PM~19304520
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 11 2010, 10:26 PM~19304758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats hard


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 11 2010, 10:26 PM~19304758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 11 2010, 09:26 PM~19304758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 11 2010, 10:26 PM~19304758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
SPEACHLESS!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Anybody got a pic of a 58 power seat? I woould like to see the rack and the electrical. Thanks


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Dec 12 2010, 12:39 PM~19308068
> *Anybody got a pic of a 58 power seat? I woould like to see the rack and the electrical. Thanks
> *


Sin sixty posted some up awhile back hopefully he still has them


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63+Dec 11 2010, 10:26 PM~19304758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I NEED SPOTLIGHT INFO.
IF YOU ONLY HAVE THE 2) INSIDE/OUTSIDE BRACKETS, WHAT SPOTLIGHT DO I LOOK FOR? UNITY?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Im gunna sell my freshly rechromed trailmaster spotlights new bulbs wiring switchs with correct 58 impala brakets $3500 firm if anyone is seriously interesed let me know ill get you some pics


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 12 2010, 01:26 AM~19304758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :0  :0


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

have you all seen this in craigslist










http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/ctd/2105258933.html


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Dec 12 2010, 05:53 PM~19309365
> *have you all seen this in craigslist
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD PRICE FOR A 58 RAG


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 12 2010, 12:41 PM~19308086
> *Sin sixty posted some up awhile back hopefully he still has them
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 12 2010, 05:51 PM~19310203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Right click and save LOL


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 12 2010, 06:16 PM~19310370
> *Right click and save LOL
> *


YOU MEAN TO TELL ME YOU DID DIDN'T THE 1ST TIME HE POSTED THEM? :nosad: :nosad: 




:biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 12 2010, 06:21 PM~19310429
> *YOU MEAN TO TELL ME YOU DID DIDN'T THE 1ST TIME HE POSTED THEM?  :nosad:  :nosad:
> :biggrin:
> *


Yes but my dumb ass forgot to save them the first time LOL but dont worry i NEVA EVA forget to rick click and save the pics when you post up the wifey


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 12 2010, 06:51 PM~19310203
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! but what does it look like all put together?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Dec 12 2010, 07:42 PM~19311187
> *Nice! but what does it look like all put together?
> *


just like that , but put together

































































J/K i dont have a pic but I think i have the directions let me look.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Put the 13's bac on the 58 today and bam...


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 12 2010, 10:20 PM~19312180
> *Put the 13's bac on the 58 today and bam...
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Dec 12 2010, 09:27 PM~19312265
> *congratulations homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thx bro. Man it was a nice day out today. Sunny and 74.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 12 2010, 05:17 PM~19309511
> *GOOD PRICE FOR A 58 RAG
> *


 :loco: :scrutinize:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 12 2010, 03:38 PM~19308917
> *Im gunna sell my freshly rechromed trailmaster spotlights new bulbs wiring switchs with correct 58 impala brakets $3500 firm if anyone is seriously interesed let me know ill get you some pics
> *


I knew there was something behind that PM :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 12 2010, 07:21 PM~19310429
> *YOU MEAN TO TELL ME YOU DID DIDN'T THE 1ST TIME HE POSTED THEM?  :nosad:  :nosad:
> :biggrin:
> *


Sup Perro!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 12 2010, 10:20 PM~19312180
> *Put the 13's bac on the 58 today and bam...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 12 2010, 10:20 PM~19312180
> *Put the 13's bac on the 58 today and bam...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 12 2010, 09:41 PM~19312415
> *I knew there was something behind that PM :0
> *


LOL i wasnt gunna sell them till you said you sold yours then i was like fuck it why not try if they sell coo if not coo LOL


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 12 2010, 08:16 PM~19310370
> *Right click and save LOL
> *


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 12 2010, 11:20 PM~19312180
> *Put the 13's bac on the 58 today and bam...
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 12 2010, 11:40 PM~19312408
> *:loco:  :scrutinize:
> *


are there any cheaper ones for sale?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 12 2010, 10:52 PM~19312520
> *are there any cheaper ones for sale?
> *


RAGversions? I dont know ???? Good deal if thats what you want... :dunno: You gonna buy it?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 12 2010, 10:20 PM~19312180
> *Put the 13's bac on the 58 today and bam...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 9 2010, 10:35 PM~19289370
> *YOU READY TO TAKE ANOTHER CRUISE?
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THE BLUE... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Whats the price now a days for a full compete ready to install 58 power seat ??? looking for one . :dunno:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Dec 13 2010, 12:11 AM~19313107
> *Whats the price now a days for a full compete  ready to install 58 power seat ??? looking for one .  :dunno:
> *


Like my homie Petesta said.... amarrate un huevo :cheesy: thats gonna b pricey!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 13 2010, 12:02 AM~19312614
> *RAGversions? I dont know ????  Good deal if thats what you want...  :dunno: You gonna buy it?
> *


how many rag conversions are running around?

if it`s now a dry car, and it`s done right, you think 15k is too much?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 13 2010, 12:42 AM~19313237
> *how many rag conversions  are running around?
> 
> if it`s now a dry car, and it`s done right, you think 15k is too much?
> *


If done right, and dry and complete I dont think is too much. but............
This car is in LA, the lowrider and classic car hub of the world. Car has been advertised for a while, so for 15K I highly doubt that its a dry car OR done right. By the time you find the back seat, back seat trim, all convertible trim, front seat/trim, all the Impala quarter trims, gas door, possibly fix a rusty header, maybe missing quarter windows, a correct '58 348, is that a real convertible trunk? or a 4dr chopped and HT split. , Dont you think _THEN_ is too much?
This isnt any other year Impala, its a 58. You know how much more rare and stupid expensive parts like that are. Rag 61 back seat $500, 58 rag seat $3000. People dont realize this before jumping into this 58 shit and there are plenty of examples of that. Do I think is too much, _My way_ of thinking is this; spend the extra 5g-10gs and find something else. I just wouldnt buy it. Do I think $5K is too much for a Rag Regal even if its done right? It really isnt about if I think is right, is just not an option for me.  
Now, are you going to buy it? :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 13 2010, 12:31 PM~19315126
> *If done right, and dry and complete I dont think is too much. but............
> This car is in LA, the lowrider and classic car hub of the world.  Car has been advertised for a while, so for 15K I highly doubt that its a dry car OR done right.  By the time you find the back seat, back seat trim, all convertible trim, front seat/trim, all the Impala quarter trims, gas door, possibly fix a rusty header, maybe missing quarter windows, a correct '58 348, is that a real convertible trunk? or a 4dr chopped and HT split.  ,  Dont you think THEN is too much?
> This isnt any other year Impala, its a 58.  You know how much more rare and stupid expensive parts like that are.  Rag 61 back seat $500, 58 rag seat $3000.  People dont realize this before jumping into this 58 shit and there are plenty of examples of that.  Do I think is too much, My way of thinking is this; spend the extra 5g-10gs and find something else.  I just wouldnt buy it.  Do I think $5K is too much for a Rag Regal even if its done right? It really isnt about if I think is right, is just not an option for me.
> ...


i didn`t read it was missing all the trim, and made out of a 4 door. 
like i said IF IT WAS BUILT RIGHT 15K IS A GOOD DEAL, but if it`s been for sale for months, it could have issues.
as far as me buying it? it`s getting close to xmas time, i won`t turn it down if you get it for me.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 13 2010, 11:39 AM~19315152
> *i didn`t read it was missing all the trim, and made out of a 4 door.
> like i said IF IT WAS BUILT RIGHT 15K IS A GOOD DEAL, but if it`s been for sale for months, it could have issues.
> as far as me buying it? it`s getting close to xmas time, i won`t turn it down if you get it for me.
> *


Maaaaaaan, Im always gettin into it w you over silly stuff... I give up, you win. Send me your addy so I can have it shipped! Merry Xmas :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 13 2010, 01:17 PM~19315373
> *Maaaaaaan, Im always gettin into it w you over silly stuff... I give up, you win.  Send me your addy so I can have it shipped! Merry Xmas :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:
it`s all in good fun :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 13 2010, 12:17 PM~19315373
> *Maaaaaaan, Im always gettin into it w you over silly stuff... I give up, you win.  Send me your addy so I can have it shipped! Merry Xmas :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Sup Ryan  Hows Vegas :wave:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

not a 58 but going in one very soon!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 13 2010, 05:56 PM~19317920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 13 2010, 06:57 PM~19317924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN,
JOHNNY, I THOUGHT I WAS GETTING THAT FOR XMAS TOO.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 13 2010, 12:31 PM~19315126
> *If done right, and dry and complete I dont think is too much. but............
> This car is in LA, the lowrider and classic car hub of the world.  Car has been advertised for a while, so for 15K I highly doubt that its a dry car OR done right.  By the time you find the back seat, back seat trim, all convertible trim, front seat/trim, all the Impala quarter trims, gas door, possibly fix a rusty header, maybe missing quarter windows, a correct '58 348, is that a real convertible trunk? or a 4dr chopped and HT split.  ,  Dont you think THEN is too much?
> This isnt any other year Impala, its a 58.  You know how much more rare and stupid expensive parts like that are.  Rag 61 back seat $500, 58 rag seat $3000.  People dont realize this before jumping into this 58 shit and there are plenty of examples of that.  Do I think is too much, My way of thinking is this; spend the extra 5g-10gs and find something else.  I just wouldnt buy it.  Do I think $5K is too much for a Rag Regal even if its done right? It really isnt about if I think is right, is just not an option for me.
> ...


see it doesn't say all that in the description they had me with the pics  looked to good to be true


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 13 2010, 05:58 PM~19317934
> *MAN,
> JOHNNY, I THOUGHT I WAS GETTING THAT FOR XMAS TOO.
> *


sup perry,i'll see what santa can do!!! :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 13 2010, 09:10 PM~19318030
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HO-LY FUCK. :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 13 2010, 05:57 PM~19317924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAmmnnn YOU Killing it... VERY NICE :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 12 2010, 06:31 PM~19310516
> *Yes but my dumb ass forgot to save them the first time LOL but dont worry i NEVA EVA forget to rick click and save the pics when you post up the wifey
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCKIN TONY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Dec 12 2010, 03:53 PM~19309365
> *have you all seen this in craigslist
> 
> 
> ...


MAN THAT BITCH HAS BEEN FOR SALE FOREVER AND LIKE MY HOMIE HESS SAID, IF IT WAS SUCH A GREAT DEAL AND IT BEING IN L.A, THAT BITCH WOULD HAVE BEEN GONZO A LOOOOOOONG TIME AGO, I'M SURE IT BELONGS TO ISHMAN TOO.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 12 2010, 09:20 PM~19312180
> *Put the 13's bac on the 58 today and bam...
> 
> 
> ...


I HATE YOU MIKEY!!! :angry: :angry: 








VERY VERY NICE MAN.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 12 2010, 09:42 PM~19312423
> *Sup Perro!!
> *


WELL WELL, IF IT ISN'T THE 58 CONV. GURU, WHAT'S UP BIG DOG?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 12 2010, 10:10 PM~19312701
> *LOVE THE BLUE... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CASHMERE BLUE, ITS A BEAUTIFUL COLOR, IT'S MY FAVORITE COLOR.  

THANK YOU SIR.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Dec 12 2010, 11:11 PM~19313107
> *Whats the price now a days for a full compete  ready to install 58 power seat ??? looking for one .  :dunno:
> *


DON'T WORRY ABOUT THE PRICE BRO, WORRY ABOUT FINDING ONE AND WHEN YOU DO, LIKE HESS SAID "AMARATE UN HUEVO AND PAY THE ASKING PRICE"


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 12 2010, 11:18 PM~19313136
> *Like my homie Petesta said.... amarrate un huevo  :cheesy: thats gonna b pricey!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 13 2010, 08:37 PM~19319374
> *CASHMERE BLUE, ITS A BEAUTIFUL COLOR, IT'S MY FAVORITE COLOR.
> 
> THANK YOU SIR.
> *


 :wave: WHATS UP GATES!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 12 2010, 11:42 PM~19313237
> *how many rag conversions  are running around?
> 
> if it`s now a dry car, and it`s done right, you think 15k is too much?
> *


? #1) ALLOT, MORE THAN PEOPLE THINK.... 

? #2) NOT A BAD PRICE AT ALL IF COMPLETE....


----------



## 1953 chevy (Jun 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 13 2010, 06:57 PM~19317924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! :wow:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 13 2010, 10:31 AM~19315126
> *If done right, and dry and complete I dont think is too much. but............
> This car is in LA, the lowrider and classic car hub of the world.  Car has been advertised for a while, so for 15K I highly doubt that its a dry car OR done right.  By the time you find the back seat, back seat trim, all convertible trim, front seat/trim, all the Impala quarter trims, gas door, possibly fix a rusty header, maybe missing quarter windows, a correct '58 348, is that a real convertible trunk? or a 4dr chopped and HT split.  ,  Dont you think THEN is too much?
> This isnt any other year Impala, its a 58.  You know how much more rare and stupid expensive parts like that are.  Rag 61 back seat $500, 58 rag seat $3000.  People dont realize this before jumping into this 58 shit and there are plenty of examples of that.  Do I think is too much, My way of thinking is this; spend the extra 5g-10gs and find something else.  I just wouldnt buy it.  Do I think $5K is too much for a Rag Regal even if its done right? It really isnt about if I think is right, is just not an option for me.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 13 2010, 01:10 PM~19316170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: MY FUTURE 58 H/T....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61+Dec 13 2010, 04:56 PM~19317920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :uh: :uh: HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!!! :uh: :uh: :wow: :wow:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 13 2010, 04:58 PM~19317936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :wow: :uh: :wow: :uh: :wow: :uh: :wow: :uh: :wow: :uh: :wow:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 13 2010, 06:10 PM~19318030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 13 2010, 11:31 AM~19315126
> *If done right, and dry and complete I dont think is too much. but............
> This car is in LA, the lowrider and classic car hub of the world.  Car has been advertised for a while, so for 15K I highly doubt that its a dry car OR done right.  By the time you find the back seat, back seat trim, all convertible trim, front seat/trim, all the Impala quarter trims, gas door, possibly fix a rusty header, maybe missing quarter windows, a correct '58 348, is that a real convertible trunk? or a 4dr chopped and HT split.  ,  Dont you think THEN is too much?
> This isnt any other year Impala, its a 58.  You know how much more rare and stupid expensive parts like that are.  Rag 61 back seat $500, 58 rag seat $3000.  People dont realize this before jumping into this 58 shit and there are plenty of examples of that.  Do I think is too much, My way of thinking is this; spend the extra 5g-10gs and find something else.  I just wouldnt buy it.  Do I think $5K is too much for a Rag Regal even if its done right? It really isnt about if I think is right, is just not an option for me.
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 13 2010, 04:56 PM~19317920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 13 2010, 08:49 PM~19319534
> *:uh:  :wow:  :uh:  :wow:  :uh:  :wow:  :uh:  :wow:  :uh:  :wow:  :uh:  :wow:
> *


Damn, kick back :uh:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 12 2010, 10:12 PM~19312122
> *just like that , but put together
> J/K i dont have a pic but I think i have the directions let me look.
> *



Damn!!!! ok!!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 13 2010, 06:56 PM~19317920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful setup :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61+Dec 13 2010, 05:56 PM~19317920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 13 2010, 05:56 PM~19317920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 13 2010, 10:04 PM~19320980
> *
> 
> 
> ...











NICE COLOR COMBO!!


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 13 2010, 08:46 PM~19319493
> *:wow:  :wow:  MY FUTURE 58 H/T....
> *


SIMON IM JUST THE TEMPORARY DRIVER
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr.mayhem (Jul 15, 2010)

:0


> [/quoNte]
> :0 :0. nice :0. :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> not a 58 but going in one very soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 13 2010, 08:48 PM~19319518
> *:wow:  :wow:  :uh:  :uh: HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!!! :uh:  :uh:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


thanks pete, and everyone else for the compliments,im ready to lift this 8.
and ready to wash my back tires..lol... :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 13 2010, 07:12 PM~19318567
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAmmnnn YOU Killing it... VERY NICE :0
> *


thanks sam...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 13 2010, 11:04 PM~19320980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the 13s on it mike..


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 13 2010, 08:46 PM~19320196
> *Damn, kick back :uh:
> *


 :uh: FIFTY*H8TER* :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 13 2010, 10:04 PM~19320980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Dec 13 2010, 11:46 PM~19321555
> *SIMON IM JUST THE TEMPORARY DRIVER
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


I SEE WE'RE ON THE SAME PAGE NOW....  :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 14 2010, 05:47 PM~19327313
> *thanks pete, and everyone else for the compliments,im ready to lift this 8.
> and ready to wash my back tires..lol... :biggrin:
> *


I FEEL SOOO INSECURE WHEN I COME IN THIS TOPIC AND SEE YOUR CAR MAN.... I'M GONNA BUY A 69 RAG, FUCK IT!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 13 2010, 11:04 PM~19320980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 14 2010, 07:13 PM~19327623
> *:uh: FIFTYH8TER :uh:
> *


Simon Limon :biggrin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 13 2010, 06:58 PM~19317936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol, DAMN! This is why I don't like coming in this thread. Very very nice :wow:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 14 2010, 07:18 PM~19327687
> *I FEEL SOOO INSECURE WHEN I COME IN THIS TOPIC AND SEE YOUR CAR MAN.... I'M GONNA BUY A 69 RAG, FUCK IT!!!
> *


sounds good ... sell me your rag then :biggrin: 
no need to think that was bro... your rag is sweet...its a 58 maannn!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Dec 14 2010, 07:37 PM~19327927
> *lol, DAMN! This is why I don't like coming in this thread. Very very nice :wow:
> *


alright how many rags u own??? oh yeah and a hardtop...sell me that last rag u bought..i want me an OG..... :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW+Dec 13 2010, 11:44 PM~19321543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx homie


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 14 2010, 08:04 PM~19328214
> *alright how many rags u own??? oh yeah and a hardtop...sell me that last rag u bought..i want me an OG..... :biggrin:
> *


I may be able to help you with that


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 14 2010, 07:18 PM~19327687
> *I FEEL SOOO INSECURE WHEN I COME IN THIS TOPIC AND SEE YOUR CAR MAN.... I'M GONNA BUY A 69 RAG, FUCK IT!!!
> *


Yeah wateva.... EMPTY your PM mailbox


----------



## oicho58 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello, pete  

Come to Japan♪


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 14 2010, 07:02 PM~19328197
> *sounds good ... sell me your rag then :biggrin:
> no need to think that was bro... your rag is sweet...its a 58 maannn!!!
> *


Man you don't want my 58 Bro, youde probably tear it down and redo it, cuz its not a up to your standards. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 14 2010, 08:54 PM~19329265
> *Yeah wateva.... EMPTY your PM mailbox
> *


Pm box cleared Bro, Mi Mal.... :wow:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oicho58_@Dec 15 2010, 03:06 AM~19331205
> *Hello, pete
> 
> Come to Japan♪
> ...


:0 :0 Oiocho thanks for posting your 58, you need to stard posting often Bro.... and yeah man I'm gonna have to head out to Japan one day my friend, you guys have some badass cars for sure.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 13 2010, 05:58 PM~19317936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE DEFINITION OF TAKING IT TO THE "NEXT LEVEL"!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oicho58_@Dec 15 2010, 04:06 AM~19331205
> *Hello, pete
> 
> Come to Japan♪
> ...


Very Nice!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 15 2010, 08:00 AM~19331863
> *THATS THE DEFINITION OF TAKING IT TO THE "NEXT LEVEL"!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


YES SIRRR


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:happysad:


> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 14 2010, 08:53 PM~19329252
> *I may be able to help you with that
> *


You know Hess, I hated you when you had (2) 58 Rags, them you sold (1) and we became good friends, but now that you (2) 58 rags again, the H8ter in me is coming out again...... 



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> > not a 58 but going in one very soon!
> >
> >
> > > > > :0 :wow: THATS THE WAY 2 DO IT PESCOS LOOKS GOOD :wow: :0
> > ...


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 14 2010, 09:04 PM~19328214
> *alright how many rags u own??? oh yeah and a hardtop...sell me that last rag u bought..i want me an OG..... :biggrin:
> *


Trade ya the back 6 feet of yours and you got a deal :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 15 2010, 12:24 PM~19334199
> *:happysad:
> You know Hess, I hated you when you had (2) 58 Rags, them you sold (1) and we became good friends, but now that you (2) 58 rags again, the H8ter in me is coming out again......
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT THE you know the drill PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Dec 15 2010, 04:43 PM~19335917
> *Trade ya the back 6 feet of yours and you got a deal :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 13 2010, 06:58 PM~19317936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass bro cant wait to see it in the 58


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Page 3? :nono:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 13 2010, 05:56 PM~19317920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Traditional of the Year? :worship:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oicho58_@Dec 15 2010, 04:06 AM~19331205
> *Hello, pete
> 
> Come to Japan♪
> ...


Very Very Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Dec 15 2010, 01:24 PM~19334199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 13 2010, 11:04 PM~19320980
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Dec 15 2010, 10:04 PM~19338354
> *:0 Traditional of the Year? :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 15 2010, 07:30 AM~19331718
> *:0  :0 Oiocho thanks for posting your 58, you need to stard posting often Bro.... and yeah man I'm gonna have to head out to Japan one day my friend, you guys have some badass cars for sure.
> *



yes the do pete lets go... well go see ebato at bowtieconnection japan....he has some nice 57, 58 , 59 ,,,/..


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 13 2010, 05:58 PM~19317936
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dammm did david engrave aall of this too??? ..badass... where ur mural on ur 58 at ?? that badass too... and dont forget u said i can ride shotgun in vegas!!! lol..


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> > not a 58 but going in one very soon!
> >
> >
> > > > > :0 :wow: THATS THE WAY 2 DO IT PESCOS LOOKS GOOD :wow: :0
> > ...


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 13 2010, 11:04 PM~19320980
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MONEY MIKE DONE DID IT NOW !!!!!!  :biggrin: .


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 15 2010, 08:31 PM~19338660
> *BWAHAHAHHAHAHAAA you a fool and a FIFTYH8ER to the max :biggrin: Thanks for the help brother, you made a tough deci$ion easy.
> 
> *


YOU KNOW I GOT YOU HOMIE......


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 16 2010, 12:33 AM~19340942
> *yes the do pete lets go... well go see ebato at bowtieconnection japan....he has some nice 57, 58 , 59 ,,,/..
> 
> *


WHAT'S UP BIG HUEY? SHIT MAN I'M DOWN TO ROLL OUT THERE BRO, LETS DO IT.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 16 2010, 01:35 AM~19340946
> *dammm  did david engrave aall of this too??? ..badass... where ur mural on ur 58 at ?? that badass too... and dont forget u said i can ride shotgun in vegas!!! lol..
> 
> 
> *


yes sir huey he did it all..shotgun is all yours buddy!!!whats this about japan????im in bro i would love to go over there!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 16 2010, 07:06 PM~19347493
> *yes sir huey he did it all..shotgun is all yours buddy!!!whats this about japan????im in bro i would love to go over there!
> *


NAW YOU CAN'T GO JOHNNY, THIS A POOR MANS TRIP, UNLESS I GET TO SIT IN THE BACKSEAT OF "8 CENTS" IN VEGAS NEXT YR, HAHA..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 16 2010, 08:16 PM~19347575
> *NAW YOU CAN'T GO JOHNNY, THIS A POOR MANS TRIP, UNLESS I GET TO SIT IN THE BACKSEAT OF "8 CENTS" IN VEGAS NEXT YR, HAHA.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u got it homie,im running out of room... :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 16 2010, 07:42 PM~19347792
> *u got it homie,im running out of room... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: MAN I WOULDN'T KNOW HOW TO ACT IN THAT 58...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

For those that believe Jesus was a Lowrider....my new t-shirt design. 

$10 for reg & $15 for big bone :biggrin: http://www.xavierthexman.com/


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61+Dec 16 2010, 10:06 PM~19347493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


with all these west coast homies ridin in 8cents in vegas , i guess that leaves all the EAST cost homies to sweep the street in front of it so it dont gets its feet dirty , we all know vegas is a dirty place and them white wall need to stay white :biggrin: :biggrin: 





im kidding


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 17 2010, 10:36 AM~19351970
> *For those that believe Jesus was a Lowrider....my new t-shirt design.
> 
> $10 for reg & $15 for big bone  :biggrin:  http://www.xavierthexman.com/
> ...


 :wow: thats koool :biggrin: a xxl is $15 shipped?


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 16 2010, 09:17 PM~19348155
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: MAN I WOULDN'T KNOW HOW TO ACT IN THAT 58...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


or a 61.. :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 17 2010, 04:30 PM~19354799
> *with all these west coast homies ridin in 8cents in vegas , i guess that leaves all the EAST cost homies to sweep the street in front of it so it dont gets its feet dirty , we all know vegas is a dirty place and them white wall need to stay white  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> im kidding
> *


thats funny david... :biggrin: whats been up?i need to come up to your place and check you out one weekend....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Got me a new key holder


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 17 2010, 08:31 PM~19357361
> *Got me a new key holder
> 
> 
> ...



that's bad


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 17 2010, 09:32 PM~19357892
> *that's bad
> *


http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=485351


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 17 2010, 09:40 PM~19357955
> *http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=485351
> *


thx


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Who got some 58 ac parts for sale? I need a condenser, dryer and compressor. Pm if you can help out.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Dec 17 2010, 07:22 PM~19356790
> *or a 61.. :biggrin:
> *


OR ANY LIFESTYLE CAR..... :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61+Dec 16 2010, 08:06 PM~19347493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 16 2010, 08:42 PM~19347792
> *u got it homie,im running out of room... :biggrin:
> *



lmaoooo... its a good trip in japan i havent been out there since i went back in 96,97,,, i wanna go back again sometime soon....

dammm pete why u gonna make me sit up agaisnt the dash now if ur gonna sit in the back unless u wanna go sking... :naughty: . ..lol....


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 18 2010, 12:01 AM~19358479
> *OR ANY LIFESTYLE CAR..... :biggrin:
> *



or when i took u and davy for ride in a SOUTH SIDE CAR.... :naughty:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> > :0  :0
> 
> 
> :wow: DAMN! THIS ONE LOOKS LIKE MINE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 17 2010, 09:31 PM~19357361
> *Got me a new key holder
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 18 2010, 12:41 AM~19358843
> *lmaoooo... its a good trip in japan i havent been out there since i went back in 96,97,,, i wanna go back again sometime soon....
> 
> dammm pete why u gonna make me sit up agaisnt the dash now if ur gonna sit in the back unless u wanna go sking... :naughty: . ..lol....
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ALRIGHT ALRIGHT, I WON'T SIT IN THE BACK AND I REFUSE TO GO "SKIING", I'M JUST GONNA HAVE TO DRIVE MY BUCKET INDOORS..... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 18 2010, 12:42 AM~19358852
> *or when i took u and davy for  ride in a SOUTH SIDE CAR....  :naughty:
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: DAMN THE CORONA CREAM 62 RAG!!! I'M JUST A SMALL TOWN PAISA, WE DON'T SEE CARS LIKE THAT IN MY VILLAGE, I PEE'D ON MY SELF THAT DAY..... :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 18 2010, 09:05 AM~19360166
> *
> *


WELL WELL WELL, LOOK WHO IT IS? MR 58 RAG X2..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Dec 18 2010, 05:41 AM~19359242
> *:wow: DAMN! THIS ONE LOOKS LIKE MINE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thats a bad ass ride


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

just came up on this belair. I need the under hood parts to finish it off.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 18 2010, 10:58 AM~19360465
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ALRIGHT ALRIGHT, I WON'T SIT IN THE BACK AND I REFUSE TO GO "SKIING", I'M JUST GONNA HAVE TO DRIVE MY BUCKET INDOORS.....  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 18 2010, 11:00 AM~19360485
> *:wow:  :wow: DAMN THE CORONA CREAM 62 RAG!!! I'M JUST A SMALL TOWN PAISA, WE DON'T SEE CARS LIKE THAT IN MY VILLAGE, I PEE'D ON MY SELF THAT DAY.....  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


i know pete where im from i would trip if i seen nice cars like that...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Dec 17 2010, 11:42 PM~19358389
> *Who got some 58 ac parts for sale? I need a condenser, dryer and compressor. Pm if you can help out.
> *


one close to me ive been trying to buy,its a belair with a/c 283 car


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

my little boy josh keeps asking is it ready to jump yet? i told him almost lol....


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

cut the springs on the rear so she'll lay a little harder....


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 18 2010, 06:50 PM~19363364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Dec 18 2010, 06:22 PM~19362717
> *just came up on this belair. I need the under hood parts to finish it off.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SCORE!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 18 2010, 07:22 PM~19363623
> *NICE SCORE!
> *


REEEEAAAAL NICE!!!


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 18 2010, 06:50 PM~19363364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its over!!! you did it again Johny :worship: thats one bad mofo


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 18 2010, 05:50 PM~19363364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap that is a badassmotherfuckingsickfiftyeightdrop you have homie.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 18 2010, 05:50 PM~19363364
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MOTHER FUCKIN SHIT!!!


MODS CAN YOU PLEASE BAN THIS GUY? HE'S MAKING US LOOK BAD IN HERE, THANK YOU. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61+Dec 18 2010, 05:50 PM~19363364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

daaaaam looks sick  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *sunsetstrip67*

:0 :0 LOOKS WHO'S CREEPING IN HERE, WHAT'S UP GEORGE?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 18 2010, 06:50 PM~19363364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 18 2010, 10:58 AM~19360465
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ALRIGHT ALRIGHT, I WON'T SIT IN THE BACK AND I REFUSE TO GO "SKIING", I'M JUST GONNA HAVE TO DRIVE MY BUCKET INDOORS.....  :0  :biggrin:
> *



ok ok u can sit in the back !! ...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 18 2010, 11:00 AM~19360485
> *:wow:  :wow: DAMN THE CORONA CREAM 62 RAG!!! I'M JUST A SMALL TOWN PAISA, WE DON'T SEE CARS LIKE THAT IN MY VILLAGE, I PEE'D ON MY SELF THAT DAY.....  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *



it was a quick cruise ..but man i was in pain still... from the surgery..


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 18 2010, 06:50 PM~19363364
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damm looks badass.. and i wish i had a garage like yours...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 18 2010, 07:50 PM~19363364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 19 2010, 12:19 AM~19365786
> *ok ok u can sit in the back !! ...
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 19 2010, 12:21 AM~19365790
> *it was a quick cruise ..but man i was in pain still... from the surgery..
> 
> 
> *


YEAH, BUT IT WAS COOL AS FUCK MAN, THAT DEUCE WAS SOOOO DAMN SICK.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 18 2010, 06:53 PM~19363392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> my little boy josh keeps asking is it ready to jump yet? i told him almost lol....
> 
> 
> :0 :wow: :0


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> > my little boy josh keeps asking is it ready to jump yet? i told him almost lol....
> > :0 :wow: :0
> 
> 
> you out did yourself on this one!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 18 2010, 06:50 PM~19363364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAMMMNNNN AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!! Very nice Johnny, Im sure you're getting tired of hearing it but DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMNN thats one bad mofo

TTT for 58 Builders and 58 cents


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 18 2010, 06:50 PM~19363364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Been Waitting to see theses picture Looks Outstanding Once Again....You Know How To Build Cars Man :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 19 2010, 12:13 AM~19365511
> *MOTHER FUCKIN SHIT!!!
> MODS CAN YOU PLEASE BAN THIS GUY? HE'S MAKING US LOOK BAD IN HERE, THANK YOU. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ALL RIGHT PETE BE NICE NOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 19 2010, 12:53 PM~19367804
> *DAAAAMMMNNNN AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!! Very nice Johnny, Im sure you're getting tired of hearing it but DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMNN thats one bad mofo
> 
> TTT for 58 Builders and 58 cents
> *


THANKS SAM...TO ALL THE 58 GUYS WE CANT HELP 58 IS THE BEST YEAR!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 19 2010, 12:20 PM~19367647
> *you out did yourself on this one!
> *


THANKS PERRY FUNNY THING IS THE WHOLE TIME BUILDING THIS SET UP I WAS WORRIED THAT I COULDNT TOP MY CLOUD9 SET UP...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 18 2010, 10:22 PM~19364898
> *holy crap that is a badassmotherfuckingsickfiftyeightdrop you have homie.
> *


THANKS MIKE AND THATTS A BAD 58 RAG YOU HAVE AND 63 AND 60..U THA MAN BRO!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Dec 18 2010, 09:44 PM~19364662
> *its over!!! you did it again Johny :worship: thats one bad mofo
> *


THANKS JOSE! WHATS NEW HOMIE???


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 19 2010, 05:53 PM~19370154
> *ALL RIGHT PETE BE NICE NOW!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I'M ONLY JOKING BRO, YOU'RE THE REASON I COME INTO THIS TOPIC, I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT TO SAY ABOUT YOUR EIGHT MAN, I'M TRULY AT A LOSS OF WORDS.   


OUTSTANDING JOB BRO.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 19 2010, 07:13 PM~19370353
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I'M ONLY JOKING BRO, YOU'RE THE REASON I COME INTO THIS TOPIC, I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT TO SAY ABOUT YOUR EIGHT MAN, I'M TRULY AT A LOSS OF WORDS.
> OUTSTANDING JOB BRO.
> *


bro this topic is for all the 58 guys,i get so much motivation just checking this topic out each day! :cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 18 2010, 06:50 PM~19363364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 18 2010, 01:42 AM~19358852
> *or when i took u and davy for  ride in a SOUTH SIDE CAR....  :naughty:
> 
> 
> *



When we gonna hit VEGAS again.... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Dec 19 2010, 08:48 PM~19370698
> *When we gonna hit VEGAS again.... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 19 2010, 12:20 PM~19367647
> *you out did yourself on this one!
> *


 :thumbsup: FUCKING BAD ASS 58 HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 18 2010, 06:50 PM~19363364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS 58!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete+Dec 19 2010, 06:48 PM~19370698-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete+Dec 19 2010, 07:48 PM~19370698-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mn we dont need for vegas to kick it ... we can party anytime...!! right pete!!

:naughty:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 19 2010, 09:32 PM~19371135
> *AHHHHH SHIT, WHAT'S UP MY BROTHER? HELL YEAH MAN, CAN'T WAIT FOR OCT AGAIN. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

looking for convertible parts< any leads lmk???


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 18 2010, 06:50 PM~19363364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Homie that's the best 58 rag I've seen and the trunk is the shit 58 lifted is the only way to ride a 58 imo


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 18 2010, 05:50 PM~19363364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ESTA CHINGON!!!
:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Dec 20 2010, 12:27 AM~19373054
> *Homie that's the best 58 rag I've seen and the trunk is the shit 58 lifted is the only way to ride a 58 imo
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Dec 20 2010, 12:27 AM~19373054
> *Homie that's the best 58 rag I've seen and the trunk is the shit 58 lifted is the only way to ride a 58 imo
> *


thanks bro


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 20 2010, 06:40 PM~19378633
> *thanks bro
> *


any pics of it laid out?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 18 2010, 05:50 PM~19363364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P. Perfect Score... this is now the baddest 58 out there now


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 20 2010, 09:05 PM~19380045
> *R.I.P. Perfect Score...  this is now the baddest 58 out there now
> 
> 
> ...











*FIXED!  *


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Dec 20 2010, 09:05 PM~19380045-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 18 2010, 05:50 PM~19363364
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

HERE R A FEW PIC FROM MY COMPAS 58 THAT JUST CAME OUT IN THIS MONTHS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE...... INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO.....


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Dec 20 2010, 08:12 PM~19380127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Just wondering how the guys with the 58 coupes go about mounting a plaque in the back window due to the stainless trim between the parcel shelf and back seat. Any pointers appreciated.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Dec 21 2010, 06:53 AM~19383224
> *Just wondering how the guys with the 58 coupes go about mounting a plaque in the back window due to the stainless trim between the parcel shelf and back seat. Any pointers appreciated.
> *


hang it from the roof...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 20 2010, 09:05 PM~19380045
> *R.I.P. Perfect Score...  this is now the baddest 58 out there now
> 
> 
> ...


thanks mike! your right R.I.P. perfect score.....i was always glad we were in different classes....perfect score was one bad ride!!!


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Dec 20 2010, 10:32 PM~19381197
> *HERE R A FEW PIC FROM MY COMPAS 58 THAT JUST CAME OUT IN THIS MONTHS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE...... INDIVIDUALS C.C.  SAN DIEGO.....
> 
> 
> ...


uffin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> > my little boy josh keeps asking is it ready to jump yet? i told him almost lol....
> > :0 :wow: :0
> >
> >
> > :wow: :wow: :0 :0


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 22 2010, 03:42 AM~19384534
> *hang it from the roof...
> *


Was thinking that but plaque has mounting legs.........Anyone ever made up a bracket to go around the trim?


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@Dec 22 2010, 07:36 AM~19386166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

who has a good 58 hood they wanna sell?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Who got an extra cont kit they wanna part with for good deal :biggrin: LOL


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 23 2010, 12:44 AM~19400788
> *Who got an extra cont kit they wanna part with for good deal  :biggrin:  LOL
> *


Just saw one on craigslist-Orange County, $3,000


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Dec 23 2010, 12:58 AM~19401120
> *Just saw one on craigslist-Orange County, $3,000*


Im to cheap to consider that a GOOD DEAL LOL


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Dec 23 2010, 02:58 AM~19401120
> *Just saw one on craigslist-Orange County, $3,000
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
i`m going to be looking for one, but not now......


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 19 2010, 07:00 PM~19370223
> *THANKS PERRY FUNNY THING IS THE WHOLE TIME BUILDING THIS SET UP I WAS WORRIED THAT I COULDNT TOP MY CLOUD9 SET UP...
> *


I say Mission accomplished! on the whole car!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 23 2010, 03:17 PM~19404321
> *I say Mission accomplished! on the whole car!!
> 
> 
> ...


YOU JUST RAISED THE BAR, JOHNNY WITH THIS FIFT8
:biggrin: 
I THINK THIS IS ONE FOR THE BOOKS RIGHT HERE.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHO GOT LUCKY THE OTHER MORNING?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-Chevro...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 23 2010, 10:04 PM~19408042
> *WHO GOT LUCKY THE OTHER MORNING?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-Chevro...sQ5fAccessories
> *


FUCK!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 24 2010, 12:31 AM~19408355
> *FUCK!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


MAYBE A BLUE SET WILL TURN OUT AT POMONA SWAPMEET.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 23 2010, 11:04 PM~19408042
> *WHO GOT LUCKY THE OTHER MORNING?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-Chevro...sQ5fAccessories
> *


I just got a Stomach ache....


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 23 2010, 11:04 PM~19408042
> *WHO GOT LUCKY THE OTHER MORNING?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-Chevro...sQ5fAccessories
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Dec 21 2010, 10:16 PM~19390110
> *who has a good 58 hood they wanna sell?
> *


i got one


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Dec 23 2010, 11:28 PM~19408801
> *i got one
> *


I HAVE (2).... :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 23 2010, 10:04 PM~19408042
> *WHO GOT LUCKY THE OTHER MORNING?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-Chevro...sQ5fAccessories
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 
what a lucky man!!
 
or lady !!
:biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 20 2006, 03:26 PM~6410116
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Does anyone have ANY information on the name of this color?


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 815moto+Dec 22 2010, 01:16 AM~19390110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK guys pm me a price shipped to 27704. I need one that has less rust then mine and trust me mine has a lot of rust.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 24 2010, 12:46 AM~19408914
> *I HAVE (2).... :biggrin:
> *


pinchi presumido :twak:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 22 2010, 07:27 PM~19397359
> *ttt
> *


Plans for Tampa again?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 18 2010, 05:50 PM~19363364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: uffin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 24 2010, 04:55 AM~19409620
> *Does anyone have ANY information on the name of this color?
> *


glenn green i think code 905


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 23 2010, 02:17 PM~19404321
> *I say Mission accomplished! on the whole car!!
> 
> 
> ...


thanks sam!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 23 2010, 02:49 PM~19404479
> *YOU JUST RAISED THE BAR, JOHNNY WITH  THIS FIFT8
> :biggrin:
> I THINK THIS IS ONE FOR THE BOOKS RIGHT HERE.
> *


thanks perry!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 23 2010, 11:04 PM~19408042
> *WHO GOT LUCKY THE OTHER MORNING?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-Chevro...sQ5fAccessories
> *


wasnt me,but perry i did hit good about 2 months ago on ebay a lt side only 58 cruiser came on for 146.00 buy now.on them other ones......WOW!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Dec 24 2010, 02:06 PM~19412677
> *Plans for Tampa again?
> *


yes sir if they have it,still up in air..
YOU????


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Dec 24 2010, 05:19 AM~19409691
> *OK guys pm me a price shipped to 27704. I need one that has less rust then mine and trust me mine has a lot of rust.
> *


i got one you already passed on for $35 lol


----------



## 58ese (Aug 9, 2008)

thats a little more then i want to spend on a light that need everything redone i have picked up a couple finished ones for the $500.00 price range in the last month i just wanted an extra one thanks.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 24 2010, 09:04 PM~19414899
> *wasnt me,but perry i did hit good about 2 months ago on ebay a lt side only 58 cruiser came on for 146.00 buy now.on them other ones......WOW!!!
> *


YOURS WAS CHEAP TOO.
BUT MAN SOMEONE SCORED ON THEM SKIRTS!
I TRIED TO CORRUPT THE DEAL, BUT THE SELLER WAS REAL, AND AN HONEST GUY. HE SOLD THEM FOR 89.00 BUCKS!


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

thay are 58 cruiser skirts reprodution thay dont look that bad but with no moldings but we make the moldings at martinez-restoration


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58ese_@Dec 25 2010, 10:35 AM~19418009
> *thats a little more then i want to spend on a light that need everything redone i have picked up a couple finished ones for the $500.00 price range in the last month i just wanted an extra one thanks.
> *


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Dec 25 2010, 02:23 PM~19418878
> *thay are 58 cruiser skirts reprodution thay dont look that bad but with no moldings but we make the moldings at martinez-restoration
> 
> 
> ...


are they fiberglass or metal reproduction and the spear on the grey one looks more sharp not rounded like the others but they don't look bad


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Dec 25 2010, 04:23 PM~19419462
> *are they fiberglass or metal reproduction and the spear on the grey one looks more sharp not rounded like the others but they don't look bad
> *


they are made out of metal and the spears are more sharp you need to do some body work to them but not bad for the $$money :0


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@Dec 25 2010, 08:59 PM~19420638
> *they are made out of metal and the spears are more sharp you need to do some body work to them but not bad for the $$money  :0
> *


How much ?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 25 2010, 03:25 PM~19419219
> *
> *


 X2 :roflmao:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

ck this out 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks









nevermind they all come out as belairs or nomads


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Dec 26 2010, 05:31 PM~19425415
> *ck this out
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> 
> ...


I like the front bumper :0


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Few progress pics


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Dec 26 2010, 09:10 PM~19427850
> *Few progress pics
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 26 2010, 09:24 PM~19427966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Baller rides AND a country club membership MUST BE NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 26 2010, 09:27 PM~19427981
> *Baller rides AND a country club membership MUST BE NICE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

...you have a good Christmas Tony?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 26 2010, 09:34 PM~19428053
> *:biggrin:
> 
> ...you have a good Christmas Tony?
> *


Was as good as it can get lol how bout you


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 26 2010, 09:37 PM~19428076
> *Was as good as it can get lol how bout you
> *



Yeah had a blast with the kids... look what I got


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 26 2010, 10:03 PM~19428298
> *Yeah had a blast with the kids...  look what I got
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 26 2010, 10:24 PM~19427966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

do any of you know if its possible to run 12" cylinders in the rear of a 58 and get a full lock up or is 10" the limit cuase all the 58's i see lifted only run the 10"s :dunno:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 27 2010, 01:24 AM~19427966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam Mike, you got some CLEAN ASS Rides....
:wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 26 2010, 10:24 PM~19427966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:squint: :squint:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 26 2010, 11:03 PM~19428298
> *Yeah had a blast with the kids...  look what I got
> 
> 
> ...


nice christmas present!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Dec 26 2010, 10:10 PM~19427850
> *Few progress pics
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: man atleast wire wheel or wire brush the floors clean..so it will look better ...looks like u sprayed over dirt and old carpet foam.../..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 27 2010, 09:57 PM~19436658
> *:uh: man atleast wire wheel or wire brush the floors clean..so it will look better ...looks like u sprayed over dirt and old carpet foam.../..
> 
> 
> *


Thats adds character and definetion lol


----------



## L.GHETTO (Dec 28, 2010)

Impala in Japan!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## L.GHETTO (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L.GHETTO_@Dec 28 2010, 03:19 AM~19438111
> *Impala in Japan!!
> 
> 
> ...



Kurakawa...life the ghetto...C.C


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Dec 27 2010, 05:17 PM~19433039
> *do any of you know if its possible to run 12" cylinders in the rear of a 58 and get a full lock up or is 10" the limit cuase all the 58's i see lifted only run the 10"s :dunno:
> *


10" works with shocks, 12" w/o shocks only (full lockup) and double check it don't touch where it enters the frame.  Pics, pics, pics


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt for 58sssss


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 28 2010, 07:51 PM~19443783
> *ttt for 58sssss
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Who has 58 accs for sale? for decent price :biggrin: LOL
Looking for dinsmore compass, grey litter bag,flame out ashtray,cont kit etc used or nos priced accordingly but im a cheap ass so prefered used just being honest LOL


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 29 2010, 12:03 AM~19446690
> *Who has 58 accs for sale? for decent price  :biggrin:  LOL
> Looking for dinsmore compass, grey litter bag,flame out ashtray,cont kit etc used or nos priced accordingly but im a cheap ass so prefered used just being honest LOL
> *


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

The Homie Joe From Oxnard has a few AC units he will sale I Will PM you his Phone number


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Dec 29 2010, 03:30 AM~19447510
> *The Homie Joe From Oxnard has a few AC units he will sale I Will PM you his Phone number
> *


I talked ot him before locorider hooked me up on my ac parts already let me know on them accs i pmed you on


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 29 2010, 11:28 AM~19449537
> *I talked ot him before locorider hooked me up on my ac parts already let me know on them accs i pmed you on
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 29 2010, 12:12 PM~19449832
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: you always hook me up too :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 25 2010, 04:04 PM~19418503
> *YOURS WAS CHEAP TOO.
> BUT MAN SOMEONE SCORED ON THEM SKIRTS!
> I TRIED TO CORRUPT THE DEAL, BUT THE SELLER WAS REAL, AND AN HONEST GUY. HE SOLD THEM FOR 89.00 BUCKS!
> *


Crazy!!!


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 25 2010, 12:01 AM~19415117
> *i got one you already passed on for $35 lol
> *


Your was rustier then mine if I remember right


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 29 2010, 12:17 PM~19449859
> *  :biggrin:  you always hook me up too  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA, I WAS JUST FUCKIN WITH YOU BIG T.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 29 2010, 04:55 PM~19452167
> *HAHA, I WAS JUST FUCKIN WITH YOU BIG T.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You made me cry send nudes of the wifey in the 58 to cheer me up and dont say you dont have any cause if i had both them fine rides them be some of the first pics i took LOL  :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> Impala in Japan!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Japan has some bad ass rides all i no is my 61 Imapala Convertible went to Japan sold it in 1999 for 27,000 cash :biggrin: That 58 is nice


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 29 2010, 12:28 PM~19449537
> *I talked ot him before locorider hooked me up on my ac parts already let me know on them accs i pmed you on
> *


Ok call Joe he has a Letter Bag he will sell !!!!!!! Just talk with him


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

rusty to rusty color best chevy made!!!!!!


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 29 2010, 09:52 PM~19452914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: car is coming out GREAT hope to see it in person soon!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 29 2010, 06:52 PM~19452914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 29 2010, 08:05 PM~19453033
> *
> *


dont be confused bro,thats a hardtop i have at my buddies place.
i went today to see just how bad it is ..thinking about building a hardtop but 
gonna find something better than this!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

anyone on here know of an og visor for 58?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 29 2010, 07:21 PM~19453191
> *anyone on here know of an og visor for 58?
> *


Not sure if its correct or not i dont know nodda bout visors lol
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-Chevy-...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Look what my buddy dropped off for me today :biggrin: 
he said he used some nos parts and the XX intake was kinda rare


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 29 2010, 10:30 PM~19454461
> *Look what my buddy dropped off for me today  :biggrin:
> he said he used some nos parts and the XX intake was kinda rare
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 29 2010, 09:30 PM~19454461
> *Look what my buddy dropped off for me today  :biggrin:
> he said he used some nos parts and the XX intake was kinda rare
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 29 2010, 07:52 PM~19452914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You want to sell some parts off it :yes:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 29 2010, 10:30 PM~19454461
> *Look what my buddy dropped off for me today  :biggrin:
> he said he used some nos parts and the XX intake was kinda rare
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Dec 30 2010, 12:43 AM~19456229
> *You want to sell some parts off it :yes:
> *


What parts do you need?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 29 2010, 07:52 PM~19452914
> *rusty to rusty color best chevy made!!!!!!
> *


I get it :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 29 2010, 08:05 PM~19453033
> *
> *


Whats up big Dog! Thanks for that specialty 58 item you sent me.... I need to clean it though  50 years of pura mugre! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 29 2010, 12:28 PM~19449537
> *I talked ot him before locorider hooked me up on my ac parts already let me know on them accs i pmed you on
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 30 2010, 01:05 PM~19459263
> *What parts do you need?
> *


the exterior window felt molding for the quarter windows that comes down from the roof rails


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 29 2010, 07:52 PM~19452914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the original sahara gold color or did you add a little something to it


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 29 2010, 11:25 PM~19454385
> *Not sure if its correct or not i dont know nodda bout visors lol
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-Chevy-...sQ5fAccessories
> *


Correct--originally for Pontiac but thats what we roll


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 30 2010, 12:14 PM~19459340
> *Whats up big Dog!  Thanks for that specialty 58 item you sent me.... I need to clean it though   50 years of pura mugre! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PICS damn pete holding out on me LOL


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 18 2010, 06:50 PM~19363364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SHIT IS OUT OF CONTROL!!!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 29 2010, 07:20 PM~19453179
> *dont be confused bro,thats a hardtop i have at my buddies place.
> i went today to see just how bad it is ..thinking about building a hardtop but
> gonna find something better than this!!!
> *


COOL MAN.... :biggrin: :biggrin: BUILD THAT BITCH.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 29 2010, 07:21 PM~19453191
> *anyone on here know of an og visor for 58?
> *


SHIT MAN I JUST SOLD MINE A WHILE BACK....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 29 2010, 09:30 PM~19454461
> *Look what my buddy dropped off for me today  :biggrin:
> he said he used some nos parts and the XX intake was kinda rare
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 30 2010, 12:14 PM~19459340
> *Whats up big Dog!  Thanks for that specialty 58 item you sent me.... I need to clean it though   50 years of pura mugre! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DON'T TRIP BIG DOG, YOU KNOW I GOT YOU....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 30 2010, 03:43 PM~19460661
> *PICS damn pete holding out on me LOL
> *


OH IT WAS NOTHING TONY, JUST A LITTLE "DIME A DOZEN" 58 IMPALA PART, NOT BIG DEAL. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Dec 30 2010, 02:31 PM~19459794
> *Correct--originally for Pontiac but thats what we roll
> *


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Dec 30 2010, 01:12 PM~19459325
> *I get it  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 30 2010, 06:11 PM~19461272
> *SHIT MAN I JUST SOLD MINE A WHILE BACK....
> *


what????? dont know if im going to buy one too quick,
want to find another rag!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 29 2010, 10:30 PM~19454461
> *Look what my buddy dropped off for me today  :biggrin:
> he said he used some nos parts and the XX intake was kinda rare
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Dec 30 2010, 12:43 AM~19456229
> *You want to sell some parts off it :yes:
> *


right now ima wait till i see what else i find...


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 30 2010, 08:18 PM~19461740
> *what????? dont know if im going to buy one too quick,
> want to find another rag!
> *


Heres one for the right price :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 30 2010, 05:17 PM~19461312
> *OH IT WAS NOTHING TONY, JUST A LITTLE "DIME A DOZEN" 58 IMPALA PART, NOT BIG DEAL. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL ya surrrrre LOL


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 29 2010, 09:30 PM~19454461
> *Look what my buddy dropped off for me today  :biggrin:
> he said he used some nos parts and the XX intake was kinda rare
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Dec 30 2010, 07:00 PM~19462193
> *Heres one for the right price :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CUANTO! :0 :wow:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 29 2010, 07:52 PM~19452914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 sic color


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 30 2010, 09:09 PM~19463670
> *CUANTO! :0  :wow:
> *


1,000,000 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

WTF was they thinking :wow:  :uh: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-R...=item4155a80318


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 30 2010, 06:18 PM~19461740
> *what????? dont know if im going to buy one too quick,
> want to find another rag!
> *


WHAT YR RAG YOU LOOKING FOR?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 30 2010, 08:08 PM~19463065
> *LOL ya surrrrre LOL
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 31 2010, 03:03 AM~19465472
> *WTF was they thinking  :wow:    :uh:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-R...=item4155a80318
> *


I DON'T THINK THEY WERE BIG T...... :angry: :angry:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW+Dec 30 2010, 11:09 PM~19463670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For $35k ill walk... :drama:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 30 2010, 07:18 PM~19461740
> *what????? dont know if im going to buy one too quick,
> want to find another rag!
> *


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 30 2010, 06:18 PM~19461740
> *what????? dont know if im going to buy one too quick,
> want to find another rag!
> *


baller talk


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

58 BALLER TALK LOL


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 31 2010, 07:03 AM~19465472
> *WTF was they thinking  :wow:    :uh:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-R...=item4155a80318
> *


thats nothing i gott you beat :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 31 2010, 10:14 AM~19466766
> *WHAT YR RAG YOU LOOKING FOR?
> *


now pete why would u even ask brother???? i want another 58 rag OG :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 31 2010, 02:14 PM~19468873
> *baller talk
> *


no baller here mike just trying fit in on this here topic lol :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Dec 30 2010, 08:00 PM~19462193
> *Heres one for the right price :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bro im still kicking myself for not taking u up!!!! great car u got there and great work being done..


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 31 2010, 05:32 PM~19470589
> *now pete why would u even ask brother???? i want another 58 rag OG :biggrin:
> *


WELL I REMEMBER YOU WERE LOOKING FOR A NICE 62 RAG IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY.... :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 31 2010, 06:42 PM~19470662
> *WELL I REMEMBER YOU WERE LOOKING FOR A NICE 62 RAG IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY.... :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


that is a major problem i have i like em all.....58 59 61 are my favs..


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 31 2010, 06:42 PM~19470662
> *WELL I REMEMBER YOU WERE LOOKING FOR A NICE 62 RAG IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY.... :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


that is a major problem i have i like em all.....58 59 61 are my favs..


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 31 2010, 05:49 PM~19470724
> *that is a major problem i have i like em all.....58 59 61 are my favs..
> *


SHIT MAN I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN BRO, 61 RAG IS MY ALL TIME FAVORITE RAG, BUT I JUST HAVE TO HAVE A 58 RIZZAG.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 29 2010, 09:52 PM~19452914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see mark still has a few left or is that at another place , seems to be the hideout place for a few people :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61+Dec 31 2010, 08:46 PM~19470690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit i can help both of you out , i have 58 rag and a 61 rag or 3 haha  , i just cant find the time to build one for myself , im a year and half behind or booked up at the shop , not counting my dads 59 rag , 64ss 409 / 425 4spd , and his 62 ss rag he just got . . . . . 





dont look like im ment to have a car fixed


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

i got a set of 58 hardtop power windows if anyone is interested , og power windows , og regulators , og motors 





800 shipped in the us 

will get picws if anyone interested


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 31 2010, 07:18 PM~19470977
> *i see mark still has a few left or is that at another place , seems to be the hideout place for a few people  :biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


no david that my buddy robby he's the chevelle guy around here .i keep all my parts cars down there. just dont have the room here but its only like 2 minutes over there.i have like 25 or so cars..not like you bro how many u got like 100 or so... :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Dec 31 2010, 06:52 PM~19470750
> *SHIT MAN I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN BRO, 61 RAG IS MY ALL TIME FAVORITE RAG, BUT I JUST HAVE TO HAVE A 58 RIZZAG.
> *


yeah pete ive been trying for like 5 years now to buy this og 61 rag near me....


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 31 2010, 09:39 PM~19471101
> *no david that my buddy robby he's the chevelle guy around here .i keep all my parts cars down there. just dont have the room here but its only like 2 minutes over there.i have like 25 or so cars..not like you bro how many u got like 100 or so... :biggrin:
> *


kinda weird , all those places look the same to me down south haha , yea i got a few now , closer to the 175 mark than the 100 , last count i haD , I COUNTED 173 BUT DONT WANT TO SOUND TO CONCIEDED 




hows the wife and moms and pops doing ,


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Happy new year 58'ers.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 31 2010, 07:31 PM~19471062
> *i got a set of 58 hardtop power windows if anyone is interested , og power windows , og regulators , og motors
> 800  shipped in the us
> 
> ...


I'd buy them, I've been looking for some for a while. There arent many people willing to spend that type of money on OG shit. Specially right now. Most just go to AutoCity and buy them complete for alot less. I really dont know what happened, never heard nothing bad about you. But after trying to deal with you last time and the poor customer service you provided me, I'll take my chances somewhere else.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 1 2011, 05:10 PM~19475831
> *I'd buy them, I've been looking for some for a while.  There arent many people willing to spend that type of money on OG shit. Specially right now.  Most just go to AutoCity and buy them complete for alot less.  I really dont know what happened, never heard nothing bad about you.  But after trying to deal with you last time and the poor customer service you provided me, I'll take my chances somewhere else.
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> i got a set of 58 hardtop power windows if anyone is interested , og power windows , og regulators , og motors
> 800  shipped in the us
> 
> will get picws if anyone interested


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 1 2011, 05:10 PM~19475831
> *I'd buy them, I've been looking for some for a while.  There arent many people willing to spend that type of money on OG shit. Specially right now.  Most just go to AutoCity and buy them complete for alot less.  I really dont know what happened, never heard nothing bad about you.  But after trying to deal with you last time and the poor customer service you provided me, I'll take my chances somewhere else.
> *


 :drama: :drama:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 1 2011, 03:10 PM~19475831
> *I'd buy them, I've been looking for some for a while.  There arent many people willing to spend that type of money on OG shit. Specially right now.  Most just go to AutoCity and buy them complete for alot less.  I really dont know what happened, never heard nothing bad about you.  But after trying to deal with you last time and the poor customer service you provided me, I'll take my chances somewhere else.
> *


BAMMMMMM!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 2 2011, 09:06 AM~19480561
> *BAMMMMMM!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 1 2011, 06:10 PM~19475831
> *I'd buy them, I've been looking for some for a while.  There arent many people willing to spend that type of money on OG shit. Specially right now.  Most just go to AutoCity and buy them complete for alot less.  I really dont know what happened, never heard nothing bad about you.  But after trying to deal with you last time and the poor customer service you provided me, I'll take my chances somewhere else.
> *


thats cool , i returned pms to you stating i didnt have the colors you was looking for as per your request , maybe they didnt go through , maybe got redirected , but either way , i respect your decision to look else where , hope you find a set , if not i have a set


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 2 2011, 07:06 PM~19485596
> *thats cool , i returned pms to you stating i didnt have the colors you was looking for as per your request , maybe they didnt go through , maybe got redirected , but either way , i respect your decision to look else where , hope you find a set , if not i have a set
> *



you still coming out in Feb?


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 3 2011, 12:30 AM~19487316
> *you still coming out in Feb?
> *


yea so far the plans are still in effect , if all goes well


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anybody have the int trim that goes around the inside of the 1958 sedan delivery i have a good freind looking for it i guess it might be considered inner beltline trim??


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 4 2011, 12:39 AM~19497309
> *Anybody have the int trim that goes around the inside of the 1958 sedan delivery i have a good freind looking for it i guess it might be considered inner beltline trim??
> *


I have a brookwood I'm using for parts. Are you reffering to the trim around the inside windows? I'd be willing to help out.


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

If its the pieces I think he wants they are Delivery only pieces and will harder to find then hens teeth.

Theres a couple of guys on Chevytalk doing Deliveries right now who might have extras or might not need the ones they have. I would check there.


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Does anyone know what a 1958 impala rear licence plate frame looks like ? I think i have one but not sure. :dunno: for sale!! and a 58 spot light


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jan 4 2011, 06:03 AM~19498594
> *I have a brookwood I'm using for parts. Are you reffering to the trim around the inside windows? I'd be willing to help out.
> 58 Del-pala Posted Today, 10:56 AM
> If its the pieces I think he wants they are Delivery only pieces and will harder to find then hens teeth.
> ...


Thanks guys i guess its delivery only and he said 57 is the same?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 2 2011, 08:06 PM~19485596
> *thats cool , i returned pms to you stating i didnt have the colors you was looking for as per your request , maybe they didnt go through , maybe got redirected , but either way , i respect your decision to look else where , hope you find a set , if not i have a set
> *


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Jan 4 2011, 07:16 PM~19505026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Going to put tis on ebay to night :biggrin:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Jan 4 2011, 09:16 PM~19505026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the spotlight?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Dec 29 2010, 09:21 PM~19453191
> *anyone on here know of an og visor for 58?
> *


I got one i've decided not to use..its missing the end brackets but everthing else is there...send me your email if interested


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 5 2011, 04:28 AM~19508558
> *I got one i've decided not to use..its missing the end brackets but everthing else is there...send me your email if interested
> *


we have the lower brackets and the center one for 225.00


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 4 2011, 09:30 PM~19503656
> *Thanks guys i guess its delivery only and he said 57 is the same?
> *



Having had a 55 I doubt that the 57 and 58 are the same. I know the 58 is wider and I think its longer too. That being said it is not out of the realm of possibility that some of the trim parts are the same inside.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 5 2011, 04:28 AM~19508558
> *I got one i've decided not to use..its missing the end brackets but everthing else is there...send me your email if interested
> *


thanks bro just seeing whats out there and all,may try and find another convertible...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 5 2011, 11:01 AM~19510730
> *
> *


 :squint:


----------



## 58ese (Aug 9, 2008)

does anyone out there have any unity brackets for 1958 impala fender mount spotlights your willing to sale?


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58ese+Jan 6 2011, 09:04 PM~19527073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S UP BIG JIMMY? DAMN BRO JOES CAR IS SOOOOO DAMN SICK!!! LOOKS JUST LIKE MIKE'S CAR.


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Look hella good now he put them 13 D's on  :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 6 2011, 10:48 PM~19527482
> *:biggrin:
> WHAT'S UP BIG JIMMY? DAMN BRO JOES CAR IS SOOOOO DAMN SICK!!! LOOKS JUST LIKE MIKE'S CAR.
> *


Dam pete you a 58 part hoarder :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Jan 6 2011, 09:43 PM~19527454
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn that's a good looking 58 :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Jan 6 2011, 10:04 PM~19527602
> *Look hella good now he put them 13 D's on    :thumbsup:
> *



LOL I got mine on 13's now too.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jan 6 2011, 10:16 PM~19527705
> *Dam pete you a 58 part hoarder :biggrin:
> *


DID YOU SEE IT? :biggrin: I ONLY HAVE JUNK.....


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 6 2011, 10:27 PM~19527814
> *DID YOU SEE IT?  :biggrin: I ONLY HAVE JUNK.....
> *


yeah right Zuckerman/Gates :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Jan 6 2011, 10:29 PM~19527832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 6 2011, 10:33 PM~19527867
> *I HATE YOU MIKEY!!!  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


My car would look like a pile of crap next to Joe's car. That thing is amazing


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Check the car in the calendar to the right . Wish it was January all year.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 6 2011, 10:37 PM~19527907
> *My car would look like a pile of crap next to Joe's car.  That thing is amazing
> *


MY CAR WOULD LOOK LIKE A LTD NEXT TO BOTH OF YOURS....  

YOU, JOE AND JOHNNY ARE AT THE TOP OF THE 58 FOOD CHAIN MAN.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 6 2011, 10:40 PM~19527939
> *MY CAR WOULD LOOK LIKE A LTD NEXT TO BOTH OF YOURS....
> 
> YOU, JOE AND JOHNNY ARE AT THE TOP OF THE 58 FOOD CHAIN MAN.
> *


 :roflmao: L :roflmao: T :roflmao: D


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 6 2011, 10:39 PM~19527932
> *Check the car in the calendar to the right .  Wish it was January all year.
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S GONNA BE OCT. ALL YR IN AT MY HOUSE..... :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 6 2011, 10:48 PM~19528004
> *IT'S GONNA BE OCT. ALL YR IN AT MY HOUSE..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 6 2011, 11:29 PM~19527832
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dammm is that my LA hat in the 58?? :happysad: lol...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 6 2011, 10:59 PM~19528078
> *dammm is that my LA hat in the 58??  :happysad: lol...
> 
> 
> *


USE TO BE YOURS.... :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 6 2011, 10:59 PM~19528078
> *dammm is that my LA hat in the 58??  :happysad: lol...
> 
> 
> *


THIS THELAST TIME YOU GOT TO WEAR IT? :biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:around: :around:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 6 2011, 11:48 PM~19528004
> *IT'S GONNA BE OCT. ALL YR IN AT MY HOUSE..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



What calendar is this PETE ? :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS61_@Jan 7 2011, 08:55 AM~19530062
> *What calendar is this PETE ?  :cheesy:
> *


CHEVYTALK, HERE IS THE LINK....  

http://www.cafepress.com/ctgoodies.419760950


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 7 2011, 12:06 PM~19530994
> *CHEVYTALK, HERE IS THE LINK....
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/ctgoodies.419760950
> *


what a show off! :uh: :uh:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 6 2011, 11:39 PM~19527932
> *Check the car in the calendar to the right .  Wish it was January all year.
> 
> 
> ...


I like the whole pic :cheesy:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 7 2011, 02:01 PM~19532090
> *what a show off! :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 6 2011, 11:39 PM~19527932
> *Check the car in the calendar to the right .  Wish it was January all year.
> 
> 
> ...


Maaannn just slapping everyone with a hand damp of ball sweat!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jan 7 2011, 03:36 PM~19533043
> *Maaannn just slapping everyone with a hand damp of ball sweat!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 7 2011, 01:03 PM~19532103
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: SAYS THE GUY WHO SENT ME A 5 GIG EMAIL OF NOS PARTS..... :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jan 7 2011, 05:38 AM~19529044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS ONE SICK EIGHT RIGHT THERE BOI!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 7 2011, 06:20 PM~19534320
> *:uh: SAYS THE GUY WHO SENT ME A 5 GIG EMAIL OF NOS PARTS.....  :uh:
> *


 Says the guy rolling this! :wow: :wow:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 7 2011, 05:47 PM~19534587
> *Says the guy rolling this!  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DID YOU TAKE THAT WHEN YOU & FAMOUS CAME DOWN? THAT'S A PRETTY GOOD LOOKING GRILL FOR BEING 53 YRS OLD..... :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 7 2011, 07:11 PM~19534785
> *:wow: DID YOU TAKE THAT WHEN YOU & FAMOUS CAME DOWN? THAT'S A PRETTY GOOD LOOKING GRILL FOR BEING 53 YRS OLD..... :biggrin:
> *


Not to mention its your daily and you drive it like you stole it! Im surprised Famous didnt barf all over the back seat! :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 7 2011, 06:32 PM~19534998
> *Not to mention its your daily and you drive it like you stole it! Im surprised Famous didnt barf all over the back seat! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I REMEMBER YOUR FACIAL EXPRESSION WHEN WE WERE ON THE FREEWAY PASSING CARS UP, YOU WERE LIKE "WHAT THE FUCK".... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 7 2011, 08:58 PM~19535919
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I REMEMBER YOUR FACIAL EXPRESSION WHEN WE WERE ON THE FREEWAY PASSING CARS UP, YOU WERE LIKE "WHAT THE FUCK".... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP GATES!! :wave:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 7 2011, 08:58 PM~19535919
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I REMEMBER YOUR FACIAL EXPRESSION WHEN WE WERE ON THE FREEWAY PASSING CARS UP, YOU WERE LIKE "WHAT THE FUCK".... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


cause you driving a magazine car like 90mph!!! ON 13s!!!!!!! Thats how real rydas do it tho :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 7 2011, 07:58 PM~19535919
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I REMEMBER YOUR FACIAL EXPRESSION WHEN WE WERE ON THE FREEWAY PASSING CARS UP, YOU WERE LIKE "WHAT THE FUCK".... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


looks like your the highest bidder on e-bay for my 58 spot light :biggrin: Good luck!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE+Jan 7 2011, 08:00 PM~19535935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Straight Blast :machinegun:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

I need someone to hook me up with a hood? :dunno:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 7 2011, 10:53 PM~19537383
> *Straight Blast  :machinegun:
> *


:loco: RIDER


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 7 2011, 12:05 AM~19528120
> *THIS THELAST TIME YOU GOT TO WEAR IT? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 7 2011, 06:21 PM~19534331
> *DAMN THATS ONE SICK EIGHT RIGHT THERE BOI!!!
> *


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Jan 8 2011, 07:29 AM~19538519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car is BADASS :wow:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 6 2011, 10:59 PM~19528078
> *dammm is that my LA hat in the 58??  :happysad: lol...
> 
> 
> *



I jacked it.... J/K


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 7 2011, 01:02 PM~19532101
> *I like the whole pic :cheesy:
> *


  Me too I had to get a case for my NOS junk after I saw Walts. CL $75.00 score :biggrin: Lights even all work.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jan 7 2011, 02:36 PM~19533043
> *Maaannn just slapping everyone with a hand damp of ball sweat!!
> *



:0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 6 2011, 11:40 PM~19527939
> *MY CAR WOULD LOOK LIKE A LTD NEXT TO BOTH OF YOURS....
> 
> YOU, JOE AND JOHNNY ARE AT THE TOP OF THE 58 FOOD CHAIN MAN.
> *


 Forgive me if I correct you homie? 58 Impala's ARE the top of the food chain!
(PERIOD) NO DOUBT ABOUT IT... :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 8 2011, 12:36 PM~19540832
> *Forgive me if I correct you homie? 58 Impala's ARE  the top of the food chain!
> (PERIOD) NO DOUBT ABOUT IT... :biggrin:
> *


I STAND CORRECTED....


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 7 2011, 09:03 PM~19535969
> *cause you driving a magazine car like 90mph!!! ON 13s!!!!!!!  Thats how real rydas do it tho :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

thats next


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

HOW SAD....


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 8 2011, 09:12 PM~19544504
> *HOW SAD....
> 
> 
> ...



hey where u get those funny looking taillights


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 8 2011, 10:25 PM~19545175
> *hey where u get those funny looking taillights
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: IT'S PHOTOSHOPPED.... :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 8 2011, 10:12 PM~19544504
> *HOW SAD....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 7 2011, 10:38 PM~19536759
> *BIG RY, WHAT'S UP BIG GUY? HOW YOU DOING MAN?
> HAHA
> :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Any one need a 1958 impala Nomad wagon roof rack ? Got one fo sale . :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 8 2011, 10:12 PM~19544504
> *HOW SAD....
> 
> 
> ...


59 cadi tail lights


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jan 9 2011, 10:10 PM~19553056
> *59 cadi tail lights
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)




----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Who has a OG continental kit for sale?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

another car i had a hand in building...SOUTH SIDE BLUES...


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Jan 9 2011, 10:10 PM~19552378
> *Any one need a 1958 impala Nomad wagon roof rack ? Got one fo sale . :biggrin:
> *



PM me some pictures and what do you want for it ???


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 7 2011, 12:29 AM~19527832
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn this guy gots a 58 an a 60. all u need now is a 59 an u got the frist 3 years


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Jan 11 2011, 02:29 AM~19563969
> *damn this guy gots a 58 an a 60. all u need now is a 59 an u got the frist 3 years
> *


AND A SIIIIIIICK OG 63 RAG TOO!!!!


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 11 2011, 08:39 AM~19564665
> *AND A SIIIIIIICK OG 63 RAG TOO!!!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 11 2011, 03:18 PM~19568486
> *:biggrin:
> *


HOW YOU FEELING BRO?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

hno: :barf:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 11 2011, 04:23 PM~19569005
> *hno:  :barf:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 11 2011, 05:52 PM~19569815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 5 2011, 07:19 PM~19514087
> *thanks bro just seeing whats out there and all,may try and find another convertible...
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO (Feb 14, 2009)

i got a 348 tri power intake, PM me :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Sep 10 2009, 08:16 PM~15044832
> *I know this isn't an Impala, but I figured you guys would appreciate it anyways.  I saw it driving home; for those of you not familiar with Truly Nolen... they take old cars, park them at different places around town, and use them for advertising.
> 
> 
> ...


Again, I know this isn't and Impala, but figured it would still be appriceciated in here.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Jan 12 2011, 06:13 PM~19579133
> *Again, I know this isn't and Impala, but figured it would still be appriceciated in here.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE..... BUT PARK THAT BITCH HERE IN CALI AND IT WILL GROW LEGS.


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

1958 chevy level air parts for sale. Any one have any 1959 chevy accessory or hard to find convertible parts , willing to trade !!!!1










:dunno:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

lugges rack for sale 58 impala nomad wagon !!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Jan 12 2011, 10:44 PM~19582033
> *lugges rack for sale 58 impala nomad wagon !!
> 
> 
> ...


there is a couple of guys looking for this on the classified section


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 11 2011, 05:52 PM~19569815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Stop teasing and post more pics


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

From the Crenshaw forum


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Jan 13 2011, 10:09 AM~19585138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    :run:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Jan 12 2011, 09:18 PM~19580769
> *1958 chevy level air parts for sale. Any one have any 1959 chevy accessory or hard to find convertible parts , willing to trade !!!!1
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the jar ???


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Jan 13 2011, 12:49 PM~19586382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Jan 13 2011, 10:09 AM~19585138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Jan 13 2011, 09:09 AM~19585138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

T.
T.
T.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Jan 13 2011, 10:09 AM~19585138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :nicoderm: :boink:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Jan 11 2011, 02:29 AM~19563969
> *damn this guy gots a 58 an a 60. all u need now is a 59 an u got the frist 3 years
> *


 :thumbsup: THATS RIGHT...THATS THE WAY TO GO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Jan 13 2011, 11:32 PM~19593315
> *:thumbsup: THATS RIGHT...THATS THE WAY TO GO!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Mar 2 2010, 07:33 PM~16776515
> *i'm curious on this topic, i have an og kit on my 58 and dont see any evidence of the half cover,now on my 59 i had the half cover.i'll look in the accessory installation manuel
> *


I just found this old topic for a 58 connie kit...
58s DID NOT have the half moon back piece, thats 59 only. Even if someone has seen them on, it is not correct.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 14 2011, 09:09 AM~19595527
> *I just found this old topic for a 58 connie kit...
> 58s DID NOT have the half moon back piece, thats 59 only.  Even if someone has seen them on, it is not correct.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 14 2011, 10:09 AM~19595527
> *I just found this old topic for a 58 connie kit...
> 58s DID NOT have the half moon back piece, thats 59 only.  Even if someone has seen them on, it is not correct.
> *


i didnt think so but figured i'd ask...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

BEEN KIND OF DEAD IN HERE LATELY.....


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 15 2011, 01:25 PM~19605756
> *BEEN KIND OF DEAD IN HERE LATELY.....
> *


Random pics...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme+Jan 11 2011, 02:29 AM~19563969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SIN SIXTY !!!!!!


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:0 :wow: :0


> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 15 2011, 02:57 PM~19605914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smokudg (Oct 9, 2010)

DAMN!! 58' is awesome. I love it more than 63'  How much for 58 in condition like this one?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smokudg_@Jan 15 2011, 04:36 PM~19607086
> *DAMN!!  58' is awesome. I love it more than 63'  How much for 58 in condition like this one?
> 
> 
> ...


YOU ALREADY KNOW HOW MUCH...... :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 15 2011, 01:57 PM~19605914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 15 2011, 06:03 PM~19607267
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW HOW MUCH...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Smokudg (Oct 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Smokudg_@Jan 16 2011, 01:36 AM~19607086
> *DAMN!!  58' is awesome. I love it more than 63'  How much for 58 in condition like this one?
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: Not really.


----------



## maniatico58 (Mar 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Couple of new members.... whats up!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 15 2011, 06:20 PM~19607805
> *Couple of new members.... whats up!
> *


THEY'RE NOT "MEMBERS" UNTIL THEY POST PICS OF THEIR EIGHTS.....


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

Some of us aren't worthy to submit photos with the type of calendar quality cars posted up in this ballers forum. :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Jan 15 2011, 06:42 PM~19607940
> *Some of us aren't worthy to submit photos with the type of calendar quality cars posted up in this ballers forum.  :roflmao:
> *


I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN.... I HATE YOU MIKE (SIN SIXTY). :angry: :angry:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 6 2011, 10:39 PM~19527932
> *Check the car in the calendar to the right .  Wish it was January all year.
> 
> 
> ...


WE HATE YOU MIKEY..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 15 2011, 08:24 PM~19607830
> *THEY'RE NOT "MEMBERS" UNTIL THEY POST PICS OF THEIR EIGHTS.....
> *


Nuff Said


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 15 2011, 07:50 PM~19607999
> *I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN.... I HATE YOU MIKE (SIN SIXTY).  :angry:  :angry:
> *


HAHAHa, way to try to deflect that one... BALLER


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Does my shitbox count


> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 15 2011, 06:24 PM~19607830
> *THEY'RE NOT "MEMBERS" UNTIL THEY POST PICS OF THEIR EIGHTS.....
> *


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@Jan 15 2011, 02:53 PM~19606491
> *SIN SIXTY !!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: what's good homie?!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 15 2011, 06:50 PM~19607999
> *I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN.... I HATE YOU MIKE (SIN SIXTY).  :angry:  :angry:
> *



hey your car just as nice as mine... and there are a couple more on here that make us both look like clowns. Joe, 8 cents, dave and a couppe others. We just trying to keep up with the real ballers


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 15 2011, 06:57 PM~19608059
> *WE HATE YOU MIKEY..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I got a friend making me some NOS pattern wraps to cover the display case top and bottom. Going to be crazy! and i just got a few more NOS items in the mail this week .


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 15 2011, 09:40 PM~19608891
> *:biggrin:  what's good homie?!
> *


WHAT UP BROTHER ?! :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 15 2011, 09:44 PM~19608938
> *I got a friend making me some NOS pattern wraps to cover the display case top and bottom.  Going to be crazy!  and i just got a few more NOS items in the mail this week .
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 15 2011, 07:57 PM~19608059
> *WE HATE YOU MIKEY..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dont let him bully you Mike
MR OCTOBER


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 15 2011, 08:44 PM~19608938
> *I got a friend making me some NOS pattern wraps to cover the display case top and bottom.  Going to be crazy!  and i just got a few more NOS items in the mail this week .*


PICS


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 14 2011, 10:09 AM~19595527
> *I just found this old topic for a 58 connie kit...
> 58s DID NOT have the half moon back piece, thats 59 only.  Even if someone has seen them on, it is not correct.
> *


DAMN THANX FOR THE INFO...I HAVE AN NOS KIT, I THOUGHT I WAS MISSING THE HALF MOON!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 15 2011, 07:24 PM~19607830
> *THEY'RE NOT "MEMBERS" UNTIL THEY POST PICS OF THEIR EIGHTS.....
> *


DAMN! EVER SINCE I BOUGHT A NEW COMPUTER I HAVE'NT BEEN ABLE TO PUT PICS IN HERE... THE ONLY PIC I HAVE OF MY 58- IS IF U CLICK ON MY NAME, "13OZKAR"...THATS THE ONLY PIC FOR NOW, UNTILL I FIGUER THIS SHIT OUT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 14 2011, 08:34 AM~19594834
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 15 2011, 08:42 PM~19608920
> *hey your car just as nice as mine... and there are a couple more on here that make us both look like clowns.  Joe, 8 cents, dave and a couppe others.  We just trying to keep up with the real ballers
> *


YOU ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THAT "WE" MY FRIEND.... :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jan 15 2011, 07:29 PM~19608272
> *Nuff Said
> *


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 15 2011, 07:55 PM~19608477
> *HAHAHa, way to try to deflect that one... BALLER
> *


I THINK YOU QUOTED THE WRONG PERSON HOMIE.....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 15 2011, 08:38 PM~19608873
> *Does my shitbox count
> *


I'VE NEVER KNOWN YOU TO OWN A SHIT BOX BIG T, BUT IF YOU'RE REFERRING TO YOUR 58 RAG THE YES, YOU'RE IN LIKE FLIN.....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 15 2011, 08:44 PM~19608938
> *I got a friend making me some NOS pattern wraps to cover the display case top and bottom.  Going to be crazy!  and i just got a few more NOS items in the mail this week .
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 15 2011, 10:26 PM~19609755
> *Dont let him bully you Mike
> MR OCTOBER
> 
> ...


 :uh: NICE PHOTOSHOP HOMIE..... :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Jan 16 2011, 04:56 AM~19610521
> *DAMN THANX FOR THE INFO...I HAVE AN NOS KIT, I THOUGHT I WAS MISSING THE HALF MOON!!!!
> *


Actually the one you have is NO good. Send it to me, I'll make sure it gets disposed of properly. :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 16 2011, 01:09 AM~19610171
> *PICS
> *


X58


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 16 2011, 10:47 AM~19611596
> *I THINK YOU QUOTED THE WRONG PERSON HOMIE.....
> *


Naw, I quoted* YOU*... Baller, besides you a damn 58 post whore!!! Stop it, Im trying to catch up!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 16 2011, 02:42 PM~19612854
> *Redone Seat Trim, show quality $1G. shipped
> OG seat with seat trim $1600 shipped
> 58 ONLY Tripower unit, Carbs, Manifold and correct Air Cleaner Cover $25hund shipped .
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 16 2011, 01:43 PM~19612866
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 16 2011, 02:57 PM~19613234
> *Actually the one you have is NO good.  Send it to me, I'll make sure it gets disposed of properly. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 16 2011, 02:58 PM~19613236
> *X58
> *


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 16 2011, 03:00 PM~19613245
> *Naw, I quoted YOU... Baller, besides you a damn 58 post whore!!! Stop it, Im trying to catch up!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 16 2011, 03:01 PM~19613255
> *
> *


WHAT'S UP WITH THAT SEAT TRIM??? YOU'VE BEEN TELLING ABOUT IT FOR THE PAST FEW MONTHS..... IT'S LIKE SASQUATCH, YOU JUST HEAR ABOUT IT, BUT NEVER SEE IT. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Jan 16 2011, 06:09 AM~19610531
> *DAMN! EVER SINCE I BOUGHT A NEW COMPUTER I HAVE'NT BEEN ABLE TO PUT PICS IN HERE... THE ONLY PIC I HAVE OF MY 58- IS IF U CLICK ON MY NAME, "13OZKAR"...THATS THE ONLY PIC FOR NOW, UNTILL I FIGUER THIS SHIT OUT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Tight, official welcome to the forum homie  MORE PICS


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jan 16 2011, 05:43 PM~19613814
> *Tight, official welcome to the forum homie  MORE PICS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jan 16 2011, 04:43 PM~19613814
> *Tight, official welcome to the forum homie  MORE PICS
> 
> 
> ...


THIS THE CAR THAT WAS FOR SALE A WHILE BACK IN EITHER EBAY OR CRAIGSLIST??


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 16 2011, 04:07 PM~19613298
> *WHAT'S UP WITH THAT SEAT TRIM??? YOU'VE BEEN TELLING ABOUT IT FOR THE PAST FEW MONTHS..... IT'S LIKE SASQUATCH, YOU JUST HEAR ABOUT IT, BUT NEVER SEE IT. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  pics sent


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

I was testing the waters


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rememberFROGG

Sup!!!! code name: Double rag triple 8
FIFTYH8ER CREW :0 uffin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 16 2011, 06:22 PM~19614072
> *I was testing the waters
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 16 2011, 07:23 PM~19614084
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: rememberFROGG
> 
> ...


 :0  Lets see more of that avatar!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 16 2011, 05:21 PM~19614067
> * pics sent
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: NICE....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 16 2011, 05:22 PM~19614072
> *I was testing the waters
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 16 2011, 05:23 PM~19614084
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: rememberFROGG
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jan 16 2011, 05:30 PM~19614132
> *:0    Lets see more of that avatar!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

THIS RUST BUCKET WAS FUN UNTIL THE ENGINE BLEW EVERY GASKET IT HAD, HAHA....


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 16 2011, 04:00 PM~19613245
> *Naw, I quoted YOU... Baller, besides you a damn 58 post whore!!! Stop it, Im trying to catch up!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

BIG TONY TOOK THIS PICTURE OF US AS WE LEFT BACK TO CALI AFTER STEALING THIS 58 RAG FROM HIS BACK YARD.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

CHANGING A FLAT TIRE ON THE 5 SOMEWHERE IN OREGON....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 16 2011, 06:51 PM~19614264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *INVISIBLE EMPIRE, Sin Sixty, rag61*


:uh: THAT'S ALLOT OF MONEY RIGHT THERE..... :0


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 16 2011, 06:43 PM~19614203
> *THIS RUST BUCKET WAS FUN UNTIL THE ENGINE BLEW EVERY GASKET IT HAD, HAHA....
> 
> 
> *


cool video pete...who bought that car


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 16 2011, 05:53 PM~19614280
> *cool video pete...who bought that car
> *


SOME DUDE FROM SAN JOSE...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 16 2011, 05:51 PM~19614271
> *
> *


THEN MY BIG BRO RY HOOKED ME UP WITH THIS 58 4 DR FOR PEANUTS, THANKS BIG RY.... THEN THE RAG GOT A NOSE JOB


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

THEN BIG TONY TRIED TO JUMP START THE EIGHT BUT WE CAUGHT HIM RED HANDED......HAHA


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 15 2011, 10:21 PM~19609728
> *pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> *



ok u asked for it... :biggrin: 










and I installed the other one


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 16 2011, 07:01 PM~19614342
> *ok u asked for it...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


oh NICE....
I was tripping out on the column light when I saw it on Ebay! Good Buys!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 16 2011, 06:01 PM~19614342
> *ok u asked for it...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 FLAME OUT


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 16 2011, 05:52 PM~19614276
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: INVISIBLE EMPIRE, Sin Sixty, rag61
> :uh: THAT'S ALLOT OF MONEY RIGHT THERE..... :0
> *



hahahahah we all know who the one with the real deeeep pockets is... GATES . the rest of us are just trying to look like we got it. We really broke fools without a dime in our bank accounts posing like ballers :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

this in the carpark at a show on the weekend....
in new zealand :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 16 2011, 07:06 PM~19614388
> *hahahahah  we all know who the one with the real deeeep pockets is...  GATES .  the rest of us are just trying to look like we got it.  We really broke fools without a dime in our bank accounts posing like ballers  :biggrin:
> *


now i can relate to this!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 16 2011, 07:08 PM~19614409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love this color! 
anyone on here have pics of the colonial cream with green interior rag?????


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 16 2011, 07:01 PM~19614342
> *ok u asked for it...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 16 2011, 06:13 PM~19614462
> *love this color!
> anyone on here have pics of the colonial cream with green interior rag?????
> *



:0 :0 THERE'S ALREADY ONE IN THE WORKS.... NOW ANOTHER MAYBE??


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 16 2011, 06:14 PM~19614475
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT WAS A GOOD DAY...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I ALMOST GOT TAKEN ON THIS CONVERSION.....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

ALMOST BOUGHT THIS ONE ALSO.....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 16 2011, 06:02 PM~19614348
> *oh NICE....
> I was tripping out on the column light when I saw it on Ebay!  Good Buys!!
> *



yeah I had never seen one of those before. It came with the NOS sheet and it is definitely really old! I thought it might be some kind of repop item, but it is the real deal. Got two of them . And don't ask me why I got the flame out I already have one in the 58. I think i have NOS disease.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 16 2011, 06:21 PM~19614542
> *ALMOST BOUGHT THIS ONE ALSO.....
> 
> 
> ...



and you passed on this one... glad you did so I could scoop it u for a song. I ended up talking him down to $76K I brought a bag full of cash and he couldn't say no to that huge stack of franklins . :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I WAS INQUIRING ABOUT A PROJECT ON THIS ONE...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

You are a 58 post WHORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

DIPPIN IN THE FOG TO THE MAJESTICS NEW YR PICNIC WITH THE HOMIE RAGTOPPETE....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

REMEMBER THIS HESS??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 16 2011, 07:12 PM~19614451
> *now i can relate to this!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Jan 16 2011, 07:35 PM~19614674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know it HOMIE....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I HAVE NO CLUE WHY THIS IS IN MY PHOTOBUCKET......


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 16 2011, 07:29 PM~19614606
> *and you passed on this one...  glad you did so I could scoop it u  for a song.  I ended up talking him down to $76K  I brought a bag full of cash and he couldn't say no to that huge stack of franklins .  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HUGE STACK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 16 2011, 06:29 PM~19614606
> *and you passed on this one...  glad you did so I could scoop it u  for a song.  I ended up talking him down to $76K  I brought a bag full of cash and he couldn't say no to that huge stack of franklins .  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: IT WORKED OUT FOR BOTH OF US...... PLUS IT'S HARD TO DEAL WHEN THERE IS A MIDDLE MAN.


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

Huge stacks, lol. You did the right thing by picking up that sweet ride for that price as I was quoted (No bull) basically the same price to clean mine up...And I had to supply the rag.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 16 2011, 06:45 PM~19614789
> *:0  :cheesy:  IT WORKED OUT FOR BOTH OF US...... PLUS IT'S HARD TO DEAL WHEN THERE IS A MIDDLE MAN.
> *



4 sho... funny thing is I was bidding on your car too when it was up on ebay. I was at the AZ LRM show when it was up . I was tripping cause my phone battery was dead and I couldn't bid any higher.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 16 2011, 07:47 PM~19615445
> *4 sho...  funny thing is I was bidding on your car too when it was up on ebay.  I was at the AZ LRM show when it was up .  I was tripping cause my phone battery was dead and I couldn't bid any higher.
> *


THATS CRAZY MAN..... WE BOTH DID GOOD.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Jan 16 2011, 06:41 PM~19614752
> *You know it HOMIE....
> *


OH SHIT..... LOOK WHO IT IS, WHATS UP BIG PETE?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Jan 16 2011, 06:50 PM~19614833
> *Huge stacks, lol.  You did the right thing by picking up that sweet ride for that price as I was quoted (No bull) basically the same price to clean mine up...And I had to supply the rag.
> *


NOBODY BELIEVES, WE PROOF...... PICS. :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 16 2011, 07:29 PM~19614606
> *and you passed on this one...  glad you did so I could scoop it u  for a song.  I ended up talking him down to $76K  I brought a bag full of cash and he couldn't say no to that huge stack of franklins .  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dont sell yourself short Mike, you did alot more to the car to make it look the way it does. It wasnt what it is now, you made it look GREAT


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 16 2011, 07:41 PM~19614755
> *I HAVE NO CLUE WHY THIS IS IN MY PHOTOBUCKET......
> *


FInally!!! looks like the 58 post whore is finally away, I can get in here and post some shit... :uh:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 16 2011, 07:16 PM~19614497
> *:0  :0 THERE'S ALREADY ONE IN THE WORKS.... NOW ANOTHER MAYBE??
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 16 2011, 11:03 PM~19616873
> *Dont sell yourself short Mike, you did alot more to the car to make it look the way it does.  It wasnt what it is now, you made it look GREAT
> *


X2


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

My friend sent me this from Sunday's Pomona


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

juicy


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

one i seen at the local transmission shop a few months ago


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 16 2011, 03:57 PM~19613234
> *Actually the one you have is NO good.  Send it to me, I'll make sure it gets disposed of properly. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 16 2011, 06:07 PM~19613977
> *THIS THE CAR THAT WAS FOR SALE A WHILE BACK IN EITHER EBAY OR CRAIGSLIST??
> *


YES IT WAS, IM LEAVING IT THE SAME COLOR, ONLY DEFERENCE IS THAT ITS OFF THE FRAME NOW...IM HAVING THE BELLY N FRAME PAINTED N ALL UNDER CARRIAGE N ENGINE IS CHROME NOW ALONG WITH ALL MOLDINGS ETC; IM HOLDING OFF ON THE ENGRAVING JUST CUZ MY 59 RAG IS D ONE I HAVE SET FOR ENGRAVING!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 16 2011, 07:45 PM~19614789
> *:0  :cheesy:  IT WORKED OUT FOR BOTH OF US...... PLUS IT'S HARD TO DEAL WHEN THERE IS A MIDDLE MAN.
> *



well thats ur fault there was a middle man ... i told u menso whats up... :angry:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 16 2011, 07:35 PM~19614674
> *DIPPIN IN THE FOG TO THE MAJESTICS NEW YR PICNIC WITH THE HOMIE RAGTOPPETE....
> 
> 
> ...


when was this 2010??


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jan 16 2011, 05:43 PM~19613814
> *Tight, official welcome to the forum homie  MORE PICS
> 
> 
> ...


HEY THANX BROTHA FOR POSTING MY 8 FOR ME!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 17 2011, 12:59 AM~19617707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKING BEAUTIFUL!!!!! :wow:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 17 2011, 01:58 AM~19617699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Trunk lid looks solid still


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 17 2011, 01:58 AM~19617699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!
your newest one?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 17 2011, 12:59 AM~19617704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OUCH! I remember this one :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG+Jan 17 2011, 07:19 AM~19618378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na it was on ebay a few years ago i just saved the pic


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 16 2011, 10:03 PM~19616873
> *Dont sell yourself short Mike, you did alot more to the car to make it look the way it does.  It wasnt what it is now, you made it look GREAT
> *


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 17 2011, 09:55 AM~19619199
> *nice!
> your newest one?
> *


a guy like 20 minutes from me has it he has 4 58s


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 17 2011, 07:11 PM~19623764
> *a guy like 20 minutes from me has it he has 4 58s
> *


 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Jan 17 2011, 07:18 PM~19623834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 17 2011, 07:11 PM~19623764
> *a guy like 20 minutes from me has it he has 4 58s
> *


YOU LIVE BY HESS IN UTAH???  :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 17 2011, 07:32 PM~19623967
> *YOU LIVE BY HESS IN UTAH???   :biggrin:
> *


lol, I do got 4 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 17 2011, 07:35 PM~19624020
> *lol, I do got 4 :biggrin:
> *


THAT WE KNOW OF!!!! :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Jan 17 2011, 02:21 AM~19617993
> *YES IT WAS, IM LEAVING IT THE SAME COLOR, ONLY DEFERENCE IS THAT ITS OFF THE FRAME NOW...IM HAVING THE BELLY N FRAME PAINTED N ALL UNDER CARRIAGE N ENGINE IS CHROME NOW ALONG WITH ALL MOLDINGS ETC; IM HOLDING OFF ON THE ENGRAVING JUST CUZ MY 59 RAG IS D ONE I HAVE SET FOR ENGRAVING!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 17 2011, 02:23 AM~19617999
> *well thats ur fault there was a middle man ... i told u menso whats up... :angry:
> *


THIS IS TRUE.... BUT IT AL WORKED OUT PERFECT, I GOT MINE AND MIKEY GOT HIS, THANKS BIG HUEY.....

REMEMBER WHEN YOU CALLED ME AND TOLD ME "LAYLO58" WAS FOR SALE..... :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 17 2011, 02:24 AM~19618002
> *when was this 2010??
> 
> *


09


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 17 2011, 07:32 PM~19623967
> *YOU LIVE BY HESS IN UTAH???   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 17 2011, 07:40 PM~19624071
> *09
> *


SUP big Perro!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 17 2011, 08:40 PM~19624071
> *09
> *


ya he was to scared to drive down this way this year :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 17 2011, 07:56 PM~19624243
> *ya  he was to scared to  drive  down this way this  year  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

hey fellow 58'rs will a 58 impala frame fit under any other year impala?


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Jan 18 2011, 12:44 AM~19627376
> *hey fellow 58'rs will a 58 impala frame fit under any other year impala?
> *



Everyone likes that WishBone Frame setup what were you going to use it under 59-60 or 61-64 ??? it's possible this days to make anything work other than that 58 is one of a kind bro.......... I saw a guy use a 58 frame years ago under a 60 impala it took some work but he did it


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Jan 18 2011, 04:17 AM~19627772
> *Everyone likes that WishBone Frame setup what were you going to use it under 59-60 or 61-64 ??? it's possible this days to make anything work other than that 58 is one of a kind bro.......... I saw a guy use a 58 frame years ago under a 60 impala it took some work but he did it
> *


63 impala


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TO THE TOP.. :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Jan 18 2011, 09:59 AM~19629023
> *63 impala
> *


You gonna have to chop some from one end and add to the other i think. There not the same i know that


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Jan 18 2011, 12:44 AM~19627376
> *hey fellow 58'rs will a 58 impala frame fit under any other year impala?
> *


Like its been said, some work will be required.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 17 2011, 07:11 PM~19623764
> *a guy like 20 minutes from me has it he has 4 58s
> *


you talkin bout kenneth? he bought some 58 doors from me and a 56 pontiac rag from a homie of mine


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 18 2011, 05:10 PM~19632429
> *you talkin bout kenneth? he bought some 58 doors from me and a 56 pontiac rag from a homie of mine
> *


yeah ken has like 100 rags!! first time i met him i was like WOW?????


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 18 2011, 07:04 PM~19633509
> *yeah ken has like 100 rags!! first time i met him i was like WOW?????
> *


100 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jan 19 2011, 04:24 PM~19641900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 19 2011, 11:23 PM~19645148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The one at the end is a teaser of yours, right? :dunno:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 18 2011, 07:04 PM~19633509
> *yeah ken has like 100 rags!! first time i met him i was like WOW?????
> *


yea i never been to his place just talked to him a few times. he got alot of nice shit but everytime i see him at the auto fair he brings some retarded shit


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 17 2011, 07:39 PM~19624062
> *THIS IS TRUE.... BUT IT AL WORKED OUT PERFECT, I GOT MINE AND MIKEY GOT HIS, THANKS BIG HUEY.....
> 
> REMEMBER WHEN YOU CALLED ME AND TOLD ME "LAYLO58" WAS FOR SALE..... :cheesy:
> *


i kno of other one 4sale... :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 20 2011, 01:23 AM~19645148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You need some simple green :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Jan 19 2011, 09:14 PM~19645013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHO'S PIECE OF SHIT IS THAT??? :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 20 2011, 08:55 AM~19647254
> *WHO'S PIECE OF SHIT IS THAT???  :biggrin:
> *


I was thinking the same thing. :biggrin:


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 20 2011, 05:55 AM~19647254
> *WHO'S PIECE OF SHIT IS THAT???  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Jan 20 2011, 09:41 AM~19648379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 20 2011, 05:37 AM~19647223
> *You need some simple green :biggrin:
> *


Forest Green :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Anybody happen to have the length, width, and height on a 58 with cruiser skirts and continental kit?  Thanks!
NEVERMIND, found it pretty much:
http://www.58classicchevy.com/specifications.html


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 20 2011, 11:44 AM~19649453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: more pics of this beast?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Jan 20 2011, 08:41 AM~19648379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: GEEZUS!!! LOOK AT THAT SKIRT.... LOOKS LIKE THIS GUY PUT IT ON.










THAT BUGGS THE SHIT OUT OF ME!!! :angry:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 20 2011, 05:18 PM~19652819
> *:uh:  :uh: GEEZUS!!! LOOK AT THAT SKIRT.... LOOKS LIKE THIS GUY PUT IT ON.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 20 2011, 05:20 PM~19652840
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


I HOPE YOU DON'T MIND ME POSTING A PICTURE OF YOU BRO..... :uh:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jan 20 2011, 01:34 PM~19650360
> *:wow: :wow: :wow: more pics of this beast?
> *


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 20 2011, 06:18 PM~19652819
> *:uh:  :uh: GEEZUS!!! LOOK AT THAT SKIRT.... LOOKS LIKE THIS GUY PUT IT ON.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

> *more pics of this beast?
> *


Out with the old....



















...and in with the new.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Jan 20 2011, 09:56 PM~19655314
> *Out with the old....
> 
> 
> ...


OHHHHH 502 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
Send me the tripower :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 20 2011, 09:22 PM~19655630
> *OHHHHH 502  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> Send me the tripower :biggrin:
> *


no doubt


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 20 2011, 10:24 PM~19655661
> *no doubt
> *


Sup MikeSixty :cheesy:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 20 2011, 09:27 PM~19655705
> *Sup MikeSixty :cheesy:
> *



just watchin Barrett Jackson and surfin LIL


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 20 2011, 10:38 PM~19655836
> *just watchin Barrett Jackson and surfin LIL
> *


I see, living the highroller life :wow:  

:biggrin:


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

Que Pasa Locorider,

Holy Moly!! Just yesterday you had less than 3,000 posts. You been a busy man. :uh:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Jan 20 2011, 10:51 PM~19656013
> *Que Pasa Locorider,
> 
> Holy Moly!!  Just yesterday you had less than 3,000 posts.  You been a busy man.  :uh:
> *


lol, what happened to your hand on them pics you put up... :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 20 2011, 09:41 PM~19655868
> *I see, living the highroller life  :wow:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


naw just dreamin...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

> *lol, what happened to your hand on them pics you put up... *



That's funny... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Jan 20 2011, 11:14 PM~19656368
> *That's funny... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 20 2011, 07:29 PM~19654285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Jan 20 2011, 08:56 PM~19655314
> *Out with the old....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 20 2011, 09:22 PM~19655630
> *OHHHHH 502  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> Send me the tripower :biggrin:
> *


DAMN HOARDER!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Jan 20 2011, 09:51 PM~19656013
> *Que Pasa Locorider,
> 
> Holy Moly!!  Just yesterday you had less than 3,000 posts.  You been a busy man.  :uh:
> *


HE'S AFTER SOMETHING THAT I HAVE..... :biggrin: IT'S BETTER THAN ANY N.O.S PART IMAGINABLE. :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 20 2011, 11:26 PM~19656526
> *DAMN HOARDER!!!
> *


its a dirty job, someones gotta do it :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 20 2011, 11:27 PM~19656537
> *HE'S AFTER SOMETHING THAT I HAVE..... :biggrin: IT'S BETTER THAN ANY N.O.S PART IMAGINABLE. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: STOP quoting every single post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 20 2011, 11:27 PM~19656537
> *HE'S AFTER SOMETHING THAT I HAVE..... :biggrin: IT'S BETTER THAN ANY N.O.S PART IMAGINABLE. :biggrin:
> *


I got TEXT proof now, time to Black Mail you :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:run:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Im uploading as we speak... :sprint: :nicoderm:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 20 2011, 10:27 PM~19656541
> *its a dirty job, someones gotta do it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 20 2011, 10:28 PM~19656549
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: STOP quoting every single post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 20 2011, 10:29 PM~19656559
> *I got TEXT proof now, time to Black Mail you :wow:
> *


I CALL TRUCE FUCKER.... :happysad:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 20 2011, 10:31 PM~19656591
> *Im uploading as we speak... :sprint:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 21 2011, 12:11 AM~19656928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice view


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

DON MEGA


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

THIS IS A PERFECT EXAMPLE OF HOW A CRUISER SKIRT SHOULD LINE UP....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

BADDEST PICTURE EVER.....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

SOOOOOOOOO DAMN SICK!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

DAMN, THEN THERE'S THIS PIC.....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jan 20 2011, 11:15 PM~19656953
> *nice view
> *


THANKS TURTLE, DIPPIN AT THE POMONA SWAP.....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Jan 20 2011, 11:18 PM~19656981
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 20 2011, 11:44 PM~19656731
> *I CALL TRUCE FUCKER.... :happysad:
> *


NO TRUCE FUCKER


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Jan 20 2011, 10:56 PM~19655314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you really get the "old" out and the "new" in without taking the core radiator support out? AND the car up on stands? :0 :0 :0 I want pics of that, lol. You the man if so.


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

> *Did you really get the "old" out and the "new" in without taking the core radiator support out? AND the car up on stands? shocked.gif shocked.gif shocked.gif I want pics of that, lol. You the man if so.*


Naw, I ain't the man as this is not mine but, I believe that the body just got a new paint job and was recently re-assembled. Check the clean engine bay...not a scratch or oil smudge. Sounds like you speak from experience. I am finding that there are quite a few "hands-on" owners on this board.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY 58 OWNERS I GOT A QUESTION ON AN ISSUE OF LRM AWHILE BACK THERE WAS A LT BLUE 58 VERT WITH SUM CHROME EYE BROWS ON TOP OF THE FENDERS WER THOSE A FACTORY OPTION? OR DID THEY JUST MADE THOSE FOR THAT 58? TKS


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 22 2011, 01:22 AM~19665585
> *HEY 58 OWNERS I GOT A QUESTION ON AN ISSUE OF LRM AWHILE BACK THERE WAS A LT BLUE 58 VERT WITH SUM CHROME EYE BROWS ON TOP OF THE FENDERS WER THOSE A FACTORY OPTION? OR DID THEY JUST MADE THOSE FOR THAT 58? TKS
> *


AFTERMARKET....


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 22 2011, 02:22 AM~19665585
> *HEY 58 OWNERS I GOT A QUESTION ON AN ISSUE OF LRM AWHILE BACK THERE WAS A LT BLUE 58 VERT WITH SUM CHROME EYE BROWS ON TOP OF THE FENDERS WER THOSE A FACTORY OPTION? OR DID THEY JUST MADE THOSE FOR THAT 58? TKS
> *


They were an aftermarket product from 1958. They are not new, they are 50+ years old. They looked good on Laylow 58 :wow:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Anyone see the 58 ragtop on Barrett Jackson yesterday sell for 198K????? :0 Must have been a bidding war between two bidders or something. Now all 58's just went up in price because of this auction


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Jan 22 2011, 08:59 AM~19666559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  TKS FELLAS I THOUGHT IT WAS SUMTHING SUMBODY MADE FOR THAT ONE LOL...... :happysad: TKS AGAIN FOR CLEARING THAT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Just picked up my 58 here in L.A.... on its way back to Orlando


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jan 22 2011, 02:47 PM~19668327
> *Just picked up my 58 here in L.A.... on its way back to Orlando
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! FIBERGLASS SKIRTS?


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

thanks! yea man.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jan 22 2011, 11:47 PM~19668327
> *Just picked up my 58 here in L.A.... on its way back to Orlando
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, congrats!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

anybody got a driver door locking mechanism?... like the whole setup. not seein em on any the impala sites


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jan 22 2011, 02:47 PM~19668327
> *Just picked up my 58 here in L.A.... on its way back to Orlando
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET 58 BRO :thumbsup: AND COGRATS HOMIE


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jan 22 2011, 03:13 PM~19668468
> *thanks!  yea man.
> *


WELCOME TO THE CLUB MAN... NOW GET YOU A VISOR AND YOU'RE SET.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 21 2011, 12:17 AM~19656969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 22 2011, 06:53 PM~19668681
> *WELCOME TO THE CLUB MAN... NOW GET YOU A VISOR AND YOU'RE SET.
> *


haha thanks homie! never been a visor fan tho.


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

58' ttt


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jan 22 2011, 04:47 PM~19668327
> *Just picked up my 58 here in L.A.... on its way back to Orlando
> 
> 
> ...


Finally someone else in FL with a juiced 58  I'm assuming you sold your 64?


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

yea man! was in the market for a 60s vert but couldnt pass this up!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jan 22 2011, 06:47 PM~19668327
> *Just picked up my 58 here in L.A.... on its way back to Orlando
> 
> 
> ...



congrats cant wait to see it.....


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jan 22 2011, 07:00 PM~19669439
> *haha thanks homie!  never been a visor fan tho.
> 
> 
> ...


nice hardtop bro!!!!


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 22 2011, 03:22 AM~19665585
> *HEY 58 OWNERS I GOT A QUESTION ON AN ISSUE OF LRM AWHILE BACK THERE WAS A LT BLUE 58 VERT WITH SUM CHROME EYE BROWS ON TOP OF THE FENDERS WER THOSE A FACTORY OPTION? OR DID THEY JUST MADE THOSE FOR THAT 58? TKS
> *


aftermarket...my sedan delivery has some on it...they were new in the box and scored on ebay with a buy now of 10 bucks.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jan 22 2011, 07:00 PM~19669439
> *haha thanks homie!  never been a visor fan tho.
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! :wow:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

thanks ya'll!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jan 22 2011, 02:47 PM~19668327
> *Just picked up my 58 here in L.A.... on its way back to Orlando
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jan 22 2011, 03:47 PM~19668327
> *Just picked up my 58 here in L.A.... on its way back to Orlando
> 
> 
> ...


oh so you bought the big homies car well have to finish my 58 so L.A. chapter individuals can have another good buy homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jan 22 2011, 06:00 PM~19669439
> *haha thanks homie!  never been a visor fan tho.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 21 2011, 12:16 AM~19656966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


reppin the 801 :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jan 22 2011, 03:47 PM~19668327
> *Just picked up my 58 here in L.A.... on its way back to Orlando
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on the 58  i think there is a few pics in this topic of it three wheeling


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Jan 22 2011, 10:13 PM~19670978
> *reppin the 801 :biggrin:
> *


Sup Dany :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way+Jan 22 2011, 03:47 PM~19668327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS COLD


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Jan 23 2011, 12:08 AM~19670935
> *oh so you bought the big homies car well have to finish my 58 so L.A. chapter individuals can have another good buy homie :thumbsup:
> *


yea man dwight was real good ppls. cant wait till it gets to orlando!


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jan 23 2011, 02:18 AM~19672060
> *yea man dwight was real good ppls.  cant wait till it gets to orlando!
> 
> 
> ...


Man that muthafuka was built to ride I know your going to do just that !


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Jan 23 2011, 09:17 PM~19672186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jan 23 2011, 12:53 AM~19671618
> *congrats on the 58    i think there is a few pics in this topic of it three wheeling
> *


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Jan 23 2011, 05:56 AM~19672167
> *Man that muthafuka was built to ride I know your going to do just that !
> *


that things a beast in the streets! haha but my foot aint as heavy on the gas as dwights


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jan 22 2011, 06:47 PM~19668327
> *Just picked up my 58 here in L.A.... on its way back to Orlando
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats! Nice Buy..


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

Heres one i'm trying to save . :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jan 22 2011, 06:00 PM~19669439
> *haha thanks homie!  never been a visor fan tho.
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!!! YOU NEED YOU MOUTH WASHED OUT WITH SOAP SON.... :angry:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> Heres one i'm trying to save . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 22 2011, 09:18 PM~19670554
> *aftermarket...my sedan delivery has some on it...they were new in the box and scored on ebay with a buy now of 10 bucks.
> *











DID THEY LOOK LIKE THIS


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Jan 23 2011, 11:34 AM~19674365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

YOU'RE THE MAN FOR PUTTING THOSE ON YOUR RAG JIMMY.... :thumbsup:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Jan 22 2011, 03:25 PM~19668230
> *Anyone see the 58 ragtop on Barrett Jackson yesterday sell for 198K?????  :0 Must have been a bidding war between two bidders or something. Now all 58's just went up in price because of this auction
> *


  THATS GOOD FOR ALL OF US WHAT ACCESSORIES ???? COLOR ???


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 23 2011, 12:27 PM~19674311
> *WTF!!! YOU NEED YOU MOUTH WASHED OUT WITH SOAP SON.... :angry:
> *


guess i do too cause i don't care for that shit either :dunno: its cool if you have it but wouldn't break my neck to get it :nosad:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Jan 23 2011, 12:23 PM~19674275
> * Heres one i'm trying to save . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks solid :thumbsup:


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 18 2006, 06:08 AM~5449746
> *dam look slike no one likes 58's  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


not true brotha i jus can't afford one yet, :biggrin: butt 58 is on my to get list


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Jan 23 2011, 03:17 PM~19674723
> *guess i do too cause i don't care for that shit either  :dunno: its cool if you have it but wouldn't break my neck to get it :nosad:
> *


yea it just aint for me, i think it works if thats the look u want, accessories n all that, but i just need cruiser skirts n continental kit.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

looking for the 2 bolts that connect the double bar on the continental kit and drivers door locking mechanism... thanks


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

went out today for a sunday cruise!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Jan 23 2011, 12:23 PM~19674275
> * Heres one i'm trying to save . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice one there!


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 23 2011, 05:37 PM~19676471
> *went out today for a sunday cruise!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Jan 23 2011, 12:34 PM~19674365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice jimmy


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 23 2011, 05:37 PM~19676471
> *went out today for a sunday cruise!
> 
> 
> ...


MAN, that car is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 21 2011, 12:23 AM~19657034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE CAN I GET SEAT COVERS LIKE THIS FOR A 59 ?????????????????


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@Jan 23 2011, 06:25 PM~19676834
> *WHERE CAN I GET SEAT COVERS LIKE THIS FOR A 59 ?????????????????
> *


I don't know but my 58 came with some thing simular from the factory


----------



## 6 QUATRO (Nov 19, 2010)

this two guys on the left were having lunch in the park by my shop....












nice :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 23 2011, 05:58 PM~19676645
> *MAN, that car is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


thanks buddy!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 23 2011, 04:37 PM~19676471
> *went out today for a sunday cruise!
> 
> 
> ...



dayum real nice


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 23 2011, 06:37 PM~19676471
> *went out today for a sunday cruise!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice spread! Lots of elbow room :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 23 2011, 04:37 PM~19676471
> *went out today for a sunday cruise!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: this is just beautiful im speechless :thumbsup: :worship::worship:::worship:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jan 23 2011, 03:36 PM~19675611
> *looking for the 2 bolts that connect the double bar on the continental kit and drivers door locking mechanism... thanks
> *


try auto city classic 763-444-5880 they specialize in 58"s they should have it :yes:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Good Morning Guys
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: jimdog, SIX1RAG, LONNDOGG


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 22 2011, 04:53 PM~19668681
> *WELCOME TO THE CLUB MAN... NOW GET YOU A VISOR AND YOU'RE SET.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 21 2011, 12:20 AM~19657002
> *BADDEST PICTURE EVER.....
> 
> 
> ...


  That is one of the baddest 958 Impala Convertibles very nice


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 23 2011, 05:54 PM~19676618
> *nice jimmy
> *


Thanks Bro !!!!!


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jan 22 2011, 05:47 PM~19668327
> *Just picked up my 58 here in L.A.... on its way back to Orlando
> 
> 
> ...



Can't wait to see it at a show.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Jan 24 2011, 04:27 AM~19680380
> *try auto city classic 763-444-5880 they specialize in 58"s they should have it  :yes:
> *


thats the site! thanks man


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 23 2011, 07:37 PM~19676471
> *went out today for a sunday cruise!
> 
> 
> ...



I could only Dream!!!


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

OG


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 23 2011, 05:37 PM~19676471
> *went out today for a sunday cruise!
> 
> 
> ...


Ay Johnny don't you need an assistant? maybe someone to take out your trash or sweep out your garage. Im available. Anything to get next to the 8 :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Jan 24 2011, 07:41 PM~19687025
> *OG
> 
> 
> ...


Cool pic


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Jan 24 2011, 07:41 PM~19687025
> *OG
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Jan 24 2011, 07:41 PM~19687025
> *OG
> 
> 
> ...


Thats is a OG Picture


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 23 2011, 05:37 PM~19676471
> *went out today for a sunday cruise!
> 
> 
> ...


damn fucking bad ass!!!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jan 25 2011, 09:07 AM~19691960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good big dog!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jan 25 2011, 09:07 AM~19691960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Niiice


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jan 25 2011, 09:07 AM~19691960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jan 25 2011, 09:07 AM~19691960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 7 2009, 08:56 PM~14122149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

:wow: i wonder how it would it be?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Jan 25 2011, 09:46 PM~19699062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Jan 25 2011, 08:46 PM~19699062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Jan 25 2011, 09:46 PM~19699062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Glad they didnt go with that design


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jan 26 2011, 01:01 PM~19703723
> *Glad they didnt go with that design
> *


Haha I know.... imagine how much a nos grill guard would cost!!!!!
Lol


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Jan 25 2011, 09:46 PM~19699062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks to plain. I do like the grille gaurd.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 25 2011, 07:20 PM~19697994
> *
> *


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Jan 25 2011, 08:46 PM~19699062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 26 2011, 12:43 PM~19703989
> *Haha I know.... imagine how much a nos grill guard would cost!!!!!
> Lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 26 2011, 07:32 PM~19706984
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: gotta keep it real big perro


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 26 2011, 07:06 PM~19707353
> *:biggrin: gotta keep it real big perro
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Jan 26 2011, 12:46 AM~19699062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I actually like the bowtie in the grill but I dont like the Chevrolet on the hood. The V on the hood and not on the grill would be about all I would have done different.

The guards are cool too


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Jan 25 2011, 08:46 PM~19699062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tittys ON a 58











*Big Tittys* IN a 58 :biggrin:


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 27 2011, 12:17 PM~19713381
> *Tittys ON a 58
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Jan 27 2011, 12:28 PM~19713472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's clean!


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 27 2011, 01:13 PM~19713802
> *That's clean!
> *


It was very nice....Barrett Jackson ...final ticket was 185 plus commission and taxes


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jan 25 2011, 09:07 AM~19691960
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bad ass flick


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 26 2011, 07:31 PM~19706981
> *:0  :0
> *


Looks like a Cadillac bumper 57-58


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> > Heres one i'm trying to save . :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Jan 27 2011, 12:47 PM~19714149
> *It was very nice....Barrett Jackson ...final ticket was 185 plus commission and taxes
> *


$198,000 :wow: :wow:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 27 2011, 07:57 PM~19717194
> *$198,000 :wow:  :wow:
> *


aint shit for you brother, cmon now!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Jan 27 2011, 01:36 PM~19714612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: SOMEONE PLEASE PUT A LEVEL ON THOSE SKIRTS!!!   :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 27 2011, 06:58 PM~19717217
> *aint shit for you brother, cmon now!!!
> *


SHIT, I CAN'T EVEN COUNT THAT HIGH BIG RY..... WHAT'S NEW BIG GUY?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Jan 27 2011, 01:47 PM~19714149
> *It was very nice....Barrett Jackson ...final ticket was 185 plus commission and taxes
> *


Was it yours?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 27 2011, 08:04 PM~19717293
> *SHIT, I CAN'T EVEN COUNT THAT HIGH BIG RY..... WHAT'S NEW BIG GUY?
> *


SHIIIIIIIEETTTT.... when Glenn called, you didnt stop counting till you got it.  
just like the ur trip to Tonys back yard...didnt hesitate! :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 27 2011, 08:21 PM~19718218
> *SHIIIIIIIEETTTT.... when Glenn called, you didnt stop counting till you got it.
> just like the ur trip to Tonys back yard...didnt hesitate! :0
> *


MY MOMMY PAID FOR IT. :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 27 2011, 10:09 PM~19718821
> *MY MOMMY PAID FOR IT.  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 27 2011, 09:22 PM~19718990
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 27 2011, 11:01 PM~19719387
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


I need to get me a suga momma I can call mommy too :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 27 2011, 10:03 PM~19719413
> *I need to get me a suga momma I can call mommy too :uh:
> *


BEAUTIFUL WILL KICK YOUR ASS FUCKER....... :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 27 2011, 11:55 PM~19719780
> *BEAUTIFUL WILL KICK YOUR ASS FUCKER....... :biggrin:
> *


haha


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

QUOTE(MICHOACANUNO @ Jan 27 2011, 01:47 PM) 
It was very nice....Barrett Jackson ...final ticket was 185 plus commission and taxes




> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 27 2011, 09:18 PM~19718176
> *Was it yours?
> *



No...I wish....It's a restorer here in Phoenix. His work is really clean.


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm looking for one more like this condition..... Drop me a pm if you know where one is at..... :biggrin:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Jan 27 2011, 12:28 PM~19713472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 27 2011, 08:04 PM~19717293
> *SHIT, I CAN'T EVEN COUNT THAT HIGH BIG RY..... WHAT'S NEW BIG GUY?
> *


OH I KNOW YOU CAN GLEN DOES TOO!!! LOL!!! NOT MUCH BROTHER, JUST TRYING TO BE LIKE YOU BRO!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Jan 28 2011, 06:07 PM~19725173
> *QUOTE(MICHOACANUNO @ Jan 27 2011, 01:47 PM)
> It was very nice....Barrett Jackson ...final ticket was 185 plus commission and taxes
> No...I wish....It's a restorer here in Phoenix.  His work is really clean.
> *


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 28 2011, 09:09 PM~19726529
> *OH I KNOW YOU CAN GLEN DOES TOO!!! LOL!!! NOT MUCH BROTHER, JUST TRYING TO BE LIKE YOU BRO!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 28 2011, 09:50 PM~19726863
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

What's up Locorider?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Jan 29 2011, 07:52 PM~19733526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


S.D MAJESTICS 58 RAG....


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

From the GNRS today in Pomona


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 29 2011, 08:08 PM~19733640
> *S.D MAJESTICS 58 RAG....
> *



I have never seen that color before.


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

What's up Pete?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Jan 29 2011, 08:08 PM~19733645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Jan 29 2011, 08:09 PM~19733652
> *I have never seen that color before.
> *


DEFINITELY A CUSTOM COLOR...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Jan 29 2011, 08:11 PM~19733670
> *What's up Pete?
> *


NOT MUCH MAN, JUST HERE LOITERING IN THIS TOPIC..... HOW YOU DOING?


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 29 2011, 08:36 PM~19733902
> *NOT MUCH MAN, JUST HERE LOITERING IN THIS TOPIC..... HOW YOU DOING?
> *



I'm good. Just trying to figure out how one car at Barrett Jackson can fetch $198K and the next car fetches $88K. If my math is right, that is one hell of a difference in price. Patrick's Classy Cars has topped the scale a couple of years back with a black rag so they must do good work, but that good?


----------



## FATBOY818 (Apr 4, 2009)

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM

Check it out!!

It's a new social network for Car Clubs. Here, You will be able to create a profile for your club and link it to all it's members. You can also post pictures on forums, and view/create events for all to see, to make easier browsing for weekend cruises, car shows, and picnics... ALL FOR FREE. Sign up today and be one of the first involved in this new concept... 


-FAT BOY-

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jan 30 2011, 01:44 AM~19735325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome home :biggrin:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Jan 29 2011, 08:52 PM~19733526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That was the color or my 58 Cay Coral


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Jan 29 2011, 08:52 PM~19733526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Mr hound :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Jan 30 2011, 07:55 AM~19736186
> *That was the color or my 58 Cay Coral
> *


WHAT'S UP BIG JIMMY? YEAH MAN IT'S CLOSE TO CAY CORAL, IT HAS THAT PINKISH COLOR, BUT IT'S NOT CAY CORAL.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jan 30 2011, 12:44 AM~19735325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 30 2011, 10:50 AM~19737063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@Jan 30 2011, 09:53 PM~19741921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :420: nice car


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@Jan 30 2011, 09:53 PM~19741921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELLZ YA!


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Jan 29 2011, 08:52 PM~19733526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :0 :0


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 30 2011, 12:50 PM~19737063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like that one only went for 88k..


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 30 2011, 11:25 AM~19736918
> *WHAT'S UP BIG JIMMY? YEAH MAN IT'S CLOSE TO CAY CORAL, IT HAS THAT PINKISH COLOR, BUT IT'S NOT CAY CORAL.
> *



Sup Pete hell ya thats a bad ass 58 Homie i like that color  True very close 
color


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@Jan 30 2011, 09:53 PM~19741921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

500 :wow:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

sending her out for interior/top


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jan 31 2011, 07:47 PM~19750228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Feb 2 2011, 01:43 AM~19764560
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 31 2011, 11:35 PM~19750899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It was AWESOME to see that car in person!!! For a car that was painted with Lacquer back in 58 or 59 it still looks great, if he would rub it out once it would be incredible!

I want that motor for sure too.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Feb 2 2011, 08:42 AM~19765574
> *It was AWESOME to see that car in person!!! For a car that was painted with Lacquer back in 58 or 59 it still looks great, if he would rub it out once it would be incredible!
> 
> I want that motor for sure too.
> *


Is that how old that paint job is? :0


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 2 2011, 11:59 AM~19765665
> *Is that how old that paint job is?  :0
> *


The story I have is he and his dad both got their cars new and immediatly made them into what they are today. The last paint job might have been in the early to mid 60's but yea thats an old paint job.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Feb 2 2011, 09:02 AM~19765682
> *The story I have is he and his dad both got their cars new and immediatly made them into what they are today. The last paint job might have been in the early to mid 60's but yea thats an old paint job.
> *


thats cool


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 2 2011, 09:59 AM~19765665
> *Is that how old that paint job is?  :0
> *


Yes..its true...and never been ran either..its always been a 'push style show car'. If i remember correctly shortly after it was painted it was scratched or something wich pissed him off..I'll have to reread the article again


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 2 2011, 12:05 PM~19767012
> *Yes..its true...and never been ran either..its always been a 'push style show car'. If i remember correctly shortly after it was painted it was scratched or something wich pissed him off..I'll have to reread the article again
> *


whats up Tom! whats new w the 58?


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

MY 58


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 2 2011, 08:12 PM~19771668
> *MY 58
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 2 2011, 01:11 PM~19767055
> *whats up Tom! whats new w the 58?
> *


How you doing Loc?? just waiting on my job (layoffs coming)...IF i make it through its time to go alll in....


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Feb 2 2011, 07:42 AM~19765574
> *It was AWESOME to see that car in person!!! For a car that was painted with Lacquer back in 58 or 59 it still looks great, if he would rub it out once it would be incredible!
> 
> I want that motor for sure too.
> *


What's happening with the motor?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 2 2011, 09:33 PM~19772748
> *How you doing Loc?? just waiting on my job (layoffs coming)...IF i make it through its time to go alll in....
> *


Well good luck to you man! Hopefully u get that 8 rollin....


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Feb 2 2011, 09:46 PM~19772920
> *What's happening with the motor?
> *


I like ur Avi


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

Just trying to get in good graces with you and Pete. Now can you please send me an og Zig-zag trunk floor? :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 2 2011, 07:12 PM~19771668
> *MY 58
> 
> 
> ...


bad


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

I didn't see the nice black 58 rag the first time


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Kita with my 58


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Feb 2 2011, 10:47 PM~19773709
> *Just trying to get in good graces with you and Pete.  Now can you please send me an og Zig-zag trunk floor?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 2 2011, 11:02 PM~19773827
> *Kita with my 58
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 







[/QUOTE]

*HOP RULES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala+Feb 2 2011, 11:42 AM~19765574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm let me show you


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 2 2011, 11:05 AM~19767012
> *Yes..its true...and never been ran either..its always been a 'push style show car'. If i remember correctly shortly after it was painted it was scratched or something wich pissed him off..I'll have to reread the article again
> *













Must have been repainted (after the scratch) as this is a period shot of Mox Miller's car and it is not what we see today.


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

Also seems like he has some after market accessories.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

is the PHONE an aftermarket accesory? :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Feb 3 2011, 04:20 PM~19780114
> *is the PHONE an aftermarket accesory?  :0
> *


YES.... ITS A DINSMORE ROTARY PHONE.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 3 2011, 07:00 PM~19780931
> *YES.... ITS A DINSMORE ROTARY PHONE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 3 2011, 08:06 PM~19782348
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT'S SO FUNNY? YOU STILL GONNA SELL ME THAT N.O.S ONE YOU HAVE? :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 3 2011, 09:23 PM~19782602
> *WHAT'S SO FUNNY? YOU STILL GONNA SELL ME THAT N.O.S ONE YOU HAVE? :biggrin:
> *


no


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 3 2011, 09:00 PM~19780931
> *YES.... ITS A DINSMORE ROTARY PHONE.
> *


prriiiiiiiiceyyyyy haha


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Feb 4 2011, 01:46 PM~19788416
> *prriiiiiiiiceyyyyy haha
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 3 2011, 07:00 PM~19780931
> *YES.... ITS A DINSMORE ROTARY PHONE.
> *


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 6 QUATRO (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

:wave: Say any of you guys have a OG 1958 Autronic Eye that you would like to ''Off''' (sale)
Have a Homie Willing to step up with Cash 1,$$$ <<< it must be correct ....... PM pictures we can deal.... Must be NOS or clean used............... Thanks  :drama: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blocky77_@Feb 5 2011, 01:28 AM~19793326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 2 2011, 11:02 PM~19773827
> *Kita with my 58
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blocky77_@Feb 5 2011, 01:28 AM~19793326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

From the CUBA thread


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 5 2011, 07:09 PM~19797566
> *From the CUBA thread
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TODAY WAS A NICE DAY, SO I MIGHT BE WAKING UP MY EIGHT TOMORROW FROM IT'S 5 MONTH HIBERNATION.....


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Blocky77_@Feb 5 2011, 12:28 AM~19793326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Dennis? :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 3 2011, 11:29 PM~19784609
> *no
> *


 :uh: WHAT A FIFTYH8R!!! :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Feb 4 2011, 12:46 PM~19788416
> *prriiiiiiiiceyyyyy haha
> *


IT'S A 1 YR ONLY ACCESSORY, SO YEAH IT'S PRETTY PRICEY......


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6 QUATRO_@Feb 4 2011, 10:14 PM~19792734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THAT EIGHT.... I'M JUST WAITING FOR TURTLE TO GIVE ME THE GO ON PURCHASING IT.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 4 2011, 10:49 PM~19792925
> *:wave: Say any of you guys have a OG 1958 Autronic Eye that you would like to ''Off''' (sale)
> Have a Homie Willing to step up with Cash 1,$$$ <<< it must be correct ....... PM pictures we can deal.... Must be NOS or clean used............... Thanks    :drama:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blocky77_@Feb 5 2011, 12:28 AM~19793326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 6 2011, 09:48 AM~19800455
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAMMMNNN... that 8 looks good.... missing a fender mount spotlight tho :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 6 2011, 12:37 PM~19802118
> *DAAAAAMMMNNN... that 8 looks good.... missing a fender mount spotlight tho :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I TOOK IT OFF THAT DAY... IT'S MAGNETIZED ON FOR EASY REMOVAL.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

lol


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 6 2011, 01:41 PM~19802144
> *YEAH I TOOK IT OFF THAT DAY... IT'S MAGNETIZED ON FOR EASY REMOVAL.
> *


OG NOS accy.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 6 2011, 12:44 PM~19802173
> *OG NOS accy.
> *


YA SABES


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

part number?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 6 2011, 01:33 PM~19802506
> *part number?
> *


THAT'S WHY I CALLED YOU BUT YOU FORWARDED MY CALL ASSHOLE!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 6 2011, 06:40 PM~19803846
> *THAT'S WHY I CALLED YOU BUT YOU FORWARDED MY CALL ASSHOLE!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 6 2011, 06:40 PM~19803846
> *THAT'S WHY I CALLED YOU BUT YOU FORWARDED MY CALL ASSHOLE!!!
> *


I called you back but it said to enter a credit card before I could talk to you! :uh:


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Anyone out there have an original powerglide trans dip stick tube (9 inch's), pm me with info. Thanks


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Feb 7 2011, 06:46 PM~19812779
> *Anyone out there have an original powerglide trans dip stick tube (9 inch's), pm me with info. Thanks
> *


Will one out of cast iron powerglide work form a different years i have a few junkers in storage i can check for you


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 5 2011, 08:09 PM~19797566
> *From the CUBA thread
> 
> 
> ...


one hell of a taxi car :wow:


----------



## cbone63 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 7 2011, 10:58 PM~19814642
> *one hell of a taxi car  :wow:
> *


TO BAD NO CARS CANNOT BE HAULED OUT OF CUBA :banghead:


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cbone63_@Feb 7 2011, 10:33 PM~19814962
> *TO BAD NO CARS CANNOT BE HAULED OUT OF CUBA :banghead:
> *


Cuban Cigars cannot be brought into the U.S. either. But I'm smokin a cuban Cohiba as I'm typing.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Feb 7 2011, 10:44 PM~19815056
> *Cuban Cigars cannot be brought into the U.S. either.  But I'm smokin a cuban Cohiba as I'm typing.
> *


Cohiba's CAN be exported to Mexico and a bunch of other countries, but cars CAN NOT. So your analogy fails.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M3xican R3dn3ck_@Feb 6 2011, 02:10 PM~19802354


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 7 2011, 07:39 PM~19813589
> *Will one out of cast iron powerglide work form a different years i have a few junkers in storage i can check for you
> *


Not sure. The one off mine is 9 inch's with a tab to bolt on to trany.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

>


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Feb 8 2011, 04:53 PM~19821001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! NICE CAR MAN..... MEXICO, BIG PANCHO, DONALD AND RUDSTER CHILLIN, SICK!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD66_@Feb 8 2011, 03:53 PM~19820147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Feb 8 2011, 05:53 PM~19821001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Feb 8 2011, 11:32 AM~19818763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both them RIDES got FAT ASS'S  LOL


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 6 2011, 10:48 AM~19800455
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Damn dawgie, rolling on Classics too??....them stickers or medallions??


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 6 2011, 09:29 AM~19800338
> *I LOVE THAT EIGHT.... I'M JUST WAITING FOR TURTLE TO GIVE ME THE GO ON PURCHASING IT.
> *


Dam PETE don't play with people's feelings.... I guess coming from a 58 rag owner I'll take it as a complement


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

>


Both them RIDES got FAT ASS'S  LOL
[/quote]


JUST THE WAY BIG JIMDOG LIKES


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Feb 8 2011, 05:53 PM~19821001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TO THE TOP...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 9 2011, 02:36 PM~19827227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT TRINOS?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 9 2011, 11:27 AM~19827173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice bumper kit


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 9 2011, 11:36 AM~19827227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Coming out real nice, i dig it without the skirts to


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

quick question,,,,,,,,,,,
what`s the BEST , or most common stock 58 color?
they came out with some nice colors in 58, some guys say that pale yellow is a rare color, but see a few of them roaming around on here,,,,
anybody care to chime in?


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 8 2011, 09:32 PM~19823066
> *Damn dawgie, rolling on Classics too??....them stickers or medallions??
> *


medallions the only way i can go. :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 9 2011, 02:10 PM~19828516
> *quick question,,,,,,,,,,,
> what`s the BEST , or most common stock 58 color?
> they came out with some nice colors in 58, some guys say that pale yellow is a rare color, but see a few of them roaming around on here,,,,
> ...


most common i would say red all day and the colonial cream would be the rare ? but i dont know that for sure? just from whats out there!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Feb 9 2011, 05:58 PM~19830191
> *medallions the only way i can go. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 9 2011, 02:10 PM~19828516
> *quick question,,,,,,,,,,,
> what`s the BEST , or most common stock 58 color?
> they came out with some nice colors in 58, some guys say that pale yellow is a rare color, but see a few of them roaming around on here,,,,
> ...


Black is a pretty common color, lot of reds out there to.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 8 2011, 08:32 PM~19823066
> *Damn dawgie, rolling on Classics too??....them stickers or medallions??
> *


 :biggrin: THATS NOT MINE BIG DOG, JUST LOOKS LIKE IT.  

HERE'S MINE... :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Feb 8 2011, 10:13 PM~19824149
> *Dam PETE don't play with people's feelings.... I guess coming from a 58 rag owner I'll take it as a complement
> *


COME ON NOW TURTLE, YOU KNOW I WANT THAT EIGHT.... I'VE TOLD YOU PLENTY OF TIMES.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Feb 9 2011, 02:34 AM~19825180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 NICE COLOR....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 9 2011, 01:10 PM~19828516
> *quick question,,,,,,,,,,,
> what`s the BEST , or most common stock 58 color?
> they came out with some nice colors in 58, some guys say that pale yellow is a rare color, but see a few of them roaming around on here,,,,
> ...


I WOULD SAY RED OR SIERRA GOLD....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 9 2011, 01:10 PM~19828516
> *quick question,,,,,,,,,,,
> what`s the BEST , or most common stock 58 color?
> they came out with some nice colors in 58, some guys say that pale yellow is a rare color, but see a few of them roaming around on here,,,,
> ...


That light silver blue is pretty common too and does anybody knwo if the front and rear door handle shileds are the same or are they different??


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 10 2011, 08:09 PM~19840616
> *That light silver blue is pretty common too and does anybody knwo if the front and rear door handle shileds are the same or are they different??
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 10 2011, 08:33 PM~19840945
> *
> *


  so they are different just bought some on ebay dude said they where front box says they are fronts got here both had big R on the back i figues that stands for rear correct


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 10 2011, 10:09 PM~19840616
> *That light silver blue is pretty common too and does anybody knwo if the front and rear door handle shileds are the same or are they different??
> *


THEY LOOK THE SAME,I HAVE A BOX MARKED FOR A 4 DOOR, ALL 4 LOOK THE SAME :biggrin:
I`LL NEED TO CHECK IF THEY ARE DIFERENT NOW,,,,,, :angry: 
FOR A MINUTE I WAS HAPPY, THOUGHT I HAD 4 FRONT DOORS :uh: 
WHAT ABOUT THE CORAL/ PINK COLOR? I THINK IT LOOKS GREAT ON A HARDTOP, BUT WHAT ABOUT A RAGTOP?
GUYS WERE SAYING THAT THE LIGHT YELLOW RARE TOO, NOT SURE HOW MANY ARE OUT THERE IN YELLOW.
LOTS OF BLACK 58`S OUT THERE


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 10 2011, 08:37 PM~19840996
> * so they are different just bought some on ebay dude said they where front box says they are fronts got here both had big R on the back i figues that stands for rear correct
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 10 2011, 08:52 PM~19841208
> *THEY'RE THE SAME.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ok cool i was about to have to catch a case on some fucking old ass canuck LOL :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 10 2011, 09:54 PM~19841230
> *Ok cool i was about to have to catch a case on some fucking old ass canuck LOL :biggrin:
> *


They are different. Part numbers are the different and they do have that Big R on them as opposed to the F. They look the same, but when you lay them on a flat surface you can see how the "knuckle" section sits flush on the Fronts and in the Rears it goes up away to make up for the curvature of the rear doors.
Let me know what that CASE number is... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 10 2011, 10:13 PM~19841940
> *They are different.  Part numbers are the different and they do have that Big R on them as opposed to the F.  They look the same, but when you lay them on a flat surface you can see how the "knuckle" section sits flush on the Fronts and in the Rears it goes up away to make up for the curvature of the rear doors.
> Let me know what that CASE number is... :biggrin:
> *


You gunna put some NOS PARTS on my books LOL


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

This Photobucket App is the shit!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Phx Lowrider Show in 88 or 89


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 10 2011, 11:20 PM~19841992
> *You gunna put some NOS PARTS on my books LOL
> *


LOL!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 10 2011, 11:29 PM~19842069
> *Phx Lowrider Show in 88 or 89
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 10 2011, 10:27 PM~19842055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 11 2011, 12:27 AM~19842055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the way you discretely show off other goodies in your pics. Look at the cruiser skirt ornament and the 58 ac tag :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 10 2011, 11:30 PM~19842076
> *:0  :0
> *


...and this one...wish now I had a side pic of it


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 10 2011, 11:43 PM~19842170
> *...and this one...wish now I had a side pic of it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 10 2011, 08:54 PM~19841230
> *Ok cool i was about to have to catch a case on some fucking old ass canuck LOL :biggrin:
> *


SLAP THAT FOOL BIG T...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 10 2011, 10:13 PM~19841940
> *They are different.  Part numbers are the different and they do have that Big R on them as opposed to the F.  They look the same, but when you lay them on a flat surface you can see how the "knuckle" section sits flush on the Fronts and in the Rears it goes up away to make up for the curvature of the rear doors.
> Let me know what that CASE number is... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 10 2011, 10:20 PM~19841992
> *You gunna put some NOS PARTS on my books LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 10 2011, 10:27 PM~19842055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 10 2011, 10:28 PM~19842066
> *This Photobucket App is the shit!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 10 2011, 10:29 PM~19842069
> *Phx Lowrider Show in 88 or 89
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

That orange one belonged to Vic smith,beautiful car.the yellow one was called"smooth sailing". Those two cars made me want and love 58's.one day soon....


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

58s 
T

T

T


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Feb 11 2011, 12:14 PM~19845186
> *That orange one belonged to Vic smith,beautiful car.the yellow one was called"smooth sailing". Those two cars made me want and love 58's.one day soon....
> *


  

Proffesionals car club I believe...Vic's 58, I don't remember "Smooth Sailing" club tho


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 11 2011, 04:41 PM~19847038
> *
> 
> Proffesionals car club I believe...Vic's 58, I don't remember "Smooth Sailing" club tho
> *


yep and he still has it :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

LOOK WHO AROSE FROM THE DEAD... I HADN'T SEEN THIS BITCH IN 5 MONTHS. WENT FOR A NICE CRUISE HERE IN SUNNY CALIFORNIA.


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 11 2011, 09:51 PM~19849273
> *LOOK WHO AROSE FROM THE DEAD... I HADN'T SEEN THIS BITCH IN 5 MONTHS. WENT FOR A NICE CRUISE HERE IN SUNNY CALIFORNIA.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

The yellow 58 was called "smooth sailing".god willing if I ever get one it will b that color.It looks real classy and elegant,but gangster at the same time.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 11 2011, 08:51 PM~19849273
> *LOOK WHO AROSE FROM THE DEAD... I HADN'T SEEN THIS BITCH IN 5 MONTHS. WENT FOR A NICE CRUISE HERE IN SUNNY CALIFORNIA.
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing like a roll in the rag.  We lookin at mid 70's tomorrow. Bought my 7 year old son a YZ50 and we going out on his first ride. Should be good for a big crash! :biggrin:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Feb 11 2011, 10:16 PM~19849498
> *The yellow 58 was called "smooth sailing".god willing if I ever get one it will b that color.It looks real classy and elegant,but gangster at the same time.
> *


Lemon laid is that color it is nice


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 11 2011, 12:40 PM~19845926
> *58s
> T
> 
> ...



got my shirt thx


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 10 2011, 10:20 PM~19841992
> *You gunna put some NOS PARTS on my books LOL
> *


Ill still take the nos parts  but i hit dude up he refunded my money and tld me to keep or toss them guards and he was sorry for the mix up LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 11 2011, 08:51 PM~19849273
> *LOOK WHO AROSE FROM THE DEAD... I HADN'T SEEN THIS BITCH IN 5 MONTHS. WENT FOR A NICE CRUISE HERE IN SUNNY CALIFORNIA.
> 
> 
> ...


Im gunna star saving my boxs and shape them into a 58 rag for next winter so when u unzip the cover u getting cardboard ha ha ha LOL


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 11 2011, 09:51 PM~19849273
> *LOOK WHO AROSE FROM THE DEAD... I HADN'T SEEN THIS BITCH IN 5 MONTHS. WENT FOR A NICE CRUISE HERE IN SUNNY CALIFORNIA.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 11 2011, 11:23 PM~19849973
> *got my shirt thx
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 12 2011, 12:17 AM~19850296
> *Ill still take the nos parts  but i hit dude up he refunded my money and tld me to keep or toss them guards and he was sorry for the mix up LOL
> *


That's cool, now... stop drunk eBay buying!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 12 2011, 12:19 AM~19850312
> *Im gunna star saving my boxs and shape them into a 58 rag for next winter so when u unzip the cover u getting cardboard ha ha ha LOL
> *


 :biggrin: I'll help ya if I get to keep that spotlight :wow:


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Feb 12 2011, 03:45 PM~19853334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 the silver revolution is upon us!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Feb 11 2011, 09:15 PM~19848922
> *yep and he still has it :biggrin:
> *



still redoin it ,,been a long min if u kno vic hes in no rush.. cant wait to see it again...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 11 2011, 09:51 PM~19849273
> *LOOK WHO AROSE FROM THE DEAD... I HADN'T SEEN THIS BITCH IN 5 MONTHS. WENT FOR A NICE CRUISE HERE IN SUNNY CALIFORNIA.
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Feb 12 2011, 03:45 PM~19853334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that silver looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound+Feb 12 2011, 02:45 PM~19853334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X58


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

Here are some old school pics.


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 8 2011, 11:04 AM~19818072
> *Cohiba's CAN be exported to Mexico and a bunch of other countries, but cars CAN NOT.  So your analogy fails.
> *


Dunno, I've heard of it happening. I now there are buses in costa rica of cuban origin . Maybe even in Miami. Cuba-Veracruz.... Why am I telling you this. Your a non believer. With $$$$ in Cuba and $$$ in Veracruz. It can HAPPEN. AS I say, I'm told it has happened before. It's this: "$$$$$$$$$" . hahaha I've seen rags , a good steady flow of them going into Guatamala and Honduras. all going through Mex. Mexico isn't the U.S.A. I've seen some pretty impressive stuff over there that made me go :wow: .. 

"Si se puede" Si se Puede"


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Feb 13 2011, 12:23 AM~19856293
> *Dunno,  I've heard of it happening.  I now there are buses in costa rica of cuban origin .  Maybe even in Miami.  Cuba-Veracruz....    Why am I telling you this. Your a non believer.  With $$$$ in Cuba and $$$ in Veracruz.  It can HAPPEN.  AS I say, I'm told it has happened before.  It's this: "$$$$$$$$$" .  hahaha  I've seen rags , a good steady flow of them going into Guatamala and Honduras.  all going through Mex.  Mexico isn't the U.S.A.    I've seen some pretty impressive stuff over there that made me go  :wow: ..
> 
> "Si se puede"  Si se Puede"
> *


Wow, you've been "told" so it must be true. In this site we've been "told" *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN*


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Feb 12 2011, 11:32 PM~19855985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 11 2011, 10:21 PM~19849958
> *Nothing like a roll in the rag.    We lookin at mid 70's tomorrow.  Bought my 7 year old son a YZ50 and we going out on his first ride.  Should be good for a big crash!  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR... IT WAS SCORCHING OVER HERE YESTERDAY, IT FELT LIKE JULY, HAHA....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 11 2011, 10:23 PM~19849973
> *got my shirt thx
> *


 :yes: ME TO.... THANKS HESS


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 11 2011, 11:19 PM~19850312
> *Im gunna star saving my boxs and shape them into a 58 rag for next winter so when u unzip the cover u getting cardboard ha ha ha LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT'S FUNNY MAN, CUZ MY GIRL TOLD ME THE SAME THING.... :biggrin: 

THEY BETTER BE EMPTY N.O.S BOXES.....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 12 2011, 12:00 PM~19852630
> *:biggrin: I'll help ya if I get to keep that spotlight  :wow:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Feb 12 2011, 02:45 PM~19853334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 12 2011, 09:04 PM~19855349
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> *


WHAT'S UP BIG HUEY? HOW YOU DOING BRO?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Feb 12 2011, 11:23 PM~19856293
> *Dunno,  I've heard of it happening.  I now there are buses in costa rica of cuban origin .  Maybe even in Miami.  Cuba-Veracruz....    Why am I telling you this. Your a non believer.  With $$$$ in Cuba and $$$ in Veracruz.  It can HAPPEN.  AS I say, I'm told it has happened before.  It's this: "$$$$$$$$$" .  hahaha  I've seen rags , a good steady flow of them going into Guatamala and Honduras.  all going through Mex.  Mexico isn't the U.S.A.    I've seen some pretty impressive stuff over there that made me go  :wow: ..
> 
> "Si se puede"  Si se Puede"
> *





> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 13 2011, 08:15 AM~19857419
> *Wow, you've been "told" so it must be true.  In this site we've been "told" PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 13 2011, 09:15 AM~19857419
> *Wow, you've been "told" so it must be true.  In this site we've been "told" PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN
> *


There's no pics for understanding the laws, No pics for knowing the possibilities. You don't take pics of those. No pic of fixing a "chocolate" in Mexico. You don't take pics of that. Period.


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Feb 13 2011, 01:43 PM~19858806
> *There's no pics for understanding the laws, No pics for knowing the possibilities.  You don't take pics of those.  No pic of fixing a "chocolate" in Mexico.  You don't take pics of that.  Period.
> *


And .... Like you say..... It never happened.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 13 2011, 10:24 AM~19857760
> *:yes:  ME TO.... THANKS HESS
> *


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 13 2011, 10:27 AM~19857777
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 13 2011, 10:29 AM~19857793
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 11 2011, 09:51 PM~19849273
> *LOOK WHO AROSE FROM THE DEAD... I HADN'T SEEN THIS BITCH IN 5 MONTHS. WENT FOR A NICE CRUISE HERE IN SUNNY CALIFORNIA.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

FUCK THE FIFTYH8ER CREW.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 12 2011, 12:00 PM~19852630
> *:biggrin: I'll help ya if I get to keep that spotlight  :wow:
> *


DONE LOL and i wasnt drunk ebaying LOL not my fault fucker posted them as front and stuff rear in the front box


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 13 2011, 09:15 AM~19857419
> *Wow, you've been "told" so it must be true.  In this site we've been "told" PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 13 2011, 09:26 AM~19857771
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THAT'S FUNNY MAN, CUZ MY GIRL TOLD ME THE SAME THING....  :biggrin:
> 
> THEY BETTER BE EMPTY N.O.S BOXES.....
> *


I like her style tell her have it washed gased up and in the pass seat when i get there HA HA HA


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Feb 13 2011, 08:11 PM~19861527
> *FUCK THE FIFTYH8ER CREW.... :biggrin:
> *


Oh, how nice to see one of the OG members showin love :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 13 2011, 09:19 PM~19862414
> *DONE LOL and i wasnt drunk ebaying LOL not my fault fucker posted them as front and stuff rear in the front box
> *


Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrre :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 13 2011, 08:50 PM~19862733
> *Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrre :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Feb 13 2011, 08:11 PM~19861527
> *FUCK THE FIFTYH8ER CREW.... :biggrin:
> *



Don't Hate Homie LOL


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

:biggrin: What up guys any one busting out with any more 58 's ????


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 14 2011, 02:19 AM~19864737
> *:biggrin:  What up guys any one busting out with any more 58 's ????
> *


 :yes:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 13 2011, 10:29 AM~19857788
> *WHAT'S UP BIG HUEY? HOW YOU DOING BRO?
> *



WADDUP BROTHER IM DOING OK COULD BE BETTER MAKIG THE BEST OF IT..ESP WITH MY KNEE.. WHEN U COMING DOWN THIS WAY [NO ****] LOL....


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 13 2011, 07:16 PM~19859468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Something about the lake pipes and the lower trim piece on the car at the same time dont look right. I say either one but not both.


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 14 2011, 02:07 AM~19864718
> *Don't Hate Homie LOL
> *



Hater homie... Never....

Im the founder of the Fiftyhater crew ask around ..


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Feb 14 2011, 11:07 AM~19866549
> *Hater homie... Never....
> 
> Im the founder of the Fiftyhater crew ask around ..
> *


Hate! That's what it's all about!!!!
FIFTYH8ER CREW :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Feb 13 2011, 07:11 PM~19861527
> *FUCK THE FIFTYH8ER CREW.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 13 2011, 08:49 PM~19862717
> *Oh, how nice to see one of the OG members showin love :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 13 2011, 09:53 PM~19863315
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 14 2011, 01:07 AM~19864718
> *Don't Hate Homie LOL
> *


HAHA, HE'S LEGIT BIG JIMMY.... PETE'S MY DOG.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 14 2011, 01:19 AM~19864737
> *:biggrin:  What up guys any one busting out with any more 58 's ????
> *


 :0 :0 HOPE NOT, THE FEWER THE BETTER.... :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 14 2011, 01:26 AM~19864753
> *WADDUP BROTHER IM DOING OK COULD BE BETTER MAKIG THE BEST OF IT..ESP WITH MY KNEE.. WHEN U COMING DOWN THIS WAY [NO ****] LOL....
> 
> *


COOL MAN, I WISH YOU A FULL RECOVERY BRO.... TAKE TIME THOUGH.

I PLAN ON MAKING MORE SHOWS AND TRIPS THIS YR BRO, SO HOPEFULLY SOON.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Feb 14 2011, 04:37 AM~19864919
> *Something about the lake pipes and the lower trim piece on the car at the same time dont look right. I say either one but not both.
> *


 :0 SOUNDS LIKE YOU BELONG IN THE "FIFTYH8ER CREW"...... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Feb 14 2011, 10:07 AM~19866549
> *Hater homie... Never....
> 
> Im the founder of the Fiftyhater crew ask around ..
> *


MAN DON'T EVEN GET ME STARTED ON PETE!!! THIS FOOL IS NUTTS, HAHA...... NON-STOP LAUGHTER WITH THIS GUY. :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 14 2011, 10:12 AM~19866585
> *Hate! That's what it's all about!!!!
> FIFTYH8ER CREW :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 14 2011, 02:19 AM~19864737
> *:biggrin:  What up guys any one busting out with any more 58 's ????
> *


ill have some pics up soon


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 14 2011, 11:25 AM~19867224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Feb 14 2011, 05:37 AM~19864919
> *Something about the lake pipes and the lower trim piece on the car at the same time dont look right. I say either one but not both.
> *


i agree


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Feb 11 2011, 11:21 PM~19849960
> *Lemon laid is that color it is nice
> *


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 14 2011, 03:19 AM~19864737
> *:biggrin:  What up guys any one busting out with any more 58 's ????
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Feb 14 2011, 08:51 PM~19872329
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


It looks good too seen it this weekend but forgot to take your trim down there LOL im going again this weekend if you want to meet up? or i can drop it off


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

HERE'S AN OLD SCHOOL PICTURE
OSCARS 58


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

for the 58 impala fast right hand spotlight bracket going for sale


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

LOL SUp Pete what is Cracking Homie !!!!!!! How you Been call me Later Today ....
I will have them scuff pads this week coming up for you Homie :biggrin: PM 
your address :biggrin:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 14 2011, 07:26 PM~19870703
> *HAHA, HE'S LEGIT BIG JIMMY.... PETE'S MY DOG.
> *



LOL !!! Yea it's all good you talk good about him 
Before to me.........
No Problem here Homie Whats New Homie !!!!


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 15 2011, 02:33 AM~19873791
> *LOL !!! Yea it's all good you talk good about him
> Before to me.........
> No Problem here Homie Whats New Homie !!!!
> *



*DONT BELIEVE EVERYTHING PETESTA TELLS YOU ... I STILL THINK HE'S A DIRTBAG... :uh: *

LOL...
THATS MY DOG...  


LOCORIDER IS RIGHT THERE WITH HIM...


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

http://www.oldride.com/library/1958_chevrolet_impala.html


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Feb 13 2011, 09:11 PM~19861527
> *FUCK THE FIFTYH8ER CREW.... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 14 2011, 03:26 AM~19864753
> *WADDUP BROTHER IM DOING OK COULD BE BETTER MAKIG THE BEST OF IT..ESP WITH MY KNEE.. WHEN U COMING DOWN THIS WAY [IM A ****] LOL....
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 14 2011, 08:29 PM~19870734
> *COOL MAN, I WISH YOU A FULL RECOVERY BRO.... TAKE TIME THOUGH.
> 
> I PLAN ON MAKING MORE SHOWS AND TRIPS THIS YR BRO, SO HOPEFULLY SOON.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 14 2011, 10:30 PM~19870748
> *:0 SOUNDS LIKE YOU BELONG IN THE "FIFTYH8ER CREW"...... :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Damned right... I hate every 58 that I cant own


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Feb 15 2011, 08:24 AM~19874886
> *http://www.oldride.com/library/1958_chevrolet_impala.html
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Feb 15 2011, 07:32 AM~19874499
> *DONT BELIEVE EVERYTHING PETESTA TELLS YOU ... I STILL THINK HE'S A DIRTBAG...  :uh:
> 
> LOL...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 15 2011, 08:30 AM~19874924
> *:uh:
> *


TELL'EM SMILEY!!! YOU'RE A 58ER ALSO HOMIE..... :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 15 2011, 08:31 AM~19874931
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


NICE EDIT.... :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 15 2011, 08:32 AM~19874939
> *:uh:
> *


 :wow: NEVERMIND, I JUST GOT A PM FROM SMILEY SAYING I BETTER NOT GET CAUGHT SOUTH OF MAGIC MOUNTAIN OR IT'S CURTAINS FOR ME..... :wow: :wow:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

some body selling a 58 on miami craigslist for $5500


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 15 2011, 07:55 PM~19879470
> *:wow: NEVERMIND, I JUST GOT A PM FROM SMILEY SAYING I BETTER NOT GET CAUGHT SOUTH OF MAGIC MOUNTAIN OR IT'S CURTAINS FOR ME..... :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 15 2011, 08:55 PM~19879470
> *:wow: NEVERMIND, I JUST GOT A PM FROM SMILEY SAYING I BETTER NOT GET CAUGHT SOUTH OF MAGIC MOUNTAIN OR IT'S CURTAINS FOR ME..... :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 14 2011, 07:30 PM~19870748
> *:0 SOUNDS LIKE YOU BELONG IN THE "FIFTYH8ER CREW"...... :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Prime candidate!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 14 2011, 07:32 PM~19870770
> *MAN DON'T EVEN GET ME STARTED ON PETE!!! THIS FOOL IS NUTTS, HAHA...... NON-STOP LAUGHTER WITH THIS GUY.  :biggrin:
> *


I can second that! ..."I'll never loose a fight, I'll even bite his huevos but I won't loose that fight" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 14 2011, 07:35 PM~19870816
> *ill have some pics up soon
> *


 :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 14 2011, 08:47 PM~19871611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Feb 14 2011, 09:51 PM~19872329
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 14 2011, 10:26 PM~19872609
> *It looks good too seen it this weekend but forgot to take your trim down there LOL im going again this weekend if you want to meet up? or i can drop it off
> *


PICS OR... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Feb 14 2011, 11:23 PM~19873106
> *HERE'S AN OLD SCHOOL PICTURE
> OSCARS 58
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Feb 15 2011, 08:32 AM~19874499
> *DONT BELIEVE EVERYTHING PETESTA TELLS YOU ... I STILL THINK HE'S A DIRTBAG...  :uh:
> 
> LOL...
> ...


Sup big perrito! U going to the LA show July 31?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Feb 15 2011, 09:24 AM~19874886
> *http://www.oldride.com/library/1958_chevrolet_impala.html
> *


 :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Feb 15 2011, 11:39 AM~19875723
> *Damned right... I hate every 58 that I cant own
> *


FIFTYH8ER CREW :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 15 2011, 07:52 PM~19879432
> *TELL'EM SMILEY!!! YOU'RE A 58ER ALSO HOMIE..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 15 2011, 10:12 PM~19880990
> *I can second that! ..."I'll never loose a fight, I'll even bite his huevos but I won't loose that fight" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 15 2011, 10:25 PM~19881124
> *Sup big perrito! U going to the LA show July 31?
> *


  
You rolling down, cause you k ow you gotta a place to kick it homie


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Feb 16 2011, 06:16 AM~19882391
> *:biggrin:
> 
> You rolling down, cause you k ow you gotta a place to kick it homie
> *


Thanks big dog, I appreciate it.


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 15 2011, 09:25 PM~19881124
> *Sup big perrito! U going to the LA show July 31?
> *


Yo Ragtop, I don't know why Locorider doesn't just move down here. He knows he wants to.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

So whos going to grab this up????

http://www.crankyape.com/default.asp?pg=Di...temNumber=24440


----------



## 58ese (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 16 2011, 12:53 PM~19884674
> *So whos going to grab this up????
> 
> http://www.crankyape.com/default.asp?pg=Di...temNumber=24440
> *


 :wow: :0 :0


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58ese_@Feb 16 2011, 01:43 PM~19885091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: MEAN 58


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58ese_@Feb 16 2011, 01:43 PM~19885091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 16 2011, 12:53 PM~19884674
> *So whos going to grab this up????
> 
> http://www.crankyape.com/default.asp?pg=Di...temNumber=24440
> *


prolly PETE-STA jus to add to his 58 collection


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 16 2011, 02:42 PM~19885496
> *prolly PETE-STA jus to add to his 58 collection
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

anyone fix up any bel airs?


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

josh sittin shotgun!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 16 2011, 08:03 PM~19888135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 14 2011, 11:26 PM~19872609
> *It looks good too seen it this weekend but forgot to take your trim down there LOL im going again this weekend if you want to meet up? or i can drop it off
> *


when you gonna go there? i was thinking of going friday to check it out.


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 16 2011, 08:03 PM~19888135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Feb 16 2011, 09:34 PM~19889645
> *when you gonna go there? i was thinking of going friday to check it out.
> *


Saturday after i hit up the swapmeet in puyallup you can leave the $$ with them if you want


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58ese_@Feb 16 2011, 01:43 PM~19885091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 16 2011, 08:03 PM~19888135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sic :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 16 2011, 08:03 PM~19888135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


God I cant wait til CINCO!! Your showin right :wow:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 16 2011, 11:03 PM~19888135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i cant stop looking at this car


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 17 2011, 08:34 AM~19891688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 17 2011, 08:34 AM~19891688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

My 58 was in peaces when i got it, i was going thru some boxs of 58 parts i had and foudn this stuff and not exactly sure what it is, my top bows are still in the car with rams hooked up)so i think lol) its in storage and burried right now or id go look but are these rag top bows or piston pivots?



















and what are these peaces too













































Thanks guys


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 17 2011, 08:28 PM~19897990
> *My 58 was in peaces when i got it, i was going thru some boxs of 58 parts i had and foudn this stuff and not exactly sure what it is, my top bows are still in the car with rams hooked up)so i think lol) its in storage and burried right now or id go look but are these rag top bows or piston pivots?
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Big T, you have so many parts you don't even know that they are for.

BTW, anybody got some cruiser skirts to fix this. Yeah-Yeah I know, ask Pete-sta.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 17 2011, 10:28 PM~19897990
> *My 58 was in peaces when i got it, i was going thru some boxs of 58 parts i had and foudn this stuff and not exactly sure what it is, my top bows are still in the car with rams hooked up)so i think lol) its in storage and burried right now or id go look but are these rag top bows or piston pivots?
> 
> and what are these peaces too
> ...


the top 2 pieces look like the end caps to a padded dash.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 16 2011, 07:03 PM~19888135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chinge su asta un matching golf cart !!!
:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Feb 17 2011, 09:28 PM~19897990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goes under the dash pass side, (opposite side of the water valve on the firewall)


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Feb 17 2011, 11:16 PM~19899259
> *Damn Big T, you have so many parts you don't even know that they are for.
> 
> BTW, anybody got some cruiser skirts to fix this.  Yeah-Yeah I know, ask Pete-sta.
> ...


 :wow: :wow: 
You gonna need more than cruiser skirts for that!!!! :0 

WTF happened to your AVI... stop teasing us and post it up foo! :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Feb 17 2011, 11:50 PM~19899523
> *the top 2 pieces look like the end caps to a padded dash.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 17 2011, 11:55 PM~19899554
> *chinge su asta un matching golf cart !!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
Thats how big ballers roll!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 18 2011, 10:54 AM~19902147
> *Ya piston pivots.
> 
> Padded dash ends, not sure what the long one is.
> ...


Thanks i knew you would be able to tell me hope these are extra pivots LOL


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 18 2011, 12:56 PM~19902155
> *:wow:  :wow:
> You gonna need more than cruiser skirts for that!!!! :0
> 
> ...


Look who's talkin  I wanna see that color #925


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 17 2011, 07:34 AM~19891688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

It ain't a 58 Impala, but there's one in the background :biggrin: I got a new bike today KTM 450 can't wait to head out tomorrow and try and break my neck!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 17 2011, 10:52 AM~19893044
> *
> *



A little something showed up in the mail today.  THANKS U DA MAN!


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 19 2011, 09:09 AM~19908356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a baller pic right there


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 16 2011, 10:03 PM~19888135
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This thing is so sick!


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 19 2011, 06:09 AM~19908356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My dream garage :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 18 2011, 06:25 PM~19904593
> *Thanks i knew you would be able to tell me hope these are extra pivots LOL
> *


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 18 2011, 06:36 PM~19904716
> *Look who's talkin  I wanna see that color #925
> *


 :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 18 2011, 10:03 PM~19906652
> *It ain't a 58 Impala, but there's one in the background  :biggrin:  I got a new bike today KTM 450 can't wait to head out tomorrow and try and break my neck!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 18 2011, 10:05 PM~19906669
> *A little something showed up in the mail today.    THANKS U DA MAN!
> *


I hope it worked out :cheesy:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Feb 19 2011, 05:38 AM~19908306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Feb 19 2011, 09:23 AM~19909075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 19 2011, 06:09 AM~19908356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice Pic...For a sec I pnly noticed the 58 in the front...The two in the background caught me off gaurd....


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Feb 19 2011, 12:27 PM~19910038
> *Nice Pic...For a sec I pnly noticed the 58 in the front...The two in the background caught me off gaurd....
> *


 :wow: you missed the money ones!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58ese_@Feb 16 2011, 12:43 PM~19885091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 16 2011, 01:42 PM~19885496
> *prolly PETE-STA jus to add to his 58 collection
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I'DE BUY IT.....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 16 2011, 01:46 PM~19885530
> *:yes:
> *


WHAT'S UP BIG RY??


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 16 2011, 07:03 PM~19888135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: MAN I WAS FEELING ALL GOOD ABOUT MY 58 FINALLY BEING OUT IN THIS NICE WEATHER AFTER 5 MONTHS, THEN JOHNNY GOES AND POST THESE PICS...... I'M GONNA GO PUT MY SHIT AWAY AGAIN...... :angry:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 17 2011, 07:34 AM~19891688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMEBOY!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Feb 17 2011, 10:16 PM~19899259
> *Damn Big T, you have so many parts you don't even know that they are for.
> 
> BTW, anybody got some cruiser skirts to fix this.  Yeah-Yeah I know, ask Pete-sta.
> ...


I HAVE WHAT YOU NEED...... :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 17 2011, 10:55 PM~19899554
> *chinge su asta un matching golf cart !!!
> :biggrin:
> *


NAW MAN YOU GOT IT ALL WRONG..... HE HAS A MATCHING 58 RAG TO GO WITH HIS GOLF CART.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 18 2011, 05:36 PM~19904716
> *Look who's talkin  I wanna see that color #925
> *


DON'T LET HIM FOOL YOU MAN... HESS IS THE 58 KING.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 18 2011, 09:03 PM~19906652
> *It ain't a 58 Impala, but there's one in the background  :biggrin:  I got a new bike today KTM 450 can't wait to head out tomorrow and try and break my neck!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Feb 19 2011, 04:38 AM~19908306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUNIORS 58 RAG...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 19 2011, 05:09 AM~19908356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALLOT OF 58 GOODIES IN THAT PIC.... IS THAT VISE FROM 1958 ALSO?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Feb 19 2011, 08:23 AM~19909075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 19 2011, 10:51 AM~19909894
> *My dream garage :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 19 2011, 06:09 AM~19908356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 19 2011, 12:02 PM~19910196
> *I HAVE WHAT YOU NEED...... :biggrin:
> *


Spoken like a true baller! :worship:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 19 2011, 12:59 PM~19910186
> *:wow: MAN I WAS FEELING ALL GOOD ABOUT MY 58 FINALLY BEING OUT IN THIS NICE WEATHER AFTER 5 MONTHS, THEN JOHNNY GOES AND POST THESE PICS...... I'M GONNA GO PUT MY SHIT AWAY AGAIN...... :angry:
> *


hahahaha


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 19 2011, 01:59 PM~19910186
> *:wow: MAN I WAS FEELING ALL GOOD ABOUT MY 58 FINALLY BEING OUT IN THIS NICE WEATHER AFTER 5 MONTHS, THEN JOHNNY GOES AND POST THESE PICS...... I'M GONNA GO PUT MY SHIT AWAY AGAIN...... :angry:
> *


Same here. Judging by that garage size, he has room for the both of us :0


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 19 2011, 08:09 AM~19908356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good doggy


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

I have a spotlight bracket that is stamped 126L.....can you guys tell me if thats meant for a 58?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Feb 20 2011, 10:13 PM~19920302
> *I have a spotlight bracket that is stamped 126L.....can you guys tell me if thats meant for a 58?
> *


Hit up the Petesta bro, he'll know


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

I woke up my 58 rag today too!!!!!! from an 8 Month Sleep. :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Feb 20 2011, 11:43 PM~19921485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 18 2006, 06:08 AM~5449746
> *dam look slike no one likes 58's  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ssindio64 (Jan 4, 2011)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 16 2011, 08:03 PM~19888135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Feb 20 2011, 11:43 PM~19921485
> *I woke up my 58 rag today too!!!!!!  from an 8 Month Sleep. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow ! Nice !  I wish my girl looked that good when she wakes up. :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: lo4lyf, *smiley`s 84 fleetwood,* MR.59
:wow: :wow:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 19 2011, 01:08 PM~19910233
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 19 2011, 01:08 PM~19910233
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 19 2011, 05:10 PM~19911366
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


X1958


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Feb 19 2011, 06:18 PM~19911826
> *Spoken like a true baller!    :worship:
> *


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 19 2011, 06:48 PM~19912051
> *hahahaha
> *


Thats like the Master Evil 58 laugh.... hno: hno: hno: 



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 20 2011, 06:17 AM~19914796
> *Same here. Judging by that garage size, he has room for the both of us :0
> *


 :wow: :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 21 2011, 02:29 PM~19924524
> *Wow ! Nice !    I wish my girl looked that good when she wakes up.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 21 2011, 03:54 PM~19925131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 21 2011, 02:29 PM~19924524
> *Wow ! Nice !    I wish my girl looked that good when she wakes up.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

anybody selling any exhaust ports? i need to complete my skirts.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Feb 21 2011, 10:09 PM~19929880
> *anybody selling any exhaust ports? i need to complete my skirts.
> *


ME ME ME  LOL


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Feb 22 2011, 08:34 AM~19931617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 22 2011, 01:22 AM~19930408
> *ME ME ME  LOL
> *


already planning on yours. i still need 2 more tho. anyone?


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

i jus picked this up soon to be a monster


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Feb 22 2011, 07:06 PM~19936053
> *i jus picked this up soon to be a monster
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, did u pick it up from a guy named Rolf?


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Feb 22 2011, 08:06 PM~19936053
> *i jus picked this up soon to be a monster
> 
> 
> ...


nice. lets see some more pics of it. what you planning on doing to it?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Feb 19 2011, 05:18 PM~19911826
> *Spoken like a true baller!    :worship:
> *


 :wow: WRONG GUY.... :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 19 2011, 05:48 PM~19912051
> *hahahaha
> *


HAHA, WHAT'S UP JOHNNY?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 20 2011, 05:17 AM~19914796
> *Same here. Judging by that garage size, he has room for the both of us :0
> *


YEAH NO SHIT HUH? HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 21 2011, 01:29 PM~19924524
> *Wow ! Nice !    I wish my girl looked that good when she wakes up.  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

got it from a 70 year old man more pics soon


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

skirts,visor, and a booty kit.......maybe interior swap and make it red


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 16 2011, 01:53 PM~19884674
> *So whos going to grab this up????
> 
> http://www.crankyape.com/default.asp?pg=Di...temNumber=24440
> *



I see reserve was not met,,,,,So did anyone follow up on this and know what the out come is???


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

the heart of my baby


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

i got this 8 days before i got the 58  









 









:cheesy:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Feb 21 2011, 12:43 AM~19921485
> *I woke up my 58 rag today too!!!!!!  from an 8 Month Sleep. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

who can tell me what size rims will fit with the skirts and not rub....13x7 or 14x7


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Feb 23 2011, 05:37 PM~19944282
> *who can tell me what size rims will fit with the skirts  and not rub....13x7 or 14x7
> *


13x5.5 rev


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

thanks hommie......what tire size or does that not matter


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Feb 23 2011, 06:22 PM~19944691
> *thanks hommie......what tire size or does that not matter
> *


155/80/13


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/search/cto?que...minAsk=&maxAsk=

good deal


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anybody have the pass side e-brake frame bracket that goes on frame by the cross member??


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 23 2011, 07:48 PM~19944378
> *13x5.5 rev
> *


just got mine today. nothing like a fresh set of zeniths to come home from work to.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Feb 23 2011, 09:49 PM~19946950
> *just got mine today. nothing like a fresh set of zeniths to come home from work to.
> *


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Feb 22 2011, 09:45 PM~19937860
> *got it from a 70 year old man more pics soon
> *


  I got a connie kit from a guy in WA that has a Black one, thats why I asked.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 23 2011, 09:57 AM~19940583
> *I see reserve was not met,,,,,So did anyone follow up on this and know what the out come is???
> *


I dont see how any reserve could have been met, after seeing the frame pics


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Feb 23 2011, 01:33 PM~19942026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COOL


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 23 2011, 06:48 PM~19944378
> *13x5.5 rev
> *


yes sir


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Feb 23 2011, 08:21 PM~19945313
> *http://sfbay.craigslist.org/search/cto?que...minAsk=&maxAsk=
> 
> good deal
> *


It looks like a nice fresh paint job, but on another ad you can see its dull black primer. :biggrin:


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 24 2011, 10:42 AM~19949768
> * I got a connie kit from a guy in WA that has a Black one, thats why I asked.
> *


thats wut i am looking for now anyone have one for a deal


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Feb 24 2011, 10:49 AM~19949823
> *thats wut i am looking for now anyone have one for a deal
> *


PM me a list of what all you looking for.


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

mine is a ine piece bumper so i need a 3 piece as well


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Feb 24 2011, 10:50 AM~19949833
> *mine is a ine piece bumper so i need a 3 piece as well
> *


Or find a kit with the ends.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 24 2011, 10:51 AM~19949841
> *Or find a kit with the ends.
> *


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

pm sent hommie


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

thats what is gonna fly in the back window


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Feb 24 2011, 12:20 PM~19950449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i spy a tach?


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Feb 24 2011, 11:50 AM~19949833
> *mine is a ine piece bumper so i need a 3 piece as well
> *



I got a 3 piece i'm not going to use so send me your address to figure out shipping and shoot me an offer. Thanks


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 24 2011, 12:49 PM~19950695
> *i spy a tach?
> *


true


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

any one seen this before


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Feb 24 2011, 12:22 PM~19950463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 24 2011, 12:35 PM~19950583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Feb 24 2011, 01:06 PM~19950823
> *any one seen this before
> 
> 
> ...


Measuring stick  Dealer prop


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

i cant believe they hooked a tow hitch to that 58 rag :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Feb 24 2011, 01:29 PM~19950988
> *i cant believe they hooked a tow hitch to that 58 rag :0
> *


Lol


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

my car..smokes....and matches


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Feb 24 2011, 12:06 PM~19950823
> *any one seen this before
> 
> 
> ...


Picture no worky


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 24 2011, 11:35 AM~19950583
> *http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s273/wickedwizzard/FORUM
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 24 2011, 06:32 PM~19953398
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Damn look at that solid ass quarter panel! :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Feb 24 2011, 07:58 PM~19954097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

did it show up now big tony


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Feb 24 2011, 07:20 PM~19954397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

is their anything different between 58 impala and 58 belair frame(belair 4 door)


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Feb 25 2011, 11:01 AM~19959174
> *is their anything different  between 58 impala and 58 belair frame(belair 4 door)
> *


NEGATIVO


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

thanks pete-sta


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 24 2011, 11:50 AM~19949830
> *PM me a list of what all you looking for.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 24 2011, 09:50 AM~19949830
> *PM me a list of what all you looking for.
> *


WHO EVER PM'S HESS A LIST GO AHEAD AND MAKE IT AS LOOOOOONG AS YOU WANT, HE'S GOT IT.......


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 25 2011, 08:22 AM~19957795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 25 2011, 05:29 PM~19961218
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 25 2011, 06:57 PM~19961813
> *WHO EVER PM'S HESS A LIST GO AHEAD AND MAKE IT AS LOOOOOONG AS YOU WANT, HE'S GOT IT.......
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Feb 24 2011, 02:29 PM~19950988
> *i cant believe they hooked a tow hitch to that 58 rag :0
> *


looks like that meet is overseas,,,,,,those guys don`t play , they drive the cars, no trailors. and sometimes the car meets are a couple days long, so you need to bring some place to sleep


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 25 2011, 08:22 AM~19957795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT 58 IS STILL THERE :wow:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 24 2011, 06:32 PM~19953398
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


i would have a worser face on if i wreked that 8


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Feb 25 2011, 09:31 PM~19962528
> *i would have a worser face on if i wreked that 8
> *


Seriously, if you were in that car and lived.....you'd be " :biggrin: ing" too


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 25 2011, 09:09 PM~19962783
> *Seriously, if you were in that car and lived.....you'd be  " :biggrin: ing" too
> *


sup man, you planning on Vegas this year?


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 25 2011, 08:05 PM~19961879
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


Imma piece together all your avatar's and THEN we all will see this mystery machine you are working on :cheesy:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 25 2011, 10:10 PM~19962795
> *sup man, you planning on Vegas this year?
> *


Spectator maybe, gotta check the finances when it gets closer...OR... I'll take a loan out if INVISIBLE EMPIRE graces the city with his presents :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: (no ****)<<<and yes I did just "edit" to put that in  <<no **** again


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 25 2011, 09:09 PM~19962783
> *Seriously, if you were in that car and lived.....you'd be  " :biggrin: ing" too
> *


your right , :happysad: 



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 25 2011, 10:11 PM~19962803
> *Imma piece together all your avatar's and THEN we all will see this mystery machine you are working on :cheesy:
> *


I been wondering the same too.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 25 2011, 09:11 PM~19962803
> *Imma piece together all your avatar's and THEN we all will see this mystery machine you are working on :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 25 2011, 09:15 PM~19962829
> *Spectator maybe, gotta check the finances when it gets closer...OR... I'll take a loan out if INVISIBLE EMPIRE graces the city with his presents :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: (no ****)<<<and yes I did just "edit" to put that in  <<no **** again
> *


Coo, we gotta get the 58ers hooked up


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Sup Menace59!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG+Feb 25 2011, 08:11 PM~19962803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'M SICK OF SEEING IT ALREADY..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 25 2011, 11:20 PM~19963366
> *:biggrin:
> *


que ondas vos pisado que te contas por alla... :h5:


(GUATEMALA) :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 26 2011, 12:43 AM~19964006
> *I'M SICK OF SEEING IT ALREADY..... :biggrin:
> *


Spy pics or I don't believe ya


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 26 2011, 06:48 AM~19965137
> *Spy pics or I don't believe ya
> *


HAHA.... I'LL LEAVE THE PICTURE POSTING TO HESS.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 25 2011, 11:47 PM~19964040
> *que ondas vos pisado que te contas por alla... :h5:
> (GUATEMALA)  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Todo bien por acá vos cerote. Echandole pija como siempre, y vos que tal?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Feb 26 2011, 07:48 AM~19965137
> *Spy pics or I don't believe ya
> *


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 26 2011, 08:52 PM~19969674
> *Todo bien por acá vos cerote. Echandole pija como siempre, y vos que tal?
> *


I DIDN'T KNOW YOU CAN SPEAK JAPANESE IN SPANISH..... :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 26 2011, 09:56 PM~19969697
> *I DIDN'T KNOW YOU CAN SPEAK JAPANESE IN SPANISH..... :wow:
> *


Sho pisado :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BigVics58, menace59

VIC AND LUIS..... WHAT'S UP FELLAS?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 26 2011, 09:12 PM~19969804
> *Sho pisado  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 26 2011, 10:18 PM~19969839
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BigVics58, menace59
> 
> ...


jus checkin out what the ballers are up to :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 26 2011, 10:38 PM~19970325
> *jus checkin out what the ballers are up to :biggrin:
> *


I'M RIGHT THERE WITH YOU VIC, I'M ALSO WATCHING THEM BASTARDS.... :scrutinize:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 26 2011, 10:18 PM~19969839
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BigVics58, menace59
> 
> ...



Chilling!!! bought a truck 63 C-10. runs nice. :biggrin:


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

just got 1958 348 tri power to work on gonna be a fun project :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Feb 27 2011, 02:35 AM~19970914
> *Chilling!!!  bought a truck 63 C-10. runs nice.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Feb 27 2011, 12:00 PM~19972448
> *just got 1958 348 tri power to work on gonna be a fun project :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Feb 27 2011, 12:00 PM~19972448
> *just got 1958 348 tri power to work on gonna be a fun project :biggrin:
> *


BALLER :biggrin:


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 27 2011, 11:18 PM~19977379
> *BALLER :biggrin:
> *


i wish :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 11 2011, 09:51 PM~19849273
> *LOOK WHO AROSE FROM THE DEAD... I HADN'T SEEN THIS BITCH IN 5 MONTHS. WENT FOR A NICE CRUISE HERE IN SUNNY CALIFORNIA.
> 
> 
> ...






:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
Pete is a bad ass....


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Feb 28 2011, 03:59 PM~19980707
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> Pete is a bad ass....
> *


he needs to answer his text!  :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 28 2011, 01:24 PM~19980903
> *he needs to answer his text!   :biggrin:
> *


HES BEEN BUSY MODERATING AND SHIT!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Which one of you big money mofo's got another car in a calender


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Feb 28 2011, 01:44 PM~19981350
> *Which one of you big money mofo's got another car in a calender
> 
> 
> ...


That car needs some sort of mirror on it LOL


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 28 2011, 04:10 PM~19981934
> *That car needs some sort of mirror on it LOL
> *


FIFTYH8ER CREW :biggrin:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

PETE WHATS CRACKING HOMIE LOL


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 27 2011, 10:05 PM~19976695
> *
> *


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

finally got my dream car


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Mar 1 2011, 05:09 PM~19991391
> *finally got my dream car
> 
> 
> ...


congrats homie :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Mar 1 2011, 05:09 PM~19991391
> *finally got my dream car
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Mar 1 2011, 04:09 PM~19991391
> *finally got my dream car
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: That's what's up Homie CONGRATS :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks, she's real solid no rust anywhere,
I love her


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Mar 1 2011, 07:56 PM~19992740
> *Thanks, she's real solid no rust anywhere,
> I love her
> 
> ...


Good score!


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

got my skirts from joe about 4 weeks ago gathered up all the patrs blocked painted and installed.also changed the front caps to spinners.yea or nay,


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Mar 1 2011, 07:56 PM~19992740
> *Thanks, she's real solid no rust anywhere,
> I love her
> 
> ...


Take care of her and she will love u back 
She is screaming I don't like the rain right now


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

58 delray frame is the same 58 impala???? :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Mar 1 2011, 09:20 PM~19994389
> *58 delray frame is the same 58 impala???? :dunno:
> *


Yes should be the same


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Mar 1 2011, 08:19 PM~19992988
> *got my skirts from joe about 4 weeks ago gathered up all the patrs blocked painted and installed.also changed the front caps to spinners.yea or nay,
> 
> 
> ...



Chingon!!!! homie


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Mar 1 2011, 08:19 PM~19992988
> *got my skirts from joe about 4 weeks ago gathered up all the patrs blocked painted and installed.also changed the front caps to spinners.yea or nay,
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Mar 1 2011, 07:19 PM~19992988
> *got my skirts from joe about 4 weeks ago gathered up all the patrs blocked painted and installed.also changed the front caps to spinners.yea or nay,
> 
> 
> ...



nice rays! shortened rear end?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Mar 1 2011, 08:19 PM~19992988
> *got my skirts from joe about 4 weeks ago gathered up all the patrs blocked painted and installed.also changed the front caps to spinners.yea or nay,
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS BRO!!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MURAL BY FONZY ON MY 58 RAG!


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Mar 1 2011, 10:20 PM~19994389
> *58 delray frame is the same 58 impala???? :dunno:
> *


Yea there all the same frame Bro 4 door and Wagon 2 all same  Rag is the one that is differant :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Mar 1 2011, 08:19 PM~19992988
> *got my skirts from joe about 4 weeks ago gathered up all the patrs blocked painted and installed.also changed the front caps to spinners.yea or nay,
> 
> 
> ...


Hellz YEA!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 2 2011, 03:17 AM~19995626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I like it!


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 2 2011, 03:12 AM~19995619
> *BAD ASS BRO!!!!!
> *


nope original posi with 6s on the rear and 7s on the front rear clears by about an inch and a 1/4. im now having the system done real trick job hidding every thing with out cutting or redrilling,i will take pics and post.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Mar 1 2011, 08:19 PM~19992988
> *got my skirts from joe about 4 weeks ago gathered up all the patrs blocked painted and installed.also changed the front caps to spinners.yea or nay,
> 
> 
> ...


   The spinners look great!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Mar 1 2011, 07:19 PM~19992988
> *got my skirts from joe about 4 weeks ago gathered up all the patrs blocked painted and installed.also changed the front caps to spinners.yea or nay,
> 
> 
> ...


SICK BRO!!! I FEEL LIKE I KNOW THAT CAR.... :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 2 2011, 08:17 PM~19999869
> *SICK BRO!!! I FEEL LIKE I KNOW THAT CAR.... :biggrin:
> *


your old one perhaps?


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 2 2011, 05:24 PM~19999912
> *your old one perhaps?
> *


pete was this your car i got it from chicago and the collector got it from canada,it had been completly redone in az by the guys who did that car that just sold on barett jackson.if im wrong let me know.thanks.just trying to find the most correct info i can.thanks again rudy.pm me.oh here they took the inside apart and installed 5 speakers amps ipod connection and left it all looking untouched.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Mar 1 2011, 08:19 PM~19992988
> *got my skirts from joe about 4 weeks ago gathered up all the patrs blocked painted and installed.also changed the front caps to spinners.yea or nay,
> 
> 
> ...


sick bro!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 2 2011, 02:17 AM~19995626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 2 2011, 03:17 AM~19995626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Mar 1 2011, 08:19 PM~19992988
> *got my skirts from joe about 4 weeks ago gathered up all the patrs blocked painted and installed.also changed the front caps to spinners.yea or nay,
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Going to slap this set of knock-offs on the 58 Rag


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

nice


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Mar 3 2011, 03:44 AM~20004779
> *Going to slap this set of knock-offs on the 58 Rag
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

those are [email protected]#$%^ nice 58's :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

anyone need this

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=584244


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 3 2011, 02:49 PM~20008120
> *anyone need this
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=584244
> *


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 3 2011, 02:49 PM~20008120
> *anyone need this
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=584244
> *


I wish I had a convertible like all you big ballers here :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Mar 3 2011, 04:42 PM~20008851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## listo415 (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Mar 3 2011, 04:08 PM~20008594
> *I wish I had a convertible like all you big ballers here :biggrin:
> *


u could contACT TITO


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

*<a href=\'http://www.definition.bigcartel.com\' target=\'_blank\'>DEFINITION'S WEBSTORE OPEN NOW!!</a>*​


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Is that the same one Lordz of Kustom was selling or online for like 12gs?? Looks solid..


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

i thought about getting h.i.d as well looks kinda goood


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Mar 5 2011, 05:35 PM~20023856
> *i thought about getting h.i.d as well looks kinda goood
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 5 2011, 10:51 PM~20025363
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *



which ones does toons have on the 58 cuz thosre are badass...


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Mar 5 2011, 08:35 PM~20023856
> *i thought about getting h.i.d as well looks kinda goood
> *


i say if you like it, do it. im real happy with the way mine looks


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Mar 3 2011, 04:42 PM~20008851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see that plaque on the wall :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Mar 5 2011, 10:56 PM~20025688
> *which ones does toons have on the 58 cuz thosre are badass...
> 
> 
> *


I DON'T KNOW, THEY JUST REMIND ME OF RICE BURNER HEADLIGHTS...... I'M A T3 KINDA GUY.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER+Mar 5 2011, 11:56 PM~20025688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:uh: 
:biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 6 2011, 08:56 AM~20026793
> *I DON'T KNOW, THEY JUST REMIND ME OF RICE BURNER HEADLIGHTS...... I'M A OLD GUY.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete+Mar 6 2011, 06:39 PM~20030479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS TRUE VIC, TURNING 30 SUCKED. :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Mar 6 2011, 08:45 PM~20031101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

who thinks what 13. 14.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 6 2011, 08:45 PM~20031101
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: SUP FUCKER? YOU DONE MOVING INTO THE NEW MANSION?
> THIS IS TRUE VIC, TURNING 30 SUCKED. :biggrin:
> *


:wow: :wow:


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

replaced the hennessy black with impala tequila :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 6 2011, 08:45 PM~20031101
> *THIS IS TRUE VIC, TURNING 30 SUCKED. :biggrin:
> *


30's is the new 20's homie


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Mar 6 2011, 08:45 PM~20031101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just waiting for you fuckers to roll thru...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

For all you 58 guys...


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIJUAS 661_@Mar 8 2011, 12:20 AM~20039885
> *30's is the new 20's homie
> *


 :uh: :uh: :nono: :nono:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Mar 8 2011, 08:26 AM~20041291
> *Just waiting for you fuckers to roll thru...
> *


 :0 hellz ya, better get that Corona truck ready for a big ass delivery :cheesy:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIJUAS 661_@Mar 8 2011, 12:20 AM~20039885
> *30's is the new 20's homie
> *


 :ugh: :around: :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Mar 7 2011, 05:40 PM~20037662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 8 2011, 09:12 AM~20041606
> *For all you 58 guys...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 8 2011, 09:17 PM~20046919
> *:ugh:  :around:  :around:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)

:twak: :twak: 


> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 8 2011, 02:02 PM~20043446
> *:uh:  :uh: :nono: :nono:
> *


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 8 2011, 09:12 PM~20046905
> *:0 hellz ya, better get that Corona truck ready for a big ass delivery  :cheesy:
> *



hE JUST PULLED UP...


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Mar 9 2011, 02:01 PM~20051828
> *hE JUST PULLED UP...
> 
> 
> ...


is their a 58 in this truck protected by beer


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Mar 9 2011, 02:01 PM~20051828
> *hE JUST PULLED UP...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIJUAS 661_@Mar 9 2011, 12:34 AM~20048489
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


hno: hno:

you still got that oil pan? :happysad:


----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 9 2011, 10:43 PM~20056009
> *hno:  hno:
> 
> you still got that oil pan?  :happysad:
> *


yea


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIJUAS 661_@Mar 9 2011, 10:47 PM~20056062
> *yea
> *


i still want it but i havn had time to meet up with you. been workin like a slave


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

58 visors for sale 300.00 free shipping 

















nos but no box


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a set of them on my 58 rag and I just picked up a NOS from NY for $50 about a month ago good luck on sale for $300 !!!!!They look bad ass on 58 Impalas "
You just have to take it eazy drilling them holes on your fenders to install 
them


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Mar 11 2011, 03:34 PM~20069950
> *I have a set of them on my 58 rag and I just picked up a NOS from NY for $50 about a month ago good luck on sale for $300 !!!!!They look bad ass on 58 Impalas "
> You just have to take it eazy drilling them holes on your fenders to install
> them
> *


I ALSO HAVE AN N.O.S PAIR.... I JUST CAN'T GET MYSELF TO DRILL HOLES IN MY FENDERS TO INSTALL THEM.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 11 2011, 06:53 PM~20070492
> *I ALSO HAVE AN N.O.S PAIR.... I JUST CAN'T GET MYSELF TO DRILL HOLES IN MY FENDERS TO INSTALL THEM.
> *


double back tape :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Mar 11 2011, 03:34 PM~20069950
> *I have a set of them on my 58 rag and I just picked up a NOS from NY for $50 about a month ago good luck on sale for $300 !!!!!They look bad ass on 58 Impalas "
> You just have to take it eazy drilling them holes on your fenders to install
> them
> *


That means they for sale  how much


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 11 2011, 05:53 PM~20070492
> *I ALSO HAVE AN N.O.S PAIR.... I JUST CAN'T GET MYSELF TO DRILL HOLES IN MY FENDERS TO INSTALL THEM.
> *


I had some  








:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Mar 11 2011, 04:34 PM~20069950
> *I have a set of them on my 58 rag and I just picked up a NOS from NY for $50 about a month ago good luck on sale for $300 !!!!!They look bad ass on 58 Impalas "
> You just have to take it eazy drilling them holes on your fenders to install
> them
> *


FIFTYH8ER CREW :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 11 2011, 06:31 PM~20070759
> *double back tape :biggrin:
> *


I'm not sure that'd work but it's worth a try!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 12 2011, 12:56 PM~20075487
> *
> *


Sup man


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Had to crash Bike Week today in Daytona Beach  


























This fuckin guy behind me with his OLD OLD ladies :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Mar 12 2011, 04:17 PM~20076481
> *Had to crash Bike Week today in Daytona Beach
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Mar 12 2011, 04:17 PM~20076481
> *Had to crash Bike Week today in Daytona Beach
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 11 2011, 06:53 PM~20070492
> *I ALSO HAVE AN N.O.S PAIR.... I JUST CAN'T GET MYSELF TO DRILL HOLES IN MY FENDERS TO INSTALL THEM.
> *



Then lets swap front clips


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Mar 11 2011, 04:34 PM~20069950
> *I have a set of them on my 58 rag and I just picked up a NOS from NY for $50 about a month ago good luck on sale for $300 !!!!!They look bad ass on 58 Impalas "
> You just have to take it eazy drilling them holes on your fenders to install
> them
> *


good price for your visors im going back to ny for a lot of 62/58 impala parts , alot of good friends i know are passing on  and a lot of parts gets lost i had one friend who died and his nos parts went to the trash!!


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 11 2011, 05:53 PM~20070492
> *I ALSO HAVE AN N.O.S PAIR.... I JUST CAN'T GET MYSELF TO DRILL HOLES IN MY FENDERS TO INSTALL THEM.
> *


Pete bring that bad boy here to Santa Maria will slap them on  You will be rolling back to Waco with them on


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 11 2011, 04:53 PM~20070492
> *I ALSO HAVE AN N.O.S PAIR.... I JUST CAN'T GET MYSELF TO DRILL HOLES IN MY FENDERS TO INSTALL THEM.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Mar 12 2011, 03:17 PM~20076481
> *Had to crash Bike Week today in Daytona Beach
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Mar 7 2011, 04:40 PM~20037662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Mar 13 2011, 02:58 PM~20082084
> *Pete bring that bad boy here to Santa Maria will slap them on   You will be rolling back to Waco with them on
> *


WASCO :biggrin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 15 2011, 05:36 PM~20099545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 15 2011, 04:36 PM~20099545
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn Dave looks great! Getting real close now.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

$700 OBO CASH TALKS SUPER RARE WHITE COLOR I PUT PIC OF IT NEXT TO THE GREY ONE I HAVE TO SHOW THE COLOR (WHICH IS NOT FOR SALE SORRY)


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Anyone know the exact name for this color or code ? Any info would be appriciated thanks


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> got my skirts from joe about 4 weeks ago gathered up all the patrs blocked painted and installed.also changed the front caps to spinners.yea or nay,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Mar 1 2011, 08:19 PM~19992988
> *got my skirts from joe about 4 weeks ago gathered up all the patrs blocked painted and installed.also changed the front caps to spinners.yea or nay,
> 
> 
> ...





:wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: 

dame.. lost for words...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

I have a real nice 58 fender mirror for sale $150 plus shipping


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 17 2011, 11:45 PM~20119012
> *
> *


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

> > got my skirts from joe about 4 weeks ago gathered up all the patrs blocked painted and installed.also changed the front caps to spinners.yea or nay,
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 15 2011, 04:36 PM~20099545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 15 2011, 08:39 PM~20102028
> *$700 OBO CASH TALKS  SUPER RARE WHITE COLOR I PUT PIC OF IT NEXT TO THE GREY ONE I HAVE TO SHOW THE COLOR (WHICH IS NOT FOR SALE SORRY)
> 
> 
> ...


SURE TONY, YOU'RE JUST SHOWING OFF FUCKER...... :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Mar 16 2011, 10:18 PM~20111180
> *Anyone know the exact name for this color or code ? Any info would be appriciated thanks
> 
> 
> ...


CASHMERE BLUE


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 17 2011, 07:35 AM~20112717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 17 2011, 09:45 PM~20119012
> *
> *


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 11 2011, 05:31 PM~20070759
> *double back tape :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 12 2011, 02:18 PM~20076170
> *I had some
> :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Mar 12 2011, 03:17 PM~20076481
> *Had to crash Bike Week today in Daytona Beach
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GET THAT COMPASS OFF EBAY?


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

took it up to the basketball court today


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Mar 13 2011, 01:58 PM~20082084
> *Pete bring that bad boy here to Santa Maria will slap them on   You will be rolling back to Waco with them on
> *


I'VE NEVER EVEN BEEN TO TEXAS BIG JIMMY..... :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 13 2011, 05:53 PM~20083326
> *WASCO  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 15 2011, 09:39 PM~20102028
> *$700 OBO CASH TALKS  SUPER RARE WHITE COLOR I PUT PIC OF IT NEXT TO THE GREY ONE I HAVE TO SHOW THE COLOR (WHICH IS NOT FOR SALE SORRY)
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody need this make offer


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 18 2011, 07:53 PM~20124689
> *YOU GET THAT COMPASS OFF EBAY?
> *


i saw that too
didn`t want to pop a bubble


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 18 2011, 09:09 PM~20126172
> *i saw that too
> didn`t want to pop a bubble
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: I SEE MORE AND MORE OF THOSE POPPING UP, I HOPE PEOPLE AREN'T BUYING THEM THINKING THEY'RE CORRECT 58-64.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Mar 18 2011, 05:53 PM~20124690
> *took it up to the basketball court today
> 
> 
> ...


YOU'RE MISSING THESE (2) VERTICAL PIECES....


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

i have em... just need a day to take the kit apart to get them on, cuz it dont seem u can just squeeze em in there n bolt em up.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Mar 18 2011, 06:53 PM~20124690
> *took it up to the basketball court today
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 19 2011, 01:57 AM~20126434
> *YOU'RE MISSING THESE (2) VERTICAL PIECES....
> 
> 
> ...


always looking for a reason to post a pic....NO ONE LIKES YOUR CAR PETE :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 16 2011, 12:39 AM~20102028
> *$700 OBO CASH TALKS  SUPER RARE WHITE COLOR I PUT PIC OF IT NEXT TO THE GREY ONE I HAVE TO SHOW THE COLOR (WHICH IS NOT FOR SALE SORRY)
> 
> 
> ...


is the white one really rare? now i feel like an idiot


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Mar 18 2011, 10:51 PM~20126727
> *i have em... just need a day to take the kit apart to get them on, cuz it dont seem u can just squeeze em in there n bolt em up.
> *


SWEET MAN... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 19 2011, 04:30 AM~20127253
> *always looking for a reason to post a pic....NO ONE LIKES YOUR CAR PETE  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 


HEY I GOT THOSE PARTS HOMEBOY, THANKS.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 19 2011, 06:33 AM~20127261
> *is the white one really rare?  now i feel like an idiot
> *


THIS IS THE 1ST WHITE ONE I HAVE SEEN, ONLY HEARD THEY MADE ONE IN WHITE A FEW YEARS AGO. I HAVE COLLECTED ALOT OF THESE OVER THE YEARS, AND HAVE OWNED EVERY COLOR EXCEPT WHITE.
I SOLD THEM ALL OFF, "BUT I`M KEEPING A FEW, OR I WOULD HAVE MADE A DEAL FOR THIS ONE ALREADY.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Who wants it??  need it gone...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-Chevy-...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 19 2011, 01:16 PM~20128982
> *Who wants it??  need it gone...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-Chevy-...sQ5fAccessories
> *


how much shipped? you willing to sell of ebay?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 18 2011, 10:49 PM~20126393
> *:happysad:  :happysad: I SEE MORE AND MORE OF THOSE POPPING UP, I HOPE PEOPLE AREN'T BUYING THEM THINKING THEY'RE CORRECT 58-64.
> *


x2 Seems like they are coming out of nowhere all of a sudden. Looks like 2 sellers have them listed all the time. :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 19 2011, 02:06 PM~20129300
> *x2 Seems like they are coming out of nowhere all of a sudden.  Looks like 2 sellers have them listed all the time.  :0
> *


Plus they list them as *Dinsmore?* ...they know watup


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Mar 19 2011, 11:16 AM~20128982
> *Who wants it??  need it gone...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-Chevy-...sQ5fAccessories
> *


THERE IT IS, I WAS SEARCHING FOR IT.....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 19 2011, 12:06 PM~20129300
> *x2 Seems like they are coming out of nowhere all of a sudden.  Looks like 2 sellers have them listed all the time.  :0
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 19 2011, 12:17 PM~20129380
> *Plus they list them as Dinsmore?  ...they know watup
> *


YES SIR...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 19 2011, 11:54 AM~20127850
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> HEY I GOT THOSE PARTS HOMEBOY, THANKS.
> *


  I just texted u to get updates. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 19 2011, 02:29 PM~20128718
> *THIS IS THE 1ST WHITE ONE I HAVE SEEN, ONLY HEARD THEY MADE ONE IN WHITE A FEW YEARS AGO. I HAVE COLLECTED ALOT OF THESE OVER THE YEARS, AND HAVE  OWNED EVERY COLOR EXCEPT WHITE.
> I SOLD THEM ALL OFF, "BUT I`M KEEPING A FEW, OR I WOULD HAVE MADE A DEAL FOR THIS ONE ALREADY.
> *


I think I have a pic somewhere, but I had a white one. Sold it on eBay last yr I think it was for like $60 or something. It wasn't the prettiest but it wasn't bad.


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

im looking for a REAL dinsmore compass.if anyone has one they are looking to get rid of let me know.rudy.thanks pm me.


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Mar 18 2011, 01:05 AM~20119479
> *I have a real nice 58 fender mirror for sale $140  shipped
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Mar 19 2011, 12:34 PM~20129087
> *how much shipped? you willing to sell off ebay?
> *


X2 what's the price tag on this


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 19 2011, 05:30 AM~20127253
> *always looking for a reason to post a pic....NO ONE LIKES YOUR CAR PETE  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: i do...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 20 2011, 09:15 AM~20133312
> *:roflmao:  i do...
> *


 :biggrin: whats crackin clark?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 20 2011, 06:17 AM~20133315
> *:biggrin: whats crackin clark?
> *


shit man. just trolling thru hating on all these lucky bastards that own 58s :0


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 18 2011, 07:53 PM~20124689
> *YOU GET THAT COMPASS OFF EBAY?
> *


No sir, whats going on with ebay? Whats on your mind?


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 18 2011, 11:09 PM~20126172
> *i saw that too
> didn`t want to pop a bubble
> *


Can you clearify your bubble popping? Can't but help think this is directed at me


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Mar 20 2011, 08:04 AM~20133407
> *Can you clearify your bubble popping? Can't but help think this is directed at me
> *


PM SENT


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 20 2011, 09:00 AM~20134236
> *PM SENT
> *


I ALSO PM'D HIM A WHILE AGO..... NO DISRESPECT WAS INTENDED HOMEBOY.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

THE GUY SELLING THEM KNOWS WHAT HE`S DOING, HERE`S A REAL ONE THAT HE HAS LISTED ALSO
EBAY WON`T DO SHIT ABOUT IT EITHER
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VINTAGE-58-...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 20 2011, 11:06 AM~20134274
> * NO DISRESPECT WAS INTENDED HOMEBOY.
> *


X2


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 20 2011, 09:11 AM~20134308
> *THE GUY SELLING THEM KNOWS WHAT HE`S DOING, HERE`S  A REAL ONE THAT HE HAS LISTED ALSO
> EBAY WON`T DO SHIT ABOUT IT EITHER
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VINTAGE-58-...sQ5fAccessories
> *


*
"I'M NO EXPERT BUT I BELIEVE FOR 1958 - 1964 - CHEVROLET"*


THAT'S A QUOTE FROM HIS DESCRIPTION, HAHA....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Mar 20 2011, 05:42 PM~20136366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Mar 20 2011, 05:42 PM~20136366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Mar 20 2011, 11:00 AM~20134236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense was taken from either Mr. 59 or THE PETE-STA. Just never knew about this ebay seller. AND YES, this is the repop from the early 90's. Wasn't trying to claim it as NOS, just using what I had for now. I will be the first admit that I am budgeted on my automotive interests. Just trying to keep up in the "fifty8er crew" as we all are.  

GOOD EYES from the both of them :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Mar 21 2011, 05:46 AM~20140965
> *No offense was taken from either Mr. 59 or THE PETE-STA. Just never knew about this ebay seller. AND YES, this is the repop from the early 90's. Wasn't trying to claim it as NOS, just using what I had for now. I will be the first admit that I am budgeted on my automotive interests. Just trying to keep up in the "fifty8er crew" as we all are.
> 
> GOOD EYES from the both of them :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Mar 21 2011, 06:46 AM~20140965
> *No offense was taken from either Mr. 59 or THE PETE-STA. Just never knew about this ebay seller. AND YES, this is the repop from the early 90's. Wasn't trying to claim it as NOS, just using what I had for now. I will be the first admit that I am budgeted on my automotive interests. Just trying to keep up in the "fifty8er crew" as we all are.
> 
> GOOD EYES from the both of them :biggrin:
> *


coming from the guy with two 58 rags and a hardtop :cheesy:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 21 2011, 10:41 PM~20147574
> *coming from the guy with two 58 rags and a hardtop  :cheesy:
> *


This is my drug


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 21 2011, 09:41 PM~20147574
> *coming from the guy with two 58 rags and a hardtop  :cheesy:
> *


i was thinking it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Mar 22 2011, 05:55 PM~20154527
> *This is my drug
> *


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Mar 22 2011, 06:55 PM~20154527
> *This is my drug
> *


FIFTYH8eroine.  Ive been a fiend for years :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 22 2011, 05:52 PM~20155025
> *FIFTYH8eroine.   Ive been a fiend for years  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 22 2011, 08:32 PM~20155519
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WTF is so funny?? I've been through the 57 steps, 59 steps, 61 steps, and nothing will help!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 22 2011, 09:30 PM~20156942
> *WTF is so funny?? I've been through the 57 steps, 59 steps, 61 steps, and nothing will help!!!
> *


LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Are the brackets for the 1 and 3 peace front bumpers the same?


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Mar 15 2011, 06:36 PM~20099545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Mar 20 2011, 04:42 PM~20136366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 22 2011, 11:19 PM~20157877
> *Are the brackets for the 1 and 3 peace front bumpers the same?
> *


 Nope there not


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Gettin ready for summer :drama: :sprint:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

lovely!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Mar 23 2011, 12:58 PM~20160878
> *Gettin ready for summer :drama:  :sprint:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Mar 23 2011, 11:58 AM~20160878
> *Gettin ready for summer :drama:  :sprint:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 17 2011, 10:45 PM~20119012
> *
> *


 :0 yes


----------



## chevyone (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 24 2006, 11:47 PM~6438982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 25 2011, 07:02 PM~20181264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the 58's looking mean specspec. How bad did the waves hit out there


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 25 2011, 05:30 PM~20181484
> *the 58's looking mean specspec. How bad did the waves hit out there
> *


Not too bad bro..we were VERY lucky


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 25 2011, 06:02 PM~20181264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 SICK DUDE, DO I RECOGNIZE THOSE REAR RIMS AND TIRES? :cheesy:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 25 2011, 05:55 PM~20181737
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 SICK DUDE, DO I RECOGNIZE THOSE REAR RIMS AND TIRES? :cheesy:
> *


Yes...a good friend from Wasco sent them to me :biggrin: 
and by the way they fit like a charm


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD BROTHER!!!!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 25 2011, 07:47 PM~20181662
> *Not too bad bro..we were VERY lucky
> *


I'm very glad to hear that


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 25 2011, 08:02 PM~20181264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> CLEAN 58


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks to Phil and the use of his trailer I made it to the Pleasanton Goodguys show with out getting the 58 wet :h5:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Mar 25 2011, 10:11 PM~20182467
> *Thanks to Phil and the use of his trailer I made it to the Pleasanton Goodguys show with out getting the 58 wet :h5:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Mar 25 2011, 08:11 PM~20182467
> *Thanks to Phil and the use of his trailer I made it to the Pleasanton Goodguys show with out getting the 58 wet :h5:
> 
> 
> ...



looks real good


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 25 2011, 07:03 PM~20181801
> *Yes...a good friend from Wasco sent them to me :biggrin:
> and by the way they fit like a charm
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I'M GLAD YOU LIKE THEM BIG DOG, THEY LOOK GREAT UNDER THERE, ALTHOUGH YOU CAN'T SEE THEM FUCKERS..... :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 25 2011, 09:02 PM~20181264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ey i sold ya those wheel emblems... looks great homie!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Fuck the haters 58 is the best Impala design .


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

1958 IMPALA SEAT BELTS FOR SALE MAKE OFFER NO LOW BALLERS FRONT AND REAR SET AND HARD WARE SEND ME A PM ONE OF THE HARD TO FIND 1958 IMPALA ACCESSORIES


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> 1958 IMPALA SEAT BELTS FOR SALE MAKE OFFER NO LOW BALLERS FRONT AND REAR SET AND HARD WARE SEND ME A PM ONE OF THE HARD TO FIND 1958 IMPALA ACCESSORIES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 25 2011, 07:02 PM~20181264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 27 2011, 08:28 AM~20191892
> *:biggrin:
> *


YOU READY TO PUT THAT "TACO MACHINE" TO WORK AT PAGTOPPETE'S?? :cheesy:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 27 2011, 10:35 AM~20191935
> *YOU READY TO PUT THAT "TACO MACHINE" TO WORK AT PAGTOPPETE'S?? :cheesy:
> *


Whos pagtop? 
Bwaahahahahahahahaahahahaaaah
You drunk texting again :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 27 2011, 09:35 AM~20191935
> *YOU READY TO PUT THAT "TACO MACHINE" TO WORK AT PAGTOPPETE'S?? :cheesy:
> *



You fucking DIRTBAG.... :uh: 



> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 27 2011, 11:17 AM~20192672
> *Whos pagtop?
> Bwaahahahahahahahaahahahaaaah
> You drunk texting again  :biggrin:
> *



Anyways fool your welcome to my pad anytime.... Just dont bring that fucking Monkey.... :biggrin:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 27 2011, 11:17 AM~20192672
> *Whos pagtop?
> Bwaahahahahahahahaahahahaaaah
> You drunk texting again  :biggrin:
> *


TAKE IT EAZY THERE ON PETE HE MIGHT TRY AND GIVE YOU THE BOOT FROM LAYITLOW HIS TELLING PEOPLE HIS THE BIG MODERATOR HERE ON THE 58 TOPIC LOL  :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 27 2011, 10:17 AM~20192672
> *Whos pagtop?
> Bwaahahahahahahahaahahahaaaah
> You drunk texting again  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MY BAD, HAHA....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Mar 27 2011, 01:27 PM~20193732
> *You fucking DIRTBAG.... :uh:
> Anyways fool your welcome to my pad anytime.... Just dont bring that fucking Monkey.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: TYPO FUCKER...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Mar 27 2011, 01:30 PM~20193749
> *TAKE IT EAZY THERE ON PETE HE MIGHT TRY AND GIVE YOU THE BOOT FROM LAYITLOW HIS TELLING PEOPLE HIS THE BIG MODERATOR HERE ON THE 58 TOPIC LOL    :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 27 2011, 07:46 PM~20195647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Mar 27 2011, 03:27 PM~20193732
> *Anyways fool your welcome to my pad anytime.... Just dont bring that fucking Monkey.... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro, gonna make for a good trip :biggrin: 
NO MONKEYS allowed lol


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Back from pleasanton in the Phil mobil :h5: thanks bro


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 25 2011, 07:02 PM~20181264
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Man you made me miss my car


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 27 2011, 08:32 PM~20196128
> *Thanks bro, gonna make for a good trip :biggrin:
> NO MONKEYS allowed lol
> *


No fire dept either lol


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Mar 28 2011, 11:55 AM~20200807
> *Back from pleasanton in the Phil mobil :h5: thanks bro
> 
> 
> ...


If you gotta trailer it.....That's the way to do it


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 28 2011, 11:59 AM~20200830
> *Man you made me miss my car
> *


 :wow: :wow: I didn't know u got rid of it :tears:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE NZ (Jan 9, 2005)

Dont know if any of you guys might be keen. But im selling a 58 belair 4 door parts car down here in New Zealand. The cars factory RHD so would be really good for doing a conversion?
Heres the link http://www.trademe.co.nz/Trade-Me-Motors/C...n-364508514.htm


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE NZ (Jan 9, 2005)

Dont know if any of you guys might be keen. But im selling a 58 belair 4 door parts car down here in New Zealand. The cars factory RHD so would be really good for doing a conversion?
Heres the link http://www.trademe.co.nz/Trade-Me-Motors/C...n-364508514.htm


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitziholic_@Mar 28 2011, 02:17 PM~20202692
> *Dont know if any of you guys might be keen. But im selling a 58 belair 4 door parts car down here in New Zealand. The cars factory RHD so would be really good for doing a conversion?
> Heres the link http://www.trademe.co.nz/Trade-Me-Motors/C...n-364508514.htm
> *


 :0 :0 THE SECOND I REAR THE WORD "KEEN", I NEW YOU WERE EITHER FROM AUSSIE OR N.Z..... :biggrin: MY AUSSIE BUDDIES USE THAT WORD ALLOT, LAST TIME THEY CAME DOWN I HOOKED THEM UP WITH SOME SHEILAS..... :biggrin: 

MAN THAT RHD SHIT IS SICK, SOMEONE SHOULD SCOOP THAT BITCH UP AND CONVERT A RAG INTO RHD.... :0 :0


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 28 2011, 12:30 PM~20202252
> *:wow:  :wow: I didn't know u got rid of it  :tears:
> *


x2 :wow: :wow:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE NZ (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 29 2011, 12:57 PM~20203972
> *:0  :0 THE SECOND I REAR THE WORD "KEEN", I NEW YOU WERE EITHER FROM AUSSIE OR N.Z.....  :biggrin: MY AUSSIE BUDDIES USE THAT WORD ALLOT, LAST TIME THEY CAME DOWN I HOOKED THEM UP WITH SOME SHEILAS.....  :biggrin:
> 
> MAN THAT RHD SHIT IS SICK, SOMEONE SHOULD SCOOP THAT BITCH UP AND CONVERT A RAG INTO RHD.... :0  :0
> *


Geez if Aussies are using it I might have to stop hahahah :biggrin: 

Yeah I know how much you guys love your RHD stuff up there and wouldnt be a lose to NZ to loose a belair lol they are almost a pest. I was thinking about using it to do a rhd conversion on the 58 I have my eyes on at your guys end at the moment for when my big body sells. But just dont have the room to keep this one in the driveway anymore and theres plenty more rhd 58s down here to chop up :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 28 2011, 06:57 PM~20203972
> *:0  :0 THE SECOND I REAR THE WORD "KEEN", I NEW YOU WERE EITHER FROM AUSSIE OR N.Z.....  :biggrin: MY AUSSIE BUDDIES USE THAT WORD ALLOT, LAST TIME THEY CAME DOWN I HOOKED THEM UP WITH SOME SHEILAS.....  :biggrin:
> 
> MAN THAT RHD SHIT IS SICK, SOMEONE SHOULD SCOOP THAT BITCH UP AND CONVERT A RAG INTO RHD.... :0  :0
> *


Im on it homie...


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Mar 28 2011, 09:55 AM~20200807
> *Back from pleasanton in the Phil mobil :h5: thanks bro
> 
> 
> ...



looking good... is that a 24ft trailer?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 28 2011, 10:59 AM~20200830
> *Man you made me miss my car
> *


 :wow: whaaaat


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

He sold it


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Mar 27 2011, 04:51 PM~20194557-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Mar 28 2011, 10:55 AM~20200807
> *Back from pleasanton in the Phil mobil :h5: thanks bro
> 
> 
> ...


love the color scheme !!!!!!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 28 2011, 08:41 PM~20205087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 29 2011, 06:40 PM~20212602
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Mar 29 2011, 06:50 PM~20212673
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:|


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 27 2011, 05:46 PM~20195647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 27 2011, 06:32 PM~20196128
> *Thanks bro, gonna make for a good trip :biggrin:
> NO MONKEYS allowed lol
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Mar 28 2011, 09:55 AM~20200807
> *Back from pleasanton in the Phil mobil :h5: thanks bro
> 
> 
> ...


NICE....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 28 2011, 09:59 AM~20200830
> *Man you made me miss my car
> *


THAT'S THE WORSE FEELING MAN......


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 28 2011, 01:25 PM~20202223
> *No fire dept either lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


MAN, I STILL HAVE THOSE PICTURES TOO.... THAT SHIT WAS HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitziholic_@Mar 28 2011, 06:05 PM~20204719
> *Geez if Aussies are using it I might have to stop hahahah  :biggrin:
> 
> Yeah I know how much you guys love your RHD stuff up there and wouldnt be a lose to NZ to loose a belair lol they are almost a pest. I was thinking about using it to do a rhd conversion on the 58 I have my eyes on at your guys end at the moment for when my big body sells. But just dont have the room to keep this one in the driveway anymore and theres plenty more rhd 58s down here to chop up  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 28 2011, 06:27 PM~20204943
> *Im on it homie...
> *


WHERE'S THE "NO ****"? :wow:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 28 2011, 06:41 PM~20205087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! YOUR EIGHT LOOKS SICK AS FUCK ERIC, GREAT JOB HOMIE.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 28 2011, 08:59 PM~20206543
> *:wow:  whaaaat
> *


THAT'S WHY HE'S BEEN M.I.A IN HERE.... :angry:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 29 2011, 04:40 PM~20212602
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Mar 29 2011, 04:50 PM~20212673
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Mar 30 2011, 06:41 PM~20221652
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 30 2011, 07:05 PM~20221848
> *
> *


X2


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 30 2011, 07:06 PM~20221849
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


He is talking bout you :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 30 2011, 07:08 PM~20221872
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> MAN, I STILL HAVE THOSE PICTURES TOO.... THAT SHIT WAS HILARIOUS!!!
> *


scary ass neighbors... good times


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 30 2011, 07:09 PM~20221884
> *WHERE'S THE "NO ****"? :wow:
> *


Its in you :0 :0 :0 







:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 30 2011, 05:52 PM~20222248
> *He is talking bout you :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 30 2011, 05:53 PM~20222263
> *scary ass neighbors... good times
> *


 :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 30 2011, 05:54 PM~20222271
> *Its in you  :0  :0  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 30 2011, 05:56 PM~20222281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 CUBA


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 30 2011, 05:56 PM~20222287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 GUATEMALA, IT LOOKS JUST LIKE THE ONE FROM CUBA......


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 30 2011, 05:56 PM~20222281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN JOE AVILA BETTER WATCH OUT...... THIS HOMIE AIN'T FUCKIN AROUND, PEEP THE NOS BUMPER SPOTTIES, NOS REAR BUMPER MOUNT ANTENNA, NOS DRIVER SIDE ONLY FENDER MOUNT AUTRONIC MIRROR..... :wow:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 30 2011, 05:56 PM~20222287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOS 6" REAR TAILPIPE EXDUAST TIP (NO ****)... NO REAR GANGSTA WINDOW (VERY VERY RARE).


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 30 2011, 08:06 PM~20222389
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 30 2011, 08:06 PM~20222392
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 30 2011, 08:06 PM~20222395
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 30 2011, 08:07 PM~20222398
> *:0  :0 CUBA
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 30 2011, 08:07 PM~20222406
> *:0  :0 GUATEMALA, IT LOOKS JUST LIKE THE ONE FROM CUBA......
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 30 2011, 08:10 PM~20222433
> *MAN JOE AVILA BETTER WATCH OUT...... THIS HOMIE AIN'T FUCKIN AROUND, PEEP THE NOS BUMPER SPOTTIES, NOS REAR BUMPER MOUNT ANTENNA, NOS DRIVER SIDE ONLY FENDER MOUNT AUTRONIC MIRROR..... :wow:
> *


Its amazing that this cars are still around there and they look this good. You gotta remember that this was a brand new car back when the revolution took part, cutting out all parts and new models... Its crazy that without our resources they've been able to keep this cars running for over 50 plus years!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 30 2011, 08:12 PM~20222449
> *NOS 6" REAR TAILPIPE EXDUAST TIP (NO ****)... NO REAR GANGSTA WINDOW (VERY VERY RARE).
> *


Fuckin HATER


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 30 2011, 09:12 PM~20222449
> *NOS 6" REAR TAILPIPE EXDUAST TIP (NO ****)... NO REAR GANGSTA WINDOW (VERY VERY RARE).
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 30 2011, 07:29 PM~20223350
> *Its amazing that this cars are still around there and they look this good.  You gotta remember that this was a brand new car back when the revolution took part, cutting out all parts and new models... Its crazy that without our resources they've been able to keep this cars running for over 50 plus years!
> *


GUAT???


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

thinking bout getting 14 whats your opinion 
:dunno:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Mar 31 2011, 05:00 PM~20230882
> *thinking bout getting 14 whats your opinion
> :dunno:
> *


Me personally....having had both, i'd say 13's :thumbsup: 

See for yourself
13's

















14's


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 30 2011, 07:10 PM~20222433
> *MAN JOE AVILA BETTER WATCH OUT...... THIS HOMIE AIN'T FUCKIN AROUND, PEEP THE NOS BUMPER SPOTTIES, NOS REAR BUMPER MOUNT ANTENNA, NOS DRIVER SIDE ONLY FENDER MOUNT AUTRONIC MIRROR..... :wow:
> *



I JUST CALLED JOE AND TOLD HIM TO PUT HIS RIDE UP ..... MAN THIS ONE HAVE NOS FOG LAMPS ON THE BUMPER ALSO ACCESSORY FLAGS ON THE QUARTER IN THE REAR AND A TRUE GANGSTER TOP WITH NO WINDOW THIS FOOL DON'T CARE WHO IS FOLLOWING HIM :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 31 2011, 07:41 PM~20230751
> *GUAT???
> *


EMALA


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 31 2011, 08:25 PM~20231082
> *Me personally....having had both, i'd say 13's  :thumbsup:
> 
> See for yourself
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 31 2011, 08:48 PM~20231248
> *EMALA
> *


Que Putas vos serote ,que te quontas por aquellos Rumbos espero que todo tranquilo


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 31 2011, 09:57 PM~20231984
> *Que Putas vos serote ,que te quontas por aquellos Rumbos  espero que todo tranquilo
> *


Simon con Papas, todo bien de a huevo por aca. Y vos que putas pizado? Que andas timoneando ahora?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 31 2011, 07:25 PM~20231082
> *Me personally....having had both, i'd say 13's  :thumbsup:
> 
> See for yourself
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 30 2011, 06:10 PM~20221897
> *THAT'S WHY HE'S BEEN M.I.A IN HERE....  :angry:
> *


ooo i see, all of a sudden hes too good for us now


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 31 2011, 07:25 PM~20231082
> *Me personally....having had both, i'd say 13's  :thumbsup:
> 
> See for yourself
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :happysad:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Mar 31 2011, 06:00 PM~20230882
> *thinking bout getting 14 whats your opinion
> :dunno:
> *


13's HOMIE OR GET BANNED.......


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 31 2011, 06:25 PM~20231082
> *Me personally....having had both, i'd say 13's  :thumbsup:
> 
> See for yourself
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@Mar 31 2011, 06:30 PM~20231109
> *I JUST CALLED JOE AND TOLD HIM TO PUT HIS RIDE UP ..... MAN THIS ONE HAVE NOS FOG LAMPS ON THE BUMPER ALSO ACCESSORY FLAGS ON THE QUARTER IN THE REAR  AND A  TRUE GANGSTER TOP WITH NO WINDOW THIS FOOL DON'T CARE WHO IS FOLLOWING HIM  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 31 2011, 06:48 PM~20231248
> *EMALA
> *


UHHHHH NO.... :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 31 2011, 07:57 PM~20231984
> *Que Putas vos serote ,que te quontas por aquellos Rumbos  espero que todo tranquilo
> *


 :wow: :wow: GUATIES SAY SOME CRAZY SHIT..... SOUNDS LIKE THEY'RE TALKING SHIT TO ONE ANOTHER, HAHA..... I LIKE IT. :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 31 2011, 09:24 PM~20232906
> *Simon con Papas, todo bien de a huevo por aca. Y vos que putas pizado? Que andas timoneando ahora?
> *


*
TRANSLATION:*

"SIMON WITH POTATOES, EVERYTHING GOOD OF AN WITH EGGS OVER HERE. AND VOICE WHAT BITCHES STEPPED ON? WHAT ARE (no fuckin clue) TODAY?"


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 31 2011, 09:43 PM~20233048
> *ooo i see, all of a sudden hes too good for us now
> *


 :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 1 2011, 12:00 AM~20233184
> *13's HOMIE OR GET BANNED.......
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 1 2011, 12:01 AM~20233188
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Thats what I said :uh:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 1 2011, 12:01 AM~20233194
> *UHHHHH NO.... :uh:
> *


Damn Mods and their powertrips :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 1 2011, 12:03 AM~20233209
> *:wow:  :wow: GUATIES SAY SOME CRAZY SHIT..... SOUNDS LIKE THEY'RE TALKING SHIT TO ONE ANOTHER, HAHA..... I LIKE IT. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 1 2011, 12:07 AM~20233251
> *
> TRANSLATION:
> 
> ...


BBBBBBBBBBWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

found these pics on line thought i would share them i think they look cool


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 28 2011, 04:41 PM~20205087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 1 2011, 08:22 AM~20235500
> *Thats what I said  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 1 2011, 08:23 AM~20235507
> *Damn Mods and their powertrips :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 1 2011, 08:23 AM~20235510
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 1 2011, 08:23 AM~20235510
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Apr 1 2011, 10:29 AM~20236285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Apr 1 2011, 10:30 AM~20236290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Apr 1 2011, 10:31 AM~20236303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider+Mar 31 2011, 09:24 PM~20232906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the last words of this guy are : what car are u driving now lol :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Apr 1 2011, 12:31 PM~20236303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Apr 1 2011, 02:24 PM~20236978
> *the last words of this guy are :  what car are u driving now lol  :biggrin:
> *


Those were my last words.... :wow: hno: hno: :sprint: 











:biggrin:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 1 2011, 06:05 PM~20238609
> *Those were my last words....  :wow:  hno:  hno:  :sprint:
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Apr 1 2011, 09:28 PM~20239610
> *
> 
> *


SUP LUIS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

whose got connie kit emblems for sale or a cheap place to get them


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Apr 2 2011, 04:20 PM~20243983
> *whose got connie kit emblems for sale or a cheap place to get them
> *


The car shop, or auto city classics


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 1 2011, 05:05 PM~20238609
> *Those were my last words....  :wow:  hno:  hno:  :sprint:
> :biggrin:
> *


not exactly that type of last words :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Apr 2 2011, 11:49 PM~20245906
> *not exactly that type of last words  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Apr 2 2011, 11:52 PM~20245924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

The worlds only Delpala is moving along. Final guide coat is on the driver side. Guide coated the pass side this morning and sanded it once. Got a few TINY spots that should be easy to take care of and then its time for the inner fenders and finishing the body mounts in the trunk and gas tank mounts. The last thing left is the Hood for the body. Then as we all know it gets into the hard part and expensive part..... assembly.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Apr 3 2011, 05:51 PM~20249625
> *The worlds only Delpala is moving along. Final guide coat is on the driver side. Guide coated the pass side this morning and sanded it once. Got a few TINY spots that should be easy to take care of and then its time for the inner fenders and finishing the body mounts in the trunk and gas tank mounts. The last thing left is the Hood for the body. Then as we all know it gets into the hard part and expensive part..... assembly.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Apr 3 2011, 04:51 PM~20249625
> *The worlds only Delpala is moving along. Final guide coat is on the driver side. Guide coated the pass side this morning and sanded it once. Got a few TINY spots that should be easy to take care of and then its time for the inner fenders and finishing the body mounts in the trunk and gas tank mounts. The last thing left is the Hood for the body. Then as we all know it gets into the hard part and expensive part..... assembly.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=585679&st=20

:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 4 2011, 07:50 AM~20253769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 3 2011, 09:53 PM~20250427
> *
> *


Will I see you at Cinco?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Apr 4 2011, 10:23 AM~20254901
> *Will I see you at Cinco?
> *


Cinco Ocho Cents :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Apr 4 2011, 09:23 AM~20254901
> *Will I see you at Cinco?
> *


dont know bro working hard on 8cents for vegas and now that there are no east coast shows i have to hit dallas in august just to qualify ! so maybe :biggrin: im also taking up donations for diesel


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 4 2011, 05:41 PM~20258584
> *Cinco Ocho Cents :biggrin:
> *


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 1 2011, 10:11 PM~20240460
> *SUP LUIS!!! :biggrin:
> *


Trying to finish this damn ride!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 4 2011, 08:23 PM~20259577
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 4 2011, 08:22 PM~20259563
> *dont know bro working hard on 8cents for vegas and now that there are no east coast shows i have to hit dallas in august just to qualify ! so maybe :biggrin: im also taking up donations for diesel
> *


That's crazy you gotta go through all that just to show it in Vegas. It'll be worth it tho once you get to Vegas, you're gonna killem. Shit I'm excited just to be able to see it in person. If you come through salt lake I got you on some diesel


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Apr 4 2011, 09:48 PM~20260579
> *Trying to finish this damn ride!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Cool, can't wait to see it!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Mar 25 2011, 10:11 PM~20182467
> *Thanks to Phil and the use of his trailer I made it to the Pleasanton Goodguys show with out getting the 58 wet :h5:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Benny,never get tired of checking out your '58. :wow:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 5 2011, 12:04 AM~20262203
> *That's crazy you gotta go through all that just to show it in Vegas. It'll be worth it tho once you get to Vegas, you're gonna killem. Shit I'm excited just to be able to see it in person.  If you come through salt lake I got you on some diesel
> *


yeah Sam its crazy bro! i could buy a car for what its gonna cost me! 
gotta do it!!!!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

From the 'mild 2 wild' show in Puyallup,WA last week. This one had a clean ass big block
















The steelies were a nice touch too


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

From the same show and super clean :wow: :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 5 2011, 07:44 PM~20268200
> *yeah Sam its crazy bro! i could buy a car for what its gonna cost me!
> gotta do it!!!!!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 5 2011, 09:14 PM~20269299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 5 2011, 09:22 PM~20269406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Mar 31 2011, 11:24 PM~20232906
> *Simon con Papas, todo bien de a huevo por aca. Y vos que putas pizado? Que andas timoneando ahora?
> *


aqui en la misma todo vergon, timoneando las mismas mierdas y vos que putas, me imagino que tenes otro convertible, pone photos para ver el nuevo hugete no seas pura lata... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 1 2011, 12:07 AM~20233251
> *
> TRANSLATION:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

:wow: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :around: :around: :around: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Whats a set of NOS 58 rocker moldings worth I just picked up a set and hope I didn't pay too much.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 4 2011, 08:22 PM~20259563
> *dont know bro working hard on 8cents for vegas and now that there are no east coast shows i have to hit dallas in august just to qualify ! so maybe :biggrin: im also taking up donations for diesel
> *


We need more 58's then they'll be back :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Apr 6 2011, 12:17 AM~20271615
> *Whats a set of NOS 58 rocker moldings worth I just picked up a set and hope I didn't pay too much.
> *



NOS!? dayum 800-900. easy


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 5 2011, 08:14 PM~20269299
> *From the 'mild 2 wild' show in Puyallup,WA last week. This one had a clean ass big block
> 
> 
> ...


my buddy worked on this.nice ride needs spokes !!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 27 2011, 07:46 PM~20195647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73loukat_@Apr 5 2011, 09:27 AM~20264539
> *Damn Benny,never get tired of checking out your '58. :wow:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks loukat :wave:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Apr 6 2011, 02:17 AM~20271615
> *Whats a set of NOS 58 rocker moldings worth I just picked up a set and hope I didn't pay too much.
> *


 :wow: 
GONNA SELL THEM? :wow: :wow:


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Not right now.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## thee monte carlo (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 27 2011, 06:46 PM~20195647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SamF2000_@Apr 9 2011, 11:24 PM~20301220
> *Check this out.
> 
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...9269cd46b80bbe1
> ...


 :uh: Looks like someones infiltrating. Newbie posting links in every thread. I wouldnt click on that shit.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Apr 9 2011, 11:54 PM~20301438
> *:uh: Looks like someones infiltrating. Newbie posting links in every thread. I wouldnt click on that shit.
> *


I CLICKED ON 1 PIC EARLIER,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
RAN A SCAN TO MAKE SURE NOTHING WAS ATTACHED


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

Do any of you guys have an of vanity mirror with comb pocket for sale or trade I need one more thanks


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Apr 11 2011, 11:51 AM~20310935
> *Do any of you guys have an of vanity mirror with comb pocket for sale or trade I need one more thanks
> *


SOLD! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 11 2011, 11:58 AM~20310968
> *I HAVE A VERY NICE ONE TO SELL
> 
> 
> ...


How much?


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

question does 59 cruiser skirt trim fit on 58 skirt :dunno:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Apr 12 2011, 01:10 PM~20320139
> *question does 59 cruiser skirt trim fit on 58 skirt :dunno:
> *


YUP


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Hey Pete sta pm me your number need your opinion on something


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 12 2011, 12:31 PM~20320300
> *YUP
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

anyone got a set of cruiser skirt trim and scuff for sale


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Apr 12 2011, 12:10 PM~20320139
> *question does 59 cruiser skirt trim fit on 58 skirt :dunno:
> *



FOXCRAFT CRUISER SKIRT TRIM WILL WORK 1958-1960 12X60 

TURN PIKE CRUISER SKIRT TIME ARE POINTED IN THE REAR OF THE TRIM AND MORE FLAT LOOKING I HAVE SEEN PEOPLE USE TURN PIKE MOLDINGS BEFORE..


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 31 2011, 11:00 PM~20233184
> *13's HOMIE OR GET BANNED.......
> *


  :thumbsup: YOU TELL THEM PETE ROLL THEM 13's


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Can someone post pics of V Max 58


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

So no pics then


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Is that the black one?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Yes sir


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

:run: NEED HELP FINDING SOME CRUISER SKIRTS. ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED.


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG EASY_@Apr 17 2011, 01:33 PM~20358908
> *:run:  NEED HELP FINDING SOME CRUISER SKIRTS. ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED.
> *


took me 3 months to find a set... their is a few out there... u got a ballpark of what ur willing to spend


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Apr 17 2011, 10:10 PM~20361070
> *took me 3 months to find a set... their is a few out there... u got a ballpark of what ur willing to spend
> *


 :biggrin: idk, but i guess they are a nessesity. lol


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Out for a nice roll today .


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 17 2011, 11:56 PM~20362116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 17 2011, 09:56 PM~20362116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What color is that bro ?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

sierra gold poly


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

58 Impala parts


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 17 2011, 08:56 PM~20362116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations again Uso! Best of Show twice in a row! :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 17 2011, 11:56 PM~20362116
> *
> 
> 
> ...



It doesnt get Sexier than that Mike! Beautiful ride.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 17 2011, 08:47 PM~20361440
> *Out for a nice roll today .
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro!!!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Been spending so much time working on/riding on the bike I almost forgot how fun it is to bust out the 8 for a roll.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 18 2011, 06:46 AM~20363822
> *sierra gold poly
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 17 2011, 09:56 PM~20362116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your 58 looking real nice mike


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

i was riding my bike around my neighborhood,and this caught my eye,my dream car is four blocks away from my house.its in an old mans backyard.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

this is the exact color scheme i wanted when and if i ever found one.i cant believe its around the corner from my house.the old man said he wasnt ready to sell YET.he bought it used in 1960 for 725 dollars,its never been wrecked,its got a 283,automatic tranny,its a barebones impala but i dont give a shit,i have to have this car.i asked why did he take the wheels off,he said"young man,you dont kill a good horse just cause its old,you just put it out to pasture".he parked it 22 years ago because he was scared it would get stolen,he bought a mini van and never looked back.i gave him all my numbers,and asked him how much?he said he wouldnt discuss price,but he promised me id be the only one that would own this car.i shook his hand,thanked him for his time,and left feeling like i have a destiny with that car.pray for me brothers.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Apr 19 2011, 02:24 AM~20371117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Apr 19 2011, 02:45 AM~20371140
> *this is the exact color scheme i wanted when and if i ever found one.i cant believe its around the corner from my house.the old man said he wasnt ready to sell YET.he bought it used in 1960 for 725 dollars,its never been wrecked,its got a 283,automatic tranny,its a barebones impala but i dont give a shit,i have to have this car.i asked why did he take the wheels off,he said"young man,you dont kill a good horse just cause its old,you just put it out to pasture".he parked it 22 years ago because he was scared it would get stolen,he bought a mini van and never looked back.i gave him all my numbers,and asked him how much?he said he wouldnt discuss price,but he promised me id be the only one that would own this car.i shook his hand,thanked him for his time,and left feeling like i have a destiny with that car.pray for me brothers.
> *


 :thumbsup: :x: :x:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> i was riding my bike around my neighborhood,and this caught my eye,my dream car is four blocks away from my house.its in an old mans backyard.
> :0 thats a comp car nice


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Apr 19 2011, 03:45 AM~20371140
> *this is the exact color scheme i wanted when and if i ever found one.i cant believe its around the corner from my house.the old man said he wasnt ready to sell YET.he bought it used in 1960 for 725 dollars,its never been wrecked,its got a 283,automatic tranny,its a barebones impala but i dont give a shit,i have to have this car.i asked why did he take the wheels off,he said"young man,you dont kill a good horse just cause its old,you just put it out to pasture".he parked it 22 years ago because he was scared it would get stolen,he bought a mini van and never looked back.i gave him all my numbers,and asked him how much?he said he wouldnt discuss price,but he promised me id be the only one that would own this car.i shook his hand,thanked him for his time,and left feeling like i have a destiny with that car.pray for me brothers.
> *


I hope he doesn't leave ya hanging too long. Looks like he has no plans any time soon for it. GOOD FIND!


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Apr 19 2011, 02:24 AM~20371117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU STRUCK A GOLDMINE WITH THIS FIND BROTHER


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Apr 19 2011, 01:45 AM~20371140
> *this is the exact color scheme i wanted when and if i ever found one.i cant believe its around the corner from my house.the old man said he wasnt ready to sell YET.he bought it used in 1960 for 725 dollars,its never been wrecked,its got a 283,automatic tranny,its a barebones impala but i dont give a shit,i have to have this car.i asked why did he take the wheels off,he said"young man,you dont kill a good horse just cause its old,you just put it out to pasture".he parked it 22 years ago because he was scared it would get stolen,he bought a mini van and never looked back.i gave him all my numbers,and asked him how much?he said he wouldnt discuss price,but he promised me id be the only one that would own this car.i shook his hand,thanked him for his time,and left feeling like i have a destiny with that car.pray for me brothers.
> *


 Man!!! Awesome story bro! It's meant to be ! :cheesy: :x:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Apr 19 2011, 03:45 AM~20371140
> *this is the exact color scheme i wanted when and if i ever found one.i cant believe its around the corner from my house.the old man said he wasnt ready to sell YET.he bought it used in 1960 for 725 dollars,its never been wrecked,its got a 283,automatic tranny,its a barebones impala but i dont give a shit,i have to have this car.i asked why did he take the wheels off,he said"young man,you dont kill a good horse just cause its old,you just put it out to pasture".he parked it 22 years ago because he was scared it would get stolen,he bought a mini van and never looked back.i gave him all my numbers,and asked him how much?he said he wouldnt discuss price,but he promised me id be the only one that would own this car.i shook his hand,thanked him for his time,and left feeling like i have a destiny with that car.pray for me brothers.
> *


Handle it bro......
I only know of 4 58's in Fresno........ :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Apr 19 2011, 02:24 AM~20371117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: good luck hope you pick it up


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Apr 19 2011, 03:22 PM~20374966
> *Handle it bro......
> I only know of 4 58's in Fresno........ :0
> *


dam


----------



## ElQueso58 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Apr 19 2011, 01:45 AM~20371140
> *this is the exact color scheme i wanted when and if i ever found one.i cant believe its around the corner from my house.the old man said he wasnt ready to sell YET.he bought it used in 1960 for 725 dollars,its never been wrecked,its got a 283,automatic tranny,its a barebones impala but i dont give a shit,i have to have this car.i asked why did he take the wheels off,he said"young man,you dont kill a good horse just cause its old,you just put it out to pasture".he parked it 22 years ago because he was scared it would get stolen,he bought a mini van and never looked back.i gave him all my numbers,and asked him how much?he said he wouldnt discuss price,but he promised me id be the only one that would own this car.i shook his hand,thanked him for his time,and left feeling like i have a destiny with that car.pray for me brothers.
> *


Hey homie good luck for the future, Patience is the best thing u can have. The same thing happened to me when I was 10 years old with my next door neighbor, bought it when I was 16 yrs old. :biggrin: Im 31 yrs old now and I still have her homie !!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good Luck ....


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

I've never ever asked god for anything but good health,healthy children and a roof over my head,I've been grateful for every day he has given me,but brothers I seriously asked god for the aquisition of this car.I hope it happens for me.I'm grateful for your comments and your well wishes.Hopefully I'll be working on it someday soon,if it's gods will,so be it.It's funny,when I found that car,that movie "Christine" was going through my mind,a cool rusty old man,just wanted to talk about his 58.man,I hope soon it will be my 58,I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul+Apr 19 2011, 10:24 AM~20371117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit I dont even believe in god and I would still pray for that. 
Hope he will hear your prayers and that the old man remembers you.
:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Apr 19 2011, 04:24 AM~20371117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH :wow:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Apr 19 2011, 02:24 AM~20371117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i seen a lot of nice 58 impalas out there and one thing when people fix 58's now they don't put all green tinted glass ? back in the days if you had a 58 impala you hed to have all green tinted glass! me and my brother just got a nice 58 rag and the first thing we got is all new green tinted glass and the old glass is good! but not green


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Apr 18 2011, 09:35 PM~20370239
> *your 58 looking real nice mike
> *


Thx!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 19 2011, 06:53 AM~20371942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KILL THE OLD GREENGO AND KEEP THAT 58 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

hey homies how hard is it to change a 58 from standard to automatic?? and is the transmision shift indicator on the colum or the dash???I need to know cause im gonna be changing one over...lmk asap!!!!!Thanks homies!


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

MY 58 IMPALA, STILL NEED SOME SKIRTS THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

NEEDS 13'S TOO!!!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG EASY_@Apr 22 2011, 09:30 PM~20399958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride, post up some more pics


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

One of our regulars in this topic just found out he is getting the cover of Lowrider mag! I will not reveal it unless he does so himself.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Apr 23 2011, 07:24 AM~20401603
> *One of our regulars in this topic just found out he is getting the cover of Lowrider mag! I will not reveal it unless he does so himself.
> *


I think we all know who that is. Well overdue :biggrin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Apr 20 2011, 12:24 AM~20378759
> *I've never ever asked god for anything but good health,healthy children and a roof over my head,I've been grateful for every day he has given me,but brothers I seriously asked god for the aquisition of this car.I hope it happens for me.I'm grateful for your comments and your well wishes.Hopefully I'll be working on it someday soon,if it's gods will,so be it.It's funny,when I found that car,that movie "Christine" was going through my mind,a cool rusty old man,just wanted to talk about his 58.man,I hope soon it will be my 58,I'll keep y'all posted.
> *


I'm sure He has had many requests for 58's lol


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Apr 23 2011, 07:24 AM~20401603
> *One of our regulars in this topic just found out he is getting the cover of Lowrider mag! I will not reveal it unless he does so himself.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Apr 23 2011, 07:24 AM~20401603
> *One of our regulars in this topic just found out he is getting the cover of Lowrider mag! I will not reveal it unless he does so himself.
> *


Nice!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Apr 23 2011, 05:24 AM~20401603
> *One of our regulars in this topic just found out he is getting the cover of Lowrider mag! I will not reveal it unless he does so himself.
> *


not hard to guess who that would be :biggrin: Congrats a truly amazing car.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

That's clean.


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Apr 22 2011, 06:47 AM~20395296
> *hey homies how hard is it to change a 58 from standard to automatic?? and is the transmision shift indicator on the colum or the dash???I need to know cause im gonna be changing one over...lmk asap!!!!!Thanks homies!
> *


anyone??


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

I heard a 58 2 door frame is diff crime a 58 4door frame something about the body mounts being different??is this true?


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 18 2011, 02:56 PM~20362116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Apr 22 2011, 07:47 AM~20395296
> *hey homies how hard is it to change a 58 from standard to automatic?? and is the transmision shift indicator on the colum or the dash???I need to know cause im gonna be changing one over...lmk asap!!!!!Thanks homies!
> *


Its not hard to switch trans basically a swap and get rid off the standard stuff and ad the right pedal and steering column. The indicator is in the dash, the pointer is on the column.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Apr 23 2011, 12:16 PM~20402720
> *anyone??
> *


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Apr 23 2011, 03:03 PM~20403455
> *I heard a 58 2 door frame is diff crime a 58 4door frame something about the body mounts being different??is this true?
> *


Never swapped one, but as far as I know they are the same. 2dr HT and 4drs


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> > i was riding my bike around my neighborhood,and this caught my eye,my dream car is four blocks away from my house.its in an old mans backyard.
> > :0 thats a comp car nice
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Cool thanks for yalls help...I will post pic uo next week of the 58 I just picked up!!!!!So I will be in this topic a little more often and gonna do a build up topic in it soon!!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Any 1958 projects for sale???


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

question is their any difference between running 2 or 3 stars on cruiser skirts or is it just preference


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anybody looking for a
Vintage RCA Under Dash 45 RPM Car Record Player 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...LCA:MOTORS:1123


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Apr 23 2011, 06:24 AM~20401603
> *One of our regulars in this topic just found out he is getting the cover of Lowrider mag! I will not reveal it unless he does so himself.
> *


thanks everyone its been a long time dream ive built alot of cars but to have a cover is so huge for me!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG EASY_@Apr 22 2011, 09:30 PM~20399958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice love cay coral!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 24 2011, 07:19 PM~20411307
> *thanks everyone its been a long time dream ive built alot of cars but to have a cover is so huge for me!
> *



CONGRATS!!!! Well deserved bro. You've worked hard for this and your passion for Lowriding shows with the cars you've built.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 24 2011, 06:19 PM~20411307
> *thanks everyone its been a long time dream ive built alot of cars but to have a cover is so huge for me!
> *


huge for anyone... only 12 a year . well deserved


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Apr 23 2011, 02:03 PM~20403455
> *I heard a 58 2 door frame is diff crime a 58 4door frame something about the body mounts being different??is this true?
> *


They are the same. I believe the rag is the only one that has different body mounts


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Apr 24 2011, 07:32 PM~20410896
> *question is their any difference between running 2 or 3 stars on cruiser skirts or is it just preference
> *


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 24 2011, 08:19 PM~20411307
> *thanks everyone its been a long time dream ive built alot of cars but to have a cover is so huge for me!
> *


Thats awesome man! cant wait to see the mag and really cant wait for Vegas a see it in person!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 24 2011, 07:19 PM~20411307
> *thanks everyone its been a long time dream ive built alot of cars but to have a cover is so huge for me!
> *


Congrats on the cover, well deserved


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Apr 24 2011, 03:48 PM~20409976
> *Any 1958 projects for sale???
> *


There are a couple in the classifieds section


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Apr 24 2011, 02:09 AM~20406935
> *Cool thanks for yalls help...I will post pic uo next week of the 58 I just picked up!!!!!So I will be in this topic a little more often and gonna do a build up topic in it soon!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Apr 24 2011, 02:09 AM~20406935
> *Cool thanks for yalls help...I will post pic uo next week of the 58 I just picked up!!!!!So I will be in this topic a little more often and gonna do a build up topic in it soon!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 24 2011, 07:19 PM~20411307
> *thanks everyone its been a long time dream ive built alot of cars but to have a cover is so huge for me!
> *



Well deserved!!! Raised the bar to a new level!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 17 2011, 09:56 PM~20362116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@Apr 25 2011, 03:07 PM~20416418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@Apr 25 2011, 02:07 PM~20416418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

anyone show me pic of how their club plaque is mounted in their 58 or if they had to get a special bracket to mount it thanks


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Apr 19 2011, 02:45 AM~20371140
> *this is the exact color scheme i wanted when and if i ever found one.i cant believe its around the corner from my house.the old man said he wasnt ready to sell YET.he bought it used in 1960 for 725 dollars,its never been wrecked,its got a 283,automatic tranny,its a barebones impala but i dont give a shit,i have to have this car.i asked why did he take the wheels off,he said"young man,you dont kill a good horse just cause its old,you just put it out to pasture".he parked it 22 years ago because he was scared it would get stolen,he bought a mini van and never looked back.i gave him all my numbers,and asked him how much?he said he wouldnt discuss price,but he promised me id be the only one that would own this car.i shook his hand,thanked him for his time,and left feeling like i have a destiny with that car.pray for me brothers.
> *


HOPE YOU DO HOMIE GOD ALWAY BLESSES GOOD PEOPLE


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 17 2011, 10:56 PM~20362116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking real nice Mike


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Apr 19 2011, 03:24 AM~20371117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one bad mutha right there :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@Apr 25 2011, 03:07 PM~20416418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jrrl_@Apr 25 2011, 10:31 PM~20420032
> *HOPE YOU DO HOMIE GOD ALWAY BLESSES GOOD PEOPLE
> *


Damn, Im ineligible then...


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Apr 24 2011, 06:32 PM~20410896
> *question is their any difference between running 2 or 3 stars on cruiser skirts or is it just preference
> *


It what ever look good to you bro 58 impala look bad ass with cruiser skirts


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 26 2011, 08:50 PM~20427940
> *:biggrin:
> *


Que onda homie :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS_SAN_DIEGO_@Apr 25 2011, 01:07 PM~20416418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:0 :0 :0 





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Apr 26 2011, 09:59 PM~20428033
> *Que onda homie  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's goin on Turtle! Say whatup to you bro too  
U need anything out this way... Ya sabes bro


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 27 2011, 07:49 AM~20430257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 27 2011, 08:49 AM~20430257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 27 2011, 06:49 AM~20430257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Asss so fat is draggin


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 27 2011, 08:49 AM~20430257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Mar 28 2011, 07:41 PM~20205087
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Man............................your shit looks sick spec spec


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 30 2011, 06:07 PM~20221864
> *THAT'S THE WORSE FEELING MAN......
> *



Fuck bro I have to get another one.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 24 2011, 08:19 PM~20411307
> *thanks everyone its been a long time dream ive built alot of cars but to have a cover is so huge for me!
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
well deserved Johnny!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 27 2011, 06:50 AM~20430262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

> > :biggrin:
> >
> >
> > > :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> > ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

T

T

T


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 20 2006, 02:49 PM~6409487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any Body need a 58 2bbl air cleaner ?
I have 1 complete. taking offers !


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Apr 27 2011, 06:36 AM~20430192
> *What's goin on Turtle! Say whatup to you bro too
> U need anything out this way... Ya sabes bro
> *


Simon carnal same way here


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@Apr 28 2011, 03:40 PM~20441332
> *Simon carnal same way here
> *


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Here's the pictures of the NOS body sill/rocker mouldings with original receipt and instructions.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Apr 28 2011, 11:46 PM~20445277
> *Here's the pictures of the NOS body sill/rocker mouldings with original receipt and instructions.
> 
> 
> ...


*I need a copy of them instructions!!!!!*


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 27 2011, 11:50 PM~20430262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@Apr 25 2011, 09:28 PM~20420010
> *anyone show me pic of how their club plaque is mounted in their 58 or if they had to get a special bracket to mount it thanks
> *


quote myself weird but i want to know :biggrin:


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

getting ready to load up and head out to arizona for the show.


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Apr 29 2011, 09:16 AM~20447225
> *getting ready to load up and head out to arizona for the show.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

I have 3 58 impala seat trims. In good condition. Missing the bottom passenger side. If some one is interestd. let me know.


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Apr 29 2011, 12:45 PM~20448369
> *I have 3 58 impala seat trims. In good condition. Missing the bottom passenger side. If some one is interestd. let me know.
> *


how much?


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Apr 29 2011, 09:16 AM~20447225
> *getting ready to load up and head out to arizona for the show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Apr 29 2011, 09:16 AM~20447225
> *getting ready to load up and head out to arizona for the show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Apr 29 2011, 10:16 AM~20447225
> *getting ready to load up and head out to arizona for the show.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Apr 29 2011, 09:16 AM~20447225
> *getting ready to load up and head out to arizona for the show.
> 
> 
> ...


SPEACHLESS! :cheesy: :worship:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Apr 29 2011, 09:16 AM~20447225
> *getting ready to load up and head out to arizona for the show.
> 
> 
> ...


SICK!!!! :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

>


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Apr 29 2011, 09:16 AM~20447225
> *getting ready to load up and head out to arizona for the show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Apr 29 2011, 02:05 PM~20448503
> *how much?
> *


$600 shipped. no rust clean


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Apr 29 2011, 12:26 AM~20445712
> *I need a copy of them instructions!!!!!
> *


X58


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Apr 29 2011, 10:16 AM~20447225
> *getting ready to load up and head out to arizona for the show.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! My new desktop backround


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

All 58 lovers help out CHE1 get layitlow of the month for May!!! I think the poll closes tonight April 30

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588137


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Good looking, got my vote in for CHE1


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Apr 29 2011, 09:16 AM~20447225
> *getting ready to load up and head out to arizona for the show.
> 
> 
> ...


this car lifted?


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

On bags


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Apr 30 2011, 07:16 PM~20455818
> *On bags
> *


Not sure if anyone asked yet but how much did you shorten the rear end? Or are you runnin 5.5 dish?


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Apr 30 2011, 06:16 PM~20455818
> *On bags
> *


beautiful! are those OG 520s or coker 520s?


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Apr 30 2011, 06:20 PM~20455848
> *Not sure if anyone asked yet but how much did you shorten the rear end? Or are you runnin 5.5 dish?
> *


i shorten mine 1.25 but i would do 1.50 if i do another!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 30 2011, 07:22 PM~20455854
> *i shorten mine 1.25 but i would do 1.50 if i do another!
> *


It's funny how my hardtop tucks 13x7 D's and 14x7 D's no problem but the rag is nowhere close


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 30 2011, 01:43 PM~20454541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 30 2011, 07:22 PM~20455854
> *i shorten mine 1.25 but i would do 1.50 if i do another!
> *


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Apr 30 2011, 07:26 PM~20455869
> *It's funny how my hardtop tucks 13x7 D's and 14x7 D's no problem but the rag is nowhere close
> *


 :loco: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG EASY_@Apr 30 2011, 12:04 PM~20454387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Apr 30 2011, 06:20 PM~20455848
> *Not sure if anyone asked yet but how much did you shorten the rear end? Or are you runnin 5.5 dish?
> *


I run 6s Tru classics with a 1/4 inch spacer and they fit perfect.also these are cookers but I do have Tru spokes on nos premiums I switch of.


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 30 2011, 12:43 PM~20454541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Apr 29 2011, 09:16 AM~20447225
> *getting ready to load up and head out to arizona for the show.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Apr 30 2011, 07:26 PM~20455869
> *It's funny how my hardtop tucks 13x7 D's and 14x7 D's no problem but the rag is nowhere close
> *


THAT`S ODD,,,,,,,,,,,,, :0


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Apr 30 2011, 06:20 PM~20455848
> *Not sure if anyone asked yet but how much did you shorten the rear end? Or are you runnin 5.5 dish?
> *



Remember we were looking for that info :biggrin: .


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Apr 30 2011, 11:07 AM~20454149
> *All 58 lovers help out CHE1 get layitlow of the month for May!!! I think the poll closes tonight April 30
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588137
> *


Thank you very MUCH. I think I have to look for another one now :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes zir


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

back from arizona great show.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@May 2 2011, 07:13 PM~20469914
> *back from arizona great show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG EASY_@Apr 30 2011, 12:04 PM~20454387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> back from arizona great show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

>


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKES N.M._@May 2 2011, 08:47 PM~20471553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Jeromes ride always lookim good


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

My old 58 is the featured car this month.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 2 2011, 01:03 AM~20464280
> *Thank you very MUCH.  I think I have to look for another one now  :biggrin:
> *


Sold it??? Noooo, should have traded me my duce rag and le cab :biggrin:


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Oct 19 2010, 06:34 AM~18849424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone know the name of this color man this bitch is pretty :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@May 2 2011, 06:13 PM~20469914
> *back from arizona great show.
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> back from arizona great show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> >


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 3 2011, 05:56 PM~20477689
> *nice  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Que Onda Homie


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 2 2011, 06:19 PM~20469952
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 compliments of GROUPE car club


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

does anybody what gappen to vic smiths 58 impala ,if any members him and his ride from the 90's :biggrin:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McBain_@May 3 2011, 08:01 PM~20479388
> *does anybody what gappen to  vic smiths 58 impala ,if any members him and his ride from the 90's :biggrin:
> *


he rides harley"s now but he still has the car put up :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@May 3 2011, 09:57 PM~20480976
> *he rides harley"s now but he still has the car put up :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: can't blame him


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McBain+May 3 2011, 08:01 PM~20479388-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he was rebuilding the car new paint etc.. everything fresh.. not sure if it was finsihed yet ...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 3 2011, 11:10 PM~20481058
> *:biggrin:  can't blame him
> *



hes bike is badass too mike...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 30 2011, 06:22 PM~20455854
> *i shorten mine 1.25 but i would do 1.50 if i do another!
> *


SO 1.50 WOULD BE PERFECT????


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rudster_@May 2 2011, 06:13 PM~20469914
> *back from arizona great show.
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKING BEATIFUL!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 30 2011, 12:43 PM~20454541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEEN THIS ONE @ CHICANO PARK LAST MONTH N ITS FUCKING NICE!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@May 4 2011, 02:07 AM~20481437
> *FUCKING BEATIFUL!!!!
> *


Any more pics of ur 8rag? :cheesy:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 3 2011, 10:17 PM~20481101
> *hes bike is badass too mike...
> 
> 
> *



I bet. Mine's getting there... need to get 103 upgrade... cylinders, pistons, cams and some EFI programing.


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DUKES N.M._@May 4 2011, 09:48 PM~20487476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 3 2011, 07:53 PM~20479295
> *Que Onda Homie
> *


Aki checando a los peloteros :biggrin:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@May 4 2011, 01:06 AM~20481436
> *SO 1.50 WOULD BE PERFECT????
> *


I will check mine tomorrow I think its 11/4 but let me make sure. I have no problems with it


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 4 2011, 09:19 PM~20486812
> *I bet.  Mine's getting there...  need to get 103 upgrade... cylinders, pistons, cams and some EFI programing.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES N.M._@May 4 2011, 10:48 PM~20487476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 5 2011, 02:16 AM~20488418
> *Aki checando a los peloteros :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: then you belong here bro! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 5 2011, 02:22 AM~20488426
> *I will check mine tomorrow I think its 11/4 but let me make sure. I have no problems with it
> *


 :0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Anyone got any OG not repops 58 skirts?

And a nice rear bumper center that I can put on my car.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 5 2011, 12:27 PM~20490644
> *Anyone got any OG not repops 58 skirts?
> 
> And a nice rear bumper center that I can put on my car.
> *


You getting rid of the Connie kit? 
I'll check if I have a nice center piece


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 5 2011, 06:47 AM~20489330
> *Nice :0
> *


thanks


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 4 2011, 08:19 PM~20486812
> *I bet.  Mine's getting there...  need to get 103 upgrade... cylinders, pistons, cams and some EFI programing.
> 
> 
> ...


nice...


:naughty:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 5 2011, 06:17 PM~20493785
> *nice...
> :naughty:
> *



thx Huey


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 4 2011, 09:57 AM~20482949
> *Any more pics of ur 8rag? :cheesy:
> *


HEY CARNAL WAS UP? I TOOK MY 58 APART AGAIN GONNA GET IT ALL PATTERNED OUT, DANNY D IS DOING MY 59 RIGHT NOW...AND ZACK FELIX FROM VEGAS WILL DO MY 58 IN BOUT 2 MONTHS. DOING THE BODY WORK ON MY 60 RIGHT NOW TOO! IM RUNNING UP N DOWN TRYING TO HANDLE ALL 4 CARS, WANNA HAVE EM DONE BY D END OF D YEAR...BUT U KNOW HOW THAT GOES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 3 2011, 10:54 AM~20475260
> *Sold it??? Noooo, should have traded me my duce rag and le cab :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

seen this in the random pic area figured i would show the 58 fest


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@May 6 2011, 06:03 AM~20495990
> *HEY CARNAL WAS UP? I TOOK MY 58 APART AGAIN GONNA GET IT ALL PATTERNED OUT, DANNY D IS DOING MY 4 CARS, WANNA HAVE EM DONE BY D END OF D YEAR...BUT U KNOW HOW THAT GOES!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Slow progress is better than no progress :happysad: 
Before








After


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@May 6 2011, 06:03 AM~20495990
> *HEY CARNAL WAS UP? I TOOK MY 58 APART AGAIN GONNA GET IT ALL PATTERNED OUT, DANNY D IS DOING MY 59 RIGHT NOW...AND ZACK FELIX FROM VEGAS WILL DO MY 58 IN BOUT 2 MONTHS. DOING THE BODY WORK ON MY 60 RIGHT NOW TOO! IM RUNNING UP N DOWN TRYING TO HANDLE ALL 4 CARS, WANNA HAVE EM DONE BY D END OF D YEAR...BUT U KNOW HOW THAT GOES!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
Oh hell yea, thats gonna be a sick line up bro.   Cant get anyone better than them guys painting your rides!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 6 2011, 09:43 AM~20496838
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wazup MR lowrider of the month :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 6 2011, 03:37 PM~20498728
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: He aint playing man


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 6 2011, 05:10 PM~20499202
> *Slow progress is better than no progress  :happysad:
> Before
> 
> ...


    
You make me sick with all them 58s!!!! 
:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Progress looks good!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 6 2011, 07:28 PM~20500590
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 6 2011, 10:36 PM~20500989
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 6 2011, 05:26 PM~20499308
> *
> You make me sick with all them 58s!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


Just tryin' to keep up :biggrin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Yo Jimdog, your mailbox is full


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

anyone have any cruiser skirts for sale?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 8 2011, 09:22 AM~20507111
> *Just tryin' to keep up  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> *seen this in the random pic area figured i would show the 58 fest
> *



The Proffesionals "Tangerine Dream" Badass 5-8


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253+May 6 2011, 10:09 AM~20496940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

found this one last night in the random


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 6 2011, 02:37 PM~20498728
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 6 2011, 04:10 PM~20499202
> *Slow progress is better than no progress  :happysad:
> Before
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 6 2011, 04:24 PM~20499292
> *:0  :0  :0
> Oh hell yea, thats gonna be a sick line up bro.     Cant get anyone better than them guys painting your rides!
> *


THANX MAN... CANT WAIT TO GET EM DONE! :biggrin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253+May 6 2011, 10:09 AM~20496940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I love old 58 pics :biggrin: Keep em coming  Info and stories also! PM's always encouraged! I know Petesta has a good bit :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

ANY 58 IMPALA HOMIES INTERESTED IN A COMPLETE SET OF ORIGINAL *( 1958 IMPALA CORRECT)* STOCK RIMS WITH TIRES AND HUB CAPS? :0 :0 


(4) WHITEWALLS AND (1) SPARE TIRE ALL MATCHING RIMS....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 9 2011, 09:15 PM~20518292
> *ANY 58 IMPALA HOMIES INTERESTED IN A COMPLETE SET OF ORIGINAL ( 1958 IMPALA CORRECT) STOCK RIMS WITH TIRES AND HUB CAPS? :0  :0
> (4) WHITEWALLS AND (1) SPARE TIRE ALL MATCHING RIMS....
> 
> ...


THAT WILL LOOK GOOD ON MINE :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 9 2011, 07:15 PM~20518292
> *ANY 58 IMPALA HOMIES INTERESTED IN A COMPLETE SET OF ORIGINAL ( 1958 IMPALA CORRECT) STOCK RIMS WITH TIRES AND HUB CAPS? :0  :0
> (4) WHITEWALLS AND (1) SPARE TIRE ALL MATCHING RIMS....
> 
> ...


 :wow: you sticking with the wires ?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@May 9 2011, 09:56 AM~20514035
> *found this one last night in the random
> 
> 
> ...


this bad boy looks clean with the skirts n cragars


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@May 9 2011, 04:33 PM~20516013
> *THANX MAN... CANT WAIT TO GET EM DONE! :biggrin:
> *


Me neither!! :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 9 2011, 04:50 PM~20516149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 9 2011, 09:15 PM~20518292
> *ANY 58 IMPALA HOMIES INTERESTED IN A COMPLETE SET OF ORIGINAL ( 1958 IMPALA CORRECT) STOCK RIMS WITH TIRES AND HUB CAPS? :0  :0
> (4) WHITEWALLS AND (1) SPARE TIRE ALL MATCHING RIMS....
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 9 2011, 09:18 PM~20518327
> *THAT WILL LOOK  GOOD  ON  MINE  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@May 9 2011, 10:01 PM~20518806
> *this bad boy looks clean with the skirts n cragars
> *


Puro OLD skool


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 10 2011, 01:32 PM~20523093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 9 2011, 04:50 PM~20516149
> *I love old 58 pics :biggrin:  Keep em coming   Info and stories also! PM's always encouraged! I know Petesta has a good bit :cheesy:
> *


This is a classic OG one


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 10 2011, 11:25 AM~20523037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS YOUR CAR DAVE? ME AND HESS WERE LOOKING AT IT AT THE LAST POMONA SWAPMEET.....


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 10 2011, 06:09 PM~20525159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the back of that truck says kopper Fart :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@May 10 2011, 07:23 PM~20525262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 10 2011, 04:44 PM~20524586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's what the GPS said
lifted on 13s :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 10 2011, 07:45 PM~20525403
> *That's what the GPS said
> lifted on 13s  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


U and the Petesta drive them cashmere blues like damn maniacs!!
Lol that's the way to roll


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 10 2011, 11:32 AM~20523093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: more pics Dave


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 10 2011, 04:44 PM~20524586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 10 2011, 06:05 PM~20525129
> *THIS YOUR CAR DAVE? ME AND HESS WERE LOOKING AT IT AT THE LAST POMONA SWAPMEET.....
> *


selling it for a friend.


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 10 2011, 12:32 PM~20523093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 10 2011, 04:44 PM~20524586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME ASS PIC!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 10 2011, 04:44 PM~20524586
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice flick


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

I see a 58 in the background too  



> _Originally posted by locorider+May 10 2011, 07:02 PM~20525111-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 10 2011, 07:18 PM~20525639
> *U and the Petesta drive them cashmere blues like damn maniacs!!
> Lol that's the way to roll
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 11 2011, 03:09 PM~20531506
> *Love the pics....looks like the GEN tell-tale lamp can't keep up :biggrin:
> *


Probably over charging :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@May 10 2011, 06:23 PM~20525262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey how did this get on here????? :angry:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 10 2011, 11:38 PM~20527463
> *selling it for a friend.
> 
> 
> ...


Yup seen it at Pomona!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 11 2011, 04:09 PM~20531506
> *Get that damn dog out of there, lol :angry:
> *


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62_@May 11 2011, 04:57 PM~20531883
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@May 11 2011, 07:51 PM~20533027
> *hey how did this get on here????? :angry:
> *


Dont know, dont care..... MORE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Cant remember where I got these ones, could be repost...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 11 2011, 02:05 AM~20525129
> *THIS YOUR CAR DAVE? ME AND HESS WERE LOOKING AT IT AT THE LAST POMONA SWAPMEET.....
> *


What's up Petesta! I need your adress for the coloringbooks.
Send me a PM when you see this.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 12 2011, 06:53 AM~20534744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn this is in france!!! :0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 12 2011, 03:47 AM~20535842
> *damn this is in france!!!  :0
> *


  
How could you tell?


----------



## BALLANTYNE (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey quick question for all you 58 guru's
Can anyone tell me how a stock 58 steel rim differs from other 59-64 steel rims?
Is it just the offset or is the stamping style different as well?
I'm trying to assemble a set of 5 and any guidance would help, thanks
Pics would be helpful!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 11 2011, 09:54 PM~20534755
> *Dont know, dont care..... MORE!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 10 2011, 06:02 PM~20525111
> *This is a classic OG one
> 
> 
> ...


good ol new mexico lowrider right chea :biggrin:


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 9 2011, 08:15 PM~20518292
> *ANY 58 IMPALA HOMIES INTERESTED IN A COMPLETE SET OF ORIGINAL ( 1958 IMPALA CORRECT) STOCK RIMS WITH TIRES AND HUB CAPS? :0  :0
> (4) WHITEWALLS AND (1) SPARE TIRE ALL MATCHING RIMS....
> 
> ...


Whats the ticket?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@May 12 2011, 10:44 PM~20542612
> *Whats the ticket?
> *


  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958-CHEVRO...=item3367aed377

Item number:	220782842743


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 12 2011, 03:58 PM~20536400
> *
> How could you tell?
> *


the big ass license plate and the big F sticker that stands for france next to it!

and also purfina was a belgian brand of fuel that was sold throughout europe so this confirms this was either taken in belgium or in france, the car is french for sure though and the number 75 on the end of the plates confirms it was registered in paris :0  

damn would be cool as hell if this car was still arround because its probaly one of the few rags that probaly rolled out of one of the european assembly plants


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BALLANTYNE_@May 12 2011, 10:22 AM~20537425
> *Hey quick question for all you 58 guru's
> Can anyone tell me how a stock 58 steel rim differs from other 59-64 steel rims?
> Is it just the offset or is the stamping style different as well?
> ...


look up pete he has a set that looks nice :wow:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BALLANTYNE_@May 12 2011, 11:22 AM~20537425
> *Hey quick question for all you 58 guru's
> Can anyone tell me how a stock 58 steel rim differs from other 59-64 steel rims?
> Is it just the offset or is the stamping style different as well?
> ...


To my knowledge they are the same from 58-64. It's just the serial #'s that dictate what year they are....I could be wrong here never really researched that too much....more into D's and Z's :biggrin:


----------



## BALLANTYNE (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 13 2011, 12:59 PM~20546144
> *To my knowledge they are the same from 58-64. It's just the serial #'s that dictate what year they are....I could be wrong here never really researched that too much....more into D's and Z's  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the info guys...
I'm on it now...


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BALLANTYNE+May 12 2011, 01:22 PM~20537425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


58 wheels are 1 year only wheels. They have 4 little knobs on the wheels to hold the og hubcaps in place which only have 4 indentations to secure them. They have later 58 hubcaps that have more than 4 indentations so they will work on 59 and up wheels. I'd say it's hard to find a correct complete set, I never could find any for sale. I ended up finding 4 singles on ebay paying over $100 each shipped. Then had to pay to powdercoat them. Then order tires from Coker ($1000+) & find nice restored hubcaps ($400+). So the complete set petesta has is a excellent deal IMO. 
Here's a OG 58 hubcap. You can see one of the four indentations that secure it to the knob on the 58 wheel.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 10 2011, 06:02 PM~20525111
> *This is a classic OG one
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

:cheesy:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 13 2011, 02:46 PM~20544409
> *the big ass license plate and the big F sticker that stands for france next to it!
> 
> and also purfina was a belgian brand of fuel that was sold throughout europe so this confirms this was either taken in belgium or in france, the car is french for sure though and the number 75 on the end of the plates confirms it was registered in paris  :0
> ...


I think I recall seeing the "Purfina" in some old Tintin-album, I can be mistaken but it rang a bell in my head.


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

From Japan


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 13 2011, 07:44 PM~20548442
> *58 wheels are 1 year only wheels. They have 4 little knobs on the wheels to hold the og hubcaps in place which only have 4 indentations to secure them. They have later 58 hubcaps that have more than 4 indentations so they will work on 59 and up wheels. I'd say it's hard to find a correct complete set, I never could find any for sale. I ended up finding 4 singles on ebay paying over $100 each shipped. Then had to pay to powdercoat them. Then order tires from Coker ($1000+) & find nice restored hubcaps ($400+). So the complete set petesta has is a excellent deal IMO.
> Here's a OG 58 hubcap. You can see one of the four indentations that secure it to the knob on the 58 wheel.
> 
> ...


School is in for me :biggrin: Well I got a couple more questions for ya Sheen or anybody else that knows. Not sure what I got here....questions are with pics below

Most of the wheels (14") I have include 4 gaps evenly spaced where the wheel dish meets the face of wheel. Also has 4 nubs for hubcap. Is this 58?









A couple (14") wheels I have DO NOT have a gap where the dish meets the face of wheel. Still has 4 nubs for hubcap. Is this 58?









The hubcap you have above compared to mine DO have 2 little slices on each side of each nub where it was punched in for the wheel nub. Also the hubcap itself only has 2 nubs indentions, both evenly spaced on both sides of hole for valve stem. Is this the early or later 58?









I have one hubcap that has 2 notches spaced out for where you would think an indenture would be but is NOT dented in for the wheel. This is for just 1 nub and the rest of the wheel is just smooth. WTF lol? What up wit that? :happysad:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

One more question :biggrin: Will an original 58 AC evaporator clear an 8" hydraulic cylinder? Passenger front side of course :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 14 2011, 06:19 AM~20550878
> *School is in for me :biggrin:  Well I got a couple more questions for ya Sheen or anybody else that knows. Not sure what I got here....questions are with pics below
> 
> Most of the wheels (14") I have include 4 gaps evenly spaced where the wheel dish meets the face of wheel. Also has 4 nubs for hubcap. Is this 58?
> ...


THOSE ARE NOT CORRECT 58 RIMS, MAYBE 59 (can't tell from the pics)..... IF THE RIMS HAVE NUBS, THEY WILL WORK FOR ANY 58-61 HUB CAP, NOW IF YOU WANT CORRECT YR RIMS FOR YOUR CAR, THAN THAT'S WHEN YOU HAVE TO KNOW WHAT IS WHAT.... THE SET I HAVE ARE CORRECT FOR 58 IMPALA.


HERE IS A SET OF 59/60 IMPALA RIMS THAT I ALSO HAVE, DO THEY LOOK LIKE THESE FROGG?


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:   

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=593970


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 14 2011, 02:22 PM~20552210
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=593970
> *


NICE!


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

sampled some 13


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

i ordered 13s today


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

City Cruisers Car Club


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

my line up


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ancheta_Workshop_@May 14 2011, 06:37 PM~20553393
> *City Cruisers Car Club
> 
> 
> ...



tight :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ancheta_Workshop_@May 14 2011, 05:37 PM~20553393
> *City Cruisers Car Club
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutley Stunning


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@May 15 2011, 02:31 AM~20553365
> *sampled some 13
> 
> 
> ...


Now that looked good!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+May 14 2011, 12:28 PM~20551770-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

i'm sure this has been asked before but how can you tell the difference between real cruiser and repos? i noticed some are wider then others?


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe82_@May 15 2011, 07:28 PM~20558870
> *i'm sure this has been asked before but how can you tell the difference between real cruiser and repos? i noticed some are wider then others?
> *


Real are metal. Repop are fiberglass. When in doubt take a magnet to it :biggrin:


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 15 2011, 06:39 PM~20558930
> *Real are metal. Repop are fiberglass. When in doubt take a magnet to it :biggrin:
> *


that was easy but what about the size?


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ancheta_Workshop_@May 14 2011, 08:37 PM~20553393
> *City Cruisers Car Club
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck thats nice!! :wow:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe82_@May 15 2011, 05:43 PM~20558946
> *that was easy but what about the size?
> *


12x60.... BEST WAY TO TELL IS TO LOOK AT A TRUE ORIGINAL 58 FOXCRAFT CRUISER SKIRT AND STUDY IT, IF YOU COME ACROSS A "FAKE" YOU'LL KNOW RIGHT AWAY. THE BIGGEST GIVE AWAY THAT IT IS A FAKE IS THE "TORPEDO" THAT ONLY 58 CRUISERS HAVE, THERE ARE ALLOT OF FAKE 58 CRUISERS OUT THERE.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe82_@May 15 2011, 07:43 PM~20558946
> *that was easy but what about the size?
> *


Not quite.....
The different sizes apply to other years other than 58. Most repops are grafted from a 60 cruiser using the actual quarter panel torpedo off a 58. Or hand made. If they used a 14" skirt then u gonna see a difference on the size, also like Pete said on some the torpedo is way pointier. 
Then you got the fiberglass ones but that's an obvious. Don't get taken paying the OG prices for a repop metal skirt. Take into consideration the trim and scuff moldings too as well as the exhaust ports if you gonna run them as the will cost you a grip trying to piece them together.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 15 2011, 06:57 PM~20559050
> *12x60.... BEST WAY TO TELL IS TO LOOK AT A TRUE ORIGINAL 58 FOXCRAFT CRUISER SKIRT AND STUDY IT, IF YOU COME ACROSS A "FAKE" YOU'LL KNOW RIGHT AWAY. THE BIGGEST GIVE AWAY THAT IT IS A FAKE IS THE "TORPEDO" THAT ONLY 58 CRUISERS HAVE, THERE ARE ALLOT OF FAKE 58 CRUISERS OUT THERE.
> *


THE 58 guru


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@May 14 2011, 06:31 PM~20553365
> *sampled some 13
> 
> 
> ...


Looks mean, love it


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG EASY_@May 13 2011, 10:02 PM~20549607
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 13 2011, 07:46 AM~20544409
> *the big ass license plate and the big F sticker that stands for france next to it!
> 
> and also purfina was a belgian brand of fuel that was sold throughout europe so this confirms this was either taken in belgium or in france, the car is french for sure though and the number 75 on the end of the plates confirms it was registered in paris  :0
> ...


  I got more pics somewhere I'll post them


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 13 2011, 07:44 PM~20548442
> *58 wheels are 1 year only wheels. They have 4 little knobs on the wheels to hold the og hubcaps in place which only have 4 indentations to secure them. They have later 58 hubcaps that have more than 4 indentations so they will work on 59 and up wheels. I'd say it's hard to find a correct complete set, I never could find any for sale. I ended up finding 4 singles on ebay paying over $100 each shipped. Then had to pay to powdercoat them. Then order tires from Coker ($1000+) & find nice restored hubcaps ($400+). So the complete set petesta has is a excellent deal IMO.
> Here's a OG 58 hubcap. You can see one of the four indentations that secure it to the knob on the 58 wheel.
> 
> ...


X58


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGGBODYFLEET+May 12 2011, 09:21 PM~20541704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my all time favorite 58 pics  
Just look at the rocker molding! OG thickness not like all the repop ones


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG EASY_@May 13 2011, 11:02 PM~20549607
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Is this yours?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@May 14 2011, 03:56 AM~20550526
> *From Japan
> 
> 
> ...


Japan has been doin it big


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 14 2011, 03:38 PM~20552531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@May 14 2011, 07:31 PM~20553365
> *sampled some 13
> 
> 
> ...


13s look good, u gonna go w the painted lip too?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ancheta_Workshop_@May 14 2011, 07:37 PM~20553393
> *City Cruisers Car Club
> 
> 
> ...


Fckn badass!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@May 14 2011, 07:41 PM~20553404
> *my line up
> 
> 
> ...


That camaro looks good too!


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BALLANTYNE_@May 12 2011, 11:22 AM~20537425
> *Hey quick question for all you 58 guru's
> Can anyone tell me how a stock 58 steel rim differs from other 59-64 steel rims?
> Is it just the offset or is the stamping style different as well?
> ...


Im not a guru, but heres a extra 58 wheel I have. The slots are very thin. And of course the nubs. Plus its a 14x5.


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 15 2011, 07:40 PM~20559327
> *Not quite.....
> The different sizes apply to other years other than 58. Most repops are grafted from a 60 cruiser using the actual quarter panel torpedo off a 58. Or hand made. If they used a 14" skirt then u gonna see a difference on the size, also like Pete said on some the torpedo is way pointier.
> Then you got the fiberglass ones but that's an obvious. Don't get taken paying the OG prices for a repop metal skirt. Take into consideration the trim and scuff moldings too as well as the exhaust ports if you gonna run them as the will cost you a grip trying to piece them together.
> *



thanks for all the help! uffin: 

these are the ones in question,


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 15 2011, 07:40 PM~20559327
> *Not quite.....
> The different sizes apply to other years other than 58. Most repops are grafted from a 60 cruiser using the actual quarter panel torpedo off a 58. Or hand made. If they used a 14" skirt then u gonna see a difference on the size, also like Pete said on some the torpedo is way pointier.
> Then you got the fiberglass ones but that's an obvious. Don't get taken paying the OG prices for a repop metal skirt. Take into consideration the trim and scuff moldings too as well as the exhaust ports if you gonna run them as the will cost you a grip trying to piece them together.
> *



thanks for all the help! uffin: 

these are the ones in question,


----------



## alaska (Dec 7, 2007)

58 door handles for sale $200 shipped


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 15 2011, 09:12 PM~20560061
> *13s look good, u gonna go w the painted lip too?
> *


yes painted lip my wheels will look almost like these but better


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Will the stock 14" wheels fit over disc brakes ?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

anyone need this 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20564748


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe82_@May 15 2011, 10:12 PM~20560423
> *thanks for all the help! uffin:
> 
> these are the ones in question,
> ...


OG skirts and trim ???


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 15 2011, 11:07 PM~20560033
> *Is this yours?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe82_@May 16 2011, 12:14 AM~20560428
> *thanks for all the help! uffin:
> 
> these are the ones in question,
> ...


I WANT EM!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@May 16 2011, 07:54 PM~20566920
> *OG skirts and trim ???
> *



:dunno: that what im trying to figure out. :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@May 16 2011, 02:12 PM~20564150
> *Will the stock 14" wheels fit over disc brakes ?
> *


IF you use 59-64 spindles and this kit YES 58 spindle is shorted where the drum mounts so this kit wont work on it
http://vi.ebaydesc.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayI...e&sd=1&caz.html


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe82_@May 16 2011, 10:52 PM~20568066
> *:dunno: that what im trying to figure out.  :dunno:
> *


They look right.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG EASY_@May 16 2011, 10:09 PM~20567757
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


NICE, more pics :cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 17 2011, 03:49 AM~20568997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 17 2011, 03:49 AM~20568997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 17 2011, 02:49 AM~20568997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 17 2011, 11:49 AM~20568997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats just beautiful.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

here's mine it's not real one but it's a 58


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 17 2011, 05:49 AM~20568997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: She's a beauty Johnny.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 14 2011, 04:38 PM~20552531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why would DEBO take a dump right next to a beautiful Hardtop 8? :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 17 2011, 08:14 PM~20571151
> *Why would DEBO take a dump right next to a beautiful Hardtop 8?  :biggrin:
> *


I have no idea man... :roflmao:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 11 2011, 09:53 PM~20534744
> *
> 
> 
> ...



How do they put the gas in?


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 17 2011, 05:19 PM~20572739
> *How do they put the gas in?
> *


lol, good question


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+May 17 2011, 04:49 AM~20568997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 17 2011, 12:14 PM~20571151
> *Why would DEBO take a dump right next to a beautiful Hardtop 8?  :biggrin:
> *


Cause he KNOCKED IT THE FUCK OUT LOL


----------



## BALLANTYNE (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@May 15 2011, 10:38 PM~20560226
> *Im not a guru, but heres a extra 58 wheel I have. The slots are very thin. And of course the nubs. Plus its a 14x5.
> 
> 
> ...


OK thanks for all the info it has been very helpful guys
I have a pile of 9 rims behind my shop and according to the info only 1 of them is a correct 58 lol
Is it also true that only 58 rims have the "GM" stamp by one of the wheel stud holes?


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm selling my 58 Impala og Foxcraft cruiser skirts $3200
Yes these are the real deal not reproductions like some that are out there.
As everyone knows these are getting harder and harder to find!
These are clean and straight---NO RUST! 
I don't know how to post pictures on here anymore so send me your email if you are interested and you want pictures.
-MrIMP-


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@May 18 2011, 06:17 PM~20580836
> *I'm selling my 58 Impala og Foxcraft cruiser skirts $3200
> Yes these are the real deal not reproductions like some that are out there.
> As everyone knows these are getting harder and harder to find!
> ...


You post pics like you post pics on Ebay... when posting hit the "image Uploader" underlined tab and then browse to find your pics, hit upload and then copy and paste them on to here.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 17 2011, 11:14 AM~20571151
> *Why would DEBO take a dump right next to a beautiful Hardtop 8?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 17 2011, 09:29 PM~20575109
> *Shuttin it down!!!!
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


thanks loco!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> This mutha is Bad Ass


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> > :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> >
> > This mutha is Bad Ass
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## weasel5864 (Feb 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@May 19 2011, 09:16 PM~20590247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 these for sale ?


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Apr 19 2011, 02:45 AM~20371140
> *this is the exact color scheme i wanted when and if i ever found one.i cant believe its around the corner from my house.the old man said he wasnt ready to sell YET.he bought it used in 1960 for 725 dollars,its never been wrecked,its got a 283,automatic tranny,its a barebones impala but i dont give a shit,i have to have this car.i asked why did he take the wheels off,he said"young man,you dont kill a good horse just cause its old,you just put it out to pasture".he parked it 22 years ago because he was scared it would get stolen,he bought a mini van and never looked back.i gave him all my numbers,and asked him how much?he said he wouldnt discuss price,but he promised me id be the only one that would own this car.i shook his hand,thanked him for his time,and left feeling like i have a destiny with that car.pray for me brothers.
> *


 :thumbsup: :x:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey guys I need some help.

If anyone has a picture of a 58 roof from a pretty high angle I would love to see it. The higher up the angle (the more of the top can be seen) the better. I need to use it to sketch out my patterns. Thanks a ton


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

ARENT SOME OF YOU GUYS LOOKING FOR THEASE PARTS?
IF NOT NEVER MIND 

http://texas.freeautoshopper.com/auto-part...eat-panels.html


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

whats the going price for a contiental kit, brand new og skirts never put on a car and a og viser go for? im tryen to help a homie..


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Yeloe thats what I need, too bad the car is black and wont photo copy very well but I am gonna try it.


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@May 20 2011, 09:51 AM~20592676
> *whats the going price for a contiental kit, brand new og skirts never put on a car and a og viser go for? im tryen to help a homie..
> *


contiental kit is about $2200 for a repop, i piad about $3500 for a pretty much perfect pair of skirts with mouldings, and i think i paid $1500 for my visor in good shape. hope that helps.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks bro the kit is o.g. the skirts are og and the visor is og all in good shape.. ill try to get pics


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> *these for sale ? *


Yes, $3200 w/o og moldings
or
$3800 w/moldings

I will take some pictures with the moldings on


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Is this correct 58 348 fan shroud? if so what are they worth?


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

alot of cars 2 58 rags



Every Chevrolet convertible since 1912 

Wow ! What do you suppose this collection is worth ? 

This collection belongs to Dennis Albaugh in Ankeny , Iowa , just north of Des Moines . 

The personal and private collection consists of 110 + Chevrolet convertibles. .. 
All years from 1912 to 1975 and Corvette convertibles from 1953 to 1975.

That is a Chevy convertible from every year of manufacture EXCEPT 1939... 
The reason? - Chevy didn't make a convertible in '39 -- and ended its convertible line in '75! 

His 'boy toys' include his own 18 hole golf course, copied somewhat after Augusta National. 
He is what you call a REAL Chevy guy, but his passion seems to be convertibles ! 

This billionaire made his fortune selling farm chemicals ! 



























































This is enough to make a grown man CRY !!!! 
What a collection.. ....gorgeous !!!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

>


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

...because this topic should ALWAYS be on top!


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

anyone show me a pic of a parking brake signal accessory for a 58


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@May 22 2011, 02:31 PM~20604732
> *anyone show me a pic of a parking brake signal accessory for a 58
> *


That one dude has is correct BUT $250 is to much IMO $150 is better price


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@May 22 2011, 09:45 AM~20603885
> *alot of cars 2 58 rags
> 
> 
> ...



um...... got the address 
:naughty:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 22 2011, 06:18 PM~20605664
> *um...... got the address
> :naughty:
> *


YOU dont know how to get to your own house  LOL


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@May 22 2011, 10:45 AM~20603885
> *alot of cars 2 58 rags
> 
> 
> ...


ill have that one day :biggrin:


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

what up homies i am posting these parts for a homie if anyone is interested pm me and ill shoot you his number all parts are OEM he wants $2800 for some og never installed on a car skirts $3000 for the OEM visor all steal and $5000 for the contiental kit .. these prices are not mine so if you are interested hit me up and i will foward the info.. thanks in advance...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

seen this 58 rag at a show yesterday


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@May 23 2011, 06:35 AM~20609294
> *what  up homies i am posting these parts for a homie if anyone is interested pm me and ill shoot you his number all parts are OEM  he wants $2800 for some og never installed on a car skirts $3000 for the OEM visor all steal and $5000 for the contiental kit .. these prices are not mine so if you are interested hit me up and i will foward the info.. thanks in advance...
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN MAN, WE IN A RECESSION HERE HOMIE....... :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 24 2011, 07:37 PM~20621300
> *DAMN MAN, WE IN A RECESSION HERE HOMIE....... :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


"THE GREAT RESSION"
2 YEARS AGO THESE PARTS WOULD HAVE NEVER BEEN 4 SALE. 
SINCE ALOT OF EXTRA FUN MONEY IS GONE, ALOT OF RARE PARTS ARE UP FOR SALE AT ANY GIVEN TIME.
JUST WISH I HAD MORE CASH :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@May 23 2011, 08:35 AM~20609294
> *what  up homies i am posting these parts for a homie if anyone is interested pm me and ill shoot you his number all parts are OEM  he wants wow*


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 24 2011, 06:51 PM~20621437
> *"THE GREAT RESSION"
> 2 YEARS AGO THESE PARTS WOULD HAVE NEVER BEEN 4 SALE.
> SINCE ALOT OF EXTRA FUN MONEY IS GONE, ALOT OF RARE PARTS ARE UP FOR SALE AT ANY GIVEN TIME.
> ...


total hook up here!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 24 2011, 07:23 PM~20621708
> *skirts  with  no chrome  2800
> visor  3000.00
> 5000. for  the  kit
> ...


almost as much as my project im selling! :wow:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@May 24 2011, 08:39 PM~20621884
> *almost as much as my project im selling!  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

idk what made him choose those prices all i did was post the parts for him... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@May 22 2011, 09:45 AM~20603885
> *alot of cars 2 58 rags
> 
> 
> ...


holly shit !!! :0 :0 :0 :0 

este vato si es la kagada grande hahahahahahaha :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@May 23 2011, 07:35 AM~20609294
> *what  up homies i am posting these parts for a homie if anyone is interested pm me and ill shoot you his number all parts are OEM  he wants $2800 for some og never installed on a car skirts $3000 for the OEM visor all steal and $5000 for the contiental kit .. these prices are not mine so if you are interested hit me up and i will foward the info.. thanks in advance...
> 
> 
> ...


He forgot to add a arm an a leg to his prices :wow:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 24 2011, 09:54 PM~20623649
> *He forgot to add a arm an  a leg to his prices :wow:
> *


YOU GET THOSE BACK WHEN YOU SEND IN YOUR MAIL IN REBATE...... :biggrin:


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 25 2011, 10:17 AM~20625567
> *YOU GET THOSE BACK WHEN YOU SEND IN YOUR MAIL IN REBATE...... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psycho'sDreams (Aug 10, 2010)

will be under construction soon...


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@May 23 2011, 07:35 AM~20609294
> *what  up homies i am posting these parts for a homie if anyone is interested pm me and ill shoot you his number all parts are OEM  he wants $2800 for some og never installed on a car skirts $3000 for the OEM visor all steal and $5000 for the contiental kit .. these prices are not mine so if you are interested hit me up and i will foward the info.. thanks in advance...
> 
> 
> ...


 visor has all the parts like the stainless and do the cruiser has the mouldings and is the kit complete ?????????????? :wow:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

MY HOMIES 58


----------



## ElQueso58 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@May 24 2011, 07:27 PM~20622334
> *idk what made him choose those prices all i did was post the parts for him... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Did he sell the Hardtop these parts were suppose to go on?


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 26 2011, 08:43 PM~20636659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 26 2011, 07:43 PM~20636659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 26 2011, 07:43 PM~20636659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

im in love


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 26 2011, 07:43 PM~20636659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Bad ass anymore flics?


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> LOOKIN GOOD MARK :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> LOOKIN REAL NICE MORE PIC


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 26 2011, 07:43 PM~20636659
> *
> 
> 
> ...



moonflower?? lifestyle??


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 28 2011, 04:06 AM~20645629
> *moonflower?? lifestyle??
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 28 2011, 08:57 AM~20646195
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

can anyone tell me if theres a differnce between 58 impala and corvette wonderbar radios? and whats one going for now days?


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

can any one show me a complete electric push button windshield washer 987808


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@May 28 2011, 10:55 AM~20646406
> *can anyone tell me if theres a differnce between 58 impala and corvette wonderbar radios? and whats one going for now days?
> *


someone told me they are re-popping the wonder bar radios now,,,,,,,,,,,,,
if that`s true, the value of a real one is less, and alot less if the real one doesn`t work


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 28 2011, 12:41 PM~20647234
> *someone told me they are re-popping the wonder bar radios now,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> if that`s true, the value of a real one is less, and alot less if the real one doesn`t work
> *


AM&FM but if you know how the OG one looks ?? and if not then they look ok ?they go for for 580.00


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by angel1954_@May 28 2011, 03:46 PM~20647768
> *AM&FM but if you know how the OG one looks ?? and if not then they look ok ?they go for  for 580.00
> *


would rather have a og one.so nobody knows if there the same as corvette? ive came across a few 58 corvetts wondrbars but never knew if there differnt


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67+May 28 2011, 10:55 AM~20646406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im with you, fuck Repop!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yeloe253_@May 28 2011, 12:54 PM~20646980
> *can any one show me a complete electric push button windshield washer 987808
> *


Did you buy one?


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@May 28 2011, 09:42 PM~20649420
> *Did you buy one?
> *


i got one with the car


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@May 29 2011, 01:53 PM~20652262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Im looking for a turboglide for my 58, Anyone got one they willing to part with?


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

just picked up a 58!! in a few months is should be hitting the streets of Orange County,


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

locorider said:


> Im with you, fuck Repop!


Tell us how you really feel


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

rememberFROGG said:


> Tell us how you really feel


yeah tell us how u really feel!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

fullsize67 said:


> Ttt


for sell or trade???


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Sin Sixty said:


> :wow:


i think i have one is 58 -61 same????? i pulled it from my 61


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Wanted 1958 Impala Driver Side Cruiser Skirt PM me back thanks


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

jimdog said:


>


hey jimmy was this near lompoc? this past weekend? if so one of my employees was there!!!!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

RdnLow63 said:


>


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

bigjoe82 said:


> just picked up a 58!! in a few months is should be hitting the streets of Orange County,


 NICE


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

rememberfrogg said:


> tell us how you really feel :d


lol


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

rag61 said:


> yeah tell us how u really feel!!!


lolz


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

low1 said:


> :biggrin: :cheesy: :0
> [


badass pic.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

low1 said:


> this is one badass 58!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


TTT just re-posting some old pics.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

low1 said:


> Lifestyle CC i believe :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


anybody have pics or know anything of this car? never seen a 58 with a moonroof.


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Yea I live in Santa Maria We have the West Coast Kustom show here now ,Lompoc is 15 min drive ......... Yea Joe made it out from Oxnard he drove his 58 Rag Top down about 1:30 min drive for him


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

rag61 said:


> hey jimmy was this near lompoc? this past weekend? if so one of my employees was there!!!!


*







*

Yea I live in Santa Maria We have the West Coast Kustom show here now ,Lompoc is 15 min drive ......... Yea Joe made it out from Oxnard he drove his 58 Rag Top down about 1:30 min drive for him​


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

815moto said:


> Im looking for a turboglide for my 58, Anyone got one they willing to part with?


Homie try and get a turbo glide from a 61 impala much better


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

jimdog said:


> Homie try and get a turbo glide from a 61 impala much better


Whats the difference from 58 to 61? They probably made it right after 3 years. But I will need all the linkage and downshift stuff too right? And is a dashpot required??


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks like no ones been on LayitLow People always hate Change!!!


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> someone told me they are re-popping the wonder bar radios now,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> if that`s true, the value of a real one is less, and alot less if the real one doesn`t work


They been out for 3 years now made them in AM/FM you can tell the don't look right !!!! very small looking


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

jimdog said:


> Looks like no ones been on LayitLow People always hate Change!!!


The new layitlow sucks !!!!


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

jimdog said:


> They been out for 3 years now made them in AM/FM you can tell the don't look right !!!! very small looking


thanks jimmy. you got any og ones laying around? even a non working one, i can have it restored. and dont think i forgot about those wiper motors also. as soon as i get home i will send them your way.


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

BigVics58 said:


> The new layitlow sucks !!!!


x1958

If it aint broke dont fix it. Unless you ask or take a poll before you do it.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i got a homie in the market for a clean 58 Rag, what's for sale out there? no projects


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

815moto said:


> x1958
> 
> If it aint broke dont fix it. Unless you ask or take a poll before you do it.


agree!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

jimdog said:


> Homie try and get a turbo glide from a 61 impala much better


think i have one


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> i got a homie in the market for a clean 58 Rag, what's for sale out there? no projects


No projects??? Ask the FIFTY8ER CREW...you could have a mint car, but....when you see a rare accessory you don't have...it's always a project....join MY club ...TTT


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

rememberFROGG said:


> No projects??? Ask the FIFTY8ER CREW...you could have a mint car, but....when you see a rare accessory you don't have...it's always a project....join MY club ...TTT


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

I know it doesn't relate to 58's but what's a solid running driving project original 55 Chevy convertible worth still has the original paint just has patina ? I say project because its taken apart.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

rememberFROGG said:


> No projects??? Ask *the FIFTY8ER CREW*...you could have a mint car, but....when you see a rare accessory you don't have...it's always a project....join MY club ...TTT


 haha, wachu talking about? you're the CREW's Sargent of arms


----------



## enos_jp (May 31, 2011)

*JAPAN 58*










MY 58 
FROM JAPAN:ninja:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

enos_jp said:


> MY 58
> FROM JAPAN:ninja:


looks good. more pics?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

More pics


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## enos_jp (May 31, 2011)

2009 JAPAN CAR SHOW


----------



## enos_jp (May 31, 2011)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## enos_jp (May 31, 2011)

*It is only a little image.*









It is only a little image. 
My best regards.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

rememberFROGG said:


> No projects??? Ask the FIFTY8ER CREW...you could have a mint car, but....when you see a rare accessory you don't have...it's always a project....join MY club ...TTT


 
haha, yea he wants a turn key car. i'm not ballin enough to join the FIFTY8ER CREW, i'm just hunting for him cus he is

any other leads out there?


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

enos_jp said:


> MY 58
> FROM JAPAN:ninja:


:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

locorider said:


> haha, wachu talking about? you're the CREW's Sargent of arms


lol, yea right....we should get plaques made and start our own club 



enos_jp said:


> 2009 JAPAN CAR SHOW


Is that a functional 3rd brake light in the roof scallop or a reflection??? More pics if it is, me like


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

enos_jp said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


clean


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

MISTER CARTOON'S 58 GOTHAM CITY


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

enos_jp said:


> MY 58
> FROM JAPAN:ninja:


:wow: :worship: beautiful car, glad to see it made it thru all the things Japan has been going thru


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


> MISTER CARTOON'S 58 GOTHAM CITY


:wow: ONE OF THE SWEETEST 58 I EVER SEEN :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

enos_jp said:


> MY 58
> FROM JAPAN:ninja:


this is one badass 58  :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

enos_jp said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Very NICE


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


> MISTER CARTOON'S 58 GOTHAM CITY


 this car is sick!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

rememberFROGG said:


> lol, yea right....we should get *plaques* made and start our own club


 You already have the life size plaques, 2 rags and a HT . FIFTYH8ER CREW DEEP


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

I GOTTA GET ME ONE


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

I CANT STOP


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I CANT STOP


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

58 Del-pala said:


> TTT


gonna be one cool ride here!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I GOTTA GET ME ONE


maybe soon!!!


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

rag61 said:


> gonna be one cool ride here!!!


Thanks Johnny!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

58 Del-pala said:


> TTT


 looking good


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BIGTONY said:


> Is this correct 58 348 fan shroud? if so what are they worth?


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

58 Del-pala said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

For Sale--58 Chevy steel exterior visor for $600--no brackets--need to sell!!! Having trouble with pics so please pm email addy...I got this from jimdogg but decided not to use it...get at me


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Benny G said:


>


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

does it have the mouldings? can you pm me pics?


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

58 Del-pala said:


> TTT


Well change in plans LOL I didnt like the way the trim got so close to the Pitchfork so now I am going to go totally Chromeless except for the bumpers and windows... also gonna not use the skirts.... ohhh well!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

58 Del-pala said:


> Well change in plans LOL I didnt like the way the trim got so close to the Pitchfork so now I am going to go totally Chromeless except for the bumpers and windows... also gonna not use the skirts.... ohhh well!!


JUST INVERT THE SIDE TRIM, PUT THE RIGH SIDE ON THE LEFT, LEFT ON THE RIGHT, THEN THE CURVE WILL FLOW UP WITH THE TOP 1/4 FIN, AND DECHROME THE TOP FIN EDGE


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> JUST INVERT THE SIDE TRIM, PUT THE RIGH SIDE ON THE LEFT, LEFT ON THE RIGHT, THEN THE CURVE WILL FLOW UP WITH THE TOP 1/4 FIN, AND DECHROME THE TOP FIN EDGE


Thought about that, but the trim has an ugly notch in the bottom side near the bend where you install the clips. Inverting them would leave that notch up top and ugly.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

ANYONE HAVE A PAIR OF THESE HEADLIGHT VISORS THEY WANT TO SELL? PLEASE PM ME IF SO.... THANKS.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> ANYONE HAVE A PAIR OF THESE HEADLIGHT VISORS THEY WANT TO SELL? PLEASE PM ME IF SO.... THANKS.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

My95Fleety said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> ANYONE HAVE A PAIR OF THESE HEADLIGHT VISORS THEY WANT TO SELL? PLEASE PM ME IF SO.... THANKS.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

My95Fleety said:


>


SWEET RIDE  :thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> ANYONE HAVE A PAIR OF THESE HEADLIGHT VISORS THEY WANT TO SELL? PLEASE PM ME IF SO.... THANKS.


JIMMY?


----------



## BALLANTYNE (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey has anybody got a good pic of exactly where the fusebox is mounted under the dash of a 58?
I'm putting this car back together and I think the mounting holes were accidentaly welded up during restoration. lol
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BALLANTYNE said:


> Hey has anybody got a good pic of exactly where the fusebox is mounted under the dash of a 58?
> I'm putting this car back together and I think the mounting holes were accidentaly welded up during restoration. lol
> Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ABRAXASS said:


>


is this anniversary gold color? if not what color is it and is it a stock color for a 58 chevy impala tks fellas


----------



## BALLANTYNE (Feb 26, 2010)

BIGTONY said:


>


Wow 
That's exactly what i needed to see
Thank you that helps me out alot!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

bigdogg323 said:


> is this anniversary gold color? if not what color is it and is it a stock color for a 58 chevy impala tks fellas


SIERRA GOLD..... IT IS AN ORIGINAL 1958 CHEVROLET IMPALA COLOR.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> SIERRA GOLD..... IT IS AN ORIGINAL 1958 CHEVROLET IMPALA COLOR.


 TKS PETE :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

bigdogg323 said:


> TKS PETE :thumbsup:


NO PROBLEM HOMEBOY...


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

just got a wonder bar for an early fathers day present its nice....my wife got it from an old man who took it out of his car to put a cd player in my come up......great kids and wife


----------



## Harko (Jun 13, 2011)

CHE1 said:


>


Just going back through the topic and this seemed like a hard top ,It wasnt but It would be cool to see if someone has a home built roof ..


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

anyone got some extra rocker mouldings? im looking for a set. i have to get the rest of my trim redone so if there not perfect thats ok.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Harko said:


> Just going back through the topic and this seemed like a hard top ,It wasnt but It would be cool to see if someone has a *home built roof* ..


don't think you'll see that in this thread


----------



## BALLANTYNE (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey is this the correct power seat switch location
Can anyone confirm
Just looks a little far ahead compared to 61- 64 style


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

BALLANTYNE said:


> View attachment 324299
> 
> Hey is this the correct power seat switch location
> Can anyone confirm
> Just looks a little far ahead compared to 61- 64 style


Not sure but most of the pics I have seen they are more forward

















This one looks to be towards the middle???









This one will just throw ya off all together


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BALLANTYNE said:


> View attachment 324299
> 
> Hey is this the correct power seat switch location
> Can anyone confirm
> Just looks a little far ahead compared to 61- 64 style


IF THIS BLACK IS DONALDS, THEN IT`S IN THE RIGHT SPOT, DON`T KNOW ABOUT THE OTHER CARS, IF I KNOW WHO OWNED THEM, I COULD TELL YOU. MOST OF THESE GUYS ARE HARD CORE 58 ACCESSORY GUYS, SO YOU WON`T SEE THE WRONG PARTS ON THERE CAR


----------



## BALLANTYNE (Feb 26, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> IF THIS BLACK IS DONALDS, THEN IT`S IN THE RIGHT SPOT, DON`T KNOW ABOUT THE OTHER CARS, IF I KNOW WHO OWNED THEM, I COULD TELL YOU. MOST OF THESE GUYS ARE HARD CORE 58 ACCESSORY GUYS, SO YOU WON`T SEE THE WRONG PARTS ON THERE CAR


Ok thanks guys 
Those pics helped out and I got it handled now


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

rememberFROGG said:


> Not sure but most of the pics I have seen they are more forward
> This one will just throw ya off all together


that switch looks like a 80's caddy seat switch


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigVics58 said:


> that switch looks like a 80's caddy seat switch


you need to get out to shows a really see whats in theses cars, and come to a conclusion


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> IMPALAS HAVE THE SAME 6 WAY SWITCH


Then is the switch on the red and tan seat incorrect for 58 or did they run two styles of seat stitches?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

What is the correct number of port holes and stars on the cruiser skirts? I've seen many different combos.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Guam707 said:


> What is the correct number of port holes and stars on the cruiser skirts? I've seen many different combos.


you run what you like


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> you run what you like


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

BigVics58 said:


> Then is the switch on the red and tan seat incorrect for 58 or did *they run two styles of seat stitches?*


NO....

AND PERRY IS CORRECT, THAT IS DONALD'S 58 RAG AND HIS CAR IS AS LEGIT AS THEY COME... THE ORANGE & CREAM CARS ARE INCORRECT, YOU CAN EVEN SEE THE HOLE FROM THE ORIGINAL "HAND POWERED" LEVER ON THE ORANGE EIGHT... THEY'RE ALL VERY NICE CARS THOUGH.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

Guam707 said:


> What is the correct number of port holes and stars on the cruiser skirts? I've seen many different combos.



(2) PORTS AND (2) STARS IS A MUST FOR ME.... BUT IT'S WHATEVER YOU LIKE MAN.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

THE PETE-STA said:


> NO....
> 
> AND PERRY IS CORRECT, THAT IS DONALD'S 58 RAG AND HIS CAR IS AS LEGIT AS THEY COME... THE ORANGE & CREAM CARS ARE INCORRECT, YOU CAN EVEN SEE THE HOLE FROM THE ORIGINAL "HAND POWERED" LEVER ON THE ORANGE EIGHT... THEY'RE ALL VERY NICE CARS THOUGH.


Donald purchased that 8 from Andy, correct?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

rememberFROGG said:


> Not sure but most of the pics I have seen they are more forward
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The first two are correct for 58


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

rememberFROGG said:


> Donald purchased that 8 from Andy, correct?


YES...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

Sin Sixty said:


> The first two are correct for 58


THE 2ND PIC LOOKS FAMILIAR DOESN'T IT MIKEY?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

THE PETE-STA said:


> THE 2ND PIC LOOKS FAMILIAR DOESN'T IT MIKEY?


:wave::yes:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> you need to get out to shows a really see whats in theses cars, and come to a conclusion


lol


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


> NO....
> 
> AND PERRY IS CORRECT, THAT IS DONALD'S 58 RAG AND HIS CAR IS AS LEGIT AS THEY COME... THE ORANGE & CREAM CARS ARE INCORRECT, YOU CAN EVEN SEE THE HOLE FROM THE ORIGINAL "HAND POWERED" LEVER ON THE ORANGE EIGHT... THEY'RE ALL VERY NICE CARS THOUGH.


yes they are, wouldn't complain to own any of them


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

fullsize67 said:


> thanks jimmy. you got any og ones laying around? even a non working one, i can have it restored. and dont think i forgot about those wiper motors also. as soon as i get home i will send them your way.


Cool just PM me and i will give you my address so send wiper motors to I am ready i got parts to restore them like new bro Thanks Bro


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigVics58 said:


> lol


well i wasn`t going to get into nit picking other guys cars, 
all these cars are jaw droppers in there our right, they are alot more 58 rag than i got. mine is just a project, and i might get rid of it, cause it take more that i got right now to get to that state.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> Cannot get enough of this picture.........


wooooooow


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

low1 said:


> San Berdo


[/QUOTE]

i cant sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> well i wasn`t going to get into nit picking other guys cars,
> all these cars are jaw droppers in there our right, they are alot more 58 rag than i got. mine is just a project, and i might get rid of it, cause it take more that i got right now to get to that state.


O I wasn't tryin to nit pick, right seat button our wrong, its a 58 rag an its at the top of the car food chain. I would be happy to have a 58 rag in any condition


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigVics58 said:


> O I wasn't tryin to nit pick, right seat button our wrong, its a 58 rag an its at the top of the car food chain. I would be happy to have a 58 rag in any condition


 I DIDN`T WANT TO NIT PIC SOMEONE ELSE`S CAR , YOU WERE LOOKING FOR THE RIGHT SEAT BUTTON.
I didn`t want to be one of these guys that go to shows, and tell the owner what`s not right on his car, i`m sure these guys are on the hunt for the right one, and there not going to keep the 58rag on jack stands, just because they can`t find the correct seat.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

THE PETE-STA said:


> NO....
> 
> AND PERRY IS CORRECT, THAT IS DONALD'S 58 RAG AND HIS CAR IS AS LEGIT AS THEY COME... THE ORANGE & CREAM CARS ARE INCORRECT, YOU CAN EVEN SEE THE HOLE FROM THE ORIGINAL "HAND POWERED" LEVER ON THE ORANGE EIGHT... THEY'RE ALL VERY NICE CARS THOUGH.



this guy always thinks he knows something


whats crackin pete.....:wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

QUESTION FOR THE 58 GUYS is the 58 shorter than the 59????????


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

specspec said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

specspec said:


>


nice. got more pics?


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

RdnLow63 said:


>


Clean Rides.. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





fullsize67 said:


> nice. got more pics?


Thanks guys

Only got the same old pics you probably have seen before.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

THE HOMIE FROM SOUTH SIDE NEW 58 RAGTOP... GREAT PIC BY TONY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

anyone got a wiper motor for sale and how much


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ANY 1 KNOW THE EXACT LENT FRONT TO BACK ON A 58???


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> anyone got a wiper motor for sale and how much


1 million dollars!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> 1 million dollars!!!


thats to cheap joto


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> anyone got a wiper motor for sale and how much


hit up jimmy. thats where i got mine. all rebuilt and ready to go.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

fullsize67 said:


> anyone got some extra rocker mouldings? im looking for a set. i have to get the rest of my trim redone so if there not perfect thats ok.


?????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

any one got pics of a 58 59 side by side?


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> any one got pics of a 58 59 side by side?


Some pics posted a while back courtesy of locorider


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

64 CRAWLING said:


> any one got pics of a 58 59 side by side?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

great pics thanks much, so witch 1 is longer, or are they the same size?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

[/QUOTE]
THAT 59 LOOKS SMALL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

it think because it dont have any cruisers skirts


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

64 CRAWLING said:


> it think because it dont have any cruisers skirts


59`s are longer, wider


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

specspec said:


>


Lays out sick


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

C:\Users\Dave\Pictures\IMAG1445.jpg


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> THAT 59 LOOKS SMALL


Thats cause the top is down!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> ANY 1 KNOW THE EXACT LENT FRONT TO BACK ON A 58???


Hardtop is 17' 4" or 208 inches.....Ragtop is 17' 4.25" or 208.25 inches.....my cars at least


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rememberFROGG said:


> Hardtop is 17' 4" or 208 inches.....Ragtop is 17' 4.25" or 208.25 inches.....my cars at least


JUST LOOSEN AND SHOVE THE BUMBERS BACK SO BOTH CARS WILL BE THE SAME LENGTH?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

64 CRAWLING said:


> great pics thanks much, so witch 1 is longer, or are they the same size?


What are exactly are you trying to do?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> JUST LOOSEN AND SHOVE THE BUMBERS BACK SO BOTH CARS WILL BE THE SAME LENGTH?



:yes::yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

BigVics58 said:


> What are exactly are you trying to do?


JUST WANTED TO KNOW IF 1 OR THE OTHER WAS SHORTER OR LONGER, THESE GUYS I KNOW SAID THE 58 WAS 2FT SHORTER THAN THE 59?:twak:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> 59`s are longer, wider


and if you dont believe try loading them both in an enclosed trailer!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rag61 said:


> and if you dont believe try loading them both in an enclosed trailer!!!


DAMN THEM TAIL FINS!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

rag61 said:


> and if you dont believe try loading them both in an enclosed trailer!!!


Now that's baller talk right there



MR.59 said:


> JUST LOOSEN AND SHOVE THE BUMBERS BACK SO BOTH CARS WILL BE THE SAME LENGTH?


Yes sir, makes no difference to me really. Now if it was a foot off I would then be scratching my head.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MIGHT NEED TO MOVE THIS OUT OF THE WAY, HAVE A OG FRESH FRONT CLIP, CAR HAS ALL VERT PARTS AND TAGS. LOOKNG TO CLEAN OUT THE SIDE YARD TO PROPERLY HOUSE MY NEXT GLASS HOUSE, (JUST AN IDEA NOT A FIRE SALE) I`LL NEVER BUILD IT, GOT 2 59`S VERTS AHEAD OF IT, I JUST SLEEP BETTER KNOWING I GOT IT
CAR IS IN CALIF NOW. SOLID DECKLID, SOLID TOP RACK, BACK HALF OF FRAME RUSTED, PLATE WAS LAST TAGGED `65


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

got these for sale in NEW MEXICO


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

58`S FOR SALE EVERYWHERE!


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

is the interior there????? hows the pans?



MR.59 said:


> MIGHT NEED TO MOVE THIS OUT OF THE WAY, HAVE A OG FRESH FRONT CLIP, CAR HAS ALL VERT PARTS AND TAGS. LOOKNG TO CLEAN OUT THE SIDE YARD TO PROPERLY HOUSE MY NEXT GLASS HOUSE, (JUST AN IDEA NOT A FIRE SALE) I`LL NEVER BUILD IT, GOT 2 59`S VERTS AHEAD OF IT, I JUST SLEEP BETTER KNOWING I GOT IT
> CAR IS IN CALIF NOW. SOLID DECKLID, SOLID TOP RACK, BACK HALF OF FRAME RUSTED, PLATE WAS LAST TAGGED `65


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SITTING ON GRASS KILLED THE FLOORS, AND REAR FRAME.
BUT FROM THE GRASS LINE UP, IS GOOD SOLID METAL. ALL THE TRUNK LID, AND SURROUNDING EGDES ARE VERY NICE, TOP RACK, ALL TUB AREAS, VERY GOOD, TOP DRAINS, PINCH WELD AREA, ALL GOOD. THE GRASS CONTAINED THE DAMAGE, THIS WAS NOT OUT SITTING IN SALT AND SNOW


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> MIGHT NEED TO MOVE THIS OUT OF THE WAY, HAVE A OG FRESH FRONT CLIP, CAR HAS ALL VERT PARTS AND TAGS. *LOOKNG TO CLEAN OUT THE SIDE YARD TO PROPERLY HOUSE MY NEXT GLASS HOUSE, (JUST AN IDEA NOT A FIRE SALE) I`LL NEVER BUILD IT, GOT 2 59`S VERTS AHEAD OF IT*, I JUST SLEEP BETTER KNOWING I GOT IT
> CAR IS IN CALIF NOW. SOLID DECKLID, SOLID TOP RACK, BACK HALF OF FRAME RUSTED, PLATE WAS LAST TAGGED `65


Now that's baller talk :biggrin: "eh I need more room, I'll sell that rag top 58 bc its just in the way" :biggrin: wish I had that problem lol


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

64 CRAWLING said:


> JUST WANTED TO KNOW IF 1 OR THE OTHER WAS SHORTER OR LONGER, THESE GUYS I KNOW SAID THE 58 WAS 2FT SHORTER THAN THE 59?:twak:


he was pretty close :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigVics58 said:


> Now that's baller talk :biggrin: "eh I need more room, I'll sell that rag top 58 bc its just in the way" :biggrin: wish I had that problem lol


NO BALLER, TOO MANY CARS, NO STORAGE MONEY ANYMORE..............
THAT`S NOT MY PLACE IN THE PICS! IF IT WAS I WOULDN`T CARE IF IT SAT.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> NO BALLER, TOO MANY CARS, NO STORAGE MONEY ANYMORE..............
> THAT`S NOT MY PLACE IN THE PICS! IF IT WAS I WOULDN`T CARE IF IT SAT.


ahh ok, I was gunna ask why you got a Ford in the shade while the rag sits outside, lol


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rememberFROGG said:


> ahh ok, I was gunna ask why you got a Ford in the shade while the rag sits outside, lol


YEA THAT`S FUNNY, THEM FORDS WOULD LONG GONE!
I`M A DISPLACED MEXICAN IN HUNTINGTON BEACH, AND THE CITY CAN`T UNDERSTAND WHY A 1 GUY NEEDS SOOOO MANY CARS!
THANK GOD I GOT A BIG LOT, BUT IT FILLS REAL FAST. I CAN GET 7 CARS IN THE RV ACCESS, AND I TRIPLED MY DRIVEWAY WHEN THE CITY GAVE ME SHIT, NOW THERE BUGGING ABOUT THE SIDE YARD, THAT HELI JUST SITS OVER HEAD TAKING PICS.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Anyone here have a 1958 Impala Power seat TRACKS for Impala ???? PM ME THANKS


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> uffin:



damn!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> uffin:



damn!


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

I got some seat chrome if anyone is is need, $350 The turboglide got stolen with alot of other parts so if anyone has one let me know.


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

*SOLD*




815moto said:


> I got some seat chrome if anyone is is need, $350 The turboglide got stolen with alot of other parts so if anyone has one let me know.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

shit , never saw those come up, i was asking a guy a set, but 3 would have been nice!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

my homie just saved this one


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

SIX1RAG said:


> my homie just saved this one
> View attachment 327687
> 
> View attachment 327688
> ...


:thumbsup:keep us posted on what happens with it.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> my homie just saved this one
> View attachment 327687
> 
> View attachment 327688
> ...


Looks like a solid project! Nuthin' wrong with a good ol 6 cylinder


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

rememberFROGG said:


> Looks like a solid project! Nuthin' wrong with a good ol 6 cylinder


It's an original 348 car the old man said.


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Do any of you guys, when buying something for your 58, do you ever feel like Jack (and the beanstalk) when he bought those magic beans?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

815moto said:


> Do any of you guys, when buying something for your 58, do you ever feel like Jack (and the beanstalk) when he bought those magic beans?


I'll take two of what ever your drinking :biggrin:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

815moto said:


> Do any of you guys, when buying something for your 58, do you ever feel like Jack (and the beanstalk) when he bought those magic beans?


You mean broke? lol


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

815moto said:


> Do any of you guys, when buying something for your 58, do you ever feel like Jack (and the beanstalk) when he bought those magic beans?


i think u been hittin' the bong to hard


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> It's an original 348 car the old man said.


last famous words


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

815moto said:


> Do any of you guys, when buying something for your 58, do you ever feel like Jack (and the beanstalk) when he bought those magic beans?


your not suppose to EAT the beans


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> your not suppose to EAT the beans


 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Sin Sixty said:


> i think u been hittin' the bong to hard


:thumbsup:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> your not suppose to EAT the beans


Nah, I was meaning like he spent a grip and all he had was some beans, which others thought were worthless. Like you spend $300 on a emblem. Your girl sees it says you spent $300 on a emblem and shes like wtf were you thinking!!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

815moto said:


> Nah, I was meaning like he spent a grip and all he had was some beans, which others thought were worthless. Like you spend $300 on a emblem. Your girl sees it says you spent $300 on a emblem and shes like wtf were you thinking!!!


i get that a LOT. but i found a solution, just dont tell her the price


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

i really dig the white


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigVics58 said:


>


LOVE THAT COLOR!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> It's an original 348 car the old man said.


The first letter in the vin will tell you the truth 



BigVics58 said:


> i get that a LOT. but i found a solution, just dont tell her the price


Exactly, otherwise I get "you spend all this money on your cars and never take me out" type of BS....thats why I'm not married, lol


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> uffin:


ding ding......Game Over!!!! that mofo is off the chain


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

ok which one of you ballers did this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...ageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&clk_rvr_id=243457693266


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

GOT THESE FOR 500$


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dukecityrider said:


> GOT THESE FOR 500$


DISCOUNT THESE OFF OF THAT 41?


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

58 Del-pala said:


> ok which one of you ballers did this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...ageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&clk_rvr_id=243457693266


more beans....LOL...:cheesy:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

dukecityrider said:


> GOT THESE FOR 500$


You willing to seperate? I just need the lowers


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

jacked these from Twotonz topic, had to share them here


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

BigVics58 said:


> jacked these from Twotonz topic, had to share them here


Probly my favorite 58 hardtop :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigVics58 said:


> i get that a LOT. but i found a solution, just dont tell her the price


just put it away asap.
and move on.
or just get in the habbit of dropping a zero off what ever you say. 
just move that desmal point, keeps shit happy.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

ANYONE NEED A 58 WONDERBAR?? I HAVE A COUPLE.... I THINK I READ SOMEONE WAS LOOKING FOR ONE.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

THE PETE-STA said:


> ANYONE NEED A 58 WONDERBAR?? I HAVE A COUPLE.... I THINK I READ SOMEONE WAS LOOKING FOR ONE.


:yes:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

BigVics58 said:


> jacked these from Twotonz topic, had to share them here


 
That all white is sick. Looks like colonel sanders supposed to jump out that mofo.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

BigVics58 said:


> i get that a LOT. but i found a solution, just dont tell her the price


exactly


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BigVics58 said:


>


 :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BigVics58 said:


> jacked these from Twotonz topic, had to share them here


this is the reason i love this thread :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

BigVics58 said:


> jacked these from Twotonz topic, had to share them here


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

dukecityrider said:


> got these for sale in NEW MEXICO


TTT for 58's


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

815moto said:


> That all white is sick. Looks like colonel sanders supposed to jump out that mofo.


i know, i love that all white one, mofo is BAD


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


>


u gotta start a build topic or something mann> 
at least some build pics! anything?


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

leg46y said:


> u gotta start a build topic or something mann>
> at least some build pics! anything?


Nah its too hard to compete with some of the quality 58 builds on here even though im in Australia.........Pics will come when its finally rolling later this year. 














































You cant compete with this only use it as inspiration......................:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


> Nah its too hard to compete with some of the quality 58 builds on here even though im in Australia.........Pics will come when its finally rolling later this year.
> 
> You cant compete with this only use it as inspiration......................:worship::worship::worship:


I didn't think this was a competition, just a group of people with a common interest trying to achieve the best within their means


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

I really hope its no compitition. I was just happy that i got a 58. lol


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rememberFROGG said:


> I didn't think this was a competition, just a group of people with a common interest trying to achieve the best within their means


AMEN!
IT`S ALL A STRUGGLE.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

rememberFROGG said:


> I didn't think this was a competition, just a group of people with a common interest trying to achieve the best within their means


i *THINK* what he means is that its difficult to post pics and updates on a 58 build because of the high level of cars u guys got and high expectations/standards aswell. I couldnt imagine what goes into building a 58 to the level of some of the cars in here. But im sure Paul will do a good job at it.:wave:

i can just see it already, the comments on how something wasnt done right, or the incorrect parts used. 

you guys spend crazy $$, and have crazy cars,i guess it comes down to "how much do u love your car" keep it up, much respect:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Anybody interested in a Hotwheels replica of their 58, let me know
I can paint it to match any car
PM me if interested


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

last weeks show


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rudster said:


> View attachment 329675
> View attachment 329676
> View attachment 329674
> last weeks show


BAD ASS 58 DROPS ON RAYS


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


> Nah its too hard to compete with some of the quality 58 builds on here even though im in Australia.........Pics will come when its finally rolling later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment...but trust me,my car is NO WHERE NEAR the level of these other rides


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> just put it away asap.
> and move on.
> or just get in the habbit of dropping a zero off what ever you say.
> just move that desmal point, keeps shit happy.


im glad my wife likes old chevys just like i do!!!! and I dont have to go thru non of this!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> im glad my wife likes old chevys just like i do!!!! and I dont have to go thru non of this!!!


trust me they feel alot better NOT knowing
they don`t care about a set of 64 skirts, but bring home a couple n.o.s. gm compasses in the box, tell her the great deal you got, and watch her face change.
been married 32 years, had 7 cars when i got married, got it up to almost 40 cars
now i`m back at a normal level.
trust me, on this one. 
after a while, they would not be told what those 58 cruisers cost


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

specspec said:


> Thanks for the compliment...but trust me,my car is NO WHERE NEAR the level of these other rides


yeah but you can still say your rolling in a clean 58. thats alot more then most can. :thumbsup:


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> im glad my wife likes old chevys just like i do!!!! and I dont have to go thru non of this!!!


Exactly


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Cut 1 turn off all 4 springs  Dropped about 1.75 inches  Just enough until maybe I get some balls to cut it, lol


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

rememberFROGG said:


> Cut 1 turn off all 4 springs  Dropped about 1.75 inches  Just enough until maybe I get some balls to cut it, lol


 LOOKS GOOD BROTHER!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> trust me they feel alot better NOT knowing
> they don`t care about a set of 64 skirts, but bring home a couple n.o.s. gm compasses in the box, tell her the great deal you got, and watch her face change.
> been married 32 years, had 7 cars when i got married, got it up to almost 40 cars
> now i`m back at a normal level.
> ...


I do tell her what everything cost ... not cuz i have to but to teach her..... she on craigslist looking for shit for me to buy and flip!!!
!!!she's my right hand !!!
:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

rememberFROGG said:


> Cut 1 turn off all 4 springs  Dropped about 1.75 inches  Just enough until maybe I get some balls to cut it, lol


nice!!
cant wait to find mine to lift it and lock up the front and lay out the ass on 13s!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

rememberFROGG said:


> Cut 1 turn off all 4 springs  Dropped about 1.75 inches  Just enough until maybe I get some balls to cut it, lol


LOOKS GOOD JUST LIKE THAT HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


>


Insane.................:thumbsup:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

I need to cut the holes for the twin antennas before the car goes to paint. Anyone know where to find a template to make them out?

Thanks


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


> I need to cut the holes for the twin antennas before the car goes to paint. Anyone know where to find a template to make them out?
> 
> Thanks


 I've got some NOS antennas I'll see if they have the template and take some pictures and pm them to you.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

rememberFROGG said:


> Cut 1 turn off all 4 springs  Dropped about 1.75 inches  Just enough until maybe I get some balls to cut it, lol


Hell you got two rags why not :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

The most beautiful pieces on the planet. Love 58s


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> LOOKS GOOD BROTHER!!!!!:thumbsup:





EXCANDALOW said:


> nice!!
> cant wait to find mine to lift it and lock up the front and lay out the ass on 13s!!!





bigdogg323 said:


> LOOKS GOOD JUST LIKE THAT HOMIE :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIES!


BigVics58 said:


> Hell you got two rags why not :biggrin:


I hate to say it but your right 


1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


>


Mr. PETESTA, this is a good before and after for you!!!


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> MIGHT NEED TO MOVE THIS OUT OF THE WAY, HAVE A OG FRESH FRONT CLIP, CAR HAS ALL VERT PARTS AND TAGS. LOOKNG TO CLEAN OUT THE SIDE YARD TO PROPERLY HOUSE MY NEXT GLASS HOUSE, (JUST AN IDEA NOT A FIRE SALE) I`LL NEVER BUILD IT, GOT 2 59`S VERTS AHEAD OF IT, I JUST SLEEP BETTER KNOWING I GOT IT
> CAR IS IN CALIF NOW. SOLID DECKLID, SOLID TOP RACK, BACK HALF OF FRAME RUSTED, PLATE WAS LAST TAGGED `65


 
whats the ticket on this?


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

1942aerosedan said:


> I've got some NOS antennas I'll see if they have the template and take some pictures and pm them to you.


Would be much appreciated.

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...ageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&clk_rvr_id=245041513057


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

bigjoe82 said:


> whats the ticket on this?


Its on eBay for 12,500
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280701252047&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

rememberFROGG said:


> Cut 1 turn off all 4 springs  Dropped about 1.75 inches  Just enough until maybe I get some balls to cut it, lol


do it! haha looks good!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rememberFROGG said:


> Its on eBay for 12,500
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280701252047&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT


fleabay cancled my auction, cause it was in the "wrong section." 
i`m going to leave it out for now.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> NICE!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

1958 Impala For Sale : 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/304873-**1958-Chevrolet-Impala-Lowrider**


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

rememberFROGG said:


> THANKS HOMIES!
> 
> 
> I hate to say it but your right
> ...



HAHA, FOR REAL HUH....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

FOR ALL YOU 58 GUYS CHECK THIS OUT EBAY ITEM 220808404436:wow::wow::wow:


----------



## BALLANTYNE (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey does anybody have a good pic of whewre the 'positraction' emblem gets mounted on the glove box?


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

BALLANTYNE said:


> Hey does anybody have a good pic of whewre the 'positraction' emblem gets mounted on the glove box?


see if this helps


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

one day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Cali Way said:


>


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> FOR ALL YOU 58 GUYS CHECK THIS OUT EBAY ITEM 220808404436:wow::wow::wow:


I seen that...Andy is the man!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

rememberFROGG said:


> I seen that...Andy is the man!


 ALWAYS HAS BEEN,ALWAYS WILL BE!! LOL!!! YOU SHOULD JUST GRAB IT AND PUT IT WITH THE REST OF YOUR STASH!!


----------



## BALLANTYNE (Feb 26, 2010)

Hialeah56 said:


> see if this helps


Perfect
I thought it went there , but I wasn't sure
Thanks man


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Just wanted to share one of the 58 Impalas that is featured in the Lowrider Coloring Book that I made. 
Its currently out for sale so get one for yourself or for your kids! :thumbsup:

More info on the book here: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showt...OLORING-BOOK**


















Heres the official trailer for the book:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

any of you guys show me complete skirts i think one of mine is missing something in the inside......and maybe a shot of yours mounted from inside thanks 58 family....oh do i gotta take my spear stripes off of my car?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

yeloe253 said:


> any of you guys show me complete skirts i think one of mine is missing something in the inside......and maybe a shot of yours mounted from inside thanks 58 family....oh do i gotta take my spear stripes off of my car?


I'LL SEE WHAT PICS I CAN DIG UP FOR YOU.... AS FOR THE LOUVERS "SPEAR STRIPES", YOU CAN LEAVE THOSE ON, YOU DON'T HAVE TO TAKE THEM OFF, UNLESS YOU'RE GONNA USE THEM ON YOUR CRUISERS, I LEFT MINE... ALLOT OF PEOPLE DO.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


> I'LL SEE WHAT PICS I CAN DIG UP FOR YOU.... AS FOR THE LOUVERS "SPEAR STRIPES", YOU CAN LEAVE THOSE ON, YOU DON'T HAVE TO TAKE THEM OFF, UNLESS YOU'RE GONNA USE THEM ON YOUR CRUISERS, I LEFT MINE... ALLOT OF PEOPLE DO.


 :wave:


----------



## alaska (Dec 7, 2007)

*uso cc alaska*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DREAM ON said:


>


:around::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

alaska said:


>


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

yeloe253 said:


> any of you guys show me complete skirts i think one of mine is missing something in the inside......and maybe a shot of yours mounted from inside thanks 58 family....oh do i gotta take my spear stripes off of my car?


Not my skirts...got the pics off ebay













































And I left my louvers on :thumbsup:


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

specspec said:


> Not my skirts...got the pics off ebay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks specspec... my guys at the auto shop want to know how they hook up on the ends now good shots from the wheel well mounted


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

any one get a pic of their cruisers mounted from the inside for me............the guys at my body shop want to make brackets to mount the skirts but i have all of the stuff in pic they are asking me if the brackets on the ends mount to body or if they got to fabricate something? help?


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

we are makeing the brackets with the wing nut full set for 100.00 +shipping just like OG one's


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

My homie's kids. Gotta start 'em off young


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Those look very long


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

BigVics58 said:


> Those look very long


12/60'S for sale 1200$$$


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

check out my other photos......http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop.html


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :wave:


BIG RY, WHAT IS UP MY BROTHER???


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> check out my other photos......http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop.html


Love that first pic


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

yeloe253 said:


>


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My homies dads car


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Any one has an extra POSITRACTION emblem ? 
PM me with price, thanks


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


> BIG RY, WHAT IS UP MY BROTHER???


 not much gates!! hows it going with you??:h5:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

DREAM ON said:


>


sik pic dream on


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Panel work is finished finally and all parts been primered and hi-filled. 

Now just have to block it and get ready for some color. 

No more garage spraying now rest will be in a booth.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

BigVics58 said:


> sik pic dream on


THANK YOU!!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


> Panel work is finished finally and all parts been primered and hi-filled.
> 
> Now just have to block it and get ready for some color.
> 
> No more garage spraying now rest will be in a booth.


Looking good homie! Nothing wrong with garage spraying  What color(s) are ya going for?


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

rememberFROGG said:


> Looking good homie! Nothing wrong with garage spraying  What color(s) are ya going for?




Thanks Frogg. Will def be going to the shop in a booth for the paint process but. 
Painting it original cashmere blue clear over. Considering laying the whole car in a light flake cover. Either abalone or royal blue. Not sure have been thinking about it for the past week and still cant decide. Want that custom look. The roof will be layed with patterns some time next year.

Anybody with opinion on the flake let me know. Keen to know peeps thoughts. Def no candy or pearl.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


> Thanks Frogg. Will def be going to the shop in a booth for the paint process but.
> Painting it original cashmere blue clear over. Considering laying the whole car in a light flake cover. Either abalone or royal blue. Not sure have been thinking about it for the past week and still cant decide. Want that custom look. The roof will be layed with patterns some time next year.
> 
> Anybody with opinion on the flake let me know. Keen to know peeps thoughts. Def no candy or pearl.


paul you should start up a build thread for the 58, would love to see what your doin with it..............

anyways looking good champ


----------



## BALLANTYNE (Feb 26, 2010)

RAG 6T1 said:


> Any one has an extra POSITRACTION emblem ?
> PM me with price, thanks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> My homies dads car


TIGHT


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

BALLANTYNE said:


> RAG 6T1 said:
> 
> 
> > Any one has an extra POSITRACTION emblem ?
> ...


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

*New pics*


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

*Sorry for small pics, still learning new system. Here's better pics*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Benny G said:


>


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Any one got a templete for duel antennas? starting to put mine back together.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Benny G said:


>


Looks good all layed out :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

That car came out beautiful.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

http://javascript<strong></strong>:void(0);http://javascript<strong></strong>:void(0);http://javascript<strong></strong>:void(0);http://javascript<strong></strong>:void(0);[/QUOTE]

Did you finally cut it? or bags? Looks real good!


----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: nice!


Benny G said:


>


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ipsimagescom/4421065474/
Cuba needs to open up the gates....good thing I have family over there...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

jjarez79 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ipsimagescom/4421065474/Cuba needs to open up the gates....good thing I have family over there...


 I bet they'd trade you that rag for a little pick up, it'd be easier to load up lol


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

RAG 6T1 said:


> BALLANTYNE said:
> 
> 
> > link please bro, thank you
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

jjarez79 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ipsimagescom/4421065474/
> Cuba needs to open up the gates....good thing I have family over there...


THATS CRAZY


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanx for the feedback:wave: No cutting installed bags myself


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Benny G said:


>


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

fullsize67 said:


> Any one got a templete for duel antennas? starting to put mine back together.


Anyone?


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

fullsize67 said:


> Anyone?


Im chasing one too.........


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

i dont know if mine are in the CORRECT place but i could measure them for ya :dunno:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

yeloe253 said:


>


looks good


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

I'll post a picture of my antenna template tomorrow.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

1942aerosedan said:


> I'll post a picture of my antenna template tomorrow.


 Thanks


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


> Thanks


X58


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

fullsize67 said:


> Anyone?


 if you like i can copy my 58 and send it for you if you pay for shipping if that can help you thank you angel (626)252-1350 i use NOS antenna's for my


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

DREAM ON said:


>


NICE!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)




----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

*58 antenna template*

Hope these help there isn't any real measurements.


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

I also have a nice 58 fender mirror for sale $100 shipped it's real nice just needs the mirror resilvered or replaced.


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

*got to one of our 58 going to make the template today *


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

the guys at my friends shop fitting my skirtz


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

yeloe253 said:


> the guys at my friends shop fitting my skirtz


we are makeing the OG foxcraft mounting bracket's for cruiser skirts will be done 07/31/11 the cost is 100.00 +shipping


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

yeloe253 said:


> the guys at my friends shop fitting my skirtz


Nice! Is the latch going to clear your tire? Just looks like your scrubbing a little bit already


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

i got some 13x5.5 on order and i got the new coker520 i should be good:thumbsup:


rememberFROGG said:


> Nice! Is the latch going to clear your tire? Just looks like your scrubbing a little bit already


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

yeloe253 said:


> i got some 13x5.5 on order and i got the new coker520 i should be good:thumbsup:


Keep us posted homie, it's gunna look real good


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks Jess looks great! See you at the LA show next weekend. Any of the 58 crew going to make the show?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:h5:


Sin Sixty said:


>


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :h5:


what's good?! been a while hope all is well... how's the bike coming along?


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Sin Sixty said:


>


You're too late! i had already posted it up for you a couple of days ago!


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Joes 58 rag Tru Classic's


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

jimdog said:


> Joes 58 rag Tru Classic's


beautiful


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

angel1954 said:


> we are makeing the OG foxcraft mounting bracket's for cruiser skirts will be done 07/31/11 the cost is 100.00 +shipping


I would like to see pics of brackets on a 58 and off. Thanks


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Sin Sixty said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Sin Sixty said:


>





jimdog said:


> Joes 58 rag Tru Classic's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sin Sixty said:


> Thanks Jess looks great! See you at the LA show next weekend. Any of the 58 crew going to make the show?


Ill be there, are you taking the 58?


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

rag61 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

rememberFROGG said:


> jimdog said:
> 
> 
> > Joes 58 rag Tru Classic's
> ...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

BigVics58 said:


> Ill be there, are you taking the 58?


I was taking the 60 to try and qualify for SS, but I got jammed up at work Saturday so no car just a quick turn-around trip. See you there!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

angel1954 said:


> we are makeing the OG foxcraft mounting bracket's for cruiser skirts will be done 07/31/11 the cost is 100.00 +shipping


.. Any chance you can post a pic of the mounting brackets??!!!
. . Can you also get some made for a '59??!!!


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

FoolishinVegas said:


> .. Any chance you can post a pic of the mounting brackets??!!!
> . . Can you also get some made for a '59??!!!


 going to post pic up just got delay in the shop becouse we had two death in the family and i had a minor set back with box's with part's that ship out late and customer's geting mad at me! but im working on thank you


----------



## melow72 (May 9, 2009)

Just picked this up a couple of weeks ago what do you guys think?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

[QJust picked UOTE=melow72;14349592]
View attachment 341539

this up a couple of weeks ago what do you guys think?[/QUOTE]

was that the 58 on ebay?


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

angel1954 said:


> going to post pic up just got delay in the shop becouse we had two death in the family and i had a minor set back with box's with part's that ship out late and customer's geting mad at me! but im working on thank you


No problem, I understand. mainly I just wanted to know if the same brackets work on a '58 and '59, or if I have to look elsewhere .


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

*58 Impala L.A.*


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## PrettyLights (Jun 10, 2011)

rememberFROGG said:


> jimdog said:
> 
> 
> > Joes 58 rag Tru Classic's
> ...


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

Cali Way said:


> 1958 Impala For Sale :
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/304873-**1958-Chevrolet-Impala-Lowrider**


:wow:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

blvddav said:


>


:wow: :wow:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

blvddav said:


>



Perfection... I hear we will get to see it this weekend.


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

Sin Sixty said:


> Perfection... I hear we will get to see it this weekend.


yea..thats what i'm hearing....


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

blvddav said:


>


 .. Can't wait to see it UCE! :wave: . . . :boink: :boink:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

blvddav said:


>


What more could you ask for? Every option perfectly restored-Damn nice:worship:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

blvddav said:


>





blvddav said:


>





blvddav said:


>


Clean , :thumbsup:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

[/IMG]


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

blvddav said:


>


Is this the one that came from washington?


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

no.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

blvddav said:


>



she looked good today.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

blvddav said:


>





blvddav said:


>





blvddav said:


>





blvddav said:


>





blvddav said:


>


just beautiful   :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

there was soo many 58's at the show


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

FoolishinVegas said:


>


Gotta get me that mag and one of these 58's..lol..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Fine 58 vert at a local car show this saturday.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## imp1641 (May 19, 2008)

Does anyone know why my 14x7's Don't fit on the Rear Passenger side of my 58 Impala? 

Could it be that the rear bushings are worn out?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Just letting you guys all know some parts im selling(if someone needs it) I have a complete redone factory a/c setup, all new hoses. flushed out. I also ave a OG conti kit. Complete with everything. everything is rechromed with bumper ends and a og gravel pan and repop one. Also power seat with the side trim and switch. trim is at the chromers so it wont be for sale till I get it back. Also 348 tripower all redone and a turboglide. Pm me if interested....

***AC IS SOLD**

*Also if someone wants to step up, I have a complete levelair system. Freshly powdercoated arms newer compressor, emblem nos level valves, og bellows and or new bellows.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

imp1641 said:


> Does anyone know why my 14x7's Don't fit on the Rear Passenger side of my 58 Impala?
> 
> Could it be that the rear bushings are worn out?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Daytons? My hardtop tucks D's but the ragtop is no where close. Either way, both do have a small offset from left/right not sure why


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

LOOKING FOR A TRUNK AND RT Q PANEL FOR A 2 DOOR 58 IMPALA HIT ME UP INDIO


----------



## imp1641 (May 19, 2008)

rememberFROGG said:


> Daytons? My hardtop tucks D's but the ragtop is no where close. Either way, both do have a small offset from left/right not sure why


They are old school luxor's, The passenger rear is off by 1 inch, and the drivers rear clear's by 1/2 inch.. It's off by quite a bit, so this is why I'm thinking the rear bushings are shot!

Just thought I'd make sure 14x7 would fit the 58 first! Thanks


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

imp1641 said:


> They are old school luxor's, The passenger rear is off by 1 inch, and the drivers rear clear's by 1/2 inch.. It's off by quite a bit, so this is why I'm thinking the rear bushings are shot!
> 
> Just thought I'd make sure 14x7 would fit the 58 first! Thanks


Have to run 5.5 unless you shorten your rearend.


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

815moto said:


> Just letting you guys all know some parts im selling(if someone needs it) I have a complete redone factory a/c setup, all new hoses. flushed out. I also ave a OG conti kit. Complete with everything. everything is rechromed with bumper ends and a og gravel pan and repop one. Also power seat with the side trim and switch. trim is at the chromers so it wont be for sale till I get it back. Also 348 tripower all redone and a turboglide. Pm me if interested....
> 
> ***AC IS SOLD**
> 
> *Also if someone wants to step up, I have a complete levelair system. Freshly powdercoated arms newer compressor, emblem nos level valves, og bellows and or new bellows.


Call Joe on the power seat PM bro !!!


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Sin Sixty said:


> Have to run 5.5 unless you shorten your rearend.


You have to cut the rear end your right i had John @ BowTie Hook it up !!!!


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

imp1641 said:


> They are old school luxor's, The passenger rear is off by 1 inch, and the drivers rear clear's by 1/2 inch.. It's off by quite a bit, so this is why I'm thinking the rear bushings are shot!
> 
> Just thought I'd make sure 14x7 would fit the 58 first! Thanks


You have to cut the rear end bro it's the way 58 are sad to say get a rear end and cut it down 1 1/2 each side


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

I have a chrome rear end already cut down with axles for $700


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

GONNA BE PUTTING MY 58 RAG ON THE MARKET HERE IN A FEW WEEKS, THEN I'LL BE ON A PATIENT HUNT FOR THE PERFECT 58 RAG PROJECT LIKE THE ONE I SOLD A FEW YRS BACK, I HAVE SOME PLANS FOR MY NEXT 58...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


> GONNA BE PUTTING MY 58 RAG ON THE MARKET HERE IN A FEW WEEKS, THEN I'LL BE ON A PATIENT HUNT FOR THE PERFECT 58 RAG PROJECT LIKE THE ONE I SOLD A FEW YRS BACK, I HAVE SOME PLANS FOR MY NEXT 58...[/QUOTE:wow:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> GONNA BE PUTTING MY 58 RAG ON THE MARKET HERE IN A FEW WEEKS, THEN I'LL BE ON A PATIENT HUNT FOR THE PERFECT 58 RAG PROJECT LIKE THE ONE I SOLD A FEW YRS BACK, I HAVE SOME PLANS FOR MY NEXT 58...


 Watch our pete-sta has a plan!!!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

THE PETE-STA said:


> GONNA BE PUTTING MY 58 RAG ON THE MARKET HERE IN A FEW WEEKS, THEN I'LL BE ON A PATIENT HUNT FOR THE PERFECT 58 RAG PROJECT LIKE THE ONE I SOLD A FEW YRS BACK, I HAVE SOME PLANS FOR MY NEXT 58...


:shocked:! from what I've seen on here, I figured you already have the perfect 58Rag!! :biggrin: . .


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> GONNA BE PUTTING MY 58 RAG ON THE MARKET HERE IN A FEW WEEKS, THEN I'LL BE ON A PATIENT HUNT FOR THE PERFECT 58 RAG PROJECT LIKE THE ONE I SOLD A FEW YRS BACK, I HAVE SOME PLANS FOR MY NEXT 58...



Don't do it!!!!!! Going on 3 years putting mine back together!!!!


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

I googled the color chart for 58 impalas,I didn't see any cream yellow,is that a factory color for 58?thank u.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

oldsoul said:


> I googled the color chart for 58 impalas,I didn't see any cream yellow,is that a factory color for 58?thank u.


Colonial Cream 925A


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jimdog said:


> Call Joe on the power seat PM bro !!!


joe has enough power seats!


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you REMEMBER FROGG.


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

conti kit....


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Few pics from HOT AUGUST NIGHTS


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


> GONNA BE PUTTING MY 58 RAG ON THE MARKET HERE IN A FEW WEEKS, THEN I'LL BE ON A PATIENT HUNT FOR THE PERFECT 58 RAG PROJECT LIKE THE ONE I SOLD A FEW YRS BACK, I HAVE SOME PLANS FOR MY NEXT 58...


:wow:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

815moto said:


> conti kit....


That booty kit would look right at home on my 58


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

rememberFROGG said:


> Colonial Cream 925A


:wow: :wow:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

BigVics58 said:


> That booty kit would look right at home on my 58


$3500 its yours. paint to match and install.


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

815moto said:


> $3500 its yours. paint to match and install.


ive left you several pms can you call me im interested in some of your parts.thanks


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

815moto said:


> conti kit....


PRICES?


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

rudster said:


> ive left you several pms can you call me im interested in some of your parts.thanks


x2, I'm still waiting on level air pics myself 



MR.59 said:


> PRICES?


I think it was 1200 for the power seat set-up and the booty kit is on ebay now.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

not bad on both!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

815moto said:


> $3500 its yours. paint to match and install.


do you offer a lay-away?


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Krazy lookin Kustom here....


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Bad ass, low mile OG car too


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> not bad on both!


 I know, I was interested in the seat but its not OG
The Connie kit looks good tho

Any new pics of ur 58rag for sale?


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

locorider said:


> I know, I was interested in the seat but its not OG
> The Connie kit looks good tho
> 
> *Any new pics *of ur 58rag for sale?


x2???


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

TURTLE 62 said:


> :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


 SUP BIG DOG!!


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey homies i found 1958 Impala 2 door hardtop with a 348 with og powersteering and powerbrakes....its all og even og paint and everything is worn out...it still has seats and og interior..car need work....its a project...body is good same with the floors and trunk...how much would yall pay for something like this??


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

miguel62 said:


> Hey homies i found 1958 Impala 2 door hardtop with a 348 with og powersteering and powerbrakes....its all og even og paint and everything is worn out...it still has seats and og interior..car need work....its a project...body is good same with the floors and trunk...how much would yall pay for something like this??


post up some pics of it


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> post up some pics of it


 Ok I will try to post some pics....but even without pics any idea of a fair offer on something like this would be?


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

miguel62 said:


> Ok I will try to post some pics....but even without pics any idea of a fair offer on something like this would be?


How much rust will determine the price better. If its got minor rust (floor pans, rockers, etc.) but a "complete" car I'd say maybe 8-12k. But still, its hard to say exactly without looking at it in person. We can and are willing to help better with pics


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Where's it at?(lol)


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Its a secret....I found 2 both with 348's one has a 3 duece carb too....


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

rememberFROGG said:


> Krazy lookin Kustom here....


 yuck


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Sneak peak of mine. bad cell phone pic is all i got right now.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

fullsize67 said:


> Sneak peak of mine. bad cell phone pic is all i got right now.
> View attachment 355026


:thumbsup:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

fullsize67 said:


> Sneak peak of mine. bad cell phone pic is all i got right now.
> View attachment 355026


Shave the side trim? Looks good from what I see :thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

nope. trims still at the polisher, and i actully had trim holes drilled since some of the side trim was shaved befor.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> post up some pics of it


uh, where are the pics of the 58 rag?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

fullsize67 said:


> nope. trims still at the polisher, and i actully had trim holes drilled since some of the side trim was shaved befor.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

BigVics58 said:


> yuck


I can see why youd say that but here is a little info on the car, it was customized in the early 60s and it has less than 15,000 OG miles if I remember correctly. All this was done before anyone else had chromed out a 58 rag or made all these mods to one like now days (its still rare to see an all chromed out done up 58 rag). AND after 50 years still looks this good. Many of the recent top notch cars look great but will they look just as good in 50 years? Everything from the chromed out OG 348 tripower setup to even the OG spiral shocks bad ass.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

locorider said:


> I can see why youd say that but here is a little info on the car, it was customized in the early 60s and it has less than 15,000 OG miles if I remember correctly. All this was done before anyone else had chromed out a 58 rag or made all these mods to one like now days (its still rare to see an all chromed out done up 58 rag). AND after 50 years still looks this good. Many of the recent top notch cars look great but will they look just as good in 50 years? Everything from the chromed out OG 348 tripower setup to even the OG spiral shocks bad ass.


:run:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Rare 1958 & 1959 Impala Accessory Level Air Bumper Jack $500 obo


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

locorider said:


> I can see why youd say that but here is a little info on the car, it was *customized in the early 60s *and it has less than 15,000 OG miles if I remember correctly. All this was done before anyone else had chromed out a 58 rag or made all these mods to one like now days (its still rare to see an all chromed out done up 58 rag). AND after 50 years still looks this good. Many of the recent top notch cars look great but will they look just as good in 50 years? Everything from the chromed out OG 348 tripower setup to even the OG spiral shocks bad ass.


I'd like to see how much has been documented because that steering wheel looks to be an early 80's Cadillac? Selling for cheap though, I say we all chip in and get it 




815moto said:


> Just letting you guys all know some parts im selling(if someone needs it) I have a complete redone factory a/c setup, all new hoses. flushed out. I also ave a OG conti kit. Complete with everything. everything is rechromed with bumper ends and a og gravel pan and repop one. Also power seat with the side trim and switch. trim is at the chromers so it wont be for sale till I get it back. Also 348 tripower all redone and a turboglide. Pm me if interested....
> 
> ***AC IS SOLD**
> 
> *Also if someone wants to step up, I have a complete levelair system. Freshly powdercoated arms newer compressor, emblem nos level valves, og bellows and or new bellows.


Yo Mr. 815moto, I'm still wanting to "step up" and see pics that I requested a couple weeks ago. Whenever your ready....:thumbsup:



jimdog said:


> Rare 1958 & 1959 Impala Accessory Level Air Bumper Jack $500 obo


You get my PM Jimdog


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

here are pics of the 58 i am trying to get ....how much should i offer....the bad on the car is that the dash was cut out for a tape deck back in the 80's and i has a dent on the roof and a dent on the side of the pass side door..it has a 348 3 duece carb...and it runs...body seems to been in decent condition and some rust in trunk...but nothing major...

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=c6184684c0&view=att&th=131f185310918cf8&disp=imgs


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

rememberFROGG said:


> I'd like to see how much has been documented because that steering wheel looks to be an early 80's Cadillac? Selling for cheap though, I say we all chip in and SAVE it


fixt


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

locorider said:


> I can see why youd say that but here is a little info on the car, it was customized in the early 60s and it has less than 15,000 OG miles if I remember correctly. All this was done before anyone else had chromed out a 58 rag or made all these mods to one like now days (its still rare to see an all chromed out done up 58 rag). AND after 50 years still looks this good. Many of the recent top notch cars look great but will they look just as good in 50 years? Everything from the chromed out OG 348 tripower setup to even the OG spiral shocks bad ass.


I can appreciate the quality of work in it, and if its as old as you say that's even cooler. an who ever built it must have been. good to have gotten a 80's cady steering wheel in the early 60's :shocked: lol jk


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

BigVics58 said:


> I can appreciate the quality of work in it, and if its as old as you say that's even cooler. an who ever built it must have been. good to have gotten a 80's cady steering wheel in the early 60's :shocked: lol jk


Lol those that know, know. Those who dont, dont. :biggrin:

I called them when it first came on for sale. Car took 1st place Hot Rod Nationals in 63 and 64, according to them the steering wheel was replaced in 81 for a show after they noticed the original one had cracks on it and it was a last min decision and was left since. This is what I was told about it, I never checked it out in person. 
I was interested in buying it, its a good price for a OG 20K mile car (I think thats what it was) If it was my car I really wouldnt care what anyone else thought of it, it isnt my car so I could care even less. This is a forum to share and learn, I have learned quite a bit here. I thought I throw in my 2cents about what I knew of it.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

*My contribution to this thread: John Salters' "8 Cents" @ Dallas Show this past week*


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

65rivi said:


>


:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

fullsize67 said:


> nope. trims still at the polisher, and i actully had trim holes drilled since some of the side trim was shaved befor.


Let me know if you can get that side fender trim on without removing the fender. Not saying it can't be done, I just don't see how you can reach the back side where it meets the door (the firewall wraps around the side and is in the way).



miguel62 said:


> here are pics of the 58 i am trying to get ....how much should i offer....the bad on the car is that the dash was cut out for a tape deck back in the 80's and i has a dent on the roof and a dent on the side of the pass side door..it has a 348 3 duece carb...and it runs...body seems to been in decent condition and some rust in trunk...but nothing major...
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=c6184684c0&view=att&th=131f185310918cf8&disp=imgs


I don't have a google account. Can you try posting directly here. :dunno:



locorider said:


> Lol those that know, know. Those who dont, dont. :biggrin:
> 
> I called them when it first came on for sale. Car took 1st place Hot Rod Nationals in 63 and 64, according to them the steering wheel was replaced in 81 for a show after they noticed the original one had cracks on it and it was a last min decision and was left since. This is what I was told about it, I never checked it out in person.
> _I was interested in buying it_, its a good price for a OG 20K mile car (I think thats what it was) If it was my car I really wouldnt care what anyone else thought of it, it isnt my car so I could care even less. This is a forum to share and learn, I have learned quite a bit here. I thought I throw in my 2cents about what I knew of it.


Do it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Changed up the look with 13's and 5.20's:dunno:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

Benny G said:


> Changed up the look with 13's and 5.20's:dunno:


:yes:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

very nice Benny!!!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Benny G said:


> Changed up the look with 13's and 5.20's:dunno:


PERFECT :thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

65rivi said:


>


DUDE GOT A BADASS RIDE


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Benny G said:


> Changed up the look with 13's and 5.20's:dunno:


NICE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

65rivi said:


> THATS ONE BAD 58:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Twotonz and Raul covered my car very well! Those guys get down with there cameras!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

65rivi said:


>



:worship::worship:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Benny G said:


> Changed up the look with 13's and 5.20's:dunno:


looks NICE!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Benny G said:


> Changed up the look with 13's and 5.20's:dunno:


looking good benny on them 13s...


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks bruthas for the luv. I appreciate it :wave:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

locorider said:


> I know, I was interested in the seat but its not OGThe Connie kit looks good thoAny new pics of ur 58rag for sale?


 The tracks, motor, bar, wiring is all OG. The side trim was remade from a rust free OG ONE. When its on you can't tell real from redone. When the OG one is rusted to shit you gotta do what you gotta do. The only thing repro about it is the switch and the springs. Don't try to play my shit like I'm selling something from auto city....


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

815moto said:


> The tracks, motor, bar, wiring is all OG. The side trim was remade from a rust free OG ONE. When its on you can't tell real from redone. When the OG one is rusted to shit you gotta do what you gotta do. The only thing repro about it is the switch and the springs. Don't try to play my shit like I'm selling something from auto city....


I didnt say it was autocity repop, I said it wasnt OG. It is what it is, its NOT all OG and thats why I didnt buy it. For $1200, I rather make my own seat trim and buy the repop switch for $130. 
I didnt put you on blast I just stated my opinion on why I didnt buy it. 
You got a repop switch, a repop springs and a homemade seat trim so in my book it isnt OG.


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

can yall tell me what this 58 came with that i found....it has factory ac....here is the vin...

F58S198193


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

815moto said:


> The tracks, motor, bar, wiring is all OG. The *side trim was remade* from a rust free OG ONE. When its on you can't tell real from redone. When the OG one is rusted to shit you gotta do what you gotta do. The only thing *repro about it is the switch and the springs*. Don't try to play my shit like I'm selling something from auto city....


DAMN!!! ALL HE SAID IT THAT IT'S NOT O.G AND BY WHAT YOU REPLIED WITH JUST CONFIRMS THAT IT'S NOT 100% O.G.... HESS IS ONE PICKY FUCKER. :biggrin: HE'S THE REPOP NAZI.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

miguel62 said:


> can yall tell me what this 58 came with that i found....it has factory ac....here is the vin...
> 
> F58S198193


We need the trim tag on the firewall to tell you the colors but for the vin ya got here........F= 1800 series (V8).....58= year of car......S= St. Louis, Missouri (Assembly Plant).....198193 is the sequence # (it was the 198,193th car made at St. Louis).....and oah yea, I'll take that AC


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rememberFROGG said:


> Krazy lookin Kustom here....


IT`S HARD TO BELIEVE THIS IS ALL ORIGINAL , AND UNTOUCHED, IF THIS WAS DONE IN THE 60`S, IT WOULD HAVE BEEN PAINTED IN LACQUER PAINT, AND CLEARED,,,,,,, JUST BY THE YEARS OF IT SITTING IT WOULD HAVE" LACQUER CHECK" ON THE PAINT (JUST FROM AGE ALONE), AND THE BODY WORK WOULD HAVE SIGNS OF THE LEAD BLEADING THROUGH, AND CRACKING IN THE RESIN FILLER(NO BONDO BACK THEN) THEY USED A ROCK HARD FILLER. 
MAYBE SOME HAS A TIME MACHINE?


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

rememberFROGG said:


> We need the trim tag on the firewall to tell you the colors but for the vin ya got here........F= 1800 series (V8).....58= year of car......S= St. Louis, Missouri (Assembly Plant).....198193 is the sequence # (it was the 198,193th car made at St. Louis).....and oah yea, I'll take that AC


 I just listed complete a/c car on here in the classifieds!


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


> DAMN!!! ALL HE SAID IT THAT IT'S NOT O.G AND BY WHAT YOU REPLIED WITH JUST CONFIRMS THAT IT'S NOT 100% O.G.... HESS IS ONE PICKY FUCKER. :biggrin: HE'S THE REPOP NAZI.


Anyone that asked about the seat I told them the seat trim was remade. I never hid that. But like you said its not 100% og. But saying its not OG and 100% is 2 different things. When its in your car and you open up the drivers door, you aint gonna be able to tell the diffence between mine and a stock one. Just my chrome looks better......


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

dont trip homie, thats like saying a rag conversion is better coz its all new and nobody will tell the difference lol
I never accused you of lying, or denying that it was a remade seat shell and switch, but you keep talking about it. 
You _did_ tell me it was remade... but not from the get-go


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Well I was gunna stay out of it but looking at the dates locorider just posted....I asked for pics of the power seat and LEVEL AIR before him so WTF? Is it only for sale to "every other" person? Do you even have level air? Still waiting to see the appearance of that. :werd:Oah well, good luck on your sale I'll get mine from Andy :thumbsup:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

rememberFROGG said:


> We need the trim tag on the firewall to tell you the colors but for the vin ya got here........F= 1800 series (V8).....58= year of car......S= St. Louis, Missouri (Assembly Plant).....198193 is the sequence # (it was the 198,193th car made at St. Louis).....and oah yea, I'll take that AC


 trim tag color is 970


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

So can yall tell me what i should give for this car.1958 2 dr hardtop...it has factory ac but all ac components are gone it has og 283 its automatic it needs floor and trunk pans pans under back seat is solid..it has the og seats front and back ..it needs back windshield and trunk lid...it will need a driverside quarter ..rockers are good and it has some rust around back window...other than that car is solid frame is good and comes with a new front windshield and another 2 door hardtop parts car but back half has been cut off its just body and frame...my computer is messed up so can upload pics but i can text them...lmk how much you guys think i should give it has no title but has all vin tags and cowl tags it still has og keys..thanks


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

65rivi said:


>


FUKEN SIIICCKKK:wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Benny G said:


> Changed up the look with 13's and 5.20's:dunno:


Fuck she lays out nice Homie:thumbsup:


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

*color*



THE PETE-STA said:


>


nice... what color is this??? STOCK OR NOT?


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

locorider said:


> dont trip homie, thats like saying a rag conversion is better coz its all new and nobody will tell the difference lol


 uffin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

miguel62 said:


> So can yall tell me what i should give for this car.1958 2 dr hardtop...it has factory ac but all ac components are gone it has og 283 its automatic it needs floor and trunk pans pans under back seat is solid..it has the og seats front and back ..it needs back windshield and trunk lid...it will need a driverside quarter ..rockers are good and it has some rust around back window...other than that car is solid frame is good and comes with a new front windshield and another 2 door hardtop parts car but back half has been cut off its just body and frame...my computer is messed up so can upload pics but i can text them...lmk how much you guys think i should give it has no title but has all vin tags and cowl tags it still has og keys..thanks


JUST FROM YOUR DESCRIPTION AND NOT HAVE SEEN THE CAR IT DOESN'T SOUND TO BE ALL THAT GREAT, BUT GOING OFF OF YOUR DESCRIPTION I WOULD SAY $6K-$8K....


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

rememberFROGG said:


> Well I was gunna stay out of it but looking at the dates locorider just posted....I asked for pics of the power seat and LEVEL AIR before him so WTF? Is it only for sale to "every other" person? Do you even have level air? Still waiting to see the appearance of that. :werd:Oah well, good luck on your sale I'll get mine from Andy :thumbsup:


That wasn't the whole conversation. He hit me up as soon as I posted shit for sale.He hit me up on the 12th you hit me the next day on the 14th. Yeah I got levelair. Even the emblem. I work crazy hours and got kids and Its kinda hetic doing everything ya self. Ima try to get some tomorrow. I saw pics of the car Andy has a few months ago. Looks like a good deal. If you bought mine you would have to replace the lines. Then some might say its not og so it aint authentic....


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

TTT for the 58 crew lol


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

[HR][/HR]Alright I decided to go back to the shop to get some pics of the levelair. Another reason Ive been procrastonating is because it was all wrapped up and boxed away. Here the skinny, I was building my car with tripower and A/c. The levelair pump pully with a/c is different and there is a 3rd pulley. I didnt get pics of the pulley and frame. but here are pics...


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Heres pics of the frame and the lines.... the lines may be useable except for the two that feed the left rear bellow. they were rusted and was I cut em but as long as I have em here you can use them or use them as a template.


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

:shh:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

I spy a bike...


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

BigVics58 said:


> I spy a bike...


Thats my creep mobile.. When I gotta make a move without people spotting one of my cars in town...


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:thumbsup:


815moto said:


> [HR][/HR]Alright I decided to go back to the shop to get some pics of the levelair. Another reason Ive been procrastonating is because it was all wrapped up and boxed away. Here the skinny, I was building my car with tripower and A/c. The levelair pump pully with a/c is different and there is a 3rd pulley. I didnt get pics of the pulley and frame. but here are pics...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

815moto said:


> Thats my creep mobile.. When I gotta make a move without people spotting one of my cars in town...


 that's a nice bike. soon a my 58 is done I plan on getting one


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

Rolled Brim said:


>


 Damn damn damn!


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats Johnny on the cover of Lowrider with 8 Cents!!! It is well deserved!!!

I would post up a pic but it seems I cannt.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

58 Del-pala said:


> Congrats Johnny on the cover of Lowrider with 8 Cents!!! It is well deserved!!!
> 
> I would post up a pic but it seems I cannt.


why you cant post a pic , a pic of it got sent to me last week


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

58 Del-pala said:


> Congrats Johnny on the cover of Lowrider with 8 Cents!!! It is well deserved!!!I would post up a pic but it seems I cannt.


 Hell ya, well deserved!


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

LONNDOGG said:


>


Hey '58 gurus, does anyone know what color these two cars are??? It looks to be a sort of a pale orange/rust/copper color with little or no poly....if anyone had a name of the color or any info that would be awesome.

Thanks!


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

FoxCustom said:


> Hey '58 gurus, does anyone know what color these two cars are??? It looks to be a sort of a pale orange/rust/copper color with little or no poly....if anyone had a name of the color or any info that would be awesome.Thanks!


 Kay coral


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

CAY Coral


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

locorider said:


> *Kay* coral


CALM DOWN MARY KAY.....


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> CALM DOWN MARY KAY.....


 Lol fucker


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> CALM DOWN MARY KAY.....


 Good one!! Lol


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

58 Del-pala said:


> Congrats Johnny on the cover of Lowrider with 8 Cents!!! It is well deserved!!!I would post up a pic but it seems I cannt.


 Thanks bro! Post up!!!!


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

leg46y said:


> View attachment 360845
> [/QUOTECongratulations on the of LRM and becoming a member of PREMIER CC LA.


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

locorider said:


> CAY Coral


Alright, perfect! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

leg46y said:


> View attachment 360845



Bad ASS!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

the GRINCH said:


> why you cant post a pic , a pic of it got sent to me last week



CONGRAT'S SKINNY MAN, YOU'RE CAR IS BEYOND WORDS JOHNNY AND BELONGS ON THE COVER OF EVERY CLASSIC CAR MAGAZINE AND I READ YOU JOINDED PREMIER, CONGRATS ON THAT MT BROTHA........ :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

*TTT 4 da 8's... My car ain't shit compared to 8 cents, but damn they both look good*


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Sin Sixty said:


>


does anyone have pics of any hardtops this sierra gold color? thinking about doing it:yes:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

Sin Sixty said:


>


well MIKE let me be the first to say since your car isnt up to par , i will gladly take it off your hands , i will even pay for towing to get it off your property lol 

mike , your car is just as nice if not nicer than 8 cents , in a different way 
your car being og it is freaking beautiful 
8cents being the more customized route is as eqaully beautiful 
both are of great craftmanship , and quality seeing the 2 side by side would be a hard decision on which one to steal if given the chance


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Sin Sixty said:


> Bad ASS!


Thanks mike


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Sin Sixty said:


>


I'm with the grinch love both covers ! I would love to Have an OG rag like mikes anyday!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> CONGRAT'S SKINNY MAN, YOU'RE CAR IS BEYOND WORDS JOHNNY AND BELONGS ON THE COVER OF EVERY CLASSIC CAR MAGAZINE AND I READ YOU JOINDED PREMIER, CONGRATS ON THAT MT BROTHA........ :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Hahaha Pete!! Thanks bro ! You coming to Vegas????


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Thx for the kind words, but I know which one I would steal . B good to see everyone in Vegas.


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

Sin Sixty said:


>


BOTH ARE KINGZ OF THE STREETZ IN MY EYES !!!!! GONGRATZ AND WOW !!!!!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Congratulations Johnny. The car is amazing and well deserved. Also one of the best interviews I ever read. That shit is real.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

815moto said:


> [HR][/HR]Alright I decided to go back to the shop to get some pics of the levelair. Another reason Ive been procrastonating is because it was all wrapped up and boxed away. Here the skinny, I was building my car with tripower and A/c. The levelair pump pully with a/c is different and there is a 3rd pulley. I didnt get pics of the pulley and frame. but here are pics...


WOW, now we're talkin' :thumbsup: PM'd again


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Congrats Mr 8cents! Well done :thumbsup:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

NEW MEXICO cc...........


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks good


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

585960 said:


> NEW MEXICO cc...........


 Super nice color.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Sin Sixty said:


> Thx for the kind words, but I know which one I would steal . B good to see everyone in Vegas.


Let's do this!!!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

low4ever said:


> Congratulations Johnny. The car is amazing and well deserved. Also one of the best interviews I ever read. That shit is real.


Thanks bro!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

rememberFROGG said:


> Congrats Mr 8cents! Well done :thumbsup:


Thank u bro! I'm ready to see your new rag!


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Sin Sixty said:


>


Congrats to the both of you! Well deserved!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

menace59 said:


> Congrats to the both of you! Well deserved!



Thank you menace


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

TTT


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Sin Sixty said:


> Thx for the kind words, but I know which one I would steal . B good to see everyone in Vegas.


 Lol I know which one I'd steal too! Vegas is only 6hrs away. Haha 

CONGRATS mike on the Impala mag cover, bad ass


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

locorider said:


> Lol I know which one I'd steal too! Vegas is only 6hrs away. Haha
> 
> CONGRATS mike on the Impala mag cover, bad ass


well you know SAM , both will be in vegas on the 9th


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

another 58 i picked up last weekend \


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

its a little on the rough side , but it has the front seat and seat trim


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

the GRINCH said:


> another 58 i picked up last weekend \


More pics!:thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

the GRINCH said:


> another 58 i picked up last weekend \


 You parting it? I need some things.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

fullsize67 said:


> You parting it? I need some things.


yea whats left , but i have more also thats getting parted out as well


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

I need some emblems and trim. anybody got any extra laying around? need a complete outside door and full quarter pieces for both sides. also the quarter emblems and the rear trunk script. doesnt have to be perfect cause im sending it to get repolished. i bought a bunch of repop shit and it sucks so bad i cant bring myself to putting it on my car.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

fullsize67 said:


> You parting it? I need some things.


 I know where you can get some floor mats and exhaust ports LOL


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

fullsize67 said:


> I need some emblems and trim. anybody got any extra laying around? need a complete outside door and full quarter pieces for both sides. also the quarter emblems and the rear trunk script. doesnt have to be perfect cause im sending it to get repolished. i bought a bunch of repop shit and it sucks so bad i cant bring myself to putting it on my car.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

the GRINCH said:


> another 58 i picked up last weekend \


I had to look twice it looks like one I have lol


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

rag61 said:


> I had to look twice it looks like one I have lol


yea thats why i asked you about that one the other day , only diff between the 2 is , wheels and tires and the pitch fork on the qtr


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

dukecityrider said:


>


CUANTO


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

dukecityrider said:


>


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

the GRINCH said:


> another 58 i picked up last weekend \


sent you a pm:dunno:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

fullsize67 said:


> I need some emblems and trim. anybody got any extra laying around? need a complete outside door and full quarter pieces for both sides. also the quarter emblems and the rear trunk script. doesnt have to be perfect cause im sending it to get repolished. i bought a bunch of repop shit and it sucks so bad i cant bring myself to putting it on my car.


i didn`t even know they re-poped the 58 trim!
(i`m glad i got my stash of og trim)


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD MR.8 CENTS


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> LOOKIN GOOD MR.8 CENTS


 Thanks Mr Whit!!! How u been?


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Sup 58 peeps??


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

rag61 said:


> Sup 58 peeps??


 Wassup man, u ready for Vegas?


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


>


 Looks good


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

rag61 said:


> Thanks Mr Whit!!! How u been?


 I'm good my man, can't wait to get to Vegas


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks like blue print 2 rag 58 is going to be in Vegas


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

locorider said:


> Wassup man, u ready for Vegas?


 I am now! Been pulling overtime!!! I'm ready to roll!! Are u coming?


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

LONNDOGG said:


> Looks like blue print 2 rag 58 is going to be in Vegas


pics of said car ,


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

the GRINCH said:


> pics of said car ,


hear it is undercover no pics until SS


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Seen suspension pic all I can say is Damn


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Have to agree one badd!!! Eight!!!!!


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rag61 said:


> Sup 58 peeps??


LOOKING FOR A MORE DOOR TO GET MY FLOORS,,ANYBODY GOT A PARTS CAR?


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Lookin good :thumbsup:. Wut color is that?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

my homie has an OG 58 kit for sale


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Benny G said:


> Lookin good :thumbsup:. Wut color is that?


Thanks man. Its Cashmere Blue even though the camera makes it look otherwise......


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> my homie has an OG 58 kit for sale
> View attachment 368543


 What's the price on the 58 kit?


----------



## ACE RAG SS (Feb 13, 2008)

Price on cont kit?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

3500.00


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Another Friday has come, time to play with the 8's..TTTuffin:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Mr Impala said:


> my homie has an OG 58 kit for sale
> View attachment 368543


$3500 NOT BAD FOR A RUST FREE OG KIT


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

58 kit not mine
http://orlando.craigslist.org/pts/2616514347.html


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

1942aerosedan said:


> 58 kit not mine
> http://orlando.craigslist.org/pts/2616514347.html


good deal !!
i should pick it up and then find the 58 rag to put it on!!
:biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i posted alot of 58 parts on ebay today click the link in my signature


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> i posted alot of 58 parts on ebay today click the link in my signature
> View attachment 370581
> View attachment 370582
> View attachment 370583
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Mr Impala said:


> i posted alot of 58 parts on ebay today click the link in my signature
> View attachment 370581
> View attachment 370582
> View attachment 370583
> ...


 How much for hood hinges


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

just picked up something today , and yes they had another car stacked on top of a 58 belair 4 door ( WITH LEVELAIR ) LOL
























and it was kinda burried from the flood a few months ago
















and another LA frame i picked up from same guy


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

the GRINCH said:


> just picked up something today , and yes they had another car stacked on top of a 58 belair 4 door ( WITH LEVELAIR ) LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's bad ass... nice score


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Very nice David I know where one is down here for more parts!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

If need one!


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

rag61 said:


> Very nice David I know where one is down here for more parts!!


actually you know where this one came from , you have bought some 59s from him


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

just trying to get on the 58 crew level , stacking up some accessories for when i build my 8 rag


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Nice score of level air parts


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

the GRINCH said:


> just trying to get on the 58 crew level , stacking up some accessories for when i build my 8 rag


Hurry Up cause I got ShotGun...


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

hope all the fifty hater crew has a safe trip to the SS , see all thats going there on sat. and sunday


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

NM46ER said:


> CLEAN ASS 58 :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> NM46ER said:
> 
> 
> > CLEAN ASS 58 :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

the GRINCH said:


> just picked up something today , and yes they had another car stacked on top of a 58 belair 4 door ( WITH LEVELAIR ) LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good shit!


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> > was this car at SS last year? super clean... does it see any street time? fuckin chrome looked perfect
> ...


----------



## thee monte carlo (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice ride


6ix5iveIMP said:


> NM46ER said:
> 
> 
> > CLEAN ASS 58 :thumbsup:


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)

westsidehydros said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> > was this car at SS last year? super clean... does it see any street time? fuckin chrome looked perfect
> ...


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

1942aerosedan said:


> 58 kit not mine
> http://orlando.craigslist.org/pts/2616514347.html


*1942aerosedan* is officially the fuckin' man for posting this find! Just as I was about to call the seller I noticed he relisted it for $1500!!! I dropped everything and kinda ran out to my truck to make the 1 1/2 hour trip. No repop here, original and mint condition! Without his help, some other joker would have bought it and more than likely flipped it. Again, he is the man and I owe him a favor for sure :h5:.


*Jimdog* is the man also for hooking me up with a wiper motor rebuild! I owe ya one too brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

rememberFROGG said:


> *1942aerosedan* is officially the fuckin' man for posting this find! Just as I was about to call the seller I noticed he relisted it for $1500!!! I dropped everything and kinda ran out to my truck to make the 1 1/2 hour trip. No repop here, original and mint condition! Without his help, some other joker would have bought it and more than likely flipped it. Again, he is the man and I owe him a favor for sure :h5:


i was gone be that joker man haha i emailed dude on 3rd, completely forgot about it. damn it man. where in orlando was he


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Cali Way said:


> i was gone be that joker man haha i emailed dude on 3rd, completely forgot about it. damn it man. where in orlando was he


Well shit, I'm glad I didn't call you to go look at it for me. :nono: He was in Pine Hills, Silver Star Rd area.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

ugh that hurts. glad u got it tho


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Good buy on the Connie kit


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rememberFROGG said:


> *1942aerosedan* is officially the fuckin' man for posting this find! Just as I was about to call the seller I noticed he relisted it for $1500!!! I dropped everything and kinda ran out to my truck to make the 1 1/2 hour trip. No repop here, original and mint condition! Without his help, some other joker would have bought it and more than likely flipped it. Again, he is the man and I owe him a favor for sure :h5:.
> 
> 
> *Jimdog* is the man also for hooking me up with a wiper motor rebuild! I owe ya one too brother! :thumbsup:


it was a team effort!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> it was a team effort!


58 people are always upper class :thumbsup:


----------



## 604EMPIRE (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Doesn't look like a bad deal
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/2622779903.html


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

1942aerosedan said:


> Doesn't look like a bad deal
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/2622779903.html


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE NZ (Jan 9, 2005)

Dont know if this will work have never put pictures up on here before. But heres pictures of my Right Hand Drive 9 seater Brookwood project.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/memb...re374074-my-58-wagon-factory-rhd-9-seater.JPG
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/memb...re374075-my-58-wagon-factory-rhd-9-seater.JPG


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE NZ (Jan 9, 2005)

Ok that didnt work. Someone can post them for me if they like. Car can be for sale if I get offered a decent offer or swaps aswell as I have 2 projects infront of this car and wouldnt mind another car I can just roll. It isnt siting outside either its been in a warehouse since these photos were taken and before it got delivered to mine it was in a barn along with 30 other cars since approx early 1980s. Ive been researching alot aswell and its the only rhd 9 seater ive found to exist so far, have found 2 6 seaters which one is in Australia and the other is in SA still.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Where u at?


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE NZ (Jan 9, 2005)

locorider said:


> Where u at?


Im located in Auckland, New Zealand. But the ports only 20 mins from my house so its not that big a deal to get car shipped to Cali


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

mitziholic said:


> Im located in Auckland, New Zealand. But the ports only 20 mins from my house so its not that big a deal to get car shipped to Cali


6 cylinder, correct? Now is it for sale or are you "testing waters". Either way, rare find!


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

1958 Impala Canadian Frame rolling $500 / Complete Convertible or Hard top floor Front to Rear $1500 obo call Joe or text him @ 805-824-3087


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE NZ (Jan 9, 2005)

rememberFROGG said:


> 6 cylinder, correct? Now is it for sale or are you "testing waters". Either way, rare find!


I will look it up now and get back to you as I have all the paper work dating back to 1962 with owners, chassis numbers, engine numbers, etc. But I wouldnt no cause its a rolling body so will look into it now. 
I would sell it for the right price if I got the offer. I just dont want to see it going to waste because I have my 47 stylemaster that im doing a full body off on and am building the 54 I just got for my partner and we want to buy our 1st house next year.
So its going to sit for along time and would rather have somebody restore it who will have the time and money to get it done cause I wont for along time.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE NZ (Jan 9, 2005)

Have had a look threw paper work and yes the car is a 6 cylinder model. It was 1st registered in New Zealand in 1962 and was imported from South Africa and has been off the road since 1978.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jimdog said:


> 1958 Impala Canadian Frame rolling $500 / Complete Convertible or Hard top floor Front to Rear $1500 obo call Joe or text him @ 805-824-3087


i can use these!


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Call Joe


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

got the right hand spotlight bracket's for 58 impala inner 125.00 and outer 375.00


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Still looking for quarter trim pieces. Any of the long ones will do. And Im looking for emblems. Don't need to be nice.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

angel1954 said:


> got the right hand spotlight bracket's for 58 impala inner 125.00 and outer 375.00
> View attachment 376984


ARE THOSE CASTED IN BRASS?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT A NICE COMPLETE 58 IMPALA FRONT SEAT 4 SALE 
GONNA BRING IT OU TO POMONA SWAPMEET


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

sweet!!!!!!!!!!!









:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:[/quote]


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> ARE THOSE CASTED IN BRASS?


 yes made out of brass that way it can be chrome


----------



## thee monte carlo (Sep 5, 2009)

Does anyone know, besides the Foxcraft cruizers are there any other cruizer skirts out there and if so what are the differences? Thanks for the info.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Foxcraft is it for 58 impala. There are some that are made out of fiberglass and there is the "home made" ones. They fabricate the whole thing or use a 59 skirt and either fabricate the back section or cut out a lower quarter on a 58 4dr to get a close look. On the fiberglass obviously you can tell by the material and the others are noticeably different from the foxcrafts specially around the "torpedo" part.


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

My95Fleety said:


>


 The best custom 58 rag out, ...on the real


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

locorider said:


> The best custom 58 rag out, ...on the real


 Thanks bro!


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

locorider said:


> The best custom 58 rag out, ...on the real


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: killin all the other 58's out there :guns:


----------



## thee monte carlo (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Locorider


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

took a few in vegas


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

My95Fleety said:


>


:worship::worship: best 58 rag out


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

BigVics58 said:


> :worship::worship: best 58 rag out


 X58


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

For Sale 1958 Impala Cont Kit Complete call 805-824-3087


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

58 impala parts for sale pm me for prices trying to clean out the garage


----------



## thee monte carlo (Sep 5, 2009)

Baddest 58 rag out there right now. Great job 8 cents.
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

thee monte carlo said:


> Baddest 58 rag out there right now. Great job 8 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

i still have an IMPALA front seat COMPLETE WITH ALL THE TRIM, NICE DRY, NOT FROM A FIELD CAR 4 sale


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Anyone here win this?????

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140622157874


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Dat Dirty Rat said:


> Anyone here win this?????http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140622157874


 That sucks only couple hrs from me!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

My95Fleety said:


>


:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

the GRINCH said:


> took a few in vegas


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

If your looking for another 58 here is one not far either.

http://olskoolrodz.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54740


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

My95Fleety said:


> VERY CLEAN 58 RAG


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

rag61 said:


> That sucks only couple hrs from me!


would have been nice to see an hardtop verison of 5 cents.......:naughty: would be like an his and hers....


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> would have been nice to see an hardtop verison of 5 cents.......:naughty: would be like an his and hers....


 Funny I was talking to salters in Vegas about doin my hardtop like that


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

1958 IMPALA 348 BARN YARD FIND


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> 1958 IMPALA 348 BARN YARD FIND


is this anthony's??


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

EXCANDALOW said:


> is this anthony's??


YEA ITS BRUNOS HE DID GOOD


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice hardtop!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*fellas need little info on these skirts... if any one can help.....!! dude want 2800 i checked the back and there is no weld marks like they turned a 59 into a 58.. just trying to see if they are worth it !! 
*_


*oh moulding doesnt look like its the right one!!
or is it!!!
is the back edge suppose to have a lip bend ??*


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

Was wondering if all 58 frames are boxed in like canadian frames cuz mine also has 1 piece california bumpers,looking for any info i can get, thanks


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

U got a 58?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

LONNDOGG said:


> Funny I was talking to salters in Vegas about doin my hardtop like that


:x:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

58 Del-pala said:


> If your looking for another 58 here is one not far either.
> 
> http://olskoolrodz.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54740


where are the ones with no ROOF


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*fellas need little info on these skirts... if any one can help.....!! dude want 2800 i checked the back and there is no weld marks like they turned a 59 into a 58.. just trying to see if they are worth it !!
> *_
> 
> 
> ...


need more pics.


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

topdown59 said:


> Was wondering if all 58 frames are boxed in like canadian frames cuz mine also has 1 piece california bumpers,looking for any info i can get, thanks


ANYBODY:dunno:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

topdown59 said:


> Was wondering if all 58 frames are boxed in like canadian frames cuz mine also has 1 piece california bumpers,looking for any info i can get, thanks


the few 58 frames i have seen were boxes in!!
but :dunno:
im still in a 61!!
:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

locorider said:


> need more pics.


es la unica que tome pero i think these were cut in rear cuz there is no lip!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> es la unica que tome pero i think these were cut in rear cuz there is no lip!!


orale, pm sent


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

locorider said:


> orale, pm sent


pm back


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*fellas need little info on these skirts... if any one can help.....!! dude want 2800 i checked the back and there is no weld marks like they turned a 59 into a 58.. just trying to see if they are worth it !!
> *_
> 
> 
> ...


 the skirts are made by profiction and the moulding is the right one


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

what is the proper size for those 58 skirts? W x L?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

angel1954 said:


> the skirts are made by profiction and the moulding is the right one


???so repop??


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> ???so repop??


OG for 58 impala had three kind of cruiser's and yes they came out with 14x60 and 12x60 and they are OG cruiser's


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

topdown59 said:


> Was wondering if all 58 frames are boxed in like canadian frames cuz mine also has 1 piece california bumpers,looking for any info i can get, thanks


Not all of them were


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

angel1954 said:


> OG for 58 impala had three kind of cruiser's and yes they came out with 14x60 and 12x60 and they are OG cruiser's


angel si valen los 2800?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*fellas need little info on these skirts... if any one can help.....!! dude want 2800 i checked the back and there is no weld marks like they turned a 59 into a 58.. just trying to see if they are worth it !!
> *_
> 
> 
> ...


just had dude measured them and they are 58x12.....que pedo??


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Ahhhhhh , At least they measure 58


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

BIGTITO64 said:


> Ahhhhhh , At least they measure 58


2" too short no'?


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> 2" too short no'?


 58 are shorter then 60' i think i need to look at my skirts


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

BigVics58 said:


> Not all of them were


THANKS, GOOD LOOKING OUT:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

angel1954 said:


> 58 are shorter then 60' i think i need to look at my skirts


check and let me know porfa!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

topdown59 said:


> THANKS, GOOD LOOKING OUT:thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I THINK THE 58 SKIRT IS 2 INCHES SHORTER, DUE TO THE FACT OF THE REAR BUMPER WRAPING AROUND
58" X 12" SHOULD BE CORRECT FOR 58 FOXCRAFT


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm adding a date code correct posi traction rear end to my 58 impala convertible , Does any one know what the correct factory paint color for it ?


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

.. I thought the '58 Crew might want to see this..:biggrin:










.. Straight from the SEMA show roll-in.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

.. Sorry for the bad pics(stupid iphone camera ) .


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

FoolishinVegas said:


> .. Sorry for the bad pics(stupid iphone camera ) .


It actually looks good :shocked:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

I have a question for you 58 conesuers.....I know it might be hard to tell, but is there anyway that you can tell that this 348 is correct for 58 I know that theair cleaner cover looks like newer style, but is there any other signs that it could be incorrect for the year....thats the only pic I have right now


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

5DEUCE said:


> I have a question for you 58 conesuers.....I know it might be hard to tell, but is there anyway that you can tell that this 348 is correct for 58 I know that theair cleaner cover looks like newer style, but is there any other signs that it could be incorrect for the year....thats the only pic I have right now
> View attachment 385926


Look legit. At least the front carb is correct, and so is the Air cleaner.


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

mrocha1964 said:


> I'm adding a date code correct posi traction rear end to my 58 impala convertible , Does any one know what the correct factory paint color for it ?



I believe the axle housing was black and the center section was red oxide primer. I am not 100% sure of that but thats how I have seen some of them done.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

FoolishinVegas said:


> .. I thought the '58 Crew might want to see this..:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

I woulnt fuck w any unless Foxcraft, them ones in the pic look Gueird...


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

QUESTION ............DO 13'S POP RIGHT ON A 58 OR DO U HAVE TO SHORTEN THE REAR END ??????????? ALSO IF U HAVE ANY OG 58 CRUISER SKIRTS FOR SALE SHOOT ME A PM !!!!!!!!! THANKS FELLAS IM ABOUT TO JOIN THE CLUB FINALLY !!!!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

585960 said:


> QUESTION ............DO _*13'S POP RIGHT ON A 58 *_OR DO U HAVE TO SHORTEN THE REAR END ??????????? ALSO IF U HAVE ANY OG 58 CRUISER SKIRTS FOR SALE SHOOT ME A PM !!!!!!!!! THANKS FELLAS IM ABOUT TO JOIN THE CLUB FINALLY !!!!!!!


nope!!
baller!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

5DEUCE said:


> I have a question for you 58 conesuers.....I know it might be hard to tell, but is there anyway that you can tell that this 348 is correct for 58 I know that theair cleaner cover looks like newer style, but is there any other signs that it could be incorrect for the year....thats the only pic I have right now
> View attachment 385926


run the numbers


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

mrocha1964 said:


> I'm adding a date code correct posi traction rear end to my 58 impala convertible , Does any one know what the correct factory paint color for it ?


Not sure about the paint, but I do know that the posi originally had a 1/4 inch longer axle shaft on each side. Not sure if it matters really if you use the standard diff. or not???

R/H Open: 30-1/16"
R/H Posi: 30-5/16"

L/H Open: 28-9/16"
L/H Posi: 28-13/16"

Your gear ratio will also tell what correct trans. originally came with it. 

Such as...

ratio 3.55 code AA or BA is for a 3-speed
ratio 3.36 code AB or BB is for a turboglide or powerglide
ratio 4.11 code AC or BC is for a 3-speed overdrive

etc, etc....:thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

BigVics58 said:


> It actually looks good :shocked:


Real good :wow:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> I THINK THE 58 SKIRT IS 2 INCHES SHORTER, DUE TO THE FACT OF THE REAR BUMPER WRAPING AROUND
> 58" X 12" SHOULD BE CORRECT FOR 58 FOXCRAFT


That's what mine measured out at what's a set with trim worth ?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> That's what mine measured out at what's a set with trim worth ?


OG foxcrafts w the hockey sticks, scuff pads and OG exhaust ports $3000-3500. With just the hockey stick trim $2500 or so.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

locorider said:


> OG foxcrafts w the hockey sticks, scuff pads and OG exhaust ports $3000-3500. With just the hockey stick trim $2500 or so.


That's kinda what I was thinking too more if the ports where nos in box maybe????


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

For the 58 folks:
*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958...4461631?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item35b67620bf

**CHOPPED TOP***


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Cali Way said:


> For the 58 folks:
> *
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958...4461631?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item35b67620bf
> 
> **CHOPPED TOP***


I WOULD HAVE TO PUT A ROOF BACK ON THIS BAD BOY!!
IT IS WHAT IT IS!!!


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

BIGTONY said:


> That's kinda what I was thinking too more if the ports where nos in box maybe????


Hey easy with the nos ports? Lol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

fullsize67 said:


> Hey easy with the nos ports? Lol


Yours are safe with your mats  LOL


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

BIGTONY said:


> That's kinda what I was thinking too more if the ports where nos in box maybe????


:yessad: EXPENSIVE


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> Yours are safe with your mats  LOL


Tony, I'm finning for some NOS parts, wachu got?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

585960 said:


> :yessad: EXPENSIVE


Lol thats nothing. Just wait till you really get into them... NOS autronic eye (not the fake oldenbergs going around), og power seats, a correct tripower, AC, OG rag power windows, shit the list goes on and on...


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

585960 said:


> QUESTION ............DO 13'S POP RIGHT ON A 58 OR DO U HAVE TO SHORTEN THE REAR END ??????????? ALSO IF U HAVE ANY OG 58 CRUISER SKIRTS FOR SALE SHOOT ME A PM !!!!!!!!! THANKS FELLAS IM ABOUT TO JOIN THE CLUB FINALLY !!!!!!!


You need to run 5 1/2" in the back with out cutting anything


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


6ix5iveIMP said:


> My95Fleety said:
> 
> 
> > VERY CLEAN 58 RAG


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

58 hearse on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...7158289?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item35b69f4691


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> 58 hearse on ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...7158289?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item35b69f4691


Yea thats cool. Supposedly it was a 2dr HT impala converted over way back then


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

locorider said:


> Yea thats cool. Supposedly it was a 2dr HT impala converted over way back then


not disputing their word but did anyone notice it has an 80/20 wagon seat in the rear , looks like it was a decent conversion job , also did anyone catch the rear quarter window is a door vent window assembly and looks like the windshield trim in front of it lol


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...inental-kit-3500-obo-located-los-angeles.html

58 OG kit for sale


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

the GRINCH said:


> not disputing their word but did anyone notice it has an 80/20 wagon seat in the rear , looks like it was a decent conversion job , also did anyone catch the rear quarter window is a door vent window assembly and looks like the windshield trim in front of it lol


I saw a pic a long time ago and saved it of a similar 2dr wagon, then I saw that back window vent window and I thought it was just photoshoped so I deleted it.... I wonder if it was the same wagon? or a conversion done in the same way?
I does have the Impala trim, doors, and interior.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

HERES MY $ 500.00 PROJECT .............GOT STARTED WORKING ON THE Q PANELS AND FLOORS...........


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> HERES MY $ 500.00 PROJECT .............GOT STARTED WORKING ON THE Q PANELS AND FLOORS...........


Great find homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

lowri64 said:


> Great find homie!!!:thumbsup:


thanks homie..........


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

the GRINCH said:


> not disputing their word but did anyone notice it has an 80/20 wagon seat in the rear , looks like it was a decent conversion job , also did anyone catch the rear quarter window is a door vent window assembly and looks like the windshield trim in front of it lol



did anyone notice the cars in fuckin uraguy ?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

westsidehydros said:


> did anyone notice the cars in fuckin uraguy ?


Ya its a land yacht will make the sea voyage no problem LOL


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Started building my car at home, put the front end together, bumpers, grill, headlights, side moldings, windshield, coming along little by little. I will finish the rest of the moldings next week and start on the dash.


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

wowwww!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

menace59 said:


> Started building my car at home, put the front end together, bumpers, grill, headlights, side moldings, windshield, coming along little by little. I will finish the rest of the moldings next week and start on the dash.


is that tropical torquoise??


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> HERES MY $ 500.00 PROJECT .............GOT STARTED WORKING ON THE Q PANELS AND FLOORS...........


Cant go wrong with that!


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> is that tropical torquoise??


Looks like it, but its a different color, more of a green color from a 56 Bel Air. Victorian green.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

menace59 said:


> Started building my car at home, put the front end together, bumpers, grill, headlights, side moldings, windshield, coming along little by little. I will finish the rest of the moldings next week and start on the dash.


.

DAAAAAAMMMMNNN, thasts whats Up Louis!!!


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

locorider said:


> .
> 
> DAAAAAAMMMMNNN, thasts whats Up Louis!!!


ALA BRAVA! Homie! getting closer to cruise this bitch!!!


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Trunk painted


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

menace59 said:


> Trunk painted


Oh yea this shit is Bangin bro!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

menace59 said:


> Started building my car at home, put the front end together, bumpers, grill, headlights, side moldings, windshield, coming along little by little. I will finish the rest of the moldings next week and start on the dash.


Damn nice! Keep us up to date :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

menace59 said:


> Trunk painted


God Damm !! I love that look !


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

menace59 said:


> Started building my car at home, put the front end together, bumpers, grill, headlights, side moldings, windshield, coming along little by little. I will finish the rest of the moldings next week and start on the dash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

Looks awesome MENACE59. . . . Wish mine was at that stage . . I'm still collecting goodies


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Menace looking good bro!! I love to see a rag at this stage!
Are u going green interior?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

the GRINCH said:


> Looks awesome MENACE59. . . . Wish mine was at that stage . . I'm still collecting goodies


X58


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Green interior, green top and some chrome daytons!:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

the GRINCH said:


> Looks awesome MENACE59. . . . *Wish mine was at that stage* . . *I'm still collecting goodies*


X5800000000000


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Sup fellow 58 owners crazy question but would any of you possibly have one cruiser skirt for sale?


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Any one need a 100% rust free door of a 1958 impala 2 door hardtop ?






Make your best offer or trades for 59 parts or options


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Any one need a 100% rust free door of a 1958 impala 2 door hardtop ? <IMG id=vbattach_390819 class=previewthumb alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=390819&stc=1" attachmentid="390819"> Make your best offer or trades for 59 parts or options


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

menace59 said:


> Started building my car at home, put the front end together, bumpers, grill, headlights, side moldings, windshield, coming along little by little. I will finish the rest of the moldings next week and start on the dash.


Dam thats looking real nice. I see you have the seats already to go. Keep it up bro.


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Benny G said:


> Dam thats looking real nice. I see you have the seats already to go. Keep it up bro.


Thanks, interior is already to put in. This weekend I will work on the antennas, window frames, and the convertible top frame.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Mr Impala said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...inental-kit-3500-obo-located-los-angeles.html
> 
> 58 OG kit for sale


people are sleeping on this one, just ebay it when you get back to town


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

menace59 said:


> Trunk painted


Haven't been on here in a minute... looking good! real good.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

menace59 said:


> Trunk painted



My man, that came out nice as hell......Nice job!


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

I NEED SOME CRUISER SKIRTS, ANY HELP??? REAL ONES LOL


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

Mr Impala said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...inental-kit-3500-obo-located-los-angeles.html
> 
> 58 OG kit for sale


mmmmmmmmmn n nn:yes:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


>


Looking real good


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

menace59 said:


> Started building my car at home, put the front end together, bumpers, grill, headlights, side moldings, windshield, coming along little by little. I will finish the rest of the moldings next week and start on the dash.


Beautiful! :worship:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

rememberFROGG said:


> Looking real good


Thanks.....Hopefully have it rolling by Christmas. uffin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


>


Nice


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


>


NICE! LOOKS LIKE YOU CAN SKIP THE BUFFING WHEEL, AND RUN IT AS-IS


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> NICE! LOOKS LIKE YOU CAN SKIP THE BUFFING WHEEL, AND RUN IT AS-IS


Exactly what the painter said when he finished yesterday.


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

58 visor for sale


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

One of the best out right know


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DKM ATX said:


> One of the best out right know


:yes:  :yes:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

ok, who's gunna buy it??? Looks like he used a 58 vert frame with a nomad gas tank and spare tire well. I wonder what it was orignally? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/?cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&item=180755125380&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

My 58 keyrack


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rememberFROGG said:


> ok, who's gunna buy it??? Looks like he used a 58 vert frame with a nomad gas tank and spare tire well. I wonder what it was orignally?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/?cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&item=180755125380&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT


looks like a canadian frame


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> My 58 keyrack


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Love the color combo!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/?cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&item=180755125380&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rag61 said:


> Love the color combo!!!


DIDN`T YOU BUY A 59 SIMULAR COLORS YEARS AGO? THAT OG RAG?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

mrocha1964 said:


> Any one need a 100% rust free door of a 1958 impala 2 door hardtop ?
> View attachment 390819
> Make your best offer or trades for 59 parts or options


I NEED A GOOD RT SIDE FENDER...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


damn, wtf? a movie?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

locorider said:


> damn, wtf? a movie?


yup


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

MY NEW 58 IMPALA 
































TO THE TOP FOR THE BEST 600 PAGES


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.GM84 said:


> MY NEW 58 IMPALA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT ABOUT THE 2 39 SEDAN DELIVERIES? ARE THOSE 4 SALE?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice 58's


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Got an OG 58 spotlight for sale if anyone is interested:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-re-chr...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item1e6878a885


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

nos 200$$$


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 393819
> nos 200$$$


right here! will send you a pm


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

one here in australia


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

one here in australia


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Right hand drive


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

leg46y said:


> Right hand drive


Wonder how much that would go for ...... I guess the vin plate stays on the left???


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

rememberFROGG said:


> Wonder how much that would go for ...... I guess the vin plate stays on the left???


Down here its for sale for 50k 58s are very rare down here. unsure if there sought after though.
i dont see a reason to switch the vin over ????????/


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

600 PAGES STRONG!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rememberFROGG said:


> Wonder how much that would go for ...... I guess the vin plate stays on the left???


GOOD EYE


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


What were they thinking!! :shocked:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

leg46y said:


> Right hand drive


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

bengiXxer1000 said:


> What were they thinking!! :shocked:


What movie is this? I wanna watch it now, lol


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

rememberFROGG said:


> What movie is this? I wanna watch it now, lol



*The Thrill of it All (1963)*
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0057581/


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

rag61 said:


> Love the color combo!!!


I GOT A HARDTOP THAT COLOR COMBO WITH A O G 348 IN CLASSIFIEDS FOR SALE


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

any one got a traffic viewer for sale maybe nos with a box????


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

anyone got a Trunk Lid for a HT for sale? located in SoCal


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

WHAT UP, WHAT UP 58ERS? BEEN AWAY FOR A MINUTE, ANYTHING NEW?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MR.GM84 said:


> MY NEW 58 IMPALA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElQueso58 (Jan 13, 2009)

I've got a rear deck lid for a two door hard top. Located in San Diego


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

ElQueso58 said:


> I've got a rear deck lid for a two door hard top. Located in San Diego


Sent you a pm.


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

not a real car but its a 58


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1021


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

THE PETE-STA said:


> WHAT UP, WHAT UP 58ERS? BEEN AWAY FOR A MINUTE, ANYTHING NEW?


Welcome back


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

Compton show.


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

looking for a complete set of stock wheels for a 58 rims,tires hubcaps,and spinners.or individually.let me know asap.thanks.rudy 323-775-3567.please call as im not on here to often.thanks.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

bengiXxer1000 said:


> *The Thrill of it All (1963)*
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0057581/


that picture is hard to look at bro


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> View attachment 396447
> View attachment 396448


LOOKS LIKE MINE LOL......


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 396924


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 396929


pinche buffete de 58s


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 396924
> [/QUOTE
> Do you have a better side view that shows the whole car ?


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

EXCANDALOW said:


> pinche buffete de 58s


x58... Well said :wow:


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 397022


Pics are making this thread live up to its name!!!!


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 397022


SOUTHSIDE RIGHT THERE.......:yes:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php?t=317656&referrerid=61068 (Clickable Link) :rimshot:


----------



## thee monte carlo (Sep 5, 2009)

Does anyone know where exactly the dual antennas go on a 58??


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Hope these help there isn't any real measurements.

​







Attached Thumbnails


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

thee monte carlo said:


> Does anyone know where exactly the dual antennas go on a 58??


 i made the measurement plate for some one but now he dont need it send me 5.00 for shipping and ill send it out


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

bengiXxer1000 said:


> Nice, did you guys cut this template out for a HT or convertible?


 i got it for a heardtop i open a set of NOS antennas but look in your 58 install accessory book


----------



## thee monte carlo (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Homie


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:420::420:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> :420::420:


Wow!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> :420::420:


Wow!!!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Speaking of location...does anybody know the exact spot for the "under the hood light"? Or any pics so I have a general idea?


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 396924


 ANY MORE PICS OF THE ONE ON THE LEFT


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Guys I have a 2 Set of "SEAT BELTS 1 SET OF 1958 / 1 SET OF 1959 COMPLETE WITH HARD WARE $500 A SET hit me up and I will email or send pictures call me 805-409-5330 
I also have 300 feet of Original Seat belt webbing for sale


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

jimdog said:


> Guys I have a 2 Set of "SEAT BELTS 1 SET OF 1958 / 1 SET OF 1959 COMPLETE WITH HARD WARE $500 A SET hit me up and I will email or send pictures call me 805-409-5330
> I also have 300 feet of Original Seat belt webbing for sale


What color is the '59 set?


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

Mr. Brougham said:


> ANY MORE PICS OF THE ONE ON THE LEFT


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Frosty said:


> What color is the '59 set?


there Blue


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

rememberFROGG said:


> Speaking of location...does anybody know the exact spot for the "under the hood light"? Or any pics so I have a general idea?


Nobody???


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

BADD ASS!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 399931
> View attachment 399932


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

nos 200$ obo


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

saw this at the interior shop!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


>


That's clean


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Mr Impala said:


> saw this at the interior shop!
> View attachment 400406


 Good spy pic


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

:wow:


59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 400534


:wow:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Mr Impala said:


> saw this at the interior shop!
> View attachment 400406


Sick!!!!!


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

HERE ARE A PICTURE OF THE 58 SEAT BELTS


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

Mr Impala said:


> saw this at the interior shop!
> View attachment 400406


hey stay out of east la.lol i will post pics tomorrow when its done.canvas blue top canvas boot.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

lol i waited a day to post the pic figured it would be out of the shop by then and didnt post where or what shop cuz things tend to end up missing from interior shops way to often!


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

Mr Impala said:


> lol i waited a day to post the pic figured it would be out of the shop by then and didnt post where or what shop cuz things tend to end up missing from interior shops way to often!


yea tell me about it.the guy at the shop said people kept comming by and asking alot of questions.but i no longer leave my cars anywere overnight.three days to do the top and boot and every single night my 58 slept in my garage behind my gates.i would rather take it back to the shop every morning,thank to go through what i went through before with my other vert.onother thing the way you din't show the shop or address was great.good looking out.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

yeah i had a few pics of the shop i pass by there a few times a week they always got something cool there. BUT I know how it is I dont like l eaving my car anywhere either once its painted it only goes to a couple places i dro poff seats and panels to get done then once they r ready drop off to install and pick back up. Your 58 looked sick liked the license plates!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Do u know how much they charge for interior and top?


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 400534


Level Air!!   I like those door edge guards on the Cashmere Eight...


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

i have a 58 hardtop candian frame already sandblasted ready to go for 700.00 in orange ca hit me up if anyone needs it 
714-371-5654 mike


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

done


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

takes alotof balls to cut a 58 or 59 lol props to you!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

rudster said:


> View attachment 401464


Look good!


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

its on bags.completly bolt on.all original parts tightly wrapped up and waiting to one day be reinstalled.i would never cut it,i dont have that much balls.lol.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

rudster said:


> done
> View attachment 401463


WOW!!! BEAUTIFUL RUDY.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

rudster said:


> its on bags.completly bolt on.all original parts tightly wrapped up and waiting to one day be reinstalled.i would never cut it,i dont have that much balls.lol.


On bags , does it drive great ? Pics of your trunk bro , also how much it cost u for interior and top


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

BIGTITO64 said:


> On bags , does it drive great ? Pics of your trunk bro , also how much it cost u for interior and top


believe it or not it actually rides pretty close to stock.as for the int is all original its never been redone it has all the plastic on it.the top was $1350.00 and the boot $480.00.jose does very nice work and has been around over 35 years doing this.i will get pics of the trunk soon.here is the int.


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

THE PETE-STA said:


> WOW!!! BEAUTIFUL RUDY.... :thumbsup:


thanks pete..


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 401590
> View attachment 401589


MAKES ME LOOK BAD, HAHA.... GOTTA LOVE THAT CASHMERE BLUE.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

rudster said:


> View attachment 401464


good colour choice,


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

THE PETE-STA said:


> MAKES ME LOOK BAD, HAHA.... GOTTA LOVE THAT CASHMERE BLUE.


funny.shit bro they could be caca brown and they would still look bad ass,after all it's a 58 vert.top of the food chainyour car looks great.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

rudster said:


> funny.shit bro *they could be caca brown and they would still look* bad ass,after all it's a *58 vert.top of the food chain*your car looks great.



THIS IS VERY TRUE...:thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

rudster said:


> View attachment 401464


Sweet!!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

rag61 said:


>


this car is a work of art and props on the great artwok.hands down the baddest 58 rag outthere.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> i have a 58 hardtop candian frame already sandblasted ready to go for 700.00 in orange ca hit me up if anyone needs it
> 714-371-5654 mike



UP FOR GRABS


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


>



ride looks good pete :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 401590
> View attachment 401589



:thumbsup: looks good all layd out


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Lots of good pics posted up here!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

rememberFROGG said:


> Lots of good pics posted up here!!! :thumbsup:


Let see some of yours stop holding out!!!


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


>


Thats cool


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

rag61 said:


>


Can never get tired of looking at this car


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

rag61 said:


> Let see some of yours stop holding out!!!


How 'bout a "hurry up and restore me" pic from _m8ple syrup _


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

rag61 said:


> Let see some of yours stop holding out!!!


Glad you got him to post up some...



rememberFROGG said:


> How 'bout a "hurry up and restore me" pic from _m8ple syrup _


I got a complete AC unit for that right there, also a radiator if u looking for one...
Let see some more pics Jimmy!


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

rememberFROGG said:


> How 'bout a "hurry up and restore me" pic from _m8ple syrup _


Looking sweet jimmy it's an eight!!!!!!


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

*video*

This needed a redirect from the 59 forum


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Looking for trailmasters (both sides) and cruising skirts for a '58. 

Hit me up if you've got some for sale. 

Thanks.


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Looking for trailmasters (both sides) and cruising skirts for a '58.
> 
> Hit me up if you've got some for sale.
> 
> Thanks.


$$$$$$$$$$$big dollars...............


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Looking for trailmasters (both sides) and cruising skirts for a '58.
> 
> Hit me up if you've got some for sale.
> 
> Thanks.


HIT UP MR.TRAILMASTER HE HAS OVER A 100 TRAILMASTERS 626-465-2201


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Chevyhound said:


> This needed a redirect from the 59 forum


LOVE IT!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

585960 said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$big dollars...............


:yessad:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MR.GM84 said:


> HIT UP MR.TRAILMASTER HE HAS OVER A 100 TRAILMASTERS 626-465-2201


Will Do, Thanks :yes:

:h5:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

UP FOR SALE ROLLING 1958 FRAME CALIF BUMPERS FRONT AND REAR WITH BUMPER BRACKETS / HOOD / CALL ME I CAN TEXT PICTURES ALSO OR I WILL POST SOME UP LATER 805-409-5330


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

[h=2]







1956 thru 1965 interiors Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad.[/h]_







Ciadella interiors new for sale_ 
Hi everyone,

This is Walt, I'm now an interior sales agent for Ciadella interiors, if you need help with an interior let me know and I will do my best to help you. I can send you samples in the mail of original and custom colors for your vehicles from 1956 thru 1965 Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad.

Thanks Walt.​


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 404335


got anymore of this , under hood , interior 
there isnt many LA cars in this topic post more please


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> View attachment 404669
> 
> View attachment 404671
> 
> ...


that pink one and light blue one are not 58s. but still good pics though.


----------



## rosycorona58 (Feb 27, 2011)

it gets alot of street time


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

if anyone needs pre reg hit me up 5209073656 or at [email protected]


----------



## rosycorona58 (Feb 27, 2011)

* Yes It's driveable, I take it for a cruise every Sunday, listening to Sunday Oldies in El Paso, TX. 
*


----------



## rosycorona58 (Feb 27, 2011)

CORONA 58, Garage Built 8yrs. in the making.


----------



## rosycorona58 (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## S.S. Rider (Nov 12, 2011)

*Nice* :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

rosycorona58 said:


> View attachment 404896
> CORONA 58, Garage Built 8yrs. in the making.


One of my favorites...garage built too Gives me some motivation now! Any cruisin' pics?


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

CORONA 58, Garage Built 8yrs. in the making. 

Nice color combo, beautiful 58!


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

I have another 58 spotlight if anyone is interested:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-1958-Chevy-Impala-Spotlight-Complete-NO-RESERVE-/130613823500?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D4769894824804928007


----------



## rosycorona58 (Feb 27, 2011)

i need to down load pic. but ill post them as soon as i can


----------



## rosycorona58 (Feb 27, 2011)

MR. IMP. THANKS


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

rosycorona58 said:


> View attachment 404897


that's a nice ride


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

rosycorona58 said:


> View attachment 404897


Seen this 58 in person and was blown away !! Detail and clean!!!!


----------



## rosycorona58 (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## rosycorona58 (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Anyone got pics or info on how the front and rear window trim gets mounted? I got clips for the rear but all the holes got filled. It sucks trying to put together a car that you didn't take apart.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

HERES SOME MORE PICS OF DONALDS 58 RAG FROM ANDY


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 404800


THAT CORAL HAS TO BE MY FAVORATE COLOR ON A 58


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> THAT CORAL HAS TO BE MY FAVORATE COLOR ON A 58


Yup!!!!


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

GETTING THE O.G.BOOTY KIT AND TRAILMASTERS PUT ON MONDAY ALSO 30" COLOR BAR ,COMPASS, AND ALL NEW INTERIOR WITH CLOTH INSERTS AND BLUE CANVAS TOP THIS WEEK !!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

585960 said:


> View attachment 405789
> 
> GETTING THE O.G.BOOTY KIT AND TRAILMASTERS PUT ON MONDAY ALSO 30" COLOR BAR ,COMPASS, AND ALL NEW INTERIOR WITH CLOTH INSERTS AND BLUE CANVAS TOP THIS WEEK !!!


SHE LOOKS GOOD AS-IS!


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

585960 said:


> View attachment 405789
> 
> GETTING THE O.G.BOOTY KIT AND TRAILMASTERS PUT ON MONDAY ALSO 30" COLOR BAR ,COMPASS, AND ALL NEW INTERIOR WITH CLOTH INSERTS AND BLUE CANVAS TOP THIS WEEK !!!


Cloth inserts?


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

Chevyhound said:


> Cloth inserts?


Convertibles came all vinyl interior but cloth looks so much better!!!


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

fullsize67 said:


> Anyone got pics or info on how the front and rear window trim gets mounted? I got clips for the rear but all the holes got filled. It sucks trying to put together a car that you didn't take apart.


the rear goes on with clips , if you look on the pinch weld , you can see a notch cut out or left out thats where the clip goes , the front the chrome goes in the weatherstrip before the glass is installed , hardtop and 2dr and 4 dr all front goes in the same just like a pre 58 , you know 57-56-55-54-53-52 all of those the trim goes in the weatherstrip before its roped in the car


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

DUAL H1-CH FENDER MOUNT SPOTTIES WITH NOS BRACKETS......


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anybody have a spare drivers side snap trim for 58? was looking in my storage and mine is missing front part of it no fucking clue where it went im 99.58% sure it was intact when i pulled it off the car


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

585960 said:


> Convertibles came all vinyl interior but cloth looks so much better!!!


They do, unless u got NOS ragtop inserts :biggrin:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

MY JEFES 58:thumbsup:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

VERY NICE RIDE. YOU ALWAYS HAVE BUILT NICE CARS! :thumbsup:


EXCANDALOW said:


>


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

locorider said:


> They do, unless u got NOS ragtop inserts :biggrin:


 SHARE !!! U DIDENT WANT TO GIVE UP THE CRUISER SKIRTS EITHER .......:nosad:


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

I just PM'd Walts Customs since he is reppin Ciadella to get his take. I'm curious to see what his take is.:drama:


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

Walt did get back to me about Ciadella's interiors. He says that he (obviously) feels that their interiors offer a comparable alternative to the NOS product. But since the NOS product is not available to all (Except the chosen few), then it is up to the owner as to what suits his/her pleasure as demonstrated by *585960*. I was just surprised to hear that someone made just the pre-cut "Inserts" which IS ODD imo. Having a roll of the material is not..(That part was not mentioned). Thanks for the speak up for your boy...although I think that Hes can speak for himself. I made the "Did you make that up" comment in a tongue-in-cheek manner. I doubt that Hes was actually making things up.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

585960 said:


> SHARE !!! U DIDENT WANT TO GIVE UP THE CRUISER SKIRTS EITHER .......:nosad:


I got some that I need for my car, what color inserts u need? Same guy that had mine prolly has some. 
Skirts? Don't remember u hitting me up about them and if u did I'm sure I gave u a price. Im not giving up NOS skirts, NOS trim, NOS scuff pads, NOS exhaust ports, for what used ones go for tho.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks like that whole NOS inserts issue has been resolved lol


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

locorider said:


> Looks like that whole NOS inserts issue has been resolved lol


:yes:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh and if I didn't give u a price, my bad bro


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

locorider said:


> Oh and if I didn't give u a price, my bad bro


:loco: GO BACK TO SLEEP YOU JACK WAGON....


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

locorider said:


> Oh and if I didn't give u a price, my bad bro


 ITS COOL BIG TONY HOOKED IT UP WITH THE SKIRTS ! I ALREADY GOT THE INTERIOR KIT SITTING HERE BUT GOT ANOTHER 58 RAG IN THE WORKS SO WHEN THAT ONES READY ILL HIT U ON THOSE INSERTS THANKS !!!!!


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

585960 said:


> ITS COOL BIG TONY HOOKED IT UP WITH THE SKIRTS ! I ALREADY GOT THE INTERIOR KIT SITTING HERE BUT GOT ANOTHER 58 RAG IN THE WORKS SO WHEN THAT ONES READY ILL HIT U ON THOSE INSERTS THANKS !!!!!


:worship:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> :loco: GO BACK TO SLEEP YOU JACK WAGON....


Haha, did u just call me a NOS freak?? I learned it all from u, I've been at your house too and seen the wall to walk collection on skirts, nos spotlights and 58 stuff!! U got a few rooms inside dedicated just for that!! Not to mention one of the baddest OG ragtops in the nation!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

585960 said:


> ITS COOL BIG TONY HOOKED IT UP WITH THE SKIRTS ! I ALREADY GOT THE INTERIOR KIT SITTING HERE BUT GOT ANOTHER 58 RAG IN THE WORKS SO WHEN THAT ONES READY ILL HIT U ON THOSE INSERTS THANKS !!!!!


DANG!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

locorider said:


> Haha, did u just call me a NOS freak?? I learned it all from u, I've been at your house too and seen the wall to walk collection on skirts, nos spotlights and 58 stuff!! U got a few rooms inside dedicated just for that!! Not to mention one of the baddest OG ragtops in the nation!


Bahhahahhahahhahha, what a lie....


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> Bahhahahhahahhahha, what a lie....


I got FIFTYH8ER spy pics...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

Haha


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BIGTONY said:


> Anybody have a spare drivers side snap trim for 58? was looking in my storage and mine is missing front part of it no fucking clue where it went im 99.58% sure it was intact when i pulled it off the car


????


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

585960 said:


> ITS COOL BIG TONY HOOKED IT UP WITH THE SKIRTS ! I ALREADY GOT THE INTERIOR KIT SITTING HERE BUT GOT ANOTHER 58 RAG IN THE WORKS SO WHEN THAT ONES READY ILL HIT U ON THOSE INSERTS THANKS !!!!!


baller talk


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> Anybody have a spare drivers side snap trim for 58? was looking in my storage and mine is missing front part of it no fucking clue where it went im 99.58% sure it was intact when i pulled it off the car


u need the complete left side, the quarter extension or the 4" end welded on the snap trim?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

locorider said:


> u need the complete left side, the quarter extension or the 4" end welded on the snap trim?


I have to measure to be 100% but i can most likely get away with the 4" weld on part


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

locorider said:


> I got FIFTYH8ER spy pics...


`58 SPY DRONE


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

58s are the shit


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> I have to measure to be 100% but i can most likely get away with the 4" weld on part


U get my email?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

locorider said:


> U get my email?


Yes sir replied thanks


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

Anyone got some cruiser skirts for sale? I got 2k??


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

1958 Frame $500 obo call 805-409-5330 or Trade and cash $$$$$


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

585960 said:


> View attachment 405789
> 
> GETTING THE O.G.BOOTY KIT AND TRAILMASTERS PUT ON MONDAY ALSO 30" COLOR BAR ,COMPASS, AND ALL NEW INTERIOR WITH CLOTH INSERTS AND BLUE CANVAS TOP THIS WEEK !!!


That White top looks nice homie.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anybody need any 58 convertible trim? i have some i MIGHT PART with if so let me know what your looking for


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

locorider said:


> Haha, did u just call me a NOS freak?? I learned it all from u, I've been at your house too and seen the wall to walk collection on skirts, nos spotlights and 58 stuff!! U got a few rooms inside dedicated just for that!! Not to mention one of the baddest OG ragtops in the nation!


Pics of rooms and rag :wow:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

BIGTONY said:


> Anybody need any 58 convertible trim? i have some i MIGHT PART with if so let me know what your looking for


What you got Big Tony ?? Post Pictures


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/pts/2744992983.html


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Its all there and a great foundation for restoration http://rochester.craigslist.org/cto/2751096131.html


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

jimdog said:


> What you got Big Tony ?? Post Pictures


Not the best pics these are older pics before i put them all up in storage also have lower outer windshiled trim and pass side snap(broken tip but have it) trim not pictured


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

How much for the quarter window extensions? U got inside ones too?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

locorider said:


> How much for the quarter window extensions? U got inside ones too?


I have only seen ebay prices and never watched them to see if they sell for that so not sure and only the ones for my car sorry


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> http://knoxville.craigslist.org/pts/2744992983.html


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> http://knoxville.craigslist.org/pts/2744992983.html


GOOD BUILDER
I MIGHT SELL MINE FOR THAT PRICE, AND MINE HAD ALLOT MOR PARTS


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

the biggest car show and concert in tucson arizona with zig zag .brown boy .do or die .2000$ in cash giveaways for more information hit me up at [email protected] or call me at 5209073656 ​


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

bigjoe82 said:


> Anyone got some cruiser skirts for sale? I got 2k??


How about 2500??


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

bigjoe82 said:


> How about 2500??


I just paid 3850 .


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

585960 said:


> I just paid 3850 .


I take it thats with all the moldings? If so, You want to sale them?lol


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> GOOD BUILDER
> I MIGHT SELL MINE FOR THAT PRICE, AND MINE HAD ALLOT MOR PARTS


Pics, pics, pics! :shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

alaska said:


>


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> DUAL H1-CH FENDER MOUNT SPOTTIES WITH NOS BRACKETS......






del toro said:


> MY JEFES 58:thumbsup:


Thats a cool pic 



MR.59 said:


> `*58 SPY DRONE*


FIFTYH8ER approved



sand1 said:


> 58s are the shit


Yes sirrrr


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

just recieved some of my newest purchases 
























got them tucked away with my other goodies


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

it with the other goodies


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

the GRINCH said:


> it with the other goodies


:O more lowrider porn... f'n beautiful


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

Sin Sixty said:


> :O more lowrider porn... f'n beautiful


just trying to get on another level , im trying to be like you MIKE when i grow up 

58 rag and 60 rag with all the NOS accessories


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

the GRINCH said:


> just trying to get on another level , im trying to be like you MIKE when i grow up
> 
> 58 rag and 60 rag with all the NOS accessories


you got me beat with that collection of goodies.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Sin Sixty said:


> you got me beat with that collection of goodies.


Did you have the under-mounted alternator on the 58? Can't find the pic posted awhile ago. Could you post up again please, I was thinkin' about doing this too


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

I do... it is bad ass. Old cat out here makes the brackets. I'll snap a pic this weekend. Can't even see it unless you know it is there and you look for it.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Sin Sixty said:


> I do... it is bad ass. Old cat out here makes the brackets. I'll snap a pic this weekend. Can't even see it unless you know it is there and you look for it.


Can u post up pic of your power seat payed out on the bench again to please


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

MY 58 BISCANE


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I found a '58 today, had to walk past 4 'no trespassing' signs to get this shot hno: wasn't brave enough to walk past the last two to get closer :rofl: don't know if its even a 2dr or what. Left a note tho in their mailbox :naughty:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> I found a '58 today, had to walk past 4 'no trespassing' signs to get this shot hno: wasn't brave enough to walk past the last two to get closer :rofl: don't know if its even a 2dr or what. Left a note tho in their mailbox :naughty:


Good find! "Google Earth" their address and if there is not any trees directly above it you should see what model it is :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Roof line looks too tall for impala.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> I found a '58 today, had to walk past 4 'no trespassing' signs to get this shot hno: wasn't brave enough to walk past the last two to get closer :rofl: don't know if its even a 2dr or what. Left a note tho in their mailbox :naughty:


What's the addy ill go find out


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

In case my good buddy  cant find this part borrowed pic from him also im looking for driver side one of these hook a brother up LOL


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Just picked these up yesterday for my 58 rag 13x7 McLeans 
really nice shape $75 in Los Angeles craigslist


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

TTT FOR THE 58'S


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: We keep the Top's Dropped


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> I found a '58 today, had to walk past 4 'no trespassing' signs to get this shot hno: wasn't brave enough to walk past the last two to get closer :rofl: don't know if its even a 2dr or what. Left a note tho in their mailbox :naughty:


that looks familiar, that up by your crib homie?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm getting pretty good at finding these '58s :thumbsup: I found a '58 Bel Air 2dr too. Gotta go snap a few flicks


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Dressed2Impress said:


> that looks familiar, that up by your crib homie?


Yep


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

locorider said:


> Roof line looks too tall for impala.


Maybe it's a Wagon or sedan delivery then, that'd be coo :thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Been getting some things done on my 58. Finally got it started back up and took it for a trip around the block last night.


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

fullsize67 said:


> Been getting some things done on my 58. Finally got it started back up and took it for a trip around the block last night.


:h5:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

fullsize67 said:


> Been getting some things done on my 58. Finally got it started back up and took it for a trip around the block last night.


Pics or it didn't happen and before or after u picked up the seats LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BIGTONY said:


> In case my good buddy  cant find this part borrowed pic from him also im looking for driver side one of these hook a brother up LOL


Come on peoples LOL


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

BIGTONY said:


> Pics or it didn't happen and before or after u picked up the seats LOL


Homie got the video ill try and post it. lol after i picked up the seats but not in the car yet. gotta get them fixed first. you see them?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

fullsize67 said:


> Homie got the video ill try and post it. lol after i picked up the seats but not in the car yet. gotta get them fixed first. you see them?


I got your pic what you mean fixed?? whats wrong with them?


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Front needs to be re-wrapped. Back came out ok but front is pretty bad shape.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

fullsize67 said:


> Front needs to be re-wrapped. Back came out ok but front is pretty bad shape.


Mine need a lil tightening up too but the guy told me get it mounted int he car and bring it to him so he can tighen it up said was kinda hard to do it when its not mounted etc ?


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Still looking for bottom rear seat for rag????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300641133177?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=300641133177&index=6&nav=WATCHING&nid=88466593983


PLACED MY BID


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

HE`S GOT A 2ND ONE
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...1113758?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3cc01c3c9e


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> HE`S GOT A 2ND ONE
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...1113758?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3cc01c3c9e


Not same selling one is in TN one is in Idaho


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Hope all 58ers had a good Xmas:thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

locorider said:


> Hope all 58ers had a good Xmas:thumbsup:


Sure did. laid out the set up in my 58.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

nice, lets see some pics


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

fullsize67 said:


> Sure did. laid out the set up in my 58.


Poor delivery trucks missing their fenner pumps hopefully you atleast change out the two foot tanks to the small ones LOL


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> Poor delivery trucks missing their fenner pumps hopefully you atleast change out the two foot tanks to the small ones LOL


:wow:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:rimshot:got me a 58


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 413122
> :rimshot:got me a 58


I SEE! 
POST UP MORE PICS,,,,,,,,,,NEED TO SEE DETAILS


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

ITS up north I will be picking up in the next 2 weeks waiting for all the snow to melt og black car


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 413122
> :rimshot:got me a 58


Top looks like its been on fire. I hope its not ruined when you get it.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

58 Del-pala said:


> Top looks like its been on fire. I hope its not ruined when you get it.


just chop it for a rag top


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

roof is sanded no fire og black car


58 Del-pala said:


> Top looks like its been on fire. I hope its not ruined when you get it.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Im STILLLLLLL kicking myself in the ass for selling this one was one owner 99k miles 348 4bbl turboglide ezi tint one peace bumpers posi LEVELAIR even had some spare and NOS parts in the trunk:loco:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

BIGTONY said:


> Im STILLLLLLL kicking myself in the ass for selling this one was one owner 99k miles 348 4bbl turboglide ezi tint one peace bumpers posi LEVELAIR even had some spare and NOS parts in the trunk:loco:
> View attachment 413949
> View attachment 413950
> View attachment 413951
> ...


Let's pour a little salt on the wound bigtony. How much did u sell it for?


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Man Tony that was a nice loaded car bro !!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> Im STILLLLLLL kicking myself in the ass for selling this one was one owner 99k miles 348 4bbl turboglide ezi tint one peace bumpers posi LEVELAIR even had some spare and NOS parts in the trunk:loco:
> /QUOTE]
> I think all of us have that "I shouldve never sold it" or "I shouldnt have sold it that cheap" car LOL
> 
> What you sell it for?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

BIGTONY said:


> Im STILLLLLLL kicking myself in the ass for selling this one was one owner 99k miles 348 4bbl turboglide ezi tint one peace bumpers posi LEVELAIR even had some spare and NOS parts in the trunk:loco:
> View attachment 413949
> View attachment 413950
> View attachment 413951
> ...


Ouch lol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I found the car in the local lil paper for sale section levelair WASNT mentioned in the ad i wasnt even looking to buy a car my buddy wanted an impala project so we went and looked at it was in a storage unit half mile from my house as soon as the door rolled up and i saw the levelair emblem on the back i was like  we looked over the car my buddy wasnt sure about it cause he wanted a tre i told him make up your mind cause if he wasnt gunna buy it i would at the time i used money that was for something else and i shouldnt have spent at the time to buy the car i held onto it as long as i could i paid $5k for it ended up selling it for $7500 it went back east to minnesota i think saw it pop up on ebay a few years later sold for $11k i think last i heard went to LA all the levelair shit got stripped and car was resold


----------



## DavidGs SS (Dec 24, 2010)

Damn bro i would of taken that car to the grave with me . Hope you got your self something better.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> Im STILLLLLLL kicking myself in the ass for selling this one was one owner 99k miles 348 4bbl turboglide ezi tint one peace bumpers posi LEVELAIR even had some spare and NOS parts in the trunk:loco:
> View attachment 413949
> View attachment 413950
> View attachment 413951
> ...


TONY, I THINK WE ALL GOT A STORY LIKE THAT! THE ONE THAT GOT AWAY,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

DavidGs SS said:


> Damn bro i would of taken that car to the grave with me . Hope you got your self something better.


There isn't anything much better lol...maybe a rag...We feel your pain BIGTONY :tears:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

I got a pink litter bag Nos in the box looking to trade for white! !! And I got cash on top! !!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

BIGTONY said:


> Im STILLLLLLL kicking myself in the ass for selling this one was one owner 99k miles 348 4bbl turboglide ezi tint one peace bumpers posi LEVELAIR even had some spare and NOS parts in the trunk:loco:
> View attachment 413949
> View attachment 413950
> View attachment 413951
> ...


That's a rare '58. Not to many level air cars.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

585960 said:


> I got a pink litter bag Nos in the box looking to trade for white! !! And I got cash on top! !!


U want to sale it?


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

True Dedication right there! 58 for life.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Chevyhound said:


> View attachment 414720
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be Alex aka luvmy58


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

BigVics58 said:


>


That's nice. I like that!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

BigVics58 said:


>


Wonder why the hood emblems are so far apart


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rememberFROGG said:


> Wonder why the hood emblems are so far apart


GOOD EYE!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Local car http://www.cars-on-line.com/57169.html
Chevy Impala Convertible. Full Mechanical and Body Restoration. Color sanded and buffed Rio Red paint. This car is Amazing with just 250 miles on restoration! Loaded with options including continental kit, power windows, Wonderbar radio with rear speaker. Please call for details or additional pictures.*
Price - $ 93,900 No trades


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

BigVics58 said:


>


What a bad ass 58!


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

If anyone is interested I'm selling my clean & straight 58 Impala cruiser skirts complete with stainless steel moldings.........OG FOXCRAFTS!
I have pictures send me your email
$3300 plus shipping


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

nice 58 impala


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Local car http://www.cars-on-line.com/57169.html
> Chevy Impala Convertible. Full Mechanical and Body Restoration. Color sanded and buffed Rio Red paint. This car is Amazing with just 250 miles on restoration! Loaded with options including continental kit, power windows, Wonderbar radio with rear speaker. Please call for details or additional pictures.*
> Price - $ 93,900 No trades


:boink::fool2:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

wondering if any one can help me out im looking for conv. piston floor brackets.if any one has them or knows where i can get them please let me know.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


anyone catch more pics of this one?


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Rolling to the picnic


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

There you go Big Vic Thats Homie Chino's car in South Side CC bad ass color combo Homie it looks better in person 
car is super clean i have more picture i wil post later i saw a few super clean 58's ............


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

angel1954 said:


> nice 58 impala


This 58 hardtop is the shit! 
Especially with the passenger side spotlight


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

jimdog said:


> There you go Big Vic Thats Homie Chino's car in South Side CC bad ass color combo Homie it looks better in person
> car is super clean i have more picture i wil post later i saw a few super clean 58's ............


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: that is a BEAUTIFUL 58, love the color on it to, dont see very many blue ones that look that nice :worship:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

He must wanna sell it dropped the price
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...7636580?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3cc07fc464


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Killer deal!!! Someone better jump!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rag61 said:


> Killer deal!!! Someone better jump!!!!


i can`t get 10k for mine,,,,,,,,,,,
times are tuff


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Ok guys i have these two brackets for my 58 ac set up 348 tri power motor







Do i also need this one? if so what one worth when i find one


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

jimdog said:


>


I talked to joe and didn't even ask but where was his 58?


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

It was in Oxnard @ his pad we meet up @ the show I took that picture of the 57 and the 58 the mornig of the show


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

jimdog said:


> It was in Oxnard @ his pad we meet up @ the show I took that picture of the 57 and the 58 the mornig of the show


Cool hate I missed u bro? It was hot out there !!!!


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

BIGTONY said:


> Ok guys i have these two brackets for my 58 ac set up 348 tri power motor
> View attachment 415887
> 
> Do i also need this one? if so what one worth when i find one
> View attachment 415889












Yep, you sure do. The larger bracket is the one that holds the compressor on. It has a guide that holds the bolt/rod which connects to the compressor. The other two are stabilizing arms. An OG 3x2 A/C bracket set is very difficult to find and you should grab it whenever you can find one. It is one way to quickly tell if a car is an original 3x2 A/C car. The repop brackets are totally different.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Chevyhound said:


> View attachment 416021
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you sure do. The larger bracket is the one that holds the compressor on. It has a guide that holds the bolt/rod which connects to the compressor. The other two are stabilizing arms. An OG 3x2 A/C bracket set is very difficult to find and you should grab it whenever you can find one. It is one way to quickly tell if a car is an original 3x2 A/C car. The repop brackets are totally different.


Let me get that then LOL and is 59 the same ? I know 58 compressor is 58 only but bracket should be the same ??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

???


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jimdog said:


>


BAD AZZ!


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

As you stated, the 59 A/C compressor is different from the 3x2 58's as the clutch has a different configuration and the hot gas valve is mounted on the compressor. I have not researched which bracket(s) the 59's have. You may want to ask some of the 59 owners.


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

I need a correct 58 tri power air cleaner any leads? ??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

585960 said:


> I need a correct 58 tri power air cleaner any leads? ??


There where 2 different style lids one for early 58 one for late you gotto see when your car was built and I KNOW im gunna get shit for this BUT they sell them repop and if you CANT find OG then ???
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1958-CHEVRO...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item4cf38c863f


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

BIGTONY said:


> There where 2 different style lids one for early 58 one for late you gotto see when your car was built and I KNOW im gunna get shit for this BUT they sell them repop and if you CANT find OG then ???
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1958-CHEVRO...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item4cf38c863f


 LOL. I was told the repops were pretty good but Og is always my first choice! !!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

585960 said:


> I need a correct 58 tri power air cleaner any leads? ??


U looking for just the air cleaner assembly or the complete tripower carb unit w manifold? Carbs are 58 only and so is the cleaner cover and obviously the casted manifold.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> There where 2 different style lids one for early 58 one for late you gotto see when your car was built and *I KNOW* im gunna get shit for this BUT they sell them repop and if you CANT find OG then ???
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1958-CHEVRO...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item4cf38c863f


:twak:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

locorider said:


> :twak:


LOL I knew that was coming LOL


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MR.IMP said:


> If anyone is interested I'm selling my clean & straight 58 Impala cruiser skirts complete with stainless steel moldings.........OG FOXCRAFTS!
> I have pictures send me your email
> $3300 plus shipping


PM Sent

:cheesy: :yes: :boink:


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

MR.IMP said:


> If anyone is interested I'm selling my clean & straight 58 Impala cruiser skirts complete with stainless steel moldings.........OG FOXCRAFTS!
> I have pictures send me your email
> $3300 plus shipping





Aztlan_Exile said:


> PM Sent
> 
> :cheesy: :yes: :boink:


Weren't those sold already? :dunno:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

locorider said:


> U looking for just the air cleaner assembly or the complete tripower carb unit w manifold? Carbs are 58 only and so is the cleaner cover and obviously the casted manifold.


Just the air cleaner I brought the manifold and carbs from the homie from Southside.cc it came off his 58 so its correct 58 u got the air cleaner for me I know u do!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Chevyhound said:


> Weren't those sold already? :dunno:


:shocked: I hope not :tears:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :shocked: I hope not :tears:


I should have an Og set coming by next week with hockey sticks and scuff guards ill let u know!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

585960 said:


> I should have an Og set coming by next week with hockey sticks and scuff guards ill let u know!


Damn, 

Thanks, 

Feria in Hand Bro 

:x:


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 6, 2010)

BIGTONY said:


> There where 2 different style lids one for early 58 one for late you gotto see when your car was built and I KNOW im gunna get shit for this BUT they sell them repop and if you CANT find OG then ???
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1958-CHEVRO...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item4cf38c863f


 Your cool bro. The ORIGINAL owners of these tri powers used to throw away the tri carb air cleaners anyway. used to shut off two of the three carbs or change the set up out to a four barrel. given that, no disrespect in the reality you give. peace.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

jimdog said:


> Rolling to the picnic


:wow:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Chevyhound said:


> Weren't those sold already? :dunno:


Yes, to the homie in Houston.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 417315





:thumbsup:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: Went for a spin today ....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Looky what i picked up today for my car


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

dukecityrider said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


X58


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

BIGTONY said:


> Looky what i picked up today for my car


*Wow, that was quick*. :sprint:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Chevyhound said:


> *Wow, that was quick*. :sprint:


 called up a homie i lost touch with and just came into his number again the other day asked if he had any he said ya i do got and one come on thru funny thing was he didnt have them when he did his car so he used the repops and didnt want to tear his stuff apart to put these on i checked it out once on really is kinda hard to tell from OG to repop but non the less i got the OG'S


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

*









:yes:*


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

BIGTONY said:


> called up a homie i lost touch with and just came into his number again the other day asked if he had any he said ya i do got and one come on thru funny thing was he didnt have them when he did his car so he used the repops and didnt want to tear his stuff apart to put these on i checked it out once on really is kinda hard to tell from OG to repop but non the less i got the OG'S


The repops that I have seen have a pulley. Yours doesn't. Congratulations on being resourceful and it helps to be cool with the homies. :h5:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Chevyhound said:


> The repops that I have seen have a pulley. Yours doesn't. Congratulations on being resourceful and it helps to be cool with the homies. :h5:


I noticed the pully with one set and no pully with another not to sure where the pully comes into play i didnt bother to look on his car for that part OPPS LOL


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

58 vert?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

kandychromegsxr said:


> 58 vert?


Looks like it


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

TITTYS TO THE TOP LOL


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 417315


That's bad ass


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

kandychromegsxr said:


> 58 vert?


4 SALE? PM ME A PRICE


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

BIGTONY said:


> Looky what i picked up today for my car


One more thing, remember that you need to install a 5-blade fan & fan clutch whenever you go A/C.


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

Not the best picture to see the clutch. This is a setup that Oldenburg did.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Chevyhound said:


> One more thing, remember that you need to install a 5-blade fan & fan clutch whenever you go A/C.


I have the 5 blade gotto get the fan clutch yet


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Question?

What's the correct sixe for 58 skirts?

12X58 or 12X60?

Or does it even matter?

:dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Got extra pass side snap trim/ pinch weld trade for drivers side or sell make offer on what its worth


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Double Ease said:


>


...


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

585960 said:


> :thumbsup: Went for a spin today ....


CLASSY!


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

Cali Way said:


> CLASSY!


:h5:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BIGTONY said:


> Got extra pass side snap trim/ pinch weld trade for drivers side or sell make offer on what its worth


TTT


----------



## sfvcruiser (Sep 14, 2002)

Fadded!


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

got a set of NOS light visor for sale


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Dinsmore $800 obo


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

sfvcruiser said:


> View attachment 420299
> 
> 
> Fadded!


nice color shades!!!


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

BIGTONY said:


> Looky what i picked up today for my car


 Man I wish I knew you were looking for brackets I have this same set up I will post pictures later today its in my Junk Boxes later How Much you pay for the bracket Tony !!!!!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

dukecityrider said:


> :thumbsup:


WOW!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

jimdog said:


> Man I wish I knew you were looking for brackets I have this same set up I will post pictures later today its in my Junk Boxes later How Much you pay for the bracket Tony !!!!!


JUNK boxs dammmn call me the junkman then ill collect that kinda junk anyday LOL


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

BIGTONY said:


> JUNK boxs dammmn call me the junkman then ill colloect that kinda junk anyday LOL


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

dukecityrider said:


> :thumbsup:


That looks real nice compliments the lines of the car and not over done like a lot of patterned out cars


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Whats a 58 rag back seat worth top and bottom but in rough shape?


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

BIGTONY said:


> Whats a 58 rag back seat worth top and bottom but in rough shape?


. Does it got the trim on the top ??? Pm price "


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Does anyone know if this is a custom or factory paint color? Any info please....










Thanks...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

58's come undercoated from the factory ? Or was it dealer done? My car is undercoated pretty good I'm building it as OG as I can so I'm pondering stripping undercoating and going red oxide or leaving undercoat?????


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> 58's come undercoated from the factory ? Or was it dealer done? My car is undercoated pretty good I'm building it as OG as I can so I'm pondering stripping undercoating and going red oxide or leaving undercoat?????


MOST OF IT WAS DEALER DONE, THAT`S WHY CERNTAIN CARS, ARE COVERED HEAVIER THAN OTHERS DEPENDING ON WHERE IT WAS SOLD.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> MOST OF IT WAS DEALER DONE, THAT`S WHY CERNTAIN CARS, ARE COVERED HEAVIER THAN OTHERS DEPENDING ON WHERE IT WAS SOLD.


So would it still be considered OG being undercoated since it was dealer option?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> 58's come undercoated from the factory ? Or was it dealer done? My car is undercoated pretty good I'm building it as OG as I can so I'm pondering stripping undercoating and going red oxide or leaving undercoat?????


It depends bro, most were undercoated with sound deadener or red oxide w undercoat. Some where painted and then under coated by the dealer. I guess try to follow whatever your car originally had. But I tell you what, the perfectly manicured red oxide looks badass but it's not correct. Paint overspray and black tar shit all over is most likely the OG look lol


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> So would it still be considered OG being undercoated since it was dealer option?


SOME OF IT WAS DONE PRIOR TO SALE, AND ADDED TO THE CAR PRICE, AND SOME WAS DONE AFTER THE SALE. 
IF YOU WANTED TO UNDER COAT, AND STILL PAINT IT, YOU CAN USE A PRODUCT FROM USED ON GERMAN CARS.
I`LL GET NAME FOR YOU TOMORROW
BUT I WOULD USE IT THEN PAINT IT BODY COLOR, OUT OF ALL THE CARS I HAVE GONE THRU, NOT ONE STILL HAD RED OXIDE UNDER IT. NOT TO SAY IT NEVER HAPPENED, BUT I ALWAYS SAW UNDER COAT AND BODY COLOR OVERSPRAYED UNDER THE CAR


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

locorider said:


> It depends bro, most were undercoated with sound deadener or red oxide w undercoat. Some where painted and then under coated by the dealer. I guess try to follow whatever your car originally had. But I tell you what, the perfectly manicured red oxide looks badass but it's not correct. Paint overspray and black tar shit all over is most likely the OG look lol


SO TRUE LOL my delema is I know that Shit gunna be pain in the ass to get off and hours of work and would be easier and cost effictive to leave it but ur right the smooth red oxide look is sick but my car gunna be driver fuck the mirrors underneath etc but I'm still 58/58 LOL


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> SO TRUE LOL my delema is I know that Shit gunna be pain in the ass to get off and hours of work and would be easier and cost effictive to leave it but ur right the smooth red oxide look is sick but my car gunna be driver fuck the mirrors underneath etc but I'm still 58/58 LOL


use the paintable under coat. looks reat, paint it body color, and you get both protection, and a undercoat look.
remind me tomorrow to get you the name of the product. it`s not a "rubberized sht" same stuff european cars use


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

locorider said:


> It depends bro, most were undercoated with sound deadener or red oxide w undercoat. Some where painted and then under coated by the dealer. I guess try to follow whatever your car originally had. But I tell you what, the perfectly manicured red oxide looks badass but it's not correct. Paint overspray and black tar shit all over is most likely the OG look lol


Co-signed  I guess it is the same with the welds...make 'em perfect and it don't look OG and "conversion" comes to mind.



BIGTONY said:


> SO TRUE LOL my delema is I know that Shit gunna be pain in the ass to get off and hours of work and would be easier and cost effictive to leave it but ur right the smooth red oxide look is sick but my car gunna be driver fuck the mirrors underneath etc but I'm still 58/58 LOL


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## BALLANTYNE (Feb 26, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> SOME OF IT WAS DONE PRIOR TO SALE, AND ADDED TO THE CAR PRICE, AND SOME WAS DONE AFTER THE SALE.
> IF YOU WANTED TO UNDER COAT, AND STILL PAINT IT, YOU CAN USE A PRODUCT FROM USED ON GERMAN CARS.
> I`LL GET NAME FOR YOU TOMORROW
> BUT I WOULD USE IT THEN PAINT IT BODY COLOR, OUT OF ALL THE CARS I HAVE GONE THRU, NOT ONE STILL HAD RED OXIDE UNDER IT. NOT TO SAY IT NEVER HAPPENED, BUT I ALWAYS SAW UNDER COAT AND BODY COLOR
> OVERSPRAYED UNDER THE CAR


It totally depends on the year of the car and what factory it was made at for what the belly was sprayed. From the cars i've ripped apart red oxide seems to be correct for 55-58, and satin black for 59-64, but I have also seen alot of that lime green stuff on alot of 62-64. At the end of the day after i've totally restored a belly I can't bring myself to goop it up with undercoating or bedliner- just my opinion.


----------



## BALLANTYNE (Feb 26, 2010)

These are a couple pics that I have found on the internet the first one is a 63 and the second is 55


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Anyone looking for an OG a/c setup? Selling one for $3000 obo. COMPLETE!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

815moto said:


> Anyone looking for an OG a/c setup? Selling one for $3000 obo. COMPLETE!


Sup Jason?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

815moto said:


> Anyone looking for an OG a/c setup? Selling one for $3000 obo. COMPLETE!


Photos please.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

picked up some goodies for my 8 ,


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

815moto said:


> Anyone looking for an OG a/c setup? Selling one for $3000 obo. COMPLETE!


That's a bargain. Only two to three parts can add up to that. With A/C vents going for $800-$900, condensers for $1,500 plus a $500-$650 compressor bracket, it won't last long.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

What all options where put on Cowl tags does anybody have a list of option and tag stamp that goes with it and pics?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> What all options where put on Cowl tags does anybody have a list of option and tag stamp that goes with it and pics?


I DON`T THINK THEY STAMPED EVERYTHING ON THE TINY TAG, MY RED 59 RAG IT HAS ALOT OF POWER OPTIONS, 348,,ETC,,,,, BUT THE TAG DOESN`T SHOW ALL
I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW MORE ON THIS SUBJECT MYSELF


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BIGTONY said:


> What all options where put on Cowl tags does anybody have a list of option and tag stamp that goes with it and pics?


?5?8?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

BIGTONY said:


> SO TRUE LOL my delema is I know that Shit gunna be pain in the ass to get off and hours of work and would be easier and cost effictive to leave it but ur right the smooth red oxide look is sick but my car gunna be driver fuck the mirrors underneath etc but I'm still 58/58 LOL


if your gunna strip it, its not really that hard or messy if you do it like this.

get a heat gun and hold it about 2 inches away from floor. this will make the undercoat kinda soft and sticky. follow right behind it with flat 2inch scrapper. it should roll right up leaving smooth metal underneath. dont break out flap wheel or anything like that till very end, they make the mess.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

westsidehydros said:


> if your gunna strip it, its not really that hard or messy if you do it like this.
> 
> get a heat gun and hold it about 2 inches away from floor. this will make the undercoat kinda soft and sticky. follow right behind it with flat 2inch scrapper. it should roll right up leaving smooth metal underneath. dont break out flap wheel or anything like that till very end, they make the mess.


Iv done that before but I used propane torch for heat source ended up paying my buddy to strip the Shit off with rolox discs yes made Hell of a mess but worked best for us at the time and heard of using deisel to soak the undercoat to soften it up and I know eastwood make what they call undercoat remover


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

BIGTONY said:


> Iv done that before but I used propane torch for heat source ended up paying my buddy to strip the Shit off with rolox discs yes made Hell of a mess but worked best for us at the time and heard of using deisel to soak the undercoat to soften it up and I know eastwood make what they call undercoat remover


I could see diesel working, we used to use that to remove THICK oil from oil pumps. Diesel worked the best to remove the gritty stuff.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BigVics58 said:


> I could see diesel working, we used to use that to remove THICK oil from oil pumps. Diesel worked the best to remove the gritty stuff.


Yep I guess the theory behind is most the undercoat was tar based and tar and deisel don't mix well LOL


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Where the 58R'S at?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:facepalm:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

finally brang her home


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

dukecityrider said:


> finally brang her home



Love them 58 hardtops!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BIGTONY said:


> Whats a 58 rag back seat worth top and bottom but in rough shape?


Ok got the seat bottom we'll just say it was non exisistant due to rust the upper is rough but could be probably saved one corner for sure will need a remake no speaker housing or grill and only one side of the upper trim make me fair reasonable offer


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> Ok got the seat bottom we'll just say it was non exisistant due to rust the upper is rough but could be probably saved one corner for sure will need a remake no speaker housing or grill and only one side of the upper trim make me fair reasonable offer
> View attachment 423574
> View attachment 423575
> View attachment 423576
> View attachment 423577


MAN, WISH I HAD MORE MONEY,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

westsidehydros said:


> if your gunna strip it, its not really that hard or messy if you do it like this.
> 
> get a heat gun and hold it about 2 inches away from floor. this will make the undercoat kinda soft and sticky. follow right behind it with flat 2inch scrapper. it should roll right up leaving smooth metal underneath. dont break out flap wheel or anything like that till very end, they make the mess.


X2 then follow it up with spraying that wax and grease remover and let it sit for a couple then rub off with a rag. it's time consuming but if you have nice floors it will make them look like they came from the factory underneath that undercoating.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

BIGTONY said:


> Where the 58R'S at?





locorider said:


> :facepalm:


:wave:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

rememberFROGG said:


> :wave:


:h5:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> :h5:


doesn`t aircraft paint stripper loosen up the under coat?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dukecityrider said:


> finally brang her home


 looks good!


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> doesn`t aircraft paint stripper loosen up the under coat?


I'm sure it would.. that stuff seems to take off anything it touches!!

here is a pic... it's not a 58(i wish)... but same idea
It's probably overkill with the fumes and mess... like Pete said, I used a heatgun and a plastic scraper and it worked great.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

One more to show the results. It's a Canadian built 66 Caprice. You can see where the overspray and red oxide was preserved under the undercoating


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

dukecityrider said:


> :thumbsup:


Never been a fan of yellow til now :wow:


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

1942aerosedan said:


> Dinsmore $800 obo
> View attachment 420324


Make an offer ? I can deliver it to Turlock.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

graham said:


> I'm sure it would.. that stuff seems to take off anything it touches!!
> 
> here is a pic... it's not a 58(i wish)... but same idea
> It's probably overkill with the fumes and mess... like Pete said, I used a heatgun and a plastic scraper and it worked great.
> View attachment 423930


My undercoat is on there thick as fuck LOL


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Damn, u got ur work cut out...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

locorider said:


> Damn, u got ur work cut out...


Now you see why i asked if undercoating was considered OG or not LOL


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

I would say that is about as thick as mine. I don't think it was OG... I think it might have had another coating put on at some point. The thickness didn't seem to matter with the heat gun. Just get it hot and scrape. It came off in nice chunks. Don't get it too hot though, cuz then it will just get all goopy and make a mess. I scraped mine when the car was on jack stands before I got a rotisserie. I can't tell you how many time I feel asleep on the ground while scraping!!


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

The dude that laid that down was taking his job too serious... Like he said with heat and a scraper it comes off easy. Just takes a while. Its comes off in sheets as wide as you scraper.





BIGTONY said:


> My undercoat is on there thick as fuck LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

815moto said:


> The dude that laid that down was taking his job too serious... Like he said with heat and a scraper it comes off easy. Just takes a while. Its comes off in sheets as wide as you scraper.


Im glad he did my floors are solid as fuck except the part where the car sat under a leaking carport and put a small hole in the floor and the brace


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

BIGTONY said:


> Im glad he did my floors are solid as fuck except the part where the car sat under a leaking carport and put a small hole in the floor and the brace



WHAT A BASKET CASE!!! TONY, JUST SELL IT TO ME, IT'S BEEN A WHILE SINCE I'VE OWNED A WASHIFAS RAG IMPALA, I'M ITCHING FOR ANOTHER.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

THE PETE-STA said:


> WHAT A BASKET CASE!!! TONY, JUST SELL IT TO ME, IT'S BEEN A WHILE SINCE I'VE OWNED A WASHIFAS RAG IMPALA, I'M ITCHING FOR ANOTHER.... :biggrin:


Oh Shit I'm gunna use that part of your tailpipe(no joto) to patch my floor LOL


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey Pete you ever get a chance to take that weather stripping pic for me?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

BIGTONY said:


> Oh Shit I'm gunna use that part of your tailpipe(no joto) to patch my floor LOL



BAHHAHAHAHAHAH, THAT SHIT IS SO FUNNY MAN... DO YOU STILL HAVE IT?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

fullsize67 said:


> Hey Pete you ever get a chance to take that weather stripping pic for me?


DAMN MAN I COMPLETELY FORGOT, I'LL SEND IT THIS WEEKEND BRO.... SORRY


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

THE PETE-STA said:


> BAHHAHAHAHAHAH, THAT SHIT IS SO FUNNY MAN... DO YOU STILL HAVE IT?


I think I do somewhere LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BIGTONY said:


> Ok got the seat bottom we'll just say it was non exisistant due to rust the upper is rough but could be probably saved one corner for sure will need a remake no speaker housing or grill and only one side of the upper trim make me fair reasonable offer
> View attachment 423574
> View attachment 423575
> View attachment 423576
> View attachment 423577


TTT for crusty LOL


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Any of you guys looking for a NOS hand Light i have this one for sale $275 shipped 
cord never been unrolled works great Great Accessory..........







hit me UP 805-409-5330 I CAN SEND MORE PICTURES


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

TTT


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:yessad:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Still working on the 58, slow start, but I think it should be running soon, i put the whitewalls and hubcaps on. I installed the wiper stuff and chrome around the windshield.


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Installed the rack, antennas, and pitch forks!!! also gas tank.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

TURTLE 62 said:


>


Real nice pic


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

The homie Mata installed the electrical, and put the dash together for me this weekend. Does a hell of a job!! I added the window chromes!!!


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Got the heater crap in........


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Finally added the convertible snaptrim. This was a pain in the ass!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

menace59 said:


> Installed the rack, antennas, and pitch forks!!! also gas tank.


Looks good


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

menace59 said:


> Finally added the convertible snaptrim. This was a pain in the ass!!!!!!!!


58 is looking bad ass homie where's the menace 59 ..?


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

585960 said:


> 58 is looking bad ass homie where's the menace 59 ..?


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

menace59 said:


> Installed the rack, antennas, and pitch forks!!! also gas tank.


Wow!!!! Beautiful!!!! Love the green dash!!!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

still got the NOS head light visors 500.00


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:fool2:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

DREAM ON said:


>


Man that bottom pic is sick i want it as a poster LOL


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

i JUST PICKED UP A NOS SET OF THESE STAINLESS FENDER CAPS CALL ME 805-409-5330


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

LOOKING REAL NICE!!!! LOVE THE COLOR COMBO:thumbsup:


menace59 said:


> Got the heater crap in........


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

menace59 said:


> Still working on the 58, slow start, but I think it should be running soon, i put the whitewalls and hubcaps on. I installed the wiper stuff and chrome around the windshield.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 427909


While i agree the car is bad ass but No offense but i think you just lost some 58 impala cred for posting that glittery thing LOL


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TURTLE 62;15067369
said:


> :thumbsup::shocked:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT for the ghostest with the mostest


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

BIGTONY said:


> While i agree the car is bad ass but No offense but i think you just lost some 58 impala cred for posting that glittery thing LOL


lol :shocked:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

DREAM ON said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

'58 Del Ray or Bel Air.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

menace59 said:


> Still working on the 58, slow start, but I think it should be running soon, i put the whitewalls and hubcaps on. I installed the wiper stuff and chrome around the windshield.



beautiful bro


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> '58 Del Ray or Bel Air.


there`s my parts car!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> '58 Del Ray or Bel Air.


Bel Air biscayne and del ray dont have as much trim wheres it at ill trespass to talk to them LOL


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

BIGTONY said:


> While i agree the car is bad ass but No offense but i think you just lost some 58 impala cred for posting that glittery thing LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 429707


LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Cartoons 58


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> '58 Del Ray or Bel Air.


Its clearly a Belair 4dr. Looks decent enough for a parts car though


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

I am looking for an accelerator rod that connects the linkage on the firewall to the carb. If anyone has one thats functions please let me know. I broke mine and need to get one to get the car moving again. THANKS in advance.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> there`s my parts car!!!


:naughty:



BIGTONY said:


> Bel Air biscayne and del ray dont have as much trim wheres it at ill trespass to talk to them LOL


Hmm... I already talked to them. Grumpy ass old guy who thinks he's taking it to his grave...



58 Del-pala said:


> Its clearly a Belair 4dr. Looks decent enough for a parts car though


I'm pretty sure it's a 2dr


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

It's a bel air 2dr that looks exactly like this one


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ill be parting this out soon.


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> It's a bel air 2dr that looks exactly like this one


Guess your right, that angle of your pic made the back window look bigger.


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> ill be parting this out soon.


Do you know if the throttle rod is there and if its the same as the 283 4bbl? I am getting desperate for that after almost a year of looking.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

BIGTONY said:


> Cartoons 58


What kind of headlights are those?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

58's are so clean


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


>


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BigVics58 said:


> What kind of headlights are those?


I think they are called halo or some shit i have seen them on alot of motorcycles this past summer too kinda looks coo chilling in parking lot just not sure how i feal about them on a 58 LOL


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

BIGTONY said:


> I think they are called halo or some shit i have seen them on alot of motorcycles this past summer too kinda looks coo chilling in parking lot just not sure how i feal about them on a 58 LOL


I don't think they look bad at all. I'm sure they wouldn't look to much at home on an all og 58 tho


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

BigVics58 said:


> What kind of headlights are those?


 THEIR CALLED "HALO'S" I GOT THEM ON MY 64 N ON SOME OF MY OTHER RIDES TOO!!!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

13OZKAR said:


> THEIR CALLED "HALO'S" I GOT THEM ON MY 64 N ON SOME OF MY OTHER RIDES TOO!!!!
> View attachment 430255


They look good :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> THEIR CALLED "HALO'S" I GOT THEM ON MY 64 N ON SOME OF MY OTHER RIDES TOO!!!!
> View attachment 430255


UNA FOTO DE FRENTE COMPA X~FA?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> THEIR CALLED "HALO'S" I GOT THEM ON MY 64 N ON SOME OF MY OTHER RIDES TOO!!!!
> View attachment 430255


Got a link? I'd like to get some for my 74 and 76 caprice


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> UNA FOTO DE FRENTE COMPA X~FA?


 JUST GOT THIS ONE...






THESE ARE OLD PICS! THE LIGHTS ARE PRETTY MUCH THE SAME AS CARTOON'S 58!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> Got a link? I'd like to get some for my 74 and 76 caprice


Hit up Jorge im pretty sure he can get them for you and hes local
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/33-other-items/268938-xenon-h-i-d-kits.html
http://www.facebook.com/gmautosport


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Got a link? I'd like to get some for my 74 and 76 caprice


 EBAY HOMEBOY! JUST GO UNDER ANY 1960'S HEADLIGHTS N YOU'LL FIND THEM... THEIR BOUT $100.00!


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> JUST GOT THIS ONE...
> View attachment 430343
> THESE ARE OLD PICS! THE LIGHTS ARE PRETTY MUCH THE SAME AS CARTOON'S 58!!!


That's Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

13OZKAR said:


> EBAY HOMEBOY! JUST GO UNDER ANY 1960'S HEADLIGHTS N YOU'LL FIND THEM... THEIR BOUT $100.00!


Did you need a power supply/converter as well? I tried this on my hardtop already and the headlights themselves were starving for more "juice" so I went back to original.

Also, just for FYI for anyone wanting to do this..I had to cut the headlight buckets to make room for the halo's. No OG 58 likes the word "cut"....just a lil heads-up


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

130zcar, Excandalow, Cartoon, etc.

In the pictures posted with halo headlights, are the headlights on or just the "Halos"? The headlights in the pictures do not look bright enough for the road.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

rememberFROGG said:


> Did you need a power supply/converter as well? I tried this on my hardtop already and the headlights themselves were starving for more "juice" so I went back to original.
> 
> Also, just for FYI for anyone wanting to do this..I had to cut the headlight buckets to make room for the halo's. No OG 58 likes the word "cut"....just a lil heads-up


I HAVE EM ON MY 64 AND A COUPLE OF CHEVELLES THAT I HAVE... NO POWER PROBLEMS, MAYBE CAUSE IM RUNING 140 AMP ALTERNATORS! THEY KEEP POWER FLOWING REAL GOOD ESPECIALLY AT IDLE!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Chevyhound said:


> 130zcar, Excandalow, Cartoon, etc.
> 
> In the pictures posted with halo headlights, are the headlights on or just the "Halos"? The headlights in the pictures do not look bright enough for the road.


 JUST THE HALOS ARE ON! THEIR CONECTED TO THE PARKING LIGHTS (A.K.A. CRUISING LIGHTS)... AS SOON AS YOU TURN ON THE HEAD LIGHTS THEY TURN OFF!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BIGTONY said:


> Ok got the seat bottom we'll just say it was non exisistant due to rust the upper is rough but could be probably saved one corner for sure will need a remake no speaker housing or grill and only one side of the upper trim make me fair reasonable offer
> View attachment 423574
> View attachment 423575
> View attachment 423576
> View attachment 423577


TTT for CRUSTY make offer


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

PARTING OUT IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR ANY PARTS PM ME


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

jimdog said:


> PARTING OUT IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR ANY PARTS PM ME


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

585960 said:


> View attachment 432126
> View attachment 432127


Nice


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jimdog said:


> PARTING OUT IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR ANY PARTS PM ME


ANY ACCESSORIES, OR DID JOE GET THEM ALREADY?


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

locorider said:


> Nice


Thanks for the help bro


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

585960 said:


> Thanks for the help bro


No problem, looks hella good!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

58 impala candian frame for sale in orange ca its been sand blasted already ready to go. send a pm or call 714-371-5654


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

parting out


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

you got the list of stuff im wanting?


Mr Impala said:


> parting out
> View attachment 432224
> View attachment 432225
> View attachment 432226
> View attachment 432227


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mr Impala said:


> parting out
> View attachment 432224
> View attachment 432225
> View attachment 432226
> View attachment 432227


. How is the floor boards. I might be interested in the rolling empty body,depending on price


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

585960 said:


> View attachment 432126
> View attachment 432127


Nice


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> . How is the floor boards. I might be interested in the rolling empty body,depending on price


I know one pan has rust for sure


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

BIGTONY said:


> Nice


Thanks for your help to tony !!


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

ANY VISORS OUT THERE FOR SALE...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

*58*



Mr Impala said:


> I know one pan has rust for sure


Pm me a price rolling


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

picked up another 8 today 
























has a real nice front seat , so it was worth it to pick it up


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Not that there such a thing but anybody have a extra rag frame they wanna sell got a good buddy looking


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

the GRINCH said:


> picked up another 8 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that front seat the same as a impala, trim aswell?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigVics58 said:


> is that front seat the same as a impala, trim aswell?


Impala front seat is an impala only with the chrome side trim
I have an extr impala seat if anyone is looking 
Nice and rust free


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Uncovered mine today.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

fullsize67 said:


> Uncovered mine today.
> 
> View attachment 432661


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

BigTony, Whatever happened to the pics of the hide-a-bracket?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Chevyhound said:


> BigTony, Whatever happened to the pics of the hide-a-bracket?


Waiting for sin sixty to post them pretty sure it was him that mentioned he had it on his car


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

menace59 said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

If you ever wanted to know what a chopped 58 would look like.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I could've went my whole life without seeing that, poor 58....


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

THE PETE-STA said:


> I could've went my whole life without seeing that, poor 58....


X58:facepalm:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

jimdog said:


> PARTING OUT IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR ANY PARTS PM ME


Damn people just be hoarding Impalas like crazy :wow:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

MIRACLE said:


> ANY VISORS OUT THERE FOR SALE...


Send me your email...i got one i'm not going to use.


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

im looking to buy at least two clear visor combs.yea i know they are hard to find but if any one wants to sell some or one let me know.pm me.thanks.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

500.00 candian frame for sale in orange ca its been sand blasted already ready to go. send a pm or call 714-371-5654


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

MIRACLE said:


> ANY VISORS OUT THERE FOR SALE...


we have a nice one just like NOS 1800.00 or OBO


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> Impala front seat is an impala only with the chrome side trim
> I have an extr impala seat if anyone is looking
> Nice and rust free


That's what I figured


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

Pm'd you



Dat Dirty Rat said:


> Send me your email...i got one i'm not going to use.


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

Pm'd you



Dat Dirty Rat said:


> Send me your email...i got one i'm not going to use.


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

So this ones not NOS



angel1954 said:


> we have a nice one just like NOS 1800.00 or OBO


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

Sound the alarm, there is a sick Colonial Cream being started? Hess, is that your backyard?


----------



## alaska (Dec 7, 2007)

LOOKING FOR HOOD HINGES FOR 58


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

alaska said:


> LOOKING FOR HOOD HINGES FOR 58


seattle craigslist someone is parting out a 4 door they have hella parts


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

i have some solid rust free inner fenders for a 58 if anyone needs any $75 each


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

yeloe253 said:


> seattle craigslist someone is parting out a 4 door they have hella parts


I think he in Idaho though from his number
http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/pts/2833691117.html


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

Here is a picture of the hide-a bracket.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Chevyhound said:


> View attachment 435427
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the hide-a bracket.


Nice


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Any spare parts for sale?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

alaska said:


> LOOKING FOR HOOD HINGES FOR 58


theres a guy named jaycee on here selling a set


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Chevyhound said:


> View attachment 435427
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the hide-a bracket.


my friend is the one that makes those brackets.


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

Mr impala can you get me one or pm me his number. Thanks let me know.


----------



## BALLANTYNE (Feb 26, 2010)

Chevyhound said:


> View attachment 432846
> 
> 
> If you ever wanted to know what a chopped 58 would look like.


I just puked in my mouth alot


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey B, your friend who makes the bracket, do you know what his ticket price is? It seems that there should be existing brackets to fit it without resorting to fabrication. Just sayin'


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/unique64ss/...sid=p3984.m1558.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562alot of 58 odds and ends you guys may need. and no i dont know how much he charges


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

anyone have a 1958 autronic eye for sale?


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

bigjoe82 said:


> anyone have a 1958 autronic eye for sale?


im looking 2 hard to track down


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

bigjoe82 said:


> anyone have a 1958 autronic eye for sale?


Locorider... Hope u got sum pocket change....lol


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

I have 2 rebuilt 58 Impala wiper motors better that NOS 
as while as 2 rebuilt 57 Chevrolet wiper motors $200 ea shipped with core exchange.
CALL FOR DETAILS 805-409-5330


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

500.00
58 impala candian frame for sale in orange ca its been sand blasted already ready to go. send a pm or call 714-371-5654


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Wich one of you BALLERS will jump on one of these??? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiZhU1FsJ5Y


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Dat Dirty Rat said:


> Wich one of you BALLERS will jump on one of these???
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiZhU1FsJ5Y


THATS BAD ASS!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Dat Dirty Rat said:


> Wich one of you BALLERS will jump on one of these???
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiZhU1FsJ5Y


I was gunna do the 57 kit on my cart but not now  LOL


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

bigjoe82 said:


> anyone have a 1958 autronic eye for sale?


They are hard to find OG and specially NOS. Careful bro, lots of fakes out there, caddy eyes w non working knobs and hacksawed bases. Wrong foot switches and homemade relay boxes. Shit, if anyone wants to rock a fake Rolex go for it, but would you pay $2500 for one?... Just sayin


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

locorider said:


> They are hard to find OG and specially NOS. Careful bro, lots of fakes out there, caddy eyes w non working knobs and hacksawed bases. Wrong foot switches and homemade relay boxes. Shit, if anyone wants to rock a fake Rolex go for it, but would you pay $2500 for one?... Just sayin


if a remade autronic eye cost 2500, what`s the price for a real one?


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

looking for 58 trailmaster brackets,thanks.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

locorider said:


> They are hard to find OG and specially NOS. Careful bro, lots of fakes out there, caddy eyes w non working knobs and hacksawed bases. Wrong foot switches and homemade relay boxes. Shit, if anyone wants to rock a fake Rolex go for it, but would you pay $2500 for one?... Just sayin


... IN THAT CASE ILL TRADE YOU FOR MY "ROLEX PRESIDENTIAL OR THE ROLEX DAYTONA" :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> ... IN THAT CASE ILL TRADE YOU FOR MY "ROLEX PRESIDENTIAL OR THE ROLEX DAYTONA" :biggrin::biggrin:


HAHAHAaa Balla talk right there!!!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

13OZKAR said:


> ... IN THAT CASE ILL TRADE YOU FOR MY "ROLEX PRESIDENTIAL OR THE ROLEX DAYTONA" :biggrin::biggrin:





















Hey Oscar give me a call.
Andy


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Hey Oscar give me a call.
> Andy


HA HA HA Rolex gets mentioned and here comes ADEX ANDY LOL how you been Andy


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Hey Oscar give me a call.
> Andy


LEARN SOMTHING NEW EVERY DAY, I DIDN`T KNOW PONTIAC SHARED THE SAME UNIT.
WHEN I HAD MY 1 ORIGINAL 58 EYE RESTORED, I WAS TOLD IT WAS THE SAME AS PONTIAC, SO I GUESS IT`S TRUE!
AND THAT BOX HAS A LOW NUMBER ON IT, AND MY 58 THAT I SOLD WAS UNDER 500 CARS BUILT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Hey Oscar give me a call.
> Andy


 ONLY YOU ANDY!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Very nice Andy!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BIGTONY said:


> Ok got the seat bottom we'll just say it was non exisistant due to rust the upper is rough but could be probably saved one corner for sure will need a remake no speaker housing or grill and only one side of the upper trim make me fair reasonable offer
> View attachment 423574
> View attachment 423575
> View attachment 423576
> View attachment 423577


TTT


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

anyone need a og cig ligher i have some really nice ones $10 each


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

1958 Chevrolet Impala Convertible (VIN# F58J234695) (COWL TAG STYLE 58-1867, BODY L 3188, TRIM 803, PAINT 900) that is a numbers matching car and went through a complete frame off restoration sometime in 2005. The car has not been driven very much and has been kept inside a climate controlled garage. This 1958 is as good as it gets, hi-end restoration. The 58 ragtop features factory options such as, correct tri-power with correct vacuum secondary equipment, yet converted to progressive for reliability, also features power steering, heater, power windows, fender skirts, exhaust ports, 2-speed wiper, dual rear antennas, and an og continental kit.
The fit and finish on the car is quite exceptional, doors are crisp when closing (no clatter), power top operates and functions precisely, all of the power windows are operative, All body lines very smooth and the tuxedo black paint is liquid like and very consistent throughout the body. All chrome plating is of high quality and shows. The 348 runs beautifully, it does now feature a r2r MSD distributor, because the owner no longer wanted points distributor.
This car has never been advertised to the public nor has it been shown at any car venue. *Asking $125,000 or nearest offer to the price*. It is in my book a #1 condition vehicle, *seeing it in person is believing absolutely no deceiving photos here*.

email me at [email protected]


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

have some cruiser skirts hard ware $25 shipped


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Hey Oscar give me a call.
> Andy


:wow:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> 1958 Chevrolet Impala Convertible (VIN# F58J234695) (COWL TAG STYLE 58-1867, BODY L 3188, TRIM 803, PAINT 900) that is a numbers matching car and went through a complete frame off restoration sometime in 2005. The car has not been driven very much and has been kept inside a climate controlled garage. This 1958 is as good as it gets, hi-end restoration. The 58 ragtop features factory options such as, correct tri-power with correct vacuum secondary equipment, yet converted to progressive for reliability, also features power steering, heater, power windows, fender skirts, exhaust ports, 2-speed wiper, dual rear antennas, and an og continental kit.
> The fit and finish on the car is quite exceptional, doors are crisp when closing (no clatter), power top operates and functions precisely, all of the power windows are operative, All body lines very smooth and the tuxedo black paint is liquid like and very consistent throughout the body. All chrome plating is of high quality and shows. The 348 runs beautifully, it does now feature a r2r MSD distributor, because the owner no longer wanted points distributor.
> This car has never been advertised to the public nor has it been shown at any car venue. *Asking $125,000 or nearest offer to the price*. It is in my book a #1 condition vehicle, *seeing it in person is believing absolutely no deceiving photos here*.
> 
> email me at [email protected]



thats is clean :yes:


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

jimdog said:


> have some cruiser skirts hard ware $25 shipped


i will take it off your hands


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

BigVics58 said:


> thats is clean :yes:


Are you preparing a special spot for it in your garage Vic?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

I've got a question for all the 58 owners/drivers... 

How do you like the way the rear susp is settup? Its basically the old school og wishbone. Does the rear end float around? is it stable? If it worked, why did gm scrap the idea and change it in 59?

I'm considering changing my 59 to 58 style. I'd like the benefit of straight up and down travel but A) if its not very stable than its not worth it B) having to deal with guys saying 'why u have 58 susp on 59?

I dont really like the way wishbones look, nor am i sold on their ability to not still sway. Its never gunna budge with the og panhard bar, but there is the lateral movement when going up and down.


Thoughts?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

westsidehydros said:


> I've got a question for all the 58 owners/drivers...
> 
> How do you like the way the rear susp is settup? Its basically the old school og wishbone. Does the rear end float around? is it stable? If it worked, why did gm scrap the idea and change it in 59?
> 
> ...


i havnt driven one but gm did away with them because in 58 the rear bushing where smaller than they are in 59-64 and with the single mount on the rear end the bushing would stretch tear and even rip off the rear end housing do to the torque of the 348 i know there still alot out there to this day and many restored rides that arent having these issues now so maybe it was driver error on top of faulty design as for putting it on your car the wishbone is to wide to fit on your frame with out modifying it i tried to do it on the 63 years ago and hade to narrow it up a bit to get it to work


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anybody have 58 impala front seat for a GOOD price lol no trim needed got a club member looking he already has the trim


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

westsidehydros said:


> I've got a question for all the 58 owners/drivers...
> 
> How do you like the way the rear susp is settup? Its basically the old school og wishbone. Does the rear end float around? is it stable? If it worked, why did gm scrap the idea and change it in 59?
> 
> ...


I know that Armando From Individuals CC San Diego has one in his 59 drop. i really dont know what all it curtailed to put it in.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

westsidehydros said:


> I've got a question for all the 58 owners/drivers...
> 
> How do you like the way the rear susp is settup? Its basically the old school og wishbone. Does the rear end float around? is it stable? If it worked, why did gm scrap the idea and change it in 59?
> 
> ...


IM RUNNING "Y" BARS LOWKO AND LOVE THE WAY THEY WORK!!!
ON MY OLD 63 WITH 4 PUMPS 8 BATT. AND NO SWAY
NO ON MY 61 WITH NO WEIGHT RIDES LIKE STOCK PAN HARD BAR!!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

EXCANDALOW said:


> IM RUNNING "Y" BARS LOWKO AND LOVE THE WAY THEY WORK!!!
> ON MY OLD 63 WITH 4 PUMPS 8 BATT. AND NO SWAY
> NO ON MY 61 WITH NO WEIGHT RIDES LIKE STOCK PAN HARD BAR!!


any pics of how you have it set up?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

BIGTONY said:


> i havnt driven one but gm did away with them because in 58 the rear bushing where smaller than they are in 59-64 and with the single mount on the rear end the bushing would stretch tear and even rip off the rear end housing do to the torque of the 348 i know there still alot out there to this day and many restored rides that arent having these issues now so maybe it was driver error on top of faulty design as for putting it on your car the wishbone is to wide to fit on your frame with out modifying it i tried to do it on the 63 years ago and hade to narrow it up a bit to get it to work


thats good info to know on the width issue. I saw the one on that lt green one...the guy that had the matching 58 and 59 rags... figurede theywould bolt right in to a 59 (well after adding the driverside bracket)


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

CRUISER SKIRTS HARD WARE FOR SALE $200


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

283/230 HORSE FOR SALE CAME OUT OF A 59 CORVETTE $800 HAS BEEN REBUILT CALL FOR DETAILS NEW DOUBLE ROLLER TIMING CHAIN 
CALL 805-409-5330


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> Are you preparing a special spot for it in your garage Vic?


 i wish :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

a friend of mine is looking for this piece for his 58. if anybody has one or knows of one let me know. thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

BigVics58 said:


> a friend of mine is looking for this piece for his 58. if anybody has one or knows of one let me know. thanks :thumbsup:


I may have one . How much of it would you need . Is the braces rotted that the back seat leans against


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

the GRINCH said:


> I may have one . How much of it would you need . Is the braces rotted that the back seat leans against


basically the two humps


i double checked with him, his braces behind the seat are good. just the humps that you can see thru are what he needs


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

with the help from a couple homies i got my visor on and mounted last night.


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

fullsize67 said:


> with the help from a couple homies i got my visor on and mounted last night.
> View attachment 442018


looks good this is how that center part looks


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Anyone used repop window felts? or any info on a better source?


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


I love this ride


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

58 hubcaps only 3 $75 + shipping


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

fullsize67 said:


> Anyone used repop window felts? or any info on a better source?[/QUOTE
> 
> Anyone?????


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

fullsize67 said:


> fullsize67 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone used repop window felts? or any info on a better source?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Bumpity bump for the best fest on layitlow


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

BigVics58 said:


> Bumpity bump for the best fest on layitlow


:thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Dang wheres all the 58'ers at? Im looking forward to next week. hopefully got a few shipments of parts showing up. :x:


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

my sons project 58


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

yeloe253 said:


> my sons project 58


Tight you get the off here?


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

BIGTONY said:


> Tight you get the off here?


not really but kinda it was not for sale on here


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

yeloe253 said:


> not really but kinda it was not for sale on here


Catalyzed???


----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)

Finished the '58, I kept the skirts removeable and I can swap the rear bumpers for the continental kit. I just can't decide what wheels to run, so I might just leave them un-glued so I can swap them out!

Polished Torq Thrusts and wide whites








Starburst caps (too big- look like 17's)








Wires and 2 bar knock off's








AE 200s' or 'Daisys'








Chrome reverse








Chevy caps








Keystone Klassics








Lancer style caps








Rear Shot


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Not impala still a bad ass 58 :shocked:


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

ROADMONSTA801 said:


> Not impala still a bad ass 58 :shocked:


:thumbsup: bad ass indeed,

Wondering if it has a 348 or the tag is a coincidence...


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Benny G said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> NICE!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

LOOKING FOR A TRUNK, 58 RAG!!!!!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Finally getting somewhere with the build


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Its comfirmed !!! proud owner of another new 58 impala convertible !!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

mrocha1964 said:


> Its comfirmed !!! proud owner of another new 58 impala convertible !!!
> View attachment 451500


Nice


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

mrocha1964 said:


> Its comfirmed !!! proud owner of *another* new 58 impala convertible !!!
> View attachment 451500


:thumbsup: must be nice


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

how many of you would sport the "Captivating Wood Dash Trim, Steering Wheel and Door Inserts!!" ?? :biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

BigVics58 said:


> how many of you would sport the "Captivating Wood Dash Trim, Steering Wheel and Door Inserts!!" ?? :biggrin:


SMDH

Is that a late model side view mirror as well?!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:yes: it is....


----------



## rey's'58 (Apr 1, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


 NICE


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BigVics58 said:


> how many of you would sport the "Captivating Wood Dash Trim, Steering Wheel and Door Inserts!!" ?? :biggrin:


Whoever did that to that car needs to be kicked in the nuts 58 times


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Anyone got pics on how they mounted there cruiser skirts? I got the lower brackets but that's it. Where do they attach to on the car and is there another center bracket?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

58 CANDIAN FRAME ALREADY SAND BLASTED 400.00 PICKED UP IN ORANGE COUNTY ,CA MY LOSS YOUR GAIN 714-371-5654


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Out for a bath today










Also did a HID upgrade recently...not sure "better" is the word for it??? Still getting used to it


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

rememberFROGG said:


> Out for a bath today


it looks nice, dont see to many silver ones :thumbsup:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

rememberFROGG said:


> Out for a bath today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got some badass 58s homie :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

CUANTO ASI?


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

BTT with an observation.

Why is that people today dont give a shit about customers? I been waiting forever for some stuff and have not even gotten a price yet.


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> CUANTO ASI?



Will take better pictures around the 28-29th when i get here home .


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

BigVics58 said:


> it looks nice, dont see to many silver ones :thumbsup:





no joke said:


> you got some badass 58s homie :thumbsup:


Thanks homies


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

No New 58 Rags popping out for the summer ???


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

1959-1960 OG NOS SEAT BELTS RARE $625 SHIPPED HARD TO FIND GUYS YOU CAN CHANGE THE WEBBING ANY COLOR YOU WANT I HAVE OG WEBBING ALSO BUCKLES CAN BE PAINED ALSO THESE ARE A VERY RARE ACCESSORY IC-5000 AND CS-5000 CORVETTE AND IMPALA .. 
CALL ME 805-409-5330 I MIGHT TAKE A GOOD TRADE AND CASH COMPLETE WITH HARD WARE 

















I ALSO HAVE THIS SET OF SEAT BELTS 1957-1958-1959 ONLY 
CAME HAMMER TONE BLUE/GREY RARE ASKING $1200


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

looking for a Continental kit for 58, paypal ready or cash!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

jimdog said:


> No New 58 Rags popping out for the summer ???


IM TRYING...IM TRYING! :happysad:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 457125
> View attachment 457126
> View attachment 457127
> View attachment 457128


WHY is everything flat?? you building turntable car or somehting?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

pintado se va a ver chingon oscar!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

digging the 58 skirts on this 59 en mexico!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

BIGTONY said:


> WHY is everything flat?? you building turntable car or somehting?


yup


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> pintado se va a ver chingon oscar!!


LE VOY A PONER PATTERNS EN EL BELLY Y EL FRAME... TODO BIEN "MICHOACANO"!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Don Dueces said:


>


Is this your car? I know its in Orlando now...Without that booty kit


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

rememberFROGG said:


> Is this your car? I know its in Orlando now...Without that booty kit


:nosad:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:facepalm:


Don Dueces said:


>


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

Took the 58 out for a cruise on sunday


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


 gangster !!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/16077153022...ELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649#ht_500wt_689

58 chrome hood hinges


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Don Dueces said:


>



SORRY BUT THATS FUGLY!!!!!


----------



## richlaura7 (Mar 23, 2012)

These car is very beautiful!


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

NOT AFFRAID TO DRIVE THE BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


EXCANDALOW said:


>


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Whats the best linkage for the tri carb setup???










Found this one on ebay, any info would be appreiciated!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200733478892?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

specspec said:


> Took the 58 out for a cruise on sunday


one of my fave in hawaii


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

THUGGNASTY said:


> Whats the best linkage for the tri carb setup???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:dunno:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Don Dueces said:


>


nice, just take away the booty kit tho. love the color to


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


:worship:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

specspec said:


> Took the 58 out for a cruise on sunday


:thumbsup: looks good


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

58 Del-pala said:


> SORRY BUT THATS FUGLY!!!!!


Im no one to judge anybodys car, specially someone with a 58 vert, but I do have to agree with your opinion brother!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

348


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

All i can say is WOW mad props on every impala in here there is not one i dont like :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

BigVics58 said:


> nice, just take away the booty kit tho. love the color to


LEAVE THE BOOTY KIT, PUT ON SOME CRUISER SKIRTS AND TAKE OFF THEM "FUGLY" WHEELS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

factory press kit for 1958, these were to help the salesteam sell the "NEW 1958`s" FILMS FROM ALL ACCESSOERIES, TO LEVEL AIR SUSPENTION, 
these are super rare, only 1 was sent to the dealerships


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

THUGGNASTY said:


> 348


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

I have a really nice set of 58 trail masters if anyone is looking, original brackets included-not repro's
Also included is the instructions.
I'll post pictures later.


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

videos my son took at the LA show 2011


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

red63rag said:


> videos my son took at the LA show 2011


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

UP 4 SELL MY FRIEND SAYS ITS AN O.G. BOOTY KIT 4 A 58 IMPALA MISSING SOME PARTS


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

58 Trailmasters if anyone is interested:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Origin...Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e6cec335c&vxp=mtr


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> UP 4 SELL MY FRIEND SAYS ITS AN O.G. BOOTY KIT 4 A 58 IMPALA MISSING SOME PARTS


missing a price tag too


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

My newest project car ! Any one intresting in buying this orginal paint car ?


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 461395
> My newest project car ! Any one intresting in buying this orginal paint car ?
> View attachment 461396


What did you want for it


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 461395
> My newest project car ! Any one intresting in buying this orginal paint car ?
> View attachment 461396


Cuanto???


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

cherry 64 said:


> What did you want for it



Going to Pomona !!! Around 35-39 k has a 348 tripwer mot0r in it .


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

mrocha1964 said:


> Going to Pomona !!! Around 35-39 k has a 348 tripwer mot0r in it .


Its worth it bro


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

300.00 58 hardtop candian frame already sand blasted has to be picked up asap or i cut it up


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Damn that's a deal on both the rag and the frame!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 461395
> My newest project car ! Any one intresting in buying this orginal paint car ?
> View attachment 461396


1/2 OG PAINT! :biggrin:... NICE BRO!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

mrocha1964 said:


> Going to Pomona !!! Around 35-39 k has a 348 tripwer mot0r in it .


ANY MORE PICS???


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

*details please how much rust whats missing?*


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


>




Og paint car . 348 With a tri power intake, car is 100% complete unmolested orginal 58 convertible. need floor pans


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

i just picked up 2 sets of front fender caps asking $300 each set Shipped call 805-409-5330


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

California dreamin


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

MR.GM84 said:


> 300.00 58 hardtop candian frame already sand blasted has to be picked up asap or i cut it up


where is it located?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

BigVics58 said:


> where is it located?


ORANGE CA


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Finlly had made time to drive her !


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice find,,,


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 462478
> View attachment 462480
> View attachment 462481
> View attachment 462482
> Finlly had made time to drive her !


Them rides look REAL NICE but man can you get the top pump fixed on that one her top is still up  LOL


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:IS THAT A KARDASHIAN??


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

SICK ASS RIDE


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Anybody else see that little kid buy the 58 rag for 73k on Barrett Jackson yesterday??? He signed for it and everything


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Having a moving sale so the visor needs to go asap......http://www.ebay.com/itm/1958-Chevy-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item33747050d3&vxp=mtr


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rememberFROGG said:


> Anybody else see that little kid buy the 58 rag for 73k on Barrett Jackson yesterday??? He signed for it and everything


so the prices have come down that far?? that a kid can afford them?


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:IS THAT A KARDASHIAN??


 if u drink a 30 pack ...lol


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:



:worship: wonder what color this is


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


I like the trim ring on the kit, thats diff. Did they just paint over a chrome one and leave the edge chrome? or is that a chrome ring snapped on?


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 462478
> View attachment 462480
> View attachment 462481
> View attachment 462482
> Finlly had made time to drive her !


I bet she's was a sweet driveuffin: and the 58 looks like it would be cool too:thumbsup:. NICE!!!!!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> so the prices have come down that far?? that a kid can afford them?


Nahh, I'm sure it was his "daddys" pocket...the kid looked about 10yrs old



westsidehydros said:


> I like the trim ring on the kit, thats diff. Did they just paint over a chrome one and leave the edge chrome? or is that a chrome ring snapped on?


My opinion is that its that cheap plastic door trim you would buy at any auto parts store so you don't chip your paint when you open your door into the car next to you at Wal-Mart


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

View attachment 462478
View attachment 462480
View attachment 462481
View attachment 462482
Finlly had made time to drive her ![/QUOTE]


allways got the hot girls with your ride

and i beleive i've said that before !!


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

rememberFROGG said:


> Nahh, I'm sure it was his "daddys" pocket...the kid looked about 10yrs old
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is that its that cheap plastic door trim you would buy at any auto parts store so you don't chip your paint when you open your door into the car next to you at Wal-Mart


Cheap plastic chrome has no place on a 58! Or any Old car IMO.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

westsidehydros said:


> View attachment 462478
> View attachment 462480
> View attachment 462481
> View attachment 462482
> Finlly had made time to drive her !



allways got the hot girls with your ride

and i beleive i've said that before !![/QUOTE]

Thanks !! I will post more later ! Just might have to keep this one around for a bit longer !


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

at the dub show


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 463810


:thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 463810


Hell YA!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Will be taking this to going to pomona !


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: Man 58 look Gangster with old school rims


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TX IMPERIALS said:


> View attachment 464184
> View attachment 464185
> View attachment 464186
> View attachment 464187


:wow:  uffin:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :wow:


Damn. I'm not a hater but i'm hating right now. lol :thumbsup:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

RAG 6T1 said:


> Damn. I'm not a hater but i'm hating right now. lol :thumbsup:



Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 0spoc0 (Apr 20, 2012)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :wow:


NEED MORE OF HER AND THE CAR! NOW!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


is it getting delivered?


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> is it getting delivered?


Its been here for 2 weeks ! not sure what to do with it ?


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Whats everyone doing its been a little quite i'll wake things up here is a little something I am doing to my 58 Rag Got to touch things up a little forget the rear plastic window I had a guy make me a custom rear glass window This one you can see out of getting it installed it will look good can't wait i will be posting pictures this week when it's installed ............


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

H1-CH NO spotlight handle HEAD AND ROD ARE THERE LIGHT AND MIRROR THIS IS THE SAME 57-58 CHEVROLET AND IMPALA ASKING $80 SHIPPED GREAT IF YOU NEED PARTS 
CALL JIMMY 805-409-5330


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


Damn


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


> Damn


X2.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

jimdog said:


> Whats everyone doing its been a little quite i'll wake things up here is a little something I am doing to my 58 Rag Got to touch things up a little forget the rear plastic window I had a guy make me a custom rear glass window This one you can see out of getting it installed it will look good can't wait i will be posting pictures this week when it's installed ............


Nice


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


> Damn


:yes:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 471853
> View attachment 471854


Holy shit!


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

MR.IMP said:


> Holy shit!


X58


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


Deezamn, that sob is nice!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 471853
> View attachment 471854


That mofo gonna bang!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.IMP said:


> Holy shit!


:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

locorider said:


> That mofo gonna bang!


FINISHING UP THE FRAME AND AFTER THIS ITS HEADED DOWN TO "DANNY D's" SHOP! CANT WAIT TO FINISH THIS DAMN THING!:biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


AY LA LLEVAN COMPA, ALMOST READY FOR DANNY TO LAY DOWN HIS MAGIC!:biggrin:


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

13OZKAR said:


> AY LA LLEVAN COMPA, ALMOST READY FOR DANNY TO LAY DOWN HIS MAGIC!:biggrin:


No manches! 
That reminds me of a model car, can't wait to see painted !


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Of 58 spotlight, clean!

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/view...md=VIDESC&index=10&nav=SEARCH&nid=92821016048


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


Is this going to be in LRM?


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

DKM ATX said:


> Is this going to be in LRM?


It looks like south side blues which already came out years ago


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


SUPER CLEAN...


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Jimmy u need a new camera phone!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

My buddies selling this, not sure what year it's too. Maybe 58, can anyone help identify. Thanks


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> My buddies selling this, not sure what year it's too. Maybe 58, can anyone help identify. Thanks


What are the numbers on the serial no tag?


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> Jimmy u need a new camera phone!


lol
X58 Jimmy


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

locorider said:


> What are the numbers on the serial no tag?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


>


1956 Cadillac


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

locorider said:


> 1956 Cadillac


Thanks


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

yea my black berry is about had it bro !!!!!


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

locorider said:


> 1956 Cadillac


The walking Chevy encyclopedia

What's up bro uffin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

bengiXxer1000 said:


> The walking Chevy encyclopedia
> 
> What's up bro uffin:


neta!!
:wow:
learn something new every day!!
:h5:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

locorider said:


> What are the numbers on the serial no tag?


besides the numbers on most of these will they fit on chevs?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> besides the numbers on most of these will they fit on chevs?


bases are different on 59 and 58


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> bases are different on 59 and 58


i mean like a 58 caddy and a 58 chevy
same years ??


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

locorider said:


> 1956 Cadillac


HEY I GOT BOUT 3-4 OF EM LAYING AROUND MY GARAGE, IF I PM YOU THE NUMBERS CAN YOU TELL WHAT CARS THEIR FOR???


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

bengiXxer1000 said:


> The walking Chevy encyclopedia
> 
> What's up bro uffin:


HAHA, not really man. Just a little reading here and there...



EXCANDALOW said:


> besides the numbers on most of these will they fit on chevs?


Usually the bases are specific to the year and model, so a Cadi wont fit flush on a chevy etc. Relays, power inverters and specially the foot switches are usually different too. 



13OZKAR said:


> HEY I GOT BOUT 3-4 OF EM LAYING AROUND MY GARAGE, IF I PM YOU THE NUMBERS CAN YOU TELL WHAT CARS THEIR FOR???


Yea sure, send them!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

The next clue to check the serial number printed on a paper sticker on the amplifier. If the amplifier was mounted under the hood of the car for a long time the tag maybe deteriorated and fell off. The phototube had a metal tag in the years 1952 through 59 and a paper tag between the phototube and mounting in 1960 through 66. The serial number consists of nine digits. The first digit indicated the division this unit was sent to. The second and third digits indicated what year the unit when into. The remaining 6 digits indicated the serial number starting with number one. If you run across a very high number starting with the 100,000 range, this means there may have been a minor mid year production change.
Here is a breakdown of the model and serial numbers as they apply to the various car lines;
156 000001 Chevrolet
256 000001 Pontiac
356 000001 Oldsmobile
456 000001 Buick
556 000001 Cadillac
857 000001 Lincoln. An "A" will follow the serial number 1964 and up
864 000001-B Mercury
864 000001-C Ford
756 000001 Warrant Replacement. The number 7 was GMC truck division and no automatic headlight dimming system were ever used in trucks *There is a exception to this coding, in 1952 this system of numbers was not used yet, but it still had a serial number with all 9 digits.
After properly identifying and making sure the Autronic eye is complete, It is time to start restoring the unit, The bad wiring should be replaced with new. Next make sure all connectors are clean and free of corrosion (all electrical connectors on the car should be cleaned, at these were made of brass and on a 40 plus year old car they will tarnish making poor connection).
The amplifier housing cover 1952-1958 should be glass blasted, primed then painted gloss black, the phototube and mounting should be dissembled, and glass blasted, primed and painted the color of your dash. If this unit was originally purchased over the counter at the dealer the phototube was painted Cumulus gray or dark gray, 1960 units and later, the housing was sent in primer, either red or dark gray.
All vacuum tubes should be replaced or tested to make sure they are in top working condition. The vibrator in the amplifier (1952-1958) should be replaced with a solid-state replacement vibrator, which will last for many, many years.
Today driving standards have changed considerable from yesteryear. In 1956 it was dark out there! Today we have halogen headlights, reflective signs, and reflective paint on the highways, so, if we would use the factory sensitivity adjustments, your upper headlamps would seldom turn on. Though many hours of testing of my own cars, I've recalibrated most of my factory testers, most all dealers had one or more of these. Once the unit is running I have always let it run for several hours, if not days, to see if it is going to fail. In my option if the unit is going to fail it will do so in the first 24 hrs of operation.
Another option that was available on Cadillac and Buick was the "twilight sentinel" this was first used in 1960. I am often asked if this option was part of the guide-matic system, It is not. It is a completely separate unit from the Guide-matic. This is a electronic device which automatically turn the headlights on and off. The operation of the lights is determined by the amount of daylight available for safe driving. The twilight sentinel used the same numbering system as the Autronic eyes, but the number always started with the letter "L".


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Yo Mr Impala...thanks for sharing! No such thing as too much knowledge :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

rememberFROGG said:


> Yo Mr Impala...thanks for sharing! No such thing as too much knowledge :biggrin:


x58


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

does any body has a trnsmition mount and fenders top brakes the ones in front of hood hinges


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

i meant fender holders brakets


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

osegura said:


> i meant fender holders brakets


 i got a set 100.00+ shipping


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

OG DINSMORE COMPASS TAKING BEST OFFER I CHANGED THE BOWL OUT IN IT CALL ME OR TEXT FOR MORE DETAILS 805-409-5330 ......


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Barba said:


>


I'm digging this picture Jose!!!Premier baby !!!!!


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Barba said:


>



:bowrofl:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Barba said:


>


:wow: uffin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

585960 said:


> View attachment 476574


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Guys Cleaning out my Garage have a lot of small parts i will be listing more here is a some of the stuff i have your going to have to call me because i dont always check Layitlow ot text me 
805-409-5330 >>>>>>>>Thanks 58 Crew


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

rag61 said:


> I'm digging this picture Jose!!!Premier baby !!!!!


Thats right Johny, PREMIER, ALL DAY, EVERY DAY......:h5:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Barba said:


>


Right click, save. 

That's an ill pic :thumbsup:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

For sale 40K obo


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

http://images.craigslist.org/5L25I65H43G83Lf3N7c5933a314f84c81150d.jpg


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

Rare :wow:


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

OG-CRENSHAW said:


>


Nice comes with a towing hitch and all... 

Is homeboy leaving his mark back there?


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

That's as high tech as it gets in my Rag...


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

What happened to Petesta? havent seen any posting from him in awhile. Anybody got any close up pics of fendermounted spotlights? looks like he had a set on ebay but the outside brackets seemed to be differnt then what i had. anybody got any info on them?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

fullsize67 said:


> What happened to Petesta? havent seen any posting from him in awhile. Anybody got any close up pics of fendermounted spotlights? looks like he had a set on ebay but the outside brackets seemed to be differnt then what i had. anybody got any info on them?


i have an outter bracket 4 sale


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

bengiXxer1000 said:


> Nice comes with a towing hitch and all...
> 
> Is homeboy leaving his mark back there?


lolz :rofl: sure is


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> i have an outter bracket 4 sale


you got a pic of it to compair?


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

rudster said:


> View attachment 482206


BADASS


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

no joke said:


> BADASS


One of my fav.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


DAMN! MUST BE NICE TO OWEN ONE OF THESE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

585960 said:


> View attachment 482990
> View attachment 482991


se mira chingones, cuantos son tuyos 3-4 O todos lol


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

no joke said:


> se mira chingones, cuantos son tuyos 3-4 O todos lol


Just 3 lol and my 60 was missing .... Couldn't find a driver for it your 59 is the shit homie loaded up was it pretty pricey ??


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

585960 said:


> Just 3 lol and my 60 was missing .... Couldn't find a driver for it your 59 is the shit homie loaded up was it pretty pricey ??


LOL thanks homie, para mi mucho para ti pennies LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

... WENT TO "ZAMORA MICHOACAN, MEXICO" LAST YEAR AND SAW THIS!!!


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

Got a treat for all the 58ers on here. Took me a minute to finish the video but its finished. Please comment and share guys.


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

Damm what a shame.


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

rudster said:


> Damm what a shame.


Yeah, that's what I said, these dudes had no clue at the time. :loco:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

bengiXxer1000 said:


> Yeah, that's what I said, these dudes had no clue at the time. :loco:


Just a little water damage lol I'm sure it will sell for same price as everyone else's rag little bit of sun and as good as new ! This day and age they wreck Ferrari's and other sick shit all day long there just cars .......:biggrin:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

585960 said:


> Just a little water damage lol I'm sure it will sell for same price as everyone else's rag little bit of sun and as good as new ! This day and age they wreck Ferrari's and other sick shit all day long there just cars .......:biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

585960 said:


> Just a little water damage lol I'm sure it will sell for same price as everyone else's rag little bit of sun and as good as new ! This day and age they wreck Ferrari's and other sick shit all day long there just cars .......:biggrin:


No doubt, water damage or not I'd still snatch it up :biggrin:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

fullsize67 said:


> View attachment 487754


It's a good thing the rockers rotted away or it would have been a bitch to fit it between those walls.


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

58's ARE BADASS! CAN'T WAIT TO GET MINE!


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

apperntly he went to load it on his trailer with a forklift and the whole thing broke in half. sad part is its a level air car


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

fullsize67 said:


> View attachment 487754


MAKES IT EASY TO STORE TILL YOUR READY TO BUILD IT


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

I posted my 58 in the classifieds if anyone is looking for a real nice restoration project.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

fullsize67 said:


> apperntly he went to load it on his trailer with a forklift and the whole thing broke in half. sad part is its a level air car


:wow:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 483051
> ... WENT TO "ZAMORA MICHOACAN, MEXICO" LAST YEAR AND SAW THIS!!!


It's possible, I got mine in Guanatos.


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

still looking fo original combs for my vissor mirror pockets.if any one has any the want to sell or trade let me know.thanks.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

*SOCIOS car show*


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## El Eazy-e (May 22, 2010)

Socios Car Show


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

[/QUOTE]

Dam, anyone have more pictures of this cooper 58?


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

rudster said:


> still looking fo original combs for my vissor mirror pockets.if any one has any the want to sell or trade let me know.thanks.



Rare to find the clear chevy comb, but they're out there. You just have to be REAL patient.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

MR.IMP said:


>


Dam, anyone have more pictures of this cooper 58?[/QUOTE]
This Car was from SouthSide.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

59JUNKIE said:


> Dam, anyone have more pictures of this cooper 58?


This Car was from SouthSide.
View attachment 488988
View attachment 488989
[/QUOTE]:yes:


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> Rare to find the clear chevy comb, but they're out there. You just have to be REAL patient.


Yea I hear you. I've been on the hunt for a bit now. But this grasshopper has much patience. Thanks. Let me know if you find some someone wants to trade or sell. thanks again.


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

EXCANDALOW said:


> This Car was from SouthSide.
> View attachment 488988
> View attachment 488989


:yes:[/QUOTE]

Orale, Koral kaos
It looks more cooper than koral kay in the picture.


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

rudster said:


> Yea I hear you. I've been on the hunt for a bit now. But this grasshopper has much patience. Thanks. Let me know if you find some someone wants to trade or sell. thanks again.


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> View attachment 489175


Lol. You bunch of hoarders. Jk.thats pretty cool aside from the two on my car I got 4 other nos ones just no combs. Once again if any one wants to deal I need two.


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> Dam, anyone have more pictures of this cooper 58?


This Car was from SouthSide.
View attachment 488988
View attachment 488989
[/QUOTE]

:thumbsup:


----------



## ACE RAG SS (Feb 13, 2008)

Car was from south side car club ..... Chris Rourke son now owns it.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> Dam, anyone have more pictures of this cooper 58?


This Car was from SouthSide.
View attachment 488988
View attachment 488989
[/QUOTE]

Love it


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

I would love to own this 58.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> View attachment 489894
> I would love to own this 58.


 That's the same car.


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> View attachment 489894
> I would love to own this 58.


Yup, it's a bad mofo even though I personally like the white top a lot better.


----------



## JOHNNY58 (Jun 1, 2009)

bengiXxer1000 said:


> Got a treat for all the 58ers on here. Took me a minute to finish the video but its finished. Please comment and share guys.


 that was nice


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

found this local recently its not forsale but were trying to get it


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


> found this local recently its not forsale but were trying to get it


do your thang my boy, get that bitch :thumbsup:


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

JOHNNY58 said:


> that was nice


Thanks homie, I tried to leave some sense of a story line to it, which is capped off in the end with the car being resurfaced from the pool. Glad you enjoyed it :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

kandychromegsxr said:


> found this local recently its not forsale but were trying to get it


I see a few goodies in there, snatch that Continental kit up for me :biggrin: 
This baby hasn't been on the road since '89. Nice pickup once they let it go.


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

bengiXxer1000 said:


> I see a few goodies in there, snatch that Continental kit up for me :biggrin:
> This baby hasn't been on the road since '89. Nice pickup once they let it go.


Dam! Forget the 58, how much for the jeep!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Benny G said:


>


Nice display! 
And the car too ofcourse!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

kandychromegsxr said:


> found this local recently its not forsale but were trying to get it


I hate the type of person that won't sell but yet will just let it sit and rot away :guns:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

rememberFROGG said:


> I hate the type of person that won't sell but yet will just let it sit and rot away :guns:


 X 2


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

rememberFROGG said:


> I hate the type of person that won't sell but yet will just let it sit and rot away :guns:


Tell me where it's at and I will try to convince him for you. Lol. Nice find.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> View attachment 489894
> I would love to own this 58.


Darker top sets it off more but either way it's a beautiful car


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

rollindeep408 said:


> Darker top sets it off more but either way it's a beautiful car


I agree


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

fullsize67 said:


> View attachment 487754


I KNOW that car


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

BIGTONY said:


> I KNOW that car


you go and talk to him or you seen it befor?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> I KNOW that car


:wow:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

fullsize67 said:


> you go and talk to him or you seen it befor?


level air 58 rag what a shame


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

bengiXxer1000 said:


> Got a treat for all the 58ers on here. Took me a minute to finish the video but its finished. Please comment and share guys.


:tears:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*'58 Impala ................. "Foxy Lady"








*


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

:machinegun:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

for sale


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 493757
> View attachment 493753
> View attachment 493754
> for sale


cleaned up nice. you decide to keep it now?


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

fullsize67 said:


> cleaned up nice. you decide to keep it now?


For sale


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

fullsize67 said:


> you go and talk to him or you seen it befor?


Seen pics and heard about the car a few years ago and you and i have talked about it STAY HYDRATED LOL


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Almost there just interior to be fitted up and get it on the road..........THEN JUICE IT!


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


> Almost there just interior to be fitted up and get it on the road..........THEN JUICE IT!


:thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

BIGTONY said:


> Seen pics and heard about the car a few years ago and you and i have talked about it STAY HYDRATED LOL


HAHA thanks for reminding me. Downing a cold one right now.


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

rudster said:


> View attachment 494660


BADASS :wow:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


> Almost there just interior to be fitted up and get it on the road..........THEN JUICE IT!


looks good did you put the visor on call me i found the rear antenna paper we made for you


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

angel1954 said:


> looks good did you put the visor on call me i found the rear antenna paper we made for you


thats not mine but yeah i got the visor on. looks good thanks again bro. im gonna need that antenna paper cause i still gotta do that. cant call ya right away im back overseas for awhile. you ever get those right side spotlight brackets made up?


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

After getting the visor on


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

NICE, I THINK 57 AND 58s LOOK SO MUCH BETTER WITH A VISOR, THE HARD PART IS FINDING THEM.



fullsize67 said:


> After getting the visor on
> View attachment 494902


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

fullsize67 said:


> thats not mine but yeah i got the visor on. looks good thanks again bro. im gonna need that antenna paper cause i still gotta do that. cant call ya right away im back overseas for awhile. you ever get those right side spotlight brackets made up?


got them done puting one on a 58 so i can show how they look and they look good


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

MIRACLE said:


> NICE, I THINK 57 AND 58s LOOK SO MUCH BETTER WITH A VISOR, THE HARD PART IS FINDING THEM.


 i got them visors for sale 57 & 58 hardtops


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

angel1954 said:


> i got them visors for sale 57 & 58 hardtops


How much? And do you still have cruiser skirt hockey sticks?


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

PM' PRICE AND PICS PLEASE, THANKS.



angel1954 said:


> i got them visors for sale 57 & 58 hardtops


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

angel1954 said:


> looks good did you put the visor on call me i found the rear antenna paper we made for you


I was not putting a visor on this one. May have been someone else with similar build. 
I ended up getting a antenna layout from AutoCityClassics thanks.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

fullsize67 said:


> After getting the visor on
> View attachment 494902


Damn....never considered fitting a visor but after seeing this pic im thinking about it. Maybe when i get the conti kit and cruiser skirts the visor will have to be included.

Does anyone know if the 57 & 58 tissue box is the same. ?????


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

rudster said:


> View attachment 494660


This is just beautiful. 
I think im going to have to get some truspokes in the future....


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

^^nice!!


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

angel1954 said:


> got them done puting one on a 58 so i can show how they look and they look good


:thumbsup:Just let me know


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

DKM ATX said:


>


 Nice


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

rudster said:


> View attachment 494660


Bad Ass Rudy... Post up more pics...


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


> Almost there just interior to be fitted up and get it on the road..........THEN JUICE IT!


TTT  for LOYALTYIVLIFE


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

If anyone is interested in a nos levelair compressor bracket let me know.$700


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

TTT what happend to all the fiftyhaters out there?


----------



## JustinHale (Jun 13, 2012)

Looking for complete 58 AC system (all engine parts, compressor, condenssor etc.) I have underdash control unit and chrome vents need duct work too. Please PM me with any info Thanks- greatly appreciated.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

THROWBACK


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

i know it went dry everyone is Rolling with there Tops Dropped i no i was this weekend !!!!


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

jimdog said:


> i know it went dry everyone is Rolling with there Tops Dropped i no i was this weekend !!!!


Show off haha. Hey Jimmy you ever get those skirt seals in yet?


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Skim said:


> THROWBACK



Can't beat the roofline on a hardtop 58


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Looking for some Conv trunk hinges


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

fullsize67 said:


> View attachment 487754


 I'd punch that dude


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Some accessories for sale:























http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...0-1961-1962-1963-1964-impala-accessories.html


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Looking for a roof visor, cont. kit, and some cruisers w/ or w/o acc. Need AsAP!!!!


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

how much for that visor mirror? 



MR.IMP said:


> Some accessories for sale:
> 
> View attachment 500354
> 
> ...


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Anyone got any extra rocker mouldings? prefer NOS but will redo used og ones


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

yeloe253 said:


> how much for that visor mirror?


PM sent


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

209impala said:


> Looking for a roof visor, cont. kit, and some cruisers w/ or w/o acc. Need AsAP!!!!


 hey bro i got a roof visor call me 714-561-2310 i,m in southern california costa mesa i,m Oscar


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 500947


Nice fender mounted spotlight--bad 58!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

kandychromegsxr said:


> found this local recently its not forsale but were trying to get it


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 500947


Anybody have any more pictures of this one? Looks like the plates say bowtie connection


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

BigVics58 said:


> Anybody have any more pictures of this one? Looks like the plates say bowtie connection


Japan putting it down again with this one.


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

Just picked up my car from the body shop!!! a little more progress.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

Breaking her out tomorrow for this picnic in MD


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

bengiXxer1000 said:


> Breaking her out tomorrow for this picnic in MD


Nice !!:h5:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

LOOKS NICE WITHOUT SKIRTS!!!!! :nicoderm:


bengiXxer1000 said:


> Breaking her out tomorrow for this picnic in MD


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

bengiXxer1000 said:


> Breaking her out tomorrow for this picnic in MD


Lookin good homie


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 500947




this 58 is doing it!


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

BigVics58 said:


> Anybody have any more pictures of this one? Looks like the plates say bowtie connection


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.IMP said:


> No manches!
> That reminds me of a model car, can't wait to see painted !


me too!


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

585960 said:


> Nice !!:h5:


Thanks bro


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

MYERS60 said:


> LOOKS NICE WITHOUT SKIRTS!!!!! :nicoderm:


Working on that... Thanks


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

locorider said:


> Lookin good homie


Thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

have 2 n.o.s. sets of exhaust ports


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :worship:


wet wet,,,,,,,,,, sic ride


----------



## rey's'58 (Apr 1, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> have 2 n.o.s. sets of exhaust ports


PM ME WITH A PRICE


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 500947


:thumbsup::guns:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

I have some goodies for sale if anyone needs it pm me.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> have 2 n.o.s. sets of exhaust ports


how ma


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

815moto said:


> I have some goodies for sale if anyone needs it pm me.


How much for the vin and trim plate ?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> how ma


ALL SOLD


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

815moto said:


> I have some goodies for sale if anyone needs it pm me.


ALL SOLD....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

osegura said:


> hey bro i got a roof visor call me 714-561-2310 i,m in southern california costa mesa i,m Oscar


Sorry for getting back to you so late. I'll be waiting for those pix Oscar.:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 503872
> View attachment 503874
> View attachment 503876
> View attachment 503877
> View attachment 503878


:wow: damn that's yours too??!!?? I thought I had a lot of whips :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MYERS60 said:


> LOOKS NICE WITHOUT SKIRTS!!!!! :nicoderm:


But even better WITH em


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 503872
> View attachment 503874
> View attachment 503876
> View attachment 503877
> View attachment 503878


daaaamn!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 503872
> View attachment 503874
> View attachment 503876
> View attachment 503877
> View attachment 503878


se ve chingon mi oscar :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 503872
> View attachment 503874
> View attachment 503876
> View attachment 503877
> View attachment 503878


wow...floor work looks pretty sick !!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> :wow: damn that's yours too??!!?? I thought I had a lot of whips :wow:


YOUR RIGHT BEHIND ME BROTHER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> se ve chingon mi oscar :thumbsup:


HEY I KNOW SOMEBODY WHO MOLDED THEIR FRAME N BELLY BAD ASS... THAT THING AINT "NO JOKE"!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

westsidehydros said:


> wow...floor work looks pretty sick !!


JUST A FEW MORE DETAILS! :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> HEY I KNOW SOMEBODY WHO MOLDED THEIR FRAME N BELLY BAD ASS... THAT THING AINT "NO JOKE"!!!!!! :biggrin:


ya YOU, your 58 is looking badass


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

puro pelotero aqui!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

*digo paleteros!!*
:biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> YOUR RIGHT BEHIND ME BROTHER!!!! :biggrin:


I need me a 59 rag tho :run:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:naughty:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> :naughty:


uh oh, you getting into the 58 game bro?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

fullsize67 said:


> uh oh, you getting into the 58 game bro?


Yep lol. I Want a 2dr or vert soo might as well stock up


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Yep lol. I Want a 2dr or vert soo might as well stock up


Oh shit. thats cool. always good to see more rides in the NW. :thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

which one of these air cleaners are correct? or are either?








Or


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

fullsize67 said:


> which one of these air cleaners are correct? or are either?
> View attachment 504554
> 
> 
> ...


Both wrong.... this is correct... ain't that right Sam? lol :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

rememberFROGG said:


> Both wrong.... this is correct... ain't that right Sam? lol :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rememberFROGG said:


> Both wrong.... this is correct... ain't that right Sam? lol :thumbsup:


but wasn`t there 2 different air cleaners used in 58? or just the one?


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> but wasn`t there 2 different air cleaners used in 58? or just the one?


2 ......... Snorkels are different positions


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHO HAS THE SECOND PIC? 
DID AUTO CITY CLASSICS REMAKE BOTH AIR CLEANERS OR JUST THE 1?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> puro pelotero aqui!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> *digo paleteros!!*
> :biggrin:









.... :biggrin:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :wave:


Big RY!!! Whats new brother?! 



MR.59 said:


> but wasn`t there 2 different air cleaners used in 58? or just the one?





585960 said:


> 2 ......... Snorkels are different positions


I thought there was just one for the tri-power???


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

MR.IMP said:


> View attachment 502204
> 
> 
> View attachment 502205


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

For sale if anyone's interested it has 4 wheel discs it also has the positraction emblem but too lazy to see if it's a real posi. $12k obo.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

fullsize67 said:


> which one of these air cleaners are correct? or are either?
> View attachment 504554
> 
> 
> ...


The first one looks correct, except for the paint. the 2nd one is a 59 or later one



rememberFROGG said:


> Both wrong.... this is correct... ain't that right Sam? lol :thumbsup:


That pic looks familiar :biggrin:....
Wazup Jimmy, hows your 58 fleet doing?



MR.59 said:


> but wasn`t there 2 different air cleaners used in 58? or just the one?


There was a couple of different ones; including the early design like the pic Frog posted. Another was a later design with the front snorkel moved to face the battery (as to suck and get rid of the acid fumes), also another late design w a flat lid but still w 3 holes, and the rare and very, very hard to find AC air cleaner cover. 
Autocity only makes one, the early style w the "pie dish" lid.

One thing all 58 air boxes had in common was the Tall Stacks to clear the wire looms in all 58 348s for pass cars. Trucks did not have the tall wire looms.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

1942aerosedan said:


> For sale if anyone's interested it has 4 wheel discs it also has the positraction emblem but too lazy to see if it's a real posi. $12k obo.
> View attachment 505208


Is this the one you were goin to build? if so, you know what extra parts I want to buy off you :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

1942aerosedan said:


> For sale if anyone's interested it has 4 wheel discs it also has the positraction emblem but too lazy to see if it's a real posi. $12k obo.
> View attachment 505208


looks like the quarters were cut?
any pics of the interior!
trunk and engine?
rust areas please!!


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 505111
> .... :biggrin:


Ice cream man .... Lol


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

EXCANDALOW said:


> looks like the quarters were cut?
> any pics of the interior!
> trunk and engine?
> rust areas please!!


Yes previous owner cut the rear wheel wells, I added some pictures to my ad under the for sale section.


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

locorider said:


> Is this the one you were goin to build? if so, you know what extra parts I want to buy off you :biggrin:


I'm saving those for a future 58. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1942aerosedan said:


> I'm saving those for a future 58. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

locorider said:


> The first one looks correct, except for the paint. the 2nd one is a 59 or later one
> 
> 
> That pic looks familiar :biggrin:....
> ...


59`s ,are they completely different set up?
i gotta check the one car in my storage, and see what it has as far as an aircleaner


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> 59`s ,are they completely different set up?
> i gotta check the one car in my storage, and see what it has as far as an aircleaner


perrys got all the treasures in storage nice,:thumbsup: pics please


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

no joke said:


> perrys got all the treasures in storage nice,:thumbsup: pics please


that ones not stored near here,,,,,,,,,,,
outta sight out mind.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

no joke said:


> perrys got all the treasures in storage nice,:thumbsup: pics please


perry you are no joke...
:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> 59`s ,are they completely different set up?
> i gotta check the one car in my storage, and see what it has as far as an aircleaner


Yea, 59-61 carbs and air cleaner are different from 58. 
58 is 58 only.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks, save me a trip to check it


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Does anyone have pics of how to install cruiser skirts?


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Saw this at a show today


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Saw this at a show today


Damn that car been around for along time. I remeber when the old owner had it. it was all og and looked alot better befor the wheels and interior mods. still nice to see a 58 out tho


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Selling some of my NOS accessories if anyone is interested:









http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...1957-thru-1964-rare-accessories-nos-used.html


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 509867


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

jimdog said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

rememberFROGG said:


> Both wrong.... this is correct... ain't that right Sam? lol :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


He bought it for how much???? !!!!!


----------



## diosdado (Feb 2, 2012)

I am looking for foxcraft GO35's for my 58 Impala ASAP. Please call I rarely am on this form. 623-521-9449


----------



## diosdado (Feb 2, 2012)

...cruiser skirts


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


>


she looked like she was buried!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

leg46y said:


> He bought it for how much???? !!!!!


$400.00 back then, you could still find them gems real cheap, i found a 59 rag for 500.00, and another for 700.00
the 500.00 was a part, and the dad thought the kid was just going to let it sit around, so he thought it was worth about 500.00 in parts.
i still have the 700.00 one.


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

OG EMBLEMS FOR SALE CALL 805-409-5330 I ALSO HAVE OTHER 58 IMPALA MOLDINGS 
PLEASE CALL THIS ARE IN GREAT SHAPE AND OG NO PITTING CHOME IS SUPER NICE NEEDS PAINT DETAIL


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

jimdog said:


> OG EMBLEMS FOR SALE CALL 805-409-5330 I ALSO HAVE OTHER 58 IMPALA MOLDINGS
> PLEASE CALL THIS ARE IN GREAT SHAPE AND OG NO PITTING CHOME IS SUPER NICE NEEDS PAINT DETAIL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


>


This one got wrapped around a telephone pole a few years ago, I just so hapenned to park mine up the street from his house the same night he had just wrecked it. its finally back out, looks better then before


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Stilllooking for cruisers also looking for the stainless trim that goes around the visor. PM me with any info or prices. Thanks.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## DavidGs SS (Dec 24, 2010)

Am looking for a driver side full quater panel.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 509867


 :shocked: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Cruise night in Seattle


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

THE PETE-STA said:


> :scrutinize:


Oh shit he lives. Whats good Pete?


----------



## Harko (Jun 13, 2011)

what would a 58 vert folding top be worth ?
im considering a 64 pontiac top and having to modify it for $200


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Cruise night in Seattle


 Nice


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Harko said:


> what would a 58 vert folding top be worth ?
> im considering a 64 pontiac top and having to modify it for $200


from where your at, shipping would more than the cost of the top.
but are you going to be making a 64 rack into a 58?
you should post up the picks on how it`s done


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Anyone need some trim tags? got a 58 hardtop- honey biege built in Oakland. And a 58 rag blk built in van nuys.
The rag tag has a bullet hole through it though. The car had about !0 other holes. This was the tag that was on my rag before I sold it.


----------



## Harko (Jun 13, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> from where your at, shipping would more than the cost of the top.
> but are you going to be making a 64 rack into a 58?
> you should post up the picks on how it`s done


thats cool ,still looking for a ballpark price ...

need cruser skirts ,continental kit and impala guard spears ,the mail system has issues with 60 inches so a trip over might be on the cards


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

just picked this up


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 516392
> just picked this up


Looks solid :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 516392
> just picked this up


Good for you too bad it's not an IMPALA


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:werd:


1942aerosedan said:


> Good for you too bad it's not an IMPALA


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks homies


fullsize67 said:


> Looks solid :thumbsup:





BIG WHIT 64 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

Cruising in Detroit


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

USO Detroit picnic


Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

fullsize67 said:


> Oh shit he lives. Whats good Pete?


lol he was MIA FROM lAyItLow!!!


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

Last one (sold about a year ago)










On to the next one...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LastMinuteCustoms said:


> Last one (sold about a year ago)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

LastMinuteCustoms said:


> Last one (sold about a year ago)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Can't beat an OG interior in my opinion


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Very clean trailmaster, just add the bracket.
CHEAP!
$750


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

i have 2 stock rims both have been sand blasted call me @ 805-409-5330 take $50 for both u pay shipping


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Doing some cleaning, trim tag anyone?


----------



## 510rag64ss (May 22, 2010)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Movin' Violation (Jun 9, 2011)

Wanted to show you a new t-shirt design from Movin' Violation that we just released. FREE SHIPPING on all online orders and sizes all the way up to 5X! 
To order go to www.MovinViolation.com and select the SHOP link. Thanks guys!


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

510rag64ss said:


> View attachment 519144


:bowrofl:


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Not originals

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1958-IMPALA...Parts_Accessories&hash=item337a3c83e5&vxp=mtr


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Movin' Violation said:


> Wanted to show you a new t-shirt design from Movin' Violation that we just released. FREE SHIPPING on all online orders and sizes all the way up to 5X!
> To order go to www.MovinViolation.com and select the SHOP link. Thanks guys!


Nice design. You guys should do a rag 61 shirt. 


Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

1942aerosedan said:


> Not originals
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1958-IMPALA...Parts_Accessories&hash=item337a3c83e5&vxp=mtr


"I WAS TOLD THEY ARE N.O.S." i think he meant NOT.ORIGINAL.SHIT LOL


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1942aerosedan said:


> Not originals
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1958-IMPALA...Parts_Accessories&hash=item337a3c83e5&vxp=mtr


I have seen a couple sets that looked fake, and they still brought big dough, I think not everybody knows they repoped these skits


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> "I WAS TOLD THEY ARE N.O.S." i think he meant NOT.ORIGINAL.SHIT LOL


Not only that, look at the second skirt, check out the molding holes,,,,,,
These guy took the worst skirts he had, and made them into 58s


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1958-Chevy-...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr

:facepalm:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

fullsize67 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1958-Chevy-...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr
> 
> :facepalm:


Lol rare accessory?


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

fullsize67 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1958-Chevy-...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr
> 
> :facepalm:


Looks like a fucking greyhound LOL


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

BIGTONY said:


> "I WAS TOLD THEY ARE N.O.S." i think he meant NOT.ORIGINAL.SHIT LOL


I saw them right when they can out I told him to post better pictures he never did there fake ass cruiser skirts I told him looks like someone made them .....


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Off the jack stands and on the road again... taking my lady out to lunch... yo Rob those are some blurry ass pics lol


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Car's looking good frog!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Looking good


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

rememberFROGG said:


> Off the jack stands and on the road again... taking my lady out to lunch... yo Rob those are some blurry ass pics lol


car looks good man, How stressed were you to drill for that visor?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

locorider said:


> Car's looking good frog!


X2


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

locorider said:


> Car's looking good frog!


Was nice to finally meet you wish i could have been a better host or tour guide LOL any scores on the way home?


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Do rocker mouldings mount with only clips or is there a mounting screw on them at all? i think i found some og rockers finaly but there is a hole on one end, not sure if its someones cheep fix or if there supposed to be like that. :dunno:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

locorider said:


> Car's looking good frog!





rag61 said:


> Looking good





fullsize67 said:


> car looks good man, How stressed were you to drill for that visor?





BigVics58 said:


> X2


Thx homies! Measure 100 times drill once lol... I should make a template for everyone else too


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

LOL for real man, i did mine to and was stressing pretty hard, the shop i went thru was supposed to drill befor paint but didnt. worth the work tho imo


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

What's a average price for a complete visor?


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

BigVics58 said:


> What's a average price for a complete visor?[/QUOTE
> 
> I paid about $1500 for mine, was supposed to be NOS but most defently was not. thats usuly what i see them for tho. hit up Angle1954 on here. i ended up needing new outer brackets for mine and he hooked it up, good dude to deal with and always seems to have whats needed


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

fullsize67 said:


> Do rocker mouldings mount with only clips or is there a mounting screw on them at all? i think i found some og rockers finaly but there is a hole on one end, not sure if its someones cheep fix or if there supposed to be like that. :dunno:


Yes the rocker trim does have a screw hole on one end.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

1942aerosedan said:


> Yes the rocker trim does have a screw hole on one end.


Thanks. that means there looking pretty good from the pics then.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

fullsize67 said:


> BigVics58 said:
> 
> 
> > What's a average price for a complete visor?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> Was nice to finally meet you wish i could have been a better host or tour guide LOL any scores on the way home?


Same here, thanks for everything. And no it was kinda dry on the way home, CL had no goodies on the route home


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

locorider said:


> Same here, thanks for everything. And no it was kinda dry on the way home, CL had no goodies on the route home


That sucks atleast hopefully the kids got they feet wet at the beach LOL


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> That sucks atleast hopefully the kids got they feet wet at the beach LOL


They did bro, thanks for the directions that place was nice, good weather good times.


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

anyone have picks on how to mount the seatbelts for 58 convertible. I want to mount seatbelts but I want to make sure I don't mount the holes all over the place. if any has picks of the floors that would be cool.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

menace59 said:


> anyone have picks on how to mount the seatbelts for 58 convertible. I want to mount seatbelts but I want to make sure I don't mount the holes all over the place. if any has picks of the floors that would be cool.


damn luis, almost ready or what?? seatbelt talk seems like it :thumbsup:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

no joke said:


> damn luis, almost ready or what?? seatbelt talk seems like it :thumbsup:


Pretty much! Going to the painters next week to line up the hood, truck, and some touch ups, then I will send to finish the interior. Hopefully it will be ready for New Years!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

....58's


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

UGHHHH!! GET DOWN, GET DOWN!!! CUMBIA!! LOL!


13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 529008
> ....58's


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

menace59 said:


> Pretty much! Going to the painters next week to line up the hood, truck, and some touch ups, then I will send to finish the interior. Hopefully it will be ready for New Years!!!!


hopefully my bucket 59 is good enough to park next to your 58 out there,  cause am sure your 58 is ganna be on point


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 529008
> ....58's


pinche oscar, i didnt know you had moves like that


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

no joke said:


> hopefully my bucket 59 is good enough to park next to your 58 out there,  cause am sure your 58 is ganna be on point


Your car is beautiful!


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

menace59 said:


> Your car is beautiful!


thanks homie, just added a vacuum ashtray


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

no joke said:


> thanks homie, just added a vacuum ashtray


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> thanks homie, just added a vacuum ashtray


I DIDNT KNOW YOU SMOKE.... :rofl:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> pinche oscar, i didnt know you had moves like that


HEY WACHA....


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Got og power brake setup and 2spd wipersr 58 on eBay


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> HEY WACHA....
> View attachment 529942
> View attachment 529942
> View attachment 529942
> View attachment 529942


y con chucks!!
eres cabron oscar!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> y con chucks!!
> eres cabron oscar!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MYERS60 said:


> UGHHHH!! GET DOWN, GET DOWN!!! CUMBIA!! LOL!


:biggrin:....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

bengiXxer1000 said:


>


:h5:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

What's really going on???


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> :wave:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


>


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Well, it has been awhile since I posted any progress picks of my 58 convertible!!! Just had a baby, so I haven't seen my garage in a couple of months!! so finally she is running and driving, trying to get all of the bugs out before I put the top and interior in! This week i sending it to the paint shop for some touch ups!!!!!


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

menace59 said:


> Well, it has been awhile since I posted any progress picks of my 58 convertible!!! Just had a baby, so I haven't seen my garage in a couple of months!! so finally she is running and driving, trying to get all of the bugs out before I put the top and interior in! This week i sending it to the paint shop for some touch ups!!!!!


 Beautiful ride you got there! :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

menace59 said:


> Well, it has been awhile since I posted any progress picks of my 58 convertible!!! Just had a baby, so I haven't seen my garage in a couple of months!! so finally she is running and driving, trying to get all of the bugs out before I put the top and interior in! This week i sending it to the paint shop for some touch ups!!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

menace59 said:


> Well, it has been awhile since I posted any progress picks of my 58 convertible!!! Just had a baby, so I haven't seen my garage in a couple of months!! so finally she is running and driving, trying to get all of the bugs out before I put the top and interior in! This week i sending it to the paint shop for some touch ups!!!!!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

menace59 said:


> Well, it has been awhile since I posted any progress picks of my 58 convertible!!! Just had a baby, so I haven't seen my garage in a couple of months!! so finally she is running and driving, trying to get all of the bugs out before I put the top and interior in! This week i sending it to the paint shop for some touch ups!!!!!


DAMN luis looking real good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

menace59 said:


> Well, it has been awhile since I posted any progress picks of my 58 convertible!!! Just had a baby, so I haven't seen my garage in a couple of months!! so finally she is running and driving, trying to get all of the bugs out before I put the top and interior in! This week i sending it to the paint shop for some touch ups!!!!!


Congrats on the baby. Nice color on the car to :thumbsup:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Thanks! Amazing how much time and effort was spent on this build, 3 body shops, 2 engine swaps, lost some major parts and had to re order! So close to the finish! There are some good people out there, but their is also some bad characters!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> DAMN luis looking real good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

menace59 said:


> Thanks! Amazing how much time and effort was spent on this build, 3 body shops, 2 engine swaps, lost some major parts and had to re order! So close to the finish! There are some good people out there, but their is also some bad characters!


AINT THAT THE FUCKING TRUTH.... AINT "NO JOKE"!!!


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

menace59 said:


> Thanks! Amazing how much time and effort was spent on this build, 3 body shops, 2 engine swaps, lost some major parts and had to re order! So close to the finish! There are some good people out there, but their is also some bad characters!


man that drop looks good, i hear ya on the bad shops, went thru one with my 58, lots of unfinished work and lost a few parts. way to stick with it tho cause in the end you got a clean 58 drop. :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

menace59 said:


> Well, it has been awhile since I posted any progress picks of my 58 convertible!!! Just had a baby, so I haven't seen my garage in a couple of months!! so finally she is running and driving, trying to get all of the bugs out before I put the top and interior in! This week i sending it to the paint shop for some touch ups!!!!!
> ]


Lookin good Luis, can't wait for the finished interior and top pics!


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

menace59 said:


> Thanks! Amazing how much time and effort was spent on this build, 3 body shops, 2 engine swaps, lost some major parts and had to re order! So close to the finish! There are some good people out there, but their is also some bad characters!


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

I got NOS 58 windshield washer accessory for sale 550 shipped


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

rememberFROGG said:


> TTT


Nice plates


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

menace59 said:


> Well, it has been awhile since I posted any progress picks of my 58 convertible!!! Just had a baby, so I haven't seen my garage in a couple of months!! so finally she is running and driving, trying to get all of the bugs out before I put the top and interior in! This week i sending it to the paint shop for some touch ups!!!!!


Glad you stuck It out it looks great


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Mr Impala said:


> Glad you stuck It out it looks great


Thanks for your help!


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

menace59 said:


> Well, it has been awhile since I posted any progress picks of my 58 convertible!!! Just had a baby, so I haven't seen my garage in a couple of months!! so finally she is running and driving, trying to get all of the bugs out before I put the top and interior in! This week i sending it to the paint shop for some touch ups!!!!!



real nice!!!


----------



## Aces Hai (May 10, 2010)

Anyone know the length From
Outside drum to outside drum on a stock 58 axle 

Thanks


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

Aces Hai said:


> Anyone know the length From
> Outside drum to outside drum on a stock 58 axle
> 
> Thanks



if I remember correctly it's 61 1/4"


----------



## Aces Hai (May 10, 2010)

has anyone here put a lincoln versailles rear end on a 58? what size rims did u run afterwords. what did u do for the wishbone mount on the axle. i want to keep my original in tacked, i would like to run 13x7 if possible 
im up in the air about just a shortened ford 9 with drums or a versailles w/disc. im pretty sure the versailles is 57.5 inches. 

any input would be much appreciated 

thanks


----------



## Aces Hai (May 10, 2010)

Where's all the 58 gurus??


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Aces Hai said:


> has anyone here put a lincoln versailles rear end on a 58? what size rims did u run afterwords. what did u do for the wishbone mount on the axle. i want to keep my original in tacked, i would like to run 13x7 if possible
> im up in the air about just a shortened ford 9 with drums or a versailles w/disc. im pretty sure the versailles is 57.5 inches.
> 
> any input would be much appreciated
> ...


I prefer shortening the original rear 1 1/2 each side... tuck all day


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

rememberFROGG said:


> I prefer shortening the original rear 1 1/2 each side... tuck all day


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE NZ (Jan 9, 2005)

rememberFROGG said:


> I prefer shortening the original rear 1 1/2 each side... tuck all day


So 1 1/2 inches each side will give plenty of clearance on a 58 to run 13x7z with skirts? Cause I am going to run my standard diff now in my 58 brookwood and shorten that and would make life easy if knew a rough measurement before hand I had thought about 2 inches then would make it plenty?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

rememberFROGG said:


> I prefer shortening the original rear 1 1/2 each side... tuck all day


AGREED!


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

LA SUPER SHOW JOES RIDE LOOKING GOOD


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

I AM RUNNING 13X7 " OG McLeans " I HAD MY OG REAR END CUT THE HOMIE JOHN BOWTIE CONNECTION HAD IT CUT FOR ME ROLLS LIKE A CHAMP AND THE CRUISER SKIRTS FIT JUST RIGHT


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

you guys run the stock rears with wires and arn't worried about walkin the axle out? on a 58? dam, you got more balls than me !!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jimdog said:


> LA SUPER SHOW JOES RIDE LOOKING GOOD


thought Joe would have framed one of my old convert posters,,,, but it matched his car real nice!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

jimdog said:


> I AM RUNNING 13X7 " OG McLeans " I HAD MY OG REAR END CUT THE HOMIE JOHN BOWTIE CONNECTION HAD IT CUT FOR ME ROLLS LIKE A CHAMP AND THE CRUISER SKIRTS FIT JUST RIGHT


Car looks real nice, a friend of mine sent me a pic of your car at a gas station a while back


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

jimdog said:


> I AM RUNNING 13X7 " OG McLeans " I HAD MY OG REAR END CUT THE HOMIE JOHN BOWTIE CONNECTION HAD IT CUT FOR ME ROLLS LIKE A CHAMP AND THE CRUISER SKIRTS FIT JUST RIGHT


looking good jimmy :thumbsup:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Yea homie from BAKERSFIELD I NO HIM HIS IN GOODTIMES RIGHT ???


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

GUYS FYI SCAMMER AGAIN LISTING JIM'S 58 ON SANDIEGO CRAIGSLIST http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/3254223165.html


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

I HAVE BLEW A FEW AXLE BEARING LOL BUT ITS ALL GOOD....... 13X7 ARE THE WAY TO ROLL THEY LOOK HELLA GOOD I WENT 10 YEARS AND 20,000 MILE BEFORE I BLEW MY DRIVER SIDE AXLE BEARING AND 2 CENTER CARRIER BEARINGS NOT BAD I HAVE DROVE MY CAR TO LAS VEGAS FROM SANTA MARIA THATS A 6 HOUR DRIVE ON 13X7 NO PROBLEM DROVE IT TO POMONA & LOS ANGELES A SHIT LOAD OF TIME TO BAKERSFIELD TO THE CAR SHOW U CANT BE SCARED TO DRIVE IT .........


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> thought Joe would have framed one of my old convert posters,,,, but it matched his car real nice!


HE FRAME MY OLD ONE I GAVE HIM AND HE GAVE IT BACK TO ME IT LOOKS NICE THATS IS YOUR OLD ONE IN FRONT OF THE CAR SUPER CLEAN WALL POSTER !!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jimdog said:


> HE FRAME MY OLD ONE I GAVE HIM AND HE GAVE IT BACK TO ME IT LOOKS NICE THATS IS YOUR OLD ONE IN FRONT OF THE CAR SUPER CLEAN WALL POSTER !!


HE GOT THAT CONVERT ONE FROM ME, IT``S WAS SUPER CLEAN, I THOUGHT IT WOULD HAVE BEEN FRAMED,,,,,
I DIDN`T SEE HIM AT THE SHOW THIS LAST SUNDAY, SAW HIS CAR, BUT NOT HIM.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

jimdog said:


> Yea homie from BAKERSFIELD I NO HIM HIS IN GOODTIMES RIGHT ???


Yea thats him


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:around:  :around:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

jimdog said:


> I HAVE BLEW A FEW AXLE BEARING LOL BUT ITS ALL GOOD....... 13X7 ARE THE WAY TO ROLL THEY LOOK HELLA GOOD I WENT 10 YEARS AND 20,000 MILE BEFORE I BLEW MY DRIVER SIDE AXLE BEARING AND 2 CENTER CARRIER BEARINGS NOT BAD I HAVE DROVE MY CAR TO LAS VEGAS FROM SANTA MARIA THATS A 6 HOUR DRIVE ON 13X7 NO PROBLEM DROVE IT TO POMONA & LOS ANGELES A SHIT LOAD OF TIME TO BAKERSFIELD TO THE CAR SHOW U CANT BE SCARED TO DRIVE IT .........


 lo

I hear ya on the not scared to drive it, but I wont own a 58-64 chevy without puttin a 9" in it. Losing a axle at 60mph is no fun:nosad:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

westsidehydros said:


> lo
> 
> I hear ya on the not scared to drive it, but I wont own a 58-64 chevy without puttin a 9" in it. Losing a axle at 60mph is no fun:nosad:


no i been lucky it was a mile from my house i might disc brake the rear end this year with a 9' rear end a lot better and more safe...


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> HE GOT THAT CONVERT ONE FROM ME, IT``S WAS SUPER CLEAN, I THOUGHT IT WOULD HAVE BEEN FRAMED,,,,,
> I DIDN`T SEE HIM AT THE SHOW THIS LAST SUNDAY, SAW HIS CAR, BUT NOT HIM.


Me and Joe were both hanging out for a while i got in early took off around 2:45 PM there were some bad ass rides


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jimdog said:


> Me and Joe were both hanging out for a while i got in early took off around 2:45 PM there were some bad ass rides


WE GOT IN N SUNDAY.
I SEE JOES CAR ALL THE TIME, BUT YOU STILL HAVE SIT A STARE AT IT ANYWAY, SHE`S THAT NICE!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Few update pics of the 58 build with interior fitted. Just waiting on new side glass and brake rebuild parts to arrive from US then should be on the road.Sorry for the poor quality iphone pics.

Hopefully someone can help me. Im chasing 2 parts. Im after the small stainless trim that is on the top of the glovebox door. My is damaged beyond repair. 

Also i have managed to misplace part of the door lock assy. I have the latch assy fitted up and the new door handles fitted but missing the pivot piece that opens latch assy when door handle button is pushed. I cant even remember what it really looks like. I have been searching ebay and other places for months. Dont think the 4 door setup is the same as the Impala (so Auto City Classic informs me). Its going to be hard to take the car out if i can not open from the outside once the glass is fitted up. 

Any help greatly appreciated.
Paul


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


> Few update pics of the 58 build with interior fitted. Just waiting on new side glass and brake rebuild parts to arrive from US then should be on the road.Sorry for the poor quality iphone pics.
> 
> Hopefully someone can help me. Im chasing 2 parts. Im after the small stainless trim that is on the top of the glovebox door. My is damaged beyond repair.
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


> Few update pics of the 58 build with interior fitted. Just waiting on new side glass and brake rebuild parts to arrive from US then should be on the road.Sorry for the poor quality iphone pics.
> 
> Hopefully someone can help me. Im chasing 2 parts. Im after the small stainless trim that is on the top of the glovebox door. My is damaged beyond repair.
> 
> ...


VERY NICE...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


> VERY NICE...


:wave: GATES!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

westsidehydros said:


> lo
> 
> I hear ya on the not scared to drive it, but I wont own a 58-64 chevy without puttin a 9" in it. Losing a axle at 60mph is no fun:nosad:


i am running a shortened stock rear end on 13x7 with ~C~ clips groved right behind the bearing keeper and had no problems!!
just thought id share !
ill look for the pic i took of it when i did it!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> :wave: GATES!!!


BIG RY, WHAT IS UP MY BROTHER? I'VE BEEN AWAY FOR A WHILE MAN, I NEED TO CATCH UP IN HERE....


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> i am running a shortened stock rear end on 13x7 with ~C~ clips groved right behind the bearing keeper and had no problems!!
> just thought id share !
> ill look for the pic i took of it when i did it!!


What's the measurement drum face to drum face?


1-1/2 on each side can't be enough, my buddy has a 58' hard top with 5.5 in the back of his car and just nearly clears, so if you shorten 1-1/2 then add 1-1/2 for a 13x7 (7" wide ) your back to being to close to the inside quarter.... I think 1-7/8 to 2 " would give a lil more room to the quarter, jut to know your not gonna rub your whit wall, and everyone knows how hard it is to find 155's these days.


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

razor said:


> What's the measurement drum face to drum face?
> 
> 
> 1-1/2 on each side can't be enough, my buddy has a 58' hard top with 5.5 in the back of his car and just nearly clears, so if you shorten 1-1/2 then add 1-1/2 for a 13x7 (7" wide ) your back to being to close to the inside quarter.... I think 1-7/8 to 2 " would give a lil more room to the quarter, jut to know your not gonna rub your whit wall, and everyone knows how hard it is to find 155's these days.



my guess would be if you go from 5.5 to 7" the difference in the wheel offset would be closer to 0.75".....and not 1-1/2"


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

*Groupe So Cal.*


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Some parts for sale 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...post-all-58-impala-parts-24.html#post15925582


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

SouthSide


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

58 impala visor for sale complete with all stainless and OG mounting brackets

1150 plus shipping


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 539513
> View attachment 539514
> 
> SouthSide


VERY VERY NICE!!! ANYMORE PICTURES OF THIS EIGHT?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

5DEUCE said:


> 58 impala visor for sale complete with all stainless and OG mounting brackets
> 
> 1150 plus shipping



GREAT PRICE, IF SOMEONE NEEDS THIS YOU BETTER GRAB THIS QUICK...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

5DEUCE said:


> 58 impala visor for sale complete with all stainless and OG mounting brackets
> 
> 1150 plus shipping


Ouch! Who put those screws in there lol


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

rememberFROGG said:


> Ouch! Who put those screws in there lol


I know man....that's how I got it
But nothing that can't be fixed
For an extra 100 I can have both corners fill welded and polished


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

rememberFROGG said:


> Ouch! Who put those screws in there lol


Doesn't somepne reproduce the corner pieces?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

MR.IMP said:


> Doesn't somepne reproduce the corner pieces?



THE OLD MAN THAT USED TO MAKE THEM AND THE CRUISER SKIRT SCUFF GUARDS PASSED AWAY A FEW YRS AGO, THERE ARE STILL A FEW CORNER MOLDINGS FLOATING AROUND, BUT THEY OBVIOUSLY DON'T FIT LIKE ORIGINALS, BUT YOU TAKE WHAT YOU CAN FIND... I'VE HAD ALLOT OF VISORS AND FOR SOME DAMN REASON THEY'RE ALWAYS MISSING THE CORNER MOLDINGS....


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

THE PETE-STA said:


> THE OLD MAN THAT USED TO MAKE THEM AND THE CRUISER SKIRT SCUFF GUARDS PASSED AWAY A FEW YRS AGO, THERE ARE STILL A FEW CORNER MOLDINGS FLOATING AROUND, BUT THEY OBVIOUSLY DON'T FIT LIKE ORIGINALS, BUT YOU TAKE WHAT YOU CAN FIND... I'VE HAD ALLOT OF VISORS AND FOR SOME DAMN REASON THEY'RE ALWAYS MISSING THE CORNER MOLDINGS....



Yup
Nine out of 10 were always missing that corner pieces and mounting brackets. A complete visor for 1100 that's a good deal.


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

5DEUCE said:


> 58 impala visor for sale complete with all stainless and OG mounting brackets
> 
> 1150 plus shipping





THE PETE-STA said:


> GREAT PRICE, IF SOMEONE NEEDS THIS YOU BETTER GRAB THIS QUICK...





MR.IMP said:


> Yup
> Nine out of 10 were always missing that corner pieces and mounting brackets. A complete visor for 1100 that's a good deal.



here is some pics of the brackets


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Damn, I will need that... Just not yet


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

5DEUCE said:


> I know man....that's how I got it
> But nothing that can't be fixed
> For an extra 100 I can have both corners fill welded and polished


Nice! :thumbsup:


Lil sneak peak of my winter project.....


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

rememberFROGG said:


> Nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Lil sneak peak of my winter project.....


Oh snap! Shits gettin real...


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


>



Im in love......


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

5DEUCE said:


> 58 impala visor for sale complete with all stainless and OG mounting brackets
> 
> 1150 plus shipping


Visor is sold


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

rememberFROGG said:


> Nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Lil sneak peak of my winter project.....


Oh damn, i dont even feel like i can post here anymore.


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

5DEUCE said:


> Visor is sold


that was a good deal for that visor i was looking at it and its a hardtop visor


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Hell ya that was a good price


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:fool2:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

anyone got a extra pair of front fender inserts? the small ribbed triangle piece? seems like the shop that had my car lost more then i first realized.. :facepalm:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

fullsize67 said:


> anyone got a extra pair of front fender inserts? the small ribbed triangle piece? seems like the shop that had my car lost more then i first realized.. :facepalm:


The 4 sgt strips on the side of the fender? I prolly have done extras


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

fullsize67 said:


> anyone got a extra pair of front fender inserts? the small ribbed triangle piece? seems like the shop that had my car lost more then i first realized.. :facepalm:


I ALSO HAVE SOME...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

FIFTYH8ER CREW! :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

locorider said:


> FIFTYH8ER CREW! :biggrin:


:yes:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

locorider said:


> The 4 sgt strips on the side of the fender? I prolly have done extras


No the small stainless piece that goes under the long piece. towards the back of the fender. in front of the door


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

So what's up. Does anyone wanna sell me some og vanity mirror combs??


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

fullsize67 said:


> No the small stainless piece that goes under the long piece. towards the back of the fender. in front of the door


Oh the front fender insert. I think it's aluminum.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

locorider said:


> Oh the front fender insert. I think it's aluminum.


yeah thats it, my bad i was thinking aluminum but typed stainless. Anyone got a good pair of those they wanna get rid of?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## thee monte carlo (Sep 5, 2009)

What kind of condition? Are you selling the pair? How much?


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

58's are bad ass.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Skim said:


> 58's are bad ass.


X58


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:naughty::shh:


Skim said:


> 58's are bad ass.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

EXCANDALOW said:


> > NICE


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

specspec said:


>


Badass


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

specspec said:


>


looking real good


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

specspec said:


>




nice!!!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

locorider said:


> Badass





fullsize67 said:


> looking real good





THE PETE-STA said:


> nice!!!


Thanks guys


----------



## cbone63 (Mar 24, 2009)

locorider said:


> X58





Skim said:


> 58's are bad ass.


Yes sir, they are bad ass and mucho dinero, I got a 58eighter man teaching me the ropes


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

specspec said:


>


Lookin nice :worship:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

cbone63 said:


> Yes sir, they are bad ass and mucho dinero, I got a 58eighter man teaching me the ropes


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

specspec said:


>


:wave:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

specspec said:


>


Came out sweet!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

anybody have an extra set of seat trim?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Skim said:


> anybody have an extra set of seat trim?


I have extra seat trim. And I have a complete front seat w trim


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

LRM page 18! Got a lil small pic in there but its cool lol... Imma stand proud!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

rememberFROGG said:


> LRM page 18! Got a lil small pic in there but its cool lol... Imma stand proud!


I saw that, cool shit!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Skim said:


> anybody have an extra set of seat trim?





locorider said:


> I have extra seat trim. And I have a complete front seat w trim


Never mind, just sold it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

locorider said:


> Never mind, just sold it


dizzamn lol


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

specspec said:


>


nice!!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

rememberFROGG said:


> LRM page 18! Got a lil small pic in there but its cool lol... Imma stand proud!


hell yes!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

I spend all day at Henry's Customs getting my top and carpet done!!! Henry got down!!!!! next stop is adjusting the power windows at MATAS and finishing the rest of the interior!!!


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

menace59 said:


> I spend all day at Henry's Customs getting my top and carpet done!!! Henry got down!!!!! next stop is adjusting the power windows at MATAS and finishing the rest of the interior!!!



:worship:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

menace59 said:


> I spend all day at Henry's Customs getting my top and carpet done!!! Henry got down!!!!! next stop is adjusting the power windows at MATAS and finishing the rest of the interior!!!


Looks good, almost there Luis!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

menace59 said:


> I spend all day at Henry's Customs getting my top and carpet done!!! Henry got down!!!!! next stop is adjusting the power windows at MATAS and finishing the rest of the interior!!!



BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

menace59 said:


> I spend all day at Henry's Customs getting my top and carpet done!!! Henry got down!!!!! next stop is adjusting the power windows at MATAS and finishing the rest of the interior!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

no joke said:


> menace59 said:
> 
> 
> > I spend all day at Henry's Customs getting my top and carpet done!!! Henry got down!!!!! next stop is adjusting the power windows at MATAS and finishing the rest of the interior!!!
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

man thats bad ass!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

58 level air compressor and tank FORSALE taking offers


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

menace59 said:


> I spend all day at Henry's Customs getting my top and carpet done!!! Henry got down!!!!! next stop is adjusting the power windows at MATAS and finishing the rest of the interior!!!


Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

WENT TO THE BARRETT JACKSON AUTO SHOW N VEGAS THIS WEEKEND N THIS CLEAN OG 58 WENT TO $102,000 HERE SOME PICS OF IT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

one day, 1 day, ill be a member of this ELITE club


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Thanks Locorider, Pete-sta, NO Joke, Excandalow, Benny G, Skim, and Full size 67! Almost there!


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

menace59 said:


>


BADASS :thumbsup:


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

menace59 said:


>



Lookin real nice, Luis!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

just got another 58 level air comp and tank tonight


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

menace59 said:


>


esta chingon!!
:worship:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

menace59 said:


>


Getting close Luis its come along way


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

menace59 said:


> I spend all day at Henry's Customs getting my top and carpet done!!! Henry got down!!!!! next stop is adjusting the power windows at MATAS and finishing the rest of the interior!!!


DAMN! THAT THING IS...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

menace59 said:


>


....


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

menace59 said:


> I spend all day at Henry's Customs getting my top and carpet done!!! Henry got down!!!!! next stop is adjusting the power windows at MATAS and finishing the rest of the interior!!!


Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> WENT TO THE BARRETT JACKSON AUTO SHOW N VEGAS THIS WEEKEND N THIS CLEAN OG 58 WENT TO $102,000 HERE SOME PICS OF IT


Dang that's nice


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

...


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

menace59 said:


> I spend all day at Henry's Customs getting my top and carpet done!!! Henry got down!!!!! next stop is adjusting the power windows at MATAS and finishing the rest of the interior!!!



DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 545767
> View attachment 545768
> View attachment 545769
> ...
> View attachment 545770


moving right along ozkar


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

damn ozkar looking nice!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

menace59 said:


>


Yea thats damn nice!


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

still for sale or trade


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

She woke up after a 4 month nap


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> WENT TO THE BARRETT JACKSON AUTO SHOW N VEGAS THIS WEEKEND N THIS CLEAN OG 58 WENT TO $102,000 HERE SOME PICS OF IT


How was the quality of the work? just goes to show what a difference that makes.102K for a HT is crazy money!






menace59 said:


> Thanks Locorider, Pete-sta, NO Joke, Excandalow, Benny G, Skim, and Full size 67! Almost there!


Yes sirr well deserved



13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 545767
> View attachment 545768
> View attachment 545769
> ...
> View attachment 545770


:thumbsup:



585960 said:


> View attachment 545852
> 
> She woke up after a 4 month nap


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

locorider said:


> How was the quality of the work?
> 
> Looking at the fuel filter it couldn't have been too detailed


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

^ lol no kiddin!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

menace59 said:


>


Sweet, love the color


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

From a local show here in Henderson..clean 58


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 545767
> View attachment 545768
> View attachment 545769
> ...
> View attachment 545770


DAMN!!  can i be your friend


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

585960 said:


> View attachment 545852
> 
> She woke up after a 4 month nap


well she looks well rested and ready to be driven, BADASS HOMIE


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

585960 said:


> View attachment 545852
> 
> She woke up after a 4 month nap


Badass 58!


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 545767
> View attachment 545768
> View attachment 545769
> ...
> View attachment 545770


Clean ride!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

have all kinds of trades for you how many do i need


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Ragtopss said:


> View attachment 546084
> View attachment 546085


BAD BITCH RIGHT HERE!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> DAMN!!  can i be your friend


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> BAD BITCH RIGHT HERE!!


DAMN ALL THESE 58'S MAKING ME ITCHY TO GET ANOTHER ONE...:around:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

no joke said:


> well she looks well rested and ready to be driven, BADASS HOMIE


:h5:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

menace59 said:


> Badass 58!


Thanks bro ! Do u still have ur 59?


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

Ragtopss said:


> View attachment 546094


 wow !!!! And wow again !!!


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

13OZKAR said:


> DAMN ALL THESE 58'S MAKING ME ITCHY TO GET ANOTHER ONE...:around:


Shit im still trying to finish the 1 i got. :dunno:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Ragtopss said:


> View attachment 546094


Is that your Bentley too??? :wow:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

585960 said:


> Thanks bro ! Do u still have ur 59?


I sold it to Japan!! I kinda miss it, I would like to get another one soon. Post some more picks of that clean 58!!!


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Frosty said:


> Lookin real nice, Luis!


Your 59 is come out nice!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

ME AND MY 58... :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


> ME AND MY 58... :biggrin:


Nice hat Pete


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

THE PETE-STA said:


> ME AND MY 58... :biggrin:


:h5: sup pete


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)

585960 said:


> View attachment 545852
> 
> She woke up after a 4 month nap


SHE LOOKS GOOD VATO


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

... 58's TTT


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

This weekend we installed rocker panels and cruiser skirts. "Mata's Restorations"


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

menace59 said:


> This weekend we installed rocker panels and cruiser skirts. "Mata's Restorations"


your killing it luis :worship:looking real good, cant wait to see it


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

menace59 said:


> This weekend we installed rocker panels and cruiser skirts. "Mata's Restorations"


love that color! bad azz 58!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

666! on the 58 thread!!!!!hno:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

menace59 said:


> This weekend we installed rocker panels and cruiser skirts. "Mata's Restorations"


Damn that thing looks sick!


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

menace59 said:


>


 Your 58 is looking good homie ............


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

jimdog said:


> Your 58 is looking good homie ............


Hey now jimdog stop holding out! We all wanna see updated pics!!!


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

menace59 said:


> This weekend we installed rocker panels and cruiser skirts. "Mata's Restorations"


Simply a thing of Beauty.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

menace59 said:


> This weekend we installed rocker panels and cruiser skirts. "Mata's Restorations"


Huge difference with the skirts an rocker trims


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> your killing it luis :worship:looking real good, cant wait to see it


I wana see it too!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

menace59 said:


> This weekend we installed rocker panels and cruiser skirts. "Mata's Restorations"


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

menace59 said:


> This weekend we installed rocker panels and cruiser skirts. "Mata's Restorations"


Looking real good bro! Clean color combo


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

TTT for a clean 58


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Luis that car is already hurting feelings, damn.. Maaaatttaaaaa is gettin down!
Congrats homie that's looking good!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

locorider said:


> Luis that car is already hurting feelings, damn.. Maaaatttaaaaa is gettin down!
> Congrats homie that's looking good!


:thumbsup:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I redid all of the front again, chrome, instead of polish.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

menace59 said:


> Thanks everyone! I redid all of the front again, chrome, instead of polish.


shes a beauty :thumbsup:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

no joke said:


> shes a beauty :thumbsup:


Thanks NO JOKE!! trying to keep up with the clean 59 you got!!!!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

menace59 said:


> Thanks NO JOKE!! trying to keep up with the clean 59 you got!!!!


shit it would be an honor if u just let me park next to u


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I unearthed mine today and took her for a cruise LOL


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> shit it would be an honor if u just let me park next to u


NO MANCHES WEY... YOUR 59 IS ONE BAD ASS MOFOKA!!!






...YUP-YUP-YUP!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

menace59 said:


> Thanks everyone! I redid all of the front again, chrome, instead of polish.


que chulada de carro!!!
:worship:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

dannnnggg tony your no joke also!!!
look at that tow hog!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

menace59 said:


> Thanks NO JOKE!! trying to keep up with the clean 59 you got!!!!





no joke said:


> shit it would be an honor if u just let me park next to u


no manchen dejen eso para los pobres como yo!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> no manchen dejen eso para los pobres como yo!!


POBRE Y CON UN 61 RAG VIEN PERRON!!!


----------



## lone one (Sep 25, 2012)

ttt


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

EXCANDALOW said:


> dannnnggg tony your no joke also!!!
> look at that tow hog!!


I call it my TOWHOE LOL


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> I call it my TOWHOE LOL


Nice, so what time u want me to b there pick up the 58?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

locorider said:


> Nice, so what time u want me to b there pick up the 58?


When I got home it got in a fight with my other rides so I put it to bed again LOL


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> When I got home it got in a fight with my other rides so I put it to bed again LOL


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

locorider said:


> More pics from the homie Spanky AKA HustlerSpank


:wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> POBRE Y CON UN 61 RAG VIEN PERRON!!!
> View attachment 548865


_*THATS POOPOO 
COMPARADO CON
.1956 BEL AIR HRDTP... CHINGON
.1958 IMPALA RAG....... CHINGONSISIMO
.1959 IMPALA RAG.......BIEN CHINGON 
.1959 IMPALA RAG.......BIEN CHINGONSISMO 
.1960 IMPALA RAG.......PEROON 
.1964 IMPALA RAG.......EHHHHHHH COMO UN 61 RAG VIEN PERRON
.1966 IMPALA HRDTP...TOYOTA COROLLA (COMMUTTER)!!
*_


*NOMAS MIS UMILDES DOS CENTAVOS!!*


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

BIGTONY said:


> When I got home it got in a fight with my other rides so I put it to bed again LOL


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


>





My95Fleety said:


>


Perfect colour combo.... bad ass


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

32000$$ on LA craigs


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Saw that one he told me he's firm at $30 k ,Pete is this your old car ?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I heard its on a 3 year reg which up here means it can be bought and sold but there is NO title until the 3 years is up and anytime in those three years someone can come foward with proof of ownership and recliam the car BUT they have to pay you back for what you have into the car but that could be just a rumor i havent talked to the seller so i cant say for sure


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*THATS POOPOO
> COMPARADO CON
> .1956 BEL AIR HRDTP... CHINGON
> .1958 IMPALA RAG....... CHINGONSISIMO
> ...


:ugh: 66 IMPALA... "TOYOTA COROLLA COMMUTER"???? ITS A SENTIMENTAL THING..............






TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH THIS IS MY BABY






FROM ALL MY RIDES, Y ESTE ES SU PRIMO ERMANO






..... OH Y UN PRIMO SEGUNDO






....:happysad:.... BUT MY DREAM IS TO OWEN THESE TWO RIGHT HERE


















....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

13OZKAR said:


> :ugh: 66 IMPALA... "TOYOTA COROLLA COMMUTER"???? ITS A SENTIMENTAL THING..............
> View attachment 549749
> TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH THIS IS MY BABY
> View attachment 549750
> ...





:wow: YOU DON'T WANT MY YONKE BRO.... :biggrin:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> :ugh: 66 IMPALA... "TOYOTA COROLLA COMMUTER"???? ITS A SENTIMENTAL THING..............
> View attachment 549749
> TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH THIS IS MY BABY
> View attachment 549750
> ...


ya what he said lol u dont want my white shit box either :squint:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

menace59 said:


> This weekend we installed rocker panels and cruiser skirts. "Mata's Restorations"



bad ass color:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> :ugh: 66 IMPALA... "TOYOTA COROLLA COMMUTER"???? ITS A SENTIMENTAL THING..............
> View attachment 549749
> TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH THIS IS MY BABY
> View attachment 549750
> ...


falta lo que que no amos visto!!!
:wow:hno:




THE PETE-STA said:


> :wow: YOU DON'T WANT MY YONKE BRO.... :biggrin:





no joke said:


> ya what he said lol u dont want my white shit box either :squint:


:facepalm:
lo que dariamos for either or!!
i got some kids up for trade???
a brand new one .......special ordered one will be here in a month!!
you can name him yourself!!!
:biggrin:
brand new untampered with!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Haha no shit!
I'll take both ur Yonkes de volada!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> falta lo que que no amos visto!!!
> :wow:hno:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


> :wow: YOU DON'T WANT MY YONKE BRO.... :biggrin:


HEY "ONE MANS YONKE IS ANOTHER MANS TREASURE"






... YUP-YUP-YUP!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> ya what he said lol u dont want my white shit box either :squint:


ESE CARRO ESTA... MIRA PERO BIEN...






...CHINGON!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

1942aerosedan said:


> Saw that one he told me he's firm at $30 k ,Pete is this your old car ?


NO, MY OLD 58 RAG WAS TROPICAL TURQ. AND IT ENDED UP IN MORGAN HILL, CA.... LOOKS LIKE MY OLD ONE THOUGH.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

13OZKAR said:


> HEY "ONE MANS YONKE IS ANOTHER MANS TREASURE"
> View attachment 550192
> ... YUP-YUP-YUP!



HAHA, YOU KILL ME WITH YOUR GIF IMAGES.... :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATES!!!!!:wave:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 550189


y te vurlas de los pobres y 58 nesecitados!!:facepalm:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## Aces Hai (May 10, 2010)

Does anyone know what size speaker is in the dash of a 58, 6x9??


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Aces Hai said:


> Does anyone know what size speaker is in the dash of a 58, 6x9??


5 1/4"


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 551665


_*SOPAZ!!!*_


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*SOPAZ!!!*_


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Finally got the chrome grill and headlight bezels back from the chrome shop!!! took me about 5 hours to install the damn grill bezels and bumper. After took a drive to the gas station!!!!!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

menace59 said:


> Finally got the chrome grill and headlight bezels back from the chrome shop!!! took me about 5 hours to install the damn grill bezels and bumper. After took a drive to the gas station!!!!!


:worshipAMN luis that bitch looks HARD!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

"]







[/URL]


que perron!!!
:worship:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

menace59 said:


> Finally got the chrome grill and headlight bezels back from the chrome shop!!! took me about 5 hours to install the damn grill bezels and bumper. After took a drive to the gas station!!!!!









... BAD ASS!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 552302
> ... BAD ASS!!!


AGREED!!!
:yes:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

no joke said:


> :worshipAMN luis that bitch looks HARD!!


Thanks NO JOKE! Trying to break her in!


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 552302
> ... BAD ASS!!!


Gracias!


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> AGREED!!!
> :yes:


Ya Mero!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

menace59 said:


> Ya Mero!


Bad ass bro, looks hella good!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

menace59 said:


> Finally got the chrome grill and headlight bezels back from the chrome shop!!! took me about 5 hours to install the damn grill bezels and bumper. After took a drive to the gas station!!!!!


Dam that's nice


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

menace59 said:


> Finally got the chrome grill and headlight bezels back from the chrome shop!!! took me about 5 hours to install the damn grill bezels and bumper. After took a drive to the gas station!!!!!


Gotta drive em! Thats the best part....lookin real good homie!


----------



## Aces Hai (May 10, 2010)

hey guys another question, has anyone here run 13 x 5.5 daytons in the rear with the fender skirts on, 58 of course 

any input would be much appreciated. and to the guys that have shorten there rear ends what did u use, ford 9" if so how much did u shorten it or total length when it was built ?


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

nasty homie love it:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:worship:


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

Mane that 8 in NICE!!! Hope my look somewhere close to it when I'm done with it!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

SCREEN SAVER
[/QUOTE]


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Hopefully someone can help me out. Im missing the BELL CRANK LEVER & SUPPORT. Trying to get a hold of one so i can open my door from the outside when its complete in a few weeks time. Any help would be much appreciated. Does anyone know if the 4 doors are the same?????
Paul


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

4 DOORS ARE NOT THE SAME " WHAT KIND OF 58 DO YOU HAVE 2 DOOR OR 4 DOOR


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

jimdog said:


> 4 DOORS ARE NOT THE SAME " WHAT KIND OF 58 DO YOU HAVE 2 DOOR OR 4 DOOR


I got a 2 door impala


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

dukecityrider said:


> :worship:


:thumbsup:That Is BAD TO THE ASS:thumbsup:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


> Hopefully someone can help me out. Im missing the BELL CRANK LEVER & SUPPORT. Trying to get a hold of one so i can open my door from the outside when its complete in a few weeks time. Any help would be much appreciated. Does anyone know if the 4 doors are the same?????
> Paul


 autocity ask for mike


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


> I got a 2 door impala




















looking good


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

I had John Oldenburg redo this Autronic eye a while back for me It's just the head i just picked up a super clean complete 1958 unit so i am selling this one head and base i do have a templete to install asking $450 obo I will pay shipping in the USA out side USA you pay shipping I just seen a 58 AUTRONIC EYE head like this sale for $500 a weekago on Ebay ... This one is super nice ready to plug right in call me
@805-409-5330


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


> I got a 2 door impala


TTT For this Bad Ass 58....


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

jimdog said:


> I had John Oldenburg redo this Autronic eye a while back for me It's just the head i just picked up a super clean complete 1958 unit so i am selling this one head and base i do have a templete to install asking $450 obo I will pay shipping in the USA out side USA you pay shipping I just seen a 58 AUTRONIC EYE head like this sale for $500 a weekago on Ebay ... This one is super nice ready to plug right in call me
> @805-409-5330


CHINGON!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

58's... ttt!!!


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Ordered my continental kit today and sent another batch of chrome and stainless to get refinished. Maby once i get home this time ill actully be able to finish my 58 up.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

fullsize67 said:


> Ordered my continental kit today and sent another batch of chrome and stainless to get refinished. Maby once i get home this time ill actully be able to finish my 58 up.


Bought time lol


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

angel1954 said:


> autocity ask for mike


X2 !
AUTO CITY WILL HAVE THEM


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

BIGTONY said:


> Bought time lol


haha I know right? this war has really gotten in the way of me building a car


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

fullsize67 said:


> Ordered my continental kit today and sent another batch of chrome and stainless to get refinished. Maby once i get home this time ill actully be able to finish my 58 up.


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

$130 if anyone needs one:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Anyone got the #to bowtie connection (west coast)... time to get the alternator hidden bracket


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Guys if anyone wants a set of OG 1958 Impala set belts i have 4 belts really clean i will take a good offer on them or call me 805-409-5330 have front and rear set's convertible or hard top very rare accessory ..... i have pictures i can text as well thanks .....


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

for all my fifty eight homies!!!
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/pts/3327776358.html



its here in town !!
let me know if you want me to go pick it up for you !!
just cover gas!

por que esta cabron la situacion!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> for all my fifty eight homies!!!
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/pts/3327776358.html
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:... THATS RIGHT CARNAL!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> :biggrin:... THATS RIGHT CARNAL!


have not had the privilegio to own a 58 yet so no se si ese og part or not!!
:dunno:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> have not had the privilegio to own a 58 yet so no se si ese og part or not!!
> :dunno:


YOU WILL FIND ONE, JUST GIVE IT TIME,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/350649-1958-impala-project-car.html

CHECK IT OUT


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

got a few sets if any body needs


----------



## DavidGs SS (Dec 24, 2010)

how much?


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Got a wheel question im hoping someone can help me out with. Just test fit my old set of 14x6 OG Wires with 520's to the 58. The rear has about 1/2" clearance on right side but just rubs on left side. Car is only lowered about 3"from original height. This will obvioulsy be more of an issue when the car is juiced. I have a new set of Dayton 14x6 & 175 70 14 Radials for the car but dont want to have tyres fitted if i cant use them. Someone mentioned to me once that the reverse offset on Daytons is slightly shallower than other wires. Anyone know if this is true as this may allow them to fit better. I am trying to avoid shortening the diff if i can. 
Any help appreciated. Thanks


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BMC (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

BMC said:


>


Damn!:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

BMC said:


>


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

BMC said:


>


Bad mofo!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Ill be hanging In here soon


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

BMC said:


>


LEVELAIR, VERY NICE....


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

I Drag A55 said:


>


Was this car bought or built? Looks like one that was here in Nashville back in the day. Loved that car.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Ill be hanging In here soon


mike you know the rules!!


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

EXCANDALOW said:


> mike you know the rules!!


:drama:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Any pics of the blue rag from Southside?


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Was this car bought or built? Looks like one that was here in Nashville back in the day. Loved that car.


Both... this is the same one but when I bought it the motor/tranny, draulics, wheels, wiring etc. was stripped out and car was collecting dust for years. So I re-did everything my way and added the visor n booty kit


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

anybody got anymore pics of this one  :naughty:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

menace59 said:


> Finally got the chrome grill and headlight bezels back from the chrome shop!!! took me about 5 hours to install the damn grill bezels and bumper. After took a drive to the gas station!!!!!


:wow:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Does anyone have a good pair of manual vent window regulators they wanna sell?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> anybody got anymore pics of this one  :naughty:


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> anybody got anymore pics of this one  :naughty:


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

We need more hardtops on here


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Has anyone ever had to replace or redo there anodized interior door and quarter pieces? all the ones i got are pretty junk. theres a guy on ebay selling new ones but there for a convertible and he says to make them fit hardtop everyone just cuts them down. Seems like theres gotta be a better way. Anyone ever delt with this issue?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

MR.IMP said:


> We need more hardtops on here
> 
> View attachment 565818


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

fullsize67 said:


> Has anyone ever had to replace or redo there anodized interior door and quarter pieces? all the ones i got are pretty junk. theres a guy on ebay selling new ones but there for a convertible and he says to make them fit hardtop everyone just cuts them down. Seems like theres gotta be a better way. Anyone ever delt with this issue?


I have a extra set of rears if your interested.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

BigVics58 said:


>


Anybody know what happend to perfect score after its accident? i had heard it got put on stock frame and motor?


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't know what happened to it but I do know my friend bought the skirts and kit.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Good question


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

fullsize67 said:


> Anybody know what happend to perfect score after its accident? i had heard it got put on stock frame and motor?


Nope got auctioned off somewhere...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

fullsize67 said:


> Anybody know what happend to perfect score after its accident? i had heard it got put on stock frame and motor?


SAW IT ON AN AUCTION SITE, IT WAS POSTED ON HERE, BUT ALL THE CHROMED PARTS LOOKED TO BE STRIPPED OFF.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> SAW IT ON AN AUCTION SITE, IT WAS POSTED ON HERE, BUT ALL THE CHROMED PARTS LOOKED TO BE STRIPPED OFF.



SOLD FOR LIKE 7000 AT SOME AUCTION!!
ALL STRIPPED!!:burn:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

fullsize67 said:


> Anybody know what happend to perfect score after its accident? i had heard it got put on stock frame and motor?


Only pic I could find, there was a bunch of other auction pics posted but can't find em


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: :shocked:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

EXCANDALOW said:


> SOLD FOR LIKE 7000 AT SOME AUCTION!!
> ALL STRIPPED!!:burn:


Damn!


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

here's my homies 58....


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

From the "DREAM ON" topic, this guy takes great pics


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BigVics58 said:


> Only pic I could find, there was a bunch of other auction pics posted but can't find em


changed out the chrome parts to "rattle can" silver, think the frame was switched out to before the salvage yard got it


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Bad to the bone!!!!!!!
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

"rattle can silver":roflmao:


----------



## DavidGs SS (Dec 24, 2010)

Dark Side is one of my favorite ...


----------



## 510rag64ss (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> changed out the chrome parts to "rattle can" silver, think the frame was switched out to before the salvage yard got it


Ya. He snatched off that Walter Prosper intake F'sho. 

I remember seeing the auction pics too. The frame was definitely switched out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:|


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

fullsize67 said:


> Has anyone ever had to replace or redo there anodized interior door and quarter pieces? all the ones i got are pretty junk. theres a guy on ebay selling new ones but there for a convertible and he says to make them fit hardtop everyone just cuts them down. Seems like theres gotta be a better way. Anyone ever delt with this issue?


You can buy repops from the car shop or auto city classics.


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

For sale in Ohio 29,000 orig miles $35,000


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Any more pics?


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/352077-1958-impala-sale-ohio.html


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/3374685490.html
> Here in San Diego. Just putting it out there


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

tru2thagame said:


> tru2thagame said:
> 
> 
> > http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/3374685490.html
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

locorider said:


> tru2thagame said:
> 
> 
> > That yours? I got the a nice back seat if interested
> ...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

locorider said:


> tru2thagame said:
> 
> 
> > That yours? I got the a nice back seat if interested
> ...


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a super clean redone set of 4 OG Irvin Air Chute 1958 seat belts i am asking $525 shipped with all NOS hard ware you cant go wrong with this deal i just picked up a few more sets so any of you 58 guys that want to have all the hard to find accessories you can't go wrong with this deal people have paid over a $1000 for a set like this i have to many sets time to sale i might take a good offer call Jimdog 805-409-5330 i can send you pictures


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> locorider said:
> 
> 
> > CONVERSIONS ALWAYS NEED BACK SEATS......
> ...


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

i got 2 straight doors left n right been in storage 25 years $150 each Rick 940 224 6602 fit 2 door hardtop


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

specspec said:


>


This just BADD AZZ!!
:fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 571234


:wow:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

....TTT 4 D 58'rs


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

...a sneak peak! :biggrin:


----------



## DavidGs SS (Dec 24, 2010)

texasimpalas09 said:


> i got 2 straight doors left n right been in storage 25 years $150 each Rick 940 224 6602 fit 2 door hardtop


 Thanks again Rick !! very nice doors


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

specspec said:


>


:h5: LOOKS GREAT ERIC!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:wow::drama:


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

texasimpalas09 said:


> i got 2 straight doors left n right been in storage 25 years $150 each Rick 940 224 6602 fit 2 door hardtop


sold


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

DavidGs SS said:


> Thanks again Rick !! very nice doors


thank u bro


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


gangster!


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm looking for blue 58 floor mats If any one has some they wanna get rid of let me know. Thanks.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 572976
> View attachment 572977
> ...a sneak peak! :biggrin:


I cant wait to see this damn thing! WOW gonna be killin it!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

specspec said:


>


Looks great Eric


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 572976
> View attachment 572977
> ...a sneak peak! :biggrin:


You got a build topic. ?
Wanna keep an eye out for this one


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

leg46y said:


> You got a build topic. ?
> Wanna keep an eye out for this one


NO I NEVER STARTED ONE HOMIE!:nosad:


----------



## floresmuebles (Feb 22, 2012)

GUADALOWJARA CAR CLUB

GUADALAJARA JALISCO MEXICO


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

leg46y said:


> You got a build topic. ?
> Wanna keep an eye out for this one


Me too...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

locorider said:


> I cant wait to see this damn thing! WOW gonna be killin it!


CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FRAME FINISHED!!!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


>


Nice!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

lmk if any body wants good start for somebody


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

I gotta question for the 58ers does anybody have any pics of any 58s painted with the color COLONIAL CREAM if u do can u post them tks


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


>


 Those inserts go hard homie. nice subtle touch


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> I gotta question for the 58ers does anybody have any pics of any 58s painted with the color COLONIAL CREAM if u do can u post them tks


Been pondering if a corona cream would look at home on a 58


----------



## 3StarsNSun (Dec 10, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


> I gotta question for the 58ers does anybody have any pics of any 58s painted with the color COLONIAL CREAM if u do can u post them tks


just did a quick google search for it and looks like almost like the goldwood for my 64. Which most people been asking if its cream LOL. Looks good to me as it something different from the usual.


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

specspec said:


>


mY WORd!!!!!


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 572976
> View attachment 572977
> ...a sneak peak! :biggrin:




Wow! Looking good!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

*is this colonial cream? ive heard a few different names for my color*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

3StarsNSun said:


> just did a quick google search for it and looks like almost like the goldwood for my 64. Which most people been asking if its cream LOL. Looks good to me as it something different from the usual.


:wow: that color looks sweet its diff from what i usualy see on a 58 tks bro apreciate it


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BigVics58 said:


> Been pondering if a corona cream would look at home on a 58


That color wood look good vic specialy on rag 8 all og 

Sumthing different bro


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

3StarsNSun said:


> just did a quick google search for it and looks like almost like the goldwood for my 64. Which most people been asking if its cream LOL. Looks good to me as it something different from the usual.


 did a lot of 58s that color but you need to have the green interior and green tinted glass and you got a bad ass 58 and i just sold OG upholstery for that color


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> That color wood look good vic specialy on rag 8 all og
> 
> Sumthing different bro


:yes: I think a hard top could rock it to tho, if done up properly. That colonial is jus a little too yellow for me tho


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

I found one this color a year ago,OG owner,been waiting for him to sell it to me ever since. He said "I'm just not ready to let it go son",it's been sitting on jack stands for over 20 years. I posted pics awhile back,I've always liked colonial cream and white,my glasshouse was this color.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BigVics58 said:


> :yes: I think a hard top could rock it to tho, if done up properly. That colonial is jus a little too yellow for me tho


How about the honey beige its a bit lighter buy looks good also


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

vic this is HONEY BEIGE bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i think this is HONEY BEIGE also vic color looks good also


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

1958 impala Autronic Eye asking $550 obo i will pay shipping cost shipped call 805-409-5330


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> i think this is HONEY BEIGE also vic color looks good also


That color is CLEAN, this car is the one that got me payin closer attention to the lighter colors on 58's. Is this an original 58 color?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

BigVics58 said:


> That color is CLEAN, this car is the one that got me payin closer attention to the lighter colors on 58's. Is this an original 58 color?


Yup


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


> vic this is HONEY BEIGE bro


CHINGON!!!
LIKE THAT HONEY BEIGE!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BigVics58 said:


> That color is CLEAN, this car is the one that got me payin closer attention to the lighter colors on 58's. Is this an original 58 color?


Vic this is an original color bro its honey beige thurs a color chip on here sumwhere that has the color code for it


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

CALL FOR 805-409-5330 1958 IMPALA ASKING $550 SHIPPED


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

6000


----------



## ElMexicano (May 31, 2011)

58 looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

rudster said:


> I'm looking for blue 58 floor mats If any one has some they wanna get rid of let me know. Thanks.


TTT


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

floresmuebles said:


> GUADALOWJARA CAR CLUB
> 
> GUADALAJARA JALISCO MEXICO


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

I have a 1958 impala complete rolling chassis for sale asking 800 obo If interested call or text for pics at 209-242-3730


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

here u go vic :biggrin:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> here u go vic :biggrin:


Right click, save


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


> How about the honey beige its a bit lighter buy looks good also


bad azz color


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


> here u go vic :biggrin:


but the colonial cream is the YELLOW COLOR? never would have guessed that.


----------



## melow72 (May 9, 2009)

Starting On Mine


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


> vic this is HONEY BEIGE bro


I was watching that one on eBay. Beautiful car. They were asking A GRIP. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: for the 8's...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> bad azz color


:yes:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> but the colonial cream is the YELLOW COLOR? never would have guessed that.


i thawt it was a lite greenish yellow  lol......


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

Swaggin


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

fixed


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I DESTROYED THAT CAR FROM PICTURES ALONE, I COULD IMAGINE SEEING IT IN PERSON...... SLOPPY!!!



Detroit 6 ACE said:


> I was watching that one on eBay. Beautiful car. They were asking A GRIP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> I DESTROYED THAT CAR FROM PICTURES ALONE, I COULD IMAGINE SEEING IT IN PERSON...... SLOPPY!!!


FIFTYH8R CREW


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

My 58 on its way to the Chevy shop for some love. I will be starting a build topic soon. Picked up from Johnny salters. :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

XLowLifeX said:


> View attachment 579043
> 
> My 58 on its way to the Chevy shop for some love. I will be starting a build topic soon. Picked up from Johnny salters. :biggrin:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a complete front suspension bolt kit for a 58







180.00 shipped


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

XLowLifeX said:


> View attachment 579043
> 
> My 58 on its way to the Chevy shop for some love. I will be starting a build topic soon. Picked up from Johnny salters. :biggrin:


Cant wait to see it!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

XLowLifeX said:


> View attachment 579043
> 
> My 58 on its way to the Chevy shop for some love. I will be starting a build topic soon. Picked up from Johnny salters. :biggrin:


congrats!!!


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Anyone looking for cruiser skirts?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

>


This car is SICK!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

No JOKE


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> No JOKE


hey am no joke!!  but thats not my car :tears: i wish it was!! one day i will own a rag 8 one day, but not soon lol,


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

no joke said:


> hey am no joke!!  but thats not my car :tears: i wish it was!! one day i will own a rag 8 one day, but not soon lol,


x58
algun dia!!!
:|


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> hey am no joke!!  but thats not my car :tears: i wish it was!! one day i will own a rag 8 one day, but not soon lol,


ITS KOO LOCO! YOU CAN DRIVE MINE WHEN EVER YOU WANT ESE.... A 59 RAG SLIPPED THROUGH MY HANDS TODAY, DAMN HOMIE I FUCKED UP!!! :nosad: :tears: :buttkick:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> x58
> algun dia!!!
> :|


QUE ONDA LOCO? HOWS THAT 59 RAG??????


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

anyone have 58 impala vin# and paperwork for sale? for collectors purposes of course :biggrin:



I have vin # on car, but no paperwork

also looking for a 59 rag project in the 30-35k range...solid rockers/braces a must


----------



## thehailife (Mar 2, 2004)

westsidehydros said:


> anyone have 58 impala vin# and paperwork for sale? for collectors purposes of course :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






baller talk


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Selling my very rare Continental Kit lock, $400 if anyone is interested.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> QUE ONDA LOCO? HOWS THAT 59 RAG??????


en las esquina del garage!
acaba de naser mi hijo ase un mez y mientras no trabaje la vieja esta cabron !!:facepalm:
asi es mi chavo!!
:dunno:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

POS POR ORITA A LLI DEJALO QUE ALCABO YA LO TIENES CARNAL!!!!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

THE PETE-STA said:


> I DESTROYED THAT CAR FROM PICTURES ALONE, I COULD IMAGINE SEEING IT IN PERSON...... SLOPPY!!!


Care to share?

I'm always looking to learn more of what to spot. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

MR.IMP said:


> Anyone looking for cruiser skirts?
> View attachment 580010


how much Homie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I have a complete front suspension bolt kit for a 58
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uffin:


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

58Bowtie said:


> how much Homie


3400 obo


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

just messing around with sum editing :naughty:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

72 kutty said:


>


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

There's some crooked ass M-fkers out there, beware:

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/3482394745.html


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

I seen that car in the dallascraigslit think he wanted 5500 I call but would only answer by text!!!


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

calitos62 said:


> I seen that car in the dallascraigslit think he wanted 5500 I call but would only answer by text!!!


Yeah he also listed here in San Diego for $5500, I called and some dude said it was sold but that he would get back to me if deal fell through...,he sounded shady as fuck though!
Obviously the old saying applies here: "if it's too good to be true, it probably is!"


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

X58 on that ^^^^^


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

Going to put suspension together on my 58 what u guys think on shortening differencial


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

CAJIGAS 58 said:


> Going to put suspension together on my 58 what u guys think on shortening differencial


most cars u have 2...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i have an almost complete set of 58 convertible stainless and numbers if anyone needs em.


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

"Merry Christmas Fellas"


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Merry Christmas 58r's


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Any of you done or know of anyone and or have pics of front speakers installed in a 58 with factory AC? driver kick panel is open but pass its kinda busy LOL


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

NM46ER said:


>


Badass mofo!


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

BIGTONY said:


> Any of you done or know of anyone and or have pics of front speakers installed in a 58 with factory AC? driver kick panel is open but pass its kinda busy LOL


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

Bigtony,

Let me know if you have any questions on your install. I probably can answer any AC question you may have. I have several AC setups.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Chevyhound said:


> View attachment 585918
> View attachment 585919
> View attachment 585920
> View attachment 585921


Thanks man i didnt relize there was still that much room up under there for some reason i thought that airbox thing on the pass side mounted the other way OPPS LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbsup: FIFTY EIGHTS ARE HARD TO BEAT


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

jimdog said:


>


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown (Aug 24, 2008)

Not sure if this photo has already been posted. It was from a GM carshow in '57-'58. Can someone identify the setup?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbsup: FIFTY EIGHTS ARE HARD TO BEAT


AGREED!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:worship::worship:


jimdog said:


>


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

77SuperiorCrown said:


> Not sure if this photo has already been posted. It was from a GM carshow in '57-'58. Can someone identify the setup?
> View attachment 587441


Piston pump 16 batteries


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

77SuperiorCrown said:


> Not sure if this photo has already been posted. It was from a GM carshow in '57-'58. Can someone identify the setup?
> View attachment 587441


FLUX CAPACITOR?
OLD SCHOOL ELECTIC CAR?


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown (Aug 24, 2008)

I found the source of the belair photo on chicagoautoshow.com 
The caption read, 
"The secret power of Chevrolet’s ‘Dancing Car’ exhibit at the 1958 Chicago Auto Show was explained by Edward N. Cole (left), Chevrolet General Manager and General Motors Vice President Frank H. Yarnall, a Chicago Chevrolet dealer, looks on. The electro-hydraulic unit carried in the trunks of the cars enabled them to move about the stage under their own power. This was an early predecessor of today’s modified lowrider cars that use similar hydraulic systems that allow the cars to hop, dance and other moves in competition at local cars shows and in competition."


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

It will happen for me one day!


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

The big homie Chato's 58 rag in the 90's San Diego


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Oscars 58 Chicano Park 2006


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

my buddys fully loaded 58 rag was looking killer at the picnic!!!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbsup: FIFTY EIGHTS ARE HARD TO BEAT


 what color is that


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> what color is that



SIERRA GOLD


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> View attachment 590574
> 
> View attachment 590575
> 
> my buddys fully loaded 58 rag was looking killer at the picnic!!!!!!


TA SHINGON!:yes:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


>


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

THE PETE-STA said:


>


Okay now you're just clowning.... Ur 58 is NUTZZZZ


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

got this of fb


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

Thats whats its about driving it. . Nice 58 Lifestyle.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Q-vo?!?!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Few pics taken for a USA mag


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


>


:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

THE PETE-STA said:


>









Looking good cabron...:thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

sat morning cruise!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

new years LA


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

rag61 said:


> View attachment 593778
> sat morning cruise!


BADASS HOMIE :worship:driving it!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LOOKS BETTER LIKE THIS :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> BADASS HOMIE :worship:driving it!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

rag61 said:


> View attachment 593778
> sat morning cruise!





rag61 said:


> View attachment 593799
> new years LA






Looking good Johnny:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

]
View attachment 593778

Car looks Sick!:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


>


gates doin it big as USUAL!!!:yes:


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

WILL BLINDS OFF A 64 FIT 58?


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

rag61 said:


> View attachment 593799
> new years LA


JOHNY, POST UP THE VIDEO......


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...ble-interior-kit-minus-seat-covers-green.html


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## MikeJones (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry to get off the subject..how many vin # placements are on a 58 HT??..I know of cowl & vin tag.. Thanks for any info


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

low350 said:


> Sorry to get off the subject..how many vin # placements are on a 58 HT??..I know of cowl & vin tag.. Thanks for any info


FRAME


----------



## MikeJones (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> FRAME


Where at on the frame? And how do I know it has the correct motor in it?
Thanks


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

TtT


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Does anyone know of how to put the long front fender spears on without taking my fenders off to do it? Cant see how to get to the rear mounting studs with the fenders on.


----------



## Sucio62 (Nov 14, 2012)

uffin:beautifull rides


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

fullsize67 said:


> Does anyone know of how to put the long front fender spears on without taking my fenders off to do it? Cant see how to get to the rear mounting studs with the fenders on.


i think you going to have to take off fenders or find a push in clip that holds....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


> Few pics taken for a USA mag


 That interior is killing it


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

THE PETE-STA said:


>


Q~VO PEDRO!! y Lowko rider!!
I finally got to put a face on the name lowko!!!
gracias por el hook up al homie turtle!!
fue un gusto conoserlos lowko !!!
ya saben cuando ocupen algo de mi aria me avisan!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> POS POR ORITA A LLI DEJALO QUE ALCABO YA LO TIENES CARNAL!!!!


y si mientras aiga comida y techo no estorba!!!
por que la discriminacion oscar!!
no joke gets to drive your rag eight!!
orale ehhhhhhh pense que eramos homies!!!
no te preocupes tengo hijos de colateral!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

locorider said:


> FIFTYH8R CREW


fue un gusto lowcorider!!
ahi estamos en contacto homie!!
i need alot of fiftyeight schooling!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> fue un gusto lowcorider!!
> ahi estamos en contacto homie!!
> i need alot of fiftyeight schooling!!
> :thumbsup:


Igualmente homie!
Anytime, ya sabes


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


> y si mientras aiga comida y techo no estorba!!!
> por que la discriminacion oscar!!
> no joke gets to drive your rag eight!!
> orale ehhhhhhh pense que eramos homies!!!
> no te preocupes tengo hijos de colateral!!


:roflmao:el oscar y yo somos como carnals lol pero no ay pedo you can drive my rag 9 or rag 1 but u have both already lol


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

no joke said:


> :roflmao:el oscar y yo somos como carnals lol pero no ay pedo you can drive my rag 9 or rag 1 but u have both already lol


 eso es todo sin chiste!! Ya sabes igualmente ahí estan los mios cuando quieras y andes por aka!!! Para eso están los compas!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

locorider said:


> Igualmente homie!Anytime, ya sabes


 gracias!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> y si mientras aiga comida y techo no estorba!!!
> por que la discriminacion oscar!!
> no joke gets to drive your rag eight!!
> orale ehhhhhhh pense que eramos homies!!!
> no te preocupes tengo hijos de colateral!!


LOL!!! ORALE PUES CARNAL, AY CUNADO ANDES POR ESTOS RUMBOS TE PRESTO UN "MUSCLE CAR" PA QUE LES DES UNOS QUEMONES DE LLANTA... PORQUE LOS PINCHE LOWRIDERS NO SALEN DEL PINCHE PAINT SHOP... PINTORES CULEROS "LOL"!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> :roflmao:el oscar y yo somos como carnals lol pero no ay pedo you can drive my rag 9 or rag 1 but u have both already lol


SIMON CARNAL... AY AVER CUANDO ME PRESTAS "EL LIL RIG" BAD ASS TRUCK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> LOL!!! ORALE PUES CARNAL, AY CUNADO ANDES POR ESTOS RUMBOS TE PRESTO UN "MUSCLE CAR" PA QUE LES DES UNOS QUEMONES DE LLANTA... PORQUE LOS PINCHE LOWRIDERS NO SALEN DEL PINCHE PAINT SHOP... PINTORES CULEROS "LOL"!!!!!:biggrin:


gracias oscar!!
pero me voy a esperar para que esten los rag 8/9 :biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> That interior is killing it


:yes:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> gracias oscar!!
> pero me voy a esperar para que esten los rag 8/9 :biggrin:


orale pues! :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

EXCANDALOW said:


> Q~VO PEDRO!! y Lowko rider!!
> I finally got to put a face on the name lowko!!!
> gracias por el hook up al homie turtle!!
> fue un gusto conoserlos lowko !!!
> ya saben cuando ocupen algo de mi aria me avisan!!



LIKEWISE JOSE, YA SABES HOMIE... :thumbsup:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

has anyone used the side glass kits from autocityclassics?

i was looking on theire site and it showed a side glass kit with all new frames etc but you had to send them your old lower section of quarter window for re-chrome. has anyone done this with them? Does their chrome look good or would it be safer to just get them re-chromed on my own and send them ready?


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> has anyone used the side glass kits from autocityclassics?
> 
> i was looking on theire site and it showed a side glass kit with all new frames etc but you had to send them your old lower section of quarter window for re-chrome. has anyone done this with them? Does their chrome look good or would it be safer to just get them re-chromed on my own and send them ready?


used them on all my cars very nice parts!!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

good to know...thanks for the advice!!


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Hell yea autocity does good stuff. I got my vent windows done there and they "look mahvelous"..


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

If anybody needs this 58 wishbone pm me.... super heavy so let's just say $100 shipped. let me know, thanks!!


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Im getting mixed reviews here LOL can you guys confirm for me if i run 13x5.5 rev on the back of my 58 with stock rear and will my cruiser skirts clear, stock rear suspension not lowered or adjustable on hydros/air or do i have to shorten rear end IF i really do have to shorten it will a lincoln versailles work its 58.5" wide if not how much do i shorten stock rear end?


----------



## Aces Hai (May 10, 2010)

I've been told the 5.5 will still rub slightly, with the stock rear end. 
As for the the versailes u will have to shorten it by 2 inches total(56.5) to run 13x7. 
If u don't want to shorten the the versailes the 13x5.5 will work. That's the info I've gathered. I'm in the mist of shortening my Versailles so I can run 14x7 
Hope that helps


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

U don't have to cut it versailles 13x7 should fit that what i putting on 58 and i have cruiser skirts


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

Aces Hai;16395762[B said:


> ]I've been told the 5.5 will still rub slightly[/B], with the stock rear end.
> As for the the versailes u will have to shorten it by 2 inches total(56.5) to run 13x7.
> If u don't want to shorten the the versailes the 13x5.5 will work. That's the info I've gathered. I'm in the mist of shortening my Versailles so I can run 14x7
> Hope that helps


I ROLLED 5.5" IN THE REAR OF MY 58 FOR A LONG TIME AND THEY* NEVER* RUBBED, THE CAR SAT LOW ENOUGH AT STOCK HEIGHT THAT YOU COULDN'T EVEN TELL THEY WERE 5.5"....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

THE PETE-STA said:


> I ROLLED 5.5" IN THE REAR OF MY 58 FOR A LONG TIME AND THEY* NEVER* RUBBED, THE CAR SAT LOW ENOUGH AT STOCK HEIGHT THAT YOU COULDN'T EVEN TELL THEY WERE 5.5"....


:thumbsup: thanks Pete and everyone else i guess if i put it together and for some odd reason it rubs its only a few hours to swap out the rear end LOL


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

Is it lifted or bagged or did u just lower it


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Gabe61 said:


> Is it lifted or bagged or did u just lower it


My car is gunna be stock suspension but the ass might squat down a lil depends on the stereo or how many bitches i pack in the back seat LOL


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

BIGTONY said:


> Im getting mixed reviews here LOL can you guys confirm for me if i run 13x5.5 rev on the back of my 58 with stock rear and will my cruiser skirts clear, stock rear suspension not lowered or adjustable on hydros/air or do i have to shorten rear end IF i really do have to shorten it will a lincoln versailles work its 58.5" wide if not how much do i shorten stock rear end?


i wish i had a 58 and had your problem mr tonygrande!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

EXCANDALOW said:


> i wish i had a 58 and had your problem mr tonygrande!!!


LOL Thanks


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> i wish i had a 58 and had your problem mr tonygrande!!!


BUT YOU HAVE A 59&61 RAG!!!!:yes:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> BUT YOU HAVE A 59&61 RAG!!!!:yes:


any updates on that 58 of yours?


----------



## ElMexicano (May 31, 2011)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 595687


NICE 58


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

low1 said:


>


Does anyone know what color this is paint code?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...ble-interior-kit-minus-seat-covers-green.html


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

For sale. Pm me if interested


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

leg46y said:


> any updates on that 58 of yours?


VERY SOON HOMIE... IT SO POSE TO GO TO THE SHOP THIS WEEK TO START ON THE PATTERN WORK! :yes:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> VERY SOON HOMIE... IT SO POSE TO GO TO THE SHOP THIS WEEK TO START ON THE PATTERN WORK! :yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> BUT YOU HAVE A 59&61 RAG!!!!:yes:


:facepalmero no es 58:rant:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :facepalmero no es 58:rant:


PERO ESTAN SHINGONES!:yes:


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


 Mann luv that color


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT FOR SALE
58 DEALER GIVAWAY PERFUME! GOOD DISPLAY CASE ITEM


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> GOT FOR SALE
> 58 DEALER GIVAWAY PERFUME! GOOD DISPLAY CASE ITEM


??? how much


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

How much?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

bigjoe82 said:


> How much?


all pm`s returned


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> ??? how much


SOLD!
SHIPPED OUT!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> SOLD!
> SHIPPED OUT!!


Thanks


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

low1 said:


>


Hey guys can some one tell me what color code is this blue one hard top!!or color thanks


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## thehailife (Mar 2, 2004)

can anyone tell me if the rear tranny mount are the same from 58-64, if they are the same anyone knows where to get a 700r trany mount for my 58, thanks


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

thehailife said:


> can anyone tell me if the rear tranny mount are the same from 58-64, if they are the same anyone knows where to get a 700r trany mount for my 58, thanks


58 is its own 59-64 are the same and heres a link to the 700r4 one you can find cheaper ones on ebay but the are a bolt together unit and i personally dont care for them
Heres the one id run and have for my own car
http://www.bowtieoverdrives.com/catalog/catalog_inc/viewitem.php?ITEMID=141

Heres a cheap one not good imo u be the judge
http://www.ebay.com/itm/58-59-60-61...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a7bd08d7f&vxp=mtr


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> GOT FOR SALE
> 58 DEALER GIVAWAY PERFUME! GOOD DISPLAY CASE ITEM


I love stuff like this  I bet it smells like tha '50s lol


----------



## Aces Hai (May 10, 2010)

BIGTONY said:


> 58 is its own 59-64 are the same and heres a link to the 700r4 one you can find cheaper ones on ebay but the are a bolt together unit and i personally dont care for them
> Heres the one id run and have for my own car
> http://www.bowtieoverdrives.com/catalog/catalog_inc/viewitem.php?ITEMID=141
> 
> ...



Thanks big Tony


----------



## ElMexicano (May 31, 2011)

72 kutty said:


> Super Nice!!!!!


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1958...6786235?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item27d033e43b

58 rag on ebay


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I got 58 chrome on ebay and will be listing more soon. Cli ck the link in my signature


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:happysad:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

sneekyg909 said:


> :happysad:


badddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd assssssssssssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I dont feal like searching thru all 685 pages LOL anybodyhave pics of 58 with stay fast and glass back windows? im not talking about the lil tiny "gangsta" window im talking about a adult sized one LOL


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BIGTONY said:


> I dont feal like searching thru all 685 pages LOL anybodyhave pics of 58 with stay fast and glass back windows? im not talking about the lil tiny "gangsta" window im talking about a adult sized one LOL







S H O W T I M E TTMFT!!!!!
What it do?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump for them 58's .....


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

BIGTONY said:


> I dont feal like searching thru all 685 pages LOL anybodyhave pics of 58 with stay fast and glass back windows? im not talking about the lil tiny "gangsta" window im talking about a_* adult sized one *_LOL


:rofl::thumbsup:
AGREED!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> S H O W T I M E TTMFT!!!!!
> What it do?


Whats good with you trying to get all lil details in line before the 8 goes under construction


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :rofl::thumbsup:
> AGREED!!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

VIEJITOS MIAMI FL NOT BAD FOR A 4DR DELRAY ....


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

VIEJITOS MIAMI FL GETTING VERY HARD TO FINE A 58 CLEAN I HAD TO GET IT NOW TO REDO THE 50% OF THE CAR WISH ME LUCK


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

I took out my 58 for a cruise!!! Finally everything seems to be working!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

menace59 said:


> I took out my 58 for a cruise!!! Finally everything seems to be working!!


Nice. Lookin good Luis!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

menace59 said:


> I took out my 58 for a cruise!!! Finally everything seems to be working!!


Q~vo luis 

que chulada de carrro lowko en buena onda!!:worship::worship:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

menace59 said:


> I took out my 58 for a cruise!!! Finally everything seems to be working!!


nice, when are we going cruising


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

no joke said:


> nice, when are we going cruising


I want to go too! :tears:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

no joke said:


> nice, when are we going cruising


must be nice to have a 8, or 9 rag ready to go cruising!!
:worship:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Thanks locorider, excandalow, no joke, and Frosty! We need to all cruise together one day!


----------



## Chevyimpalaboys (Mar 4, 2013)

wow you guys have some good looking cars. cant wait to bring mines back to life.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Bad ass ride,build it brother,breathe life into it.


----------



## ElMexicano (May 31, 2011)

Very Nice....


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: ^^^^^^


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

calitos62 said:


> :thumbsup: ^^^^^^






Que onda pelotero:wave:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> must be nice to have a 8, or 9 rag ready to go cruising!!
> :worship:


YUP IT MUST BE NICE!!!


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Que onda pelotero:wave:


Qvo ese angel!!! :wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

calitos62 said:


> Qvo ese angel!!! :wave:





Como estas carnal? Que hay de nuevo?


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

Solo esperando k se valla este frío para salir a dar la vuelta!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

og color is nice!!!
i like it!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Chevyimpalaboys said:


> wow you guys have some good looking cars. cant wait to bring mines back to life, if i decide to keep it that is. this will be the ultimate project. its originally a marykay convertible.
> View attachment 615495
> View attachment 615496
> View attachment 615497


I got all the parts u missing to complete it. Hit me up if u need them or if the car is for sale...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

calitos62 said:


> Solo esperando k se valla este frío para salir a dar la vuelta!








Prende el calenton :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Prende el calenton :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## thehailife (Mar 2, 2004)

Looking for a 58 impala rear end housing , mainly the mounts. 

pm if u have one and price 

thanks


----------



## thehailife (Mar 2, 2004)

anyone have a 58 impala rear end housing forsale, pm me 

thanks


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:shocked::shocked:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

RdnLow63 said:


> :shocked::shocked:


WHO JUST BOUGHT A RAG, MAYBE A YEAR AGO WITH THOSE SAME TAIL LIGHTS?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

thehailife said:


> anyone have a 58 impala rear end housing forsale, pm me
> 
> thanks


i have complete one


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

thehailife said:


> anyone have a 58 impala rear end housing forsale, pm me
> 
> thanks


I have 2. Click my link in signature o have allot of 58 stuff in ebay


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTMFT for them 58's!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I got whole 58 front stuff on ebay jow triple plated click link in signature


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> WHO JUST BOUGHT A RAG, MAYBE A YEAR AGO WITH THOSE SAME TAIL LIGHTS?


REMEBERFROGG BOUGHT THAT WHITE LEVELAIR RAG OUT OF CANADA A COUPLE OF YRS AGO, IT HAD THOSE SAME TAIL LIGHTS IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Chevyimpalaboys said:


> wow you guys have some good looking cars. cant wait to bring mines back to life, if i decide to keep it that is. this will be the ultimate project. its originally a marykay convertible.
> View attachment 615495
> View attachment 615496
> View attachment 615497


nice.... Hit me up if u thinking of gettin rid of her


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> REMEBERFROGG BOUGHT THAT WHITE LEVELAIR RAG OUT OF CANADA A COUPLE OF YRS AGO, IT HAD THOSE SAME TAIL LIGHTS IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY...


your right
i just forgot to REMEMERFROGG
but i did`t know that car was a levelair!
what a score!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

me and donald hitting hollywood last saturday.


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: ^^^^^^^ nice


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

calitos62 said:


> :thumbsup: ^^^^^^^ nice


X58


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

rudster said:


> View attachment 618801
> View attachment 618802
> View attachment 618803
> View attachment 618804
> me and donald hitting hollywood last saturday.


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

What he said^^^^^^^ x58


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

calitos62 said:


> What he said^^^^^^^ x58


QUIT BULLSHITTING AND POST YOURS ALREADY....


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

Soon homie, soon..... I hope!!! Lol ^^^^^^


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> QUIT BULLSHITTING AND YOURS ALREADY....


"Quit bullshitting and yours"...????

No Speakote ingles my frend

:biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

A hardtop from Japan up for sale


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 619241


Cool old pic!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

locorider said:


> "Quit bullshitting and yours"...????
> 
> No Speakote ingles my frend
> 
> :biggrin:



You know I have a studdering problem fucker, haha...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

In need of near perfect or nos 1958 impala pass side rocker molding


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Gabe61 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Chevyimpalaboys said:


> wow you guys have some good looking cars. cant wait to bring mines back to life, if i decide to keep it that is. this will be the ultimate project. its originally a marykay convertible.
> View attachment 615495
> View attachment 615496
> View attachment 615497


Damn that's crazy! I didn't know Marykay was around back then :thumbsup: That's reason enough to keep it. Or sell it to me :naughty:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn that's crazy! I didn't know Marykay was around back then :thumbsup: That's reason enough to keep it. Or sell it to me :naughty:


HE MEANS "CAY CORAL", THERE IS SUCH THING AS A "MARY KAY" 1958 CHEVY IMPALA.... WELL AT LEAST THAT I KNOW OF, HAHA...


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

Mary Kay founded in 1963 in Texas.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BIGTONY said:


> In need of near perfect or nos 1958 impala pass side rocker molding


:x:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

rudster said:


> Mary Kay founded in 1963 in Texas.


Thanks! I wonder what kind of cars they had back then and where they are now? Probably Caddies



BIGTONY said:


> :x:


Wutchu got brewing homie? A rag or hard top?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Wutchu got brewing homie? A rag or hard top?


Shieeeet big Tony don't Fk around w HTs. He's the ragtop king of the northwest!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

locorider said:


> Shieeeet big Tony don't Fk around w HTs. He's the ragtop king of the northwest!


I buy HT parts cause the cheaper and fit on my rag LOL


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

I have a some nice straight front and rear 1 piece bumpers for a 58 i need to sell......need to be rechromed to be perfect......I paid $500 for them so its what id like back out of them...Inbox if interested...need them gone asap!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:dunno:DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT COLOR THIS IS?? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*QUE CHULADA !!!!*_


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

rag61 said:


> View attachment 621528


WOW!


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

rag61 said:


> View attachment 621528


Very nice.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*QUE CHULADA !!!!*_


Johnny still killin it with this ride!!!


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

:worship:


rag61 said:


> View attachment 621528


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

I got some og Foxcrafts for sale if anyone is interested, $2700


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*QUE CHULADA !!!!*_


bad ass


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

Does anyone know the measurements of the placement of the dual antennas thanks for your help


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

Gabe61 said:


> Does anyone know the measurements of the placement of the dual antennas thanks for your help


DID THE MEASUREMENTS I GOT FOR YOU NOT WORK?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

rag61 said:


> View attachment 621528




:worship:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BIGTONY said:


> In need of near perfect or nos 1958 impala pass side rocker molding


:x::x:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> :x::x:


Give it up, just sell me yours :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

locorider said:


> Give it up, just sell me yours :biggrin:


:tears::facepalm:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

starting of pretty low ???

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...2?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item19da22bb3a#v4-42


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

leg46y said:


> starting of pretty low ???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...2?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item19da22bb3a#v4-42


SAYS 79K IS THE RESERVE. I`D SAY IT`S STARTING LOW TOO


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> SAYS 79K IS THE RESERVE. I`D SAY IT`S STARTING LOW TOO


Damn
I didn't read that


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> SAYS 79K IS THE RESERVE. I`D SAY IT`S STARTING LOW TOO


 CONVERSION!!!!!!!!


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> CONVERSION!!!!!!!!


Lol
Nothing gets passed you guys
58hatercrew


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> CONVERSION!!!!!!!!


Have any of the Cali guys seen the car in person?

Just wondering if it was done well or not. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> CONVERSION!!!!!!!!


NETA!!!
SE VE CHINGON!!


----------



## rosycorona58 (Feb 27, 2011)

havent been in here in awhile, just wanted to post this.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

What he said ^^^^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## ElMexicano (May 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

What kind of disc brake kit is anybody using with 13's?? Front disc kit?


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

Does anyone have the measurements for duel antennas are they supposed to be closer to the rear on the 58


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

1942aerosedan said:


> Hope these help there isn't any real measurements.
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


These may help.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Gabe61 said:


> Does anyone have the measurements for duel antennas are they supposed to be closer to the rear on the 58


i thinnk it goes all over the place, a few pages up, that lite blue 58 vert has them mounted in the center of the 1/4`s
on my 58 rag, we moved it, with i measured it for you, but mine were towards the rear on the 1/4`s . still had both antennas, but towards the rear, i thought was odd, but i`m not sure where they are suppose to be. my cars been parked since `73. so they have been there a while


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rag61 said:


> View attachment 621528


mine were in the same spot as salters car


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


>


let's see picks of that system!!!!


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

what is a good 13" whitewall that stays white!!! I bought a set of Cornells and they stayed yellow, and got a brand new set of Milestars and now they are yellowish, barely put any Armor all on them(1x). I want to buy another set. Are he Uniroyals any good?


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

menace59 said:


> what is a good 13" whitewall that stays white!!! I bought a set of Cornells and they stayed yellow, and got a brand new set of Milestars and now they are yellowish, barely put any Armor all on them(1x). I want to buy another set. Are he Uniroyals any good?


Hercules have always been a favorite of mine, had a few that yellowed up a bit but never anything a little cleaning couldn't fix. Seen a few on a couple homies ride yellow up an they couldn't get them white again tho


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

menace59 said:


> what is a good 13" whitewall that stays white!!! I bought a set of Cornells and they stayed yellow, and got a brand new set of Milestars and now they are yellowish, barely put any Armor all on them(1x). I want to buy another set. Are he Uniroyals any good?


fr-380 firestones!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

BigVics58 said:


> Hercules have always been a favorite of mine, had a few that yellowed up a bit but never anything a little cleaning couldn't fix. Seen a few on a couple homies ride yellow up an they couldn't get them white again tho


Yup...got the same problem. they turn yellow/brown and no matter what you do,they won't come white again.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE :wave:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> fr-380 firestones!


Where do I get those?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Gabe61 said:


> Does anyone have the measurements for duel antennas are they supposed to be closer to the rear on the 58


Heres where mine is


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

specspec said:


> Yup...got the same problem. they turn yellow/brown and no matter what you do,they won't come white again.


I used to use Wesley's white wall but they sold out to black magic, I don't think it's the same anymore. Don't really clean em the way it used to


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> Heres where mine is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

menace59 said:


> Where do I get those?


What about the new 520's????


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> What about the new 520's????


I want to see them in person! I don't know what they look like.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

menace59 said:


> I want to see them in person! I don't know what they look like.





Could never go wrong with 5:20's....:thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Gabe61 said:


> Does anyone have the measurements for duel antennas are they supposed to be closer to the rear on the 58


When I drilled mine for duel antennas I just bought the template from classic industries. Only cost acouple buxs and made it real simple. It explained how there are different mounting spots depending on the model. Hardtop, convertible, 4 door are all alittle different.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

fullsize67 said:


> When I drilled mine for duel antennas I just bought the template from classic industries. Only cost acouple buxs and made it real simple. It explained how there are different mounting spots depending on the model. Hardtop, convertible, 4 door are all alittle different.


MY RAGTOP ANTENNAS WERE MOUNTED TOWARDS THE REAR


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> fr-380 firestones!


THE FR 380 FIRESTONES ARE THE SIZE OF 5.20`S, TERE THIN, HAVE A NICE TREAD DESIGN, NOT WIDE, WITH A KNOBBY OFFROAD TRUCK TREAD


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

That's where they supposed to be. They got different templates for HT, rag or 4dr but the difference is where it's measured from. So essentially they're all in the same spot on the quarter... Towards the back


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

menace59 said:


> I want to see them in person! I don't know what they look like.


THEY GOT THE PICTURES POSTED UP, THET GETTING LOADED UP AS WE SPEAK!
THERE BE HERE VERY SOON


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

menace59 said:


> I want to see them in person! I don't know what they look like.


I hear you bro!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 628298





Con todo y el gangstah lean....:roflmao:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

jimdog said:


>






Nice....:thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

jimdog said:


>


Nice  juice or air?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

BigVics58 said:


> Nice  juice or air?


Air... Looks good Jimmy.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Here is the new Premium Sportway 5.20. (Read about it in the new issue of Lowrider Scene Magazine)


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

*AHHHHH JIMDOG ANTES HABLAS!!!*

:worship:


jimdog said:


>


----------



## solo73 (Feb 26, 2011)

has anybody seen a 58 with front bumper guards


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

solo73 said:


> has anybody seen a 58 with front bumper guards


YUP...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

fixed


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> YUP...


pics pete-sta pics :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Still need pics of 58 rags with ADULT sized glass back windows not the lil gansta ones if theres any out there that is


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

BIGTONY said:


> Still need pics of 58 rags with ADULT sized glass back windows not the lil gansta ones if theres any out there that is


Getting tired of seeing them little windows too. Just put mine up for sale in the classifieds if anyone wants it.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

bigdogg323 said:


> pics pete-sta pics :biggrin: uffin:


I seen pics of 58 Impala with front bumper guards, looked crazy and they fit perfect, but not correct... Chevrolet didn't offer bumper guards for 58.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

BIGTONY said:


> Still need pics of 58 rags with ADULT sized glass back windows not the lil gansta ones if theres any out there that is


Tony, Jimdogs 58 Rag has a fullsize glass back window...


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

my is the first one ever done one of a kind homie


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

I have these extra wish bone bushing $75 obo make offer


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Here you go Big Tony


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jimdog said:


> Here you go Big Tony


NICE!
ANY OF THE TINY WINDOWS ARE ALL DONE ON THE SEPARATE WINDOW PANEL THAT CAN BE CHANGED OUT.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

jimdog said:


> Here you go Big Tony


NICE thanks Jimmy


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> Getting tired of seeing them little windows too. Just put mine up for sale in the classifieds if anyone wants it.


agreed!!:thumbsup:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> NICE!
> ANY OF THE TINY WINDOWS ARE ALL DONE ON THE SEPARATE WINDOW PANEL THAT CAN BE CHANGED OUT.


From all the pics I've seen, don't think so.....


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

If anyone wants a 1958 Impala rear window for there Convertible get @ me I have the guys number 
Send me a PM ....


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

KERRBSS said:


> Getting tired of seeing them little windows too. Just put mine up for sale in the classifieds if anyone wants it.


MY HOMIES LOOKING FOR ONE HOW MUCH


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

GANGSTER LOOK! :yes:


calitos62 said:


>


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

calitos62 said:


>


Looks sick is that air or juice?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

calitos62 said:


>


Looks like the grinchs place. That's a nice car


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks homies!! Is juice and yeap that's at the Grinch's place…


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

calitos62 said:


>





calitos62 said:


>











Amor a primera Vista Carlos. Chingon!!!!!


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

Gracias!!!! :thumbsup: ^^^^^


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

calitos62 said:


>


Whats up brother cars looking niccceee.


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow super clean.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

calitos62 said:


> Thanks homies!! Is juice and yeap that's at the Grinch's place…


You ain't playing! Very nice bro, se mira chingon!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

calitos62 said:


>


" now I know why everyone hates you..." 

Haha, Esta Perron Carlitos...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

calitos62 said:


>


Wow :wow: that's purdy


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

KERRBSS said:


> Getting tired of seeing them little windows too. Just put mine up for sale in the classifieds if anyone wants it.


Good cuz I just got mine done today. How much shipped my jigga :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

THE PETE-STA said:


> " now I know why everyone hates you..."
> 
> Haha, Esta Perron Carlitos...


X2 Carlito looking good!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Skim said:


> Good cuz I just got mine done today. How much shipped my jigga :biggrin:


Already sold.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

calitos62 said:


>


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

big C said:


> Whats up brother cars looking niccceee.


Ssup homie… thanks!!


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

locorider said:


> You ain't playing! Very nice bro, se mira chingon!



Gracias!! I'm glad to finally have it home!! Lol


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

THE PETE-STA said:


> " now I know why everyone hates you..."
> 
> Haha, Esta Perron Carlitos...



Bahahahahaha I hope no one does… gracias por el hook up!!


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

Skim said:


> X2 Carlito looking good!



Thanks!!!


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

Inked1 said:


> :worship::worship::worship:



Ssup bro!!!


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

And finally thanks to all I'm glad y'all like it cus my car is not a show car!!! Just glad I can post here… :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

calitos62 said:


> And finally thanks to all I'm glad y'all like it cus my car is not a show car!!! Just glad I can post here… :thumbsup:







De nada camarada. :thumbsup:
That's what this is all about here on Layitlow. For everyone to share pics, thoughts and comments. We all need to support one another. We are all one family. :h5:


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: ^^^^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

calitos62 said:


>


Nice!


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking Good Homie, One day I will join this Elite Group Of 58 Rag owners!


calitos62 said:


>





calitos62 said:


>


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

calitos62 said:


>


el grim-reeper


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> el grim-reeper


Before I just read this post I thought the same thing, all blacked out with a bunch of dead cars in the back. Even a tired 58 back there


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

menace59 said:


> Nice!


Looks crazy. Congrats.


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

MICHOACANUNO said:


> View attachment 631410
> View attachment 631411


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

MICHOACANUNO said:


> View attachment 631410
> View attachment 631411


:wow: more


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

MICHOACANUNO said:


> View attachment 631410
> View attachment 631411







Looks like u had help cleaning the outside and the inside of your car...


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

calitos62 said:


>


Bad azzzzzzzzzzzz!!!:worship:...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/363579-1958-impala-continental-kit.html


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Skating around town to the homie Jessie house, his 63 convert.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

MICHOACANUNO said:


> View attachment 631410
> View attachment 631411


Damn ur driver window is a lil dirty i think i need to wash it for you LOL


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

menace59 said:


>


That's lookin GOOD


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

menace59 said:


> Skating around town to the homie Jessie house, his 63 convert.


looking good luis :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

menace59 said:


>


Beautiful... Me likes...:worship:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Beautiful... Me likes...:worship:



love that color


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

graham said:


> love that color


Me two :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

calitos62 said:


>


Love the dual CH's


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

menace59 said:


> Skating around town to the homie Jessie house, his 63 convert.


Two of my favorite years


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Beautiful... Me likes...:worship:


Thanks


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

T5T8T


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

Ssup 58 homies!! :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Sup Carlitos, we need more pics of that badass 58!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

locorider said:


> Sup Carlitos, we need more pics of that badass 58!


:yes:


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

Ssup fellows… LOL I will ones I clean it up and get new pics!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

dont know what year this was taken or if this has ever been posted here but i just saw it and thought it was pretty cool 58 stuff http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJim01EOUY8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

can anyone tell me how to make sure my front seat im my 58 impala is the correct seat? is the 58 seat a 1 year only? i was going to order some seat covers and thought i should make sure first. thanks


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

calitos62 said:


>


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

calitos62 said:


>



DARTH V8DER


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


Nice


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> DARTH V8DER


Sure is...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

menace59 said:


> Thanks




Ur welcome...:thumbsup:


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

What's up fellas, I'm back from sabbatical... What's new in the 58 game?


----------



## Xframe (Dec 14, 2012)

*58 convertible trim*

Anybody have any 58 convertible trim for sale? Pinch weld, front window trim inside and out or any other convertible trim pm me with price. 

Thanks!


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


Nice!!!!


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

calitos62 said:


>


more pics


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

not mine but seen these parts on craigslist
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/pts/3766598876.html


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

Some pics I got from this past Sunday!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

calitos62 said:


>


Looks better with the blue removed from the white-walls.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

calitos62 said:


>


looks sic:thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

CARLITOS u killin it!!!!


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank y'all!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

calitos62 said:


>




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 


FUCKIN SICK BRO...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

calitos62 said:


>


este madre focka esta CHINGON!!


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

Mesa Az. 2013


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

calitos62 said:


>




Que chingon Esta tu carro Carlos...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 640367
> View attachment 640368
> View attachment 640369
> View attachment 640370
> Mesa Az. 2013






I was starring at this car all ducking day Saturday. Got to sit next to it and was able to look at it. One thing to say, Flawless.....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sup to all the 58 riders.... :wave:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

calitos62 said:


>


Damn!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMexicano (May 31, 2011)

Bad ass 58!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

calitos62 said:


>


looking good Carlos!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

calitos62 said:


>


WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:around:


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

rag61 said:


> looking good Carlos!


Thank you!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


>


Now that's sexy!! (Car and girl) :thumbsup:


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

calitos62 said:


>


????


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

calitos62 said:


>



MAKES ME WANT TO LEAVE THE 58 GAME AND BUY A REGAL...


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

calitos62 said:


>


CHINGON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

calitos62 said:


>


Tu 58 esta chingon!! It was good meeting you homie, we had a blast!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

bengiXxer1000 said:


> Tu 58 esta chingon!! It was good meeting you homie, we had a blast!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Puros Ballers!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

locorider said:


> Puros Ballers!!!


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

locorider said:


> Puros Ballers!!!


Haha, yeah homie, must be nice. I was just spectating. 



13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 642959


Lol


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

Had to get a snapshot of her with the top down


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

bengiXxer1000 said:


> Had to get a snapshot of her with the top down


True ES NJ on the case!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


>






Chula:boink:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

calitos62 said:


>




Nice. Pinche Carlos. Te odio buey:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

bengiXxer1000 said:


>





bengiXxer1000 said:


> Had to get a snapshot of her with the top down





bengiXxer1000 said:


>








Nice...:worship:


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

KERRBSS said:


> ????


???


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

THE PETE-STA said:


> MAKES ME WANT TO LEAVE THE 58 GAME AND BUY A REGAL...


I got a regal for ya 8… lol ??


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

no joke said:


> CHINGON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gracias!!!??


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

bengiXxer1000 said:


> Tu 58 esta chingon!! It was good meeting you homie, we had a blast!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Gracias Ben!!! I had a blast 2 homie till the next one…??


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

locorider said:


> Puros Ballers!!!


Yeap them boys from jersey are ballers!!! Lol


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

bengiXxer1000 said:


>


Nice pics homie!!??


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Nice. Pinche Carlos. Te odio buey:roflmao: :roflmao:


Jaja qvo ese Ángel!!!


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

TTT ✔


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

calitos62 said:


> Jaja qvo ese Ángel!!!




Que onda? Aqui nomas tu sabes trabajando para comprar UN 58 convertible Como el tullo...


----------



## Aces Hai (May 10, 2010)

Any body selling 58 unity spotlights complete
With brackets ? Lmk and price 

Thanks


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

locorider said:


> True ES NJ on the case!


Ya sabes homie, trying to keep up with the big dogs!


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

calitos62 said:


> Gracias Ben!!! I had a blast 2 homie till the next one…??


Same here homie, looking forward to it!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Que onda? Aqui nomas tu sabes trabajando para comprar UN 58 convertible Como el tullo...


somos dos angel!!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

somos tres!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

SOMOS CUATRO!!!


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

calitos62 said:


>


DAAAMMMNNNN!!!!!!!:wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> SOMOS CUATRO!!!
> View attachment 644020


I dont know about that Oscar... You prolly gots cuatro 58s on deck...


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

58s are the shit


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

Just picked this up 2 months ago from a Chevy dealership in Ohio.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

recs64 said:


> Just picked this up 2 months ago from a Chevy dealership in Ohio.
> 
> View attachment 644259
> View attachment 644261
> ...


:worship: thats a sweet 58


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

recs64 said:


> Just picked this up 2 months ago from a Chevy dealership in Ohio.
> 
> View attachment 644259
> View attachment 644261
> ...




Nice. Congrats. :thumbsup:


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

THANKS HOMIES!


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

recs64 said:


> Just picked this up 2 months ago from a Chevy dealership in Ohio.
> 
> View attachment 644259
> View attachment 644261
> ...


Nice! Pretty cool that you got it from a Chevy dealer. :thumbsup:


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> SOMOS CUATRO!!!
> View attachment 644020


vato mamon :uh: laughing at us pobres!!!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

recs64 said:


> Just picked this up 2 months ago from a Chevy dealership in Ohio.
> 
> View attachment 644259
> View attachment 644261
> ...



OHHHHH, your lucky...I went to Columbus to buy this car and poof, it was gone..I wondered where it had went..:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

locorider said:


> I dont know about that Oscar... You prolly gots cuatro 58s on deck...


I REALY WISH I HAD THE SPACE LOCO! :yes:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> vato mamon :uh: laughing at us pobres!!!


THIS IS FOR YOU...


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

king debo said:


> OHHHHH, your lucky...I went to Columbus to buy this car and poof, it was gone..I wondered where it had went..:thumbsup:


IT WAS A STEAL, I HAD TO GET IT. THE ONLY THING THAT I HAVE TO DO IS WORK ON THE BRAKE BOOSTER. I PUT NEW PADS, AND A NEW BRAKE LINE IN IT AND OTHER THAN THAT IT RUNS LIKE A CHAMP.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

recs64 said:


> Just picked this up 2 months ago from a Chevy dealership in Ohio.
> 
> View attachment 644259
> View attachment 644261
> ...


Nice pick up! So, what are your plans for it? Anything?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Have a good weekend 58 riders:wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

I'll be picking up my 58 finally ..
Looking forward on getting started with it ASAP...
hno:hno:


----------



## Aces Hai (May 10, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> I'll be picking up my 58 finally ..
> Looking forward on getting started with it ASAP...
> hno:hno:


Rag??????


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> THIS IS FOR YOU...
> View attachment 644548


:roflmao:am going to get u back with some onions :barf:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> I'll be picking up my 58 finally ..
> Looking forward on getting started with it ASAP...
> hno:hno:


Nice!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Any of you guys running power steering under your 58s?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

recs64 said:


> Just picked this up 2 months ago from a Chevy dealership in Ohio.
> 
> View attachment 644259
> View attachment 644261
> ...


That looks GOOD


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

Bajito OG said:


>


Nice.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> :roflmao:am going to get u back with some onions :barf:


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> I'll be picking up my 58 finally ..
> Looking forward on getting started with it ASAP...
> hno:hno:


:thumbsup:


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking Good my brother. 


bengiXxer1000 said:


>


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Aces Hai said:


> Rag??????





No 
Sup Hai. How's everyone out there doing? Tell my Brutha Saint Don Adam I said What's up:wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

locorider said:


> Nice!




Sup homie :wave:
What's new with u?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bajito OG said:


>




Badass:worship:


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Nice pick up! So, what are your plans for it? Anything?


ITS GOING TO STAY LIKE THAT FOR NOW UNTIL I GET MY 65 FINISHED, THEN WE WILL SEE.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

bengiXxer1000 said:


> :thumbsup:





bengiXxer1000 said:


>






Some day... Some day......


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

recs64 said:


> ITS GOING TO STAY LIKE THAT FOR NOW UNTIL I GET MY 65 FINISHED, THEN WE WILL SEE.


:thumbsup:

Sounds like a plan... Nice car... My boy just picked up the Evening Orchid 65 Rag off ebay...


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

http://butte.craigslist.org/cto/3788826373.html

seems reasonably priced..........


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Went for A DRIVE ON SATURDAY!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

menace59 said:


> Went for A DRIVE ON SATURDAY!





Your Ruthy looking beautiful homie....:thumbsup:


----------



## Aces Hai (May 10, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> No
> Sup Hai. How's everyone out there doing? Tell my Brutha Saint Don Adam I said What's up:wave:


Will do Angel. Hope everything is well with u down south, and congrats on the 8, rag or not its still an 8


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Your Ruthy looking beautiful homie....:thumbsup:


Thanks! I like that clean 60 you got!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Aces Hai said:


> Will do Angel. Hope everything is well with u down south, and congrats on the 8, rag or not its still an 8






Thanx. Everything is good out here. Same o, same o.... :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

menace59 said:


> Thanks! I like that clean 60 you got!



Ur welcome. It's bad ass... Thanx. U wanna trade?:biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

TKeeby79 said:


> Looking Good my brother.


Thanks bro


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

...58's


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 646892
> ...58's



TTT. :thumbsup:


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Some day... Some day......


Yessir, some things just happen at the right time.
Here's my first 58, driver car but thats how the 58 pl8gue symptoms started...


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

That first picture is in the Bronx and this one was taken in Mahattan at the Mexican day parade in September of 2011.


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

58 coupe crushing in the Big Apple...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

bengiXxer1000 said:


> Yessir, some things just happen at the right time.
> Here's my first 58, driver car but thats how the 58 pl8gue symptoms started...





Nice..:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

bengiXxer1000 said:


> That first picture is in the Bronx and this one was taken in Mahattan at the Mexican day parade in September of 2011.





bengiXxer1000 said:


> 58 coupe crushing in the Big Apple...







Going to New York is definitely in my list of places to go.....:biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Have a good weekend everyone...:wave:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Have a good weekend everyone...:wave:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 647515
> View attachment 647516
> View attachment 647517
> View attachment 647518
> ...


^^^^ LoL


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

My project soon needs full resto


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Going to New York is definitely in my list of places to go.....:biggrin:


Yessir, definitely worth visiting. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 647515
> View attachment 647516
> View attachment 647517
> View attachment 647518
> ...




Lol


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Fabians said:


>





Fabians said:


>





Fabians said:


>










Nice....:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Curtis Fisher said:


> My project soon needs full resto
> View attachment 647720
> View attachment 647721
> View attachment 647722





Congratulations homie. Good luck. I just picked mine up aswell last week.:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

bengiXxer1000 said:


> Yessir, definitely worth visiting. :thumbsup:




I'll definitely look keep it on my list... What month and show is a big one out there to go to?


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

I got some OG paint deviders for sale. $150 obo, let a homie know if interested. Will need to be polished.


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

im fixin to look for a 58 and cut the roof off


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

sand1 said:


> im fixin to look for a 58 and cut the roof off


Team chop top :boink:


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

Does anyone know were I can buy the 59 cadi taillights is that the ones people are using on the 58's seen them on eBay just want to make sure that's the ones I need and one more thing how do u install them thanks for the help my 58 peeps


----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

Any 58 trim for sale?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Gabe61 said:


> Does anyone know were I can buy the 59 cadi taillights is that the ones people are using on the 58's seen them on eBay just want to make sure that's the ones I need and one more thing how do u install them thanks for the help my 58 peeps


Specspec posted some detailed pics if his on his 58 in this topic, don't know what page but it's in here


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Gabe61 said:


> Does anyone know were I can buy the 59 cadi taillights is that the ones people are using on the 58's seen them on eBay just want to make sure that's the ones I need and one more thing how do u install them thanks for the help my 58 peeps


I got a complete set that came off a 58 so it already has the correct tail light housings. It's very pitted but make me an offer if you're interested, the lenses u can buy brand new


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

sand1 said:


> im fixin to look for a 58 and cut the roof off


:wow:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> :wow:


What happen Gee I hit you up this last weekend


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

sold the 59 to join the 58 club


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

47bomb said:


> View attachment 648969
> sold the 59 to join the 58 club



Congrats. Looks like a nice solid one...:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mar64ss said:


> Any 58 trim for sale?


PM SENT


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Congrats. Looks like a nice solid one...:thumbsup:


Thanx


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Nice....:thumbsup:


THANK'S DOGG  CITY CRUSERS 58'S RIGHT THERE


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

Gabe61 said:


> Does anyone know were I can buy the 59 cadi taillights is that the ones people are using on the 58's seen them on eBay just want to make sure that's the ones I need and one more thing how do u install them thanks for the help my 58 peeps


PM sent with pics


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

specspec said:


> PM sent with pics


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

47bomb said:


> View attachment 648969
> sold the 59 to join the 58 club


:yes: Good choice


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

no joke said:


> View attachment 590574
> 
> View attachment 590575
> 
> my buddys fully loaded 58 rag was looking killer at the picnic!!!!!!


nice color. Not many fifty eight on the topic I seen in this color. This in the color I'm going with on my fifty one


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

*Taillight*



locorider said:


> I got a complete set that came off a 58 so it already has the correct tail light housings. It's very pitted but make me an offer if you're interested, the lenses u can buy brand new
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much bro call me Oscar 714 -561-2310


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

47bomb said:


> View attachment 648969
> sold the 59 to join the 58 club


You upgraded :thumbsup:


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

BigVics58 said:


> You upgraded :thumbsup:


Yup


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTT for the 58's


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT THESE TO SELL, ALL OG CHROME, HELPING A FRIEND


----------



## AllOrNothing (Dec 29, 2012)

my


----------



## AllOrNothing (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

AllOrNothing said:


> View attachment 650430


Nice


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

putting chrome trim on my delray not bad....little by littleuffin:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

You cant more gangster than this picture Pete and Jimdog @ WCK putting it down Cali Style


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

jimdog said:


>


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

jimdog said:


>




Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

WOW= :run:...........................SICK!!!


jimdog said:


>


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

jimdog said:


>


  Bad ass rags!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice pic


----------



## Aces Hai (May 10, 2010)

I have a driver side unity spot light complete outside and inside brackets. Needs re- chroming for show quality 
$500 shipped to lower 48 states, can txt pics


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> GOT THESE TO SELL, ALL OG CHROME, HELPING A FRIEND


*What's the price on these?*


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mr Gee said:


> *What's the price on these?*


SOLD


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> GOT THESE TO SELL, ALL OG CHROME, HELPING A FRIEND


SOLD


----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

:thumbsup: bad ass 58


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT THESE TO SELL, NICE STRAIGHT GRILL, NOT ALL PITTED UP, GOOD USED SET OF PITCH FORKS, NICE CORES TO RESTORE


----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> GOT THESE TO SELL, NICE STRAIGHT GRILL, NOT ALL PITTED UP, GOOD USED SET OF PITCH FORKS, NICE CORES TO RESTORE


How much for the forks?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jdfx1 said:


> How much for the forks?


PM SENT


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

something different...


----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> GOT THESE TO SELL, NICE STRAIGHT GRILL, NOT ALL PITTED UP, GOOD USED SET OF PITCH FORKS, NICE CORES TO RESTORE


How much for the pitch forks?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

leg46y said:


> something different...


 ??


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

PM`S RETURNED


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

SAW THIS IN AZUSA THE OTHER DAY JUST PARKED THERE


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> SAW THIS IN AZUSA THE OTHER DAY JUST PARKED THERE
> 
> View attachment 655570



Nice...


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> SAW THIS IN AZUSA THE OTHER DAY JUST PARKED THERE
> 
> View attachment 655570



Cool


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Frosty said:


> Cool


what up my boy!!!:wave:


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

sloNez said:


>


 LIFESTYLE always setting the bar. I like the grill, moon roof and suicide doors on the 58.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

sloNez said:


>


Lays out nice as fuk, but them doors


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

SMOOTH, CLEAN, & CHINGON! :thumbsup: 


sloNez said:


>


----------



## rey's'58 (Apr 1, 2010)

sloNez said:


>


Nice &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

found this in a diff thread :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

found this in a diff thread :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

dont know if this is the same car as the other one lol....  :dunno: still clean thou :biggrin:


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

no joke said:


> what up my boy!!!:wave:


What's up, Sir?!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

bigdogg323 said:


> found this in a diff thread :cheesy:


BAD ASS


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

sloNez said:


>


I wanna see that dash!!!! Looks like the same idea as "el ray" ... nice!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> dont know if this is the same car as the other one lol....  :dunno: still clean thou :biggrin:








Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> found this in a diff thread :cheesy:





Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

sloNez said:


>








Perron......


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BIGTONY said:


> BAD ASS





Sup Tony. :wave: 
How's the Showtime Fam doing ?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

got a new ez on vinyl top in off white brand new , still boxed
$225.00


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

ready to cruze


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

47bomb said:


> View attachment 659854
> ready to cruze





Lucky you. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Lucky you. :thumbsup:


AVER EL TUYO??


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

have a bunch of 58 side trim to sell, also a set of pitch forks too


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> have a bunch of 58 side trim to sell, also a set of pitch forks too


price on s molding that is the driver side right?


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> have a bunch of 58 side trim to sell, also a set of pitch forks too


Price?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

osegura said:


> price on s molding that is the driver side right?


looking to sell the whole pile at one time.


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> looking to sell the whole pile at one time.


thanks


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

calitos62 said:


>


Bumper alignment.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

REAL DEAL 58 CRUISER SKIRTS IN BARE METAL...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


Nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:wow:


THE PETE-STA said:


> REAL DEAL 58 CRUISER SKIRTS IN BARE METAL...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

They look awesome even bare just like that


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

leg46y said:


> View attachment 664474


That's cool I want one for my daughter :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces Hai (May 10, 2010)

leg46y said:


> View attachment 664474






where can u buy these ???


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

leg46y said:


> View attachment 664474


Where can we get these?


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

leg46y said:


> View attachment 664474



:420:..


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mMWBh0B9F0M


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

am waiting for you guys to post all them hard ass 58s rags from donalds wedding today, you guys killed it badass, big props to all you guys that made it happen am sure that's for the history books probably wont ever happen again to see all them 58s at one place:thumbsup:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

no joke said:


> am waiting for you guys to post all them hard ass 58s rags from donalds wedding today, you guys killed it badass, big props to all you guys that made it happen am sure that's for the history books probably wont ever happen again to see all them 58s at one place:thumbsup:


Sneek Peek!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

no joke said:


> am waiting for you guys to post all them hard ass 58s rags from donalds wedding today, you guys killed it badass, big props to all you guys that made it happen am sure that's for the history books probably wont ever happen again to see all them 58s at one place:thumbsup:


he made it legal?


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

menace59 said:


> Sneek Peek!


:wow:

damn nice. Million dollars worth of 58s

Theres gotta be a heap more pics of this


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Badass!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

leg46y said:


> :wow:
> 
> damn nice. Million dollars worth of 58s
> 
> Theres gotta be a heap more pics of this


Man that trip was sooook fuckin awesome, we shut down Whittier Blvd, The cruise badass... I believe at one point there were (22) 58 Rags, There are videos and tons of pics from the cruise. Hess came down from Utah for it, We has a blast...


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

Def. bad ass. Nice putting a face to the names on here. Hopefully we will do it again before we are all to old to drive. Peace. Rudster. Rudy Groupe. So cal.


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

it was bad ass i have a few videos to post ..... it was good meeting all you guys that i never meet before mad props to all of the 58 riders who made it out we pulled this off Donald was hella happy guys ..


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

View My Video


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

this is just a few picture post them up guys i no there was a thousand plus pictures taken post them up ...............


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

There are currently 16 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 14 guests)

jimdog
kadillackev

Whats up Fellas


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Please post vids,I can't find nothing on YouTube


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

menace59 said:


> Sneek Peek!



:wow: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

All with cruisers and conti kits :wow::thumbsup::wow::thumbsup:

seen a vid on fb but cant seem to find anymore


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

go on my face book i have them friend me jimmy titsworth ......


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

jimdog said:


>



Hess, Jimdog, Joe and Myself... Haha fuckin Jimmy had us rolling, I couldn't hold a straight face, haha...


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:run::run::run:WOW:h5:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> :run::run::run:WOW:h5:


right click-save


----------



## rey's'58 (Apr 1, 2010)

jimdog said:


>


Nice &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks like fun. Beautiful 58sssss


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow :wow:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

no joke said:


> View attachment 666214
> 
> 
> View attachment 666215
> ...


TTT FOR THE 58 verts :thumbsup:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

no joke said:


> View attachment 666214
> 
> 
> View attachment 666215
> ...



I like that green!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

baddd asssss fifty eighters!!!
:worship:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

menace59 said:


> I like that green!


you were looking good out there luis :thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

no joke said:


> View attachment 666214
> 
> 
> View attachment 666215
> ...


:worship:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

[video]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=153457048180898&set=vb.100005498105316 &type=2&theater[/video]


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

no joke said:


> you were looking good out there luis :thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

no joke said:


> View attachment 666219
> 
> View attachment 666220


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:wow:This is fuck!n amazing:wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> View attachment 668458


YOUR NEW TOY?


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

http://youtu.be/yWZsCHqW3gU


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

yes she is my new toy I bought 2 58 rags


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

its a really good start


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> yes she is my new toy I bought 2 58 rags


NICE! 
AND TWO AT THAT? DAMN!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> its a really good start




Nice. Congrats.... :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

heres my other baby


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

Nice score homie


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> View attachment 669156
> heres my other baby


DAMN!! I LIKE FIDDIE8`S


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Damn,I'd chop my pinky off for that blue rag.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> View attachment 669156
> heres my other baby


make it drive, and cruise it around town as-is


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

it still needs work the other car is way more solid


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

but overall a nice complete car


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Is it for sale ?


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

not sure I might keep these ones but u can shoot an offer


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


BAD ASS PIC.................


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> not sure I might keep these ones but u can shoot an offer


DON`T SELL THEM!


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> yes she is my new toy I bought 2 58 rags





DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> View attachment 669156
> heres my other baby


Congrats on the two 58's. One day I will be a proud owner of one!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> DON`T SELL THEM!


im gonna try to hold on to them unless I get an offer I can't refuse


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

hno:


DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> im gonna try to hold on to them unless I get an offer I can't refuse


hno:


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

can some post pics of a 1958 chevy with supreme wheel 14x6 rev rear looking to get a set for my delray thanks


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

NEWBREED
Corona 58


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> it still needs work the other car is way more solid


I KNOW OF RAGTOP CLEAR TITLE IF YOU NEED ONE


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

nice


----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

58 impala for sale and here is the car with supremes for the other homie


----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Any one interested feel free to call or text 2106775810 with any ?s I'm askn 12k for car is located in San Antonio tx


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

LA Supershow2013


----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Does anyone know if the convertible back seat had arm rest also or was that only for the hardtop


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Hardtop only convertibles didn't have the center arm rest.


----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok than ill dump the seat that I got wont need it thanks for the info


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

got one of my cars today


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> got one of my cars today


That was fast


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

Well, I am happy to join this thread. Ive been watching it for a few years .I finally stepped up to the plate and i just started the process of building a 58 Rag ( Original Convertible) that will be a competitor. . Anyways guys , Im just checking in and will be posting some pics as i continue to build it . *Vegas 2014... 


*We just test fitted the custom frame to the body and it lines up perfect .Body work on car and frame almost done , next- off to paint.









(to my club members ...i know , i know - im not going to show too much and most pics will be black and white . dont worry


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice 58 ragtop


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

yes it was and im very happy with the shape of it:h5:


locorider said:


> That was fast


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Well, I am happy to join this thread. Ive been watching it for a few years .I finally stepped up to the plate and i just started the process of building a 58 Rag ( Original Convertible) that will be a competitor. . Anyways guys , Im just checking in and will be posting some pics as i continue to build it . *Vegas 2014...
> 
> 
> *We just test fitted the custom frame to the body and it lines up perfect .Body work on car and frame almost done , next- off to paint.
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

better view :thumbsup:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

If any one is interested I have about 50 of these window stickers asking $3.50 EA. Or 2 for $5.00 I take pay pal add $1 Shipping ... I will ship out side the USA Also u pay shipping give me a call 8054095330 or email [email protected]


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Well, I am happy to join this thread. Ive been watching it for a few years .I finally stepped up to the plate and i just started the process of building a 58 Rag ( Original Convertible) that will be a competitor. . Anyways guys , Im just checking in and will be posting some pics as i continue to build it . *Vegas 2014...
> 
> 
> *We just test fitted the custom frame to the body and it lines up perfect .Body work on car and frame almost done , next- off to paint.
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

locorider said:


> Nice!!!


Thanks homie


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Just put new 520 tires!!! finally some whitewalls that stay white!! 3 sets of tires later!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

menace59 said:


> Just put new 520 tires!!! finally some whitewalls that stay white!! 3 sets of tires later!!!


Looks good!


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

locorider said:


> Looks good!


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

58 is looking really good uffin::thumbsup:...


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Southern Cali 58 Impala Rag Tops no one can top this one June 2013


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

menace59 said:


> Just put new 520 tires!!! finally some whitewalls that stay white!! 3 sets of tires later!!!


Looks real nice


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

jimdog said:


> Southern Cali 58 Impala Rag Tops no one can top this one June 2013


Wow


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

this is one of my favorite 58 rags looks real nice


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

menace59 said:


> Just put new 520 tires!!! finally some whitewalls that stay white!! 3 sets of tires later!!!


you killing it luis:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

jimdog said:


> Southern Cali 58 Impala Rag Tops no one can top this one June 2013


this was history right here :worship:


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

menace59 said:


> Just put new 520 tires!!! finally some whitewalls that stay white!! 3 sets of tires later!!!


Looks great, Luis!! Beautiful ride!!


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Frosty said:


> Looks great, Luis!! Beautiful ride!!


Thanks! Frosty, No joke, locorider, Jimdog, Dukecityclassics and BigVics58!


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

jimdog said:


> Southern Cali 58 Impala Rag Tops no one can top this one June 2013



DAMN!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

menace59 said:


> Just put new 520 tires!!! finally some whitewalls that stay white!! 3 sets of tires later!!!


*luis que chulada de carro !!
andas a pata!!*:worship:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> *luis que chulada de carro !!
> 
> Gracias! ya mero!
> andas a pata!!*:worship:



Gracias! ya mero! :biggrin:


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

jimdog said:


> Southern Cali 58 Impala Rag Tops no one can top this one June 2013


:worship::worship:SPEAKS FOR IT'S SELF:worship::worship::fool2:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Anyone busting out with any more 58's this year ????post them pictures up Fellas ........


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks good:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


fullsize67 said:


> View attachment 678766


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?section=news/local/los_angeles&id=9201463

58 rag goes home


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

RdnLow63 said:


>


Is this the 58 that was just returned to the original owner?


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

BigVics58 said:


> Is this the 58 that was just returned to the original owner?


yep


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

RdnLow63 said:


>


 this is awesome, so how much work was done to it after it was stolen to when he got it back?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

brett said:


> this is awesome, so how much work was done to it after it was stolen to when he got it back?


fully restored frame off:yes:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

RdnLow63 said:


> yep


Nice. Looks like he even got to pick his own style of wheels. Wonder if the cars behind this one were also seized


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

notice the brackets for a club plaque :shocked:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Saw that car at Torres empire show


----------



## 58 Impala (Aug 7, 2013)

Anniversary Gold









Original interior:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

RdnLow63 said:


>


looks like this guy will be busting out "his new ride" this year!


----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

LONNDOGG said:


> Saw that car at Torres empire show


Yeah me too Looks like a Chevrolet CC car


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

What do you guys use for car covers? Had a decent one befor i put my antennas and continental kit on but now wont fit.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

RdnLow63 said:


>


DAMN! I WONDER IF HE'LL SELL IT!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> DAMN! I WONDER IF HE'LL SELL IT!!!


Balla talk


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> fully restored frame off:yes:





:shh: :twak: :twak:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

LONNDOGG said:


> Saw that car at Torres empire show




Sup :wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

58 Impala said:


> Anniversary Gold
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

this to this..






.little by little


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Blueprint II is out:sprint:


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

low4ever said:


> Blueprint II is out:sprint:


:wow:


----------



## 19Sexe3 (Oct 26, 2012)

low4ever said:


> Blueprint II is out:sprint:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

19Sexe3 said:


>


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

jimdog said:


> Anyone busting out with any more 58's this year ????post them pictures up Fellas ........









Hoping for next year, sneak peak!!!!


----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking for gas tank lid/cover???


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Mar64ss said:


> Looking for gas tank lid/cover???


Gas door? I got one...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 683844
> Hoping for next year, sneak peak!!!!


That's tight


----------



## MatasChevyRestoration (Aug 19, 2013)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 683844
> Hoping for next year, sneak peak!!!!


Dang! looks good!!!


----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

locorider said:


> Gas door? I got one...


How much shipped 92805


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 683844
> Hoping for next year, sneak peak!!!!





Nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 683844
> Hoping for next year, sneak peak!!!!


 quien fuera oscar 5859595956646967!!


----------



## oc kliquer (Jun 27, 2012)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 683844
> Hoping for next year, sneak peak!!!!


Yea I cant wait to Ozcar. So hurry up!!!


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Top 45 at Barret Jackson's / Reno's Hot August Nights


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> DAMN! I WONDER IF HE'LL SELL IT!!!


He prolly would, I read that he's the OG owner bought it straight outta highschool. He's upset that they changed the car from a triple black car to white and green. At 72 years old, he's not sure if he wants to take the time and effort to change it back to black... so the article said.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

locorider said:


> He prolly would, I read that he's the OG owner bought it straight outta highschool. He's upset that they changed the car from a triple black car to white and green. At 72 years old, he's not sure if he wants to take the time and effort to change it back to black... so the article said.


SHIT I NEED SOME INFO ON THIS GUY!!!:sprint:IM TRYING TO HAVE THE CUSTOM AND THE STOCK, LOOKS LIKE I GOT IT WITH THE 59'S... NOW ALL I NEED IS THE 58'S!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

HELLO 1958 IMPALA FEST... I just picked up My First 1958 Impala .. Im very excited to have come across this Beautiful Impala... Im sure some of you might reconize the car, its been on Layitlow classified cars before, I think this 58 fest too... anyways this is my new beginning...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> HELLO 1958 IMPALA FEST... I just picked up My First 1958 Impala .. Im very excited to have come across this Beautiful Impala... Im sure some of you might reconize the car, its been on Layitlow classified cars before, I think this 58 fest too... anyways this is my new beginning...
> 
> 
> View attachment 685659





Nice. Congrats. :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> HELLO 1958 IMPALA FEST... I just picked up My First 1958 Impala .. Im very excited to have come across this Beautiful Impala... Im sure some of you might reconize the car, its been on Layitlow classified cars before, I think this 58 fest too... anyways this is my new beginning...
> 
> 
> View attachment 685659


Chingon homeboy... looks in great shape!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> HELLO 1958 IMPALA FEST... I just picked up My First 1958 Impala .. Im very excited to have come across this Beautiful Impala... Im sure some of you might reconize the car, its been on Layitlow classified cars before, I think this 58 fest too... anyways this is my new beginning...
> 
> 
> View attachment 685659


Nice, looks like a solid start


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

Any 58ers know of a thread for installing a 58 roof rack ? or does anyone have pics of a detailed view of a good skeleton ? .. Thanks guys , much appreciated .


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

Majestics Canada


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Nice. Congrats. :thumbsup:





13OZKAR said:


> Chingon homeboy... looks in great shape!





BigVics58 said:


> Nice, looks like a solid start


Thank You guys, Proud to be a part of the 1958 Impala club


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

For Sale said:


> Majestics Canada


We're gonna need more pics homie


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> HELLO 1958 IMPALA FEST... I just picked up My First 1958 Impala .. Im very excited to have come across this Beautiful Impala... Im sure some of you might reconize the car, its been on Layitlow classified cars before, I think this 58 fest too... anyways this is my new beginning...
> 
> View attachment 685659


cant wait to see what your gona do to it. good luck my friend.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

47bomb said:


> cant wait to see what your gona do to it. good luck my friend.


Thanks Mike. It was a pleasure to meet You and your Family. 
Much respect! Ill keep you posted on it.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

For Sale said:


> Majestics Canada










:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

50th anniversary 1958 Impala? What? http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/cto/3939689414.html


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

That's been for sale for awhile now,nice car though.


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:



:thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

anyone know where to locate the main arms to the Rack? ...i cant seem to locate them .
This is what i have as far as my rack .. I know im missing the arms and somthing else.. anyone know ?









i know im missing these main arms ... but what else??


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

For Sale said:


> Majestics Canada


Real nice, any pics of the set up? Did you go with aircraft?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> anyone know where to locate the main arms to the Rack? ...i cant seem to locate them .
> This is what i have as far as my rack .. I know im missing the arms and somthing else.. anyone know ?
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you're just missing all the sides. Btw that's my old rack on that bottom pic haha. I have a complete rack for sale but I don't know where you'd find just the sides. Good luck.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> HELLO 1958 IMPALA FEST... I just picked up My First 1958 Impala .. Im very excited to have come across this Beautiful Impala... Im sure some of you might reconize the car, its been on Layitlow classified cars before, I think this 58 fest too... anyways this is my new beginning...
> 
> 
> View attachment 685659


Nice!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

For Sale said:


> Majestics Canada


Badass!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Parking brake warning lamp $350
Wonderbar $500
Fender caps like "Laylow 58" had SOLD


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

NOS Underhood lamp $325


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

locorider said:


> Parking brake warning lamp $350
> Wonderbar $500
> Fender caps like "Laylow 58" had $500


hess with ALL the og 58 goods!!:yes:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> hess with ALL the og 58 goods!!:yes:


Hey Ryan how are ya?
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


DAMN that's beautiful!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> HELLO 1958 IMPALA FEST... I just picked up My First 1958 Impala .. Im very excited to have come across this Beautiful Impala... Im sure some of you might reconize the car, its been on Layitlow classified cars before, I think this 58 fest too... anyways this is my new beginning...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 685659


You got a good one!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

19Sexe3 said:


>



Incredible!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Hey Ryan how are ya?
> Andy


Hey Andy, im good. just been working and gettin back into the gym, you?
hope you and all the family are well:h5:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


>


always making us drool andy!!:thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> always making us drool andy!!:thumbsup:


agreed and day dream too!!!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> Hey Andy, im good. just been working and gettin back into the gym, you?
> hope you and all the family are well:h5:


Ryan all is good with us thanks. Still at it with 3 of the kids as my training partners. Let me know if you need some good protein powder! http://www.americanmuscleusa.com/index.html


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Superior Presents The 5th Annual Fiestas Custom Car Show on September 14, 2013 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. In Honor of Joe Castaneda. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173

For more information contact Mario Lopez at 520-238-1353 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960


​


----------



## orchid66ragss (Aug 27, 2003)

THANK YOU HESS FOR THE PARTS GREAT BROTHER WITH GREAT PARTS !!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

picked up a solid hard top


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## 87 Regal (Mar 18, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


>


Was this the one @ the El Paso LRM show car was nice


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

this is just badass :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> this is just badass :worship: :worship: :worship:


Nice. Wonder if it got bagged or juiced


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

BigVics58 said:


> Nice. Wonder if it got bagged or juiced


Juiced!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

orchid66ragss said:


> THANK YOU HESS FOR THE PARTS GREAT BROTHER WITH GREAT PARTS !!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


Thank you, great doing biz with u too!!!


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

Will 58 ht drums brakes clear 13's? Thanks for any info..


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> picked up a solid hard top


for sale if any buddy interested


----------



## 208IMPALAS (Jun 25, 2012)

low350 said:


> Will 58 ht drums brakes clear 13's? Thanks for any info..


Yes


----------



## 208IMPALAS (Jun 25, 2012)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> for sale if any buddy interested


How Much?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

208IMPALAS said:


> Yes


Thanks!


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

fullsize67 said:


> View attachment 763097


looking real good homie:thumbsup:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Anyone know if this is correct for 58 ??


Looks like your missing a part on that carrier


----------



## 58 Impala (Aug 7, 2013)

New member here. I've been lurking for a while, checking out all the incredible cars. You guys' rides are so perfect. Mine's a 20 footer, but it was my first car. I've owned my 58 for 27 years. I'd wanted a 58 (had to be an Impala) since I was a kid and started working after school at 13 to buy one. I posted a couple of pics a few weeks ago. Here are some more. One from a recent show, and a couple from Sunday when some friends went for a cruise in the mountains to see the fall colors. We got caught in some rain and had to detour because a rock slide blocked the road. 

The rain reminded me that I need to find a set of OG Impala wiper blades. I couldn't find a pair back in the 80's so I threw on a set for a Biscayne. I was a stupid 16 year old and threw away the originals. :banghead: 

Seems like a great group here with some of the best 58's around.


----------



## 58 Impala (Aug 7, 2013)

Does anyone have pics of a Forest Green rag? I've only found one pic online and it's not a good one. The color looks close to Aegean Turquoise to me, but it's more green. Seems to be a rare color.


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

It has been a while since I been on here! Took my 8 out to get some gas this weekend!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

menace59 said:


> It has been a while since I been on here! Took my 8 out to get some gas this weekend!


looking badass luis chignon!!!!!


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

menace59 said:


> It has been a while since I been on here! Took my 8 out to get some gas this weekend!


Bad Ass 8 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

BigVics58 said:


> Nice. Wonder if it got bagged or juiced


 juiced by BIGFRANKSCUSTOMHYDRULICS


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

WTB: LEFT AND RIGHT UPPER QUARTER BEAD MOLDING THAT CONNECTS TO THE "S" MOLDING, HELP ME OUT FELLAS... PM ME WITH WHAT YOU HAVE, THANKS...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

58 Impala said:


> New member here. I've been lurking for a while, checking out all the incredible cars. You guys' rides are so perfect. Mine's a 20 footer, but it was my first car. I've owned my 58 for 27 years. I'd wanted a 58 (had to be an Impala) since I was a kid and started working after school at 13 to buy one. I posted a couple of pics a few weeks ago. Here are some more. One from a recent show, and a couple from Sunday when some friends went for a cruise in the mountains to see the fall colors. We got caught in some rain and had to detour because a rock slide blocked the road.
> 
> The rain reminded me that I need to find a set of OG Impala wiper blades. I couldn't find a pair back in the 80's so I threw on a set for a Biscayne. I was a stupid 16 year old and threw away the originals. :banghead:
> 
> Seems like a great group here with some of the best 58's around.


:thumbsup:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

no joke said:


> looking badass luis chignon!!!!!




Thanks!


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

RAG 6T1 said:


> Bad Ass 8 :thumbsup:



Thanks


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Guys do any of you have a 57-58 chevrolet impala bumper jack that looks like this one in the picture i am looking for 2 of them if any of you have one call me or text 805-409-5330


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

58 Impala said:


> New member here. I've been lurking for a while, checking out all the incredible cars. You guys' rides are so perfect. Mine's a 20 footer, but it was my first car. I've owned my 58 for 27 years. I'd wanted a 58 (had to be an Impala) since I was a kid and started working after school at 13 to buy one. I posted a couple of pics a few weeks ago. Here are some more. One from a recent show, and a couple from Sunday when some friends went for a cruise in the mountains to see the fall colors. We got caught in some rain and had to detour because a rock slide blocked the road.
> 
> The rain reminded me that I need to find a set of OG Impala wiper blades. I couldn't find a pair back in the 80's so I threw on a set for a Biscayne. I was a stupid 16 year old and threw away the originals. :banghead:
> 
> Seems like a great group here with some of the best 58's around.




Nice


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

menace59 said:


> It has been a while since I been on here! Took my 8 out to get some gas this weekend!




Sick


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ariztlan said:


> View attachment 769361
> View attachment 769369
> View attachment 769377
> View attachment 769385






Looking forward on seeing the new one that he's gonna bust out...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

specspec said:


>




Very nice...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

..


THE PETE-STA said:


> WTB: LEFT AND RIGHT UPPER QUARTER BEAD MOLDING THAT CONNECTS TO THE "S" MOLDING, HELP ME OUT FELLAS... PM ME WITH WHAT YOU HAVE, THANKS...


----------



## dvdnvl62 (Aug 15, 2013)

for sale.. 21k obo.. 348, 2 speed powerglide.. comes with extra stock front fenders.. kustomized back in the late 60s.. runs and drives good.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bad ass!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Lookin good oscar


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 785778
> View attachment 785786
> View attachment 785794





13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 785802
> View attachment 785810
> View attachment 785818
> View attachment 785826


cuando sea grande quiero ser como OSCAR!!
NETA!!:worship:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GOOD VIDEO IF NOT SEEN BEFORE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJim01EOUY8


----------



## dvdnvl62 (Aug 15, 2013)

Sold..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT THESE 4 SALE
N.O.S. DEALER PROMO`S


----------



## dvdnvl62 (Aug 15, 2013)

64 CRAWLING said:


> GOOD VIDEO IF NOT SEEN BEFORE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJim01EOUY8


badass..


----------



## dvdnvl62 (Aug 15, 2013)

how much..?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

ALA IMPALA


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> ALA IMPALA


ill take either one andy??:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

looking for a 58-59 vert let me no thanks call or tex anytime 786-380-6468


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Fuck that's beautiful...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 803809


Nice!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

fixed


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 803809


 y este lowko de donde salio??


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

Need this piece


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> GOT THESE 4 SALE
> N.O.S. DEALER PROMO`S



How much for the 58?


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

New to the 58 owners club!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Lowrod deuce said:


> View attachment 822282
> 
> 
> New to the 58 owners club!!


Nice!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

my new ride og yellow and green 348 rag


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> my new ride og yellow and green 348 rag


Wow, you always find the good stuff


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> my new ride og yellow and green 348 rag


Wow, thats my dream car! Color and all. Congrats on an awesome find..


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> my new ride og yellow and green 348 rag


very nice find and rare color :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

KERRBSS said:


> Wow, you always find the good stuff





TKeeby79 said:


> Wow, thats my dream car! Color and all. Congrats on an awesome find..





no joke said:


> very nice find and rare color :thumbsup:


Thanks homies gonna be hard to sell this one but for the right $ il let it go but it's gonna be high if not I'll keep and restore I too love this color


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ttt 58's


----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice find cool color scheme


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

I found a hard top that color,original owner,I hit him up every year,cool old dude,he keeps telling me " it's yours when the time is right".http://i.imgur.com/DkIBwMWl.jpg


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

oldsoul said:


> I found a hard top that color,original owner,I hit him up every year,cool old dude,he keeps telling me " it's yours when the time is right".http://i.imgur.com/DkIBwMWl.jpg


Is that in hatch NM


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

No sir,Fresno Ca.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> Thanks homies gonna be hard to sell this one but for the right $ il let it go but it's gonna be high if not I'll keep and restore I too love this color


cuanto juan?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> cuanto juan?


not sure it's up in the air my homie offered me 30 not sure yet


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Anyone know who sells shortened axle splines?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

rememberFROGG said:


> Anyone know who sells shortened axle splines?


Moser does them cheap. Send them yours and there'll shorten and re spline them.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTT!!!!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

KERRBSS said:


> Moser does them cheap. Send them yours and there'll shorten and re spline them.


Yea I checked them out and also dutchman axles which custom fab them... both are not too bad as long as they keep up with my fuelie n p-case combo lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

1958 NOS rear green.
400$ obo

PM pls


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## FERNDOG63 (Aug 9, 2011)

DAMMMNNNNNNN BIG BALLER. WISH I COULD BE LIKE U PETE. LOOKN GOOD BRO


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


>


:wow:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


>


Mean I teaser pic


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


>


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

You have 2 rags Pete? Or 1 rag and 1 hardtop? What happened to that clean 61'? Bad ass rides.....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

FERNDOG63 said:


> DAMMMNNNNNNN BIG BALLER. WISH I COULD BE LIKE U PETE. LOOKN GOOD BRO


HAHA, THANKS FERN... BUT I'VE SEEN WHAT YOU HAVE, YOU'DE TAKE A HUGE PAY CUT IF YOU WERE LIKE ME, HAHA...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

oldsoul said:


> You have 2 rags Pete? Or 1 rag and 1 hardtop? What happened to that clean 61'? Bad ass rides.....


I NOW HAVE (2) 58 CONVERTIBLES, I SOLD THE 61 RAG A FEW YRS BACK, I MISS THAT CAR... THANKS BRO.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> I NOW HAVE (2) 58 CONVERTIBLES, I SOLD THE 61 RAG A FEW YRS BACK, I MISS THAT CAR... THANKS BRO.


Balla talk!!!!


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

BALLER....:worship:



THE PETE-STA said:


> I NOW HAVE (2) 58 CONVERTIBLES, I SOLD THE 61 RAG A FEW YRS BACK, I MISS THAT CAR... THANKS BRO.


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> I NOW HAVE (2) 58 CONVERTIBLES, I SOLD THE 61 RAG A FEW YRS BACK, I MISS THAT CAR... THANKS BRO.


 rich folk!


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Here my new 58 projects


----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hell yea nice


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 58 Impala (Aug 7, 2013)

Almost time for the snow to start around here. Gotta drive 'em while you can.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 859450
> View attachment 859458
> View attachment 859466
> 
> ...


Did you get his level air 58 rag also?


----------



## 58 Impala (Aug 7, 2013)

KERRBSS said:


> Did you get his level air 58 rag also?


The guy said he was selling that level air rag without its vin or cowl tags.


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

KERRBSS said:


> Did you get his level air 58 rag also?


 No the level air rag was ruff and would be hard to transport it .


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

mrocha1964 said:


> No the level air rag was ruff and would be hard to transport it .


The other 2 were just as rough but better price....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

58 Impala said:


> The guy said he was selling that level air rag without its vin or cowl tags.


HE SAID IT HAD TAGS WHEN I TALKED TO HIM


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 859450
> View attachment 859458
> View attachment 859466
> 
> ...


I GOT A PARTS CAR 4 SALE


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> HE SAID IT HAD TAGS WHEN I TALKED TO HIM


Told me the same thing


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> I NOW HAVE (2) 58 CONVERTIBLES, I SOLD THE 61 RAG A FEW YRS BACK, I MISS THAT CAR... THANKS BRO.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

locorider said:


>


BADASS PICTURE!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

locorider said:


>


DAMN! LOOKS LIKE A MIRROR!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


>


MUST BE NICE TO HAVE TWO 58 RAGS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 861722


Love the color on this one


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's my new project


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

DEVINERI said:


> Here's my new project


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

58 Impala said:


> Almost time for the snow to start around here. Gotta drive 'em while you can.
> View attachment 860090
> View attachment 860098


:thumbsup: Nice rides


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

FEW PICS OF THE NEW EIGHT...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

THE PETE-STA said:


> FEW PICS OF THE NEW EIGHT...


Real nice


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

Is the 57 for sale Too?



mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 859450
> 
> Here my new 58 projects
> View attachment 859474


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

mochate con uno lowko!!!!


THE PETE-STA said:


> FEW PICS OF THE NEW EIGHT...


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

Was that the one from Utah


THE PETE-STA said:


> FEW PICS OF THE NEW EIGHT...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> Was that the one from Utah


NO


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

13OZKAR said:


> MUST BE NICE TO HAVE TWO 58 RAGS!!!! :biggrin:


YEAH YOU WOULD KNOW, HAHA....

***EAST SIDE CLASSICS***
---------------------------------
.1958 IMPALA RAG.......
.1958 IMPALA RAG....... 
.1959 IMPALA RAG....... 
.1959 IMPALA RAG....... 
.1960 IMPALA RAG....... 
.1964 IMPALA RAG.......
.1966 IMPALA HRDTP...
& A FEW MUSCLE CARS!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

EXCANDALOW said:


> mochate con uno lowko!!!!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

THE PETE-STA said:


>


guess thats a no....? :squint:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


> YEAH YOU WOULD KNOW, HAHA....
> 
> ***EAST SIDE CLASSICS***
> ---------------------------------
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

EXCANDALOW said:


> guess thats a no....? :squint:


I NEVER SAID "NO", BUT YOU'RE LIKE 15TH IN LINE, HAHA... IT'S NOT FOR SALE AND IT'S GOTTEN ALLOT OF ATTENTION, MAYBE IT'S BECAUSE OF THIS TRIM TAG... 


FACTORY BLUE TOP, HOW SICK IS THAT?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 875049


HAHA...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> FEW PICS OF THE NEW EIGHT...



Dang!!! Thats how the rich people do it!!!!! 2 ochos with the same color.


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

SUPER SOLID 58 RAG, JUST HOW I LIKE THEM....


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


> SUPER SOLID 58 RAG, JUST HOW I LIKE THEM....


NICE  

How many different trunk floor "patterns" did they have for 58?


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

THE PETE-STA said:


>


BADASS!!! must feel real nice to have 2 twins :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


THE PETE-STA said:


>


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

THE PETE-STA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


>


u sir iz a baller :yes: lol...... sweet rides pete :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

BigVics58 said:


> NICE
> 
> How many different trunk floor "patterns" did they have for 58?


(2) DIFFERENT TRUNK PATTERNS...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

no joke said:


> BADASS!!! must feel real nice to have 2 twins :thumbsup:


HAHA, IT'S COOL... KIND OF WISH IT WAS A DIFFERENT COLOR, BUT OH WELL.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:



:thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

bigdogg323 said:


> u sir iz a baller :yes: lol...... sweet rides pete :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMEBOY, BUT I'M FAR FROM A BALLER MAN, JUST A WORKING MAN...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


> HAHA, IT'S COOL... KIND OF WISH IT WAS A DIFFERENT COLOR, BUT OH WELL.


Cashmere blue chases u around...


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

THE PETE-STA said:


>


Nice Pete!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

locorider said:


> Cashmere blue chases u around...


yes, sometimes the cars find YOU!
so it was meant to be


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

NOS Litter Container $300
Plastic tab was fixed at some point, looks like it cracked and was glued back. Nice driver condition.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

THE PETE-STA said:


> I NEVER SAID "NO", BUT YOU'RE LIKE 15TH IN LINE, HAHA... IT'S NOT FOR SALE AND IT'S GOTTEN ALLOT OF ATTENTION, MAYBE IT'S BECAUSE OF THIS TRIM TAG...
> 
> 
> FACTORY BLUE TOP, HOW SICK IS THAT?


That's siiiiccck


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)

Some updates on Oscar's 58. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/330459-magnetron-58-a-5.html


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)

And some primer....


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)

Getting some color!


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)

Fresh rolling frame getting shipped to the shop to be joined with the body.


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)

Here we go!


----------



## weto (Aug 30, 2010)

Its getting real close now...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks good!!!


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


>




Nice!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

locorider said:


> Cashmere blue chases u around...


shi............... 58 rags chases this lowko around !!!
SUERTUDOTE!!!!
:worship:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

I got a couple of seats for sale and seat trim, hit me up if you need some.


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Any one know if a 1958 2 door belair no post doors will fit a 2 door impala or convertible


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

mrocha1964 said:


> Any one know if a 1958 2 door belair no post doors will fit a 2 door impala or convertible


No they won't


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## RIPYA (Nov 25, 2013)

TTT


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

found a some extra 58 interior stailess, plus a nice set of fender spears, looking to sell in 1 batch to clear out space, got a drivers side seat shell, perfect to cut up, and install a power seat switch, rechromed visor brackets, thin door stainless, a few sets of kick panel trim, both hardtop and ragtop. also a used hardtop, or convert gasdoor. 
gonna leave them on here a couple days, then headed to fleabay


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Cruiser skirt accessory kit 
NOS exhaust ports (2 sets, 4 ports total)
OG Used Stars
New Scuff pads $800


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

WTB: (8) REAR LOWER QUARTER PANEL LOUVERS LIKE THESE PICTURES, LOOKING FOR ORIGINAL PARTS, HELP ME OUT FELLAS, THANKS...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 861722










:thumbsup:


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

What do u guys think a painted or chrome band for a continental kit


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

Gabe61 said:


> What do u guys think a painted or chrome band for a continental kit


painted homie


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

I think they look clean painted,there's no break in the paint,just a nice flow IMO.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

all painted is classic!!!


Gabe61 said:


> What do u guys think a painted or chrome band for a continental kit


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Gabe61 said:


> What do u guys think a painted or chrome band for a continental kit


I like painted as well...


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Just Chillin!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

menace59 said:


> Just Chillin!!!


Luis always nice to see ur ride!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

menace59 said:


> Just Chillin!!!


if they do a new years picnic let me know if u wanna roll, will be out there like last year!!!! u looking good


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Gabe61 said:


> What do u guys think a painted or chrome band for a continental kit


Painted


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

locorider said:


> Luis always nice to see ur ride!


Thanks homie.


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

no joke said:


> if they do a new years picnic let me know if u wanna roll, will be out there like last year!!!! u looking good


Fo Sho!!! I'm finally ready this year. Let me know what time and where homie?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

menace59 said:


> Just Chillin!!!



BADASS 58...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

menace59 said:


> Just Chillin!!!


CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

Whats up My fellow 58ers.. anyone have a LS1 engine upgrade? Any pictures of engine compartment.. (power steering asst / LS Alternator) 
Im gettin my LS1 engine installed in a week or so and tryin to figure out the Alt/PS asst if it needs any modified parts or move Alt on LS1 to top or other side.. ALL PICTURES will help thanks guys


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

NOS 1958 IMPALA PAINT DIVIDERS FOR SALE $200 OBO CALL JIMMY 805-409-5330


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> Whats up My fellow 58ers.. anyone have a LS1 engine upgrade? Any pictures of engine compartment.. (power steering asst / LS Alternator)
> Im gettin my LS1 engine installed in a week or so and tryin to figure out the Alt/PS asst if it needs any modified parts or move Alt on LS1 to top or other side.. ALL PICTURES will help thanks guys
> 
> View attachment 944849
> View attachment 944849


V Max's was on Lowrider Mag not long ago, I think it was the issue that all the cars in the mag had LS motors. Maybe get you some ideas from them cars.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> Whats up My fellow 58ers.. anyone have a LS1 engine upgrade? Any pictures of engine compartment.. (power steering asst / LS Alternator)
> Im gettin my LS1 engine installed in a week or so and tryin to figure out the Alt/PS asst if it needs any modified parts or move Alt on LS1 to top or other side.. ALL PICTURES will help thanks guys
> 
> View attachment 944849
> View attachment 944849










:thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

weto said:


> Getting some color!


TRASH THOSE FIBERGLASS CRUISERS BRO, THAT BADASS EIGHT DESERVES THE REAL DEAL...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


> TRASH THOSE FIBERGLASS CRUISERS BRO, THAT BADASS EIGHT DESERVES THE REAL DEAL...


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

THE PETE-STA said:


> WTB: (8) REAR LOWER QUARTER PANEL LOUVERS LIKE THESE PICTURES, LOOKING FOR ORIGINAL PARTS, HELP ME OUT FELLAS, THANKS...


Got em


----------



## 58 Impala (Aug 7, 2013)

menace59 said:


> Just Chillin!!!


Nice 58!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

RIP :tears:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

got two mint sets of hubcaps 1 mint s molding


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

3 brand new rear center bumper fillers


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

TTMFT


DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> View attachment 967330





DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> View attachment 967338
> got two mint sets of hubcaps 1 mint s molding





DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> View attachment 967346
> 3 brand new rear center bumper fillers


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Found this on FB :shocked:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Badass 58


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Wanna wish all the 58 fam a MERRY CHRISTMAS.. :wave:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

*Happy New Years Fellas !!!!*


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

DukeCityClassics, pm me, I need some 58 impala parts, I'm here in Santa Fe.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

i found this pic of my buddys fully optioned freshly done level air rag!!! he was killing it and showed it for the first time on new years day!!!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

another picture i found of my boys rag 58s on new years day looking real good!!


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> GOT THESE 4 SALE
> N.O.S. DEALER PROMO`S


Damn Glens Ferry, Idaho just down the street


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

no joke said:


> View attachment 1007834
> 
> i found this pic of my buddys fully optioned freshly done level air rag!!! he was killing it and showed it for the first time on new years day!!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

1958 Impala/chev rear green NOS floor mats. new in the box.

275$ plus ship


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

found this on fb


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

58 heaven :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> View attachment 1007834
> 
> i found this pic of my buddys fully optioned freshly done level air rag!!! he was killing it and showed it for the first time on new years day!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> View attachment 1007834
> 
> i found this pic of my buddys fully optioned freshly done level air rag!!! he was killing it and showed it for the first time on new years day!!!


THIS 58 IS THE SHIT!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


> found this on fb


right click save!


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

no joke said:


> View attachment 1007834
> 
> i found this pic of my buddys fully optioned freshly done level air rag!!! he was killing it and showed it for the first time on new years day!!!


awesome


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

NOT MINE SEEN THIS














http://fresno.craigslist.org/cto/4225419202.html


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


> 58 heaven :worship::worship::worship:


That was a cool day!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

menace59 said:


> That was a cool day!


Simon! i must of ate 20 tacos that day!!!


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

menace59 said:


> That was a cool day!





13OZKAR said:


> Simon! i must of ate 20 tacos that day!!!


we have to do it again soon fellas!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

one of the baddest 58 out there :worship::worship:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow::wow::wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sweet pic


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sick pic :worship::worship:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> we have to do it again soon fellas!!!


yeah we do, this time ill put spokes and some 520's on the 56!!!


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


>


Bad Ass..........:worship:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## 87 Regal (Mar 18, 2011)

KERRBSS said:


>


That's a nice picture


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> One of my Favorites


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

KERRBSS said:


>





Wow.....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> bigdogg323 said:
> 
> 
> > One of my Favorites
> ...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

KERRBSS said:


>


Badasss


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

THE PETE-STA said:


>


Thats is nice Pete. Props.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

no joke said:


> View attachment 1007834
> 
> i found this pic of my buddys fully optioned freshly done level air rag!!! he was killing it and showed it for the first time on new years day!!!


This one was tight as fuck.


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

" 1958 IMPALA FEST BBQ PICNIC SUMMER OF 2014 "… Guys just kicking this around so we have time to set a date & time for this event " 1958 FEST BBQ PICNIC”. Let’s get some ideas so we all could meet up like we did for Donald’s wedding. This goes for All 1958 Impala's Convertibles & Hard tops. We all had a great time meeting up at Donald’s wedding ..I spoke with Donald the other night he said great Idea as well as kicked it around with Andy & Pete-Sta, as well as several others 58 Impala owners, that said to get it going and there down to show up .I was thinking maybe August or September so we all have about 8 months advance notice to get this going. I was thinking Malibu Calif. along the Beach area what you guys think about that I would like to see if we could also get a photo shoot of all the 58's as well if you guys have any idea’s to help out and put this together contacted me please let’s make this a family even call me at …805-409-5330...I will post on facebook as well to see the response we get back I would like to make this a yearly event if it works.. OPEN FOR ALL CAR CLUBS SOLO RIDERS AND THERE MEMBERS WITH 58 IMPALA'S CONVERTS AND HARD TOPS...


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

jimdog said:


> " 1958 IMPALA FEST BBQ PICNIC SUMMER OF 2014 "… Guys just kicking this around so we have time to set a date & time for this event " 1958 FEST BBQ PICNIC”. Let’s get some ideas so we all could meet up like we did for Donald’s wedding. This goes for All 1958 Impala's Convertibles & Hard tops. We all had a great time meeting up at Donald’s wedding ..I spoke with Donald the other night he said great Idea as well as kicked it around with Andy & Pete-Sta, as well as several others 58 Impala owners, that said to get it going and there down to show up .I was thinking maybe August or September so we all have about 8 months advance notice to get this going. I was thinking Malibu Calif. along the Beach area what you guys think about that I would like to see if we could also get a photo shoot of all the 58's as well if you guys have any idea’s to help out and put this together contacted me please let’s make this a family even call me at …805-409-5330...I will post on facebook as well to see the response we get back I would like to make this a yearly event if it works.. OPEN FOR ALL CAR CLUBS SOLO RIDERS AND THERE MEMBERS WITH 58 IMPALA'S CONVERTS AND HARD TOPS...


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Hess whats up carnal let me no what you think homie ...


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

jimdog said:


> " 1958 IMPALA FEST BBQ PICNIC SUMMER OF 2014 "… Guys just kicking this around so we have time to set a date & time for this event " 1958 FEST BBQ PICNIC”. Let’s get some ideas so we all could meet up like we did for Donald’s wedding. This goes for All 1958 Impala's Convertibles & Hard tops. We all had a great time meeting up at Donald’s wedding ..I spoke with Donald the other night he said great Idea as well as kicked it around with Andy & Pete-Sta, as well as several others 58 Impala owners, that said to get it going and there down to show up .I was thinking maybe August or September so we all have about 8 months advance notice to get this going. I was thinking Malibu Calif. along the Beach area what you guys think about that I would like to see if we could also get a photo shoot of all the 58's as well if you guys have any idea’s to help out and put this together contacted me please let’s make this a family even call me at …805-409-5330...I will post on facebook as well to see the response we get back I would like to make this a yearly event if it works.. OPEN FOR ALL CAR CLUBS SOLO RIDERS AND THERE MEMBERS WITH 58 IMPALA'S CONVERTS AND HARD TOPS...


that would be cool


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

KERRBSS said:


>


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> bigdogg323 said:
> 
> 
> > One of my Favorites
> ...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

jimdog said:


> " 1958 IMPALA FEST BBQ PICNIC SUMMER OF 2014 "… Guys just kicking this around so we have time to set a date & time for this event " 1958 FEST BBQ PICNIC”. Let’s get some ideas so we all could meet up like we did for Donald’s wedding. This goes for All 1958 Impala's Convertibles & Hard tops. We all had a great time meeting up at Donald’s wedding ..I spoke with Donald the other night he said great Idea as well as kicked it around with Andy & Pete-Sta, as well as several others 58 Impala owners, that said to get it going and there down to show up .I was thinking maybe August or September so we all have about 8 months advance notice to get this going. I was thinking Malibu Calif. along the Beach area what you guys think about that I would like to see if we could also get a photo shoot of all the 58's as well if you guys have any idea’s to help out and put this together contacted me please let’s make this a family even call me at …805-409-5330...I will post on facebook as well to see the response we get back I would like to make this a yearly event if it works.. OPEN FOR ALL CAR CLUBS SOLO RIDERS AND THERE MEMBERS WITH 58 IMPALA'S CONVERTS AND HARD TOPS...


I know someone who can provide a jumpy house!


----------



## rosycorona58 (Feb 27, 2011)

jimdog said:


> " 1958 IMPALA FEST BBQ PICNIC SUMMER OF 2014 "… Guys just kicking this around so we have time to set a date & time for this event " 1958 FEST BBQ PICNIC”. Let’s get some ideas so we all could meet up like we did for Donald’s wedding. This goes for All 1958 Impala's Convertibles & Hard tops. We all had a great time meeting up at Donald’s wedding ..I spoke with Donald the other night he said great Idea as well as kicked it around with Andy & Pete-Sta, as well as several others 58 Impala owners, that said to get it going and there down to show up .I was thinking maybe August or September so we all have about 8 months advance notice to get this going. I was thinking Malibu Calif. along the Beach area what you guys think about that I would like to see if we could also get a photo shoot of all the 58's as well if you guys have any idea’s to help out and put this together contacted me please let’s make this a family even call me at …805-409-5330...I will post on facebook as well to see the response we get back I would like to make this a yearly event if it works.. OPEN FOR ALL CAR CLUBS SOLO RIDERS AND THERE MEMBERS WITH 58 IMPALA'S CONVERTS AND HARD TOPS...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low61rag (Aug 30, 2013)

What's up 58 crew I'm looking for a 58 continental kit does anyone have one for sale P.M me if you do.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

got a guy that make them but you have to chrome them.....looks good


----------



## FERNDOG63 (Aug 9, 2011)

THE PETE-STA said:


>


DAAAAAMMNNNNNNNNN PETE THE TWINS LOOK NICE BRO
BIG BALLER I HOPE TO GROW UP N BE LIKE U SUM DAY


----------



## rey's'58 (Apr 1, 2010)

jimdog said:


> " 1958 IMPALA FEST BBQ PICNIC SUMMER OF 2014 "… Guys just kicking this around so we have time to set a date & time for this event " 1958 FEST BBQ PICNIC”. Let’s get some ideas so we all could meet up like we did for Donald’s wedding. This goes for All 1958 Impala's Convertibles & Hard tops. We all had a great time meeting up at Donald’s wedding ..I spoke with Donald the other night he said great Idea as well as kicked it around with Andy & Pete-Sta, as well as several others 58 Impala owners, that said to get it going and there down to show up .I was thinking maybe August or September so we all have about 8 months advance notice to get this going. I was thinking Malibu Calif. along the Beach area what you guys think about that I would like to see if we could also get a photo shoot of all the 58's as well if you guys have any idea’s to help out and put this together contacted me please let’s make this a family even call me at …805-409-5330...I will post on facebook as well to see the response we get back I would like to make this a yearly event if it works.. OPEN FOR ALL CAR CLUBS SOLO RIDERS AND THERE MEMBERS WITH 58 IMPALA'S CONVERTS AND HARD TOPS...


This is a good idea guys I can't wait to see all of the 58 at one location together as one big family . I want to be apart of this day so I better get going on finishing my 58!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

low61rag said:


> What's up 58 crew I'm looking for a 58 continental kit does anyone have one for sale P.M me if you do.


I got a nice OG one. PM sent


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

jimdog said:


> " 1958 IMPALA FEST BBQ PICNIC SUMMER OF 2014 "… Guys just kicking this around so we have time to set a date & time for this event " 1958 FEST BBQ PICNIC”. Let’s get some ideas so we all could meet up like we did for Donald’s wedding. This goes for All 1958 Impala's Convertibles & Hard tops. We all had a great time meeting up at Donald’s wedding ..I spoke with Donald the other night he said great Idea as well as kicked it around with Andy & Pete-Sta, as well as several others 58 Impala owners, that said to get it going and there down to show up .I was thinking maybe August or September so we all have about 8 months advance notice to get this going. I was thinking Malibu Calif. along the Beach area what you guys think about that I would like to see if we could also get a photo shoot of all the 58's as well if you guys have any idea’s to help out and put this together contacted me please let’s make this a family even call me at …805-409-5330...I will post on facebook as well to see the response we get back I would like to make this a yearly event if it works.. OPEN FOR ALL CAR CLUBS SOLO RIDERS AND THERE MEMBERS WITH 58 IMPALA'S CONVERTS AND HARD TOPS...










It was nice talking to you this morning Jimmy. I didn't wanna step on anyone's toes. See u soon.. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

After talking to Jimmy I realized that I needed to announce to everyone that I'm organizing a 57/58 Chevy Fest but until 2015. Thinking bout June. Weekend after Fathers Day . What does everyone think bout that? Reason why till 2015 is that I'm throwing the 59/60 Chevy Wing Fest first then the following year do both. One day the 59/60 fest then another day the 57/58 fest. I'm gonna be having them both out here at the same place I'm having the 59/60 Wing Fest. At Bobs Big Boy Broiler . I was planning on announcing it at my show in May 18 at the 59/60 Wing Fest . So 57 Wagons, hardtops and convertibles and 58 wagons, hardtops and convertibles get ready. U have plenty of time. Don't think I was forgetting the 57/58 fam. Just wanted to get a feel of it first with the 59/60 Wing Fest... Thanx and hope I can get everyones support. Any questions u can reach me at 1(310)490-8491... Angel.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

jimdog said:


> " 1958 IMPALA FEST BBQ PICNIC SUMMER OF 2014 "… Guys just kicking this around so we have time to set a date & time for this event " 1958 FEST BBQ PICNIC”. Let’s get some ideas so we all could meet up like we did for Donald’s wedding. This goes for All 1958 Impala's Convertibles & Hard tops. We all had a great time meeting up at Donald’s wedding ..I spoke with Donald the other night he said great Idea as well as kicked it around with Andy & Pete-Sta, as well as several others 58 Impala owners, that said to get it going and there down to show up .I was thinking maybe August or September so we all have about 8 months advance notice to get this going. I was thinking Malibu Calif. along the Beach area what you guys think about that I would like to see if we could also get a photo shoot of all the 58's as well if you guys have any idea’s to help out and put this together contacted me please let’s make this a family even call me at …805-409-5330...I will post on facebook as well to see the response we get back I would like to make this a yearly event if it works.. OPEN FOR ALL CAR CLUBS SOLO RIDERS AND THERE MEMBERS WITH 58 IMPALA'S CONVERTS AND HARD TOPS...









... that sounds good for this year!!!


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

jimdog said:


> " 1958 IMPALA FEST BBQ PICNIC SUMMER OF 2014 "… Guys just kicking this around so we have time to set a date & time for this event " 1958 FEST BBQ PICNIC”. Let’s get some ideas so we all could meet up like we did for Donald’s wedding. This goes for All 1958 Impala's Convertibles & Hard tops. We all had a great time meeting up at Donald’s wedding ..I spoke with Donald the other night he said great Idea as well as kicked it around with Andy & Pete-Sta, as well as several others 58 Impala owners, that said to get it going and there down to show up .I was thinking maybe August or September so we all have about 8 months advance notice to get this going. I was thinking Malibu Calif. along the Beach area what you guys think about that I would like to see if we could also get a photo shoot of all the 58's as well if you guys have any idea’s to help out and put this together contacted me please let’s make this a family even call me at …805-409-5330...I will post on facebook as well to see the response we get back I would like to make this a yearly event if it works.. OPEN FOR ALL CAR CLUBS SOLO RIDERS AND THERE MEMBERS WITH 58 IMPALA'S CONVERTS AND HARD TOPS...



Count me in!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1035417
> ... that sounds good for this year!!!





menace59 said:


> Count me in!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

menace59 said:


> Count me in!


This is how we gonna start & end the day!


----------



## rey's'58 (Apr 1, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> This is how we gonna start & end the day!
> View attachment 1036785
> View attachment 1036793
> View attachment 1036801
> ...


&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


13OZKAR said:


> This is how we gonna start & end the day!
> View attachment 1036785
> View attachment 1036793
> View attachment 1036801
> ...


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> This is how we gonna start & end the day!
> View attachment 1036785
> View attachment 1036793
> View attachment 1036801
> ...


Lol....


----------



## edwardmack_88lac (Apr 6, 2011)

Looking got 58 Chevy impala Biscayne belair or so driver & passenger side fenders pm me if have any also price ur selling em for & condition


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


>





bigdogg323 said:


>





Beautiful!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sup 58 fam. Already signed contract at Bobs Big Boy in the city of Downey for the 57/58 Chevy Fest for next year's car show on June 28, 2015... 
Same place where the 59/60 Chevy Wing Fest will be at.. thanx in advance to everyone for your support...


----------



## thehailife (Mar 2, 2004)

58 guys, what are u shortening ur rear ends too to run wires.
I've been told to get a total length of 56" and some have said 58" is good too. All input is appreciated 

Thank u


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

thehailife said:


> 58 guys, what are u shortening ur rear ends too to run wires.
> I've been told to get a total length of 56" and some have said 58" is good too. All input is appreciated
> 
> Thank u


i recently cut mine an 1" 1/4


----------



## thehailife (Mar 2, 2004)

13OZKAR said:


> i recently cut mine an 1" 1/4
> View attachment 1046833


So I assume u cut ur stock down by 2.5" total making it 57.5??


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

I put a Lincoln versalle rear end on my 58


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

thehailife said:


> So I assume u cut ur stock down by 2.5" total making it 57.5??


yes sir


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## thehailife (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks for the responses guys, glad to see there a place a guy can go to get some info/help 

Cheers


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

OG VACUUM ASHTRAY will clean up nice.
Jar has OG Chevy bracket not the generic flameout. 
$800


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTFT


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

THIS JUST SICK :worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

thehailife said:


> Thanks for the responses guys, glad to see there a place a guy can go to get some info/help
> 
> Cheers


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

13OZKAR said:


> i recently cut mine an 1" 1/4
> View attachment 1046833


where did you take your rearend to? an what did they charge? a local shop here told me $200 to cut the housing down an the axels would have to be special ordered an that might run about $700ish an a 2-3 week waiting period


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

BigVics58 said:


> where did you take your rearend to? an what did they charge? a local shop here told me $200 to cut the housing down an the axels would have to be special ordered an that might run about $700ish an a 2-3 week waiting period


Did you try moser for the axles? They charge about $150 if I remember right


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

bigdogg323 said:


> :biggrin:


I want this ride sooo bad...its perfection!!


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

hey guys I have a 58 impala that I'm working on and found a 58 Bel Air for sale that has some parts I need. Are the Bel Airs desirable cars to have, for me to flip it after I get what i need or will i stay stuck with it...I don't need much so I don't know if its worth it to buy a whole car or just find the few parts i need. thanks


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

KERRBSS said:


> Did you try moser for the axles? They charge about $150 if I remember right


I'll check into that


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

For Sale I got a 58 top rear molding polish for sale its the piece that gose above the rear window and in the rear center of the roof $150 im in Los Angeles 626 820 3563


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sup 58 fam :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

clean pic uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

great shot uffin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

BigVics58 said:


> where did you take your rearend to? an what did they charge? a local shop here told me $200 to cut the housing down an the axels would have to be special ordered an that might run about $700ish an a 2-3 week waiting period


COOKS IN L.A. BOUT $600, CUT WITH AXELS AND BOUT A 4 DAY WAIT!


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Greeting’s Everyone, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. Register Early Show is 60% Full. 

The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

THE PETE-STA said:


>


fuking baddddddddd asssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

THE PETE-STA said:


>


u get two :thumbsup: :thumbsup: pete uffin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

13OZKAR said:


> COOKS IN L.A. BOUT $600, CUT WITH AXELS AND BOUT A 4 DAY WAIT!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

bigdogg323 said:


> THIS JUST SICK :worship::worship::worship::worship:



*PRECISION AUTO MOTIVE CRUISER SKIRTS, THEY JUST DON'T FIT LIKE GOOD OLE FOXCRAFTS..*.



bigdogg323 said:


> clean pic uffin:



MAN THOSE FIBER GLASS CRUISERS KILL THIS BADASS EIGHT...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


>


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


> *PRECISION AUTO MOTIVE CRUISER SKIRTS, THEY JUST DON'T FIT LIKE GOOD OLE FOXCRAFTS..*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was gonna say it... but i didn't say it!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


>


what kind of skirts are these?
not trying to talk b.s. just woundering..?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

EXCANDALOW said:


> fuking baddddddddd asssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gracias Jose...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

bigdogg323 said:


> u get two :thumbsup: :thumbsup: pete uffin:


Yes Sir Mr Bigdogg...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

13OZKAR said:


> I was gonna say it... but i didn't say it!


Haha, What a dick I am...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

THE PETE-STA said:


>


thats house money but why outside?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


> Haha, What a dick I am...


:rofl:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> what kind of skirts are these?
> not trying to talk b.s. just woundering..?


de carton...:roflmao:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

58 rear roof piece For Sale $150


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

mexhika said:


> 58 rear roof piece For Sale $150


Ttt 626 820 3563 Los Angeles


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

mexhika said:


> Ttt 626 820 3563 Los Angeles


THATS 59...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sweet pic :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## jimmythepick (Dec 16, 2010)

Just joined the club. Here she is.


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


ROLLN4LIFE said:


> View attachment 1068881
> View attachment 1068889
> View attachment 1068897


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

THE PETE-STA said:


>


DAMN I JUST NEED ONE hno:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Ditto


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

ROLLN4LIFE said:


> View attachment 1068881
> View attachment 1068889
> View attachment 1068897


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

jimmythepick said:


> Just joined the club. Here she is.
> View attachment 1072001
> 
> View attachment 1072009
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

ROLLN4LIFE said:


> View attachment 1068881
> View attachment 1068889
> View attachment 1068897










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

jimmythepick said:


> Just joined the club. Here she is.
> View attachment 1072001
> 
> View attachment 1072009
> ...










:thumbsup:


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

jimmythepick said:


> Just joined the club. Here she is.
> View attachment 1072001
> 
> View attachment 1072009
> ...


How much did you end up paying for that one I thought the seller was asking a little too much.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

jimmythepick said:


> Just joined the club. Here she is.
> View attachment 1072001
> 
> View attachment 1072009
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jimmythepick said:


> Just joined the club. Here she is.
> View attachment 1072001
> 
> View attachment 1072009
> ...


LOOKS LIKE A FINE START!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1942aerosedan said:


> How much did you end up paying for that one I thought the seller was asking a little too much.


YOU STILL HAVE YOURS?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

jimmythepick said:


> Just joined the club. Here she is.
> View attachment 1072001
> 
> View attachment 1072009
> ...


I was working on getting that one !!
good buy lowko!!
me lo ganaste!!
good deal!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> YOU STILL HAVE YOURS?


Nope so I have to find another one to put all the 58 only accessories i have on it I'd like to find a rag but haven't won the lotto to buy a project.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> I was working on getting that one !!
> good buy lowko!!
> me lo ganaste!!
> good deal!!









Se te durmio el gallo loco!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1074849
> Se te durmio el gallo loco!!!


LE PENSE MUCHO!!
PENSE QUE SI LO IBA A COMPRAR EN 11GS... YA QUE!!
A SEGUIR BUSCANDO!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> LE PENSE MUCHO!!
> PENSE QUE SI LO IBA A COMPRAR EN 11GS... YA QUE!!
> A SEGUIR BUSCANDO!!


yup! buscate un rag loco!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> yup! buscate un rag loco!


que mas quisiera !!
voy a tener que vender el 57,59,61


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1942aerosedan said:


> Nope so I have to find another one to put all the 58 only accessories i have on it I'd like to find a rag but haven't won the lotto to buy a project.


SHIT, I HEARD ABOUT 6 OR 7 `58 RAG PROJECTS TURNING UP IN THE LAST 3 MONTHS SOME WERE REAL GOOD PRICCES TOO.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FOUND THIS 58 DEALER "PRESS KIT" 
SOLD!


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> SHIT, I HEARD ABOUT 6 OR 7 `58 RAG PROJECTS TURNING UP IN THE LAST 3 MONTHS SOME WERE REAL GOOD PRICCES TOO.


let me know if hear of a good deal hardtop or convertible


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

My tri-power ..it's getting there .


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1942aerosedan said:


> let me know if hear of a good deal hardtop or convertible


:thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> FOUND THIS 58 DEALER "PRESS KIT" THESE WERE SENT OUT TO EACH CHEVY STORE TO GET THE SALES TEAM UP TO SPEED ON THE NEXT YEARS MODLES, THIS HAS SOME WARE ON THE BOTTOM OF THE BOX, TOP IS REAL NICE, HAS 6 LP RECORODS TO BE PLAYED WHILE VIEWING THE FILE STRIPS,THE WHOLE 58 IS COVERED FROM THE ACCESSORIES, TO THE BODY STYLING. PERFECT EARLY XMAS GVE TO YURSELF, OR DISPLAY WITH YOUR CAR


Nice


----------



## jimmythepick (Dec 16, 2010)

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


>


TTT love this look.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

I got a front seat for sale, check the classifieds under 58 impala parts 
Thanks


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

THE PETE-STA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

THE 58 DEALER POSTER
_SOLD!
_


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

got to put some 13-14 wires wheels


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

Got the fresh undies finished


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

got some intertior stainless , door bottoms and coupe or convert short kick panel trims , piston trim long or short. no junk
can sell all of them cheap, cars gone, so zero need now


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> got some intertior stainless , door bottoms and coupe or convert short kick panel trims , piston trim long or short. no junk
> can sell all of them cheap, cars gone, so zero need now


mr.59, can you send me some pics?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jml said:


> mr.59, can you send me some pics?


PM SENT


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

here's my 58


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

51gjr said:


> here's my 58


58 elco?


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> My tri-power ..it's getting there .
> View attachment 1080210


That's a nice 348.


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

ya


MR.59 said:


> 58 elco?


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

rolling deep said:


> That's a nice 348.


Thank you homie


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> My tri-power ..it's getting there .
> View attachment 1080210


NICE!!!!


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> My tri-power ..it's getting there .
> View attachment 1080210


NICE BRO!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ANYBODY NEED ALL THESE?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

tt


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> ANYBODY NEED ALL THESE?


:dunno:
EBAY`S NEXT


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

For suspension bushings, what are you guys running? Polyurethane or repop og's? Herd the polys squeak bad after a while


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

BigVics58 said:


> For suspension bushings, what are you guys running? Polyurethane or repop og's? Herd the polys squeak bad after a while


I got poly in mine. Haven't had a problem...yet.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

ROLLN4LIFE said:


> I got poly in mine. Haven't had a problem...yet.


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

nice


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

Any one have measurements for antennas on back panels


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

WE are having our 4th Annual Driftin On A Memory Whittier Blvd Cruise and drive inn movies after on May 25th heres the link below with all details hope to see you guys there let us know in that topic if you will be attending thanks 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...ry-whittier-blvd-cruise-drive-inn-movies.html


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

badass pic  TTFT


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

I havnt posted any pics of my rag (ive posted a couple of my motor )but I'm on the final few months of my build . Ill start posting more .


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> I havnt posted any pics of my rag (ive posted a couple of my motor )but I'm on the final few months of my build . Ill start posting more .


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> I havnt posted any pics of my rag (ive posted a couple of my motor )but I'm on the final few months of my build . Ill start posting more .


nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


>


Them flames gotta go


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

That purple 58 has been around for almost 20 years with that look. I remember seeing that car cruising castroville when i was in 5th grade.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Badass pic


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

any 58 rag drivers forsale?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


>





JUST ME said:


>





KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> I havnt posted any pics of my rag (ive posted a couple of my motor )but I'm on the final few months of my build . Ill start posting more .





bigdogg323 said:


>





KERRBSS said:


>





bigdogg323 said:


> Badass pic





13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1135409
> View attachment 1135417


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


>


 Nice pictures!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

CLEAN SET HEADLIGHT ASSEMBLIES AND CLEAN PAIR OF FRONT HINGES UP FOR GRABS


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

OH YEAH, STILL HAVE A BRAND NEW CREAM WHITE VINYL TOP COMPLETE. CARS ALL GONE, NEEDS THESE PARTS OUT


----------



## ol e (Jul 21, 2009)

how mutch a set?? pm me


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

call me perry:h5:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

INVISIBLE EMPIRE said:


> call me perry:h5:


:h5: Left you a message


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert this Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. 

**The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
*
*You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> View attachment 1145353
> View attachment 1145361
> View attachment 1145369


GOOD ONE!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

pics i took from yesterdays show :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> pics i took from yesterdays show :naughty:


my guys 58 rags looked killer this weekend at southgate


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


>


look at all these booty kits!!!!


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

no joke said:


> my guys 58 rags looked killer this weekend at southgate




Good times!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

My favorite at the show


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> My favorite at the show


This one on 13s slammed-oh my lord :fool2:


----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## 57 58 59 61 (Sep 25, 2013)

Any ideas why he couldn't fit the garnish moldings that go along the top of rear seat and connect to grill ? Is this the wrong seat for the car ? Car is bad ass , just noticed the missing moldings ?


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

The belly getting finished , candy coming . 
:wave:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> The belly getting finished , candy coming .
> :wave:


koo! we're in the same boat!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ttt 58's


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

kicking it with my homies


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> koo! we're in the same boat!!!
> View attachment 1161522


I wish the painter would hurry so we could finally put it together


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1161546


my 58 boys at southgate show, my level air homie was killing it


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

TtT


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Check this out.

http://vimeo.com/50654253


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

pretty bad ass Video


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

JUST ME said:


> Check this out.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/50654253


I think I'm gonna watch it again, just in case I missed something the first time.


----------



## rey's'58 (Apr 1, 2010)

I had to see this video three times &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> View attachment 1173482


one bad ass top notch 58 right there!!!!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

It's a 58!

http://vimeo.com/15735816


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> CLEAN SET HEADLIGHT ASSEMBLIES AND CLEAN PAIR OF FRONT HINGES UP FOR GRABS


STILL GOT THESE


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

no joke said:


> I wish the painter would hurry so we could finally put it together


yup! got to get this shit finished this year!!!


----------



## low61rag (Aug 30, 2013)

Looking for a og continental kit complete does anyone have one for sale ? PM me


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

I have a complete original 58 sunvisor if anyones looking pm me for more info.​


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

have more sets ready


----------



## ElQueso58 (Jan 13, 2009)

How Much U Asking for the Visor ??


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

How much on the visor an location. .


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

I was asking $1600 for the visor but it's sold pending payment.


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> View attachment 1196714


andy call me I need a update!!


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

PM Sent.



low61rag said:


> Looking for a og continental kit complete does anyone have one for sale ? PM me


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

Survivor


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

NICE!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Survivor


:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)

[QchingonUOTE=KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG;19911546]Survivor















[/QUOTE] chingon homie congrats badass


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

1958 NOS green mats
PM me


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

sick


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice pics...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

ROLLING TO THE WESTERN STREET ROD NATIONALS....


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

JUST ME said:


>


 Sweetness!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Question for you experts in here, how would you install an alternator on a 58 that has the OG power steering, I noticed on mine the pump hooks on to the back of the OG generator.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

miguel62 said:


> Question for you experts in here, how would you install an alternator on a 58 that has the OG power steering, I noticed on mine the pump hooks on to the back of the OG generator.


That's like mine Miguel,you can get a alternator that looks like the generator . I've heard if you use a regular alternator there's no place to hook that up and you have to change the transmission,seems extreme. Let's see that 58 homie.... Pics? Or roll by the crib


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> That's like mine Miguel,you can get a alternator that looks like the generator . I've heard if you use a regular alternator there's no place to hook that up and you have to change the transmission,seems extreme. Let's see that 58 homie.... Pics? Or roll by the crib


Thanks @inked1 text me I don't have your number anymore bud.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-I...prg=20131017132637&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=261467454368
Is this a real 58 rag?


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey fellas what is a good OG whitewall tire for a 1958 Impala? I want it to look OG and is there any manufacture you would recommend?


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

miguel62 said:


> Hey fellas what is a good OG whitewall tire for a 1958 Impala? I want it to look OG and is there any manufacture you would recommend?


bfgoodrich silvertowns by coker size 14x8.00


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

59JUNKIE said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-Impala-Convertible/261467454368?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.RVI%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131017132637%26meid%3D6851842111525341578%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D20131017132637%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D261467454368
> Is this a real 58 rag?


I asked Pete-Sta about it, its shady...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-I...prg=20131017132637&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=261467454368
> Is this a real 58 rag?


Missing the front r/l kick panel small braces. They might be in there but i can see them


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

59JUNKIE said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-I...prg=20131017132637&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=261467454368
> Is this a real 58 rag?


Hardtop back seat and trim tag glued on ( been asked about before- Pete and loco commented on it )


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

no joke said:


> bfgoodrich silvertowns by coker size 14x8.00


Any 58's in here with a picture of them on?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

HERE ARE BOTH MY 58's WITH BFG SILVERTOWNS AND MY 60 WITH WITH THEM ALSO...


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


> HERE ARE BOTH MY 58's WITH BFG SILVERTOWNS AND MY 60 WITH WITH THEM ALSO...


Nice Rides !! when i grow up i wanna be like you !


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

THE PETE-STA said:


> HERE ARE BOTH MY 58's WITH BFG SILVERTOWNS AND MY 60 WITH WITH THEM ALSO...


Geeeezzuss , nice collection !


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

RAG 6T1 said:


> Nice Rides !! when i grow up i wanna be like you !


HAHA


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Geeeezzuss , nice collection !


THANKS... I JUST SOLD MY 60, BUT REPLACED IT WITH A NICE RAG, PICS SOON...


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Does anyone know if the spinner kit from a 57 belair will fit a 58 hubcap? And thanks Pete for the pics!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> I havnt posted any pics of my rag (ive posted a couple of my motor )but I'm on the final few months of my build . Ill start posting more .


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

They will work, but they slightly different in the backside/ mounting area...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

THE PETE-STA said:


> HERE ARE BOTH MY 58's WITH BFG SILVERTOWNS AND MY 60 WITH WITH THEM ALSO...


What a difference tires make :thumbsup: nice rides Pete


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

THE PETE-STA said:


> They will work, but they slightly different in the backside/ mounting area...


Ok so they will work?? Anything different before I modify them to fit? Do I need a kit or something to make them work?


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Best place to get some skirts? OG look.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

CHINGONES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTFT


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wow:


 nice son!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

To all the WingFest Fanatics. I'm still recovering and at the same time very excited in organizing next year's WingFest. I'm really looking for an input without offending anybody. Because of the high demand on 58 owners wanting to participate the WingFest and a high percentage of people telling me the 58's have small wings, How about adding the 58's to Next year's WingFest? With all due respect I would like everyone's input. Let's keep this simple with a Yes or No... And please no smart ass remarks or negative comments. Thank you Angel AKA Angelistic...


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

Yes :thumbsup:



angelisticsola5960 said:


> To all the WingFest Fanatics. I'm still recovering and at the same time very excited in organizing next year's WingFest. I'm really looking for an input without offending anybody. Because of the high demand on 58 owners wanting to participate the WingFest and a high percentage of people telling me the 58's have small wings, How about adding the 58's to Next year's WingFest? With all due respect I would like everyone's input. Let's keep this simple with a Yes or No... And please no smart ass remarks or negative comments. Thank you Angel AKA Angelistic...


----------



## Gordo's Catfish (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> To all the WingFest Fanatics. I'm still recovering and at the same time very excited in organizing next year's WingFest. I'm really looking for an input without offending anybody. Because of the high demand on 58 owners wanting to participate the WingFest and a high percentage of people telling me the 58's have small wings, How about adding the 58's to Next year's WingFest? With all due respect I would like everyone's input. Let's keep this simple with a Yes or No... And please no smart ass remarks or negative comments. Thank you Angel AKA Angelistic...







First of all I wanna thank everyone for your input and keeping it simple but as much as I'm excited on organizing the next event I think I'm jumping the gun due to lack of space. Theret as of now I'm keeping it as 59/60 Chevy Wing Fest and 57/58 Chevy Fest. There's still enough time on looking for an affordable large facility but as for now we will keep it like this. As of the 57/58 Chevy Fest the date will be next year June 28, 2015 at Bob's Big Boy Broiler in Downey. Same spot the 59/60 Chevy Wing Fest took place...


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

http://youtu.be/4DblH0oce_4


----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> http://youtu.be/4DblH0oce_4


That car is really nice


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> First of all I wanna thank everyone for your input and keeping it simple but as much as I'm excited on organizing the next event I think I'm jumping the gun due to lack of space. Theret as of now I'm keeping it as 59/60 Chevy Wing Fest and 57/58 Chevy Fest. There's still enough time on looking for an affordable large facility but as for now we will keep it like this. As of the 57/58 Chevy Fest the date will be next year June 28, 2015 at Bob's Big Boy Broiler in Downey. Same spot the 59/60 Chevy Wing Fest took place...


Why is it 57-58? The 57 is part of the trifive family. So what happens to 55-56s? 58 is on its own or it should be 58-59-60 fest. 57s and 58s are not compatible on anything like 59-60s are. 
Heard you had a nice turn out on the wing fest, congrats.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


>










my fav color combo


----------



## BIZZOMB75 (Nov 1, 2010)

What size rims are you guys running on the back? anyone running 14x7


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

miguel62 said:


> Any 58's in here with a picture of them on?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Too-Low (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

Question for all…do y'all chrome or polish the outside mouldings and grill?? Thanks for any help!!


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

51gjr said:


>










:h5:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

NICE!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

Wtb 








58 continental kit elbows


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

low350 said:


>


Nice


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

have a nice complete , straight 1 piece front bumper to sell, has center steel panel and bumper brackets


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

MR.59 said:


> have a nice complete , straight 1 piece front bumper to sell, has center steel panel and bumper brackets


*How much ? Very interested.*


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> *How much ? Very interested.*


pm sent
i`ll post pics tomorrow
i have a couple front hood chrome bars too


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

*Anyone else bid on this thing last week?*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Knock knock...


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

Skim said:


> Knock knock...


Lmao .... Look who's kicking the door down


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

My boy I gotta be courteous and knock first


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Skim said:


> My boy I gotta be courteous and knock first


:drama:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Found this bad boy on FB


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Skim said:


> Knock knock...









wassss up?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

58 Impala For Sale Los Angeles $16k obo


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

mexhika said:


> 58 Impala For Sale Los Angeles $16k obo


 Try No Trades thanks mess me if.interested


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Wanted with 58 Sun visor any.leads will.help thanks !!!


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

mexhika said:


> Wanted with 58 Sun visor any.leads will.help thanks !!!


ttt


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> To all the WingFest Fanatics. I'm still recovering and at the same time very excited in organizing next year's WingFest. I'm really looking for an input without offending anybody. Because of the high demand on 58 owners wanting to participate the WingFest and a high percentage of people telling me the 58's have small wings, How about adding the 58's to Next year's WingFest? With all due respect I would like everyone's input. Let's keep this simple with a Yes or No... And please no smart ass remarks or negative comments. Thank you Angel AKA Angelistic...


57 have wings two I.say 57 58 yes


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

That's my favorite color combo mexhica,I found one that I've been trying to buy for 7 years now..


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

oldsoul said:


> That's my favorite color combo mexhica,I found one that I've been trying to buy for 7 years now..


My friend Richard just pick it up. He's.looking for a visor


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TKeeby79 said:


> :drama:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Skim said:


>


You get one Skim? Heard through the grapevine you traded for one?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> You get one Skim? Heard through the grapevine you traded for one?


yes I traded my 60 for the 58


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Skim said:


> yes I traded my 60 for the 58


*Congrats, that's a bad bitch right there!*


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

thats what I'm talking about! Congrats to my Big Bro SKIM...


Skim said:


>


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

That's beautiful..


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Here you go T!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-I...prg=20131017132637&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=221480491296


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

oldsoul said:


> That's beautiful..


thanks man


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:h5:


Skim said:


>


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

mexhika said:


> Wanted with 58 Sun visor any.leads will.help thanks !!!


Bigjims.net has repo Fiberglas visors for 58's..


----------



## ElQueso58 (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrates Skim on the Trade Homie. That's a great color for the 58'


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Skim said:


>


DAMN!:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Skim said:


>



QUE CHULADA !!!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

Got some more skirts ready


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Skim said:


>


Thats a nice car, congrats Skim.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


Badass mofo!!!


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

My fellow '58ers.... you guys with juice... are you sticking with the stock wishbone setup or are you going with the new wishbone setup being offered by the hydro companies? I'm throwing in a toyota rear and wondering if i should keep the stock setup or go with the new wishbone setup... let me know if anyone has done this yet. Thanks


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

gibby64 said:


> My fellow '58ers.... you guys with juice... are you sticking with the stock wishbone setup or are you going with the new wishbone setup being offered by the hydro companies? I'm throwing in a toyota rear and wondering if i should keep the stock setup or go with the new wishbone setup... let me know if anyone has done this yet. Thanks


good question I have seen several that were wrapped and reinforced like they do an A arm before


----------



## 57 58 59 61 (Sep 25, 2013)

gibby64 said:


> My fellow '58ers.... you guys with juice... are you sticking with the stock wishbone setup or are you going with the new wishbone setup being offered by the hydro companies? I'm throwing in a toyota rear and wondering if i should keep the stock setup or go with the new wishbone setup... let me know if anyone has done this yet. Thanks


Stock is fine


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

gibby64 said:


> My fellow '58ers.... you guys with juice... are you sticking with the stock wishbone setup or are you going with the new wishbone setup being offered by the hydro companies? I'm throwing in a toyota rear and wondering if i should keep the stock setup or go with the new wishbone setup... let me know if anyone has done this yet. Thanks


What year Toyota rear end are you running? Post some pics of how you go about it, I'm undecided on what rear end to put under mine, stock or something else


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Skim said:


>





Skim said:


>


congrats on the new ride skim :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sick pic


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

I've got an 87 Toyota rear out of a 2wd 4cyl truck... They are 56" wide stock.. I think I'm going to stick with a reinforced stock wishbone. Pretty easy swap... Swap brackets, small reinforcement, shorten e-brake cable, driveshaft yoke converter, metric to sae brake line converter and done.... They are 5x4.5 bolt pattern so consider that if staying stock rims, you will need some different wheels for your caps....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

gibby64 said:


> I've got an 87 Toyota rear out of a 2wd 4cyl truck... They are 56" wide stock.. I think I'm going to stick with a reinforced stock wishbone. Pretty easy swap... Swap brackets, small reinforcement, shorten e-brake cable, driveshaft yoke converter, metric to sae brake line converter and done.... They are 5x4.5 bolt pattern so consider that if staying stock rims, you will need some different wheels for your caps....


post up pics when you get it on


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

Driving on a back road today ..


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Score!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

DAYMN!!! Is the owner selling em?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Driving on a back road today ..
> View attachment 1311202


Damn! And so you drove home with a 58 loaded up behind you right!


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

Skim said:


> Damn! And so you drove home with a 58 loaded up behind you right!


Lol, not yet


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

What are u waiting for lol


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Driving on a back road today ..
> View attachment 1311202


 looks like one that was on ebay a few months ago?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Driving on a back road today ..
> View attachment 1311202
> [/QUOTE
> Damn',,,,,,just sitting there all unloved


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

kandychromegsxr said:


> looks like one that was on ebay a few months ago?


Was about to say the same thing!


----------



## 57 58 59 61 (Sep 25, 2013)

miguel62 said:


> Was about to say the same thing!


It's not the one from eBay


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Driving on a back road today ..
> View attachment 1311202


Proof all the projects are still out there


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

Has any of the 58ers Chromed your Rocker Moldings? ANyone ?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Has any of the 58ers Chromed your Rocker Moldings? ANyone ?


I had a pair of chromed 59/60 on my 60 but being stainless didnt really benefit me being chromes since the stainless polishes up so good.


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

Skim said:


> I had a pair of chromed 59/60 on my 60 but being stainless didnt really benefit me being chromes since the stainless polishes up so good.


I had my moldings chromed and the chromer said because the rockers are kinda 2 pc the chrome won't hold right . He polished them - and I havnt even opened them yet . Maybe ill just leave them polished :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:run:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:naughty: :fool2:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wow:


That is a beauty


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

This is badass


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:fool2:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

took it out last weekend show in dallas,


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Skim said:


> took it out last weekend show in dallas,


Real nice Skim.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Wizzard said:


> Real nice Skim.


thanks bro


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Has any of the 58ers Chromed your Rocker Moldings? ANyone ?


DON'T NEED TO CHROME MAN, ANY GOOD POLISHER CAN LEAVE THEM JUST AS NICE AS CHROME... I HAVE AN EXTRA PAIR OF O.G ROCKERS THAT I'M GONNA HAVE POLISHED, I'LL POST THEM UP ONCE THEY'RE DONE.


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

1957 1958 vacuum ashtray for sale $1250 obo call jimmy 805-409-5330


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

THE PETE-STA said:


> DON'T NEED TO CHROME MAN, ANY GOOD POLISHER CAN LEAVE THEM JUST AS NICE AS CHROME... I HAVE AN EXTRA PAIR OF O.G ROCKERS THAT I'M GONNA HAVE POLISHED, I'LL POST THEM UP ONCE THEY'RE DONE.


Right on Pete . Thanks , I'm going to unwrap mine to see how the polished looks .


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah , I shoulda never asked ...my chromer got down !


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

looking for the back cover latch side on the continental kit, if anyone can guide me in the right direction thanks pm p/s


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Dont click on this^^^^^^ its a virus:facepalm:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


:boink::boink:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


kandychromegsxr said:


>


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

My passenger rear fender is rubbing on my tires..I'm running 13x7 WWK spokes and og rear end..does anyone els have any problem with there 13X7's? I'm trying to stay away from shortening or replacing the rear axle.. Thanks for any info


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Right on Pete . Thanks , I'm going to unwrap mine to see how the polished looks .



:thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

low350 said:


> My passenger rear fender is rubbing on my tires..I'm running 13x7 WWK spokes and og rear end..does anyone els have any problem with there 13X7's? I'm trying to stay away from shortening or replacing the rear axle.. Thanks for any info


YEAH 13x7's WILL ALWAYS RUB, IF YOU DO NOT WANT TO REPLACE OR SHORTEN YOUR REAR END YOU WILL WANT TO RUN 13x5.5 WIRE WHEELS IN THE BACK...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> looking for the back cover latch side on the continental kit, if anyone can guide me in the right direction thanks pm p/s


DO YOU HAVE A PICTURE OF WHAT YOU'RE REFERRING TO?


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

THE PETE-STA said:


> YEAH 13x7's WILL ALWAYS RUB, IF YOU DO NOT WANT TO REPLACE OR SHORTEN YOUR REAR END YOU WILL WANT TO RUN 13x5.5 WIRE WHEELS IN THE BACK...


Thanks for the info..it only rubs on one side and only when I have two or more people..I was thinking my shocks where shot..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

leo said:


> This one is for sale, He wants $30,000.00 for it, thats probably why its still for sale. But I can tell you it is the nicest *project 58 rag* you are going to find . If you are serious pm me for #


FUNNY LOOKING BACK AND SEEING THIS BECAUSE NOWADAYS THIS IS A GOOD DEAL LOL


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Yeah , I shoulda never asked ...my chromer got down !


What chrome place ? I need send some thing out


----------



## Speedycu (Sep 24, 2012)

*YELLA AND LIL E / TORRES EMPIRE SHOW*


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

mrocha1964 said:


> What chrome place ? I need send some thing out


I got a couple chromers . I got a guy that his turn around is amazingly fast ( did my motor -28 pcs and 250 bolts in 6 days ) and his chrome is great . And Sergio from A1 did my hydraulic stuff . Both are in LA .


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

Final Score


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

that doesn't look good in my opinion too many contrasting colors maybe it looks better in person ?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

1942aerosedan said:


> that doesn't look good in my opinion too many contrasting colors maybe it looks better in person ?


its old school


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

Wait till you see it in person.


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

1942aerosedan said:


> that doesn't look good in my opinion too many contrasting colors maybe it looks better in person ?


I agree

I'm not hating on the car .. The craftsmanship is unbelievable .... But patterns on a 8 rag are hard to make look good (in any color )


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Final Score
> View attachment 1351882


All the hype about this car was suppose to take out el Rey not even close. Perfect score looked better then this car sorry my 2cents


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Takes a lot of work to make a 58 drop look like shit, but it has been accomplished


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

:|


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BigVics58 said:


> Takes a lot of work to make a 58 drop look like shit, but it has been accomplished



:wow: :facepalm:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

BigVics58 said:


> Takes a lot of work to make a 58 drop look like shit, but it has been accomplished


man, i thought i was the only one who thought that:inout:


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

51gjr said:


> ....


More pics of this


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Skim said:


> More pics of this


Yeah what he said


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

BigVics58 said:


> Takes a lot of work to make a 58 drop look like shit, but it has been accomplished


I didn't wanna be the one to say it....


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

OMG!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Final score looks dont get me wrong but that orange it just doesn't go with it for sum reason :uh:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Final Score
> View attachment 1351882


Looks like they forgot the final candy color...either red or blue....that should make it a lil better...


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

51gjr said:


> ..


58 ELCO done the way the factory should have made it!


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

whats are the obvious ways to tell apart an og continental kit versus repop.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

TTY


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## 57 58 59 61 (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

sj_sharx4 said:


> whats are the obvious ways to tell apart an og continental kit versus repop.


i was told band is smaller, few creses on bumper basket...not sure


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DEALER BOOK UP FOR GRABS, NICE CLEAN SHAPE, COMPLETE WITH PAINT AND FABRIC BOOKLETS, GOOD ADDITION FOR THE 58 COLLECTOR THAT WANTS THE BEST


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Cuanto?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

oldsoul said:


> Cuanto?


pm sent
GOT A POSTER TOO, THESE ARE RARE TO FIND.


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Got a 58 Impala Hardtop for sale All.oh $15k obo Los Angels 626 820 3563


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

mexhika said:


> Got a 58 Impala Hardtop for sale All og $15k obo Los Angels 626 820 3563


Ttt L.A. SGV Area


----------



## low61rag (Aug 30, 2013)

*58 impala seat*

I have the seat .


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

low61rag said:


> I have the seat .


How much ? Mess me price


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

MR.59 said:


> DEALER BOOK UP FOR GRABS, NICE CLEAN SHAPE, COMPLETE WITH PAINT AND FABRIC BOOKLETS, GOOD ADDITION FOR THE 58 COLLECTOR THAT WANTS THE BEST


Pm me price ?


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

What's up homies. I'm in need of some help. I'm building a 1/24 scale model of a 58 hard top. I'm doing it all og except for some spoke rims. The car is red with red interior and a white top. ? is what color should the headliner be, red or white? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Aaron6284 said:


> What's up homies. I'm in need of some help. I'm building a 1/24 scale model of a 58 hard top. I'm doing it all og except for some spoke rims. The car is red with red interior and a white top. ? is what color should the headliner be, red or white? Thanks in advance.


Red homie


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> DEALER BOOK UP FOR GRABS, NICE CLEAN SHAPE, COMPLETE WITH PAINT AND FABRIC BOOKLETS, GOOD ADDITION FOR THE 58 COLLECTOR THAT WANTS THE BEST


STILL UP 4 GRABS


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

1300 for both nos dinsmores


----------



## brixs63 (Mar 29, 2014)

Skim said:


>


You know this will have a gangsta back window pretty soon!!!! If not allready


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

brixs63 said:


> You know this will have a gangsta back window pretty soon!!!! If not allready


Not yet :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

brixs63 said:


> You know this will have a gangsta back window pretty soon!!!! If not allready


I hope not, them little windows don't look good at all.


----------



## Aaron6284 (Aug 13, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> Red homie


Thanks blood.?


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

The five 8's


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

KERRBSS said:


> I hope not, them little windows don't look good at all.


you've had a few


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

redoing my car before vegas, will I make it? I sure hope so...




























had some minor issues where there were some rust bubbles starting to appear so were taking it down to bare metal and starting over.


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

Damn SKIM at it again, good luck bro, tough dead line:thumbsup:



Skim said:


> redoing my car before vegas, will I make it? I sure hope so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MUST BE NICE LOWKO


Skim said:


> redoing my car before vegas, will I make it? I sure hope so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Skim said:


> redoing my car before vegas, will I make it? I sure hope so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!!!!!:tears:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Skim said:


> redoing my car before vegas, will I make it? I sure hope so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Skim said:


> redoing my car before vegas, will I make it? I sure hope so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was quick


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Skim said:


> redoing my car before vegas, will I make it? I sure hope so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: skim are you going to get some patterns on it? or keep it og?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I would do patterns....Skims signature look...then you would know that if it ever sells...it was Skims car...lol..loke the 64 and 60 you can tell it was Skims. ..


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Skim said:


> redoing my car before vegas, will I make it? I sure hope so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wires / OG window / bags = done


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> damn!!!!!!:tears:












rust starting 










trailmasters were on in the wrong place :facepalm:










Old Paint comes right off. Not good


DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


yep u know!



BigVics58 said:


> That was quick





~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup: skim are you going to get some patterns on it? or keep it og?


OG but on 13's sometimes



jjarez79 said:


> I would do patterns....Skims signature look...then you would know that if it ever sells...it was Skims car...lol..loke the 64 and 60 you can tell it was Skims. ..


no patterns



leg46y said:


> Wires / OG window / bags = done


no bags but the rest like you said


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

chignon Skim!!
when I grow up I want be like skim!!


----------



## Dube1870 (May 18, 2010)

BigVics58 said:


> Takes a lot of work to make a 58 drop look like shit, but it has been accomplished


Seen this ride in fresno still can't believe it won best of show there we're way cleaner cars then this.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Skim said:


> rust starting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you saved it just in time!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Yep. Now or never. I'll post some pics when I get time to upload


----------



## brixs63 (Mar 29, 2014)

Skim said:


> Yep. Now or never. I'll post some pics when I get time to upload


Don't forget the little back window on the top


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

...


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

ROLLN4LIFE said:


> View attachment 1391850


Nice  post more pics. Bagged or cut?


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ya voy por el?


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

BigVics58 said:


> Nice  post more pics. Bagged or cut?


Thanks brotha! It's bagged not cut. Hopefully be in lowrider mag soon. Looking to probably sell it too.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

ROLLN4LIFE said:


> Thanks brotha! It's bagged not cut. Hopefully be in lowrider mag soon. Looking to probably sell it too.


:thumbsup: good luck !


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> DEALER BOOK UP FOR GRABS, NICE CLEAN SHAPE, COMPLETE WITH PAINT AND FABRIC BOOKLETS, GOOD ADDITION FOR THE 58 COLLECTOR THAT WANTS THE BEST


SOLD!
ON EBAY


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

rudster said:


> View attachment 1397057


Dope 8 bro!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

ROLLN4LIFE said:


> Dope 8 bro!


thanks.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

Skim said:


>


Damn Skim ! That's some quick work !


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Damn Skim ! That's some quick work !


I know the times running out lol

Just finished the metal work on the fenders


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Re chroming everything and had all stainless trim restored and polished this week


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Skim said:


> Re chroming everything and had all stainless trim restored and polished this week


Looking good


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

Skim said:


> I know the times running out lol
> 
> Just finished the metal work on the fenders


Did ya find any "suprizes" ?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Did ya find any "suprizes" ?


Nothin that we didn't already know was there based off the rust bubbles that were begining to appear


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Grill was painted silver before


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Lotta stuff I had chromed and polished and this wasn't all of it


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

Skim said:


> Lotta stuff I had chromed and polished and this wasn't all of it


Yeah bro ... I know the feeling .. This is like 30% of my chrome ! Your going fast bro ! Wish I had your crew


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Yeah you got the rack done too and gas tank. I had the continental kit mechanism done too lol


----------



## thehailife (Mar 2, 2004)

can anyone tell me if 58 rear trailing arms are the same length 61-64 trailing arms? i know bushings are different but is there anything else ??

thanks


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

Skim said:


> Yeah you got the rack done too and gas tank. I had the continental kit mechanism done too lol



Lol... You can barly see the kit piece when car is assembled . 
Wonder how long before you cut it Skim :thumbsup:


----------



## thehailife (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Damn!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

28 days start to finish. Loaded up and Headed to Vegas


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Skim said:


> 28 days start to finish. Loaded up and Headed to Vegas


DAMN!!!! 
thanks gotta be some kinda record


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

JUST ME;
[IMG said:


> http://scontent-b.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t51.2885-15/10611232_1448405762115215_1601601737_n.jpg[/IMG]


Beautiful color


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Skim said:


> 28 days start to finish. Loaded up and Headed to Vegas


Bad Ass and high Props On the 28 Days, When I Grow Up I Want To Be Like You................


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

This is the first pic I got in the sunlight


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Skim said:


> This is the first pic I got in the sunlight


Came out clean skim mad props homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Well it was worth something in Vegas. Personal goal accomplished after all


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

A :thumbsup:very nice accomplishment Skim.


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

Skim said:


> This is the first pic I got in the sunlight


It was nice meeting you uce. Your 58 looked sick.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Skim said:


> Well it was worth something in Vegas. Personal goal accomplished after all


CONGRATS!
WHATS NEXT? 30 DAY 23 WINDOW SAMBA RESTO?


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

Skim said:


> This is the first pic I got in the sunlight


 NICE!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Skim said:


> Well it was worth something in Vegas. Personal goal accomplished after all





Congratulations Skim


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Skim 58 on wires...........NICE!


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Skim said:


> Well it was worth something in Vegas. Personal goal accomplished after all


Good job skim! Fast build up too


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

Skim said:


> This is the first pic I got in the sunlight


your body man and painter did a good job.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## DIRT_BAG (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## DIRT_BAG (Sep 28, 2014)

Japan has some mean 58's an they puttin miles on them :thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

JUST ME said:


> Skim 58 on wires...........NICE!


Beautiful rides.....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt for the 8s


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Egypt (Oct 6, 2014)

JUST ME said:


>


nice pics!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Inked1 said:


>













:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## low61rag (Aug 30, 2013)

What's up 58er crew was wondering if you guys could help me out I'm looking for the back wishbone bushing the one's that mount to the frame does anyone know where I could get them ?


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

low61rag said:


> What's up 58er crew was wondering if you guys could help me out I'm looking for the back wishbone bushing the one's that mount to the frame does anyone know where I could get them ?


Ecklers has them . Just ordered last week


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Any info on converting powering steering brackets to the 348 block? Brands? drill and tap info?


----------



## 58ese (Aug 9, 2008)

58z


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

58ese said:


> 58z


Nice


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

locorider said:


>


For sale?


----------



## 58ese (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> For sale?


Yes 2 sets 
One set w OG brackets $4k w
Set w repop brackets $3800


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

..


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

That's looks OG...


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

..


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

51gjr said:


> ..


Nice


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Post full pics 51gjr...


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Holy shit,looks like a gm prototype....bad ass.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

51gjr said:


>


Damn I'm really looking forward to this being done


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

51gjr said:


>


That's a good looking car, Where did you get those skirts from?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Skim said:


> Damn I'm really looking forward to this being done


I agree.


----------



## D.Griego (Jul 2, 2014)

Took these Pics yesterday at a local event.


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

locorider said:


> That's a good looking car, Where did you get those skirts from?


 DUKECITYCLASSICS


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

51gjr said:


> http://s89.photobucket.com/user/51gjr/media/20140912_165648ff_zps53a1feb9.jpg.htmlhttp://s89.photobucket.com/user/51gjr/media/20140717_193541_zps8c8668bd.jpg.html


 Very nice! Any dash pics?


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

..


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

51gjr said:


> ..


CAR IS BAD ASS BRO!!!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

51gjr said:


> ..


 Damnnnn.... this is gunna be sick! Keep us up to date homie


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

IE & LA if anybody has a shortened rear end for sale please hit me up 562 556 0461 JP


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: nice I got the moldings when your ready


51gjr said:


> DUKECITYCLASSICS


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

Getting the exhaust mocked up . 








Dropping body on very soon .
It's been a tuff build , this car has fought me .. But with some help of some good people and multiple questions to Johnny Salters (for measurements and misc stuff) ,I got her on the wheels. Cant wait to see the body on . :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Getting the exhaust mocked up .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaaaamnnn


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Getting the exhaust mocked up .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Getting the exhaust mocked up .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRT_BAG (Sep 28, 2014)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Getting the exhaust mocked up .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is serious :yes:


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks guys . Belly and firewall was painted today . Car goes on frame next week- then painted :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Thanks guys . Belly and firewall was painted today . Car goes on frame next week- then painted :thumbsup:


DAMN!
You weren`t kidding about your rag-8


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

MR.59 said:


> DAMN!
> You weren`t kidding about your rag-8


Naw , wasn't kidding:thumbsup: .. She's coming along very fast now. The 1 piece bumper i got from ya is looking perfect ( needed some work , but we beat her into shape) and will go on soon .thanks again .


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Naw , wasn't kidding:thumbsup: .. She's coming along very fast now. The 1 piece bumper i got from ya is looking perfect ( needed some work , but we beat her into shape) and will go on soon .thanks again .
> View attachment 1467778


GLAD IT GOT A GREAT HOME!


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Getting the exhaust mocked up .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sick


----------



## thehailife (Mar 2, 2004)

JUST ME said:


>



Canadian rag


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Getting the exhaust mocked up .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how you going with this ??/


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Yesterday at Pistons and Paint


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

Skim said:


> Yesterday at Pistons and Paint


Car is beautiful !! One of my favorites! .


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Thanks guys . Belly and firewall was painted today . Car goes on frame next week- then painted :thumbsup:


Bad azz 58 homie


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Ttt for 58 riderz


----------



## spirit16 (Aug 3, 2007)

looking for the bell crank lever and support on outer door handle for a 58


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

58 Rag... no gas tank!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Skim said:


> Yesterday at Pistons and Paint


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

No gas tank crew!


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Holy fuck


----------



## D.Griego (Jul 2, 2014)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> No gas tank crew!
> View attachment 1474322


Can't wait to see the final product, flows together real nice.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Getting the exhaust mocked up .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> No gas tank crew!
> View attachment 1474322


Are you building 2 different rags??? :shocked:


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

rememberFROGG said:


> Are you building 2 different rags??? :shocked:


Silver one is mine , gold one is my homies -Both klique San Diego 58s


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1473530
> 58 Rag... no gas tank!


LOOKING GOOD OSCAR


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> No gas tank crew!
> View attachment 1474322


THATS BADASS


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

locorider said:


> LOOKING GOOD OSCAR


THANX BROTHER


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

...58's


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Unibody?


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

REYXTC said:


> Unibody?


Yup , fully molded


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 1473530
> 58 Rag... no gas tank!


Post a color photo ?


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Damn major props.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> No gas tank crew!
> View attachment 1474322


Holy moley!!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> No gas tank crew!
> View attachment 1474322


 I like the tranny cross member area! How will you hook the tranny to driveshaft?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Yesterday about to jam from Odessa show


----------



## D.Griego (Jul 2, 2014)

Your 58 was on point Skim. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Skim said:


> Yesterday about to jam from Odessa show


like the wires over the OG wheels 
my 2 centavos


----------



## DIRT_BAG (Sep 28, 2014)

TTT


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

Skim said:


> Yesterday about to jam from Odessa show


That car is beautiful Skim :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Daaaamn


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Visor on a rag


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I wonder if Cuba opens up will some of these make it to the states?


----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow prob be a whole lot of people shooting over there looking for cars like that


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Skim said:


> I wonder if Cuba opens up will some of these make it to the states?


Never seen that fender trim before.......


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

,,


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:wow: Very Nice


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

ABRAXASS said:


> Never seen that fender trim before.......


Looks like 56 fender trim


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Saw this today on facebook. Someone shortened their rag.


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

this thread makes me want to sell the foe and pick up a 58


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> CLEAN SET HEADLIGHT ASSEMBLIES AND CLEAN PAIR OF FRONT HINGES UP FOR GRABS


still have these!!!
HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE 58/59 RIDERS:wave:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> factory press kit for 1958, these were to help the salesteam sell the "NEW 1958`s" FILMS FROM ALL ACCESSOERIES, TO LEVEL AIR SUSPENTION,
> these are super rare, only 1 was sent to the dealerships


SOLD


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

MR.59 said:


> still have these!!!
> HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE 58/59 RIDERS:wave:


How much for the headlight housings ?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> How much for the headlight housings ?


58 headlight housings and both trim bezels
150.00 all 4


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:run:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Getting the exhaust mocked up .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 salters is the man... He's always there to help out a fellow rider


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

that line up is crazy


----------



## D.Griego (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

rememberFROGG said:


> TTT


How many do you have now?


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

KERRBSS said:


> How many do you have now?


Got a couple :naughty:


----------



## yeloe253 (Oct 12, 2010)

hey 58`ers who has a visor for sale?


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Photo shoot of my 58 for 2016 calendar


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

TTTANY MORE 58 BUSTING OUT FOR THE SUMMER ??? I KNOW A LOT OF PEOPLE BUILDING 58's OUT THERE POST PICTURES !!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

jimdog said:


> Photo shoot of my 58 for 2016 calendar


BADASS BIG JIMDOG...


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## just rag'n (Mar 4, 2013)

.......


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

Who's car is this.


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

JUST ME said:


>


meant this one. If any one can hook me up with the owner. I have a question about that intake. Thanks.


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

.
.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Damn


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Damn this is badass   

Found this pic on fb


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

This motherfucker is sick af  
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Clean ass pic


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

51gjr said:


> .
> .


HOLY $(!+ can't wait to see this complete, looks bad azz


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> This motherfucker is sick af
> :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:





AGREED!!!!


----------



## DIRT_BAG (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Damn, who owns this bad boy????




bigdogg323 said:


> TTMFT


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## D.Griego (Jul 2, 2014)

51gjr said:


>


Badass ride


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

D.Griego said:


> Badass ride


thanks


----------



## DIRT_BAG (Sep 28, 2014)

51gjr said:


>


Definitely tight for thinking outside the box, very nice. Any pics of how it started life?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DIRT_BAG said:


> Definitely tight for thinking outside the box, very nice. Any pics of how it started life?


Check a few pages back bro there's sum posted


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

.
..


<a href="http://s89.photobucket<a href="http://s89.photobucket.com/user/51g...56_5157520253077471660_n_zps9eipsyel.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Damn nice work you did on your ride


----------



## DIRT_BAG (Sep 28, 2014)

51gjr said:


> .
> ..
> 
> 
> <a href="http://s89.photobucket<a href="http://s89.photobucket.com/user/51g...56_5157520253077471660_n_zps9eipsyel.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img


Amazing


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTFT


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

2000$






shipped


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> View attachment 1638761
> 2000$
> View attachment 1638761
> shipped


dukecity, are those for sale bro? I will pm you.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

*58 hardtop roof moldings*

Roof moldings for 58 impala hardtop remake $500 +shipping


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

PM me your number. I have a buddy intrested in some. Thanks



angel1954 said:


> Roof moldings for 58 impala hardtop remake $500 +shipping


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

MIRACLE said:


> PM me your number. I have a buddy intrested in some. Thanks


 the number is on one of the pic his name is mike


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:run: :run:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:420:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

angel1954 said:


> Roof moldings for 58 impala hardtop remake $500 +shipping


Sweet!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


> :run: :run:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

58


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

The moldings are done $500.a set


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:420:


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

Any 58 rocker moldings out there?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


> View attachment 1638761
> 2000$
> View attachment 1638761
> shipped


You still have these? I need a set


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Badass flick


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Indeed^^^


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> Badass flick


X58


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

^^^^


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## sloNez (May 26, 2003)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

57-58 Chevy fest


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

57-58 Chevy fest


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

This one was just gorgeous :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Was trying to catch a flick of the spotlight and didin notice the two 58s on the mirror


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Clean ass 58s


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


>


:wow: fuel injected


----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Imported from Utah Hess with high quality 58 products!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DIRT_BAG (Sep 28, 2014)

jdfx1 said:


> View attachment 1694073
> View attachment 1694081
> View attachment 1694089
> 
> ...


Tight


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

jdfx1 said:


> View attachment 1694073
> View attachment 1694081
> View attachment 1694089
> 
> ...


Thanks again brother, love them pics on the grass!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

Anybody know the diamator size of a 58 column? 2" or 2 1/4", trying to put an aftermarket, tranny shift cable setup on, thx alot


----------



## DIRT_BAG (Sep 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Badass pic


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DIRT_BAG (Sep 28, 2014)

rememberFROGG said:


> TTT


:wow: :wow: don't see that everyday


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Fucker looks good up in the air like that....


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

..


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Fuck that's nice^^^^


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Anyone need a 348 fan shroud or skirts???.....lmk.......http://www.ebay.com/itm/1958-Chevy-...oud-/221868462276?hash=item33a86410c4&vxp=mtr


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:run:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Anyone got an of rim for a 58?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Where is the exact location for the positrack emblem on glovebox? I can't seem to reference it anywhere.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

What occasion was this for ^^^^


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ABRAXASS said:


> What occasion was this for ^^^^


It was sumones wedding


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

THAT WAS DONALD SCOTTS WEDDING JUNE 30 2013 THAT WAS TAKEN IN CHINO THEN WE TOOK MORE ON WHITTER BLVD THERE ARE MORE PICTURE ON HERE ..I POSTED A TON OF PICTURE


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

I HAVE A GLOVE BOX AT THE HOUSE THAT HAS THE OG HOLES FOR POSI I'LL TAKE $50 FOR IT YOU DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT DRILLING OUT OR NOTHING CALL ME OR TEXT ME BRO 805-409-5330


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

UP FOR GRABS N.O.S. 1958 LOCKING GAS CAP
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/60676-og-impala-accessories-377.html


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Where the 58 Impala wheels a one year wheel? Or will 57 belair wheels fit? What are the differences? Anyone got any for sale?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Enjoy!
https://vimeo.com/143822383


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTFT


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

When i get rih ima buy a 58..mark my words


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>


Diggin the shit out of this 8. Sitting pretty on them all gold thangs?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Badass pic


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Took theese pics at Torres show last year.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

got some 58 hardtop or vert thin interior door trim up for grabs, 1 C trim, 6 long upper lower L&R all in good shape

SOLD


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

angel1954 said:


> The moldings are done $500.a set


You still making these?


----------



## Harko (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi .Im in need of some complete fender spears for my 58 if someone can help out.
Will have to ship over to Oz .


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Badass pic


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1943937&stc=1&d=1484361956


----------



## La_Negrita58 (Sep 1, 2016)

Big Dawgs 58 drop. Frescos Finest C.C


----------

